#ubuntu-desktop 2008-08-29
 * NCommander is convienced he has no life
<NCommander> ok, this makes sense
<tedg> mpt: Are you running Intrepid?
<mpt> tedg, not right now, why?
<mpt> (Intrepid ignores my trackpad at the moment)
<tedg> mpt: I was curious if you'd had a chance to look at the fusa applet.
<mpt> How long has it been in?
<tedg> mpt: I just fixed my trackpad on Intrepid... PITA... I still don't have it perfect.
<tedg> 3 days.
<tedg> I have on quick question though, what to do when there is no IM client.
<mpt> I have the Aug 26 daily live
<mpt> then don't show the status items
<tedg> Right now I default to "Offline"
<tedg> Don't show them at all, or make them insensitive?
<mpt> don't show them at all
<tedg> Doesn't that equate to "disappearing" functionality?
<tedg> Menus that appear and disappear and users not knowing why?
<mpt> but they don't appear and disappear
<mpt> (What did I say?:-)
<mpt> tedg, having something insensitive usually implies that there's something you can do to make it sensitive
<tedg> mpt: Sorry, apparently unplugging my tablet causes X to crash...
<tedg> I probably missed your last couple messages.
<mpt> I don't think it's reasonable to have insensitive items dependent on software that isn't even installed
<mpt> (You didn't miss anything)
<tedg> Well, in theory it'd be installed.  Just not running.
<tedg> Pidgin is in the default install.
<mpt> Oh, sorry, by "no IM client" I thought you meant "no IM client installed"
<mpt> If installed but not running, then sure, "Offline"
<tedg> No, no IM client running.
<mpt> and setting any other status should launch it.
<mpt> (And set that status once it's launched.)
<tedg> Hmm, that may be tricky.  We don't really know which IM client the user is using.
<mpt> Presumably the same one that you treat as Canonical if Pidgin and Empathy are both open and set to different statuses. :-)
<tedg> There's no "Preferred Application" for IM.
<mpt> er, "canonical" with a small c
<tedg> I actually, in that case, report the "most available".
<mpt> durnit
<tedg> I'm thinking that we should hide the icon on the bar, and make the menu items insensitive.
<tedg> That way if folks only run IRC in a terminal window, they get the panel space back.
<tedg> And if they want the menu space, they can set the GConf setting.
<mpt> So, default to Pidgin (since that's the one in the default install), falling back to Empathy if Pidgin's not there and Empathy is, and report a bug asking for IM client to go in Preferred Applications.
<crevette> tedg, you're the one that did the FUSA thingy with IM integration
<crevette> ?
<mpt> crevette, yes, that's what we're discussing
<tedg> Hmm, I'm thinking that the only way we could start Pidgin is to hard code the path to it's desktop file... kinda messy.
<asac> you could also look which profile was last used (if both are installed, but not running)
<tedg> crevette: yes.
<tedg> asac: Profile?
<crevette> tedg, good job, just one thing, could you use more tangoish icons, as pidgin use for status ?
<asac> config folder
<asac> in home directory ... (if they have)
<tedg> crevette: Yeah, I threw in GTK+ stock icons for FF to get the features in.  I'm discussing the icons with the art team, though I'll probably steal some for the short term to make it prettier.
<crevette> okay
<kwwii> tedg: can you send me a list of the icons it uses? Maybe I'll find some time to make them
<kwwii> tedg: I'm not promising anything but having the information can't hurt :-)
<tedg> asac: They seem to have folders, but atleast with Empathy, it doesn't seem to be touching them.  I could look at their log files maybe.
<tedg> kwwii: Okay, will do.
<tedg> mpt: I guess my question comes down to, should "offline" and "no client" be different states?
<asac> tedg: usually history files are regularly touched
<mpt> tedg, logging is off in Pidgin by default, but when seb128 got back I was going to ask him if he could turn it on by default, because upstream are interested in knowing whether anyone will scream if that happens
<mpt> (they're skittish about turning it on by default for everyone)
<andreasn> crevette: the presence icons are already set in the naming-spec, so maybe we can just put the pidgin icons into gnome-icon-theme and refer to those names
<tedg> Hmm, so there might not be any files they touch regularly :)
<kwwii> asac: I have a couple of teams working on themes...to do anything really nifty they also have to include a chrome file for FF, so my question is how should I install that?
<tedg> andreasn: Really, I couldn't find anyone who'd implemented them.. what are their names?
<kwwii> andreasn: so they are in the spec but the icons do not exist right?
<mpt> tedg, certainly "no client" should be a different state, because in that case you have very little idea whether someone is offline or not. They might (for example) be online in Skype and not care about anything else.
<asac> kwwii: what kind of chrome file is that?
<andreasn> kwwii: yes, exactlu
<andreasn> exactly I mean :)
<kwwii> andreasn: sounds like a good place for me to start making gnome icons :p
<andreasn> the names are user-away, user-idle, user-offline and user-online
<tedg> andreasn: Well someone should be yelling at Empathy of not using them now that they're a GNOME App.
<andreasn> tedg: yeah, and someone should yell at me for not including them in gnome-icon-theme :/
 * andreasn sneaks away....
<tedg> ANDREASN!!!  Oh, darnit, he got away.   ;)
<tedg> mpt: Okay, so in the "no client" state -- panel icon is "Offline" or "else" or hidden?
<kwwii> asac: it changes the text color of the menus (since FF doesn't seem to do that right from the gtk theme) as well as the status bar text color
<kwwii> asac: so it is something we don't want to set at installation as these will not be the default themes
<mpt> tedg, just show the person's name I think
<mpt> since it's just an account switcher + quit-mode-chooser at this point
<asac> kwwii: ok. would it be appropriate to make a complete skin extension out of that?
<asac> maybe with more contributions?
<tedg> mpt: Okay.
<Zdra> andreasn, tedg: I'm all for using icon naming spec for status icons... but dobey can't understand provided names are wrong
<crevette> andreasn, hey
<tedg> mpt: I've built GConf keys to disable all the features we've added.  So the people who don't want us to ever change anything can return it to before.  Should I throw those in the prefs dialog, or just leave them as things people can edit in gconf-editor?
<kwwii> asac: yes, what does that involve? how does that work?
<crevette> andreasn, presence icons is in naming-spec ?? cool, so we can has theme
<crevette> :)
<mpt> tedg, there's a prefs dialog??
<Zdra> andreasn, tedg, crevette: we need icons corresponding to those statuses: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/spec.html#type-Connection_Presence_Type
<andreasn> crevette: sure, under standard status: http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html
<tedg> mpt: Yeah, for whether you want your name or "Users" or a couple other things.  Pretty sparse.
<andreasn> Zdra: ah, and pretty much all of thoee are used by regular apps like pidgin and empathy, right?
<mpt> tedg, how is it accessed?
<Zdra> andreasn: the problems with the icon spec are: 1) user-idle is the same as user-away. 2) user-busy does not exists. 3) user-hidden does not exists
<tedg> mpt: Right click on the FUSA applet.  Should work on Hardy also.
<mpt> tedg, that's not forward-compatible
<crevette> Zdra, yeah I was looking for 3) too
<tedg> I'd have to say, I've never understood hidden.
<tedg> It seems like a "I trust everyone else's client not to lie" mode.
<Zdra> tedg: when you set your presence to hidden to server tells all users you are offline
<tedg> mpt: What do you mean, we can keep those keys to disable the features forever -- even if makes less and less sense.
<asac> kwwii: basically its getting the chrome files in a .xpi ... and then let it package by our extension team
<mpt> tedg, I mean, right-clicking on a panel applet isn't :-)
<andreasn> Zdra: I would personally don't get the distinction between user-idle and user-away, but I certainly agree that the naming-spec and telepathy should use the same stuff, because them being incompatible is like, weird
<mpt> tedg, but sure, put them in there if you like, I don't really care about that
<tedg> Zdra: I don't that ICQ implemented it that way, perhaps Jabber is better :)  (/me is old school :) )
<kwwii> asac: so doing it that way would allow one to choose it (or we could set it on install of theme itself)
<kwwii> ?
<andreasn> Zdra: anyway, I better run now, I'll bring it up with some other artists and see if I _might_ be able to get dobey to change his mind (but don't count on it :/ )
<tedg> mpt: Okay, I was just curious if you had thoughts.  My initial thought was yes, but then I was thinking that we might not want to make it easy for people to avoid our new features :)
<mpt> The better designed something is, the fewer options it needs
<asac> kwwii: i think switching the default globally would be trickier. in any case, the user would be able to choose/switch back
<Zdra> andreasn: right, telepathy is fd.o like the icon naming spec. So I think they both should provide the same set of status types. If you can change the spec I'll use those names for empathy icons for sure ;)
<asac> kwwii: however, on first restart the addons manager pops up and highlights the new theme
<mpt> tedg, it would be much easier to not show them now and introduce them later, than to introduce them now and remove them later
<tedg> mpt: We just need one flag in the user's account "I hate change" and they can flip that, all in one place :)
<asac> kwwii: so its not like the user doesnt have a chance to know how to select it
<mpt> tedg, it concerns me (and this is a general problem) that early adopters may end up with a nasty-looking clumsy-to-use OS because we never brought them up to date with the new hotness.
<kwwii> asac: excellent, that sounds like what we want to do
<kwwii> asac: I'll probably be in touch about this soon
<asac> kwwii: welcome.
<tedg> mpt, yeah, we kinda need a "Revert to distro defaults" button that would reset things like the panel and such.  So that people could run that every few updates.
<tedg> mpt: That way they won't loose their app settings, but could get different things on the panel for instance.
<mpt> tedg, right, soon we'll need to start designing not just features, but also sensitive upgrades to those new features.
<vuntz> tedg: I'd never use a "revert to distro defaults" for the panel -- I'd lose my panel changes...
<Zdra> andreasn: I think it's important to note the way telepathy works: we have a string describing each possible status, depending on the protocol you could have "gone-eating", "phone-call", etc... For each presence string that can be anything, the backend gives the presence's category. So "gone-eating" and "phone-call" are both in the "busy" category. Categories are protocol-independent so we need one icon for each. Of course more icons can be ad
<Zdra> ded later for special presence of particular protocols but it's not required since we can use the generic icon of the presence type.
<tedg> Perhaps that's a place of an external utility.  We could have a GConf key for "Ubuntu UI Version" and then when that gets incremented it could pop up and say "The Ubuntu UI has been upgraded, would you like to update your settings?"
<tedg> vuntz: Yes, but I'll put you the class of "Experienced Panel User" ;)
<vuntz> tedg: okay, so your issue is mainly that the way the panel config is described is inherently broken when it comes to default settings
<vuntz> I would fix this first :-)
<vuntz> (not saying I will do it soon)
<tedg> vuntz: Yes, that's one problem, but the other is that people might have removed something like the fast-user switch applet because they didn't want fast user switching.  Now we've added IM support and they may want it back.  How do they know?
<vuntz> by reading the "what's new" page about the new release?
<vuntz> they don't want it back if they don't know about it ;-)
<tedg> I was also talking about this with kwwii about new themes.  Let's say we add a new theme to the ubuntu-themes package, how do they know they have a new theme to choose?
<tedg> vuntz: I'm from America, no one reads here ;)
<tedg> vuntz: We have Fox News to read things for us.
<vuntz> interesting to think about all this, though
<tedg> What I had talked about with kwwii was perhaps we have the package touch a file somewhere in var, and then a little listener can know the date of the file last time, it looked and notice an updated touch of that file.  It'd be simple, but probably work.
<tedg> For the theme case, I'm not sure it'd work for the large "UI Change" issue.
<kwwii> asac: can you point me to the original theme files (I assume in the firefox package, which I luckily have on my machine)
<asac> kwwii: most is native, but there are themes files in xulrunner-1.9*/chrome/classic.jar and same for firefox-3.0*/chrome/classic.jar
<kwwii> asac: excellent, I'll check it out, thanks
<tedg> kwwii: Oh, BTW, this bzr branch "lp:~ted-gould/inkscape/devbuild" should install a separate binary and desktop file and use your icon.  I haven't had a chance to package it or anything like that.  But it does work.
<tedg> kwwii: Thanks for the icon!
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Can someone have a look at bug #262723?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262723 in human-icon-theme "Gnome and Human icon themes do not contain icon caches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262723
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-08-30
<RainCT> where's the right place to file feature requests for gnome-appearance-properties?
<jpds> RainCT: gnome-control-center on bugs.gnome.org? Component Appearance?
<RainCT> jpds: thanks
<bhati> can anyone help me with sound problem of sony vaio VGN-B1XP
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-08-31
<Tanya> halooooooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-24
<chrisccoulson> hey robert_ancell - i see you've taken the gnome-system-tools update
<chrisccoulson> are you doing system-tools-backends too?
<robert_ancell> hi chrisccoulson, I will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> bryc
<chrisccoulson> bryce - Xorg will re-use window ID's won't it?
<chrisccoulson> so, if an application has a window ID from an event at some point in time, and then does something with it later on, there is no guarantee that the ID will correspond to the same window?
<pitti> Good morning
<kklimonda> morning
<robert_ancell> hey pitti, can you look at the changes I am making in bug 417985 for the new polkit release?  I need to package this to make the new gnome-system-tools work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417985 in policykit-1-gnome "Update to 0.94" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417985
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> pitti, polkit-gnome now has polkitgtk functionality, how do you think the package should be split?
<pitti> robert_ancell: you mean a libpolkit-gtk?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes
<robert_ancell> pitti, but it shares translations with the existing polkit-gnome code
<pitti> robert_ancell: if it builds a new shared library, it should be split out, yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: that's fine
<pitti> great, another step on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/PolicyKitOneMigration
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, the source package is named policykit-1-gnome
<robert_ancell> pitti, but polkit-1-gnome upstream :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, but the branch is policykit-gnome-1
<pitti> anyway, once the migration is done, we can drop the -1
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you have a package for new policykit-1, too?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes
<robert_ancell> bug 417984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417984 in policykit-1 "Update to 0.94" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417984
<pitti> robert_ancell: so yes, please split out the new gtk library then
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll sponsor that in the meantime then
<pitti> robert_ancell: bug 417984 updated, apparently this is missing some build deps; could you please check the configure.ac diff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417984 in policykit-1 "Update to 0.94" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417984
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, introspection.  I thought that was off by default.  Do we build it if we can?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I guess we should start doing it now, but I'm not sure
<pitti> if you can disable it in configure, that's fine as well
<robert_ancell> pitti, I will disable now to keep it simple, enable it when we have a need
<robert_ancell> pitti, did I name libpolkit-gtk0 correctly?  Or is it libpolkit-gtk-1-0?  Very confused with naming scheme...
<pitti> robert_ancell: what's the name of the .so?
<robert_ancell> libpolkit-gtk-1.so.0.0.0
<pitti> right then it's libpolkit-gtk-1-0
<pitti> it's usually "librarynameSONAME"
<pitti> but if libraryname ends with a number, it's "libraryname-SONAME"
<pitti> i. e. libc.so.6 -> libc6, but libfoo-1.so.0 -> libfoo-1-0
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, thanks
<robert_ancell> OK, pitti I seem to have everything working, please sponsor bugs 417900, 417899, 416321, 417984.  Who knew just updating gnome-system tools would set off a chain of dependencies to be upgraded :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417900 in gnome-games "Update to 2.27.90" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417899 in gnome-system-tools "Update to 2.27.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416321 in system-tools-backends "Please package the system-tools-backends 2.8.1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417984 in policykit-1 "Update to 0.94" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417984
<pitti> robert_ancell: heh, thanks for doing these updates
<pitti> robert_ancell: and a new pk-gnome as well? (what was the bug again?)
<robert_ancell> bug?
<robert_ancell>  pitti: what bug?
<pitti> the sponsoring bug
<pitti> or are you still working on the library splitout?
<robert_ancell> pitti, i gave you the wrong four tabs, ignore the gnome-games one and the pk-gnome one is bug 417985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417985 in policykit-1-gnome "Update to 0.94" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417985
<pitti> ah
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, did you push policykit-1? "No revisions to pull."
<pitti> (could be just LP lag)
<robert_ancell> pitti, sorry, pushed now
<pitti> ok, will upload the lot
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll do a small fix, the *.so should go into -dev
<robert_ancell> pitti, ah that explains it,  I was confused why libpolkit-gobject didn't have the .so in its install file...
<pitti> it's only required for gcc (-lfoo looks for libfoo.so)
<pitti> but at runtime it uses the SONAME-versioned file
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, odd that policykit-1-gnome doesn't depend on the new library
<robert_ancell> pitti, on libpolkit-gtk?
<pitti> right
<pitti> perhaps it's just some d-bus shim
<robert_ancell> pitti, afaik it is a completely separate library for polkit clients, I was suprised that it is bundled in the polkit-gnome source release as it's not that related
<robert_ancell> it only contains a GTK+ unlock button at the moment I think
 * pitti -> breakfast
<chrisccoulson> good morning evefyone
<chrisccoulson> s/evefyone/everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - i'm good thanks. and how was your holiday?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: excellent, and very relaxing; we bicycled 900 km through Germany and tented, with splendid weather
<pitti> 14 days of fresh air are great :)
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. do you not feel like another holiday after 900km though? ;)
<didrocks> hey pitti, chrisccoulson!
 * didrocks back from vacation too
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i see you commented on bug 412555 this morning. have you seen the discussion that bratsche started on desktop-devel-list?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nah, just my butt :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412555 in xsplash "Doesn't timeout to user session with UNR (dup-of: 412455)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412455 in xsplash "shut down xsplash when session is ready" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412455
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I didn't see that; I'm not on desktop-devel
<chrisccoulson> oops, wrong bug number!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2009-August/msg00064.html
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, it went slightly off-topic, and not many people came up with suggestions
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good vacation didrocks?
 * pitti hugs didrocks, enjoyed your vac, too?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: will read in a bit, thanks
<didrocks> great, thanks! very resting (swimming with this hot weather really rocks ;)) and some walk in the moutains :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> pitti: the weather was not too hot for those 900 km?
<pitti> didrocks: at some days it was pretty warm (30 degrees), but mostly it was okay
<pitti> and while you are on the way you have some wind to cool :)
<didrocks> indeed ^^
<pitti> robert_ancell: you dropped the system-tools-backends dependency from g-s-t, was that intended?
<pitti> changelog says otherwise
<lool> pitti: welcome back!
<pitti> hey lool, thanks!
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll re-add the dep
<robert_ancell> pitti, thanks, that was a mistake.
<robert_ancell> bye all
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is it possible to stop the retracer from marking newly reported bugs as duplicates of one which was already fixed? We've been getting lots of gnome-settings-daemon crashes in the last couple of weeks with a similar stacktrace to an old (fixed) bug, but all the new reports are being marked as duplicates of that bug, and having their stacktrace's removed
<chrisccoulson> there is a separate thread of bug reports for the new issue
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I can change it in the dup db; do you have the # of the old bug and a "new" one which should become the new master bug?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the old one is bug 254671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254671 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254671
<chrisccoulson> and the new one is bug 321041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321041 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321041
<chrisccoulson> but the new one doesn't have all of the usual apport information, as it got removed when it was marked as a duplicate
<chrisccoulson> (although, I do have a stacktrace on the bug report now)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you manually unduped them? They shouldn't have become dupes in the first place, it's a different function
<chrisccoulson> pitti - someone else has been manually un-duping the new ones which come in
<pitti> oh, I see, the stack trace top is just error handling
<chrisccoulson> yeah - they do actually look very similar, but it seems that there is an upstream bug report on the old one which fixes a very specific issue
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not sure they're the same issue, even though the traces look similar
<mac_v> pitti: another issue with apport > Bug #416106 , seb was saying the retracers were crashing for totem so i filed a bug , or is it a known issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416106 in apport "totem-plugin-viewer bugs make the retracers crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416106
<pitti> mac_v: please assign the bug to me, will have a look later
<mac_v> ok :)
<pitti> Chazz: db updated
<chrisccoulson> pitti - was that aimed at me? ;)
<pitti> oops
<Chazz> pitti, ?
 * pitti should put more attention to IRC
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<pitti> Chazz: sorry, tab completion fuzz
<Chazz> pitti, that's happened to me hundreds of times :P
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<chrisccoulson> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html is not being updated is it?
<Amaranth> mvo: can you look at bug 91786 and the branch linked to it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91786 in compiz "Compiz's Panel shadows show on top of other windows" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91786
<mvo> Amaranth: sure, much thanks
<Amaranth> mvo: I created the code with help from onestone_ (thanks, btw) so it should be good :)
<mvo> Amaranth: I will upload now (once I resolved some conflicts in my apt merge :)
<Amaranth> yay
<mvo> or maybe before, conclict resolving is just no fun :(
 * mvo hugs Amaranth and is happy to see him
<Amaranth> mvo: I was tempted to just merge the branch myself but the gnome-do guys beat into my head that everyone's stuff has to get reviewed first :)
<Amaranth> mvo: hehe, I hope to fix a couple more issues in the near future
<Amaranth> Being unemployed gives you lots of free time for such things :/
<mvo> Amaranth: that great news that you work on the stuff again (the unemployment bit is not that great :(((((
<Amaranth> eh, I knew it was coming so I saved enough to live on for a few months so I'm not too sad about it
 * mvo nods
<Amaranth> mvo: have any other bugs for compiz you think should get fixed asap
<Amaranth> ?
 * mvo looks at the bug list
<Amaranth> mvo: oh, I think the doPoll bug has a fix in git
<mvo> Amaranth: one nice feature would be to use protobuf in compiz itself, for the plugins we have it now and it is a nice speed up
<mvo> but probably out of scope
<mvo> Amaranth: ohhhhh - the doPoll() bug is fixed? woah!
<Amaranth> mvo: upstream is apparently undecided on whether or not to do an 0.8.4 release or just let people use snapshots/cherrypicking
<mvo> I can do a snapshot now and see if that is good
<Amaranth> mvo: apparently most of the doPoll crashes on are exit but since exit is usually logout people don't see it until some time into their next login
<mvo> but a real release would be cool
<Amaranth> mvo: So what is thought to be the main doPoll crasher should be fixed but it is still unknown if all of those dupes are the same bug or not
 * mvo nods
<mvo> in the 0.8 branch I assume?
<Amaranth> mvo: the protobuf still would likely make more sense for the master branch considering how long it'd take to get right
<Amaranth> mvo: actually the bug still existed in master but yeah, it was fixed in both branches
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: "Last updated: Friday August 14 2009" seems not
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks didrocks - i should have spotted the date there really;)
<chrisccoulson> so, we might be way behind with updates now! i didn't do any while people were on holiday ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: probably (and GNOME 2.27.91 is due on wednesday. So new tarballs from today)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you still can launch it on your computer :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks, yeah, i didn't try that yet
<Amaranth> mvo: looks like fixing metacity to let compiz start when compositing enabled would be a good bug to fix
<mvo> Amaranth: what bugnumber is this (I'm not on top of things with compiz anymore)
<mvo> Amaranth: I ask on #compiz-dev about the release
<mvo> would be nice to have one for karmic if that is possible
<Amaranth> bug 178953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178953 in metacity "Cannot switch to Compiz if Metacity compositor is enabled" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178953
<mvo> oh, right
<Amaranth> it's actually a bug in metacity and owen suggested a good fix on the upstream bug report
<mvo> Amaranth: I merged you branch, just shout when I should upload. otherwise I will wait a bit for more to come :)
<Amaranth> mvo: I suspect you'll be in bed by the time I wake up and get anything else done, if I even have anything by then
<Amaranth> mvo: in compiz, anyway
<Amaranth> I may have a patch for metacity in a minute...
<mvo> cool
<Amaranth> yay, metacity fixed
<Laney> huh, didn't know that was a bug
<Laney> I just assumed that I couldn't have compiz ;)
<Amaranth> Laney: so did asac, his bug is marked as High against compiz because of metacity problems :P
<Laney> psh, still didn't enable
<Laney> oh well
<Amaranth> Laney: pastebin output of compiz --replace in terminal
<Laney> works when I do it like that
<Laney> but not from g-a-p
<Amaranth> that should be all the appearance capplet is doing...
<Amaranth> Laney: check your ~/.xsession-errors, see if you can see compiz trying to start (should be at the end)
<Laney> it does some jockey stuff
<Amaranth> oh, what is the error g-a-p gives you?
<Amaranth> g-a-p will bail if jockey says you need a blob you don't have or can't get
<Laney> It just says "could not enable desktop effects"
<Laney> or something like that
<Laney> but --replace actually seems ok
<Amaranth> Laney: sounds like a jockey or g-a-p bug then
<Laney> even though I have no window switcher
<Laney> how can I manually set compiz as my WM then?
<Amaranth> run compiz --replace on login :P
<Laney> heh
<chrisccoulson> Laney - run 'gconftool-2 --set --type string /desktop/sessions/required_components/windowmanager compiz"
<chrisccoulson> or something like that ;)
<chrisccoulson> i might have gotten the path wrong
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> I might not stick with compiz though
<Amaranth> the session stuff has changed at least twice since the last time I looked at it
<Laney> it's too intense for me :(
<Amaranth> once on our end, once by having gnome-session rewritten
 * Laney is trying to tone down the bling
<chrisccoulson> the way we start the window manager is way too complicated
<chrisccoulson> we patch the upstream gnome-wm script with our own magic, and i'm not too sure what any of it does anymore
<Amaranth> I love how new packages for universe have to have no lintian warnings and such but the metacity package has 2 pages of them :P
<Laney> Do as I say, not as I do!
<chrisccoulson> lol. what are the warnings?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: stuff like no manpage
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok.
<Amaranth> I had to make a worthless manpage for alacarte before it got accepted in universe :P
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure what use a manpage is for a window manager
<Laney> help2man to the rescue
<Amaranth> ok, bug 178953 has a branch linked, someone wanna review and upload for me? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178953 in metacity "Cannot switch to Compiz if Metacity compositor is enabled" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178953
<Amaranth> I also sent the patch upstream via the linked bug report
<Keybuk> Riddell: hey, how's it going?
<Riddell> hi Keybuk, all sunny here
<Riddell> Keybuk: able to make a meeting at 17:00?
<Keybuk> Riddell: just saw that in my calendar, what's it about?
<Riddell> what needs to be done for Kubuntu WRT xsplash
<pitti> ArneGoetje: FYI, I'm cleaning up {dapper,gutsy}-proposed on rookery, since we won't update them any more anyway, and space is tight
<Keybuk> Riddell: probably depends a little bit on the design of kdm
<Keybuk> but basically you'd want to start xsplash as one of the first things in whatever equivalent of xinit kdm has
<Keybuk> and then have the kdm greeter equivalent signal to it to go away
<Keybuk> then you'd want to restart xsplash as one of the first things in the equivalent of xsession
<Keybuk> and have the kdm session manager/window manager/etc. signal to it to go away
<Riddell> Keybuk: we don't want to use xsplash itself since it has a  GTK dependency so it's a questions of what we want ksplashx to do
<Keybuk> I guess you'd want it to do the same as xsplash
<Keybuk> it should be very small and lightweight, so it starts *really* fast
<Riddell> well yes, a GTK dependency is strange for that reason
<Keybuk> the idea is to paint something on the screen while the greeter or session loads, after all
<Riddell> Keybuk: why is there a delay starting the GDM greeter at all?
<Keybuk> there isn't a "delay"
<Keybuk> it just takes a long time
<Keybuk> 3-5s depending on hardware fwict
<Keybuk> if kdm takes less than a quarter of a second to be ready, then you could skip it entirely and just have a splash for the session login
<Keybuk> (which never takes a quarter of a second :p)
<Keybuk> but I don't remember kdm's greeter being especially fast either
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> Keybuk: is GDM moving from being at S30 ?
<Keybuk> gdm will be started by upstart
<pitti> Keybuk: btw, I understand you have a huge pile of upstartization; will that land before FF still?
<Keybuk> pitti: it's always been targeted before Beta
<pitti> Keybuk: oh, and hello :)
<Keybuk> hello :-)
<Riddell> Keybuk: so we want to have KDM upstarted too, have it start ksplashx toot sweet and kill it when the greeter is shown (also if autologin happens), and that should be it (it's already started during session login)
<Keybuk> Riddell: that would be a good plan yeah
<Keybuk> David Barth's team are doing the "Boot Experience" work (ie. xsplash), not me though
 * Keybuk sees his job more as making their hard work obsolete because boot is too fast to *be* an experience <g>
<Riddell> Keybuk: yep, he mentioned that Aurelien could work on this
<huats> hello eveyone !
<chrisccoulson> hello huats!
<chrisccoulson> hey bryce - did you see my comment last night? (I forgot it was still sunday when I sent it, and you were probably resting ;) )
<chrisccoulson> i think u've got to the bottom of this X error causing the gnome-settings-daemon crash now
<chrisccoulson> s/u've/i've
<SiDi> Is there anyone around who knows very well how atk works ?
<mpt> mvo, ready for a call?
<mvo> mpt: in a sec
<mvo> mpt: now
<mpt> k
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok
<bratsche> Morning.
<mvo> is it just me or is launchpad.net not responding?
<pedro_> mvo, works fine here
<mvo> pedro_: thanks, back for me too, maybe a hickup with my connection or provider
<pitti> mvo: edge is utterly slow for me, too
<pitti> or, rather, the interweb tube to everythign Canonicalish is slow right now
<mvo> glatzor: python-apt 0.7.13.2 just got uploaded (including the actiongroup interface)
<glatzor> mvo, thanks for your fast response on my request
<mvo> glatzor: my pleasure :)
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<mvo> glatzor: I didn't manage to work on the "enable source" feature in aptdaemon today, I will do that tomorrow
<mvo> glatzor: but the good news is that that app-center^Wsoftware-store (that is the new name) can get uploaded now and it will use aptdaemon
<glatzor> mvo, oh. great. and you did not have any main loop issues?
<mvo> glatzor: none that I'm aware of yet,
<mvo> glatzor: it did not get a lot of testing so far
<mvo> glatzor: but installing/removing etc works for me (and updating the status)
<glatzor> mvo, do reuse the widgets supplied by python-aptdaemon?
<mvo> glatzor: no, its a custom one (a treeview subclass)
<mvo> glatzor: if you are interested check out lp:software-store
<mvo> glatzor: its based around the design by mpt and a bit different from you widgets (but I got inspired there of course :)
<mvo> is robert on vac ? or will he show up today, I would like to talk to him about compiz :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: in your "send weekly reports" announcement, can you please mention that everyone should update their spec status and check the ones which aren't beta available for feature freeze feasibility?
<chrisccoulson> thanks for updating the bug db earlier pitti - the new reports are being marked as duplicates of the correct bug now :)
<pitti> \o/
<kenvandine> pitti, we need to sponsor gdm too, in conjunction with the indicator stuff
 * kenvandine finds the bug number
<pitti> need to leave for today, see you all tomorrow!
<kenvandine> pitti, bug 410498
<pitti> kenvandine: please /msg me the bug # I need to sponsor, I'll do it tomorrow morning then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410498 in gdm "GDM conflicts with indicator-sus files" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410498
<kenvandine> pitti, ok thx!
<pitti> kenvandine: the indicator stuff as well, once the brnaches are sorted out
<kenvandine> pitti, it is all done
<kenvandine> and i msg'd you them just now :)
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> have a good night
<didrocks> pitti, kenvandine: can it be considered as a good practice to source the added /etc/bash_completion.d/<file> in postinst to give the user immediate shell completion in his environment (at least, for the current shell)?
<didrocks> I see nothing in bzr postinst
<kenvandine> didrocks, i don't think it is a good idea
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks - did you enjoy your first day back from vacation?:)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: "enjoy" is not really the word but we can say that ^^
<chrisccoulson> hehe ;)
<chrisccoulson> what do you do normally during the day outside of ubuntu (if you don't mind me asking)?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm working as a production engineer for the VCS infrastructure of my company
<didrocks> (so, still related to IT)
<chrisccoulson> cool, that sounds fun:)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and you? :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm an electronics design engineer for a company making braking systems
<chrisccoulson> not very fun ;)
<chrisccoulson> and not related to IT or software either!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: are you more on the R&D side?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sort of. although, i'm not sure how much R&D is possible with braking systems ;)
 * didrocks tries to remember what I learnt on electronic during my general engineering studies :)
<didrocks> oh yeah… it was not fun ^^
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah. i didn't mind learning electronics - and that really is all i learnt for 4 years
<chrisccoulson> but working in electronics isn't as much fun
<chrisccoulson> probably why i spend so much time on here;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure :)
<Ampelbein> hey guys, could you check if you can still access e.g. system-administration-time_and_date with the gnome-system-tools update from today? I can't unlock the settings.
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein - did you get the system-tools-backends update too?
<chrisccoulson> you'll need them both due to the porting to polkit-1
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: oh wait a second. yeah, systemtools-backends is up to date, but gnome-system-tools is not. It can't be due to it not being built.
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/2.27.3-0ubuntu1
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: that's weird, it is DEPWAIT on libpolkit-gtk-1-dev which has been published 8 hours ago.
<hyperair> pitti: out of curiosity, what did you do to get the arrow in podsleuth's changelog?
<geser> hyperair: as the changelog is encoded in UTF-8 one can use → (U+2192) (or any other UTF-8 character)
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i see
 * hyperair was thinking more along the lines of a compose key =\
<geser> in vim it would be ctrl-v u2192 (in insert mode) to get it
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein - i wonder if it is because libpolki-gtk-1-dev binary is in universe?
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: yeah, that's it. geser pointed that out on debian-devel. I only looked at the sourcepackage, which is in main.
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, i didn't realise
<Ampelbein>  /s/debian-devel/ubuntu-devel obviously
<chrisccoulson> pitti^^
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-25
<Ampelbein> kenvandine: there? about couchdb, I can't get it to build, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/258999/
<Ampelbein> kenvandine: nevermind, figured it out.
<bryce> chrisccoulson, sorry, I guess I missed your comment earlier... been a busy day today
<bryce> bbl
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: can't it become a proper conffile instead?
<pitti> didrocks: config file handling is okay, but always needs some care
<pitti> geser: FYI, I'm using Ctrl+K - > in vim
<pitti> see :digraphs
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, seems it was mis-NEWed
 * pitti fixes
 * mvo attacks the gnome items in the sponsoring queue
 * pitti hugs mvo
<TheMuso> Some have already been taken care of.
<mvo> TheMuso: woah, dholbach was 20 seconds faster
<pitti> hyperair: I'm using Ctrl+K - > in vim, see :digraphs
<hyperair> pitti: ooh cool. thanks
<pitti> hyperair: I can remember a few unicode numbers, but not that many :) Ctrl-K is much easier, very similar to compose
<hyperair> yeah i can imagine
<hyperair> digraphs is something i've never tried using before =\
 * hyperair wonders if emacs has support for digraphs
 * Amaranth points to the branch linked on bug 178953 again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178953 in metacity "Cannot switch to Compiz if Metacity compositor is enabled" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178953
<Amaranth> can someone take a look? :)
<pitti> I'm off for a bit, doctor appointment
<didrocks> pitti: good morning
<didrocks> pitti: I was thinking (didn't checked) that distutilsextra would handle it as a conffile
<mvo> Amaranth: patch looks good
<mvo> Amaranth: will you push that patch upstream too?
<Amaranth> mvo: already did, in the linked bug report
 * mvo hugs Amaranth
<mvo> Amaranth: I will just tag the patch (so that it links to the upstream bug) and then upload
<Amaranth> mvo: alright, awesome
<Amaranth> mvo: btw, whole load of fixes in the compiz-0.8 branch again today
<Amaranth> hope they do a release :/
<mvo> Amaranth: yeah, I overheard in the channel that they plan to do one
<mvo> Amaranth: cornelius is rocking it seems, he did some nice commits :)
<Amaranth> yeah, seems he is out of school now or something :)
<mvo> Amaranth: haha :)
<mvo> Amaranth: funny how strong free software is influenced by this
<mvo> Amaranth: I was preparing a new upload, I want to coordinate with robert_ancell on it
<Amaranth> cool
<mvo> abi break of course :/ but thats how it is :)
<Amaranth> mvo: should have a lot less of those with the C++ stuff
<mvo> Amaranth: in my experience its also hard with c++ to keep the abi stable, but I guess they will manage
<Amaranth> mvo: I know I added a bunch of stuff to the Screen class and it didn't change the ABI
<Amaranth> unlike in the C version where a single change does
<robert_ancell> mvo, sorry, have to go so can't talk about compiz.  Feel free to PPA up the new version or something and I will look into it tomorrow
<mvo> Amaranth: ok
<mvo> robert_ancell: sure, I saw that you were *very* busy with all of the gnome updates, no problem
<robert_ancell> later all
<lool> pitti: Hmm I'm lost on the indicator-sus/-session changes
<lool> Oh the new target to milestone popup of LP is cute
<lool> pitti: Hey why dont we just do a MIR status chat?
<Amaranth> lool: he had an appointment to go to, probably isn't here
<lool> k thanks
<maxb> If someone on the desktop team has a moment, could they update lp:~ubuntu-desktop/notification-daemon/ubuntu with the latest upload to the archive, which was done ignoring the branch? Thanks.
<maxb> Or, if there is nothing special involved in retroactively adding a version beyond just downloading the source, manually adding the changes, and committing, tell me, and I'll propose a branch for pulling.
<didrocks> maxb: there is no more debian/control.in in the new upload and nothing is specified in the changelog. Is it intended?
<maxb> Uhm. I had nothing to do with the upload, I just wanted an accurate branch to submit changes against for sponsoring :-/
<didrocks> maxb: I will ask Aurélien, before uploading the branch
<maxb> ok
<didrocks> hey lool, how was your vacations?
<didrocks> maxb: ok, it was not intented. I'll upload a package to sync that first
<maxb> ok - I have a further fix for breakage introduced in -1ubuntu1 - worth combining, or do you want to keep them separate?
<didrocks> maxb: as you whish, I can upload it at the same time if you wish
<maxb> lp 418478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418478 in notification-daemon "ubuntu theme not built" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418478
<didrocks> maxb: hum, it's now in main though, I'll upload it to bzr and ask for sponsoring though
<lool> didrocks: Okayish
<lool> didrocks: What about yours?   :)
<didrocks> lool: great, thanks! It was the good weeks to go on holidays regarding the weather, I guess :)
<lool> Oh yeah; I was in Britany and it was really much cooler than in Paris
<didrocks> for sure. I was still in Haute Savoie and Annecy's lake was really a relief :)
<didrocks> maxb: bug #418478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418478 in notification-daemon "ubuntu theme not built" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418478
<didrocks> subscribed sponsor and sync to the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<didrocks> synced*
<maxb> Thanks   notify-osd just doesn't do it for me :-)
<didrocks> I think we should add something to debcheckout if bzr branch and effective package aren't in sync
 * didrocks notes on his TODO :)
<pitti> didrocks: if you create something in the postinst, it's way out of distutils' reach
<pitti> lool: upload coming, I just had to leave for a doctor appointment
<pitti> lool: I'll upload indicator-session and then flip the source task
<didrocks> pitti: I don't do anything in postinst atm. I just wanted to know what do you think about sourcing in postinst the installed file (by distutils) /etc/bash_completion.d/quickly to have shell-completion directly after installing quickly (and don't have to launch a new bash for that)?
<lool> pitti: Ok thanks
<lool> pitti: Is indicator-sus being removed then?
<lool> pitti: I hope you're doing alright?
<pitti> didrocks: why would you source the completion file in the postinst? that's not even an interactive shell
<pitti> didrocks: you still have to launch a new bash, there's no way around that
<pitti> lool: renamed to -session, yes
<pitti> lool: oh yes, I just finally want to tackle my hayfever, which I have had for decades
<didrocks> pitti: yes, you're right, postinst is not source and launched from current shell but a real subshell. Ok, no clue for enabling directly shell-completion so... :/
<pitti> lool: so I went to a "nature healing center", to try with some alternative medicine
<didrocks> pitti: really? long time recovery :/ glad you're alright now.
<pitti> didrocks: it's been bothering me for years during summer (when all the grass and tree polls are flying around), but so far I just used the normal symptom medicines; time to get to the root of it :)
<pitti> didrocks: you really can't poke it into existing shells, sorry
<lool> pitti: Ah would love to hear how that turns out to work then
<lool> In a couple of months
<pitti> so am I :)
<lool> pitti: So on MIRs, everything should pretty much be asssigned
<lool> asac is on VAC; he did a good job on euca MIRs but had some backlog on the other ones
<pitti> lool: thanks for having taken care of that during my holidays; I didn't really catch up on MIRs yet, I'm afraid
<lool> I have some little backlog on the regular MIRs which I'm taking care of as much as possible
<lool> The biggest issue is the euca MIRs
<lool> We need to process as much as possible this week
<pitti> *nod*
<lool> I said Thierry we'd promote euca even if we dont complete the MIRs to have euca on the server CD for A5 and then would post process the MIRs
<lool> doko/kees are relatively busy; I kept Kees' time for the security related stuff mostly
<pitti> lool: I agree to early promotion, also for testing stuff
 * pitti goes back to catch up on OMGurgent stuff
<pitti> lool: FYI, I'm using https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mir/+subscribedbugs?assignee_option=none&orderby=status for "unassigned MIRs"; seems there's still a bunch of them, I'll go through them
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> lool: ah, seems that euca was promoted already? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt is full of it
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson!
<didrocks> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti! enjoying your time back?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks too:)
<lool> pitti: There's an issue, I'm using a similar URL (https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mir/+bugs?assignee_option=none) but it lists bugs which do have an assignee
<lool> pitti: I didnt know it had been promoted already
<lool> It was slated for happening this week, tomorrow IIRC
<pitti> so we should just promote the rest as well, to fix component-mismatches and unbreak server CD builds
<lool> pitti: The ruby stuff might not be assigned yet, but I'd like to clarify with Riddell about pulling ruby in the kubuntu CD
<pitti> ok, will ignore this for now
<lool> pitti: Another LP bug I seem to be a victim of is that I dont get any email when ubuntu-mir is subscribed
<lool> I just see comments afterwards, but no NEW anymore
<Riddell> we've always had ruby on the Kubuntu CD
<pitti> lool: right, I seem to suffer the same
<lool> Riddell: I mean the new ruby libs
<pitti> lool: I don't rely on that any more, and just use that bug list
<Riddell> another library isn't likely to make much difference
<lool> pitti: Yeah that's what I did too, but it's painful due to the first bug (list bugs with assignees)!
<lool> pitti: Ok I guess that clarifies that the ruby stuff is up for assignment
<pitti> lool: maybe it works on +subscribedbugs but not on +bugs for some reason?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: should the seeds be changed to ibus now? can you please give a list of all the new necessary packages in the MIR bug? (check the current dependencies of ubuntu-desktop for the current set)
<lool> pitti: Oh indeed
<lool> Tss
<pitti> ArneGoetje: also, did the necessary Xsession.d/ switching magic land?
<pitti> (I guess that's a precondition for promoting and seeding it)
<lool> pitti: soren apparently just seeded euca which is why it just appeared on components-mismatches
<lool> forwarded you an email to that effect
<pitti> ah, I see
<soren> lool: Err... I didn't.
<soren> I was *just* about to.
<soren> If it's there now, someone else did it.
 * soren wonders
<soren> Task: eucalyptus-simple-cluster
<soren> That must be Colin.
<lool> Oh right he worked on the d-i integration
<pitti> eucalyptus | 1.6~bzr452-0ubuntu4 | karmic/universe | source
<lool> I approved his MIRs before the euca one
<pitti> right, still in universe
<pitti> lool: so it's basically just you and me for this week, right? (plus kees who is busy with the more intense security review of already assigned MIRs)
<pitti> so I'll distribute the currently outstanding ones between the two of us
<lool> pitti: Yeah   :-(
<pitti> lool: did you review ruby packages before? I'm inclined to assign all those small ruby libs to the same person, and the rest to the other; do you want to review them?
<lool> pitti: I now belive we're understaffed; I focused a lot on MIRs in the last weeks and it's eating a lot of time yet I still have a constant backlog not counting the euca stuff
<pitti> (I'm fine, too, just wanting to know your prefs)
<lool> pitti: I didnt particularly review ruby packages but should be ok
<pitti> lool: understaffed> right, the euca hit plus holiday season doesn't help :/
<pitti> but I don't think we can thoroughly review all the euca pacakges anyway
<lool> pitti: Perhaps we should add new blood too?  When I started Kees and doko had more time for MIRs
<pitti> we shouldn't spend more than 5 mins on the trivial java packages each
<pitti> lool: that would be good indeed
<chrisccoulson> asac recently updated gnome-python-extras and bumped the version number from 2.25.3-2ubuntu2 to 2.25.3-2ubuntu2.0xul191. i want to do a small change to it now, and wonder what i should make the version number
<chrisccoulson> 2.25.3-2ubuntu2.0xul191.1 or 2.25.3-2ubuntu3?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: 2ubuntu3 IMHO
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<pitti> I guess the xul191* stuff was from a PPA or so
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<chrisccoulson> would you mind reviewing the change in a bit? it's needed for me to get the new version of glom in before FF tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> (i know everyone is really busy today though) ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, just toss a pastebin url here
<pitti> lool: ok, got them all assigned now, I took the majority of them since you still have a large backlog (your new ones should be quick, though)
<lool> Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - the change i want to make to gnome-python-extras is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259246/
<chrisccoulson> glom depends on python-gda
<Amaranth> rickspencer3-afk, didrocks: You probably don't want to have your developer week session called "squickly fun" considering what "squick" means...
<pitti> chrisccoulson: libgda4 is in universe, though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: eyeballing the debian/rules change is hard, but I take it you tested it, so it should be okay :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so this needs a MIR for libgda4?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we have libgda3 in main, smells like duplication
<pitti> (unknown what we need it for, or whether rdepends can use gda4)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a think about that. got to disappear for a bit
<mpt> mvo, does <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#How%20you%20can%20help> look sane to you?
<didrocks> Amaranth: yes, it was a temporary title but I think rickspencer3-afk didn't ask to change it (it was $quickly actually)
<mpt> mvo, btw, it looks like MoinMoin doesn't transfer subscriptions when a wiki page is renamed, so you may want to resubscribe
<mpt> james_w, is there a simple page somewhere describing how to branch an Ubuntu package?
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/
<Amaranth> didrocks: yeah, but $ is leet for s :P
<chrisccoulson> pitti - libgda3 and libgda4 are both from the same upstream project (libgda). we just rename the source tarballs to incorporate the API version so we can ship multiple versions
<chrisccoulson> so, libgda4 is the successor to libgda3 really. and glom depends on the later version
<Laney> glom's new version ported to the new API
<Laney> I think
<Laney> oh, feature freeze... I was going to look at that update
<mpt> james_w, perfect! thanks
 * Laney weeps
<mvo> mpt: that looks sane
<chrisccoulson> Laney - yeah. i already started looking at the glom update
<chrisccoulson> i updated some libraries some weeks ago for it, then got sidetracked
<mvo> mpt: how is the virtual machine setup going?
<Laney> I did some in the past but kind of lost interest in it
<Laney> it's a great idea but still quite buggy
<chrisccoulson> and glom needs pygda too, which we currently don't even build
<chrisccoulson> and to pygda needs the latest version of libgda, which is currently in universe
<mpt> mvo, I installed Karmic yesterday, installed the apt-daemon package, and branched software-center, but got a xapian error ("unknown database type" or something like that)
<mpt> mvo, I guessed much later that it was because I should have had the version of apt-daemon from your PPA rather than from Ubuntu. Is that correct?
<mpt> s/software-center/software-store/
<mvo> mpt: its because of the renaming buisiness, sorry. please install the "software-store" package from the archive
<mvo> mpt: that should fix it
<mpt> mvo, it's in the archive? sweet
<mvo> mpt: yeah, james_w did a superfast NEW review
 * mvo hugs james_w for this
<mpt> thanks james_w
<james_w> I knew it would be an easy one ;-)
<mpt> yeah, not likely to get many packaging errors from mvo of all people
<mpt> mvo, so would you prefer to track all bugs on the package rather than the project, as with ubiquity for example?
<mvo> mpt: I persoally prefer to have a single point to look at, I never really liked that its not possible to say "show me all software-store bugs (no matter if project or distro)
<mvo> mpt: this is why I prefer to track them on the package. if LP would offer me a single view for all bugs, I would not mind
<Laney> chrisccoulson: I was trying to lay the ground work for glom in Debian too
<Laney> dunno if you are interested in doing something there
<mpt> mvo, yes, that's bug 76416 (which I reported nearly three years ago now)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 76416 in malone "Handle a distribution being its own upstream for a package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76416
<chrisccoulson> Laney - possibly. I will take a look at glom again this week, but i don't think it's going to make FF now
<mvo> mpt: :)
<Laney> nah
<mvo> mpt: so for now I would prefer bugreports on packages
<mvo> mpt: how does it look so far to you?
<mpt> mvo, I'll need to restart into Karmic to find out :-) (I'll do that VM thing later-ish)
<mpt> for now I'm filling in a few sections on the spec, and then I'll send you a draft announcement for ubuntu-desktop@
<mvo> mpt: ok, no rush, I did not had a chance to work on it this morning, so nothing new since we talked last
<mvo> mpt: nice, thanks
<mpt> mvo, so maybe we should set the software-store project as *not* using Launchpad for tracking bugs, and instead point people (in the project description) to the package Bugs page. Make sense?
<mvo> mpt: yeah, good point
<mpt> ok, I'll do that now
<mvo> thanks mpt
<mpt> mvo, what is the relationship between the summaries/descriptions in the app-install-data(...) packages and the summaries/descriptions in the corresponding packages? Are they automatically synced, or manually synced, or what?
 * mpt is confused as to why <https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data> lists no versions
<mvo> mpt: please try https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu
<mvo> mpt: the long description is taken from the apt repository (so its what apt-cache show apt) will show
<mpt> aha, thanks
<mvo> mpt: that is refreshed with every apt-get update run
<mvo> mpt: but the app name and the inital line is taken from the desktop file
 * mpt slowly realizes that the app-install-data-ubuntu source package provides the app-install-data binary package, and the app-install-data source package does not
<mvo> mpt: there is no app-install-data source package (well, there was at some point in the long long ago past)
<mvo> LP never forgets ;)
<mpt> Apparently it forgets about the long-deceased versions, but not about the name
 * mvo nods
<mpt> mvo, so is the "initial line" (shall we call it the "summary"?) from the .desktop file often the same as the first line in the Description: field for the package?
<mvo> mpt: I stand corrected, currently its using the app name and then the apt description. g-a-i is using "appname, comment, apt description"
<mvo> mpt: the summary is almost never the same as the desktop file
<mvo> mpt: they are maintained by two different people usually (but not always). desktop-file is upstream, the apt description data is the debian/ubuntu maintainer
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein - your gnome-applets update has an error
<mpt> understood
<chrisccoulson> the current BZR version has an unreleased change
<chrisccoulson> but you didn't account for that in the changelog
<chrisccoulson> gnome-applets (2.27.4-0ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<chrisccoulson> should be replaced with "gnome-applets (2.27.91-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low" rather than added to
<mvo> mpt: should I add the comment line (just like with g-a-i) back ?
<mvo> mpt: the current view has the advantage that its more polished
<mpt> mvo, not sure yet. Where does the Comment come from?
<mvo> mpt: from the upstream desktop file. it may not match very well with the apt description (as its two different people writing them)
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: I thought about that. I thought it would be sufficient to pass -v2.27.4-0ubuntu1 to debuild to pull that in to the changes. But I can merge it with the other changelog entry.
<mpt> mvo: So we have available (1) package name [from Debian/Ubuntu packager], (2) application name [.desktop file via app-install-data-ubuntu], (3) Comment [.desktop file via app-install-data-ubuntu], (4) Summary [first line of Description: from Debian/Ubuntu maintainer, treated specially], and (5) Description [the rest of the Description: from Debian/Ubuntu maintainer]. Is that right?
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein - thanks
<mvo> mpt: yes, correct
<mpt> Egads.
<mvo> mpt: and if we expand to non-apps we loose all the info from the desktop files of course
<mpt> sure
<mvo> mpt: and right now multiple applications can be in a single package
<mpt> yes
<mvo> mpt: (that is pretty common)
<mpt> e.g. gnome-games
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> its probably worthwhile to have this information somewhere iin the long description, I put them small in the appdetails currently
<mvo> (not sure that is the best place)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right; I asked whether we really need to keep both versions in main, perhaps we can transition 3 to 4?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - perhaps. i've not looked at the rdepends for libgda3 yet
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure this is going to make FF though - i'm time limited at the moment ;)
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, shouldn't indicator-applet-session depend on indicator-session?
<kenvandine> pitti, you know... i was just thinking the exact same thing :)
<pitti> kenvandine: we need to settle the seeding for this stuff soon; which are the "top level" packages which we want?
<kenvandine> i think it should depend on indicator-session
<pitti> kenvandine: (I was just apt-get installing i-a-s and wondered why it didn't pull in anything else)
<kenvandine> did it get libindicate2?
<pitti> kenvandine: darn, I get a pakcage install failure
<kenvandine> oh?
<pitti>  Versuche, »/usr/lib/bonobo/servers/GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet.server« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gdm ist
<kenvandine> oh
<pitti> i-a-s needs to replace gdm
<kenvandine> no
<pitti> so, that and the new dependency
<glatzor_> hello mvo
<pitti> kenvandine: yes :)
<kenvandine> needs to require newer version of gdm
<pitti> kenvandine: insufficient
<kenvandine> really?
<glatzor_> mvo, could you please upload packagekit_0.4.9+20090825 from https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/0.4.x
<glatzor_> ?
<pitti> kenvandine: depends: can be unpacked at random, it just determines the unpack order
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> ok
<glatzor_> mvo, Thanks
 * kenvandine will fix that
<pitti> kenvandine: it needs to conflicts/replaces gdm (<< version_that_drops_the_file)
<kenvandine> pitti, did you do the gdm upload?
<pitti> kenvandine: not yet, I was just about to do it
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> but I wanted to get all the archive debs for testing first
<kenvandine> pitti, so i need a Conflicts and a Replace?
<pitti> kenvandine: could you please add the c/r and new dependency, push, and then I'll upload that as well?
<pitti> kenvandine: yes, both versioned
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> the gdm version is 2.27.4-0ubuntu12
<kenvandine> right?
<mvo> glatzor_: sure
<pitti> kenvandine: correct, the one that will drop the file
<pitti> kenvandine: with that, apt will ensure to unpack the new gdm first, and then i-a-s
<pitti> btw, is xsplash supposed to work in karmic?
<pitti> I updated after my holidays, and have it installed, but I never saw it
<kenvandine> Conflicts: indicator-applet-sus, gdm (<< 2.27.4-0ubuntu12)
<kenvandine> Replaces: indicator-applet-sus, gdm (<< 2.27.4-0ubuntu12)
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, robert updated gdm bzr to 2.27.90-0ubuntu1
<pitti> kenvandine: so please rather use this version
<kenvandine> oh
<pitti> (doesn't matter much)
<mvo> glatzor_: uploaded
<kenvandine> pitti, indicator-applet branch pushed
<kenvandine> pitti, lets talk about xsplash in a few
 * kenvandine is testing trunk :)
<kenvandine> pitti, fyi new xsplash version coming today :)
<pitti> kenvandine: i-a uploaded
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> pitti, the PK deprecation is important right?
<kenvandine> as in must be done before feature freeze?
<pitti> kenvandine: not necessarily for FF
<pitti> but I'd really like it to get done for beta or so
<kenvandine> ok, but for karmic :)
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<pitti> it'd be very ugly to ship with two PK stacks
<pitti> since it also means two PK UIs, two dialogs, string sets, and configurations
<pitti> and I expect this one to be trivial (just rip out all the code)
<kenvandine> ewwww
<pitti> kenvandine: why does gdm need to depend on i-a-s? shouldn't it be the other way round rather?
<pitti> or we should just explicitly seed i-a-s?
<tedg> pitti: Yeah, I think so.  But we haven't been able to develop an automatic test suite for all of the login/logout stuff -- especially in the multi user case.  So it's lots of manual testing.
<kenvandine> we should see i-a-s
<kenvandine> seed
<pitti> kenvandine: right
<kenvandine> pitti, i assumed that is what we did for fusa
<pitti> tedg: sorry, that was a reply to what?
 * kenvandine looks at the gdm package
<tedg> pitti: The PK stuff in indicator-session.
<pitti> tedg: ah
<kenvandine> oh it's a recommends
<pitti> tedg: that's just client-side code, or does it provide PK-protected services?
<kenvandine> pitti, i suspect that was just someone replacing fusa with i-a-s
<pitti> tedg: (I suppose the former)
<tedg> pitti: Just client side in the case of multi-user logged in and trying to shutdown.
<pitti> tedg: right, that's easy then; just rip it all out :)
<pitti> and it's even necessary, since gdm itself uses PK-1
<pitti> so using the old PK API will break
<tedg> pitti: Well, not entirely the case.  As we need to test on whether there are multiple users so we dont' show two dialogs... but yes, it shouldn't be a huge deal.
<tedg> pitti: I just have a list of things for Feature Freeze to do, and I'm avoiding putting another on the list :)
<pitti> tedg: right, as I said, it's not FF critical
<tedg> pitti: Cool, I'll file a bug and tag it.
<pitti> I just wanted to know how much effort it is (real porting or just dropping)
<pitti> tedg: some details are in the MIR bug, FYI
<pitti> I sub'ed you to it
<mpt> mvo, is software-store GPLv2-or-later?
<rickspencer3> pitti: kenvandine: good morning
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> Riddell, fyi.... libindicate is uploaded :)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<Amaranth> yay, I got my bug-control membership back
 * Amaranth hugs pedro_ 
 * pedro_ hugs Amaranth back
<rickspencer3> pitti: thanks for the activity report
 * rickspencer3 forgot to send the reminder mail yesterday :(
<pedro_> Amaranth, saw your name on the list of applicants, next time give me a ping ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: some other people sent one as well
<rickspencer3> yup
<rickspencer3> Riddell , bryce, TheMuso, etc...
<Riddell> kenvandine: yay
 * pitti tests new gdm with tedg's indicator love
<pitti> oh, so xplash does actually run
<pitti> it just makes my login experience much uglier than before :(
<pitti> tedg, kenvandine: anyway, i-a-s seems to work; it starts as "offline", has a terminal symbol in the panel and no icons in the menu, but otherwise does its job
<tedg> pitti: Yes, both of those fixes are waiting on code review :)
<pitti> tedg: retroactive bug fixing, you rock!
<pitti> bratsche: so, with current xsplash I get a lot of flickering, it times out too early, and it doesn't cope with xrandr resolution changes during login; are any of those known, or shall I file bugs for them?
<kenvandine> pitti, the flicker is fixed
<kenvandine> file the other issues
<pitti> ok, will do
<kenvandine> pitti, we really want a release today
<pitti> right, not saying that those are blockers
<pitti> I just wasn't aware that xplash looks like a background image, I though there was some throbber or so
<pitti> so I didn't actually notice it
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, so I go ahead and seed indicator-session-applet; anything else?
<kenvandine> yes please
<kenvandine> well we need to seed evolution-couchdb... but i can't get it to work :/
<kenvandine> pitti, oh yeah... one more thing
<kenvandine> one sec
<pitti> kenvandine: evo-couchdb> wouldn't that require erlang in main first?
<kenvandine> yes... bug 401691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401691 in erlang "move to main" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401691
<kenvandine> so the tests aren't included in the source distribution
<kenvandine> only in their vcs
<pitti> right, I saw the conversation
<kenvandine> so not trivial
<pitti> shouldn't block MIR, though
<kenvandine> good :)
<pitti> ok, so I'll rebuild -meta with i-a-s for now
<kenvandine> elliot already contacted the debian maintainer to see what he wants to do
<kenvandine> so can you approve that MIR?
<kenvandine> pitti, so here is what is in the pipe for today (we hope)
<kenvandine> xsplash and desktopcouch releases
 * pitti grumbles at CDs being oversized again
<pitti> good
<kenvandine> and hopefully a fix for  evo couchdb
<kenvandine> then add it all to the seed :)
 * kenvandine eyes gimp
<Amaranth> CD oversized?
 * Amaranth eyes evolution
<pitti> and they just have three langpacks
<kenvandine> no!
<Amaranth> everyone uses gmail, doncha know? ;)
<bratsche> pitti: xrandr is not a known issue.  The other ones I believe are fixed.
<pitti> bratsche: timeout is tricky, I guess; on a cold boot, gnome takes some 40 seconds to start for me, but I have a ridiculously slow hd
<pitti> bratsche: and we don't have the gnome-panel and nautilus d-bus sends for proper termination yet, or do we? (the bug is still open)
<Amaranth> pitti: I bet a quarter of that is compiz :/
<bratsche> pitti: Yes we do.  But the timeout is currently set to like 10 or 15 seconds or something in case something goes wrong.
<kenvandine> pitti, so that isn't a bug... more of a design decision :)
<kenvandine> 10s is enough time for gnome to load here... not sure if we should bump that up
<bratsche> We could bump it to 15s if you think it's necessary, but I would not want to go higher than that I think.
<kenvandine> 10s is enough for my laptop, desktop and all my test VMs :)
<pitti> kenvandine: right, I just noticed it
<pitti> but if we shold get the d-bus commands in the normal case, the timeout shouldn't actually kick in normally, no?
<bratsche> pitti: One thing I'm wondering about (and I think seb maybe answered this for me in Dublin and I forgot now).. is why can't we enable metacity compositing for the gdm user's session?
<bratsche> pitti: Right, the timeout is only for the fallback in case something with the dbus signals goes wrong.  So it's okay if it's set longer, but 40s sounds longer than I'd want even the fallback.
<bratsche> pitti: Because if something goes wrong on a system whose desktop normally loads in 10s.. then that user is sitting on xsplash for 40s.
<pitti> bratsche: right, 15 seconds seems appropriate to me as well
<pitti> bratsche: we have never had a broad test of metacity compositing, it will cause a whole new flush of hardware specific bugs (similar to compiz) (that was the reason AFAIUI)
<bratsche> Oh okay, bummer.
<pitti> bratsche: but gdm doesn't actually use/need compositing, or do you plan a new theming for it?
<Amaranth> yay buggy drivers
<pitti> bratsche: well, not just the drivers, also the WM itself; many bugs are in compiz proper
<bratsche> pitti: The original xsplash spec wanted it to fade in both the gdm and user sessions, but right now it can only fade out in the user session.
<pitti> and given how excruciatingly bad mutter is at the moment, I wouldn't expect metacity to be so much better :/
<bratsche> And right now it looks pretty terrible in the gdm session imo.
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> that's a matter of WM?
<pitti> I had expected that xplash itself would need to enable compositing
<pitti> but I don't pretend to actually understand compositing that much
<bratsche> I just set the window opacity to fade it, but you have to have compositing enabled for that to do anything.
<Amaranth> pitti: xsplash could be a compositor but it would have basically a copy of the metacity code
<bratsche> Amaranth: Yeah, I thought about that but that's getting way out of scope. ;)
<pitti> can we enable metacity compositing in gdm only?
<Amaranth> the only other way to do a fade is the way gksu used to before I patched it: take a screenshot and blend the screenshot with your final look over time
<pitti> without enabling it for user sessions?
<bratsche> pitti: I would assume we could, yes.. it's just a gconf setting for gdm user.
<Amaranth> but you can't do that in this case because without a compositor your final screen is blocked from view anyway
<Amaranth> metacity compositing is actually pretty stable
<Amaranth> The two times it is most likely to break are turning it on and turning it off though
<Laney> I found it to be more stable than compiz, fwiw
<bratsche> heh
<Laney> but bugs are likely to be hardware specific eh
<bratsche> I never noticed stability issues with either, but I didn't run metacity compositing for very long.  It's very slow, not suitable for a user session.
<Amaranth> bratsche: depends on your video card, drivers are more likely to get OpenGL acceleration right than XRender acceleration
<bratsche> Amaranth: Will the XRender fu work correctly if you don't have any special drivers?  That's probably the most important thing in this case.
<Amaranth> bratsche: but even running it all in software should be fine for gdm
<Amaranth> bratsche: turn it on when using the vesa driver and see :)
<bratsche> k
<Amaranth> if that is fast enough for xsplash you should be ok
<bratsche> I'll try it after my next call.
<Amaranth> although you'll have to consider netbooks with GMA500 chips too since that'll probably be all software rendering on the atom
<ArneGoetje> pitti: the Xsession.d/ magic has not happend yet... and I would need some help for this to happen, since I'm very busy with the language-selector development in the moment. The changes would need to go into the im-switch package.
<mac_v> mvo: how do i install software store?
<mac_v> i dont see it in my updates  , ppa?
<mac_v> hmm... is installing from the deb the only way?
<mac_v> nevermind i found it ;) ,
<hggdh> a question: re. bug 418416 -- the impact *may* be severe for Finnish users (with libmalaga and voikko*). Is this enough for a SRU to Jaunty? Patch is already in Karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418416 in malaga "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in check_header()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418416
 * rickspencer3 is doing a dist-upgrade before team meeting
<cassidy> hi guys. Would be cool to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-doc-utils/+bug/418702 as this block the next Empathy release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418702 in gnome-doc-utils "Upgrade to 0.17.3" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> transmission 1.73-5/1.74-1 provides a new QT interface. Does it have to go in before feature freeze?
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 5 minutes
<rickspencer3> kklimonda: yes, I would think so
<rickspencer3> that sounds like a new feature
<rickspencer3> kklimonda: is there a QT interface now, and this just tweaks it, or is a QT interface a new feature?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - just looking at libgda3 rdepends now
<chrisccoulson> they're all in universe
<chrisccoulson> so, that can be demoted can't it?
<kklimonda> a interface was introduced in 1.70 upstream release but 1.73-5 is the first debian package that has it enabled.
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - the debian package splits the qt interface in to a separate package doesn't it?
<kklimonda> yes
<bryce> heya
 * pedro_ waves
<rickspencer3> hiya bryce
<rickspencer3> team meeting time
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: awe: bryce: ccheney: kenvandine: Riddell: pitti: TheMuso: tkamppeter: ready?
<pitti> o/
<ccheney> hi
<Riddell> group hug time?
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-08-25
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: here
<rickspencer3> If you look at the meeting page, you can see that I cut the meeting back to just Feature Freeze topics
 * kenvandine is ready
 * awe waves
<rickspencer3> essentially, I'd like everyone to give pitti a quick status update on your feature areas wrt feature freeze
<rickspencer3> and allow questions
<rickspencer3> for some, this will be quite quick
<pitti> right, I'd like to run over the ones at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+specs?searchtext=desktop-karmic- which aren't "beta avail" or "implemented" yet
<rickspencer3> pitti: shall we start with those?
 * rickspencer3 hand mic to pitti
<pitti> sorted by "delivery"
<pitti> from the top
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-bug-workflow
<pitti> that's not really bound to FF, is it?
<pitti> it's a separate tool
<rickspencer3> pitti: nop
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-integrating-with-ubuntu-one (started)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> that should be done tomorrow
<pitti> kenvandine: we need to push this by FF, and get some packages on the CDs, I think
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> what are the main blockers here?
<kenvandine> desktopcouch release
<kenvandine> and evo couch release
<pitti> (and I think it's not negotiable for karmic :) )
<kenvandine> both due today
<pitti> sounds on track then
<kenvandine> yup
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-quickly (Started)
<rickspencer3> pitti: that should be beta available
<pitti> my thought
<rickspencer3> we will put v 0.2 into universe as soon as desktopcouch is in main
<pitti> I'd appreciate if someone else could update spec states accordingly
<rickspencer3> we are just waiting to doublecheck that it works with the latest
<tkamppeter> hi
<rickspencer3> pitti: will do
<pitti> web tube is excruciatingly slow for me right now, and it'd take me minutes
<pitti> rickspencer3: merci
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-gnomescan (started)
<pitti> kenvandine: should we postpone that, perhaps?
<kenvandine> pitti, did you test that?
<kenvandine> it is ready... but you wanted to test it
<kenvandine> i am fine with postponing...
<pitti> gnomescan? just around UDS, and it was basically unusable
<kenvandine> pitti, no... remember you planned on testing after your vacation?
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, ok
<kenvandine> that was a 2 year old version
<pitti> well, don't block that on me
<pitti> if you still wnat to land it, fine
<kenvandine> i do... :)
<kenvandine> it is far simpler to use :)
<kenvandine> but you weren't comfortable with it yet...
<pitti> anyone else has a scanner, too?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: pitti: I would propose getting it in asap, and then we test it
<kenvandine> mine is broken...
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, let's discuss this later then; seems implementing this spec is trivial once we decide
<rickspencer3> and then we can revert if necessary
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> I have a scanner
<kenvandine> install flegita and flegita-gimp
<pitti> right, still the old problem; wrong workflow, only png, no brightness/contrast/gamma changing
<kenvandine> testing it natively and in gimp
<pitti> and no clipping
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... it is simple
<kenvandine> xsane is the opposite :)
<pitti> ah, clipping works
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-wine-integration
<pitti> Yokozar is offline right now
<pitti> we might need to postpone that
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-network-ui (slow progress)
<pitti> awe: do you happen to know about this?
<awe> yea
<awe> i'm working on menu changes this week.  the WEP dialog changes are mostly done as well.
<awe> should be in good shape
<pitti> so should it actually be better than "slow progress" right now?
<pitti> and you plan to land the essential bits in time for UIF? (I guess FF doesn't apply here, UIF is more interesting)
<awe> FF is thurs, corrrect?, when is UIF?
<pitti> two weeks later
<rickspencer3> awe: two weeks later
<awe> yea, the features should be landed before UIF
<pitti> good; please update the status then, "good progress"
<awe> ok, will do
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-compiz-bug-management (slow progress)
<pitti> not bound by FF, I think
<rickspencer3> pitti: right
<pitti> desktop-karmic-language-selector (slow progress)
<pitti> ArneGoetje ?
<ArneGoetje> yeah... probably needs exception
<ArneGoetje> I'm halfway through, basically
<pitti> much of it is UIF, I take it
<ArneGoetje> yes
<pitti> but e. g. the language-support reorg and LANG vs. LANGUAGE is FF
<ArneGoetje> language-support reorg is done, version is in ppa for testing
<ArneGoetje> LANG vs. LANGUAGE not yet
<ArneGoetje> currently working on that
<pitti> do you think you can upload the lang-support reorg by Thursday?
<ArneGoetje> if people help me to test, yes
<pitti> please send a CFT to u-devel@ then
<ArneGoetje> ok
<pitti> and u-translators@
<pitti> thanks!
<pitti> so we might need to postpone parts of that
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-gnome-3 (good progress)
<pitti> that's a collection of "target of oppportunity"
<rickspencer3> pitti: right
<pitti> and fine AFAICS
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-evolution-couchdb (good progress)
<rickspencer3> the packages are in universe, now it's a matter of how much seb128 can get done
<pitti> kenvandine?
<kenvandine> that should be beta available or implemented
<kenvandine> it is feature complete
<pitti> rickspencer3: that one was about old library migration, I think
 * kenvandine doesn't have perms to change that
<pitti> kenvandine: please change status then (although I guess there should be one work item for gettting it on the CD?)
<kenvandine> the work item is on the u1 one
<rickspencer3> pitti: gnome3 has three parts: 1. gnome-shell, 2. zeitgeist, 3. library migration
<rickspencer3> 1 and 2 are done, and 3. is just keeping working up until the bitter end
<pitti> rickspencer3: 1 and 2 are "get the new components in universe: DONE", I think
<rickspencer3> right
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, I see; so, implemented is fine, please change
<rickspencer3> so we could set it to beta available, I think
<kenvandine> pitti, i can't
<pitti> desktop-karmic-gdmconfig (good progress)
<kenvandine> that should be beta available at least
<pitti> kenvandine: uh? aren't you assignee?
<kenvandine> pitti, no
<kenvandine> rodrigo is
<rickspencer3> pitti: I changed that to implemented
<rickspencer3> gdmconfig
<pitti> set to beta
<pitti> rickspencer3: oops, mid-air collision then, sorry
<pitti> set to implemented
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, can you change the evo-couch blueprint to implemented
<pitti> kenvandine: already done
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> anyway, gdmconfig
<pitti> I think that should be at least beta avail, it's in the default install
<pitti> ah, rickspencer3 changed it
<rickspencer3> sorry
<pitti> desktop-karmic-bluetooth-stack (good progress)
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> awe: ^
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, that was good :)
<rickspencer3> ?
<awe> question....
<awe> if a MIR has been filed...
<awe> can the task be marked DONE?
<pitti> no, it needs to be approved
<awe> OK
<rickspencer3> well ...
<pitti> there's often feedback for fixes that need to happen
<awe> second question...
<awe> how does a package get demoted to universe?
<pitti> awe: if that's blocking you for something FFish, please get it to me after the meeting
<awe> eg. bluez-gnome
<pitti> awe: demoted> officially: report a bug against it, and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<awe> ok
<rickspencer3> does bluez need to be demoted?
<pitti> awe: but in practice, you just get the new package into the seeds, and then it'll automatically fall out of main
<awe> bluez-gnome, not bluez
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, I think that's the underlying daemon which we keep
<awe> pitti, ah ok
<rickspencer3> k
<pitti> awe: so promoting it to main and getting it into the seeds is the only remaining thing for this spec?
<awe> pitti, it's been promoted to main, the mir bug hasn't been closed though...
<awe> i'll follow up and make sure to update the spec accordingly
<pitti> work items say that it's just MIR, documentatino, and testing what is left, so that looks good
<awe> yea
<pitti> awe: indeed, it's already the default in ubuntu-desktop
<pitti> awe: please set to beta avail then
<awe> ok
<pitti> and "implemented" once all the remaining work items are done
<pitti> desktop-karmic-browsers (good progress)
<awe> np
<pitti> says "good progress", but all work items are "TODO"
<pitti> but at least the ffox 3.5 migration is mostly done, AFAICS, so that might be stale
<rickspencer3> pitti: it's odd, as I think it overlaps with mozilla 3.5 spec
<rickspencer3> and chromium is outside scope of ff, I think
<rickspencer3> I suggest we follow up with asac when he gets back next week
<pitti> right, I think for FF this is good enough, and we'll ask asac to update the spec next week
<pitti> same for desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<pitti> 3.5 is the default, so for FF purposes this is beta avail
<rickspencer3> yes, I think it should be set to beta avail
<pitti> (changed)
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-gnome-speech-replacement (good progress)
<pitti> I guess TheMuso is tight asleep
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> hold on
<pitti> rickspencer3: could you perhaps handle that in the eastern edition?
<rickspencer3> go ahead, I'll check my notes
<pitti> I'm afraid I don't know about this one
<rickspencer3> yes, and we will cover tonight/tomrrow
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-social-from-the-start (good progress)
<pitti> kenvandine?
<kenvandine> gwibber feature work is done, being merged back into trunk then will branch for 2.0... shooting to upload a snapshot of 2.0 tomorrow
<kenvandine> i need to do the MIR for that (today)
<kenvandine> this one will be tight, but should make it
<pitti> is it bound to get on the CDs?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> afaik
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: pitti: I have to ask again
<pitti> so, another 2.5 MB to take from the -1 MB of free CD space
<pitti> (different topic, though)
<rickspencer3> why are we pushing gwibber into main now?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yeah... please find out asap
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, cause i was told it would be on the CD
<kenvandine> if not then no need for main
<rickspencer3> but that was for dx features that aren't going to be implemented
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i don' tthink that was the driver
<kenvandine> that came up after the social from the start stuff started
<kenvandine> it wasn't initially dx work
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: right, the idea being that all kinds of stuff would use the backend
<pitti> isn't empathy enough "social" :-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> pitti, true!
 * ccheney hopes gwibber is somewhat more stable than it was in June
<kenvandine> ccheney, should be
<rickspencer3> let's take as POR that we don't need Gwibber in main, and I'll follow up asap to make sure that there is buy in
<rickspencer3> if there is push back, we'll get an exception
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, thx!
<rickspencer3> 1. Gwibber 2 is coming in hot
<pitti> more seriously, seb128 had some real issues with the code quality and architecture
<rickspencer3> 2. We are desperate for room on the CD
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, agreed
<rickspencer3> pitti: right, that's kind of my #1
<pitti> but we traditionally have been moving stuff to main way past FF, as long as the package itself sticks to FF
<pitti> but it should happen before beta
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> and finally
<pitti>    desktop-karmic-input-methods (good progress)
<pitti> ArneGoetje?
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, if the rest is done, please set to "beta avail"
<pitti> kenvandine: (MIR can be "POSTPONED" then)
<ArneGoetje> ibus-anthy, -hangul and -chewing need to be synced from debian, then the seeds can be changed
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> will do
<ccheney> pitti: cases where that was caused by OOo shouldn't happen much anymore (if at all)
<pitti> ArneGoetje: I saw the bug, will sync as soon as they actually land in sid
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok
<pitti> ccheney: "that"?
<ccheney> pitti: er the pushing stuff into main from universe past FF
<pitti> ArneGoetje: so we're missing the small change to the xsession.d script to select the right method (scim vs. ibus), right?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, good to know
<ArneGoetje> pitti: then we need to figure out how much space on the cd the scim/ibus shuffle will buy/cost us
<ccheney> pitti: we used to put a new OOo in right around final freeze which would pull a lot of things in
<pitti> chrisccoulson: now eucalyptus has taken over the role of "need 60 new java libs" :)
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yes. that should be done in im-switch, I guess... however, it's not trivial.
<ccheney> pitti: for the past release cycle (and hopefully to continue) we will have the final version of OOo in around feature freeze
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do i need to do a full MIR for libgda4?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: after meeting, please
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no problem:)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (not really, but we generally object to library duplication)
<ArneGoetje> pitti: if anyone with a better background knowledge of update-alternatives could assist for doing that, I would highly appreciate it.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: update-alternatives?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yes, that's what selects which IM is going to be used.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: I thought that was an user setting
<pitti> ok, then u-a on a system level; in away that should make things easier
<ArneGoetje> pitti: if we want to have it automatically, u-a is the current way im-switch uses it
<ArneGoetje> pitti: only problem is, im-switch uses it based on the user's locale
<pitti> right, that's why I thought it was an user setting
<pitti> ok, let's discuss after meeting
<ArneGoetje> ok
<pitti> actually, that's the end of the list
<pitti> the rest is beta avail/implemented
 * pitti hands mike back to rickspencer3
<pitti> thanks everyone
 * rickspencer3 will have lots of summarizing to do
<rickspencer3> before we end, I'd like to touch on a couple of hot spots that may not be ff related per se
<rickspencer3> bryce: x? seems to be working well ... are we more or less running our final xstack now?
 * rickspencer3 asks loaded question
 * pitti is particularly interested in ATI/KMS, since that's FFish
<bryce> rickspencer3, pretty close
<bryce> rickspencer3, still need to get -ati updated, and there was a problem with last week's mesa upload I need to investigate
<bryce> rickspencer3, aside from that it's mostly bug fixing here on out
<rickspencer3> bryce: so the mesa 7.6 branch did not upload?
<bryce> rickspencer3, it uploaded but didn't build on the buildd's
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> ok
<bryce> (built fine in ppas, I think it's just a version discrepancy on libdrm)
<rickspencer3> so when you get that sorted out, we may see some regressions, but ati kms should work, right?
<bryce> once that's sorted, people will be able to test ati kms, but we'll still be running ums at that point
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks
<bryce> it'll take a kernel change to switch us to kms officially
<bryce> if the testing goes well
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so this is next weekish?
<bryce> yes, the mesa and -ati stuff should be this week by thursday, the kernel change can be whenever, it's minor
<bryce> (I think... need to doublecheck with andy)
<pitti> bryce: can you test it already with a kernel option in grub?
<bryce> pitti, not until the mesa/-ati stuff is sorted
<pitti> right, I meant kernel-wise
<bryce> pitti, oh I believe so, but that's what I need to doublecheck with andy
<rickspencer3> we should track this, as it will be new features after ff ...
<rickspencer3> but in general, sounds managable
<rickspencer3> bryce: thanks for your very systematic efforts moving x forward this release!
<rickspencer3> ccheney: thanks for getting us in good position wrt OOo despite being on your OEM rotation
<rickspencer3> finally ... looking at the burndown chart has been giving me some heartburn for the last couple of weeks
<Riddell> yay for KDE OOo integration getting in
<rickspencer3> though folks assure me that after feature freeze, there should be a dramatic reduction in open items
<rickspencer3> so I think we need to go on a postponing binge right after FF, probably monday
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, there are a bunch of extra work items on the u1 integration blueprint
<rickspencer3> it is better to postpone early
<kenvandine> stuff that ended up landing in other things...
<kenvandine> noise
 * rickspencer3 did not single out kenvandine ;)
<kenvandine> just saying that should drop it way down
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: ok, would be useful to just delete those lines and remove the noise
<kenvandine> like 12 or 15ish
<rickspencer3> great
<kenvandine> i want to run it by josh
 * kenvandine wants rickspencer3 to sleep at night
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> last thing ..
<rickspencer3> we have partners relying on us to help them achieve their goals ...
<rickspencer3> and I can see everyone working hard to help them
<rickspencer3> that's really great ... and when I look at the release as a whole, I see that we are on a great trajectory for both new features, and good stability
<rickspencer3> this includes Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and UNR
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<bratsche> pitti: btw.. I'm noticing that I'm still having this problem in Karmic that when I switch from Normal effects to None, it works fine.. but going back to Normal effects doesn't work.  Do you know why this may be?  (Intel X3100 video hardware, fwiw)
<rickspencer3> pitti: awesome job getting ff together, on your 2nd say back!!
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<pitti> bratsche: it's a bug in the capplet
<pitti> :)
<bratsche> Okay, cool.
<pitti> cheers to the team :)
<bryce> thanks
<pitti> thanks everyone
<pitti> bratsche: ah, actually no; AFAIR it quickly starts compiz, then fails, then starts metacity again, doesn't it? i. e. compiz bug
<chrisccoulson> pitti / bratsche - i'd be interested if its a capplet bug just in case it's anything i broke when i ported to gtkbuilder ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, that happened way before, I think
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> so, you free to talk about libgda now? ;)
<pitti> and it really doesn't look being related to gtkbuilder
<chrisccoulson> i cant test features like that in the capplet as i have no compositing on my setup at the moment ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: as I said, the main problem is not so much the MIR bureaucracy, as library duplication
<chrisccoulson> pitti - right. i think libgda3 can be demoted to universe though. i had a look at the rdepends, and it doesn't look like anything in main uses it anymore
<bratsche> pitti: Yeah it pops up a dialog that says "searching for drivers" or something.. then it seems to start compiz, then reverts to metacity.  But if I go into gconf-editor and switch it to compiz manually and then run compiz --replace everything is fine.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: checking
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, have you said anything about transmission qt? it looks i got disconnected from bnc and my backlog wasnt long enough.
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - no
<pitti> chrisccoulson:
<pitti> -- karmic/main build deps on libgda3-dev:
<pitti> planner
<pitti> that's the only thing
<pedro_> pitti, may you have a look to bug 403192 later? we're having ~83 dups
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403192 in gnome-disk-utility "update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_devices()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403192
<pitti> pedro_: I already had a quick look, but this needs some serious time
<chrisccoulson> pitti - doesn't that sound like a rogue dependency?
<pitti> pedro_: it's on my radar, but not important enough to be done before FF, I'm afraid
<chrisccoulson> (i didn't check libgda3-dev actually, i only looked at libgda3-3)
<pedro_> pitti, ok, thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I have no idea about planner, but apparently it uses some DB functionality?
<james_w> pedro_: didn't I provide some patch for that already?
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes
<chrisccoulson> putti - but it's only a suggests
<chrisccoulson> s/putti/pitti
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, it's a build dep and a binary dep of planner-dev
<james_w> yeah, I did, but it's rather a band-aid
<james_w> there's a race condition or something at login
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes, you're right. so it's probably possible to port this to libgda4
<pitti> right, and David said it "should not" fail
 * kenvandine runs out for lunch
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, if everyone are too busy to make an update to 1.74 before deadline there is always my merge of 1.73-5 in LP. As QT is the only new feature we can always merge 1.74 after FF.
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - can you do the merge and the update to 1.74 in one go? :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if the API isn't too different, perhaps it just works
<Amaranth> bratsche: try to make it switch to compiz then look in .xsession-errors
<kklimonda> the problem is I can't do it till this sunday as I'm on vacations (damn mobile phones and irc clients ;) )
<Amaranth> finally a developer with this problem I can prod at :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - possibly. i will take a look at that and see
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - that's ok. i'm sure someone will pick it up if they have the chance
<james_w> ha! https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/ubuntu/karmic/devicekit-disks/fix-403192/+merge/10675
<james_w> take that bug!
<bratsche> :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it looks like some work to port planner from libgda3 -> 4
<chrisccoulson> the api looks quite different
<ccheney> rickspencer3-afk: i don't recall if i mentioned this earlier but the final OOo 3.1.1 should be out on Thursday so after that goes in only bug fixes from updated using newer ooo-builds will be added
<ccheney> rickspencer3-afk: we're in the middle of a time crunch release for oem atm so pretty busy with it, but should be done in time to get OOo 3.1.1 in
<rickspencer3-afk> ccheney, great
<rickspencer3-afk> please let pitti know if you think there will be a ff related issue .. but I would think it would be fine to do after ff, since it's bug fixes for existing packages
<ccheney> so far i don't know of anything except the splash screen which i already emailed kwwii about again
<ccheney> but that is under uif instead
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, don't waste too much work on it
<ArneGoetje> pitti: discuss the Xsession.d/ stuff tomorrow?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ooh!
<pitti> ArneGoetje: as you wish, now or tomorrow
<ArneGoetje> pitti: well, it's 02:37 here
<pitti> james_w: good work! btw, davidz is in #udev, if you want to discuss that directly with him
<james_w> pitti: thanks. Post FF I think :-)
<mclasen> didrocks: hey, I wondered if I could convince you to turn one of your notebook flipping demos into a gtk-demo example ?
 * ArneGoetje needs to sleep
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ah, tomorrow then; sleep well!
 * kenvandine runs out for a bit, be back tonight!
<didrocks> mclasen: it would be cool :) but again, the code is quite a hack atm and if we really want to implement such things, we will have to rewrite some part of gtk-clutter at leat (atm, a GtkClutter can only be binded to a GTKContainer which can be parented to a GTK Container itself!) So, we've to fix that first
<didrocks> mclasen: also, there is some concerns about not having the tab rotating itself (which can be difficult to achieve with the current GTK Notebook component)
<mclasen> didrocks: ah, if this uses clutter, it is not really suitable as drop-in for gtk-demo anyway
<mclasen> I thought this was done manually, like alex' rotation example
<didrocks> mclasen: alex' rotation was using gtk-clutter too, no? (if you speak about this demo: http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2009/06/12/the-return-of-client-side-windows/)
<didrocks> "This is using the current client-side-windows branch of Gtk+, plus my own gtk-in-clutter code availible in the client-side-window branch of http://gitorious.org/clutter-gtk-copy."
<mclasen> didrocks: theres a testoffscreen in the gtk tree that does not use any clutter
<didrocks> mclasen: I'm using his modified gtk-clutter binding so, I guess it can uses offline screen too (I'm not really aware of that part)
<mclasen> well, nice demos, anyway...
<didrocks> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> (19:37:40) pitti: chrisccoulson: ooh!
<chrisccoulson> did you mean to say something else, or did i miss something?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that was actually meant to go to james_w, but you deserve a hug as well! :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks:)
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<didrocks> mclasen: sorry, I didn't understand what you was telling the first time. Yes, it's using Alex' work for GtkClutterEmbeded and so, can use offscreen rendering
<fta> who's maintaining liferea now?
<fta> with the darkroom theme, links are unreadable (light yellow on white)
<TheMuso> /c/c
<hggdh> jcastro, ping
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso - good morning
<robert_ancell> hey rickspencer3
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-26
<rickspencer3> hope you guys are having a nice let winter morning there
<rickspencer3> here's the notes from the team meeting this morning:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-08-25
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, there is no such thing as WInter in Sydney :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> the days aren't shorter?
<TheMuso> Although there is such ting as a windy winter on the mountains at least.
<TheMuso> Been blowing a gail since yesterday morning.
<rickspencer3> hiya TheMuso
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, how long does it take to drive to Sydney from where you live?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: About an hour or so, thats to the inner west of Sydney.
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so, you guys wanna do a quick Team Meeting, Easter edition?
<rickspencer3> Eastern Edition, even?
<TheMuso> Sure.
<rickspencer3> the heart of the meeting regard feature freeze
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-08-25
<TheMuso> Only thing I have to add re gnome-speech replacement is that the final MIR for that will be filed today, and once everything is main, I just have to switch a few things around in terms of package dependencies, to get orca using speech-dispatcher by default.
<rickspencer3> that's all I had to ask :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, do you see any risk there?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: No.
<rickspencer3> like, any chance the MIR team won't get to it in time for Feature Freeze?
<rickspencer3> sweet
<TheMuso> and afaik MIRs hav ebeen approved post feature freeze in the past, so I assumed that was the same thing here, but thing may have changed and I didn't know about it.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, you had gdm-config
<TheMuso> gah typing
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, no problems
<rickspencer3> I'm sure all if find
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, is there some paperwork I need to do for that?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, nope
<rickspencer3> it's all done
<rickspencer3> I set the blueprint to "Implemented" for you
<rickspencer3> pitti looks across the blueprints, and checks on the status
<robert_ancell> cool
<jcastro> hggdh: pong
<rickspencer3> the other agenda item as the burndown chart
<rickspencer3> next week I will be working with each team member to savagely postpone work items to get us below the trend line
<rickspencer3> I think asac and kenvandine will be mostly impacted by this, though seb128 and robert_ancell as well
<TheMuso> Right, I think I only ahve a couple left, one of which is post feature freeze safe.
<TheMuso> the other will be done by feature freeze, as its to do with MIRs.
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<robert_ancell> nope, just a stack of packages to work through :)
<rickspencer3> k ... I'll let you get to it
<rickspencer3> thank you gentlemen .. on to Feature Freeze!
<rickspencer3> :)
<TheMuso> Indeed.
<hggdh> jcastro, sorry, already found the Way -- I am setting up a "Triaging Sound Bugs" class, and wanted to know do to get the -classroom for it
 * jcastro nods
 * jcastro cheers!
<hggdh> jcastro, of course, I did the unthinkable: searched the wiki, and got the answer... thank you, anyway
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, any idea debsign can't find my secret key, consider I *just* created one?
<rickspencer3> could it have a pointer to the one that I deleted cached somewhere?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, does the email on the key match DEBEMAIL?
<rickspencer3> it matches MAIL in any case
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, not sure sorry
<rickspencer3> this worked before I deleted my old keys and created new ones
<Laney> you should set DEBEMAIL and DEBSIGN_KEYID
<james_w> cat ~/.devscripts
<james_w> if that gives an id then you need to change it
<rickspencer3> james_w, I have no .devscripts file
<james_w> otherwise see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperGuide/Uploading for how to work out how it is searching for the key based on the changelog
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> seems to be that I added a comment to the new key
<james_w> it's always the comments :-)
<rickspencer3> ug
<james_w> you can either add that comment to your changelog entries
<rickspencer3> well .. I want this to work with quickly ...
<james_w> or one of the other steps there
<rickspencer3> so I'll create a new key without comments
<james_w> add a uid to your existing key
<huats> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> huats, hey
<huats> please do the gcalctool update :)
<huats> I haven't found the time to do the 27.90
<huats> but go ahead for the .91
<huats> )
<robert_ancell> huats, Should be an easy one - it's just translations this time
<robert_ancell> huats, ok, will do ti
<robert_ancell> iot
<robert_ancell> it
<huats> and I hope you enjoyed your holidays
<robert_ancell> i can spell good
<huats> :)
<robert_ancell> huats, yeah it was a lot of fun (spent two days in Disneyland being a big kid)
<huats> hello rickspencer3 and james_w btw :)
<huats> hehe looks nice
<james_w> salut huats
<huats> comment ça va james_w ?
<huats> :)
<rickspencer3> hi hauts
<james_w> tres bien merçi, et toi?
<huats> tres bien aussi
<huats> rickspencer3:  you should learn to speak french
<huats> soon this channel will be in that language :)
<robert_ancell> we need a google translate bot
<huats> :)
<rickspencer3> hauts: I start French 101 on September 14th
<rickspencer3> I joined alliance France Seattle
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> so soon
<rickspencer3> F* it
<rickspencer3> I'm just starting over with a new key and no comment
 * rickspencer3 puts pulled hair in garbage can
<huats> great !
<fta> huats, got my account on ubuntufr, thanks!
<huats> do not hesitate to talk to us (I mean the french collony)
<huats> fta: good...
<huats> ;)
<huats> fta so now you can use it :)
<fta> i did
<huats> great !
<huats> so thanks to you fta !
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<rickspencer3> my first ppa upload ... for the least essential application ever!
<rickspencer3> yes!
<rickspencer3> quickly works!
<Amaranth> From now on when I hear about quickly I'm going to think "squick" :/
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: shall we have a call?
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, hmmm
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: for bug 412455, you mean that gnome-panel and nautilus already send the d-bus signals?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412455 in xsplash "shut down xsplash when session is ready" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412455
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, ok; that was a misunderstanding then
 * pitti updates bug
<pitti> OMG gnomescan
 * pitti posts feedback to blueprint whiteboard
<pitti> kenvandine: ^ this makes me weep :( how badly do you want this?
<didrocks> morning o/
<pitti> hey didrocks
<fredp> didrocks: hey!  in the rotate (left, bottom) (my favourites), what about decreasing tab opacity when flipping them, so it doesn't end up obscuring the widgets that would be around ?
<didrocks> fredp: great idea, and easy to do as well, I like it :) I have also to figure out how to bind it more properly and try to link the upper tab to the animation as mpt_ suggested (not so easy without changing notebook gdk behavior)
<fredp> anyway they are interesting experiments, I'll continue watching you :)
<didrocks> fredp: thanks :)
<mpt> mvo, I just replied to your questions about the Software Store spec
<huats> hello everyone
<mvo> mpt: thanks
<TheMuso> /c/c
<mpt> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hello mpt!
<mpt> glatzor, have you been following the SoftwareStore spec at all?
<glatzor> not closely.
<glatzor> mpt, I installed it yesterday and had a short look at it
<mpt> I was impressed at how smoothly it works already
<mpt> but I did notice that the PolicyKit dialog appeared *behind* the Software Store window
<mvo> that is most likely a bug of mine
<mvo> but I need to double check, it might not pass the xid of the parent
<mpt> mvo, ok. :-) I remember we had discussed that issue before
<mvo> mpt: I just looked at it and it seems to be a problem with compiz for policykit1 in general. its showing corectly in metacity
<mpt> mvo, ok, can you tell whoever is responsible for fixing it that sabdfl will be quite annoyed if it isn't? ;-)
<mvo> mpt: either me or robert
<mpt> mvo, Ancell?
<mvo> yes
<mpt> ok
<Riddell> mvo: how do I work around bug 419152 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419152 in software-store "application does not start "No section: 'Desktop Entry'"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419152
<mvo> Riddell: please try installing gnome-menus
<gnomefreak> is the system beep controled by gnome? or kernel?
<mvo> Riddell: I added the missing dependency now, thanks for the bug
<Riddell> mvo: something else missing, bug 419154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419154 in software-store "can not install software, NotAuthorized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419154
<james_w> is that the lack of a polkit1 qt frontend?
<Riddell> mm, could be
<james_w> do you have policykit-1-gnome installed?
<Riddell> yes
<james_w> should work then
<pitti> I'm not sure whether that's enough
<james_w> pkaction --action-id org.debian.apt.install-packages --verbose
<james_w> that might give a clue
<pitti> is /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop actually run under KDE?
 * pitti doesn't know whether OnlyShowIn=GNOME; is considered for autostart
<pitti> check pidof polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<james_w> it is I think
<james_w> that would do it
<james_w> I don't have that file, is it new?
<pitti> james_w: not particularly; it's been shipped in policykit-1-gnome since day one
<pitti> i. e. only as new as pk-1 itself (a month or two)
<james_w> 0.92-0ubuntu1 and I don't have it
<james_w> odd
<Riddell> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259771/
<james_w> and update-manager isn't popping up to remind me to update
<Riddell> /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop doesn't exist
<Riddell> hmm, policykit-1-gnome is out of date
<pitti> james_w: hm, maybe it was in /usr/share/autostart/ before or so
<james_w> that paste is ok, it should be prompting
<pitti> dpkg -L policykit-1-gnome | grep desktop
<james_w> so I suspect pitti is correct
<james_w> /usr/share/gnome/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<pitti> aah
<pitti> so it just moved to /etc recently, apparently
<james_w> but it's still gnome only
<james_w> perhaps we should remove that restriction if there isn't going to be a qt frontend
<Riddell> huh? http://paste.ubuntu.com/259772/
<james_w> (by release)
<james_w> a GNOME dialog is better than no dialog?
<pitti> it's from /usr/lib/libpolkit-gobject-1.so
<james_w> I would suspect version skew
<Riddell> we do hope to get polkit 1.0 for qt before release but would be sensible to remove that OnlyShowIn until that happens
<pitti> well, without a real Qt implementation we should perhaps rather launch the frontend through kdesudo
<pitti> that's what I did with jockey
<Riddell> I have no /usr/lib/libpolkit-gobject-1.so
<pitti> otherwise you'd pull gtk and friends into kubuntun
<pitti> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.17.7), libpolkit-agent-1-0, libpolkit-gobject-1-0, policykit-1
<pitti> weird
<pitti> it's shipped by libpolkit-gobject-1-0
<pitti> but it really ought to be a versioned dependency
<pitti> bad shlibs for the win
<Riddell> ok updated libpolkit-agent-1-0 policykit-1 libpolkit-gobject-1-0 and now polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 starts
<Riddell> hmm, no it doesn't
<pitti> Riddell: so if you actually prefer using the gnome PK frontend over running the app as root, should I change that in Jockey, too?
<Riddell> pitti: well jockey has a kde frontend so it's nice to keep it all KDE.  software-store doesn't so that's not an issue
<pitti> ah, ok
<Riddell> oh no polkitd has version issues now
<Riddell> ok I install libpolkit-backend-1-0 and now it all works
<Riddell> doesn't polkit to binary compatibility and versioned dependencies?  should it really be in main?
<Riddell> mvo: no feedback during the install except that after 30 seconds the install button changed to a "remove" button
<pitti> seems there are some depedency bugs; what did you try to install originally?
<Riddell> pitti: software-store
<pitti> Riddell: policykit-1 depends on libpolkit-backend-1-0
<pitti> right, it misses shlibs or symbols files; I'll add some symbols
<mvo> Riddell: no "pending " item on the left ?
<Riddell> mvo: nope
<Riddell> not that I noticed anyway
<kenvandine> pitti, i have very little invested in gnomescan... it wasn't really my idea
<kenvandine> i just hate xsane
<kenvandine> pitti, so i am fine keeping what we have :)
<TheMuso> Does anybody know if UNR are doing anything in particular in relation to gdm theming?
<kenvandine> TheMuso, i don't thinks so
<kenvandine> TheMuso, actually pretty darn sure they aren't
<pitti> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> pitti, want to just kill it?
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Right, so other than getting the default wallpaper that they use for the desktop, nothing else.
<TheMuso> Hrm. We in Studio have the interesting problem where we want the wallpaper for gdm to be different to what is on our desktop.
 * TheMuso will have to work something out...
<kenvandine> TheMuso, yeah, that won't be easy
<kenvandine> you will need to set the default wallpaper for the gdm user in gconf
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> pitti, can you sponsor xsplash 418974 ?
<TheMuso> kenvandine: This is what I have so far. Gdm sets a wallpaper filename/path in gconf on package install for the gdm user. THis filename is then changable via the alternatives system depending on what wallpaper you want.
<TheMuso> However, this doesn't solve the problem of changing the actual window theme.
<TheMuso> not changable, but directable to the file you want.
<TheMuso> Or, we have all theme packages for gdm change the gconf settings... hrm.
<pitti> kenvandine: looking
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<kenvandine> pitti, there is also one more FF related package needing sponsoring
<kenvandine> couchdb-glib 419160
<kenvandine> and evolution-couchdb will be coming in a bit... then it will be ready to go on the CD
<kenvandine> assuming we get an agreement on erlang
<pitti> it's obviously something we have to swallow, but it's really ugly
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> kenvandine: fixing Vcs-* again
<pitti> kenvandine: your postinst needs love
<kenvandine> oh?
<pitti> kenvandine: you can't rely on the gdm user being present, since you don't depend on gdm
<kenvandine> what is wrong with Vcs?
<pitti> kenvandine: Vcs-Bzr: needs to be a proper URL (https://code...)
<pitti> kenvandine: and there's no Vcs-*-Browser:, just Vcs-Browser:
<kenvandine> sigh... asac insists it shouldn't be
<pitti> since for web browsing you don't need to know which particular VCS you use
<kenvandine> true
<pitti> kenvandine: right, but then you need to create the gdm system user if it doesn't exist
<kenvandine> i was just following his example
<kenvandine> pitti, ok so for 0.6 i will add to postinst
<kenvandine> to create the user if it doesn't exist
<pitti> why does it need to be setuid gdm?
<pitti> doesn't gdm start it in the first place?
<pitti> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22368 2009-08-12 18:54 /usr/bin/xsplash
<pitti> ^ currently
<pitti> kenvandine: so with that, only root or gdm can run it, and it suids to gdm
<pitti> that looks like a complicated no-op to me?
<kenvandine> pitti, well gdm must start that stuff as root
<kenvandine> or before switching to user gdm
<pitti> xsplash?
<kenvandine> yes
<pitti> ugh, why does it need root privs?
<pitti> kenvandine: so you mean root:gdm 4751
<kenvandine> it doesn't
<kenvandine> we want it to not run as root
<kenvandine> it is configurable.. originally it ran as root
<kenvandine> but people complained :)
<pitti> I thought the greeter would run as gdm
<kenvandine> the greeter probably does
<kenvandine> but i think the mechanism that fires the Init stuff and PreSession stuff is still root
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, so you want to drop privileges
<kenvandine> yes
<pitti> kenvandine: then suid is not what you want
<pitti> the first thing in your program should be
<pitti> setuid(uid);
<pitti> where uid is from getpwnam("gdm")
<pitti> so if a normal user calls it, that will just fail
<pitti> and if root calls it, you'll drop all your privileges
<pitti> and avoid suid stuff and all the system user handling in postinst
<kenvandine> bratsche, ^^
<pitti> or, rather, "gdm" -> the value from your configure option
<pitti> it's a constant in config.h, I presume
<pitti> Riddell: added shlibs to pk-1, thanks for spotting
<kenvandine> morning tedg
<pitti> kenvandine: summary posted to sponsoring bug
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> kenvandine: couchdb-glib uploaded
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
 * kenvandine hopes evo couch comes soon
<tedg> kenvandine: Good morning!
<bigon> he, has some decision been made about upnp support in libnice and farsight2?
<kenvandine> pitti, what do you think about that?
<bigon> libupnp-igd is needed for that
<kenvandine> yeah... adding more stuff to the CD
<kenvandine> :)
<bigon> :p
<kenvandine> which makes pitti's head hurt
<Amaranth> CD is already -3MB or so :P
<Amaranth> Time to drop evolution?
 * Amaranth runs
<kenvandine> and we have more to go on it today :)
<kenvandine> Amaranth, bah humbug :)
<Laney> new f-spot will save some space
<kenvandine> new f-spot is already on it
<kenvandine> and we are over
<Laney> (apparently)
<Laney> never
<Laney> newer*
<Amaranth> yeah, f-spot saved 1MB or so
<Amaranth> But the CD was -1MB yesterday when someone wanted to add 3MB to it so...
<kenvandine> me :)
<bigon> 13.9 KiB on i386
<kenvandine> we are +3M now on the amd64
<kenvandine> and we need to add like 4M
<Laney> "#  reduce the both the package size and installed size by a few Megs "
<Laney> for 0.6.1.0
<kenvandine> is 0.6.1.0 out?
<Laney> yes
 * kenvandine will prepare that :)
<Laney> i already started
<kenvandine> cool!
<kenvandine> that will help!
<kenvandine> thanks Laney
<Amaranth> pitti will at least have a smaller heart attack
<Laney> well it remains to be seen what the actual benefit is
<Laney> probably have it tonight
<pitti> kenvandine: what is upnp, anyway?
<kenvandine> media stuff, universal plug-n-play i think
<Amaranth> it's everything
<pitti> I'm afraid I don't have an opinion on it, except if you tell me it'll need > 1 MB, then I do have an opinion :-P
 * kenvandine isn't into upnp
<kenvandine> :)
<Nafallo> pitti: Universal Plug'n'Pray :-)
<Laney> punching holes in routers is all I know about it
<pitti> I know the expansion of the acronym
<bigon> pitti: standardized (aka MS) way for mapping ports (nat) on great public routers
<Nafallo> pitti: it's like dynamic port forwarding AFAIK
<Amaranth> UPnP is what a program can use to open a port in your router and what the xbox 360 and ps3 use to talk to PCs
<Amaranth> so it's basically everything
<pitti> but it doesn't tell me anything else than "quantum slip stream phase realignment"
<pmatulis> why does 'apt-get purge' remove more packages than 'apt-get remove'?  man page states the difference is that 'purge' also removes configuration files
<Laney> it does file serving too somehow I think
<Nafallo> pitti: no no. the quantum stuff have to do with beers I'm pretty sure. we're talking about software now :-)
<bigon> with the telepathy stack it should permit the user to forget the nat config to make voip calls
<alex-weej> pmatulis: because you "removed" stuff before that left configuration files.
<pitti> IPv6!!! (*cough*)
<kenvandine> bigon, that is interesting then
<Nafallo> apt-get remove --purge actually :-)
<Nafallo> pitti: *grin* nice troll! ;-)
 * pitti just wishes people woudl stop inventing the 10.000st workaround of NAT
<Amaranth> pitti: and I want a pony :)
<pitti> Nafallo: I'm actually pretty serious
<Amaranth> UPnP is actually the standard way invented so everyone would stop using those other ways
<Nafallo> pitti: yeah. my troll comment was pretty much a troll :-)
<alex-weej> upnp isn't just about nat :P
<pitti> kenvandine: so if you think it's sane, and it doesn't need much space, sure
<Amaranth> But it kind of morphed into other things as well so UPnP is a lot of things
 * pitti hugs Nafallo
<alex-weej> it's about controlling lights!
<pmatulis> alex-weej: sorry but that doesn't make sense to me
<Nafallo> Amaranth: I have a pony. at some point I should add IPv6 to it ;-)
<bigon> pitti: +1 for ipv6 (btw all the tp stack should be ipv6 aware)
<Nafallo> Amaranth: (pony.magicalforest.net fwiw)
<alex-weej> pmatulis: look in synaptic at the "residual configuration" filter, and you will see a lot of packages that you thought you had removed
<Nafallo> or even better... http://www.magicalforest.se/pony.xhtml
<kenvandine> pitti, ok i will prepare an MIR
<pmatulis> alex-weej: even if that's true (cannot yet find such a filter), why would removing one particular package remove these other packages?  the purge should be applied to just that package
<kenvandine> pitti, looks like it will add about 95k
<alex-weej> pmatulis: that's just the logic of apt-get. try another package manager if you dislike that logic
<alex-weej> pmatulis: aptitude may work differently
<pitti> kenvandine: *phew* :)
<kenvandine> looks like two MIRs though
<pmatulis> alex-weej: apt-get and aptitude give same results
<pmatulis> alex-weej: i'm just following the man pages
<kenvandine> gssdp and gupnp
<pitti> kenvandine: couchdb-glib FTBFSed; meh, I should have test-built it before..
<pmatulis> alex-weej: and what you're saying contradicts them.  thanks anyways
<kenvandine> pitti, what?
<kenvandine> failed to build?
<kenvandine> built for me last night
<kenvandine> well not with his debdiff...
<pitti> kenvandine: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30853330/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.couchdb-glib_0.4.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<alex-weej> pmatulis: ?
<pitti> kenvandine: the debdiff was just debian/changelog; some autotools goo
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i know
<kenvandine> it built in my ppa last night
<pitti> it shouldn't regenerate the autotools files
<pitti> probably fs specific timestamp issue again
<pitti> kenvandine: I'll retry the build, let's see
<kenvandine> yeah builds fine locally here
<kenvandine> pitti, i have a bunch of daily builds setup in my daily ppa now
<kenvandine> morning rickspencer3
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi guys'
 * rickspencer3 wipes sleep from eye
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> kenvandine: nope, failed again
<kenvandine> humm
<rickspencer31> pitti: kenvandine: sorry, my computer froze twice this morning
<kenvandine> np
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you figured out the couchdb-glib build failure yet?
<rickspencer31> I hope it doesn't  get worse before it gets better ;)
<kenvandine> pitti, couchdb-glib 0.4.5 just built in my ppa... and it builds locally
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that the uploaded diff.gz reverts 0.4.5 back to 0.4.4, touching configure.ac, which triggers an aclocal update. I think that happened because the debdiff on the bug report is wrong (it is literally just the diff between the debian/ folders)
<pitti> for me, too; maybe the official buildds use some file system which supports microsecond file timestamps or so
<chrisccoulson> pitti ^^
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oops
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<pitti> sorry *blush*
 * pitti fixes
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> unf**ed
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> pitti, can you also upload evolution-couchdb, bug 419183 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419183 in evolution-couchdb "Upgrade to 0.2.1 upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419183
<kenvandine> pitti, ok... xsplash 0.6 should be up in a couple hours :)
<pitti> kenvandine: uploaded
<kenvandine> pitti, awesome... thx
<chrisccoulson> hey bryce - i'm still looking at thie gnome-settings-daemon crash being triggered by unhandled XError's, and I think I understand what is going on on the Xorg side now
<mpt> james_w, do we need to make a special request somewhere to get a branch to appear at <https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store>?
<chrisccoulson> (and there's either a bug in Xorg, or a bug in the xlib documentation)
<james_w> mpt: not a special request
<james_w> it would have happened already, but the scripts fell over at the weekend and I haven't had time to kick them off again yet
<james_w> it will be there tomorrow
<james_w> oh, you probably want Michael's branch there
<james_w> that's another case of "LP should handle a distribution being its own upstream for some packages" I'm afraid
<mpt> james_w, I'm not fussed which one appears there, though mvo might have different ideas :-)
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> well, *a* branch will appear there tomorrow
<mvo> glatzor: could you please review/merge lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/add-repo (if you like it :) ?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: are karmic langpacks created and uploaded by cron nowadays?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: (I soon need to extend langpack-o-matic to include gnome help translations)
<ArneGoetje> pitti: currently not, because today will be a new full export
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ah, but in general?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: in general yes
<pitti> nice
<pitti> ArneGoetje: we normally push deltas, and you manually remove them and do full exports/uploads?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: today's full export should hopefully contain all the firefox-3.5 translations
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yep
<ArneGoetje> pitti: every couple of weeks that is.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: do you actually have the export, or is it running ATM?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: will start running at 22:00 UTC today
<pitti> ah, then I might just make it
<pitti> if I get the changes in in time, then the next full export could have the gnome help files
<ArneGoetje> pitti: cool
<pitti> hm, except, arrgh
<pitti> the packages would conflict on upgrade
<pitti> I think I need to discuss that with Seb
<pitti> we probably need an alternate /usr/share/gnome/help-langpacks/
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ok, nevermind for now
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok
<glatzor> mvo, sure
<mvo> glatzor: right now its pretty simple, do you think we should extend it to specify a "channelname" so that the stuff is added to sources.list.d ?
<glatzor> mvo, I am not sure if we should allow to specify a whole line
<mvo> glatzor: interessting, would you prefer  something like (type, uri, dist, comps, comment, channelfile) instead ?
<glatzor> right
<mvo> glatzor: sure, if you prefer that, I'm fine adding it
<glatzor> mvo, the policykit functions already return a deferred. you don't need to add a callback
<glatzor> mvo, furthermore I would prefer to raise an exception instead of returning false/true
<mvo> glatzor: thanks, fixing that now
<glatzor> mvo, I am a tough maintainer :)
<mvo> glatzor: righfully so!
<mvo> glatzor: RepositoryDuplicatedError ? or RepositoryAlreadyExistsError?
<mvo> and RepositoryInvalid
<glatzor> mvo, ok. I would prefer already exists
<mvo> glatzor: pushed, I do the  (type, uri, dist, comps, comment, channelfile) next - are you fine with the arguments?
<mvo> (the function signature I mean)
<glatzor> mvo, the meaning of a channel has always been a mystery. So I would vote for sourcesfile
<mvo> glatzor: great, thanks
<mvo> glatzor: thats fine iwth me, channel was never a good name
<mpt> rickspencer31, did you see <http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9dmpx/railslike_quickly_tools_brings_rapid_development/c0cd3jo>?
<rickspencer31> mpt: yes
<rickspencer31> you may notice I have commented on it
<rickspencer31> :)
<rickspencer31> pretty, neat
<rickspencer31> nice that someone is writing something accurate and nice about me for a change
<mpt> ah, I see
<bratsche> pitti: Do you have time to quickly review a branch?
<bratsche> If you do, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~bratsche/xsplash/setuid/+merge/10748
<rickspencer31> mpt: "quickly" is not too google friendly, to be sure
<pitti> bratsche: (struct passwd*)0 -> NULL would have been enough :)
<pitti> bratsche: but in general, looks good
<pitti> bratsche: it's ok to not check for setuid() failure; if you run it as normal user, it should still work
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please merge into the ubuntu branch, drop the postinst, etc.?
<kenvandine> pitti, i can
 * pitti goes back to MIRs then, thanks
<kenvandine> can you approve the merge request?
<kenvandine> and i will merge it and roll a release?
<pitti> kenvandine: just merge and push
<pitti> kenvandine: merge requests get closed automatically
<kenvandine> yeah... but we need an approval :)
<pitti> oh?
<kenvandine> for code review
<kenvandine> dx team work flow :)
<pitti> ah
 * kenvandine looks forward to the day package sponsorship works the same way :)
<awe> kenvandine, got a sec for an ubuntuone question?
<kenvandine> sure
<pitti> done
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<kenvandine> i will get it merged and released
<awe> i have ubuntuone installed from the beta ppa, and with the recent applet changes, i'm not sure if it's running anymore.  ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> so is the applet not there?
<awe> also, it appears the karmic PPA version of ubuntuone-client is newer than the version in karmic?
<Riddell> pitti: that should be my last MIR filed before FF now :)
<awe> kenvandine, no applet
<kenvandine> awe, yeah... new version landing in karmic later today or in the morning
<pitti> Riddell: okay :) will review the list of unassigned ones again
<kenvandine> look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs
<awe> I just removed the PPA sources.list this morning, so I guess I should just wait for the update?
<Riddell> pitti: is anything likely to happen with asac assigned MIRs before FF?  e.g.  bug 409796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409796 in gpsd "main inclusion report gpsd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409796
<dobey> awe: the PPA version will always be newer
<bratsche> Thanks pitti!
<awe> looks like none of the logs have been touched for awhile now... ( ie. since July. ).  ;(
<dobey> especially in the nightlies ppa
<awe> dobey, ok, thanks.  I removed the PPA because I want to be testing what's in karmic
<pitti> Riddell: not from asac's side anyway
<pitti> but we traditiionally promoted stuff after FF
<pitti> universe packages are affected by FF as well, after all
<dobey> awe: but yes, the applet is invisible when not busy by defualt now
<dobey> awe: though in trunk the applet visibility is also configurable
<awe> dobey, ok.  since it's invisible, how do i know it's active at all?  i copied a file yesterday to MyFiles, and it's not showing up via the web client
<pitti> Riddell: FYI, uploading pk-1-gnome with symbols file now, and a rebuild against shlibs-ified pk; dependendies should be good now
<dobey> awe: i don't know what version you're using or anything
<awe> i'm running karmic, with the latest versions from the PPA.
<dobey> awe: which PPA? we have beta and nightlies PPAs...
<awe> beta
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you happen to know whether some library abstracts the knowledge of the /usr/share/gnome/help path?
<dobey> awe: there have been significant UI improvements in the last few days, which haven't made it to the beta PPA yet
<dobey> and other bug fixes
<dobey> as we had a sprint last week
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if we want to move gnome help translations to langpacks, they'd need to be in a different path, otherwise we'll get package conflicts
<awe> OK, as I mentioned to kenvandine, I removed the PPA sources.list, and will wait for the new updates to land in Karmic
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not too sure about that
<awe> I guess I'm ok for now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it must be abstracted somewhere, as you can pass ghelp: URI's around at the moment, and they magically find the correct documentation
<debfx> is anyone interested in sponsoring pidgin 2.6.1?
<chrisccoulson> eg "yelp ghelp:eog" will bring up the help for eog
<kenvandine> pitti, packaging branch pushed for xsplash 0.6
<pitti> debfx: just subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to the bug, please
<pitti> kenvandine: please merge the changelogs, 0.5 was never uploaded
<pitti> kenvandine: (I could do it myself, but I'd rather teach you to get your motu credentials sooner :) )
<kenvandine> oh... so skip 0.5 in the changelog?
<pitti> kenvandine: keep the changelog entries, but merge them into the 0.6 block
<pitti> kenvandine: debian/postinst can disappear from the changelog
<kenvandine> done
<pitti> bah, why can't I type xsplash? I keep typing xplash
<pitti> lool: given your huge MIR backlog, I'll grab the new 5 MIRs
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... i keep tying xplash too
<lool> pitti: Huge?  you assigned 3 to me yesterday and 3 NM ones remain; am my forgetting any (not talking of euca obviously)
<lool> Just making sure I dont forget about some MIRs
<pitti> lool: well, I killed my queue yesterday; so perhaps s/huge/large/, in these FF times :)
<pitti> bratsche, kenvandine: hm, how is the xsplash throbber supposed to look like?
<pitti> I have a beam which jumps up and down and looks very weird
<kenvandine> yeah... i don' t like it
<lool> Ok, FYI modemmanager/obexd/gnome-bluetooth are already in main and are in the post FF list
<pitti> and it still quits far too early, even with a hot cache
<lool> pitti: Concerning xsplash, I'd rather not MIR it as I did the initial upload/review
<kenvandine> pitti, bratsche said it is doing what mt requested...
<lool> Based on seb128's work IIRC
<pitti> kenvandine: right, but this looks more like a bug
<pitti> lool: ok, please reassing to me then
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... but not a feature missing :)
<pitti> lool: can I give you a plasmoid in return?
<pitti> kenvandine: no :)
<pitti> kenvandine: how does it look for you?
<kenvandine> terrible :)
<kenvandine> moves up and down
<kenvandine> i think it should be horizontal
<pitti> ok, so it's not just my hw
<kenvandine> but it is using what mt sent
<kenvandine> we need him to review it
 * pitti uploads for now
<kenvandine> mat_t, have you looked at the throbber?
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<lool> pitti: Ok please do
<pitti> lool: I tossed a plasmoid to you, they should be easy to review
<lool> k thanks
<mvo> glatzor: new version with your requested changes pushed (sorry that it took a bit longer I was in a meeting)
<mat_t> kenvandine: I can work on that tomorrow, been busy with other stuff
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> just test it on karmic
<kenvandine> it is being uploaded now
<mat_t> cool
<kenvandine> the throbber doesn't look right
<kenvandine> but it is there :)
<mat_t> :)
<pitti> I'm pretty sure it's not intended to be like that :)
<kenvandine> pitti, oh i hope so :)
<pitti> dinner, bbl
<kenvandine> mat_t, it jumps up and down instead of throbbing left to right
<mat_t> heh
<mat_t> then no, that's not what we intended ;)
<kenvandine> bug... not a missing feature though :)
<kenvandine> mat_t, i am sure
<pitti> bratsche: Y is _vertical_ :)
 * pitti hugs bratsche
<mat_t> pitti: hey
<kenvandine> bratsche, rocks!
<mat_t> pitti: good to have you back ;)
<kenvandine> pitti, have a good dinner...
<mat_t> pitti: we have to look at usplash, too, but now just enjoy your dinner :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - about your question earlier - rarian has something to do with this abstraction
<chrisccoulson> it seems to provide a mechanism for discovering file:/// URI's from ghelp:
<mvo> mpt: one more question about the searching - now that we do partial matching it seems like its not a good idea to start searching on the first char that is entered. should we have a minimal word length of ~3 chars?
<mpt> mvo, I think it would feel weird if the search was mostly-but-not-quite-completely live
<mpt> mvo, as long as doing the search doesn't slow down your typing, searching from the first character is fine I think
<mpt> Google shows results starting from the first character :-)
<mvo> ok
<mpt> mvo, I've scanned mockups of the Installed Software section, I'll upload them shortly
<mvo> ok
<tgpraveen1> Ampelbein: ping
<tgpraveen1> could you tell me the reaason why the daily ppa for empathy is updated for the last 2 days?
<pitti> mat_t: hey, too! :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, thanks! didn't want to steal your time, though, just wondered whether you happened to know
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for the investigations
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you're welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> it's nice to take a break from gnome-settings-daemon for a change;)
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#%E2%80%9CInstalled%20Software%E2%80%9D%20section
<kenvandine> pitti, when you are ready for more sponsoring... u1 client stuff is ready for upload
<kenvandine> bug 419326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419326 in ubuntuone-client "Upgrade to 0.93.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419326
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> bug 419324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419324 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Update to 0.93.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419324
<pitti> kenvandine: btw, when will the panel icon be dropped? I thought it was destined to go away?
<kenvandine> karmic +1
<pitti> oh
<kenvandine> it is half way dropped now
<pitti> ok
<kenvandine> it only appears now when it is busy
<pitti> speaking about that, it still spins all the time
<kenvandine> i think :)
<pitti> never stops
 * mpt wonders if the .deb format should have a Recommends-Replacing: field to complement its Replaces: field
<kenvandine> it shouldn't sping anymore
<kenvandine> spin
<kenvandine> pitti, spinning is gone in 0.93.0
<pitti> +N  tests/*
<pitti> mmmmm
<bratsche> pitti, kenvandine: Hmm?  Did I do something wrong?
<kenvandine> bratsche, no... just complaining about the throbber
<pitti> bratsche: I suppose the throbber is meant to throb horizontally
<pitti> bratsche: so I was just joking that you swapped X and Y :)
<kenvandine> bratsche, you know we love you man!
<bratsche> No I didn't, I just pull the frames out of the file and display them! :)
<dobey> pitti: danke!
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ok, all seed changes done
<pitti> ArneGoetje: let's see how tomorrow's CDs will look like
<ArneGoetje> pitti: great
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ibus-m17n is in the seeds now?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: yes
<pitti> if the total size is about the same as the scim packages, we can fit it
<ArneGoetje> pitti: good... then I don't need to put it into the language-selector-input dependencies
<pitti> ArneGoetje: can you please have a quick look at all the language-* stuff on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt (in source/binary demotions)
 * ArneGoetje is looking
<pitti> ArneGoetje: should they all be removed from teh archive? i. e. language-support-{input,translations} is truly obsolete now?
<kenvandine> pitti, how long are you going to be around?
<pitti> kenvandine: I skipped Taekwondo (ETOOMUCHTODO), so another two hours I think
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> desktopcouch is coming... soon i hope
<kenvandine> i would like to get that uploaded and evo-couch added to the seed so we can see how bad the CD is tomorrow :)
<pitti> kenvandine, tedg: btw, shouldn't indicator-applet-session replaces/conflicts fast-user-switch-applet, to clean up on upgrades?
<tedg> pitti: Uhm, yeah.  I guess.  gdm conflicts/replaces with it now.
<james_w> kenvandine: what's the branch you feed the u1 packages from?
<kenvandine> humm... yeah upgrades from jaunty i guess
<pitti> tedg: ah, good enough
<james_w> ~ubuntuone-control-center?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: language-support-translations will be obsolete with the upcoming language-selector upload.
<kenvandine> james_w, ~ubuntuone-control-tower
<kenvandine> i think
<james_w> I have a change I would like to propose for your next upload
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ah, and -zh-hans/-zh-hant is the split? I wonder why it isn't seeded, I thought there was a glob for it
<ArneGoetje> pitti: the zh packages should net be demoted... need to upload the transition package again... it got overwritten with a newer version
<pitti> but I suppose these should stay
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yes, zh-hans/hant is the split
<james_w> kenvandine: lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/karmic ?
<kenvandine> james_w, yeah... i think so... i don't actually push there, i think pqm does
<kenvandine> dobey is doing the packaging for that stuff
<dobey> huh?
<kenvandine> the packaging branch
<kenvandine> you don't push right to ~ubuntuone-control-tower
<dobey> yeah we have source package branches under ~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic for ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-client
<kenvandine> james_w, what's your request?
<dobey> i do
<kenvandine> dobey, oh, ok
<james_w> I want to propose a change for the packaging to use python-oauth
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> we need to get that MIR approved :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: didn't find gnome/help in rarian, but in yelp (src/yelp-utils.c, resolve_process_ghelp(), FYI)
<pitti> but it's still nasty, apparently there are hardcoded file URLs around
<pitti> ./data/beanstalk.document:DocPath[de]=/usr/share/gnome/help/beanstalk/de/beanstalk.xml
<dobey> james_w: it's not as simple as just making the change in the client, unfortunately
<james_w> why's that?
<dobey> james_w: because the server uses it also
<dobey> so it has to be a somewhat coordinated effort
<james_w> which is why I am proposing to change the packaging
<james_w> you said you were working towards dropping it
<dobey> yes, working towards. but not there yet
<dobey> and at this point, i think forking python-oauth is the better option :-/
<dobey> what all do we need to get that done?
<james_w> why do you need to fork it to use the system one?
<james_w> you're using the exact same code, just from a different file aren't you?
<dobey> don't /need/ to fork it to use the system one. but the system one is broken. upstream is really slow at replying to anything. etc...
<james_w> I'm willing to help make it happen, I just don't know how you manage dependencies and things
<james_w> but you are using the same code?
<james_w> I know the code isn't brilliant, and changes are hard to make
<kenvandine> there is a 2 line change
<james_w> you are worried about using the system one and so having less opportunity to make changes?
<dobey> we use the OAuthServer/OAuthDataStore API on the server, which is where the API really changed
<dobey> kenvandine: you are confused :)
<kenvandine> -            if auth_header.index('OAuth') > -1:
<kenvandine> -                auth_header = auth_header.lstrip('OAuth ')
<kenvandine> +            if auth_header[:6] == 'OAuth ':
<kenvandine> +                auth_header = auth_header[6:]
<dobey> kenvandine: the current system package doesn't have the 1.0a code
<kenvandine> diff -Naur /usr/share/pyshared/oauth/oauth.py /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/oauth.py
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, the ubuntuone version is currently like 1 revision newer than what's in the system package. but that's irrelevant :)
<james_w> kenvandine: good catch
<james_w> dobey: not any longer
<james_w> I just uploaded the latest code from SVN
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> good
<james_w> so I would propose http://paste.ubuntu.com/259999/ for the packages
<james_w> it just stops it from installing oauth.py and uses the system one
<dobey> if the problem were just that the code was ugly... i wouldn't be arguing about it :)
<james_w> ok, and what other problems are there?
<dobey> upstream is still broken and doesn't even correctly support 1.0a. removing it from ubuntuon-storage-protocol also requires updating the client and server code. and i need to look into the code a bit more, but i think i just found another nasty issue in it
<james_w> have you asked for commit rights to the google code SVN?
<dobey> no. and none of my code has actually been committed yet
<james_w> I think you should
<dobey> i can. and when she replies next month to tell me i don't have enough major contribution to warrant it... karmic will already be released
<james_w> I feel like we are going around in circles
<dobey> that's where i've been going for the past 1.5 months trying to get 1.0a fixed properly in upstream
<dobey> because i really didn't want to fork it
<james_w> we are not going to release karmic with two identical copies of security sensitive, previously problematic, and apparently known broken code
<james_w> I'll fix that in the packages if that looks like it will be the case at beta
<james_w> I'd like to work with you to make it happen in the way that you would like
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> dobey, what is the issue with using system oauth.py for the client?
<james_w> would you start by sending me the patches you have sent upstream?
<dobey> http://oauth.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=1911769618243518330&name=python-oauth-1.0a.patch
<dobey> which has conflicts with current trunk
<rugby471> guys, anyone I can talk to about f-spot
<dobey> http://groups.google.com/group/oauth/attach/f104172f97de9a94/oauth-verifier-fix.patch?part=2 <- this i sent to make what was committed at least be less broken
<rugby471> current version in karmic is 0.6
<rugby471> 0.6.1 comes with bug fixes and is being released in around 2 days
<kenvandine> rugby471, yeah? Laney is working on that
<kenvandine> 0.6.0.1
<Laney> 0.6.1.1
<rugby471> kl
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> ah
<Laney> rugby471: We usually keep watch for these things
<rugby471> kl
<james_w> ok, that second one is clearly needed
<rugby471> did the guy upstream email you?
<Laney> no
<rugby471> oh well I told him to :-)
<rugby471> anyway
<Laney> why?
<dobey> james_w: not according to leah, but she hasn't replied to my last mail... http://groups.google.com/group/oauth/browse_thread/thread/8f54d2779e71db13
<rugby471> will f-spot 0.6.1.1 be in karmic?
<Laney> yes
<rugby471> kl
<kklimonda> every f-spot release is mentioned on planets so often that it's hard to miss ;)
<rugby471> pheww
<rugby471> that is two bugs fixed then :-)
<Laney> LP bugs?
<Laney> let me know which...
<rugby471> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387656 in hundredpapercuts "F-Spot screensaver too fast" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rugby471> and
<dobey> james_w: what will it take to get a new package in that's a fork/rewrite of oauth.py for karmic?
<Laney> argh my degree certificate has slipped down
<rugby471> oops
<rugby471> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/127315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 127315 in hundredpapercuts "F-Spot puts photos in Photos folder not Pictures folder" [High,In progress]
<rugby471> Laney: with regards to the second one, will you be able to put in the debdiff if you are updating the package
<rugby471> ?
<Laney> hmm?
<rugby471> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30497857/f-spot_0.6.0.0-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<james_w> dobey: a freeze exception
<rugby471> it is a fix that set's f-spot's default directory to ~/Pictures/Photos
<james_w> dobey: and such a package to put in :-)
<rugby471> (it all gets localized as well)
<rugby471> it has been sitting there a while
<Laney> rugby471: Do we want to do this?
<rugby471> yes
<dobey> james_w: then let's have this talk again this time tomorrow :)
<Laney> or to put it another way, why do we want to deviate from upstream?
<james_w> dobey: your other changes make sense to me
<rugby471> upstream definitely wants to put it there
<james_w> dobey: please name the module something other than oauth.py
<Laney> but they haven't done it
<rugby471> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=459338
<rugby471> yes
<ubottu> Gnome bug 459338 in General "XDG Base Directory Specification and xdg-user-dirs support" [Enhancement,New]
<dobey> james_w: oh. i am
<rugby471> they decided to wait until next release
<Laney> so I'm inclined to say we should do the same
<james_w> dobey: also, not gratuitously changing the API would be great, it would make it easier to consolidate later
<james_w> dobey: plus, we need the launchpad people on board
<rugby471> however the current status in karmic is that becuase there is no Photos directory created, F-spot uses the home dorectory
<rugby471> and messes it all up
<rugby471> ie. loads of directories in home like
<Laney> no
<Laney> that is fixed
<rugby471> 2009, etc.
<rugby471> really?
<Laney> yes
<rugby471> what does it do now?
<Laney> i uploaded that patch some time ago
<rugby471> package version?
<rugby471> if you can remeber
<Laney> ++                        if (Directory.Exists(FSpot.Global.PhotoDirectory))
<Laney>  +     dest_dir_chooser.SetCurrentFolder(FSpot.Global.PhotoDirectory);
<rugby471> well current karmic doesn't behave like that
<dobey> james_w: well, the current api is rather nasty, undocumented, and not well tested. so there will undoubtedly be changes :-/
<james_w> dobey: oh, I agree
<dobey> james_w: but i'll poke #launchpad-dev about their thoughts
<james_w> dobey: but avoiding gratuitous changes would be appreciated
<dobey> define gratuitous in this case :)
<rugby471> Laney: just tested it now on karmic in Virtualbox
<rugby471> it litters the home directory with 2009...2008 etc.
<rugby471> this patch simply sets the default directory to Pictures/Photos
<rugby471> eliminating ~/Photos
<rugby471> as a redundant directory
<djsiegel___> rugby471: can you believe upstream's all-or-nothing approach to the XDG spec?
<rugby471> hehe
<djsiegel___> not wanting to rename the default folder until they support on-the-fly XDG folder renaming
<rugby471> not really but there we go :-)
<djsiegel___> geez
<djsiegel___> who even does that?
<djsiegel___> haha
<rugby471> that's why we patching systems :-)
<rugby471> anyway have you seen the conversation so far (between me and Laney)
<rugby471> basically f-spot 0.6.1 willl be in karmic
<rugby471> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387656 - check
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387656 in hundredpapercuts "F-Spot screensaver too fast" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rugby471> but obviously Laney says (I agree) that we don't want to deviate from upstream to much
<rugby471> however i think that this patch is not too much as in f-spot 0.6+1
<Laney> I want to check why this patch doesn't work
<rugby471> they will have a similiar patch
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> sorry
<rugby471> (BTW I checked the debdiff I made on a new karmic environment and it all worked)
<Laney> I don't care for Pictures/Photo
<Laney> s
<Laney> but if it's still putting stuff in ~ then that's worrying
<rugby471> yeah
<rugby471> it looks really unprofessional to a new user
<rugby471> partly why I am following the bug
<rugby471> I think the problem is that there is no Photos directory and so it just goes aa directory up
<rugby471> not such a bad idea
<rugby471> however when the directory is only one level above the home...
<rugby471> it turns into an annoyance
<Laney> no
<Laney> there was just a bug in our targetdir-selector patch
<rugby471> oh?
<rugby471> what was it?
<pitti> kenvandine: what are the top-level packages which we'd want to seed for all the couchdb stuff? (most of it will be pulled in as a dependency I guess, such as python-couchdb)
<kenvandine> evolution-couchdb
<dobey> james_w: i was planning on splitting the server/client pieces to separate modules, and having a compat module that includes both, and make some api changes
<kenvandine> it will pull the rest in
<james_w> dobey: that sounds sensible
<james_w> dobey: I hope the first thing you kill is bare try/excepts :-)
<pitti> kenvandine: ugh, 5.8 MB
<dobey> james_w: well, the first thing i'll do is get the basic class structure set up, then i'll add unit tests, and then i'll add the functionality
<kenvandine> pitti, yup... time to axe gimp :-p
<rugby471> Laney: any progress on the bug? [sorry if you are busy]
<Laney> yeah I'm trying to cook
<rugby471> ah sorry
<Laney> I am inclined to push a patch to use the XDG dir
<rugby471> just baked a cake myself...
<rugby471> k
<Laney> but I don't like the subdir thing
<Laney> sorry
<rugby471> why is that?
<rugby471> maybe I can help to sway you :-)
<kklimonda> Laney, so now we have Pictures/2009, Pictures/2008?
<rugby471> that is the issue
<rugby471> if we just use the pictures directory then we have Pictures/2009
<rugby471> etc.
<rugby471> this makes images that the user doesn't want to use f-spot
<rugby471> for exmaple desktop wallpaper
<rugby471> s
<rugby471> hard to look for
<rugby471> also upstream is going to move towards Pictures/Photos rather thanks Pictures
<rugby471> final reason
<rugby471> if user imports photos into f-spot
<rugby471> they are probably only going to use f-spot to view them
<pitti> kenvandine: is bug 388896 still an issue? butterfly is in universe again
<djsiegel___> rickspencer3-afk: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219385 I would like to escalate this with your team if possible.
<rugby471> (ie. they are not going to go browsing for them)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388896 in telepathy-butterfly "[MIR] telepathy-butterfly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219385 in hundredpapercuts "File filters can make file selection dialog too wide for screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> kenvandine: and it seems not to be required
<rugby471> therefore it is best if they are kept seperate in the Pictures folder
<kenvandine> that was to switch to butterfly from haze
<kenvandine> for msn
<rugby471> #219385 is a pain in the a*se
<rugby471> what is your concern Laney?
<pitti> kenvandine: we keep libpurple for karmic?
<kenvandine> at guadec we decided it would be better to switch to butterfly when papyon made it in
<kenvandine> butterfly is where they are focusing developer effort
<pitti> kenvandine: I unmarked it for karmic (release blocker), but the main task is still open
<kenvandine> i am not sure how it rates bug wise still though
<pitti> kenvandine: papyon was approved in bug 388898, btw
<kenvandine> yeah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388898 in papyon "Move Empathy Dependencies to Main and Update Desktop Seed" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388898
<kenvandine> papyon was needed for butterfly
<pitti> oh, and that also has a butterfly task; let's keep it in one bug then
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i don't really use msn... i tried it and it seemed to work for me :)
<rugby471> Laney: also upstream actually told us that they are fine with us using the patch:
<rugby471> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=459338#c26
<kenvandine> if we switch to butterfly, perhaps we can drop haze and libpurple from the CD?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 459338 in General "XDG Base Directory Specification and xdg-user-dirs support" [Enhancement,New]
<rugby471> "In the meantime, you are free to ship this patch"
<kenvandine> pitti, and we need an MIR for gupnp-igd
<kenvandine> i am just running out of time here..
<rugby471> ahh! feature freeze!
<kenvandine> anyone want to do an MIR for gupnp-igd?
<kenvandine> pitti, actually you said MIRs after FF is ok?
<pitti> kenvandine: not ideal, but it's okay
<didrocks> pitti: I don't know if you had the time to follow the conversion in xdg mailing list about default association
<pitti> didrocks: no, I'm not on the list
<didrocks> pitti: when/if you have some time:
<didrocks> pitti: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2009-August/010860.html
 * pitti looks at his gtimelog -- MIR reviews       3 hours 48 min
<pitti> go FF
<didrocks> pitti: good luck :)
<Laney> rugby471: You strike a convincing argument (I didn't know upstream were going to do it). I'll take a closer look
<pitti> didrocks: what's the 5-line executive summary? :-)
<rugby471> hehe thanks
<Laney> my camera appears to have died
<Laney> which is particularly annoying
<rugby471> Laney: btw don't know whether you are interested (but judging by your launchpad avatar) I released a new veriosn of memaker today
<rugby471> oh
<rugby471> that is annoying
<james_w> didrocks: hey
<Laney> fun
<Laney> anything good in it?
<rugby471> if I do day so myself :-)
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> well full launchpad integration
<rugby471> loads of bug fixes
<rugby471> better ui
<rugby471> xdg dirs
<rugby471> kl stuff
<rugby471> hopefully will be in karmic
<didrocks> hey james_w o/
<james_w> didrocks: did you upload cairo-dock-plug-ins
<didrocks> james_w: exactly, why?
<james_w> did you know gilir was working on apparently the same package?
<james_w> did you just get any mails about the upload?
<didrocks> james_w: yes, but he was on vacation and let upstream finish the job
<didrocks> james_w: and upstream asked me to finish before FF
<james_w> ok
<didrocks> james_w: and I just get a rejection email :/
<james_w> was it a different source package name?
<didrocks> james_w: no, source package name is the same…
<james_w> ok, just a transcription error
<james_w> please re-upload a -0ubuntu2 with -sa
<james_w> or maybe without it I'm not sure
<james_w> you got caught by some sloppy fingers I'm afraid
<didrocks> james_w: ok, so -sa should do the trick, right?
<james_w> hmm, start by uploading the same thing again if you have it
<james_w> didrocks: actually, give me 10 minutes
<james_w> I think you may not need to
<didrocks> james_w: ok, I'm stopping dput :)
<didrocks> pitti: you can take a look at http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/mime-actions-spec-0.1.html but last email on the list proposed a new stuff with defaults.list which I don't like too much :/
<james_w> did gilir not tell you about the reason for the previous rejection?
<didrocks> james_w: he (and upstream) spoke me about bad licensing
<didrocks> james_w: upstream told me it's fixed (with a script)
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/260031/
<james_w> still doesn't seem to be fixed
<didrocks> but as I didn't followed the whole discussion. They just call me to fix the stuff (a lot of things in both cairo-dock and -plugin fixes for lintians errors)
<rugby471> LAney:got to go now
<rugby471> Laney: could you email me the resolution?
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I might not do it today anyway
<rugby471> kl
<didrocks> james_w: oh, seems that they didn't put the LGPL, right?
<rugby471> just before karmic releas :-)
<james_w> "The debian/copyright file you've provided does not include a warranty
<james_w> disclaimer, so binaries built from this package are not legal to distribute."
<rugby471> Laney:see ya
<Laney> tara
<Laney> if i don't email you
<Laney> check the
<Laney> haha
<james_w> there are no warranty disclaimers in debian/copyright still
<didrocks> james_w: oh right. I can fix this
<didrocks> james_w: did I have to put that below every Licence group file?
<didrocks> do*
<didrocks> james_w: or just at the top? (is there a wiki page, never found one for proper copyright)
<didrocks> james_w: bbl (in 30 minutes, have to have my dinner :))
<james_w> enjoy
<didrocks> thx
<james_w> didrocks: you should copy one of the license statements from the headers in to the debian/copyright file for each license
<didrocks> james_w: I think I will not upload a new version of the package tonight: upstream mixed GPL3 and LGPG licence in relicencing :/
<didrocks> LGPL*
<james_w> ok
<pitti> good night everyone
<rickspencer3> good night pitti
<james_w> night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<rickspencer3> hope that it's nice and chilly when you wake up
<james_w> I accepted by mistake, so I hope that you can get something acceptable uploaded soon
<rickspencer3> (b/c of feature freeze) ;)
<james_w> didrocks: otherwise let me know and I will remove the package until we can
<didrocks> james_w: I'm pinging them and they are reactive. I think it will be ok for tomorrow night. Does that seem reasonable?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> apologies for my mistake
<didrocks> ok, I'll let you know. Apology for trusting upstream when they said that they fixed the licence thing (I only fixed packaging mistakes) :)
<didrocks> james_w: well. Upstream was reactive and a new version is ready. Do you want that I bump the version number or is it ok?
<james_w> debian version, or upstream version?
<didrocks> james_w: debian version
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> -0ubuntu2 please
<james_w> care to debdiff me to review?
<didrocks> james_w: sorry, had to fix some stuff with upstream. Unfortunately, I didn't have the previous revision. So I can pastebin the copyright file (the only file which changed in debian/ directory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260063/
<james_w> wfm
<james_w> perfect
<james_w> thanks didrocks
<james_w> you saved me there
<james_w> I owe you dinner :-)
<didrocks> vegetarian, of course :p
<james_w> heh
<didrocks> james_w: 2.0.8.2-0ubuntu1 uploaded (finally, upstream bumped their revision to reflect last changes)
<james_w> cool
<didrocks> I was not aware about the obligation of writting in debian/copyright the "NO WARRANTY" stuff. licensing is so complicated :/
<didrocks> I'll have a look tomorrow at the cairo-core package, I think that debian/copyright might not be correct as well
<james_w> thanks
<didrocks> well, time to have some rest now. Have a good night!
<awe> bryce: ping
<bryce> awe, what's up?
<bryce> awe, (btw pinging is inefficient... better to just ask away)
<awe> I did an update this afternoon, and my macbook is *hosed*
<awe> np
<awe> I thinking it's nvidia or X related
<bryce> define hosed?
<awe> it boots, I see usplash, then I end up at a cmd-line login prompt
<bryce> awe, only significant X update that's gone in lately is mesa 7.6+git
<awe> I can login, and re-ran update manager to grab the latest bits, but I still run into the same problem...
<bryce> awe, mm, can you file a bug with ubuntu-bug so I can get at the logs and such?
<awe> sure, although will that work w/out X running?
<awe> also what source package should I use?  x?
<bryce> yes it will.  Some info can't be collected, but for our purposes we don't need that
<bryce> also attach the log files from /var/log/gdm/
<bryce> file it against xorg
<awe> ok, filing...
<awe> bryce, I can't seem to get apport-cli to accept my input ( in order to login to LP )
<awe> is there some trick I'm missing?
<bryce> hmm, not sure
<bryce> awe, ok well what I'd like to see is your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/gdm/:0.log and output from dmesg
<awe> Xorg.0.log: Failed to load module "nvidia" ( module does not exist )
<awe> if you want, I can grab the full contents of those files, and pastebin 'em
<awe> it'll take me a few minutes...
<awe> bryce: I guess I could try un-installing the latest ( 185 ) version of the nvidia driver and see if that resolves things?
<TheMuso> awe: probably klernel related...
<TheMuso> kernel
<TheMuso> as we had another abi bump
<TheMuso> and you may not have linux-headers-generic installed which pulls the latest headers for the latest kernel
<awe> no, I do have linux-headers-generic installed
<TheMuso> hrm ok
<TheMuso> Is the nvidia module loaded?
<awe> I saw the kernel abi bump install + the nvdia install
<awe> yes, it's loaded
<TheMuso> hrm ok no idea then. :)
<superm1> awe, check that nvidia-glx-185 is installed
<superm1> i think tseliot made a bit of a mistake in his packaging that doesn't transition it properly, but i've not verified this
<awe> superm1, yea, i think that may be it... thanks
<superm1> awe, doh: Package: nvidia-glx-185 conflicts nvidia-glx-180.  nvidia-glx-180 depends on nvidia-glx-185
<superm1> i dont think that's gonna work :)
<superm1> there are so many conflicts/replaces in that debian/control file, it's no surprise to get confused though
<awe> doh
<superm1> bryce, could you look at cleaning that stuff up among nvidia-* packages maybe?
<bryce> superm1, hmm maybe although I'm not sure my brain is grokky enough with it
<superm1> bryce, yeah i'm scared to break it all too if i try
<bryce> superm1, maybe we could just drop the Depends lines for nvidia-glx-180-*?
<superm1> bryce, the transition is still the broken point i think though
<bryce> erf, this is why I hate all the  nvidia-glx-NNN numbering as part of the package
<superm1> and this is gonna keep happening if all these replaces/conflicts/provides are confusing
<bryce> alright, I'm pretty sure I'm not smart enough to fix this without breaking it worse ;-)
<superm1> how's this for a solution possibly: switch to a single monolithic source package that contains all the different nvidia drivers that are supported at any given time? you only have conflicts/replaces for each other so you can switch between the different binary packages
<superm1> it'd be an ugly upload everytime it was uploaded, but it would keep everything in one place and leave you one place to file bugs and stuff
<bryce> hmm, is this the same as bug 418681 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418681 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia-glx-185 conflicts nvidia-glx-180 (<< 185.18.37) version is too high, this means that dummy package nvidia-glx-180 can't upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418681
<superm1> yes i think that's it
<awe> bryce, superm1: I was able to manually install nvidia-glx-185, but it still doesn't resolve things...
<superm1> new error in the X log?
<superm1> it certainly shouldn't be the same as you now have the 'nvidia' glx module available
<awe> bryce, superm1: now in my Xorg.0.log I see:
<awe> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so: invalid ELF header
<awe> blech
<superm1> are you amd64?
<awe> yes
<awe> although whenever I get the downtime to fix, I'm going back to i386
<bryce> ouch, that sounds like a kernel version mismatch or something
<superm1> that could be a packaging problem
<superm1> check  $file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
<bryce> superm1, what tseliot and I discussed is to drop the -NNN stuff for the latest driver, and go with a more neutral naming convention.  But he didn't feel comfortable making that change now, and wants to leave it to karmic+1 and just do -185 for now
<superm1> bryce, problem with a neutral naming convention is when they do have drivers of different series' that support different cards tho
<bryce> I actually don't mind having the older driver versions bugs split out in separate sources
<superm1> granted that shouldn't happen all that often, it's happened in the past
<superm1> so then on a case by case basis upload new source packages for "old" versions as necessary?
<bryce> superm1, right well we would still have -77 and so on for the old ones, those don't change so much
<bryce> right
<superm1> but the 'current' one would always be a neutral name
<superm1> i'm not sure that's going to solve this still
<awe> superm1, 'file' tells me it's a data file, and 'nm' can't read any symbols from it.  looks like it's wrong to me...
<awe> superm1, don't think we've ever chatted on IRC before.  amusing nick!  ;)
<superm1> awe, sounds like maybe a corrupted install then? I'd say try to reinstall that deb again.
<superm1> oh hi awe, i didn't even make the connection until /whois :)
<awe> me neither! ;D
<bryce> heh
<bryce> ok, I've subbed tseliot to bug 418681, and awe too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418681 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia-glx-185 conflicts nvidia-glx-180 (<< 185.18.37) version is too high, this means that dummy package nvidia-glx-180 can't upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418681
<awe> bryce, ok, thanks.  it's weird, it looks like 185 installed according to dpkg, but the drv.so file is definitely hosed.
<awe> I extracted the files from the .deb, and the drv.so is OK
<bryce> huh, weird
<awe> bryce, superm1, ok, i was able to purge nvidia-glx-180, and re-install -185.  the drv.so file looks correct now.  lemme see if I can bring up X now.
<awe> if so, I'll add details to the bug
<bryce> mario, hmm, it looks like you did a 185.18.36-0ubuntu1 update for nvidia-graphics-drivers-180, however nvidia-graphics-drivers-185 is at  185.18.31 still.  Something seems out of sync
<bryce> awe, thanks
<awe> is there anyway we can get this pulled and/or blacklisted so that other folks don't get hosed?
<bryce> awe, probably, it's just unclear how
<awe> yea, that did the trick...
<awe> thanks guys!
<bryce> for now, guess just document on that bug the steps to manually un-hose things
<awe> ok
<bryce> weird, this doesn't even show the -185 package - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=sourcenames&suite=karmic&section=all
 * TheMuso has found that in the past at least, p.u.c has lagged.
<awe> apt-cache policy shows it, so it's real.  ;)
<bryce> TheMuso, that must be it
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - sorry, i had to disappear for a bit
<chrisccoulson> the rarian stuff gets the file URI's from the files in /usr/share/omf
<chrisccoulson> rrn_find_entry_from_uri() in librarian/rarian-main.c
<chrisccoulson> this is called from resolve_process_ghelp()
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-27
<chrisccoulson> but yeah, there is also hardcoded paths in yelp too (and all the omf files have a hardcoded path as well)
<rickspencer3_> robert_ancell, good morning
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3_, hi rick
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: kenvandine: now that the session menu is in, should we not clean up the system menu?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, ?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: never mind
<rickspencer3> I'll follow up next week
<rickspencer3> but we shouldn't have all the shutdown options in the session menu and the system menu
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, is the session menu the fusa?
<rickspencer3> yes, what was until so recently called the fus
<rickspencer3> fusa
<TheMuso> What calls xsplash?
<TheMuso> And is there a way for the caller of xsplash to be told what images to use, now that xsplash supports command-line flags to tell it what images to use?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - it's called from a GDM script
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Yeah just found it.
<superm1> bryce, i try to not use p.u.c since it's never in sync for a dev release. always refer to launchpad
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Afaik libcanberra is not covered by the GNOME freeze exception.
<TheMuso> So it will nee an FFE.
<TheMuso> need
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ah, ok.  Where is the freeze exception specified?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I put a link in the bug. I replied not yet knowing that you assigned it to me. :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I was about to do it and then saw you tend to make that release
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: again as I said in the bug, I think we're better off pulling any important patches we need from trunk. 0.16 also introduces a new symbol/API function.
<TheMuso> So unless a piece of gnome will use that, I think we're better off leaving it for now.
<robert_ancell> ok
<TheMuso> On the other hand, the list of changes is quite short, and its only just after FF, so we could still probably get it in rather easily.
<TheMuso> But I don't see the real need atm.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> robert_ancell: IIRC gimp is not part of core gnome - it might need an ubuntu-release ACK
<dholbach> I'll just subscribe them to the bug
<robert_ancell> dholbach, thanks.  Where is the list of what is excepted?
<dholbach> good question - the core gnome desktop is excepted
<dholbach> seb128 would know what is and what isn't
<dholbach> gimp, gthumb - stuff like that isn't
<dholbach> at least as well as I remember from "back then" :)
<robert_ancell> are the libraries included or just applications?
<dholbach> included
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: afaik if it's in one of the gnome release sets (desktop, platform, bindings, development) and included in the default install it has a FFE
<Amaranth> not sure for things not in the default install like epiphany
<robert_ancell> Amaranth: ah, thanks
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: do you have a way to reproduce bug 153676?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153676 in compiz "New windows placed with focus behind fullscreen window" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153676
<Amaranth> err, not that one
<robert_ancell> ...
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: bug 165161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 165161 in compiz "Compiz places transient dialogs behind currently focused window" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165161
<robert_ancell> Amaranth: seb128 knows some good ones but you can do it by trying to install software from the software-store
<Amaranth> oh, that is packaged?
<robert_ancell> yes
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: seems it doesn't happen all the time :/
<robert_ancell> Amaranth: yes, I see the same thing :(
<Amaranth> ok, will look at that a bit tomorrow
<Amaranth> I've only done some little stuff in that area of compiz though
<robert_ancell> dholbach, can you explain the shlibs setting?  I don't think I've been setting them correctly
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, /omf/ too; ugh
<dholbach> robert_ancell: if public interfaces get added you bump the shlibs
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> and what uses that information?
<robert_ancell> hey pitti
<dholbach> robert_ancell: so if something links against the library in a new build the new version information is picked up
<pitti> dholbach, robert_ancell: just for your interest, symbol files are a bit more modern and precise
<pitti> (I didn't follow the entire conversation, though)
<dholbach> pitti: you're right
<robert_ancell> so should we be migrating shlibs to symbol files?
<pitti> if you want
<pitti> old .shlibs files works as well still
<pitti> but with symbols files the package build will remind you of new symbols
<dholbach> it makes sense to coordinate that with debian
<pitti> so it's less guesswork and you are less prone to forget about the shlibs files
<pitti> robert_ancell: so I'm not saying "we should migrate" for the sake of it, just pointing out that they exist
<pitti> matter of preference mainly
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm just looking for a one true way to do things so I don't have to know two ways :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: FWIW, I usually prefer symbols files nowadays
<pitti> since I also always forgot to bump the shlibs files
<pitti> now lintian checks it for me :)
<pitti> and dh_shlibdeps can calculate the precise dependencies according to which symbols a package actually uses
<robert_ancell> sounds good to me
<pitti> robert_ancell: can you please push your gnome-power-manager upload to bzr?
<robert_ancell> pitti, there should be a branch on the report - I couldn't upload to the main branch as i'm not in the power team
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, we really ought to change the owner
<robert_ancell> pitti, shall i push it to ~ubuntu-desktop and update the control file?
<pitti> robert_ancell: hang on, I try to change the existing one
<robert_ancell> k
<pitti> robert_ancell: changed; yes, please push now and change Vcs-Bzr:
<pitti> robert_ancell: stop
<pitti> robert_ancell: while I'm at it, let's also rename it to "ubuntu"
<pitti> "trunk" is not really justified IMHO
<robert_ancell> pitti, and can we change the project name from gnome-power to gnome-power-manager?
<pitti> Ubuntu Desktop already has a branch for gnome-power called ubuntu
<pitti> oh, we have?
<pitti> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-power/ubuntu
<pitti> ah, that's correct then
<pitti> seems you already pushed it there
<pitti> robert_ancell: I deleted the old "trunk" branch
<dholbach> I did :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, let's use lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-power/ubuntu from now on
<pitti> robert_ancell: you can delete lp:~robert-ancell/gnome-power/ubuntu then (and probably lp:~robert-ancell/gnome-power/bug-419637, too)
 * pitti -> breakfast
<robert_ancell> hmm, lp is timing out
<didrocks> morning everybody :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, have you finally succeeded in all MIR reviewing? :)
<pitti> kenvandine: evo-couchdb seeded now, so we'll see it soon in component-mismatches
<pitti> didrocks: not in all, but at least all assigned to me
<pitti> still some 20 eucalyptus ones outstanding as well, though
<didrocks> waow... it seems that eucalyptus brings a lot of components
<soren> ..and pain and suffering :)
<didrocks> I believe you :)
<dholbach> didrocks: once ttx is done with that, java packaging will be easy because we have all java modules in the archive already ;-)
<robert_ancell> pitti, what do we do about API changes like in bug 419631?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419631 in gtksourceview2 "Update to 2.7.4" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419631
<robert_ancell> bye all
<mac_v> mvo: hi...aptd keeps crashing > Bug #418766 , but its marked as a dup of a private bug... could you make the main bug public? or is there some reason for the main bug being private ?
<ubottu> Bug 418766 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/418766 is private
<mvo> mac_v: checking
<mac_v> thanx :)
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<glatzor> hey mvo!
<mvo> mac_v: the aptdaemon bug is fixed in bzr
<mac_v> great :)
<mvo> glatzor: I don't want to be anyoing or anything, but do you think you could have a look over the add-repo patch sometimes today ?
<glatzor> for sure
<glatzor> one moment
<glatzor> mvo, do you know why the review diff is not uptodate ? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/add-repo/+merge/10744
<mvo> glatzor: no, I was wondering the same
<mvo> glatzor: I can remove it and request a new merge?
<glatzor> mvo, I can also do it the old fashion way :)
<mvo> :)
<seb128> hello there
<davmor2> just a quickie on the fusa applet on today ubuntu iso the icon is the default icon when one can't be found I'm just checking that this is known
<glatzor> mvo, does it make sense to have separate add/remove repository policies?
<glatzor> mvo, I cannot think of a use case in which a user would be allowed to add repositories and not remove any
<mvo> glatzor: me neither
<didrocks> hey seb128, do you have some nice holidays? ;)
<seb128> hello didrocks
<glatzor> mvo, especially if we add remove/disable/enable/change resository in the future
<seb128> yes excellent thanks
<seb128> you?
<glatzor> hello seb128
<seb128> hey glatzor
<didrocks> they were great too, thanks
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, that is something we will support, but I do not plan to work on this for karmic
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<huats> get out of here you are on holidays ...
<seb128> huats, I've been away for over a week if you didn't notice
<huats> I have
<huats> but I mean you are still on holidays (and come back monday ?)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128!
<chrisccoulson> aren't you meant to be on holiday still? ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> hum, seem people are not happy to see me around
<chrisccoulson> of course we are - just a little unexpected;)
<seb128> well I was away one week and was enjoying some catching up with desktop world
<seb128> I don't see anything wrong with that ;-)
<seb128> especially that the versions page has an outdated overflow
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i really need to do some updates this week
<chrisccoulson> it seems robert_ancell did most of them overnight ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 'most of them', there is still over a screen of outdated versions there looking at the lists
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll try and look at some of those today
<didrocks> now that quickly 0.2 is released an FF in charge, I can do some of them :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've got to the bottom of this gnome-settings-daemon crash which is causing so many duplicates
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, good, what was it?
<chrisccoulson> well, I think part of it is a Xorg bug, as it is returning the wrong error
<chrisccoulson> but I need to speak to bryce about that
<chrisccoulson> but basically what happens is - xsplash gets focus when the window manager loads, then it gets destroyed, and when you open another window which takes focus, libxklavier does XGetWindowProperty on the non-existant window
<chrisccoulson> which should return BadWindow, but it doesn't because another client created a pixmap in the mean-time which gets the same ID as what the xsplash window hd
<chrisccoulson> s/hd/had
<chrisccoulson> and that messes things up :-/
<seb128> ok, I see
<pitti> rock
<pitti> new rhythmbox without hal, and media-player-id working
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<rodrigo_> is there a bug for 'removable media doesn't get automounted' already?
<huats> seb128: I will do some updates too...
<pitti> rodrigo_: works fine here..
<seb128> huats, thanks
<rodrigo_> pitti: not here, maybe I'0m missing some package, since I upgraded from jaunty?
<rodrigo_> pitti: I have to manually mount all of them, not even CDs
<pitti> rodrigo_: ubuntu-bug, select "storage", and walk through the steps
<rodrigo_> pitti: and running gnome from jhbuild mounts them nicely
<pitti> rodrigo_: it's an excellent test case for my new symptom hook :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: and in fact I'd like to see how it works for you as reporter, and for me as bug receiver
<rodrigo_> pitti: ah cool, running it
<rodrigo_> we moved away from hal now, right?
<pitti> rodrigo_: correct
<rodrigo_> that's why I think I might missing some package, since in jhbuild it works
<rodrigo_> anyway, running ubuntu-bug...
<glatzor> mvo, I merged your branch with some small modifications
<mvo> glatzor: wonderful, thanks a lot
<rodrigo_> pitti: it tells me to specify a PID or package, what package should I tell it?
<glatzor> mvo, It would be nice to be allowed to push to a branch that you review
<pitti> rodrigo_: uh, what did you do?
<pitti> rodrigo_: is this really current karmic?
<rodrigo_> run ubuntu-bug
<pitti> ubuntu-bug should bring up a dialog asking for a symptom
<pitti> dpkg -s apport
<rodrigo_> well, I'm upgrading right now some 30MB of packages, so latest might be there
<mvo> glatzor: I can (from now on) push all my stuff under ~aptdaemon-developer
<pitti> rodrigo_: it's been there for > 3 weeks, hm
<rodrigo_> hmm
<pitti> rodrigo_: do you have the apport-symptoms package installed?
<rodrigo_> pitti: no, not installed
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, can you please install it?
<rodrigo_> yes, installing it now
<pitti> odd, it's recommended by apport
<rodrigo_> ah, now it works :)
<rodrigo_> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/419824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419824 in gvfs "USB devices are not mounted automatically" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> Guys shutdown and restart seem to be hanging on asking all remaining processes to terminate
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I've already updated gnome-themes (refresh your version.html ;))
<pitti> davmor2: regression in -7 kernel, known
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - thanks:)
<davmor2> pitti: cool
<Laney> I couldn't even boot with -7
<didrocks> ajaxed LP version is soooo smooth :)
<Laney> it is nice, I just hope they can get page loads to be faster now
<pitti> seb128: can I ask you a favor? would you mind to review media-player-id in source NEW? it's a trivial package, but required by new RB
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is HAL the only thing on the CD now which hasn't been ported to polkit-1?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hplip as well
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, and network-manager
<pitti> there's an upstream branch for it, but it didn't land in ubuntu yet
<pitti> I'll nag asac about it after his vac
<chrisccoulson> cool!
 * pitti files a hplip bug
<mac_v> pitti: do you have the bug# for the -7 kernel hangs bug?
<mac_v> pls :)
<pitti> mac_v: not at hand; I just heard it from several other people
<mac_v> oh... ok... i had to force quit then it keeps asking for fsck on boot!
<davmor2> pitti: is http://www.davmor2.co.uk/broken-icon.png known too I'm assuming it is
<mac_v> davmor2: yes :) tedg says it fixed upstream
<davmor2> mac_v: thanks I am guessing then that it will be in before alpha5 hopefully then :)
<mac_v> davmor2: pls let me know if you find the kernel bug... i cant seem to find it :(
<pitti> davmor2: yes, the fix is already in code review
<mac_v> ah... found Bug #419297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419297 in linux "Shutdown does not turn off the power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419297
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hplip bug filed and linked to wiki page, FYI
<chrisccoulson> pitti, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, and nm just landed in upstream trunk
<davmor2> pitti: cool :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, and indicator-session (but that should be trivial to port)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. i'm surprised that was written with the old policykit though ;)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - has nobody come forward yet to fix gnome bug 585614?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585614 in gnome-session "port to PolicyKit 1.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585614
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: read the comments :-)
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: the patch is committed, but consolekit still needs some work
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i was asking really - whether anyone had offered to work on the new consolekit API (and updating gnome-session to use it)
<chrisccoulson> it's probably too late for this cycle though isn't it?
<seb128> pitti, I can have a look there
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, the debian copyright mentions a tools dir
<seb128> but there is no such directory there?
<seb128> otherwise looks ok
<seb128> I've to go for lunch, be back in abit
<pitti> seb128: oh, indeed; tools/ is in git, but not in make dist
<pitti> the .rules is pre-generated in make dist
<pitti> seb128: I'll drop that stanza from debian/copyright in the next upload
<pitti> seb128: rejected and reuploaded, thanks for spotting
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: it's a bit late, but not too late
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there a polkit-gnome-authorization equivalent in the polkit-1 world?
<james_w> not that I have seen
<chrisccoulson> thanks james_w
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if we should still be shipping the old polkit-gnome-authorization tool?
<chrisccoulson> seeing that it manages hardly any policies anymore
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, we shouldn't really
<james_w> what is left to port in the default install
<james_w> oh, I bet Martin has a wiki page to tell us
<chrisccoulson> yes, one second
<pitti> james_w: for PK-1?
<chrisccoulson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/PolicyKitOneMigration
<chrisccoulson> ^^^james_w
<chrisccoulson> that's not just for the default install though
<james_w> told you :-0
<chrisccoulson> AFAIK, it's just HAL, hplip and NM
<pitti> james_w: basically, hplip;
<pitti> james_w: network-manager is done in upstream trunk, hal is a wontfix
<james_w> packagekit
<pitti> and indicator-session is being taken care of
<pitti> james_w: right, but that's not in the default install
<pitti> and kubuntu doesn't have a PK-1 GUI yet
<seb128> pitti, newed now
<james_w> ah
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> de rien
<chrisccoulson> libgnomekbd and gedit-plugins updated now:)
<james_w> but they might have a mixed old/new polkit on the CD?
<pitti> james_w: I don't think that Kubuntu has any PK-1 stuff right now
<james_w> they certainly don't use polkit-gnome-authorization though :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can probably upload the second?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - done
<chrisccoulson> :)
<pitti> the only thing that would use it is jockey-kde, and I worked around that by calling the GUI as root
<seb128> chrisccoulson, cool ;-)
<james_w> nice
<james_w> I'll say it again, pitti: you rock
<pitti> james_w: and so do you!
<chrisccoulson> so, should we just disable polkit-gnome-authorization now then, or maybe split it in to a separate package?
<chrisccoulson> (it's part of policykit-gnome now)
<pitti> james_w: it's a pity that we have to leave both the hal and PK migration 90% done in karmic, but at least that gives us a good start for LL
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I'll take a look at hplip if I have a free weekend between now and release
<james_w> I doubt it though :-)
<james_w> oh, did you see a mail on advice for shipping a default distro policy from David a couple of weeks ago?
<pitti> james_w: I didn't, no?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - do you ever have weekends? i always seem to see you working on here at the weekends ;)
<james_w> "Fwd: Roles and Policy" on polkit-devel
<james_w> chrisccoulson: don't remind me :-)
<james_w> seems like it maps to our existing "admin" group quite well
<kenvandine> pitti, can you please sponsor desktopcouch, bug 416591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416591 in desktopcouch "New version, 0.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416591
<pitti> kenvandine: will do afterl unch
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> james_w: reading now, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/polkit-devel/attachments/20090813/825f3bbd/attachment-0001.mht
<james_w> that's the badger
<james_w> hmm, I don't have pklocalauthority installed
<pitti> james_w: so far we just have /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/51-ubuntu-admin.conf
<pitti> but it should be enough AFAICS
<james_w> looks like it could be
<james_w> ah, it seems pklocalauthority might just be a man page at this point
<james_w> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/polkit/polkit.spec?r1=1.8&amp;r2=1.9
<james_w> it seems we may want something like [Desktop Administrator Permissions]
<james_w> but the current situation will work, that just allows us to tweak defaults centrally
<james_w> screen-resolution-extra and checkbox seem to be missing from the list
<pitti> seb128: media-player-id is binary NEW now (please to main again, it's needed by RB; I'll maintain it)
<seb128> pitti, ok looking
<seb128> pitti, newed
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<kenvandine> morning rickspencer3
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hiya kenvandine
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I was stunned to see so much bug mail for quickly ... then realized it was "fix released"
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ahah ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: we'll certainly release a 0.21 fix release I guess in karmic (even a 0.22 perhaps)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, sure .. I hope so
<Amaranth> can we get the patch from gnome bug 520779 applied in ubuntu at least? doesn't seem to be any activity on it upstream
<ubottu> Gnome bug 520779 in workspace switcher "make mousewheel work on switcher when using viewports" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520779
<Amaranth> the first patch (mine) would be the better one to use
<Amaranth> oh, seb128 is back?
<Amaranth> I'll ask him :)
<kenvandine> pitti, there will be another refresh of indicat* today... just need to give tedg a good push :)
<kenvandine> pitti, can the indicator-session MIR get approved before the PK changes?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what shall we do about the transmission update now we are post FF? the new upstream version is only bug-fixes, but...
<chrisccoulson> ...debian have enabled the QT front-end too (which is already in the current source tarball). If we ,erge with Debian, do we want the QT frontend, or shall we just leave that out for now?
<pitti> kenvandine: i-s> if we get a commitment that it gets fixed soon, I think so; what is it blocking on right now (the MIR)?
<chrisccoulson> /,erge/merge
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we can always leave it in universe if desired
<pitti> so if it's bug-fix only for the gtk package, it's fine
<kenvandine> yeah... i will get tedg to commit to fixing it by beta :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, i'll take a look at that unless someone else has already done work on it
<chrisccoulson> don't we need a FFe for the QT part though?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we probably do, but herewith you have it
<pitti> it's just a new universe package, right? and less effort than to disable it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, i'll take a look at that. a FFe for transmission should be easy to justify - charles is very responsive and active around here
<chrisccoulson> so if there are any bugs, i'm sure he'll fix them quickly;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you mind unsubscribing u-m-s from bug 406103 for now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406103 in transmission "Please merge transmission 1.73-5 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406103
<chrisccoulson> there's an additional bug open for the 1.74 update too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: shouldn't it just be closed entirely then?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's probably easier ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: anyway, unsub'ed
<pitti> thanks
<chrisccoulson> thank you too:)
<pitti> kenvandine: so, should we officially bury desktop-karmic-gnomescan for karmic? or do you really want to keep it?
<kenvandine> pitti, bury it :)
<pitti> mvo: is it okay if I assign bug 391555 to you? it has a plethora of dupes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391555 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in itemIsInstalled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391555
<mvo> pitti: I have a look
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, thanks for looking into that
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - no problem
<chrisccoulson> not sure when i'll finish it yet though;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll use the packaging work you've already done, and the work on the FFe
<chrisccoulson> xsplash really doesn't cope well with resolution changes :-/
<chrisccoulson> is xsplash running as root still, or as the user?
<pitti> should run as gdm now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks.
<rodrigo_> how do I build a package from a bzr branch with just the debian/ dir?
<pitti> rodrigo_: does it have a .bzr-builddeb/ dir?
<pitti> (usually)
<rodrigo_> yes
<chrisccoulson> yay, gconf is done:)
<pitti> bzr bd -S -> source package, bzr bd -- -b -> binaries
<rodrigo_> ah, cool
<pitti> rodrigo_: or, if you want to edit it, bzr bd-do is useful, too; throws you into a 'normal' tree that you can edit, and exit 0 will copy back the debian/ changes
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: /usr/share/doc/bzr-builddeb/README.gz has the details
<rodrigo_> great
<rodrigo_> that's easier than apt-get-source + ....
<rugby471> can anyone apply debdiff at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/204567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in hundredpapercuts "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [High,In progress]
<rugby471> it has been waiting there for a long time and goes back to the behaviour of upstream
<pitti> davidbarth: I updated the DX bits on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus, but not completely; could you please update the remaining bits?
<chrisccoulson> dapper is not supported on the desktop anymore is it?
<pitti> correct
<mpt> mvo, just sent you a draft announcement, could you review it before I send it out to ubuntu-desktop@?
 * mpt wonders if it should go to ubuntu-devel@ as well, or instead
<pitti> rickspencer3: I just spend a lot of time to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus TTBOMK; since nobody from desktop team can be in the release meeting tomorrow, would you mind giving this an once-over, so that at least the two of us are on the same state?
<mvo> mpt: I have a look now
<mpt> ta
<rickspencer3> pitti, np
 * rickspencer3 reads
<didrocks> pitti: if you want to add the "default application priorities", you can mark it as POSTPONED as we are still in discussion with xdg
<pitti> didrocks: oh, there are many specs which aren't on that page; this is just for major structural changes which are big enough to be on the release team radar
<pitti> I tought that one was too far down the stack for that
<pitti> didrocks: but either way, I'll update the blueprint accordingly, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok. I thought you were putting a status on every UDS discussed spec
<mpt> mvo, does it look ok?
<mvo> mpt: looks great
<mpt> mvo, ubuntu-desktop@ or ubuntu-devel@ or both?
<mvo> mpt: feel free to revert the order of:
<mvo> Michael Vogt, lead engineer
<mvo> Matthew Paul Thomas, lead designer
<mvo> it was you writing the mail afterall :)
<mpt> ok :-)
<mvo> probably both
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus, the "DX integration" bits and update it to the current word of the day (or tell me what to change)?
<kenvandine> sure
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks
<mvo> mpt: adding of third party repositories (just the whitelisted stuff as g-a-i) is almost ready btw
<mpt> neat
<mvo> mpt: do you have a opinion about removals? i.e. what if removing a package causes the removal of e.g. ubuntu-desktop - should we warn? or error? or just do ?
<mpt> mvo, what other common examples of that are there? ubuntu-desktop is kind of a speshul case
<kenvandine> pitti, can xsplash me marked as done? it is feature complete but waiting on more artwork?
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, nice "DONE" flood
<pitti> kenvandine: sure, please just update it as you see fit, you know this stuff much better than me
<mat_t> pitti: hey
<pitti> kenvandine: (done flood for work items)
<pitti> kenvandine: let's see how tomorrow's CDs explode :)
<pitti> hey mat_t
<rickspencer3> pitti, any chance you could refresh the burndown?
 * rickspencer3 is too impatient to wait an hour
 * pitti cranks
<mvo> mpt: I need to run a analyzer to be certain, but I assume most of the current apps we offer to not result in removal other stuff, its mostly top-level applications anyway
<mvo> ubuntu-desktop is a exception of course
<mat_t> pitti: when is the best time for us to look into usplash theming?
<pitti> rickspencer3: done
<pitti> AWESOME!
<pitti> just about to hit the trend line
<rickspencer3> !!!
<mat_t> good job deskrop team! :)
<mat_t> desktop even!
<mat_t> ;)
<rickspencer3> if we removed asac's "browsers" blueprint, we would be below, I think
<pitti> mat_t: rather ealier than later; UI freeze is in two weeks
<pitti> rickspencer3: let's keep that boost for next week; let's not spend all our trumps on one day :-P
<rickspencer3> desktop team rooolz!
<rickspencer3> pitti, lol
<mvo> mpt: btw, I subscribed you to some bugs that are about design decisions in the spec. is that something I should do? or should I rather close them and point people to the spec?
<mat_t> pitti: cool, I'm ready anytime - just let me know when is best for you
<mpt> mvo, so maybe we could use a special-case warning for ubuntu-desktop, and just send people to Synaptic for anything else (after all, as far as the Store 1.0 is concerned, there's no such thing as a non-application package)
 * rickspencer3 retracts statement
<mpt> mvo, I just subscribed to Bugs for the package, so you won't need to do that any more
<pitti> mat_t: well, this week is so crazy, just ask
<mvo> mpt: yeah, that behaviour is fine with me
<mvo> mpt: a warning is maybe enough? or just refusing it outright?
<mat_t> pitti: how about I'll ping you some time tomorrow
<pitti> mat_t: I won't be here tomorrow (I'll be at a wedding), I swapped with Sunday
<pitti> mat_t: what are you currently planning to do? I understand this might depend a lot on the fate and state of xplash in karmic, too?
<mat_t> pitti: well, yes and no
<mat_t> pitti: basically we're removing the progress bar and replacing the artwork with the simple logo in the middle. We also talked in Dublin about fading in and out using color-palette swap
<Amaranth> hmm, guess seb128 isn't coming back after all
<mvo> Amaranth: officially he is one leave
<Amaranth> ah, still?
<Amaranth> he was here earlier and said he would be back in a bit
<mpt> mvo, announcement sent
<Amaranth> ok, I'll turn this patch into a branch and see if someone will upload it for me :)
<mvo> thanks mpt
<mvo> Amaranth: what package?
<Amaranth> gnome-panel
<mpt> mvo, well, let's see if we can come up with coherent warning text
<pitti> mat_t: right, I still have that half-done branch for fading (not using palette, though, since it's using 16 bit colors, not 8)
<mvo> mpt: maybe something like "this application is considered part of your core system, do you really want to remove it"?
<mpt> mvo, first shot: "If you uninstall <application name>, upgrading later to a future version of Ubuntu may not work properly. Are you sure you want to continue?"
<mvo> mpt: I guess that is a bit technical still
<Amaranth> I sent a patch upstream over a year ago to make scrolling the mouse wheel on the workspace switcher work in compiz, want to at least get it in Ubuntu :)
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, yeah!
<rickspencer3> do you have a bug that I can subscribe someone too?
<mpt> hm, "future"->"later", because you might be using a non-current version
<mvo> Amaranth: sure, if its in a branch I have a look
<tgpraveen1> dx-karmic-os-switcher: not started <--- with the switch to GRUB2 and new boot splash what will be the method to switch to other OSs
<Amaranth> I think vuntz hasn't done anything with it because he wants to rewrite libwnck to do WnckWorkspace with WnckVirtualDesktop and WnckViewport backends so code using it doesn't have to care
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: just upstream
<mpt> tgpraveen1, mat_t or dbarth are the people to answer that question
<tgpraveen1> and if i want to make say windows the default os to boot in is there a method without using CLI?
<Amaranth> mvo: getting it into a branch now, will let you know in a bit :)
<tgpraveen1> mat_t:  dx-karmic-os-switcher: not started <--- with the switch to GRUB2 and new boot splash what will be the method to switch to other OSs
<mvo> mpt: right, I think part of the problem is the upgrades, part is that it might be stuff the user wants, but is not aware of. stuff like "the panel" - if he has no idea what that is, he may accidentially want to remove it
<mvo> mpt: or do you think its too hard to capture both problems in a single sentence?
<mvo> thanks Amaranth
<mpt> mvo, well that doesn't matter so much for 1.0, because the system stuff is mostly not stuff with .desktop files
<mpt> though that does remind me we need to special-case people uninstalling the Software Store itself :-)
<mpt> but for version 2+, it will be an issue
<mvo> mpt: :)
<rugby471> it has been waiting there for a long time and goes back to the behaviour of upstream
<rugby471> oops
<mpt> mvo, second shot: "<application name> is a core application in Ubuntu. Uninstalling it may cause future upgrades to be incomplete. Are you sure you want to continue?" want to continue?"
<rugby471> can anyone apply debdiff at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/204567 it solves a papercut and is inline with upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in hundredpapercuts "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [High,In progress]
<mpt> mvo, minus those last three words of course
<mvo> mpt: I like that
<mvo> mpt: I will add it
<mpt> mvo, ok, and I'll spec it
<pitti> kenvandine: is anything major wrt. indicator still planned for alpha-5? (currently the list of intrusive changes is empty)
<mvo> thanks mpt
<kenvandine> nothing major
<kenvandine> pitti, there is a round of indicator refreshes coming now
<kenvandine> which includes adding launchers to the indicators
<mat_t> tgpraveen1: same as now - hold ESC to access grub menu
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, thanks
<Amaranth> dang, have to do an upgrade to satisfy dependencies, this may take a bit
<pitti> kenvandine: could you stand in for me on tomorrow's release team meeting at 1500 UTC? I have a swap day with Sunday, need to go to a wedding
<pitti> kenvandine: the report should be pretty complete (it's the wiki page), but there might be some questions coming up, and I think you have a pretty good overview what's going on
<tgpraveen1> mat_t: isnt this a huge regression for people who use ubuntu as a secondary OS? as soon as one installs ubuntu it takes over the system. right now atleast we get the grub menu with a selection of installed OS
<pitti> kenvandine: so it's mainly about collecting questions, answer the ones you know, and distribute the ones you don't know
<rugby471> mvo : what is the best thing I could do to help with software-store, I have run out of bugs to file :-)
<tgpraveen1> but with this new system new users might even get confused that ubuntu has taken over and windwos is lost
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, thanks; I'll send you the necessary stuff
<kenvandine> thx pitti!
<mpt> mvo, "Remove Anyway" for the commit button
<pitti> kenvandine: erm, for pushing work to you? :_)
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks for covering
<mvo> rugby471: depends on what you like to do :) there is plenty of stuff in the spec that is not done yet. if you like python, the animation button or the different open modes might be nice
 * Amaranth wonders what the point of a scrollbar is in synaptic if you can't scroll up
<kenvandine> pitti, can you sponsor bug 419997 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419997 in indicator-messages "Update to upstream 0.2.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419997
<mvo> Amaranth: hm?
<Amaranth> mvo: when it's downloading packages
<Amaranth> mvo: every time the percentage changes it forces it back to the bottom
<mvo> Amaranth: heh :) yeah, that is a bit sub-optimal :(
<rugby471> can anyone sponsor : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/204567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in hundredpapercuts "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [High,In progress]
<Amaranth> mvo: it should just say what it is doing with some labels and progress bars and when it finishes a download show the next one
<rugby471> mvo: cool, I shall have a look
<didrocks> mpt: the “Where Is It?” button is really a great idea. Not sure it's realistic with current technology but great in theory (you are speaking about the real top panel application menu, right?) :)
<mpt> didrocks, yes
<mat_t> tgpraveen1: yes, it's not perfect atm, should be a lot better when we have "proper" OS switcher in Karmic +1
<mpt> didrocks, I was hoping you might see that section ;-)
<mvo> rugby471: the animation icon in the pending view is also a nice target, that one should be fun (but I don't know if we have icons for the animation yet)
<didrocks> mpt: let me think a couple of days about it and make some research, we'll see if an idea can come :)
<mpt> cool
<mac_v> mpt: latest update has a better option > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/419295/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419295 in software-store ""Price: Free" in every software description sounds cheesy and is redundant!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mpt> didrocks, meanwhile, a much simpler animation I think would help would be for the home view to slide off the left and the category view to slide on from the right, whenever you navigate to a category, and the reverse when you navigate back to the top level
<mpt> didrocks, and the same for navigating into an individual application view
<didrocks> mpt: that's not seem complicated. I have to check what and how widgets are currently implemented (if any) and make some tests.
<mpt> neat
<mpt> I'll add a mini-spec for each of those to the wiki page shortly
 * didrocks schedules that for next week (too busy this week-end) :)
<didrocks> mpt: yes, please :)
<mpt> thanks :-)
<mac_v> mpt: mvo: progress icon? is that OK? > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore/Icons
<mpt> mac_v, it's pretty good
 * Amaranth grumbles about debconf junk popping up
<Amaranth> and then freezing :/
<mac_v> mpt: ok... i'll write up a bug report and add the full animation
<Amaranth> oh, it was updating initramfs
<rugby471> mac_v: can you put link to bug report here in channel?
<mpt> mac_v, thanks heaps for helping out with that. Unfortunately there's some boring legal stuff to go through if you haven't signed the Contributor Agreement before. <http://canonical.com/contributors>
<mpt> mvo, hmmm, if you're going to allow removal of ubuntu-desktop, how much extra effort to allow removal of any other metapackage?
<mac_v> rugby471: i havent written it yet , first i need to complete the animation once done i'll write it...
<rugby471> ah
<rugby471> ok then
<mvo> mpt: none, I mean, the code that checks that can check for any package
<mac_v> mpt: dont worry i wont sue Canonical ;) , but sure i'll sign it
<mvo> mpt: should it be a dialog or do you want to detect it in advance (i.e. label the button before the user clicked on it)
<mpt> mvo, except having a separate warning message
<mvo> mpt: ok
<mpt> mvo, ooh, nice idea, like a (!) emblem of something
 * Amaranth thinks gnome-panel's build system is a little broken
<mpt> of->of
<mpt> garrrrr
<Amaranth>   CC
<mpt> of->or
<Amaranth> I just get a bunch of lines of that instead of the file name too
<Amaranth> eh, it built
<mpt> mvo, is it fair to say that the purpose of metapackages is always to let the metapackage maintainer direct the installation of new packages later without the user having to choose them specifically?
<mpt> Or is there some other reason for them?
<mvo> mpt: that is one (big) reason, I personally think of them also as what defines your desktop. the apps selected there are what makes the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<mpt> mvo, so for the non-ubuntu-desktop case I'm thinking something like: "If you uninstall <application name> you will no longer receive new software that is part of the ”<metapackage name>” set. Are you sure you want to continue?"
<mpt> That's a bit ambiguous though, specifically what "new" means
<mpt> it means new packages, not new versions of already-installed packages
<mac_v> mpt: just to clarify for progress icon , what size icon are you using in the left pane for the rest?
<mpt> mac_v, I don't know (ask mvo), but you have it as a vector, right?
<mac_v> mpt: yes svg ,vector imag
<mac_v> image*
<mac_v> mvo: just to clarify for progress icon , what size icon are you using in the left pane for the rest?
<mvo> mac_v: currently its 32px
<mac_v> ah... ok thanx :)
<mpt> ... "If you uninstall <application name>, future upgrades will not include new items in the “<metapackage name>” set. Are you sure you want to continue?"
<mpt> that's a bit better
<mvo> mpt: ok, I run a tool over the desktop data tomorrow (need to write it first ;) that checks about the possible removals to see how broad the scope of the problem is
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=diff&rev2=116&rev1=115
<mac_v> rugby471: by when do you want the bug report for the icon?
<rugby471> just when you file it :-)
<rugby471> I am working on getting the icon on there
<rugby471> in the mean time I can always use an alternate one, no pressure for time
<rugby471> mvo: if I have a quick patch, can I submit it here? (using pastebin)
<mac_v> rugby471: icon for the progress? then why
<mac_v> dont you write the bug report i'll atach it later
<mac_v> attach*
<rugby471> sure
<mvo> rugby471: sure
<rugby471> cool
<mac_v> rugby471: notify me once you write it ;)
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> mac_v: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/420028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420028 in software-store "Pending/In Progress view needs icon" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> rugby471: thanx , but what about the icon? WIP?
<rugby471> sorry?
<mac_v> rugby471: i thought you said you were making an icon? or did i understand wrong?
<rugby471> I thought you were making the icon, I am simple writing the code to put it in the sidebar
<rugby471> hehe :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: yes , i'm making the icon ;)
<rugby471> kl
<mac_v> rugby471: ok.. great , now , i need to know a bit about the code? have you written it yet? can i have a look , so that get the animation correct without jerks
<mac_v> so that i*
<rugby471> not yet, nearly there hopefully
<Amaranth> wow
<Amaranth> 1 year old pushes one or two buttons on my computer and it went crazy for 5 minutes
<Amaranth> compiz crashing, metacity crashing, apps going fullscreen and back over and over
<rugby471> mac_v: damn it, I thought gtk would just handle an animation, turns out it doesn't
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> rugby471: check out how nautilus handles progress-working
<rugby471> oh good I think I found something here - http://faq.pygtk.org/index.py?req=edit&file=faq23.037.htp
<rugby471> mac_v: I would but C is very foreign to me :-)
<mac_v> ;)
<Amaranth> mvo: making sure it still builds after I committed then I'll push the branch
<mvo> Amaranth: :)
<mac_v> rugby471: firefox seems to be doing it with a .gif , might wanna confirm with mvo , how he wants it done
<mvo> Amaranth: I need to leave for dinner for some minutes anyway
<mvo> mac_v: I don't mind as long as it spins :)
<Amaranth> hrm, was afraid of that
<Amaranth> dang kids pushing buttons on my computer
<Amaranth> it killed my build and made my computer crazy
<rugby471> gif seems the way to go give me a min and I could have it
<mvo> Amaranth: no worries, I will be back
<rugby471> mvo : any idea why software-store doesn't exit cleanly?
<mvo> rugby471: what is it doing for you?
<Amaranth> it keeps running
<mvo> just with a non-zero exit code?
<rugby471> dunno, it just keeps running in the terminal and I have to do Ctrl-C to exit
<mvo> uh, missing delete event I guess
 * mvo looks
<rugby471> exit > stop the process
<rugby471> i thought so
<kenvandine> pitti, can you also sponsor bug 420034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420034 in gwibber "Update to 2.0.0 snapshot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420034
<rugby471> mac_v & mvo: just off to have dinner
<mvo> rugby471: fixed in bzr
<pitti> Riddell: if you have a minute, could you please update the kubuntu bits on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus? I can't be on the release meeting tomorrow
<Amaranth> mvo: when you get back: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amaranth/gnome-panel/scroll_with_viewports
 * Amaranth tries to think of remaining differences in behavior when compiz is running
<Amaranth> show desktop works differently, can't drag windows between viewports from workspace switcher
<Amaranth> I think that's about it other than intentional differences
<Riddell> pitti: done.  I can't be at the release meeting either
<pitti> Riddell: cheers
<mvo> Amaranth: from a first glance the patch looks ok, I have a closer look later (not sure if seb will jump on me or not if I just commit it ;) - so maybe I wait until tomorrow
 * mvo -> dinner
<Amaranth> mvo: alright
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - i just saw your mail about moving documentation
<chrisccoulson> have you done any work on this yet, other than stripping the translations out?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I have a script to pull them from launchpad and download them
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and the current karmic pkgbinarymangler creates the tarballs (but doesn't strip them yet)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I didn't touch rarian et all yet, I wanted to check for alternative solutions first
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so far, lool's idea of replacing them with symlinks clearly beats adding 50 Replaces:
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i suppose that's slightly better
<mac_v> mpt: mvo: rugby471: the problem with gif is , you have color restrictions , 256  , might not look as good on output
<mpt> Isn't there something in GTK/GDK/whatever that blits vector images as an animation? oy
<kenvandine> pitti, and notify-osd is ready to be sponsored, bug 420046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420046 in notify-osd "Update to latest upstream version, 0.9.19" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420046
<mac_v> andreasn: could you clarify^ what mpt said
<andreasn> there is some code in nautilus that animate stuff from stills inside one image
<mac_v> mpt: the question came up because rugby471 wanted to do it the old firefox way and use gif instead of png or svg
<andreasn> but I don't know if there is something inside GTK+ itself
<dobey> the code to do animations with multi-frame PNG/SVG is pretty trivial with GtkImage/GdkPixbuf
<rugby471> dobey: I am not that good at the olf gtkImage suff, could you have a look?
<dobey> look at what?
<rugby471> software-store
<rugby471> we need a progress  icon in a treeview (an animation)
<dobey> heh, i just removed some code from ubuntuone-client-applet to do the animated icon, like 2 weeks ago
<rugby471> could you put it in a pastebin?
<dobey> no, it was a bit spread out amongst the rest of the code in the applet
<rugby471> oh
<rugby471> oh well
<dobey> basically you just need to calculate the frames in the PNG/SVG, and loop through the frames, setting the pixbuf as the image in the treeview
<rugby471> I am having some trouble with making a listsotre with gtk images for one of the collumn
 * mpt -> home
<rugby471> it won't show
<mpt> thanks for your work mac_v and rugby471
<rugby471> thats fine
<mac_v> mpt: np
<mac_v> rugby471: you might wanna have a look at firefox 3.0 code , it uses png for the throbber
<rugby471> kl
<davidbarth> pitti: yes, will update that tomorrow morning with the latest on bug fixes listed there
<rugby471> wahooo!!!
<rugby471> mac_v: step one towards animation, complete :-)
<mac_v> nice :)
<rugby471> try and do it as a gif, however if it is too crappy, we shall try to it with seperate files
<dobey> i don't think GtkCellRendererPixbuf supports animated images (gif/apng/etc)
<mclasen> there's a progress cell renderer in gtk, and there's spinner cell renderers floating around
<mac_v> rugby471: apng would be better , pls dont use gif ,it uses crappy color support
<mac_v> i would say its better to check out how it can be done that to use a crappy gif
<mac_v> dobey: just an idea , why does the network manager applet use multiple png while animating the re-connection? can similar be done in software store?[several separate  images]
<dobey> i don't know why nm uses multiple PNGs
<dobey> you can put all the frames in one PNG
<pitti> davidbarth: thanks; Ken already did some updates as well
<rugby471> dobey: GtkCellRendererPixbuf doesn't, however I found a script that makes a gtkimage cell renderer and now it does work (only with gifs at the moment)
<rugby471> you don't know whether it supports apng or somethign similiar does it?
<dobey> if it's a CellRenderPixbufAnimated then it supports whatever GdkPixbufAnimation supports, i would guess
<dobey> what icon are you trying to use for the store?
<rugby471> yeah but do you know what formats that is :-)
<rugby471> well I have just tested apng, doesn't work
<dobey> probably gif and gif
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> well gif definitely works
<mclasen> .gif and .ico
<rugby471> mclasen: thx
<mclasen> and bunch of frames
<dobey> oh right, .ico
<dobey> mclasen: i don't think there's a GdkPixbufAnimation module that handles bunch of frames is there? you have to do it manually since there's no timing info, right?
<mclasen> gdk_pixbuf_simple_anim_new
<rugby471> here is the current state of it :http://tinypic.com/r/20s84ms/3 (animation is actually smooth)
<mac_v> nm animates the applet by a set of 11 icons , couldnt a similar timer be set?
<mac_v> 11icons each for each of the 3 stages
<rickspencer3> bryce bug #419264 seems related to Intel drivers, can you take a look when you get a chance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419264 in compiz "Uses 100% CPU with Intel drivers" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419264
<bryce> rickspencer3, yeah been eyeing that one
<rickspencer3> bryce, seems spookily timed with mesa update
<rickspencer3> bryce, can you assign to yourself if you investigate?
<bryce> rickspencer3, well not until a bit more information is collected; there's not enough data to know where it's failing.  Once there is, I can send it upstream, it should be a priority for yingying if it's pinpointed to mesa
<rickspencer3> bryce, right
<rickspencer3> I couldn't install the debug symbols because of some out of syncness in the repos
<bryce> that's weird
<rickspencer3>   compiz-core-dbgsym: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8) but 1:0.8.3+git20090825-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rickspencer3> bryce, ^
<bryce> rickspencer3, what does 'apt-cache policy compiz-core' say?
<bryce> rickspencer3, you might doublecheck if you have some ppa's set up that are trying to pull compiz git snapshots
<bryce> here's what I get:
<bryce> $ apt-cache policy compiz-core
<bryce> compiz-core:
<bryce>   Installed: 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu15
<bryce>   Candidate: 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu16
<rickspencer3> huh
<bryce> so it's curious where that git snapshot of compiz is coming from
<rickspencer3> I thought I removed the compiz ppa from sources
<rickspencer3> I'll try later
<rickspencer3> bryce, I assume you are not seeing the issue on your i965?
<bryce> rickspencer3, yeah, compiz only takes about 2% cpu on my 965
<bryce> let me update to absolute latest just in case tho
<bryce> gconfd is using up 25% cpu, that's a bit odd
<rugby471> see ya guys
<awe> fta: i'm working on the NM build failure from last night.  should i just commit changes to the ubuntu.head branch?
<fta> awe, yes
<awe> fta: ok, i'll ping you if/when i land my changes.  thanks!
<awe> fyi, it might be 1st thing tomorrow
<fta> awe, the bot runs at 7am CEST
<fta> that's 5am UTC
<awe> ok.  do you automatically sync your daily build branch with ubuntu.head?
<fta> yes
<awe> ok, cool... that makes sense
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs/annotate/head:/ppabot-pkgs-nmt.conf
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-28
<rickspencer3-afk> bye all ... off for a quick mini holiday - back on Sunday
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - regarding bug 420234 - usually if the symbols differ from your symbols file, you will see that in the build log (with a diff as well)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420234 in pango1.0 "Update to 1.25.5" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420234
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, which log?  The output of bzr-builddeb?
<robert_ancell> bzr-buildpackage
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you should see it somewhere when you build it
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - there is an example of what you should see in here:
<chrisccoulson> (search for dpkg-gensymbols)
<chrisccoulson> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25389911/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.tracker_0.6.93-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> (URL would help)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<rugby471> mac_v: you there?
<rugby471> mac_v: have a look at this - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30923475/out-2.ogv
<mac_v> rugby471: hi... just a sec
<rugby471> kl
<mac_v> rugby471: i dont understand , does that mean you have found a way to use multiple png/svg? in the GTKtree?
<rugby471> oh yeah!
<rugby471> that animated icon is made up of 9 seperate pngs
<rugby471> we aren't constrained to gifs now :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: hmm... great , ust one think the speed is too fast, can the animation be slower?
<mac_v> just*
<rugby471> yeah ofcourse
<rugby471> basically I set a timeout
<rugby471> source_id = gobject.timeout_add(50, self.timeout)
<mac_v> rugby471: thats great , can i have a look at the code?
<rugby471> where 50 is the number of milliseconds
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> though some of it could be improved :-)
<rugby471> mav_v: http://pastebin.com/d15c17617
<rugby471> mac_v: http://pastebin.com/d15c17617
<rugby471> a lot fo the code could be improved, however at the most basic level, it just keeps updating a gtk.Image every n milliseconds with a new pixbuf
<mac_v> rugby471: i think it would be better to use 18 images , for 10 degrees each ,  but first lets try with 20 degrees and with 9 images and timer 1000 millisecs and see how it works
<rugby471> sure, all the variables can be changed
<rugby471> this was just a 5-minute quick demo that I slapped up
<rugby471> just send me the icons when you are done and I can do it :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: just give me a couple of hours , i'm in the middle of something else ... will get back to you when i have the images  :)
<rugby471> hehe sure
<rugby471> mvo: yo
<mvo> hey rugby471
<rugby471> I have nearly cracked the icon thingy
<rugby471> have a look here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30923475/out-2.ogv
 * mvo looks
<mvo> rugby471: sweet!
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> I am just integrating it into the software-store code
<mvo> rugby471: is the code in a repo yet?
 * mvo jumps in delight
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> :)
<rugby471> :-)
<rugby471> I will upload it as soon as it is done
<rugby471> I already have a repo here - https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-store/software-store-andrew
<rugby471> it has some small changes
<rugby471> mvo : I might need you to test something in a few minutes
<rugby471> I am testing software-store through virtualbox
<rugby471> and the throbber looks kinda jumpy
<rugby471> but it might just be virtualbox
<mvo> rugby471: cool, I'm merging now and have a look
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> but just wait, I ned to push the icon changes
<mvo> ok, there is also currently a hardcoded path i(/mnt/software-store :)
<rugby471> yeah :-)
<rugby471> where is it again, I need to change that
<rugby471> mvo : where is that hardcoded path again?
<mvo> rugby471: softwarestore/view/viewswitcher.py
<mvo> line 134 (in my merge)
<rugby471> ah yes
<rugby471> look at my branch now https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-store/software-store-andrew
<rugby471> mvo : that has been corrected and the proper icon code is in there
<mvo> sweet! thanks
 * mvo merges
<rugby471> I need you to test that revision
<rugby471> see if the icon is jumpy :-)
<rugby471> btw I have put in a placeholder progress icon
<rugby471> mac_v said :  just give me a couple of hours , i'm in the middle of something else ... will get back to you when i have the images  :)
<rugby471> mvo : btw does the new policykit support that checkbox where it said 'remeber authorisation for session' ?
<rugby471> otherwise that dialog is going to get pretty annoying
<rugby471> (unless we support a queue of app installs/removes and then only apply change when the user says 'go')
<mvo> rugby471: it should only ask once per action (i.e. once for install, once for removal)
<rugby471> ah, my mistake :-)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> I guess its arguable if it should only ask once and not once per install/remove
<rugby471> yeah
<rugby471> anyway
<rugby471> mvo : have you had a chance to look at that progress icon stuttery thing
<rugby471> (sorry if I am being impatient)
<mvo> rugby471: yes, its doing it for me too, I'm just checking if I can make sense of it
<rugby471> oh.. damn it
<rugby471> are you running on karmic (native)
<mac_v> rugby471: http://filebin.ca/jyxqcw/Progress.tar , i'v just labeled them 1~9 see how this works with 1000 millisecs , if need we can make more
<rugby471> ah goody
<rugby471> i'll put them in my branch then
<rugby471> mac_v: would you mind uploading this tar to the wiki page about icons, as I am only going to use them as png's
<mac_v> rugby471: i thought mpt wanted them as svg ? does svg not work?
<mac_v> converting to pmg is not prob
<mac_v> png*
<rugby471> well it's going to take up memeroy & cpu converting them on the fly
<rugby471> mvo : what do we want to do, leave them as SVG and convert on the fly, or make them pngs (we are only using them at one res so there isn't much need for svg)
<mac_v> mvo: rugby471: hmmm... ok.. i'll upload both versions , which ever works better we can use , i'v no probs with png , its just mpt wanted them as vector images
<rugby471> oh okay
<mvo> I think it makes sense to have the svg in the source, but for the display, we can just use the png
<mac_v> rugby471: just to make sure how does it work now? do we need more icons? or is 9 enough?
<rugby471> I shall just check
<mac_v> rugby471: ok... pls upload a quick video of it :)
<rugby471> to be honest, the more there are, the smoother it will be
<rugby471> so maybe 9 is not enough
<rugby471> the firefox throbber is 31 images :-)
<rugby471> I shall just test it out
<mac_v> my thoughts too
<rugby471> actually it looks quite good
<rugby471> however it we want it at slow speeds then we need more
<rugby471> mac_v : could you try 20?
<rugby471> I shall upload a video
<mvo> rugby471: I moved your code into its own widget now, could you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/260759/ please?
<rugby471> mac_v : here is a video http://videobin.org/+cu/f2.html
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> hehe that is a lot better than my code :-)
<mvo> rugby471: all build on top of your work!
<mvo> now when I run it standalone its smooth, I try it in software-store now. its quite possible that the main loop there is already pretty busy (with doing dbus stuff etc)
<rugby471> yeah it is smooth for me
<rugby471> mvo : how slow do we want to progress icon, or is that mpt's job ?
<rugby471> hehe software-store is going to be awesome :-)
<mvo> rugby471: uh, good question, it should not be too fast otherwise people get nervous :)
<rugby471> yeah that's what I was thinking, spinning icons are being to annoy me already this morning :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: we need about 20 as the icon needs to be quite slow
<rugby471> looking at it now, my icon code was pretty dirty :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: don't worry actually, if you are busy I'll create the 20 form your SVG
<mac_v> rugby471: hmm... just a sec. how many do we need exactly? 18 or 20?
<rugby471> 20 - a rough estimate
<rugby471> 18 is fine also
<mac_v> rugby471: if you notice the video the 100 millisec is quite correct speed , just addin more icons will fix it... i'll get you the icons in half hr , or if you are in a hurry ;) ...
<rugby471> don't worry I shall do them :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: no probs then , do you know how to convert them to png?
<rugby471> yup
<mac_v> ok.. great
<rugby471> mvo : is this the speed we want (FPS of 5) ? - http://videobin.org/+cv/f3.html
<rugby471> (ignore gitteryness)
<mvo> yeah, that looks good
<mvo> I like that
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> well that is about 40 icons :-)
<rugby471> should I create them?
<rugby471> wait amin
<rugby471> damn it :-)
<rugby471> we can rotate them in gtk
<rugby471> http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygtk/class-gdkpixbuf.html#method-gdkpixbuf--rotate-simple
<rugby471> thats makes it a lot easier
<rugby471> we only have to ship one image
<rugby471> mvo : I'll try and do that
<rugby471> mvo : oops it seems we can't we can only do 90 degrees, oh well :-)
<mvo> rugby471: heh :) that is a real drawback for this function :P
<mvo> oh well :)
 * mvo wonders if a thread would help with the stuttering
 * rugby471 wonders if he will every get his head around what threading is
<mvo> yeah, good point - I usually try to avoid it too
<mvo> hm, maybe its something else, it seems like the timout is called often enough (I just checked with time.time())
<mac_v> mvo: though its nice to see rugby471 is enthusiastic to fix this quickly , it is better to get a review of the icon from either kwwii or mat_t , before we push this into main... what do you think?
<mac_v> btw kwwii will be coming back to work today
<rugby471> I just tried 45 icons, it was good but I think too much :-)
<rugby471> I#m going to try with 30 icons
<rugby471> make that 36 (nice round number :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: about the number of icons , i think its a bit waste of space to have so many , is it possible to compress all of them and extract the images to /tmp on the fly and use them?
<rugby471> dunno
<rugby471> that is something to look into
<rugby471> I recon we could do it with PIL
<rugby471> but for the moment we are just trying to get it working :-)
<rugby471> but I will look into other methods don't worry
<rugby471> mvo : is this okay? (with 36 images, 12 FPS) http://videobin.org/+cv/f4.html
<mac_v> rugby471: looks great :)
<rugby471> cool
<mvo> rugby471: I checked the stuttering a bit more and it seems like it has something to do with the treeview and/or the image renderer. when I add the normal gtk.Image based widget to the main app, there is no stuttering during install or removal
<mvo> (well, no is not quite right, I saw it once very briefly)
<rugby471> right
<rugby471> well that gtkImageCellRenderer.py is not mine
<rugby471> I found it in the pygtk FAQ
<rugby471> there is a bit about animaiton in there
<rugby471> line 29
<rugby471> mvo : maybe it has something to do with it?
<mac_v> mvo: is software store not supposed to have "report a problem" [apport support] ? or ...
<mvo> mac_v: it should have it, I need to look how I can add it
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, I was suspecting that too
<rugby471> hehe
<mvo> meh, I really like the animatedimage class now .) I hope we can keep it
<mac_v> mvo: ok ,i'll just report a bug as reminder?
<mvo> I was wondering if we should maybe have a AnimatedCellRenderer or something
<mvo> mac_v: there is one open already IIRC
<mac_v> oh... ok
<mvo> bug #420127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420127 in software-store "software-store lacks a "Report a Problem" function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420127
<mvo> :)
<mac_v> great ;)
<rugby471> mvo : I recon it has to be that animation_timeout function, but the pygtk in there is too advanced for me :-)
<rugby471> oops I'm back
<rugby471> maybe I shouldn't have run a karmic virtualmachine and 10 other windows since 8:00AM :-)
<rugby471> mvo : gotta go for a bit now, don't worry you will crack it :-)
<mvo> :)
 * mvo waves
<mvo> mac_v: launchpad integration is now added
<rugby471> mvo : apport?
<mvo> yes
<rugby471> kl
<mvo> and get help online etc
 * mac_v wonders why he upgrade to kernel -8 is being blocked !
<mac_v> the*
<rugby471> mvo : just before I go, could a possible solution be to set the cellrenderer back to a pixbuf
<rugby471> and simply update the pixbuf rather than updating an image?
<rugby471> image > gtk.Image
<mvo> rugby471: yes, definitely worth a try
<rugby471> or simply everytime we update the image, tell the cellrender to redraw
<rugby471> anyway I shall leave these things to you :-)
<mvo> I will work on this in the afternoon again :)
<rugby471> cool
<didrocks> mvo: hey! I tried to open the .ui file of software-store yesterday in glade and I got in multiple warnings (additionnally to the traditional "no icon in.."): http://paste.ubuntu.com/260791/ Is it normal?
<mvo> so feel free to look into it again some more
<mvo> didrocks: no - I think there is a problem in the ui file somewhere
<didrocks> mvo: ok, but you didn't add anything outside glade, right (just to check)?
<mvo> didrocks: you mean I did not modify the file by hand :) ? no
<mvo> I don't think so
<didrocks> mvo: ok, thanks. For launchpad integration, I can do some work there. I've already done that in both C and python.
<mvo> didrocks: meh, sorry. I just added it :(
<didrocks> mvo: oh ok, no pb. I'll work more on the interface itself :)
<mvo> didrocks: the bug why the search looses focus is also anoying
<mvo> didrocks: great, thanks :)
<didrocks> mpt: well, I was thinking about your animation (for "where is it") and maybe we'll have some solution using GNOME accessibility layer. (but this animation can't be in clutter as we want to control something outside the current application)
<didrocks> mpt: also, I looked at the ui yesterday. Ok, we can do some stuff in clutter, but you have to be aware of two things:
<didrocks> 1/ clutter needs a 3D driver. It will not be an issue with GNOME 3 as it uses clutter (with mutter, which is metacity + clutter) by default, so, they enforce a 3d driver support already
<mpt> didrocks, yes, Ted Gould also thought we'd need to use the accessibility layer for that. So we have discussed turning it on by default early in the Karmic+1 cycle, to shake out the bugs so that it can be always-on.
<didrocks> But we can't add clutter in the store before GNOME3 (we can, but everyone who wants to use it have to have a 3d handling graphic driver)
<didrocks> mpt: ok, perfect. I'll give a try, so :)
<didrocks> 2/ clutter-gtk is still in early development phase (so binding I rebuilt for adding advanced effect is even not in trunk)
<mpt> thanks for investigating this, didrocks
<rugby471> mvo : did you see the other changes in my branch?
<mvo> rugby471: no, sorry. I will look at them now and merge them individually
<rugby471> cheers
<rugby471> there is one change that mpt probably needs to look at
<rugby471> it is about the behaviour of the Get free software and Installed Software buttons
<rugby471> mpt: someojne filed a bug that clicking the buttons should take you to the home screen
<rugby471> I agreed with this
<rugby471> Also I put in place that when you clicked these the navigation bar is set back to home
<rugby471> mpt & mvo : is this inline with the behaviour that you wanted when you designed it?
<mpt> rugby471, no, they're like tabs in a tabbed window, they should take you to exactly the same part of the section you were in before
<mpt> If you want to go up to the top of the section, you can use the path button
<mpt> mvo, has rugby471 signed the Contributor Agreement?
<rugby471> oh okay, don't merge that change then :-)
<rugby471> mpt : no not yet, but I can
<mpt> cool, thanks
<rugby471> I shall do it in half an hour, I have to go do something now :-) see ya
<didrocks> mpt: I'm wondering what's the difference of context between animation 1 et 2 in "Animation of the main pane" section. For me, navigating from the lobby screen to a department screen or changing from one item to another in the navigation pane is the same thing. I should miss something :)
<mpt> didrocks, I need to go through the spec and make my terminology consistent, I've been all over the place
<mpt> didrocks, but by "department" I mean Accessories, Education, Games, Graphics, etc
<mpt> Those departments aren't shown in the navigation pane, whereas the "Get Free Software" and "Installed Software" sections are in the navigation pane.
<didrocks> mpt: ok, oh, I guessed first that the navigation pane was the pane at the top, not the one on the left. Ok, understood now, thanks :)
<mpt> The subtle metaphor is that this is a department store, and you're going in an elevator to (for example) the floor where all the Games are, and (ding!) the doors open
<didrocks> sweet :)
<didrocks> I'll try to get something, but again, it will not be mergeable (just proof of concept) until clutter isn't mandatory for GNOME. In the meanwhile I can work also on the pygtk side.
<al-maisan> hrmm .. I cannot print at present and see the following line in /var/log/messages upon plugging in the printer cable:
<al-maisan> Aug 28 12:38:57 Px4 kernel: [  168.321039] type=1503 audit(1251455937.238:16): operation="open" pid=4408 parent=4403 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=7 ouid=0 name="/dev/bus/usb/"
<al-maisan> Is this a know issue?
<al-maisan> What should I add to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd to ix it?
<al-maisan> *fix
<al-maisan> Hmm .. I added a "/dev/bus/usb/** rw," line to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd; now the printer state is: "Waiting for printer to become available" .. for the last 10 minutes.
<al-maisan> BTW, /var/log/messages now says:
<al-maisan> Aug 28 12:58:57 Px4 kernel: [ 1368.053230] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 7 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x0482 pid 0x0015
<rugby471> mvo: are you busy, or could I ask you something about software-store's code
<mvo> rugby471: just ask
<rugby471> cool
<rugby471> mvo: I am trying to pass an optionla package argument form the commandline
<rugby471> I have set it up so that the arguement gets to app.py fine
<rugby471> however when I try to run self.app_details_view.show_app(package)
<rugby471> I get the error   File "/mnt/softwarestore/apt/aptcache.py", line 30, in has_key
<rugby471>     return self._cache.has_key(key)
<rugby471> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'has_key'
<mvo> rugby471: its probably still opening the cache in the background in this case, see the refresh() code
<rugby471> I think it is becuase I am trying to view this page before a cache has been built, where should I put the code so that it behaves corrcetly?
<rugby471> hehe
<mvo> rugby471: in this case (when using apt:) we could just not do the cache opening in the background
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> what function is opening the cache?
<rugby471> mvo : ah I think I have got past that blocker :-)
<rugby471> thanks
<mvo> rugby471: apt/aptcache.py adds itself via a timeout that opens the cache, I add a "cache-opened" signal now, then you can just subscribe to that - what do you think?
<mvo> oh, you solved it already :) ?
<rugby471> a bit :-)
<rugby471> one last question
<rugby471> mvo : on the wiki page, it says that if software-store PACKAGE is run, then we should open that package
<rugby471> however while looking on the OptionParser page (the module that I am using for parsing our arguements)
<rugby471> it says that optional arguements are typically given a switch (ie. -p PACKAGE)
<rugby471> only compulsory arguements are given without a switch
<rugby471> do we still want to go with the functionality specified on the wiki?
<rugby471> from a technical point of view, there is no problem
<rugby471> .. either way
<rugby471> just a convention (thats the word I was looking for)
<mvo> I think in this case we should follow our spec
<rugby471> ok
<mvo> t would be nice if you could add a --debug switch as well
<rugby471> sure
<mvo> that just sets logger to debug  :)
<mvo> great!
<rugby471> would that correspond to logging.basicConfig(level=logging.DEBUG)
<rugby471> ?
<rugby471> mvo : ?
<c_korn> hello
<rugby471> hi
<c_korn> is Ted Gould here ?
<mvo> rugby471: yes
<rugby471> kl
<kenvandine> c_korn, not yet, but ted should be around within the next hour
<c_korn> kenvandine: k. thanks
<rugby471> mvo : for handling of errors (for example the package supplied on the commandline doesn't exist) do you want me to put in a error dialog function that can be reused?
<rugby471> in app.py
<mvo> rugby471: please :)
<mvo> rugby471: simple wrappers around a gtkmessagedialog should be fine
<mvo> I like something like "error(summary, text)"
<mvo> error(primary, secondary) - I'm not fuzzed aobut the exact variable names
<fta> kenvandine, hi, i saw you've committed some stuff to ~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging, could you please update ~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging.trunk?
<rugby471> yeah that was what I was going for :-)
<kenvandine> fta, humm... what is that branch for?
<fta> kenvandine, well, it's the branch that is supposed to track trunk, it's base for the 2 PPAs
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i see
<fta> i'm not sure about the one you touched
<kenvandine> i touched the one referenced in Vcs-Bzr
<kenvandine> fta, ~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging.trunk hasn't been touched since may
<fta> kenvandine, indeed, yet that the branch used for the dailies, so it's stable ;)
<fta> +'s
<kenvandine> ok :)
<kenvandine> fta, merged and pushed
<fta> thanks
<tgpraveen1> any one knows when messaging indicator will get empathy support?
<mac_v> mpt: i'v shown the icon to kwwii too  , he said its fine , now where and how many icons are needed is confusing! could you clarify?
<rugby471> mvo : I have half-completed the commandline package handling, it probably needs someone who knows more about the code to complete it (wink, wink) :-) However the debug, help message and error dialog thing all work and are implemented
<mvo> rugby471: nice, is it in the same branch that you posted before?
<rugby471> not yet, just pushing
<mpt> mac_v, sory, what specifically is confusing?
<mac_v> mpt: rugby471 and mvo have been doing the animation using 36 or 42... i dont know , i wanted to know exactly how many icons you guys wanted. once you are done with the code stuff
<rugby471> mvo : nearly there, by the way, only merge the contributions of the latest rev as the rest is probably out of sync with your branch
<mpt> mac_v, 36 or 42 what? Pixels, or frames, or something else?
<rugby471> mac_v: 36 is the number we are going with and the 36 icons are available in my branch
<rugby471> 36 - number of rotations
<mac_v> mpt: 32px but 36 number of icons
<mpt> mac_v, mvo is really the best person to answer that question. My only requirement is that it doesn't look jumpy. :-)
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<rugby471> mpt : I did some testing and 36 is the best number
<rugby471> it doesn't look jumpy at the speed we want to go with but it isn't too many
<mac_v> rugby471: so i dont need to send any icons? all is good then?
<mpt> rugby471, a period of about two seconds?
<rugby471> mac_v : yes all is good
<rugby471> mpt: (with 36 images, 12 FPS) http://videobin.org/+cv/f4.html
<mac_v> mpt: now that rugby471 has completed the 36 icons from the 9 i'v sent do i need to sign the contributions
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> http://www.canonical.com/contributors
 * mpt is surprised Chromium apparently "does not support HTML5 video"
<mpt> rugby471, that looks good
<rugby471> mpt : thx, HTML5 video is coming though
<mpt> The icon will fairly often be spinning around for hundreds of seconds while you do other stuff, so it should be fairly sedate :-)
<mac_v> mpt: rugby471: hehe.. i was confused , would it be my contribution or rugby471's , since he completed the set ;)
<rugby471> yeah thats what me and mvo were talking about
<rugby471> if it was whizzing around we'd have loads of emails from annoyed users rather than happy ones :-)
<mac_v> mpt: i send the mail to mvo right?
<rugby471> mac_v : definitely yours, all I did was rotate the image in inkscape and export it
<mpt> mac_v, mvo and to the address on the Web page
<mvo> mpt: I added a text for packages that have other packages depending on them (so that the user knows about that). does "%s is installed on this computer. %s installed pieces of software use it." is a good sentence?
<didrocks> queuing installs is a long awaited features, people would like it with software-store :)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: have you done much polkit1 debugging yet?
<mpt> rugby471, we could be sneaky and do what Microsoft did with Internet Explorer's throbber, and Apple did with the bouncing Dock in Mac OS X: make it fast in early versions, but slow it down in later versions, so that people who count the speed of loading by the number of spins/bounces are impressed at how much faster it is in the new version
<chrisccoulson> james_w - not yet. how come?
<rugby471> mpt : haha that is great :-)
<james_w> users-admin is broken for me
<james_w> (users-admin:1717): polkitgtk-WARNING **: Error sync-checking authorization for action id `org.freedesktop.systemtoolsbackends.set': Remote Exception invoking org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.CheckAuthorization() on /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority at name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.NotAuthorized: Only trusted callers can use CheckAuthorization(), unix-user:jw2328 is not trusted
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried users-admin yet actually
<chrisccoulson> one second, i will try it too
<james_w> no worries though, just wondered if you would have some pointers :-)
<mpt> mvo, so that's a case where we really do need to send people to Synaptic?
<mpt> mvo, I see an example of this is Sylpheed mail client
<mvo> mpt: depends if we want to do that or not, we can just let people remove it anyway
<mvo> mpt: or show them a dialog or something with details. I don't mind either way
<mpt> mvo, well, what are we trying to protect people from here?
<mvo> mpt: removing stuff by accident.
<rugby471> mvo : you have a dialog function :-)
<mvo> mpt: I see two cases here: "I removed bla and that also removed blub" and "I removed hearts and now all my gnome-games are gone"
 * mpt looks at Synaptic's equivalent warning: "The chosen action also affects other packages"
<mpt> mvo, how are those two cases different?
<mvo> mpt: the former is for packages that are a dependency of something already installed
<mvo> mpt: the later is for packages that have multiple apps in the same package (gnome-games)
<mpt> hmmmm
<mvo> mpt: currently the user may think that that he can remove "hears" only
<mpt> mvo, is it easy to get from a package name to the application name+icon?
<mvo> when he really can only remove all of them nor none
<mpt> mvo, e.g. if someone tries to remove Hearts, to give them a list of the other *applications* that will also be removed
<mvo> mpt: that is doable (but not implemented right now)
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i don't see the error here
<james_w> oh
<james_w> thanks for testing
<mpt> mvo, are you comfortable doing it in time? Or would you rather just show a list of packages?
<mpt> mvo, or just failing and sending people to Synaptic?
<mvo> mpt: not all pkgs will have desktopfiles/icons so we will need both
<mpt> well, sure
<mvo> mpt: as a fallback (if it can not be done) we can sent people to synaptic
<mpt> mvo, I'm happy designing any of those three (confirmation with list of applications/packages > confirmation with list of packages > sending people to Synaptic), it's just dependent on how much time you want to spend on it for 1.0.
<mvo> mpt: lets aim for "confirmation with list of applications/packages"
<mpt> We choose to go to the moon!
<mpt> ok
<mvo> going to space is enough :P
<mpt> mvo, I'll start drawing that up in about 1 hour 40 min, I have a meeting with the other spaceman first :-)
<chrisccoulson> james_w - the error message suggests that the caller is not UID 0
<chrisccoulson> that shouldn't be the case though should it? (system-tools-backends runs as root)?
<james_w> but it is g-s-t that queries isn't it?
<mac_v> mvo: hmm..! for some reason when i first sent the contributors mail from a mail client it failed , I'v sent it again from the web. could you confirm when you've received it , or I'll send another one ;)
<mvo> mpt: sure, thanks
<chrisccoulson> james_w - g-s-t shouldn't be doing anything with it. it should be s-t-b that checks the authorizations
<chrisccoulson> (at least that's my understanding of how polkit-1 works now anyway)
<james_w> ah, that is true
<james_w> I have a suspicion that g-s-t will make the call to find out whether to present the unlock button though
<chrisccoulson> that's quite possible
<chrisccoulson> but i thought it got that from an extra method from system-tools-backends?
<james_w> I'm starting to think a session restart is needed
<chrisccoulson> the lock button is part of libpolkit-1-gtk
<james_w> I suspect version skew between the various parts is at fault
<chrisccoulson> that's quite possible
<rugby471> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/420517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420517 in software-store "Installed apps: "where-to" and open button" [Undecided,New]
<rugby471> this could be the fallback for those without clutter
<rugby471> (the fancy where is it mouseover)
<mvo> mac_v: I have the mail, thanks!
<mac_v> mvo: thanks :)
<davmor2> is it known that add/remove applications is now showing up under applications and in system->administration?
<mac_v> davmor2: actually it needs to be removed
<mac_v> totally from the system , since software store is replacing it
<davmor2> mac_v: in that case I won't bother with a bug until app store is in :)
<mac_v> davmor2: oh , i just realized , i have app store installed... so Add/Remove is shown only in the apps menu
<davmor2> mac_v: I just get add/remove twice on todays iso
<mac_v> davmor2: software store is in the universe repo for now , awaitin MIR ;)
<davmor2> mac_v: ah okay :)
<dobey> pitti: care to do an upload? :)
<c_korn> tedg: hello
<tedg> Could someone core-dev mark these branches as abandoned for me please?  lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/indicator-applet/messages-ubuntu  lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/indicator-applet/sus-ubuntu  They've been moved to ~ubuntu-desktop.
<tedg> c_korn: 'morning
<c_korn> tedg: you may remember me. I was making some patch for fusa before the jaunty release which adds an option whether the logout/restart/shutdown confirmations should be shown
<c_korn> now there is indicator-session in karmic and I also wanted to make a patch for this now
<mac_v> tedg: what does "New Session" in indicator-applet-sus actually do? restart the session?
<kenvandine> mac_v, switch user
<kenvandine> dobey, pitti is out today
<dobey> oh
<mac_v> oh! hehe , weird label!
<dobey> well crap :)
<mac_v> kenvandine: Bug #291278 shall i mark this bug as also affects indicator-applet-sus ? or start a new bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291278 in fast-user-switch-applet "User switcher applet layout incorrect on vertical panels" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291278
<kenvandine> indicator-applet-sus is no more
<kenvandine> indicator-applet-session
<kenvandine> and sure
<mac_v> huh ! the "about" still says indicator-applet-sus ... i think that needs to be corrected :)
<kenvandine> it has been corrected
<kenvandine> just need a new release
<korn_> sorry. internet connection lost. did I miss a message ?
<kenvandine> <kenvandine> it has been corrected
<kenvandine>  just need a new release
<kenvandine> korn_, oh... sorry
<kenvandine> not for you :)
<korn_> np :)
<tgpraveen1> kenvandine: do u have any idea when the messaging indicator will have empathy support?
<mac_v> kenvandine: i cant find indicator-applet-session , in the projects   , nor sus? is there another name?
<tgpraveen1> i think your branch had it long ago. any idea what happened?
<tedg> c_korn: Okay, but we don't have much of a configuration infrastructure.... so I'm not sure how it'd be set.
<mac_v> indicator-session ?
<tedg> tgpraveen1: It does, it just doesn't detect it starting up...  so if you start it second...
<mac_v> tedg: is it FUSA now indicator-session ?
<tedg> mac_v: Yes.
<mac_v> hmm... :) ,  FUSA > indicator-applet-sus > indicator-applet-session >indicator-session ...hehe
<korn_> tedg: I see. the gconf keys also completely have been removed. as I do not know much about gtk programming I will first try to only make the gconf key.
<tedg> mac_v: No, indicator-session is the logic.  indicator-applet-session is the wrapper into gnome-panel
<kenvandine> tgpraveen1, soon i hope... tedg is going to make it not suck :)
<tedg> korn_: Well, we were trying to avoid gconf this release, and wait for dconf so that we could get the logic into KDE eventually.  They'll never accept gconf :)
<mac_v> tedg: hmm... i was searching for the name of project to add in the also affects :)
<korn_> tedg: btw if the confirmations should be shown then the logout/shutdown/restart menu entries really should be suffixed by '...'. I will try to also fix that
<kenvandine> mac_v, oh... indicator-applet
<tedg> korn_: Good point!  Oops.
<mac_v> kenvandine: isnt indicator applet the messaging menu? or is it for both ... ?
<tedg> mac_v: indicator-applet is the gnome-panel wrapper for indicator-messages.
 * mac_v thinks Ubuntu is running short on labels and recycling labels by appending names ;p
 * tedg thinks we need to switch to Chinese for package names :)
 * kenvandine thinks all the names are too similar
 * mac_v agrees^
<dobey> tedg: ogham!
 * dobey will name his next project using morse code
<mvo> rugby471: a nice project that I just thought of is to add graying out/in of the menu items. i.e. if a app is selected, make install sensitive, else sensitive(False)
<mvo> that is currently not implemented
<mvo> but really should be :)
<rugby471> cool
<rugby471> I shall get on it :-)
<rugby471> mvo : has anyhting else been implemented since I last spoke to you?
<c_korn> tedg: can panel_applet_gconf_get_bool () still be used to get the key's value ? because I do not see a PanelApplet occurence in the new code.
<mvo> rugby471: implemented or merged?
<rugby471> both?
<mvo> rugby471: I implemented a warning on pkg removal now with a class that can be expanded so that we can do it in a more meaningful way later
<rugby471> mvo : I am just interested :-)
<tedg> c_korn: Nope, there isn't.  It's not a panel applet itself.  So there is no panel gconf keys either.
<tedg> are
<mvo> rugby471: I have merged the dialog bit, but not more :(
<rugby471> kool
<mvo> rugby471: sorry, I do that next
<mvo> rugby471: I moved it into view.dialogs
<rugby471> don't worry, theres still plenty of time :-)
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> in my branch I reverted the behaviour of the sidebar that I spoke to you about, but I did fix one bug
<rugby471> when you click on the home button, it removes other items in the breadcrumbs, not consistent with the behaviour of the other buttons in the breadcrumbs
<didrocks> rugby471: the "where-to" will not use clutter but (as said later with mpt), the GNOME accessibility layer
<rugby471> didrocks : ah
<rugby471> didrocks : are you working on that?
<didrocks> rugby471: clutter is only binded to a window. It can go "outside" :)
<didrocks> rugby471: yes, I have some ideas about how we can achieve it :)
<rugby471> I was just thinking if the gnome accessibility layer is not actuvated, we can use the simple method of showing (in that bug report)
<rugby471> it is going to be very cool
<rugby471> :-)
<didrocks> rugby471: but as this will use the accessibility layer by default, we have to check that it doesn't introduce unwanted effect (so, activate it early in karmic+1)
<rugby471> yah
<rugby471> yeah
<c_korn> tedg: so gconf_client_get_bool() is the proper function then ?
<didrocks> rugby471: also, clutter can't be used for such an app before GNOME3 is in ubuntu (10.10 normally) as it enforces the use of a 3D graphic driver (which will be mandatory for GNOME3)
<rugby471> right
<rugby471> didrocks : what will hapen for those who don't have a 3d graphics card then?
<didrocks> rugby471: but I will stil experiment a bit to see what we will be able to do in the futur :)
<didrocks> rugby471: no GNOME3 for them
<rugby471> blimey
<rugby471> that's a bit harsh :-)
<mpt> all righty, meeting over, time for the removal-of-dependencies alert
<didrocks> rugby471: it's been a hard discussion on the gnome-devel list. But sometimes, you have to move on.
<rugby471> anyway it's okay for me, I have a 3d GPU :-)
<tedg> c_korn: Well, except that we don't have any gconf schema and aren't linking to the libraries.
<c_korn> tedg: I add that. also was a settings window for the indicator-session never planned ?
 * c_korn loves configurable GUI :)
<didrocks> rugby471: how is the code base, still easy to understand? (I just take a look quickly yesterday)
<tedg> c_korn: No, no preferences.
<rugby471> didrocks : for softwareStore? Yes, pretty easy, it is quite clean
<didrocks> rugby471: I trust mvo to keep it clean :)
<rugby471> hehe
<c_korn> hm, I wonder what is bad about preferences
<rugby471> mvo : how do I access the gtkbuilder object from appdetailsview? I need to use get_object() to set the menu items to sensitive or not
<mpt> rugby471, mvo: What's the "dialog" function for, specifically?
<rugby471> just any dialog
<rugby471> it is a quick way to create a dialog and a way to save having to type out the relevent lines of code everytime
<mpt> rugby471, such as a preferences dialog? Or just alerts?
<rugby471> mpt: it can be reused for any message dialog
<rugby471> not just alerts
<rugby471> not > no
<rugby471> just alerts
<mpt> ah, great
<rugby471> we can construct a preferences dialog if you want though
<mpt> So we can improve the layout etc of alerts all in one go
<mpt> e.g. specify a standard width for them
<mpt> hi MadsRH
<rugby471> it can be : gtk.MESSAGE_INFO, gtk.MESSAGE_WARNING, gtk.MESSAGE_QUESTION or gtk.MESSAGE_ERROR
<rugby471> mpt: yes if we wanted :-)
<MadsRH> mpt: Hi
<mpt> MadsRH, have you seen <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore/Icons>? :-)
<rugby471> mpt: I think Sebastian's submission is quite comical :-)
<MadsRH> mpt: yes, Sebastian's suggestion look rather good
<mpt> looks a bit like <http://appbodega.com/>
<MadsRH> it is already used in a article on softpedia ;-)
<MadsRH> mpt: it does (and it's cartoon-ish)
<MadsRH> mpt: I was thinking about something like this http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/175241/Ubuntu-store-inspiration.jpg
<rugby471> MadsRH: that would be pretty sweet
<MadsRH> with app icons for the wall and a CD in front
<mac_v> MadsRH: how would you convey that in a 32 px icon? the idea is cool though
<MadsRH> mac_v: right, I guess that wouldn't work that well
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> i think sebastien's idea was cute :) just needs a bit of touchup , to make it feel less cartoon-ish
<rugby471> mvo : how can I access a menu item in the gtkBuilder object from appdetailsview.py
<rugby471> mac_v & MadsRH : that could be done in a 32 px icon
<MadsRH> mpt: I'll brainstorm on some other ideas tonight and upload it to the wiki if anything good comes to mind
<rugby471> the apps would have to be small sqaures
<mac_v> rugby471: actually i was confused by the icon used in the apps ;) ,  it needs to be done in 24px and 22px
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mpt : is mvo here?
<mvo> rugby471: yes, on th ephone
<rugby471> ah, could you look at my question when you are finsihed
<rugby471> ?
<mvo> rugby471: currently accessing in the detailsview is not possible, I think best is to let the detailsview emit a signal when a package is viewed
<rugby471> I thought so
<rugby471> thanks
<mvo> rugby471: something like this, I would like to have the widget independent from app logic
<rugby471> sabdfl has joined 5 times :-)
<rugby471> mvo : cool
<sabdfl> rugby471: i'm testing wifi roaming with encrypted connections
<sabdfl> as you can see, it tends to drop and reconnect :-/
<rugby471> sabdfl : hehe np
<chrisccoulson> sounds about as reliable as my 3G connection ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: thats why i turn off the joined and left messages ;)
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mac_v : I leave them on otherwise I will end up asking a person questions who has left a few hours ago :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: i use auto complete for that , so if the person is not there , it nic auto complete wont work
<mac_v> s/it/the
<rugby471> mvo : sorry couldn't get my head around gobject signals
<rugby471> mvo : I shall have to leave that to someone else
<mvo> rugby471: no problem
<rugby471> I shall find something else to do in Software-Store
<mvo> rugby471: I'm currently in the process of merging you changes :) what editor do you use? it seems like it get some random whitespace conflicts on merge (that is odd)
<rugby471> I use geany
<rugby471> mvo : maybe it is becuase I manually merged your branch and mine ?
<mvo> manually? you did not use bzr merge?
<rugby471> no, because you had changes which I did not and vice versa
<mvo> aha, ok
<mvo> yeah, that does explain it
<rugby471> I shall do this next time :-) sorry
<rugby471> mvo : if you do a sample gobject signal method, then I can learn from that
<rugby471> ideally it is just the stuff in app.py
<rugby471> I learned form the signals you put in apt-cache
<rugby471> and put them in appdetailsview
<rugby471> however I need the help with the code that needs to be in app.py
<rugby471> that would be helpful as there are quite a few things that need such signals (like the hiding of the search entry) wich I can do once I know how
<mvo> rugby471: look at the searchentry.py - that should be a good example
<mvo> rugby471: (sorry, on the phone again)
<mac_v> mpt: how is install and remove allowed to have icons? are they objects too?
<mac_v> aernt they actions?
<rugby471> mvo : np, I still can't do it, if you could set up app.py for receiving signals with a sample .connect function, I could easily learn how to do it
<rugby471> mvo : ofcourse in your own time :-)
<Amaranth> mvo: did you get a chance to check out my gnome-panel branch or are you going to let seb128 handle it when he gets back?
<bigon> ark, ubuntu now need telepathy-mission-control-5 and it's not in main
<bigon> :/
<bigon> s/ubuntu/empathy
<bigon> btw I'm remerging empathy with debian
<fta> kenvandine, hmm. all backports of gwibber are now broken. jaunty&lower need python-desktopcouch-records, and intrepid&hardy failed in python-distutils / cdbs
<kenvandine> fta, :(
<kenvandine> well... hmm
<kenvandine> python-desktopcouch-records can be  a suggests actually
<mvo> mpt: thanks for the dialog update. there is a case (when its not a dependency but a recommends) when removing does not remove the other app (but its still discouraged. should we just use a more generic text? or add special case code?
<mpt> mvo, do you have an example?
<mvo> package A and B are installed. A recommends B. now the user removes B. A does not have to get removed too, but A may have limited functionatliy from now on (a example might be a text editor that recommends a printing system. removing the printing system leaves the text editor intact, just limits its usefulness)
<kenvandine> fta, the python version thing is probably a problem too for backports
<mpt> oh, bother, the spec text and mockup conflict
<kenvandine> gwibber doesn't work with 2.5 anymore
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30940085/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.gwibber_2.0.0~bzr393-0ubuntu1~daily1~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> hm, so should i stop shipping it for intrepid & hardy?
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<mpt> mvo, I suggest just going ahead with the uninstallation for now, but note that in the "Unresolved issues" section
<mpt> so that we can come up with something more informative
<mpt> mvo, I'll be much happier tackling things like that once the main sections of the app are more complete :-)
<rugby471> mpt: note that the dialog you designed cannot be done with the generic dialog function we have already, we shall need to make a new one
<mpt> rugby471, I guessed as much
<rugby471> hehe don't worry through, it won't be hard
<jcastro> fta: I would stop shipping it, I mean, at some point we have to move forward
<rugby471> mpt: are those mockups hand-drawn?
<jcastro> fta: the old version still works for them right?
<mac_v> rugby471: the search button? is ther a bug about that?
<mpt> rugby471, yes
<rugby471> mpt: they are pretty cool :-)
<mpt> thanks
<rugby471> mac_v: sorry?
<mac_v> rugby471: there is no "clear" in the search field
<rugby471> there is at the moment
<rugby471> what revno are you running?
<mpt> There is in Softpedia's screenshots, so it must be true
<rugby471> there is in the version I am running
<mpt> ;-)
<mac_v> rugby471: 0.1.2
<mac_v> also typing in the search field opens a separate text input box below
<fta> jcastro, no idea. yesterday's karmic build was triggering apport every few minutes, so i had to stop using it
<rugby471> yeah that is a bug with the search entry loosing focus
<rugby471> mac_v: can you download the bzr branch and run it?
<mac_v> rugby471: link?
<rugby471> mac_v : https://code.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-store/trunk
 * mac_v checks it out
<rugby471> mac_v once you have donwloaded the branch, cd into it and run ./software-store
<mac_v> rugby471: i still see the same problem , there is not "clear" button inside the search box , this is in rev 141
<rugby471> mvo : I saw your branch using webkit, are we going to move towards this?
<mac_v> no*
<rugby471> screenshot?
<mvo> rugby471: I was playing with it, its nice but there is so little time :/
<rugby471> ah
<mac_v> rugby471: mvo: http://imagebin.ca/view/pQE7hw.html
<rugby471> that's strange
<rugby471> mac_v: could you try setting your gtk icon theme to human
<mac_v> rugby471:  huh! it appears with human ,  but not humanity!
<mac_v> what is the icon label used there?
<rugby471> i presume just a normal gtk-clear
<mac_v> weird :/
<rugby471> gtk.STOCK_CLEAR
<rugby471> mvo : sorry if you are busy, but when do you think you could have the gobject signal receving thing in place in app.py?
<mvo> rugby471: I commited (r142) a example
<mac_v> rugby471: why stock_clear? and not just gtk-clear?
<rugby471> it is the gtk stock clear
<rugby471> just in python :-)
 * mac_v checks gnome
<rugby471> mvo : thankyou I shall get to work :-)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> could you test the current bzr for software-store ? if its working well (as well as the previous verson) than I will upload it
<rugby471> mavo: it is working fine for me
<rugby471> however before you upload could you wait for one patch that I am making?
<rugby471> mav > mvo: see above
<mvo> rugby471: sure
<rugby471> it is about making the search box unsensitive when we are looking at an application details
<rugby471> mvo : in the mean time, there is my commmandline arguements patch
<rugby471> in my branch
<mvo> rugby471: I just checked that, it seems like it needs some additional functionatliy as the spec says "package name" (and not appname) - so a bit of additional code is required to map pkg->app first
<mvo> and we need to decide what to show if there are multiple apps for the pkg (like gnome-games)
<mvo> sorry that everything is more complicated than it looks first :/
<rugby471> yeah
<rugby471> no I know what you mean
<rugby471> however could you not comment out the packagename stuff until we are ready
<rugby471> things like the debug function work and are useful
<mvo> yeah, thats very true!
<rugby471> especially for the bug reports we are oging to be getting :-)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> rugby471: commandline parser commited
<mvo> many thanks!
<rugby471> cool
<rugby471> give me 5 minutes for this patch
<kenvandine> fta, i pushed the change making python-desktopcouch-records a Suggests
<kenvandine> to both packaging branches
<rugby471> mvo:actually skip that patch
<rugby471> I'll have it byu the morning
<rugby471> however there is one change in my branch that needs ot be merged (last one)
<rugby471> mvo : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-store/software-store-andrew/revision/137
<rugby471> the very first change (in red)
<rugby471> ignore the rest
<rugby471> mvo : basically it stops the clearing of the breadcrumbs when the home button is clicked
<fta> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> fta, think you can sponsor that for universe?
<rugby471> mvo : you there?
<fta> kenvandine, i can, i'll wait for feedbacks from the dailies users 1st.
<kenvandine> ok
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, I check that out
<mvo> "Internal Server Error"
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> LP is not my friend
<rugby471> mvo : yeah I just got that
<rugby471> try refreshing
<rugby471> worked for me
<kenvandine> fta, thx... it's my last feature freeze deliverable... but at least it was in the sponsor queue on time :)
<rugby471> mpt: I have a question about the ui of software-store
<rugby471> on the wiki page it says when viewing an individual application there should be no search bar
<rugby471> do you want the search bar physically hidden or just grayed out and not selectable?
<rugby471> damn it, he just left :-)
<fta> kenvandine, "+Suggests: python-desktopcouch-records,"  trailing coma..
<kenvandine> damn
 * kenvandine fixes
<mac_v> kenvandine: are there plans to minimize messaging apps to the messaging menu? [future plans?]
<mac_v> to allow apps to minimize*
<kenvandine> mac_v, that is a tedg question
 * mac_v waits for tedg ;)
<kenvandine> fta, fixed and pushed to both branches... sorry!
<fta> np
<tedg> mac_v: Minimize?  No, more like that you'd close the app and it would stay running with an entry in the MM.
<mac_v> tedg: yeah what you said^ , its in the unresolved issues in the wik
<tedg> mac_v: I believe that it's the plan as much as we control it.  It's an application thing, so we'll try to write patches for as many as we can.  But ultimately, the app developers need to get on board.
<mac_v>  great \o/
<mac_v> tedg: for thunderbird , you said you would look into making it play well with messaging menu *if you had time* , you know about the moztraybiff , right? porting that would be easy?
<tedg> mac_v: I'm not familiar with moztraybiff, but in general, I don't think it'd be awfully difficult.  Not sure that I'll have time though.
<mac_v> tedg: http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/ , just bookmark this for later :)
<mac_v> but sure at your own time :)
 * mac_v thinks about looking into libindicate and doing the thunderbird work himself :)
<tedg> mac_v: If you just want the count to reflect on the server, I'm actually working on making that easier right now :)
<mac_v> tedg: i'm actually not happy with how it works right now :( , it doesnt display separately the new mail in each folder and is very inconsistent in listing the new mail when folders are present
<tedg> mac_v: Working on fixing that.
<mac_v> awesome \o/ , will it be able to report the mail in separate folders too as shown in the wiki?
<tedg> mac_v: Yes.
<mac_v> cool ... :)
<rugby471> see ya guys
<fta> hm.. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=492211#c13
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 492211 in XUL Widgets "Crash when dismissing an alert created using BROKEN VERSION of libnotify [@ nsAlertsIconListener::SendClosed - notify_closed_cb]" [Critical,Resolved: worksforme]
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-29
<Abdullah9> any one can help me ?
<Abdullah9> so no help  ?
<rugby471> hi
<Abdullah9> any one?
<rugby471> MadsRH: I saw your software store icon
<rugby471> pretty cool
<rugby471> however I think the ubuntu logo needs a border and to be smaller
<MadsRH> rugby471: hi, I think you are right - I really hate drawing vector :P. Sebastians look *much* better. Besies, I'm not sure who well the shopping bag idea works a icon for a software store :-/
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> the idea  you had of the application wall behind (like the blackberry store) will work really well
<rugby471> MadsRH: you should try it
<MadsRH> rugby471: What color would you suggest?
<rugby471> different colors for the apps in the background
<rugby471> and then experiment with what to put infront of them
<rugby471> the smaller icon sizes would have to be a 2d perspective
<rugby471> but for the larger ones you could have the sideview 3d perspective
<MadsRH> rugby471: that's a good idea. I saw also thinking about a shopping cart http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/175241/tango_basket.png
<rugby471> yeah that is also a good dea!
<rugby471> just experiment I know you will produce a great one :-)
<rugby471> dea > idea
<MadsRH> rugby471: not sure I will spent more time on it. I think I'll leave icon to the icon creators ;-)
<rugby471> madsRH : that's fine :-)
<rugby471> MadsRH: I might have a go at it myself :-)
<MadsRH> rugby471: You should
<MadsRH> rugby471: ...do that :-D
<rugby471> :-) thx
<mac_v> rugby471: lol! it was your folder we'v used for Breathe right?
<rugby471> yup :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: hehe , looking back at my question "Do you know how to export to png" ! lmao ;)
<rugby471> yeah :-)
<rugby471> I was going to tell you, but I thought you might find out :-)
<mac_v> oops... well played ;)
<rugby471> hehe
<Laney> rugby471: are you aware that the memaker update is broken?
<Laney> http://pastebin.com/m10c4ab5d
<rugby471> damn it
<rugby471> Laney: thanks I thouight that bug had been fixed :-)
<Laney> no
<rugby471> I shall fix it right away
<Laney> i'm testing a fix
<Laney> ok
<rugby471> oh
<Laney> your fix is probably better
<Laney> i was just going to make it not build for 2.4
<rugby471> wait a min
<rugby471> Laney: the fix is described here :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memaker/+bug/214401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214401 in memaker "Installation of 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed" [High,Fix released]
<Laney> yeah i thought about doing that
<rugby471> Laney : could you do your fix? i don't have time to work on a patch today
<Laney> fixing it properly is a better idea
<rugby471> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15979113/fix_install_errors.patch
<Laney> yes
<rugby471> this is the type of fix we need
<rugby471> can you fix it like that?
<Laney> already done
<rugby471> thx
<Laney> please fix it in trunk
<rugby471> I shall mention your contribution on the mailing list
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> will you upload the packge (or is it uploaded?)
<Laney> very soon
<rugby471> thanks
<rugby471> well I'll have lunch now and then i'll fix it in trunk
<rugby471> see ya
<rugby471> Laney: is it going all right with that bug?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> i hit upon an sbuild bug and started investigating
<rugby471> I have fixed it upstream in the trunk branch
<Laney> ok
<rugby471> do you need me to release 1.5.1 or can you just do the patch as a dpatch?
<rugby471> Laney:?
<Laney> already uploaded
<Laney> its not worth a release imo
<Laney> by the way the maintainer of the package is still listed as pete savage
<Laney> so we really shouldn't be uploading it
<rugby471> ah okay
<rugby471> Laney: should I tell pete what has happened?
<Laney> just confirm he's not interested in it any more
<Laney> and fix it for the next time
<mac_v> awalton: hi... got a min? could you have a look at a weird nautillus bug?
<awalton> mac_v: #?
<mac_v> awalton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/416251 , i'v also filed it upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416251 in nautilus "Nautilus does not show Desktop thumbnails" [Low,Triaged]
<awalton> ugly problem.. but the label thing is a red herring.. changing the label is just causing the icon view to be updated by the file monitor callback
<awalton> it's probably related to the problem we've seen with nautilus loading whole video files into memory and crashing
<awalton> someone provided a really good trace for that bug the other day, but I haven't had time to go back and look at it until now
<mac_v> awalton: do you have the bug # , pls :)
<mac_v> so i could follow it
<awalton> ehh.. not off the top of my head no, I just got a new laptop and I'm in the process of transfering everything over
<awalton> but searching lp for "nautilus video crash" should find you it or one of its half dozen duplicates
<mac_v> oh... ok
 * awalton is looking for it now
<mac_v> also , i find nautilus has memory leaks in Karmic , when i keep the system running for long hours , it starts to consume memory... how do i debug it? run valgrind from the begining?
<awalton> pretty much. kjmaaras has a pretty neat setup where he runs the whole session in valgrind, it might be worth tracking him down for that
 * awalton just nautilus -q && valgrind (ton of options) nautilus
<mac_v> so i have to run valgrind as root right?
<awalton> shouldn't have to, no
<mac_v> oh ok... was just wondering about the desktop
<awalton> gnome bug 588446 is the large video crashing bug
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588446 in Thumbnails "Preview of large video files freezes nautilus" [Blocker,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588446
 * mac_v reads
<awalton> I think that one's being caused by one of the more recent changes to the thumbnailing code where we simply use the mime types returned by gdkpixbuf as capable of being thumbnailed, I think for whatever reason it's being stupid and thinking video can be thumbnailed that way
 * awalton originally thought it was attempting to make a text thumbnail of it, but that was proven wrong by the newer trace
<mac_v> yeah that looks like the video thumbnail part of my bug...
<mac_v> awalton: BTW why has the desktop layout been changed? why are all icons smaller now? and the thumbnails are not shown at a fixed size of 96px?
<mac_v> rather at their own sizes if smaller than 96px
<awalton> someone poking with gconf keys?
<awalton> that's all controlled by gconf, you can set the thumbnail size and the icon size independently (I have them set to equal, looks better that way IMO)
<mac_v> are you asking if i changed the gconf?
<awalton> you, ubuntu, someone
<mac_v> awalton: actually i havent changed gconf manually for that , maybe th esetting has now been changed in the gconf... hehe nice to know its change-able somewhere ;)
<awalton> if you're wondering about the borders around small images (like e.g. icons), that was a bug (and a regression) that we had a patch for
<mac_v> yeah^
<awalton> that was a regression that sneaked in whenever alex did the gio migration, and iirc jaap fixed it.
<mac_v> nice... thanx for the info... , regarding my Karmic memory leak bug , bug #417589 , do i have to file this upstream or is lp enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417589 in nautilus "Nautilus memory leak on regular usage for long hours" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417589
<awalton> usually fine to leave it as an lp bug until we can track down a cause or reproduce it on e.g. fedora
<mac_v> oh... ok , thanks for the help :)
<awalton> even that isn't needed sometimes, if I'm looking through lp bugs and find an easy fix I'll upstream it.
<mac_v> ah , nice
<mac_v> awalton: i run valgrind using > $ nautilus -q && G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log nautilus
<mac_v> i get this error > (nautilus:1783): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Could not initialize inotify
<awalton> odd error, haven't seen that one.. but it shouldn't stop you from using nautilus
<awalton> there's always the polling monitor and fam/gamin (idk if ubuntu builds with fam support though, but I do personally)
<mac_v> i can use nautilus , but valgrind stops
<mac_v> thats another problem i have ! when i logout or shutdown , nautilus keeps telling that old file operations are still running
<awalton> mac_v: fixed that one monday
<awalton> or tuesday.. just hasn't made it to ubuntu yet
<mac_v> oh...
<awalton> bug 419184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419184 in nautilus "nautilus inhibits logout" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419184
<awalton> (I was apparently off a couple of days, looks like thursday)
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> hmm... now i'm stumped about valgrind :(
<awalton> it might be yet another case of the pathological session manager respawning nautilus.. you could try chmod -x /usr/bin/nautilus, killing it, adding back the exec bit and then running it in valgrind
<awalton> I think that's what davidz does
 * awalton has been dev'ing on intrepid, missing out on evilness like that.
<mac_v> awalton: \o/ that worked just perfect :) , now valgrind is working... of course for some reason i got kicked out of the session , now valgrind is running
<mac_v> thanks :)
<awalton> mac_v np
<Laney> rugby471: f-spot debs soon
<Laney> will you test for me?
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> Laney: hehe I'll do anything to get that deb uploaded :-)
<Laney> good
<Laney> builds
<Laney> i need to add the other patch
<Laney> just sweated it out over forest's narrow victory
<rugby471> hehe
<Laney> rugby471: what is the effect of your patch on existing users?
<Laney> no change, right?
<rugby471> correct
<Laney> good
<rugby471> if the gconf settting for where the photos should be stored has been set, then it does nothing
<rugby471> however if that gconf entry has not been set
<rugby471> then it does x, y and z...
<Laney> "
<Laney> "
<Laney> Wow. A hard-coded photos folder.
<Laney> Cultural imperalism at its finest.
<Laney> Please remove f-spot from Ubuntu main. It clearly doesn't follow guidelines.
<Laney> At least not when it comes to respecting languages and culture.
<Laney> "
 * Laney rolleyes
<rugby471> Laney: hehe yeah
<rugby471> that guy commented upstream
<rugby471> welll when I say commented, he ranted
<rugby471> broke the code of conduct, got banned and his comments removed :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: they do that o.0,ban if you rant , cooool
<rugby471> ironic thing is, his rant made the bug getting fixed go even slower
<mac_v> lp should have a feature like that
<Amaranth> mac_v: Ever since we signed onto a GNOME Code of Conduct people not following it get reprimanded
<rugby471> well I didn't see it, but if he broke the Coc he obviously was quite out of line
<rugby471> mac_v : I think the admins can do it
<Amaranth> Seems at least once a month someone gets banned from a GNOME mailing list for such things
<mac_v> Amaranth: we have the COC , but could someone ban the guys ranting on th epapercut bugs !
<Amaranth> mac_v: hehe, I think I'm getting a rant on the compiz shadow fix too
<mac_v> because of papercuts , lp has become worse than the comment section of blogs
<Amaranth> Either this guy has a legitimate bug I can't reproduce or he just wants the old style back because it made sense with his autohide panels
<mac_v> bug #
<mac_v> ?
<Amaranth> he originally seemed upset we were ruining his experience to make users of awn and gnome-do happy due to a misunderstanding
<Amaranth> bug 421056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421056 in compiz "Compiz patch broke gnome-panel shadows when auto-hidden panel slides out" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421056
<Amaranth> I guess I should mark it back to incomplete
<Amaranth> when I took the bug I wasn't near my ubuntu machine to see what he meant and figured it was a silly mistake on my part
<mac_v> ooh , i forgot about that patch , still havent removed the exclusion :)
<mac_v> Amaranth: perfect! works like a charm :)
<mac_v> Amaranth: why havent you marked the bug fix released? just forgot? shall i ?
<Amaranth> mac_v: which?
<mac_v> Bug #91786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91786 in compiz "Compiz's Panel shadows show on top of other windows" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91786
<Amaranth> Thought I included the LP: # thing in my changelog :/
<Amaranth> wait, is that package out?
<mac_v> i'v seen the changelog entry a few days back , let me get it , i can see the patch works
<Amaranth> mac_v: hey, just in time for round 9
<Amaranth> was hoping to get that one fixed ahead of time ;)
<mac_v> compiz (1:0.8.2-0ubuntu16) karmic; urgency=low
<mac_v>   [ Travis Watkins ]
<mac_v>   * debian/patches/015_draw_dock_shadows_on_desktop.patch:
<mac_v>     - change decoration plugin to draw dock shadows only on the
<mac_v>       desktop window instead of on top of all other windows
<mac_v> you forgot the lp#
<Amaranth> yeah, oops :P
<Amaranth> I should probably use more user speak in things like that too
<Amaranth> most of them don't know their panels are actually dock type windows :P
<mac_v> wrong ;p , compiz devs should label properly ;)
<Amaranth> err
<rugby471> mac_v : did mvo tell you that we have very nearly got your icon working in software-store?
<Amaranth> mac_v: Blame the guys back in 1990 or so who named them ;)
<mac_v> yeah i blame them only ^
<mac_v> rugby471: let me check the rev \o/
<Amaranth> oh, I guess that was defined in the EWMH spec
<rugby471> it's not working completely yet
<rugby471> we have the code, we just need to put it into software-store itself
<Amaranth> _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE_DOCK
<Amaranth> 2005 or so in that case
<rugby471> mac_v if you download my branch and run
<Amaranth> although if you think about it dock makes since as it docks to the side of your screen
 * mac_v hates memcheck! hogging memory 
<Amaranth> s/since/sense/
<rugby471> python softwarestore/view/animated/animatedimage.py ../../data
 * Amaranth gets more caffeine
<rugby471> then you can see it working (but in a seperate window)
<mac_v> Amaranth: lol! you commented too
<mac_v> on the bug , i didnt notice now double fix ;p
<mac_v> rugby471: where is your branch?
<rugby471> https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-store/software-store-andrew
<rugby471> Laney : how is f-spot coming along?
<Laney> building
<rugby471> link?
<Laney> there is no link
<Laney> </matrix>
 * mac_v needs to learn to build and not to be selfish
<rugby471> Laney: what is matrix?
<Laney> never mind :(
<rugby471> sorry being a bit clueless
<Laney> i'm building it on my computer
 * hyperair chuckles
<rugby471> ah
<hyperair> rugby471: you ever heard of this dude called neo?
 * rugby471 feels like he just made an ass of himself but doesn't know how
<rugby471> hyperair: haha very funny
<hyperair> rugby471: what?
<rugby471> I thought he was referring to a build machine called matrix or something
<rugby471> yes I know of a guy called neo :-)
<hyperair> mmhmm
<hyperair> i'm sure you've heard of "there is no spoon"
 * mac_v heard about spooning ;p
<hyperair> heheh
<rugby471> there is no spoon!? THEN WHAT HAVE I BEEN USING FOR CEREAL?
<hyperair> telekinesis, obviously
<rugby471> i need to watch the matrix films, for some reason just never go around to it
<rugby471> go > got
<hyperair> it's in the first one
<hyperair> the whole spoon business
 * mac_v tries to ban rugby471 for saying that
<rugby471> hehe
<hyperair> /mode +b mac_v
<hyperair> eh whoops ;-)
<rugby471> haha
<mac_v> hyperair: have you run nautilus with valgrind?
<hyperair> mac_v: never tried, why?
<hyperair> when i was debugging nautilus-share, i ran it with a tailored LD_PRELOAD library
<mac_v> i'm running it right now and the darn thing is killing me with its slow respinse :(
<hyperair> heh yeah valgrind does that kind of thing
<hyperair> if you're attempting to catch a segfault, try gdb first
<mac_v> i need to run this for 24 hrs!
<hyperair> if that doesn't give you enough info, then do valgrind
<hyperair> 24 hours?!
<hyperair> that a pain, yes.
<mac_v> not segfault , memory leaks :(
<hyperair> ouch
<hyperair> that sucks.
<hyperair> good luck with that
<hyperair> i don't have enough patience lol
 * mac_v i'v been using it for 1 hr and already thinking about stopping it !
<rugby471> mac_v : do you work for canonical, I see you everywhere (bug reports etc.)?
<mac_v> rugby471: hehe , more than you ?
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> rugby471: nope dont work for canonical , its papercuts which has me in all places! :(
<rugby471> yeah
<mac_v> rugby471: why would i have had to sign the contributors ? ;)
<rugby471> good point
<rugby471> mac_v : did you look at my branch?
<mac_v> rugby471: i can not see the animation , i'm not sure what is wrong... i'm running nautilus using valgrind so , maybe delay in access to file?
<rugby471> nothing in the terminal?
 * mac_v loosing patience with valgrind :/
<rugby471> ah wait I think I know why
<rugby471> mac_v: cd into softwarestore/view and run command
<rugby471> mac_v : tell me of that works
<rugby471> of > if
 * rugby471 just looks back at the irc log and got Laney 's joke
<Laney> want a deb?
<rugby471> sure
<Laney> amd64 or i386?
<rugby471> i386
<Laney> sec then
<rugby471> Laney : anything special (apart from my patch & the screensaver working) that you want me to test for
<rugby471> kl
<Laney> not really
<mac_v> rugby471: its not working now , :( i'll check later
 * mac_v gotta step away from the keyboard before i get really pissed with valgrind
<Laney> if you know of any lp bugs that are fixed by this though
<rugby471> mac_v: hehe
<rugby471> Laney: sure
<rugby471> just the two paper cuts for the moment
<Laney> just got a bug on debian about the screensaver not working at all
<Laney> is that right? I don't use it
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> link?
<rugby471> (and none of that matrix stuff this time :-] )
<Laney> debian bug 544204
<ubottu> Debian bug 544204 in f-spot "f-spot-screensaver not working" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/544204
<rugby471> yeah that is true
<rugby471> I noticed that earlier actually
<rugby471> well if this f-spot version doesn't fix it do you want to sneak a quick patch in there :-)
<rugby471> it is only a ln -s /usr/libexec/gnome-screensaver/f-spot-screensaver /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<Laney> it's the same
<rugby471> sorry?
<Laney> not fixed
<rugby471> so should we make a patch?
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/f-spot_0.6.0.0-1_i386.deb
<Laney> wait
<Laney> wrong link
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/f-spot_0.6.1.1-1_i386.deb
<Laney> !
<rugby471> Laney: it's just installing
<Laney> k
<rugby471> first bug - check
<rugby471> second bug ...
<rugby471> Laney : okay one bug has been fixed
<rugby471> however the second one about the screensaver
<rugby471> has not becuase of the debian bug you mentioned
<rugby471> the command
<rugby471> ln -s /usr/libexec/gnome-screensaver/f-spot-screensaver /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<rugby471> mentioned on the bug report
<rugby471> does work
<Laney> gyes of course
<Laney> i haven't done that yet
<rugby471> can a patch containing that be put in?
<rugby471> Laney : otherwise not only does it affect one bug
<rugby471> but at *least* two papercuts
<Laney> yes yes stop worrying
<rugby471> Laney: okay :-)
<rugby471> Laney : it's just we have debdiffs that have been papaercut bug reports that have been waiting there for a long time and have still not been touched so I wanted to make sure that another debdiff has to be made and that we can do it in one upload
<rugby471> Laney: BTW thanks for your help and persistance so far :-)
<Laney> it's all very good having diffs
<Laney> but it doesn't help if the right people don't see them
<rugby471> I know
<rugby471> but ubunut-main-sponsors have been subscribed for a while
<Laney> forward them to debian
<rugby471> ubunut > ubuntu
<rugby471> it's just they are papercuts so specific to ubuntu in some cases
<Laney> we keep f-spot in sync
<Laney> really?
<rugby471> yup an example is ...
<Laney> if this is some kind of branding
<Laney> then ...
 * Laney turns green
<rugby471> nope
<rugby471> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/204567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in hundredpapercuts "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [High,In progress]
<rugby471> there is a debdiff attached that goes back twowards upstream behaviour
<rugby471> and it is a one-liner, it is just frustrating :-)
<rugby471> anyway it (hopefully) will get fixed before ui freeze etc. so I am happy :-)
<Laney> that's not an f-spot bug
<rugby471> no just an example of where it is ubuntu specific
<rugby471> but I see what you mean as regards to being in sync
<rugby471> is there a list of packages that are kept specifically in sync?
<Laney> not really
<Laney> just check the version number
<Laney> that tells you
<rugby471> k
<mac_v> rugby471: that bug is scheduled to be fixed before karmic ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: yup
<rugby471> hi MadsRH
<mac_v> awalton: hi , nautilus-memcheck is as of now using 339Mib [~17%] of the memory in just 5 hrs , is the info sufficient? or do i need to run it for a longer period?
<rugby471> mac_v: in 5 minutes I will the progress icon fully integrated into software-store :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: was that a pun for my 5hrs :/
<rugby471> hehe no, but thinking about it it would have been funny :-)
<MadsRH> Hi
<mac_v> stupid thing is preventing me from getting anything done!
 * mac_v wants to make humanity icons :(
<rugby471> mac_v: actaully give me 10 mins :-)
<mac_v> ;p
<MadsRH> mac_v: I've heard a lot of Breathe bashing lately, but I actually like it better than humanity (though humanity looks really good)
<mac_v> MadsRH: hehe... ;) , i think the colors are nicely done in humanity , and the Cory/Sebastien are busy :( so things are just stuck
<MadsRH> mac_v: right, but at least there's a roadmap now LOL
<mac_v> lol roadmap!
<mac_v> MadsRH: so , i'v been doing icons for humanity ;) in the mean time
<MadsRH> rugby471: any progress on your Software store icon? ;-)
<MadsRH> mac_v: good call - betting on both horses
<rugby471> MadsRH: nope I have been coding today :-)
<mac_v> MadsRH: rugby471 is more all over the place than me , fspot coding , software store coding , and i thought i was everywhere ;p
<rugby471> hehe
<MadsRH> :-D
<Laney> rugby471: can you try the deb again? I moved the screensaver
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> same link?
<Laney> yeah
<rugby471> mac_v: I have now added the progress icon :-)
<rugby471> Laney: yup it all works now
<Laney> cool beans
<Laney> uh
<Laney> is it possible to rename an image in f-spot?
<rugby471> Laney : what do you mean?
<Laney> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=530537
<Laney> that
<ubottu> Debian bug 530537 in f-spot "[f-spot] in some situation f-spot fails to create new version of" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> trying to reproduce bugs
<rugby471> umm..
<rugby471> have you tried it?
<rugby471> I have to go now
<rugby471> Laney: however I can try it tomorrow if you want
<awalton> mac_v: if we're leaking that profusely it should be pretty easy to see. go ahead and dump the log
<Laney> what?!
<Laney> I don't just ask without trying :(
<awalton> mac_v: I'll get to the bug when I get back, going out for a bit.
<rugby471> Laney : gotta go now, but I shall try it in the morning
<Laney> k
<mac_v> awalton: no probs , actually i notice the nautilus leak a
<rugby471> see ya guys!!
<Amaranth> apport keeps crash reports around on stable releases even though it doesn't report them, right?
<mac_v> only after several hours... but mencheck on its own is bugging me :(
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> Amaranth: ^
<Amaranth> mac_v: hmm, where?
 * Amaranth should just look on the wiki
<mac_v> Amaranth:  i'v had apport crash even if it does not report bug
<Amaranth> well I need to get someone to submit a core dump
<mac_v> *reports
<Amaranth> I think they may have told apport to leave them alone since the crash happens when they hit alt-tab
<mac_v> Amaranth: which release?
<mac_v> jaunty?
<Amaranth> karmic
<Amaranth> but you can tell apport to ignore crashes for this package version
<mac_v> yup
<Amaranth> it'll still do the dump though
<Amaranth> either that or the guy freaked at the upload size of the full report, which seems more likely
<mac_v> lol , which package ?
<Amaranth> compiz
<Amaranth> I really need to get into the habit of using email for updating launchpad
<mac_v> lp is bad , regarding email replies , inconsistent , sometimes mail are add as comments nearly an hr later :/
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-30
<Amaranth> man I don't know how you guys do this GTK+ building crap
<Amaranth> trying to test a patch, building everything each time is...wow
<pochu> incremental builds maybe?
<Amaranth_> pochu: not if you build the whole set of packages, it runs configure 3 times so the normal 'debuild binary' trick doesn't help
<pochu> Amaranth: I was thinking in a git master clone
<pochu> oh you mean a patch for the ubuntu package
<pochu> yeah it takes a while so you better are careful ;)
<Amaranth> pochu: yeah I just did a ./configure && make then copied the .so to the right place
<Amaranth> then make a change, make, etc
<Amaranth> now I get to wait for the whole thing to build just to double check
<rugby471> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<rugby471> hello
<rugby471> Laney : about reproducing that f-spot bug, I can't seem to find how to rename the image image in f-spot
<rugby471> mac_v: the progress icon etc. is now completely finished :-)
<rugby471> mac_v + anyone who is interested in software-store : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31003424/out-3.ogv
<rugby471> the icon is good quality, I just wanted to keep the video size down :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: "Fixed in my branch :-)" hehe ;)
<mac_v> btw the animation looks great :)
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> well it is your animation :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: right now , i'm trying a variant of madsRh's icon ;p
<rugby471> cool
<mac_v> rugby471: how come you didnt submit anything for the boot? ;)
<rugby471> didn't fee like it :-)
<rugby471> fee > feel
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> no, I am not that good an artist
<rugby471> sometimes I get lucky (like with the breathe folder icon) but I lack primary ideas to do something like that
<mac_v> ;p , me too
<rugby471> Laney : hi
<rugby471> Laney : how is the f-spot packaging going
<rugby471> need me to test anything else?
<Laney> no
<Laney> it's all good
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> mpt : hi
<mpt> hi rugby471
<rugby471> I have made quite a bit of progress on software-store
<rugby471> mpt: there were some things I wanted to ask you about that are in the spec
<mpt> ok
<rugby471> mpt: first question - on the mockup of the inidivdual application view it doesn't show the search entry box, however in the spec it says that the search function should be disabled, which is the one you want?
<mpt> rugby471, not shown at all. I'll fix that now.
<rugby471> mpt: currently in my branch I have it disabled (ie. grayed out and non clickable) which I think is the best as it is less visually distarcting than making it disapper
<rugby471> oh okay
<mpt> rugby471, <http://paste.ubuntu.com/261954/> is a list of the other things I'm planning to update/finish in the spec today, so if your questions are on any of those sections, let me know. :-)
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> mpt: I shall update my branch so that it hides then
<rugby471> mpt: second question do you want the navigation bar & the search entry completely hidden on the in progress/pending view (like in the mockup) or just the navigation bar and search entry hidden
<rugby471> sorry that doesn't make sense
<mpt> quite :-)
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=diff&rev2=126&rev1=125
<rugby471> do you want the while top bar hidden (like in the mockup) or just the search entry and navigation bar
<mpt> "while top bar"? whole top bar?
<rugby471> yup
<mpt> So the second option is leaving the bar there, just with nothing in it?
<rugby471> sorry for some reason I have just gone illiterate
<rugby471> yup
<mpt> whole top bar not-there, please
<rugby471> okay
<rugby471> any finally last question :-)
<rugby471> at the moment, the installed software button just acts like a filter (ie. the views for get free software and installed software are the same, they have just been filtered)
<rugby471> do you want the installed software view to look like the mockup?
<rugby471> Ie. the collapsable categories
<mac_v> mpt: hi... working overtime eh? ;)
<mpt> mac_v, yeah, I'll work today and tomorrow instead of some days in the future
<mpt> so that I don't keep all you wonderful Software Store contributors waiting :-)
<rugby471> hehe
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> mpt: got 1 question about the icon design ,a very rough icon , still WIP > is this something you guys are interested?  http://imagebin.ca/view/DlXlplwO.html
<mac_v> like a shopping brown bag ,
<mpt> mac_v, that could be the very beginning of an interesting icon
<mac_v> its very rough :( , just wanted to know the direction you expect
<mac_v> or even an shopping basket with CD ?
<mpt> I think we'd want less CD and more dozens of little apps poking out of it :-)
<mac_v> mpt: yeah thats good , but which app to choose ?
<mac_v> thats where i got confused and went with the cd
<mpt> Not any specific current app icons, perhaps, just lots of different plausible ones
<rugby471> mpt:  do you want the installed software view to look like the mockup? Ie. the collapsable categories
<mpt> Which applications they were would only start being noticable at large sizes (e.g. as shown in Gnome Do), of course, at normal launcher sizes they'd just look like colored dots
<mac_v> using icons of apps would that violate copyright?
<mpt> rugby471, yes please. This is because it's mainly for finding stuff where you already know its name and/or what menu it's in, as opposed to the "Get Free Software" section where people are more often browsing.
<rugby471> mpt: ok
<mac_v> but not similar to the original icon
<mpt> mac_v, exactly, that's why they'd need to be plausible-looking application icons as opposed to real ones
<rugby471> mpt: BTW here's a video of some work me and mvo finished http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31003424/out-3.ogv (sorry about bad vid quality)
<mac_v> hm..
<mac_v> mpt: ok... i'll come up with some app icons.... do you like the idea of brown bag or shopping basket?
<mpt> rugby471, nice work!
<rugby471> hehe when I had it working I just shouted "Oh yes!"
<mpt> mac_v, yes, that seems promising. Another vague idea I thought of was of applications flying out of a magician's hat with wand, but that doesn't really fit with the whole "store" metaphor
<mac_v> hehe , yeah , wont fit store ;)
<mac_v> mpt: also another idea , apps stacked in a shelf display? but would be tough to do :(
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> An aisle full of shelves, or a a shopping bag, or a shopping basket (might be hard to draw a basket well in a non-tiny size), or a store as a whole (like Sebastian Porta's)
<mpt> Ah, I see MadsRH has done a shopping bag as well <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore/Icons>
<mac_v> mpt: the brown bag was from madsRH's idea... i felt his was too saturated :(
<mpt> yes, it is
<mac_v> shelves ah... could try that :)
<mpt> and it would be quite expensive for any store to print an Ubuntu logo in those colors on a bag that color :-)
<mac_v> hehe
<mac_v> mpt: another question , you want the Ubuntu logo to be present, right?
<mac_v> because for basket getting the logo in addition would would be tough
<mpt> mac_v, not particularly. Only if it makes sense for the context.
<mpt> Yes, it might make sense on the side of a bag but not on a basket
<mac_v> thats great  :)
<rugby471> mpt: okay I have made those changes, the search etc. is now hidden and shown when appropriate
<mpt> thanks rugby471
<rugby471> mpt: about the installed view thing, I think that mvo has started that as they are some python files not being used called cat_and_app.py etc. so I shall wait till he starts work on it again and ask him
<rugby471> np
<mpt> ok
<rugby471> they > there
<rugby471> not much else I can do now until mvo is back :-)
<mpt> really?
<mpt> I can think of at least one small thing ;-)
<rugby471> what is that?
<mpt> I noticed in your video that the path button still has the glitch where the last one stays behind if you navigate up to a higher level
<rugby471> yeah
<rugby471> I wrote half the code for that to be corrected
<rugby471> just waiting for mvo to provide the other half
<rugby471> basically I wrote to code to hide it
<rugby471> he just needs to write the code the query the database and see if the app in the breadcrumbs is in the category you just clicked
<rugby471> if so, leave it there, otherwise remove it
<mpt> I'm not sure what you mean
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> sorry
<mpt> The last item in the path button should always be where you are right now.
<rugby471> I though if you clicked on say the category button, the app button would still stay there and you could go back to it
<rugby471> like the behaviour of nautilus
<mpt> e.g. if you're looking at the "Accessories" list, the last item should always be "Accessories", not "Album Shaper".
<rugby471> are we not doing the nautilus behaviour then?
<mpt> I'd prefer not
<mpt> it's quite weird
<rugby471> oh okay
<rugby471> that makes it a lot easier then :-)
<mpt> cool
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> I shall do that then :-)
<mpt> thanks
<rugby471> mpt: okay I have set half of that behaviour
<rugby471> however there is currently a bug that stops me from clearing the app button when I click the category button
<rugby471> however whe clicking the home button it works (ie. clears category and app)
<mpt> rugby471, still around?
<mpt> bbiab
<rugby471> mpt: hi
<rugby471> mpt: sorry I just missed you :-)
<rugby471> mpt: you around?
<mpt_> rugby471, I was going to ask about whether the "Pause All" and "Resume All" buttons were feasible for 1.0
<mpt_> and then I saw the "Cancel" button in the Synaptic download window
<mpt_> so, I know at least cancelling a download is
<rugby471> yeah
<mpt_> So, I'm drawing a new mockup that replaces those two buttons with a "Cancel All" button for 1.0
<mpt_> where the button would be sensitive only when there is at least one task that either (a) is currently downloading stuff or (b) hasn't started at all yet
<mpt_> While I was in Karmic I also reported a couple of bugs, just in case you've run out of things to do ;-)
<rugby471> well you could ask mvo
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> mvo knows all about the internals of software-store (obviously) so he could tell you if it was feasible
<didrocks> mpt: hey. I worked a little bit to see the state of the python binding for clutter. Well, the gobject-instrospection stuff does not support animation. I take a look at clutter-gtk python binding but it's still young and does not support the last "crack" which is needed to be implemented in software-store. I talked to dev and hope it's just a matter of a couple of weeks
<mpt> didrocks, so, Karmic+1 then? :-)
<rugby471> mpt_: cool some easy to fix bugs :-)
<didrocks> mpt: not sure, again, clutter needs 3D driver activated which will be the case for GNOME3. So, let's say GNOME-3 targeted :)
<mpt> Ok. Thanks for researching that, didrocks
<didrocks> mpt: I'll now have a look at the "where is it?" stuff even if we don't drop it into karmic version :)
<mpt> didrocks, is there a bug report to track the python clutter work?
<didrocks> mpt: not yet, just mails in clutter ML
<mpt> ok
<didrocks> mpt: I'll follow that matter
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> rugby471, there's also quite a bit of weirdness with the path button changing when you do a search. My fault, because I hadn't specified it in enough detail, so I'm doing that now.
<didrocks> so, looking at the "where is it" option and then, if you have any other stuff (not using clutter for the moment), that I can do, do not hesitate :)
<rugby471> mpt: okay tell me when you are done and I can implement it (hopefully :-] )
<rugby471> mpt: as regards to : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/421561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421561 in software-store "Department screen has inappropriate "Icon" and "Name" column headers" [Undecided,New]
<rugby471> I can remove the headers of the collumns
<rugby471> however I cannot remove the dotted lines between the icons and the text (where you say "there should not even be visible columns, let alone columns with headers") is this okay?
<mpt> that would be an improvement
<mpt> The dotted lines seem to be partly theme-dependent
<rugby471> yeah they are
<mpt> e.g. they're there in Human, but not in Human-Clearlooks
<rugby471> yup
<mpt> It's a little bit of 1980s
<rugby471> mpt : I do't think they are that much of a problem, they help guide the users eye's to what they need to read and what is just an image
<rugby471> hehe
<mpt> well it would make slightly more sense if the rows had borders and the columns did not
<rugby471> mpt: well that is all the gtk theme :-)
<mpt> because the icons are more related to their applications than they are to each other.
<rugby471> hmm.. yeah, anyway the dotted lines aren't that visible so I wouldn't say it is a hude issue :-)
<rugby471> hide > huge
<rugby471> mpt : nearly finsihed fixing those 3 issue
<mpt> sweet!
<rugby471> mpt : that columns one is a contestant for world's smallest patch :-)
<mpt> one-liner?
<rugby471> yup :-)
<rugby471> mpt: ca only fix two bugs, the focus one needs another look at
<rugby471> ca > can
<rugby471> mpt: however I feel it will be fixed when we solve the other search entry focus issue
<rugby471> it is the same underlying issue
<rugby471> that the applist get's focus
<rugby471> k pushed to my branch
<rugby471> mpt: by the way one last question
<rugby471> when software-store finishes installing an application
<rugby471> is there anywhere that the user can view what changes have happened in the session
<rugby471> otherwise you might have the situation where the user installs says 5 appplications
<rugby471> and forgets one or two
<rugby471> but there is nowhere he can see what he did install
<rugby471> gnome-app-install has this in the form of the dialog box that pops up and shows you what has been installed
<mpt> rugby471, yeah, that is a problem. I can think of two ways to do that
<mpt> One is a bare-bones implementation of the "History" section (that I haven't specced yet), that would show most recent changes at the top
<mpt> The other is to have some way of sorting "Installed Software" by date installed
<rugby471> I was thinking about the first option myself :-
<rugby471> )
<mpt> heh, ok
<mpt> I'll add it to my to-do list
<rugby471> hehe sorry :-)
<mpt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262107/
<rugby471> well it's time for me to go
<rugby471> see ya tomorrow (probably)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-30
 * RAOF wonders why clutter feels the need to copy code from xf86Drm.{c,h} rather than simply linking to them.
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> Yay for catching up on mail backlog after a week off. makes you want another week off afterwards. :p
<RAOF> Heh.
<TheMuso> RAOF: You still getting that audio volume mute issue we talked about a couple of weeks back?
<RAOF> I'm not entirely sure.
<RAOF> When I logged in today the volume wasn't muted.
<TheMuso> Interesting.
<TheMuso> I need to delete my configs and start a fresh, to test again, since so much was updated in the last week.
<TheMuso> Now to the bug mail... *groans*
<nigelb> Would it be possible to sync this package? It might need an FFe, but it is essential to have since brasero doesn't burn audio cd without this http://packages.debian.org/unstable/cdrdao
 * nigelb can file a sync request if its worth it :)
 * ajmitch sees an ubuntu1 version
<nigelb> ajmitch: there is a bug for that package wehre I got flamed once :p
<ajmitch> nigelb: that's nice, but can the change be dropped?
<nigelb> oh, the ubuntu specific change - looking
<nigelb> ajmitch: Not sure.  I can't make sense of the chanelog
<ajmitch> then you'll need to look harder :)
<nigelb> heh, I have the source somehere.  I tried doing an upstream release, but its a crazy package.  I'll check it out
<nigelb> last time I checked a bunch of the patches were included upstream already and only 1 or 2 were needed.
<ajmitch> that seems to be most of the debian changelog
<ajmitch> but I don't know if the armv71 change is upstream or not
<nigelb> that means a merge then?
<ajmitch> generally yes
<nigelb> hm, well, fun for tonight then :D
<ajmitch> shouldn't take long if it's a simple patch
<ajmitch> nigelb: what's better - the last ubuntu change was applied directly to the source despite the fact that there's a patch system there
<nigelb> ajmitch: now, that explains why I had fails when I moved to 3.0
<nigelb> I tried my best to figure out why and gave up eventually :/
<ajmitch> it looks as simple as adding those 2 files to scsilib/RULES, on the surface of things
<ajmitch> if anything by schily can be simple
<nigelb> schily?
<ajmitch> look up joerg schilling :)
<nigelb> ajmitch: Ah
 * nigelb turns off IRC and gets to work
<didrocks> good morning o/
<RAOF> didrocks: And a fine morning to you, too.
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> A bit tired, and puzzled by clutter.
<RAOF> I did some gardening on the weekend.
<RAOF> Unaccustomed exercise makes for a little soreness the day after :)
<didrocks> heh :-)
<didrocks> (I think everyone is puzzled by clutter btw)
<didrocks> snoring or not ;)
<RAOF> Particularly: mesa 7.9 makes Unity work* on radeon.
<didrocks> oh great! I know that will make a lot of people happy :)
<RAOF> * Only if disabling vsync (on *all* cards), since for some reason clutter decides that, actually, it shouldn't repaint the screen after the first glXSwapBuffer
<didrocks> so, it's automatically choosing VBLANK_SYNC=none for radeon?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> It's automatically bringing up a pure white screen for *everyone*.
<RAOF> But if you choose CLUTTER_VBLANK=none it works :/
<didrocks> argh
<RAOF> Yes.
<didrocks> do you think we should put that by default in unity?
<didrocks> no sure about the regression on not syncing on VBLANK for every cards
<RAOF> I'd prefer to fix clutter.
<didrocks> well, still one month to go ;)
<RAOF> The problem appears to be that (a) clutter isn't defining GLX_INTEL_swap_event, so the callback that decrements glx_stage->pending_swaps isn't getting built, and (b) pending_swaps is getting *incremented* for some reason, which halts clutter's clock.
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<RAOF> But the code incrementing pending_swaps looks like it should only get called when GLX_INTEL_swap_event is defined, so I'm confused :)
<didrocks> RAOF: do you think that's something you can fix with the clutter guys, do you have good relationship with them?
<didrocks> (as you know, I'm not fan of all this GL* stuff :p)
<RAOF> I've not dealt with the clutter guys.
<RAOF> Although it can't be *that* hard for me to find the root cause and fix it :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey, welcome back
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell, thanks! ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: I think all the user trust of getting unity into radeon is on you :p
<RAOF> didrocks: Well, at least the mesa guys have done the hard-yards of the required GL support.  Fixing clutter to not die should be much easier :)
<didrocks> right :-)
<TheMuso> didrocks: well thanks, was nice to have a week off.
<didrocks> TheMuso: oh, you too? welcome back too so :)
<TheMuso> didrocks: What about your week away?
<TheMuso> Mail backlog was somewhat depressing however.
<didrocks> was great and busy. Had to find an accomodation to buy in Lyon (400 kilometers from Paris), and finally signed to buy one! :)
<didrocks> right, same here about mail backlog
<TheMuso> nice work. :)
<and471> morning all
<didrocks> hey and471
<and471> hey didrocks, how was your vacation?
<didrocks> and471: was good, thanks :) a lot of travel and busy time, but good!
<and471> :)
<didrocks> I just think the best idea was to shutdown my IRC proxy :)
<and471> hehe
<TheMuso> didrocks: I did the same, and don't regret it.
<didrocks> TheMuso: heh :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<and471> hi pitti
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<RAOF> Well, apart from the fact that I seem to have broken input in unity, the trivial clutter patch works :)
<didrocks> RAOF: who cares about input? ;)
<RAOF> No one _really_ needs to be able to select menus, right? :)
<RAOF> Mmm.  gnome-calculator segfault.
<RAOF> Ah.  Stupid appmenu.so
<and471> hey mvo
<mvo> hey and471, good morning!
<and471> mvo, I just tried another way to get the label for a sourceEntry - didn't work :(
<didrocks> good morning mvo :)
<mvo> and471: :/
<mvo> didrocks: good morning, I hope you enjoyed your vacation?
<mvo> didrocks: still no oneconf sync for me it seems
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, were great, thanks! busy because of looking for an accomodation to buy in Lyon and finally found it and signed :) (will be moving in December)
<didrocks> mvo: same for me :/ no answer from the ubuntu one guy. I'll try to ping them today directly
<didrocks> and thanks for the quick fix btw ;)
<mvo> didrocks: woah!
<mvo> didrocks: congrats :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * and471 is going offline to test something
 * and471 didn't even drop the connection :)
<fta> is it possible to extend the evolution-indicator to display more info than just a message count? i mean, why attract the user's attention with no hint of what's coming..  the other indicators are more helpful
<fta> kenvandine, ^^
<pitti> hey didrocks, how was your vac? welcome back
<didrocks> pitti: my holidays were good thanks! quite really busy and a nightmare of emails to catch up but good to spend some time in family on the mountains! :)
<didrocks> pitti: I saw I missed a suggests/recommends change for openjdk in OOo, I tried to take care of them, but apparently missed one, sorry
<pitti> didrocks: OOo> all fixed now, don't worry
<pitti> didrocks: heh, good luck with catching up!
<didrocks> pitti: thanks ;) seems that patience will be my friend! ;)
<fta> seb128, fyi, something similar to the menu shadow bug i told you about last week: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=53814
<seb128> is your issue on nvidia?
<fta> yes
<seb128> could be buggy drivers again
<fta> uh? it's not a visual artifact, it seems more like an incomplete gtk drag/drop
<seb128> is that specific to one application ?
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> welcome back!
<didrocks> hey seb128, thanks ;)
<seb128> so want to discuss UNE choices?
<seb128> dunno if you read my email on the ubuntu-desktop list
<didrocks> I've not read it yet, can do now
<seb128> do it ;-)
<seb128> that will be a basis to discuss UNE now
<seb128> I would rule oneconf out of the default install now, desktopcouch is not working well enough and we don't have enough time for testing it properly now
<didrocks> ok, read it
<seb128> not to say that we will be busy enough to make other things work
<seb128> it's still there as an opt-in, we can even maybe discuss it as a feature application if you think it's working well tnough for it
<didrocks> I agree on oneconf, even if all was ready on time on our side, the desktopcouch sync issue make it not working great
<didrocks> and it will be better to get a good start rather than half-backed sync
<seb128> ok, so next cycle
<seb128> so banshee, what do you think?
<didrocks> I think it's risky concerning timeframe, but it can really be a good move
<didrocks> we have a good interface, rhythmbox on small screen isn't great at all
<seb128> I'm concerned that it's late for the extra changes, one new source to be packages and promoted and another promotion as well
<seb128> and it's a new backend which got no testing in any distro yet
<didrocks> in any case, we will need the new source and the update
<didrocks> as current banshee is considered unstable
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> hence my "it's risky"
<and471> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling#Expanded presentation of updates
<and471> Whenever updateable application X Depends on updateable package Y, Y should be indented inside X’s expandable section. X’s checkbox should be a tri-state one, which is in the indeterminate state whenever some but not all of the dependent updates are checked.
<didrocks> so I understand totally your concerns, if only we could have this 3 weeks before… :/
<and471> mvo, 'application X' - how do you think this would work, is it going to need app-install-data?
<didrocks> so I have no strong opinion and can understand keeping on the safe side
<seb128> didrocks, well we can push it in beta now
<and471> mvo, some public api's to access SC's XAPIAN db?
<seb128> didrocks, so I guess get the update done this week
<seb128> we can discuss it at the topic tomorrow and do a round of testing after beta
<mvo> and471: I think it needs to look at the xapian db
<seb128> hey mvo
<and471> mvo, yup
<mvo> and471: there is no public api for this yet, but given that unity is using it as well, I think its high time that we add it :)
<mvo> and471: for N
<mvo> hey seb128
<and471> mvo, I agree
<didrocks> seb128: so, you mean, just after beta?
<seb128> didrocks, banshee is in universe, get it updated this week
<seb128> universe is not frozen
<seb128> then we can discuss to do a round of testing and decide to promote for UNE after beta or not
<seb128> I would do a call for testing to the meeting tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will work on that today or tomorrow. I already have the new binding packaged
<seb128> then decide next week on the feedback we got
<didrocks> sounds a good plan
<seb128> didrocks, I would not be surprised if the debian guys have been working on those as well
<seb128> but in case they didn't maybe let them know about your work
<seb128> so you don't duplicate efforts
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I'm waiting for hyperair to be online for the new binding, there is an ITP on July
 * Laney appears
<didrocks> the work is already done, it was less than one hours on the train :)
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hiya!
<Laney> check pkg-cli-libs git and if its not there then I think it's a safe bet that nothing has been done
<didrocks> Laney: I have packaged the last needed binding for banshee
<didrocks> ok, checking now
<and471> mvo, FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/626674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626674 in software-center (Ubuntu) "needs API to access XAPIAN DB (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> didrocks: which one?
<didrocks> in any case, a review on your side will be more than appreciated ;)
<didrocks> one sec, looking (still having my head on vacation when doing it ;)) it was the gkeyfile one
<Laney> gkeyfile-sharp
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> I've made something very similar to gudev-sharp
<mvo> and471: thanks
<didrocks> doesn't seem to have any commit on it
<Laney> we should try to get a new gpod release too with the bindings
<mvo> and471: I put it on my spec list for N
<and471> np
<didrocks> Laney: understood, do you want to review the gkeyfile-sharp work? I can push it somewhere
<Laney> yes sure
<Laney> a git branch would be best then i can just inject it to alioth
<Laney> gbp-branches*
<didrocks> Laney: ok, will ping you in the day. I have to start my netbook and make a final check before, will do it in a couple of hours
<Laney> absolutely, thanks!
<and471> ok cool
<and471> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/626699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626699 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnumeric description needs improving (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> didrocks: welcome back
<didrocks> thanks asac, how are you? ;)
<asac> didrocks: good ;)
<desrt> didrocks: hey
<asac> didrocks: so for banshee
<desrt> didrocks: you in your new place?
<asac> didrocks: if you seed this, please keep rhythmbox for armel and dont use banshee
<asac> mono is not mature enough for a decent platform like armel :-Ü
<asac> :-p
<didrocks> desrt: hey o/ not yet ;) will be in december. I'm back in/near Paris now :)
<asac> and thank god it isnt.
<desrt> oh cool
<asac> j.k.
<didrocks> asac: sure ;) I already had that in mind!
<desrt> i'm in fontenay sous bois
<asac> didrocks: i started banshee here and didnt see much different to rhyhtmbox
<asac> why do we move there?
<didrocks> desrt: oh great, maybe we can meet up this week?
<desrt> ya.  definitely.
<didrocks> asac: it has a better interface for small screens, mostly
<desrt> my girlfriend wants to go on a paris-by-bike tour tomorrow
<desrt> but other than that....
<desrt> (unless you want to come on the bikes) :)
<didrocks> desrt: until when do you stay there?
<desrt> i'm leaving on friday
<didrocks> well, I will leave the bikes to your and your girlfriend ;)
<desrt> in the morning
<desrt> what area are you living in?
<didrocks> desrt: wednesday or thursday evening are fine by me, just tell me what do you prefer :)
<didrocks> desrt: it's Puteaux, in the west
<desrt> can you tell me in terms of RER? :)
 * desrt has a map here
<didrocks> desrt: RER A, "la défense"
<desrt> only 7 stops from here
<desrt> (we're actually very close to 'val de fontenay')
<didrocks> oh nice, we can either go in Paris or stop somewhere in the RER A, or you can come at home (/!\ it's small ;))
<desrt> maybe thursday
<mvo> didrocks: do you mind if I upload a trivial fix for glade-3 ? seems like you touched it last and it did not got a maverick version yet, this is why I ask
<didrocks> desrt: ok, no worry, just tell me once you are sure ;)
<didrocks> mvo: I don't have the time to play/track glade-3 upstream, so sure, please do it :)
<mvo> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> mvo: there were an updated format which broke a lot of things, is it fixed?
<mvo> didrocks: I just cherry pick a utf8 fix
<mvo> didrocks: one line :)
<didrocks> mvo: oh ok, good :)
<mvo> didrocks: I don't have time for more either ;)
<seb128> mvo, you touch it, you maintain it!
<seb128> mvo, is that the "utf-8 chars in glade don't get translated"?
<mvo> seb128: yeah
<mvo> seb128: broke software-center, so now I gonna fix it
<seb128> nice
<mvo> or rather cherry pick the fix that other helpful people did :)
<seb128> I came accross it and made a mental note to backport the change but forgot about it
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> luckily you are there ;-)
<mvo> :)
<seb128> now we only need somebody to review the unapproved queue
<mvo> seb128: is the vcs-bzr link current, i.e. should I commit to ~ubuntu-desktop/glade/ubuntu or is the "generic" lp:ubuntu location now used?
<seb128> having the uk on bank holidays doesn't help there
<seb128> mvo, the first one
<seb128> we don't do source in the vcs, that's slow and unefficient ;-)
<mvo> ++ from me
<mvo> seb128: but remember you are a evolutionary dead end ;)
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<mvo> seb128: eh, I mean, just having patches in the vcs :P
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for the firefox upload
<chrisccoulson> hey mvo and seb128, how are you?
<seb128> who did you bribe to get that one in?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're welcome. i'm not sure who approved it, i was trying to find somebody to do it on friday night ;)
<seb128> we are short on reviewers it seems
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine otherwise
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you know today is a bank holiday for you right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks. had a pretty long day yesterday visiting family though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a holiday here today
<seb128> don't feel like you have to work then ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'll be going out in a bit anyway ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> how is the weather in the uk?
<seb128> it's cold and rainy and windy there
<chrisccoulson> its sunny here, for a change!
<chrisccoulson> i shoud make the most of it
<asac> didrocks: there was the question about zeroconf and whether we can get rid of that
<asac> didrocks: and boo ;)
<asac> check out the MIR bug
<mvo> seb128: glade uploaded, I go for lunch now
<didrocks> asac: boo is an option, don't know if Laney knows for what it's used
<didrocks> asac: concerning for zeroconf, I think it's coming with daap, will ask upstream about it (or if Laney has already some inputs)
<asac> didrocks: so we can drop boo? that would be a good win
<asac> zeroconf is just a new addition and i dont see it as a big use case
<Laney> boo is probably not used for so much
<Laney> zeroconf however I think is really quite a nice feature and it would be a shame to lose it
<asac> Laney: why did they move away from avahi ... which we already have
<asac> in main
<asac> NIH
<asac> ?
<Laney> I don't know
<Laney> I think it might be an abstraction of avahi
<asac> Laney: also someone said that zeroconf has patent issues which is why avahi was invented
<asac> Laney: i dont think so. i think they used avahi at some point and now they implemented zeroconf in mono pure
<seb128> asac, I don't think that's the case
<seb128> the zeroconf we used before avahi might have patent issues but you should not stop at the name
<seb128> not what the one banshee uses is doing exactly
<Laney> I don't know and I don't think you should be concerned
<Laney> zeroconf uses the avahi-sharp bindings
<seb128> they might just use the zeroconf name but do avahi
<Laney> http://abock.org/2007/12/23/announcing-monozeroconf here's an announcement
<seb128> I just don't get why they need that extra one
<seb128> they could probably just use avahi directly
<asac> seb128: Laney: ok ... so we can make boo go away?
<asac> thats good enough for me
<didrocks> (just check and found that too)
<seb128> seems something we should do yes
<Laney> sure
<Laney> ideally it would build the package in universe but that would still require boo in main so it's not really possible
<baptistemm> Hi there
<seb128> hey baptistemm
<baptistemm> salut seb128
<didrocks> hello baptistemm
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<baptistemm> finis les vacances :)
<didrocks> idem ici :)
<baptistemm> I don't know where you are about freeze but it would be nice to have bluez 4.70 (bug 625771) in as it fixes my bluetooth adapter been unseen since a few release
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625771 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Sponsor new upstream release (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625771
<asac> didrocks: ok all but banshee and boo targets are fix committed in MIR
<asac> so make boo go away ;)
<asac> thanks
<Laney> there's a new release tomorrow, should just do it at that merge
<didrocks> asac: cool, thanks! there are two additional language bindings which will come up with the next release, but there are just bindings :)
<asac> didrocks: whats next release?
<asac> a tomorrow
<asac> kk
<didrocks> Laney: ok, let's coordinate on that one for bindings and such (still have 1000+ emails to read and will come to that later) :)
<Laney> yep
<asac> didrocks: more languages? for what is that?
<didrocks> asac: right, it's an unstable version right now
<didrocks> asac: mono gkeyfile binding and gudev
<asac> ah ok.. api bindings
<Laney> for the hal removal
<asac> thought it binds a full new interpreter language ;)
<asac> those bindings feel ok
<didrocks> that's why we need testing :)
<Laney> didrocks: are your patches upstreamed?
<didrocks> Laney: yes, there are two bugs reports IIRC
<Laney> great
<Laney> would be good to see them merged before 1.8
<didrocks> Laney: and I discuss at Guadec, some will make it upstream with new library for distros, sounds great :)
<baptistemm> (still about bluetooth land) bug 625544 would fixe a crash in obexd-client
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625544 in obexd (Ubuntu) "Sponsor new upstream release (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625544
<didrocks> but it will be surely after 1.8; unfortunately
<Laney> ah
 * Laney tries to be the delta destroyer
<didrocks> Laney: totally understandable :) just not this time, but it will come for sure
<ogra> hmm, whats the gconf name of the applet i have to use to get indicator session ? while i have the efl panel setup right, i'm still missing the indicators
 * ogra tired /apps/panel/applets/applet_5/bonobo_iid OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet but that didnt get me any change
<ogra> bah, i missed to set toplevel_id
<seb128> re
<bilalakhtar> seb128: oh boy, what's the matter with your connection?
<seb128> now? or earlier?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: earlier
<seb128> I was on a unstable access earlier, now I was just testing unity
<seb128> I shouldn't have tried to connect at all
<seb128> I'm on my normal internet now should be stable
<seb128> out of the box crashing on user switch
<seb128> some days I hate linux for that ;-)
<and471> seb128, haha how ironic ^
<seb128> ok, doing another round of unity testing and lunch, bbl
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are the retracers running?
<devildante> hi all :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, they aren't; they are blocked by a LP bug; seb128 sent a mail about this, didn't he?
<ogra> hrm, i dont seem to be able to get a logout button into my panel
<chrisccoulson> pitti - possibly, i should perhaps read through my mail ;)
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<didrocks> hey nessita
<nessita> didrocks: hey there, how are you?
<didrocks> nessita: just coming back from vacation and trying to catch up on tons of emails/bugs. Otherwise good! and you?
<seb128> re
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> didrocks: lucky you! I've just finished a desktop sprint last week and I'm kinda sick :-/
<nessita> hey seb128
<seb128> sprintflu?
<didrocks> urgh, sprintflu?
<didrocks> seb128 is too quick or I lag :)
<nessita> I think so :-)
<nessita> I'll go to the doctor later to get a diagnose, though I doubt he'll say "sprintflu" ;-)
<nessita> so, I'd need a sponsor for a new release of the ubuntu-sso-client, is anyone available? shall I hunt kenvandine?
<seb128> nessita, you want to get that in beta?
<nessita> seb128: wasn't beta last week? :-)
<seb128> no
<seb128> beta freeze started last week
<seb128> beta is thursday
<nessita> seb128: hum, evidently I'm not familiar with this workflow. Can I read about this somewhere?
<seb128> nessita, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetaFreeze
 * nessita reads
<devildante> mpt: around?
<devildante> apparently not, he's not even connected
<seb128> today is a bank holiday in the u.k
<nessita> seb128: yes, I'd like to queue this package in the beta queue
<seb128> nessita, ok, I can sponsor it for you then
<nessita> seb128: awesome, thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> nessita, where is the merge request?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone recommend me top 10 applications to be used in 10.04 ?
<nessita> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-0.99.4/+merge/33969
<seb128> kaushal, hi, try #ubuntu
<seb128> nessita, ok
<seb128> nessita, waouh, impressive number of bugs fixed again there
<nessita> seb128: are you saying that as a bad thing?
<seb128> nessita, no, I'm saying you are doing great work ;-)
<nessita> seb128: hehe. Last week was very productive, we're very happy
<didrocks> Laney: ok, I pushed the first packaging attempt, you can grab the upstream trunk tarball at http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/banshee/ and the git packaging at http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/banshee/git-trunk/.git
<Laney> didrocks: thanks (I suspect that's not gbp style as you wouldn't need a separate tarball then) ;)
<Laney> I'm just doing some wiki work as part of my UDS WIs but will look soon
<didrocks> Laney: I just pushed it for info as it's not an upstream tarball but generated from trunk (no release yet :)), but it's a full source branch (I looked at gbp ;))
<didrocks> Laney: thanks! no hurry :)
<Laney> ah ok then
<Laney> will need a get-orig-source in that case
<didrocks> probably and setting the Vcs* in debian/control too (didn't do that yet, but it's a quick fix)
<Laney> yeah I'll do that to git.d.o/blah
<Steelynose> hi all, having a problem setting XDG_DATA_DIRS
<didrocks> thanks
<Steelynose> included the following in /etc/environment
<Steelynose> XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/dist/share"
<Steelynose> gnome-session hangs after login, no menus, no right click, but screensaver gets active
<didrocks> Steelynose: for those kind of question, #ubuntu is better, here it's for developping ubuntu
<Steelynose> oh, sorry
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> Steelynose: no worry :)
<pitti> nessita, seb128: seems I lost the u1 music store from RB, as well as from the indicators -- is the latter intended?
<seb128> store from indicators?
<pitti> seb128: feeling like 90 years :) we had the 20 year anniversary of our Taekwondo club, so we invited two grandmasters, who chased us the whole weekend
<pitti> seb128: but it was great
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, I mean the indicator doesn't have u1 settings any more, and RB doesn't have the store
<pitti> martin    2123  0.1  0.8 140236 34460 ?        Sl   13:22   0:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<pitti> it's running, thuogh
<seb128> dunno about this one
<nessita> pitti: let me ask aquarius
<nessita> pitti: seems like there are 2 known bugs, see https://launchpad.net/bugs/626659 for example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626659 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[maverick] Ubuntu One entry is not present in MeMenu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> pitti: fo updates you can ask rye (roman) on #ubuntuone
<pitti> nessita: ah, seems 626659 answers my question then, thanks
<pitti> so it's known already
<seb128> pitti, that doesn't reply to why it's not working in rb for you
<seb128> pitti, do you get any error on the command line?
<seb128> what libubuntuone version do you use?
<pitti> libubuntuone-1.0-1    0.3.4-0ubuntu1
<seb128> the store?
<pitti> aah
<pitti> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pitti>   File "/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/__init__.py", line 43, in activate
<pitti>     self.music_store_widget.activate(shell)
<pitti>   File "/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/MusicStoreWidget.py", line 57, in activate
<pitti>     self.entry_type = self.db.entry_register_type("U1EntryType")
<pitti> AttributeError: '__main__.RhythmDBTree' object has no attribute 'entry_register_type'
<pitti> and finally
<pitti>   File "/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/__init__.py", line 54, in deactivate
<pitti>     self.music_store_widget.deactivate(shell)
<pitti>   File "/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/MusicStoreWidget.py", line 78, in deactivate
<pitti>     self.source.delete_thyself()
<pitti> AttributeError: 'U1MusicStoreWidget' object has no attribute 'source'
<pitti> on shutdown
<pitti> hm, but i get further debug messages from what looks like the store after the first exception
<nessita> pitti: I know rodrigo was working on that last week...
<seb128> should have been fixed with the current version
<nessita> I'll find more info on the stand up, which will be in 10 minutes
<pitti> seb128: I upgraded this morning, but I'll try again
<pitti> seb128: no new pkgs
<seb128> pitti, right, better to check with rodrigo then
<seb128> when he's around
<seb128> or wait for nessita to be back from the u1 meeting
<pitti> it's not that urgent, so I'll ask them later; thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> pitti: seems like everyone is out today (rodrigo on a swap day, Chipaca delayed), so you may wanna click on affects me too in this one  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/572381
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572381 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One Store not showing (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> nessita: ah, also reported already, nice!
<nessita> ok, I'm off to the doctor
<nessita> see ya later!
<devildante> pitti, will look into this bug, if you don't mind of course ;)
<pitti> devildante: no, you mustn't fix bugs!!
<pitti> devildante: j/k, thank you!
<devildante> pitti, I'll try to fix it, but I don't promise anything :p
<mvo> go devildante go :-D
<devildante> ;)
 * devildante wonders why there's no debian directory in the u1ms branch, even though it's only used by ubuntu
<devildante> what the... it seems U1MusicStorePlugin.deactivate() is called before U1MusicStorePlugin.activate()!
<pitti> devildante: I suppose they also use upstream branches (without debian/, where upstream has commit access to), and ubuntu packaging branches (with debian/, merging entire releases instead of each commit, write access to uploaders)
<devildante> pitti: okay, thanks :)
<devildante> progress: from what I can say, revision 72 is the culprit
<seb128> mvo, how did you manage to get your upload in?
<seb128> mvo, did you bribe somebody or is the queue being reviewed? ;-)
<devildante> pitti: I made it work! ;)
<devildante> pitti: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/make-it-work/+merge/34072
<pitti> devildante: you rock!
<devildante> pitti: thanks ;)
 * devildante needs to now find someone to bug so he can merge this branch :p
<mvo> seb128_: I have no idea what happend, but I'm happy it went through
<seb128_> mvo, ok ;-)
<and471> devildante, hey, you AlertWatcher thing in UpdateManager is awesome!
<and471> *your
<devildante> and471l
<and471> devildante, I merged it into software-updater - very nice !
<devildante> and471: thanks :)
<and471> devildante, did you see this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/626700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626700 in software-center (Ubuntu) "evince is marked as an add-on of gnumeric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<and471> devildante, in which package is this a bug?
<devildante> and471: we always suspect usc first since it could be wrong
<and471> ok
<devildante> and471: the bug is happening because gnumeric recommends evince
<and471> devildante, should I file a bug?
<devildante> and471: no need, I already put a gnumeric task in the bug ;)
<and471> oops looks like you just did :)
<and471> yup :)
<and471> devildante, I have just noticed, ttf-liberation and the microsoft core fonts are also set as addons
<and471> devildante, would a good move be to set these as 'suggests' rather than recommends?
<devildante> and471: suggests are also treated as add-ons
<devildante> and471: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Add-on packages
<and471> devildante, hmm, so what do we do?
<devildante> and471: why wouldn't you want these as add-ons?
<and471> devildante, well evince definitely isn't
<and471> devildante, I feel that fonts that are global to the system are classed as 'addons' of gnumeric
<and471> devildante, I feel an addon would be 'gnumeric-spell-checker' (not a real package, just an example)
<and471> are classed > are not class
<and471> ed
<devildante> and471: all right, so you should open a debian bug
<and471> sure will do
<devildante> and471, I have to thank you, I found another bug because of this
<devildante> ;)
<and471> devildante, oh what's that ?
<devildante> and471: recommended packages should not be listed when the app is not installed, since they will be installed automatically anyway
<Laney> didrocks: which revision did you check out? Just HEAD?
<didrocks> Laney: just HEAD, there are not a lot of changes to it, so I assumed it was correct
<Laney> sure
<Laney> just need to know what to put
<Laney> encoding it in the version number
<didrocks> Laney: I was wondering why you encode that in the revision number, is there a policy, rather than just date?
<Laney> not really a policy, it's just better documentation
<Laney> plus then you can have the get-orig-source parse from the version
<didrocks> oh ok, that's where get-origin-source magic comes from to determine where to take the revision, understood :)
<hyperair> didrocks: what binding?
<Laney> gkeyfile-sharp
<didrocks> pitti: when you have some time, if you can approve ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (would be nice to have people with fresh configuration trying evo express by that mean)
<pitti> didrocks: done
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot :)
<pitti> you're welcome!
<Laney> didrocks: isn't your stuff copyright canonical? ;)
<didrocks> Laney: not mandatory for packaging (and in any case, I've done that on my holiday time, in the train ;))
<didrocks> Laney: of course, if that's bug you, I can change :-)
<Laney> no it doesn't bug me, on the contrary I like it better this way :)
<Laney> just thought it might have been naughty
<didrocks> well, I have only done the git import on my work time… copyright as so a bugger :-)
<ari-tczew> seb128: could you take a look on bug 626379 ?
<ubot2> ari-tczew: Bug 626379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/626379 is private
<seb128> ari-tczew, what about it?
<ari-tczew> seb128: are there any chance for fix?
<seb128> I guess if you send a patch yes
<seb128> seems the software you are using does something weird to the clipboard
<seb128> g-s-d should not crash though
<ari-tczew> seb128: if I would can create a patch, I wouldn't ask you for review...
<seb128> ok
<seb128> sorry but we have lot of bugs concerning the default installation
<seb128> I doubt I can spend time fixing a bug with a kde application before release
<devildante> bug 626379 is private, what is it about?
<ubot2> devildante: Bug 626379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/626379 is private
<ari-tczew> devildante: I didn't set that. it's apport.
<devildante> ari-tczew, yeah, but for now I don't have permission to see it :p
<seb128> it's public now
<rickspencer3> welcome back didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, thanks :)
<pitti> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<bcurtiswx> Hi kenvandine , did you receive my email this morning?
<rickspencer3> doing alright
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, hey.. yeah
<rickspencer3> everyone getting battened down for Beta?
<kenvandine> haven't actually read it yet :)
<kenvandine> very busy atm... will try to get to it later today
 * kenvandine is fighting with oauth and twitter atm
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: Ok, no biggie. Much appreciated.
<kenvandine> GET works fine, POST not so much...
<seb128> rickspencer3, let's see how beta goes
<rickspencer3> seb128, it will be good
<seb128> if you say so ;-)
<rickspencer3> lots of cool new things, quality seems ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, are there things  you are worried about?
<seb128> having no crach bug going through for weeks
<seb128> it means we have very low visiblity on the current issues
<bcurtiswx> The net book edition still doesn't work correctly on my amd64 radeon laptop
<seb128> rickspencer3, having no active release manager review the queue as well, I guess timing with today being an uk bank holidays doesn't help
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, we have a release manager
<rickspencer3> is there something that she needs to be doing that's not getting done?
<seb128> rickspencer3, then unity buglist, banshee not having landed yet for UNE
<didrocks> (quite tricky, right, we'll see on wednesday banshee release how call for testing will work)
<Laney> there, nice and tweaked
 * Laney sends it up to alioth
<Laney> didrocks: can I set the team as maintainer and you as uploader?
<didrocks> Laney: sure :)
<didrocks> Laney: thanks for the review
<Laney> I added some missing copyright holders, tweaked the rules a bit to remove some unnecessary stuff and add a get-orig-source
<Laney> and probably some other stuff
<Laney> thanks for your work!
<didrocks> Laney: yw ;)
<Laney> now just get on teuf to release a new libgpod ;)
<didrocks> Laney: I try to get him now :)
<micahg> seb128: re unity, I filed bug 626169 over the weekend which is the reason for an FTBFS on amd64 for unity and xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626169 in utouch-grail (Ubuntu) "Please promote amd64 binaries as well (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626169
<seb128> I think pitti was on that
<pitti> done this morning
<pitti> this one was hilariously resistant, sorry about that; it took four attempts to finally get them promoted for some reason
<micahg> pitti: k, should I close the bug? and can someone give back those builds
<pitti> micahg: unity xserver-xorg-evdev retried; please go ahead and close the bug
<micahg> pitti: thanks
<pitti> in fact, unity is building on amd64 already
<pitti> and so is -evdev
<micahg> pitti: k, I guess ubuntuwire's a little slow to update then :)
<geser> micahg: the FTBFS page on ubuntuwire is updated hourly, the LP API is too slow to make it dynamic
<micahg> geser: k, good to know
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good evening pitti
<devildante> good night pitti :)
<chrisccoulson> good evening everyone
<didrocks> enjoy your evening chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks!
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good vacation?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: very busy one, but they was good! buying an apartment in Lyon ;)
<chrisccoulson> excellent!
<hyperair> didrocks: we're still missing libgpod# (part of libgpod git, not released yet)
<didrocks> hyperair: right, I pinged teuf and he is aware about it
<hyperair> didrocks: yeah i pinged him about it last week.
<hyperair> didrocks: as for gkeyfile-sharp, i thought it had been uploaded already. turns out i had an unpushed git tree.
<hyperair> didrocks: i'll integrate your changes in and add you to Uploaders and copyright. is that okay?
<didrocks> hyperair: oh, I just saw the ITP but no activity last week, hence the fact I worked on it in the train during holidays
<didrocks> hyperair: sure, please do :)
<nessita> seb128: question, when you have some sparse minutes (no rush)
<seb128> nessita, yes
<nessita> seb128: we need to submit a branch with a clueanup for ussoc (we need to remove all the old code, currently unused). Shall we wait to after the Beta?
<nessita> seb128: or shall we rush to get it done tomorrow?
<seb128> nessita, it doesn't seem important to get for beta
<seb128> nessita, I managed to get your update from today accepted btw
<nessita> seb128: WOW thanks
<seb128> nessita, you can do that after beta I think, or any reason you want it now?
<nessita> seb128: no reason to want it now, just wanted to be sure not to be breaking any recommended procedure regarding freezes :-)
<nessita> thanks!
 * nessita comes back to bed
<seb128> nessita, how do you feel?
<seb128> nessita, things which go in during a freeze are things that need to fix issues on the beta image that are stoppers
<seb128> nessita, ie things breaking the installation or basic features in Ubuntu
<kenvandine> didn't take long for someone to notice my tweet saying "from Ubuntu" :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<kenvandine> 16 minutes to be exact :)
<kenvandine> got posting working, need to do some more testing of the migration path now
<kenvandine> i don't trust my testing i did at 3am this morning :)
<nessita> seb128: thanks for info. I'm not very well, so I'm taking a sick day
<nessita> I'll be back full tomorrow
<seb128> nessita, ok, take care!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-31
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, you were the last to upload to empathy lucid, would you be willing to review a merge request when you get the time?
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Howdie didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Sweet.  One working unity on -radeon, with only minor glitches.
<didrocks> awesome! ;)
<RAOF> It's always fun when applications only work because of mesa bugs!
<RAOF> Then when they get fixed you can peer at the code and go “how did this ever work” :)
<vish> didrocks: hey, wb :)
 * vish might be late in welcoming .. ;)
<didrocks> hey vish! nice to see you :-)
<vish> :)
<didrocks> RAOF: heh, I hear the dx team constantly telling that ;)
<RAOF> Time to head off to exercise!  I'll be back on later.
<vish> didrocks: dont read last desktop meeting logs! there were people calling/praying for you to come back! :D
<didrocks> vish: heh, too late, I read it :-) at least, it shows that I'm not a slacker ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: see you!
<vish> hehe!
<kenvandine> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey kenvandine, still awake?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> backporting twitter oauth to lucid
<kenvandine> almost done :)
<didrocks> great :)
<and471> morning
<TheMuso> 8/c
<didrocks> hey and471, TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks.
<didrocks> robert_ancell: clicking on preferences on gnome-calctool make it segfault, known bug?
<and471> hi didrocks
<robert_ancell> didrocks, no, thanks
<didrocks> robert_ancell: do you want a bug for it?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, no need, I'll fix it quickly before anyone else notices :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: heh, right, I guess only crazy people click on that button ;)
<didrocks> (I just needed a preference dialog example!) ;)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, oh, I have heard of this one - it's crashing in the appmenu code.  I don't think it's gcalctools fault.  I thought it had been fixed?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hum, let me check, I don't have the applet, only the service running
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I don't have the applet either, trace is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/486192/
<robert_ancell> ooh, even paste.ubuntu.com has a new look :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah, that looks suspicious, indeed ;)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey, I've been meaning to ask - do you want to do the evo update?  I didn't want to break any of your UNE stuff
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah, I'll handle it today to 2.30.3 and push the queue for post beta freeze
<didrocks> I have some free time for that and go again the express merge nightmare :)
<didrocks> have to go to the doctor, bbiab
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<and471> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi and471
<chrisccoulson> it's quiet in here at this time of the morning
<ara> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> good morning ara
<and471> chrisccoulson, did you have a nice bank holiday? :)
<chrisccoulson> and471, yes thanks, it was ok. it was quite a long day on sunday though
<and471> is anyone else getting "The Google Maps API server rejected your request. The "client" parameter specified in the request is invalid." when going on user pages on launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> and471, yeah, there's a launchpad bug for that somewhere
<and471> chrisccoulson, ah good, as long as it is not just me :)
<chrisccoulson> and471, bug 624981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624981 in launchpad-registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affects: 36) (dups: 6) (heat: 185)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<chrisccoulson> we had some people report it against firefox ;)
<vish> and471: hey, that description bug you got it fixed debian? [/me confused]
<vish> the one you pinged yday..
<and471> vish, which one?
<vish> and471: oh the one you had filed
<and471> vish, could you give me a bug number?
<vish> and471: not sure what the ping was about..
<and471> pretty please :)
<vish> and471: gah! you pinged me ;p   let me check my mail ;)
<and471> thankyou :)
<vish> and471: Bug 626699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626699 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnumeric description needs improving (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626699
<vish> didrocks: can we open a lucid task for Bug 587853 , seems a good bug to fix for LTS
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587853 in cheese (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After video recording, record/take photo button becomes disabled (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587853
<and471> vish, oh no, I was pinging you if you wanted to triage it in 100 papercuts and put it in the SC-metadata round
<vish> : ah!
<vish> and471: i'm actually thinking about how best we can address some of those descriptions... there are a few concerns that changing it in Ubuntu increases workload.. so i'm trying to get some process in place before actually closing a few bugs..
<and471> vish, yeah we want to change it in debian and ubuntu
<and471> vish, that is what I have tried to do (where possible)
<and471> vish, maybe you could create a small app for the SC papercutters that files in the right places, downloads a debian copy to make a patch on.. etc.
<vish> and471: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/120619 is an idea mvo had as a workaround for a while
<vish> and471: the descriptions is also on LP roadmap , not sure when though ;)
<didrocks> vish: let's see that after beta if you don't mind. Quite busy this week :)
<vish> sure.. np.. :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<vish> didrocks: np.. actually i was mentioning to open the task for later, else we might miss it .. i'll poke after beta :)
<seb128> TheMuso, hi
<seb128> TheMuso, you still have a workitem on the wallpaper competition spec
<seb128> TheMuso, do you still plan to work on it?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti. is there anything else i need to do regarding my e-mail to the technical-board about chromium security updates?
<chrisccoulson> i've got a work-item to get a process in place by beta ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it seems to me that as of today we don't have a viable solution for this? I didn't see an agreement there
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> the work item is not for beta but still nice to get that sorted
<seb128> the goal is to know what it would take to support it correctly by UDS
<seb128> which means having the security update and the translation processes sorted
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i was wondering what i can do to try and reach an agreement (so we can just upload new versions to -security like we do with firefox)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you know if there's some effort to get access to new releases a week in advance, so that we have a chance to do some QA?
<seb128> they don't want to do that it seems
<seb128> they don't want to wait a week to get updates rolling
<chrisccoulson> pitti - our security team will get notifications for security issues, which will give us some time to prepare and test a release
<chrisccoulson> but it won't be as long as we get with mozilla
<seb128> trying to do qa on our side will not work
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, that's news; could you send that to the thread? so far I was under the impression that these are 0-day releases
<seb128> let's be realistic we can't correctly test updates in the timeframe they have
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, sure. i can send that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think we can do correct testing?
<seb128> do they have an upstream official ppa or something?
<seb128> shouldn't we just give that to user in s-c and stop trying to package it
<seb128> ie just connect directly upstream to users and let users complain to upstream if they have issues
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it will be difficult for us to do proper testing, but even the testing we do with firefox is fairly limited
<seb128> that's what the chromium guys want anyway it seems
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the issue with that is upstream don't provide official builds of chromium
<chrisccoulson> (they only provide chrome)
<seb128> would they be wanting to?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about that
<seb128> can we talk to them about it?
<seb128> did somebody try to talk to them about it?
<chrisccoulson> also, kees is not keen on us shipping upstream builds, as they don't benefit from any of the platform hardening that the security team work on
<chrisccoulson> s/any/some/
<seb128> who is going to do the security updates? kees' team?
<seb128> it just seems to me that realistically we can't do a great job of it
<chrisccoulson> it will probably be me who does the security updates ;)
<seb128> there is no way that will work imho
<seb128> you are already overworked without those
<seb128> but ressources are a different topic
<seb128> let's sort how we can deal with it and then figure who has time to do it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how long would they let us access before rolling out the updates publically?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. they seem to prefer doing a release as soon as they fix a problem, which means that the window in which we can prepare our update and do some testing will always be quite small
<seb128> right, that was the impression I got
<seb128> we should talk to them about having a chromium ppa where they push their updates
<seb128> ie sort of an official upstream ppa for it
<seb128> so we would build it with our build option and security set
<seb128> pedro_, ola!
<pedro_> salut seb128 ;-)
<devildante> mpt: around?
<mpt> devildante, yep
<mpt> devildante, and I haven't forgotten about updating the spec
<devildante> :p
<devildante> mpt, how do you think we can fix bug 599667? I already have a working implementation, but I would like a designer's opinion :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599667 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "GNOME Screenshot is not user-friendly during delay (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599667
<mpt> devildante, http://www.google.com/images?q=film+countdown&biw=1066&bih=549
<devildante> ah, great!
<devildante> mpt, I was using a countdown, but it's nowhere cool as this :p
<devildante> mpt, basically, I was using a label that when taking screenshot says: "The screenshot will be taken in n seconds..."
<nigelb> mpt: wow, that is something I wished would be there :D
<seb128> grrrr maverick crashing on user switching
<devildante> anyone who has crashes when typing in the login keyring (on auto-login)?
<ara> seb128, I can confirm this bug: bug 615508
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615508 in gnome-codec-install (Ubuntu) "Unable to install codecs with gstreamer-codec-install (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 187)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615508
<ara> seb128, I think it is quite important, are you guys going to have a look to it?
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> ara, hey
<mvo> ara: hm, let me check
<seb128> ara, I didn't know about it before now, mvo is the one working on that
<ara> seb128, mvo: I just reproduced it
<ara> mvo, it seems like the application tries to install the plugin before it elevates privileges
<devildante> seb128, mvo, ara: I can try looking at the code and fixing it, but I don't promise you anything ;)
<ara> mvo, and therefore, it fails
<mvo> devildante: that would be great, please do :)
<devildante> :)
<mvo> thanks ara for raising this, I target
<seb128> devildante, thanks
<devildante> seb128, np
<mvo> devildante: iirc it just uses a similar/the same install backend code as update-manager, probably enough to just update it
<mvo> devildante: for next cycle we need a better api for this :)
<devildante> mvo: ah, great
<kiwinote> hehe, next cycle it may just appear in software-center
<devildante> mvo: should I try to fix it against upstream or the ubuntu branch?
<mvo> devildante: either way is fine
<devildante> mvo: okay :)
 * devildante finds bzr is 1000 times better than svn
<htorque_> didrocks, can you check if you're still getting bug 617337 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617337 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "places hide half of the top panel (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617337
<didrocks> htorque_: I didn't get it recently, think it's closed. Do you still have it?
<nessita> seb128: ping
<seb128> nessita, hey
<nessita> seb128: we're getting reports that the GUI for ussoc can't be fully seen on netbooks. We have a couple of unused fields that we'd like to remove. Does that requiere a UI freeze exception?
<seb128> nessita, no
<seb128> nessita, wait, what do you call fields?
<nessita> seb128: text entries
<seb128> glade properties or entries showing on screen?
 * nessita knew it wasn't gonna be so easy
<nessita> seb128: entries showing
<seb128> if it makes you ui be different from a screenshot already taken yes you need an exception for the change
<htorque_> didrocks, no i don't but it's only closed upstream
<didrocks> htorque_: you can close the distro task as invalid and writing "no more reproduceable"
<didrocks> or I can do it if you want :)
<htorque_> didrocks, ok, will do :)
<didrocks> thanks
<bcurtiswx> is indicator-me an #ayatana topic?
<nessita> seb128: I see. Who do I have to beg to get a UI exception?
<seb128> nessita, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<seb128> nessita, read "UserInterfaceFreeze Exceptions"
 * nessita obeys
<seb128> nessita, it's easy, just email the documentation list (and translation list if you change a string)
<seb128> nessita, then subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug with an explanation of the change
<devildante> mvo: how do we test gnome-codec-install?
<mvo> devildante: there is a readme, hold on a sec
<mvo> gnome-codec-install  'gstreamer|0.10|totem|DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 decoder|decoder-video/x-divx, divxversion=(int)5'
<mvo> is what I usually do
<devildante> mvo: what is it supposed to show? launching it just says there is no plug-ins
<nessita> seb128: perfect, thanks! I wrote the bug report and joshuahoover will handle the exception request
<mvo> devildante: could you remove gstreamer0.10-plugins-ffmpeg ?
<seb128> nessita, thanks
<nessita> thank you!
<seb128> mvo, devildante: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg it's called rather
<devildante> mvo, seb128: thanks :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, seb128: please merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/couchdb-glib/0_6_96_release/+merge/34206 when possible (package just uploaded, in the queue)
<devildante> mvo: I made it work ;) do you want a merge request or a patch? (seeing as I worked against the ubuntu branch)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, will do
<mvo> devildante: you rock \o/
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, cool, thanks, but I guess you'll have to wait for the package to be accepted?
<mvo> devildante: either patch or merge request, I don't mind ;)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, coming an evo-couchdb branch
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, probably a good idea
<kenvandine> let me know when that is up too and i will merge them at the same time
<nessita> hi mvo! yesteday I landed a branch to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/624127, you may wanna try it (from trunk for now)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624127 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Sign-on dialog won't open a second time, give traceback (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, I'll ping you again when both are in the archive
<mvo> nessita: sweet, thanks for the fix!
<nessita> mvo: np, and sorry for the delay :-)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, thx
 * kenvandine got bit by desktopcouch trying to protect me... grrrr
<devildante> mvo: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/ubuntu/maverick/gnome-codec-install/fix-bug-615508/+merge/34207
<mvo> thanks devildante \o/
<devildante> you're welcome, mvo :)
<and471> hey everyone
<devildante> hi, and471 :)
<and471> hey devildante
<devildante> and471, out of curiosity, where is your software-updater branch?
<and471> devildante, lp:~and471/+junk/software-updater
<devildante> thanks, and471 :)
<and471> devildante, np, tell me if you find any bugs!
<devildante> and471: okay :)
<and471> devildante, (you may want to run with --test-buttons)
<and471> this will give you a row of buttons so you can select each screen regardless of the behaviour in the spec
<devildante> and471: okay, okay ;)
<and471> hehe
<ronoc> bl8: you there ?
<devildante> and471: this is awesome! too bad it's just kind of a running mockup :p
<and471> devildante, hehe, not really, it should all work!
<and471> devildante, try running with --test-buttons and it should check for updates, then give you a screen with available updates
<and471> installing of updates doesn't work yet tho
<and471> but the rest should!
<glatzor> huhu mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor
<and471> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hello and471! how are you?
<and471> glatzor, good thanks! just had my first day at work, are you rested now?
<and471> devildante, sorry I meant without --test-buttons
<glatzor> and471, your first first day?
<and471> glatzor, yup
<glatzor> and471, how does it feel?
<and471> glatzor, dunno really, I am a bit tired, but that was because we had to do a lot of boring training on the computers
<glatzor> and471, I am old and will never be fully rested again :) but I am at home now, yes. :)
<and471>  if we got a question wrong we had to watch the whole boring video all over again...
<and471> hehe
<glatzor> and471, may I ask what you were trained for?
<and471> glatzor, food service counter...
<and471> cutting fish and meat XD
 * and471 wonders how much more offtopic we can get before someone says something :D
<glatzor> and471, you will get a tough man!
<glatzor> though
 * glatzor is vegan 
<and471> haha
<and471> oh well this isn't a job for you :P
<glatzor> doesn't seem so :)
<glatzor> and471, and you trained cutting animals into pieces on a computer?
<and471> glatzor, something like that...
<glatzor> and471, was it a kind of wii?
<glatzor> :)
<and471> glatzor, no we were just doing fire alarm procedures, health and safety etc.
 * glatzor cannot be taken serious today
<and471> haha
<and471> glatzor, hopefully when we train to cut meat...we cut meat :)
<glatzor> and471, I am currently writing more documentation on my bus/train rides. So this should land in the trunk branch of aptdaemon soon
<and471> glatzor, ah cool :)
 * and471 is writing documentation himself right now
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ping
<Riddell> seb128: when is the meeting?
<glatzor> and471, have you continued working on software-updater?
<and471> glatzor, yes
<seb128> Riddell, same time as usual, in 35 minutes
<Riddell> ok, should be time for a test install
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, pong
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, nothing now, I was having a problem building the libu1 python bindings, but seems it works now
<kenvandine> ok
<mpt> devildante, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=425&rev1=424
<mpt> devildante, kiwinote: Has the code definition of "add-on" settled down over the past few days? Is now a good time to record it?
<seb128> desktop team meeting in 1 minute
<pedro_> hola
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, rickspencer3, pedro_: hi
<didrocks> hey o/
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-31
<pedro_> welcome back didrocks ;-)
<tremolux> hiya all!
<seb128> I hope everybody is doing fine
<tremolux> hey didrocks  o/
<didrocks> thanks pedro_, tremolux ;)
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> I don't think we had actions from the previous meeting
<seb128> so, partner update
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> starting with U1
<kenvandine> there is still a SSO bug that should be fixed this week with a server update
<kenvandine> and i think u1music is still broken, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/572381
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572381 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One Store not showing (dup-of: 624616)" [High,In progress]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624616 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store without icon (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, any status on that?
<kenvandine> also, josh just told me they will have a UIF exception  request
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, fixed in the last package upload
 * kenvandine crosses fingers
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/627440
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627440 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[UI Freeze Exception] Registration UI is too tall for small screens (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,Triaged]
<kenvandine> moving on to DX
<seb128> rodrigo_, you might want to ping #ubuntu-release about it
<seb128> not sure if it will made to beta or not
<kenvandine> they have prepared a wiki page to track their exception requests
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-31/DesktopExperienceTeam/MaverickReleaseStatus#Freeze%2520Exceptions%2520Requests
<kenvandine> basically they will have some, you can review them there and raise concerns as needed
<kenvandine> they are mostly UI tweaks
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<kenvandine> any questions?
<kenvandine> comments?
<kenvandine> Riddell, is U1 working ok in kubuntu? did those issues get addressed?
<Riddell> kenvandine: a whole new issue happened with another rewrite of ubuntu-sso
<Riddell> apachelogger has written a KDE frontend to it but it needs kwallet support still
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> sigh...
<kenvandine> ok, well moving on i guess :)
 * kenvandine hands mic back to seb128
<Riddell> online services needs to learn how to work with the community really
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> Riddell, was there any interaction between them and the kubuntu team this cycle?
<kenvandine> Riddell, i'll bring that up with them
<Riddell> seb128: no, only bits here and there when apachelogger asked.  they don't even have a mailing list as far as I know
<seb128> ok, something to improve next cycle
<kenvandine> yeah, i'll raise that
<seb128> dx is better nowadays than ols for that
<kenvandine> we can make that better
<seb128> ok, let's move on
<seb128> we can but not today there ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, since you are there, kubuntu update?
<Riddell>  - ubiquity was troublesome but evan stayed up late to fix bugs, but I suspect there's some more bugs to iron out yet
<Riddell>  - kdebindings and rdepends building on ARM now, am hopeful for images ready for beta
<Riddell>  - KDE SC 4.5.1 out today, will upload after beta
<Riddell>  - mpris 2 support got into Amarok thanks to Aurelien
<Riddell>  - http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 5 milestoned bugs, hopefully 2 are fixed already, probably more to come after beta
<seb128> quite short list of milestone bugs ;-)
<rodrigo_> Riddell, seb128: we have talked with apachelogger about the changes
<Riddell> seb128: it'll grow I'm sure
<rodrigo_> he knows at least since 2/3 weeks ago
<rodrigo_> and we have a mailing list -> ubuntuone-users@
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<seb128> let's discuss that after the meeting maybe
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> does anybody has questions or comments for Riddell?
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, UNE update?
<didrocks> hey o/ seb128 made the release. All was troubleless near the swimming pool for me in the meantime. Wonderful experience on my side :)
<didrocks> more seriously, a lot of bug fix last week from what I saw, but still some
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> seb128 and I are making some last minute dx update for beta
<didrocks> more bug fixing in the two coming weeks and MT support landing this release
<didrocks> any questions/remarks on annoying bug not listed yet?
<seb128> to clarify the previous week version has gesture support
<didrocks> (there will be some little ui changes too, but UNE is less impacted as there is no documentation AFAIK)
<seb128> but extra use of that and change are still coming this week, after that they will stop it seems
<seb128> didrocks, do you want to mention the banshee situation?
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> so, banshee will have a new release tomorrow
<didrocks> with finally udev backend
<didrocks> no more hal
<didrocks> but that requires no components (already packaged) and coordination with Laney and hyperair
<didrocks> new gpod release too
<didrocks> so, seems risky
<didrocks> in any case, what we can do is landing that in the current universe package (we are on a unstable release in any case)
<seb128> do you know if somebody tested the musicstore recently on banshee?
<didrocks> ask for testing on OMGUbuntu site and get user testing
<didrocks> I didn't for a month, I don't know if other have done
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> it was working great (apart from the empty mp3 file not included)
<seb128> so let's get the update in universe this week
<seb128> can you take an action to check the musicstore for next week?
<didrocks> added to my TODO :)
<pedro_> gpod? is banshee using gpod now?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pedro_, yes ;-)
<pedro_> cool, i hate podsleuth.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<seb128> tremolux, software-center update?
<tremolux> hi seb128
<tremolux> you bet
<tremolux> Buy Something: Enabled by default for beta, serverside compoments to go live this week for limited testing, focus on bugfixing now
<tremolux> New Apps: Custom metadata fix from Launchpad team to go live on next LP update (target Sep. 8th)
<tremolux> UI Enhancements: New addons feature merged; many thanks to devildante for this feature, and thanks to kiwinote as well
<tremolux> mvo implemented a very effective (and well-received) "where is it" feature for locating installed apps in the menu
<tremolux> (more details on wiki, thanks!)
<tremolux> so, lots of things in for beta, now testing and bugfixing
<tremolux> any questions or comments?
<seb128> nice to see the buy something getting there
<tremolux> yes
<seb128> so you wrote that there is a rt for extras.ubuntu.com
<tremolux> yes
<seb128> did you get any reply on that yet?
<seb128> do they have any estimation on when that will be done?
<tremolux> I haven't, but it's not *urgent* yet
<seb128> well, it's not urgent but better in a week than in a month still
<tremolux> yes, exactly
<seb128> thanks for tracking that in any case ;-)
<tremolux> I've pinged elmo again, and raised it in our weekly s-c meeting
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> is the screenshot item something you still think will get done this cycle?
<seb128> "support screenshots for apps in extras.ubuntu.com (see screenshots for third party spec): TODO"
<tremolux> I think the issue there is where the screenshots will be stored
<seb128> that's sort of why I'm asking
<seb128> if that's not sorted yet seems it's getting late?
<seb128> do you have status updates on those changes somewhere?
<tremolux> yes, agreed, I will check that
<seb128> thanks
<tremolux> I think that one has been on the back-burner, but you are right to point it out and thanks for that
<seb128> let me know during the week if you get a status update
<tremolux> sounds good, I will
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> that's all from me
<seb128> other questions? comments?
<tremolux> thanks seb128
<seb128> ok, seems not, let's move on
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> Hello
<seb128> so pedro_ is joining our meeting, welcome to him
<seb128> he's going to do a weekly qa status update
<chrisccoulson> hi pedro_
<tremolux> hello pedro_!
<pedro_> glad to be here :-)
<seb128> pedro_, the mic is yours ;-)
<pedro_> ok so i'd like to raise some bugs to your attention
<pedro_> bug 586012
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586012 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[Maverick] XFCE system tray became unusable after libgtk upgrade (affects: 13) (dups: 4) (heat: 88)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586012
<pedro_> what would be the final word on that one?
<pedro_> latest comment said it will be reviewed after alpha2 and we're getting there
<seb128> it seemed that it was due to gtk rgba changes
<seb128> which we dropped since, they were not ready
<pedro_> summary: gtk rgba changes
<seb128> could you check with the submitter if that's still an issue?
<pedro_> right so they are not going to be enabled in maverick?
<pedro_> seb128, yes
<seb128> pedro_, no rgba in maverick no
<seb128> we turned it off and it's staying this way
<pedro_> ok i'll talk with the xfce guys
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> the other bug: bug 623516
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623516 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "empathy crashed because depend on package telepathy-logger (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 28)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623516
<pedro_> they are requesting a depends on the telepathy-logger
<seb128> ok, we discussed that today on #telepathy
<pedro_> probably is too late to do that?
<seb128> we will change the recommends to a depends after beta
<seb128> it's not an issue for new install and should not be for upgrades
<seb128> out of people not getting  recommends for some reason
<pedro_> ok will update the bug to reflect that so we keep on the track
<seb128> but indeed we should fix that
<seb128> I will make sure it goes in after beta
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> i have a couple for lucid that might be good to look as well: bug 609855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609855 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Totem unable to play youtube videos (affects: 11) (heat: 158)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609855
<pedro_> again, youtube is broken
<seb128> I guess it's another server side change
<seb128> I will check that later on
<pedro_> the change doesn't seems to be too bad http://git.gnome.org/browse/totem/commit/?id=50027abd715acc24978e7830162c70c7e1a05811
<kenvandine> love supporting services we have no control over :/
<seb128> kenvandine, indeed
<pedro_> yeah...
 * kenvandine glares at twitter and facebook!
<pedro_> bug 534225
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 534225 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[lucid] setup_http_proxy_env constructs no_proxy incorrectly (affects: 27) (dups: 5) (heat: 119)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534225
<pedro_> that bug ^ is fixed on Maverick, but still as fix committed
<pedro_> could get commit someone to make the fix that in Lucid?
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i was meant to upload the stable gnome-terminal to lucid ages ago ;)
<seb128> pedro_, ok, feel free to close it then, we will get somebody working on the lucid update
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> so it's yours ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd planned on doing it ages ago, then forgot about it
<pedro_> ok i'll accept the nomination there then
<chrisccoulson> ok, i will fix ;)
<pedro_> thanks chrisccoulson :-)
<seb128> thanks chrisccoulson, pedro_
<pedro_> other that it would look good to fix, bug  219385
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 219385 in gtk+2.0 (CentOS) (and 4 other projects) "File filters can make file selection dialog too wide for screen (affects: 20) (dups: 13) (heat: 170)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219385
<pedro_> the change is not too aggressive either and it would make us look even better
<seb128> would be nice, that's fixed in gtk3 but the changes don't seem trivial for current gtk
<pedro_> ah it's on gtk3 mm...
<seb128> well I think it relies on the layout changes in gtk3
<seb128> pedro_, any other one?
<pedro_> i'm not a developer ;-) so would be nice if someone could investigate
<seb128> yeah, we will
<pedro_> yes just a couple
<pedro_> these are the ones that would be nice to keep an eye
<pedro_> bug 405544
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 405544 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "Kernel does not recognize blank optical media (affects: 88) (dups: 13) (heat: 387)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405544
<seb128> just drop the numbers maybe in list
<pedro_> bug 617399
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617399 in f-spot (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Filename path must be absolute" error when opening image with "F-Spot Photo Manager" (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 236)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617399
<pedro_> bug 621445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621445 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (affects: 44) (dups: 3) (heat: 210)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621445
<pedro_> and bug 625793
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625793 in indicator-application (and 1 other project) "sometimes keyboard layout automatically changed (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625793
<pedro_> those are generating some duplicates or being raised in mailing lists
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will check out on those later
<pedro_> so just keep an eye in case those could affect a more wider audience, i'm keeping tracks of those but is never bad to have an extra pair of eyes there
<seb128> I don't think we need to discuss every bug in the meeting
<seb128> right
<pedro_> no that's ok
<seb128> pedro_, great list, thanks
<pedro_> seb128, that's all from here unless there's a question
<seb128> next week could you copy your list on the wiki before the meeting maybe?
<chrisccoulson> no mozilla bugs? :)
<pedro_> seb128, yes it will go there next week
<seb128> so I can try to have a quick overview before the meeting
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, i'll add some for next meeting
<seb128> pedro_, otherwise any special concern about the release?
<seb128> any component you think is buggy or should get special care?
<pedro_> i'm a bit worried about two things
<pedro_> the changes on gtk that are making apps to crash
<pedro_> like rhythmbox, evolution, etc
<seb128> right, I'm working on dx for those
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm finding appmenu-gtk is crashing nearly everything that doesn't export a menu right now
<pedro_> i'm counting libindicate as part of that as well
<seb128> it's mainly their appmenu thing
<chrisccoulson> including nm-applet
<pedro_> and the retracers being broken :-(
<seb128> right, that's blocked on launchpad
<pedro_> i hope we don't miss any important crash
<pedro_> right
<seb128> I'm trying to push them but they move slowly
<seb128> I'm concerned about that as well
<pedro_> besides that i think the release is looking good so far
<seb128> hopefully that gets fixed this week
<pedro_> for next cycle would be nice to see more coordination with the dx team to get those changes earlier
<seb128> the appmenu-gtk crash for things not exporting a menu might be fixing in trunk
<seb128> if somebody wants to try
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll try that later
<seb128> pedro_, we do try but they tend to be busy ;-)
<seb128> thanks pedro_
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<pedro_> my pleasure
<seb128> nice status update
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<pedro_> oh just a short announcement
<seb128> sure
<pedro_> the Thursday 02 we're having a bug day for empathy
<seb128> nice
<pedro_> so next week we're probably going to have some more bugs raised from there
<seb128> the new version is in the queue
<seb128> so it will be in after beta
<pedro_> awesome
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: i will DEF be on -bugs to help with that
<seb128> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, \o/
<seb128> let's move on
<pedro_> you're welcome
<seb128> bcurtiswx, great ;-)
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.10-beta.html
<seb128> so we are on shape for beta
<seb128> not a lot to say, every should help testing isos
<seb128> beta shapes to be solid out of some small issues
<seb128> great work everybody
<seb128> I've started milestoning bugs, I will dispatch some to team members
<seb128> so please watch your assigned bugs
<seb128> if you don't filter those out in some way you should
<seb128> if you find any bug we should fix for maverick please nominate it for maverick
<seb128> you can also assign to the team if you want so it's on our list
<seb128> that's it from me
<seb128> does anybody has questions or comments?
<kenvandine> just a quick update on twitter... it will be broken for users until we get this update out
<seb128> starting today?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> urg
<kenvandine> sometime today they turn off basic auth
<seb128> when will the update be out?
<kenvandine> as soon as i get an ack from ryan on my branches
<kenvandine> after the meeting i'll get both maverick and lucid versions in a PPA for people to start testing
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's try to get that in just after beta
<kenvandine> but my changes are pretty intrusive, so need to make sure upstream is OK with it
<seb128> you can maybe get it in the desktop ppa for testing as well
<kenvandine> so we have a good maintanance path
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> hopefully we can get the SRU through quick... we'll talk about that soon
<kenvandine> that is it
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> other comments?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> I've to run but I will be back alter
<tremolux> thanks all
<seb128> later
<didrocks> thanks everyone
<pedro_> thanks
<kenvandine> ok, later!
<bcurtiswx> when/if someone gets time (no rush) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/lucid/empathy/empathy-2.30.3/+merge/34223
<devildante> like usual, I'm late for the usc update :p
<devildante> thanks for the merge, mvo :)
<mvo> devildante: thank you !
<mvo> devildante: I will upload right after the freeze is over
<devildante> mvo: okay, take your time :)
<vish> devildante: hey, did you figure out why the menu wouldnt hide?
<devildante> vish: no :(
<vish> :(
<kenvandine> seb128, gwibber uploaded to ~ubuntu-desktop for both lucid and maverick
<seb128> kenvandine, excellent
<seb128> thanks!
<kenvandine> everyone please test :)
<kenvandine> the account UI is completely different... for twitter only... but has to be
<seb128> do you think you should do a call for testing on the lists?
<kenvandine> and i was careful to use no new strings
<kenvandine> shared all the strings from facebook
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> was going to mail ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> think that is enough?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you could as well blog about it I guess
<bcurtiswx> ppa:~ubuntu-desktop/ppa ?
<kenvandine> ok
<jason__> How can I given different applications different desktop geometries. I have a kiosk application that uses the right 1/4 of the screen for status information. I don't want the user to be able to move applications like vlc and flash windows into the right 1/4 of the screen even if they run in full screen mode.
<RAOF> jason__: This is the wrong channel for that sort of question (it's about development _of_ ubuntu, not development _on_ ubuntu).
<RAOF> jason__: That said, you want to look into the WM_STRUT window hint.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Interesting news re ATI hardware being rebranded.
 * RAOF has missed that, mostly.
<RAOF> But it's getting rebranded to AMD, right?
<TheMuso> Yep.
<RAOF> Ow.  Pushups suck.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-01
<TheMuso> Yep that they do.
 * TheMuso has left them out of his resistance exercise routine since pulling a muscle a few weeks back. Should probably look at how I was doing them and start doing them again...
<RAOF> I did a boot-camp style collective execrsise thingy yesterday evening, which included the first pushups I've done in… more than a decade?
<RAOF> Needless to say, my arms are somewhat surprised.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, pushups are supposed to exercise your chest!
<rickspencer3> RAOF, robert_ancell, TheMuso ... I've been on the phone for the last 3 hours solid!
<RAOF> But I've got weedy arms, atrophied after years of being asked to do little more than type :)
<rickspencer3> have not had a moment to prepare for the Easter Edition :(
<rickspencer3> RAOF, then more pushups!!
<rickspencer3> give me 10!
<rickspencer3> j/k
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, that's a lot of phoning...
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, want to switch jobs?
<robert_ancell> nope
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> RAOF: I actually like that feeling when your limbs have been worked out more than they are used to.
<RAOF> Eeeh.
<RAOF> The flaccitude isn't bad; it's the soreness that's not my cup of tea.
<rickspencer3> software engineers complaining about exercise
<rickspencer3> who would have thought :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, robert_ancell, TheMuso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-31
<rickspencer3> I added the irc logs to the bottom
<RAOF> Not just exercise — *unaccustomed* exercise. :P
<TheMuso> heh
 * TheMuso has been exercising regularly for a while now, so doesn't find it difficult to do, and can deal with the discomfort.
<RAOF> I reckon I could have _run_ for that 45 minutes, no problem.
<RAOF> Well, jogged.
<robert_ancell> I like the bug summary from pedro
<RAOF> It'd be nice if glib backtraces didn't almost uniformly end in g_closure_invoke () :)
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> looks like Twitter is going to be a mess for users starting tomorrow
<rickspencer3> RAOF, can you do me a favor?
<rickspencer3> add a section o xorg-xserver to the meeting wiki?
<rickspencer3> maybe about mesa?
<RAOF> Sure thing.
<RAOF> To the template, as well, or just a one off?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Why is twitter going to be a mess?
<RAOF> TheMuso: I presume because they've turned off our authentication method.
<TheMuso> oh...
 * TheMuso wonders whether pidgin's microblogging plugin will also be affected.
 * TheMuso uses it for twitter.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, adding it to the template would be good
<RAOF> 10/4
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, yeah, pidgin may be
<rickspencer3> (impacted, that is)
<micahg> RAOF: I have the latest backported in my PPA
<micahg> 0.3
<micahg> RAOF: it's in the changelog for 0.3 that it's fixed, we should probably pull that fix and SRU it
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I'll find out soon enough.
<micahg> oops
<rickspencer3> right
<micahg> meant to tell TheMuso
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> micahg: Yes we should, or perhaps even get that fix in post beta.
<rickspencer3> ok, so, having read the logs, any questions, anything to add?
<TheMuso> Nope.
<micahg> TheMuso: version in maverick is fine, Lucid needs an SRU
<TheMuso> There is one nasty audio bug I am trying to get a handle on, which appears to be a race somewhere... Let me fetch the bug number.
<RAOF> No questions here.
<TheMuso> micahg: oh ok.
 * micahg is sorry for interrupting the meeting :)
<RAOF> TheMuso: Incidentally, logging on this morning _also_ has the volume set correctly.
<TheMuso> bug 592016
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592016 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Sound is always muted on startup; unmuting makes the volume at lowest level (affects: 27) (dups: 2) (heat: 136)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592016
<TheMuso> RAOF: Right, which is why I think its a race somewhere... Another box I have here which is rather new doesn't exhibit the problem. My desktop needs a cleanup/fresh install, which I intend to do today, to see whether the problem still exists.
<TheMuso> But that doesn't help those who upgrade.
<TheMuso> Anyway, investigation is ongoing.
<TheMuso> Well that killed the conversation. :p
<micahg> TheMuso: should I try to make that SRU for pidgin-microblog for Lucid?
<TheMuso> micahg: If you like, I am not in a position to test it currently, since I don't have lucid installed.
<micahg> TheMuso: I'm on Lucid until Thursday night, but I don't have a twitter account :)
<TheMuso> ah ok
<micahg> TheMuso: I can post something on identi.ca calling for testing
<TheMuso> I only raised it since I use pidgin microblogging.
<TheMuso> But sure that sounds reasonable.
<micahg> TheMuso: yeah, I have to look into another SRU for zend-framework for the same issue
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<micahg> debian had a whole list of related updates a while back for this issue as well
<TheMuso> Ok.
<matthewopersico> Hello. Ihave a laptopn - AMD Sempron2800+  .755 GH and 640 RAM. Yeah it's old and XP takes forever to boot. Can I put Ubuntu on this with reasonable performance? Do I use Desktop or Netbook version. Thanks
<TheMuso> matthewopersico: Please go to #ubuntu for support, this channel is used for development discussion.
<matthewopersico> thanks
<matthewopersico> bye
<micahg> TheMuso: the oauth stuff for pidgin-microblog is multiple patches, looks too messy for an SRU unless we can just push the new version
<TheMuso> micahg: right, thats a pain.
<micahg> TheMuso: so, what should I do?  the app isn't totally useless, just for twitter :-/
<TheMuso> micahg: Hrm I am not sure at this point.
 * micahg can ask pitti when he comes in
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> micahg: what's up?
<pitti> micahg: pidgin-microblog? it's a leaf package, so regressions in it don't cause trouble in other packages, so if it's currently FUBAR, then a new version sounds fine
<micahg> pitti: so, twitter  just swithced their auth to oauth and I think they turned off the other authentication, pidgin-microblog in Lucid will not be able to connect to twitter if this is the case, maverick is unaffected since it has a newer version where this was fixed, the SRU would be multiple upstream commits which seems messy
<pitti> micahg: right
<micahg> pitti: well, it's just twitter, identica and facebook should still work
<micahg> pitti: if you think that's worth a new version, I'll file the bug
<pitti> micahg: ah, so we need to test those for regressions; how much stuff does the new version touch outside of twitter?
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> pitti: most of the fixes are for oauth, the release log mentions changing identity of identi.ca and status.net
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok, after a fresh install on my desktop, I am no longer getting audio muted after reboot. Something changed somewhere that fixed it, which doesn't seem to be overwritten on upgrades for some reason... Need to test with my laptop which has an install from alpha 2 or so.
 * TheMuso sighs. I hate these kind of bugs.
<RAOF> Yup.
 * RAOF needs to hunt for another jug-plug to fire up a new buildbox
<TheMuso> jug-plug?
<RAOF> You know - three-prong, roughly rectagular female AC → device connector.
<RAOF> IE: power plug.
<RAOF> Why are there always more power supplies than cables to plug _into_ power supplies?
<RAOF> “vgapi_tmp.h:386: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘VGloat’”
<RAOF> Hm.  That _may_ have been a typo :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: oh yeah I gotcha. I got heaps here.
<RAOF> Hm.  If mesa used autotools, like nature intended, the build process wouldn't have to copy the source tree 6 different times.
<TheMuso> lol
<didrocks> good morning
<and471> morning everyone
<didrocks> good morning and471, mvo
<and471> hey didrocks
<mvo> hey didrocks and and471!
<and471> hey and471 :)
<didrocks> and471: stop speaking to yourself :)
<and471> oh damn it...
<and471> hey mvo :)
<and471> thanks didrocks XD
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<zyga> mvo, good morning
<zyga> mvo, did you read http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/a-story-about-updates-and-people/ ?
<nigelb> zyga: its a very sensible post :)
<mvo> zyga: no, let me do that now
<zyga> nigelb, yes, I agree
<zyga> I really want that in ubuntu
<RAOF> Hm.  I think the OOM killer just killed my mesa build.  Odd.
<zyga> as soon as I got to that picture at the end of the post it struck me
<zyga> how obvious the message is
<mvo> zyga: heh :) funny how close the distros really are. there is a plan of action (and471 is currently working on that) to have the updates presented in a much more condensed form similar to the one outlined here
<and471> :)
<mvo> zyga: personally I would rather install the updates in the background and not show a UI at all
<mvo> (unless the user wants to see one, I'm sure there are users how do)
<zyga> mvo, I somewhat agree but IMHO you _should_ notify the user that "platform upgrade 2010-09-01" was just installed, with optional details to show
<zyga> mvo, there are cases where the user will care about an update (such as ff being updated to version 4.0 say in maverick...)
<micahg> zyga: not happening :)
<zyga> but the ultimate simplicity of "system update to version FOO" vs bazillion of libsexy and other funky names being updated is IMO worthwhile
<micahg> 4.1 maybe ;)
<zyga> micahg, ok but the point stands
<zyga> micahg, but honestly I agree that it's a rather rare event (that the user will care about a particular software being updated)
<mvo> right, we need to discuss the presentation of it and whether or not to turn it on by default etc. I have a basic branch here  lp:~mvo/unattended-upgrades/minimal-steps-upgrade, it will ensure the system is upgraded in baby steps so that e.g. on shutodwn it just needs to finish a small transaction and not have to wait for the full upgrade to finish
<mvo> zyga: I imagine it will be something like a dialog "a update is available\n [x] install in the background automatically from now on\n [install] [cacnel]
<zyga> mvo, I heard about that, it's good too, people some people expect the system to update when it's turning off just because windows does that
<zyga> mvo, I'd put that in the installer (yay) and never ask the user
<zyga> mvo, especially for users who cannot update themselves and just use the account
<mvo> good idea
<zyga> (and only show the UI you just described if the user rejected the installer opt-in)
<mvo> putting it in the installer makes a lot of sense
<mvo> we had a long discussion about install on shtudown and it does not make that much sense for all package, for some like ff that break when installed while ff is running maybe, but not for all of them
<zyga> mvo, right but mere downloading does not annoy users much, their system misbehaving (ff upgrade, got bit by that myself) and slowing down unexpectedly is something different
<zyga> mvo, although laptop use case worries me a little
<zyga> mvo, I don't like when my system is updating when I'm on battery and want to just shut down
<mvo> yeah, we need policies for all of this, not on battery, add flags to apps that break (like ff and OOo)
<zyga> mvo, is it safe to hibernate after a kernel change?
 * zyga reads "10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate"
<mvo> zyga: iirc it just halts the shutdown until all the upgrades are installed (or a timeout is reached)
<seb128> hey
<huats> morning
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i'm seeing a lot of bugs like bug 627879, any idea whats happening there?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627879 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "package ubufox (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: no package named `ubufox' is installed, cannot configure (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627879
<chrisccoulson> ubufox is now a transitional package that pulls in xul-ext-ubufox
<chrisccoulson> and xul-ext-ubufox declares a breaks and replaces on ubufox (<< 0.9~rc2-0ubuntu3)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: ok, I have a look. this is maverick, right?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, this is on maverick
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson mvo
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thank you
<seb128> it feels quiet with the beta freeze ;-)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: three cheers to dpkg ;) "(Noting disappearance of ubufox, which has been completely replaced.)
<mvo> "
<mvo> chrisccoulson: that confuses apt slightly - actually apt should nowdays be able to cope
<chrisccoulson> mvo - nice! should i assign this bug to apt then, or is there something i can do in ubufox?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: but apparently it is not. as a workaround, you should keep a single file in the ubufox package so that the package still exists.
<chrisccoulson> ah, usually the transitional packages still have some documentation, which might be why this hasn't happened before
<mvo> chrisccoulson: for a immediate fix I would suggest to change the transitional package to still own a single file and we can clean it up via the uprader and/or computer-janitor
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yeah, we had those cases before, but they are rare. a bug task for apt would still be nice as it seems like the code that deals with the condition does not quite work
<chrisccoulson> mvo - ubufox is still shipping a changelog in /usr/share/doc/ubufox. shouldn't that be enough?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: that should be enough, but does xul-ext-ubufox ship the same file maybe?
<mvo> seb128: hey! good, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - it doesn't seem so (xul-ext-ubufox ships a changelog in /usr/share/doc/xul-ext-ubufox)
<chrisccoulson> although the changelog in ubufox is a symlink
<chrisccoulson> but it still ships its own copyright file too
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hm, looking
<fta2> didrocks, hi, could you please add a "-" in front of the autoreconf include in d/rules of evolution?
<didrocks> fta2: why? we haven't done that in any package
<mvo> chrisccoulson: the messages not make a lot of sense either, the terminal log does not contain a trace of "xul-ext-ubufox"
<chrisccoulson> mvo - hmmm, yeah, that is a bit strange
<mvo> I run a upgrade test now to see if I can reproduce
<tjaalton> is this the place to discuss indicator-applet bugs or was there a dedicated channel?
<seb128> tjaalton, you can use #ayatana
<tjaalton> seb128: thanks
<seb128> though most people active on it are on the other side of the atlantic and still sleeping
<tjaalton> meh :)
<tjaalton> it seems that having $HOME on NFS and logging simultaneously from two computers makes the logout applet fail on the second session
<tjaalton> on lucid at least
<tjaalton> so normal users can't log out, or is there another way?
<seb128> I guess you should talk to tedg about it when he's online
<tjaalton> yeah, I will
<fta2> didrocks, this include is not part of the regular dev packages, it needs a special build-dep, so the "-" prevents unnecessary failures (like if you repack, the clean rule runs, but fails on this missing include, while it's not really needed unless you actually build)
<fta2> didrocks, (and i have to repack evo each time there's an update to add some patches)
<seb128> fta2, the package build-depends on what is required
<seb128> why not just installing the build-depends?
<didrocks> fta2: it's added to the build-dep, and debian is doing the same
<fta2> seb128, on my servers, i have build-essential, but dh-autoreconf is not part of it, and it drags even more deps. otth, it's not really needed to just create a source package
<fta2> seb128, didrocks: i'm not saying it's a bug
<fta2> seb128, didrocks: just that it could be friendlier with a "-"
<seb128> I get what you mean now
<seb128> you don't build the package just the source
<seb128> I guess you can just scp the file which is include on your server
<seb128> included
<seb128> it should not run any actual command when building the source
<didrocks> oh ok, for the building the source, right
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know about bug 539025?  I'm doing the gnome-settings-daemon update and the svgs have changed but not due to the upstream bug.  I've updated the patch to have the same .svgs as in 2.30 but I'm not sure if we use those ones or the 2.31 ones.  Damn svgs don't diff well...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539025 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Touchpad on/off notification uses icon from one canvas source svg than a 48px icon (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539025
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, what svg changed?
<robert_ancell> touchpad-disabled.svg and touchpad-enabled.svg
<robert_ancell> I don't get the bug report, but you did the upload :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, the bug is easy
<seb128> robert_ancell, get the current source
<seb128> robert_ancell, open touchpad-enabled.svg with eog
<seb128> the upstream source one
<robert_ancell> yup
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's not an icon, it's the source canvas
<seb128> that doesn't look nice in notify-osd ;-)
<seb128> the patch was replacing that by one icon
<seb128> ie eog /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/actions/touchpad-enabled.svg
<robert_ancell> oh, I see (looked at the old one with all the patches removed).  ok, it is fixed then
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's fixed in 2.31.6
<seb128> right
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?h=gnome-2-32&id=671a75847ac2ba918c3905c6f48062c5dd024967
<seb128> robert_ancell, that fixed it
<robert_ancell> ah, was looking at that commit, but wasn't sure if it was linked to the bug report
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw do you install the new service? or should we just not ship it for this cycle?
<seb128> I think we should just not ship it
<seb128> it seems we would not win anything to get it
<robert_ancell> not ship it
<seb128> the new gnome-panel uses it but since we don't do that update
<seb128> ok, excellent
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you get my email about vte btw?
<robert_ancell> oh, I still can't get anjuta to compile properly - if you're interested the libgda4 in bzr works, but I can't compile anjuta from git, there's some gir problem I can't work out
<seb128> ok, I will give it a try
<seb128> I will also review the brasero update
<seb128> did you ask upstream why they hardcode the gsettings backend?
<robert_ancell> there were a bunch of srcdir != destdir bugs which are now fixed upstream
<robert_ancell> yeah, it was just for debugging, it's been removed now
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> remind me of the vte email
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #626979
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626979 in vte (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "pkg-config --variable=includedir points at /usr/include, not /usr/include/vte-0.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626979
<seb128> ups, you fixed it
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, it's fixed
<seb128> I'm lagging behind on bug emails
<robert_ancell> tell me about it :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, great work on the updates btw
<robert_ancell> do we have any issues with the latest gnome updates?  Do they bypass the UI freeze?  (some were late because the 2.31 series was only GNOME3 compatible)
<seb128> I've mostly let those to you this week, I'm focussing on getting bugs under control
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> no issue
<seb128> it's just that they will only go in after beta
<seb128> but there is no need of any freeze exception
<robert_ancell> cool
<seb128> robert_ancell, you are still there next week right?
<robert_ancell> yes, I'm flying out Saturday
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I guess this week will be busy with updates mostly
<seb128> but I will have a buglist built by end of week
<seb128> I really started on it yesterday
<seb128> I've added maverick tasks for now
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, uploading a new g-c-c just after I update to the last one!! :)
<seb128> but I should probably use the topic url again
<seb128> robert_ancell, hehe ;-)
<seb128> ie using desktop-bugs as well
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, sorry, I should have done it on Monday :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, that's where Iook mostly.  We have too many bug trackers.  We need a "top 100" bugs or something.  We need a pedro on the team to keep that updated...
<seb128> right
<seb128> I got pedro to join our weekly meeting and build some hot bug lists
<seb128> that's a start
<robert_ancell> yeah, I was reading that, +1 from me!
<seb128> but I've difficulties to build an easy list
<seb128> between bugs assigned to the team
<seb128> bugs assigned to team members
<seb128> bugs milestoned
<seb128> bugs with a maverick task
<seb128> etc
<robert_ancell> sure, it's not an easy problem
<seb128> I think I will keep abusing desktop-bugs for now
<seb128> ideally we would have a way on launchpad to list bugs against the desktop set with a maverick task
<seb128> but we don't right now
<robert_ancell> why not make desktop-bugs-maverick?
<seb128> tags?
<robert_ancell> yeah, maybe.  I haven't really thought it through.  You really want it to be automatic as when we go to N it would be a pain to manage
<seb128> no reason to not to, out of the fact that it adds an extra step
<seb128> I think we should rather have some script build a webpage
<seb128> ie something doing a query of all maverick tasks in the desktop set
<seb128> using launchpadlib
<seb128> so we would just have to deal with nomination the normal way
<seb128> not to deal with extra teams or tags
<robert_ancell> LP needs a reports function like bugzilla.  That's got to be about the only feature I miss :)
<seb128> sort of http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/
<seb128> ie http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-dx-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> but that's for a team and it's member
<robert_ancell> is that using lplib, or directly accessing the backend?
<seb128> but having the same for a desktop, ie desktop bugs, would be nice
<seb128> I think those are json queries running in the dc
<didrocks> (and why not http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html ?)
<seb128> direct access to the database is required if you don't want to spend a day
<seb128> didrocks, what about it?
<seb128> didrocks, oh the url? that's the first that showed in my firefox autocompletion, I wanted a random example
<didrocks> seb128: ok ;)
<robert_ancell> anyway, gtg, see you guys later
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think the easier would be to build a json query and hand it to qa
<seb128> robert_ancell, bye
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will try to do that
<seb128> robert_ancell, see you tomorrow!
<didrocks> seb128: about evolution-mapi, trying to update it to 0.30 (0.32 ask for evolution 2.32). This version asks for libmapi 0.9 (openchange), which depends on new samba4 (we are in alpha8 in universe and we need a newer alpha13)
<didrocks> seb128: debian experimental has both new openchange and samba4, I'm talking to jelmer about the change and he seems ok regarding stability (it's an alpha against another alpha :-))
<didrocks> installed, tried and evo-mapi doesn't compile because of what seems an API breakage in libmapi
<didrocks> tracking this with jelmer right noww and openchange upstream, but we may not have the latest one finally in maverick
<didrocks> apart from that, the rest of the new evo stack is ready. Will push later today
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, you manage to get the pop bug fixed?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah ;)
<seb128> didrocks, what was it? something they fixed in 2.32 since they didn't have the bug?
<didrocks> seb128: it seems to be fixed in 2.32 because they added a new property for frames in the dialog like "E_PROP_STEP_CONTINUE". I have workaround the issue differently in 2.30 has taking this property made too many files to patch
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, great work ;-)
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :-)
<baptistemm> salut
<nessita> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey nessita, feeling better?
<nessita> didrocks: yes, a lot, thanks for asking!
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hey seb128
<seb128> nessita, nice to see that you are better ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<andreasn> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> andreasn, pong
<andreasn> kenvandine, you're a gwibber dev, right?
<andreasn> (note, this is not a question about twitter, figured that out already ;) )
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> :)
<andreasn> I'm getting a bit confused by this dialog: http://www.andreasn.se/diverse/temp/display-notifications-when.png
<andreasn> when does it display notification exactly?
<kenvandine> yeah, we should hide the second checkbox unless you enable them
<andreasn> always or for mentions, replies etc?
<kenvandine> always if the second one isn't checked
<kenvandine> if the second one is checked, only for mentions/replies
<andreasn> right
<andreasn> or maybe a radiobutton
<kenvandine> i just noticed yesterday that was confusing
<andreasn> like:
<andreasn> ( ) display notifications for all messages
<andreasn> (o) display notifications for mentions, replies etc.
<andreasn> ( ) don't display notifications
<kenvandine> that would be good
<andreasn> I think there might be a way to shorten it, let me see if I can find a doc writer
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx!
<Chipaca> seb128: ping, re #612988
<seb128> bug #612988
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612988 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[nautilus] ubuntu-one ribbon in folders is too obtrusive (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 58)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612988
<seb128> Chipaca, hi ;-)
<Chipaca> seb128: hi! I was about to set it back to "Won't Fix", but it felt too much like a status war, so here I am :)
<seb128> Chipaca, see comment #10
<seb128> Chipaca, rickspencer3 made a call there
<chrisccoulson> mvo - did you have much luck with that ubufox issue?
<Chipaca> seb128: ah! rickspencer3: please comment on the bug then :)
<Chipaca> seb128: I talked with him on IRC, but I guess there's no public record of that. Gotcha.
<seb128> Chipaca, I though the agreement was to drop the banner for this cycle
<seb128> Chipaca, but yeah, maybe let's sort that when rickspencer3 wakes up
<kenvandine> andreasn, i am surprised nobody has commented about that before, it has been like this for ages... and just last night i couldn't remember what it did and had to look at the source
<kenvandine> which isn't a good sign :)
<kenvandine> seb128, how would you feel about a UI freeze exception for something like a silly, really unclear preference setting?
<seb128> Chipaca, kenvandine: btw I think somebody mentioned that having ubuntuone-preference not in the indicator menu was an issue?
<kenvandine> seb128, remember who?
<kenvandine> i think that was driven by design/user testing
<seb128> kenvandine, I think that during monday's call?
<seb128> I'm not sure now
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<seb128> yeah, I think that's a wanted change
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'll do it then
<kenvandine> andreasn, could you please file a bug?
<kenvandine> i'll fix it and get the exception filed?
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I was speaking about the indicator change, but yeah seems something to do for gwibber
<andreasn> kenvandine, of course. Launchpad?
<kenvandine> andreasn, yes please
<Chipaca> seb128: yes, although I'm not sure of the severity of that
<kenvandine> go ahead and assign it to me
<seb128> kenvandine, open a bug, email documentation list
<kenvandine> yup
<andreasn> sweet! thanks for the help!
<seb128> Chipaca, seems it's not a bug but a dx design change
<Chipaca> seb128: ubuntu one *was* in the me menu, and was removed at some point
<Chipaca> seb128: it's a regression for us
<seb128> right
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> seb128, yes... dbarth did it
<seb128> kenvandine, see they consider it as a bug
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<kenvandine> davidbarth, ^^
<kenvandine> i thought they were aware of that, sorry Chipaca
<kenvandine> we did talk about that in one of the integration calls
<Chipaca> yep, joshuahoover will be chasing down dbarth
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i am pretty sure that was driven by design, so would be worth talking to johnlea
<davidbarth> Chipaca: matt was chasing me yesterday
<Chipaca> davidbarth: there you go :)
<Chipaca> kenvandine: we are not driven by design. We have input from design. :)
<davidbarth> Chipaca: and indeed that was design driven, though i'm responsible for the bad timing of the change
<kenvandine> Chipaca, indeed :)
<Chipaca> davidbarth: who made the call to remove it? so we can go over that
<chrisccoulson> mvo - all of the reporters are using ubuntu ultimate edition
<chrisccoulson> might be a clue there ;)
<seb128> Chipaca, davidbarth, kenvandine: do you have a bug report about the change?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 627186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627186 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "package ubufox (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: no package named `ubufox' is installed, cannot configure (dup-of: 627879)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627879 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "package ubufox (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: no package named `ubufox' is installed, cannot configure (affects: 16) (dups: 7) (heat: 68)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627879
<chrisccoulson> we seem to be getting a lot of upgrade failures
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure if there is a bug report, davidbarth would know.  but davidbarth did mention it in the monday called when we talked about the libgwibber port
<chrisccoulson> so, perhaps i should try and install this ultimate edition
<kenvandine> but it wasn't really highlighted, just a comment
<seb128> kenvandine, Chipaca: can you get a bug open for tracking and discussion?
<seb128> kenvandine, Chipaca: we want record of the discussion and not on IRC ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the question was what is that edition ;-)
<Chipaca> kenvandine: seb128: there is a bug, I saw it yesterday, will get matt to ping you both with it
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've no idea, but i'm about to find out ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: heh :) indeed, I can not reproduce with the normal upgrade test
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i'll install this ultimate edition and see if i can work out what they're doing to break it
<kenvandine> wow the une ppa is way outdated, most things are a month old
<Chipaca> 'ultimate edition' windows are cracked versions, right?
<kenvandine> didrocks, when i get all the other dx packages refreshed, can you do unity?
<didrocks> kenvandine: I won't refresh unity on lucid anymore, we talked about it with njpatel and we need to backport too many packages
<kenvandine> ok... so is it worth it to update the others?
<kenvandine> probably not then
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<didrocks> don't know, but at least, put the ppa in a state that doesn't break user existing lucid :)
<davidbarth> Chipaca: that was part of the me menu changes we listed with ivanka
<didrocks> experience on*
<chrisccoulson> Chipaca, not sure, possibly. perhaps this ultimate edition is actually ubuntu but with linux genuine advantage?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<kenvandine> so the question is, what exactly is broken there
<kenvandine> was there a bug report?
<kenvandine> i know something ido related
<seb128> kenvandine, we should not waste time on the lucid ppa now I guess
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/613198
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613198 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "UnityPPA: indicator-sound requests an invalid libido version (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 178)" [Medium,New]
<kenvandine> wasn't that a problem with indicator-sound and ido?
<seb128> see the duplicate log
<kenvandine> yeah... but there is no indicator-sound in the unity ppa
<seb128> ok
<seb128> but there is a new ido
<seb128> which breaks indicator-sound << newer
<seb128> which is not in the ppa
<seb128> so when it tries to update ido it doesn't find an indicator-sound working with it
<seb128> so either get an indicator-sound higher than the breaks version in the ppa
<seb128> or drop ido
<seb128> or drop the breaks from ido
<kenvandine> i see
<kenvandine> eek
<seb128> I've the feeling the easier would be to update indicator-sound in that ppa
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> to a version which work with the ido which is there
<kenvandine> i suspect not the latest... i'll check with ronoc
<kenvandine> or just copy it from the sound ppa
<seb128> Breaks: indicator-sound (<< 0.3.7 )
<seb128> kenvandine, I would suggest getting 0.3.7 in the ppa
<seb128> don't start to get v2 there
<seb128> or 0.3.8
<kenvandine> ok
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i just saw your message about testing gwibber. have you had much feedback yet?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yes, quite a bit
<kenvandine> 100% positive
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, ok. that's good then
<chrisccoulson> i was going to say i could test it on my lucid desktop, but there's probably not too much point ;)
 * chrisccoulson should read e-mails faster
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, the more testing the better :)
<kenvandine> but only really if you already had gwibber setup on it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's already set up on my desktop
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> please do then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do test it
<seb128> especially on lucid
<seb128> we can get some bug in maverick still
<seb128> but the lucid sru better has to be working
<seb128> ;-)
<devildante> mvo: around?
<mvo> devildante: yes
<devildante> mvo, can you merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons-no-recommends/+merge/34295 please?
<mvo> devildante: I check it out, sure :) I wonder why this is not covered by the call "            all_deps_if_installed = self.get_all_deps_installing(pkg)" in aptcache.py
<devildante> mvo: isn't that just supposed to check for broken packages?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, that seems to work ok on lucid
<mvo> devildante: it should cover the recommends case too, but maybe there is a error somewhere, do you have a example package where trunk is not working correctly with recommends?
<devildante> mvo: gnumeric
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, thx!
<mvo> devildante: thanks, I have a look
<mvo> devildante: I added that to the merge proposal
<devildante> thanks, mvo :)
<mvo> yw
<mvo> devildante: hm, so trunk shows evince-gtk - I bet that is because of the "or" recommends between evince | evince-gtk, that is worthwhile to fix anyway as it should ignore a or-group if a item in the or-group is already instaled/marked for install. I guess we need to return a list of or-depends (a list or a set again) in order to fix that. that is going to be a bit of churn, but it should solve it nicely
<devildante> mvo, yeah... but that's not the problem I'm talking about :p
<mvo> devildante: aha, ok :) so I tried gnumeric in trunk and the only recommends I got there displayed was evince-gtk. what/which ones do you see?
<devildante> mvo, wow, there's no one... maybe I was just dreaming, sorry for that :p
<mvo> devildante: lol, no worries .)
<devildante> :)
<mvo> devildante: if you come across a example, just shout :)
<mvo> and we can debug it
<devildante> mvo, okay :)
<bcurtiswx> whats the program called that runs the icon list on the left hand side in the netbook edition?
<bcurtiswx> i still can't get that to work properly on my laptop
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: you mean unity? (on maverick)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK, thanks.  It still doesn't work for me sadly
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: ATI card?
<bcurtiswx> yuppers :(
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, is there some special trick to get it to work?
<didrocks> ok, that's known so and RAOF is trying to make your life better in the next following days
<didrocks> no, it's a bug in current clutter
 * bcurtiswx hugs RAOF
<didrocks> some reporting tricking the CLUTTER_VBLANK=none might work
<didrocks> but you can have flickering and such…
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, I'll leave that to them, i'd be clueless.  do you have time for a review?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: the empathy SRU one? I'll do after beta if you ping me :)
<didrocks> still want to get some work done first :)
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for the fixes in your branch
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK, the only reason I bug you id you were the last to upload to lucid-prop with 2.30.2
<bcurtiswx> is*
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: sure, do not hesitate in any case, it's just I lack time right now to do a proper review, but just ping me on Friday and it'll be good :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: thanks :)
<mvo> kiwinote: haha - I like the new addons_filter_slow :)
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, had to come up with a meaningful name ;)
<^arky^>  Is there a bug related to NetworkManager set preferred networks option ?
<kenvandine> seb128, the UIF exception bug 627440 from U1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627440 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[UI Freeze Exception] Registration UI is too tall for small screens (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627440
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, they emailed docs and translations and subscribed release team
<kenvandine> should they sit tight until after beta before pinging someone?
<nessita> kenvandine, seb128: just FYI, the branch fixing that is ready and with almost 2 approvals
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, just subscribe ubuntu-release and wait
<seb128> there is no need to pressure them during beta work with extra pings
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i figured
<kenvandine> today is not the day to be distracting people :)
<kenvandine> not the release team
<seb128> kenvandine, right
<seb128> didrocks, did you do UNE iso testing yet?
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, I didn't have any flag of it beeing testable or still a CD respin
<seb128> ok
 * al-maisan is back
<al-maisan> err .. ECHAN :P
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, I am getting two entries in my indicator-applet for just one gwibber event
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah, i noticed that too
<kenvandine> will get it fixed :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, u also know about the popup notificiation being double as well?
<kenvandine> that doesn't happen all the time right?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, what is your refresh interval set at?
<bcurtiswx> 5 min
<kenvandine> i think that happens when it sees the same message posted to more than one service
<bcurtiswx> and i only notice when it does it twice.. notice it the most when posting using gwibber (and only posting using one account)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> only posting with one and you see it?
<bcurtiswx> i just did an identi.ca post only and it showed my post twice
<kenvandine> humm
<bcurtiswx> on the popup notifications
<kenvandine> ok, that is useful info
<kenvandine> i think this is a nasty side affect of filtering dupes in the client... which seems very wrong to me
<and471> james_w`, great work on launchpad daily builds :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, maybe for NN you can mege dupes into one gwibber bubble.
<james_w`> and471: glad you like it :-)
<kenvandine> well that is a bug we should fix in maverick
<kenvandine> it is clearly wrong
<kenvandine> i just can't see why it only happens sometimes
<and471> james_w`, I just love the fact it was so simple! A few clicks and you are done!
<kenvandine> i bet you see it when you post because gwibber sees it as outgoing as well as incoming because it appears in your stream
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, sounds like a very plausible reasoning
<kenvandine> i should enable notifications more often :)
<kenvandine> i follow too many people and get too distracted :)
<bcurtiswx> lol
<james_w`> and471: good, that's the aim
<and471> :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK, then do you ignore the outgoing post or the incoming post?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey, is the new gwibber in the beta?
<rickspencer3> seems like a tight timeline, but thought it may have slipped in
<rickspencer3> seb128, ^ ?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it is uploaded
<kenvandine> but not in time for beta
<kenvandine> unless they do a respoin
<kenvandine> respin
<seb128> they are doing respins
<kenvandine> persia said he would like to get it in if they respin
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> let me ask
<kenvandine> did they approve it?
<seb128> I don't think so
<kenvandine> persia specifically asked me last night to get it uploaded asap in case they do a respin
<seb128> it doesn't seem really beta critical though
<kenvandine> it'll be an update right away... so not that big of a deal
<kenvandine> just twitter won't work ootb
 * bcurtiswx prepares for the gwibber bug reports from individuals who don't update after installing beta
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx for being awesome btw :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, does the version in the beta use sqlite back end?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> and quite a few bug fixes since the last alpha
<seb128> kenvandine, I've mentioned it in #ubuntu-release
<seb128> I doubt they will take it in though
<seb128> doesn't seem important for the beta image
<kenvandine> thx, it should be low risk but not something they should delay for
<didrocks> seb128: can you tell me when the respin is done? so that I can give a new test to netbook?
<didrocks> (joining ubuntu-release channel, should be better than bothering you :))
<seb128> didrocks, I guess it doesn't hurt to test the current image
<seb128> but ask on the channel rather yes
<didrocks> seb128: just that I'm already quite busy with things, so if it can wait a little, I prefer :)
<seb128> even if it gets a respin you might catch issues now which would avoid doing another respin
<didrocks> still downloading the iso in any case
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm taking a break and will do a new testing round on the current images when I'm back
<didrocks> enjoy seb128
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, rickspencer3
<seb128> cjwatson accepted gwibber
<seb128> it will not likely be on the images for beta but available then for download
<seb128> ok, really going for a break now
<seb128> bbl
<bcurtiswx> enjyo seb128
<bcurtiswx> or enjoy*
<kenvandine> thx seb128
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, got time for a quick pm?
<kenvandine> sure
<and471> nessita, who is irssita ?
<nessita> and471: me when using irssi
<nessita> hi irssita, how are you?
<and471> ah okay, I thought you had a clone :)
<nessita> kinda ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm installing ubuntu ultimate edition, and the installer is now 173% of the way through copying the files
<chrisccoulson> now i see what the "ultimate" bit means
<lucidfox> Ubuntu what edition? O_O
<lucidfox> there is no such thing, at least not officially from Canonical
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's right
<chrisccoulson> but for some reason, their users keep reporting ubufox upgrade failures
<chrisccoulson> i want to know whether they're doing something to break it, or whether this is something that might affect real ubuntu users
<bcurtiswx> wait.. you have the time to be doing this?? :P j/k
<chrisccoulson> i don't really have the time to be doing this, but i'd like to make sure it's not really our bug ;)
 * hyperair claps
<hyperair> such a dedicated ubuntu developer
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * bcurtiswx bows down to chrisccoulson
 * hyperair puts chrisccoulson on a pedestal and worships
<chrisccoulson> when i've discovered that it's not our bug, i can just assign it to the null project
<chrisccoulson> :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: soon finished ;)
<kklimonda> and lower the amount of noise that ends up in your inbox? ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the ultimate goal
<bcurtiswx> google tagging ftw :)
<bcurtiswx> i do have like 8 message filters going :-\
<hyperair> only 8?
<bcurtiswx> thankfully.. for now.. yes :P
<chrisccoulson> i have a lot more than 8. probably explains why my mail client is so slow
<sabdfl> anybody got a handy python script that would itemise the launchers on my gnome-panel or desktop?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: are you using evolution by any chance?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: if so, then it's designed to be slow.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, yes, but maybe i'll switch once thunderbird is in the messaging indicator
<chrisccoulson> sabdfl, you're just trying to build a list of launchers on the panel and desktop?
<sabdfl> ed zachary!
<sabdfl> chrisccoulson: ideally, sanitized so we know they are actually working launchers
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: but it is..
<chrisccoulson> sabdfl - i don't have anything to hand, but it should be fairly trivial. all it needs to do really is enumerate a few desktop files (although i'm trying to figure out where gnome-panel stores it's launchers)
<chrisccoulson> and in doing so, i've crashed gnome-panel and gnome-settings-daemon \o/
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, what do you mean?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: .gconf/apps/panel/toplevels/ but be careful, all the conf is written on first launch, even if you change nothing
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - thanks. i didn't realise it stored the launchers there though
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, my session is really messed up now
<sabdfl> SORRY :/
<chrisccoulson> oh, the session being broken is my fault ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - oh, the panel launchers can be discovered by iterating the objects in /apps/panel/objects
<sabdfl> chrisccoulson: looks like /apps/panel/applets, which refer to /apps/panel/toplevels/<panel id>
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, but you don't know if there are still shown or not
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: thunderbird is in the messaging indicator
<didrocks> right, what sabdfl said ^
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: at least, when you use the trunk libnotify plugin for thunderbird
<kenvandine> james_w`, what should we do with lucid branches that are out of date?
<james_w`> kenvandine: example?
<kenvandine> james_w`, updates should be in lp:ubuntu/lucid/gwibber/lucid-updates
<kenvandine> right?
<james_w`> yes
<kenvandine> ok, it is way out of date
<kenvandine> i assume import failures?
<james_w`> kenvandine: it looks up to date to me
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, i'm not using that though ;)
<kenvandine> actually, bzr info for that branch says lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/gwibber/lucid
<james_w`> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/gwibber/lucid-updates
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: you don't know what you're missing ;-)
<james_w`> last revision was 7 weeks ago, last update was 7 weeks ago
<kenvandine> james_w`, wtf
<kenvandine> branching that got me an older version
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, that's likely to be in the archive next cycle (and hopefully pulled in by default)
<chrisccoulson> but there are some things to resolve with it first
<james_w`> kenvandine: ah, if you used that url you pasted then you got bit by a silly bug I think
<kenvandine> it actually got me the lucid branch
<kenvandine> ok :)
<kenvandine> so what url should i have used?
<james_w`> kenvandine: lp:ubuntu/lucid-updates/gwibber or lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/gwibber/lucid-updates
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<james_w`> there's a bug filed on your issue already
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> james_w`, indeed that url worked, cool
<kenvandine> thx
<james_w`> great
<james_w`> sorry for the confusion
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> i did my initial round of testing with a merge-upstream on the wrong branch
<kenvandine> end result should be the same, but i ended up doing a little extra testing
<james_w`> that's never a bad thing ;-)
<james_w`> I'll call it a feature
<kenvandine> haha
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: yeah, i'd really like thunderbird to stow itself away in the indicator
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, yeah, me too :)
<bcurtiswx> first things first.. evolution...
<bcurtiswx> and i'm talking about minimizing to tray :P
<chrisccoulson> that would probably be easier with evolution that it would be with thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> so, first things first, i'd like to just get thunderbird in to the messaging indicator by default ;)
<chrisccoulson> having it minimize to the indicator would probably require native indicator support in thunderbird, rather than an extension
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, lol, sounds good.
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i figured out bug 627879
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627879 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "package ubufox (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: no package named `ubufox' is installed, cannot configure (affects: 16) (dups: 7) (heat: 68)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627879
<chrisccoulson> the ultimate-edition users have a package called ultimate-edition-customizations which completely replaces ubufox too
<chrisccoulson> so ubufox is totally empty after the upgrade
<chrisccoulson> do you think that's partly an apt bug then?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so what is that edition about then?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's just ubuntu  with a few more things installed by default and a not very nice theme
<chrisccoulson> oh, and menus-have-icons turned on by default
<chrisccoulson> i switched the theme to the stock ubuntu one straight after installing ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: thanks for figuring this out
<mvo> chrisccoulson: its partly a apt bug, but I'm not sure I have time for maverick, its there forever bascily :/
<chrisccoulson> mvo - that's ok. it doesn't affect our default installs anyway, i'll leave it to the ubuntu-ultimate guys to figure it out, as they already seem to have quite a hacked setup anyway
<lamalex> didrocks, We're releasing Banshee 1.7.5 today with gio hardware backend :)
<didrocks> lamalex: awesome! but it's a little bit late for here ;) is there the new gpod release as well?
<lamalex> didrocks, yeah I believe so
<didrocks> lamalex: great ;)
<didrocks> Laney: hyperair ^
<mvo> didrocks: no u1 sync still :(
<mvo> didrocks: I'm so unhappy
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, aquarius told me they are working on it. OneConf won't make it by default because of it for maverick :( It will still available to universe and will work once desktopcouch sync is fixed but apparently, it's a tricky bug triggering other bugs :/
 * didrocks is a little bit sad as we invested a lot of effort on that
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, I want to play with it
<mvo> didrocks: but having it in universe is great, it will get a lot of attention and then we can pull it in for N
<aquarius> you have no idea how sad I am about it. :(
 * mvo hugs aquarius
 * kenvandine hands aquarius a beer to drown his sorrows 
 * aquarius spent the afternoon writing up a huge long email explaining the exact issue with detailed logs today for the couch upstream people
 * didrocks hugs aquarius as well
<desrt> didrocks: he
<desrt> +llo
<desrt> ou 'bon jour'
<didrocks> bonjour desrt :)
<didrocks> "bonsoir" rather ;)
<desrt> ah.  oui!
<desrt> c'est vrai
<didrocks> comment ça va ?
<desrt> bien
<desrt> tu?
<didrocks> très bien ;)
<desrt> nous allon a paris?
<didrocks> oui, demain soir donc ? tu veux manger dans un restaurant particulier ?
<desrt> chez antopolski & deluze dans fontenay sous bois?
<didrocks> je cherche sur google :)
<desrt> tu ... uh.. will fail
<didrocks> heh ;)
<desrt> we were going to cook dinner tomorrow
<desrt> you are more than welcome
<desrt> we could meet you in paris during the day
<didrocks> well, I'm not on holidays, so we can meet in the evening (starting from 7PM)
<desrt> ah.  tricky.
<desrt> i guess your employer won't notice if you skip a day of work
<desrt> i bet they're a pretty dumb company
<didrocks> no, it's not like if my boss can read that
<didrocks> ooopsss rickspencer3 ;)
<desrt> !!
<rickspencer3> lol
<desrt> rickspencer3: wanna hang out in paris tomorrow? :p
<rickspencer3> I heard that!
<rickspencer3> desrt, yes, don't start without me!
<didrocks> (I think we will eat cold food so ;))
<desrt> :)
<desrt> interesting factoid: there is a disney world here, too
<didrocks> yeah, it's the european one
<didrocks> not sign of quality in any case
<didrocks> (I worked there when I was a student :))
<desrt> as a canadian, i have to say, france and the USA have very much in common
<didrocks> don't know in which way you are telling that ;)
<didrocks> good common points or bad ones? :)
<desrt> i hear that france, for example, is the second largest consumer of mcdonalds
<desrt> and you both have disney worlds for your respective continents
<didrocks> that's possible, mcdonalds is really popular there
<desrt> (note: it can be left unsaid who the first consumer is) =)
<didrocks> right, we really don't know who the first consumer can be ;)
<desrt> i've seen a lot of golden arches
<desrt> been meaning to wander in to compare the menu to the north american one
<didrocks> golden arches?
<didrocks> or the M ones
<desrt> the big "M" logo
<didrocks> s/or/oh
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> especially in Paris
<desrt> we went on a bike tour yesterday
<desrt> saw some neat stuff
<didrocks> did you enjoy it?
<desrt> ya.  it was good times.
<desrt> lots of back street routes
<desrt> around the core...
<desrt> like 1-6
<didrocks> and it's still the holidays, so hopefully, not a lot of traffic (yet)
<desrt> ya.  it's weird here!
<desrt> how everyone just disappears all at once
<didrocks> Paris is empty in July/August
<didrocks> which is good because you have all the tourists coming :)
<desrt> that's probably why all the parisians leave :)
<didrocks> heh, that's a reasonable explanation
<didrocks> to sum up, yeah, I will unfortunately only available tomorrow evening, maybe can plan something around 6.30PM, but with unity release and beta, it will be quite busy again ;)
<desrt> heh
<desrt> my girlfriend is playing coeur de pirate for the locals
<desrt> "this is what we listen to in canada"
<didrocks> oh nice :)
<didrocks> piano/guitar?
<desrt> piano
<didrocks> with the lyrics? (they are in french, right?)
<desrt> yes
<desrt> i'm surprised you haven't heard it
<desrt> vuntz was saying that it's quite popular over here recently
<didrocks> just listening some podcasts, sounds really cute and calm. TBH I don't listen too much to the radio (too many cycle of some songs, cycling every 2 hours)
<desrt> :)
<desrt> she had a very slight popularity in canada about a year to a year and a half ago
<didrocks> that's what I read on wikipedia :)
<Laney> didrocks: yeah we know, hyperair is packaging the new libgpod release
<Laney> upstream are hopefully doing gkeyfile-sharp and gio-sharp releases
<Laney> lamalex: do you know aboht that?
<lamalex> Laney, know about what?
<lamalex> I am upstream gkeyfile-sharp
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> is there a release coming?
<lamalex> yeah, tarball is up!
<Laney> oh SWEET!
<lamalex> ftp://ftp.novell.com/pub/mono/sources/
<Laney> gio and beans?
<lamalex> yup
<Laney> you sexy man
<lamalex> you can all thank me "later"
<lamalex> I smell a hyperair-lamalex-laney sandwich
<didrocks> lamalex: great! :)
<didrocks> thanks for the info lamalex
<didrocks> Laney
<didrocks> damned weechat completion :)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> lamalex: does banshee have a dep on beans or is it bundled?
<lamalex> I believe there's a dep
 * Laney checks configure.ac
<Laney> didrocks: there are a lot of lib updates to do
<didrocks> Laney: hum, doesn't sound good :/ can I help in somehow? (or tomorrow morning if needed, getting late here)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> it's at least one new source package
<Laney> gtk-sharp-beans
<Laney> i'll see what we can do, then let you know tomorrow
<didrocks> Laney: sure, do not hesitate (in any case, I have my IRC proxy, so you can ping me and I'll read tomorrow)
<Laney> In any event if you can make the release team stuff easy then that would be great
<didrocks> Laney: that will be, everyone involved is already aware :)
<Laney> and MIRs etc
<didrocks> (already prepared and reviewed, just need a review of the new sources)
<didrocks> but before promoted, we will call for testing in any case
<didrocks> promoting*
<didrocks> that feedback will make the final decision to make it by default in UNE this cycle on early in Natty alpha1
<didrocks> (crossing fingers to get it now) ;)
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, i'll get to that bug report shortly :)
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, bug #628420
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628420 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "double notifications upon sending an outgoing message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628420
<bcurtiswx_> want me to assign you?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-02
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, did you get my bug memo from earlier?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, not yet
<pitti> Good morning
<baptistemm> hello
<baptistemm> hi pitti
<pitti> hey baptistemm
<vish> robert_ancell: hi, did the pidgin merge get approved? you were looking into the papercuts a few days ago for uploading, and seb`28 had mentioned it , but the bug has not auto-closed , so was wondering if the changelog had a bug# tpyo
<vish> typo*
<vish> heh, typo for a typo :D
<robert_ancell> vish, sorry, not I haven't looked at it yet
<vish> ah, k.. :)
<didrocks> good morning
<vish>  bonjour!
<didrocks> hey vish ;)
<vish> yay! beta releasing today!
<robert_ancell> vish, doing it now...
<vish> robert_ancell: thanks :)
<huats> morning
<didrocks> salut huats
 * didrocks test the netbook beta iso now
 * vish grumbles at ATI! , let me use unity!
<didrocks> vish: I think that harrassing RAOF can have positive result on that ;) (kidding, just to say, he is working on it ;))
<vish> :)
<huats> hey didrocks
<robert_ancell> vish, which description did you want?  The one in the debian bug report?
<vish> robert_ancell: the merge i had updated , that was the one with mpt's last suggestion
<vish> the debian one was old..
<robert_ancell> vish, oh, too many patches, missed the merge :)
<vish> robert_ancell: hehe , yeah, that bug has been around for ages :D
<cassidy> kenvandine, didrocks: around ?
<didrocks> salut cassidy
<cassidy> hey!
<cassidy> so, today is Empathy's hug day which is great and all but I just saw that Maverick still has 2.31.90 which is pretty buggy (first release with meta-contacts so lot of regressions)
<cassidy> any chance to update to .91 asap so people will test a more decent version ?
<cassidy> same for folks, it would be really nice to have 0.1.16 for tests
<didrocks> cassidy: urgh, not really as we are in beta freeze today and we will have maybe some CD respin again :/ let me see if I can unblock that, gives me 10 minutes
<cassidy> cool
<didrocks> cassidy: in the worst case, we can setup a ppa and put that in the instruction of the hug day
<cassidy> I can even make a 2.31.91.1 to have all the latest fixes (we fixed a bunch of regressions these last 2 days)
<didrocks> that will be cool :)
<cassidy> didrocks, yeah we could use the TP PPA
<cassidy> didrocks, folks has been packaged in Debian, I'll upload it the the TP PPA
<cassidy> and will make a .1 release too
<didrocks> cassidy: let me see, it depends on the regression I currently get on the netbook installer, if we do a respin or not. Will be soon fixed if we respin or not
<didrocks> cassidy: great, prepare the ppa in any case :)
<cassidy> yeah that doesn't hurt
<robert_ancell> didrocks, do you know much about libgtkhtml?  It appears to be used by evo, and the latest version has changed library name from libgtkhtml-editor.so to libgtkhtml-editor-3.14.so
<didrocks> robert_ancell: you made the update, right? that's why I didn't change it
<didrocks> robert_ancell: we have a patch for that IIRC
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I did the stable release update, I haven't made the 3.31 release
<didrocks> robert_ancell: no, please, don't make 3.31
<robert_ancell> I mean update with the stable version of gtkhtml
<didrocks> robert_ancell: we stay on 3.30.x for evo 2.30.x
<robert_ancell> didrocks, ok, I'll put a note in versions.  cheers
<didrocks> robert_ancell: consider libgtkhtml beeing part of the evo stack
<seb128> hey
<seb128> being a bit late I've been doing some beta testing
<didrocks> cassidy: I think the ppa will be the way to go for the hug day, do you need help there? (be sure that pedro is aware about that)
<cassidy> didrocks, the folks package should reach incoming.debian soonish. I'll upload it to the PPA then
<cassidy> didrocks, I'm doing the empathy release atm. then it would be cool if you could package it
<didrocks> cassidy: sure, just keep me posted :)
<seb128> check the queue before, updates have been done during the week and uploaded
<seb128> they are just blocked until beta
<seb128> when is the bug day?
<seb128> next week?
<seb128> the queue will be cleaned before that
<didrocks> seb128: today
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> timing sucks
<didrocks> seb128: cassidy is making a new .1 release with latest fixes too
<didrocks> right
<cassidy> didrocks, folks uploaded to the PPA
<seb128> ok
<cassidy> didrocks, released http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/telepathy/2010-September/004852.html
<didrocks> cassidy: thanks, will do it in some minutes
<cassidy> great
<fta> kenvandine, fyi, gwibber-service crashes a lot here with "GError: Unrecognized image file format"
<seb128> fta: bug number?
<fta> i'm looking for a dupe atm
<seb128> let me know
<seb128> so I can milestone it
<fta> oh, there's a .91 available, i'll upgrade 1st
<fta> empathy just crashed too
<fta> SIGSEGV in tp_proxy_get_object_path()
<seb128> pitti, hi!
<pitti> Monsieur Bacher! ca va?
<seb128> ca va bien ;-)
<seb128> ca va même très bien :-)
<seb128> et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, while playing with maverick I noticed that mono applications crash in the guest session
<seb128> pitti, would that be a bug in the guest session?
<pitti> seb128: bien, merci!
<pitti> seb128: do you have an AppArmor error in dmesg?
<pitti> the AA profile might need updating
<seb128> let me see in my logs
<seb128> I had to restart my system crashes again when coming back from the guest session
<seb128> some days I hate intel drivers
<pitti> oh, I used the guest session a couple of times in maverick, and it behaved
<pitti> but I might have a different card
<seb128> it's not the guest session
<seb128> it's xorg session switching
<pitti> right
<pitti> I mean that
<seb128> the box crashes
<seb128> ie keyboard led stop responding
<seb128> can't do anything but use the power button
<pitti> does ssh work still?
<seb128>  type=1400 audit(1283420455.774:51): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" parent=3311 profile="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession"
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> name="/dev/shm/mono-shared-124-shared_data
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, should I open a bug about it?
<pitti> seb128: sure, please do; I need to disappear for an hour and run now, so I can't fix it right away
<seb128> pitti, ok, see you!
<mvo> glatzor: hi, around?
<seb128> hey Keybuk
<Keybuk> heyhey
<seb128> Keybuk, how are you?
<seb128> Keybuk, did you read pitti's comment on bug #615549
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615549 in gdm (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Dell Studio XPS 13 no video (affects: 2) (heat: 176)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615549
<seb128> Keybuk, would be nice if you could reply to it ;-)
<Keybuk> I'm not too bad
<Keybuk> is there any reason I should have read pitti's comment on that bug?
<seb128> he Cc-ed you and asked you a question
<Keybuk> ah, I /dev/null all bug mail that's not assigned to me
<seb128> even direct cc?
<seb128> ie if somebody subscribe you to the bug
<Keybuk> if he Cc'd me in mail, I should have got it
<Keybuk> right, I /dev/null that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's useful to know for next time ;-)
<Keybuk> if you want me to look at a bug, the best thing is to just grab me on IRC like that - or drop me a mail :)
<seb128> Keybuk, ok, noted for the next time
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Keybuk> have replied, I would talk to cjwatson and apw about that bug
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, ^
<tjaalton> is there a way to have a different default background for gdm & gnome (lucid)?
<tjaalton> so far it seems "no"
<seb128> there is
<seb128> just change the background gconf key for the gdm user
<seb128> sudo -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties
<seb128> it's the easier way
<seb128> or sudo -u gdm gconf-editor
<tjaalton> hmm ok
<tjaalton> right, I found the files in /var/lib/gdm, could just replace the one having that :)
<seb128> you might need to add a dbus-launch in that
<seb128> yes
<tjaalton> ok thanks, sounds like a solutino
<tjaalton> -on
<pitti> re
<pitti> Keybuk: thanks for the reply
<chrisccoulson> i quite like Keybuk's approach to handling bug mail ;)
<Keybuk> heh, it was born out of a few factors
<Keybuk> firstly I'm really bad at bug mail, and I get shouty and ranty on it; when we experimented with Steve doing the triage and assigning them to me in late-Lucid, things got *so much more productive*
<Keybuk> secondly the volume of bug mail across the bits I'm theoretically responsible for is so large, I would only have time to read and reply to it, I wouldn't have any time left to actually fix bugs or do work
<Keybuk> and thirdly I'm almost entirely focussed on development - reading bugs doesn't really help with that :p
<pitti> I largely ignore incoming bugs (package bug contact), I just jump on subscribed and assigned bugs
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm pretty bad with bug mail. i tend to just let them build up for ages and then deleting them when i realise it would take me 2 days to read through them all
<pitti> and then and again look at the package bug list and do some cleanup
<chrisccoulson> i generally only read the ones that people assign to me
<pitti> I can genearlly live with the bug mail genearted through subscribed/assigned bugs
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm subscribed to mozilla bugs ;)
 * pitti sorts his e and r keys
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you mean as being a package bug contact?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<pitti> right, those are the ones I ignore
<pitti> I mean explicitly subscribed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm starting to question the value of being subscribed to all mozilla bugs
<pitti> I expect the cost-benefit ratio of that to be very low
<pitti> erm, high I mean :)
<chrisccoulson> i occasionally spot issues when i see bugs that are getting a lot of comments
<chrisccoulson> and i spotted yesteday too that lots of people were reporting upgrade failures with ubufox
<chrisccoulson> but apart from that, it's not much benefit
<seb128> we still lack an efficient way to spot bugs we need to work on
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i definately have that problem
<seb128> I don't bother replying to bug emails nowadays but I still do read titles
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's pretty much what i'm doing at the moment
<seb128> it give me an idea of which ones are common issues or get comments often
<seb128> I'm still trying to figure a way to build a comprehensive bugslist of things we should work on
<seb128> which requires first to know what to put on the list
 * pitti fixes up the mountall lucid branch
<seb128> but also to know how to display the list
<seb128> ideally we would have a list of maverick bug tasks on the desktop set
<seb128> or the xorg set
<seb128> or the firefox set
<seb128> then we just need to open maverick tasks for bugs we care about
<seb128> mvo, hello
<seb128> bug #587004
<seb128> do you want that to have a maverick task?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587004 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Update-notifier triggers an aptdaemon launch on start up (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587004
<seb128> I'm reviewing the bug nomination list
<mvo> seb128: checking
<mvo> seb128: I think that is hard to avoid without a suid binary, but I will double check
<seb128> mvo, what about comment #8?
<mvo> seb128: aha, indeed
<seb128> mvo, if that's easy to do maybe maverick task set to low and assigned to you there?
<mvo> seb128: I have a look at the code, should be staightfowrad
<seb128> mvo, ok, do you mind if I assign some bugs to you while I clean nominations? feel free to unassign them
<seb128> mvo, like bug #620297
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620297 in gdebi (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gdebi-gtk fails with ''dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags...." (affects: 24) (dups: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620297
<seb128> mvo, it's mainly a way to say "could you read the bug and check if that should be on the maverick list" ;-)
<seb128> mvo, that will be easier than IRC pings I think
<mvo> seb128: best is to show them to me here in irc
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so consider yourself pinged about the gdebi one as well
<seb128> mvo, bug #624290 has a patch, would be nice to review
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624290 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "gdebi crashes if the control file contains UTF-8 characters (affects: 1) (heat: 499)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624290
<mvo> looking
<chrisccoulson> the mimetype detection logic in firefox makes me want to cry!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is there any reason to not just use gio nowadays?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - probably not, but that wouldn't stop it from being a mess. it seems very over-complicated
<seb128> mvo, bug #617821, want it on your maverick list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617821 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Forward/Back doesn't work as intended (affects: 1) (heat: 195)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617821
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - in fact, firefox 4.0 is already using gio (with a fallback to gnome-vfs)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> but it's just bolted on to the previously over-complicated logic ;)
<chrisccoulson> i should probably try porting the gconf bits to gsettings at some point
<bilalakhtar> mvo: You know better, but I think bug #627985 is good to go ahead. What do you think?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627985 in apt-transport-debtorrent (Ubuntu) "Sync apt-transport-debtorrent 0.2.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627985
<nessita> good morning everyone
<bilalakhtar> mvo: You have uploaded to it many times, and it appears that the only change is not also in debian
<bilalakhtar> s/not/now/
<mvo> bilalakhtar: I look at it
<seb128> pitti, bug #595344
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595344 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey failed to install Broadcom B43 wireless driver (affects: 4) (heat: 61)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595344
<seb128> do you want that one nominated?
<seb128> bug #613655 seems similar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613655 in jockey (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Broadcom B43 wireless driver fails to activate/install (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613655
<seb128> seems the b43 packaging is different
<seb128> you need to install a new binary
<bilalakhtar> mvo: I hope its good. your view?
<bilalakhtar> have to go now, sorryt
<pitti> seb128: hm, maybe the URL changed; but I guess we could just entirely remove that driver and just offer wl
<pitti> seb128: please nominate, duplicate, and assign to me; can do after my holidays
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, the bug suggest the packaging changed to have installers
<seb128> pitti, ok assigned
<slomo> seb128: any chance you or someone else could update gst-plugins-bad and -ugly in ubuntu? probably too late now...
<seb128> could be done after beta but I've no time for it
<seb128> if somebody in motu lands want to do it why not
<seb128> ^ whoever could be wanting to work on those?
<slomo> ok, let's hope someone has the time for it... -ugly should be just a sync but -bad needs changes because of your plugin moves to -good
<slomo> also would be nice if someone could update the -bad-multiverse and -ugly-multiverse packages :)
<slomo> seb128: i wonder if i still have the required permissions to do it... but i'd also need someone to tell me what your policies are nowadays :P i simply don't want to close upstream bugs and tell people that the bugs are fixed since months immediately after the ubuntu release...
<seb128> slomo, you still have upload rights
<seb128> slomo, no special requirements, those are in universe
<seb128> slomo, you can just do the update and upload if you want
<seb128> source uploads so you don't need an ubuntu box to build
<seb128> rather easy it is no ;-)
<slomo> sounds good, when is "after beta"? :)
<ogra> slomo, later tonight or tomorrow
<seb128> you can upload
<ogra> publishing is in the works
<seb128> those will just queue and there is no freeze for universe
<seb128> so somebody will get those in
<slomo> ok, i'll try to find some time to get these updated later today or tomorrow then
<seb128> thank you
<slomo> seb128: you'll care for good? only change for the release (later today, really) will be the version number (compared to .5)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we have .5
<seb128> so should be easy ;-)
<slomo> good :)
<slomo> except the plugin moves :P but you're probably using dh_autoreconf anyway
<seb128> no we don't actually for this one yet but the autoreconf change applies without issue between minor version
<seb128> so it didn't annoy me enough to switch to dh-autoreconf
<slomo> ok
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, thanks for making those uploads to telepathy PPA :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yw ;) it will be in maverick ASAP we unfreeze
<didrocks> but it's better to have the latest crack for the hug day :-)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, yeah, i knew it was gonna unfreeze today, i was the one that pushed them to be put on the PPA seeing the bad timing of everything
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: oh ok :-)
<seb128> pitti, mvo: I've no closed source drivers on that box but do you know if bug #570215 is still valid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570215 in jockey (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] jockey should use the new Lucid restart notification system (affects: 2) (heat: 28)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570215
<pitti> presumably it is; I never changed anything in that regard
<seb128> pitti, do you think that's something that should be on the maverick list as a low importance task?
<pitti> seb128: not sure how important it is, but please feel free to assign to me for now
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, seems it's a simple matter of writting /var/run/reboot-required
<rodrigo_> seb128, kenvandine: some packages I submitted on Tuesday are still in the queue, so, do I need to do anything to have them reviewed/uploaded?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, just wait until after beta
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, we are frozen for beta since thursday
<rodrigo_> until when?
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you need something to get in it should fix a beta bug and you need to ask the release team to approve it
<seb128> until beta is released
<seb128> which should be today in theory
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, I can wait
<seb128> not sure if that's on track, it could be tomorrow
<desrt> tedg: hey
<desrt> tedg: wrote a mail to xdg list today about my actions interface that i just added to glib
<tedg> desrt, Yeah, I read through that -- I didin't know dbus had a maybe type.
<desrt> it's not on master yet, but i guess it will be by next week
<desrt> it doesn't
<desrt> but it will soon
<desrt> and until then there is a well-accepted way to fake it
<tedg> Oh, now I don't feel as stupid :)
<desrt> when you consider that a maybe type is essentially just an array that is constrained to only having 0 or 1 items in it...
<desrt> then you see that ax <-> mx
<desrt> anyway.  what is your opinion?
<tedg> Makes sense to me.  I probably need to re-read it knowing that.
<desrt> since it seems likely that you have a role in building on this interface, probably you should be OK with it :)
<tedg> Do you think the spec needs a set of "well known" action names?
<desrt> no
<tedg> It seems like that'd be required for scripting.
<desrt> but i think it needs a set of well-known context items
<desrt> like x11-timestamp
<tedg> Yeah, that was my next comment.
<tedg> Why not the well known actions?
<desrt> the set of actions will be extremely diverse depending on the application anyway
<desrt> some like Quit might make sense
<tedg> Yes, but I think there are probably 10 or so that are fairly universal.
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: around?
<desrt> so another thing that may interest you is that i'm working on another interface at the same time
<desrt> i may or may not bother to take this the freedesktop route
<tedg> dconf? ;)
<desrt> but it's basically an application interface
<desrt> so far there are only two things that applications can do:
<desrt> 1) they can be activated
<desrt> 2) they can be asked to open files
<tedg> It seems like there should be a 3) parse a command line?
<desrt> ah right.  they can do that too
<desrt> i forgot :)
<tedg> It'd be nice to be able to get a list of windows and/or documents.  Just to avoid the introspection of dbus.
<desrt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/tree/gio/gapplication.h?h=application#n93
<bilalakhtar_> kenvandine: sorry, I am here
<desrt> 'startup' is an implicit one that happens at the start
<desrt> 'activate' 'open' 'action' and 'command_line' are the ones to happen via dbus
<desrt> but....
<desrt> 'action' is clearly handled by this new spec now
<tedg> desrt, It'd be nice to do some sort of session management in that class as well... but, that's a whole mess that's poorly defined :(
<popey> is there known breakage at the moment in going lucid -> maverick? I'm getting http://popey.com/~alan/maverick.png http://popey.com/~alan/apt.log lots of broken depends around xorg ABI stuff..
<desrt> ya.  i'd like to dodge that for now :)
<tedg> desrt, Someday, someone involved in the freedesktop is going to have to fix that.
<desrt> this project is already dangerously overdue
<desrt> considering we have to have a glib release by end-of-month
<desrt> it's getting close to the "okay, we'll drop GApplication entirely" point
<tedg> Whoa?  I didn't realize that.
<tedg> I thought glib and gtk released roughly together, no?
<desrt> GDBus and GSettings have not yet seen a stable release
<bilalakhtar_> popey: yes there is
<desrt> imagine trying to have the next stable GNOME or ubuntu release...
<desrt> nah.  glib and gtk schedules drift quite a bit
<tedg> desrt, Yeah, so that's why I thought GLib would release in Dec like GTK
<bilalakhtar_> popey: let me give you the link
<desrt> well
<desrt> maverick depends a lot on the unstable glib right now
<desrt> so we need to drop a stable release in order for maverick to ship....
<tedg> desrt, Yes, but it's probably not super important that GApplication is in there, no?
<desrt> well
<tedg> desrt, It's more important that it's in for dec.
<bilalakhtar> popey: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-August/000744.html
<desrt> the problem is that GApplication is *already* in there
<tedg> Oh
<desrt> in a totally broken form
<desrt> total-rewrite territory
<popey> oh thanks :)
<desrt> anyway.. i'd be happier if we had it ready for end-of-month :)
<bilalakhtar> popey: np, my pleasure in helping a famous person :D
<tedg> desrt, So you're saying no session management? ;)
<desrt> well
<desrt> it doesn't belong in GApplication, to be sure
<desrt> it's something we could maybe consider for GtkApplication
<tedg> desrt, Just to be curious, why not?  It seems like command line apps should shutdown gracefully as well.
<desrt> isn't session management a necessarily Xish thing?
<desrt> (i assume you're talking about "Session Management(tm)")
<tedg> desrt, It is now, but the proposal from the fedora folks puts more of it in places like ConsoleKit.
<tedg> desrt, One of the problems is with multiple users, if I shutdown the system, I want your session to shutdown gracefully as well.
<desrt> to be honest, it's not on my radar
<desrt> and i don't really appreciate/understand it
<desrt> the way that i would see it working is that there is some central session-manager type service
<tedg> desrt, I was trying to get time to work on it a while back before the whole DX thing started at Canonical.  Someday, I'd still like to solve it.
<desrt> and individual apps register with it
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> and then when shutdown wants to happen each app is asked
<desrt> seb128: hello
<seb128> pitti, btw I removed the retracers lock I just want to have an estimation of the backlog
<seb128> pitti, they will probably crash but I will now what is waiting at least
<tedg> desrt, Yeah, that's it in a nutshell.  The problems start coming with supporting old protocols, etc.
<desrt> seb128: is the current release of dconf somehow broken by new glib?
<seb128> desrt, dunno we didn't get the new glib yet
<desrt> let me know
<seb128> desrt, we are frozen for beta since thursday
<desrt> i get this nagging feeling i may need to do a release
<seb128> desrt, we should unfreeze today or tomorrow so I will let you know
<desrt> but at the same time i am annoyed because david changed an API again and probably we have to change it *again*
<seb128> desrt, speaking of which if you change gapplication now that will break things as well
<desrt> we're *definitely* not shipping glib with GApplication in its current state
<desrt> it's really awful
<seb128> ok
<seb128> what is the plan to fix GNOME 2.32?
<desrt> we'll either replace it or rip it out entirely
<seb128> it's hard freezing next week no?
<desrt> well
<desrt> probably we don't ship GtkApplication either, actually
<seb128> things in 2.31 are using gapplication
<seb128> what happens to them
<desrt> ie: no backport
<desrt> *shrug*
<seb128> ie nautilus
<desrt> ask vuntz
<desrt> i have no idea
<mvo> popey: re xorg - there is a xserver-xorg-core in the queue that hopefully fixes those issues
<seb128> Date:   2010-06-18
<seb128>     Port to GApplication.
<seb128>     Drop the libunique dependency.
<seb128> vuntz, ^
<mvo> popey: there is also a apt branch that solves the underlying problem, if you are keen to try it
<popey> mvo: magic, thanks for letting me know
<popey> I'll wait :)
<desrt> i told vuntz the day before yesterday that we have no time/effort/inclination to have a backported GtkApplication for gtk 2.22
<desrt> he said OK
<seb128> desrt, well they don't use it
<seb128> they just use gapplication
<desrt> ah
<desrt> different story...
<mvo> popey: fair enough :)
<seb128> instead of libunique
<desrt> i will have to hurry, i guess
<seb128> desrt, 2.31 uses gtk2 not gtk3
<popey> mvo: its apple hardware so I have enough issues to content with :)
<seb128> desrt, so no gtkapplication
<desrt> ah true
<seb128> desrt, but glib 2.25 has gapplication
<desrt> i thought maybe they were depending on it from master
<seb128> which nautilus and some other use
<desrt> and waiting for the backport
<seb128> no
<desrt> okay.  that's some good news.
<seb128> well still hard freeze is next week
<desrt> ya.  bit of an ugly situation here, i agree
<seb128> if you are going to break abi before 2.26 GNOME is on a tight schedule
<desrt> and i'd really rather not say "go back to libunique for now"
<desrt> seb128: do you have any idea of the full list of GApplication users?
<vuntz> seb128: what's the issue? :-)
<seb128> vuntz, GNOME 2.31 uses gapplication
<desrt> vuntz: we're ripping GApplication out of glib
<seb128> vuntz, but desrt wants to easier break abi or drop it for 2.26
<vuntz> desrt: err, you didn't tell me that part yesterday
<desrt> and maybe replacing it with a different unrelated thing called GApplication
<desrt> vuntz: i forgot :)
<vuntz> tss
<seb128> Binary file eog matches
<seb128> Binary file gnome-display-properties matches
<seb128> Binary file nautilus matches
<desrt> oh
<seb128> grepping for g_appli
<desrt> that's peanuts
<vuntz> desrt: mail ddl before doing it
<seb128> still running wait ;-)
<seb128> Binary file totem matches
<vuntz> desrt: but that's really late to do so, that sounds bad
<seb128> desrt, seems to be the list on my system but I'm lacking some 2.31 updates
<desrt> vuntz: we decided at GUADEC that GApplication is really bad
<desrt> even walters thinks so -- and he wrote it!
<desrt> so i started fixing it
<vuntz> desrt: but the plan was (at least, the part I understood) that the new fixed GApplication would be in
<desrt> but i had vacation booked
<desrt> and when i came back work assigned me to another project
<desrt> so....
<desrt> vuntz: right . i think i can manage it.
<desrt> but it will be tight.
<vuntz> desrt: how come you can go on vacation like that? And in France, but not in Grenoble.
<desrt> and it will be *totally* incompatible
<desrt> i'm not on vacation in france.  i'm working.
<vuntz> desrt: really, mail ddl about it because I'm pretty sure users of GApplication are not aware of that
<vuntz> desrt: between incompatible API and going back to libunique for 2.32, they might just go back to libunique
 * desrt wrote 1300 lines of code yesterday :p
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> would make it possible to drop GApplication
<vuntz> yes
<desrt> i'm fairly sure that waiting could produce a better result anyway
<vuntz> so... send a mail, put a deadline to get a consensus before Monday, and you're done :-)
<desrt> i'll see what matthias thinks
<seb128> desrt, vuntz: thanks
<desrt> i have sent the mail
 * desrt puts on asbestos pajamas
<desrt> vuntz: btw: i want release team to issue a public statement on the topic of licences
<desrt> what is appropriate for libraries and what is appropriate for apps
<desrt> and what is appropriate for quasi-library apps (like gvfs daemon)
<tedg> desrt, Did the final get to GPLv2|LGPLv3 ?
<vuntz> desrt: http://live.gnome.org/VincentUntz/Philosophy
<desrt> the release team was renamed to VincentUntz? :)
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I know it would sound wierd, but could you please endorse my MOTU application? (After all, you're a core-dev)
<vuntz> desrt: that's a draft
<kenvandine> fta: i uploaded gwibber with a patch to handle that exception last night, but it wasn't causing a crash for me
<vuntz> desrt: comments welcome
<kenvandine> fta: was gwibber-service actually crashing? or just a traceback?
<desrt> vuntz: i like ted's idea, actually
<seb128> bilalakhtar, can do ;-)
<desrt> LGPLv3+ with a 'backwards compatibility, but deprecated' GPLv2 option
<seb128> bilalakhtar, could you drop me an email so I don't drop the task?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: do it whenever you have time, well you only sponsored 1 change of mine
<bilalakhtar> Thanks seb128 !
<tedg> desrt, To be fair, that's bkuhn's idea.
<seb128> bilalakhtar, I've seen you active on bugs and changes from you in the sponsoring queue
<seb128> bilalakhtar, so that's ok ;-)
 * bilalakhtar adds 'Send mail to seb128 ' to his todo
<desrt> tedg: meh.  it's an idea that a lot of people have had independently, i think.  i had it myself before i heard it from anyone else :p
<kenvandine> fta: actually my patch i uploaded doesn't include that fix... but it is fixed in trunk
<bilalakhtar> actually, kenvandine has sponsored more stuff so I think I should ask him as well :) Please, ken!
<kenvandine> fta: i would like to know if it is a crash though
<kenvandine> bilalakhtar, i am not a core-dev yet :)
<tedg> desrt, Heh, then it must be divine intervention! ;)
<kenvandine> bilalakhtar, just ~ubuntu-desktop
<desrt> let's do it!!
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: ah, the application is for MOTU
<vuntz> desrt: I'm unsure if LGPLv3+ + GPLv2 would work. Would need a lawyer for that :-)
<desrt> isn't bkuhn a lawyer or something?
<vuntz> desrt: not a lawyer
<kenvandine> bilalakhtar, i'll gladly recommend you though
<bilalakhtar> as you wish, kenvandine
<kenvandine> wiki page?
<bilalakhtar> thanks for the recommendation !
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BilalAkhtar/MOTUApplication
<desrt> vuntz: is GPLv2(only) apps and libraries your only reason for not supporting lgpl3?
<desrt> or also the "we piss off the corporate types" angle?
<vuntz> desrt: is there any other free license that have an issue with lgplv3? or is it just gplv2?
<desrt> gpl2 only
<vuntz> desrt: I don't have an answer to this question, and that would be my main issue
<desrt> so i was having a thought experiment yesterday
<desrt> you'll remember i said to you in a recent email exchange "anybody who licences gpl2-only has made a mistake"
<desrt> what's the difference between gpl2 and gpl2+, though?
<desrt> the only difference is that one of them allows linking with (l)gpl3, as well
<desrt> but there are still problems with other copyleft licences
<desrt> so it got me thinking that really *any* strong copyleft licence is a problem sooner or later
<desrt> and the only reason we see the issue differently at all is because GPL is really "the" copyleft licence
<vuntz> desrt: ah, see. Now you want to use BSD!
<vuntz> desrt: I'm fine with that :-)
<desrt> so nobody tends to care about GPL vs. (other-copyleft)
<desrt> no
<desrt> i think i'd rather write apps with LGPL
<desrt> the mixing-the-codebases case is rare enough
<desrt> even more rare when you want to do it with two different incompatible copyleft licences
<desrt> not a big issue
<desrt> but the "can i use this library?" issue is coming up all the time
<desrt> with LGPL the answer is always 'yes'
<vuntz> except that it's "no" for LGPLv3 library and GPLv2 app :-)
<desrt> that's not true
<desrt> the lgplv3 says "yes.  you can!"
<desrt> the gplv2 says "no."
<desrt> it's like saying the lgplv3 prevents you from linking your software to that copy of oracle that you downloaded from the pirate bay
<desrt> no.  it doesn't.
<desrt> but oracle might have some things to say about it :)
<desrt> (an interesting question is if anybody using strict GPLv2 would ever go after someone for linking their software against LGPLv3 libraries...)
<desrt> anyway.. the whole issue can be dodged by saying 'plus GPL2 for compatibility reasons'
<fta> kenvandine, what do you mean? it triggered apport but it's just an assert from python
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> is gwibber-service dieing?
<kenvandine> i guess apport doesn't catch it if i run from a checkout
<kenvandine> which is the only place i have seen it... well it should be OK in trunk
<kenvandine> we now catch the exception and log it
<kenvandine> we should actually remove that bad file from the cache too... i'll do that today
<rickspencer3> looks like identi.ca got bitten by the twitter ouath bug as well
<rickspencer3> and by "bug", I mean, like the flu
<Laney> they could scarcely have announced that more widely
<Laney> not as if it was a surprise!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, oh, they are dropping basic auth too?
<kenvandine> i am sure they will be easier to work with though :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I dunno, I got an email from identi.ca that said, your twitter bridge is no longer working
<mvo> seb128:  * debian/patches/91_keep_fds.patch:    - Applied upstream <- that looks very fishy
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, oh...
<kenvandine> i thought you meant they were dropping basic auth and we would need to quickly migrate to oauth
<kenvandine> we should do that anyway... since i am sure it'll happen eventually
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sorry for the false alarm
<kenvandine> you did scare me :)
<kenvandine> thought i was going to lose sleep this weekend again :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mvo, I think upstream said it was not required with their changes
<seb128> mvo, but I guess it didn't get really tested our of upstream word for it
<mvo> yeah
 * mvo grumbles a bit 
<fta> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/487299/  (that was with .90)
<kenvandine> fta: ok, i'll get that patch uploaded too
<devildante> anyone has a little nasty bug they want to get fixed? I'm a little bored :p
<devildante> hi mvo :)
<mvo> hey devildante
<mvo> seb128: I don't think the python bindings export the stuff I need to make it work, so I want 91_keep_fds back
<seb128> mvo, feel free to bounce him back the bug
<mvo> seb128: pretty please ;)
<seb128> mvo, can you state what you need in the bug?
<seb128> I will get it assigned to robert_ancell
<seb128> mvo, "Featured" was in lucid s-c right?
<seb128> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/BetaAnnouncement has
<seb128> 'including the new "Featured" and "What's New" views for showcasing applications'
<seb128> I was wondering if that's correct
<seb128> or it was a category but not a view before?
<seb128> tremolux, ^
<tremolux> seb128: the views are new, yes
<seb128> ok, thanks
<tremolux> seb128: now they are more "dynamic", cool widgets to allow the lists to be browsable from the front panel
<seb128> rickspencer3, "The boot process is cleaner and faster"
<seb128> tremolux, ok, makes sense to have it listed then ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, what tremolux said, much more shinny now
<seb128> rickspencer3, who wrote that? did we change anything to make it "cleaner" this cycle?
<mvo> "crisp"
<seb128> mvo, tremolux: great work ;-)
<seb128> s-c rocks
<seb128> mvo, tremolux: do you have any bug about "nothing happens while loading views"?
<mvo> I don't think so
<seb128> I though for a moment that s-c was buggy, I clicked on the ubuntu provided view in the sidebar
<seb128> the cursor only spins over the right panel though
<mvo> seb128: its a team thing, kiwinote, devildante nzmm and more
<seb128> so I had non spinning cursor and blank view for 15 seconds
<mvo> they made it rock this cycle
<seb128> great work everybody ;-)
<devildante> Thanks, mvo, seb128 :)
<tremolux> seb128, mvo, devildante: totally!  the team rocked s-c this cycle
<devildante> ;)
<devildante> do we have plans for usc 4.0?
<kiwinote> indeed, has been great fun working with everyone :)
<seb128> mvo, tremolux: is the "nothing happens during view loading" worth a bug?
<tremolux> seb128: so, for me, it takes about 1/2 second to open that view, but it's true that the busy cursor is only showing when over the right panel
<seb128> here on my laptop it takes 6 seconds
<seb128> and that's for the installed softwars
<seb128> ie not the whole "what is available"
<seb128> it's a duo core config quite fast
<tremolux> seb128: yes, installed software is slow as it's a much longer list  :(
<seb128> well I though it was buggy, I selected another view before it loaded
<seb128> since nothing was happening for 5 seconds
<seb128> could we get a spinner in the right side
<seb128> ie some animation starting when you click
<seb128> I guess it's late for that this cycle though
<tremolux> seb128: yeah, something in the panel would be nice
<rickspencer3> seb128, there was work on the boot process, yes
<tremolux> seb128: but a faster load time would be nicer  ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, desktop work? or grub?
<seb128> bug #556375
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 556375 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Response too slow when clicking "Provided by Ubuntu" subitem of "Installed Software" (affects: 3) (heat: 31)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556375
<seb128> tremolux, mvo: ^ I guess
<mvo> tremolux: maybe devildante can fix the busy cursor ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, it's all foundations, so far as I know
<tremolux> seb128: yepper
<rickspencer3> and pitti helped from the OEM side
<seb128> can we get a spinner on the left or right pane?
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok thanks
<devildante> mvo, I'll look at it ;)
<mvo> super! thanks devildante
<devildante> np...
<tremolux> devildante: thx!
 * devildante will be afk for a while
<kenvandine> fta: ok, trunk now not only catches that exception but it also deletes the bad file from the cache
<fta> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> i had 7 files in my cache that weren't images... but xml files containing a 404 error from identi.ca
<mvo> is it just me or is LP really on the slow side today?
<c_korn> it is not any slower than usual here
<rickspencer3> seb128, chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, mterry, pedro_, pitti, RAOF, Riddell, tremolux: I guess I should mention that I'll be on holiday next Mon-Wed, back to work on Thur
<mterry> k
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<tremolux> rickspencer3: enjoy!
<pedro_> enjoy rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<rickspencer3> I was going to knock around Seattle, but have changed my plans, since desrt invited me to dinner in Paris
<rickspencer3> ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, have fun
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ok, enjoy ;)
<sabdfl> rickspencer3: seattle <-> paris ?!?
<sabdfl> your scramjet working again?
<rickspencer3> sabdfl, well, if I had a friend who cold lend me a jet, hint hint
<sabdfl> i'm still on the old subsonic stuff
<rickspencer3> oh well
<sabdfl> indeed
<sabdfl> sigh
<rickspencer3> desrt, I'll be on a subsonic jet, so I might be a few minutes late
<ara> seb128, can you point me again to the bug in language-selector you told me before?
<pedro_> ara, bug 612825
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612825 in language-selector (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "[ubuntu] maverick: can't install new languages (nothing happen) (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612825
<ara> pedro_, gracias :)
<pedro_> ara, por nada :-)
<seb128> ara, pedro_: thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, hi
<seb128> rodrigo_, your tomboy change seems buggy
<seb128> or rather weird
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you dlopen the lib or something?
<seb128> why not adding mono bindings to the lib rather?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, I DllImport it, yes
<rodrigo_> seb128, which is the same as dlopen'ing it
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, the change seemed weird because usually shlibs handle the lib depends
<seb128> rodrigo_, but that's only when you build against a lib, not when you dlopen or dllimport it ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, I guess it doesn't know (the mono debhelpers) about dllImported libs?
<seb128> right
<slomo> dh_clilibs knows about DllImport
<slomo> looks at shlibs and in newer versions at symbols files
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, you like evo bugs right? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: OTP :-)
<didrocks> lalala ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> didrocks, did you talk to rodrigo_ about the template not showing?
<didrocks> seb128: it's showing on my latest test today, so I was either dreaming, not really awake, or weird issue
<didrocks> so, can't reproduce with latest beta image
<seb128> ok thanks
<didrocks> sorry for the confusion
<seb128> didrocks, no worry
<pitti> rickspencer3: have fun! (I'll be off next week, too)
<seb128> didrocks, btw did you manage to install UNE today after the update?
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry to reply if you are still talking to david ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, did you mean to reopen the gwibber twitter bug?
<seb128> kenvandine, cjwatson was asking about that earlier today
<kenvandine> i saw that, but it isn't still open is it?
<kenvandine> well, the lucid one should be
<kenvandine> for lucid it is fix committed
<kenvandine> not sure what it should be since it is in -proposed
<seb128> kenvandine, well you reopened the maverick task yesterday
<kenvandine> cjwatson set it to fix committed, so i guess that is fine
<seb128> kenvandine, somebody else closed it since but I was wondering if there was a reason you did reopen it
<kenvandine> it wasn't on purpose then :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok just checking
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> yeah, that must have been my juggling the status before subscribing ubuntu-sru
<seb128> didrocks, davidbarth: you guys are triaging every single unity bug?
<didrocks> seb128: we are looking for important one and triage the backlog, right
<seb128> great work ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, you can nominate those we should really see fixed for maverick btw
<seb128> I will accept the nominations
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :-) should we wait for nomination next week? We set all which should be fixed upstream for 09/09
<seb128> well nominations are just a way to track bugs we want to watch for this cycle
<seb128> so no need to wait no
<seb128> just nominate things you want to make sure we track
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will do once we get the list. thanks :)
<davidbarth> seb128: we're triaging every single unity bug, indeed
<seb128> keep the great work while I'm eating ;-)
<seb128> dinner time
<didrocks> seb128: seeing that when some are eating, other are working :-)
<chrisccoulson> finally i think we can fix bug  239952 in ubuntu :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist (affects: 49) (dups: 2) (heat: 280)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<didrocks> seb128: re: testing latest install: yes, it's that one when I noticed that evolution is working with the default email
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: great!
<didrocks> seb128: about the "I like evo bugs"? what's the bad news on the street? ;)
<pitti> so long, bye everyone!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - would you mind adding a maverick task to bug 239952 for me please? :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist (affects: 49) (dups: 2) (heat: 280)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> i think i can already do it, because the bug has a universe package on there
<chrisccoulson> heh, i can
<chrisccoulson> lovely launchpad. i'm not meant to able to do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bdmurray wants to get task creation for all of bug control
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure that all of bug control should be able to do that, but uploaders certainly should be able to
<chrisccoulson> i think it's a bug that i can't do it for packages that i can upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I agree :0
<micahg> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: packagesets aren't taken into account for that yet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure if there is a bug for that somewhere
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 507773
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 507773 in malone "Cannot confirm SRU tasks for packages I have upload rights to. (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507773
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually, bug 376006
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376006 in malone "People allowed to upload to a package set should be allowed to approve bug nominations (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376006
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> I like when things are sorted when I come back ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, I was wondering about the bug where --component changes the default
<didrocks> seb128: is it a bug or a feature ?
<seb128> well I'm not sure
<didrocks> ok, looks like a feature which can behave like a bug :)
<seb128> but njpatel and gord got bitten by it
<seb128> you did
<didrocks> do you want that we fix that?
<didrocks> would make sense
<didrocks> I can have a look
<seb128> seems users tend to not understand why it does that
<didrocks> I agree, it's not natural
<seb128> we got bugs about it as well
<didrocks> oh really?
<didrocks> I'll have a look then
<didrocks> (got to run to have a dinner, or will be badly hurt by Julie ;))
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy
<seb128> didrocks, and tell Julie she must stop hurting you
<seb128> not nice ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I keep telling her :)
<htorque> MacSlow, should bug 617084 be "fix released"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617084 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Background color/gradient not taken into account when using transparent wallpapers (affects: 1) (heat: 176)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617084
<didrocks> htorque: I didn't touch it because I didn't have the time to check it's fixed
<didrocks> htorque: thanks for your work on bugs, btw :)
<htorque> yw :)
<htorque> thanks for fixing all of them :)
<didrocks> well, dx team is rocking on them :-)
<LaserJock> anybody know where desktopcouch people hang out?
<kenvandine> #ubuntuone
<kenvandine> LaserJock, ^^
<kenvandine> didrocks, ping
<kenvandine> if you get a chance... bug 620733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620733 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy does not remember settings (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620733
<kenvandine> seems to be saving settings now... but some defaults like the theme aren't set
<kenvandine> which comes from gconf setting in ubuntu-artwork
<kenvandine> do we need to do something in ubuntu-artwork to migrate those defaults ?
<chrisccoulson> isn't empathy using gsettings already?
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you need sponsoring?
<kenvandine> didrocks, no... i don't
<kenvandine> just noticed empathy isn't getting the default theme
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, it is
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, can you talk to robert about it? as he made the removal and familiar with that
<kenvandine> but the theme is being set with gconf defaults in the ubuntu-artwork package
<kenvandine> didrocks, sure, i will
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm not too sure how that's meant to work
<kenvandine> in fact, i assign the bug to him :)
<didrocks> good evening!
<LaserJock> hi didrocks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-03
<rickspencer3> hiya robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey, sorry, missed our 9am
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, yeah yeah
<rickspencer3> I tell ya' no respect
<rickspencer3> ^read in Rodney Dangerfield voice
<robert_ancell> heh
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, as punishment, I shall ask you a question about my poor coding skills
<robert_ancell> okey
<rickspencer3> so, I have a gstreamer pipeline set up that is streaming the web cam, no problems
<rickspencer3> now I want to save a picture out of that
<rickspencer3> what do I do?
<rickspencer3> I tried linking in a tee, but it fell over
<robert_ancell> I think you need to make a jpeg sink or similar
<robert_ancell> short answer, I don't know
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, right, so I need to make a tee in order to keep the video flowing
<rickspencer3> heh, someone in #gstreamer just told me to use camerabin
 * rickspencer3 checks
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, did you see bug 620733 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620733 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy does not remember settings (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620733
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, no, I'll have a look
<kenvandine> basically empathy isn't getting the default theme anymore
<kenvandine> since the move to gsettings
<kenvandine> the theme was set in the ubuntu-artwork package, as a gconf key
<kenvandine> i have no idea what the right way to do that is
<robert_ancell> hmm, I guess we want to modify ubuntu-artwork to set a gsettings key as well?
<robert_ancell> what is the key?
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine>  /apps/empathy/conversation/theme adium
<kenvandine>  /usr/share/adium/message-styles/ubuntu.AdiumMessageStyle
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, ubuntu-artwork sets a bunch of gconf keys
<kenvandine> makes me wonder what else needs fixing
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487585/
<robert_ancell> I don't think anything else has migrated to gsettings - we can just change the defaults in the empathy gsettings key.  I think that is the best we can do at the moment
<kenvandine> ok
<jcastro> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> yo jcastro
<jcastro> speaking of the artwork package ...
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/629216
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629216 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Replace Cosmos "bundle" with existing wallpaper bundle (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> this was specced out at UDS but seems to have been dropped through a crack, how do I get it on someone's radar?
<micahg> could I get a lucid bug task on bug 625801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625801 in gnome-web-photo (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-web-photo missing required libxul.so (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625801
<kenvandine> jcastro, humm... weird that comes from gnome-screensaver
<kenvandine> so that will change screensaver as well
<kenvandine> jcastro, did you see i uploaded the contest wallpapers?
<jcastro> kenvandine: oh really, I didn't know that, odd, I would have thought the wallpaper thing did it
<kenvandine> jcastro, so you want those same contest wallpapers to be available as a bundle?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> in place of "cosmos"
<jcastro> since that's kind of old/not very good/off brand
<kenvandine> why not in addition too?
<jcastro> get the space back. :)
<kenvandine> it wouldn't add space
<jcastro> The idea was replacing cosmos completely
<jcastro> not just the bundle
<kenvandine> ok, it would require an exception
<kenvandine> ok, i figured out how to do it
<kenvandine> jcastro, not hard... get someone to ok it as an exception and i'll whip it up then
<kenvandine> jcastro, so i have the ubuntu bundle locally now :)
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> kenvandine: here's the WI, which was supposed to be A3: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/design-m-wallpaper-competition
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok I followed all the FFe instructions, the only thing I can't really vouch for is risk and testing you've done.
<kenvandine> jcastro, want to test it?
<kenvandine> jcastro, you've got mail
<jcastro> kenvandine: working over here
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> doesn't remove the cosmos stuff, since that is in gnome-screensavers
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> I already reassigned the bug to that package
<jcastro> oh well
<jcastro> kenvandine: what's the interval?
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> i think it changes a few times a day...
<kenvandine> but it's configurable
<jcastro> ok I've installed it on 2 machines, I'll use it for a while
<kenvandine> not sure what increment is
<kenvandine> it is "5"
<kenvandine> whatever that means :)
<kenvandine> it isn't 5m
<jcastro> this is a nice little touch, I think people will dig it
<jcastro> high five
<kenvandine> i think this should stay in ubuntu-wallpapers and remove cosmos from gnome-screensavers
<kenvandine> if we want to save the space
<jcastro> I agree
<kenvandine> but they belong here
<jcastro> it's not just the space, cosmos just doesn't fit anywhere
<kenvandine> pushing my branch is taking forever
<kenvandine> slow ass uplink
<jcastro> for N we should look at listing bundles seperately
<jcastro> so people can just easily find it
<kenvandine> what do you mean?
<jcastro> right now the bundle is like in the middle of the appearance window thumbnails
<jcastro> they should be like, grouped together or something
<kenvandine> i see
<kenvandine> it is alphabetical now
<kenvandine> i named this "Contest"
<jcastro> for N I think we should do, from left to right, the default wallpaper, then the bundle, then the solid color
<jcastro> for the first row
<jcastro> and then just file the other ones after that in whatever order
<kenvandine> makes sense
 * kenvandine really needs a faster connection
<kenvandine> hate this uplink!
<robert_ancell> desrt, ping
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey
<desrt> what is up, dude?
<dmartinezc> hi, i'm not sure but i think i found a little but
<dmartinezc> in nautilus, when you try to change de name of a folder in "places", you rigth click on te icon and select rename but after hitting enter the name remains the same until you reboot the browser...
<dmartinezc> works ok using C-b
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey, a question about gsettings - is there a way to have two multiple schemas with the same key?  There is a gconf-defaults settings I need to migrate
<desrt> robert_ancell: you can overlap schemas
<robert_ancell> desrt, so the particular example is if you have ubuntu-artwork installed the default empathy theme is set to the one in that package - where do I add a schema to change the standard emapthy default to the new ubuntu theme default?
<desrt> this sounds like a use for override files
<robert_ancell> any documentation?
<desrt> mclasen was going to write some
<desrt> i think he actually did, too
<didrocks> good morning
<desrt> hm.  i don't see the docs
<desrt> anyway...
<desrt> install a file into the glib-2.0/schemas/ directory
<desrt> ending with .gschema.override
<desrt> it should look like this:
<desrt> [org.gnome.empathy.whatever]
<desrt> somesetting="newvalue"
<desrt> that should take care of it
<robert_ancell> and they're loaded in strcmp order?
<desrt> yes
<desrt>       g_ptr_array_sort (overrides, compare_strings);
<robert_ancell> and I'll need to run glib-compile-schemas I guess
<desrt> yes
<robert_ancell> desrt, ok, thanks!
<desrt> i'm not sure what happens if you have two overrides for the same key
<desrt> i suspect the one that happens later wins
<desrt> didrocks: good morning :)
<desrt> certainly an override file always beats the original schema file, though
<desrt> all overrides are done after all schemas have been loaded
<didrocks> hey desrt, how are you ?
<robert_ancell> desrt, heh, I notice dconf-editor doesn't understand overrides. They work well otherwise, thanks!
<didrocks> Laney: hey, do you have any news vs new banshee?
<Laney> didrocks: working hard to package all the libs
<didrocks> Laney: do not hesitate if you need any help
<didrocks> (not that I have nothing to do, but if you need… ;))
<Laney> didrocks: just time
<Laney> we uploaded new gio-sharp to debian NEW
<Laney> gkeyfile-sharp waits for sponsoring again to NEW
<didrocks> Laney: when do you think we can get that to universe? (I'm afraid if we don't have the call for testing today, it will be hard to get it to default to UNE)
<Laney> didrocks: right now we could upload a version without the new hardware support
<Laney> would that work?
<Laney> then you can have another revision with it enabled in a few days
<didrocks> Laney: no, because we can't get hal back to the CD
<didrocks> (you mean 1.7.4, right?)
<Laney> or .5 with the new stuff turned off
<didrocks> but it's still requires hal then, right?
<Laney> yep
<didrocks> yeah, that doesn't solve the issue so :-)
<Laney> it's not all ready for upload yet, that's the problem
<didrocks> otherwise, i will have promoted 1.7.2 by default some weeks ago already ;)
<didrocks> right, I understand
<Laney> if you want then a package for gtk-sharp-beans is needed
<didrocks> it's just that I wanted to make you aware from the timeline
<Laney> but coordinate with meebey on #debian-cli because he was going to work on it
<Laney> it's an unstable library: copy the packaging of gio-sharp from git
<didrocks> we are already really really late, that's why I honestly think that the release team won't accept it by default if we don't have this week-end testing
<didrocks> heading to #debian-cli
<Laney> I have to go do some real work now, will be back soon
<didrocks> sure, see you :)
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> how is everybody doing?
<didrocks> salut seb128, I'm fine there :)
<didrocks> you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> did some tweaking to my config, my IRC should stop connecting on session start
<seb128> which will avoid having join, quit when I start the computer but don't want to start IRC yet :p
<didrocks> great, no more seb128's flickering :-)
<seb128> should be better
<seb128> I sometime get isp flickering or restart my session for testing but should less that it was
<didrocks> what's your isp again? orange?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok
 * didrocks notes that to not take it for his new accomodation :-)
<seb128> the issue is rather being not really close from them
<seb128> in fact it's over the noise level they sell dsl
<didrocks> ok, the NRA is far from home?
<seb128> it was quite some argumentation to convince them to try
<didrocks> yeah, that can't be fixed easily, apart from paying a lot to build a new NRA closer :-)
<seb128> something like 6km
<didrocks> urgh
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> see I don't blame them a lot
<didrocks> yeah, in that case, it sounds inevitable
<seb128> not complaining it works most of the time
<rodrigo_> morning
<rodrigo_> is LP down?
<seb128> it's just flacky sometime when it rains
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> rodrigo_, the code hosting is yes
 * vish confused if that^ was a joke or true :)
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> "Launchpad: Code hosting offline 8.00-9.30 UTC on Friday 3rd September"
<rodrigo_> right
<baptistemm> didrocks: \./
<baptistemm> it's friday !!!!
<seb128> lut baptistemm
<didrocks> baptistemm: yeah, salut! can you paste me the link again please? ;)
<didrocks> baptistemm: does it requires feature freeze exception?
<seb128> what?
<vish> oh its friday..!!! i had to remind didrocks about SRU Bug 587853
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587853 in cheese (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After video recording, record/take photo button becomes disabled (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 58)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587853
<vish> ;)
<didrocks> seb128: it's a new release of bluez IIRC or something bluetoohish :)
<didrocks> vish: yeah, doing it today :)
<baptistemm> didrocks: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/625771
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625771 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Sponsor new upstream release (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,New]
<vish> didrocks: thanks :)
 * didrocks shoudn't tell everyone "ping me on Friday", it works too well :-)
<vish> hehe!
<didrocks> baptistemm: does it require a feature freeze exception? can you get it in that case?
<didrocks> baptistemm: it seems they are some new support (not only bug fixing release)
<seb128> see my comment on that bug
<seb128> baptistemm, are you sure you maverick version is broken?
<seb128> baptistemm, wasn't your breakage the udev change pitti fixed around the time you updated?
<seb128> baptistemm, could you install the maverick version and make sure it's broken
<baptistemm> seb128: I use 4.69 on 2 machines (1 maverick and 1 lucid) and both are broken
<seb128> there is nothing in that changelog that indicates it would fix your issue
<seb128> baptistemm, what 4.69?
<seb128> baptistemm, bug #https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/4.69-0ubuntu2
<seb128> ups
<seb128> bug #621911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621911 in bluez (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Bluetooth device not detected (affects: 3) (heat: 356)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621911
<seb128> baptistemm, ^ did you check that's not this bug that you have?
<seb128> I would bet it's that and not the update
<seb128> you just included that change in your update
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<baptistemm> okay, I'll look to that
<didrocks> (seb128: I follow the discussion)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> baptistemm, didrocks: in any case it needs a ubuntu-release review
<seb128> I'm not wanting to approve this one
<seb128> it has a lot of new code
<seb128> I would rather back the few fixes if they are required
<didrocks> hence my request for FFe :) didn't look at the code yet but if you did that, yeah, seems a big change
<seb128> I didn't no
<seb128> I just read the NEWS summary
<seb128> lot of adding
<didrocks> right
<seb128> oh, chrome advertisment
<didrocks> where?
<seb128> mvo, hi
<seb128> mvo, bug #628823, do you understand it? should it be maverick tasked or not?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628823 in software-center (Ubuntu) "password request for proxy access everytime the install button is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628823
<mvo> seb128: yeah, aptdaemon changed recently
<mvo> seb128: but it should remember the auth for this :/
<mvo> glatzor: do you have a idea about this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/628823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628823 in software-center (Ubuntu) "password request for proxy access everytime the install button is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> I'm sure mvo will hates me rsn for all the pings I'm giving him since yesterday ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo, I've the feeling bug #612825 is yours as well
<mvo> seb128: heh, not at all, and I fixed a bunch of them
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612825 in language-selector (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "can't install new languages (nothing happen) (affects: 5) (heat: 30)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612825
<seb128> mvo, I would not be surprised if language selector would need to be updated for aptdaemon changes
<mvo> yeah, I take care of this
<seb128> thanks!
<mvo> it needs a maintainer btw ;)
<seb128> you are made of awesome
 * mvo wonders if seb128 volunteers
<seb128> I will make you get plenty of tea at UDS
<seb128> mvo, lol, nice try
<seb128> I can volunteer people in my team though ;-)
<mvo> was worth a try ;)
<seb128> you should join the desktop team
<seb128> I would volunteer you :p
 * didrocks +1 on that :-)
<mvo> seb128: E_NOT_MY_TEAM ;)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so I'm targetting all https://edge.launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/2010-09-09 bugs to maverick, right? (even the design ones?)
<seb128> didrocks, no, only the ones you think that are blockers
<didrocks> seb128: ok, that's the high ones so, doing that now
<seb128> didrocks, can you assign the ubuntu task to canonical-dx-team?
<seb128> the maverick task
<didrocks> seb128: sure, will do
<seb128> so we are sure they are tracked and dx is accounted for those
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back
<seb128> great work on this list ;-)
<seb128> so at least we know where we stand
<didrocks> right, we know where the important issues are for us! :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, done and they appears on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.10. Doesn't seem you need to ack anything, right?
<seb128> didrocks, seems correct
<seb128> I'm a bit surprised
<seb128> I though that nomination was restricted to drivers
<didrocks> yeah, that's weird
<didrocks> the only one I didn't set is bug #620011
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620011 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[master] software-center crashed with AttributeError in _parse_and_or_not_tag() (affects: 11) (dups: 10) (heat: 90)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620011
<didrocks> I don't know if it needed only USC fix or if something in unity-place-applications is really needed. Will ask kamstrup on Monday
<seb128> not sure, yeah better to check with kamstrup
<seb128> re
<seb128> lot of noise on the nominations review list
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+nominations
<seb128> mvo, bug #165181
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 165181 in synaptic (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Order by "Supported" Column Slow (affects: 12) (dups: 5) (heat: 82)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165181
<seb128> is that fixed now?
<seb128> it's fix commited for over a month it seems
<mvo> I think it is, let me check
<mvo> seb128: hm, stll very slow
<mvo> seb128: I check it
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> but I want the gdebi fix in return ;)
<mvo> the 91_keep_fds
<seb128> do you have a bug about that?
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/620297
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620297 in vte (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "gdebi-gtk fails with ''dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags...." (affects: 28) (dups: 2) (heat: 123)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mvo> robert broke it
<seb128> he will fix it next week don't worry
<seb128> I will make sure of that ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, can you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/couchdb-glib/0_6_96_release/+merge/34206 ? the package has now been accepted
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, and, btw, you merged the tomboy branch before the package has been accepted, is that ok?
<seb128> yes, since that was uploaded
<rodrigo_> was it?
<rodrigo_> yes, seems it was
<rodrigo_> I didn't get any mail (or I missed it)
<rodrigo_> ok then, sorry :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, no, it's still in the queue -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54777247/tomboy_1.3.2-1ubuntu3_source.changes
<rodrigo_> seb128, also please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/evolution-couchdb/0_5_0_release/+merge/34208 <- package just accepted
<bilalakhtar> Haven't we gone back to the FF and UIF?
<bilalakhtar> Why are packages still in the queue?
<rodrigo_> bilalakhtar, they seem to being accepted as we speak
<bilalakhtar> okay
<jpds> Anyone here familiar with gnome-language-selector ?
<seb128> jpds, try mvo
<seb128> mvo, sorry ;-)
<seb128> jpds, or just ask there on the channel rather
<seb128> rodrigo_, well if something is in the queue it has been uploaded
<seb128> rodrigo_, it makes sense to merge when it's in the queue otherwise somebody will come and work on the vcs and upload a drop your changes
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<Laney> rodrigo_: why did you upload that broken fix to tomboy?
<rodrigo_> Laney, why is it broken?
<Laney> I told you why it was broken.
<rodrigo_> Laney, and I told you why it's not
<Laney> You need to fix the library or patch to provide the dependency
<rodrigo_> Laney, libsyncdaemon is DllImport'ed
<Laney> it's almost never right to add binary dependencies like that
<Laney> yeah I know
<rodrigo_> so, debhelpers don't get it in shlibs-depends
<Laney> that's not correct
<Laney> dh_clideps is perfectly able to resolve shlib dependencies
<rodrigo_> Laney, and why is it not getting them?
<Laney> as I said in the bug, perhaps your dllmap is wrong (is there one? is one required?)
<Laney> Perhaps the shlibs provided by syncdaemon aren't right.
<rodrigo_> dllmap? you mean the DllImport statement?
<Laney> http://www.mono-project.com/Config_DllMap
<didrocks> bryceh: for bug #627531, the tag "edgers" means the issue is in xorg-edgers ppa or the fix is in xorg-edgers ppa? :) (here, the report is that the new version fixes the issue, we set the bug this way to tell people experiencing the issue that there is a workaround available as I guess new version won't get in maverick)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627531 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Bad performance with Nvidia 6600 GT and nvidia-current (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627531
<didrocks> hum, amd64 builders are in trouble because of libglib2.0-bin (don't have a amd64 pbuilder, can't test)
<seb128> didrocks, notabug
<seb128> you just need to wait for the amd64 glib to be published
<seb128> then retry those
<didrocks> seb128: the -dev and -bin binary aren't published in the same round? I'm puzzled
<didrocks> libglib2.0-dev : Depends: libglib2.0-bin (= 2.25.14-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<soren> It doesn't say it's not available.
<soren> just that it's not going to be installed.
<soren> try "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-bin" and see what it wants to do. Probably remove some other package or something.
<seb128> didrocks, it depends on the data
<seb128> which is arch all and built on i386
<seb128> not sure why, that's a bug
<didrocks> seb128: oh right, didn't thought about that case
<didrocks> that explains so :)
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> soren: I normally do that in that case, but I don't have any amd64 there and i386 is fine
<seb128> didrocks, I will fix it in the next upload
<didrocks> so, ok, got it now, should be due to arch all and arch amd64
<soren> didrocks: Oh, I did't realise it was something you pasted froma build log. I thought it was from your own box.
<ogra> amd64 is so last century ... use arm !
<didrocks> seb128: thanks  :)
<soren> ogra: arm is next century. This century is still amd64. Calm down :)
<didrocks> ogra: at least, you have the time to see the build log in real time, right? ;)
<ogra> soren, lol
<seb128> ogra, where can I get hardware for it?
<ogra> didrocks, not with the pandaboard :)
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra> seb128, want HW ? i can arrange that !
<didrocks> "pandaboard", what a nice name :)
<seb128> ogra, would that mean signing for extra work on it?
<ogra> the case for it is called bamboo :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: be careful, then, you will have all the "wrong alignment" FTBFS to fix ;)
<ogra> seb128, nah, i'd just bug you daily about FTBFs .... *g*
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra> but really, the panda is some serious HW, dual core 1GHz and 1G RAM ... with a fats USB disk you smart out ATOM
<ogra> *fast
<ogra> they're supposed to be on the market with the maverick release
<didrocks> sounds great ;)
<ogra> i hope we can get one for everybody at canonical ... or at least one for every team
<ogra> (and with a price of $120 it should also be achievable for the community)
<kenvandine> ogra, what's the panda?
<ogra> kenvandine, the upcoming OMAP4 board from TI
<ogra> successor of the beagleboard
<kenvandine> cool
 * kenvandine really wants a netbook with that kind of specs
<ogra> i guess they will happen at some point
<kenvandine> someday, i guess
<ogra> first the board needs to come out :)
<kklimonda> can we still update parts of GNOME to new upstream release if the one we hasn't been updated to 2.31.x even once at this point?
<seb128> kklimonda, which one?
<kklimonda> seb128: hamster-applet
<kklimonda> so nothing important I think
<seb128> you can update
<seb128> we did decide to not update some
<seb128> but that one is not in that case
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
<bcurtiswx> good morning all
<fagan> afternoon
<kenvandine> jcastro, animated wallpapers don't work in unity
<kenvandine> jcastro, that is why we weren't seeing the change last night...
<kenvandine> jcastro, i filed bug 629507
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629507 in unity (Ubuntu) "animated wallpapers do not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629507
<kenvandine> which i am sure will be low priority at this point
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, ping for empathy 2.30.3 review
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: sure, on other stuff right now. I'll then
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, no prob, just doing what you told me to before ;)
<didrocks> sure :)
 * didrocks should really avoid telling people "ping me on Friday" ;)
<bcurtiswx> :'(
<didrocks> no worry :)
<didrocks> james_w`: hum, I guess I have a bzr merge-upstream issue there (I think it's a timestamp issue)
<james_w`> didrocks: oh dear, have a traceback?
<didrocks> james_w`: not really, more on concepts
<didrocks> james_w`: do you want to branch?
<didrocks> trunk: lp:~unity-team/unity/trunk  packaging branch: lp:~unity-team/unity/packaging
<seb128> james_w`, hey
<seb128> james_w`, did you ever open a bug about the one I was having some time ago?
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<didrocks> james_w`: there was a inline patch imported from trunk (file data/device.png)
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good, and you?
<seb128> kenvandine, did you get ok feedback on the twitter changes?
<didrocks> james_w`: after the merge, I checked that both have the same id (devices.png-20100831134702-wmobjem4md8t06s1-1)
<seb128> kenvandine, i'm fine thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> from the ppa, all positive
<kenvandine> for both lucid and maverick
<kenvandine> let me check for -proposed
<seb128> didrocks, I did bzr merge the revision and reverted part of it
<james_w`> seb128: which one was that (I think it's fixed)
<didrocks> james_w`: but when in bzr bd, I got:
<didrocks> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to unity-0.2.34/data/devices.png: binary file contents changed
<didrocks> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but not the device.png one
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see ryan's article on ars about it?
<seb128> kenvandine, not yet, will read it later when I'm done with work ;-)
<james_w`> didrocks: let me have a look myself
<didrocks> james_w`: seb128: so, even if they get the same id (but not the same timestamp), it seems that bzr bd/dpkg-souce try to get it as an inline patch
<didrocks> source*
<didrocks> thanks james_w` :)
<kenvandine> seb128, one confirmed
<seb128> james_w`, the merge upstream one I had on indicator-sounds
<kenvandine> another seems to have confirmed it, but complained about the easy to miss save button
<fagan> hmmmmm im getting a weird crash with telepathy-idle that sets off apport but the traceback cant be retrieved :/
<kenvandine> which we know about already
<seb128> james_w`, I'm not sure what the stacktrace was now, but if it's fixed great ;-)
<kenvandine> nothing new :)
<james_w`> seb128: something about "inconsistent delta" IIRC?
<seb128> fagan, how weird? is that an abort without message thing?
<seb128> james_w`, yes
<bilalakhtar> hello there kenvandine ! The gwibber OAuth changes look good, congrats!
<james_w`> seb128: yeah, will be in the next upload
<seb128> james_w`, ERROR: An inconsistent delta was supplied involving u'/vapi', 'vapi-20100621103135-gycdn15933l3irmh-1'
<seb128> that was
<fagan> seb128: its when you get a load of unread messages like 200 and click on the window and then crashes
<kenvandine> seb128, it's a really good article... and he even includes a slight obfuscated consumer_key and secret from the official android twitter client :)
<seb128> james_w`, you rock, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, nice ;-)
<kenvandine> to show how easy it is to get from a proprietary app
<fagan> seb128: its very reproducible
<kenvandine> bilalakhtar,
<bilalakhtar> yes kenvandine ?
<didrocks> james_w`: thinking about it, dpkg-source maybe only rely on timestamp, and as bzr merge (from unknown reason there), got a different one, I don't know what to do…
<james_w`> didrocks: dpkg-source doesn't rely on timestamps
<fagan> seb128: apport give a message that the traceback cant be retrieved because its an assertion failure or something
<didrocks> james_w`: ok, so the issue is not from there. I'm really puzzled so why it wants it to the diff.gz :)
<fagan> if you want I can give you the exact message in an hour
<seb128> fagan, right without an error message, what I told you before
<seb128> fagan, not especially interested but open a bug about it
<seb128> get a stacktrace using gdb
<fagan> seb128: ill crash it then and see what breaks the empathy debug says
<james_w`> didrocks: is there a tarball for this merge-upstream
<didrocks> james_w`: if you uscan, you should get it
<didrocks> james_w`: http://edge.launchpad.net/unity/0.2/2010-09-02/+download/unity-0.2.34.tar.gz
<james_w`> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't know how many confirmations we want to get on the SRU before pushing it through... what is proposed has to be better than what is in lucid now, considering it doesn't work for one of the most popular services
<didrocks> james_w`: thanks for looking at it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure, maybe check with cjwatson?
<kenvandine> ok
<james_w`> didrocks:  the packaging still tries to copy debian/*.png
<james_w`> so it's not going to build anway ;-)
<james_w`> not the cause of this though...
<didrocks> james_w`: right, fixing this now :)
<james_w`> didrocks: that file is missing from the upstream tarball
<didrocks> james_w`: urgh, ok, will blame dx so :) thanks and sorry for the trouble :)
<james_w`> didrocks: np
<didrocks> james_w`: I owe you a beer for next UDS (or njpatel's rather ;))
<james_w`> heh
 * didrocks hugs james_w`
<james_w`> didrocks: you can "bzr mv" it in to debian and then not change the packaging :-)
<didrocks> james_w`: well, it seems we have issues with daily build and source format 3, but that needs confirming first
<james_w`> v3 quilt?
<james_w`> bug 614768 by any chance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614768 in launchpad-code (and 1 other project) "Unable to build dpkg v3 (quilt) packages (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614768
 * didrocks opens
<didrocks> james_w`: yeah, that one
<james_w`> yeah, sorry about that
<rickspencer3> seb128, hey, did the retracers get back up yesterday?
<james_w`> if you have cunning suggestions for fixing it, I am all ears
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, no, but they think they are close, they wait for #is to do a small change now
<seb128> rickspencer3, we got those running briefly early today but hitting an another issue
<seb128> rickspencer3, which should be a small hosts change on the box running the retracer to workaround...
<didrocks> james_w`: I'll look at it a little bit more. No worry, knowing from where the issue is, is still good :-) thanks!
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, I will keep you updated
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
 * kenvandine is discovering that most twitter clients don't have any sort of test suite
<kenvandine> sigh
<rodrigo_> Laney, sorry, got distracted, so going to fix the last submission
<rodrigo_> Laney, so, I need to add a xml file containing the dllmap to the patch?
<slomo> seb128: ok, so please sync gst-plugins-ugly0.10 0.10.16-1 from debian/experimental :) there are no ubuntu changes and no changes are necessary
<seb128> slomo, can you ping cjwatson about it?
<slomo> seb128: and gst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.25-1 is in debian/experimental too now
<slomo> sure
<seb128> I can do syncs right now and he was doing some earlier
<hyperair> seb128: ping
<seb128> hi
<seb128> contextless ping though
<hyperair> seb128: i'm updating libgpod at the moment, and i was wondering.. what's this 90_speed_itdb_resolve.dpatch?
<hyperair> seb128: also i'm wondering how libgpod's SOVERSION remains at 4.2.0 when configure.ac shows it's 6:1:0 already
<seb128> something teuf wrote
<seb128> without that syncing ipods before eject was ten times slower
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> how come it wasn't applied upstraem?
<dobey> hey seb128
<seb128> dunno, ask teuf
<seb128> he was not sure he would not have side effect and wanted it tested first
<hyperair> i see.
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: can you drop me the bug number again, please?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, bug #623657
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623657 in empathy (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "New Upstream Release 2.30.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623657
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: hum, looks good, do you want me to port that to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/empathy/lucid ? we normallly use that, but it's not a big requirement
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, well i was confused because when i branched that I only got the debian directory
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yeah, that's how the desktop team work right now
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: did you hear about the merge mode?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, nope, i was guessing at that time that you took the original source code as is, and just used the debian directory to house patches etc..
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: well, don't bother for now, I'll sponsor as it is and do the required change. Next time you want to work on an desktop component, just ping me, we will take time to see that together, sounds ok?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, sounds OK to me.  how about the next empathy maverick update?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: this is for lucid right? empathy in maverick is already 2.31.91.1, latest one :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: at next update, if you want to handle it, just ping me, we will see together, ok?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, sorry if i confused you.  I'm OK with the changes you'll be doing for Lucid.  Did you want to see together for the next empathy maverick update?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: sure, that would be great :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: ok, back to the SRU, in the process, you have now to:
<didrocks> 1. subscribe ubuntu-sru
<didrocks> 2. copy the full debian/changelog of the change
<didrocks> 3. write a testcase
<didrocks> (the testcase here can be pretty fast, like, "installing the new version, opening a conversation, checking that…"
<didrocks> (as it's not fixing a precise bug)
<didrocks> I'm building it there and testing on my lucid box
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, copy the full changelog from my branch to the bug you mean?
<bcurtiswx> copy-paste as a comment?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: right
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: the changelog is just your change, the 10 lines thing
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> thanks :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, changelog and testcase added as comments
<didrocks> baptistemm: all sounds great thanks! currently building :)
<fta> rhythmbox segfauls on exit (in libindicate)
<seb128> known issue
<seb128> tedg is working on it
<fta> good, thanks
<baptistemm> didrocks: sorry, but what are you talking about?
<didrocks> oupsss, s/baptistemm/bcurtiswx
<didrocks> baptistemm: sorry for the wrong ping :)
 * didrocks will patch weechat soon for autocompletion when there is more than one result…
<baptistemm> mental completion ftw
<didrocks> baptistemm: give me a patch! :)
<fta> kenvandine, in the app indicator, i see several times the same entry for gwibber
<kenvandine> you mean in the messaging menu?
<kenvandine> fta, the main Broadcast one? or messages?
<fta> kenvandine, the one where liferea/xchat/evo show their numbers
<kenvandine> fta, ok, messaging menu then
<kenvandine> is it "Broadcast" that you are seeing more than one of?
<kenvandine> or for messages
<didrocks> vish: I can't reproduce the cheese bug
<kenvandine> fta, earlier this week i fixed a bug related to dupe messages appearing there.. but now it should only display unique message ids
<fta> kenvandine, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/gwibber-menu.png
<kenvandine> ok, are you sure those are the same message?
<kenvandine> and what version of gwibber?
<fagan> im getting that too with the updated version
<kenvandine> with 2.31.91-0ubuntu2?
<fagan> yep
<kenvandine> humm
<fagan> one min ill just recheck
<fagan> could someone do an @shanefagan on twitter to check
<fta> 2.31.91-0ubuntu1 here
<vish> didrocks: on lucid?
<kenvandine> fta, ok that is the bug i fixed then
<fta> kenvandine, hm, ok, upgrading then..
<kenvandine> ubuntu2 has a patch that fixes the dupe
<kenvandine> fagan, can you confirm?
<fagan> yeah im on 2.31.91-0ubuntu2
<popey> fagan: done
<kenvandine> fagan, have you restart gwibber-service since updating?
<fagan> oh ok the restart fixes it
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> :)
<fagan> thanks popey
<kenvandine> it was still running the code with the bug
<fta> is there already a bug for the new theme(s) making most windows difficult to resize?
<didrocks> vish: yeah, on lucid. If I click on Stop Recording, waiting for a few seconds and I can slick on start recording again
<kenvandine> it also fixes the dupe notifications :)
<didrocks> vish: the button is just greyed for a few seconds here (time to save the video, maybe?)
<vish> didrocks: weird.. it still doesnt work here.. for a long time , and there are dups as well ..
<fagan> kenvandine: a bit off topic but can we have it opening on the replies page when you click the notification?
<didrocks> vish: ok, will rely on you and the fix, installing to confirming I have no regression first :)
<kenvandine> fagan, yeah..
<kenvandine> i was working on trying to do that last night
<vish> didrocks: yeah , fillipo tested the fix and is subscribed to the bug too :)
<kenvandine> some reason that code doesn't work anymore... and i can't see why
<kenvandine> hasn't worked since the move to sqlite
 * popey wonders if we're likely to get "follow" feature in gwibber any time soon?
<fagan> kenvandine: and it should remove all of the notifications of messages when you click one IMO
<didrocks> vish: at least, I can say it still works here with the fix, so pushing in -proposed :)
<vish> :)
<fagan> I found myself having to click through all of the notifications to clear them out when I already looked at the messages
 * fagan really should have done the complaining earlier in the release :D
<kenvandine> fagan, yeah
<kenvandine> fagan, would you mind filing a bug if one doesn't exist and go ahead and assign it to me?
<didrocks> vish: done, thanks ;) now it's time to chase ubuntu-sru guys!
<fagan> kenvandine: sure
<vish> didrocks: thanks :)
<kenvandine> i don't have a bug in my list for it, but i do have a note that it is annoying :)
<fagan> wow thats new launchpad failed to log me in
<bryceh> didrocks, 'edgers' is sort of non-official, I'm not sure we have a definitive description.  I think in this case it means the person didn't repro it on edgers.  Generally a bug that exists  in edgers but not the distro ought to be filed upstream instead.  (But there's always exceptions..)
<didrocks> bryceh: yeah, but in that case, it was different: it's "we have the bug on ubuntu but the new version on edgers fix it" :)
<didrocks> bryceh: I was just curious about the tag, as long as the bug is opened for people knowing they can have a workaround if they found the performance issue, it's ok
<bryceh> didrocks, yeah really I think 'edgers' has no meaning in this context, but there's no way to easily mark the bug "fix exists" in this case since it's proprietary
<didrocks> bryceh: right
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #628686
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628686 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628686
<seb128> bug #620139
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620139 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-service crashed with ValueError in raw_decode() (affects: 10) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620139
<fagan> kenvandine: you have to add yourself because im not in a team with you so I cant :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/629623
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629623 in gwibber "Remove messaging menu notifications in a single click (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> kenvandine, can you make sure you fix those for maverick? ara wants her gwibber back ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> sure
<ara> hehe :D
<ara> kenvandine, seb128: thanks :)
<kenvandine> hummm bug 628686 is meaningless, i think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628686 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628686
<kenvandine> which sucks... i know
<fagan> Wasnt that bug from back in lucid
<kenvandine> however bug 620139 is very interesting
<ubot2> kenvandine: Bug 620139 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/620139 is private
<kenvandine> pedro_, does that happen when there are no accounts?
<pedro_> kenvandine, no, i have more accounts created there but to me it's reproduced when creating/deleting a twitter account
<kenvandine> seb128, i suppose it is ok  for me to upload my apport hook for gwibber that attaches the log file... not really a feature :)
<seb128> kenvandine, right, just make sure it doesn't have private datas
<seb128> like passwords
<pedro_> i've deleted it because i was not getting updates from twitter, so i've recreated the account and got the crash
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, it doesn't
<kenvandine> if you run it with debug enabled it might have twitter names in it... but that is all public info anyway
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> pedro_, would you mind sending me your sqlite db?
<kenvandine>  ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite?
<kenvandine> it doesn't have passwords in it
<pedro_> kenvandine, ok i'll send it to your email
<kenvandine> but does have messages from all your contacts
<kenvandine> pedro_, thx...
<pedro_> oh well i don't have any private there :-P
<didrocks> pedro_: you don't have any private life either? :-)
 * didrocks hides… ;)
<kenvandine> pedro_, make sure you send it when it is broken :)
<pedro_> didrocks, !
 * didrocks hugs pedro_
<pedro_> kenvandine, it's totally busted now :-P
 * pedro_ hugs didrocks back
<kenvandine> pedro_, yay :)
<slomo> seb128: ok, all gstreamer stuff is updated now, including the multiverse stuff (except -good and cjwatson synced the pre-release of ugly but that's ok)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will check everything next week
<seb128> I'm busy with other things today
<slomo> no problem, good/ugly are not really important now... it's just a version number anyway :)
<didrocks> thanks slomo, people was harrassing me this morning on the French forum about it ;)
<didrocks> were*
<slomo> np, people were getting on my nerves about it too :)
<didrocks> heh :-)
<vish> didrocks: hmm, who opens the lucid task? only the SRU team?
<didrocks> vish: they approve the task
<didrocks> vish: you requested it, right?
<didrocks> (IIRC)
<vish> yup.. :)
<vish> didrocks: thanks.. was just confused , since sometimes i notice the desktop team opening the release task.. nvm :)
 * didrocks rereads the page in case…
<didrocks> vish: Use Nominate for release to mark the bug as an SRU candidate for the appropriate Ubuntu releases (e. g. the current LTS and latest stable release), then subscribe ubuntu-sru.
<vish> thats done..
<didrocks> so, just nominate, don't approve it, seems ok :)
<didrocks> vish: I think we approve it ourself when we are sure we want the update (like .1 GNOME release) to avoid too many work for the SRU team
<vish> oh , i thought that part was for the person trying to nominate..
<vish> and the approve was the person uploading the patch to -proposed..
<vish> sru is too confusing :p
<didrocks> vish: well, I'm unsure, but from the wiki page, I read that :-)
<vish> yay! i'm not the only one confused ;)
<didrocks> heh
<vish> didrocks: cool .. read the wiki again.. :)  "Once the archive admins approve and publish your upload, " so its the archive admins who approve :)
<didrocks> vish: yeah, seems that. Not a big bugger in any case :)
<vish> yeah..
 * vish unity daily testing time!!
<didrocks> vish: you have another hw than ATI, now?
<vish> didrocks: hmm , i have an Acer Aspire One, too.. so intel.. :)
<vish> but sometimes , it just hangs.. i need to debug that..
<vish> didrocks: more importantly,  i want unity to work on the ATI one! :D
 * vish waiting to do a re-install.. ;)
<didrocks> vish: I hope we will have a working clutter with ATI, right
<didrocks> vish: I'll ask RAOF next week about it
<vish> neat!
<bcurtiswx> is it known that rhythmbox doesn't close to the sound menu, it closes all together :(
<vish> hehe , another ati companion ^ ;)
<bcurtiswx> vish, it's an ATI issue???
<vish> bcurtiswx: nah, i just read logs and you talking about your ATI unity problem :)
<bcurtiswx> vish, ah, i was gonna say thats pretty sad if that was really_ an ati issue
<bcurtiswx> it would seem almost impossible
<bcurtiswx> but yes, its annoying that unity doesn't work on ATI cards
<bcurtiswx> please tell me thats gonna be fixed pretty soon
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: complex issue due to clutter and driver. Note that most of netbooks have intel cards btw
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: but in any case, it's known and tracked
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, thats good to know.  My fiancee's laptop get overheated with ubuntu and shuts down (probably a BIOS issue but IDK), and I was hoping netbook would use less CPU/power and not cause shutdowns. unity just made it worse since its an ATI laptop
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: hum, bad hardware and no luck so :/
<didrocks> let's cross fingers it will be fixed!
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, im thinking if i save up enough I'll get her a zareason netbook
<didrocks> zareason ?
<bcurtiswx> they make computers (laptops, netbooks) with Ubuntu as default, and open source hardware
<didrocks> oh, good to know
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, yeah, this way we can assume it's all supposed to work well with ubuntu instead of guessing ;)
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> ok, time for week-end! (even if tomorrow will be an ubuntu-fr day!) enjoy everyone ;)
<seb128> didrocks, have fun
<fagan> hmmm whats wrong with the me menu's message box thing
 * fagan looks
<fagan> cant find any bugs about it kenvandine is the message box in the me menu issue known?
<kenvandine> fagan, what is wrong with it?
<fagan> its only allowing 1 char in there and it over writes that char when you type more
<kenvandine> oh... sort of
<kenvandine> davidbarth, had seen that
<fagan> I didnt notice it before now
<fagan> but I hadnt used it
<kenvandine> but then it went away
<fagan> so it might have been like that for a while
<fagan> I dont know
<kenvandine> did you look for the bug under indicator-messages?
<kenvandine> if you don't see one, please create a bug there
<fagan> cool
<kenvandine> davidbarth, did you see that ^^ ?, someone else hit that :)
<fagan> there isnt any bugs with text or box for indicator-messages
<fagan> :)
 * kenvandine has a fix for pedro_'s bug... that was simple, yet nasty
<kenvandine> glad we found that!
<kenvandine> thx pedro_ !
<fagan> ok so what package do I file it against ?
<kenvandine> indicator-messages
<fagan> kk
<kenvandine> it might be ido... but start with indicator-messages
<fagan> ill attach a screen of it
<fagan> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/629705
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629705 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Me-menu text box only allows 1 char (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<fagan> Hmmmm thats strange there is no cursor in the box
<fagan> thats weird
<davidbarth> kenvandine: yup, so it's not an isolated case
<davidbarth> kenvandine: Cimi got it too
<davidbarth> really wondering why that happens
<fagan> davidbarth: did you have this same installation since jaunty and upgrade it?
<davidbarth> kenvandine, fagan: can you guys file a bug for that please? assign to me and i'll see with bratsche
<fagan> or is it a fresh install
<davidbarth> fagan: no, i moved from lucid to maverick
<fagan> I wonder if thats it
<davidbarth> but i made a clean jaunty install, and then upgraded it to karmic, lucid, and maverick if that can explain it
<fagan> I went from jaunty to lucid to maverick
<fagan> that was the same thing I did
<fagan> davidbarth: I have the bug made but I cant assign it because im not in a team with you guys https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/629705
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629705 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Me-menu text box only allows 1 char (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<fagan> so you will have to do it yourself
<fagan> oh I can sub people
<Sgnu> i deleted .bashrc from home folder, and im not sure what i did, will the system create a new one ?
<fagan> Sgnu: yep
<Sgnu> when
<fagan> when you use bash next
<Sgnu> because i restarted and nothing
<fagan> this isnt the place to ask support questions though you should go to #ubuntu
<Sgnu> so now, if i want to change the color of terminal promp...
<Sgnu> where do i do it?
<fagan> in preferences but you should be asking this in #ubuntu Sgnu
<fagan> this is a place for talking about improving ubuntu desktop
<fagan> not a support channel
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, what happeed with the folks upload.  Seems like I screwed something up?
<bcurtiswx> i just read the email from cjwatson
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, nevermind.
<kenvandine> pedro_, ok, pushed
<kenvandine> pedro_, bzr revert; bzr pull
<kenvandine> and try again :)
<pedro_> kenvandine, ok! doing that now
<kenvandine> it shouldn't crash anymore, and in the future if you have a stream configured for an account that gets deleted, the stream will get deleted
<pedro_> kenvandine, yay! gwibber is back!
<kenvandine> great
<pedro_> now it's time to sanitize my accounts as you recommended ;-)
<kenvandine> so for now run it from the checkout :)
<kenvandine> or... echo "delete from streams" | sqlite3 ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite
<kenvandine> then your installed version will work again
<pedro_> ok thanks
<kenvandine> pedro_, thank you!
<kenvandine> we need to clean up more when an account is deleted
<kenvandine> i am improving that now
<pedro_> awesome :-)
<kenvandine> pedro_, ok i just pushed another change that will delete the stream automatically if it can't find an account
<kenvandine> so if you didn't delete it yourself, you should be able to just run it and it will clean it for you :)
<davidbarth> fagan: ok, i'll triage that on monday; there seems to be somethign wrong with LP this evening, i can't control the bug myself either
<fagan> it has been marked as a dup now
<fagan> the other one was named something funny so I didnt see it
<fagan> oh he left :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-04
<devildante> tremolux, around?
<devildante> or asleep? :p
<tremolux> devildante: hey, are you there?
<tremolux> devildante: was dinnering  ;)
<devildante> tremolux, what do you think of bug 629911? do you have any idea about the root of the problem?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629911 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Searching "gThumb", F-Spot appear before (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629911
<tremolux> devildante: that's an interesting one..hm
<tremolux> devildante: I don't know right off, I'd have to look into that one
<devildante> tremolux: thx :)
<tremolux> devildante: that's interesting, you gonna dig into it?
<devildante> tremolux: dunno, I have really no idea why this is caused, and I'm not familiar with the search code :(
<tremolux> devildante: I'm intrigued, but I have family members demanding I join them to watch a movie so I'll have to look later on  :D
<tremolux> devildante: have a great weekend  :)
<devildante> tremolux: okay, enjoy your movie then :)
<devildante> tremolux, you too :)
 * tremolux waves
<small> can anyone help me with sharing a file
<fagan> Its so quiet over the weekend
<devildante> !weekend | fagan
<ubot2> fagan: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<fagan> I know
<devildante> just saying :p
<fagan> :)
<fagan> devildante: but its even more quiet this weekend
<fagan> probably because its a long weekend for the US
<devildante> fagan: yeah, I agree
<devildante> fagan, hmm,? is there something in the US? (not American :p)
<fagan> im not american but I know monday is a holiday for something
<bcurtiswx> holiday weekend = nobody here X 2
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-05
<tjubaluba> is here some sort of gnome log? im having problems starting programs from the menues
<JanC> tjubaluba: ~/.xsession-errors might have something useful
<slomo> didrocks: hi :) do you have any ideas why the xvid configure check here fails but doesn't in my maverick chroot? :P i assume there's no way to get the config.log from the buildd? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10
<jenkins> hi, i am working on an application that needs to change a users resolution. how do i go about getting the users current display setup? the application is quickshot which aims to collect consistent screenshots across multiple computers
<OwaisL> hey, I uploaded my first ever package to REVU today. Got some errors warnings, anyone got time to guide me through? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8582
<and471> OwaisL, try #ubuntu-motu, they will have all the people and expertise to help
<OwaisL> and471: Oh man.. i thought i was on ubuntu-motu. :P
<OwaisL> lame
<and471> OwaisL, no problem :)
<lucidfox> I wonder if bug #631018 is going to be closed as "Don't bug Ubuntu with your personal issues"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631018 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy 1.3.2-1ubuntu3 has a hard dependency on Ubuntu One (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631018
<micahg> lucidfox: it probably should have been recommends, not depends
<lucidfox> I actually have another ":( hard dependency, ideological issues" problem
<lucidfox> indicator-me depends on gwibber-service
<Laney> no I agree with that bug
<Laney> they should make that into a separate plugin
<micahg> lucidfox: well, I'd stick with the debian policy manual reasoning
<lucidfox> micahg> oh?
<Laney> see bug 620640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620640 in tomboy (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Crash on selection of UbuntuOne synchronisation preference (affects: 8) (dups: 5) (heat: 62)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620640
<micahg> lucidfox: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html <-- section 7.2
<chrisccoulson> it has to be a depends for the websync plugin to work though doesn't it?
<Laney> right
<Laney> but there's no reason for the plugin to be a part of the main tomboy package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but the main package can work w/out the plugin
<micahg> Laney's idea is better :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i was getting at ;)
<lucidfox> Oh, there already is bug #627400
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627400 in indicator-me "indicator-me should not depend on gwibber (affects: 2) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627400
<tjubaluba> ikonia, It feels very dirty .. but yo're right.. better than something else i guess
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-29
<jbicha> TheMuso: how do users log in without accessibility in the greeter?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: what do you think of GNOME Shell's accessibility menu?
<TheMuso> jbicha: That still needs to be worked out...
<TheMuso> jbicha: I.e we still need a way to launch at tools.
<jbicha> one piece of feedback I've heard is that some people who don't need accessibility hate that the accessibility menu can't be turned off in GNOME Shell without an extension
<jbicha> but except for that I haven't heard any complaints about its contents
<jbicha> the GNOME panel a11y menu (also used in Unity) is annoying that it requires a popup window...& even worse that window is broken in g-s-d 3.1.5
<jbicha> and it's unintuitively hidden unless you go to System Settings>Universal Access>Typing>Turn on a11y from the keyboard
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I don't have any strong preference for or against it.  I suspect most people infrequently change their a11y settings so it shouldn't be always visible.
<robert_ancell> We need a menu like that in the greeter however, and the GNOME Shell one seems appropriate
<jbicha> I like GNOME's idea to make it visible by default but it needs an easy way to turn it off too
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I presume you're aware that we already patch g-s-d to make the gnome-panel a11y menu into an indicator?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nope, just started looking at this now any looking for shortcuts like that ;)
<jbicha> yeah, it's patch #6 in g-s-d
<jbicha> if we make it look similar to the GNOME Shell equivalent I'm sure GNOME would appreciate that patch
<jbicha> I unfortunately can't really code in C
<robert_ancell> jbicha, how do you turn that indicator on?
<TheMuso> Yeah this is news to me as well.
<jbicha> System Settings>Universal Access>Typing>Turn on a11y from the keyboard
<jbicha> unfortunately, the individual options were broken in the latest g-s-d and I haven't got around to reporting that as a bug
<jbicha> I learned the a11y menu trick from working with the GNOME 3 docs where it's described
<TheMuso> Yeah this is news to me as well.Hrm I don't see it here.
<TheMuso> And that a11y menu is for keyboard a11y functionality only...
<TheMuso> Ok turned that option on and I don'
<TheMuso> Ok turned that option on and I don't get an indicator.
<jbicha> TheMuso: you don't see the blue & white a11y dude in your indicators?
<TheMuso> jbicha: No, I just wehtn through all indicators with the keyboard, and its not there.
<TheMuso> went
<TheMuso> esn't elp that nity-2dpel iscrashin thgh uposdly du to an at-spi I need to look into.
<jbicha> haha
<TheMuso> gah
<TheMuso> But no I didn't see it.
<TheMuso> Time to check out sed crash.
<robert_ancell> I get the indicator. Sometimes it starts up slowly and it only has one option which takes you to system settings
<jbicha> robert_ancell: it definitely doesn't open up System Settings for me but a different popup
<latgarf> Hi guys! I use OpenBox in Debian and I want gnome-panel to start automatically upon login - how do I do that? Putting symbolic link to gnome-panel in rc2.d didn't work. Thanks!
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: are we going to hold off on GN
<pitti> GN?
<jbicha> OME 3.1.90 until after Oneiric beta 1 is out?
<pitti> right
<pitti> jbicha: well, we can prepare/upload it, but we'll keep it in the queue
<RAOF> pitti: What, if anything, are we / should we be doing about the linux-firmware SRUs for lucid, maverick, natty?  They've been resting there in the unapproved queue for quite some time.
<pitti> RAOF: we could send another ping for testing to the current packages in -proposed?
<RAOF> pitti: I guess.  Could we also ask to have the changes currently in -proposed reverted if someone thinks the new fixes are more important?
<pitti> RAOF: yeah, on the bugs probably
<RAOF> I don't suppose HWE/OEM actually has some of the affected hardware?
<RAOF> A bit much to hope for ☺
<pitti> RAOF: the reporters of the bugs should
<RAOF> Yeah.  Silly bug reporters! :)
<TheMuso> pitti: I was on holiday last week, thanks for touching at-spi2-core, although users still had issues with brltty packages, for which I've uploaded a fix and its in the queue.
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, great, thanks
<pitti> reviewing..
<Sarvatt> point me at a bug and i'll ping people who might be able to in the morning? it might be much to hope for for new binary firmware from upstream that doesnt affect any older firmware to be verified considering the hardware might not be in the wild yet, or did someone actually request an update to fix something?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: ^
<RAOF> Sarvatt: bugs 752829, 653854, 713987, 804671, and 808884
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 752829 in linux-firmware "Maintenance release of iwlwifi 1000 uCode" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752829
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 653854 in linux-firmware "Oct 3 06:01:05 bt kernel: usb 1-7: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw not found Oct 3 06:01:05 bt kernel: ath9k_hif_usb: probe of 1-7:1.0 failed with error -22" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653854
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 713987 in linux-firmware "carl9170 firmware needed" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713987
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 804671 in linux-firmware "linux-firmware missing realtek firmware files" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804671
<RAOF> Oh.  I didn't think ubotu would pick that up.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Thanks muchly.  I'm getting frustrated by my inability to drive pending-srus to 0 ☺
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks.
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: had a nice holiday?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Well thanks, yourself?
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , welcome back!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. Yeah, the holidays were excellent, with a nice weather and restful time :)
<didrocks> thanks jasoncwarner_ :)
<pitti> didrocks: where did you go?
<jbicha> has anyone else experienced bug 836443? because it seems pretty serious
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836443 in gconf "[oneiric] gconf settings don't get set properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836443
<didrocks> pitti: I went for the first week in the south of France, (near the beach), helping my parent refreshing an apartment (new kitchen, new furnitures…)
<pitti> didrocks: bah, you went close to the beach in order to *work inside*? poor you :/
<didrocks> pitti: the second week was quieter, back in Lyon (Julie didn't get any holidays), with video games before enjoying a friend's wedding this week-end :)
<pitti> oh, nice
<pitti> didrocks: sorry for all the oneconf trouble, I guess that wasn't a nice "be back" present
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, as I still try to follow my rss feeds everyday (in addition to the french forum to see incoming troubles), I spotted that. As long as I have a freeze exception and as this porting was needed, I'm happy with it :)
<didrocks> pitti: will try to first empty my inbox and then, will work on that this week :)
<pitti> didrocks: good luck on the email backlog fighting
<didrocks> yeah, just opened thunderbird, scary… :-)
<htorque_> robert_ancell: hello, is unity-greeter starting with a white screen on intel before showing the login mask a known issue or should i make this a bug report (there is none about it)?
<pitti> doesn't happen here at least, and I haven't heard about it so far
<robert_ancell> htorque_, I see it too but there's no report.  Please open one
<htorque_> will do after checking if i also get it with nouveau/nvidia blob
<htorque_> fwiw, i don't see it with the gtk greeter
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Oh, while we're submitting lightdm bug reports… ;)
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, good
<RAOF> bug #827713 seemed to get fixed and then broken again.  The greeter's looking pretty good apart from that, though.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 827713 in unity-greeter "Handles long names poorly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827713
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, nothing's been done to fix it, so not sure what happended therer :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Heh.  One of the visual changes must have accidentally fixed it, then got unfixed :)
<robert_ancell> I'll subscribe design to see what they think we should do
<htorque_> pitti: what graphics hardware/driver are you using? i'm getting the white flash with i915, nouveau, and nvidia-current
<pitti> htorque_: Intel Arrandale
<htorque_> robert_ancell: bug 836479
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836479 in unity-greeter "Greeter flashes a white screen before showing the login mask" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836479
<robert_ancell> htorque_, thanks
<htorque_> i know, this might be offtopic in here, but i got no answer anywhere else: why would apport not pop up a dialog on crash with one user, but does so with a new user account?
<pitti> htorque_: the first user might have chosen to ignore crashes on that program version?
<pitti> ~/.apport-ignore.xml
<htorque_> no such file
<pitti> update-notifier running?
<htorque_> oh
<jbicha> htorque_: I don't get some apport bug reports except just after login
<htorque_> nope, so that's needed?
<pitti> htorque_: yes, update-notifier is the thing that watches out for reports and calls apport-gtk
<htorque_> pitti: that explains it - i turned this off on a second system where i'm experiencing the same. thanks a bunch!
<jbicha> pitti: so update-notifier is supposed to always be running?
<pitti> yes
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<didrocks> ok, rebooting after this massive upgrade and then dist-upgrade :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<jbicha> rodrigo_: good moning, what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-control-center/make-it-wider/+merge/73202
<rodrigo_> jbicha, looking
<pitti> Sweetshark: nooo! LibO/armel FTBFS after 2 days :/
<pitti> ERROR: File not found: libgcc_s.so.1
<pitti> ERROR: File not found: libstdc++.so.6
<pitti> I thought there was a workaround for this?
<Sweetshark> pitti: arrgh.
 * Sweetshark checks the log
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, I think I got an idea how to fix that (using internal stdlibs on armel and ppc
<Sweetshark> pitti: I will test that on the ppc porter as it is likely a bit faster.
<Sweetshark> pitti: still it will take ages (as that last failure is right in instsetoo_native -- i.e. packing the install set at the end.
<rodrigo_> jbicha, with your patch, the control center looks ok, I guess you need sponsoring right?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: yes, I thought it was a good idea but needed someone to confirm that it was worth making the panels wider
<rodrigo_> jbicha, I see no more rows with just 1 icon, so I guess it's ok
<rodrigo_> I'll upload it, and if there are too many complains, we can remove the patch
<jbicha> rodrigo_: thanks!
<rickspencer3> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3, comment ça va ?
<rickspencer3> je vais bien
<rodrigo_> hey didrocks, did you have a good vacation?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> hi pitti, rodrigo :)
<rodrigo_> hi rickspencer3 :D
<didrocks> rodrigo_: hey! yeah, excellent thanks, quite a lot of work (became an Ikea master, black belt I guess now), but still enjoyed a little bit of walk
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :-D
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'm sitting next to someone who has just installed Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> and her wireless is not working
<rickspencer3> I'm assuming she has broadcome
<rickspencer3> pitti, I think jockey will help her, what do you suggest we do?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: is it known (I guess so), that the g-c-c theme patch doesn't apply to the decorator?
<pitti> rickspencer3: easiest is installing with an ethernet cable attached, and clicking the option in ubiquity
<pitti> rickspencer3: if you already installed, open jockey and check if it shows the broadcom driver?
<rickspencer3> pitti, we don't have ethernet (well, we may be able to find it)
<rickspencer3> we ran jockey, it offered teh amd graphics driver, but I don't see broadcom :(
<rickspencer3> pitti,  it's a thinkpad, if that helps
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, I need to look into that, since I did the same as gnome-tweak-tool, which is to set the metacity key in gconf
<rickspencer3> pitti, she has ethernet now
<pitti> rickspencer3: not sure, my thinkpad has intel wifi, which works OOTB
<didrocks> rodrigo_: right, that should work… weird
<pitti> rickspencer3: you could try "lspci" and check which wifi device is built in?
<rickspencer3> ok
<rodrigo_> so both gnome-shell and unity don't take into account
<rickspencer3> lspci | grep wifi?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, it should
<pitti> rodrigo_: try "lspci | grep -i net
<didrocks> rodrigo_: hum, with all the gsettings schema move, maybe it's somewhere else now? (and dconf still show it in the old place as well)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, maybe, investigating it
<rickspencer3> pitti, nm
<rickspencer3> she had it turned off with the hardware switch
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: btw, people on the french forum loves you for introducing that back :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: that should have been mentinoed in the network indicator
<rickspencer3> pitti, actually, it turns out more complicated
<pitti> rickspencer3: that works here, it says something about "disabled via switch" or so
<rickspencer3> they said they turned it on and off like 10 times
<rickspencer3> but when there was an ethernet cable plugged in, the computer activated it
<rickspencer3> tbh, I suspect it is a weird hardware/kernel interaction thing
<jbicha> didrocks: you're talking about the window theme?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yes
<jbicha> then could y'all look at bug 836443 please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836443 in gconf "[oneiric] gconf settings don't get set properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836443
<rodrigo_> hmm
<jbicha> rodrigo_: actually I thought the right place was /apps/metacity/general/theme
<jbicha> I think you need both, /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/theme says in its description that it overrides the Metacity setting when GShell is running
<jbicha> yeah, gnome-tweak-tool sets both keys
<rodrigo_> jbicha, right
<rodrigo_> jbicha, it still doesn't affect the window decorations, so there's something wrong in gconf, it seems, as it happens also with keyboard shortcuts
<jbicha> rodrigo_: ok
<rodrigo_> jbicha, well, the values are set in gconf indeed
<rodrigo_> gconf-editor refreshes correctly
<jbicha> rodrigo_: does unity need to be logged out to refresh the window theme?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, seems so, gnome-shell also
<jbicha> hmm, my terminal keyboard shortcuts are working now, wonder what my problem was before
<jbicha> I guess I'm mark my bug invalid unless someone else can reproduce it
<rodrigo_> brb, need to reboot
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hi Rodrigo, are you there?
<rodrigo_> hi GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Could you please sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/72792 today? I have prepared a patch that applies to the git version of August 23, and this modified patch is very similar. So even if I know that the patch will need to be exchanged at next upstream release, I'd like this one to go into beta 1.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I'm doing the upstream release today
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, it would be better to base your patch on the new version, which should be ready soon
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok, if you do the upstream release today, and it will make it to beta 1, I agree, of course.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, doing g-s-d now, so g-c-c is next
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Great!
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, if you want, I won't upload the 3.1.90 package until we get your patch
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I'll ping you as soon as it's in the package branch so that you can do the merge proposal, ok?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: That sounds great, thanks!
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<hallyn> is there a blog entry or something womewhere describing the new alt-tab behavior in unity in oneiric?
<pitti> mterry: good morning, how are you? family and house still intact?
<mterry> pitti, :)  yeah, it was pretty mild up in Massachusetts
<mterry> pitti, just some nice rain and wind
<mterry> (and a few downed trees, but nothing that affected me)
<pitti> good to hear; the news sounded rather serious here
<didrocks> good morning mterry, happy you didn't get any damage :)
<mterry> It was worse more south.  And it was pretty hyped (which is better than underhyped, as people were very prepared)
<didrocks> indeed
<BigWhale> Someone raised a good question in our local Ubuntu support forums. Could Microsoft TTF fonts be installed during initial installation? Just like MP3 support?
<pitti> BigWhale: it's already happening
<pitti> ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<BigWhale> Is this new on 11.10?
<BigWhale> or it's been there since forever? :)
<pitti> BigWhale: it's at least in lucid, presumably earlier
<BigWhale> hmmm
<BigWhale> pitti, thanks for the answer.
<didrocks> mterry: I'll remove go-home-applet, the dbus interface is there for a cycle and half already (so it's already broken in natty), if someone want to port it, they'll upload it again, ok?
<mterry> didrocks, right
<didrocks> ok, doing now :)
 * didrocks takes that a break, now, only 250+ mails to look at, almost finished \o/
<pitti> didrocks: oh joy
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'll celebrate that with a glass of water :-)
<jibel> has the possibility to add a keyboard layout on a live session been removed or is it a bug ?
<pitti> jibel: known bug, doesn't just affect the live session
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<ricotz> cyphermox, hello, could you take a look at this http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/eds/
<cyphermox> certainly
<ricotz> thanks
<cyphermox> ricotz: looks good, but didn't you do this in the packaging branch for e-d-s?
<ricotz> cyphermox, oh, right, a merge proposal would be better
<cyphermox> please
<didrocks> kenvandine: gwibber-service-{sohu,sina} in main now, please feel free to add them to a seed (supported I guess?)
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<kenvandine> i will let OEM handle that
<didrocks> yw :)
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you ensure they do it please?
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<kenvandine> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> kenvandine: so that it's no in mismatched…
<didrocks> thanks!
<kenvandine> they want it for project qin, want to make sure it ends up consistent
<didrocks> kenvandine: indeed :)
<ricotz> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/evolution-data-server/ubuntu/+merge/73243
<kenvandine> pitti, so we've gotten a couple gwibber plugins into main that are going on the Qin CD... what should I do to keep them on the mismatches list?
<kenvandine> add them to supported-desktop-extra ?
<kenvandine> or do you know if there is a better way for things that are qin only?
<pitti> kenvandine: sounds fine
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> kenvandine: so MIRs are already approved?
<bigon> kenvandine: hey, new empathy version to package :) (please do not forget to use -0ubuntu1 :)
<kenvandine> pitti, yes
<kenvandine> bigon, thx!
<pitti> tremolux: hey, how are you?
<tremolux> pitti: hiya! I'm fine, thanks
<tremolux> pitti: how have you been?
<pitti> tremolux: quite fine, thanks! you were on holidays, right?
<tremolux> pittie: yep, two weeks in California, big time road trip ;)
<pitti> nice!
<pitti> tremolux: you just earned your first post-holiday bug :)
<pitti> but it's not beta-1 critical, so you can start with the post-holiday email catchup as usual
<pitti> tremolux: I already came back when you left, two weeks bicycling and tenting in the ALps
<tremolux> pitti: ah yes, nice!
<tremolux> pitti: bugs, yeah, one of the things I am trying to catch up on  ;)
<tremolux> pitti: which bug is it?
<pitti> tremolux: bug 835129
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 835129 in software-center "software-center-gtk3 crashed with AttributeError in _append_new(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'query'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835129
<tremolux> pitti: got it
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, are you working on uploading folks 0.6.1?
<kenvandine> i can
<kenvandine> i am about to do empathy
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ndon't worry, I'll do it myself
<kenvandine> ok :)
<rodrigo_> just wanted to make sure you were not on it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, thx!
<pitti> rodrigo_, mterry: does either of you have some time to look into bug 832201 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 832201 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832201
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'll look at it
<pitti> rodrigo_: gracias
<rodrigo_> :)
<pitti> need to leave now for TKD, and it's been a long day already
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, oh, it needs a newer valac
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, :(
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, no problem, updating that also
<kenvandine> didn't it already need valac-0.14?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yes, but now it needs 0.13.3
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> good times
<rodrigo_> it's ok to upgrade from 0.13.1 to 0.13.3, right?
<kenvandine> probably
<kenvandine> on that note... i think I'll go get some lunch
<kenvandine> bbiab
<rodrigo_> bon appetit
<didrocks> pitti: assigning me bugs for oneconf on the subprocess call you added? it's a shame! :-) j/k
<didrocks> kenvandine: enjoy!
<rodrigo_> out for a bit, bbl
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, oh, my vala submission was rejected because of no rights. Can you please upload when you have time the stuff there is in the ~ubuntu-desktop branch?
<micahg> is chrisccoulson off or just offline?
<Sweetshark> pitti: great, somebody killed my build on davis.
<didrocks> time for dinner! see you tomorrow guys
<kenvandine> good night didrocks
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine :)
<jbicha> pitti: why do you prefer sponsorees set the changelog version to UNRELEASED?
<kenvandine> jbicha, so it is obvious that it hasn't been uploaded
<dtchen> jbicha: furthermore, if someone does accidentally upload it, it's rejected
<dtchen> not that I speak from experience O:-)
<micahg> jbicha: it's also good so others can add on top before the release commit
<jbicha> so the sponsor has to manually change that line?
<kenvandine> jbicha, yes
<lamalex> desrt, is there a gvariant type that maps to long without checking platform?
<desrt> lamalex: no.  that would be a bit against the point
<desrt> lamalex: GVariant is supposed to be predictable regardless of platform so that it can easily move between them
<lamalex> desrt, so is the general practice of sending something from a lib that gives you a long to do a sizeof() and then chose the appropriate one?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> i'd use uint64
<desrt> because it will always fit
<kyleN> hi. Does anyone here know how to override a gsetting that already has been overriden in schemas?  Specifically, gtk-theme key is set by org.gnome.desktop.interface and then overridden by ubuntu-artwork.gschema.override (to Ambiance), but I need to set a deferent default initial gtk-theme value.
<kyleN> I tried installing a second override file and that didn't work. (both lower and high alphanumerically, filename wise)
<jbicha> kyleN: is this for another distro, just another computer, or what?
<kyleN> jbicha, it is for an project for an oem
<kyleN> so I need to override the key value at image build time, which I can do by installing a pkg or running a script. problem is, I can't make it work in a running system.
<jbicha> kyleN: did you run sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ ?
<kyleN> jbicha, no :)
<jbicha> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/dh_installgsettings.1.html explains the numbering system
<kyleN> thx, jbicha
<jbicha> kyleN: no problem :-)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, the dash has decided you should not need to use shutter, ever
<DBO> trust the dash, it knows better than you
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: :) well, it also thinks I shouldn't use gnome-tweak-tool, sometimes firefox
<jasoncwarner_> and it totally hates libreoffice ;)
<jasoncwarner_> though, it might right on that case
<DBO> if I type "writer"
<DBO> I get libre office
<DBO> with no icon
<DBO> gnome tweak tool does not show up
<jasoncwarner_> what about shutter? is there a rhyme or reason to what shoes up and what doesn't?
<DBO> I am looking now
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, can you pastebin /usr/share/applications/shutter.desktop
<jasoncwarner_> sure...
<DBO> Im curious if we are parsing the OnlyShowIn thing wrong
<DBO> I dont understand why library authors make you #define YES_I_KNOW_THIS_LIB_MIGHT_CHANGE for every freaking library that has seen a commit in the past century (I am looking at you wnck)
<DBO> I mean seriously, when is that *ever* actually useful?
<jasoncwarner_> http://pastebin.com/5GGagUGd
<RAOF> DBO: Because that makes them feel like they've absolved themselves of responsibility when they break your code.
<jasoncwarner_> dbo ^^
<jbicha> gnome-tweak-tool added unity to onlyshowin with the last update
<DBO> jbicha, didn't fix it though
<DBO> RAOF, sure but it A) doesn't, and B) is time consuming and wasteful
<jbicha> DBO: does tweak tool not work for other people too?
<RAOF> DBO: Tweak tool shows up here?
<RAOF> It gets called “Advanced Settings”, of course, but that's not your fault :)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, I wonder if it has to do with the categories it defines don't match any of the categories unity displays...
<DBO> doesn't show up here
<jbicha> we do patch tweak tool's categories though
<jbicha> I don't understand why there is a category problem in the first place...
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: would categories effect search? hmm
<DBO> no idea
<DBO> I don't work with dash
<DBO> except sometimes fixing their rendering
<DBO> the dash folks are all being british and on vacation today
<DBO> they need to learn like Americans, 80 hours a week or you're worthless
<DBO> new goal
<DBO> make unity take longer to build than OO.o
<DBO> I know we can do it if we keep writing heavily templated tests
<TheMuso> lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-30
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: next thing you'll want to do rapid release unity every two hours and get rid of version numbers...and write it in gecko and js
<DBO> Go and Haskell
<DBO> (Haskell is the scripting language if that wasn't obvious)
<jasoncwarner_> if you said erlang , you would have hda me...but you chose poorly in your functional language...
<jasoncwarner_> even clojure would have gotten my attention
<jasoncwarner_> ;)
<DBO> and I would like to move to hashes instead of version numbers, Unity "ae6b3e77fd3ff2765aa254f7e7d5cf0a"
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: neil will never take another vacationn
<DBO> Oh and lastly, I think we should move on top of the BSD kernel
<DBO> I hear good things
<DBO> to support this move, I have begun adding direct BSD kernel calls into Unity
<robert_ancell> that's it - I'm moving to Arch
<TheMuso> lol
<jbicha> port it to KDE & call it Kunity
<TheMuso> lol
<DBO> that sounds dirty
<DBO> is the fact that the lock screen doesn't update when you change your wallpaper known?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, can I grab you today to do some a11y testing in unity-greeter?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Certainly can.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, when is good for you?
<TheMuso> Any time from now till about 1, and then from 2 afterwards. Just let me know when you're ready.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, let's go :)
<TheMuso> Ok.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you branch lp:unity-greeter, do the standard autogen.sh, configure, make etc, then run ./src/unity-greeter --test-mode
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure.
<robert_ancell> There is a menu with a few a11y options.  In particular, I want to know if the screen reader reads out the right strings, and what other a11y features are of high importance for a greeter
<robert_ancell> I have high contrast, onscreen keyboard and screen reader
<TheMuso> Ok.
<robert_ancell> I think we need dwell click and probably sticky keys.  Not sure if anything else is needed (i.e. no need for magnifier as not many elements to see etc)
<TheMuso> Right, and magnifier would need 3D acceleration anyway.
<TheMuso> Ok what shoudl I be seeing? With Orca, I can see my hostname, a menu, a push button, and login...
<TheMuso> So for example, I can visually see the indicators, but cannot seem to get to them with keyboard/mouse.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, when you select a user, does it prompt with the right info (i.e. "Luke Yelavitch, enter password" or whatever is appropriate)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, you can't get to them with the mouser?
<robert_ancell> mouser?
<robert_ancell> mouse?:
<robert_ancell> argh!
<robert_ancell> mouse
<TheMuso> I can't see a user list.
<TheMuso> Not visually, or with Orca.
<robert_ancell> can you send me a screenshot?
<robert_ancell> you're running with --test-mode right?
<TheMuso> And when I use the arrow keys, the background changes...
<TheMuso> Sure.
<TheMuso> one sec.
<TheMuso> I'll email...
<TheMuso> sent
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, that is very weird...  Can you send me stdout+stderr of the greeter?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure, let me restart it.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, oh also bzr pull again.  I updated the high contrast them a little
<TheMuso> oh ok
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677599/
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, oh, you need to do a make install somewhere
<TheMuso> Oh right.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Right, I see what is supposed to happen.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok, when using the arrow to change the user, the new user name is not being spoken.
<TheMuso> Ok, its possible to get to the indicator menu with F10, nice. But only menu is spoken...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, right, so it's a custom widget, so I'll need to add some ATK stuff.   Any hints here would be nice
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, they're standard indicators afaik, is this the same behaviour as in the session?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Not quite, F10 usually opens a menu in the session, whether it be the session indicator or something else...
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What kind of custom widgets are they? Is the password text entry a standard GTK text field?
<robert_ancell> my F10 key doesn't seem to do anything, either in unity or the greeter
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, the list of usernames is custom, and it embeddes a standard GtkTextEntry or GtkButton inside it
<TheMuso> Ok, because when typing something in the password entry field and pressing backspace, I am not getting feedback that I am deleDdeleting something.
<robert_ancell> So, should the button have the text "Password for Luke", or should there be two elements?
<robert_ancell> yeah, I don't get the backspace, not sure why
<robert_ancell> But I get it when typing in xchat
<TheMuso> Well, I see now that some users can just click log-in, i.e have no password.
<robert_ancell> yes
<TheMuso> I am trying to work out in my head what I might want, given the way the greeter works visually.
<robert_ancell> And orca is saying "Login button".  It should probably say "Log in as guest"?
<robert_ancell> Or should it say "Guest Account" "Login button"
<robert_ancell> or "Luke" "Password entry"
<TheMuso> Thinking of gdm, the user would select the user with arrows, which would be spoken as the username only. They would then press tab to move to the password entry field. So, maybe something like "Password for user"
<TheMuso> And we'd have to special case the other user, so that the user would know they needed to enter a username first.
<TheMuso> In the case of users like guest with a login button, perhaps something like "Username"
<TheMuso> Because the login button is being seen as a standard widget, so we need to make sure the user name is spoken first.
<TheMuso> brb
<jbicha> TheMuso: real name would be better than just user name, right?
<TheMuso> jbicha: Yes, of course.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: As for the atk side of things, let me have a look in accerciser and see what it sees in the greeter window.
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> Is it obvious to a blind user to press up/down to switch users?
<TheMuso> Probably not, but I don't know how we could convey that to the user. Gdm certainly didn't make it clear that there was a user list.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: As for the atk side itself, what you could do, is create an atk object that represents the label of the currently selected user, and its name get supdated when the user is changed. This object could then be set as the label for the password or login button object.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, cool.  That's what I thought it should be.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, The text needs to contain if it's a button or text entry right?
<robert_ancell> And should it be what the element is, or what it does.  i.e. "Luke password entry" or "Enter password for Luke"
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I don't think you'd need that for the login button, but for the password entry field, yes, particularly if the user switches between two users that have a password set.
<TheMuso> Probably enter password for user
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what element of the ATK object do I set? name?
<TheMuso> Name
<TheMuso> and you probably want to set the role to LABEL
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, name=label?
<robert_ancell> i.e both set to the same?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok pushed some changes.  Sounds a little better that before
<TheMuso> No, the name gets set to the text you want spoken, and the role should be set to ATK_ROLE_LABEL
<robert_ancell> I get a "frame".  I'm guessing that's the main window? i.e. the greeter?
<TheMuso> Very likely yes.
<TheMuso> Sweet, that works really nice.
<TheMuso> The only issue now is the other option.
<TheMuso> That will need to be special cased, because that currently still says password even though its the username.
<robert_ancell> yes, why does it think it's a password field?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what should the main window be called? "Login Screen"?
<TheMuso> Without knowing how the widget is created etc, I am not sure.
<TheMuso> Yeah I guess thats ok.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, now it says "Login screen frame".  Does that make sense?
<TheMuso> Yep.
<TheMuso> Or maybe even just login is better, since frame is known to be a window, whether it be screen sized or not.
<TheMuso> For example, the Desktop is known as a desktop frame, even though its the size of the screen.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: One more thing. The button that opens the menu to choose the sessions needs to be labeled.
<TheMuso> Something like "Sessions"
<TheMuso> Or "choose session"
<robert_ancell> "Session options"?
<robert_ancell> hmm, the text entry really wants to be "password"
<TheMuso> Session options works.
<TheMuso> Hrm interesting re the password field...
<robert_ancell> I wonder if it might be a bug in GTK, i.e. once you set it to a password entry it remains that way
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I wonder if you were to change the role of the accessible object representing the text field to ATK_ROLE_LABEL. It may not be changed when the text field changes.
<TheMuso> Yeah, or as above, the role is not being changed in the atk object.
<robert_ancell> nope, that didn't work
<TheMuso> Damn.
<robert_ancell> I've tried explicitly setting it to TEXT and LABEL but no change
<robert_ancell> I think I'll just have two separate widgets
<TheMuso> hrm ok
<TheMuso> This is weird, now unity-greeter is not showing up in accerciser.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I can't build unity-greeter http://paste.ubuntu.com/677625/
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I think it may be a bug in orca.  GTK is correctly changing the role
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ah, it may be an at-spi caching issue now that you mention that.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, so, I should just ignore it?
<TheMuso> A new orca is due out any time now, and supposedly has work-arounds to solve such issues.
<robert_ancell> jbicha, what version of valac?  valac --version
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes, and I'll see what I can do about getting some folks looking at it upstream should the issue persist with a new upstream version of orca.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: oops, vala 0.12, let me fix that
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, it probably required 0.14.  I'll update configure.ac
<jbicha> robert_ancell: yup, works now with 0.14
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, do you get a python process using 100% cpu using a11y sometimes?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes, and its at-spi related, a fix is in the new upstream of at-spi2-core 2.1.90./
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, I've pushed changes for all the things you've asked for.  Can you give it a run over now
<robert_ancell> yay :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure will do.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, noticed one thing, how do I notify login failure messages?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: How are they presented to the user?
<TheMuso> I mean visually?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, the label above the password entry is changed to red and shows the message
<jbicha> robert_ancell: what do i need to do to see the userlist in testmode? because it's blank here too
<TheMuso> Ok. Is there any way I can trigger a failure in the test mode?
<robert_ancell> In fact, that label could ask for anything, not just a password
<robert_ancell> jbicha, make install
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, The passwords are "password" in test mode
<robert_ancell> so anything else should cause an error
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: oh I see how to trigger a wrong password.
<TheMuso> And I see what happens visually.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What if you simply change the name of the label's accessible object to the same text that is shown visually?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I did make install, then I cd into the install location and ./sbin/unity-greeter --test-mode
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, will that trigger the screen reader?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, that should be it, can you send me the stdout+stderr
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: hrm probably not, I guess the reason why going through the user list triggers it now is due to focus changes.
<robert_ancell> To map what happens visually, every time that label changes it should be read out
<TheMuso> Right.
<jbicha> sudo nano t
<TheMuso> And with the other option in the user list, entering a username and pressing enter doesn't speak password, even though the password prompt is the next one to be entered.
<jbicha> sudo pkill lightdm
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: And why does onboard get loaded immediately on greeter load?
<jbicha> sorry, had some crashes with gnome-shell, back in Unity now
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, the other options speaks both for me
<TheMuso> hrm... interesting.
<TheMuso> I am running a partially upgraded at-spi stack here though, that *may* have something to do with it...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, Yeah, I should probably make onboard load on demand
<robert_ancell> onboard now loaded on demand
<TheMuso> ok
<robert_ancell> jbicha, any luck now?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, do you know if anyone has asked the ubuntu-mono icon theme to make a nice a11y icon?  The default one is still blue right?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: No I don't.,
<robert_ancell> I need to find someone to whip one up or it's going to look u-g-l-y
<TheMuso> Right
 * robert_ancell goes hunting for lunch
<jbicha> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677636/
<TheMuso> Yeah not a bad idea, won't be around from 1-2, and lunch needed before then.
<jbicha> for ambiance, can't you just borrow /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/apps/preferences-desktop-accessibility-symbolic.svg
<jbicha> which I believe is used for GNOME Shell's a11y menu
<robert_ancell> jbicha, awesome,  Thanks!
<jbicha> robert_ancell: how come the password box doesn't use • as the invisible_char ?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, the design had the asterisk instead
<jbicha> oh ok, just checking if it was intentional
<jbicha> maybe I'll go bug the design guys :-)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, you have no users listed right?  can you send a screenshot?
<jbicha> is the greeter design publicly posted?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/8582/workspace1040.png
<robert_ancell> jbicha, no, unfortunately
<jbicha> thanks, maybe I'll just open a bug report to make sure
<TheMuso> jbicha: Did you remember to make install somewhere? That was the mistake I made.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: mpt reported bug 834878 , he speaks for design, right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834878 in unity-greeter "Unity greeter password field uses old-fashioned asterisks" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834878
<jbicha> TheMuso: yes, I make installed and then ran from the install location
<robert_ancell> jbicha, that's the problem with a non-public design, he probably hasn't seen it!
<robert_ancell> (I don't care what they are personally)
<jbicha> it's not a big deal to me but the little things add up eventually
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I think the designs should be publicized when the code is released, or if not at least when it becomes default
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I think that's the plan, but I'm not sure what the process is
<robert_ancell> I'll send an email to them, because it is starting to become a problem
<jbicha> robert_ancell: thank you, it's easier to tell whether something is missing or by design & thus whether to talk to the developer or the designers
<robert_ancell> yeah, and the current greeter is not 100% of the design due to time considerations
<jbicha> robert_ancell: when I run --test-mode, the indicators aren't in greeter mode but normal mode
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, I don't know why that happens.  You'll have to ask mterry as he did the indicator work
<robert_ancell> thanks mterry!
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I just pushed a change that stops the missing list bug you've got - it seems to happen when it can't find logo.png
<jbicha> robert_ancell: thanks, 2 more questions, F10 isn't working, not sure if that's Unity's fault
<jbicha> and keyboard navigation of the indicators doesn't wrap around
<robert_ancell> jbicha, thanks.  please file bugs
<jbicha> will do
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: only the uploader should do the dch -r/debcommit -r parts, otherwise you already claim an upload where none has happened; the sponsor might want to add a few extra things or corrections, or the main branch might have gotten other changes in between, or the package might not yet be ready for uploading
<pitti> jbicha: if your branch already tags a release, the sponsor needs to manually set it back to UNRELEASED, untag it, etc.
<jbicha> pitti: ok thanks and good morning
<jbicha> I got away with a bunch of uploads without doing that & not all sponsors expect to see UNRELEASED but I've switched over now
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks for the quick at-spi fix
<TheMuso> pitti: np
<pitti> TheMuso: have you been on holidays last week?
<TheMuso> pitti: yes I was, I said that yesterday. :)
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, welcome back then! hope you had a good time?
<pitti> TheMuso: sorry, must have missed it; release stress..
<TheMuso> certainly did
<TheMuso> understood.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! How are you?
<pitti> didrocks: not bad, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: sorry for the oneconf bug; I should have looked at it first
<pitti> before I assigned to you
<didrocks> pitti: I was just kidding, no worry :-)
<pitti> I guess it needed a full path
<pitti> didrocks: no, you were right, it was my fault
<pitti> didrocks: but I guess it's moot now, it can use GI now
<didrocks> pitti: anyway, it's pure pygi now for that part :)
<didrocks> right
<pitti> (and rather "needs to use")
<didrocks> pitti: oh btw, I fixed some other crashes (most of them are due to dbus not answering), and as you have more dbus foo than I have:
<didrocks> for bug #834394, how do you deal with that normally?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834394 in oneconf "oneconf-service crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834394
<didrocks> making a retry if we receive no answer, like adding it to a timeout and try it again
<didrocks> (it's not vital, but necessarry for launching the syncing process, so the daemon can work without getting the sso, and try to get it again later for syncing)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, the usual reason for that is not a real timeout, but because the backend crashes
<pitti> didrocks: i. e.
<pitti> - frontend makes d-bus call
<pitti> - backend gets it, processes, crashes
<pitti> - frontend doesn't get response back and complains with above error
<pitti> i. e. the traces from the frontend are usually rather useless
<pitti> you need the actual backend crash
<didrocks> ok, so in this case, ubuntusso is crashing
<didrocks> but I still have to handle that gracefully I guess
<didrocks> (as the ubuntu sso backend is a dbus activated service… I can't just do a retry)
<pitti> didrocks: we currently have a bug in desktopcouch/couchdb that throws "not authenticated" exceptions, may it be that?
<didrocks> pitti: I don't use anymore desktopcouch/couchdb, it's all ubuntu sso and direct/manual syncing to webcatalog
<pitti> ah, ok
<didrocks> pitti: also, just a last question, any idea what can happen there? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77297035/Traceback.txt
<didrocks> I don't sync the dbus service died here :)
<pitti> hm, I've never seen that one
<pitti> it might be another way of saying "the backend has crashed"?
<didrocks> hum, which backend in this case?
<pitti> call_blocking() sounds like it's doing a d-bus call?
<didrocks> to get  dbus.SessionBus().list_names()
<pitti> oh, wow
<pitti> NFC, I'm afraid :/
<didrocks> pitti: ok, no worry, right now, I'm just exiting the daemon in this case, I'll see later if I need to do a wait/retry thing
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for looking at it! :-)
<pitti> I just found that real timeouts are rather rare
<pitti> didrocks: can you reproduce that crash, or did you just see it on a bug report?
<didrocks> I just saw it on bug #826687 but with 3 duplicates
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 826687 in oneconf "oneconf-service crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected: Connection was disconnected before a reply was received" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826687
<pitti> didrocks: which pygobject do you have running, 2.90 from the PPA, or 2.28 from oneiric?
<pitti> didrocks: I just fixed a grave bug in jockey which only happens with 2.28
<didrocks> pitti: 2.28 from oneiric
<pitti> ok, so that's not it then
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyoner
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<pitti> hmm, no seb128 this week to remind me about the reminder
 * pitti reminds-reminds himself
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> oh right, I reminded seb128 when you were not there, but didn't remind about reminding you :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: excellent thanks! saw the nice improvment from oneiric in two weeks. Overall impression is that it looks snappier here
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, it's looking pretty good
<Sweetshark> G'Morning!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: Heya.
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, I'm fine, and you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<Sweetshark> pitti: I got the build on ppc to finished (failed) -- it took agaes because the job was killed at least twice (or davis was rebooted). But since I not have a completed build I have  decent change to fix the stuff (using partial/incremental builds).
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh dear; sounds painful!
<pitti> Sweetshark: so is it the same libgcc workaround as for armel? doko mentioned something about this yesterday
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, it pretty much is. I prevented it to break by not trying to unprelink it, which prevented the early buildbreaker in external or sal. but then it broke in instsetoo_native because it still wanted to pack it.
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am now again copying it to the solver (both linker script and the dynlib), so it will be packed again. The packing is still wrong as it does not allow cross-distro closed source development of c++ extensions. trying that on armel is doomed anyway (as of now).
<didrocks> hum, the OneConf change is really really not trivial…
<pitti> didrocks: do you need some help with the GI porting?
<didrocks> pitti: it's not really GI related, but the new design landed and it mixes the installed and OneConf view, which introduces a lot of changes (as there is no more main treeview)
<ricotz> rodrigo_, ping
<ricotz> rodrigo_, please have a look at the folks merge proposal
<xclaesse> why is there no gir1.2-folks package ?
<xclaesse> ricotz, ^
<xclaesse> at least for folks 0.6 in oneiric
<ricotz> xclaesse, no body cared about until now
<rodrigo_> ricotz, ok
<xclaesse> ricotz, for me it is because gnome-shell does not build
<ricotz> rodrigo_, thanks, this depends on an eds update to
<ricotz> rodrigo_, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/evolution-data-server/ubuntu/+merge/73243
<rodrigo_> ricotz, hmm, folks or e-d-s?
<ricotz> xclaesse, i know ;)
<ricotz> rodrigo_, both
<rodrigo_> ah ok :)
<ricotz> the folks gir building depends on present gir of eds
<xclaesse> ricotz, ah that's what you are discussing as well :)
<ricotz> rodrigo_, if you are doing them please grab them on the desktop-pad
<rodrigo_> ricotz, didn't work earlier, let me try loading the etherpad now...
<rodrigo_> ah, it works now!
<ricotz> rodrigo_, i also had vala prepared ;)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, I submitted vala 0.13.3 last night
<rodrigo_> ricotz, do you need anything newer than that?
<xclaesse> ricotz, btw if you build latest gnome-shell, make sure to have latest gjs too (1_29_17)
<ricotz> rodrigo_, i saw that, but it has been in the pad for a while ;)
<xclaesse> otherwise it will crash
<rodrigo_> ricotz, right, sorry, it didn't work for me yesterday, I was getting all the time a 'proxy error' ????
<ricotz> xclaesse, alright
<ricotz> rodrigo_, no problem
<Sweetshark> urgks
 * Sweetshark forgot -nc on "dpkg-buildpackage
<pitti> aka --reduce-universe-heating
 * Sweetshark now creates some more entrophy for the universe...
<rodrigo_> if a package is waiting for approval in the queue, I can still submit another version, right?
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<pitti> njpatel: is it already known that the dash is too big for a netbook screen? (1024x600)
<pitti> it's cut off at the right and at the bottom
<pitti> there's plenty of unused space at the left, and also at the top/bottom
<njpatel> pitti, nope, is there a bug for that?
<njpatel> should be an easy enough fix
<pitti> njpatel: I'll report it then
<njpatel> pitti, thanks and please assign to me
<pitti> njpatel: ah, bug 825370
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 825370 in unity "new dash does not fit a normal netbook screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825370
<pitti> hm, why doesn't LP find any "Neil", "Neil Patel" or "njpatel" when I try to assign..
<pitti> ah, now
<pitti> seems it doesn't work for the upstream task, just for the ubuntu task
<pitti> meh, pressing the power button still immediately shuts down now
<pitti> I tought we already fixed that a while ago?
<njpatel> Pici,
<njpatel> woops
<njpatel> pitti, no idea, the new person search stuff hasn't really worked for me
<pitti> njpatel: I assigned the ubuntu task to you, anyway
<njpatel> thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: I'm still quite confused why GNOME moved the keyboard settings out of "keyboard" into "region and language"..
<njpatel> pitti, bug #?
<njpatel> ah, ignore me
<Sweetshark> huh? aptitude tells me the ftpmaster@ubuntu.com key on de.archive.ubuntu.com is invalid?
<rodrigo_> pitti, design decision :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, in 3.1.90 there is a link in the keyboard panel to the region one
<rodrigo_> so at least now there is a connection between the 2
<pitti> rodrigo_: but as we don't use the region one, I guess we need yet another solution?
<pitti> rodrigo_: design decision> yeah, why would someone ever look for the keyboard layout in the keyboard settings..
<pitti> DBO: hm, pressing ctrl+alt on a brand new install of the beta-1 images pops up the alt+tab window switcher
<rodrigo_> pitti, I guess we can patch the keyboard panel to be linked with the language-selector, rather than the region panel
<pitti> actually, I think it's the alt+` one
<pitti> rodrigo_: but language-selector doesn't offer a keyboard layout
<rodrigo_> right
<pitti> rodrigo_: I think there has been a bug about not being able to change the layout
<Chipaca> can a package in main recommend a package in universe?
<Chipaca> (i'm assuming yes, but thought i'd check)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, I think it can, yes
<jbicha> Chipaca: I didn't think that was allowed
<Chipaca> jbicha: ok, I'll follow up.
<jbicha> Chipaca: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-main
<Chipaca> jbicha: darn
<jbicha> so either demote to suggests or put in for a main inclusion request
<Chipaca> probably do a MIR, if it's not too late
<Chipaca> need to talk with wibblymat first, though
<rodrigo_> pitti, can you upload what there is in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/vala/ubuntu, I seem to not have permissions and it's not in main, so not sure what to do to get permissions, adding it to a seed?
<pitti> rodrigo_: sure
<pitti> rodrigo_: it's already uploaded though: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=1
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, but it was rejected, wasn0't it?
<rodrigo_> oh, maybe ken uploaded it
 * ogra_ hugs whoever switched to a sane screensaver lock dialog
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> yay, got my new mobile phone
<chrisccoulson> pitti - QUICK, install angry birds on it!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, that didn't run on my G1
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, perhaps they should have delivered your new phone after the beta release ;)
<pitti> hehe
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hello, I just updated my g-c-c MP, so it's ready for you to merge and upload. https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/72792
<Sweetshark> great, davis just rebooted _again_. Any reason for that machine to reboot twice a day? Microsoft patch day?
 * Sweetshark would like to see _one uninterupted compile at least ....
<BigWhale> oh great... gwibber is refusing to compile...
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, g-c-c 3.1.90 is ready in the ubuntu-desktop branch
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I know, and I have updated the MP, so you can just merge and upload.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, hey, why is my firefox not starting on arm ?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, there's a memory leak, isn't it, in line 123 and beyond of the merge proposal
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, the commented g_free (name)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, i've no idea, i don't have access to any arm hardware ;)
<chrisccoulson> i either need hardware or a crystal ball
<ogra_> we really nbeed to change that
<ogra_> yeah
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Yes. The reason for it is that without it I wasn't able to make it work when testing. (Don't ask me why.) Possibly code changes afterwords make it possible to reinsert g_free (name) at that spot.
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, the question was more a rethorical one anyway :)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Maybe you or me should test it again. Are you possibly about to do so?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, testing it right now
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, but if you could update the mp to have the g_free call back, that would be cool
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Did you successfully test with the g_free call back?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, no
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, just as it was on the mp
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I think that some of us should do that before adding it back. Do you want me to do it?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, please, and I'll test and debug
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok. Will have to disconnect for a while then, because I have Oneiric on a separate partition... See you.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, the dash and alt-tab switcher keep appearing behind all my windows :(
<chrisccoulson> grr, this is impossible
<rodrigo_> bug #834523
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834523 in gnome-control-center "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834523
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: It proved to work now, so I changed the MP as you suggested. Probably my problem previously was due to some instability in v. 3.1.5, but that's history now.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: no meeting reminder today?
<pitti> Sweetshark: sure, I sent it this morning, didn't it arrive?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, merging now
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Great, thanks!
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hi, do you know if someone had a look at caribou yet?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, not that In know
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, there is one in my inbox. It must have sneaked by while I was still sleepy *cough* *cough*
<ricotz> rodrigo_, i just hacked a package together to have something useable
<ricotz> it is a dependency of gnome-shell now
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, I have added a comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/oneiric/accountsservice/unset-lcmess/+merge/73219  Hopefully it will convince you. ;-)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, oh, a hard dependency?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> hmm
<ricotz> rodrigo_, it seems they squeezed in what they can before the freeze
<rodrigo_> :)
<Sweetshark> hmmm, does anyone else see an invalid ftpmaster key on the de.archive... mirrors?
<pitti> hm, I'm not using de.archive..
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 5 mins
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok! :)
<cyphermox> ok
 * rickspencer3 loves to see pitti crack that whip
<rickspencer3> :)
 * rickspencer3 misses being in desktop team meetings 
<pitti> rickspencer3: heh, you are here and can follow :)
 * Sweetshark reporting in.
 * Sweetshark hands rickspencer3 a whip too.
<rickspencer3> riiight
<rickspencer3> what you need is another manager
<rickspencer3> just, fyi, I perfer my status reports rendered in 3d, but don't spend a lot of time on them
<rickspencer3> ^Dilber reference
<pitti> heh
<pitti> kenvandine: do you have a partner update for the wiki? or will do IRC?
 * pedro_ waves
<pitti> so, DING DING DING
<didrocks> hey pedro_ :)
<didrocks> o/
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting o'clock
<cyphermox> o/
<Sweetshark> o/
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-30
<rodrigo_> o/
<tremolux> heyo
 * kenvandine waves
<pitti> everyone feeling ready for beta?
<kenvandine> pitti, nothing to report
<kenvandine> hopefully a couple bug fixes this week
<mterry> hi
<chrisccoulson> \o
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, cool; are there any news wrt. the u1-installer?
<pitti> kenvandine: should the u1 packages be on the DVD, or do we also just want the installer there?
<kenvandine> just the installer
<kenvandine> i updated the seeds already
<tkamppeter> hi
<kenvandine> oh... DVD not CD
<pitti> rigth
<kenvandine> i assume the same... they motivation seems to be consistency with other platforms
<pitti> that's an argument I don't quite understand, but *shrug*
<kenvandine> s/they/their/
<kenvandine> yeah... oh well :/
<pitti> ubuntu can certainly ship with stuff that windows doesn't
<pitti> ok, anyway
<kenvandine> i expressed that concern...
<kenvandine> anyway
<pitti> kenvandine: perhaps this should be mentioned in the beta-1 release notes? or do you think it's obvious and self-explanatory enough?
<kenvandine> i think it is self-explanatory
<kenvandine> it looks like users see the same icon
<kenvandine> but clicking it lets them install
<kenvandine> i should test that from a live image
<pitti> *nod*, that would be great
<kenvandine> will do
<pitti> the current images should be quite stable, too
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the Unity wiki update
<didrocks> you're welcome :)
<BigWhale> kenvandine!
<pitti> the release notes already talk about the new switcher, bug fixes, etc.; anything since a3 which is new and should be mentinoed?
<didrocks> nothing else to add, just tracking the unity-2d issue with QConf crash
<kenvandine> hey BigWhale, in a meeting now
<didrocks> pitti: the new lens functionnality, I'll edit it as I did for alpha3
<BigWhale> kenvandine, ok... let me know when you're free.
<pitti> didrocks: oh, right; appreciated, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed we should mention the music lens
<didrocks> and the new filters
<pitti> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview#Ubuntu_Desktop
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the link, opening the tab :)
<pitti> so in general, we are quite hesitant to build new images now
<pitti> as we need to get them ready by tomorrow
<didrocks> oh?
<pitti> for mirroring, etc.
<pitti> and it's also quite a high cost to re-test everything
<pitti> so if there is something which entirely breaks the live system or installation and is impractical to fix with a dist-upgrade, please speak up now
<pitti> and we'll coordinate in #u-release
<pitti> alternates will get a rebuild in about 5 hours
<didrocks> seems that the unity-2d one is safe with the respawn, it should just get a pattern as you told
<pitti> didrocks: right, want me to do that, or are you on it?
<pitti> didrocks: I can do it if you toss me the bug #
<didrocks> pitti: not sure how this is doable, I can learn, but you will be more effective than I (bug #834045 and bug #834001)
<pitti> didrocks, tremolux: how's the oneconf integration coming along, any unexpected hurdles there which put it in jeopardy for b2?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834045 in unity-2d "unity-2d-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in QConfSchema::findKey()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834045
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834001 in unity-2d "unity-2d-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in QConf::notify()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834001
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, will do after meeting
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> tremolux: did you see a bug reporting impact since we switched to GTK3 by defualt? how is that holding up?
<tremolux> pitti: definitely we are getting a bunch of new reports, but it's quite manageable I think
<pitti> tremolux: ah, good; I was a bit afraid of getting flooded by crashers, etc.
<tremolux> we should be able to get things into good shape quickly, the team is working really hard on cleaning up the remaining issues
<tremolux> yep, it seems not so bad
<tremolux> I think the "technology preview" really helped there as well
<tremolux> as we got a bunch of reports early thanks to that
<pitti> didrocks, tremolux: did you see my q about oneconf?
<pitti> that seems to be a bit desperate?
<didrocks> I didn't see your question, just now?
<tremolux> yes, I have not checked with didrocks on it, I hope it is not too bad?
<pitti> pitti | didrocks, tremolux: how's the oneconf integration coming along, any unexpected hurdles there which put it in jeopardy for b2?
<didrocks> tremolux: it is bad :/
<tremolux> ug, sorry didrocks  :(
<didrocks> tremolux: in addition, the design now mix the installed and the oneconf view
<didrocks> I'm making intrusive change and don't really like that at the last minute :/
<tremolux> didrocks: yeah
<pedro_> pitti, didrocks both unity-2d bugs have a pattern now ;-)
<didrocks> adding treeviews and hpaned for respecting the design
<didrocks> pedro_: thanks :-)
<pitti> pedro_: ah, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome!
<didrocks> and I'm not really confident about the quality, there are part that would have been useful to check with mvo, but he's on vacation
<didrocks> so, an unoptimized version is possible for end of week, I hope
<didrocks> it will probably clutter a little bit the "installed" pane though
<didrocks> (and we will loose the "install all/remove all" buttons)
<tremolux> didrocks: ok, please be sure to tell me what I can do to help, I'm happy to test etc.
<didrocks> the server is also blocking on isd to be in production
<didrocks> so, I'm starting to freak out about the feature to be honest, but don't really want to postpone it once again :/
<didrocks> (for once, everything was ready and working)
<tremolux> yep, I know
<didrocks> tremolux: yeah, will tell you, thanks :)
<pitti> ok, AOB for today?
<pitti> just a general plea, please check http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/u/LPUSERNAME.html for your remaining WIs
<pitti> we have a lot of specs which just have one or two left and need these "last mile" wrapup
<kenvandine> pitti, one of my 2 left is being reviewed now
<didrocks> will recheck, but last time I check, I have none "unblocked" remaining for beta1
<pitti> ok, seems we are done
<pitti> thanks everyone!
<kenvandine> thanks!
<pedro_> thanks!
<pitti> mterry: would be awesome if you could hand bug 837498 to someone soon; I just learned that it's a blocker for automatically building the Chinese images in the DC
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837498 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "[MIR] ubuntu-defaults-builder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837498
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mterry> pitti ok
<mterry> pitti pings work best for urgent mirs
<pitti> mterry: I did -- I just created the bug 2 mins ago :)
<pitti> I feel a little sad for urging, though
<mterry> :)
<mterry> no its good. better than quietly suffering :)
<didrocks> mterry_: FYI, I don't plan to have the time to review the MIR this week (and is the contact by default planned btw?) with the oneconf change
<mterry_> didrocks, ok, will take it myself
<mterry_> didrocks, but good question about whether we want it by default
<didrocks> mterry_: it's some kind of a feature, so first ffe I would say?
<mterry_> didrocks, yar
<mterry_> pitti, do you know the story with gnome-contacts?  Is that something we want on the CD?
<kirkland> unity question ... i have two firefox windows open, and a bunch of other windows;  when I hold down alt-tab, I only see a total of one firefox icon, instead of multiple;  that makes it hard for me to swap between the two differen firefox windows
<kirkland> suggestions?  am I doing something wrong?
<rickspencer3> kirkland, I think there is a different key command for swapping between windows of the same app
<rickspencer3> I htink you use the ~
<kirkland> rickspencer3: in combination with what?
<rickspencer3> Alt I would assume
<rickspencer3> I forget, sorry
<kirkland> rickspencer3: hmm, that's not doing it for me....
<rickspencer3> sorry, on my Natty netbook atm :/
<rickspencer3> #ayatana cuold tell you for sures
<kirkland> rickspencer3: is there a unity cheat sheat?
<kirkland> rickspencer3: k, thanks
<mterry> kirkland, you can use up/down arrows I think when alt-tabbing?
<didrocks> kirkland: it's alt + ` on qwerty keyboard
<didrocks> and right/left arrows keys works as well
<mterry> kirkland, jcastro recently posted something about that
<didrocks> there is also a ccsm option to show the instances after a short pause delay
<didrocks> kirkland: note that if your two last windows were from the same app, alt + tab quickly tapped should just do the right thing
<didrocks> rickspencer3: FYI ^
<kirkland> mterry: hmm, alt-` looks like it, but I can't press it more than once
<kirkland> didrocks: right, that's true, but I have more than 2 windows :-)
<kirkland> ah
<kirkland> alt-tab, then alt-`
<kirkland> weir
<kirkland> weird
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> note that there is a bug because dx assumed (like mutter one year ago) that ` was above tab for all keyboard layout
<kirkland> i want to just hit alt-tab or alt-` or alt-anything over and over again until i get to the program i want
<didrocks> and it's not the same in sane^W^W^W^Wazerty one :)
<pitti> mterry: I don't think we want it at this point; did you try it? it doesn't really do much
<pitti> you can see the contacts that you can also see in empathy
<mterry> pitti, yay...
<didrocks> ok, time to go off! Have a good night everyone :)
<pitti> mterry: meh, I forgot a dependency in bug     837498
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837498 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "[MIR] ubuntu-defaults-builder" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837498
<pitti> :/
<pitti> but syslinux-themes-ubuntu is trivial
<pitti> mterry: thanks for the fast review of u-d-b!
<mterry> pitti, k, looking
<pitti> mterry: cheers
<pitti> good night everyone
<tremolux> 'night pitti
<slangasek> has anyone seen a problem of late with a duplicate battery indicator showing up on the panel?
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, i've not seen that before
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> it's just appeared for me, with unity-2d, after the latest reboot
<chrisccoulson> are they both identical? (ie, do they both show the same menu?)
<slangasek> no, the spare leftmost one is insensitive
<jbicha> slangasek: I've not seen it, but several on the forums have
<slangasek> anyone know where I should file a bug about it?
<slangasek> I can't even work out which indicator I could kill to make it disappear
<jbicha> well, it's part of indicator-power but I don't really understand how indicators run and what to kill
<chrisccoulson> you could try restarting unity-panel-service. that will restart the power indicator
<chrisccoulson> i guess that's the same in unity-2d too
<kenvandine> slangasek, i think that is because gnome-power-manager is running too... i seem to recall a bug about that
<broder> slangasek: there was a g-p-m sru that just went through about that for natty
<broder> oh, sorry - two indicators, never mind
<bigon> kenvandine: around? could you please enable gir in libfolks?
<bigon> this is required for the last gnome shell
<kenvandine> bigon, i can take a look
<kenvandine> bigon, oh.. already done
<bigon> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678293/
<kenvandine> today
<bigon> ah :)
<kenvandine> must be in the unapproved queue
<kenvandine> bigon, yup, in 0.6.1-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> should see that after beta1 is released
<tkamppeter> Anyone knows why the MIR for icc-profiles-free (bug 822587) is stuck on "Fix Committed"? icc-profiles-free is recommended by colord and colord is in Main.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 822587 in icc-profiles-free "[MIR] icc-profiles-free" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822587
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, sorry... nope
<bigon> kenvandine: well the changes are not complete
<stgraber> tkamppeter: Filename: pool/main/i/icc-profiles-free/icc-profiles-free_2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<bigon> (I mean 0.6.1-0ubuntu2 is already in oneiric)
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 is in oneiric
<kenvandine> 0.6.1-0ubuntu2 is in unapproved waiting for the freeze
<bigon> oh apt-get source gives me 0.6.1
<bigon> euh
<stgraber> tkamppeter: wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110830/oneiric-desktop-i386.manifest -O - -q | grep icc-profiles
<tkamppeter> stgraber, so someone approved it but missed to close the bug?
<stgraber> tkamppeter: icc-profiles-free2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<bigon> nm, I guess I should go to sleep
<kenvandine> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/folks/ubuntu
<kenvandine> is the latest
<stgraber> tkamppeter: I guess so. It's in main and on the current desktop CD builds
<stgraber> tkamppeter: so I guess you can just mark that bug fix released
<tkamppeter> Then LP has a problem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icc-profiles-free shows it as in Universe.
<tkamppeter> stgraber, and why there is no underscore between "icc-profiles-free" and "2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1"?
<stgraber> tkamppeter: oh, that was just my copy/paste from wget being broken (probably because there's a tab between the package and version number)
<stgraber> tkamppeter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icc-profiles-free/2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1/+build/2680150 is correctly marked as being in main, so it's just the source that's still stuck in universe
<micahg> tkamppeter: rmadison is your friend :)
<stgraber> which is a bit odd as there's no reason for that to be (it doesn't produce any other binary packages)
<micahg> stgraber: source also in main, I think someone forgot to close a bug :)
<stgraber> micahg: it's not, at least not according to LP
<stgraber> micahg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icc-profiles-free still says Component: universe
<micahg> stgraber: probably from when it was uploaded
<micahg> stgraber: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icc-profiles-free/2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1 shows it correctly published in main
<stgraber> ok, just LP UI not being consistent then, fine :)
<micahg> stgraber: could be a bug, but would be one in LP then
<stgraber> micahg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icc-profiles-free/2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1 is pretty interesting actually as the left side of the page says it's in universe and the right side says it's in main :)
<micahg> stgraber: makes sense, it was uploaded to universe and is now published in main
<stgraber> hmm, indeed
<tkamppeter> stgraber, micahg, thanks. I have closed the bug manually now.
<slangasek> kenvandine, broder: I have no g-p-m running here
<bryce__> meeting time?
<jasoncwarner_> bryce__: TheMuso robert_ancell RAOF
<jasoncwarner_> yes, meeting time!
<TheMuso> Yo
<RAOF> Ya
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-30
<bryce__> heya
<jasoncwarner_> bryce__: (with the double underscore) and RAOF , want to update us on X?
<bryce__> sure
<bryce__> got xdiagnose 1.1 uploaded last week; going to do a 1.2 with some failsafe-x fixes
<bryce__> slight uptick in X bugs, but nothing widespread and severe
<bryce__> we're seeing quite a few of the False GPU Lockup bugs
<bryce__> those will not be an issue once apport is turned off, however it would be nice to figure out why they're happening at all.
<bryce__>  
<bryce__> couple things we need to do looking forward the next few weeks
<RAOF> I've noticed we've been getting a number of Natty bugs where people have installed multi-arched nvidia drivers and then mesa updates blow up for them.
<bryce__> yeah
<bryce__> we have a bug open about needing to make nvidia multi-arch aware, but I bumped it to P
<bryce__> I assume it'd not be a simple (low risk) fix?
<RAOF> The proprietary drivers are already multi-arch aware; we've done that transition.
<RAOF> What we *haven't* done is split the nvidia drivers into amd64 and i386 pieces, but we probably don't want to do that anyway.
<bryce__> RAOF, hmm, then perhaps the nvidia tasks just need closed?
<RAOF> bryce__: Quite possibly.  Which is the bug you're thinking of?
<bryce__> let me find it
<bryce__> 807209
<bryce__> RAOF, anyway, maybe take a look and update it with required tasks we need to do, or close it out if there's none?
<RAOF> Yeah, I'll do that.
<bryce__> couple other things
<bryce__> at UDS we talked about sticking 1.11 in a ppa prior to p-series opening
<RAOF> Yep.
<bryce__> xserver 1.11 was officially released a few days ago, and looks like it's in debian experimental, so just needs merge work
<bryce__> "just" :-)
<RAOF> I think that Sarvatt has done some looking at that?
<bryce__> yeah Sarvatt said he'd be looking at it for xorg-edgers
<RAOF> Yeah.  The big "just" is our multitouch XI 2.1 patches.
<bryce__> yeah, I was thinking we can omit those for now, get it into the ppa so we can start testing, and give chase & co time to update those patches
<RAOF> Which reminds me: in *awesome* news, it looks pretty likely that the multitouch protocol will land in XI 2.2 in Xserver 1.12!  Soon I'll be able to stop worrying about shipping an X protocol that's not upstream in an LTS :)
 * bryce__ holds off counting chickens 
<bryce__> a second thing we'd talked about at UDS was updating the display drivers via x-updates into jockey post-release
<RAOF> Spoil sport :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: really? when would we know that for sure? good if it happens! :)
<bryce__> so just curious on the status of that... probably a pitti question though
<RAOF> Yeah.
<jasoncwarner_> ok...anything else RAOF or bryce__ ?
<jasoncwarner_> if not, we can get to TheMuso and a11y?
<bryce__> RAOF, oh also curious if you ever got a chance to look at that projector detection (0x0 size) detection lib?
<RAOF> bryce__: Not really.
<TheMuso> Ok.
<RAOF> bryce__: I should dedicate some non-preemptible time to kicking that off.
<TheMuso> Not a lot has happened since last week's meeting, partly because I was on holiday last week, and aprtly because we are in beta freeze.
<TheMuso> Going to do a proper test of my ubiquity a11y work today with an official image. I actually wanted to on Monday, but the daily image didn't boot into ubiquity for some reason. Hopefully with the few ubiquity uploads since then, things have changed.
<bryce__> RAOF, yeah, working on X there's so many bugs it can be hard to scratch out time for development work
<TheMuso> Been fixing a few packaging bugs that made their way into the at-spi stack, so now at least, upgrading from natty works in terms of a11y packages, although it appears a compix package is still holding up a successful upgrade...
<TheMuso> Sent a crasher upstream that users were getting with at-spi, and t has been fixed in the latest upstrea release of the at-spi stack, which will go in right after beta 1.
<TheMuso> Not much movement on the unity-2d bugs front, the few bugs that I filed recently, whilst having been confirmed and triaged, haven't seen fixes uploaded yet... Hopefully a new unity-2d release in the coming week will address them...
<broder> RAOF: FYI, you do look into a projector detection thing, make sure you're looking at a valid EDID. I've seen cases where a poorly seated connection -> EDID of all 0's, and if you jump straight to the physical size offset, you could get confused. Might be worth having a tri-state return value or something
<TheMuso> I also spent some time with robert_ancell yesterday working out some accessibility details for lightdm.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: oh, cool...anything we can expect for oneiric?
<RAOF> broder: Right.  My thinking was that it'd actually return a tuple (OUTPUT_TYPE, CONFIDENCE)
<broder> RAOF: +1 from me
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Well it will be possible to have a screen reader running in lightdm for a start, and the user list and entering username/password is now accessible. There are still a few minor bugs that need sorting out, but are likely at-spi stack or orca related, so need to try again once I have updated orca to the latest upstream release.
<jasoncwarner_> ok
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: anything else?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Oh one thing I noticed yesterday but forgot to mention, was the fact that you aren not making use of the accessible description given for indicator entries.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what should the description contain?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: A few more pulse bugfixes will be going in fater beta, coming from upstream.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: The description is set by the indicators themselves to give a textual description of what they are for. So for example, the sound indicator gives a volume in percentage, the messages indicator lets a user know if there are new messages waiting, etc.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, oh sorry, for the indicators - do I need to connect those or should it happen automatically?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: YOu need to connect those. You want to assign the string IndicatorEntry->accessible_desc to the atk object representing the the GTK widget for the indicator object.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I remember finding the code for it yesterday. I'll cook up a patch if thats of any help.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, please do
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok will do that today.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso and robert_ancell should we roll into lightdm/unity_greeter?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: what would you like to update?
<robert_ancell> So TheMuso stole my announcement :)  We have a11y support in unity-greeter.  It will need a ffe, but I don't expect it to be uncontrovercial
<robert_ancell> Other than that just working through the remaining bugs to get lightdm+unity-greeter in as good shape as possible for oneiric
<robert_ancell> I don't expect it to be controvercial
<robert_ancell> rather
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> ok...veyr cool...
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: everything settled on unity-greeter design?
<jasoncwarner_> (ie. nothing being pushed too hard to be included at this late date? )
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, (just checking email).  Not that I know of.  There might be some minor things like strings, but they will have to follow freeze exception processes
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: alright.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<jasoncwarner_> anything else for anyone ?
<jasoncwarner_> ok...[END MEETING]
<jasoncwarner_> thanks everyone
<bryce__> thanks
<RAOF> Just that unity is now getting awesome.
<TheMuso> Thanks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-31
<jasoncwarner_> anyone else having "lag" issues with keyboard and mouse today?
<jasoncwarner_> having a hard time typing ....
<jasoncwarner_> get about 4 characters and then....
<jasoncwarner_> have to wait for system to catch up
<RAOF> Unity seems to be having problems switching windows here?
<RAOF> A big lag between the click and the actual raising of the window, during which nothing updates.  Is that what you're seeing?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: I can't type in any window
<jasoncwarner_> (moving to natty system)
<RAOF> Hm.  That's not what I'm seeing, then.
<RAOF> Maybe I won't restart to finish this update, then… :)
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> on natty system
<jasoncwarner_> what I'm seeing is that I can't type more than 4 chars before input stops
<jasoncwarner_> even mouse lags
<jasoncwarner_> but...for instance
<jasoncwarner_> in terminal, I can't type 'ruby --version'
<jasoncwarner_> which was my test
<jasoncwarner_> I got 'ruby'
<jasoncwarner_> and then 'n<ENTER>'
<jasoncwarner_> like it skipped some input in the middle because I was typing too fast ...which I know is not the case!
 * RAOF is puzzled.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: well, I blame X
<jasoncwarner_> or lightdm
<RAOF> The lack of typing-buffer might actually be X.
<RAOF> What's the driver on that machine?
<RAOF> (Video driver, of course)
<jasoncwarner_> nvidia
<jasoncwarner_> binary
<RAOF> DBO was talking about performance regressions with nvidia, and it's possible for the graphics driver to kill input in that way.
<jasoncwarner_> should I switch back to nouveau?
<RAOF> That would be something to check, yes.
<DBO> I dont understand how nvidia can fail to make this work so hard
<robert_ancell> does anyone know how to make a GtkEntry with "gray background text that described what the entry is for".  I don't know what you call it, but the text dissapears as soon as you type
<robert_ancell> as seen on lots of other UIs e.g. the web
<DBO> does anyone offhand know how to disable swap in grub?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Didn't indicator-me have that sort of thing?
<RAOF> DBO: I don't think you can?  It's set up in /etc/fstab
<DBO> well I just ran swapoff -a
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah it used to.  I'm looking for some example code like that...
<DBO> lets see what happens
<RAOF> robert_ancell: So, wouldn't indicator-me have example code like that?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yep, trying to download it now...
<RAOF> DBO: Why are you trying running without swap?
<RAOF> Want the OOM killer to kick in more quickly?
<DBO> RAOF, with swap on
<DBO> when I build unity
<DBO> my computer stops responding
<DBO> mouse locks up
<DBO> everything
<DBO> until the build finishes
<DBO> with swap off
<DBO> everything works great
<RAOF>  !!!
<DBO> Neil's machine is the same way
<DBO> hey does anyone know why despite running 64bit
<DBO> my machine is only seeing 3.7 GB of ram?
 * robert_ancell finds trawling through the indicator stack tedious
<RAOF> DBO: This is an intel machine?
<DBO> yes
<RAOF> Welcome to the wonderful world of integrated GPUs stealing your precious bodily fluids.
<DBO> thats nice...
<RAOF> Well, it's gotta stash its framebuffer *somewhere*
<DBO> RAOF, no it has a nvidia chip
<DBO> but its a macbook pro
<DBO> so it also has an intel chip
<DBO> but linux cant see it
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks for the hint, found it!
<RAOF> DBO: Maybe the bios is stealing some memory for its own nefarious purposes?
<DBO> maybe...
<DBO> I wonder if the BIOS is setting aside RAM for the intel chip anyhow
<DBO> despite not exposing it
<RAOF> Stranger things have happened.
<RAOF> Like just then, compiz deciding that the input and output stacking orders didn't really need to be kept in sync and that Banshee should always have input focus.
<RenatoSilva> does ubuntu store wrong passwords from failed logins?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bryceh: the -updates drivers are in oneiric, jockey displays them, and they can be SRUed
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<BigWhale> Morning.
<didrocks> good morning
<BigWhale> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey BigWhale
<RAOF> Why is my dbus session daemon consuming 80% CPU?
<RAOF> Ah.  Because indicator-datetime feels the need to incessently query the calendar.  Superb!
<RAOF> This is why the panel shouldn't be in the compositor - that bogs down compiz so *everything* is terribly slow.
<TheMuso> RAOF: I'll second that.
<jasoncwarner__> RAOF: You are going to love me. I just got my intel system. That means I now have nvidia intel and ati :)
<jasoncwarner__> Now I can ask you questions on every system ;)
<RAOF> jasoncwarner__: You're now what I like to call a lab rat!
<jasoncwarner__> RAOF: Figure I should be testing at least
<jasoncwarner__> On the major systems.
<RAOF> Well, there's a good chance 12.04 won't ship with 3D drivers for anything else!
<DBO> RAOF, what what what?
<RAOF> The great driver purge of mesa 7.12 is in full swing.
<DBO> oh right
<TheMuso> Wow.,
<DBO> no voodoo, s3, or anything else
<TheMuso> Big move
<RAOF> I'm not sure if DRI1 support is being removed, or whether that's staying in, but yeah; driver death.
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen. how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<micahg> RAOF: according to this, DRI1 is gone in mesa 7.12: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg0Mg
<pitti> RAOF: do I smell smaller mesa packages in 12.04?
<RAOF> pitti: Yes you do.  Unless we want to preserve that hardware support (which I think we could without *huge* effort)
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, it is about bug 837807, a user reporting that the icon of the printer applet is not mono. Thios is an artwork issue which I cannot fix. Who should I subscribe/assign to this bug?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837807 in system-config-printer "System config printer needs a mono icon for the tray/indicator area" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837807
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you know what's the name of the icon that it displays?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I assigned an ubuntu-mono task to our design team for providing an icon
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm not 100% sure whether we need to change something in s-c-p once we have it (it might be that it hardcodes the icon theme right now), but we can deal with that once we have the icon; seb or I can help with this
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks for adding the ubuntu-mono task to the bug.
<tkamppeter> pitti, AFAIK this is the standard printer icon of GNOME and not an icon shipped by s-c-p.
<pitti> tkamppeter: is it /usr/share/icons/Humanity/actions/24/document-print.svg ?
<pitti> humanity and gnome-icon-theme ship a few printer icons
<tkamppeter> pitti, /usr/share/system-config-printer/applet.py simply says ICON="printer" near the beginning and print-applet.desktop simply says Icon=printer.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, thanks
<robert_ancell> pitti, are you familiar with the OEM setup process?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I know how it looks like
<robert_ancell> Perhaps you could have a quick look at bug #837261 and help me work out if it's coming pre greeter (i.e. ubiquity running in X?)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837261 in unity-greeter "function() got an unexpected keyword argument 'icon'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837261
<robert_ancell> the fact it has window decorations suggests to me it's nothing to do with the greeter (there is no WM in the greeter)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, launcher, dash and alt-tab switcher appearing behind all my windows again :(
<chrisccoulson> fantastic start to the day
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, when do we get flash support back :)
<chrisccoulson> what's wrong with flash?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson: angry birds is hilarious
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, can't install: nspluginwrapper : Depends: nspluginviewer (= 1.4.4-0ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<robert_ancell> E: Package 'nspluginviewer' has no installation candidate
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, curious; at this point it should not be any different
<pitti> robert_ancell: weird error message, though; do you actually have a function called "function()" there?
<robert_ancell> pitti, no.  It would have had to come from something from gnome-settings-daemon
<pitti> robert_ancell: oem-setup-prepare configures the oem-setup application to start the first time; this sets up an user account, quits itself, and then just calls lightdm
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm pretty convinced it must be the stage before lightdm starts
<pitti> yeah, could be; once jibel wakes up, we could ask him to clarify when exactly it broke
<pitti> robert_ancell: but this sounds like a caught Python exception, not a C/Vala error to me
<robert_ancell> yeah
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, you didn't read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html ? ;)
<chrisccoulson> that will solve your flash problem ;)
<pitti> robert_ancell: so I think this should be reassigned to ubiquity
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<pitti> and it would be nice to properly throw exceptions to get proper stack traces instead of unintelligible error dialog boxes..
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, it says "just before the unity greeter", so I suppose that doesn't actually fail
<robert_ancell> I love how everything is automatically assumed it must be the greeter :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: that's the fate of such "frontline" programs
<ricotz> pitti, hello
<pitti> robert_ancell: all boot failures are clearly upstart bugs, if your hardware doesn't appear that's an udev bug, and all printing problems are cups' fault
<pitti> hey ricotz
<robert_ancell> pitti, totally :)
<ricotz> pitti, you might have seen this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639611 ?
<ubot2`> Debian bug 639611 in software-properties-gtk "software-properties-gtk: Software-sources-gtk can't be launched in current Gnome 3.02" [Grave,Open]
<pitti> ricotz: wow, Debian is way behind there, they should upgrade to our current version
<ricotz> pitti, i see, so it would be safe to use 0.81.9 on natty too?
<pitti> no
<pitti> oh, wait
<pitti> ricotz: natty has 0.81.9
<ricotz> pitti, i mean with the updated pygobject packages
<ricotz> natty has 0.80.9
<pitti> ah, sorry
<pitti> ricotz: 0.80.10 switched over to GTK3
<ricotz> 0.80.10 results in the same crash
<pitti> but that would introduce a new dependency to gir1.2-gtk-3.0 in natty
<pitti> ricotz: so, I'm confused; are we talking about Debian unstable or Ubuntu natty here?
<pitti> ah, this guy runs pygobject from experimental
<ricotz> pitti, more of natty with gnome3, but debian seems to suffer from the same issue
<ricotz> pitti, right
<pitti> I fixed compatibility with pygobject 2.90 in s-p 0.81.8
<pitti> so that should be fine to use in natty (but I haven't tested it)
<broder> pitti: you're wrong - boot failures are clearly plymouth bugs :-P
<pitti> I certainly tried with GTK3 in natty when I did the GI port, but then forced it to use GTK2
<pitti> as we didn't want to ship GTK3 in natty
<ricotz> pitti, ok, i will test 0.81.9 then
<ricotz> pitti, it is just a quite important application for users and i dont want to brake it with my ppa
<pitti> didrocks: hm, what was it that should be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview#Ubuntu_Desktop still?
<pitti> ricotz: do you have pygobject-2.90 in your PPA already?
<pitti> ricotz: FYI, we'll upload that into oneiric right after beta-1
<ricotz> pitti, yes
<didrocks> pitti: I'll add it, no worry, during lunch break (it's new dash filters and music lenses). Need it right now?
<pitti> ah, these
<pitti> didrocks: no, just "today"
<didrocks> pitti: will do, the opened tab doesn't lie :-)
<pitti> didrocks: I just couldn't remember any more what we wanted to add
<pitti> thanks
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<ricotz> pitti, i used the debian/exp packages and enabled py3cairo
 * didrocks now has a treeview with a conditional list of computer (only reveal if we have oneconf started) in the installed view, registration is handled as well, just need the main install pane tweak to move between the "installed" and "oneconf" view
<pitti> ricotz: it broke quite a lot, so good to know that it's mostly working
<pitti> ricotz: I had to update about 10 packages a week ago when I prepared oneiric for 2.90
<pitti> behold didrocks, the new software-center hacker
<didrocks> pitti: as long as it's not the new s-c breaker :p
<ricotz> pitti, i see
<jbicha> the print status applet might be an indicator for Oneric then?
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<Sweetshark> pitti: LO build finished on ppc.
<Sweetshark> should I still do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/756895, it is a regression.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 756895 in libreoffice "Include updated Humanity style" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<Sweetshark> pitti: I dont think it would be too much risk.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have fixed several bugs upstream in foomatic-db, as foomatic-db is data-only anyway, can I simply upload a new upstream snapshot of it?
<rodrigo_> morning
<ricotz> pitti, jfyi, software-properties 0.81.9 works with aptdaemon 0.43+bzr691 on natty
<pitti> Sweetshark: seems okay
<pitti> tkamppeter: sure, that sounds fine
<pitti> ricotz: oh, great!
<ricotz> pitti, caribou isnt happy yet, though ;)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Good morning! Have you asked the release team to approve the latest g-c-c release for beta 1?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, no
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, and good morning :)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Wouldn't it be a good idea to do so? 3.1.90 seems to be much more stable, and the bug reports going forward would be more relevant.
<pitti> rodrigo_: good morning
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<GunnarHj> hello pitti!
 * didrocks wonders why packaging in a Gtk.Box(Gtk.Orientation.VERTICAL) packs horizontally…
<GunnarHj> pitti: Did you see my comment on the accountsservice MP?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, it might be good to do so, yes
<pitti> I saw the mails come in, but haven't had time to review yet
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok
<pitti> but I'm building the last image now, then I should have some time to clean inbox
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks or pitti have a sec to debug something?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: sure
<jasoncwarner_> just got my shiny new x220 today and thought it would be a good time to to  test upgrade...you know...from natty to oneiric
<jasoncwarner_> well...I just finished and it seems things went awry ;)
<jasoncwarner_> 1. I only have windows95 theme...and when I choose radiance or ambiance, GTK teheme doesn't swtich
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Yeah - Hopefully it's not too late, but you know that much better than I do.
<jasoncwarner_> Toolbar does, however, if I make it in gnome-tweak-tool
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I think it's too late though
<jasoncwarner_> also...this might be related...gnome-settings-daemon keeps crashing...it won't stay up for 30 seconds past boot
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I think they are building the images now, so too late I think
<rodrigo_> pitti, ^
<rodrigo_> hey jasoncwarner_
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: it is related to the crash :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: do you have apport popuping up to upload the stacktrace?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: yeah
<jasoncwarner_> I uploaded it already
<didrocks> great, do you have the bug # handy?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: seems it is one of those that is there for a while?
<jasoncwarner_> don't...let me see if I can get it (I've rebooted quite a bit since ;) )
<didrocks> ok, nice to have a machine to reproduce it :)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I now have an ATI machine, an intel machine and an nvidia machine...figured I should have one of each to test them....
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I see. It's a pity - or maybe a pitti? ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF, bryceh and DBO are going to hate me :)
<bryceh> heh
<pitti> GunnarHj, rodrigo_: people can just upgrade (and have to anyway, if they want to keep up with oneiric)
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: How did operation ‘try it with nouveau’ go?
<rodrigo_> pitti, right
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: heh, that's a nice way to get all crashes :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: haven't gotten there, actually...got stuck setting up the intel machine ;)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: can't seem to find the bug that I +1ed. let see if I can reproduce to get it reuploaded
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: sure, it'll get dupped normally and you will get the magic number :)
<jasoncwarner_> oh...another question...anyone know why I have two Ubuntu one icons in my system settings?
<jasoncwarner_> that is new
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: sorry about the lo-menubar stuff. wanna talk about that?
<RAOF> I've only got one Ubuntu One icon here, although I did have two yesterday.
<bryceh> slangasek was just complaining today of having two battery indicators
<bryceh> (never did figure that one out)
<jasoncwarner_> ha, one ubuntu one icon works and the other blows up...
<pitti> bug 833397
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 833397 in indicator-power "indicator power displayed twice on panel" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833397
<RAOF> I had three batteries in my indicator earlier today; now I don't have an indicator at all.  Although this laptop is a bit special, because it doesn't actually have a battery installed.
<htorque> robert_ancell: hey! did you really mean "/var/cache/lightdm" in bug 835310?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 835310 in unity-greeter "Unity-Greeter / LightDM Does not allow multiple logins" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835310
<robert_ancell> htorque, whoops, should be /var/log
<htorque> is there any sensitive stuff in those logs?
<xclaesse> will oneiric update to latest pygobject or is it too late for the freezes?
<chrisccoulson> xclaesse, see bug 828751
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828751 in pygobject "[FFE] update pygobject to 2.90.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828751
<chrisccoulson> it seems that pitti is working on it
<rodrigo_> hmm, is there any way to use a different value for _Name in a .desktop file depending on XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<xclaesse> chrisccoulson, ah ok. I always forget that posting a comment on the bug does not subscribe to it :(
<chrisccoulson> xclaesse, i'm actually quite glad about that, with all the bug spam i get :)
<pitti> xclaesse: yes, right after beta-1
<xclaesse> cool :)
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Has the cups integration for colord actually landed?  http://www.cups.org/str.php?L3808 suggests to me that it hasn't, so not seeing printers in the colour management capplet would appear to be expected.
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: the second Ubuntu One icon is because of the Ubuntu One installer
<jbicha> should the real Ubuntu One replace the U1 installer?
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: ah, thanks...figured that was the case...just wondering why one keeps crashing ;)
<jasoncwarner_> hmmm...seems I don't have a battery indicator now either...my system is just fubared
<tkamppeter> RAOF, the colord integration should be at least in our CUPS package as a patch.
<jbicha> I lose my system menu occasionally but not the user one which is weird
<tkamppeter> RAOF, patch was added to the Debian/Ubuntu CUPS package version 1.5.0-2.
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: could you give me the output of: dpkg -S /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0/*one*
<jasoncwarner_> jason@xdub:~$ dpkg -S /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0/*one*
<jasoncwarner_> ubuntuone-client-gnome: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0/libubuntuone.so
<jasoncwarner_> ubuntuone-client-gnome: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0/ubuntuone.gnome-settings-plugin
<pitti> oh, why don't I have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed
<pitti> might be because we removed it from the seeds?
<pitti> right, we don't install that by default
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, you around?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I get the same "ignoring unknonw module ubuntuone" warning now, but seems harmless and unrelated to your crash
<Nafallo> what's the workaround to get the alt+tab window out of the way? it's stuck on my screen :-(
<jbicha> restarting Unity is one option...
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> ricotz: howdy
<ricotz> jbicha, if you like caribou would need a FFe [needs-packaging] bug :)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: looks like gnome-settings-daemon sorted itself out :/
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: however, I think I might ahve beaten the all time bootup record
<jasoncwarner_> 46ish seconds from lightdm <enter> and usuabl e desktop
<jbicha> ricotz: have you started on the packaging?
<jasoncwarner_> so, you know, I have that going for me
<ricotz> jbicha, yes
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: erk
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: that's worth a bootchart at some point
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: you tell me waht to run , and I'll make sure enough bugs get issued! didn't buy a new machine to have a 2 minute boot :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: so, first thing is to install bootchart, and then reboot twice
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: then you should have a log in /var/log/bootchart/
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: it'll probably need some adjustments, haven't touched it for a while; but let's see what the first report says
<jasoncwarner_> sure thing....
<jasoncwarner_> should I just email you the bootchart in /var/log/bootchart?
<Nafallo> hrm. looks like it managed to sort itself out, somehow.
<jbicha> ricotz: hmm, caribou's also got the pygobject static import problem
<Nafallo> haha. now all the ui ended up in transparent in the background :-P
<ricotz> jbicha, i guess so
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks rodrigo...anyone know where the keyboard settings went? I want to remap capslock on this new computer to ctrol
<jasoncwarner_> not finding it where I would have thought in system settings
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: it's in the lang/regional tab
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: you looked in "keyboard"?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: yeah, it isn't there anymore
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: bug 834523
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834523 in gnome-control-center "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834523
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: that makes sense :p
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: blame the GNOME design guys; apparently it's wrong to look in "keyboard" for keyboard settings :(
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I was literally thinking i was going crazy
<didrocks> but it's in the upstream one, not in ours
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: so "language support"
<jasoncwarner_> ?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: this is ours, not the upstream one, I can't find the upstream one anymore, seems we are hiding it, rodrigo would know…
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: no, that's language-selector, which doesn't have keyboard
<pitti> it's just not accessible right now, I'm afraid
<pitti> in teh same vein, I can't find the screen saver settings any more
<jasoncwarner_> pitti didrocks yeah, it looks like it is gone for now
 * jasoncwarner_ looking for screensaver now that pitti mentioned it
<chrisccoulson> there aren't any screensaver settings
<didrocks> pitti: there is none anymore, was a huge discussion on planet GNOME : )
<chrisccoulson> other than the lock button in "Screen"
 * pitti sighs
<pitti> how do I change the timeout then?
<jasoncwarner_> I heard that if you hold ALT and SHIFT-F7 at the same time, you get  secret menu for screensaver
<pitti> yeah, don't answer
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think that's in the screen panel
<jasoncwarner_> j/k nobody lynch me.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's where I looked, it's not
<didrocks> what else to clean one's session that a nice X crash?
<tjaalton> RAOF: got a bug # for the indicator-datetime/dbus-daemon hogging cpu -bug?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: would you like a "rm -rf $HOME" with that?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I would prefer not :)
<rodrigo_> damn power outages
<tjaalton> RAOF: found 774071
<jasoncwarner_> welcome back, rodrigo_
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: back just in time to get a keyboard layout question in gnome-control-center
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, hi
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, shoot :)
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: I can't seem to change my keyboard layout right now...like, I want to remap my caps lock to ctrl...I could do it like two weeks ago, I thought
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, yes, we hide the upstream region panel now on unity, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/834523
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 834523 in gnome-control-center "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, I'm working on a fix right now
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: that is what I wanted to hear, awesome
<jasoncwarner_> perhaps even putting it in a sane place, like keyboard ;)
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, I'm going to do what pitti suggests in the last comment on that bug
 * jasoncwarner_ navigating now
<jbicha> rodrigo_: also I don't think showing the GNOME Language Settings in Ubuntu's GNOME Shell makes sense
<rodrigo_> jbicha, we don't right now
<pitti> I'm off to reinstall my desktop box with current image, and lunch/post office, bbl
<rodrigo_> later pitti
<rodrigo_> jbicha, oh, in gnome-shell you mean?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: yes
<rodrigo_> jbicha, why?
<jbicha> there's a reason to have a different time panel in Unity & Shell because the clock UI is handled differently
<jbicha> but the locale settings aren't any different
<rodrigo_> right, but I thought people using gnome-shell would want a GNOME upstream experience
<rodrigo_> we'll see what bug reports we get
<jbicha> I believe it crashes anyway...
<rodrigo_> jbicha, what crash?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, I fixed one in 3.1.90
<rodrigo_> jbicha, still using 3.1.5?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: yes because 3.1.90 wasn't pushed to the main archives yet but that might've fixed it
<jbicha> personally I like the GNOME one a lot better than the Ubuntu one but we should be consistent
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yes, it's fixed then, if we're talking about the same one
<rodrigo_> jbicha, 3.1.90 is in the queue
<jbicha> if the GNOME one works completely, then why don't we save ourselves the bother and just use it?
<jbicha> but if it doesn't support what we need it to, then why are we giving it to Shell users?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, there are a couple of things not yet available in the upstream one, like installing languages
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yes, you've got a good point
<jbicha> I really hate Ubuntu's drag languages to change their order UI, it took me a bit to figure it out
<rodrigo_> yes, it's not very easy to discover
<rodrigo_> hopefully we'll add the installing languages bit in 3.3, and thus remove the need for language-selector
<jbicha> good :-)
<rodrigo_> although it's hard to do it cross-distro, I tried a bit this cycle
<jbicha> Firefox's language selector makes a bit more sense but it's probably not worth fixing ours if we can just improve GNOME's one
<rodrigo_> yes
<jbicha> rodrigo_: thanks
<kamstrup> rodrigo_: you're probably not the right person to punk - but any chance we can have an updated version of the jhbuild package? I need some cmake support for Unity that's only in the newer packages
<fredp> rodrigo_: if it helps I can roll a tarball of a new version upstream.
<kamstrup> \o/
<kamstrup> fredp: lemme check if latest release has cmakeargs support or not
<kamstrup> fredp, rodrigo_: jhbuild 2.32.4 has the cmake support I want
<fredp> then I won't rush for a new tarball and properly review patches.
<didrocks> kamstrup: hey! welcome back :)
<kamstrup> yo didrocks!
<didrocks> kamstrup: once you have catch up a little on everything, I'll have some zg discussion with you!
<seif> didrocks, anything i can be included in
<seif> ?
<didrocks> seif: sure, it's about your first indexation script, just not discussing about it now if possible, but later today or tomorrow : )
<seif> didrocks, yeah force kamstrup to port the fts stuff to vala :P
<didrocks> :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, shoot, I have a natural break here anyway (cc: seif)
<didrocks> kamstrup: you remember that one of the critize we get on unity is that if you install on an existing hd, we don't get anything in the file search dash as zg only log "opened" file (or file with activities). Seif wrote a script to address that, but I was wondering how we can (at least, maybe optionally in universe right now), try to integrate it
<didrocks> criticism
<rodrigo_> kamstrup, jhbuild is in universe, right?
<kamstrup> rodrigo_: I think so
<kamstrup> rodrigo_: checked - yes
<kamstrup> didrocks: i agree that it's a problem - but it'll only happen if you also have an empty  recently-used.xbel
<kamstrup> and that seems to imply that you haven't used this user account
<didrocks> kamstrup: which is the case if you install on a computer, have other partition and such
<rodrigo_> kamstrup, then you need someone with permissions to upload to jhbuild, but if you can't find someone, I can do a merge proposal
<kamstrup> rodrigo_: hehe, ok, you were just my go-to gnomey person :-) I'll see if I can dig someone up
<rodrigo_> kamstrup, if not, tell me and I'll prepare a merge proposal
<kamstrup> didrocks: as long as we agree that this is strictly a power user problem
<didrocks> kamstrup: how a power user issue? Like someone installed ubuntu on my computer, I can see my windows partition, search on the file lens, and get nothing?
<seif> kamstrup, we have a python script that creates fake events
<didrocks> or plug an usb key, make a search on the file lens, and not seeing my files in this? (it should agregate)
<didrocks> so other taking zg for events, and then, making a regular search
<didrocks> either indexi^W^W^W^W^W^Wmake the world better :)
<seif> kamstrup, http://jpaflacerda.wordpress.com/2011/06/01/retrieving-the-past/
<pitti> hey kamstrup, welcome back!
<kamstrup> didrocks: tracker tries to index stuff on usb drives you plug in, and honestly it has never caused anything but pain tome
<kamstrup> pitti: thanks! :-D
<didrocks> kamstrup: hence maybe the file lens fallbacking to some kind of regular search after getting what's needed from zg?
<didrocks> like another scope? ;)
<pitti> kamstrup: how is the entire family?
<kamstrup> pitti: mostly well thanks, if a bit tired, the little one (still) refuses to sleep through the nights...
<kamstrup> didrocks: if someone fixed the kernel to not fall over like humpty dumpty when doing intensive io, then maybe ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: indeed, that's a good note!
<kamstrup> didrocks: i know I am being sceptic here, but it's really just because I'm scared shitless of the consequences if we thrash the system
<didrocks> kamstrup: indeed, this issue makes my X crashing a lot… I can understand
<kamstrup> didrocks: we also have a bug in Natty where all 3d accel grinds to a halt when doing io...
<didrocks> kamstrup: but regular search tools doesn't make the system crash like the nautilus one, isn't it?
<kamstrup> didrocks: depends on how you do it of course
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, it's still in oneiric, I can confirm (just had it this morning again)
<didrocks> can we imagine making a ionice search in a second scope?
<kamstrup> didrocks: if you create a tight for-loop just plowing through the system you may not be able to even log in over ssh or something
<kamstrup> (i've seen that in practice)
<didrocks> waow "nice"
<kamstrup> yep, had to really sweettalk some sysadmins after that ;-)
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think a degraded and slow search like the nautilus one can be a "good enough" fallback?
<kamstrup> didrocks: probably
<didrocks> as we will get the zg results first
<kamstrup> didrocks: then he question is how to present this
<didrocks> yeah, as it's a pending search…
<didrocks> let's see with John about it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - re, bug 833397 - the power plugin does create a status icon for the gnome fallback
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 833397 in ubuntu-meta "indicator power displayed twice on panel" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833397
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why we don't all see it though
<chrisccoulson> it seems to create it unconditionally
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> there is a whitelist in unity isn't there?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: indeed, there is
<chrisccoulson> yeah, if i add 'gnome-power-manager' to the whitelist, then i get the second battery icon
<chrisccoulson> although it renders with the wrong background colour
<chrisccoulson> so, i wonder if people have been setting that to "all" ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask in the bug
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, did you figure out what was causing the extra battery icon for you?
<ogra_> an extra battery ? :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, if i was going to buy an arm device, what would you recommend?
<ogra_> ... "use oneric, with ubuntu oneiric you can double your battery life !"
<chrisccoulson> (something i could use at UDS too)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: the big white box in the indicator area is especially annoying, that might happen if you set the whitelist to all
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, heh, depends what you want
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, i want something that i could actually use whilst travelling :)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, a dev board is bad for carrying around and you will need a display for X stuff
<ogra_> the consumer devices we have images for (currently only one), arent officially supported atm
<ogra_> but for example the ac100 netbook is a goot piece to test userspace stuff ... and its light and small
<ogra_> but only semi supported
<ogra_> i know that someone is working on an eeepad transformer kernel for ubuntu ... with that you could probably use the transformer in netbook mode
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, the ac100 looks like the sort of thing i'd like :)
<ogra_> and its cheap, but discontinued
<ogra_> you might find one on ebay for under 200€
<ogra_> and we will have actual oneiric images for it
<kamstrup> lool: are you the jhbuild package maintainer? If so; any chance we can have it updated to latest stable release 2.32.4?
<pitti> kamstrup: I'm just using a make/make install of git, that seems to work better; it changes every other day anyway
<kamstrup> pitti: sorry?
<pitti> kamstrup: of jhbuild
<kamstrup> pitti: ah, that way :-) /me needs more coffee
<hrw> hi
<oier> Hi, after upgrading with errors to Oneiric (see bug #828759) I get debsums errors on every apt operation (bug #809924). I tried upgrading banshee and firefox after the faulty Oneiric upgrade but since apt exited with the debsum errors they are unusable since then because they freeze on startup.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828759 in at-spi2-core "package ubuntu-desktop failed to install/upgrade: brltty-x11 depends on libatspi1.0-0" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828759
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 809924 in debsums "debsums "invalid package name"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809924
<oier> any idea on how to fix apt?
<BigWhale> Someone fix Ken's link :>
<Sweetshark> http://fuckubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/06/open-office-office-libre-font-embedding.html <- wow, thats some breathtaking lengthy (and useless) rant.
<desrt> Sweetshark: i love blogs like this
<desrt> Sweetshark: this is actually quite good.  i dare say there's a touch of adams in here.
<desrt> Sweetshark: this is epic
<Sweetshark> http://fuckubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/08/open-office-you-dumb-fucks.html <- this contains a lot of truth though (and I say that as ex-Oracle guy)...
<dbarth> tremolux: ping?
<tremolux> dbarth: hi!
<dbarth> hi
 * Sweetshark esp. likes the 1990ies geocities color scheme ....
<dbarth> tremolux: i see you're the one assigned to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/745243 for the software center part
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 745243 in oem-priority "[dash] wrong search result of Unity in Chinese" [Critical,In progress]
<dbarth> tremolux: can i send you a patch to integrate?
<tremolux> dbarth: yes, I have been trying to track it best I can
<tremolux> dbarth: sure, that would be great
<tremolux> dbarth: so, something for me to test/verify?
<dbarth> tremolux: right, it ensures the CJK tokenizer in xapian is activated by default
<dbarth> tremolux: can you look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/zeitgeist-extensions/fts-cjk-support/+merge/72903
<dbarth> kamstrup: around? this same branch is up for review in the zeitgeist project ^^
<tremolux> dbarth: yes, I'll try that
<kamstrup> dbarth: hi! :-) taking a look
<dbarth> kamstrup: hi mikkel; thanks
<dbarth> tremolux: see also http://trac.xapian.org/ticket/180#comment:29 for the upstream reference
<tremolux> dbarth: cool, thanks
<dbarth> tremolux: software-center should enable the same tokenizer by default; mvo ran the full test suite last time and confirmed that it created no regression; now we want to only enable that in select programs for now
<dbarth> tremolux: being: unity, software-center and the zeitgeist components unity is using
<tremolux> dbarth: ah, I see
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: no
<Sweetshark> pitti: may I kill libreoffice-l10n still, or should that wait till ubuntu-p
<pitti> Sweetshark: at this point I think p
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, thought so.
<Sweetshark> it just makes everything so sloww ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: btw 1:3.4.2-2ubuntu3 ready ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, nice! I can sponsor it tomorrow, we don't unfreeze before tomorrow anyway
<didrocks> ok, got OneConf working in the new software-center, not as optimized than the gtk2 version, but it's a start :)
<pitti> yay
<tkamppeter> pitti, new foomatic-db uploaded, also uploaded new system-config-printer, a new upstream snapshot which incorporates my most recent bug fix patches. Can both be passed through after the beta freeze.
<pitti> thanks
<didrocks> not that bad for a day and half:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/678956/
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> happy that's done, will need polish of course, but some of the polish needed comes from the new software-center (a lot of uneeded refresh)
<tremolux> didrocks rocks!
<didrocks> tremolux: ;)
<didrocks> tremolux: wants/have time to test that somewhere?
<tremolux> didrocks: sure!
 * didrocks pushes to lp:~didrocks/software-center/oneconf-reloaded
<didrocks> tremolux: you need to change the PYTHONPATH for now, next oneconf release will put the library in the public python directory as now oneconf isn't a plugin anymore
<didrocks> PYTHONPATH=/usr/share/oneconf should do it
<didrocks> (hence the fact I don't propose it for merging before that)
<didrocks> tremolux: then, it's in the "installed" view
<didrocks> tell me how it goes (not sure if you still have the fake data from last time)
<tremolux> didrocks: coolness, ok
<tremolux> didrocks: yes, I still have the fake data
<didrocks> great, let me upload some more real data maybe
<didrocks> one sec
<tremolux> didrocks: k
<didrocks> tremolux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678964/ can replace ~/.cache/oneconf/<your_id>/package_list_BBBBB
<didrocks> just cp it
<tremolux> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> (remember, you will need to stop the daemon for the cp, but now, there is oneconf-query --stop for that)
<dbarth> didrocks: /me begs for the cjk patch to be integrated as well
<didrocks> dbarth: which patch, the unity ones?
<BigWhale> pitti, I was just told that selecting non-free packaged (MP3, ...) during installation of 11.04 doesn't include ubuntu-restricted-extras, so ttf-mscorefonts-installer isn't included in fresh installation.
<dbarth> didrocks: mentioned to tremolux earlier, a 2 line patch to activate the CJK tokenizer when using the Xapian API
<pitti> BigWhale: ah, so that's just drivers then? the description says otherwise..
<dbarth> didrocks: see https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/zeitgeist-extensions/fts-cjk-support/+merge/72903 for an example
<BigWhale> I don't have access to the installation screen now... so I can't say
<BigWhale> :)
<didrocks> dbarth: oh! anyway, we will have a release I guess just after the beta freeze for software-center, so yeah, it will be there :) just copying from zeitgeist-extensions?
<dbarth> mostly yes, you need to see whether you want to reindex in the package update, or want to do that in the code
<rodrigo_> out for a bit, bbl
<didrocks> dbarth: I guess tremolux will follow that, adding a note to not forget about it! thanks :)
<dbarth> didrocks: the thing is that we'll have a brand new cool ibus support feature in unity-3d tomorrow
<didrocks> dbarth: I heard about something like that, even saw some screenshots! That's awesome :)
<dbarth> yup
<BigWhale> pitti, should I file a bug report for this? who's the correct person to talk to about this anyway?
<tremolux> didrocks, dbarth: I'll be adding the CJK enable for the software-center case, so that takes care of Unity as well?
<didrocks> tremolux: unity is dependant on that, there are other patch, but yeah :)
<dbarth> tremolux: unity already has it via the patch to the fts extension
<pitti> BigWhale: please talk to ev first whether it's intended or not
<tremolux> didrocks: ah, ok, that's what I was missing
<tremolux> didrocks: thx
<didrocks> tremolux: ah, that explains :)
<BigWhale> pitti, yes, I wanted to ask about that.
<BigWhale> pitti, err, who's ev? :>
<pitti> Evan Dandrea, our ubiquity guru
 * pitti toddles off to dinner
<BigWhale> cool, thanks/
<BigWhale> .
<didrocks> ok, time for dinner, see you tomorrow!
<lool> kamstrup: I'm afraid I didn't touch the jhbuild package (or in fact use jhbuild at all) in ages, latest uploads in Debian were done by pochu and fredp is the upstream maintainer and follows Debian GNOME packaging a bit, maybe try poking them; if you have plans specific to Ubuntu and you can upload, feel free to just go ahead!  :-)
<kamstrup> lool: already talked a bit with fredp - the 2.32.4 release has been out for a while, so I just need someone to push the package
<kamstrup> lool: it's because i really want the unity jhbuild moduleset to "just work" with the stock jhbuild in Oneiric
<robert_ancell> are others getting the incredibly annoying unity dock sticking open bug?   any workarounds?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, i have the opposite problem ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can't see it because it keeps opening behind all my windows
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, it does seem to like to alternate
<chrisccoulson> heh
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-01
<RAOF> Man, writing upstart rules is super-easy.
<RAOF> Now I just need to figure out the proper dbus-monitor incantation I want.
<broder> RAOF: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-bus-routing-match-rules :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF and robert_ancell :0 glad to see both of you ! I have a lightdm-that-might-be-an-x question
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF and robert_ancell , so I got my fancy new x220 (intel, of course) and everything is working great now...after some tweaking
<jasoncwarner_> but on the unity-greeter screen, my mouse has HUGE amounts of lag on it...I can't really move it around...
<jasoncwarner_> not sure how to debug it and get you both some useful information
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, anything in the -greeter.log file in /var/log/lightdm?
 * jasoncwarner_ looking
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, also, once logged in can you run 'dm-tool add-nested-seat' and see if the same problem occurs?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: what should I be looking for in the greeter log?
<robert_ancell> anything looping around?
<robert_ancell> i.e. hundreds of lines of something?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: no, nothing like that...
<jasoncwarner_> dm-tool, should I just run that and then reboot?
<robert_ancell> no, it will pop up a nested X window with a login screen
<robert_ancell> which is running everything the same as normal, except it uses the Xephyr X server instead of the normal one
<jasoncwarner_> do you know package name ot install for xephyr?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, apt-get install xserver-xephyr
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, installing...
<jasoncwarner_> thanks,,, robert_ancell
<jasoncwarner_> it does not happen in the dm-tool
<jasoncwarner_> mouse moves fine
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: guessing X then...
<robert_ancell> that suggests an X problem.  It could be gnome-settings-daemon or something like that though
<robert_ancell> the next step is to log out, and then go to a text terminal and run top and see if anything is acting up
<robert_ancell> (I'm assuming it always occurs?)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: yeah, it has always happened ... "always" being, 'since I got this computer yesterday...every time on this comp"
<jasoncwarner_> I'll log out now and check top...be back in a few
<robert_ancell> at least it's consistent
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell I just tried to shutdown/restart from the greeter
<jasoncwarner_> #1 - the box wasn't themed with a GTK style...it was base GTK
<jasoncwarner_> #2 - nothing worked? couldn't restart and couldn't power down...
<robert_ancell> do you have a /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: rebooting again...will check in a sec
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I hate writing this, and I don't know how you'll feel reading it (RAOF either)
<jasoncwarner_> but when I went to a tty and then back to unity-greeter
<jasoncwarner_> the mouse just started working fine
<jasoncwarner_> and then when I rebooted...it seemed to work fine
<jasoncwarner_> that is my def of "magic" :)
<robert_ancell> oh yay
<robert_ancell> um, so problem solved right?
<robert_ancell> :)
<jasoncwarner_> :) that would be an awesome note in the release notes: if laggy mouse, do this ;)
<jasoncwarner_> btw
<jasoncwarner_> i do have a unity-greeter.conf file
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, does it sound like bug #828112?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828112 in unity-greeter "Password field feedback slow at times" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828112
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I think it resembles, that but not exactly.
<jasoncwarner_> though, when I am having the problem, yes, the password field does have lag as well
<robert_ancell> could you put your notes on that bug and note the mouse was also a sympton
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: will do
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: lag is back after reboot
<jasoncwarner_> and, yes, it was solved simply by this
<jasoncwarner_> CTRL+ALT F2
<jasoncwarner_> CTRL+ALT F7
<jasoncwarner_> no lag after that
<jasoncwarner_> rebooting again...
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: could it be gnome-settings-daemon related?
<jasoncwarner_> I am getting pretty consistent crashes with g-s-s
<jasoncwarner_> and that might be why I don't have a GTK theme on the shutdown dialog?
<robert_ancell> I'm just speculating, but both the indicators and g-s-d could run all sorts of things that unity-greeter has no control over
<TheMuso> The sound indicator runs pulse for one...
<jasoncwarner_> I imagine if g-s-s fails to load I would have quite a few problems...and g-s-s crashes each and every boot for me.
<jasoncwarner_> so perhaps...
<jasoncwarner_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/838502
<ubot2`> jasoncwarner_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8d65a2c> bug 838502 not found
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: after rebooting quite a few times,I think that bug you linked before and mine are probably the same
<jasoncwarner_> the op prob just didn't move his mouse to see it not moving
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, oh good.  Is it coming back again?
<jasoncwarner_> yeah
<robert_ancell> yeah, that was my guess too
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: did you see my above? I can get it to go away with switching to TTY and back again
<jasoncwarner_> and when I lock my screen and go to switch user (which brings me back to unity-greeter)
<jasoncwarner_> I get it as well
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ^ does that sound remotely X related?
<robert_ancell> My first guess is video drivers with VT switching, or some sort of power management issue (i.e. idle checking)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I'm on intel on this machine...
<RAOF> robert_ancell: That could be X related; VT switching drops drm master, and switching back regains it, which might mean that if it failed the first time then VT switching could re-enable acceleration?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, anythink we could check to confirm that?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would contain information to confirm or deny that hypothesis.
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ^^
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: what should I be looking for int aht log?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Well, pastebinning it would be good.  The drmOpenDevice lines would be part of the bit.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/HwtT0JZn
<RAOF> Well, that doesn't contain what I'd expect.
<RAOF> Oh!  Compiz is being really slow?  Can you check your top output?  I've had a problem where something's spamming the dbus, and dbus-daemon has high CPU usage, and because the panel is in the compositor that means that _everything's_ slow.
<RAOF> (I think in my case it was because indicator-datetime was endlessly trying to enumerate all my calendars)
<RAOF> VT switching could possibly halt compiz for long enough to unwedge things.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: my top didn't show compiz being slow...I'll reboot and look again...but remember, switching to a VT seems to clear it all up...I'm not sure I'll be able to see it...
<jasoncwarner_> oh...I'll log in remotely to see if it is there
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: ok...I'm actually goign to finish these three emails from my TODO first...been all day and I haven't gotten 'em done...be back in a bit
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: No problem :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Have you played around with dbus-monitor?  I can't seem to get it to display anything but signals, and I want to trace method calls instead.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no, sorry
<stgraber> RAOF: system or session bus? and do you need the content of the call of just interface, path and function name?
<broder> RAOF: you can't use dbus-monitor to get method calls by default
<RAOF> stgraber: System bus, and I really just want to know _when_ it gets called.
<RAOF> broder: Ah, well now my results make sense :)
<stgraber> RAOF: sorry can't help much with system bus unless you can tell your client that it's at another location than /run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<stgraber> (I wrote a dbus proxy as part of my work on arkose which logs everything that goes through it)
<broder> RAOF: if you put http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679351/ at /etc/dbus-1/system-local.conf and then do pkill -HUP dbus-daemon, you'll be able to see them
<RAOF> broder: Can I mess with the system bus config to make that work?
<broder> but that completely compromises the integrity of anybody that's depending on dbus for security :)
<broder> e.g. NM
<RAOF> Well, it's just for local debugging, so that's fine.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does it make sense to disable TCP connections in lightdm by default for security reasons (Bug #838152)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838152 in lightdm "hard-coded "-nolisten tcp"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838152
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Not listening on TCP is certainly the correct default.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ta
<RAOF> It's something that you might want to offer as an option, though.
<broder> RAOF: fwiw, i think there are less heavyhanded ways of enabling limited eavesdropping, but i've never been able to get them to work
<RAOF> broder: Nyargh!  Is there a *more* heavyhanded way of enabling eavesdropping?  I've dumped that in, and can see _other_ method calls, but not the ones that I'm interested in!
<broder> hmm..that's not a problem i've had before
<broder> are you sure the calls are actually getting made?
<RAOF> Ah, there we go.
<RAOF> Apparently you need to restart d-feet before that'll work.
<RAOF> Oh, yeah!  The dbus reload probably needs that, doesn't it.
<broder> huh, weird
<RAOF> I wasn't expecting getting dbus-monitor to work to be the most difficult part of this :)
<RAOF> Writing upstart rules is plesantly easy.
<randrums> https://plus.google.com/115895054477394715961/posts/84KCPX2xgUh
<DBO> ping RAOF
<DBO> so good news bad news time
<DBO> good news: the signal for figuring out when a resume happens works
<DBO> bad news: recreating the FBO's doesn't fix the corruption issue
<RAOF> DBO: Hm.  That's non-good.
<DBO> so looking at it more carefully
<DBO> what I observe is this
<RAOF> DBO: I thought you'd previously tested and found that to work?
<DBO> it did in nux
<DBO> I was assuming that would transfer over...
<DBO> (we had the inverse problem last cycle, nux was corrupted and compiz wasn't)
<DBO> so my observations seem to be as follows:
<DBO> 1) the FBO, without being reloaded, actually pants fine (contents are uncorrupted when painted into)
<DBO> 2) painting the texture the fbo is bound to onto another fbo works fine
<DBO> 3) painting the compiz FBO onto the backbuffer somehow fails terribly
<DBO> which really makes me wonder, why do the nux fbo's paint just fine
<RAOF> Because magic.
<RAOF> Presumably :)
<DBO> I have a screenshot
<DBO> RAOF, http://i.imgur.com/TFOXc.png
<DBO> see how the corruption is a predictable pattern
<DBO> I suspect somehow the driver is blending the FBO onto the backbuffer with an incorrect format
<RAOF> That looks like it's likely to be tiling-related.
<DBO> tiling?
<RAOF> Given that it occurs on what looks like tiling-sized blocks.
<RAOF> Textures aren't linear in memory, at least not if you want it to be fast.
<DBO> oh
<DBO> is that done automatically by the driver?
<RAOF> They're tiled into crazy patterns so that the multi-bar memory controllers are used maximally.
<RAOF> Yeah, that's done by the driver.
<DBO> maybe an error in the fixed function pipe
<DBO> (sam, he's silly like that)
<DBO> obviously unity blends fine
<RAOF> But it's a fertile source of bugs in the kernel/DDX/mesa layers, at least for the free drivers.
<DBO> and functionally, it too is painting FBO's
<RAOF> Yeah, if Unity's doing shadery things and compiz is using fixed-function that could be different, I guess.
<DBO> well I mean painting the contents of an FBO shouldn't be functionally different than painting a texture
<DBO> which still works fine
<RAOF> DBO: Will you still be around in ~20 minutes?  I'd like to relocate back from this cafe to home.
<DBO> yes
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> Catch you in 20.
<RAOF> DBO: Back.
<DBO> welcome back RAOF
<DBO> RAOF, if you got any ideas that would be great...
<DBO> RAOF, is the backbuffer tiled?
<RAOF> *Everything* is likely to be tiled; back buffer, front buffer, textures, the whole enchilada.
<RAOF> Because it's like a 300% performance win.
<DBO> hmmm
<RAOF> (Well, not exactly, but it's a huge performance win)
<DBO> I hope we dont have to recreate the GL context to get around this
<RAOF> In fact, from what I gather from nouveau the nv5x+ cards don't actually handle *untiled* surfaces.
<DBO> that would kind of suck
<RAOF> That would rather suck, yes.
<RAOF> Can you recreate the backbuffer or something?  Like, swap out the composite overlay window?
<DBO> I dont think so
<DBO> maybe?
<RAOF> That might be something to try, if some tiling bit isn't getting reset properly across suspend.
<DBO> wow
<DBO> I just realized that the opengl plugin in compiz creates a shader in the most crazy ass fashion
<DBO> im betting if we change how we paint this thing
<DBO> that will fix it
<RAOF> Hah!
<RAOF> Always it is with the craaaazy compiz!
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good work on unity-greeter today, fixed 2 of my bugs!
<jbicha> my indicators are in a crash-loop, it's "fun" to see the appmenu appearing and reappearing
<jbicha> are there any logs I can look at it to see what's breaking with my indicators?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, :)
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: good morning
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey guys, how are you?
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<RAOF> Hey pitti
<pitti> so, interesting release night..
<kenvandine> pitti, how is the release looking?
<pitti> was respun during the night due to a pretty serious bug with GPT partitions
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<RAOF> Oh, no!  It's didrocks!  Quick, hide! :)
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> RAOF: not fast enough! :-)
<didrocks> the more I see bug report, the more I will be in favor to revert Ctrl + Del to simply Del. The trash is there for fat fingers…
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I agree with that..
<pitti> and now crtl+del is harder to do than shift-del, which immediately removes it..
<pitti> this was one of these rather pointless changes which destroy the habits learned in years *sigh*
<jasoncwarner_> pitti didrocks change it to just DEL? makes most sense to me.
<didrocks> can do it if you both agree :)
<didrocks> and +1 with pitti's remark, it's harder that shift + del, which is some kind of hilarious :)
<didrocks> than*
<pitti> didrocks: we'd need to update the GNOME documentation for that, too, though
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, so, opening/find a bug and subscribe the doc team to it? (I think there is no patch to the doc for all the indicator/systray removal anyway)
<pitti> not sure whether it's in gnome-user-guide or nautilus help or both
<didrocks> I can have a look, will do that after the cjk landing
<didrocks> pitti: so, a bunch of package will land with real cjk support (there was a first attempt one ok ago while I was on vacation if i understood correctly), but this time, the correct patches will land
<pitti> just saw the confirmation in the bug, nice to hear!
<didrocks> this touches apt-xapian-index, zg-extension, sotware-center and unity
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: FYI ^
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will land today if all go well :)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: saw that....big change...lots of testing needed
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: indeed
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: what was missing from the first round was the rebuild of the index once cjk is there
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ah...cool...thanks
<jasoncwarner_> once this gets in then, back to oneconf? ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I finished the first round of oneconf in parrallel, it's now working with software-center gtk3 :)
<didrocks> still missing some speedup improvment (caching and stuff) that I made for the gtk2 version, but it's usable (the whole software-center gtk3 needs some speedups anyways)
<jbicha> didrocks: I'll take care of making sure the Ubuntu docs say just Delete
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm writing a script for that, will be way easier :)
<jbicha> it's not in that many places, is it?
<didrocks> jbicha: it's in gnome-user-guide FYI, I just run a script to do the sed and such
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, but there are the translations ;)
<jbicha> didrocks: the real docs are in ubuntu-docs, gnome-user-docs is currently just a copy from Debian, it's unclear whether we want to maintain a diff there
<didrocks> jbicha: if I press F1 on nautilus, it's gnome-user-docs which is used, isn't it?
<jbicha> didrocks: yes that will need to be patched too, thanks :-)
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm patching this one (and so, add the tool for regenerating the patch for easier use), can you take care of ubuntu-docs, please?
<jbicha> didrocks: actually can you correct the nautilus help link to point to ghelp:ubuntu-docs instead of gnome-user-docs?
<jbicha> gnome-user-docs isn't installed by default
<jbicha> I thought Nautilus shipped its own help but it just piggybacks on the system help since it's Core
<didrocks> jbicha: you're right, it's not installed by default
<didrocks> weird, it's in main, maybe for the dvd?
<jbicha> didrocks: upgraders will still have it & it's pulled in for users who install gnome shell
<jbicha> for Natty, we heavily modified gnome-user-docs instead of just using ubuntu-docs so it was installed in Natty
<RAOF> pitti: You're our resident PolicyKit maestro, right?  In bug #837851 it seems that policykit hates colord running as not root; is there a way to tell PolicyKit that it's ok for the colord user to check whether $USER has authorisation on its interfaces?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837851 in colord ""Color" tool in GNOME System Settings only recognizes my webcam as color-manageable device" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837851
<didrocks> jbicha: ah, makes sense then, now everything is in ubuntu-docs? I should not touch gnome-user-docs then
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, it's just easier to keep gnome-user-docs in sync with Debian for now
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, I remove my script then :)
<didrocks> jbicha: adding an ubuntu-docs task and assign to you, ok?
<jbicha> didrocks: that's fine, we were thinking about pushing a new ubuntu-docs update this weekend
<RAOF> pitti: Specifically, colord asks polkit, as the colord user, whether $USER is authorised to perform the actions, and polkit only allows root to query whether someone else is authorised to perform an action (presumably for security purposes).
<didrocks> jbicha: but that means that we will have to patch every application to reference ubuntu-docs rather than gnome-user-docs?
<jbicha> didrocks: there aren't that many apps that use g-u-d, but gnome-control-center probably does
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, let's try to change it for nautilus first
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> jbicha: so, basically, now it's ghelp:gnome-help#… should it be ghelp:ubuntu-help#… ?
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty well, thanks!
<pitti> RAOF: (will get to you, still stuck in release juggling and CD testing in parallel)
<RAOF> pitti: No problem!
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i just did apport-bug compiz, and apport seems to have frozen :/
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, when we push the new ubuntu-docs we'll have to change it again though because the new url will be help:
<jbicha> instead of ghelp:
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, let's do that change once you pushed the new ubuntu-docs package, ok?
<didrocks> jbicha: I'll just push the Ctrl + Del -> Del
<jbicha> didrocks: yes the other isn't ready yet
<pitti> RAOF: so, polkit
<pitti> RAOF: right, I'm afraid the 'ownuser || uid==0" check is hardcoded, so that you can't spy on other uers
<pitti> users
<RAOF> That seems like a misfeature.
<pitti> so for this we'd need a provision to mark a particular system user as being able to do the same
<RAOF> Right, that was what I was thinking.
<pitti> or a particular program
<pitti> like, this privilege could become a polkit privilege
<pitti> (recursivity FTW)
<RAOF> org.freedesktop.polkit.check_authorisation :)
<RAOF> Hm, no.  That wouldn't work; it needs to be a per-action thing.
<RAOF> You want the colord user to be able to check whether $USER is authorised for org.freedesktop.colord.*, but not anything else.
<RAOF> So, an extension to the action semantics could do this.
<pitti> RAOF: what does colord do if it cannot check this?
<RAOF> Refuses to add the device, so the cups and g-s-d integration fail.
<pitti> asked the other way round, what are the default permissions on org.freedesktop.colord.* ?
<RAOF> at_console
<pitti> I'm not entirely sure why it asks a particular user's permissions to add devices to cups, as cupsd is a system service
<pitti> RAOF: eww
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm not sure if cups is actually going to work *at all*
<pitti> colord uses polkit _and_ at_console?
<pitti> at_console is an ancient hack for programs which don't use polkit
<RAOF> Sorry, I couldn't remember the polkit name for at_console.  It's default-deny, allow for active user.
<pitti> ah, ok
<RAOF> Ah, allow_active.
<RAOF> Will allow_active allow cupsd access?
<pitti> no
<pitti> cupsd is not on any console
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<pitti> the consolekit stuff only works for actual sessions, not for system daemons
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.4.2-2ubuntu3 for upload on chinstrap
<pitti> RAOF: another option would be to actually stop using polkit, and control this with d-bus policy
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, thought so.  So, cupsd isn't going to work even once I fix the session stuff.
<pitti> RAOF: i. e. allow calling the API from root (that'll cover cupsd) and at_console
<pitti> cf. my comment about at_console being deprecated, though
<pitti> RAOF: yet another alternative is to let colord run as root, and lock it down with an apparmor profile
<RAOF> pitti: That would be reasonably easy, and a transitional plan while fixing polkit.
<pitti> RAOF: depends on how much patching is involved to remove all the polkit checks from colord
<RAOF> Although running as root _still_ won't fix cupsd, right?
<RAOF> pitti: colord has a --no-polkit option.
<pitti> RAOF: but I guess it could be factored out, and the functino would only ask polkit if geteuid() == 0
<pitti> and otherwise just allow it
<pitti> then we put a d-bus policy in front of it
<pitti> that patch should even be upstreamable
<pitti> RAOF: ah, that sounds promising, too
<RAOF> It wouldn't need to be a patch at all; we can just build colord without policykit support.
<pitti> you'd need to patch the d-bus policy, but that's relatively simple
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I know how to do that.
<pitti> some of the interfaces might be save for everyone to call
<pitti> and the ones that aren't should be removed from context="default" and added to <policy at_console="true">
<pitti> and again to <policy user="root">
<pitti> to cover g-s-d (first) and cupsd (second)
<pitti> RAOF: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf does that, for example
<RAOF> Great.
<RAOF> And then, a patch to polkit to allow doing this there.
<pitti> and a patch to its policy to allow access to root users, not just allow_active
<pitti> RAOF: ^ that's easy to do, I can help you with that once it becomes relevant
<pitti> (man pklocalauthority)
<pitti> something like
<pitti> [allow access to cups]
<pitti> Identity=unix-user:root
<pitti> Action=org.fd.colord.whatever
<pitti> ResultAny=yes
<didrocks> pitti: when you get a second: bug #838623. Do you need a bug/FFe for activating the CJK support? (it was supposed to already be activated, it wasn't the case though)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838623 in software-center "FFe, UIFe: bring back OneConf to Software-Center" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838623
<pitti> didrocks: no, bug fix
<didrocks> ok, thanks :)
<pitti> everything is supposed to work in CJK :)
<RAOF> Oh, there isn't an <allow_root>yes</allow_root> specifier in the actions.  That's kinda strange.
<didrocks> pitti: indeed :)
<RAOF> Let's play with dbus policy!
<pitti> RAOF: not in the .policy files, no; that needs to go into pklocalauthority
<RAOF> The strange corners you find in polkit!
<kamstrup> didrocks: don't sweat over dee - we don't need it really, all required things are distropatched by ken, it's just so that other distros can ship gwibber without cherry picking extra api from trunk :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: I know, was just kidding :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: phew, i wouldn't wanna upset you already after my second day back ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: it's never too late to upset me, seems that's dx paradigm ;-)
<rodrigo_> morning
<rodrigo_> kamstrup, did you get someone to upload jhbuild?
<kamstrup> rodrigo_: I poked lool (as he was the original maintainer afaik), but he was not overly keen on jumping in :-)
<rodrigo_> kamstrup, ok, I can do a merge proposal then
<rodrigo_> what's the jhbuild version you need?
<rodrigo_> hmm, there's only 2.32.4 from last December in download.gnome.org
<kamstrup> rodrigo_: that's also the one :-)
<rodrigo_> that's the one you need?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, enjoying your new laptop? ;)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: yes, yes I am
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<jasoncwarner_> and, chrisccoulson , glad you are here! :) I had a question for you. I just installed aurora build of FF
<jasoncwarner_> and the menu and ubuntu theme went away
<jasoncwarner_> anyway to get those back?
<chrisccoulson> i really want to buy a new laptop, but i fear that jo might end my life if i spend money on one, when we're meant to be saving for our own house ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, the menu disappeared entirely, or appears in it's own window?
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: it is just not in the global menu position. I would like to renable that because it takes up precious screen realestate on the smaller monitor! :)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: just tell her for hte good of your relationship you need a new laptop
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, you could try reporting a bug with apport-bug, as the new apport hook i wrote attaches lots of useful information which might save me asking lots of quetions :)
<jasoncwarner_> and then watch how quickly a good relationship can go bad ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: I think the menu is the new firefox "we don't enable third party libraries anymore" stuff
<jasoncwarner_> it says it will be renabled when it is "compatible"
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, this is a build from the firefox-aurora PPA isn't it?
<jasoncwarner_> whatever that means
<jasoncwarner_> yes
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, yeah, apport-bug firefox might help me figure out what's wrong :)
<jasoncwarner_> ok..
<chrisccoulson> it should let you report a bug from the PPA
<chrisccoulson> and it will be useful to find out if the new hook works from there :)
<jasoncwarner_> what about the ubuntu theme? can that be reenabled as well?
<jasoncwarner_> stock firefox isn't exactly pretty :/
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, we only shipped with the stock firefox theme before (it just inherits colours from our theme)
<jasoncwarner_> this "every new release of firefox breaks all the plugins" thing is getting old...
<jasoncwarner_> I highly doubt all those plugins are broken
<jasoncwarner_> would like to be able to override and try it out anyway
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, did you manage to report a bug?
<jasoncwarner_> on a call...do it in a bit...I'll let you know...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: don't you use https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/ ?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, that won't ever work for the globalmenu-extension
<chrisccoulson> if it's incompatible, forcing it on will likely just make it crash
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/838671
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 838671 in firefox "Auroa PPA does not work with global menu" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, ah, silly me. i need to refresh the aurora branch with the latest version of the extension ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, you apparently built with -sa; I'll edit the sources.changes in-place to drop the tarballs
<chrisccoulson> i should have checked that already
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/78687096/Extensions.txt
<zen_monkey> nights, how can i report an issue with gnome-settings-daemon from the gnome3-team?
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, or was this done for libreoffice_3.4.2.orig-ext-human-updates.tar.gz? i. e. is that one new?
<zen_monkey> it's seriously hogging cpu... lappy will melt :D
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'll try whether uploading only this will work
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, i'll push the latest version and respin the build
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, oh, were you actually using a custom theme before btw?
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/78687110/Themes.txt shows that the default is enabled, but you have an incompatible theme installed in your profile
<jasoncwarner_> yeah...I was...
<Sweetshark> pitti: Yes, I had too build with -sa: there is one new tarball *-ext-human-updates (I hope you didnt drop that one ...)
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, that's the one I kept :)
<Sweetshark> *relieved*
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, the theme seems to work on a current nightly with addon compatibility checking disabled
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, i'm respinning the aurora builds now, so you should get an update in a few hours
<chrisccoulson> wow, i've reported 3 bugs this morning. i think that's the most i've reported in ages ;)
<didrocks> pitti: small pygi question, how do you handle out parameter for basic types, like GtkMenuPositionFunc (x and y) ?
<pitti> didrocks: normally, when you just simply call them, they are part of the return tuple
<pitti> but in this case these are out values of a callback
<pitti> didrocks: in theory, the callback should just return them, but I don't know whether anyone did that before
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let's have a try then ;)
<didrocks> pitti: interestingly, it seems to work for y, but not for x… I try adding random parameters, it doesn't complain…
<ronoc> pitti, hey ! do you know a way to query if the guest session is disabled on a system ? I could not see anything obvious on d-feet
<pitti> didrocks: with somethign as complex and unusual as correctly marshalling out arguments for callbacks I'd not be surprised if it's buggy..
<pitti> ronoc: hm, that's a question for robert_ancell
<pitti> ronoc: I'm not familiar with how lightdm handles that, I'm afraid
<ronoc> pitti, sure no probs
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, confirm, only y is working, where should I open a bug, can get a minimal reproduceable testcase
<pitti> didrocks: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=pygobject
<didrocks> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: does that block you?
<pitti> didrocks: I used popup_for_menu() in computer-janitor, but with a None callback, so I didn't notice that
<didrocks> pitti: not, it's just a little bit uglier (the popup menu will appear where the cursor is)
<pitti> yeah, that seems to be a reasonable default (menu where you click)
<didrocks> so, not a blocker, just a polish
<pitti> right
<didrocks> that's not the behavior of what I was using: gtkMenuToolButton
<didrocks> it position the button above or below
<didrocks> but this button has two part: the button itself and the dropdown to show the menu
<didrocks> in mpt's spec, it's only one button (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#oneconf)
<didrocks> so trying to polish this with a regular button which shows the popupmenu
<didrocks> ok, it works on the minimum "not reproducer" :/
<didrocks> pitti: oh I get it, it's because I was on my secondary screen, and so x was outside my monitor and so, it sticks on the monitor border
<didrocks> so in a nutshell, it works, I just have the get the absolute coordinate
<pitti> nice!
<pitti> didrocks: so the callback just returns the actual return value and all the out values in order?
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, and you just have to not list them as args of the method of course :)
<pitti> right
<pitti> nice
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: just sent you my bootcharts for today...now I'm going to bed! have to get up around 5 for a call :/
<rodrigo_> hmm, I don't get any mail when packages in the queue are accepted (or rejected, don't know), is that normal?
<Sweetshark> pitti, jasoncwarner_: tommorrow morning I wont be on IRC as I will fly to http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Hackfest2011
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: ok, thanks. have fun and crack some heads ;)
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: see if you can get any traction on simplifying the UI! :)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: yep
 * jasoncwarner_ notes that he sounds like a broken record sometimes
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: Christoph will be there too ...
<jasoncwarner_> nice...when are you back?
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: I fly back on sunday.
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: ok...we'll catch up next week. cheers. have fun...
 * jasoncwarner_ going to bed for real this time...
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ok, we need some further mods for that
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
 * didrocks has a super small testcase working, but returning the same coordinate in pressing enter or clicking on the mouse doesn't do the same thing in software-center O_o
<ronoc> pitti, is mvo on holidays ?
<pitti> ronoc: yes
<stgraber> didrocks: hey, for Edubuntu we're customizing the big-friendly-button of unity. Apparently diverting /usr/share/unity/4/launcher_bfb.png does the trick for the 3d version but not for the 2d one. Do you happen to know the equivalent?
<didrocks> stgraber: I guess that agateau used the vendor-logo or something like that, but he should fix it for using the same
<didrocks> agateau: FYI ^^
<stgraber> agateau: bug 838829
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838829 in edubuntu-artwork "[UIFe] Big friendly button not customized in Unity 2d" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838829
<stgraber> agateau: I'm fine diverting another file if needed but I guess using the same icon for both versions would be better :)
<agateau> stgraber: is it for Natty or Oneiric
<agateau> ?
<stgraber> agateau: Oneiric
<agateau> stgraber: : I sent an email to design and dx asking if everyone agreed on using distributor-logo... it seems I was ignored :/
<didrocks> agateau: stop using standard icons! :)
<agateau> didrocks: heh, my mistake, won't happen again :)
<didrocks> hope so! :-)
<agateau> stgraber: I think bug 838829 should be reassigned to unity-2d (or at least marked as "also affect")
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838829 in edubuntu-artwork "[UIFe] Big friendly button not customized in Unity 2d" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838829
<stgraber> agateau: Sure, I can change that to "Make unity-2d use the same bfb icon as unity". Will I have that done by beta2?
<agateau> stgraber: I think so
 * agateau starts a branch
<stgraber> agateau: should I assign that bug to you?
<agateau> stgraber: please do
<Daviey> GRRRRR.. who bound Alt+a ? :(
<Daviey> How do you change keybindings in unity?
<pitti> Daviey: bound to what?
<pitti> Daviey: these days, in ccsm I think
<pitti> but Alt+A doesn't do anything here, it gets into the application here
<pitti> it's not supposed to be bound to anything
<oier> I have seen that there is some kind of alt+' switcher but in my ccsm unity plugin I don't see any switcher tab to activate or configure it
<oier> am I missing an update or a package?
<tedg> pitti, Hey, what is the machine that has the archives on it that we can grep through?  I can't remember its name.
<pitti> tedg: people.canonical.com? that's lillypilly
<pitti> tedg: it's not about "Label Empty", is it?
<tedg> pitti, I don't think so...
<pitti> tedg: ok; I subscribed you to a bug, but it's debugged nwo
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I forgot to start up my mail this morning, so it's still downloading :-)
<didrocks> rebooting on unity-2d, brb
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, trying to build the lightning source package is painful in oneiric
<chrisccoulson> just the source
<chrisccoulson> it takes nearly 15 minutes with bzip compression
<chrisccoulson> and i have to do it 4 times :(
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, that sounds painful
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thunderbird-bin doesn't integrate to the session isn't it? (I always have it running and so, the gnome-session dialog)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i'm not too sure what you're asking
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: when I quit my session, I almost always have the "thunderbird-bin doesn't respond" dialog
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: even if I closed the thunderbird window before
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've not seen that before. in any case, there is no integration at all on the default install (for tbird or firefox), because libgnome isn't on the CD
<chrisccoulson> so you won't see that dialog normally ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I get it almost everytime
<chrisccoulson> does thunderbird actually appear to close?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: the -bin is still their, but there is no more window
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> any chance of attaching gdb to the process?
<chrisccoulson> i've seen a shutdown hang before
<didrocks> rebooting with new gnome-session
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure, will do that (probably tomorrow)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Daviey> pitti: sorry, missed your response. Seems that Alt+a is now doing 'similar' behaviour to alt+tab.. showing a preview rather than icons tho.
<pitti> Daviey: hm, that's supposed to be Alt+`
<pitti> njpatel, didrocks ^
<Daviey> pitti: Hmm, yes - showing the same thing on both shortcuts for me
<Daviey> a real pain the butt for irssi users :)
<pitti> ok, that sounds like a bug
<didrocks> Daviey: do you have unity trunk?
<Daviey> didrocks: no, oneiric up-to-date
<pitti> Daviey: at least it's not meant to behave like this, so it's fixable :)
<Daviey> pitti: hurray!
<didrocks> Daviey: ok, so, there is a change right now about it
<Daviey> I am such a noob, i'm not quite sure what to raise it against.
<didrocks> Daviey: normally, now, it tries to detect the key above the tab
<pitti> Daviey: raising it against #ubuntu-desktop is not a bad start :)
<didrocks> Daviey: I just pushed unity, it will be available in a few hours
<Daviey> lol
<pitti> didrocks: how is it supposed to detect where a key is located?
<pitti> didrocks: my ` key is in the lower left corner of the keyboard..
<Daviey> webcam + OCR?
<pitti> above the Tab key is +/= for me
<didrocks> yeah, webcam is required now  :)
<Daviey> heh
<didrocks> pitti: some low level xkeyboard API
<didrocks> to have the ranges, and such
<didrocks> mutter is doing the same btw
<pitti> didrocks: that sounds crazy and bug prone
<Daviey> didrocks: For the impatient, is there a PPA with trunk?
<pitti> I've heard several people now who have that on totally unexpected keys
<didrocks> pitti: there is a shortcut anyway, it seems the keycode is 45
<didrocks> Daviey: no, there isn't
<didrocks> pitti: for gnome-shell
<didrocks> or unity?
<pitti> unity, I suppose
<didrocks> pitti: it was an hardcoded key before
<pitti> didrocks: that sounds better
<didrocks> worked only on US config
<pitti> didrocks: how on earth is software supposed to be able to figure out how my keyboard is physically arranged?
<didrocks> pitti: is it better to get the current state which is Alt + Altgr + è on a french keyboard, for instance?
<pitti> Can't it be Alt+Tab and Ctrl+Tab or so?
<didrocks> pitti: mutter is doing the same for a release already, I just saw that the unity guys went the same path (avoid random keys)
<pitti> hardcoded is the opposite of random?
<didrocks> and as they ignored modifier, it resulted in Daviey's bug, where A is mapped
<didrocks> pitti: random in term of layout on the keyboard?
<didrocks> pitti: Alt + Tab is already used, isn't it?
<pitti> didrocks: Alt+Tab is hardcoded as well, isn't it?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but on all keyboards, it's approximately at the same place
<didrocks> anyway, it's not mentionned anywhere, not in the changelog, in any bug
<didrocks> I just saw the change because I'm looking at unity trunk
<pitti> didrocks: so using ctrl+tab for the "other" switcher would be a lot more predictable?
<didrocks> pitti: that's a question for DBO and design I guess
<pitti> how do you want to document/explain to people how to find the other switcher?
<pitti> "Alt+some key on your keyboard, we can't tell you what it is" :)
<DBO> you mean "alt + key above tab"
<DBO> ?
<didrocks> pitti: again, it's not a question for me :) I'm not even supposed to be aware about it…
<pitti> DBO: except that it's not :)
<DBO> pitti, how do you figure?
<pitti> DBO: the key above tab is =/+ for me, and it doesn't do anythign with compiz
<didrocks> pitti: it's in the incoming release
<DBO> pitti, are you running trunk?
<pitti> DBO: no, current oneiric
<DBO> yeah you need trunk, the key detection works
<DBO> I had several people do testing
<DBO> you can too if you want
<DBO> there is a test program in unity trunk you can run
<DBO> it will tell you what the key above tab is on your layout
 * pitti branches lp:unity
<pitti> DBO: so no need to report all the bugs from e. g. Daviey?
<pitti> we'll test that program from trunk instead?
<DBO> yes just run the program
<DBO> test-keyutil
<DBO> in the tests directory
<DBO> if it prints out a key that is not your key above tab
<DBO> it failed
<DBO> so far, it has not failed
<pitti> ah, I guess I need to configure/make etc. first?
<pitti> ah, no configure
<pitti> didrocks: is there a trick how to only build tests/test-keyutil from a trunk checkout?
<didrocks> pitti: mkdir build
<didrocks> cd build
<didrocks> cmake ..
<didrocks> then, I guess cd tests && make
<didrocks> (instead of make in the root dir)
<desrt> arghghgh
 * desrt spends the last two days chasing a ghost
<DBO> pitti, sorry, didn't mean to leave you hanging
<didrocks> DBO: did you saw that the keycode can always be 49 btw?
<didrocks> DBO: that's why I read on some other code ;)
<DBO> desrt, in the end, it's revealed that you are the ghost
<didrocks> desrt: ghost window? :-)
<desrt> DBO: i see kernel bugs?
<DBO> desrt, I think you do
<DBO> didrocks, what?
<desrt> can everyone download and run a test program for me?
<desrt> http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=195399
<Daviey> DBO: If you need helping testing something, please do let me know :)
<desrt> it should print out a bunch of dots on your screen.  at some point, the dots should stop.
<DBO> Daviey, what keyboard layout do you use?
<didrocks> DBO: see the comment on http://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=4ea00e102b6afe25e2b84f9def2f44da1b4953c6
<DBO> desrt, it does this in a window, right?
<desrt> DBO: it's a console program...
<desrt> its interaction with you is limited to putchar('.'); fflush();
<Daviey> DBO: Oddly, English (US) atm
<Daviey> DBO: i do have an Xmodmap rebinding # to the button below Esc tho.
<desrt> depending on your luck, the crash could happen immediately or after a thousand or so iterations
<desrt> i've had to run it for as much as 5 minutes before
<DBO> Daviey, do what pitti is doing
<pitti> still building here
<pitti> apparently cmake generates broken Makefiles which don't work with parallel building :(
<Daviey> pitti: Are you building trunk unity for amd64?
<pitti> Daviey: yes
<DBO> I do -j4 constantly pitti
<didrocks> pitti: it works with parallell building here (thanksfully)
<Daviey> pitti: for the lazy, are you able to scp them somewhere?
<pitti> it still seems to build the world, even when running make in tests/
<pitti> Daviey: sure
<didrocks> but still takes 30 minutes just for unity
<Daviey> thanks.
<DBO> didrocks, I am making it longer by adding more test applications
<DBO> sorry!
<didrocks> DBO: what, you do test? where is the snow? :)
<pitti> Daviey: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/test-keyutil-amd64
<pitti> Key above Tab is grave
<pitti> well, what I thought
<pitti> I suppose that's based on the standard physical layout of a keyboard, not my real keyboard :)
<pitti> but I guess I'm a bit of a special case here
<pitti> DBO: &
<pitti> DBO: and when I switch to German layout, it still says the same
<DBO> pitti, what?
<pitti> sorry, that was meant to be a ^
<DBO> pitti, I honestly have no idea if that is right for you or not
<pitti> DBO: anyway, Alt+` was workign for me, so I guess Daviey's output is more interesting
<pitti> DBO: http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/images/kb_adv-pro_met720x471.jpg is my keyboard
<DBO> pitti, okay screw that
<didrocks> pitti: what is the keycode for reference,
<pitti> but as there is no way to find out about the physical layout of a keyboard, I guess that's the next best thing
<pitti> DBO: I'm not worried about my case
<pitti> DBO: I'm worried about Daviey's
<pitti> DBO: but it seems there is no point in reporting Daviey's bug now, when that got changed in trunk after all, right?
<pitti> didrocks: for what?
<didrocks> +=
<DBO> pitti, what layout does your keyboard report itself as?
<pitti> DBO: US
<Daviey> pitti: sorry, before i exec this - what is it? :)
<pitti> Daviey: don't worry, just an alias for rm -r
<Daviey> oh good
<pitti> Daviey: no, it just prints out a list to stdout, nothing more
<didrocks> pitti: I meant, the keycode of the key += (the one above the Tab)
<DBO> didrocks, his keyboard is lying to the xserver
<DBO> clearly that wont work
 * Daviey trusts pitti :)
<pitti> KeyPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x4200001,
<pitti>     root 0xbe, subw 0x0, time 40499628, (150,16), root:(766,853),
<pitti>     state 0x0, keycode 21 (keysym 0x3d, equal), same_screen YES,
<didrocks> yeah, it won't work then :)
<Daviey> pitti: http://pb.daviey.com/0QFc/
<pitti> "Key above Tab is numbersign"
<pitti> Daviey: does that sound true?
<Daviey> pitti: blame me for that, Xmodmap.
<DBO> so its true for you Daviey?
<Daviey> $ cat ~/.Xmodmap
<Daviey> keycode 49=numbersign
<Daviey> keycode 94=dead_tilde
<Daviey> remove Lock = Caps_Lock
<desrt> DBO: did it crash yet?
<Daviey> I can retest without that, if it helps test this?
<didrocks> pitti: and for your question about discoverability, this is another way than the arrow to show the instances FYI
<DBO> desrt, oh sorry I forgot to run it with everything else
<desrt> s'ok :)
<desrt> didrocks: can you test too, maybe?
<didrocks> desrt: sure
<DBO> desrt, didn't crash
<DBO> but
<DBO> stopped printing dots
<desrt> DBO: the stopping is the crashing
<desrt> can you give me your uname -r?
<DBO> 3.0.0-9-generic
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> apt-cache policy for libc, too?
<didrocks> desrt: same here, same kernel
<didrocks> 2.13-17ubuntu2
<desrt> thanks
<DBO> desrt, same as didrocks
<DBO> desrt, it prints a different number of dots each time if that helps
<pitti> Daviey: would be interesting to confirm, anyway, I guess
<desrt> DBO: it's a race... it happens by random chance
<desrt> we're on eglibc these days, right?
<DBO> pitti, you jelly of my key above tab code?
<pitti> DBO: "jelly"?
<DBO> sorry... too much reddit lately
<DBO> you dont like the key above tab stuff?
<pitti> DBO: my original question was debugging Daviey's issue of Alt+A, which is certainly unexpected
<pitti> and then we found that trunk uses a different approach than what's in oneiric right now
<pitti> so I guess the original bug is moot now
<DBO> more or less
<pitti> I still think Ctrl+Tab might be a little easier to document/explain/be more robust, but as long as it doesn't grab letters any more, I'm fin e:)
<DBO> pitti, ctrl+tab is used by other applications
<DBO> and you cant switch from alt-tab to ctrl-tab without the switcher going away
<Daviey> pitti: http://pb.daviey.com/1Cbb/
<Daviey> unmodified layout.
<Daviey> (incidently, without my modified layout alt+a works again)
<desrt> DBO, didrocks; can you try again with -static?
<DBO> desrt, sure
<desrt> annoyingly, static linking appears to solve the problem for me
<DBO> same
<desrt> which prevents me from checking old libc versions with new kernels
<desrt> puts more weight on chances of it being a libc bug, though
<desrt> time for a libc bug, methinks
<kenvandine> pitti, are you still around?
<pitti> kenvandine: again, yes (was at dinner)
<kenvandine> pitti, nm... unping :)
<pitti> heh
<dbarth> Amaranth: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/838693
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 838693 in compiz "Add support for GL-ES" [Undecided,New]
<Amaranth> dbarth: so the compiz changes are 59 files changed, 2330 insertions(+), 2934 deletions(-)
<Amaranth> and that's just compiz, not even including compiz-plugins-main
<Amaranth> yay for removing more code than added, I guess :)
<dbarth> Amaranth: woops
<dbarth> oh right, smspillaz mentioned the plugin rewrite you had to do
<Amaranth> haven't rewritten any plugins yet, just ported them all
<dbarth> well, yeah, in that case it's a significant distro-patch
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<DBO> its 3PM and all is quiet in the desktop team
<pitti> it's 9 pm, and my wife gets angry :)
<pitti> FTR, pygobject 2.90 uploaded \o/
<pitti> good night everyone!
<bryceh> pitti, night
<cyphermox> night pitti
<dupondje> Seems like network-manager-openvpn is broken
<dupondje> it does not change default route to the vpn tunnel, even if wanted
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-02
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, RAOF, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-boot-speed seems like the right place to track boot issues
<jasoncwarner_> yeah, that makes sense...perhaps I should upload the video there ;)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: that video un-glitch for you? I'm uploading the native video to U1 now
<robert_ancell> it could be a flash problem, I've only just got it working again
<RAOF> That video worked fine for me.
<jasoncwarner_> uploading to U1...but it is taking a long time...
 * robert_ancell -> dentist (duh, duh, duhhhhh!)
<jasoncwarner_> a big thank you to rodrigo for getting me back my keyboard options...and putting it in keyboard instead of the insane default gnome has...thank you rodrigo!
<RAOF> Yeah, props!
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, interesting thing about your bootchart is the cpu usage
<kenvandine> i compared mine, which is a little faster, and it looks similar
<kenvandine> most of the cpu is xorg
<kenvandine> i don't recall xorg being such a consumer of cycles at boot time last time we focused on speeding up boot
<kenvandine> for me unity-greeter runs from 12s until 43s
<kenvandine> and my boot is 49s total
<bryceh> kenvandine, me either
<kenvandine> i am sure pitti still has his old bootcharts
<kenvandine> probable on people
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/donald-maverick-final.png
<kenvandine> maverick final
<kenvandine> 12.89s
<bryceh> well, fair bit of cpu there on xorg
<kenvandine> xorg was still the biggest consumer...
<bryceh> fwiw, cpu and memory for xorg are often mostly driven by client program needs
<bryceh> so it's possible Xorg by itself hasn't changed at all in this respect, but we're driving load via heavier clients
<bryceh> in the Xorg.0.log it has timestamps for log messages, so that should give an idea of how long X is taking for its own internals
<kenvandine> yeah, in this case it is lightdm
<desrt> does anyone still have natty installed on a non-VM?
<kenvandine> desrt, not me
<bryceh> looking at my Xorg.0.log on a sandybridge with oneiric I see it showing 15 sec -> 17 sec, about 2 seconds which is about what we got it down to before (maybe .5-1 second more)
<bryceh> however it's odd that it starts at 15 sec rather than 0
<micahg> desrt: I do
<kenvandine> bryceh, on the maverick bootchart it started at about 8s
<kenvandine> just 4s before completion
<desrt> micahg: would you mind testing something for me?
<desrt> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/838975
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 838975 in eglibc "weird pthread/fork race/deadlock" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> bryceh, maybe lightdm is pushing X harder than gdm was?
<micahg> desrt: how long? doesn it need to be tonight
<bryceh> maybe
<desrt> micahg: download, compile, run
<desrt> should take < 1 minute
<kenvandine> would be surprising... but dunno
<micahg> desrt: k, np
<bryceh> mm I spot a sec we can easily win back
<desrt> micahg: you'll need -pthread for the compile
<desrt> micahg: when you run the program it should display a sequence of dots on your screen
<bryceh> unity_support_test is run, taking ~1 sec, but we shouldn't need to run that every boot
<desrt> micahg: either the dots will stop at some point, or will go forever
<kenvandine> good point
<desrt> micahg: running it for a minute or two should be enough to see if the bug exists
<desrt> it is known to exist in oneiric but not in lucid
<desrt> i'm trying to bisect that a bit :)
<kenvandine> bryceh, zg is a bit harsh too
<kenvandine> and it seems to block unity
<micahg> desrt: gcc -pthread test.c?
<desrt> that will work
<desrt> then run ./a.out
<kenvandine> over 4s of thrashing on mine before unity starts
<micahg> desrt: stops
<desrt> micahg: thanks.
<desrt> wi micahg
<micahg> desrt: that's with natty with -proposed enabled
<bryceh> wonder if laptop-mode is causing some of the lagging?
<desrt> micahg: this is a pretty wide-spread bug.  probably upstream.
<kenvandine> and there is a load of stuff starting before unity that doesn't need to
<kenvandine> like gnome-screensaver starts very early
<bryceh> no, we had laptop-mode before
<kenvandine> i suppose that is lightdm
<kenvandine> the eds related stuff starts before unity too
<bryceh> indicator-sound appears to take a large chunk of time?
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: I have it installed...that is what my wife runs
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: need me to test something?
<kenvandine> seems like all the unity services start after everything else desktop related
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: micahg just confirmed the bug
<bryceh> kenvandine, yeah
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: ok
<kenvandine> bryceh, not on mine
<desrt> i guess i need to find a maverick box to test next :)
<bryceh> kenvandine, looking at jason's
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: out of luck there!
<kenvandine> we should be starting all the unity related things first
<micahg> desrt: this doesn't show in a VM?
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: I don't run something I didn't work on ;)
<desrt> micahg: i don't know if it will
<bryceh> on jason's I see indicator-sound twice
<desrt> micahg: just wanted to eliminate a possible extra factor
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine and bryceh any idea why X cpu usage would be so high? and what is going on at various stages of my boot? i can't believe it would take that long etc
<desrt> micahg: it's quite possible to get a false negative here -- but false positives are impossible
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: luckily, I can't blame gwibber ;)
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<desrt> since if it stops printing dots then, by definition, something is broken
<micahg> desrt: I can try in my maverick vm
<desrt> micahg: would be appreciated
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kenvandine> gwibber-service should start on a 30s delay :)
<bryceh> it has timestamps so we can see what X is doing
<desrt> micahg: can i get the verisons on your kernel and libc?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: sure...one sec
<jasoncwarner_> ps. anyone know a command line pastebin tool? would be super handy
<desrt> fpaste or pastebinit
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, anyway, like I mentioned earlier, oftentimes X cpu usage is due to it responding to client demands, rather than its own internal needs
<micahg> desrt: 2.6.38-11.49 and 2.13-0ubuntu13
<desrt> cheers
<bryceh> my guess is that X is done setting itself up within a few seconds, and all the later cpu activity is driven by clients
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: http://pastebin.com/0iQeR82D
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, yeah pastebinit rocks :-)
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/4hq85aJPLb1j0Vmeu0Mpwp
<kenvandine> that is my bootchart
<kenvandine> quite a bit different than jasoncwarner_'s
<bryceh> The X log starts at 17.0 sec's
<bryceh> at 17.1 it starts probing video outputs
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, looks like it takes a whole *2 seconds* to do that
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, SSD in that thing?
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: do you have an SSD? I have 7200rpm right now....but really most people are not going to hvae SSD for a while more
<kenvandine> mine is an SSD
<bryceh> yikes...  3 HDMI, 3 DisplayPort, an LVDS, and a VGA.  Lots of outputs.  Still, that's a long time spent
<kenvandine> and for comparison... it had a 9s boot with maverick
<kenvandine> clean install and fresh user account with maverick that is
<kenvandine> it was FAST
<micahg> desrt: yeah, keeps going in the maverick vm
<jasoncwarner_> 9 sec boot on maverick to a 40 second boot now?
<kenvandine> 49s now
<jasoncwarner_> sorry, 50 second boot?
<desrt> micahg: version numbers from that one?
<jasoncwarner_> sheesh!
<kenvandine> yup
<jasoncwarner_> at least not 1.5 minutes like mine...but, you know...bad ;)
<kenvandine> but... the cycle before... it was over 2 minutes :)
<bryceh> ew, then it probes the outputs again a second time... another 2 sec hit
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, in one cycle it went from over 2m to 9s
<micahg> desrt: 2.6.35-28.50 and 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2
<jasoncwarner_> I like that way, let's do that! ;)
<kenvandine> early this cycle it was well over a minute too
<kenvandine> it has gotten faster
<desrt> micahg: thanks.  infos added.
<bryceh> then I'm seeing several more EDID info gathering's which are probably client apps asking for monitor info
<bryceh> kenvandine, pastebin your Xorg.0.log too
 * desrt starts to ponder the possibility of a glibc build
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/05PsmJwntn4cd6LlprxUTX
<kenvandine> bryceh, ^^
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: btw...just got the x220...love it. my battery life is like 5.5 hours...miss some screen realestate, but loving how small it is and stuff...you should get another one and make this one the x220 ;)
<kenvandine> ugh, those u1 urls have gotten ugly
<bryceh> [     5.810] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section
<bryceh> [     8.469] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
<kenvandine> that looks slow
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: how are you putting those up on u1 so fast? do you have command line tool to get the URL or something? I have been using webclient and that is slow
<bryceh> kenvandine, 2.5 sec for it to study your video outputs?
<bryceh> [     8.530] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
<bryceh> [    11.174] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, just the cp command
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: i got a T420 now.  loving it.
<kenvandine> bryceh, and nothing is plugged into it
<bryceh> kenvandine, craziness there
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: i need the T series.  i have two external monitors at home and i use my laptop to double as a desktop when docked
<bryceh> RAOF, what do you think is going on?  probing output and sleeping?
<kenvandine> i get about 5 hours on battery with my old T400
<kenvandine> with the SSD
<kenvandine> the SSD was the single best upgrade ever!
<RAOF> bryceh: Looking at it; VGA output probing can be slow, I understand.
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: nothing wrong with the Tseries...can't wait to put an SSD in this and get 6+ hours, however ;)
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: the evil nvidia optimus crap t420s was sent back.  lenovo was nice enough to take it without restocking fee due to the troubles.
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: with the slice battery i'm supposed to get ~30 hours on the T420 :)
<jasoncwarner_> then, watch out...the number of manager emails I can send is limited to my battery life...this thing is gonna make my emails go through the roof!
<bryceh> kenvandine, looks like X is pretty much done by 11.383, so it took about 6.5 sec (mostly that VGA output probing).
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: slice battery?
<bryceh> kenvandine, but notice the stuff after 11.383; things are asking for monitor info  multiple times
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: clips onto the bottom, attaching to the dock port
<kenvandine> yeah, in my bootchart something is clearly using cpu and blaming X
<kenvandine> bryceh, what kinds of things would be asking for that?
<kenvandine> i would think the only thing that would care is unity and X
<kenvandine> but unity is staring way late
<RAOF> bryceh: Didn't we determine that compiz was doing a *huge* amount of unnecessary work during startup roundtripping to the X server?
<bryceh> hmm
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah
<bryceh> did we include or exclude compiz with the earlier boot speed studies?
<kenvandine> RAOF, but in my care Xorg appears to be very busy long before compiz starts
<RAOF> Which was why switching away from X to VT1 made startup much faster, even including the switch-back to X.
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: it's a bit on the heavy side, but at 30 hours, that's not too surprising...
<bryceh> kenvandine, gnome-settings-daemon has a fair bit of X invocations in it
<RAOF> bryceh: You know, we could totally make X startup not block on the VGA polling.
<kenvandine> RAOF, bryceh: in my bootchart compiz is starting at about 32s into the 49s boot
<bryceh> RAOF, do tell
<RAOF> bryceh: Oh, just by doing it asynchronously.
<RAOF> bryceh: It'd be not a *lot* more than a SMOP.
<bryceh> hmm, maybe we should hook up xtrace for the first 2 min to record what client operations are actually going on?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: tell me what to do and I'll run it....
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, heh, also a SMOP
<kenvandine> on my bootchart, g-s-d isn't starting before compiz either
<kenvandine> the only thing running at the same time that looks like it could be using X is lightdm
 * kenvandine blames robert_ancell :-p
<RAOF> kenvandine: DUDE!  Why is your udev so fast?
<kenvandine> RAOF, dude... this laptop had a 9s boot with maverick...
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine hopes this T400 lasts 3 more years :)
<RAOF> Alternatively, why does my modprobe take like 10 seconds.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> good question too
<RAOF> On a SandyBridge, with fast SSD.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: SMOP?
<kenvandine> simple matter of programming
<RAOF> Simple Matter of Programming.
<jasoncwarner_> ah ;)
 * jasoncwarner_ waves hands and talks about it being easy...
<kenvandine> i gotta run guys... bbiaf
<bryceh> yeah I think we'd need to hack xtrace into the boot sequence somewhere, maybe in lightdm
<RAOF> Well, with X there's a *lot* of scope for things not just being a SMOP.
<RAOF> That should be a simple matter of getting lightdm to execute "xtrace gnome-session" rather than just "gnome-session", right?
<bryceh> yeah maybe
<bryceh> but I'm not sure that'd report all client activity or just gnome-session itself
<bryceh> well, worth trying anyway
<RAOF> xtrace sets up a proxy X server; gnome-session and everything with the same environment as gnome-session would go thorugh it.
<RAOF> I'd expect that to mean "everything that gnome-session starts", and that's everything :)
<bryceh> alrighty
<bryceh> hey if this works it could give us a really powerful tool for analyzing boot slowness
<RAOF> Hey, how did we test that "boot is super fast if we're not at X" thing?
<bryceh> not at X?
<bryceh> oh, hmm.  stick in a chvt 1 somewhere?
<RAOF> Hm, in lightdm's post-start staza should do.
<RAOF> Let's give this a whirl.
<bryceh>  /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.conf has some timing info in it too
<bryceh> hmm, on my system it looks like X signalled itself ready after about 4.5 sec; not bad
<kenvandine> [+0.03s] DEBUG: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
<kenvandine> [+5.73s] DEBUG: Got signal 10 from process 1175
<bryceh> kenvandine, yep 5.7 sec in your case
<kenvandine> and the log ends at +5.80
<kenvandine> so lightdm itself looks like it is almost all waiting
<bryceh> maybe with async VGA we could drop that to closer to 2 sec, but still doesn't explain all the other time
<bryceh> yeah mind seems to end with
<bryceh> [+5.99s] DEBUG: Activating VT 7
<kenvandine> i guess the rest is waiting for gnome-session to do something
<kenvandine> about 6s after lightdm starts, gnome-session starts
<kenvandine> ssh-agent
<kenvandine> and gnome-settings-daemon
<kenvandine> and then like 19s before anything else really happens
<kenvandine> but all the time X is getting hit... so must be g-s-d
<jbicha> my indicators keep crashing which makes Unity very frustrating to use, how do I report this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/680255/
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: btw...I <3 you for pastebinit
<bryceh> :-)
 * bryceh tries slapping an xtrace into Xsession
<kenvandine> jbicha, looks like unity-panel-service not the indicators
<kenvandine> jbicha, actually maybe it is indicator-weather
<kenvandine> jbicha, try removing that and see if it gets better
<kenvandine> jbicha, looks like indicator-weather uses gtk2... but the unity-panel-service is gtk3
<kenvandine> so that can't work
<bryceh> hmm, that did not work
<jbicha> kenvandine: thanks, that might be it
<bryceh> my bootchart:  http://www.bryceharrington.org/files/clanfield-oneiric-20110901-1.png
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: wow..80s ?
 * jasoncwarner_ steps out for a few...be back later.
<kenvandine> holy stacking craziness batman
<kenvandine> alt-tab only shows up if all the windows aren't shown and the dash shows up behind everything
<TheMuso> jbicha: Ah crap, didn't notice your yelp-tools branch was an ubuntu-desktop packaging branch, I'll use that branch then, since its better to use the packaging branch anyway.
<jbicha> TheMuso: thanks, Launchpad makes it easy to propose a merge with the wrong one :(
<TheMuso> Yup.
<RAOF> For the sake of completeness, here's my bootchart http://ubuntuone.com/4JPVYvpQV432sBGgXNzH8z
<RAOF> And trying to chvt during startup is no longer much fun; I think unity_support_test fails, so the session doesn't get loaded.
<TheMuso> jbicha: Seems itstool is also needed at build time. Nvm updating, I've done it locally, but please test build next time.
<bryceh> haha
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: hey, do you have some time to tweak your bootchart to include the desktop session, too?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: sure...let me know wha tyou need me to do and I can do that...
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: please edit /etc/init/bootchart.conf
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: and comment out the "stop on stopped rc" line
<jasoncwarner_> ok...edit it? like in libreoffice? :P j/k
<jasoncwarner_> after that, reboot?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: right
<jasoncwarner_> rebooting...be back in a few...
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: and as soon as you are in the desktop session, do "sudo stop bootchart"
<jasoncwarner_> ok
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: back...that took a long time!
<jasoncwarner_> also lost my theme and icons :/
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: emailed you latest bootchart
<jasoncwarner_> rebooting again....
<pitti> urgh
<jasoncwarner_> freakin' gnome-systems-deamon...always crashing on me...
<jasoncwarner_> I wonder if 1/2 my problems are because of that thing
<pitti> yes, presumably more than half
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: still with 2.21.90?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: replied to your first mail
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: sorry, you sent me the .tgz; can you send me the .png?
<jasoncwarner_> pitt
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: sure
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I'll do two reboots to get a bootchart of mine, to compare
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: btw..saw a note on one of the gnome-settings-daemon bugs from robbiew and it says tha tif you are plugged into power, the g--s doesn't crash
<jasoncwarner_> I just tested that and it is true
<jasoncwarner_> it doesn't crash
<jasoncwarner_> weird
<jasoncwarner_> g-s-s tha tis
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti should I do this from your email? sudo rm /var/lib/ureadahead/*pack and reboot twice?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: yes, it doesn't crash for me either
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: yes, please do this: after the first boot, wait a bit (45 seconds into the session or so) until /var/lib/ureadahead/ has some pack files
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: then reboot the second time, and remember the "sudo stop bootchart"
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: after that, wait for a bit until /var/log/bootchart/ has a new one, and send that
<jasoncwarner_> should I do sudo stop bootchart both times or just he second?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: both times
<jasoncwarner_> ok...going
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti just emailed latest...
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: replied again with a comparison with my bootchart
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/donald-oneiric-20110902.png
<pitti> compared to your's it's good, but compared to natty, or considering what this machine is able to do, it's ridiculously poor
<pitti> my boot time more than doubled since natty, where natty already was 50% slower than lucid
<jasoncwarner_> and you and I have the same machine now, except I don't have SSD righ tnow
<jasoncwarner_> gah...looks like we have some work ahead of us!
<pitti> right, but SSD vs. HDD should only make a difference initially, in ureadahead stage
<pitti> i. e. it should take almost no time for me, and about 10 seconds for you
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: xdub-oneiric-20110902-1.png (from your latest mail) looks really bad
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: xdub-oneiric-20110902-2.png looks fine, ureadahead did its job there
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: is xdub-oneiric-20110902-1.png after you removed the pack files?
<jasoncwarner_> they both are
<jasoncwarner_> 1 would be the first boot
<jasoncwarner_> 2 would be the second boot after removing the pack files
<pitti> ok, so we can ignore -1
<pitti> so, 15 seconds until X starts
<pitti> that's about as fast as it can be with a HDD
<pitti> still very poor HDD utilization
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: look at the green line at the top of the bootchart
<pitti> you reach 86 MB/s for about a second, more than half of the big red IO wait block it just crawls along
<pitti> seek times suck :)
<pitti> I still don't understand why there is just one CPU utilized, and the other is completely idle
<pitti> and there's a horrible amount of IO going on during the desktop session
<pitti> it seems ureadahead didn't catch that part
 * jasoncwarner_ thinks he should mail pitti his laptop ;)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ok, nothign specific I could put my finger on, but there's two blatant things:
<pitti> - X is ridiculously slow
<pitti> - IO wait kills desktop performance
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: for the second, we can try something
<jasoncwarner_> k
<pitti> 1. edit /etc/init/ureadahead.conf and change "sleep 45" to "sleep 90"
<pitti> make that 95
<pitti> 2. sudo rm /var/lib/ureadahead/pack
<pitti> 3. reboot, "sudo stop bootchart"
<pitti> 4. wait until you have /var/lib/ureadahead/pack
<pitti> 5. perhaps clean up old boot charts, to not lose track what's new
<jasoncwarner_> do I need to reboot twice again?
<pitti> 6. reboot a second time, wait for boot chart to appear
<pitti> sorry, after the second reboot you again need "sudo stop bootchart"
<pitti> [done]
<pitti> that should hopefully take the desktop part into ureadahead's umbrella
<pitti> and we can then see the CPU problems
<jasoncwarner_> ok...going to reboot, step #3
<jasoncwarner_> be back in a few
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I have no idea about the X.org part, though; perhaps bryce or RAOF know about some known performance problems on your system?
<RAOF> pitti: No; we were hypothesising that it's likely to be client traffic being the problem.
<pitti> RAOF: did you see jason's?
<pitti> RAOF: he has a more modern computer than mine, and my looks like http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/donald-oneiric-20110902.png
<pitti> RAOF: it also needs a whole 7 seconds to initialize until lightdm starts, where it should take 2
<pitti> well, in lucid bryce actually had the init time down to 0.5 seconds
<RAOF> Man, mine's worse than yours too. http://ubuntuone.com/4JPVYvpQV432sBGgXNzH8z
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100305-1.png
<pitti> this is a crappy slow Mini 10v with atom
<pitti> and X.org initialized faster than on my X201 with oneiric
<pitti> RAOF: oh, you also have the big aptd blob
<pitti> whatever triggers this needs to be taught not to
<RAOF> Heh.
<pitti> oh, you also start gwibber
<RAOF> I don't know why mine takes so long to start udev.
<pitti> how do yo mean?
<RAOF> It takes more than double the time that yours does, and my system should be faster in every way.
<pitti> RAOF: I suppose all the udev-y things at the start like modprobe, mtp-probe, etc. are just because ureadahead runs in parallel
<RAOF> For Donald, init→udev is ~1.5sec.  For Faye, init→udev is ~6 sec
<pitti> ureadahead is meant to own the HD, so everything else has to wait for a bit
<pitti> but that's fine
<RAOF> I mean from the start of the graph to the start of the actual activity.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, that's mostly noise; depends when upstart gets around to start bootchart
<RAOF> Ah, fair enough.
<pitti> RAOF: the more interesting thing is that modprobe takes so long for you
<pitti> seems you have a module or two which take very long to initialize
<RAOF> Must be.
<pitti> RAOF: looks like you use ecryptfs?
<RAOF> For ~/Private, yeah.
<pitti> yes, that's the solid 1 s blob that's called "lightdm"
<RAOF> Oh, really.
<RAOF> Man compiz eats CPU on startup.
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti I just shared my boot directory on ubuntu one with you.
<jasoncwarner_> you should have access to all the stuff in there
<jasoncwarner_> I just put the two latest bootcharts in there as well.
<pitti> RAOF: also, it shows that CPU utilization during sessino startup is poor; the whole thing is pretty much just an exercise in waiting
<pitti> but not on IO or free CPU
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: hm, it's not shown in my shares
 * pitti pokes U1
<jasoncwarner_> hmm...
<pitti> so yeah, in summary, we desperately need to fix GNOME all over again to stop waiting on Godot and just start in parallel
<pitti> seems there's nothing left from our lucid efforts :(
<jasoncwarner_> I shared with RAOF, bryceh and robert_ancell as well
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: do you want me to email them to you?
<pitti> sorry, I still don't see them; I disconnected and reconnected
 * jasoncwarner_ emailing
<pitti> thanks
<jasoncwarner_> just emailed. you , robert_ancell bryceh and RAOF should have them
<jasoncwarner_> anyone else who wants them, feel free to ping em :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: you can also put them on people.canonical.com :)
<jasoncwarner_> don't think I've ever used that, (checking now)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ooh, I got an email from U1
<pitti> "Jason Warner shared boot with you via Ubuntu One"
<pitti> apparently I have to ack that first
<robert_ancell> pitti, Godot?
<pitti> well, makes sense, otherwise anyone could DoS my net connection
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ok, trying U1 (dogfooding..)
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! How are you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waiting_for_Godot
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: be back in a few (showering ... wife just told me we are expecting company! doesn't she know I work from home!)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ok, U1 working really nicely
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<pitti> didrocks: congrats about landing oneconf!
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine as well, thanks, it's some kind of a relief TBH. Just to check again with isd guys now when the server will be in production :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ok, that helped; 91 -> 75 seconds
<didrocks> pitti: new Qt 4.7.4 as well!
<didrocks> and some dbusmenuqt, appmenu-qt stack to update :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: so the massive IO wait during the session is gone, and now it's just generally slow everywhere
<pitti> and X takes tons of CPU
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I'm afraid I can't tell much more from it now
<pitti> it takes some 18 (!) seconds until gnome-session starts compiz
<pitti> and even trivial things like xrdb take 5 seconds
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: so what do we know right now then?
<didrocks> pitti: FYI, I'll move the nux checking a little bit before (during the loader)
<jasoncwarner_> did we learn anything that we can fix?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: yes, aptd, initramfs wait for root device, and general pointless waiting in GNOME
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: but I don't know what's so wrong on your particular system
<pitti> it's like you were using the VESA driver or so
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: just that it's not a general problem that happens everywhere
<BigWhale> Good Morning
<RAOF> Mine does quite a lot of CPU spinning in X, and gnome-session takes ages to start compiz, too.
<TheMuso> pitti: I noticed that you uploaded pygobject 2.90.2. Any reason why you didn't upload 2.90.3? I need 2.90.3 for the latest orca update.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso! Btw, do you activate now QT_ACCESSIBLITY=1 when accessibility is enabled?
<pitti> TheMuso: I'm currently packaging it
<jbicha> didrocks: oneconf isn't fully operational yet then?
<TheMuso> didrocks: No, will be uploading a new at-spi2-core either today or Monday to turn that on.
<TheMuso> pitti: ok thanks.
<didrocks> jbicha: not the server part, it's waiting for going in production
<didrocks> TheMuso: excellent, thanks :)
<pitti> TheMuso: working fine here; uploading to experimental/oneiric now
<TheMuso> pitti: ok thanks.
<pitti> jbicha: do you know what gnome-power-manager does these days? seems it's pretty much obsolete since it moved into g-settings-daemon?
<pitti> jbicha: I'll sponsor your updates now, thanks!
<jbicha> pitti: it still provides gnome-power-statistics which you can see when you click on an item in the power menu
<pitti> jbicha: in fact I dropped it from the seeds yesterday
<jbicha> I have no idea what else it does
<pitti> jbicha: aah
<pitti> right, that's the only thing I found
<jbicha> pitti: ok, the statistics looked a bit out-dated
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti, if I dist-upgrade today, will I get a usable system?
<jbicha> rickspencer3: now that we're in beta, have photobomb sales improved?
 * rickspencer3 is worried about cracky post B1 uploads
<pitti> rickspencer3: from beta-1?
<rickspencer3> jbicha, well, I am only selling it on Natty
<pitti> rickspencer3: I upgraded and rebooted, working fine here
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok
<rickspencer3> I shall go full Oneiric today (dist-upgrade all 'puter ;))
<pitti> rickspencer3: it was a lot, but every single one was relatively moderate
<rickspencer3> 1 at a time of course
<didrocks> good morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hiya didrocks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, are you going to come down for the Oneiric release party in November?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, as usual :-)
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<didrocks> the 11/11/11 IIRC :)
<didrocks> you are coming as well?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, of course!
<didrocks> (the Paris one)
<rickspencer3> no no no the Toulouse one!!
<didrocks> ah, the Toulouse one, not sure, let's see if huats is ok to host me ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> you can stay with us if he says "no" ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you should go to the parisian one as well :)
<didrocks> heh, thanks :-)
<rickspencer3> speaking of which, I'm going to get ready to head to huats office
<rickspencer3> ttyl
<didrocks> see you!
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hey, the fact the the input window in unity greeter isn't focus is known, isn't it?
<robert_ancell> yes, should be fixed on master
<didrocks> robert_ancell: excellent! Also, I wait to tackle next week the pre-unity test (during user typing), we discussed about patching unity-greeter for that, isn't it?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> robert_ancell: ok, will propose a patch shortly, will look where it's the best ;)
 * pitti grabs a few more GNOME updates to package
<didrocks> pitti: I'll talk to Neil about the unity/compiz slowdown
<chrisccoulson> wow, viewing my own bootchart here consistently crashes X
<ricotz> pitti, good morning, could you restart https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/3.1.5-0ubuntu2/+build/2759340 it shouldnt fail if it catches up vala 0.13.3
<pitti> ricotz: done
<pitti> chrisccoulson: eek, that sounds bad
<pitti> chrisccoulson: buffer overflows which crash X are security-ish
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'll share one of my bootcharts. my situation is even more dire than jasoncwarner_ ;)
<chrisccoulson> i seem to have a similar problem, but on an even worse scale
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<chrisccoulson> huh, what happened to the nautilus integration for ubuntu one? i don't have any option to share files here
<pitti> jbicha: whoops, simple-scan FTBFS on segfaulting valac :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: presumably it wasn't ported to GTK3?
<pitti> U1 is still completely GTK2
<chrisccoulson> seriously?
<chrisccoulson> :(
<pitti> jbicha: hm, gnome-games failed as well, with a vala type error; did you build these two with a different vala than 0.13.3-0ubuntu1?
<jbicha> pitti: yes 13.3 was only uploaded a few hours ago
<pitti> ah, darn; I guess gnome-games needs porting, and maybe robert_ancell has an idea how to work around the simple-scan valac segfault
<robert_ancell> jbicha, haven't seen the simple-scan fault
<pitti> robert_ancell: apparently it worked with valac 0.13.1, but now valac 0.13.3 segfaults when building simple-scan
<jbicha> robert_ancell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/3.1.90-0ubuntu1/+build/2760596/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.simple-scan_3.1.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jbicha> hmm, it works in my pbuilder though
<jbicha> oh, my pbuilder just needed updating
<ricotz> pitti, while you are grabbing GNOME updates, it could be useful to update glibmm2.4 to 2.29.12 before updating glib2.0 which would break it
<BigWhale> Hmm I've noticed that dbus-daemon is taking 99$ of my CPU time
<BigWhale> errr, that's 99% .. :>
<pitti> ricotz: oh, ok; I'm just test-building glib2.0
<ricotz> pitti, glib2.0 broke api and glibmm2.4 suffers from it
<pitti> ricotz: but shoudln't glibmm2.4 be builtl against the new glib then?
<ricotz> pitti, no the generated cpp files still have references to the timezone stuff which breaks it
<ricotz> i mean the bindings arent generated with this build, they are already included in the tarball
<pitti> ah
<pitti> ricotz: so it doesn't strictly need to go before, packaging right afterwards would work fine as well?
<ricotz> it needs to go first to prevent breaking things ;)
<ricotz> without the updated glibmm2.4 things like inscape and gnome-system-monitor break
<pitti> chrisccoulson: your ureadahead is completely broken
<chrisccoulson> pitti - as in, you can't view it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perhaps you can remove /var/lib/ureadahead/*pack, change "sleep 45" to "sleep 100" in /etc/init/ureadahead.conf, reboot, wait until you get /var/lib/ureadahead/*pack, and reboot again?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, as in "looks horrible"
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll try that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you are drowning in IO wait, and there's hardly any HD throughput
<pitti> you essentially spend two minutes waiting for the bits to come off the HD
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the only things that really use CPU are aptd, gwibber, and ubuntuone..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that seems to tie in with my experience after it's finished booting too
<chrisccoulson> (ie, everything grinds to a halt when I do something disk intensive)
<chrisccoulson> and the firefox link taking 4 times as long as it used to
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's not due to IO wait, that's because linux sucks
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> but it's got worse ;)
<pitti> I even get that here with a 250 MB/s SSD with virtually no latency
<pitti> yes, muchly
<pitti> if I rsync a CD or DVD, I can hardly do anything else
<pitti> not even IRC
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the same here too
<pitti> that might be even worse on HDD, or better because the HDD throughput is much lower, and thus the cache gets destroyed much slower
<pitti> I don't know
<pitti> but from what you tell, it seems to be just as bad
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did you ever try booting a  lucid kernel and see if that makes a difference?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ^ might be worth a try
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i don't have any ureadahead pack files :/
<RAOF> Oh, boy.  You should see my poor x200s' bootchart.
<pitti> ricotz: ok, new glibmm building here
 * pitti goes to have breakfast while glib, glibmm, and jhbuild are running
<TheMuso> I'll join in the fun next week. I'll get a bootchart from my desktop I use for work, as well as my THinkpad, once both have fresh installs. :)
<RAOF> TheMuso: Could we also have bootcharts from your mature installs?  We don't particularly want to only measure bootspeed before users have actually _used_ their system.  If it gets slow over time we should fix that, too.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah we can do that.
<TheMuso> But I'm about EOW, so it won't be today.
<TheMuso> RAOF: It will be interesting for my desktop because it has a radeon.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - so, it doesn't look like there's any difference with your suggestion
<chrisccoulson> ureadahead holds up the boot for much longer now, but the rest of it looks the same
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, still lots of IO wait?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: refreshing ureadahead seemed to do the trick for jasoncwarner_
<pitti> it was still awfully long, but 15 seconds shorter, and no huge IO wait any more
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, IO wait for pretty much the entire boot
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you compare with a lucid kernel?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll try that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> pitti - http://ubuntuone.com/6wf4aOvUGAs28c81J6JPCc
<chrisccoulson> that's the new one
<pitti> ah, suck
<pitti> chrisccoulson: even ureadahead doesn't do much, look at the disk bandwidth utilization (the green line at the top)
<pitti> 91 MB/s for two seconds, and then just sloooooow
<chrisccoulson> oh yeah, i didn't notice that green line
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, the "inbox ony" property just affect the messaging menu, not the notification?
<didrocks> on thunderbird ;)
<RAOF> Hm.  Can someone with a non-intel system try opening this bootchart: http://ubuntuone.com/64uqNfyoaan2pr1Vlv0Wtt
<RAOF> Or an intel system, of course, but beware - it might lock up X.
<pitti> I better wait until my glib build is done
<pitti> RAOF: in firefox or eog?
<htorque> no problem on intel (opened in opera)
<RAOF> eog was what was hanging for me.
<RAOF> Let's see if firefox works..
<RAOF> Yeah, it's apparently just eog.
<RAOF> Man, look at that iowait.
<pitti> RAOF: can you try shotwell?
<pitti> that ought to use the same GNOME libs
<RAOF> Shotwell also seems to work.
<RAOF> htorque: In eog, firefox, or what?
<htorque> RAOF: eog killed it
<RAOF> And killed it in a particularly silent way.
<htorque> i could slowly move the pointer but nothing else happened, couldn't even change to tty
<RAOF> Yeah.  It looks like the intel driver either infinite-loops or blocks indefinitely on the kernel.
<RAOF> The mouse pointer works, because that's special, but everything else goes away.
<htorque> should i try it with nvidia?
<RAOF> Yeah, why not.
<RAOF> It shouldn't crash, but it's obviously a hard image for graphics drivers to deal with :)
 * didrocks tackles the gnome-session update
<htorque> RAOF: yes, works fine with nouveau.
<RAOF> htorque: Yeah, thought so.  Since I can easily reproduce it, I'll do the hunting.
<htorque> good luck! :)
<RAOF> Ooops.
<RAOF> Opening that in firefox can also apparently kill X.  Although this time it was a crash, rather than a EQ overflow.
<htorque> RAOF: no crash here when opening it with FF
<RAOF> Happened on sandybridge, not gm45, and when scrolling while zoomed in before the image had fully loaded.
<RAOF> I don't particularly want to reproduce that right now, though.  I like my X session :)
 * didrocks reboots with the new gnome-session
<xclaesse> hm, still missing gir for libaccountsservice
<xclaesse> needed to run latest gnome-shell
<jbicha> I don't suppose any of you have tried sushi, the new previewer for Nautilus
<huats> morning
<jasoncwarner_> pitti didrocks anyone? Anyone know when the 2 ubuntu one's in system settings will become one item in system settings?
<jasoncwarner_> feel that thing is dragging on there.
<jasoncwarner_> is ken online? (nope..answers own question)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: question for rodrigo, I guess
<didrocks> I don't really know TBH, I just have one there?
<jasoncwarner_> ok..I'll see when Rodrigo get's online...thanks
<didrocks> pitti: can you force the retracer to get bug #839382 quickly? the fts extension cjk patch makes zg-daemon crashing (hopefully, I had the debug symbol for the fts part locally, so even if I didn't push it yet, we have it there, but would be nice to have the rest of the xapian part
<pitti> hm, it shouldn't take that long in teh first place
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok, in that case, that's fine :)
<pitti> didrocks: when was it reported?
<didrocks> pitti: just reported it, but as sometimes it took a lot of day because of the retracers being on and off…
<pitti> didrocks: and which arch? I can run it right now if you are waiting for it
<didrocks> pitti: is your new version get no issue anymore since you moved out of a chroot?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, was that during your holidays?
<pitti> I rewrote the entire thing
<pitti> and because it's so robust and fast now, I run the retracers every 15 minutes instead of 30
<pitti> didrocks: no, it has run happily for the past week
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I saw your blog post, robustness was really bumped by that? nice :)
<didrocks> excellent!
<pitti> didrocks: i386 starts in 3 minutes, amd64 in 10
<didrocks> so ok, 15 minutes should be enough, no worry :
<didrocks> ):)
<didrocks> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: there you go
<pitti> not very useful, though, I'm afraid
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, indeed :/
<didrocks> ok, so zg-extension 0.0.9 is messy with this cjk support, I'll get kamstrup to test his release :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, the lucid kernel didn't seem to make any difference btw
<htorque> chrisccoulson: just another idea: have you checked your hard disk for bad sectors etc.?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<pitti> cyphermox: you didn't commit your last gnome-icon-theme uplaod to bzr, doing now
<rodrigo_> am I online?
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<rodrigo_> power going down and up because of a storm :(
<pitti> uh
<ronoc> pitti, besides mvo who else works on apt ?
<pitti> ronoc: David Kalnischkies is a very active contributor these days, but I don't know whether he IRCs
<ronoc> pitti, grand I'll wait for mvo, i have bug for him :)
<ronoc> thanks
<pitti> ronoc: he's on holidays this week
<ronoc> pitti, sure, is he back next week ?
<pitti> not sure whethher it's one or two weeks
<ronoc> no panic
<ronoc> its not a massive bug
<ronoc> wrong signature on a variant he is returning
<RAOF> pitti: It's just occurred to me that reading the bootchart output to try to determine how drm in the initramfs affects boot time is not actually going to measure the right thing.  Is there a better way than stopwatch-time-to-X?
<xclaesse> seems upstream has a fix for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657225
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 657225 in general "Missing dep on libGL" [Normal,Assigned]
<xclaesse> could that be pulled into ubuntu please? :D
<pitti> RAOF: bootchart2 has been around for some time, and is said to be massively better, but I haven't tried it yet
<pitti> RAOF: stopwatch time is actually not that bad
<pitti> RAOF: as bootchart itself has quite a high impact on the boot (some 5 or 10 percent, depending on the machine speed)
<RAOF> pitti: Can bootchart2 measure time-from-bios rather than time-from-kernel-load?
<pitti> I doubt it
<pitti> you need the kernel and initramfs started before you can start anything like bootchart
<RAOF> I guess I can just try stopwatch time; my bootchart seems to suggest throwing drm in the initramfs is a slight win, which is probably because it doesn't need to load it from disc again :)
<jbicha> rodrigo_: could we hide the useless "Checking for Updates" in System Info...or maybe tie it into Update Manager so it works?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, it works here, and runs update-manager instead of packagekit one
<rodrigo_> jbicha, it doesn0t work for you?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: no, maybe I should reboot, I had some packagekit remains on my computer which might be confusing it
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yes, it uses the Dbus API from PK, which we implement, so it should work
<pitti> bigon: hey, how are you?
<pitti> bigon: you have a lot of staged changes in libnotify svn, is that ok to upload? I'd like to update svn to 0.7.4
<bigon> pitti: it's multiarch changes
<bigon> mainly
<pitti> right
<pitti> which are fine for unstable now
<bigon> yep
<bigon> so it's ok for me
<jbicha> rodrigo_: my Disk always reads "Calculating..." in System Info too
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yes, also for me, looking...
<jbicha> rodrigo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680409/
<rodrigo_> ok
<jbicha> I wish System Settings were smart enough to hide Wacom & Bluetooth from users like me who don't have them
<jbicha> although based on their panels, Wacom looks way cooler than Bluetooth
 * didrocks reboots
<dupondje> somebody else hit the bug that NetworkManager in debug doesn't set dns servers?
<jbicha> pitti: robert_ancell fixed the gnome-games vala compiling but I think I'll just wait for 3.1.91 which should be in a couple days
<pitti> jbicha: hm; might be nice to test .90, depending on how many changes it got; but a few days sounds fine
<jbicha> only a few lines of code changed since 3.1.5
<jbicha> 2 betas in a week is pretty fast
<jbicha> will the software-center-gtk3 binary be renamed to software-center before release? I think it might mess up the launcher icon for upgrades otherwise
<pitti> jbicha: I think so, yes; we'll probably drop gtk2 entirely
<jst> @ricotz
<pitti> jbicha: or at least rename it to -gtk2, and -gtk3 becomes s-c
<pitti> jbicha: but when we switched it wasn't 100% sure that we'll keep it
<jst> whois jst
<jbicha> pitti: right, it's pretty usable now though :-)
<ronoc> pitti, how do i file an UI exception ?
<pitti> ronoc: file a bug against the package, and subscribe ubuntu-release
<pitti> ronoc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<ronoc> pitti, great thanks
<ronoc> pitti, lovely
<pitti> I have to leave now to catch a train
<ronoc> safe travels !
<pitti> I probably won't be around much this afternoon, the week was long enough with the release and all that
<ronoc> aye, good w/end
<pitti> see you on Monday!
<ronoc> take it easy
<didrocks> pitti: see you on Monday pitti :)
<rodrigo_> jbicha, sorry, got power down again
<rodrigo_> jbicha, do you have sessioninstaller installed?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: no, would you like me to install it
<jbicha> sorry about your power trouble :-(
<rodrigo_> jbicha, well, that won't solve the problem, but it's the one providing the PK dbus API
<rodrigo_> but yes, there's something wrong here also
<rodrigo_> Disk info is all the time calculating
<rodrigo_> and I get no upgrade buttons
<pitti> argh, I screwed up gdbus-codegen in glib, fixing
<pitti> anyway, will go offline, spotty 2G on the train
<pitti> see you on Monday!
<rodrigo_> bye pitti, have a good weekend!
<didrocks> rodrigo_: hey, did you finallly track the decorator issue btw?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no, still looking at it
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I updated the patch to change both gconf keys, but still doesn't work until you log out and back in
<didrocks> rodrigo_: that's really weird, is there a bug to track it?
<didrocks> yeah, that's weird :/
<rodrigo_> hmm, not that I know
<didrocks> we should open one, will do it next week
<rodrigo_> ok cool
<dupondje> Somebody around that can run NetworkManager in debug mode and see if it setting the resolv.conf?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: don't you think it can be gsd not notifying anymore on gconf key change?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, suggesting two items for your (or someone else's) todo-list:
<rodrigo_> didrocks, the notification is done by gconf itself, isn't it?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: oh right, would maybe worse checking the notification is still done? just a silly idea…
<rodrigo_> didrocks, not sure that's the problem, gconf-editor shows the change correctly
<didrocks> you're right :/
<GunnarHj> 1. bug #833065 - see the latest comments
<GunnarHj> 2. can't start gdm-guest-session in gdm 3; the description in the lightdm bug #799950 covers also the gdm side of it.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 833065 in language-selector "fontconfig-voodoo crashed with TypeError in getUserDefaultLanguage(): expected string or buffer" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833065
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 799950 in lightdm "Can't launch guest session from a LightDM session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799950
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I think the problem might be gnome-shell and unity not listening to the change?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, can you check what does unity do and I'll check gnome-shell?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: it's not unity, it's metacity or compiz and the code didn't change
<rodrigo_> right, for the unity cause it's compiz, so it should be as it was before
<didrocks> rodrigo_: and metacity code didn't change a lot…
<didrocks> rodrigo_: it's using libmetacity-private (compiz), not sure what mutter is using
<rodrigo_> right
<rodrigo_> there was a similar bug with keybindings in gconf, so it's starting to look a gconf problem
<rodrigo_> I'll think more about it while having lunch :-)
<rodrigo_> bbl
<didrocks> like ctrl + alt + T not working?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: enjoy! :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, speaking of small issues to get the release done, do you have a lot of part of thunderbird that appears as transparent as well? (like the statusbar)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: got that on metacity and compiz
<rodrigo_> didrocks, the bug I refer to is about the screenshot keybindings
<rodrigo_> didrocks, but yeah, bbiab
<asac> hello! asac's friday challenge: if i click on the keyboard preferences, the gnome control center opens and i cannot find the UI for changing keyboard layout anymore.
<asac> tried to find the direct command on cmdline without luck :/
<asac> oneiric latest that is
<jbicha> asac: gnome-control-center region
<asac> will try after reboot
<asac> bbib
<nessita> pitti: p[ing
<didrocks> nessita: hey, he's away for the week-end
<nessita> didrocks: oh, ok :-)
<nessita> maybe someone knows about this:
<nessita> would these traces ring any bell for anyone? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680551/ I think they are related to the gi changes pitti added a couple of weeks ago. The maverick builds for the controlpanel are failing with that, so I guess some of the changes are not that compatible with gi in maverick
<didrocks> nessita: waow, maverick? gi is changing a lot I would even don't dare trying on natty
<nessita> didrocks: the changes we added were "small" (try-except clauses to use gobject if already import, Gobject if not)
<nessita> I thought that was "harmless" for older releases
<didrocks> nessita: not that you can't mix anymore pygi things and pygtk, is it the issue?
<nessita> I would guess, but in these traces the problem occurs when using libSoup
<rodrigo_> hey nessita
<rodrigo_> nessita, do you work on ubuntuone-installer?
<nessita> rodrigo_: nopes, dobey does. Can I help?
<rodrigo_> nessita, dobey: the .desktop file contains the magic to show it on the gnome-control-center (Categories and the X-GNOME-Settings-Panel field), which is wrong since it shouldn't show up on the control center
<nessita> rodrigo_: can you please report a bug in the project?
<rodrigo_> nessita, yes
<rodrigo_> nessita, there's already one -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/838778
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 838778 in ubuntuone-installer "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> rodrigo_: ack, I'll ping dobey on Monday
<rodrigo_> nessita, ok
<didrocks> ok, time for week-end! see you on Monday everyone :)
<tjaalton> slomo_: hey, are you planning on backporting the fix to gnome bug 656018 for oneiric?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 656018 in don't know "crash playing some mp3's" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656018
<dupondje> Somebody around for a NetworkManager issue/bug?
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> somebody smelled my issue I guess
<dupondje> latest upload fixed it :)
<dupondje> cyphermox: thx!
<cyphermox> moo?
<cyphermox> what was your issue? ;)
<dupondje> when making vpn connection
<dupondje> default route was not set
<dupondje> its is now :)
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> there was something broken in the way netlink was used to replace the default route (it wasn't passing the "replace" flag ;)
<dupondje> well yea :) it fixed it :D
<dupondje> still have the other issue tho
<dupondje> if I run networkmanager in debug, it doesnt set resolv.conf ...
<dupondje> but ok :) no need to debug anymore, as the reason I needed debug is gone :)
<cyphermox> dupondje: doesn't set resolv.conf, I'm pretty sure there's a but open about that (iirc kees opened something similar)
<cyphermox> I'll get to it soon, probably while I figure out stgraber's issue with DNSLL
<dupondje> cyphermox: can't see that directly on lp, but yea, not really a breaker now :)
<cyphermox> well, it's not going to help though, but np
<dupondje> I'll fix a bugreport if you want ...
<dupondje> any info you need ?
<cyphermox> well, just syslog, so ubuntu-bug network-manager will do everything for you
<cyphermox> actually, attaching the resolv.conf (once cleaned if you have any sensitive info there) would help too, so I can see what it looks like "broken"
<dupondje> well its empty :)
<cyphermox> ok, then just specify that :)
<cyphermox> is it just for VPN or just any connection?
<dupondje> any
<dupondje> only breaks when I have it in debug mode
<dupondje> really weird
<dupondje> let me fix a bug
<dupondje> brb
<cyphermox> ok
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/839836
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 839836 in network-manager "resolv.conf empty when running in debug" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> thanks!
<sergio91pt> Hi, I noticed, in gconf, that /desktop/gnome/applications/calendar/exec is set to evolution by default..
<sergio91pt> Won't that cause any problems?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-03
<desrt> DBO: lulz.  you're on 2nd page.
 * desrt gives upboats
<BigW> Greetings
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/824158
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 824158 in nautilus "Progress bar gets invisible in gnome3" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> this should get fixed :(
<czajkowski> upgraded to Oneiric, but cannot launch Gwibber and keep getting couch Db issues with U1 contacts and gwibber
<dupondje> [  491.846505] gnome-shell[2465]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fb650b38bf6 sp 00007fb6298e4b30 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2918.0[7fb650ad9000+f4000]
<dupondje> [  517.477197] gnome-shell[2513] general protection ip:7fd699365505 sp:7ffff049ec90 error:0 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2918.0[7fd699305000+f4000]
<dupondje> not cool :)
<BigW> czajkowski, gwibber is not using couch for some time now.
<smspillaz> nope
<smspillaz> oops
<psusi> for the last few weeks on oneiric on my laptop, the X server refuses to start.  I think it is complaining about not being able to find the keyboard.  Can someone take a look at the log and see if that is correct? http://pastebin.com/qsV1TN2N
<psusi> I have a hunch that it has to do with the synaptics touchpad driver taking over the ps/2 controller completely, which also handles the keyboard
<czajkowski> bryceh: ok, so any idea why it won't launch so from oneiric ?
<dupondje> what package should I report a bug when backlight is wrongly  changed ? :)
<dupondje> jbicha: alive atm ?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/221475
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 221475 in gnome-power-manager "Brightness increases higher than settings" [Low,Confirmed]
<dupondje> added a patch, dunno if somebody could check/upload  ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-04
<jbicha> dupondje: please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to that bug, I don't have upload rights
<jbicha> also you should submit that patch to GNOME so that it can be fixed for everyone
<micahg> so, is unity 3d working for anyone with nvidia
 * micahg gets dropped into unity-2d
<jincreator> micahg: It works with nvidia 6600 but I always use nomodeset option.
<Laney> cyphermox_: can we see the new connman in Debian?
 * Laney is happy to sponsor
<nomego> hey guys, what's the best way to install newest fglrx in natty?
<nomego> uninstall the ubuntu version and install the one from amd.com ?
<dupondje> gnome-shell is crashing like hell last days :(
<dupondje> [26176.276081] gnome-shell[16943] general protection ip:7fb507ebd505 sp:7fff54d8ae70 error:0 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2918.0[7fb507e5d000+f4000]
<dupondje> [26273.120299] gnome-shell[17279]: segfault at ffffc4000000001c ip 00007f1ff413aed4 sp 00007fff98f57a70 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2918.0[7f1ff4119000+4f000]
<dupondje> any idea's ?
 * nomego is hoping that Oneiric Ocelot will fix the HD6450 issues...
<nomego> hey guys I have issues with video playback using the fglrx module for radeon hd6450, any hints?
<BigWhale> Where's kenvandine where you need him... :/
<Laney> RAOF: can we get colord back in sync? (how about going for DM for it?)
<dupondje> and fix gnome-shell ? :D
<RAOF> Laney: Yeah, we can get colord back in sync with 0.1.12; it's got the patches I cherry-picked to satisfy the Ubuntu MIR included.
<TheMuso> My goodness spring has come with a bang here in Sydney. Can't believe the change yesterday and today...
<RAOF> It was alternating wet, windy, and sunny yesterday in Hobart :)
<TheMuso> I guess spring will take a little while longer to get down there. :)
<RAOF> No, that's pretty much spring weather ;)
<TheMuso> ah ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-27
<thumper> does anyone else get bucket loads of console spam starting apps like: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/90-fonts-nanum.conf", line 22: Having multiple <family> in <alias> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<RAOF> thumper: Yeah, I do.
<thumper> :(
<thumper> RAOF: I mean, good that someone else gets it too
<thumper> think it'll get fixed?
<RAOF> I'm not aware of a bug filed on that.
<RAOF> So it might get fixed, but by accident.
<jbicha> bug 1034928
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1034928 in language-selector "Fontconfig warning: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034928
<thumper> yay
 * thumper goes to me too
<thumper> RAOF: I have a testing question for you
<RAOF> thumper: Shoot.
<thumper> RAOF: thomi is trying to test a stand-alone function in a C module that is defined static
<RAOF> (Quickly, lest I feel the need to bitch about g++ 4.4 at you ?)
<thumper> RAOF: what is the best approach?
 * thomi listens
 * thumper runs to collect kids from school
<RAOF> That funky unittesting framework that lifeless pointed to would be a good candidate.
<thomi> which one?
<RAOF> thomi: I presume you're trying to unittest *outside* the compile unit that contains the static function?
<thomi> RAOF: yeah
<thomi> it's a separate test (gtest)
<RAOF> http://www.novaprova.org/
<thomi> err s/test/file/
<thomi> probably can't use that in compiz :(
<RAOF> So, your main problem, as you're probably aware, will be trying to actually *find* that function to call.
<thomi> yeah - seems like my options are either to export the function from the library, or...
<RAOF> At least one solution is to #include the C file in your unittest file.
<thomi> hmmmm
 * thomi tries that
<RAOF> If you *can't* do that, then you *could*, if you really really really wanted, do something like novaprova does and parse the dwarf debugging symbol information to find the address of your static function and call that.
<thomi> uhhh. no
<thomi> this was supposed to be a 10 minute fix :)
<RAOF> Yeah, though so.
<ajmitch> thomi: surely you could do that in 5? :)
<thomi> it took me 5 minutes to build compiz in the first place
<ajmitch> time for a faster laptop
<thomi> heh
 * RAOF wonders how Quantal runs on a retina macbook
<thumper> poorly
<thumper> font sizing is all screwed up
<RAOF> You can't just set the DPI appropriately?
<RAOF> Setting it to 140 DPI on my thinkpad doesn't break the UI :)
<RAOF> And that's roughly 150% of the default. Surely going up to a bit more than 200% of the default doesn't break GTK *too* badly? :)
<thumper> RAOF: really not sure
<thumper> RAOF: njpatel has one
<thumper> RAOF: so perhaps he can comment more
<pitti> Good morning
<lickalott> gents, running into an odd issue.   I installed ubuntu to /dev/sda but added 3x 500GB drives after installation.  they showed up as sdb, sdc and sdd.  I rebooted and not /boot shows up against sdb and my mounts in fstab won't mount (likely because /dev/sdb1 is supposed to be mounted to /media/<FOLDERNAME>)  anyone know whats going on here?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<RAOF> Hey there sebsebsebsebseb!
<ogra_> arent you supposed to repeat that 128 times ?
<RAOF> Repetitions are left as an exercise for the reader :)
<seb128> RAOF, hey, had a good w.e?
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va?
<seb128> pitti, hey, ca va bien ! et toi ? t'as passé un bon w.e ?
<pitti> seb128: je suis bien, merci!
<pitti> seb128: we went to a soccer game, did some gardening, and otherwise it was rather calm and relaxing
<pitti> seb128: how was your's?
<seb128> pitti, quite good, I didn't do much though, some house cleaning on saturday morning, some exercice in the afternoon, some tennis video gaming and some hacking
<seb128> spent some hours yesterday re-building,re-installing a computer for my cousin
<seb128> she got the thunder hitting close of her house and she thinks the computer got damaged, it was powering on for a few seconds and down again
<pitti> uh, that's bad
<seb128> pitti, yeah, well we had enough spare parts so I basically build a new working one, then I had to to made hey winxp work again (always lot of fun when the mb and the eth card have no builtin driver)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2622640/+listing-archive-extra ;)
<chrisccoulson> good morning btw :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, good morning!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<seb128> larsu, ^
<larsu> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you have a good w.e?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it wasn't too bad thanks. how about you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it was good, I hate computers, especially when they break and when repairing them involves dealing with windows :p
<seb128> computer though*
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i bet that sucks ;)
<chrisccoulson> right, time to send this eds patch upstream
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which one?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> xchat-gnome doesn't like indicator.so to be replaced which it's running
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the one on bug 1038047
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1038047 in evolution-data-server ""evolution-data-server" has to be installed for Thunderbird 15 after upgrade to be executable, otherwise Thunderbird will crashs at runtime" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038047
<chrisccoulson> to stop tbird from crashing at startup :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, upstream it, I got another nagging comment from Bastien the other day about one of our GNOME patch you didn't upstream :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, which one was that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, one of the g-c-c one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in fact it was probably an old you your ported to the GNOME3 version, 06_handle_passwd_with_ldap.patch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but we had some of the g-s-d startup optimisation ones as well in that case
<seb128> pitti, having a minute to talk about tests using dbus on buildds?
<pitti> seb128: sure, what's up?
<seb128> pitti, I failed to enable the libsecret testsuit while you were not here
<seb128> $ fakeroot dbus-launch dbus-monitor
<seb128> Failed to open connection to session bus: Did not receive a reply.
<seb128> $
<seb128> basically
<seb128> do you know a way around that?
<pitti> uh? normally dbus-launch <test suite> works fine
<seb128> not under fakeroot
<seb128> which debuild calls
<pitti> oh
<seb128> does it work for you?
<pitti> I guess that's because of fakeroot, not because of dbus-launch
<seb128> if not, how do you deal with building things locally?
<seb128> yeah, I guess so...
<pitti> I never really ran into this
<pitti> I guess fakeroot does not properly un/reset the environment
<pitti> let me play with this for a bit
<seb128> I wonder why not, I would assume anything doing "dbus-launch <something>" in a rules would hit that
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> oh, wait
<pitti> I think I worked around that by not calling fakeroot
<pitti> and forgot about the workaround
<seb128> where?
<pitti> looking
<seb128> danke ;-)
<pitti>         # drop LD_PRELOAD to avoid running under fakeroot; drop TMPDIR to work
<pitti>         # around LP#972324 (set by autopkgtest)
<pitti>         -env -u LD_PRELOAD -u TMPDIR APPORT_TEST_NOXVFB=1 sh test/run
<pitti> or ubiquity: env -u LD_PRELOAD ./tests/run --xvfb-log debian/xvfb.log
<seb128> oh
<seb128> great
<pitti> i. e. same solution
<seb128> we should maybe add that to dbus-test-runner
<pitti> same in pygobject
<pitti> but yeah, the question remains what breaks it
<seb128> it's a bit silly if everybody needs to run into the same problem, figure the workaround and patch their rules
<pitti> fakeroot env -i dbus-launch dbus-monitor --session
<pitti> heh, that seems to work
<pitti> so fakeroot is missing to unset some env vars
<seb128> is it supposed to?
<seb128> i.e is that a bug or a feature?
<pitti> I'd call it a bug
<pitti> err, wait
<pitti> env -i would also drop LD_PRELOAD
<bobweaver> can anyone help me with this question please disregrad the QT/QT-quick stuff (unless you know)     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169843/
<bobweaver> but naming conventions
<Laney> cyphermox: Do you still see a need for the networkmanaged packageset?
<chrisccoulson> bah, i just had to restart, and every time i restart i keep forgetting to select a kernel which isn't broken
<pgraner> stgraber, are you hearing of any resolv.conf issues lately?
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> hi lamalex
<pitti> mvo: sorry for the delay; I did some nagging on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/support-for-whitelisted-repositories/+merge/121200 now
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, have you had a moment to look more into that patch we sent for the native handle bug?
<lamalex> we posted a second iteration (really the first) that implements the feature how you said it would have to be to take the patch
<chrisccoulson> lamalex, we should implement it pretty much how it's been done upstream, but in a way which doesn't break ABI
<stgraber> pgraner: not more than usual
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, that's what our patch does
<chrisccoulson> i didn't mean to use the original patch that was sent upstream, seeing as that's been rejected already
<lamalex> that was set upstream because of the accepted one
<lamalex> not because of any deficiency of the patch
<lamalex> our patch does the same thing as theirs, but goes one step further and gives you the XID from the window that they return. They stop before getting the XID but that's really nothing . If you'd like us to remove that little convenience we added we will
<pgraner> stgraber, I updated over the weekend and the only way to get name resolution is to hard code it now. also NetworkManger is not showing any APs (it gets an IP from the server) in the drop down all it showes is Enable Wireless, Enable Networking, Connection Info & edit connections
<stgraber> cyphermox: ^
<stgraber> pgraner: resolvconf didn't change in quantal for weeks, so I'd suspect a NM issue (or for the AP part, kernel?). cyphermox should be able to help there
<pgraner> stgraber, cyphermox: here is a screen shot http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~pgraner/Screenshot%20from%202012-08-27%2009:56:53.png
<stgraber> pgraner: can you pastebin your /var/log/syslog, /etc/resolv.conf, "ps aux | grep dnsmasq" and "find /run/resolvconf"?
<pgraner> stgraber, yep one sec
<robru> good morning!
<cyphermox> Laney, no, it could go I guess
<stgraber> pgraner: I'll be offline for the next 30min or so (just arrived in Montreal, need to get to somewhere I can work from)
<stgraber> cyphermox: can you help pgraner?
<cyphermox> yes I'm looking at it
<Laney> cyphermox: thanks
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, did you see my messages to you? sorry- forgot to ping you with them
<cyphermox> pgraner: can you send me syslog?
<cyphermox> stgraber: how come you're in montreal ?
<chrisccoulson> lamalex, i will fix it tomorrow by modifying the upstream patch to not break ABI. i've got a firefox release to get ready for all ubuntu releases by tomorrow, and i'm meant to be on vacation today ;)
<mvo> pitti: great, thanks for this, I will address it once the call is over
<pgraner> stgraber, cyphermox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169889/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169882/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169886/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169888/
<lamalex> ok, sounds good! sorry didn't realize you were on holiday. is a priority for us so excuse the insistence
<chrisccoulson> lamalex, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> lamalex, do you know who's going to be handling the 6-weekly updates for the stable releases btw?
<lamalex> nope, i dont
<lamalex> likely me, racarr, or zaspire
<cyphermox> pgraner: two more things to check: the contents of /run/resolvconf/interface/NetworkManager, and of lo.dnsmasq
<cyphermox> pgraner: I see you have 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf; should be 127.0.1.1 now to avoid clashing with the system instance of dnsmassq, which should also never bind to loopback (so not listen on 127.0.0.1 (that gets done by /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager))
<cyphermox> stgraber: do you also get error messages about invalid messages from avahi-daemon?
<chrisccoulson> lamalex, so, firefox 16 moves to beta next week, which means we should have a full set of addons that are compatible with that version by now, ready for the firefox beta testers to be using...
<pgraner> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169902/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169904/
 * cyphermox takes a note to look into this
<lamalex> updating our extension for this new patch will take all of 5 minutes
<lamalex> so as soon as that's in I can update our extension and get it in
<cyphermox> pgraner: ok so there's really something up with dnsmasq; in /etc/dnsmasq.conf or /etc/dnsmasq.d/ is there a file that reads 'listen-address=127.0.0.1'  or no file named 'network-manager' with "except-interface=lo" in it?
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, ^
<desrt> ricotz: hey.  good timing :)
<desrt> ricotz: i'm seeing that totem crash you were talking about before
<pgraner> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169914/  is the dnsmasq.conf
<desrt> ricotz: the trace runs pretty much straight through the clutter/cogl/dri stack
<cyphermox> pgraner: what about the files in /etc/dnsmasq.d?
<pgraner> cyphermox, just a network-manager file with bind-interfaces   except-interfaces=lo
<cyphermox> that's weird, that shouldn't allow it to bind to 127.0.0.1
<cyphermox> could bind be running too?
<cyphermox> ah nevermind, it comes from lo.dnsmasq
<cyphermox> pgraner: remove /run/resolvconf/interfaces/lo.dnsmasq, it probably is a leftover from before /etc/dnsmasq.conf got configured by cobbler, and before we added /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager
<cyphermox> that was working before because NM's instance was binding to 127.0.0.1, so the value was still correct
<pgraner> cyphermox, ok rebooting to get a clean bring up
<cyphermox> ok
<ricotz> desrt, hi, crashing on which action?
<desrt> ricotz: resizing the window
<desrt> apparently it's not a totem bug, though -- but a clutter/cogl/dri issue
<desrt> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=y stops the crash, in any case
<ricotz> desrt, i see, can't remember mentioning such thing ;)
<pgraner> cyphermox, ok, now the nm-applet menu looks correct, but still no name service
<desrt> ricotz: you asked me if the totem was broken for me
<ricotz> desrt, sounds like something for ubuntu-x and a mesa problem
<desrt> i assume this is what you were talking about
<desrt> ricotz: ya... it's actually upstream...
<desrt> fedora is seeing it as well
<ricotz> desrt, yeah, that for more refering to gst1.0
<cyphermox> pgraner: I forgot the files in /run would get deleted anyway on a reboot; something's not working right with dnsmasq, I bet /run/resolvconf/interfaces/lo.dnsmasq is back
<pgraner> cyphermox, it is
<ricotz> desrt, where i run into another thing which i already fixed
<ricotz> desrt, i guess you are running the mesa 9.0 snapshot
<ricotz> desrt, totem runs fine here on nvidia blob
<desrt> ricotz: seems like an intel issue
<desrt> the crash is inside intel's code....
<desrt> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=842413 is more or less the same stacktrace i got out of totem
<ubot2`> desrt: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/xml.cgi?id=842413)
<cyphermox> pgraner: could you please paste "sudo netstat -anp | grep dnsmasq"
<skaet> pgraner, cyphermox,   is:  bug: 1017187 related?
<ricotz> desrt, works here on intel gm965 too
<cyphermox> skaet: I don't think so
<cyphermox> skaet: that looks like a bug in ifupdown that we fixed early in the quantal cycle
<cyphermox> sgraber:  ^^
<pgraner> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169949/
<cyphermox> pgraner: whoa, where the hell does lo.dnsmasq come from then? :)
<ricotz> desrt, i am actually running https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2617500/+listing-archive-extra
<pgraner> cyphermox, I don't know, everything had been working fine until I updated on Sun
<cyphermox> ok.
<desrt> ricotz: i've had enough crack for this week, i think
<cyphermox> pgraner: to make sure which dnsmasq is bugged there; could you either disable the system dnsmasq (that provides dhcp?) by setting ENABLED=0 in /etc/default/dnsmasq or disabling the NM dnsmasq by commenting out dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf?
<pgraner> cyphermox, ok, I'll do option 1 first
<cyphermox> ok
<ricotz> desrt, alright ;)
<cyphermox> with this, if you reboot and everything is fine, then we know it's the system instance that has a bug
<cyphermox> that is definitely a bug
<skaet> cyphermox,  ack.  got email in from someone upgrading over the weekend and who had problems with network coming back after rebooting, and he thought that one sounded closest to what was seen.   I've asked for a bug to be opened.
<cyphermox> skaet: thanks. do you know the bug num
<cyphermox> or I'll just check in my email
<skaet> cyphermox,  he hasn't opened it yet.  just sent him email to do so.
<cyphermox> skaet: you mean upgrades from precise to quantal or from lucid to quantal?
<pgraner> cyphermox, that fixed it
<skaet> cyphermox,  lucid to quantal
<cyphermox> skaet: ok
<skaet> sorry
<skaet> lucid to precise
<cyphermox> pgraner: alright. well, the dnsmasq code is complicated. I'll start to search through it to figure out why it writes that file out when it clearly shouldn't
<pgraner> cyphermox, do you want me to file a bug?
<cyphermox> pgraner: yes, please do
<pgraner> cyphermox, against dnsmasq I'm assuming?
<cyphermox> yes, something about dnsmasq updating resolvconf when it's not configured to do DNS
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> there's also an easy workaround for this; if you add listen-address= or interface= to /etc/dnsmasq.conf according to where you want it to listen for DNS requests to respond to; then things should also work
<cyphermox> but it remains that there is a bug, dnsmasq shouldn't write out resolvconf config if it's not bound to any address for dns
<pgraner> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1042275
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1042275 in dnsmasq "dnsmasq updating resolvconf when it's not configured to do DNS" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> thanks
<pgraner> cyphermox, yw
<desrt> ricotz: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=4b8b6f385e855ecb6da0b7dea56e70e69d1517b9 apparently...
 * desrt tries applying that locally
<ricotz> desrt, ah
<rickspencer3> seb128, so ... how are 10.04 users reacting to having their desktops upgraded to Unity?
<seb128> rickspencer3, good question, I didn't see so much feedback about so far ... did you?
<pitti> bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey pitti
<rickspencer3> seb128, I have not heard anything
<rickspencer3> I know that there was an upgrade bug that slangasek was worried about
<rickspencer3> so he only turned on updates for a few hours last Thursday
<rickspencer3> but got no new bug reports about it, so it's been on full blast for a while, I guess
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, I guess everyone likes being upgraded to 12.04 Unity ;)
<seb128> oh, for sure... ;-)
<pitti> smb:// anonymous ... ok
<pitti> smb:// authenticated ... ok
<pitti> yay more tests
<pitti> (for gvfs)
<desrt> ricotz: okay.  local build confirms that the patch fixes the issue.  i'll take it up with the mesa guys.
<desrt> tjaalton: ping :)
<desrt> tjaalton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1042293
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1042293 in mesa "assert in intel_resolve_map_set" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> bonne nuit mes amis
<desrt> pitti: gn8
<Ursinha> pitti, boa noite :)
<chrisccoulson> i should get pitti to work his test magic for my firefox and thunderbird addons ;)
<seb128> pitti, bonne nuit
<Laney> ricotz: jbicha: Either of you interested in writing up the FFe for clutter-gst-2.0?
<Laney> (I could then be the release team member to review it)
<tjaalton> desrt: yeah, needs to be upstreamed, git master didn't seem to have anything that might fix it
<desrt> tjaalton: the bug i just gave you a link to has a link to the fix in upstream git master
<desrt> i cherry-picked it into a vendor-patch and did a local build -- it fixed it
<ricotz> Laney, i just hijacked this old bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gst/+bug/1040930
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040930 in clutter-gst "FFe: Sync clutter-gst-2.0 1.9.90-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Laney> can you confirm that it builds/installs/works with the new sushi?
<ricotz> Laney, i can confirm it works with totem
<ricotz> dont have sushi here, but i guess robert has
<Laney> ok
<Laney> ricotz: please say that in the bug
<ricotz> rhythmbox might join the club at some point
<Laney> well, not that we'll have it in main for quantal
<seb128> we will not update rb in quantal no
<seb128> they might land gstreamer1 as well
<seb128> which we also want to avoid
<ricotz> seb128, yes, same with totem ;)
<seb128> indeed
<ricotz> but these are still some solid arguments to have clutter-gst-2.0 in ;)
<seb128> what the fact that our apps don't use it? ;-
<seb128> ;)-
<Laney> some universe stuff will
<Laney> at least sushi
<seb128> right, I'm not arguing against it ;-)
<Laney> ricotz: I added it to desktop-extra so you should be able to upload from svn
<Laney> please do
<Laney> oh, huh, you aren't in ubuntu-desktop
<ricotz> Laney, right, i am not
<Laney> get that sorted :P
<ricotz> there were some concerns last time i checked
<Laney> fair enough, I haven't sponsored enough stuff for you to say
<Laney> if you prepare a debdiff over SVN I'll sponsor that for you
<Laney> append "~ubuntu1" or something
<seb128> Laney, that's the issue btw, ricotz should get some extra work sponsored so he can get added
<Laney> ok, I was under the impression that others had been but I did not check
<seb128> no, I sponsor some diff every now and then
<seb128> but I saw like 3 merge requests done using our workflow in a year
<antarus> Is this the right place to ask questions about notify-osd?
<seb128> antarus, try #uun
<seb128> antarus, try #ubuntu-unity
<antarus> thanks
<ricotz> Laney, here it is http://paste.debian.net/plain/185866
<Laney> ricotz: ok. You missed the bug reference, but thanks
<ricotz> Laney, ah sorry :\
<ricotz> seb128, if you want i can so another patch for libgsf fixing a gir package dep issue
<seb128> ricotz, patches are always welcome ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, http://paste.debian.net/plain/185867
<seb128> ricotz, uploaded, thanks
<Laney> ricotz: -2.0 uploaded too
<Laney> now you have to convince an AA to revie wit
<ricotz> Laney, uh, there is one ;) > pitti_
<ricotz> Laney, i guess the bug should be subscribed to ubuntu-release?
<Laney> technically I suppose so, for tracking
<Laney> mark it Fix Committed too
<tjaalton> desrt: oh wow, didn't look at the bug in detail, but it sounds like another one recently filed. thanks for the research :)
<ricotz> tjaalton, new snapshot ;)
<ricotz> Laney, done
<tjaalton> ricotz: yeah
<desrt> tjaalton: ya.  it's a pretty serious issue.  i marked it as critical and milestoned for -beta1
<desrt> tjaalton: particularly because the fix is pretty simple....
<desrt> (and zero-risk -- it replaces an assert with a non-asserting codepath... the only thing this patch will ever do is turn crashes into not-crashes)
<tjaalton> desrt: i'll fix iter this evening..
<desrt> tjaalton: awesome.  thanks.
<bryceh> tjaalton, 9.0 specific?  or sru-able?
<tjaalton> bryceh: 9.0, uploaded already
<tjaalton> bryceh: at least this got five dupes already, so we'd know if it was in 8.0.x too :)
<bryceh> great
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, oya
<robert_ancell> seb128, sound-juicer - keep on 3.4? (bug 1042015)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042015 in sound-juicer "Update to 3.5.0" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042015
<seb128> robert_ancell, your call, it's in universe, it can use gstreamer0.9n
<Laney> I don't think it is true that gnome has a freeze exception
<Laney> didn't that come up somewhere recently?
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, yeah, ff, I almost forgot that "detail" :p
<seb128> sound-juicer is not part of GNOME
<seb128> so it wouldn't have an exception, even if GNOME has one
<seb128> GNOME doesn't need an exception since .90 to .91,.92,.0 are bug fixes updates
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://live.gnome.org/SoundJuicer - "Sound Juicer is the GNOME CD ripper". And it's on GNOME FTP. And it's on GNOME git. Is there a new definition of GNOME I'm unaware of?
<seb128> robert_ancell, the ff exception was meant for things that respect the GNOME schedule and freezes
<robert_ancell> seb128, like sound-juicer?
<seb128> robert_ancell, which has not beeing the case of s-j, they didn't even use the same versioning until recently
<seb128> robert_ancell, in a minute you will tell me that rb does respect the schedule and freezes? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/sound-juicer/ seems to indicate they have been
<dobey> robert_ancell: sound-juicer isn't part of GNOME's upstream "desktop release set" is it?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, that annoys me with rb
<seb128> robert_ancell, let's say I don't trust s-j to have a responsive maintainer and handle their stuff correctly and I don't trust the release team do care enough s-j to do anything about it if there is an issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, but well, it's in universe so at the same time no big deal...
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer says it's in main...
<robert_ancell> are we talking about the same package?
<Laney> don't believe the top
<Laney> look at the table
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer
<seb128> says it's in universe since lucid
<Laney> however I don't really agree that universe is no big deal :(
<seb128> we need to kill universe
<Laney> losing support to rip to mp3 would be quite bad
<seb128> honestly apps are the responsability of the app writers
<seb128> it shouldn't be up to us to care more than upstream about apps
<seb128> they should just get what they think their users should get in the s-c
<seb128> that model of "we know better than upstream and we will fix the world" doesn't scale
<robert_ancell> seb128, absolutely
<robert_ancell> seb128, what table am I looking at?
<seb128> robert_ancell, all the lines going back the page
<seb128> quantal ... universe
<seb128> precise...universe
<robert_ancell> oh
<seb128> ...
<seb128> lucid main
<robert_ancell> dobey, man, I can't find the GNOME module list anywhere anymore. Does it even still exist?
<seb128> robert_ancell, they adopted a fuzzy definition :-(
<seb128> I don't think there is an official list somewhere, or maybe they consider jhbuild as being that
<dobey> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/releng/3.5.90/versions
<dobey> https://live.gnome.org/ThreePointFive says to look at the 'versions' file in the most recent 3.5 folder under that releng dir
<dobey> which is a bit odd
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-28
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm battling with a bit of an unreliable connection today :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: je suis bien, merci! j'ai ecrit une test de smb pour gvfs
<pitti> actually, un test
<chrisccoulson> excellent, good stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to have to start learning french ;)
<pitti> j'apprends le français avec duolingo.com -- c'est bon!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I had thought that seb128 forced everyone to do that now :0
<chrisccoulson> heh, i think he'd like to do that ;)
<pitti> seb128: bonjour mon ami, ça va?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien, et toi ?
<pitti> hating compiz! :)
<pitti> je suis bien
<pitti> I got bug 1042041 again, and it keeps forgetting my keybindings
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042041 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: wrong auto-raise, cannot be disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042041
<seb128> pitti, je "vais" bien btw ;-)
<pitti> seb128: pardon, d'accord!
<seb128> pas de soucis ;-)
<seb128> smspilla|z, ^ could you look at this compiz bug when you are around?
<seb128> pitti, ctrl-alt-t got fixed in gnome-control-center,gnome-settings-daemon by jbicha this w.e, did you restart your session yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: yes, twice; and today three times more
<seb128> hum
<pitti> fun, this time ctrl+alt+t works, but I get that autoraise misbehaviour
<seb128> can you set it in the g-c-c ui?
<pitti> I can always set back the keybinding for "lower window behind all others", but it keeps forgetting it
<pitti> seb128: g-c-c doesn't allow configuring FFM or autoraise
<seb128> pitti, I was speaking about ctrl-alt-t specifically
<pitti> seb128: ah, that one always seems to be set
<pitti> it forgets about my alt+b binding for "put window to the back" and also show it as disabled in g-c-c, but hte ctrl+alt+t launcher is always shown (but doesn't work often)
<pitti> seems there's a weird bug in the gsettings port
 * pitti runs gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise-delay 10000, which does seem to work
<seb128> pitti, do you know what's the name the key for  "put window to the back" ?
<pitti> org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings lower ['<Alt>b']
<seb128> pitti, is your issue only with keys under org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings?
<seb128> or do you have issues with compiz schemas keys?
<pitti> j'ai ecrit un nouveau test de smb:// pour le gvfs
<pitti> . o O { is gvfs male or female? }
<seb128> "pour gvfs" we would say :p
<pitti> seb128: windows+up/down are also broken right now; is that a compiz key?
<pitti> seb128: what? no article? :-)
<seb128> no, I'm trying to think what the rules is
<seb128> like you would say "pour Canonical"
<seb128> those things as proper name don't have an article
<pitti> le français n'est past facile
<seb128> non, il ne l'est pas ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, merci
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to figure what those actions are
<seb128> pitti, that's the maximize,unmaximize,minimize key right?
<pitti> right
<pitti> org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings minimize ['<Control><Primary><Alt>KP_0']
<pitti> that looks strange
<pitti> org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings maximize ['<Control><Primary><Super>Up']
<pitti> that too
<seb128> pitti, ctrl-super-up,down works here
<pitti> but isn't it suposed to be win+up/down?
<pitti> at least I configured it that way when they changed the default
<pitti> and sometimes it works, and sometimes not
<seb128> pitti, where did you configure it?
<pitti> in g-c-c
<seb128> pitti, what's the name of the action you use?
<seb128> pitti, those are the max,restore win?
<pitti> seb128: right; they were shown as ctrl+super+up/down in g-c-c, I just reset them back to super+up/down and that works now
<pitti> (until I restart once or twice)
<seb128> pitti, do you run another session than unity sometimes?
<pitti> not for my user
<seb128> pitti, those keys are common ones, I wonder if gnome-shell or something change them
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> well, if compiz was making wrong use of the keys I would say it's a compiz bug
<seb128> but it seems the value of those keys change on disk
<seb128> so I'm a bit unsure what's going on
<seb128> otherwise, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.7.4-0ubuntu1
<seb128>   * debian/patches/ubuntu-config.patch:
<seb128>       Ctrl + Super + Cursor up Maximises the current window
<seb128>       Ctrl + Super + Cursor down Restores or minimises current window
<seb128>  
<seb128> not sure if that's what we stayed on for precise or if that's one we reverted
 * seb128 checks the source
<pitti> I think ctrl+super is the current default
<seb128> pitti, yeah, we have ctrl-super for those
<pitti> so the issues is that sometimes my settings get reverted
<seb128> so, something reset your user config sometime, will be fun to figure the something ...
<pitti> and that autoraise behaviour is strange, as we do not defualt to autoraise
<seb128> which one is that?
<pitti> and unlike for the keybindings, the gsettings key for autoraise looks correct
<pitti> err
<pitti> or so it was yesterday
<pitti> org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise true
<pitti> org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise-delay 10000
<pitti> now it seems it got set to true
<pitti> #)*$#
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> so your bug is basically "something plays with gsettings keys and reset them"
<pitti> well, at least that makes it more consistent
<pitti> seb128: yes, except for autoraise
<seb128> ?
 * pitti resets autoraise and a-r-delay now and will check at next login
<seb128> I though you just said the key got resetted as well?
<pitti> seb128: no, the default for aut-raise is false (as it should be), and something set it to true
<smspilla|z> seb128: can you tag is with "gsettings" ?
<seb128> smspilla|z, sure
<MCR1> pitti: Is it bug 1022743 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity "Shortcuts in CCSM reset after getting changed." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
<smspillaz|class> not the same thing no
<smspillaz|class> probably a thinko when I ported the integration code :1~
<smspillaz|class> pitti: right, compiz is playing with those keys :]
<seb128> pitti, auto-raise is false in a guest session for me
<smspillaz|class> tag the bug gsettings and 	I'll fix it
<pitti> seb128: right
<smspillaz|class> I wasn't able to write an autotest suite for the integration code [no time]
<seb128> smspillaz|class, why would it write those keys at all if you don't use ccsm?
<pitti> seb128: so next time I'll check if it really resets the key bindings, or just sets them to a different value
<pitti> seb128: as for the autoraise key, that can't be a reset, it must actually set the key to true (for whatever strange reason)
<pitti> could it be that there is some permanent gconf migration going on, and I have some gconf settings somewhere?
<seb128> pitti, I get you can edit the schemas and put a weird default value (and run the glib-compile-schemas) helper for that
<smspillaz|class> seb128: it just synchronizes keys
<seb128> smspillaz|class, synchronize with what?
<smspillaz|class> seb128: there are some gnome keys that it synchronizes with each other for non-trivial reasons
<smspillaz|class> but let me have a look into it
<seb128> ok
<smspillaz|class> seb128: anyways, please tag any such regressions with "gsettings"
<MCR1> this fix is also key-related and needs approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/121545
<pitti> I did use ccsm in the past for some bits (configuring FFM mostly)
<pitti> smspillaz|class: I'll tag my bug
<smspillaz|class> I expected there might be a few, I had to rush the integration code
<seb128> smspillaz|class, done
<smspillaz|class> pitti: btw, FFM is not a supported usecase :]
<pitti> smspillaz|class: well, but changing key bindings in g-c-c certainly is?
<smspillaz|class> sure, just keep that in mind
<smspillaz|class> the bug priority will likely be downgraded
<pitti> smspillaz|class: FFM is the one thing that never broke during this, just my keybindings and enabling autoraise
<smspillaz|class> sure
<seb128> pitti, gsettings-data-convert --dry-run --file /usr/lib/compiz/migration/compiz-profile-active-Default.convert
<smspillaz|class> just letting you know :1~
<smspillaz|class> :]
<seb128> pitti, does that work or hit a schemas bug?
<seb128> smspillaz|class, btw are the .convert upstream or ubuntu packaging stuff?
<pitti> seb128: no error
<pitti> seb128: and it seems to get the right values (after I set them in g-c-c)
<pitti> Set key 'maximize' to string '<Super>Up'
<pitti> Set key 'unmaximize' to string '<Super>Down'
<pitti> Set key 'lower' to string '<Alt>b'
<seb128> pitti, so it's not likely the migration running over again and screwing your values
<seb128> pitti, does that include auto-raise?
<pitti> seb128: no, the only hit of "raise" is the 'raise' keybinding
<seb128> pitti, ok, in fact auto-raise is migrated by /usr/share/GConf/gsettings/wm-schemas.convert
<seb128> which I guess is writen as migrated in .local/share/gsettings-data-convert for you
<seb128> e.g has been migrated and will not be again
<pitti> confirmed
 * pitti loves the word "téléchargement"
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, running your desktop in french?
<pitti> oui
<pitti> err
<pitti> j'aime le mots "téléchargement"
<pitti> "le mot"
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, good thanks you, how are you? no rain today yet? :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, heh, it's sunny at the moment
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can't you use your phone as a modem btw?
<chrisccoulson> not sure how long that's going to last though ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i tried that too, and that also didn't work
<chrisccoulson> it seems everything is regressing in quantal ;)
<chrisccoulson> my touchpad doesn't work properly either
<chrisccoulson> although, that is bug 1041594
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041594 in linux "Edge scrolling on touchpad broken since the upgrade to 3.5.0-11" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041594
<seb128> chrisccoulson, boot a precise kernel?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you probably still have it installed since we never clean those :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm currently using the 3.5.0-10 quantal kernel, which works fine
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: "13:47 <@pmladek> caolan: 3.6.1 should go out tomorrow if nothing happens; so it is basically done" <- we have a ppa build for that, but I will prepare one for quantal-proposed today, okay?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, works for me
<chrisccoulson> awesome, i've got all of the ffox/tb branches all ready for the next set of releases, by lunchtime :)
<chrisccoulson> can i haz 6 weeks off now? ;)
<ogra_> if you dont need them to upload through your 3G :)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, chinstrap ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> cheater !
<seb128> chrisccoulson, are you done with your workitems? do we have overlay scrollbars yet? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i've got the next set of releases all ready before we've even got the current one out ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, hah :)
<chrisccoulson> i knew there was something else!"
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<chrisccoulson> the upgrade wants to remove vim!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, welcome to the world of emacs!
 * pitti gets the torches ready
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's firefox's fault right?
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> of course ;)
<tkamppeter> seb128, you have sent out the reminder but it seems that you have forgotten to create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-28
<chrisccoulson> does http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship/review/ work for anyone else?
<chrisccoulson> i just keep getting looped back to the login page
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, same for me.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tkamppeter: it's not supposed to work, jasoncwarner made an error with his email, it's only available to ~uds-organizers
<chrisccoulson> aha
<seb128> you should tell jasoncwarner_ (or me) if you want somebody added or voted
<seb128> tkamppeter, oh yeah, I forgot, seems like kenvandine just did it
<kenvandine> ?
<seb128> hey kenvandine, mterry, good morning ;-)
<kenvandine> create the page?
<kenvandine> good morning
<seb128> kenvandine, <tkamppeter> seb128, you have sent out the reminder but it seems that you have forgotten to create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-28
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine took matters in his own hands
<kenvandine> :-p
<seb128> thanks man ;-)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> seb128, i think our bugs are related
<seb128> kenvandine, I told you! ;-)
<kenvandine> or rather the one you found is causing mine
<kenvandine> but i think there is a bug in LMM too :)
<seb128> kenvandine, is that xchat being buggy, did you figure out?
<kenvandine> so here's what i think is happening
 * seb128 listen
<kenvandine> when i focus the chat it calls remove_source on one of the indicators
<kenvandine> for the one xchat says is focused
<kenvandine> at the same time, it is clearing the indicator i clicked on
<kenvandine> so removing that one
<seb128> oh, that disconnect the signal?
<kenvandine> i think the one i am not clicking on, is sometimes not getting removed
<kenvandine> or that
<kenvandine> that makes more sense though
<kenvandine> so i think that is why when we click on the other one
<kenvandine> we don't get the callback
<kenvandine> because of xchat
<kenvandine> i can't figure that part out though
<kenvandine> i don't see how that could have anything to do with our code
<kenvandine> puzzling
<seb128> yeah, me neither
<seb128> but you said it was working before those updates?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i checked last night
<kenvandine> in precise
<tkamppeter> seb128, under the sponsorship applications should be Kai-Uwe Behrmann, one of the two most important people (together with Richard Hughes) for color management under Linux. I would very much like if he gets funded to get to UDS.
<kenvandine> i queued up 5 indicators
<kenvandine> and went through them
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> they all worked
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, thanks for setting up the page.
<kenvandine> bo
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, on quantal how often does it not work? does the "not work" only concerns the last "active" channel (e.g the one that xchat consider selected wrongly and which leads to a source being cleared when it should not)?
<kenvandine> at least 50%
<kenvandine> seb128, but i really can't see why
<kenvandine> it's very bazaar
<seb128> kenvandine, indeed :-(
<seb128> ok, channel, if you feel adventurous:
<seb128> <Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/release updated, testing welcome although do note there are already a bunch of known bugs so check for duplicates
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's the ffe unity,compiz-gles candidate stack
<seb128> works fine out of minor details for me
<kenvandine> and webapps right?
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> but having extra testing would probably be welcome
<seb128> kenvandine, you wish :p
 * ogra_ would love to help testing if there were any arm packages :/
<seb128> ogra_, do you have a non virtual ppa to throw those sources at?
<ogra_> especially since i just uploaded the (hopefully) final fix for our driver
<ogra_> seb128, oh, indeed i should just be able to copy them to the canonical-arm ppa
<seb128> ogra_, you should yes
<seb128> ogra_, that would be great if you could try that ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, argh
<ogra_> if the packager would have actually allowed any arm arches in debian/control this would actually have worked :(
<seb128> ogra_, unity you mean?
 * ogra_ glares at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-arm-dev/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_state=pending .... nux, unity, compiz and bamf are all waiting for amd64 and i386 builds now
<seb128> ogra_, I guess that's part of the workaround that was used by then when gles was not ready yet and nobody wanted to update the compiz patch
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> might be
<ogra_> or they just got tired of getting failure mails for the meissing arches
<ogra_> *missin
<ogra_> bah
<seb128> ogra_, I'm pretty sure Didier did that before a2 or a3 because he needed to land the updates and nobody wanted to update the gles patch
<ogra_> well, cant test then ... at least not without fiddling with the pakages which i dont have time for right now
<seb128> ogra_, right, I will get that fixed and ping you for a new ppa copy
<ogra_> seb128, great, else i can do it tomorrow myself
<ogra_> just not today
<seb128> ogra_, ok, let's see how things go
<ogra_> oh, fun amd the copied packages actually FTBFS on i368
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, their build-depends are not well versioned, you need the new bamf and nux
<ogra_> which are in the same PPA (and copied) ... but if they arent versioned it wont o into dep-wait indeed
<seb128> right
<ogra_> hmpf, somehow my g key doesnt like me on that new kbd
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bugger, just updated my thunderbird nightly and it crashes every time i click on a source in the messaging indicator
<chrisccoulson> that didn't happen this morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: btw if you want I can help making your 3G dongle work ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, this one is going to be an absolute joy to debug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171850/
<chrisccoulson> crashes deep in the JS engine ;)
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, oh, i'm not sure what's going on with that. i've rebooted again in to the 3.5.0-10 kernel, and it worked again :/
<chrisccoulson> it seems quite random
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> did you use a different usb port?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, it's an internal 3G card
<cyphermox> I have at least one dongle that refuses to work unless I use my USB 3.0 port
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: internal 3G from the thinkpads? the Gobi horror?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, it's one of these: http://search.dell.co.uk/1/2/128267-mobile-broadband-internal-dell-wireless-5540-card-3g-hsdpa-sim-not-included-kit.html
<chrisccoulson> oh, man, there is a huge black cloud moving over here
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: do tell, how is fiber supposed to be affected by rain? :)
<Mirv> ogra_: what did you discuss about compiz gles on arm? (I only joined after)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, the bit from the cabinet to my house is still copper ;)
<Mirv> ogra_: I'm compiling atm on arm without the patch just to see if the current problem is merely packaging
<chrisccoulson> (but the cabinet is pretty much a stone-throw away from the house)
<ogra_> Mirv, seb128 called for testers, and i'm just about to be done to have the pandaboard GLES driver ready for quantal ...
<ogra_> so i would have tested
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: but it's wires? is it raining directly on the exposed wire?
<Mirv> ogra_: ah, ok, so no testing yet. if it compiles for me, I'll update the packaging so that also staging & friends will work again on ARM
<ogra_> awesome, thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: still looking at pango for the lucid->precise upgrade
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<cyphermox> seb128: I think I found the issue, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<seb128> what is it?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i'm not sure where the rain gets in yet, although the cable that goes from my house across the road to the telegraph pole is probably a good bet :)
<cyphermox> seb128: the libpango1.0-0.modules file moves from a non-multiarch dir to a multiarch dir
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: wow :(
<cyphermox> seb128: problem is the actual execution; I'll do one more upgrade test to look at what happens to those files and figure out if it could just be a symlink added from /usr/lib/pango to /usr/lib/$arch/pango maybe
<pitti> bonne nuit!
<seb128> pitti, bonne après-midi
<cyphermox> (or copying the new one in /etc/pango/pango.modules maybe) what I don't understand is why nobody noticed or filed a similar bug for another release upgrade between lucid and quantal
<seb128> pitti, c'est pas encore la nuit
<cyphermox> pitti: bonne nuit!
<seb128> pitti, ou "bonne soirée"
<seb128> cyphermox, is evolution the only app having that issue? didn't the hook you did to restart the service work?
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> *any* application started after libpango1.0-0 would be affected
<cyphermox> but it also needs to be something that wasn't upgraded yet, or it needs to happen between the time that pango is updated and something else
<cyphermox> (or maybe a new dialog from a running app?)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i'm gonna have to get bisecting
<mvo> pitti: I addressed the aptdaemon points you raised, would be great if you could have a look at the MP again at some point :)
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter, robru: it's meeting time if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-28 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<mterry> That was a quick meeting!  :)
<seb128> mterry, I was wondering if I was still online, or if anyone was working today
<seb128> usually I get at least a bunch of "hey, no topic from me" replies
<mterry> hey, no topic from me
<robru> seb128, work? nah
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<robru> seb128, barry and I are working hard on this port, there's a lot done but also a lot left to do.
<seb128> robru, yeah, what is this work thing everybody keeps talking about, right? ;-)
<robru> ;-)
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: my brother works in climate simulation (in cars, planes etc.). One day his boss called him, he recognized the number and answered the phone with: "$COMPANYNAME, we simulate work!'
<robru> lol
<Sweetsha1k> le boss was not amused ... and my brother made the perfect trollface.
<jbicha> ricotz: you're working on the gdm changelog?
<micahg> seb128: are we sticking with glew 1.8 for quantal?
<seb128> micahg, I would think so, would you prefer to go for 1.9?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, lol
<micahg> seb128: no, no preference, but I won't bother with 1.5, 1.6, and 1.7 rebuilds if we're not sticking with 1.8 :)
<seb128> we do plan to stick with 1.8
<micahg> ok, sounds good, thanks
<jbicha> ricotz: or I could just diff fta's changelog & credit you with what's changed
<ricotz> jbicha, i updated the changelog (just drop the file which sneaked in)
<ricotz> jbicha, but give is some testing before you consider pushing it
<ricotz> *it
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah I've been testing it, except for the one major issue with gdm-fallback-mode I emailed you about, things are working well
<jbicha> it also took me a bit of effort to even trigger fallback mode, but I'm going to try reporting that bug to GNOME
<ricotz> jbicha, you emailed me before i uploaded it, and your patch wasnt right if you used it
<jbicha> I've been using your 0827 ricotz0 build this morning
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<ricotz> didnt see that issue
<seb128> jbicha, did you forgot to push your g-c-c update?
<seb128> jbicha, it's UNRELEASED in the vcs
<ogra_> quantal is unreleased too :P
<jbicha> seb128: done, GNOME wasn't interested in my patch by the way
<seb128> jbicha, why not? too technical?
<jbicha> they don't want terminal getting special treatment
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well I'm unsure about the ui bit for it
<seb128> it might be enough to have it in g-s-d
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: hmmm, the new libreoffice package is just as bad -- if not worse -- wrt unitymenus.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, "new", you got an update? what changed in good or bad?
<chrisccoulson> lololololol @ https://twitter.com/paul_irish/status/240479498112475136
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: well, afernandez asked be for an updated build. However, I see lots of menus having 'EMPTY STRING' as label now, and bug 1041354 isnt solved at all.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041354 in libreoffice "unity-panel-service since yesterday uses ~100% CPU when libreoffice-gtk is installed and enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041354
<seb128> desrt, travelling I guess?
<chrisccoulson> it's typical. when i want it to rain, it stays dry
<chrisccoulson> never mind, the forecast for tomorrow is rain for the whole working day
<ogra_> want to end your day early eh ?
<chrisccoulson> i'd best make sure my 3G is working properly then :)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, no, i want to see if our line actually sounds noisier when it rains. my ISP wants to know ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, start complaining louder to your ISP
<ogra_> pee on it
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> "sorry, i won't be working today. i got arrested overnight for indecent exposure after following advice from ogra"
<ogra_> *g*
<seb128> jbicha, you guys go the opposite direction from us, rather than being conservative you go for git snapshots? ;-)
<seb128> gdm (3.5.90+git20120827.b558e179-0ubuntu1) quantal; urgency=low
<seb128> "  * TODO: the following Ubuntu patches need to be ported:"
<seb128> not cool :-(
<jbicha> seb128: just be glad we're not responsible for nautilus
<seb128> jbicha, lol
<seb128> jbicha, I wouldn't be woried, you couldn't break it over what upstream has done :p
<jbicha> guest session really ought to be built into GNOME
<Sweetsha1k> oh, nautilus is still such a mess? I remember it from back in the days ...
<jbicha> guest session was mentioned this morning as a workaround for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676577
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 676577 in general "There is not a place for the user to set Privacy or Security related options" [Enhancement,New]
<mterry> kenvandine, I was thinking of rolling a new light-themes (I committed a unity-greeter-specific change there).  Any objection?
<kenvandine> mterry, nope
<kenvandine> go for it
<mterry> kenvandine, done
<jbicha> ricotz: did you know that the gdm login screen looks different if you were still using gnome-shell 3.5.4?
<jbicha> it also looks like gdm won't load if gnome-shell isn't installed (probably part of why Debian force gdm-fallback-mode)
<jbicha> so I'm going to bump gnome-shell to a depends
<micahg> that'll be a fun upgrade :), if gdm isn't removed on upgrade from lucid -> precise, when you upgrade to quantal you get gnome-shell
<micahg> s/unity-2d/gnome-shell/ :)
<jbicha> micahg: yeah I don't think the gdm developers have tried running gdm without gnome-shell :|
<chrisccoulson> getting gnome-shell after the upgrade wouldn't be the end of the world ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, the crash i see is definitely a thunderbird regression (in nightly), and not my addon. so it doesn't affect quantal (yet) ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<chrisccoulson> it's taking agest to bisect though because there are so many commits which touch the build system and trigger a full rebuild
<chrisccoulson> which is a pain
<jbicha> ricotz: it looks like lightdm works with gnome-shell as long as gdm is installed, Switch Session won't work and if you lock your screen you can't unlock it...
<jbicha> Switch Session does nothing
<seb128> jbicha, you should talk to robert_ancell about getting lightdm to support those
 * micahg is happy that his latest round of Firefox/Thunderbird crashes appear to have been due to a bad stick of TAM
<micahg> *RAM
<seb128> it seems like the GNOME guys are settings for a "GNOME or nothing" which is a bit annoying
<seb128> I guess at some point it will be impossible to get GNOME for most distros
<dobey> s/GNOME/Fedora/
<seb128> yeah, there is a bit of that...
<seb128> not sure if that's a good move being done for GNOME as a project and community though
<seb128> they move to "let's fix the stack" to "we define the stack and everybody else can go play somewhere else"
<dobey> it seems a bit overzealous, ideological, and utopian; the whole "GNOME OS" thing
<seb128> things like lock screen or login manager should be a fdo interface
<chrisccoulson> gah, ffs @ bug 1042894
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042894 in thunderbird "Thunderbird hangs at startup only on laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042894
<chrisccoulson> 2 copies of eds being loaded?
<seb128> they moved from ... to*
<cyphermox> O.o?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, aka the pre-upgrade version is still running and user didn't restart?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, actually, looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113859523/Extensions.txt, i suspect that the couchdb addon loads an old eds ABI
<chrisccoulson> i should just kill that entirely
<seb128> it's about time ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i bet that's the reason for bug 1040839 too
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040839 in evolution-data-server "Thunderbird hangs accessing eds on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040839
<chrisccoulson> yay @ the third item on http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/15.0/releasenotes/ ;)
<seb128> \o/
<Ursinha> bryceh, hello
<Ursinha> bryceh, I believe I've been hitting bug 932900, could you enlighten me with ideas on how to figure out if it's the same problem?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932900 in mesa "Unity freeze, crashes when trying to restart - intel_do_flush_locked failed: Input/output error" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932900
<jbicha> kenvandine: how are you deciding which account plugins should be recommends and which should be suggests?
<jbicha> will there be a way in the UI for users to install additional plugins?
<kenvandine> just with software center i guess
<jbicha> ok, should IRC be installed by default?
<kenvandine> seb128 and i did a quick brain storm to pick what is there
<kenvandine> no, telepathy-idle isn't
<seb128> jbicha, @IRC: no
<seb128> if users want IRC they are better served getting an IRC client from s-c
<seb128> im client doing IRC are poor choices
<seb128> mho
<seb128> imho
<mterry> chrisccoulson, nice re: U1 in thunderbird
<jbicha> so connecting to #ubuntu requires installing extra software?
<seb128> so far yes, is #ubuntu an user recommended contact point?
<seb128> we should maybe figure a way to web proxy there...
<jbicha> it's listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<seb128> IRC stays a really specialized medium, look at the number of people on IRC compared to e.g forums or askubuntu
<seb128> imho we should better direct user to those sites
<seb128> (just my opinion
<seb128> ups
 * micahg would still be using pidgin for IRC if it wasn't for the freenode flood issue I could never track down
<bryceh> Ursinha, anything in /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state attached ?
<micahg> there's http://webchat.freenode.net/ also
<micahg> seb128: maybe a .desktop file linking to ^^ if #ubuntu is useful
<micahg> or whatever the URL with the channel in it would be
 * mterry is going afk for a bit
<seb128> jbicha as being a documentation team member is probably better placed that me to reply
<kenvandine> seb128, where is the packaging branch for unity staging?
<seb128> but I don't think IRC is a good end user recommendation
<seb128> kenvandine, ~/staging/unity/ubuntu
<seb128> kenvandine, :-p
<seb128> kenvandine, there is none, what's up?
<kenvandine> i am having to patch unity, and want to base it off staging for now
<kenvandine> since it has all the previews stuff and all
<Ursinha> bryceh, there's nothing in /sys/kernel/debug
<Ursinha> (sorry, was answering the door)
<bryceh> Ursinha, are you able to reproduce the bug deliberately?
<Ursinha> bryceh, whenever I try to unity --replace, it gives me that error message
<Ursinha> I'm right now using metacity --replace to be able to talk to you here
<bryceh> ok good
<bryceh> Ursinha, ssh into your system from another one and then do unity --replace to lock the system up.  Then, from ssh collect /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state and post to the bug
<bryceh> if you have 'IPEHR: 0x7a000002' in that file, then you probably have the same bug
<Ursinha> it doesn't exactly lock, it becomes impossible to move windows or use alt-tab
<bryceh> Ursinha, ok interesting.  Still, reproduce that failure case and we can verify whether or not it's a gpu lockup
<Ursinha> ok, a moment
<Ursinha> bryceh, here's the output of unity --replace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172430/
<Ursinha> there you go, the debug file is there
<Ursinha> let me look for the specific thing you said
<Ursinha> bryceh, no, I see only 'IPEHR: 0x00000000' in i915_error_state
<Ursinha> do you want me to attach it to that same bug, or should I open another?
<bryceh> Ursinha, there's several IPEHR's in the debug file; try grep IPEHR /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<bryceh> if that still results in just zeros, then yeah let's get a new bug filed about that.
<Ursinha> I did that, it returned three, all of them like this one
<bryceh> hm, ok
<Ursinha> bryceh, ok, so how do I file the perfect bug? :)
<Ursinha> bryceh, against which package should I file this bug?
<bryceh> Ursinha, for now file it against xorg as usual.  ubuntu-bug xorg.  Include your unity --replace output, the i915_error_state file, and dmesg
<Ursinha> I see some stacktraces on dmesg
<Ursinha> will do, just a moment
<bryceh> ho ho!  that's a good sign
<Ursinha> :)
<bryceh> Ursinha, fwiw I'm not familiar with the "intel_do_flush_locked failed" error message but it sort of sounds like a generic "I couldn't talk to the gpu" message, in which case that may be misleading you to think you have bug #932900 when it could be something different entirely
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932900 in mesa "Unity freeze, crashes when trying to restart - intel_do_flush_locked failed: Input/output error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932900
<Ursinha> right
<Ursinha> do you know what is that IPEHR value?
<bryceh> IPEHR: 0x7******* errors typically indicate a fault in the renderer (mesa)
<bryceh> so Giovanni's bug looks to be mesa related.  Yours is sounding more like the kernel, if you're getting traces in dmesg
<Ursinha> right, this is cool
<bryceh> Ursinha, oh I forgot to ask, what video card you are on?
<Ursinha> bryceh, it's an intel generic one, I have a lenovo x220
 * Ursinha is looking for specifics
<bryceh> Ursinha, ok intel generic's sufficient to know
<tjaalton> Ursinha: is this after you resume from suspend?
<Ursinha> tjaalton, nope, I was moving windows from one side to another and it happened
<Ursinha> I meant, the first crash, the unity --replace issue I can reproduce consistently at this moment
<tjaalton> ok, bug 966744 was the one I was after
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<tjaalton> nevermind then :)
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> bryceh, maybe it's worth mentioning the first crash happened when I was using an external monitor in a dock?
<Ursinha> I'm undocked now
<Ursinha> hmm.
<Ursinha> bryceh, there are two folders in /sys/kernel/debug/dri/: 0 and 64
<Ursinha> I just noticed the i915_error_state in the 0 one is empty
<bryceh> Ursinha, 0 is the one to use
<Ursinha> the 64 one has the IPEHR info, the other one is empty... do you know why is that?
<bryceh> Ursinha, docking is worth mentioning, although hard to say at this point if it's relevant
<bryceh> I'm not sure why there is a 64 dir.
<Ursinha> these crashes seem rather old. none of these files were touched today, but Aug. 21 -- I've been having these for a while, was lucky to find that bug on a google search
<mterry> Rhythmbox seems broken
<mterry> due to U1 plugin...
<Ursinha> bryceh, bug 1042947
<bryceh> thx
<Ursinha> thanks for the pointers, bryceh
<bryceh> sure
<bryceh> Ursinha,  Uname: Linux 3.4.0-030400rc4-generic - do you have a non-standard kernel installed by chance?
<Ursinha> bryceh, I installed this a while ago because of another bug that I don't recall right now, it was asked to test with a newer kernel package than the default... will have to dig a bit
<bryceh> Ursinha, hmm [575708.158540] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<bryceh> [575708.158545] [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<bryceh> Ursinha, so seems you *are* having a gpu lockup but guess it's resetting the gpu and continuing.
<bryceh> the i915_drv.c:398 gen6_gt_check_fifodbg warnings seem pertinent
<Ursinha> bryceh, hm. why that error file is empty I don't know
<Ursinha> bryceh, is there anything I could do to help debugging the issue?
<Ursinha> installing a package, a procedure or something
<bryceh> Ursinha, when the gpu is reset, that file is zero'd out
<Ursinha> oh, right
<bryceh> the kernel will try to reset the gpu when it notices it gets locked, which appears to be what's happening here
<bryceh> Ursinha, there is a gpu lockup detector udev rule which is turned off in precise that you could try turning back on
<Ursinha> sure
<bryceh> SUBSYSTEM=="drm", ACTION=="change", ENV{RESET}=="1", RUN+="/usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.p
<bryceh> y"
<bryceh> that's the rule that's needed
<bryceh> in xdiagnose-2.5.2/debian/xdiagnose.udev it is commented out
<bryceh> grab that package, uncomment the line, rebuild, install, (reboot?) and that should theoretically enable the gpu error collector
<Ursinha> all right, will do that now
<bryceh> Ursinha, since you're able to repro this fairly easily, another thing I'd like you to try is boot to the current stock precise kernel and repro it with that.
<Ursinha> right
<bryceh> if this ends up just being a flaw in one of the interim mainline kernels, might not be worth your time to do a lot of debugging on it
<Ursinha> makes sense
<Ursinha> okay, the rule is there, I'll let you know if anything happens bryceh
<Ursinha> thanks again!
<bryceh> great, good luck
<Ursinha> thanks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, if I have a machine with the webapps PPA, and I distupgrade it to Quantal, I should be fine right? don't need to do anything special first?
<seb128> rickspencer3, not sure about quantal, ken said he had unity segfaulting when updating to unity staging the other dya
<seb128> day
<seb128> rickspencer3, the webapp abi changed slightly between their ppa and the official version that landed apparently
<rickspencer3> seb128,well, a dist-upgrade should remove the PPA version and install the one in archives, right?
<seb128> rickspencer3, if the archive version are > ppa
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<seb128> which usually they are not
<seb128> otherwise you couldn't install the ppa packages
<rickspencer3> well, at some point the archive will pass the PPA, and I'll be good
<seb128> yeah, "some point" ;-)
<rickspencer3> well, I'm on Precise on this machine
<rickspencer3> I am going to move it to Quantal now
<seb128> not sure what's their versioning in thar regard
<rickspencer3> I should keep one on Precise, I suppose, but I can't help myself
<seb128> but I would recommend to ppa-purge first
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> will do
<seb128> keeping a machine on precise is good btw ;-)
<seb128> I upgraded recently but I miss my precise :p
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> maybe I should just keep this one Precise
 * rickspencer3 ponders
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone. bryceh TheMuso RAOF robert_ancell meeting reminder. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-08-28 please update with your items and add any agenda items you want to talk about.
<bryceh>  \o/
<robert_ancell> bryceh, you are way too happy about meetings
<bryceh> robert_ancell, heh
<bryceh> robert_ancell, at least it's a nice break from looking at X crashes and GPU lockups
<robert_ancell> bryceh, :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-29
<AfC> Does gnome-shell not work with lightdm? I've been running gdm, so hadn't noticed. What's the interface that it's looking for?
<robru> AfC, well, I am currently running g-s with lightdm on ubuntu no problems, but the newest g-s (3.5.5 I think?) landed a tremendous amount of changes where they start using gdm to handle their screen lock. Presumably this is to allow people to switch users when the screen is locked, without having to duplicate a huge amount of user-switching code from gdm in the screen locker. it's just unfortunate that GNOME are insisting on gdm
<robru> instead of choosing something more universally interoperable like lightdm. IMHO GNOME and KDE and everything else should just adopt lightdm as standard.
<AfC> robru:  "x should just adopt y" when y is years newer than x and x is a part of the X project doesn't really fly as a compelling argument for the X people.
<AfC> robru: I do know the GNOME people are trying really hard to get the login screen and lock screen integrated; from a user experience perspective they are the same thing, but technically they are at opposite ends of the stack. Makes it tough
<AfC> robru: I'm glad to see them being innovative, though; this one has been begging for a change for a long time
<robru> AfC, hey man, GNOME and KDE managed to unify on DBus (dropping corba and dcop in the process), so one can hope that there might be other cases of unification going on on the desktop ;-)
<AfC> robru: right: that was both sides consciously making a decision to work together in co-operation. That's different that an upstart coming along saying "I'm better, use me instead"
<robru> AfC, so how do we convince them to consciously decide to work together?
<robru> ;-)
<AfC> robru: it may well be better, but that's besides the point.
<robru> AfC, I'm not actually bothered which is better, I just like lightdm because it's not tied to any one system.
<AfC> The Canonical engineers decided they wanted to do something that the GDM codebase couldn't support; the GDM developers have been doing what they do for a long time and have a reasonably good idea of how to set up the pre-conditions for the window manager to take over.
<jbicha> AfC: as far as I know, all DMs used to work for any desktop environment so this is a change
<jbicha> you could use kdm to log into gnome or any other combination
<AfC> jbicha: I always thought that was silly; In Gentoo if I was running KDE I'd use kdm; if GNOME gdm. There are significant environment assumptions, and it was obvious the idea of supporting foreign desktops was unrealistic because the subsequent code would rely on those assumptions
<AfC> [without realizing it]
<jbicha> it's ridiculous to have to change your login manager just because you want to try a different desktop
<AfC> {shrug} I have to reinstall the entire system if I want to try fedora. So not "rediculous" at all
<micahg> AfC: that's what kvm/virtualbox are for...
<AfC> jbicha: [not saying you're wrong or that it wouldn't be nice to have, just that in practice I've never observed zero coupling between dm and wm
 * micahg has used xdm, lightdm, kdm, and gdm with various desktops in the past without issue
<jbicha> AfC: the problem is that I have Unity installed and want to install gnome-shell; there's no easy way to make gnome-shell depend on a user actually using gdm as default
<jbicha> we could hack lightdm to blacklist gnome-shell but that's still going to confuse people when it worked just fine in 12.04
<jbicha> I think robert_ancell is right that ideally, gnome-shell should fallback if gdm (or a gdm-like dm) isn't being used
<robru> HOW IS IT 10 PM? I have been working for 15 hours.
<robru> g'night ;-)
<thumper> does anyone else have a problem with skype on quantal?
<thumper> I get a complete laptop lockup when using skype video
<thumper> can't switch to a VT
<thumper> nothing
<thumper> hard reset needed
<RAOF> thumper: Works for me. What video card?
<thumper> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<pitti> bonjour
<pitti> smspillaz: I added some more concrete information to bug 1042041; seems I can reproduce this fairly reliably now with every startup
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042041 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042041
<RAOF> thumper: Huh. Works with my sandybridge. Fun. I don't suppose it generates an apport log?
<thumper> RAOF: nope
<RAOF> Of course not. :(
<sil2100> Hello
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Mirv> ogra_: there would be one ARM build of compiz to try out: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/compiz/compiz-0.9.8.0-armhf.tar
<chrisccoulson> yay, rain!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<smspillaz> pitti: thanks, I'll get on ot it soon
<seb128> hey smspillaz, pitti
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, still no rain? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's raining today. but my 3G is working too ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> does the phone quality goes down with the rain as well?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's difficult to tell. we've got a cordless handset which does noise reduction
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice to see firefox 15 already in precise-securityr!
<chrisccoulson> but there is a bit of noise when it rains
<seb128> k
<chrisccoulson> i need to go out and get myself a cheap corded handset at some point
<chrisccoulson> i'm not even sure you can buy them anymore, can you? ;)
<pitti> seems it started with the last update, debian/patches/git_scale_click.patch
<seb128> weird, that's a trivial patch in the slider callback
 * larsu is afraid this channel will be French-only soon
<seb128> larsu, that's the plan, duolingo your french back! ;-)
<thumper> he folks, who is our intel graphics driver person?
<pitti> larsu: tu vas apprendre le français :)
<seb128> thumper, not an assigned person, RAOF is probably eod at this point, try tjaalton
<larsu> pitti, are you sure that's the problem? I get "invalid cast from `GtkImage' to `U1MusicStore'" right before the rhythmbox segv
<seb128> thumper, or #ubuntu-x
<pitti> larsu: no, I'm not
<pitti> larsu: currently fixing the apport hook, then I can report it
<seb128> larsu, pitti: I'm pretty sure it's the u1-rb-store update from yesterday
<larsu> pitti, cool, me too :)
<seb128> pitti, try uninstalling the store?
<pitti> seb128: sounds likely, yes
<larsu> pitti, I'm not learning french on duolingo yet. Will be next, after I master Spanish. *cough*
 * pitti purges unity-scope-musicstores along
<seb128> larsu, you need to sort out your priorities!
<pitti> seb128: c'est ça!
<seb128> pitti, merci larsu
<pitti> rb apport hook fix committed to bzr, FYI
<seb128> pitti, what was the issue?
<pitti> -            report.add_package_info("rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store")
<pitti> +            report.add_package_info("rhythmbox-ubuntuone")
<pitti> :)
<larsu> haha
<xnox> resurrected bug 691736
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 691736 in libindicate "Can not take screenshot while indicators are open" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691736
<xnox> reproducible in precise & quantal
<thumper> I hate it when people reopen fixed bugs
<thumper> new ones are better :)
<thumper> but that may just be me
<seb128> xnox, it's a duplicate of an ancient ancient ancient bug
<ritz> seb128, ping
<thumper> seb128: not sub 100k?
<seb128> ritz, hi
<seb128> thumper, sub 11k :p
<ritz> seb128 hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/734428 . Is it possible to push this for oneiric and precise ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 734428 in df-libreoffice "[Upstream] Wrong automatic text color "dark grey" with black background (dup-of: 628105)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<thumper> wow
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 628105 in df-libreoffice "[Upstream] Text not black in LibreOffice" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> thumper, xnox: bug #10905
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 10905 in unity "Keyboard shortcuts, window management - Can't use any global keyboard shortcuts or hotkeys when applet/menu is open" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10905
<xnox> seb128: omg =)
<seb128> thumper, xnox: it's a xorg limitation
<seb128> menus need to do grabs to work
<thumper> that's stupid
<seb128> which block keybindings
<seb128> ritz, I doubt we will do any other oneiric libreoffice upload ... can you ask to Sweetshark for precise,quantal?
<ritz> seb128, thanks, will do
<ritz> Sweetshark, ^^^
<seb128> ritz, he's our lo maintainer and the one who commited that patch upstream
<ritz> hmmm,
<ritz> sweet
<seb128> ogra_, hey
<seb128> ogra_, can you get https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/release/+files/compiz_0.9.8.0-0ubuntu1%7Etest2.dsc copied to your arm ppa? hopefully it restores armel gles builds
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson, larsu, others: did you also get whoopsie errors about the photo lens today when using the dash?
<seb128> do you have the photo lens installed? (I just realized we didn't seed it yet)
<larsu> seb128, /me doesn't have a photo lens
<pitti> no whoopsie report in /var/crash
<seb128> ignore that question :p
<seb128> nobody has it installed, that's probably why we didn't see lot of reports
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: je ne ai pas un lens de photos
<pitti> seb128: should I install it?
<Sweetshark> ritz: might get backported to quantal, but I am currently stuffed with work. as for precise: once it it in quantal and somebody (ricotz usually) does a backport.
<pitti> seb128: "je n'ai pas ..", almost :)
<ritz> hmmm
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: can it search through tags?
<seb128> pitti, no need to, it will be seeded soon, it's waiting on security review for the MIR
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi, i will try to get to it at some point, having 12.04.1 out makes it not that important to do lucid/natty/oneiric though
<seb128> pitti, not at this point, davidcalle says he didn't find a python3 exif parser he can use
<pitti> err, no exif?
<pitti> that doesn't sound very useful
<pitti> seb128: do lenses need to be written in python?
<seb128> pitti, the lens does collect,browse your g+,picasa,facebook,etc photos
<davidcalle> pitti, but tags and events. Exif is here for Flickr and Picasa.
<seb128> pitti, no they don't, the files,app,etc are written in vala
<seb128> pitti, it's up to the lens writer to pick the language
<pitti> ah, so maybe vala and libgexiv2-dev might work?
<pitti> merci
<seb128> pitti, well, the photo lens is already written in python...
<seb128> davidcalle, you should call to robru
<seb128> davidcalle, he's into photos and works on a python geotagging app, he added introspection to gexiv2 (the lib used by shotwell for exiv) that landed upstream
<pitti> nice!
<seb128> davidcalle, I think you should be able to just use those bindings, we should have a look to make that land in quantal
<davidcalle> seb128, ooh, that would be nice!
<pitti> I was just searching for "gir exiv" and didn't find anything
<seb128> pitti, https://github.com/robru/gexiv2
<seb128> pitti, davidcalle: http://git.yorba.org/cgit.cgi/gexiv2/commit/?id=b8da1516e83f3e9200157277785c655b6815edf9
<seb128> in fact
<seb128> davidcalle, I will get you that in quantal so you can use it
<davidcalle> seb128, that would be great, ty!
<seb128> yw!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, going to attempt to switch back to my home connection again, now it's not raining ;)
<xnox> did llvmpipe / compiz landed? The daily quantal image works really, really well in the VM!
<xnox> or did KVM somehow gain 3D acceleration (very much doubt that)
<pitti> xnox: compiz was fixed to avoid teh screen corruption under llvmpipe
<xnox> ah awesome =)
<pitti> xnox: well, "really well", it's rather slow
<pitti> but at least it's usable
<xnox> I always give my VMs 2048MB of RAM and it's faster than unity-2d for some things I do
<xnox> e.g. dash responsiveness
<ogra_> seb128, i copied it, but it still wants to only build for x86 machines ...
 * ogra_ pulls the source to take a look
<seb128> ogra_, do you know why? I'm sure I'm overlooking something stupid :-(
<ogra_> no, but i'm pullinbg the package right now, let me take a look
<seb128> ogra_, there is a bug in the .install Mirv was supposed to fix like 3 hours ago, not sure what's happening there
<seb128> Mirv, still on that .install fix?
<seb128> 3 -> 1
<ogra_> seb128, well, looks more like the PPA doesnt understand the control file or so
<ogra_> it doesnt even list any arm in the build attempts of the PPA UI
<seb128> ogra_, is that a PaS stuff? or whatever is called the override that define archs for a source?
<ogra_> shouldnt
<ogra_> but who knows what went wrong during the DC move :)
<seb128> do you have other sources building on arm?
<seb128> or did you just get arm turned off for that ppa?
<Mirv> seb128: wasn't that <1h ago ;) running a build to check that it builds with those plugins disabled, but how'd you handle the fact that they would still build on x86?
<ogra_> hmm, quite a lot of Arch: all binaries in there :)
<Mirv> ah 3->1
<ogra_> compiz itself is arch:all ?
<Mirv> ogra_: compiz is just a meta-package
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> well, the "any" ones should be picked up ...
<Mirv> so these would be the plugins not to try to install on arm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173645/
<Mirv> and I'm running one such build atm
<ogra_> seb128, so i see that there were arm builds for quantal in that PPA, but not actually after the DC move ... i'll bug IS
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, was a PPA issue ... starting over now
<seb128> ogra_, great
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, sorry I though we figured out that issue earlier in the day :p
<ogra_> hmm, but it seem to not be able to re-copy it
<ogra_> sigh
<seb128> ogra_, well, the .install is buggy anyway...
<ogra_> if i had built it locally i would have been done now :/
<seb128> ogra_, do you know how to do arch specific .installs?
<ogra_> seb128, i think i didnt that in precise in compiz-plugins-main ... let me look
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> debian/compiz-plugins-main.install.armhf ... debian/compiz-plugins-main.install.armel
<seb128> Mirv, ^
<ogra_> just add an arch suffix
<ogra_> dh_install should cope
<seb128> ogra_, I guess that's used instead of the .install on those arches?
<seb128> but the .install is still used otherwise?
 * ogra_ checks the manpage ... its a while ago :)
<ogra_> hmm
<xnox> you could bump compat to 9, and make install file an executable which produces required output when run
<xnox> then you have environment variables and you can do stuff like
<xnox> find & grep -v out what you don't want on armel/armhf, but keep the rest
<xnox> on all other arches
<ogra_> well, the arch suffix works but i cant seem to find docs about it
<xnox> well for me, it's the first time I hear about it.
<xnox> somewhere in the "Black Magic" section of debhelper manpage?
<seb128> xnox, the "easy" way is to list the common files in the .install and add a cp for the extra ones in the rules for !arm*
<seb128> but that breaks things like dh_install --list-missing
<xnox> yeah =/, or instead rm after dh_install
<ogra_> seb128, well, given it will just cost us an extra upload to check and given that its unlikely to break x86, lets just do it and check
<ogra_> looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/100425594/compiz-plugins-main_1%3A0.9.7.0~bzr19-0ubuntu8_1%3A0.9.7.0~bzr19-0ubuntu9.diff.gz the install.$arch files dont have any extra hacks in the build system
<ogra_> so we'll see if .install is still used on arm arches
<xnox> ogra_: yeah it does do that, see pkgfile function in /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Dh_Lib.pm
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> seb128, so it shouldnt cause any probs
<Laney> looks like that works for all debhelper files
<xnox> no idea about compat levels though.... probably since beginning of time?
<Laney> that is interesting to know!
<Mirv> ogra_: that's totally new to me, nice if that works. I now put such a thing in one PPA, sources at http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/compiz/compiz-arm-test4.tar
<Laney> no compat checks there
<xnox> yeah. Definately should be documented.
<ogra_> Laney, but bad that its not documented, i dotn even know how i got to use it anymore :)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> file a joeyh bug
 * xnox ponders if git blame says ogra_ committed that to debhelper
<Laney> oh no, it is documented
<xnox> where?!
<Laney>        In some rare cases, you may want to have different versions of these files for different architectures or OSes. If files named
<ogra_> "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.  It was logged with id OOPS-fb7f4c65721e6b180a344c8e4be802ae.  Sorry for the inconvenience."
<Laney> debhelper(7)
<ubot2`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=fb7f4c65721e6b180a344c8e4be802ae
<ogra_> lovely
<Laney>        debian/package.foo.ARCH or debian/package.foo.OS exist, where ARCH and OS are the same as the output of "dpkg-architecture
<Laney>        -qDEB_HOST_ARCH" / "dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_OS", then they will be used in preference to other, more general files.
<ogra_> ah, but finally it builds
<Mirv> seb128 / ogra_: or lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/gles_arm_install_fix
<Mirv> let's see if it finishes
 * xnox FTRTFM - Fail To Read The Fine Manual
<Mirv> nice that the feature is generic, ie any file can be appended with .ARCH
<ogra_> that same diff above also has code to add this support to quilt patches btw
<ogra_> thats actually something non-std i hacked in
<ogra_> Mirv, ping me once you uploaded it and i'll copy it over to the arm builder
<ogra_> (looks good btw)
<Mirv> ogra_: in ppa:unity-team/release again
<Mirv> building on arm as well already
<ogra_> uh, how ?
<Mirv> I managed to do one build run with cut down .install that naturally failed on amd64/i386, but I got the following on ARM: dh_install: usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindOpenGLES2.cmake exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<ogra_> oh, you mean locally ?
<Mirv> ogra_: I've access to one PPA that has it
<Mirv> but that should be covered by compiz-dev.install, so I'm puzzled
<ogra_> oh, ok, could you just copy the resulting binaries into the unity ppa then ?
<Mirv> ogra_: see above, still not there although got past the plugins
<ogra_> i have a working qunatal GLES setup with the PPA in the souces and can just quickly test once its ready
<ogra_> *quantal too
<Mirv> I'm now running a build on a local arm machine as well, it's annoying one can't login to nearly-build sources at the PPA:s...
<Mirv> (obvious, but annoying;)
<seb128> Mirv, maybe the fact that there is a .armel you need one for each .install
<seb128> Mirv, like trying to copy compiz-dev.install to compiz-dev.install.armel etc?
<Mirv> seb128: ouch.. messy, but maybe has to be done then. would explain the issue.
<seb128> that's a bit weird though, I would expect it just use the normal one if it doesn't find a specific for the arch
<seb128> Laney, xnox: ^ what is your understanding?
<Laney> yeah I think that is what happens
<Laney> it's not surprising that fail-missing fails if you aren't installing all of the files
<seb128> Laney, well I would assume that compiz-dev.install is used if there is no compiz-dev.install.armel
<seb128> it's a bit stupid to have to dup all the .installs
<Laney> yes
<Laney> that's what I'm saying happens
<seb128> hum?
<Laney> but it doesn't install that file any more?
<seb128> seems not from the issue Mirv described
<Laney> usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindOpenGLES2.cmake this one
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's listed in compiz-dev.install
<Laney> wouldn't it have been removed from compiz-dev.install to the arch specific one?
<seb128> so why is dh_install --fail-missing stopping on it?
<seb128> Laney, that's the diff: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/compiz/gles_arm_install_fix/revision/3283
<Laney> one sec, X just restarted
<Mirv> hmm, actually that build log I copy-pasted from was the one where I just cut away stuff from the compiz-gnome.install
<Mirv> either way, I don't understand why that'd happen, but let's see if the test4 build has the same failure
<seb128> Mirv, on what archs did test3 failed?
<ogra_> it finished on the x86 arches at least
<fginther> seb128, Hello, I have merge proposal ready for review for nux and unity in precise, a rename of libutouch-geis to libgeis. However, the renamed libgeis is still in the precise upload queue. Is there anything I can do proactively to get the MPs reviewed, or am I just blocked until the uploads make it into the archive?
<seb128> fginther, hey, we should get the lib first in the archive I think ... do you have a bug open to track those changes with the ubuntu-release team subscribed? that will probably need to go through them
<Mirv> seb128: the test3 I had failed on all, but on amd64/i386 obviously because I removed the plugins that those archs still had (I just wanted to test arm build first before this .ARCH proposal came)
<seb128> Mirv, ok, where are testing now?
<sabdfl> hiya
<sabdfl> did you see the news on vmware rewriting bosh in go and redesigning it to be just like juju?
<sabdfl> heh, ww
<fginther> seb128, Yes, LP: #1037621 with the SRU team subscribed
<seb128> sabdfl, hey, how are you?  I didn't read that yet, juju ftw! ;-)
<seb128> fginther, looking
<seb128> fginther, precise was frozen for some time due to 12.04.1 so it's not surprising that didn't get traction recently
<seb128> fginther, try maybe mentioning it on #ubuntu-release?
<fginther> seb128, thank you!
<Mirv> seb128: so test4 i386/amd64 finished already, arm build on-going in a separate ppa
<sabdfl> hey seb128, yeah, pretty funny
<sabdfl> and juju's looking better and better
<seb128> great ;-)
<ogra_> Mirv, yep, test2 just failed in the canonical-arm-dev PPA on armhf too :)
<ogra_> funny that you cant delete packages from a PPA if tehy are still building ...
<Mirv> ogra/seb: ok just in that the test4 failed on arm for the same FindOpenGLES2.cmake complaint as on test3, while the amd64/i386 finished succesfully. there is yet another build ongoing with all .install files having the .armel/.armhf variant..
<Mirv> but there is something fishy, since the test3 didn't have any variants, just one that was suited for arm specifically
<seb128> ogra_, is there any way you could do a local build and look at that?
<Mirv> and compiz-gnome shouldn't affect compiz-dev..
<ogra_> seb128, well, i can try at least :)
<Laney> got a link to this PPA build?
<Laney> test4/arm
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, please, you most probably have better ARM hardware that I'm now (barely) running the build on :) https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/release/+files/compiz_0.9.8.0-0ubuntu1%7Etest4.dsc
<Mirv> Laney: ^
<ogra_> Mirv, yep, my mx6 will build in half the time than a panda
<seb128> Mirv, the bug log he meant I guess
<Laney> well, I want to see the diff and the build log where it fails
<ogra_> but it doesnt have a build env atm so it might take just as long with setting it up :)
<seb128> I would have a look, but setting my pandaboard to build compiz and starting I would be done tomorrow
<Mirv> Laney: I can't link to it directly but here's the end part of the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173775/
<Laney> Mirv: and which package is it supposed to be installed into?
<ogra_> seb128, well, slangasek wants me to do a hangout session for setting up your panda :)
<ogra_> you should attend ;)
<seb128> yeah, for sure
<Laney> heh
<Laney> does unity work again yet? :P
<seb128> Laney, compiz-dev
<ogra_> Laney, on panda ?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> Laney, on arm? that's what we are trying to solve here with that compiz build :p
<ogra_> no, thats why we are trying to build compiz right now :)
<Laney> hence my skin in the game here ;-)
<ogra_> i'm just done with the driver, GLES should work OOTB with our next panda image
<Laney> erm,
<ogra_> now just the desktop is missing ;)
<Laney> so the .install has this:
<Laney> debian/tmp/usr/share/cmake*/FindOpenGLES2.cmake
<Laney> dh_install: usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindOpenGLES2.cmake exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<Laney> from the build log
<highvoltage> hi! where's the right place to ask about the Ubuntu wallpaper? I would like to update the LDM (ltsp login manager) login theme for this cycle and ui freeze is upon us :)
<seb128> Laney, ogra_, Mirv: oh, it's the rules
<seb128> ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH),$(findstring $(DEB_HOST_ARCH), $(gles2_architectures)))
<seb128> ...
<seb128> ... cp cmake/FindOpenGLES2.cmake ...
<seb128> else
<seb128> no that
<seb128> fi
<seb128> "cp cmake/FindOpenGLES2.cmake debian/tmp"
<seb128> is only done in the non gles case in the rules
<ogra_> so move that line to .install.armhf
<ogra_> debian/tmp/usr/share/cmake*/FindOpenGLES2.cmake
<ogra_> i mean
<ogra_> (and .armel indeed)
<seb128> ogra_, no, the .install are fine, I think the rules is the issue, though I'm unsure why it special case gles for that cp
<ogra_> well. let me drop these lines ad do a test build
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, do we actually build GLES on x86 too ?
<ogra_> (i think its needed for poulsbo support)
<ogra_> s/do we/should we/
<seb128> ogra_, no, duflu said we should only enable it on arches that don't support GL
 * ogra_ has no idea if poulsbo can do GL though :)
<Mirv> seb128: ...
<ogra_> but yeah, understood
<Laney> I don't see it
<Laney> it looks like it is only done in the gles case (the first branch)
<Laney> line 56?
<seb128> Laney, right, I'm trying to understand why
<Mirv> but how is it that the file is already included in compiz-dev?
<Laney> so it seems to me like the .install is wrong as I pointed
<Laney> indeed it probably isn't harmful to just install the .cmake file all of the time?
<Mirv> ah.. compiz-dev has without the /Modules/ and on GLES architecture it copies it also to under there?
<Laney> right
<Laney> but you can't have it in compiz-dev.install as it wont be there on non-GLES architectures
<Laney> why not just have the cp put it in place right away?
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> thats what i just did
<seb128> yeah, I don't know the history behind that hack
<ogra_> (in my local copy)
<seb128> but that seems fine to me
<ogra_> still installing build-deps here though
<Mirv> well it already _is_ there on non-GLES architectures, the copy of the same file just isn't under /Modules/, and I have no idea why eg. the FindCompiz.cmake is already duplicated
<seb128> Mirv, just drop the && cp cmake/FindOpenGLES2.cmake  ...?
<seb128> like keep the second case for all arches?
 * ogra_ just added an if test -e ....;then cp ... fi ... to rules
<Mirv> seb128: in other words remove the whole if clause?
<seb128> ogra_, Laney: ^ what do you think?
<Laney> does cmake expect it in /Modules/?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> I've no clue about cmake
<Laney> I would either copy it straight there in the first branch
<Laney> or get rid of the if and make all arches have it in /Modules/
<Laney> straight there → debian/compiz-dev/.../Modules/
<seb128> well, the make install seems to installs it already?
<seb128> the file is there on i386,amd64
<seb128> since the .install works
<seb128> just drop the gles2_architectures case of that if and always do what was done on non gles arches?
<Mirv> it doesn't explain why it's clearly aimed for that there is both cmake*/FindOpenGLES2.cmake and cmake*/Modules/FindOpenGLES2.cmake, and why there already is cmake*/FindCompiz.cmake and cmake*/Modules/FindCompiz.cmake (copy of the same file) in compiz-dev
<Mirv> since I don't understand, I'd create compiz-dev.install.arm{hf,el} adding the extra copy...
<Laney> doing that just for one file seems to be overkill
<seb128> Mirv, yes, please do that and let sort it out with duflu,sam after those release landed
<Laney> wait for ogra_ to verify his fix since it sounds right
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ogra_, can you pastebin the diff of your fix?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173816/ somethin like that
<Mirv> ogra_: it doesn't solve the actual install phase problem where the .install doesn't (yet) have double FindOpenGLES2.cmake files?
<seb128> ogra_, you duplicate the "cp cmake/FindCompiz.cmake ..." there?
<Laney> mine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173819/
<ogra_> oh, right
<Laney> untested
<ogra_> didnt clean up the old stuff properly
<Mirv> well I'll do a test build on the change I proposed now
<ogra_> Laney, will yours not break if run on a non-GLES arch ?
<seb128> Laney, is the destination dir created at this point?
<Laney> ogra_: no, it's still in the conditional
<Laney> seb128: true, possibly not
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<seb128> Laney, I don't think it is, it's before the dh_install run
<Laney> so mkdir -p or install -d it before
<ogra_> let me try yours then for my testbuild, build-dep install just finished
<seb128> why do we need that file at all?
<robru> pitti, seb128, davidcalle, yes, gexiv2 was quite a nice library IMO, and it was so nicely architected that it was nearly-trivial for me to add python3 support. Unlike pyexiv2 library which was a huge beast and could not be ported due to many problems with boost incompatibility.
<seb128> robru, hey
<ogra_> seb128, now thats a question for alf or upstream :)
<Mirv> test6 build commencing..
<robru> good morning
<seb128> robru, what do you think about landing this gir work in quantal? do you have it in a ppa already?
<robru> seb128, no ppa, it's just merged upstream and waiting for yorba guys to make a release. if you want to land it you'll need to package their git master, shouldn't be hard. just remember to ./configure --enable-intropsection
<seb128> robru, ok, I'm emailing them about geary, I will ask about gexiv2 releases, they just did a shotwell 0.12.90 so they could do a gexiv2 0.4.90 ;-)
<robru> seb128, actually I would very much like if you landed that in quantal because that means I can finally land my python3 port of GottenGeography ;-)
<robru> seb128, :-D
<ogra_> build running with this change http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173830/
<seb128> Mirv, ^ that change seems fine to me
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<Mirv> ogra_: ah, ok, I can see that working
<seb128> Mirv, let's do that, can you include it in your branch and I will merge the previous revision for the .installs and that?
<Mirv> seb128: I think that's just the same thing in debian/rules as adding compiz-dev.install.armhf/armel with one more line. but you'd prefer that approach?
<seb128> hopefully that should give us a build gles on arm
<seb128> Mirv, yes, it's easier to maintain one set of .install
<Mirv> ok, I'll revert that .install.arm* addition and put that in instead
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> esepcially for only one file :)
<Laney> it's a pain to keep them in sync
<seb128> Mirv, well, revert it only for compiz-dev, they are still needed for the plugins
<Mirv> it is
<Mirv> seb128: yes, that's what I meant
<seb128> Mirv, good
<seb128> Mirv, let's do that, let me know when you have it pushed and I will merge
<ogra_> just a sidenote, it would be awesome if the compiz package coudl grow multithreaded building some point
<ogra_> i'm building on a quad core here but only one compiler thread is running
<ogra_> hmm, it actually calls dh build --parallel ...
<ogra_> i wonder why it doesnt use all cores then
<Mirv> seb128: lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/gles_arm_install_fix now updated. there should be only the new compiz-plugins.install.arm* files, the debian/rules change and changelog change
<Mirv> test7 building :)
<Mirv> while my obsolete local build is at 34%
<ogra_> mine should be done soon ... i started over with -j8
<ogra_> and its actually using all four cores now
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs ... 43%
<xnox> ogra_: you should take up knitting
<xnox> with all this compiling for arm =)
<tedg> mterry, So I've now got a PPA where "everything works" -- what makes sense at this point?  Do releases or just wait as most things are frozen?
 * tedg is not sure exactly where we are in the cycles
<mterry> tedg, we're post FF, but just barely pre-UIF
<ogra_> xnox, LOL, thanks, my GF already does that all the time, i dont want to steal her hobby
<mterry> tedg, but your changes aren't features, just bug fixes
<mterry> tedg, I assume
<mterry> tedg, I'd say make releases, so that the FFe can proceed with final code
<tedg> mterry, Yup, and string changes, etc.  Stuff that you find when you integrate :-)
<jbicha> seb128: what did you think of bug 954352?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954352 in gtk+3.0 "Enable wayland backend" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954352
<tedg> mterry, Not user strings ofcourse.
<mterry> tedg, well, you could still change those, but yeah, nothing user facing I guess
<tedg> mterry, Okay, I'll do that.
<tedg> mterry, Are you going to do a release of the greeter?
<xnox> ogra_: I can knit quite well =)
<mterry> tedg, depends on FFe
<ogra_> xnox, do you want to take over arm ?
<mterry> tedg, I can't do a release with everything enabled until FFe gets granted
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> jbicha, I'm unsure of the implications and I saw that e.g fedora doesn't enable that backend so I guess there is a reason
<mterry> tedg, I might do a cut-down release to get some of the UI changes in
<tedg> mterry, Do I need to ping Kate then?
<xnox> ogra_: i have enough of let's take 30 source packages and build them into this massive deb and call it ubiquity
<mterry> tedg, I was going to make some noise later today, but be my guest
<ogra_> xnox, haha
<tedg> mterry, Okay
<jbicha> seb128: ok, maybe we can try enabling it at the beginning of the 13.04 cycle then?
<seb128> jbicha, I guess we could, I would like to check with mclasen first what he thinks
<seb128> jbicha, there were some issues with that I think, and to be honest wayland is not a desktop priority at the moment, or at least not for me
<jbicha> ok, thanks, I'll note that on the bug
<ogra_> 62% *twiddle*
<ogra_> i need faster arm HW
<ogra_> time that these calxeda boxes get usable
<davmor2> ogra_: or a slower brain,  I can help you with that one I have a big hammer ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks i prefer the alcohol variant to slow my brain though :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I guess you want to go with the vodka alternative though
<davmor2> beat me to it
<mterry> tedg, regarding FFe, the more interesting one is the one allowing NM in the greeter.  That isn't blocked by any MIRs and is functionality that will be always on, vs the FFe for the rest of the remote-login stuff (i separated those FFes into separate bugs)
<tedg> mterry, I can haz both?  :-)
<mterry> tedg, ideally yes, we can get both FFes approved.  But the urgency on the remote-login is less (and is blocked by MIRs right now anyway)
<tedg> mterry, Yes, I understand.
<tedg> mterry, Though did you see the RLS one is done.
<mterry> yeah, that's nice
<tedg> And I actually found some security bugs in pam-freerdp :-)
<mterry> oh good?
<mterry> :)
<tedg> Curious if I should tell the security team before they do the review, just to check up on them ;-)
<tedg> Possible buffer over run if the path of the guest user's home directory is over 490 characters long.
<tedg> :-)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in ~15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
 * kenvandine wonders why it is almost 11am and i haven't gotten a second cup of coffee
 * kenvandine rectifies that
<Mirv> ogra_: unfortunately it still failed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173938/
<Mirv> ogra_: missing && ?
<seb128> Mirv, yes, miss && on the second mkdir line before \
<seb128> how many tries does it take to fix a trivial rules issue :p
<Mirv> pushed...
<Mirv> now it can't go wrong anymore... knock knock
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> yup, adding the && makes it work fine here
<ogra_> (i refrained from rebuilding and just called fakeroot debian/rules install for testing
<ogra_> )
 * ogra_ installs the resulting PACKAGES ON HIS PANDA
<ogra_> eek
<ogra_> sorry
 * Laney gets excited
<Laney> well, not that I'm in the same location as my panda until Saturday
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, that's the benefit of having the local build, being able to run single steps :)
<ogra_> eah
<ogra_> though the dpkg -i *.deb i didnt now wasnt clever ...
<Laney> -iO ftw
<ogra_> missing that i had a bunch of linux-headers packages around
<Laney> oh, wouldn't save that
<Laney> probably
<ogra_> sigh, still unpacking linux-headers packages ...
<ogra_> argh, i should have used an up to date image i guess ... 84MB of deps to upgrade first
<seb128> ogra_, did you try unity on low ram configs recently by any chance?
 * seb128 got asked to figure out the RAM requirements to run an unity desktop
<ogra_> seb128, nope, i only run unity on my desktop atm and that has 16G :)
<ogra_> i'll be able tzo tell you soon if it runs in 1G on the panda i hope :)
<ogra_> xnox just reported that it works fine with llvmpipe  in a VM if you assign it 2G
<ogra_> but i guess thats not what youre after
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i'd want to run a unity session on anything less than 2GB ;)
<seb128> ogra_, no, skaet asking if 384MB was still current
<ogra_> unlikely
<ogra_> i know cjwatson uses 768 or some such for his testing, just upped from 512M
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just added up all of the components that are related to unity, and got around 260MB
<chrisccoulson> and that doesn't include all the other components that make up a typical session (eg, gvfs, dbus-daemon, update-notifier, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-session, nautilus etc)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, you miss the squashfs :)
<chrisccoulson> hah
<seb128> I guess we should bump at least the 512M :p
<ogra_> the installer images are way more ram hungry
<seb128> or maybe 768
<chrisccoulson> compiz, zeitgeist-fts and signon-ui are the most memory hungry parts
<ogra_> i dont think 512M will work
<ogra_> yeah
<chrisccoulson> oh, and unity-panel-service
<ogra_> 768 or 1G
<chrisccoulson> oh, i forgot the window decorator
<chrisccoulson> that's another 30MB ;)
<ogra_> the prob with the livefs is that the writable bits all live in a ramdisk too
<ogra_> so the only serious test is with an actual booted live image
<ogra_> (and indeed then you needd to test with ubiquity and the live session running at the same time)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ogra_: thanks, I will put 768M
 * micahg uses 1GB in VMs from oneiric on
<desrt> seb128: pong
<seb128> desrt, hey, had a good trip?
<seb128> desrt, I don't remember the ping, I guess it was for the lo menu stuff, read log just before my ping?
<desrt> good enough
<desrt> no
<desrt> okay.  now i did.
<desrt> that's bad.
<ogra_> seb128, \o/
<seb128> ogra_, works?
<ogra_> seb128, apart from some flickering issues runnin unity --replace just got me a wroking 3D desktop
<seb128> ogra_, \o/ finally a good news!
<ogra_> i somehow still have the runnable check in my session
<ogra_> (its an alpha3 install i didnt upgrade much yet to not lose my desktop)
<ogra_> so that seems good for an upload :)
<seb128> ogra_, thanks for testing
<ogra_> thanks for preparing :)
<Quintasan> Hi guys, I have a virtual on-screen keyboard to package and upstream wants it to register and deregister gconf schemas on postinst and postrm accrodingly, can I handle that somehow using dh_gconf or I need a postinst and postrm script after all?
<xnox> gconf?! you mean dconf right...?
<highvoltage> xnox: some things still use gconf
<xnox> highvoltage: the nick is back \0/
<highvoltage> yeah. nick change failed again.
<highvoltage> I'm stuck with highvoltage for life.
<xnox> add it as your middle name!
<xnox> name(s)
 * ogra_ gets his power clamps back out of the drawer
<highvoltage> or just make it my full name. I'll be like Madonna with just one name.
<seb128> Quintasan, the packaging tools should handle that for you without having to do anything
<ogra_> you could also prefix it with the_
<seb128> Quintasan, gconf has a trigger, when schemas get installed dpkg register them at the end of the install
<ogra_> i,e, the_jocarter
<ogra_> or the_real_
<ogra_> :)
<Quintasan> seb128: So I can just put it into .install file and it should be dealt with automagically?
 * highvoltage isn't cool enought to have an underscore at the end of the nick :)
<seb128> Quintasan, yes
<Quintasan> seb128: All sorts of awesome!
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> dobey, hey
<tedg> mterry, So tsdgeos had suggested that we make the uccsconfigure a requires and the freerdp a recommends.  Because otherwise the "help" button would be kinda funky.  Thoughts?
<mterry> tedg, hm
<mterry> tedg, well, we only need it if we have remote-login-service, which is a recommends
<mterry> tedg, but we can't express that in Depends notation
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, okay, so should we make it a require of remote-login-service?
<tedg> mterry, Then they'd come together
<mterry> tedg, that seems unnecessary.  remote-login-service doesn't know anything about actually logging in, right?
<tedg> mterry, No, but uccsconfigure doesn't really either.  It's mostly informational.
<tedg> mterry, I mean, you can use the web to setup the account.
<tedg> mterry, But it's not about logging in.
<mterry> tedg, eh, fine.  Doesn't bother me.  I guess make it a Depends in remote-login-service
<tedg> mterry, Okay, will do.
<dobey> seb128: hi
<seb128> dobey, hey, how are you? unping, that was about rb segfaulting due to the musicstore but I saw you already fixed that yesterday
<dobey> seb128: ah, ok. i'm good. how are you? :)
<seb128> dobey, I'm good thanks
<seb128> will be glad once we are in beta freeze :p
<dobey> heh
<josepht> can anyone confirm bug 1040691?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040691 in compiz "lowered window retains focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040691
<xnox> josepht: yes
<dobey> oh; bugger
<dobey> does girepository not support multiarch?
<dobey> seb128: if you're actually here; do you kow if libgirepository supports multiarch for loading the typelib files?
<dobey> hrmm, gobject-introspection 0.10.4-1ubuntu1 supposedly introduced some multiarch support
<dobey> but i don't have a /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0 directory…
<seb128> dobey, it doesn't
<seb128> well not that I know, try asking slangasek
<dobey> ok
<seb128> hate hate hate hate hate webkit
<seb128> ar: .libs/libWebCore.a: File truncated
<seb128> seems like binutils not liking >4GB files
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, any movement on that FF distro patch?
<seb128> robru, hey
<tedg> robert_ancell, Morning.  Guess, what!  It works!
<tedg> robert_ancell, :-)
<robert_ancell> tedg, awesome!
<tedg> robert_ancell, I've got a PPA with everything if you want to play with it.  But otherwise we're good for a release.
<robert_ancell> tedg, ok, I'll merge that into lightdm and do a release
<tedg> robert_ancell, Sweet, thanks!
<robert_ancell> mterry,
<robert_ancell> mterry, hey
<mterry> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> mterry, hey, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/remote-sessions/+merge/121948 if you've already pre-checked it?
<mterry> robert_ancell, sure
<robert_ancell> mterry, ta
<mterry> robert_ancell, I just did a code read, didn't really play with it
<mterry> robert_ancell, but I hear good reports
<robert_ancell> mterry, that's probably safe, just needs a second set of eyes to look for obviously wrong or confusing stuff
<mterry> robert_ancell, the greeter lib reading lightdm.conf did catch my eye, but you had a FIXME statement
<robru> seb128, hey what's up?
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, that's already there for the normal sessions and needs to be fixed at some point
<seb128> robru, hey, the yorba guys said they will roll out a gexiv update this week
<seb128> robru, just fyi
<mterry> tedg, you saw the comments in the lightdm-remote-session-freerdp MIR, right?
<robru> seb128, awesome! I saw jim merged an outstanding patch of mine from a while back ;-)
<tedg> mterry, Looking now.
<mterry> tedg, just a couple suggested fixups
<tedg> mterry, Yup, will you handle the "compile with PIE" in the packaging?
<tedg> Or is that something that should be in the build system?
 * tedg thinks it should be default?
<mterry> tedg, yeah I thought dh9 did that for us
<mterry> tedg, I'll have to look
<mterry> tedg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features says it's a performance tradeoff on x86
<mterry> tedg, so it is selectively enabled, often by upstreams
<tedg> mterry, Huh, okay.
<mterry> tedg, looks like -fPIE for CFLAGS and -pie for LDFLAGS
<chrisccoulson> hurrah @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/globalmenu-extension/+bug/1025011/comments/70
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1025011 in firefox "Firebug extension causes firefox to crash (can be triggered by opening HUD)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> shame nobody came along weeks ago to verify the packages in proposed though....
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, it's annoying...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is the lightdm -core option something that should go upstream?
<robert_ancell> mterry, was there a bug about the simultaneous pam prompts?
<mterry> robert_ancell, sequential or multi?
<robert_ancell> mterry, the recent change in lightdm "Support multiple simultaneous PAM prompts" (making a release now)
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah, I called that multi.  I think so, digging
<robert_ancell> mterry, also I assigned the u-g component of bug 1040221 and marked in progress which I think is correct, right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040221 in unity-greeter "FFe request: Provide remote login options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040221
<mterry> robert_ancell, I'm not sure what status means on an FFe before there are any requested changes
<robert_ancell> mterry, oh, right, it might be up to the person checking the ffe to set them
<mterry> robert_ancell, bug 838555
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838555 in unity-greeter "Support complex authentication requests" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838555
<robert_ancell> mterry, ta
<mterry> robert_ancell, kind of an all-encompassing bug
<mterry> robert_ancell, this fix was just part of that bug
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, I'll open a sub-bug for it
<RAOF> robert_ancell: -core probably doesn't want to go upstream.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Although I suspect that quite a few distros would want it; it's there for apport integration, so that X crashes result in a core dump. If you don't have a running core-catcher system, it's not very interesting.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, but is it worth it as a standard config option then we don't need the patch?
<RAOF> Possibly?
<robert_ancell> note we could do it via configuration by settings x-server-command=X -core
<RAOF> Ah. When I was looking at it I think that seemed like it might result in glib trying to find a binary called ?X -core?, which would be why I didn't do it that way.
<RAOF> It might be worth a config option; it's something that end users might sometimes want to do.
<robert_ancell> right
<thumper> bryce: ping
<bryce> thumper, ...
<thumper> bryce: hey, I have something that I may need to file a bug for and jasoncwarner_ suggested I ping you first
<thumper> I use a wireless logitech mouse
<thumper> and on login it quantal has stopped recognising the mouse
<thumper> I have to take out the usb dongle and reinsert
<thumper> then it works
<bryce> thumper, alright, what diagnostics have you done so far?
<thumper> bryce: not a log
<thumper> s/log/lot/
<bryce> thumper, this page is for touchpads but the same tools and processes can be used to isolate where it's failing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<thumper> bryce: thanks
<bryce> thumper, often that style of bug is a USB issue, so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/USB may also be a useful reference
<bryce> thumper, oh... and doublecheck the battery has charge.  :-)
<bryce> I've been bitten more than a few times troubleshooting a "buggy" wireless mouse that merely needed a new battery
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-30
<robru> so I needed a headset for mumble. went to two different stores and got two different brands (yknow, just to be safe), get them both home... and neither of them actually work. one has a working ear piece with a broken mic, and the other one (which was more expensive!) does not actually work at all.
<robru> tried them both on two different computers, so I can be reasonably sure that it's actually them, not the computer.
<mterry> robert_ancell, I'm close to a fix.  What's your EOD?
<mterry> (I'm talking about the average color issue)
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'm here another 2.5 hours
<mterry> cool
<robert_ancell> mterry, the lightdm release is good to go, just waiting the ffe. I can make the u-g release any time you're ready
<mterry> robert_ancell, I ended up pulling the algorithm gnome-desktop uses into unity-greeter.  We own the copyright since it's from unity and patched on top of what upstream uses for color-picker
<robert_ancell> mterry, btw, I noticed if you move the cursor to the second monitor the layout is all messed up :(
<mterry> robert_ancell, oh noes
<robert_ancell> oh, easy
<mterry> robert_ancell, I can fix that post UIF  :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah
<mterry> robert_ancell, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-greeter/average-color/+merge/121977
<mterry> robert_ancell, so the only other change I think may be coming for unity-greeter is Wellark_ was going to patch our spawn call for nm-applet to set an environment variable that it would use to hide some of its UI
<robert_ancell> cool
<mterry> robert_ancell, cyphermox didn't want to use the existing GREETER_MODE var I don't believe
<mterry> robert_ancell, so I can either release during my day with that patch
<mterry> robert_ancell, or you can and we can just distro patch that one-liner for a bit
<cyphermox> mostly just want it upstreamable as much as possible, there are already so many patches in nm-applet and this is reusable outside a greeter
 * mterry waves at cyphermox  :)
<cyphermox> yo/sup ;)
<robert_ancell> mterry, we can make a release today and one tomorrow
<mterry> robert_ancell, true
<robert_ancell> the second release should be easy to get approved if it just has that one change
<mterry> robert_ancell, if the FFes don't come in, I'll push feature-hobbled versions to Ubuntu
<robert_ancell> ok
<mterry> robert_ancell, pushed.  I'll stop working now and see you again tomorrow sometime  :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, thanks
<RAOF> mterry: Oooh! While you're here, are you aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/1016850 ? I can reliably reproduce this on my system.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1016850 in duplicity "duplicity crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in __main__: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 1066: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> RAOF, I am, it's stopped me from making backups for the past few months
<mterry> RAOF, so I will definitely fix it
<mterry> RAOF, but I scheduled the fix for post FF
<RAOF> Ah, good.
<mterry> Some utf8 issue it seems, hopefully easy fix
<RAOF> Yeah; it's probably that I've got a (valid UTF-8) ? in a filename somewhere.
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'm not seeing the push
<mterry> robert_ancell, gah
<mterry> got it
<mterry> robert_ancell, try now
<robert_ancell> mterry, there now, ta
 * ml|vacation waves at raof
<RAOF> ml|vacation: Yo!
<RAOF> ml|vacation: How's .au treating you?
<ml|vacation> the dry air has caused too much problems but slowly getting over it now :)
<ml|vacation> other than that great
<RAOF> You're way out in inland NSW?
<ml|vacation> yeah was in newcastle yesterday, lot better there
<RAOF> What with the ocean and all!
<ml|vacation> ;D
<ml|vacation> think i saw a kangaroo on the way back from NSW too, small one though
<ml|vacation> near the side of the road
<RAOF> I'm surprise you haven't seen lots of them.
<RAOF> They're usually pretty numerous.
<RAOF> Also: quite like jumping out in front of cars.
<ml|vacation> yeah..
<ml|vacation> was warned about that
<ml|vacation> it even has its own sign, watch out for kangaroos, made me laugh
<ml|vacation> and all the driving on the wrong side of the road is weird
<ml|vacation> arrrrrk
<RAOF> Heh
<ml|vacation> according to the person that typed arrrk, you're no fun
<RAOF> ??
<ml|vacation> visiting a friend while here ;)
<ml|vacation> *:)
<pitti> Bonjour
<RAOF> Hm. That's not going to end well. Shotwell is up to 13.5GB virt.
<pitti> urgh, you have that much RAM?
<RAOF> Ram + swap, yes. Not *much* more ram + swap than that, which is why the OOM killer kicked in shortly after.
<lickalott> wondering if anyone has seen this issue before:  I have 3 drives mounted through fstab and shared out via NFS through exports.  Im also sharing one of the drive out via apache.  After the apache installation and configuration, I can't "map network drive"(nfs) the one drive that is shared out on apache
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> c'est un homme français!
<davidcalle> seb128, hey, le changement de langue par défaut est prévu pour quand déjà? ;)
<seb128> davidcalle, salut, tu fais bien de le rappeler, on devrait faire ça cette semaine si on le veut pour beta1
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va ?
<pitti> seb128: un peu mieux; I caught a cold from my wife :/
<seb128> oh :-(
<seb128> summer is not the season for colds!
<AfC> it's winter
<pitti> that's what I told her as well; il fait froid!
<pitti> it's been 10 degrees in the mornings now
<seb128> ici aussi...
<davidcalle> seb128, the photos lens mir has been answered, I've fixed the first issue (Flickr -> https), but I'm wondering if the request of deploying a brand new python3-oauth2 package is not out of scope at this point of the cycle.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, ca va ?
<davidcalle> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, good thanks. how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi davidcalle, how are you?
<davidcalle> chrisccoulson, good, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> davidcalle, it wouldn't make a big difference for you, would it? We just need somebody to get you that package available right?
<davidcalle> seb128, right, it wouldn't make any difference for me.
<seb128> davidcalle, ok, don't bother much then, I will see with Ken to get that problem solved
<davidcalle> seb128, oh ok then, ty
<seb128> davidcalle, yw!
<ogra_> seb128, i was pointed to bug 1043589, you might want to close it with the next upload :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1043589 in compiz "[FFe] Add support for OpenGL|ES" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043589
<ogra_> (if you dont have it on the radar already)
<seb128> ogra_, cf #ubuntu-release :p
<seb128> ogra_, but thanks for thinking about it and telling me ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> seb128: what is the minimum screen resolution ubuntu desktop supports?
<seb128> xnox, we don't have such notion I think
<seb128> xnox, as low as xorg supports? 320x200?
<ogra_> 800x600 i think
<ogra_> wrt app sizes at least
<seb128> I don't understand the question
<seb128> ogra_, well, you can go lower, it's just not a nice experience...
<xnox> seb128: but we do. With 320x200 you will not see "continue" button in ubiquity for example, and will fail to install.
<ogra_> seb128, we once defined that all apps have to fit on 600 vertical pixels, didnt we ?
<seb128> xnox, you can alt-click-dnd to access it
<ogra_> or OSG (or however they were called back then) did
<seb128> ogra_, I don't think we did, we have stuff that are known to not fit
<xnox> seb128: virtual desktops, for the win?!
<ogra_> probably it was only ubiquity ...
<seb128> xnox, being able to dnd part of dialogs out of the screen for the win
 * ogra_ isnt sure anymore but i know there was some work invested ...
<xnox> seb128: how tall is the top unity bar?
<seb128> xnox, I'm not sure what you are trying to figure out, but yeah, 800x600 is what we would recommend to have, though we don't go out of our way to block users to run ubuntu if their screen is lower resoluition
<ogra_> (back when there still was a mobile team and unity-2d was just being developed)
<seb128> xnox, 24 pixels I think
<seb128> or maybe 16 ;-)
<xnox> seb128: I have a failing unit test in ubiquity: if there is an existing old ubuntu installation(s) i need to present the following options: upgrade in-place, erase and reinstall, dual-boot, wipe all and setup full-disk encryption, lvm & manual partitining..... I am running out of vertical pixels. And currently a unit test limits me to 500px height.
<seb128> take a screen, open it in gimp and look :p
<xnox> =P
<xnox> seb128: retina display, anyone?!
<xnox> =)
<seb128> xnox, we used to have top and bottom panels and wm decorations
<seb128> but 500pixel seems a good limit
<xnox> uhah =)
<AfC> You use Xephyr to test various things, right?
<xnox> AfC: not for the installer, Xephyr is not running in the LiveCD. I use VMs
<AfC> Hm.
<AfC> xnox: do you now anyone using it for $whatever?
<AfC> xnox: do you know* anyone using it for $whatever?
<AfC> (I should just put my question)
<AfC> Does anyone know how to get e.g. themeing to work in a nested X server like Xephyr or Xvfb?
<AfC> Right now there's no window manager or settings demon, so there's no GTK theme, so using it to take snapshots for documentation is rather horrid
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i wonder why ken is requesting a FFe for bug 1040313? the patch is in a future stable update (Firefox 17) anyway, so that seems a bit pointless :/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040313 in firefox "[FFE] Need access to native handle for tabs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040313
<seb128> chrisccoulson, people tend to forget that firefox has a special update status that let it land features any time :p
<ogra_> if its carried as a patch until v17 enters the archive it needs an FFe
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, that seems like a waste of time. what's going to happen if the request is rejected? it  just means that it will land, but a few weeks later instead
<seb128> ogra_, that's a bit stupid rule since the feature will land anyway even if nacked
<chrisccoulson> it seems like busy-work to me ;)
<ogra_> well, not sure that is the actual rule ... its the assumption under which i ask for FFe's
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> ogra_, which makes sense for everything bug firefox
<ogra_> if there is a patch to be maintained ...
<seb128> since nothing else will land new features in a security update :p
<xnox> some of the stuff I want to land are bug-fixes, unless past the User Interface Freeze, in which case I'll need exceptions?!
<ogra_> xnox, no
<ogra_> bug fixes that dont add new features are always fine
<ogra_> same goes for minor version upgrades of packages
<xnox> ogra_: in that case there are not 4 ubiquity FFe bugs, but 2
<ogra_> major needds an FFe, minor doesnt
<ogra_> (unless its firefox indeed :) )
 * xnox doesn't do firefox =)
 * xnox 's messaging menu.... is well.... small
<seb128> xnox, how small?
<xnox> seb128: it's usually ~ twice as long. But I'm confused what's missing
<seb128> xnox, things that didn't get ported to the new protocol include: evolution pidgin liferea unity-webapp
<xnox> seb128: for some reason empathy is there & thunderbird is taking less space. I have pleanty of unread folders, but it's not showing them. Xchat not ported either?
<seb128> xnox, xchat is ported
 * xnox doesn't use empathy nor launches it
<seb128> did you upgrade xchat-indicator and restart xchat since?
<seb128> xnox, tb should work ... is it listed at all?
<xnox> yeah.
<xnox> everything is listed, just taking less space. & empathy appeared althought it shouldn't be there
<seb128> xnox, maybe sure you don't have an old messaging extension in .thunderbird hijacking the system one
<chrisccoulson> anyone with either a lucid, oneiric or precise install wants to pick a build from https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next to check it works before i turn publishing back on? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what sort of testing do you want?
<seb128> just "it starts, my awesome bar content is still there"?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, literally just to make sure that it's not completely broken :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, pretty much
<seb128> can do that
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i just replaced the batteries in my mouse because the cursor has been stuttering all morning, and i thought they were discharged
<chrisccoulson> but, no improvement
<chrisccoulson> and it seems that compiz and xorg are happily chewing away at my CPU
<ogra_> change the batteries in your computer :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * xnox can't see mouse pointer in the VM =/
<pitti> xnox: try with -vga vmware ?
<xnox> pitti: KVM/VirtManager?
<pitti> I don't know virt-manager, I always run kvm from the command line
<pitti> xnox: with either -vga std or -vga vmware I get the same effect
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> on the next run ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, works fine on precise, got a running firefox 16 with my startage, awesome bar content, bookmarks, etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128, excellent, thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yw
<Chipaca> o/
 * Chipaca was about to complain, but an update related to the complaint just came in, so is retesting... :)
 * Chipaca hates only talking in here when things break
<seb128> Chipaca, hey
<seb128> Chipaca, what is the issue?
<Chipaca> seb128: hey yourself! :)
<Chipaca> seb128: mousepad scroll stopped working
<seb128> oh, that's something for #ubuntu-x ... if somebody broke it, it's them ;-)
<Chipaca> seb128: just got an updated kernel and an updated libsyndaemon, so am going to reboot
<Chipaca> seb128: I am never sure how the pie is cut wrt desktop vs x vs kernel
<Chipaca> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<seb128> could be kernel as well yes ;-)
<xnox> somebody reported scroll wheel stopped working in VirtualBox.... against ubiquity
<dpm> hi pitti, seb128, I've finally come round to generating the first Q language pack, but it fails with an error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1175572/ - this seems similar to what happened when I was building the 12.04.1 langpacks: langpack-o-matic tries to download static translations (docs) from LP through the API, and LP is blocking that (too many requests). Could someone from the desktop team give me a hand with that?
<dpm> let me ask the LP folks about it too
<pitti> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<pitti> really?
<pitti> dpm: I didn't see "too many requests" before; is that new?
<pitti> but then again, LP times out all the time since the DC migration, so that is a new error
<dpm> pitti, yeah, aparently that was introduced recently. They made another change when I spoke to them about langpack-o-matic failing, so that I could run it for 12.04.1, which it did. But now this seems quite similar to what happened back then
<chrisccoulson> Chipaca, do you mean that edge-scrolling is broken for you?
<Chipaca> chrisccoulson: i do
<chrisccoulson> Chipaca, ah, you're not alone (bug 1041594) :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041594 in linux "Edge scrolling on touchpad broken since the upgrade to 3.5.0-11" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041594
<pitti> dpm: hm, if we can't download the static tarballs, I'm not sure how to build langpacks; did they say something about the nature of that error?
<pitti> dpm: do they have a new rate limit for this or so?
<dpm> pitti, about to ask them, I was looking for some context in my xchat logs from last time I spoke to the lp team
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I like how any kernel bug reported is immediatly set to incomplete...NOT
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> they try their best to make sure you don't report bugs again...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, reporting kernel bugs can be a frustrating experience
<chrisccoulson> but then, i imagine that reporting firefox bugs can be as well. especially when i insist that people read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you both hate your users :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I wouldn't manage to fully read that wikipage without falling asleep midway I think
<seb128> I should bookmark it as an evening read :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> you can sort-of get the idea of how to report a bug by looking at the contents on the right-hand side
 * seb128 likes to "doesn't work, please help, kthxby" bugs :p
<seb128> +report
<chrisccoulson> eg, "Use Apport", "Try running in safe mode", "Be specific" etc :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but yeah, dealing with high number of reports is tricky :-(
<Chipaca> chrisccoulson: tested 3.6.0-030600rc3.201208221735. Bug has been fixed there.
<Chipaca> chrisccoulson: (have updated the bug with the exact same comment. Retagged, also)
<dpm> pitti, anyway, I asked on #launchpad-dev a while ago, waiting for an answer
<pitti> dpm: thanks
<Chipaca> seb128: chrisccoulson: I love that it's fairly quickly responded to with usually quite good and clear (and simple) instructions on how to progress
<Chipaca> seb128: chrisccoulson: especially if I have to choose between that and the kind of response bug #1021661 has gotten
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1021661 in bamf "emacs window not picked up on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021661
<seb128> Chipaca, yeah, it's just annoying that you have to fight with a bot doing "is it fixed yet for you?" -> incomplete at each kernel upload
<seb128> Chipaca, I like better the "no reply" way personally
<seb128> Chipaca, at least they don't insist on putting the bug incomplete and getting it closed without having an human reading it
<Chipaca> seb128: the automated response is usually empowering (granted it can get long, like the panel bug i had that wasn't fixed for a whole release of kernel updates). The no-reply makes me feel powerless, frustrated, and ultimately unhappy about using the product
<seb128> Chipaca, I guess different people react differently ;-)
<seb128> Chipaca, I find insulting to put my bug to incomplete when nobody put the effort to read it
<seb128> Chipaca, I had bug where it was clearly an issue that didn't need testing with a new version of anything the automated replied commented
<Chipaca> that bit might be down to attitude. I assume all my bugreports are quite incomplete :)
<seb128> Chipaca, well I had example where I had specific hints and questions for the other side
<seb128> Chipaca, which got granted with "let's give an automated reply which has nothing to do with what you were asking"
<seb128> granted->welcomed
<Chipaca> false cousins, there
<seb128> then I had to fight for 6 months reopening the bug after each kernel upload saying "that's still something I wanted to discuss, not something to test"
<seb128> Chipaca, yeah ;-)
<dpm> pitti, while investigating the langpack issue, here's some context on what happened last time if you're interested: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1175613/
<pitti> dpm: hm, but from your recent log it seems that getPackageUploads() already succeeded? it already starts downloading the tarballs, after all?
<dpm> pitti, yeah, and didn't get a LP oops this time around. I'm just guessing and seeing if someone in LP can throw some light on it
<pitti> dpm: "fetching tarballs..." that comes from create_static_tarballs(), which is called after all tarball URLs have been fetched from LP
<pitti> and I don't see an LP error
<pitti> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<pitti> tar: Child returned status 1
<pitti> this rather looks like a broken tarball
<pitti> $ wget -O- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+upload/4494487/+files/gnome-orca_3.7.0.90-0ubuntu1_static_translations.tar.gz | tar tz
<pitti> that works, so I don't think it's something specifically broken to that tarball
<dpm> pitti, ah, it seems the run started at 10:00 UTC, which is pretty close to the LP database disconnect
<pitti> dpm: My suspicion is that the urlretrieve() to that URL got back an error .html page
<pitti> so trying it again has a pretty high chance of working, AFAICS
 * dpm restarts
<dpm> err *retries
<pitti> don't restart yourself :)
<pitti> it took some 30 years to get you so far!
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> yeah, with lots of trial and error :)
<xnox> seb128: hmmm... on 800 or less screens launcher should really hide, otherwise it's not usable.
<Chipaca> xnox: doesn't it?
<xnox> Chipaca: just now in a VM I had to change the settings in the appearance.
<xnox> Chipaca: it's ok for the installer~ish.
<seb128> xnox, what is not usable?
<xnox> seb128: ubiquity =) (me develops ubiquity, loves ubiquity, and cares only about ubiquity)
<xnox> seb128: from try ubuntu session, no way to click continue =) and the screen is chopped off to the right and bottom. It's ok in the "install-only" mode.
<xnox> as there is no launcher there.
<xnox> i guess wait for bugs, then worry about it now.
<seb128> xnox, ubiquity is bloated if it doesn't fit on 800 ;-)
<seb128> but I guess hidding the launcher on small screens where you need the space could make sense, that would need to go through design though
<ogra_> seb128, the point is that it fits ... it just doesnt once there are any desktop elements
<ogra_> xnox, just make casper detect the screen size or so and make it run onyl-ubiquity if the space isnt sufficient
<seb128> ogra_, well, we never had no desktop element on the liveCD
<ogra_> seb128, we doo, all arm images run with only-ubiquity set
<ogra_> seb128, and i think if we know that it wont fit, the image should be clever enough to suppress the desktop altogether ...
<ogra_> (not your prob indeed :) )
<seb128> ogra_, what I'm saying that "you have no desktop chrome" is something which was never true on the live system in desktop mode
<seb128> we had always had panels on top and bottom
<seb128> ubiquity should start itself in fullscreen mode if that's the intent
<ogra_> thats what i'm saying :)
<xnox> seb128: fullscreen is not the intent (ugly on normal & large screens), does make sense on tiny screens. But it's a "window manager" problem ;-)
<ogra_> xnox, there is surely no prob to read the EDID of your monitor to find out if its capable of more than 800x600 ... if not just start ubiquity-dm instead of a desktop session
<ogra_> heh, todays panda image is "intresting" ... GLES enabled drivers but no GLES enabled desktop ... it still works in a quite funny way
<seb128> ogra_, hopefully Laney acks compiz GLES, he had questions on the FFe bug :p
<seb128> otherwise no arm desktop for beta1
<ogra_> eek
<ogra_> Laney, stop that !
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> ogra_: so how was it running on your panda?
<ogra_> Laney, better than unity-2d
<ogra_> there are some cursor flickering issues ...
<Laney> yeah I looked at the bug list
<ogra_> but no matter how it runs, getting it in is our only opportunity to have ubuntu-desktop on arm
<ogra_> which is a mgmt requirement, so if its not suitable, it needs fixing, it *has* to go in this cycle
<Laney> can we get the most important bugs milestoned?
<ogra_> we should get them all milestoned (well, everything above Low at least)
<ogra_> and unmilestone if needed
<ogra_> though, looking at that list, all nvidia and nouveau ones are not valid (GLES wotn be enabled on x86)
<ogra_> and i'm also pretty sure BUILD_GLES isnt intresting for us anymore
<ogra_> ogra@panda:~$ ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> _usr_bin_telepathy-indicator.1000.crash  _usr_lib_indicator-datetime_indicator-datetime-service.1000.crash  _usr_share_apport_apport-gtk.1000.crash  _usr_share_software-center_update-software-center.0.crash
<Laney> seb128: approved
<ogra_> wow, intresting, i would have expected to see at least one compiz crash in there
 * ogra_ hugs Laney 
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<ogra_> Laney, you just ended a two year ongoing oddysey for me :)
<Laney> heh
 * Laney sends ogra_ off to run a bar by the sea
<ogra_> haha
<Laney> seb128: for unity, is this the last FFe we're anticipating?
<seb128> Laney, no
<seb128> Laney, but for beta1 yes
<seb128> Laney, they still want to land a feature to disable,enable workspace apparently, that can be argued over after beta1, also support for xim input methods
<seb128> Laney, why?
<Laney> seb128: just trying to get a handle on where we're at
<Laney> I have this feeling that the feature freeze process doesn't work so well for parts of our platform
<seb128> Laney, imho we need to land that and we will have most of the work landed, other stuff are mostly details
<seb128> Laney, I'm open to discuss improvements to the process (maybe at UDS), what do you think doesn't work there?
<Laney> We always end up getting things that "need" exceptions, which are known quite far in advance
<Laney> I imagine some kind of conversation around freeze time where we ack/nack features as a whole
<seb128> isn't that what we have at this point?
<Laney> like it's not really an option to nack unity now really
<seb128> you are saying it's too late for the conversation?
<seb128> no, but there is no solution to that problem, out of unity team to be better organized and land their stuff on a regular basis
<Laney> but there's no incentive to do that if it's going to get in anyway
<Laney> I think I will propose a UDS topic about it
<seb128> I don't understand what you suggest changing
<seb128> they are things Ubuntu has little control on
<Laney> it's pointless filing freeze exceptions that we have to accept anyway
<seb128> it's like firefox, we had to take new versions as SRUs
<Laney> so we might as well do something about it to not waste time
<seb128> we don't "have to", we could state we stay on the precise version
<chrisccoulson> isn't this really a side effect of that fact that we try to mix a time-based release process with a feature-based one?
<chrisccoulson> ie, if we had a truly time-based release, we'd just nack all features after a certain cut-off date, and there'd be no such thing as a FFe
<chrisccoulson> a bit like mozilla's release process ;)
<chrisccoulson> (ie, if it doesn't make the 6 week cut-off - tough luck)
<seb128> well, where we are aiming at is a rolling release
<seb128> that's the 6 month cycle screwing us
<seb128> we should just land features are they get ready
<seb128> the issue is that 6 months is a long time in that industry
<seb128> so you get quite some insensitive to have stuff 90% done landing now and not delayed by 6 months
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<Laney> it does say something to me if even our own upstreams aren't sticking to our release schedule
<seb128> they try
<ogra_> Laney, sounds like you want the old general freeze exception for desktop stuff back we had in gnome 2.x days
<Laney> I don't really know what I want
<Laney> someone wiser than me to decide :-)
<chrisccoulson> i know what i want
<chrisccoulson> coffee!
<seb128> hum, and cake!
<Laney> aaaaaaaanyway
<Laney> do you want to land this unity for b1?
<Laney> there we go
<chrisccoulson> cool, bt have confirmed there is a fault on my phone line :)
<chrisccoulson> now, lets hope they fix it!
<mterry> tedg, there is a question for you in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1039636 about the PAM config
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1039636 in lightdm-remote-session-freerdp "[MIR] lightdm-remote-session-freerdp" [Undecided,In progress]
<tedg> mterry, Thanks, just getting to mail :-)
<tedg> mterry, I will respond
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ bug 1043831
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1043831 in firefox "quantal 3.5.0-13-generic firefox 15.0 crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043831
<chrisccoulson> why do people think that these types of reports are useful :/
<chrisccoulson> he even declined submitting the crash report
<veric> can anyone help me with vid issue : at the moument vids play only on youtube
<ogra_> veric, support is in #ubuntu
<veric> yea i know they sugested someone here in desktop might have more experance for desktop 12.04
<seb128> veric, sorry but if we started doing user support, others would come as well to get their problem looked at we would soon be doing that full time and not get any of the things we need to get worked done
<ogra_> you could just make double shifts a default :)
<ogra_> (or since you all already work double shifts, make it double double shifts ;) )
<pitti> bonsoir mes amis
<xnox> micahg: well if you get the timezones right there is about 51 hours available in a given calendar day. One needs multiple slaves in different timezones & efficient hand-overs.
<micahg> xnox: the problem is each unit is limited to a 24 hour day
<xnox> micahg: true and as a collection they suffer from split brain syndrome
<cyphermox> Laney: can you accept FFEs?
<mterry> cyphermox, I'm tracking the progress of the various remote-login stuff.  Do you think you'll be able to get to the NM_APPLET_HIDE_POLICY_ITEMS merge today?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bikini-atoll-squad/network-manager-applet/unity-greeter/+merge/121899
<cyphermox> yes, it will land today
<cyphermox> in a few minutes actually, just finishing up indicator-sync first
<mterry> sweet, thanks!
<mterry> yeah, i've been wanting to play with the sync indicator
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> seb128: hi
<seb128> jbicha, can you join #gnome-hackers?
<jbicha> we're not bothering with making a nautilus-3.6 package for quantal, are we?
<seb128> jbicha, I would recommend people to just use the ppa for that
<mhr3> seb128, btw here's the ffe https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1043915, do i need to subscribe the release team or someone?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1043915 in unity "FFe: Home lens ordering" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> mhr3, yeah, subscribe ubuntu-release
<mhr3> mterry, k, thx
<mterry> mhr3, also, I'd add an ubuntu task there
<mhr3> great
<kenvandine> davidcalle, hey, i have a question about the photos lens update
<seb128> mhr3, what mterry said, it would be good maybe to add a bit more details on the logic change, what will be on top and why
<mterry> jbicha, you got featured in slashdot  :)
<cyphermox> mterry: nm-applet is in; I'm going for a very very late lunch now :)
<cyphermox> bbl
 * mterry hugs cyphermox
<mterry> kenvandine, looks like photo-lens is headed for more paperwork to approve the python3 port of a module
<kenvandine> which module?
<mterry> kenvandine, or heck, at this point a FFe too I suppose
<mterry> kenvandine, the MIR comments indicate that security isn't happy with the embedded oauth2 module
<kenvandine> oh that
<kenvandine> grr
<mterry> kenvandine, you know...
<kenvandine> davidcalle, ^^
<mterry> kenvandine, the python3 issues were a release goal and thus MIR team helped out by keeping python2 from entering.  But maybe we can poke barry about that now that we know we woon't make it
<mterry> kenvandine, my point being maybe we could revert to python2...?
<mterry> kenvandine, but better long term to just port oauth2
<kenvandine> it won't make it
<kenvandine> mterry, i just talked to barry about that yesterday
<mterry> kenvandine, you mean python3 only?  yeah, defs not
<mterry> kenvandine, but it's a separate question of whether we're OK with making things worse for us next time
<mterry> kenvandine, here it'd be a matter of two FFes (one for python3 oauth, one for lens) vs one (just a python2 lens)
<kenvandine> i see
<kenvandine> either way it has to happen in time for 13.04
<kenvandine> and the port to py3 is done for the lens
<mterry> kenvandine, you're talking about python3 now?
<mterry> kenvandine, an un-embedded oauth2 (regardless of python2 or 3) will also require another MIR
<mterry> kenvandine, how bad do you want the photo lens?  :)
<davidcalle> mterry, there will still be Py2 packages on the CD at release time?
<kenvandine> davidcalle, yes
<kenvandine> we didn't quite make that goal
<kenvandine> mterry, it isn't me that wants it :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, is there anything that block landing a python3 version of that package?
<kenvandine> the embedded oauth2
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, that's my question, is there anything blocking doing a python3-oauth2 from python-oauth?
<seb128> kenvandine, like, why do we need a copy?
<seb128> kenvandine, rather than solving the issue at the right place
<kenvandine> someone needs to do it
<seb128> kenvandine, look around you, who can you see? :-p
<kenvandine> i can't see myself :)
<mterry> seb128, kenvandine: well, python-oauth2 is also in universe.  Needs a MIR too then
<seb128> kenvandine, ahah
<mterry> seb128, I've asked jdstrand whether he prefers oauthlib or oauth2.  Curious on that answer before I go the MIR route
<mterry> (since oauthlib is in main already)
<seb128> mterry, ok
<jdstrand> mterry: fyi, I responded
<mterry> jdstrand, I don't know what oauthlib's support for oauth2 is really
<mterry> jdstrand, it's latest release (unpackaged) claims to support it
<mterry> But that was pretty recent
<jdstrand> mterry: it may need to be ported too...
<mterry> jdstrand, yeah it needs a python3 port
<mterry> jdstrand, so oauth2 is much easier for me.  But I didn't know how much you'd hate a second oauth implementation
<mterry> I'm not thrilled, but it would be easier anyway
<jdstrand> well 'best' would be one package in main that everything uses, in this case, that sounds like extra work (porting, packaging and updating unity-lens-photos) as opposed to just packaging work for python-oauth2
<jdstrand> no, it isn't thrilling, but I think it is ok. maybe we could look at using oauthlib after it gets py3 support
<mterry> jdstrand, is python-oauth2 OK for you in main from a security point?  (like, if I file a MIR, do you want another pass at it?)
<mterry> jdstrand, aside from issues of having 2 of them.  Like, is the code itself OK
<jdstrand> mterry: no, I don't need to look at it again. I'm comfortable with it so long as the testsuite is worked out for both py2 and py3. I don't know that it will be possible to make it run on the buildd as it seemed to need the network
<mterry> :-/
<jdstrand> but having the testsuite work is important
<jdstrand> mterry: I didn't poke super hard it it
<mterry> cyphermox, you sure that nm-applet branch got pushed?
<cyphermox> ah, yes?
<cyphermox> mterry: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/0.9.6.2-0ubuntu2
<mterry> cyphermox, ah, I'm an idiot.  I was checking the non -applet package.  And the merge request didn't show merged status, so I figured something went wrong
<cyphermox> oh, yeah, I guess I should push this
<mterry> sebdebug, ?
<mterry> sebdebug, I got a package coming through NEW soon if you could
<mterry> sebdebug, new wallpapers
<seb128> mterry, sure can, sorry I was debugging xchat-indicator yesterday on that machine and I forgot to reset my nickname :p
<mterry> seb128, ubuntu-wallpapers-quantal to be precise.  (haha)
<mterry> never gets old
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, wait, I need to stop laughing first :p
<mterry> "Ubuntu 12.10 delayed, developers too busy guffawing"
<thumper> hi seb128
<thumper> seb128: fun times?
<bryce> heya thumper, any new discoveries with your misbehaving mouse?
<thumper> bryce: not at this stage
<thumper> bryce: been somewhat chaotic
<seb128> thumper, hey, yeah, freeze weeks are always fun :p
<thumper> bryce: wondering if the pulsing red light means low battery :)
<bryce> thumper, :-)
<seb128> mterry, you got lucky that we dropped the CD, that binary is 1MB over the precise one
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  They loved more wallpapers than they promised (12 instead of 10) and went for higher quality versions than precise
<seb128> mterry, NEWed, nice selection ;-p
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> seb128, awesome, thanks
<mterry> I picked well, I agree  :)
<mterry> Phew, that's it for me for UIFreeze
<seb128> mterry, maybe you could try to make the lock screen nicer, we could ask a UIF for it :p
 * mterry shakes his fist at seb128
 * seb128 can't believe we are at UIF again and the damn lock screen is still that grey rectangle
<mterry> seb128, you have to learn to love it
<seb128> seems so :-(
<mterry> robert_ancell will make it real pretty in 13.04
<seb128> or claim I stop carring about security
<robert_ancell> real pretty hur hur
<seb128> that's decided, I'm never locking my screen again
<mterry> That's another solution, yeah  :)
 * mterry waves at robert_ancell
<seb128> I will blame one of you if somebody hack my laptop
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, good morning
<robert_ancell> mterry, hey, just checking email now, so we've got lightdm with remote sessions disabled and u-g waiting for ffe?
<mterry> robert_ancell, I pushed out lightdm and unity-greeter releases, the NM applet is enabled, remote login is disabled
<mterry> robert_ancell, blocked on security review for new packages needed there
<robert_ancell> ok
<mterry> robert_ancell, but to enable it, a simple matter of dropping patches
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you have a look at the gexiv2 package?
<seb128> robert_ancell, just looking
<seb128> had a look from the web ui earlier but I don't understand why they are pyhon-* binaries
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I'm not sure about those. They have a .py file to provide a more pythonic interface to the GIR I think (though I don't know why that's needed). I guess they shouldn't go into the -dev or gir1.2- packages because you may not be using python
<seb128> robert_ancell, they should be in the gir
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, how do you know?
<seb128> robert_ancell,
<seb128> $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides
<seb128> gedit, gir1.2-unity-5.0, gir1.2-dee-1.0, gir1.2-dee-0.5, python-gi: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, plenty of examples doing that :p
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think ken and pitti discussed that before, I trust dee to be an example done right
<seb128> robert_ancell, so yeah, drop the 2 python binaries and put those in the gir...we need a FFe, do you want me to  update the bug for that?
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure
<seb128> robert_ancell, you need to dh --with gir to get gir:Depends to work
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh dee doesn't do that. It has dh_girepository in override_dh_gencontrol. Is that the old method
<seb128> robert_ancell, both work, but yeah, that pre-date the gir dh integration I guess
<seb128> gobject-introspection: /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/gir.pm
<robert_ancell> ech perl. I'm not reading that
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you probably lack a build-depends on python-gi
<seb128> robert_ancell, their Makefile does
<seb128> PYTHON="import gi; print(gi._overridesdir)"
<seb128> that will require it
<robert_ancell> seb128, right
<robert_ancell> annoying custom makefiles
<seb128> indeed...
<seb128> I checked it because ken got bitten by that recently, he had an override failing to install because of a missing bd on python-gi
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, gobject-introspection in build-depends as well
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise looks fine
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I got that one
<robert_ancell> seb128, dh complains, even though libgirepository-dev depends on it
<robert_ancell> it really annoys me how we have both in the build depends
<seb128> hum, it's a good point
<seb128> I guess dh wants direct depends on stuff it uses
<seb128> it's usually good practice to not rely on others to bring what you need...
<robru> seb128, robert_ancell : When I added python support to gexiv2 library, I had to add that exact same kind of thing to the Makefile... do you know of any way around that?
<robert_ancell> robru, the 'import gi' checks?
<robert_ancell> and no, don't know another way
<robru> yeah, exactly.
<robru> robert_ancell, you said you were annoyed, so I was hoping you'd offer a better way around that. some standard way of querying for the overrides dir without bringing in a build-dep on python.
<robru> in fact the yorba guys were really bothered by that, too.
<robert_ancell> robru, nah, I suspect it's just the usual no-one's really thought about a clean way of doing it yet
<robru> fair enough.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-31
<cyphermox> hey bryceh
<cyphermox> is it safe to upgrade if I have an nvidia card by now?
<cyphermox> ( i mean without falling back to nouveau)
<robru> cyphermox, osomon wrote in an email to product-strategy list that quantal was safe for nvidia
<cyphermox> ah, cool, thanks robru
<robru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1037896 referring to this bug cyphermox ? that is the one that osomon says is fixed in quantal
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately when using 2D desktop" [Critical,Fix released]
<cyphermox> robru: ah it's not necessarily that, I don't know
<cyphermox> there was a point where X was upgraded I think and it was breaking nvidia (not nouveau)
<cyphermox> it's a little while ago I just haven't updated this system since
<cyphermox> maybe I'll just run the upgrade early tomorrow morning
<robru> cyphermox, couldn't tell you, I have ati and haven't had problems. I just remembered reading somebody complain about nvidia drivers and then osomon said the fix had landed.
<robru> sorry ;-)
<bryceh> cyphermox, yeah we got the new nvidia driver in now
<bryceh> fglrx doesn't appear to have its update yet tho
<pitti_> Bonjour
<RAOF> Salut!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyoner
<chrisccoulson> **everyone
<dpm> morning chrisccoulson
<dpm> morning pitti. Eventually the source packages for the full q langpacks were created yesterday. Would you mind testing the German one to confirm it works? If it's ok, then I'll start the upload
<pitti> dpm: bonjour!
<dpm> bon dia!
<pitti> dpm: d'accord, je vais tester les paquets
<dpm> molt bé ;)
<pitti> dpm: binary debdiff looks mostly ok; I'm not sure why banshee help was added to -gnome, it's in universe
<pitti> dpm: oh wait, it dropped a ton of help pages, that can't be intended?
<pitti> or is that due to gnome 3.6 not having translations for those yet?
<pitti> dpm: ah, ignore me; these apparently moved to mallard
<pitti> /usr/share/gnome/help -> /usr/share/help
<dpm> pitti, not sure about banshee help, we don't have it as a template in LP
<dpm> we still have banshee enabled, though, but it might be because we enabled the "import from universe" feature on that one
<pitti> dpm: banshee debian/control
<pitti> X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<pitti> so, this actually _works_ *gosh*
<dpm> yeah, a translation team member talked to Banshee upstream
<dpm> cool :)
<pitti> help works fine in eog (one of the moved ones)
<pitti> I can't restart my desktop session just yet, package build going on
<pitti> I'll give you the final ok in ~ 15 mins, is that ok?
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 pitti !
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, howdy, how are you?
<pitti> avoir un bon vendrendi, mes amis!
<seb128> pitti, merci !
<jasoncwarner_> pretty good, seb128 , even went to the doctor during lunch today and he told me I was still alive. That is pretty much a win each and every day
<pitti> *chuckle*
<pitti> nothing like being _certified_ that you feel well :)
<dpm> pitti, hm, I got this when trying to upload the language packs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1177365/
<pitti> dpm: yeah, that's a known issue with using dchroot in the data center
<pitti> you can safely ignore this
<dpm> pitti, oh, I thought it was an error and I executed the command twice. Will this cause the uploads to be done twice?
<pitti> dpm: the building of source packages and uplaoding will take half an hour or so
<pitti> if it ends immediately, something is wrong; did it?
<dpm> pitti, the command returned to the prompt immediately with that message on the pastebin ^
<pitti> ok, that's bad
<pitti> brb, rebooting to test new pack, then I'll take a look
<dpm> thanks pitti
<pitti> dpm: german langpack LGTM
<dpm> cool
<pitti> dpm: ah, it's because updated-packages is empty
<pitti> so there's nothing to upload
<pitti> dpm: did you upload it already?
<pitti> not in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1
<dpm> pitti, no, didn't upload it yet, that's all I did ^
 * pitti restores the updated-packages file
<dpm> thanks
<pitti> ls -d ../quantal/sources-*/* > updated-packages
<pitti> dpm: it's running now
<pitti> the cron jobs are all disabled, no idea what caused it to become empty
<dpm> pitti, one thing I can think of is that I did not disable the cron jobs for the updates. Could have that cleared the updated-packages file?
<pitti> it's usually because import gets run again
<pitti> dpm: the cron jobs usually abort immediately if updated-packages exists and is nonempty
<pitti> and even if a job was already running, it should not be empty
<dpm> in that case I can't think of anything else
<pitti> argh argh argh
<pitti> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')
<pitti> WTF?
<pitti> I can't upload anything from macquarie
<seb128> pitti, post DC move issue, chinstrap was blocked as well, ask on #is
<seb128> pitti, we had to get them to tweak the firewall on different boxes since, I guess nobody before you tried to use macquari
<seb128> e
<pitti> seb128: merci; asked now
<seb128> pitti, de rien
<davidcalle> seb128, salut
<davidcalle> seb128, about the photos lens, in last resort, the flickr integration can be ditched, this would solve the oauth2 issue. This is by far the nicest integration, but it would not be the end of the world.
<seb128> davidcalle, salut
<seb128> davidcalle, I need to discuss that with kenvandine and mterry again today
<davidcalle> seb128, ok. I'm also open to porting it back to Python2, should be fast.
<pitti> dpm: firewall got fixed, uploading/accepting langpacks now
<pitti> dpm: thanks for preparing!
<dpm> pitti, thanks to you for picking up the pieces :)
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/builders is busy now :)
<davidcalle> dednick, hi
<dednick> davidcalle: howdy
<davidcalle> dednick, if you have the time, I'd like your feedback on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1043808
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1043808 in unity "Preview activation doesn't have instant feedback" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> davidcalle: I agree that something should be done, but I need to get some feedback from the deisgn team first.
<davidcalle> dednick, thanks, I'm subscribing design.
<dednick> davidcalle: thanks.
<mitya57> larsu: hi, can I ask you a question about libmessagingmenu?
<larsu> mitya57, sure
<mitya57> larsu: is there a function like set_menu in the new api (for dynamic shortcuts)?
<mitya57> previously there was: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61336/dynamic-shortcuts-for-messaging-menu
<larsu> mitya57, no, and that is by design: adding shortcuts that disappear when the application is not running is confusing
<larsu> mitya57, why can't you make it a static shortcut?
<mitya57> larsu: in my case (unity-mail) it's "Mark all messages as read" action and I need to connect it to a function
<mitya57> so I'll have to create a source for that...
<larsu> mitya57, to be honest, that's not really an action that should be in the messaging menu. Isn't it enough to have "mark all as read" in your main ui?
<larsu> oh, unity-mail doesn't have a main ui?
<mitya57> it has a preferences dialog
<mitya57> I can move that action to the quicklist, so that's not a problem
<larsu> yeah. I recommend against having it in the messaging menu, it's just not made for things like this
<mitya57> larsu: ok, another question: is there any replacement for 'server-display' signal?
<mitya57> larsu: it was emitted when user clicked the application name in the menu
<larsu> mitya57, no, it always launches what's in the "Exec" field of your .desktop file
<larsu> that's not a problem if your application is single-instance
<larsu> which I hope it is ?!
<mitya57> larsu: yeah, it is, so I can just remove that handler
<larsu> mitya57, yes. out of interest: what do you start when the menu item is clicked? The preferences dialog?
<mitya57> larsu: I did execute "um-url Home" — the same command that is in .desktop Exec
<mitya57> (it reads the webmail url from the configuration file and opens it)
<larsu> that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> the new wallpapers are nice
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I like the twitter one :p (I decided to call it twitter ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's my favourite
<davmor2> hey guys on quantal I've gone to connect to my server using nautilus/connect to server via ssh and I get a GDBus.Error Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<seb128> does it happen every time?
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> pitti, is putting that sort of things under test, not sure if he did ssh yet
<pitti> yes, my gvfs tests test ssh
<davmor2> seb128: yeap it is here,  this is a fresh install
<pitti> sftp:// connectino to my server (from nautilus "connect to server") works here, hmm
<pitti> davmor2: can you try "gvfs-mount sftp://yourserver" in a terminal and see what happens?
<davmor2> pitti: ah hang on there are some updates, for gvfs
<pitti> it should ask you for a user/password, unless you already have it in your ssh config
<pitti> davmor2: that's only for updated tests; shouldn't change actual behaviour
<davmor2> pitti: right no worries
<pitti> on that note, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-gvfs/ is green again \o/
<pitti> now including cdrom and internal hard disk checks
<davmor2> pitti: paste.ubuntu.com/1177590/  gvfs fails standard ssh connects
<pitti> davmor2: is this an X.org/unity session, or CLI from a server?
<davmor2> pitti: fresh quantal 64bit desktop (yesterday mornings iso) install connecting to a precise server
<pitti> I'm rsyncing the current image now
<pitti> davmor2: can you reproduce this in the live system, too?
<pitti> so that we can meet in the middle for reproduction
<pitti> I don't know how to further debug this with gvfs tools, I'm afraid
<pitti> gvfs sucks at that
<pitti> so I'll try to reproduce
<davmor2> pitti: give me 10 minutes just need to do some work and then I'll drop the live cd  in and let you know
<pitti> davmor2: thanks; I'll need about the same time to rsync and boot the current iso
<davmor2> pitti: by the way I found zsync was much better for grabbing the images :)
<davmor2> pitti: confirmed happens on live cd too
<pitti> davmor2: I can reproduce it; do you know, is there a bug report for it already?
<pitti> meh, compiz is really crash-land in kvm
<pitti> davmor2: ah, I see a gvfsd-sftp .crash file there
<davmor2> pitti: it is on the live cd too,  nope I went to use ubuntu-bug and it said there was a newer version of gvfs
<pitti> davmor2: ok, it's bug 1033275
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1033275 in gvfs "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in fast_validate()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033275
 * pitti dupes another bug to it
<pitti> ok, that's precisely the thing that tests should cover, as soon as I find out what's the difference in the live system
<davmor2> pitti: once you have a fix if you want a confirmation feel free to give me a ping, I've subbed myself to the bug also
<pitti> davmor2: will do
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i love non-reproducible crashes :/
<dupondje> aha pitti is fixing my bugs ;)
<chrisccoulson> especially when they occur in the flash plugin
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: flash rox ... not :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/980766 => Anyone an idea on this? Tought this was a compiz bug that got fixed? but still some complaints it seems
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 980766 in remmina "Remmina fullscreen jumps between workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: sadtrombone.com
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, hah, thanks for that :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: so bug 1041354 has been targeted for beta1, beta1 freeze has passed without a fix. Do we need to do something about that, (e.g. tag it as a known bug?)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041354 in libreoffice "unity-panel-service since yesterday uses ~100% CPU when libreoffice-gtk is installed and enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041354
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: It's best for putting a smile on your face and giving you fresh vigour to attack things
<seb128> Sweetshark, you don't plan to land any lo update today then?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will do an updated build with most recent changes today.
<seb128> Sweetshark, we can probably still get that in beta1 if we upload today
<Sweetshark> seb128: Ill forward you the mail by antonio with some comments.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, what's your feeling?
<seb128> Sweetshark, like what is your opinion on what we should do?
<Sweetshark> seb128: hard to guess without a build. I trust Antonio, he is doing awesome work, and it hardly can be worse that the current package (except if the build breaks, which wouldnt bother endusers).
<Sweetshark> seb128: and there is the workaround people are using currently -- uninstalling libreoffice-gtk -- which should be a suitable workaround for troubles with the new package too.
<seb128> Sweetshark, I would like better if things were a bit nicer without workaround, like at least refresh every 10s rather than every 1s to hammer CPU less
<afernandez> Hi Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> afernandez: rehi ;)
<Sweetshark> 13:59 < seb128> Sweetshark, I would like better if things were a bit nicer without workaround, like at least refresh every 10s rather than every 1s to hammer CPU less
<Sweetshark> afernandez: do you still see the CPU load issue with your latest changes?
<afernandez> Well, obviously that updating a menu every second has a CPU cost, but issues with the appmenu seem to have gone
<afernandez> Problem with the old implementation was the massive DBus traffic
<chrisccoulson> ah, the crash is not my fault. that's a relief
<chrisccoulson> so i officially don't care about it now :)
<afernandez> hahaha
<mitya57> larsu: hi again
<afernandez> I have tested this on Quantal and Precise, and performance looks good.
<mitya57> larsu: for some reason the messaging menu picks all actions from unity-mail desktop file
<Sweetshark> afernandez: welcome to the desktop team ( chrisccoulson is the firefox maintainer. I can feel his pain ;) )
<mitya57> larsu: I think that shouldn't happen given that there're no TargetEnvironment/OnlyShowIn keys there
<mitya57> larsu: is that a bug?
<afernandez> Sweetshark, thank you :D
<afernandez> larsu, sorry for inconvenience hahaha
<afernandez> When integration with Ryan Lortie's modifications is done, performance shouldn't be an issue anymore
<larsu> mitya57, yeah, sounds like a bug. I wonder where that comes from, that part shouldn't have changed
<larsu> mitya57, a quick workaround would be to set "OnlyShowIn: Unity" fields in the desktop file for the items you only want to appear in the quicklist
<mitya57> larsu: just letting you know
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, whats your decision on this? I can also also set the timeout to 10 seconds for this build still, but we might get a lot of false bugs saying: I do this and then the menu doesnt enable although it should or somesuch ...
<larsu> mitya57, noted, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, afernandez: I'm not sure to understand, are performance issues solved or not with the current version and is the current version in a state where it can land?
<afernandez> seb128, yes, performace issues seem to have gone. Honestly, I think this version is much better than the old one, but as I said before, there is an issue with Unity/Gtk+ that is making menus to be disabled magically...
<mvo> is it just me or is indicator-datetime broken currently in quantal? spins at 100% cpu for me :/
<seb128> mvo, just you, that code didn't change since precise
<mvo> seb128: hrm, thats bad
<mvo> for me
<seb128> mvo, can you try to gdb it and see what it's doing, maybe e-d-s or geoclue services issues
<Sweetshark> mvo: you know time changes *constantly* -- it really is a lot of work to keep up.
<mvo> haha
<seb128> afernandez, ok, how often do they disable, and does the current version require the ppa version of gtk with the patch from desrt,
<seb128> ?
<afernandez> seb128, after activating an action... and no, current version doesn't depend on desrt patch
<afernandez> seb128, also note that this version is not working with the HUD, it needs further investigation
<afernandez> seb128, but menus work well
<seb128> afernandez, menu disabling after activating an action seems like a blocker issue...
<seb128> afernandez, is desrt looking at that problem? or who is?
<afernandez> seb128, desrt is travelling this week I think, so I doubt it
<mvo> seb128: aha, it seems to be spinning on that it can't find a address provider!
<afernandez> seb128, I tested my code with Precise and Quantal Alpha 3, and it works well...
<afernandez> seb128, I don't know if you received an email I sent about an hour ago...
<seb128> mvo, do you have a geoclue provider installed?
<seb128> afernandez, let me read emails, sorry I'm just back from lunch ;-)
<afernandez> seb128, don't worry :) I attached two videos to show this issue
<mvo> seb128: now I have, it seems to get fixed when installing the geoclue-ubuntu-geoip package, want me to file a bug?
<seb128> mvo, why wasn't it installed for you?
<seb128> mvo, indicator-datetime depends on "geoclue-ubuntu-geoip | geoclue-provider"
<mvo> seb128: I don't know :/
<seb128> mvo, dpkg -l | grep geoclue
<seb128> mvo, is that quantal?
<mvo> seb128: yes, quantal and I have geoclue-geonames and ubuntu-geoip there
<seb128> mvo, it's a bit like bug #951496
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951496 in geoclue "indicator-datetime-session severely leaks memory" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951496
<seb128> crap
<seb128> the title is misleading
<seb128> "geoclue (0.12.0-1ubuntu12) precise-proposed; urgency=low
<seb128>   * debian/control
<seb128>     - geoclue-examples shouldn't provide geoclue-provider"
<seb128> mvo, I guess some provider there is broken...
<seb128> mvo, you can probably open a bug "spin cpu with geonames"
<mvo> seb128: sure, will do
<seb128> mvo, danke
<mvo> and my shortcuts do no longer worked now for some reason, my window manager settings gone :(
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1041169
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1041169 in compiz "custom keyboard shortcuts not migrated after upgrade to compiz 1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu2 " [Low,Confirmed]
<mvo> seb128: heh, you rock!
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128, afernandez: Apropos lunch. This nerd almost forgot these nasty things like eating and drinking. Ill be off for ~1 hours now.
<seb128> Sweetshark, enjoy!
<afernandez> Sweetshark, ok! enjoy!
<mvo> seb128: priority low? makes my life a missery that bug ;)
<seb128> mvo, is that only a one time migration thing? like you can set them up again?
<mvo> seb128: I have no idea, I need to find what the capplet is called nowdays to set it again ;)
<seb128> afernandez, does it happen in writer, etc as well this bug or only on the start center screen?
<seb128> mvo, "keyboard" :p
<seb128> mvo, the second tab
<pitti> mvo: my WM keybindings keep getting reset as well (in #1042041)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, apparently I can just add the keyringings again
<seb128> mvo, ok, good
<mvo> pitti: indeed, keybindings and also no focus-follow-mouse anymore
<afernandez> seb128, in all instances
<mvo> pitti: aha, you have the same setting :)
<afernandez> seb128, it also happens with older versions of the menu too
<mvo> and this one has hte right priority :)
<seb128> afernandez, older, like what is current quantal?
<afernandez> seb128, yes
<afernandez> seb128, I installed a daily build of quantal on a virtual machine and it happens too
<seb128> afernandez, ok, not a regression ... so you would basically recommend landing the current version and consider it a good improvement over current quantal?
<dednick> fginther: ping
<fginther> dednick, pong
<afernandez> seb128, yes, I would recommend it even though it has some issues
<dednick> fginther: can i get a clarification of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1043997
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1043997 in unity "Music lens preview does not show play/pause status" [Undecided,New]
<afernandez> seb128, those issues would be fixed in future packages... not a big deal i think
<afernandez> seb128, performance issues in the package that is currently in quantal are really serious... so I think it is better using this implementation
<fginther> dednick, yes, how can I help
<mvo> woah, ccsm is also not working
<dednick> fginther: are you playing by the play button at the bottom of preview (ie the actions), or the play icon next to the track which appears when you hover over it?
<mvo> or well, it works but changing stuff has no effect
<dednick> fginther: hover over the track number icon i mean.
<fginther> dednick, I was using the play button at the bottom of the preview. I was not aware of the 'hover' play
<fginther> dednick, the hover play button works (plays and pauses)
<fginther> dednick, I'll update the bug report. To request rewording the test.
<dednick> fginther: ok, thanks.
<mvo> glatzor: welcome back! any opinion on lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/support-for-whitelisted-repositories and lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/support-change-credentials-on-add-repo ?
<glatzor> mvo, give me some hours :)
<glatzor> mvo, are there any showstoppers or major issue I should address?
<mvo> glatzor: not at all, it would just be nice to get a opinion
<xclaesse> new status icon in empathy is an ubuntu or gnome thing?
<mvo> glatzor: you can have the entire weekend not just some hours :)
<xclaesse> they looks nice, except for the offline which IMO looks like I can "close" the widget
<seb128> xclaesse, ubuntu icon theme
<seb128> larsu, mpt: ^ feedback on the new icons
<afernandez> seb128, do you need my help in anything else? I would be out for some hours so...
<seb128> afernandez, no, thanks for the response, I will wait for Sweetshark to be back and we will try land that libreoffice update today
<afernandez> seb128, I would be available through mail anyway.
<seb128> afernandez, ok, thanks
<afernandez> seb128, good luck! ;)
<afernandez> bye!
<seb128> bye!
<ritz> seb128, hi , wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1027086 . I need propose this for precise. Do I talk with fedsed ( assuming he is the vino project maintainer ) ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1027086 in vino "dconf-editor not edit authentication-metnods in vino server" [Low,Confirmed]
<ritz> thanks :)
<seb128> ritz, hey
<seb128> ritz, for precise just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<ritz> hmmm
<seb128> ritz, is that a dconf-editor bug only?
<ritz> this is a bug with vino
<ritz> trivial fix
<ritz> posted the patch to upstream
<seb128> just saw the patch
<seb128> ok
<ritz> how do I know, when to add ubuntu-sponsors and when to ping people such as Sw33tshark ( for libreoffice issue )
<ritz> seb128, ^^^
<seb128> ritz, always subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, then you can ping people as well
<seb128> but sponsors should pick it without need of any ping
<ritz> hmmm
<ritz> thanks :)
<sabdfl> hi folks
<sabdfl> is libreoffice crashy for anybody else today?
<sabdfl> on quantal
<seb128> sabdfl, hey, like segfault or like being slow? do you have an apport bug or stdout error?
<sabdfl> some sort of infinite loop, doesn't crash alas
<sabdfl> just goes unresponsive
<sabdfl> graaaaay
<pitti> dupondje, davmor2: aaah! I know when the crash happens -- it is when there is no ~/.ssh/ config
<pitti> that's why I don't see it in the automatic tests either
<xnox> sabdfl: i have been seeing that with "tricky" documents. E.g. embedded ODF objects.
<xnox> no good crash signature though =(
<davmor2> pitti: Yeap that would do it
<seb128> Sweetshark, there? did you see anything like the sabdfl is describing?
<seb128> sabdfl, does it do it every time? is that specific to a document?
<Sweetshark> sabdfl, seb128
<Sweetshark> sabdfl, seb128: well, there are quite a few crashes for LibreOffice, so I would need a test doc or reproduction scenario for that.
<sabdfl> Sweetshark, this is more bizarre than that
<sabdfl> turn it on
<sabdfl> leave it for a while
<sabdfl> come back and it's gray
<sabdfl> spinning
<seb128> I wonder if that's the appmenu stuff, though it should create cpu load for unity, not block libreoffice I think
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ right?
<Sweetshark> sabdfl: do you see unity-panel-service eating a lot of CPU?
<Sweetshark> seb128: it might also greyout LibreOffice -- dbus is the bottleneck and it hurts both sides  ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, so, what's the status of that updated version? can we land it?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will drop a version on chinstrap for quantal-propose in the next half our and do an upload to the ppa.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> sabdfl, seb128: a safe way to find out if it is the appmenu stuff is to uninstall libreoffice-gtk. That gives you a stable but ugly LibreOffice if it is the appmenu stuff.
<mvo> woah, unity is a test vm is no fun in quantal :/
<mvo> I guess llvm-pipe is to blame?
<popey> mvo, using virtualbox?
<mvo> kvm
<popey> ah
<Sweetshark> mvo: there is a workaround for that (dunno if there is a app for it too)
<mvo> oh?
<xnox> mvo: use vmvga graphics card/driver instead of cirrus
<popey> does kvm do video passthrough yet?
<mvo> xnox: let me try that
<mvo> popey: i don't know
<xnox> popey: are you trying to make me cry again?! /me develops / tests ubiquity in a VM all day long for the past couple of weeks
<Sweetshark> mvo: bug 1021104 might help you
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1021104 in compiz "Severe damage artefacts and flickering when using LLVMpipe" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021104
<xnox> Sweetshark: was fixed ~ last weekend?
<xnox> as in images
<Sweetshark> xnox: well, I didnt notice as the workaround helped for me.
<mvo> xnox: pardon my ignorance, but -vga vmvga complains
<xnox> complains about what?
<xnox> works for me here, but I do use virt-manager+kvm instead of kvm command-line
<xnox> mvo: -vga vm
<xnox> ?
<mvo> xnox: aha, ok. so probably just a different name on the commandline, I try "-vga vmware" now :)
<mvo> xnox: I guess I should start getting over my old habit of starting it manually and just use virt-manager
<xnox> mvo: you can use virsh if you preffer comand line =)
<mvo> :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: uploading to chinstrap ...
<seb128> desrt, ^
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<desrt> score
<Sweetshark> desrt: huh?
<desrt> 'score'.  it's an expression of happy approval
<desrt> slightly congratulatory
<xnox> in some English dialects 'win' is also a common exclamation with similar meaning
<Sweetshark> desrt: ah, thanks. ;) I was thinking in a more compatitive context along the lines of "who uploads first", in which case "Im uploading libreoffice" would mean: Other people can upload their package 10 times and still finish earlier.
<seb128> desrt, want another "score"?
<Sweetshark> seb128: upload (~550MB) finished.
<seb128> Sweetshark, excellent, thanks
<Sweetshark> desrt: btw, thank you so much for helping out with the libreoffice unity stuff.
<desrt> seb128: what score?
<seb128> desrt, <seb128> slangasek, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, before beta1?
<seb128> <slangasek> seb128: trying to get the uploads done today
<desrt> score!
<desrt> :D
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I've nothing to change in d-conf build time right? it will pick the variable if available,
<seb128> ?
<desrt> correct
<desrt> the code is actually in glib
<Sweetshark> its so much more motivating when desrt announces "score!". Can we wire you on launchpad to announce launchpad karma values? best in a medieval herald dress??
<dupondje> Hi guys, somebody around that could help me fix an issue in Remmina? When going into fullscreen mode in remmina, the fullscreen opens on my second screen
<dupondje> The code just calls gtk_window_fullscreen(GTK_WINDOW(window));
<dupondje> This is something in compiz or ?
<seb128> likely yes
<dupondje> seb128: nothing in remmina itself that could cause the issue?
<nessita> hello everyone! Would anyone please remind me who's the best person to ping about a unity-3d issue these days?
<seb128> dupondje, if it's only calling that gtk function probably not
<seb128> nessita, hey
<desrt> seb128: so how long until i have a .deb i can install?
<seb128> nessita, #ubuntu-unity
<nessita> seb128: right, I keep forgetting :-) Thanks!!!
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ do you have debs for the libreoffice update?
<dupondje> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178051/ this is the code that it calls :)
<sabdfl> Sweetshark, yes, it could be the menu, since that crashed on me earlier
<Sweetshark> desrt, seb128: not yet, still building locally.
<Sweetshark> sabdfl: then I would assume it to be guilty in this case too -- at least I do not know of another major bug fitting that description currently.
<desrt> is it not possible to have the menu integration code handled separately?
<desrt> instead of doing a massive full libreoffice rebuild/reupload every time?
<sabdfl> that would be preferable, yes :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^
<Sweetshark> desrt, sabdfl: not in the current form. It changes stuff in at least two libs and the libreoffice build is pretty (both upstream and our packaging) monolithic.
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you forget to copy libreoffice_3.6.1~rc2-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz ?
<Sweetshark> upstream will be pretty much migrated to the new build system (gbuild), that one would allow to build libreoffice from multiple source packages, if one cleans up the installation scripting (which isnt trivial - because of other platforms e.g. windows, requiring a lot of mess there)..
<Sweetshark> seb128: *cough* *cough* no, please look again
<seb128> Sweetshark, right, I see it in the corner :p
<desrt> if i come back in an hour will i be able to install the new thing?
<desrt> also: where can i look at their source?
<Sweetshark> desrt: do you want to install from a ppa, or is a simple binary deb good enough?
<desrt> prefer ppa, i guess?
<xnox> Sweetshark: does the knew one support parallel build? I know haggai was maintaining parallel building patches for openoffice back in the day...
<desrt> Sweetshark: i have a theory about what the problem may be....
<Sweetshark> desrt: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=core.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/feature/unitymenus <- I am generating a vendor patch in debian/patches from that branch.
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> what is the path?
<desrt> found it
<Sweetshark> desrt: debian/patches/unitymenus.diff
<Sweetshark> xnox: parallel building? like in using multiple cores?
<desrt> oh wow....
<xnox> Sweetshark: yes. DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=16
<xnox> usually means $ make -j16, but in OpenOffice it was very special build hackery to enable that.
<xnox> Sweetshark: I hope the new one supports that.
<xnox> Sweetshark: or is it all pretty in Libreoffice? (Sun was opposed to those patches)
<Sweetshark> xnox: yes, that was one of the reasons for the new build system (of which I was the original author back at Sun/Oracle btw).
<xnox> Sweetshark: oh =)
<xnox> ok. well it will be all dandy than it's all fine then =)
<Sweetshark> xnox: the new build system is plain GNU make, and none of this perl/dmake nonsense. and yes, you can do stuff like: make -j 100 -l32, if you have the monster machine for that ..
<xnox> =))))) \0/
<xnox> cool =)
<Sweetshark> xnox: the only remaining cruft is this scp2 stuff that makes an installation out of the stuff that is build: it an ugly perl plus m4 ugliness. Once it is gone, one could build libreoffice in multiple small source packages and update them individually.
<Sweetshark> however, if you touch that you will have to take care to handle all the custom code for packaging msis on windows and dmgs on OSX, which is a whole lot of fun. but since we now have https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/ and good progress is made on getting our armada of tinderboxes http://tinderbox.libreoffice.org/MASTER/status.html to be integrated in it, that should soon be something that can be attacked.
<Sweetshark> xnox: see http://ostrovsky.org/how-gerrit-fits-in-libreoffice-ci-infrastructure/
<xnox> the world has changed
<Sweetshark> desrt: wow?
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<mterry> davidcalle, hey man.  Sorry this photos lens is having problems getting in.  :-/  I'm asking in #ubuntu-release right now, to try to get a sense of which way they'd prefer us to go
<davidcalle> mterry, hey, thank you for taking care of it!
<Laney> Sweetshark: you have a conflict marker in the changelog for LO
<Laney> also, do you think you'd be able to run wrap-and-sort over it?
<Laney> it would make the diffs easier to read
<Laney> accepting anyway; would appreciate it if you could fix for next time
<Laney> seb128: ^ fyi
<seb128> Laney, noted, thanks
<Laney> hm, timed out
<mterry> davidcalle, fyi Laney said option #1 would be fine.  So I'm going to look into the oauthlib stuff
<davidcalle> mterry, ok, I'm looking into what needs to be changed for the switch from oauth2 API to oauthlib.
<Sweetshark> Laney: already fixed, thanks for the hint. I was in an emergency discussion elsewhere, sorry.
<bryceh> pitti, if you're still about, I've posted a couple proposals to the technical-board mailing list and are awaiting moderation.  If you could approve them it might give the TB a bit extra time to consider them.
<seb128> Sweetshark, still there?
<davmor2> hey guys I don't see gwibber, email or ubuntuone in the messaging menu on a fresh install should I?
<jbicha> I did a clean install Tuesday & confirm I don't see gwibber or email
<jbicha> I believe ubuntuone should show in indicator-sync but that's not landed by default yet
<seb128> nothing should show until started
<seb128> the apps register on first run
<seb128> the integrated apps atm are gwibber, xchat(-gnome), thunderbird
<seb128> u1 will be in the sync indicator yes
<davmor2> seb128: thanks for that I'm assuming it's to help keep the menu cleaner with the introduction of web apps :)
<fginther> seb128, Greetings.  Earlier this week I mentioned that I have an update nux and unity for precise which use the new libgeis package (renamed from libutouch-geis). geis is now in precise-proposed.
<seb128> fginther, hey, great
<fginther> seb128, I have MPs for the packaging branches and source branches, what should I do first?
<fginther> seb128, if anything...
<seb128> fginther, wait for a time where everybody is not crazy busy trying to land #ps work for beta1 would be step 1 :p
<fginther> that's what I though :-)
<seb128> fginther, just put the merge requests up, they should show up on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ and somebody will pick them when we can
<fginther> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> try pinging didrocks end of next week if nothing moved
<fginther> seb128, will do
<seb128> he will be back from holidays and with beta1 freeze we should have a bit of time for precise
<Danawar> Hey ubuntu desktop i have a core I7 i use htop and it only shows 4 cores yet when i run htop on my other i7 i get 8 cores, the only difference is the one that only shows 4 cores is running ubuntu 64
<jbicha> hmm, trying to figure out why my gnomebuntu live iso is falling back to gnome-classic (which wants compiz which wants unity) instead of gnome-fallback like it's supposed to
 * jbicha blames ubiquity
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: pong
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hey, your libreoffice upload failed to build
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: yes, and the fun think is the same thing build in my local quantal pbuilder and on debian.
<Sweetsha1k> s/think/thing/
<Sweetsha1k> yay for our buildds
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: do you have a buildd log link?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k,
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/114143516/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A3.6.1~rc2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, it built on i386 meanwhile
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, "cat: debian/libreoffice-l10n-ca-XV.dirs: No such file or directory" ... it's weird
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, are those debian files dynamically generated?
<Sweetsha1k> yes, in a way they are (depending on how many locales you build).
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, we had a langpack update today, could that have broken it?
<seb128> though it's weird it would have broken it on amd64 and not i386
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, could it be that it build on arch when the arch all binaries are not built?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, I guess your local builds always build those?
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: I bet this is caused by the binary-arch vs. binary-indep split done by debian. The tricky part is for the prebundled extensions you even need the all the locales even on binary-arch, not binary-indep so things dont mess up.
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: this even did build in the ppa buildd ffs ...
<seb128> :-(
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: so our "release builders" have the nasty habit of doing something just a tiny bit different.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, do you have any idea what went wrong there?
<Sweetsha1k> Im getting flashbacks to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/873702 which also _only showed up with the release buildds, but not with local ppas, not on debian and not on local pbuilders.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 873702 in libreoffice "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [High,Fix committed]
<micahg> Sweetsha1k: do you test without arch all builds on amd64 (debuild -B)?
<micahg> (technically dpkg-buildpackage -B)
<Sweetsha1k> micahg: dont ppas do arch all builds on amd64?
<micahg> Sweetsha1k: no
<micahg> arch: all are built with i386 on i386
 * Sweetsha1k goes to vimdiff the ppa vs. the release builds.
<Sweetsha1k> (logs that is)
<Laney> diffing the sources might be more instructive
<Laney> I'm not aware of any differences in arch/indep building
<Sweetsha1k> micahg: so yeah, if amd64 does _not_ build arch all in ppa it should be the same as release buildds and run in the same trouble.
<Laney> and yeah, perhaps we shouldn't be doing changes like this post-FF
<seb128> we shouldn't no
<Sweetsha1k> Laney: there is no diff in the source. There definitively is something different with the release builders. It was the same with bug 873702.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 873702 in libreoffice "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873702
<Sweetsha1k> I even did the same upload there to -proposed and ppa and it was fine in the ppa and wrong in the release build.
<Sweetsha1k> Laney: and yes, I wouldnt have done this, if this wasnt a/ a change merged from debian b/ build and release successfully on debian c/ and fixing a bug.
<Laney> I suggest we all go to bed and look at this tomorrow ;-)
<Laney> night
<Sweetsha1k> d/ successfully build in ppa builds (which should not build all archs on amd64, right?)  e/ successfully build on local pbuilders
<Sweetsha1k> Laney: not an option for me. Im on vacation tommorrow.
<Sweetsha1k> ok, there is one intended difference between the ppa build and the release build: the release build has more l10n than the ppa build as our stupid ppas are too small to handle a full libreoffice build.
<micahg> Sweetsha1k: that's where the issue is, this new merge stopped building l10n on buildds
<micahg> oh, wait, no
<micahg> that change was Debian only
<Sweetsha1k> *sigh* and that stupid specialcased valencian locale in among those. So the workaround the limitation of our too small ppas shadowed that issue.
<micahg> meh, can't do this now, have to go, if no one's solved it, I might take another peek over teh weekend
<Sweetsha1k> micahg: I will dump a fix still tonight.
<Sweetsha1k> I wonder why this works on debian though -- it shouldnt,
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-01
<jbicha> any core devs around to sponsor indicator-printers for me?
<stgraber> jbicha: is that beta critical?
<jbicha> no, it would be nice for gnomebuntu but I can work around it
<xclaesse> jbicha, is gnomebuntu going to have its own package repository, or ppa, or is it just about having a gnome-ubuntu meta package in ubuntu's repository to pull gdm and gnome-shell and friends?
<mitya57> xclaesse: ubuntu-gnome-meta is sitting in NEW, and ubuntu-gnome-default-settings is already in the archive :)
<mitya57> I hope there won't be any need for external repositories, but jbicha knows better
<xclaesse> mitya57, good, thx
<MCR1> Hey :)
<MCR1> Can somebody tell me where the source of "Displays" in "System Settings" is to be found ?
<MCR1> Currently there is a 30 second delay for the confirmation dialogue. This is way too long.
<MCR1> When you switch the settings by turning on/off different screens, the display is often corrupted.
<MCR1> In this case the user has to wait 30 seconds for the auto-recovery - this time should be reduced to 10 seconds max.
<jbicha> Sweetsha1k: hi, I've not run the new LibreOffice yet but bug 1044657 sounds bad, menus going missing when not run in Unity
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1044657 in libreoffice "[regression] [quantal proposed] no more menu into calc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044657
<dupondje> Do we have a compiz ppa somewhere where we have unmodified source of compiz ?
<dupondje> Want to see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/980766 is caused by some ubuntu patches or not :)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 980766 in remmina "Remmina fullscreen jumps between workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> dupondje: not as far as I know, you could try GNOME Classic if you don't want the Unity plugin to be running
<dupondje> jbicha: gnome-shell does neither have the unity plugin?
<jbicha> dupondje: well GNOME Shell uses mutter, not compiz
<dupondje> so if the issue is not the case on gnome-shell, its a compiz bug ? :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-02
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Is this more or less what you wanted me to do here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/121545 ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: LGTM
<MCR1> smspillaz: The problem is that there is a lot of code duplication of almost identical code in StandAloneShortcuts.cpp already - should I do the same there ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Also this merge request just fixes one minor shortcut related issue for now :(
<MCR1> smspillaz: I still need to replace all HARDCODED shortcuts with Compiz controlled ones, but I still have to figure out how to do it best
<MCR1> The problem is that most of the Unity-specific shortcuts have no configuration option in the unityshell plug-in, which needs to be changed first
<MCR1> but I am still not sure why it was not done that way in the first place (there might be a reason it was done this way)
<MCR1> bug 1022743, maybe you remember ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity "Shortcuts in CCSM reset after getting changed." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
<MCR1> smspillaz: About https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-minor-fixes/+merge/122398 :
<MCR1> I readded those VERSION files, because they are still used in the CMakeLists...
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> Maybe just one VERSION file should be used (I could probably change the paths for those then)
<MCR1> ?
<MCR1> Those: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-minor-fixes/revision/3341 are currently still needed for CMake, because they are in the CMakeLists, that is why I re-added them.
<MCR1> smspillaz: Guess it is now ready ;) : https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-minor-fixes/+merge/122398
<dupondje> Hmz, nouveau doesn't support dual screen ?
<jbicha> dupondje: my wife's computer isn't doing well with dual screen, I have to restart it a few times to get it to work
<dupondje> it only gives me the following when I insert hdmi: Sep  2 22:29:22 laptop-jl kernel: [ 1340.337854] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: no native mode, forcing panel scaling
<dupondje> xrandr gives HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<dupondje> :(
<jbicha> hers is vga
<dupondje> oh dear god, why is nvidia such a crap :
<dupondje> :§
<dupondje> Ok, got second screen working by modifying xorg.conf, but xrandr is still not showing the HDMI device :
<micahg> robert_ancell: gthumb is in the xubuntu seed and is subject to Beta Freeze
<robert_ancell> micahg, yeah, that's why they're waiting in the queue for review...
<micahg> robert_ancell: no, that means that you need an release ACK before upload generally for these unless it's RC (which should also really have a release ACK, but timing can be more sensitive)
<robert_ancell> oh, I see
<robert_ancell> micahg, is there an easy way to see what package are in an image?
<micahg> or it should've gone to -proposed (though I didn't see mention of that in the release announcement, so I'm not sure of the status of that for beta)
<micahg> robert_ancell: seeded-in-ubuntu
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-26
<JackYu>  good morning, desktop developers, please help to give more comments on our packaging request at bug #1213998, thanks in advance.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213998 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] youker-assistant" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213998
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> darkxst: you mean to the initial "if" check?
<darkxst> pitti, hi, I meant to add a tag like what is done for gnome3-staging
<pitti> darkxst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6027460/ ?
<darkxst> pitti, yeh thats good. thanks
<pitti> ack, pushed
<Mirv> pitti: morning. two packaging 'ack's would be needed, platform-api http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6027478/ + unity-scope-hoem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6027481/
<Mirv> both seem ok to me
<pitti> Mirv: first LGTM; second, the first hunk of control is in Conflicts:, right?
<pitti> Mirv: ah, yes; so, +1 on both
<Mirv> pitti: yes. thanks!
<Mirv> bah, I can't publish unity stack anyhow since I don't know if anyone preNEWed unity-scope-mediascanner of if it was added to daily stack prematurely
<Mirv> no discussion here at least regarding it
<darkxst> xnox, ping
<attente> darkxst, do you know if g-s-d 3.8 changes the way the input sources keyboard shortcut works?
<darkxst> attente, yes slightly
<darkxst> it moves the keys, and they are now array string
<darkxst> gsettings keys
<darkxst> I patched g-c-c on ppa:darkxst/gsd38 to fix that
<darkxst> might need to be patched in indicator-keyboard as well though
<attente> i-keyboard shouldn't be affected, but after updating to your ppa, i wasn't able to get the switching working again
<attente> unless g-s-d also changes where the current input source is stored
<darkxst> attente, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148298120/gnome-control-center_1%3A3.6.3-0ubuntu32~saucy2_1%3A3.6.3-0ubuntu32~saucy3.diff.gz
<darkxst> attente, they are now in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<darkxst> and 'as' instead of 's'
<attente> but your g-c-c is still using the old media-keys plugin schema?
<darkxst> #define MEDIA_KEYS_SCHEMA_ID  "org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings"
<attente> oh. sorry, i guess i didn't see that in the diff
<bkerensa> jasoncwarner__: Are there any specific features for desktop that might be interesting to highlight on Doc's What's New?
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/saucy/view/head:/ubuntu-help/C/whats-new.page
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Mirv> seb128: morning. do you happen to remember if sil2100's lp:unity-scope-mediascanner was preNEWed? I didn't publish unity stack since it was added there but I didn't find in the backlog any proof that it would have been preNEWed.
<seb128> Mirv, hey, no idea if it was, check with sil2100 when he's around I guess
<Mirv> seb128: ok. I will, I'm just not sure if he's still sick or cured.
<seb128> Mirv, I guess you can publish anyway, if it's not in the whitelist it's just not going to be uploaded?
<Mirv> seb128: I don't think it's that easy, since the whitelist = bzr pull done with the daily config, and it was pulled last week for the other packages. the problem here is adding packages to cu2d before it has been preNEWed, but that has now happened a couple of times since we don't have the process 100% polished yet
<Mirv> and since it has happened before, I can't be sure it didn't happen this time
<seb128> drop it from the config until you can check?
<Mirv> seb128: ok, I'll do if sil2100 doesn't show up in 1.5h
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Mirv, I saw that you tried the appmenu qpa bug, is there any work currently happening on that?
<Mirv> seb128: I just set the priority "High" for the other target package as well. sil2100 was working on that on Thursday I think, but I didn't hear how it progressed.
<seb128> ok
<Mirv> meanwhile I think I have the 5.1.1 CMake issue cured, at least so far it seems that way. one less blocker.
<seb128> when do you plan tog et qt 5.1 uploaded?
<Mirv> seb128: I think that's what tomorrow's UDS session is for. so far I think these are blockers so cannot upload before they are fixed, unless our 'no regressions policy' is laxed a bit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.1
<seb128> ok, that makes sense
<desrt> hello paris!
<desrt> the land where it takes an hour to get out of the airport
<desrt> the land where the people running the trains randomly section off areas of the station for no apparent reason and yell at people in french to go there and, no, go here instead
<desrt> the land where people cut in front of you and go on the train when you were politely waiting for people to finish getting _off_ the train
<desrt> the land where the ISPs have pre-chosen passwords for their wifi boxes that are comprised entirely of characters [0-9][A-F], but are not hexidecimal
<seb128> lol
<desrt> the land that i love....... to hate
<seb128> desrt, good morning Canadians lost in France
<desrt> hi :)
<attente> desrt, try china...
<seb128> hey attente
<attente> hi seb128 :)
<desrt> the entire time i was in germany i wasn't missing toronto at all.  2 hours of paris was enough to make me want to go home again :p
<desrt> attente: they have weird wifi passwords in china as well? :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, and you stay there for 10 days?
<desrt> seb128: ya.  maybe a side trip to england... we're still considering
<desrt> CDG is a weird place
<desrt> i always am aware of the fact that it is the worst-run airport in existence
<desrt> but each time i go through it i remember _just_ _how_ _bad_ it is
<desrt> so maybe i'll avoid any extra flying for the duration of this trip :)
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 things desrt actually enjoy being in France
<desrt> we landed at 2G this time....
<seb128> gives him a reason to complain :p
<desrt> you know the whole terminal 2E/2F badness in CDG, i'm sure.... everyone does
<desrt> 2G is a whole new level of hilariousness
<desrt> it is a building in the middle of nowhere that is connected to 2F, by bus, and nothing else
<desrt> seb128: in any case, i may be up for TGV trips.... 10 days is already starting to seem like quite a lot
 * desrt <3 TGV
<seb128> desrt, if you want to go the u.k you can also do the eurostar, but that's less nice than a tgv
<desrt> ya... we've been checking eurostar prices.... $500 :/
<seb128> urg
<desrt> perhaps we will find some nice esperantists here :)
 * desrt goes to have some coffee for now
<seb128> desrt, enjoy!
<seb128> Mirv, dialer-app/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-history-plugin
<seb128> Mirv, is that a known issue?
<Mirv> seb128: I'm not familiar with the dialer-app, but at least the history-service is not yet packaged
<seb128> how come we landed stuff depending on it to the archive then?
<seb128> I guess that's a sil2100 question?
<Mirv> seb128: it shouldn't have been, but yes
<Mirv> history-service is coming hopefully soon
<seb128> Mirv, do you know why we got a new mir uploaded but not a new unity-system-compositor? is the compositor part of the unity stack?
<seb128> Mirv, that's block mir to move to release...
<seb128> Mirv, is sil2100 supposed to be there today?
<Mirv> seb128: unity-system-compositor is in mirslave stack, it should probably be forcefully rebuilt
<Mirv> on the stack status page it says also "Mir will be blocked in -proposed until RAOF uploads the new, rebuilt xorg-server to -proposed", but I'm not sure if that's then obsolete information
<Mirv> seb128: yes, he should be
<RAOF> Mirv: I uploaded *some* rebuilt xorg-server to -proposed
<Mirv> RAOF: ok
<seb128> RAOF, hey, so that info is not current anymore?
<Mirv> I don't know the history of that, so I don't know if that's then enough or not
<RAOF> I think that info is indeed not current.
<seb128> Mirv, we need a force rebuilt from mirslave then I guess
<sil2100> Morning!
<seb128> I though didrocks made it so things would rebuild after every mir upload?
<seb128> oh, sil2100 *is* working today
<seb128> sil2100, hey, we were wondering if you had the day off
<sil2100> My alarm clock was off ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: haha, hello hello!
<sil2100> I just jumped out of my bed, not sure why it was off but I was like really really shocked
<seb128> waking up at 11am, not remembering what happened with the alarm clock during the W.E
<seb128> sil2100, stop drinking that much on weekends! ;-)
<sil2100> It's nooot like thaaat!
<Mirv> sil2100: you can answer when you have time, but was unity-scope-mediascanner preNEWed? I now temporarily removed it from daily release since I didn't dare to publish unity with included.
<sil2100> Mirv: from what I know I think Didier pre-NEWed it already
<Mirv> sil2100: I searched the backlogs but I didn't find any chat of that, so I was unsure
<Mirv> sil2100: so if you think it can go into NEW queue, please deploy the current trunk unity.cfg again (I only deployed a local non-merged branch) to have it back
<sil2100> Let me try to refresh my mind again
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm pretty sure Didier ACKed the preNEWing review, but not sure if the whitelist got updated
<sil2100> seb128: do you know how to update the whitelists as Didier is doing always?
<seb128> sil2100, yes, let me do that
<sil2100> seb128: thank you
<seb128> sil2100, the steps are in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack (in case you need to ping another archive admin about that some day)
<seb128> sil2100, done
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: redeploying unity, the next tick should release unity-scope-mediascanner then
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: can any of you trigger the mirslave forced rebuild?
<sil2100> seb128: I also see that mmsd is in the NEW queue, are you free enough to look at it or could you maybe quickly point me to someone I could poke about this
<seb128> sil2100, let me have a look
<sil2100> seb128: force rebuild? You mean, like now?
<sil2100> Since if we force rebuild it, we'll miss the next tick probably right now
<seb128> sil2100, btw you landed messaging-app and phone-app but they are broken because then depends on history-service which is not in daily landing
<sil2100> As it will start in 24 minutes
<sil2100> seb128: so they're stuck in -proposed right now?
<sil2100> Mirv: how's work on history-service?
<seb128> sil2100, that works, mir is stucked in proposed since friday since unity-system-compositor doesn't get rebuild
<seb128> sil2100, we need u-s-c built with the current mir at some point, I wonder if the stacks are in the wrong order
<seb128> sil2100, how come we have a .26 for mir but not for mirslave?
<sil2100> hmm, ok, then something is broken clearly, as mirslave should rebuild every time mir has a commit :o Let me take a look, but this is STRANGE
<sil2100> Mirv: if you're busy, I can try to prepare history-service for daily
<Mirv> sil2100: ok then
<sil2100> But first I check the mirslave issue
<Mirv> I already launched unity-system-compositor rebuild
<Mirv> it should be ready before the next tick
<sil2100> Mirv: any clue why it doesn't do that automatically?
<Mirv> sil2100: there was some LP hitch with mir so I relaunched it with foo - it may be that then mirslave didn't get another relaunch after that, simply
<sil2100> Mirv: but the process is set this way that it should automatically re-build everything whenever there's a change in mir
<sil2100> With the force-rebuild stanza
<Mirv> sil2100: I've had some weird experiences with force-rebuild lately, maybe it's connected
<Mirv> sil2100: like, nothing seems to happen at times or on some stacks
<Mirv> I mean, it launches but goes by without actually building
<sil2100> huh
<Mirv> seb128: can you approve sil2100's session https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-daily-release-process ?
<seb128> Mirv, done
<Mirv> thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, you got pings on several channels, you might want to check your IRC client
<seb128> sil2100, some are pinging again due to the lack of pong ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for the info! ;)
<seb128> sil2100, yw
<seb128> sil2100, so, about messaging-app and phone-app ... how could we land stuff where their depends are missing? don't we have checks for that?
<Mirv> seb128: if you can ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/MirSlave/job/cu2d-mirslave-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-system-compositor_0.0.1+13.10.20130826-0ubuntu1.diff I can publish the unity-system-compositor rebuild
<seb128> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> hmm, the tick just started, but I'll keep that +1 on mind until it's calm again
<sil2100> Mirv: I think you can publish it now anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: even though waitonstacks is running?
<sil2100> Mirv: since Didier made it so you can publish 'older, ready' packages till the moment the publishing job goes on again
<sil2100> Mirv: that was my understanding, yes
<Mirv> let's try
<sil2100> seb128: I think this is a problem here...
<sil2100> seb128: sorry for that, normally it's checked during integration tests which are required, but due to FF we 'passed' some packages without integration tests yet (but will have soon) - if a dep is not a build-dep, it will only fail when it's installed during integration testing
<sil2100> seb128: on Friday I thought that history-service was prepared, as Didier set to finish it by EOW
<seb128> sil2100, I see ... no worry, well let's fix that then
<sil2100> seb128: I quickly do that today so that we unbreak those ;/
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<Mirv> and nope, I didn't finish that history-service yet as mentioned on the task list. I've started on it today in-between other tasks
<Mirv> telephony-service would be fine from my part but needs approval, maybe sil2100 can do that? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/telephony-service/packaging_fixes/+merge/181800
<sil2100> Mirv: will review :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll take over history-service from you so that you can concentrate on other pending tasks!
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: no need regarding history-service, I've already several commits, I'll just give you the MP when it's ready
<Mirv> sil2100: if anything, please try to have time for the QPA thing instead :)
<sil2100> Mirv: excellent then! So I'll review the T-S merge
<seb128> Mirv, do we need to keep the -dbg in there (since we have the dbgsym)? otherwise looks fine to me
<Mirv> seb128: maybe it's not needed after it gets to archives, and I should remove it from history-service too
<Mirv> sil2100: did any of your packages have -dbg left?
<sil2100> Mirv: I usually remove the -dbg packages
<sil2100> Mirv: along with the stanza in debian/rules - I only leave what's needed to build with debugging symbols
<Mirv> sil2100: I wonder if leaving -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug is still ok after removing the manual dh_strip -> package then?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes
<sil2100> Mirv: so, remove the -dbg and the dh_strip stanza
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, pushed already
<sil2100> Mirv: commented, could you also update the copyright file to copyright the asset files? CC-BY-SA-3.0
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks. can you try building it? it built fine on Friday, now the tests are failing for me.
<pitti> desrt: hey Ryan, how are you?
<pitti> desrt: I stumbled over my "review Ryan's menu traversing demo, investigate whether it makes sense to generalize and integrate into/provide by autopilot-gtk" WI
<pitti> desrt: do you have a pointer to that demo?
<Mirv> sil2100: CC-BY-SA changes pushed
<sil2100> Mirv: approved! Thanks :)
<sil2100> seb128: sorry for poking you that much, but besides looking at mmsd in the NEW queue, could you also do a preNEW review of https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk packaging?
<sil2100> On Friday I made a packaging review and I was thinking of maybe ultimately starting daily-releasing that
<sil2100> brb
<seb128> sil2100, can do
<Mirv> (ok telephony-services tests pass fine pbuilder)
<sil2100> hmmm
<seb128> sil2100, mmsd NEWed
<seb128> sil2100, oh, content-hub ... I already preNEWed that last week, I asked for the qml bindings package to be renamed
<sil2100> seb128: ah, I remember! Right, so it's ok now with all the changes I made I think
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, just had anothing quick look, it's fine
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for everything ;) COuld you update the whitelist as the last thing related to this stuff?
<seb128> sil2100, did you commit? (e.g do I only need to pull?)
<Mirv> seb128: bzr branch lp:~timo-jyrinki/history-service/packagin_fixes (non-typo:)  <- preNEW?
<sil2100> seb128: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content0.1 is not enough?
<seb128> sil2100, enough what?
<Mirv> merge request at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/history-service/packagin_fixes/+merge/182081
<sil2100> seb128: about the QML bindings package renaming - I remember you mentioned that during the review and I changed the naming to qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content0.1
<sil2100> And that got merged
<seb128> sil2100, right, what's the issue?
<sil2100> seb128: since you said 'did you commit' ;)
<sil2100> seb128: so I have been wondering if I need to modify something else
<seb128> sil2100, that was about " COuld you update the whitelist"
<sil2100> Aaaaaa
<sil2100> AAAA
<seb128> sil2100, I can pull on the server side, but please commit the change
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: so  history-service gives us qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-history-plugin  ... what gives us qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-plugin  (that's also missing as a dialer-app depends)
<seb128> Mirv, ok, small comment but it looks fine otherwise
<seb128> Mirv, you removed the "# If you don't have commit rights to lp:history-service but need to upload..." text, not sure why?
<Mirv> seb128: the telephony-service you already looked at an hour ago
<seb128> ok, great
<Mirv> seb128: although they are now both "0.1", not -plugin
<Mirv> seb128: ah, sorry, it's wrap-and-sort bug to remove it, I'll put the normal stanza back
<seb128> that's fine, we just need to update dialer-app's depends
<seb128> Mirv, thanks, then you can approve
<Mirv> seb128: ok, thanks
<dupondje> I got a strange issue, totally no idea's on how to debug it. When i'm playing music with Audacious, and then I open firefox and put my cursor for example in the search field, it keeps blinking.
<dupondje> If I stop audacious playback, it stops also
<dupondje> prolly because audacious triggers alot of window updates?
<sil2100> seb128, Mirv: sorry for the delay guys - https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/content-hub_enable/+merge/182083
<Mirv> sil2100: approved. I've also https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/services_add_telephony_history/+merge/182069
<Mirv> for you
<Mirv> but it will need syncing with yours
<sil2100> Mirv: re-enable unity-scope-mediascanner please ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: or do you think those two should stay in phone stack instead of the new services stack?
<Mirv> even though they are called -srevice :)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh ooops :)
<Mirv> same branch
<sil2100> Mirv: will approve once history-service is reviewed ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: it was
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/history-service/packagin_fixes/+merge/182081
<sil2100> Didn't see an Approve there
<sil2100> Let me browse through the changes and give a +1
<sil2100> Mirv: I would propose some small modifications there still ;p But those are mostly nit-picks
<Mirv> LP is really slow late last week and now
<sil2100> Mirv: can I point out some small issues? You have a moment for fixing?
<Mirv> not only diff generation takes time, now even commit list updating takes time at times. I think that jenkins failure was from there.
<Mirv> sil2100: those are quick ones anyway, just shoot
<sil2100> Mirv: commented
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: can you attend http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21952/client-1308-daily-release-process/ ?
<Mirv> sil2100: I can, as luckily it's the first one of the day so "only" 6pm
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: be careful, the time/slots are not fixed yet
<sil2100> Mirv: I scheduled it for now so that it's closer to the beginning, like the Qt5 one
<sil2100> But yea, as seb128 said
<seb128> sil2100, you have scheduling access?
<sil2100> seb128: yes
<seb128> sil2100, do you host client1?
<sil2100> seb128: not sure, but I could
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: currently the qt 5.1 one is on the next slot, Mirv should probably attend that one as well
<sil2100> I see almost all the client meetings are clien1
<seb128> sil2100, right, we should load balance between client1/2
<sil2100> seb128: who takes care of client2? And how does it look like, for instance Mirv will be able to host his Qt session or will I have to start it?
<seb128> sil2100, I'm going to host one of the client track, so I guess 2 if you have 1
<seb128> sil2100, the "host" just needs to start the hangout, no need to lead the session
<seb128> sil2100, e.g you can just turn off mic and video while hosting if you don't participate
<seb128> but you need to keep it running and stop the recording at this end (it's a bit annoying to "block" on that, but that's the way it is :/)
<seb128> Mirv, I guess you would prefer having the qt5.1 early on wednesday?
<Mirv> seb128: I don't mind which day it is as long as it's early. I guess we're already about quite sure we won't hit FF with qt5.1 (unless given the right to regress) so I guess it wouldn't hurt.
<Mirv> sil2100: unity-scope-mediascanner FTBFS btw
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: qt5.1 on wednesday at 2pm utc
<seb128> sil2100, I tried to balance the sessions between the 2 tracks, let me know how that works for you
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! Looking
<seb128> sil2100, I let thursday mir sessions in your track, I don't think we can host 2 mir sessions in //, same people required in both, i'm going to put the next topic in client 2 to balance
<seb128> tkamppeter__, do you have anything specific to discuss on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1305-convertibles-and-touch-desktop at vUDS, I saw that you proposed for discussion again (we already had a session at previous vUDS I think) ... who is going to come to the session?
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> jasoncwarner__: hi! Guess you're not around right now, but do we have a session about the reverse dependencies of Mir and their maintainance?
<sil2100> I think I'll wait for Mike Terry regarding planning that
<sil2100> Mirv: looking into the FTBFS for services stack - it seems there's some problem with platform dependencies
<tkamppeter__> seb128, I think we can remove the proposal, what has to be done is simply fixing all linked bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter__, ok, good, doing that then, thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, I think maybe platform-api will need to be rebuilt
<sil2100> Mirv: since right now we have a conflict
<sil2100> Mirv: you can see by adding ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build for a moment, update and then try installing libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1
<sil2100> Maybe the builds happened in some strange moments, hmm
<sil2100> Yeah... geh
<sil2100> seb128: I think we might have to drop the latest platform-api from -proposed
<seb128> sil2100, why?
<sil2100> seb128: it's depending on a version of libmirserver1 that's not in the archive
<sil2100> seb128: libmirserver1 (= 0.0.9+13.10.20130825.1-0ubuntu1)
<sil2100> seb128: while the archive has only 0.0.9+13.10.20130822-0ubuntu1  and 0.0.10+13.10.20130826-0ubuntu1 (in -proposed)
<seb128> sil2100, that's why we needed a rebuild
<sil2100> seb128: but we also need a rebuild of platform-api then
<seb128> right
<seb128> everything that depends libmir*
<sil2100> Ok, now I get it, since I didn't know what was the reason why mirslave needed a rebuild - it's all the consequence of some probable bug in cu2d, which doesn't force rebuild
<sil2100> Rebuilding then
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, sorry we discussed the issue this morning before you joined
<sil2100> seb128: no problem, it was my fault for over-sleeping!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mterry: hi!
<sil2100> mterry: I think we might need a session on UDS to consult the maintainance of Mir rdepends
<sil2100> seb128: could you approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-1308-mir-qa-and-benchmarking ?
<seb128> sil2100, it's already approved (you can see the uds-13.08 green checkmark)
<sil2100> seb128: ah, so it doesn't have to have the status changed to 'Approved'?
<seb128> sil2100, not to show on the UDS schedule (I think)
<seb128> sil2100, set as approved
<sil2100> Awesome, good to know
<mterry> sil2100, in that session or a new one?
<sil2100> mterry: I'm wondering, since we already have 3-4 Mir sessions planned
<sil2100> tvoss: hi! Do you have a specific meeting schedule for the "Mir roadmap" meeting
<mterry> sil2100, is issue of rdepends enough for a whole session?  What are the issues from a QA point of view?
<sil2100> mterry: I don't know, I guess it's not that much so I'm looking for other sessions I could drop this into
<sil2100> mterry: for instance "Mir roadmap" seems ok
<sil2100> mterry: since this has to be discussed, as we have a lot of rdepends and if we want to have Mir 'in' we need those maintained
<mterry> sil2100, ah I see, we want the team to either support or drop their depends
<mterry> sil2100, and get them in a room until they do
<mterry> sil2100, mir roadmap seems good yeah
<sil2100> mterry: I guess I'll try proposing that to Thomas as soon as he pops up
<sil2100> seb128: for getting the fixed platform-api we have to wait when this tick finishes... the last manual run failed on the check job, and there was not enough time to restart it or even push further
<sil2100> tvoss__ / tvoss: hi
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<xnox> darkxst: heya.
<sil2100> seb128: just in case, history-service and telephony are pre-NEWed?
<sil2100> Mirv: argh, you didn't top-approve the content-hub re-enabling ;/
<sil2100> seb128: the content-hub re-addition to daily-release didn't yet get merged, but did you update the whitelist for the two I mentioned?
<seb128> sil2100, history/telephony ... too many reviews, I reviewed some of those for Mirv, let me check which ones
<seb128> sil2100, +1 for history
<sil2100> seb128: I guess yes, I think you reviewed those - jsut the whitelist then :)
<sil2100> And content-hub, once that guy gets merged...
<seb128> I reviewed content-hub
<sil2100> Yes, but the whitelist I mean :)
<seb128> sil2100, I pulled on the server side
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> jbicha, please don't start uploading GNOME 3.90 components without talking with us here before
<desrt> pitti: oh this.  i had almost forgotten.
<desrt> pitti: didn't i send you some small .c file a long time ago?
<pitti> desrt: not that I can remember
<seb128> desrt, is your api to get the size of a folder still going to be in for this cycle?
<pitti> desrt: well, I probably won't use the actual code anyway if we want to do that with autopilot, I was just interested in what you do/test there
<desrt> seb128: yes.  i will land it when i return.
<desrt> seb128: i suppose i could land it now if you need it for something
<desrt> pitti: my approach was as follows: run an app in a clean environment (no gsettings stuff, etc)
<seb128> desrt, it's just that freezes are coming soon and I'm not sure how you handle that for glib
<desrt> then find the GtkMenuBar in the toplevel window
<desrt> then start iterating through the items.  skip 'n' items, and activate the next one
<desrt> run this the first time with n=0, then repeat until there are no items remaining
<pitti> desrt: why "skip n"?
<pitti> ah
<desrt> each time starting new, from a clean environment
<pitti> desrt: what do yo do with them, signal an activate and see that it doesn't crash? or something more elaborate?
<desrt> my reason for doing it was a bit different, though: for each item i watched for a few seconds if any windows opened as a side effect and then captured text from all of the GtkLabel in the window
<desrt> the idea here was to give some extra search terms for the hud
<desrt> so if i search for "word wrap" and this is in preferences, for example, then the "preferences" menu item would match
<desrt> webcrawler style, essentially
<pitti> desrt: ah, ok; the iteration is straightforward with ap, I just wondered what to actually test
<desrt> pitti: i only activated the menu items
<desrt> there are two things here that i seem to think we were discussing
<desrt> the first is that simply activating each menu item and ensuring the result is not a crash is probably a good way of finding some extremely embarassing data-loss bugs here and there
<desrt> i've seen situations like this before...
<pitti> *nod*, that would be an obvious one
<desrt> the second is that having the CI framework that you've setup would be a good framework to use for getting these strings for the HUD
<desrt> because otherwise we have to do it at package build time or something, which would just be exceedingly strange
<desrt> for the second part, though.... i am no longer involved in the hud in any way
<desrt> and i don't know if anyone would still be interested in having this information
<jasoncwarner__> sil2100, I don't know. Yeah, check with mterry and get something scheduled if we don't.
<sil2100> jasoncwarner__: I had a chat with tvoss__ just now, and we'll try making it part of the Mir roadmap session
<sil2100> jasoncwarner__: will have a chat with Olli tomorrow
<sil2100> seb128: can I ask for a packaging ACK for services? The changes look sane, although a bit hacky - but I guess that's one way of doing it correctly: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-services-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2+13.10.20130826.4-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> sil2100, you are sure that "python:any" is valid? we had to revert similar changes from doko before because they were buggy afaik
<sil2100> cyphermox: kenvandine: I'll handle this release tick if you don't mind
<seb128> sil2100, e.g https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu5
<seb128> sil2100, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/147050152/qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.2%2Bdfsg1-7ubuntu4_5.0.2%2Bdfsg1-7ubuntu5.diff.gz
<sil2100> hm, didn't know it caused problems in the past
<kenvandine> sil2100,  please do... i have no time :/
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> seb128: ok, if Didier reverted it I guess it's a valid concern ;p
<sil2100> seb128: I'll revert it and re-run the stack if we get it in
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128, greyback, veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-keyboard/python_any_revert/+merge/182151
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/new_dependency_chain_extra/+merge/182153 <- ?
<sil2100> seb128: hm, I also think the nvidia machine might be broken
<seb128> :-(
<sil2100> At least the container ;/
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine: could you guys wait a moment?
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> looks fine anyway
<sil2100> I'll add some additional extra deps...
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks!
<cyphermox> nvidia machine broken> should I look into it or did you talk to QA to get it sorted?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, pushed the modified thing, could you review and approve? I'll redeploy then
<sil2100> cyphermox: could you take a look at that? Just don't re-run any stacks for now, since I want to do some redeployments
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> what makes you say it's broken?
<cyphermox> sil2100: autopilot-nvidia seems able to run jobs just fine
<sil2100> cyphermox: I noticed that two stacks failed due to this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1282/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/console
<cyphermox> that's something different
<cyphermox> this needs QA help...
<sil2100> cyphermox: do the changes to cu2d look ok?
<sil2100> cyphermox: I'll self-approve for now not to loose time, since the next tick is nearing
<cyphermox> sil2100: approved
<cyphermox> just deploy the changes, the merge will carry on when jenkins picks things up
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you contact QA?
<sil2100> Since nvidia breaks all releases right now :|
<sil2100> jibel: are you around?
<cyphermox> sil2100: this shouldn't be specific to nvidia though, the headers are the same for everyone
<sil2100> cyphermox: strange thing, that's why I guessed the container got f**ked up, since it's only happening on nvidia now
<sil2100> And every run has this problem now
<sil2100> I might try rebooting the machine, but if it's a problem with the container it won't really help
<cyphermox> nah, it's not worth it
<cyphermox> it's the container itself
<sil2100> I wonder how we can fix this, since I can't even rerun any stack right now :o
<sil2100> And why it happened
<sil2100> Ok, I won't be able to do anything with that
<sil2100> cyphermox: can you follow up on everything?
<jibel> cyphermox, it happens on nvidia because headers are installed to install the proprietary driver, -proposed is enabled and latest kernel headers are not yet available on the mirror
<jibel> cyphermox, you can either disable -proposed or wait
<cyphermox> jibel: aye
<cyphermox> how can I disable -proposed on the daily build stuff?
<jibel> cyphermox, in lp:otto/autopilot/ comment only line in packages/saucy/proposed.repo
<jibel> cyphermox, commit and push
<jibel> cyphermox, do you really want to disable -proposed, it might make things untestable if there is a transition ongoing
<jibel> ?
<cyphermox> jibel: I don't know, things can wait I guess, but I wish the mirror used was in better sync
<cyphermox> jibel: what mirror is that, btw?
<jibel> cyphermox, archive.u.c
<cyphermox> hmm
<jibel> cyphermox, I disabled proposed temporarily, we'll see if it helps
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> jibel: gah, the i386 package probably just got published now
<cyphermox> jibel: can you quickly revert?
<jibel> cyphermox, done
<cyphermox> jibel: I rather wait for stuff to get done by itself, since there are some new packages we should be getting published now
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> jibel: there should be a new run starting in 5 minutes
<tedg> larsu, So it seems if I have a menu with sections in sections the second level of sections don't get separators.  Is that expected?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: is jenkins down for you too?
<cyphermox> nevermind
<kenvandine> cyphermox, :)
<cyphermox> robru: kenvandine: can I bug you for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/ui-extras/+merge/182209
<robru> cyphermox, always
<robru> cyphermox, time for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/cordova/+merge/182231 thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-27
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> morning
<pitti> RAOF, robert_ancell: ah, yay for xmir xrandr!
<pitti> now I can actually use it \o/ (running from PPA now)
<pitti> but it's really sluggish, especially in weechat but also in firefox
<robert_ancell> pitti, all thanks for RAOF! yeah, there's a known problem with lag when using two monitors
<robert_ancell> pitti, does the lag go away when using one monitor?
<pitti> ah, known? good; I'm going to report the wrong default resolution
<pitti> robert_ancell: I disabled the internal panel, I only have my external DVI on
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh interesting - that's a good point to note. I'll find you the bug number
<pitti> I need to rearrange things a bit to test it with the laptop only, can do
<pitti> ah, bug 1216224, someone else got it as well
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216224 in XMir "[multimonitor] XMir defaults to wrong resolution 1152x864 instead of 1920x1200." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216224
<robert_ancell> pitti, does bug 1216472 sound like your case?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216472 in Mir "xmir multimonitor Frames eventually get slightly out of order, look like glitches or typing will feel slow" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216472
<pitti> robert_ancell: could be; typing in weechat feels like a 300ms lag ssh connection
<robert_ancell> pitti, that sounds like what I've seen here
<pitti> and mouse wheel scrolling in firefox causes a lot of flicker in the lower third
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, so it's consistent
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll  check with LVDS only, too
<Mirv> pitti: if you have a moment, this morning's ack-needed would be gallery-app adding a dependency http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6031287/ and ubuntu-keyboard adding autopilot package http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6031288/
<Mirv> (a peek at the latter at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3447670/+listing-archive-extra - I was interested in checking how the autopilot package turned out)
<pitti> Mirv: gallery-app ack
<pitti> Mirv: ubuntu-keyboard ack (argh more py2 stuff, but that's due to autopilot)
<Mirv> pitti: thanks... and right, that's unfortunate
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! How's the nvidia machine today?
<sil2100> Ah, I see it's fixed now
<Mirv> sil2100: hi! I wasn't sure what's up with it, but yes it seemed to be running smoothly :)
<Mirv> queued rerun of platform + mirslave tests, seem random
<Laney> morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess it was fixed when the container got updated
<sil2100> Or maybe cyphermox somehow resolved it
<Laney> hello seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> hey Laney sil2100
<Mirv> mornig seb128, Laney
<seb128> Laney, good mostly, would be better without vUDS though (too much to do)
<seb128> hey Mirv
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> I see there are lots of s-s reviews
<seb128> Laney, you? had a good long w.e?
<Laney> will do those
<Laney> yes, did a lot of climbing
<seb128> Laney, thanks, that's the other thing that annoyed me, nobody did any review since thursday
<seb128> ken is too busy
<seb128> and you had friday busy and yesterday off
<seb128> we need to bring more people in u-s-s ;-)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> jhodapp wants me to update gstreamer to a snapshot too
 * Laney urghs
<seb128> welcome back :p
<Laney> i'm guessing it's only because they are using a trunk shapshot which bumped the configure.ac requirements and it doesn't actually need it
<Laney> but ho hum
<Laney> reviews first :P
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Laney> oh look, an i-keyboard
<Laney> shouldn't that be hidden if I only hve one layout?
<seb128> Laney, it should yes, that's a bug
<Laney> filin' dis
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! Do you know by any chance why those *-service packages didn't make it to -proposed?
<sil2100> Mirv: I mean, did the services stack get redeployed and released?
<tsdgeos> new poppler out, with massive improvements in the backend used by the poppler-qt5 code in some particular pdf files
<Mirv> sil2100: yes it got released
<tsdgeos> improvements in speed that is
<Mirv> sil2100: it's in NEW queue
<Mirv> sil2100: actually, just handled by probably seb12_8 or Lane_y
<seb128> tsdgeos, 0.24.1?
<tsdgeos> yep
<seb128> tsdgeos, I'm going to do the update today, thanks for pointing it out
<tsdgeos> cool
<Mirv> jibel: hi! could you add a "Services" view to http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/ for the 'services' stack?
<seb128> grrrr jbicha, some days I wonder if we should remove him upload rights for the desktop set
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> What's wrong?
<seb128> he started doing updates of some GNOME components to 3.9.90
<seb128> e.g 3.10 cycle tarballs
<seb128> where we said we would stay on 3.8
<seb128> that's not a decision he should be taken in an unilateral way without discussing it here first
<Mirv> sil2100: I marked the -service tasks still undone, I want to mark them done only when I see them in release pocket
<sil2100> ACK
<jibel> Mirv, done and RT submitted to do the same on public instance
<sil2100> jibel: glad to see you back ;) Morning!
<Mirv> jibel: thanks, looks good!
<jibel> sil2100, Thanks and good morning :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll re-run platform if you don't mind
<seb128> hum, something wants to change my /etc/init.d/networking on upgrade
<sil2100> That's not me
<Laney> seb128: save /etc/init.d/network.dpkg* files; file bug
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll fix the extra packages for indicators too
<seb128> Laney, bug on what package?
<Laney> ifupdown presumably
<sil2100> Mirv: since I don't see any branch merge proposal :)
<Laney> that owns the file
<Laney> and just saw an update
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031850/ is the diff
 * Laney nods
<Laney> a bug with .dpkg-old and the new file should be enough
<seb128> same diff in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/148488266/ifupdown_0.7.5ubuntu4_0.7.44ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> stgraber, ^ known issue?
<jibel> sil2100, what is the status for ATI, does it stay offline or we try to restart the machine after mir tests or between each set of tests?
<Laney> I guess zgrep ifupdown /var/log/dpkg.log* too
<sil2100> jibel: hm, not sure what Didier had planned, but I think it would be safer to keep it offline for now - since restarting the machine after mir tests might sound ok, but I'm afraid it might introduce additional complications
<seb128> Laney, stgraber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1217263
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217263 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "conffile change prompt on upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/extra_packages_indicators/+merge/182305
<Laney> seb128: ^^ see my zgrep line
<Laney> that's sometimes helpful to see your upgrade path
<seb128> Laney, did you need more than " 2013-08-27 11:05:36 upgrade ifupdown:i386 0.7.5ubuntu4 0.7.44ubuntu1"
<seb128> Laney, oh, ok, I though you were just trying to get the previous version info
<jibel> sil2100, k
<Laney> nope
<Laney> it's not universal since I didn't get the prompt
<seb128> Laney, your cmd returns 120 lines going over year, that seemed like flooding
<Laney> it sometimes depends on things previous versions if they did stuff to the conffile
<Laney> attach it in a file if it's large
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148521364/upgrade.log
<Laney> ty
<Laney> should be enough for Stéphane to go on ;-)
<seb128> I've all the infos locally if he needs more
<BigWhale> Did Gnome really disabled middle-click paste?!
<BigWhale> Oh, and hello everyone. :)
<Laney> gosh, I hope so
<seb128> BigWhale, hey, and yes, new GTK does that, but we don't have that yet in Ubuntu
<seb128> Laney, you hate middle click to paste? ;-)
<Laney> so much
<Laney> I've never done it on purpose
<Laney> triple tap = middle click = accidental paste
<seb128> touchpad users... :p
<sil2100> Mirv: in the meantime, publishing services and some other stacks
<BigWhale> You managed to triple tap by accident? :)
<RAOF> Wow. I use it all the time. At least on machines where the touchpad can distinguish triple fingers.
<Laney> so so many times
 * seb128 doesn't use touchpads
<Laney> you nipple perverts
<BigWhale> oh triple tap = tap with three fingers
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I am on a one butan laptop
<BigWhale> People will go crazy over this. I need popcorn. :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. like I said earlier, I already queued platform rerun. indicators failed to build earlier.
<sil2100> Mirv: you think I should publish phone stack?
<sil2100> Mirv: since I'm not sure if there were things to release for -service packages, or maybe it's just because it wasn't in -proposed yet?
<seb128> pitti, hey, could you help getting http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/devkit-devel/2013-August/001416.html reviewed/having a reply?
<sil2100> Mirv: can you review the extra-packages merge?
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/extra_packages_indicators/+merge/182305 ;)
<pitti> seb128: ah yes, can do; I was waiting for a few days for Richard, but I can do that, too
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I just noticed that it's waiting for almost a month (well the guy just pinged back today ont he list and commented onhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066208)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066208 in indicator-power (Ubuntu Quantal) "power indicator shows a mouse battery as a laptop battery" [High,In progress]
<Mirv> sil2100: I think phobe is fine not released for this tick
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, as for indicators, I'll let the next tick handle it - once the branch gets approved and redeployed (by me)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. approved the extra-packages.
<sil2100> Mirv: redeploying, thanks!
<Laney> just remembered that I probably ought to make my webcam/mic work
<seb128> that would be better for vUDS
<seb128> or you could carry your phone around ;-)
<Laney> it's hard to join the hangouts then though :(
<Laney> seb128: can you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-wifi-controls/+merge/181867 with the right prerequisite?
<Laney> want to approve it but I'm not sure what will happen
<seb128> Laney, done^Wstupid launchpad keeps timeouting
<seb128> Laney, ah, worked
<seb128> shrug, no, wait
<Laney> LAUNCHPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<seb128> oh, and of course, resubmitting eats the commit message
<seb128> Laney, ok, there we go, you can refresh
<Laney> such fun
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> oops
<Laney> commented on a superseded one
<seb128> Laney, "using the same interface in both directions" ... you mean writing to dbus to set the wifi on/off as well?
<Laney> I mean NM
<Laney> but that also
<seb128> I'm not sure how much magic the libnm-glib api has
<Laney> like writing to NM and reading NM instead of reading QtSystems writing NM
<Laney> IYSWIM
<seb128> but for getting the status that would be better indeed
<Laney> it seems to be fairly close to the dbus api
<seb128> though "is wifi on" should really be provided by the platform
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-oxide is on schedule for today 3pm utc ... that works for you?
<chrisccoulson> hah :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just checking ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/2013-08-27/display
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i guess so, although i've had little time to prepare (public holiday yesterday)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would you prefer it moved to thursday 4pm utc?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, i think i'll be able to do 3pm today :)
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess you don't know what's the status of fixing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/28.0.1500.95-0ubuntu2 builds btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i don't. i've not looked at those yet
<seb128> qengho, ^
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't worry, I'm going to check with qengho, he said he had a new version almost ready that should build, but that's a week now that we have the failing to build version in proposed
<seb128> we should try to have a better turnover than a week to fix broken builds
<sil2100> seb128: quick question - when will, for instance, dialer-app be retried to move out of -proposed into release? As the deps are now in release
<seb128> sil2100, on next publisher run
<seb128> which is less than half an hour
<seb128> sil2100, OH
<seb128> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> dialer-app/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-history-plugin
<seb128> dialer-app/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-plugin
<seb128> sil2100, we need to fix dialer-app to use the right naming
<seb128> e.g -ubuntu-history0.1
<seb128> not -plugin
<seb128> same of telephony
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> seb128: right, sorry, I missed the naming change
<seb128> sil2100, I can mp the fix if you want, was just doing it
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<sil2100> I'll approve
<sil2100> Suuucks though, but maybe we'll make it for this tick
<sil2100> seb128: all because I pushed the rdeps first... ;)
<sil2100> pstolowski, Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scope-home/remove_openweather/+merge/182334
<sil2100> Mirv: and for you an additional https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/remove_openweathermap/+merge/182335
<seb128> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/dialer-app/update-depends-for-rename/+merge/182342
<sil2100> seb128: thanks, approved
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, when is the next tick? or do you plan to retry that stack?
<seb128> sil2100, urg, lot of yellow/red in the stack
<seb128> network and phone are yellow, is anyone looking at those?
<seb128> oh, they just run
<sil2100> seb128: we're still not looking as stacks are still running
<sil2100> Most of them
<seb128> sil2100, right, I just saw that ;-)
<sil2100> :)
<seb128> sil2100, I guess next dialer-app build is going to be in 4 hours then?
<sil2100> seb128: I'll check, but we can do a re-run earlier
<sil2100> seb128: btw. can you ACK https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot_1.3.1+13.10.20130827-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<seb128> sil2100, +1
<seb128> asac, ^
<asac> thx
<asac> !
<asac> :)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Publishing!
<sil2100> seb128: btw. messaging-app is clean? i.e. it doesn't require the same rename?
<seb128> sil2100, looking
<sil2100> seb128: since we'll make it for this tick
<sil2100> seb128: since phone stack is still waiting for other stacks to finish ;)
<sil2100> So, if it lands soon, we'll have it released
<seb128> sil2100, it needs the same fix, doing it
<seb128> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/messaging-app/update-depends-for-rename/+merge/182349
<sil2100> seb128: approved, fingers crossed that we'll make it
<seb128> let's see
<tsdgeos> guys
<tsdgeos> overrid_dh_install in a rules file is a typo, right?
<ogra_> sounds like one
<Laney> yay!
<Laney> the accountsservice stuff works
<Laney> after fixing a series of stupid errors...
<czajkowski> aloha
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<sil2100> seb128: eh, autolanding for the messaging-app failed ;/
<sil2100> Re-approving
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<tsdgeos> pitti: since you're talking about keymaps, do you know what do i have to do so that the combination Fn+toggle monitor in my laptop actually produces XF_TOGGLE_MONITOR (or whatever is the correct name) isntead of Windows+Enter+s+p keypresses?
<tsdgeos> all the other Fn keys work expect this one :D
<pitti> tsdgeos: sorry, that's the second-most stupid thing ever
<seb128> that's an old known issue afaik
<seb128> oem hacked that key for win
<pitti> tsdgeos: Micro$oft forced that into the BIOS specification as apparently they were too lazy to handle that properly
<pitti> tsdgeos: i. e. it's hardwired, you can't change it
<pitti> (or maybe in some ACPI tables)
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> sad
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: libx11 libxcb libxi libxkbcommon libxrandr libxres libxvmc are outdated in saucy compared to upstream/debian ... is that wanted? (most of those seem a minor version behind, and in some cases it's mostly bug fixes it seems)
<mlankhorst> seb128: I tried uploading libx11 but that one seems to crash in w3m somewhere
<mlankhorst> I tried debugging why, didn't get very far :/
<seb128> k, that might be the hardest one in the list :p
 * Laney is in binding loop hell
<seb128> e.g libxrandr has some security fixes (that mdeslaur backported) and a bug fix
<seb128> Laney, those are annoying :/
<mlankhorst> I think the security team did handle all security fixes
<Laney> ah maybe I can fix it on the C++ side
<mlankhorst> seb128: I'll toss it in the ppa and see what builds :P
<Laney> ah yes that fixed it
<Laney> I was emitting the changed signal too often
<mlankhorst> now that's changed it works? :P
<mlankhorst> seb128: is it ok if I kill off the .txt documentation entirely for libx11? I have no idea about what's causing the bug..
<Laney> do you know what the offending file is?
<Laney> you could check its diff
<seb128> mlankhorst, I don't know, but seems like we should rather not upgrade if it's creating issues, there is no real reasons we need to update
<seb128> I was mostly asking for those since some seem bug fix updates that might be nice to get in this cycle
<mlankhorst> Laney: it's really some w3m internal issue, I tried tracing it down and it doesn't occur in valgrind for example :/
<mlankhorst> seb128: well I want to upgrade it for some fixes that were reported by xorg-integration-tests
<Laney> yes, so if you find the diff that exposes the problem you have a nice example to forward and also to work around the problem
<Laney> lunchies
<mlankhorst> I can't even reliable trigger it
<mlankhorst> except on the builders it seems
<mlankhorst> hm libxi and libxcb can't be copied directly, would need a branch for now, or have the upstream changes integrated. but it doesn't look like the delta with those 2 are important.
<mlankhorst> xkbcommon looks like it could be copied directly, xrandr seems to have a patch that is upstream but not in debian yet, need to carry that.
<mlankhorst> libxres could be updated too, but the new release was just an autotools thing + security updates..
<mlankhorst> same with libxvmc
<mlankhorst> so all in all, only libxcb, libxkbcommon and libx11 would be useful to backport..
<mlankhorst> is there any package depending on libxkbcommon?
<seb128> mlankhorst, gtk weston mir
<mlankhorst> I've added it to my list to look at, probably will fix it tomorrow :)
<sil2100> seb128: published phone, the components should be unblocked now
<seb128> sil2100, great!
<seb128> pitti, do you plan to backport http://cgit.freedesktop.org/upower/commit/?id=07b95b8e27e7c488828c46a28df96f1c83b185c8?
<Sweetsha1k> catfish postinst having issues with invalid syntax in FSM.py (Flying Spaghetti Monster?). Is that a known issue?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I do; our upower pacakge currently has Seth's original patch
<sil2100> Mirv: you think it's safe to publish the Apps stack without WebApps?
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, good
<pitti> seb128: so it's not urgent, but I think I fixed it in a more elegant way (and in a way which doesn't cuase the test suite to encounter CRITICALs
<seb128> pitti, mpt hit a bug on friday that I though might have been the same issue, but maybe it's not
<seb128> pitti, he had the battery charge level as NaN and we do remainingCapacity/maxCapacity to calculate the %
<pitti> sorry, need to run out to the market to buy some food before vUDS, brb
<seb128> so I though maybe it was upower return some null values, which seemed somewhat similar to that bug
<seb128> pitti, ttyl!
<Mirv> sil2100: I think, WebApps had a successful release last evening and there is not much in terms of dependencies
<sil2100> Releasing then, thanks
<seb128> Laney, did you see that your mp has a conflict as well as the missing commit message?
<Laney> just pushed
<seb128> cool
<seb128> going to review in a bit
<Laney> during vuds, brave ;-)
<seb128> vuds?
<chrisccoulson> bah, just tried to open a webkit build log in firefox
<seb128> oh, jono's intro ... it's like security instructions in plane, I stopped listening to those a long time ago
<seb128> chrisccoulson, your firefox is frozen for a minute now? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, longer than a minute so far
<Laney> heh
<chrisccoulson> starting to think about killing it ;)
<Laney> seb128: there's a sabdfl keynote too ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I noticed that on the title, that's why I've jono's comment running in background :p
<sabdfl> locked and loaded... but can take hints & tips on IRC ;)
 * Laney tests hangouts
<seb128> sabdfl, hey ;-)
<seb128> sabdfl, hint: "make sure you mic is working an non muted" :p
<sabdfl> ack, tak :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: I just pushed LO 4.1.1~rc2 to the PPAs (the general ones and the 4.1.x one). I assume it to be declared final upstream in two days. So we might try to get a 4.1.1 release into saucy at the same time as upstream ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, great!
<Laney> bah
<seb128> Laney, what?
<Laney> still no mic
<seb128> :-(
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: hah I'll beat you with mesa 9.2 :P
<mlankhorst> well probably not because it requires copying llvm 3.3 from universe to main
<mlankhorst> but still!
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: on saucy when you open a document and go to the file or edit tab or any of them, can you see any of the text the first time?  I know if I close the menu and go back to it I see text but never on the first time
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1204592
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204592 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice unity menus populate sluggishly the first time" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> nexus 7 it is :|
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: bah medium :p
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: oh, I was mostly kidding. I dont want to dump a libreoffice build into main which hasnt seen testing in the ppa for a few days. And the ARM build still takes ~30 hours ...
<mlankhorst> :P
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: I swear you do some sort of magiv antivoodoo to your PPAs
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: how so?
<czajkowski> 30 hours :)
<mlankhorst> he never leaves the builds running unattented either!
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: thats not a ppa build. that was the build in -proposed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:4.1.0-2ubuntu1/+build/4845479 . Also notes that this was the second try, on the first build gcc failed with an internal compiler error (giving me almost a heart attack).
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: the second build had no issues. So likely gcc was just exhausted the first time around.
<czajkowski> I'm not LP any more so it's fine :)
<mlankhorst> hehehehehe
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: of course not! I can tell you dancing around the builder exstactally with a shamans mask and chanting kumbayaas to Ada Lovelace, Alan Turing and the other great ghosts of computation gets tiresome after 30 hours.
<mlankhorst> that's why you stop at 30 :-)
<sam113101> is this the channel of one hundred paper cuts?
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if somebody from webapps want to join the oxide session?
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, alex-abreu: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21932/client-1308-oxide/
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, you would probably have the best input there
<seb128> alex-abreu, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/78ddd832135a6ec210e7fa014ac7d2b560b35935?authuser=0&hl=fr
<seb128> alex-abreu, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/78ddd832135a6ec210e7fa014ac7d2b560b35935?authuser=0
<seb128> rather
<seb128> (if you don't want the french version)
<seb128> Mirv, ^ maybe as well?
<alex-abreu> ah it has started!
<seb128> alex-abreu, yes, please join the hangout ;-)
<alex-abreu> sorry thought it was 1 hour from now
<seb128> alex-abreu, coming? should we wait for you?
<Mirv> seb128: in the daily process session
<seb128> Mirv, ok, fine
<seb128> alex-abreu, thanks
<sam113101> is this the channel of one hundred paper cuts?
<seb128> sam113101, I don't think there is a specific channel for those
<seb128> you can discuss desktop issues here
<sam113101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sam113101> there are so many channels
<sam113101> where do I find the "papercuts" to fix?
<sam113101> I want to get involved
<seb128> sam113101, try asking on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu maybe
<seb128> sam113101, you have the bug list on https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/
<sam113101> seb128: thanks
<mlankhorst> seb128: meeting time? :P
<seb128> mlankhorst, no meeting, read your emails :p
<seb128> mlankhorst, vUDS ongoing
<mlankhorst> g2g for a bit :/
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, are you going to lead  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-touch-1404-a11y in one hour? who is joining for the session?
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, you still in DC area?
<TheMuso> seb128: I will be leading, yes. I don't know who else will be joining, but I did put out feelers in the Mir/Unity 8 teams with Pat's help to try and get some people along to attend who can advise etc.
<seb128> TheMuso, ok, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, libcolumbus is stucked in saucy-proposed for some weeks because its soname changed and unity-lens-applications needs to be rebuilt with it ... is that on your todolist?
<cyphermox> seb128: yes, it's on my todo
<seb128> cyphermox, great, thank you
<seb128> sil2100, cyphermox: the indicator stack is unhappy because of a new package, can you fix that?
<seb128> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1335/label=autopilot-intel/console
<seb128> "/var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: +gnome-control-center-datetime"
<cyphermox> I wish people would stop landing new dependencies
<cyphermox> :D
<seb128> sil2100, cyphermox: tedg split out the control panel so we don't bring g-c-c in the touch image
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine, robru, Mirv: I'll be archiving this weeks tasks in the spreadsheet now
<robru> sil2100, ok
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks
<TheMuso> jbicha, darkxst, is there any good reason why saucy shouldn't get evince 3.9/3.10? I'd like evince 3.9/3.10 because its got better accessibility support, particularly caret/document navigation with cursor keys.
<darkxst> TheMuso, provided it doesnt require gtk 3.10 it should be ok
<TheMuso> darkxst: No it doesn't, it builds against GTK 3.8 without issue.
<seb128> TheMuso, looking through the NEWS, updating evince seems to be ok
<TheMuso> seb128: Thats what I thought, but was just checking to see whether anybody else had a good reason to hold it back.
<seb128> TheMuso, +1 from me for updating, thanks for checking
<TheMuso> np
<seb128> jbicha, hey, if you plan to update other components to 3.10 please discuss those here before uploading
<jbicha> seb128: yes I will
<seb128> thanks
<TheMuso> What is the rule of thumb with regards to updating a package in the archive based on a PPA package, shoudl I leave the PPA changelog entries in place, or should I combine them into a single entry?
<TheMuso> Or somethign else?
<seb128> pitti, good morning (guess you are going to read that tomorrow), could you look at http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-libgtkada/18/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console ?
<seb128> pitti, not sure what's going on, that's blocking the new cairo but I'm not sure it's a cairo issue...
<jbicha> TheMuso: either keeping the ppa changelog entries or rewriting them into a single changlog entry is fine
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll keep them.
<jbicha> I assume you know about passing -v to debuild to include all the new changelog entries
<TheMuso> Yes I do.
<TheMuso> Its so damn easy to forget.
<TheMuso> I've forgotten with many a merge.
<TheMuso> Particularly if I am working with bzr builddeb or git buildpackage. :)
<robru> cyphermox, Mirv: can one of you confirm that http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1344/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/EphemeralNotificationsTests/test_summary_and_body_Desktop_Nexus_4_/ looks like it is caused by a missing dependency on ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme? That's the package that provides that file in the error
<cyphermox> robru: looking
<robru> I'm just trying to reproduce it in pbuilder...
<cyphermox> what's the code branch for ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme?
<cyphermox> anyway, rather than fixing it ourselves, we should throw it back to the unity7 team
<cyphermox> unity8 I mean
<robru> cyphermox, really? I thought we were supposed to fix simple dep problems...
<robru> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<cyphermox> robru: packaging problems, yes
<cyphermox> code errors, I'd say no
<cyphermox> well, you know, with reason
<robru> well the test failure is due to a missing file, and that missing file is provided by a pakcage that i don't see listed as a depin debian/control
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> well then :)
<robru> cyphermox, the part i'm not sure about is that i thought maybe the dep might get pulled in indirectly by something else
<robru> and i'm not sure how to check for that. i'd be annoyed if i added this dep and it didn't fix the problem.
<cyphermox> seems like it should be
<cyphermox> or you know, picked by something else
<cyphermox> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1344/label=autopilot-intel/consoleFull
<cyphermox> ^ the package does get installed
<cyphermox> running the stuff in sbuild / pbuilder will tell you, it would be in the depends
<cyphermox> as it's not really a library thing, I'd expect it to be listed explicitly
<cyphermox> but then, I don't know why it doesn't work if the package in included on the container
<robru> cyphermox, hmmm, it is being installed. then i have no idea why the test fails to find it
<robru> cyphermox, ok, I'll file a bug i guess
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-28
<cyphermox> yeah
<Mirv> hello
<cyphermox> Mirv: hey
<cyphermox> I just CC you for an email with the indicators failures
<cyphermox> I'm off to bed now
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> cyphermox: ok, thanks
<Mirv> morning pitti
<pitti> hey Mirv
<sil2100> Morning!
<Mirv> hello sil2100
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<darkxst> have you ever tried using python3-pam? it won't even load here ;(
<pitti> darkxst: no, I didn't (neither the py2 variant)
<darkxst> py2 variant seems to work, but ubiquity-dm is py3
<Mirv> sil2100: I contacted the SDK team about the unity8 problem now
<Mirv> sil2100: btw when time and before next tick, please check the merge requests from the status page
<darkxst> pitti, is there some that is needed to register the module?
<darkxst> in python3 I get ImportError: No module named 'PAM'
<darkxst> even though it is installed
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for dealing with that, I still am a bit amazed that this got pass, if they say it's as bad as it is
<sil2100> But anyway, damn, when you started it was all broken anyway, and now even more work...
<Laney> guten morgen
<sil2100> Mirv: the problem seemed that SDK didn't run any unity8 tests, right? Since I guess if it released, the change didn't break any SDK or Apps tests
<sil2100> Mirv: sadly it's not possible for us to run unity8 tests alongside SDK ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, the apparmor+dbus uploads from yesterday seem to cause breakage all over
<dpm> morning Laney, while testing the background change functionality in the settings app, I changed the background at some point, but I cannot change it back to the default now. So in summary: help, I'm stuck with the snail background! :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, the mergers only run unit tests which is at least part of the problem
<Laney> dpm: we disabled that for now, so that'll be why
<Laney> in fact it never really worked
<Laney> do a dconf reset on the key
<dpm> which one is it?
<Laney> erm
<Laney> maybe /org/gnome/desktop/background/picture-uri
 * sil2100 sighs
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> just for info, new dbus in saucy-proposed is creating issues with tests using dbus
<sil2100> Morning!
<seb128> tyhicks is working on it
<seb128> "the test cases that are ran on the buildds are broken because dbus-daemon now calls aa_is_enabled() in libapparmor"
<seb128> "on the buildds, that is returning an error and dbus-daemon is refusing to start :/"
<seb128> " that problem is easy to fix and I have a patch in the works - I need to verify that the other test failures are caused by that same issue"
<seb128>  
<seb128> </status update>
<seb128> hey sil2100
<seb128> pitti, hey
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjuor
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I removed the broken libgtkada from -proposed again
<pitti> seb128: oui, et toi ?
<sil2100> Thanks for the update! Some of our problems might have been also caused by that
<seb128> pitti, très bien, merci !
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: so jenkins is green again, and the FTBFS not an issue any more
<sil2100> I jump out for a moment now, since yesterday after UDS it was already too late to do anything ;p
<pitti> seb128: ah, I'll as jibel about the excuses for cairo
<seb128> pitti, weird, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html still says it is
<seb128> pitti, did you just remove it
<seb128> or do we need jibel to trigger an update?
 * Laney begins updating gst
<pitti> seb128: cf. #u-devel
<seb128> when things are updated is still magic to me
<seb128> danke
<seb128> sil2100, how did vUDS track hosting go?
<seb128> Laney, hey, good luck with the update ;-)
<Laney> scared
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: bug #1051921 is in the sponsoring queue, does it need to be or is that going to be part of the next precise SRU?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1051921 in Unity 5.0 "lens-bar-keynavigation periodically writes to /tmp/wut.png" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051921
<Mirv> seb128: that's been handled by others. if it's a potential security issue then cherrypicking would be ok. the 5.0 branch otherwise is stalling on the XIM question.
<Mirv> (and testing etc as usual for old style SRUs)
<seb128> larsu, sil2100, Mirv: I deleted the buggy dbus from saucy-proposed (they are going to reupload it once they fixed the issue), next indicator run should be green
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: let's wait for a publisher run (so the change is in effect) and we can retry the indicators stack
<Mirv> ok. first on my list is the sdk stack which is about to be published soon, hopefully after the publisher run
<Mirv> right, it should be fine
<Mirv> seb128: I'd guess publisher run has now happened, or how often does it?
<seb128> Mirv, "less than half an hour", you can check with "rmadison -S dbus", doing that
<seb128> Mirv, not done yet it seems
<Mirv> it should say 1.6.12-0ubuntu2 for proposed as well, or nothing?
<Mirv> ok, let's wait
<seb128> Mirv, it shouldn't have a proposed line
<seb128> Mirv, ok, we are good
<Mirv> so it seems, relaunching indicators
<Mirv> sil2100: please, the MP:s :)
<Mirv> well, I can deploy the phone config anyhow
<Sweetshark> *grmbl* why are we using this hangouts crap. Still doesnt work
<Mirv> Sweetshark: because there is no free replacement
<Mirv> but yes, it's relatively crap from user experience point of view (at least on x86 linux)
<Sweetshark> Mirv: mumble is a perfect replacement, if you can live without looking at 6-10 distracted nerds that never look straight at the screen but all over the place to check IRC, etherpad, blueprints and whatnot.
<czajkowski> Mirv: seems to be worse this time I tried to join a few hangouts yesterday to watch and they dropped
<Mirv> Sweetshark: technically correct answer
<Mirv> czajkowski: ok, I had no problems but maybe there are networking issues within the infrastructure or something
<czajkowski> possibly.
<darkxst> xnox, lp:~darkxst/ubiquity/lp1204312
<Mirv> Sweetshark: it'd need autouploading of recordings somewhere, though (mumble)
<Mirv> and live streaming of pure audio without client
<sil2100> Mirv: ;)
<Mirv> seb128: now there's some new package in indicators stack, gnome-control-center-datetime, needs new config and run
<seb128> Mirv, :-(
<seb128> I pinged sil2100 and cyphermox about it yesterday evening
<seb128> cyphermox said he would handle it
<Mirv> seb128: additionally, the cu2d still thinks indicator-network is eternally running on powerpc, whil actually it's a dependency wait on qmenumodel-dev
<Mirv> which also started yesterday evening at some point, and makes indicator build job to stall eternally. I don't know where it's coming from.
<seb128> I've no idea about that :/
<Mirv> me neither :(
<Mirv> seb128: it's somehow related to this latest commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.13.10/revision/276 which adds the libqmenumodel-dev dependency
<seb128> Mirv, that makes sense, it used to build fine on ppc before using qt5
<seb128> Mirv, did you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I_know_that_I_want_for_one_time_skipping_one_arch_where_my_package_won.27t_built_for
<seb128> Mirv, I would skip it once and then we can delete  the ppc binary in the archive
<Mirv> seb128: not yet, if it works it should be tried now when this tick is in that shape
<seb128> Mirv, yes, try that rather than stopping the run next time
<Mirv> sil2100: can you work on that / follow the builds, I should eat at some point? :)
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/indicators_add_extra_gnome-control-center-datetime/+merge/182578
<Mirv> deployed already for this run
<seb128> Mirv, approved
<sil2100> Mirv: approved
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sil2100, sorry, I was not sure you were around so I just changed it
<seb128> it's almost lunch time after all ;-)
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm taking over everything now, my system seems back usable now
<sil2100> (my tick!)
<Laney> TRAPPED IN A A GUEST SESSION, SEND HELP
<Laney> (the no indicators bug :P)
<seb128> lol
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks, it's been a rough morning :)
<Mirv> /noon/beginningofafternoon
 * seb128 sends laney a ctrl-alt-del
<sil2100> Laney: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service & ;)
<seb128> or that
<seb128> in alt-f2
<Laney> no, you guys suck!
<Laney> gnome-session-quit
<sil2100> :<
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> Who would like to quit such a session?!
<Mirv> we would definitely need an Asian / Australian / NZ guy to the cu2d vanguards
<Laney> well I now have a black screen with a mouse pointer
<Laney> the guest session was definitely better than that
<sil2100> I think we'll have to transfer someone from our team to NZ
<seb128> Laney, logout is quite buggy in saucy, I need to debug it at some point
<Laney> in general or in the guest session?
<seb128> it does the same on my normal session, I often end up going to a vt and doing ctrl-alt-del
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> haven't seen it there
<Laney> I usually shut down straight away though
<seb128> that works
<seb128> it's logout that is buggy
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> and it's like every 3rd try
<Laney> sometimes I do that but I didn't notice it hanging like that
<seb128> it tends to do it if you try to log out just after log in
<seb128> then it goes downhill
<Laney> ah I have a unity-greeter crash
<seb128> e.g first nautilus seems to exit
<seb128> e.g you get no background
<Mirv> my shutdown woe is bug #1212142
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212142 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Saucy) "Slow shutdown/restart on saucy with sendsigs waiting 10 seconds" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212142
<seb128> then stuff hang for a minute
<seb128> then unity goes away
<seb128> then you have an empty screen for another minute
 * Laney reports this crash
<Mirv> although I'm not sure if it's not been there in various forms for ages, I just did the workaround on 12.04 LTS machine as well to make shutdown nonslow
<Laney> we've tinkered a lot in that area this cycle
<Laney> upstart / logind
<Laney> upstart isn't relevant for the guest session though I guess
<seb128> Laney, upstart is what makes you have no indicators :p
<Laney> lack of upstart ;-)
<seb128> I need to ping robert_ancell about bug #1214504
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214504 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service not running in non-upstart-sessions on Saucy (including guest session)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214504
<Laney> oh, interesting that it works if you go from lightdm
<Laney> didn't know that
<seb128> right
<tsdgeos> is taking screenshots broken for anybody else?
<Laney> http://ubuntuone.com/3616CovHk0RgyA7OvflvF2
<Laney> nope, not me
<czajkowski> tsdgeos: yes but it does fix itself
<czajkowski> if you either A) restart your machine B) do some other restart that seb128 and didrocks told me
<tsdgeos> restarting the machine never heps here
<tsdgeos> it helps if kill unity and run Plasma though :D
<seb128> wfm here, it just sometime gets confused by screen config changes
<seb128> e.g if I undock my laptop
<Laney> gst done, albeit blocked in proposed until we get libav 9
<seb128> k
<czajkowski> seb128: I don't even dock my machine and it gets confused
<czajkowski> very special
<seb128> yeah, no idea about it
<Laney> try scrot from the repos
<czajkowski> between compiz eating my cpu today and thunderbird gorging on it I am going to strangle my laptop!
<Laney> slomo: ^^^ gst done, fyi
<slomo> Laney: sorry, i'm making 1.1.4 tarballs now already ;) you can update it again later today :)
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> slomo: much easier to take it from debian packages ;-)
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: skipping indicator-network ppc
<slomo> Laney: those i'll do tomorrow :)
<Laney> perfect
<seb128> larsu, did you look at the accountsservice's vendor stuff/do you know how it works?
<Laney> mterry might be able to review that
<Laney> he'll be integrating it into the greeter after all
<seb128> good point
<seb128> let's wait for him
<larsu> seb128: I know how it works in theory, but I haven't looked at the patch
<seb128> larsu, don't bother, we are going to get mterry to review it, he's on the other side of the settings anyway so it makes sense ;-)
<larsu> okay :)
<sil2100> seb128: k
<Mirv> k
<Mirv> sil2100: note that your tick is again being blocked by the indicator build phase, everything waits on that
<slomo> Laney: so changes are only the camerabin2 and jpegformat move?
<Mirv> sil2100: you should abort that, let others finish and then rerun
<sil2100> Mirv: can't we just skip the indicator?
<sil2100> Like, with cu2d-skip?
<sil2100> Mirv: that doesn't work?
<Mirv> sil2100: try it out, sure
<Mirv> sil2100: I just quickly noted before my telco
<Mirv> since I believe nothing significant has yet happend during the last hour progress wise there, because of the stall
<Laney> slomo: there's also a bump to the opencv version which is already upstream
<sil2100> Mirv: cu2d-skip worked \o/
<Laney> slomo: oh and that libtool one that you didn't like
<sil2100> Mirv: well, it didn't stall for too long, we lost around 10 minutes (since before datetime was still building)
<Mirv> sil2100: right, great! can you paste me the exact command line you used?-)
<sil2100> Mirv: ./cu2d-skip indicators indicator-network powerpc ;)
<Mirv> cu2d-skip indicators indicator-network powerpc?
<sil2100> (without the ;) in the end :D)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Yes
<Mirv> right, cool :)
<slomo> Laney: libtool one?
<Laney> slomo: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/gst-plugins-bad1.0/saucy/view/head:/debian/patches/libtool-force-link-lc
<Laney> I didn't get to the bottom of where the circular dep was coming from
<slomo> Laney: ah, i'm going to add that to the debian package too now
<Laney> ok
<Laney> are you hitting that problem too?
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: indicators are good to publish
<slomo> Laney: don't have time for debugging the real cause of this... i still think it's a toolchain bug
<Laney> it's definitely a change in the toolchain but I can't say if it's a bug
<slomo> Laney: yes, i386/kfreebsd-i386/ppc... nowhere else
 * Laney nods
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: "<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: skipping indicator-network ppc" ... when I wrote that I had run the skip command
<Laney> doko told me to fix the software but he always says that :P
<slomo> Laney: it's probably a feature ;)
<seb128> sil2100, +1 for the indicator diffs if you want to publish
<slomo> Laney: yes, that seems to be the default mode... you have to prove first that it's a toolchain bug, otherwise it's your bug ;) even if a toolchain change caused it to switch from working to broken
<Laney> yeah...
<sil2100> seb128: ACK
<Mirv> seb128: ah, I thought not in there but somehow otherwise. ok.
<sil2100> seb128: published, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> seb128: btw. by any chance, did you pre-NEW and whitelist cordova-ubuntu and cordova-ubuntu-tests already? ;)
<seb128> sil2100, no, I didn't
<sil2100> I think those are packages that robru prepared
<sil2100> Blocking webapps stack ;p
<seb128> sil2100, can we get those off the stack?
<seb128> there is a ton of files in there with random licences
<seb128> I'm not going to have time to NEW review them before lunch
<sil2100> Righto
<sil2100> seb128, Mirv: first thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/disable_cordova/+merge/182602
<Sweetshark> Mirv: http://www.livestream.com/mumblestreaming suggests that the pirate party germany already has some implementation of streaming for mumble. And converting a live stream to a ogg dump should be trivial.
<sil2100> seb128, Mirv: and this as well, since we want to have a mention of this rebuild in the changelog: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity-webapps/rebuild_libunity/+merge/182604
<Mirv> sil2100: ah so is that latter in archive already?
<Mirv> sil2100: the former approved
<Mirv> sil2100: force_rebuild should work, yes, if not such a situation
<sil2100> Mirv: I know, but as I mentioned, if I do a force_rebuild, there will be no changelog entry why we did the rebuild, no?
<Mirv> sil2100: there's a changelog entry "forced rebuild"
<sil2100> Mirv: there is? Oh
<Mirv> but yes, no packagekit mention
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess I'll invalidate the merge request and do the force_rebuild
<sil2100> Since no use to loose time
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for approving!
<sil2100> Redeploying and re-running in a moment
<sil2100> Damn...
<sil2100> What's with those LP network problems?!
<sil2100> httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at api.launchpad.net
<sil2100> Will have to re-run some stacks
<sil2100> Mirv: sadly... https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/platform_extra_click_pkgs/+merge/182616
<sil2100> Mirv: new extra packages coming from click :o
<Mirv> approved
<sil2100> Thank you!
<sil2100> Redeploying
<sil2100> Mirv: sometimes I wish we had a better way of dealing with that 'extra packages' thing, I think I need to sit down and think of a better way
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, it's definitely already in next cycle's 'to-be-thinked-about' plans, with occasional discussions here. didrocks has the best thoughts on it as usual.
<seb128> those seems like they should put the stack on UNSTABLE/manual approving rather
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/webapps_extra_packagekit/+merge/182619
<seb128> e.g "things went ok, but you have an extra package pulled in, do you want to publish"
<sil2100> seb128, Mirv: right, since right now it's sometimes blocking a stack for longer, or at least putting additional 'paperwork' work on us
<seb128> the system could be more clever for sure
<seb128> like gnome-control-center-datetime is a binary produced by one of the packages of the stack
<seb128> those should be ok without being manually listed
<sil2100> seb128: we can also manually override it in the jenkins job temporarily when there's something important (without the need of modifying cu2d-config and redeploying), but it's still just working-around a problem
<sil2100> Mirv: pretty please when you have a free moment ;) ^
<Mirv> sil2100: there's no such thing.. :)
<Mirv> approved
<Mirv> the final Qt 5.1.1 just got released an hour ago
<Mirv> happily it's identical to the snapshot I already packaged
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> Mirv: do you remember if we set a stack to manualpublish, does it require a redeployment? ;/
<sil2100> Mirv: i.e. do I have to redeploy now all the stacks just because I want all of them to go into manual mode? ;p
<seb128> you shouldn't listen to asac :p
<seb128> that manual mode stuff is crazyness
<asac> its the opposite ;)
<asac> the path to sanity
<seb128> stop landing stuff
<asac> i am not stopping landing stuff
<seb128> sure, until people get on us because stuff are not landing
<asac> i am just stopping automatically landing stuff so we can coordinate the landings
<asac> we will manually land stuff
<asac> one by one
<asac> stack by stack
<seb128> can you provide us the resources to do the manual work as well?
<asac> first those that need something in soon
<seb128> those manual review are not going to automagically happen
<Mirv> sil2100: no, I don't remember
<seb128> who is going to do them
<seb128> especially during vUDS hours
<asac> seb128: well, we currenlty do it automatically
<asac> so we just be an expanded bot
<seb128> asac, keep in mind that nobody is going to do manual review for the next 18 hours at least
<asac> yeah i hope we can go to automatic after we see an image
<seb128> asac, it's going to be vUDS then eod
<sil2100> But but but
<seb128> asac, I bet you that by tomorrow morning people are going to complain about "why are stuff not landing"
<asac> seb128: i sent a mail
<asac> to ue-leads/management
<seb128> yeah, still
<asac> send them to me
<seb128> I read it
<asac> if they complain
<seb128> k, I can do that
<sil2100> Well, seb128 is right, since me and Mirv are the ones doing most stack management, cyphermox as well
<asac> thats what i said anyway in the mail :)
<asac> its not only you who is on vUDS
<asac> everyone is
<sil2100> seb128: that's why I asked asac to push that info to management and leads
<asac> we will still juggle the most essential stuff
<sil2100> If it happens
<asac> the goal is to go back to automatic
<asac> :)
<sil2100> Since I don't want to have blood on my hands!
<asac> i just dont believe its better to let all stuff land
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> it's going to be interesting
<asac> uncontrolled
<seb128> mir didn't land for almost a week
<asac> yeah its a first experiment
<seb128> they are not going to be happier
<asac> yeah. those i woul dlike to take a mnual look at
<asac> i dont understand their case
<asac> and why it didnt land
<asac> for now i assume our gates have catched stuff :)
<seb128> because they keep changing abi
<asac> catched it upstream, which is a good thing
<seb128> so unity-system-compositor and other stuff needs to be rebuilt with the new abi
<sil2100> seb128: I guess it should land now, as the jobs are green ;p
<asac> seb128: yeah. so thats a valid reason to no land from the looks
<seb128> which requires us to publish several of the other stack to unblock mir
<sil2100> Indeed
<asac> not sure that i am particularly unhappy to nhot have those abi breakages in the image right now :)
<seb128> mir is not in the image
<asac> seb128: ok so its about unfortunate split of stacks?
<seb128> yes
<asac> e.g. not all the right pieces can live in their own area?
<seb128> we need the unity stack to go through publishing
<seb128> because it has some components that needs rebuilding with the new mir
<asac> yeah...i think we should change that and introduce like a "one-time-landing-stack"
<seb128> e.g unity-system-compositor
<asac> where such big things can be staged properly in one shot
<asac> yeah understood
<seb128> the problem is that stack as grouped as they are because component are inter dependant
<seb128> you can't land a new unity without retesting indicators
<seb128> because unity changes could break indicators
<asac> yeah i get the idea
<sil2100> It's a big web of inter-dependent components sadly
<seb128> well, anyway
<asac> right... it always as like that, so lets check how we can improve our concept
<seb128> let's see how things goes
<asac> to better capture those cross-stack transitions
<seb128> asac, keep in mind also that beta1 is next week and the archive is going to be frozen tomorrow evening
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm getting tired of those 'extra packages installed' bugs ;/
<seb128> archive = main
<seb128> but that includes the indicators
<seb128> and unity
<seb128> and mir
<asac> so we should try to get those juggled in manually
<asac> in a working form
<asac> i dont think automatic landing would give us that :)
<seb128> well, as said manual is fine
<seb128> we just need resources to do the manual work
<sil2100> seb128, Mirv: asking just in case I missed something in the morning - is it safe to publish the SDK stack?
<asac> right. but the point is that i dont see how manual creats more work
<seb128> sil2100, it was published earlier?
<asac> it just crewates the work visibly up front
<asac> rather than in a hidden firedrill afterwards :_
<sil2100> seb128: yes, in the morning it seems
<seb128> well, it implies somebody to look, review and press the button
<sil2100> By Mirv's manual re-publish
<seb128> so somebody around to do that
<seb128> sil2100, is there any change since?
<asac> thats fine. i am sure we can do the button push pretty cheaply and we get more control
<asac> during this critical time of development
<asac> which should give us a net win :)
<seb128> let's see
<asac> seb128: we rely on brave folksa everywhere. we will work on creating more redundancy on all stages of the CI engine
<asac> so we can go off on holiday :)
<asac> or sleep even
<seb128> \o/
<sil2100> seb128: checking, since there's no packaging change, but need to see in-code
<asac> it reqyuires lowering the amount of know how needed to operate these stages
<asac> so some up front work needed before we can do that :)
<seb128> right
<asac> but it IS going to happen :)
<seb128> to be fair those are fairly well documented, thanks to didrocks
<asac> yeah, still i dont see how i can esaily get 10 folks trainied
<seb128> but most people are too busy to read the documentation :p
<asac> to help out as a side job
<asac> for 2 hours a day or something
<asac> but maybe thats easy and just requires us to think about it
<seb128> we should include them in the daily stuff
<seb128> e.g give them a "tick" (one of the 4 hours publish cycle) while we have other team members around
<seb128> and drive them through the process
<seb128> reply to questions
<asac> seb128: sounds right
<asac> i think its easily doable. and mayb we can even improve the engine and way to operate while doing that
<asac> and learning from the NEWBIE feedback we will get :)
<asac> hehe
<sil2100> Shit
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know why the heck even after disabling cordova from daily release, it's still on jenkins after redeployment?
<sil2100> Mirv: I saw 2013-08-28 14:30:02,307 INFO cordova-ubuntu-tests not configured for daily release. Skipping. <- in the logs, but it did not skip
<sil2100> I mean, the prepare jobs are still there ;/
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Mirv: wait
<sil2100> Mirv: I think the problem might be that the packages are still in the packages-to-be-released
<sil2100> Too bad this is not documented, need to find it in mangers
<seb128> ok, I'm going for some exercice, since vUDS starts in an hour...
<sil2100> seb128: have fun!
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> asac: so, after I'm done with this, should I push for the manual-mode switching? Will you take full responsibility for things not landing when there will be no one to push the button? ;)
<asac> sil2100: you will be in sessions for half the day?
<asac> sil2100: i can keep folks busy explaining to me why their stuff is safe for a couple of hours
<asac> hopefully by then we can go back to automatic
<asac> otherwise we have to start manually selecting what is afe
<asac> safe
<asac> vs. unsafe
<sil2100> asac: yes, after that I'm EOD since UDS sessions are ending late in the evening for me here
<asac> sil2100: you are going to UDS sessions all day long?
<asac> well, would be great that if we need you to push a button that you could still do one or two
<sil2100> asac: I'm the client track lead, so I have to be on every session of my track
<asac> otherwise just the revert to automatic before EOD
<asac> i will talk to cypher and ken
<sil2100> But cyphermox should be around for that later
<asac> right
<asac> mirv/cyhper/ken
<asac> strong team
<sil2100> And also, if there's something urgent, you can just poke me to publish some stack during UDS even
<asac> sil2100: right. so yeah i take full responsibilty for the next couple hours :)
<asac> then we see
<asac> otherwise i would take responsibilty for whatever lands in the automatic mode
<asac> which is even harder to assess if i am willing to do that :)
<asac> so i guess its a safe choice
<sil2100> Mirv, kenvandine, cyphermox, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/go_into_manual_mode/+merge/182633
<sil2100> Mirv, kenvandine, cyphermox, seb128: I'll need approval from a few of you before we merge this, as it's a big change
<Sweetshark> seb128: how do I start the g+ hangout such that it gets streamed? do you have a helpful link or something?
<Mirv> sil2100: do you have the hangout ready, session starts at :00?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, all is prepared!
<Mirv> sil2100: coolio :)
<Mirv> sil2100: just paste the link to the client-1 channel
<seb128> Sweetshark, you don't need to, the track host does that
<seb128> Sweetshark, you just need to join the hangout on time
<Sweetshark> seb128: alrighty.
<seb128> sil2100, I'm not familiar enough with configs to say if that manual mode change makes sense, but it looks fine
<seb128> if nobody else replies I can approve it
<Laney> seb128: !!!
<sil2100> Eeek
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<Laney> I just saw something
<seb128> Laney, what did I do?
<Laney> nothing, stop being paranoid ;-)
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-system-settings/settings-pick-background-from-gallery
<seb128> lol
<Laney> how cool is that
<Laney> well, will it be
<Laney> :P
<seb128> Laney, oh, right, kenvandine and gusch are working on it ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine is doing the hub and gush using it in the client sides
<seb128> system-settings is their testcase for the widget ;-)
<Laney> i didn't know that was the new thing
<Laney> is that what i am calling the content picker?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> neat
<seb128> Laney, also the OptionSelector is landing, I'm porting battery/sound atm as an example
<seb128> I'm going to do one mr by panel and let people port the panels they are working on then
<seb128> just for info ;-)
<Laney> I'm sure it'll be easy
<seb128> yeah, it's trivial
<sil2100> cyphermox: indeed, I wanted to switch to manual for all stacks since otherwise we might have to look closer into the dependency chain
<sil2100> cyphermox: since there are common components used between touch and desktop
<sil2100> cyphermox: for instance, the unity stack is also used, because I guess it's using libunity
<sil2100> cyphermox: which is part of the unity stack, no?
<sil2100> cyphermox: hud is also used on touch
<cyphermox> yes
<kenvandine> Laney, check out the video i posted on g+ last night :)
<Laney> aye aye
<jbicha> dobey: what do you think about just applying the 1 line hack patch darkxst suggests in comment 31 for bug 1163886 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<dobey> jbicha: commenting out that line is not useful
<jbicha> do you have an ssd? maybe you need a slower computer to reproduce the bug?
<sil2100> seb128: can you check in a free moment if unity-scope-mediascanner is updated in the whitelis?
<sil2100> *whitelist
<seb128> sorry, leading a session
<Laney> sil2100: you can check that, can't you?
<seb128> can you ping another archive admin instead?
<Laney> ssh to lillypilly, look in ~ubuntu-archive/whateveritis
<sil2100> Laney: I wonder if I have access to lillypilly, will have to find the address
<Laney> you ought to
<Laney> it's people.c.c
<dobey> jbicha: sorry am in a session, so concentrating on that right now
<sil2100> Laney: ok, will try checking that after this session
<sil2100> Laney: works, thanks!
<sil2100> seb128: it seems whitelisted, thanks!
<Laney> np
<Laney> might not work forever though; archive admin stuff is moving to a new box
<seb128> sil2100, k
<sil2100> cyphermox: so, you think we can ACK the manual publishing?
<sil2100> kenvandine: how about you?
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine: by manual-publishing I mean manualpublishing mode
<kenvandine> sil2100, sorry, let me look
<cyphermox> yeah just go for it
<kenvandine> great.. if cyphermox can do it :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: I already did that, just want to know if you're ok with that ;)
<kenvandine> i didn't look at the branch, but i'm sure it's fine :)
<kenvandine> i saw the email from asac
<sil2100> seb128, Mirv and cyphermox reviewed it, I'll have to redeploy the stacks in a moment
<sil2100> kenvandine: btw. my question about -U and -S in the update stack
<kenvandine> i think you can use -S
<kenvandine> that is the reconfigure branches right?
<kenvandine> so you want both
<sil2100> So both is safe you think? Since I guess I need to update the jenkins jobs for this as well?
<kenvandine> i would think, but i'm not sure
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, tedg, whoever wants to join the system settings session: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5423f0843ea0c49351f4b1f771400ebf2d0e7cc5?authuser=0
<Laney> ty
<Laney> give me a minute to mess around getting it onto the tablet :|
<seb128> Laney, still no mic?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ please
<kenvandine> one sec
<dobey> jbicha: i don't have an ssd, no. i have a hybrid drive, but it's a 2.5" drive and i think 5400 rpm. so not a 10K RPM power-hungry gaming drive either. and my laptop is an atom cpu with a slow hard drive
<jbicha> dobey: I see that darkxst's suggestion was just a workaround and not really a fix
<dobey> jbicha: it's not even a workaround
<jbicha> it allows Software Center to start here but by breaking the carousel
<sil2100> So many things to do ;/
<dobey> jbicha: how exactly? you have a corrupted png image in the package itself?
<dobey> jbicha: is it possible to see this bug on ubuntu *without* the gnome PPA?
<jbicha> dobey: all it needs is webkitgtk 2.0 and this bug is the reason it's not in saucy yet ;)
<jbicha> I haven't been able to duplicate with raring or saucy's current webkit
<dobey> then why am i being bothered about a bug in webkit?
<jbicha> it's not clear whether it's webkit's fault or not
<dobey> that clearly sounds like a regression in webkit. webkit X does not have the problem, install webkit Y and the problem appears.
<jbicha> that makes sense, but USC's not a very minimal testcase...
<dobey> then someone is going to have to isolate what exactly is causing it to happen in software center, and create a minimal test case based on that. making random guesses by commenting out a line of code or deleting a cache directory, isn't a solution
<dobey> are you running it in a vm?
<jbicha> no
<jbicha> the bug does look like it's triggered by the carousel
<dobey> if you disable network on your machine completely, so that it can't talk to the server, and log in as guest, and start software-center, does it crash with the same bug?
<jbicha> let me try
<dobey> jbicha: sure it would. the carousel is webkit
<dobey> because if the crash is due to an image being correupted that is downloaded from the network, it should surely not happen when there is no network
<dobey> if the crash happens when there is no network, then it can be further isolated to something pre-existing on the system
<dobey> jbicha: i need to get lunch now.
<dobey> bbiab
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/new_extra_pkgs/+merge/182707
<sil2100> cyphermox: can you approve? Thanks!
<cyphermox> approved.
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks!
<seb128> Laney, lol, that "DO NOT RENAME" seems like the sort of things we should have a test for ;-)
<seb128> larsu, still around, I've a gsettings-qt question for you :p
<larsu> seb128: yep
<seb128> larsu, 1- do we have api documentation somewhere?
<larsu> seb128: 1- no :(
<seb128> ok, so 2- (I'm too lazy to read the code :p)
<larsu> haha
<seb128> larsu, 2- do you have a "reset" method?
<seb128> I've settings UI where we need to reset keys
<seb128> like a button to restore the default launcher config
<larsu> seb128: no, but I can add it :)
<larsu> actually, there are some docs in the header file...
<seb128> larsu, ok, I'm filing a bug then, thanks
<larsu> seb128: do you need it from qml or c++?
<larsu> or both?
<larsu> also, do you need to be able to reset individual keys or a whole schema? (or both?)
<larsu> ooh, there's no g_settings_reset_all
<seb128> larsu, individual key and qml
<larsu> okay, you got it
<seb128> but I guess it would be useful to have in the c++ lib as well
<larsu> seb128: right, qml uses the c++ lib, so it needs to be :)
<seb128> larsu,
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-qt/+bug/1218005
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218005 in gsettings-qt (Ubuntu) "Needs an api to reset keys" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> robru: hi!
<larsu> seb128: branch attached.
<seb128> larsu, danke, going to review that in a bit
<seb128> Laney, fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1218010
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218010 in ubuntu-system-settings "greeter unlock configuration" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> seb128: take your time, I'm going out for a run now :)
<seb128> larsu, have fun!
<sil2100> cyphermox: how much longer are you around?
<sil2100> Shiit, we missed another tick by the unity stack
<sil2100> robru: ^
<sil2100> robru: you'll probably have a lot of work on your tick ;/
<sil2100> Still, as mentioned in the e-mail, we're in manual publishing, so anyway all slows down
<sil2100> asac will probably be in the morning
<robru> sil2100, urg
<sil2100> robru: it's madness now...
<robru> sil2100, well i'll do my best...
<robru> sil2100, should we cancel the unity run?
<sil2100> robru: no no, it's going fine right now
<sil2100> robru: the nvidia machine is finishing, I need to release that
<robru> sil2100, so why did it take more than 4hrs?
<sil2100> robru: to tell the truth, it didn't! But don't tell anyone ;)
<asac> sil2100: what?
<asac> i am still here
<asac> sil2100: so this image might be good and we can go back
<sil2100> robru: had to re-run it a few times due to wanting it finally RELEASED
<asac> just wait till more tests arrive on dashboard
<asac> then we can continue and see what happens
<robru> sil2100, ahhh, ok
<asac> so far we are still 100% :)
<asac> so cross your finbers
<sil2100> asac: ok, so let's connect about this tomorrow morning - if the results look good, let's switch it back ;)
<asac> sil2100: cant i work with ken to get it enabled again?
<asac> thought that was possible
<asac> sil2100: i really hoped to just turn it on before eod again
<sil2100> asac: ah, you mean like today?
<asac> yeah... just wait 1h :)
<sil2100> Aaah
<asac> or tell ken how to do it :)
<sil2100> Of course!
<asac> it looks like the image is good
<sil2100> asac: kenvandine knows how to do that ;)
<asac> waiting for final tests from automation and testers and then we just go back
<asac> sil2100: cool. so we are safe. thanks!
<asac> kenvandine: how long you there?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I used -U -S in case you wonder ;p
<asac> important stuff to do :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: just remember right now unity is still running
<sil2100> asac: so if you guys could wait 1 hour just to be safe ;)
<asac> sil2100: did we get manual requests for pushing so far?
<asac> i didnt hear anything so wonder if anyone was concerned at all :)
<asac> sil2100: ok ... but note that this unity is NOT in the iamge we will push, but guess thats clear. we can wait until that is done
<sil2100> asac: not yet, I guess people understood that it's like that - and I guess people are busy in UDS too
<asac> we have to wait anyway for results
<asac> maybe
<sil2100> asac: I know I know, but I think libunity is on the image
<sil2100> And that's part of the unity stack!
<asac> sil2100: not on this image if its still building :
<asac> )
<asac> maybe next image
<asac> i think stgraber is also pushing more images as we speak :)
<asac> sil2100: ok thanks. anything to remember when ken opens the floodgates again?
<asac> but guess he can do it :)
<asac> so yeah. lets do it :)
<asac> cu
<sil2100> Nooo, I think all is cool
<sil2100> eeeh
<ogra_> asac, no images, currently everything is stalled
<asac> ogra_: ?
<cyphermox> sil2100: was this preNEWed? https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/trunk.13.10
<ogra_> the first upload of the system image changes had a typo
<asac> ogra_: can we promote the current image to current still or is even that not possible anymore? :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: I'll be around all day, still at the very least 4 more hours
<ogra_> and the android package needs a refresh from phablet.ubuntu.com, it FTBFS
<asac> err proposed :) ... in case its good enough
<ogra_> asac, we can surely push it to cdimage /current once the tests are done
<asac> ogra_: have you done local smoke tests?
<asac> maybe popey as well and then wait for the dashboar
<sil2100> cyphermox: awesome, thanks - not sure about the preNEWing, I for sure didn't push anyone about it
<asac> and go ahead :)
<cyphermox> ok, just checking because I saw you had commits
<cyphermox> seb128: around for a preNEW review? https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/trunk.13.10
<robru> sil2100, seb128: did any preNEW happen for cordova yet?
<ogra_> asac, plars claimed he had no 3G on mako ... so i would prefer if popey could do another test
<robru> I just landed some packaging fixes from a review pitti did.  but pitti doesn't know how to preNEW despite being an archive admin
<sil2100> robru: sadly not...
<sil2100> robru: seb128 wanted to, but he saw it having really many files and got preoccupied with some other wor
<sil2100> k
<pitti> well, I know what kind of things archive admins look out for, that's what I did in my packaging review
<cyphermox> robru: as long as the package is reviewed...
<pitti> but I've never heard "pre-NEW" before
<sil2100> robru: I disabled it from daily until he does that
<sil2100> robru: let's push him once he's around
<robru> pitti, yeah, I think this 'preNEW' was inviented by didrocks and can only be done by him. he needs to educate other archive admins how to do it.
<cyphermox> pitti: it's something didrocks invented to get a review from archive admins before we actually publish to queue, to avoid blocking whole stacks of stuff
<pitti> this really sounds like a social process, nothing technical
<robru> pitti, the package review was great, thanks very much for that.
<sil2100> pitti: it means that someone performs a review as if he would NEW the package, if it's all ok then the daily-release whitelist needs to be updated
<sil2100> (as it's in the DailyRelease FAQ)
<pitti> just to avoid getting new packages rejected due to packaging bugs which could have been found before
<asac> ogra_: thta sounds like a noisy report
<asac> lets have someone check it
<cyphermox> pitti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<pitti> robru: package NEWing can only be done from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=0, there is nothing "pre" in Ubuntu
<cyphermox> pitti: there is a slight technical step
<robru> pitti, yeah, so didrocks invented this preNEW concept specifically for daily release stuff, it's like a pre-approval before NEWing. it's frustrating that he left for holiday before educating some people how to do this in his absense.
<pitti> you can't just upload it without this preNEWing?
<robru> pitti, the thing is, if you don't do it, the whole daily release process grinds to a halt.
<pitti> and let the next archive admin actually do it?
<robru> pitti, that's right, the daily release blocks on getting preNEW approval for new packages.
<cyphermox> robru: I don't see how it does, tbh
<cyphermox> pitti: there's just a quick bzr pull to do on lillypilly when things are added
<robru> cyphermox, well, manual publishing mode
<pitti> cyphermox: I certainly can do the bzr pull
<cyphermox> robru: yes, but if you manually publish things will still land in the queue
<pitti> but I don't know what to actually change in that bzr tree
<cyphermox> pitti: nothing at all, actually
<cyphermox> it's just syncing files so that the new package is listed, so that when we publish things get synced
<pitti> ah
<cyphermox> the list of packages to sync from the ubuntu-unity daily-build PPA
<pitti> well, I reviewed and I did find a couple of issues
<cyphermox> then let's not push it yet ;)
<pitti> does that mean it should still be pulled, or does the pull only happen if the reviewer says "all ok"?
<robru> cyphermox, I landed fixes for 90% of what pitti asked for (basically everything except some lintian warnings that I wasn't sure how to handle)
<pitti> wow
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037577/
<cyphermox> robru: ok, then let's look at those, we can figure out how to address them
<pitti> that's a lot of updates
<pitti> robru: the lintian warnings? AFAIR they were trivial, let me dig out my mail
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah, but most are irrelevant for this part of the job
<pitti> W: cordova-ubuntu-2.8-examples: extra-license-file usr/share/cordova-ubuntu-2.8/examples/qrcode-scanner/js/lib/jsqrcode/COPYING
<pitti> W: qtdeclarative5-cordova-2.8-plugin: package-has-long-file-name 72 (82) > 80
<robru> pitti, yes, rather trivial. extra license file, and one filename too long
<pitti> robru: just drop the COYPING from the .install or dh_installdocs or whatever
<robru> pitti, it's not clear to me that deleting that license file is the right thing to do. might make it difficult to sync up with upstream later.
<pitti> robru: you can ignore the second one for now
<pitti> robru: not delete, just don't install it
<robru> pitti, how would I specify that? like 'dh $@ -XCOPYING --fail-missing' or something?
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine, robru: for now leave the unity stack to me, I'm working on it
<pitti> robru: anyway, as I said these are all the things that I found wrong, not that all of them are important enough to block NEW
<robru> sil2100, ok, we are discussing cordova now
<pitti> robru: that works, yes
<pitti> robru: so the upstream "make install" installs that file?
<pitti> robru: because that package produced multiple binaries, so usually you need debian/foo.install files
 * pitti checks out the branch
<robru> pitti, yeah, I think. well, 'make install' is ours, but upstream is just a blob of js/html stuff
<pitti> robru: ah, there:
<pitti> usr/share/cordova-ubuntu-*/examples
<pitti> in the *.install
<pitti> robru: so yes, -XCOPYING is easier than enumerating everything else; just do the -X thing
<robru> yeah? how do I exclude a file in the .install file?
<seb128> pitti, preNEW is because once it's enabled, things are going to get uploaded every 4 hours
<robru> oh ok
<seb128> pitti, so you end up with a stack of uploads flooding the queue
<pitti> anyway, /me waves good night -- we've got plenty of AAs to do a bzr pull in more convenient time zones
<pitti> see you tomorrow!
<robru> pitti, thanks again, goodniht
<pitti> seb128: ah, makes sense
<seb128> pitti, night!
<sil2100> cyphermox: are you uber busy now?
<sil2100> seb128: I guess you EOD now? ;)
<sil2100> pitti: goodnight!
 * sil2100 needs a lot of packaging diffs ACKed
<seb128> sil2100, I wish
<sil2100> By a lot I mean 5
<seb128> sil2100, I had 3 vUDS session and added enough backlog to keep me busy until late
<seb128> sil2100, just back from dinner, dealing with backlog
<seb128> sil2100, feel free to shot diffs to me
<sil2100> seb128: ok now that sucks
<sil2100> seb128: I'll poke cyphermox with those, no need to make your backlog any longer
<sil2100> cyphermox: re-ping
<seb128> sil2100, oh, no, that's fine
<seb128> sil2100, it's not like reviewing diffs was going to take an hour
<seb128> I'm waiting for stuff to build
<cyphermox> sil2100: please, just ask what you need to ask, I'm trying to debug something
<seb128> I can review diff inbetween
<sil2100> seb128, cyphermox: compiz -> jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.10+13.10.20130828.1-0ubuntu1.diff looks *rather* ok now, but I'm a bit confused today
<sil2100> seb128, cyphermox: libunity just adding symbols -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libunity_7.1.0+13.10.20130828.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<dobey> jbicha: any luck?
<sil2100> seb128, cyphermox: scopes and lenses use new libunity -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-lens-applications_7.1.0+13.10.20130828.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox> compiz looks ok to me
<sil2100> seb128, cyphermox: new libunity and removal of deprecated scopes -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-home_6.8.2+13.10.20130828.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> seb128, cyphermox: and finally unity, libunity bump mostly -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.1.0+13.10.20130828.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> sil2100, compiz: -1
<cyphermox> ah?
<cyphermox> seb128: what did I miss?
<seb128> sil2100, the replaces version is << 1:0.9.10  and changelog is 1:0.9.10+13.10.20130828.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Ok, now that bums me down, since I was working 3 hours to get it to PUBLISH
<sil2100> Ah, right, shit
<seb128> the previous version is 1:0.9.10+13.10.20130822-0ubuntu1
<seb128> that's not << 1:0.9.10
<cyphermox> indeed
<seb128> you need << 1:0.9.10+13.10.20130828.1
<sil2100> ;_;
<seb128> sil2100, libunity +1
<sil2100> Ok, then I'll release it tomorrow then, since I ain't waiting for the tests to finish again
<cyphermox> libunity looks fine to me too
<seb128> sil2100, sorry for compiz :/
<sil2100> No problem ;)
<seb128> unity+1
<sil2100> I just needed unity-scope-mediascanner out before FF
<seb128> the lenses are +1
<seb128> sil2100, so all +1 but compiz
<sil2100> I'm thinking of maybe how to push it directly without testing
<cyphermox> unity-scope-runningapps won't be just for the phone
<sil2100> I mean, since it's a packaging change, there's no need to re-run the integration tests
<sil2100> I know, I'll do it hackily, but it still needs to build...
<jbicha> dobey: yeah it still crashes http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037674/
<dobey> jbicha: so unlikely to be caused by incomplete downloads. i'm also inclined to say that even if it were bad data from incomplete downloads or corrupted cache or something, webkit shouldn't crash as a result. it shouldn't be pushing invalid data to the x server
<dobey> or trying to push it, anyway
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Sorry about the compiz replaces version.  When I did that change, 0.9.10 wasn't out out, but my MP didn't get approved until after 0.9.10 was published, hence the screw up.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: And it didn't occur to me to fix it:-(
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: no problem!
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone!
<darkxst> dobey, it is crashing because of the invalid set_size_request in the _HtmlRenderer
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1163886/comments/69
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed]
<darkxst> a width of 1 seems to indicate rendering hasnt finished?
<darkxst> dobey, so there seem to be 2 issues here really, why does the crash occur when the size request width > 835
<darkxst> and why isnt the correct width propagating to the HtmlRenderer sometimes
<dobey> darkxst: that sounds like a regression in webkit
<darkxst> dobey, indeed it does also crash with no network
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-29
<cyphermox> Mirv: poke
<cyphermox> you taking over for the stacks?
<Mirv> cyphermox: yes, I just felt like some core-dev would have had his hands there, seeing unity8 & co published :)
<Mirv> I had them opened, waiting for pitti to wake up
<Mirv> updating the status page, it had the unity8 bug from yesterday still
<cyphermox> ah, sorry
<cyphermox> yeah I was publishing the stuff that needed publishing
<Mirv> cyphermox: yes, excellent, nothing to be sorry about, I just can't do that.
<Mirv> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/friends_add_declarative02/+merge/182811 if you didn't log off yet
<cyphermox> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/content-hub-apps/+merge/182812
<cyphermox> your merge is approved but I'm doubtful it will fix the problem
<cyphermox> unless I misread the error before
<cyphermox> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:   Installing qtdeclarative5-friends0.2 as Depends of friends-app
<cyphermox> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:      Removing: qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin
<cyphermox> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cyphermox> right
<Mirv> cyphermox: you may be correct, now that I re-read it, also qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin probably needs to be removed
<cyphermox> so you should check friends-app, see if the deps clash for the plugin and the other
<cyphermox> I'm not sure what either does
<Mirv> cyphermox: it's probable that Ken has changed the API and the new plugin is called friends0.2 according to the naming policy
<cyphermox> makes sense
<cyphermox> want to update the merge accordingly?
<cyphermox> I'll head offline in a few minutes, it's past midnight now
<Mirv> cyphermox: yes the same mp https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/friends_add_declarative02/+merge/182811
<Mirv> and good night
<cyphermox> done
<Mirv> thanks
<cyphermox> Mirv: should I publish friends and media?
<Mirv> cyphermox: please do, though you should also be not here anymore
<cyphermox> nonsense
<cyphermox> media is teh yuck
<cyphermox> I wish people wrote stuff in changelog to explain their changes
<cyphermox> I think I'd rather not publish it, and defer to the demi-god pitti to decide if it's worthy ;)
<Mirv> yeah I often have to read the merge proposals and even they might have just "fix the thing"
<Mirv> let's defer it to demi-god
<cyphermox> Mirv: in my opinion mediascanner need to have better changelog entries, like explaining the xv-utils change, the addition of grilo, etc.
<cyphermox> xz-utils I mean
<cyphermox> and -Files: tools/cpplint.py removed from copyright, but it's unclear whether it's removed from the tree
 * cyphermox checks
<Mirv> I'm aware they are adding grilo support, but yes it should be explained that the binary package now needs it.
<Mirv> the changelog does say the cpplint.py itself was removed
<cyphermox> ok it's indeed removed
<Mirv> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/unity_remove_unity-scope-openweathermap/+merge/182817
<cyphermox> ack
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> good morning pitti
<cyphermox> hey pitti
<pitti> Mirv, cyphermox: what's up? (sorry, following up to other over-night pings)
<Mirv> pitti: that was a mention, not a ping, I thought I'd bug you slightly later and not immediately after you arrive :) but accepting of this http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mediascanner_0.3.93+13.10.20130829.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> it turns out it's mostly good, just not every detail explained in the changelog
<Mirv> without VPN http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6039097/
<Mirv> pitti: another one would be gallery-app adding content-hub support http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6039099/
<pitti> Mirv: libcontent-hub-dev is universe, is that ok for *-app?
<pitti> Mirv: otherwise gallery-app +1
<pitti> Mirv: I always like (not) when people just repeat obvious things in changelog without actual explanation :)
<pitti> "Drop build dep foo" -- yes, I can see that, but why? :-)
<pitti> some "unused" or "we moved to that other API" etc. would be helpful
<pitti> Mirv: as for http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6039097/ I'd like to actually see the upstart job; otherwise it looks fine assuming that the source actually drops tools/cpplint.py
<Mirv> pitti: the MIRing is quite backlogged, but that's a valid concern so I'll hold off until later today
<pitti> Mirv: gallery-app itself is in universe, so I guess it's not an immediate problem
<pitti> but at some point these should all go to main?
<pitti> that means we are building phablet images with software which isn't officially supported -- sad
<Mirv> pitti: it does drop the cpplint file, upstart job at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner/trunk/revision/373
<pitti> I'd really like these to restrict themselves to main
<pitti> ack
<Mirv> pitti: right, gallery-app source is main but binary is universe
<Mirv> pitti: they should all go into main, it's just MIRing and security check are for good reasons not fast processes and require resources, while the pace of new features has been incredible (+terrifying, slightly)
<pitti> jbicha: argh, wanted to upload your aptoncd NMU, but it seems the perl transition pretty much broke unstable :/
<jbicha> ok
<pitti> jbicha: ah, after upgrading my sid chroot again it's much better; apparently a lot of the libperl stuff got rebuilt yesterday \o/
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> Mirv: all besides webapps and unity green \o/ Good work!
 * tvoss likes green
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks :)
<Mirv> even unity released last night, and this morning there was simply too much other work and reruns to do so I didn't get to rerun unity (which fails occasionally because the tests are flaky)
<Mirv> webapps has a bug filed and alex assigned to it
<Mirv> now I can focus on Qt again
<Mirv> ...after waiting for one merge and rerunning sdk, there's a regression fix going in
<Mirv> it's the same branch remerged that caused havoc yesterday, this time just a smaller problem but again uncaught
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, I was working yesterday on getting unity released - almost had it during the end of my day, but then seb -1'ed the compiz change
<sil2100> Mirv: so I did a manual push to fix it, re-ran and asked robru to force publish it when the build finishes ;p
<sil2100> (since the -1 was simply because of a packaging mistake, not affecting anything, so no re-testing was needed)
<Mirv> robru seemingly handled it, I was happy to find the compiz/unity/etc updated
<Laney> g'morning
<Mirv> hello Laney
<sil2100> Morning Laney, seb128
<seb128> hey Laney Mirv sil2100
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hallo
<Laney> how is everybody?
<czajkowski> sleepy
<czajkowski> and looking forward to the weekend :)
<mlankhorst> hehehehe
<mlankhorst> same here
<mlankhorst> TGIT!
<seb128> not really sleepy here, but tired
<seb128> vUDS and FF madness week not for the win
<Laney> got a friend's stag do this weekend
<Laney> seems unlikely to be very restful :P
<czajkowski> seb128: aye I've had a rebranding week of mongodb and not had a chance to get to vUDS :( watched a couple of sessions last night that happend during the day
<mlankhorst> Laney: oh btw I managed to keep up with a cyclist a few days ago
<seb128> Laney, hehe
<Laney> mlankhorst: oh yeah?
<Laney> as in a road guy?
<mlankhorst> yeah but he wasn't going excessively fast :)
<mlankhorst> I'm still averaging 28 km/h with some part in the village being slower, busy road :P
<Laney> do you have cleats?
<sil2100> seb128: just to start out in the morning, I see the sync of unity-scope-mediascanner is in the NEW queue right now - can we do anything about it moving out of it?
<mlankhorst> Laney: reinforced shoes you mean?
<Laney> clip in to the pedals
<seb128> sil2100, can you try to ping slangasek or infinity?
<seb128> just etoomuch for NEW reviews today
<sil2100> seb128: aye aye captain'!
<mlankhorst> Laney: nah, I use my shoes from horseback riding :P
<Laney> you should get some
<Laney> and then enjoy the speed / fear of falling off :P
<mlankhorst> Laney: nah, I bike to get to the stable :D
 * Laney revokes mlankhorst's dutch license
<mlankhorst> horses can easily go 60 km/h.. no way I can bike that fast
<mlankhorst> probably faster but I didn't measure
<Mirv> hello seb128
<Mirv> and yeah sleepy and aching from too much sitting
<Mirv> 6.30am-8.30pm day yesterday, I hope to improve from that (downwards)
<mlankhorst> Laney: but that's the whole reason I bike to begin with haha, biking is fun but horseback riding moreso :D
<Laney> :P
<mlankhorst> but it takes longer to learn
<mlankhorst> biking is still fun though :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im just uploading libreoffice_4.1.1-0ubuntu1 to http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/saucy/4.0.1/ . I think we should get it in the repo rather quick as it fixes both the boost-induced ftbfs and the Python brokeness.
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's ready for saucy upload now you mean?
<Sweetshark> seb128: Testing: Its been in the LO ppa for a few days and has seen ~170 downloads there without major complains. I have NOT tested the stuff on armhf, so there is a mild risk of trouble there as rene tweaked around with the JVM-finding-foo. Other than that, its good to go IMHO.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, I'm going to sponsor it, so it gets in before FF/beta1 freeze
<Laney> seems unlikely, given build time :P
<seb128> Laney, stop trolling our buildders :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: strictly speaking, you have to wait until upstream declares that version a 4.1.1 final ;)
<Laney> I'm trolling LO's armhf build time actually ;-)
<Laney> the B1 freeze will probably go in before that is done
<Laney> still OK for FF though I guess, technically
<Sweetshark> Laney: stop trolling the armhf LO build time or I will make you assemble the bits by hand. And if you are done with that, you can be the turning machine that will run the tests on these binaries.
<mlankhorst> fresh mesa 9.2 for everyone!
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: ;>
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: you just did that to sneak in before LO!
<mlankhorst> actually it's still build-dep waiting on arm :P
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.3/1:3.3-5ubuntu4/+build/4916418 if you click f5 repeatedly it will build faster, but still finish in slightly under 3 hours
<mlankhorst> :P
<seb128> Laney, trivial mp for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/use-better-icon/+merge/182851
<sil2100> Mirv: unity green :O
<Laney> seb128: righto
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> the libav 9 transition looks scary
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, I published it :) (after seeing the scanner scope was already approved)
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<Mirv> sil2100: do you know if there's a delay from commit landing to when cu2d can detect it?
<tvoss> sil2100, how can I say that a file in a package replaces exactly the same file from another package?
<Mirv> sil2100: I tried a rerun of sdk/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, but even though the trunk had updated itself 15 mins earlier, it did not take it, just said that no updates since last daily release
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, I think there is none actually, since yesterday I fired a stack almost instantly after pushing to a trunk and it was ok
<Mirv> sil2100: so on your tick, please watch sdk -> ubuntu-ui-toolkit, since it'd need to release with the new commit
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, strangeness!
<Mirv> sil2100: so that commit 724 should land but I couldn't for some reason before now your tick was approaching https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<sil2100> tvoss: you mean, you're replacing just one file from another package, yes?
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1217757 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217757 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " [High,Confirmed]
<tvoss> sil2100, true
<sil2100> tvoss: you should normally do a Replaces: in the package that will overwrite the file, usually also with a Breaks: (but not necessary)
<seb128> tvoss, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<tvoss> sil2100, okay, found another solution :)
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/libreoffice/1:4.1.1-0ubuntu1
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, the stacks aren't startiiing!
<Mirv> sil2100: you're too hasty, the secret you shouldn't share with anyone is that it's :03 to be exact :)
<sil2100> Aaaaaaa
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Huuush
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> seb128, it seems that as Jasper also openjpeg is dead upstream, see the log of my conversation on the #ghostscript IRC on Freenode, on bug 711061, comment #21.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 711061 in openjpeg (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libopenjpeg2" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711061
<seb128> tsdgeos commenting in his usual sharp style ;-)
<tsdgeos> i'm sorry
<tsdgeos> most probably the same errors are in 1.5.1
<tsdgeos> but if we get someone to spend what seems like a consireble amount of time doing a security review
<tsdgeos> it'd make sense to get him to try not an old version
<tsdgeos> but that's just me
<tsdgeos> i know nothing about distros
<seb128> tsdgeos, they review what is in the archive since that's we ask to promote
<tsdgeos> ok, i guess it makes sense from a distro point
<seb128> right, our (packager) fault to have the version outdated
<seb128> not the security's team fault
<seb128> they have to judge on what we ship, not on what we could be shipping
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tkamppeter: dead upstream?
<tsdgeos> tkamppeter: http://code.google.com/p/openjpeg/source/list ?
<tkamppeter> tsdgeos, GS developers told that they waited for weeks to get answers on their patches and bug reports. Perhaps they asked the wrong people. Can it be that the dev team has changed?
<seb128> tkamppeter, I think upstream seems ok
<tsdgeos> tkamppeter: oh i agree upstream is hard to work with
<tsdgeos> but i wouldn't say it's "dead"
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-applications/bump_libcolumbus/+merge/182866 <- can you review so we can unblock libcolumbus from -proposed?
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you!
<sil2100> Mirv: also, this if you can! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/extra_pkgs_again/+merge/182873
<desrt> pitti: your upower fix: do you still need a fix in systemd-shim?
<desrt> or is the issue closed?
<pitti> desrt: would be nice, but it's really "wishlist" (or wontfix) at this point
<pitti> desrt: eventually we want to move all upower suspend API users to directly talk to logind
<desrt> maybe i'll take a look when i get home, then
<desrt> or maybe not :)
<pitti> and then drop teh upower suspend API (it's already deprecated)
<desrt> you know... i have this nice feeling about "FINALLY... we have one true suspend API... all of this mess will soon be behind us"
<desrt> but i feel like perhaps this was the same feeling that people had the past 5 times :)
<sil2100> Mirv: redeployign those stacks anyway, since I want those stacks to run
<sil2100> (I guess things like extra-packages are safe)
<Laney> slomo: what happens if gst-libav is at 1.0.x when everything else is at 1.1.x? would it be bad? :-)
<Mirv> sil2100: it's ok, I guess it should be tinkered though why those gl packages need to be there - shouldn't they be in the default desktop seed anyway and the packages list is about packages that are not?
<Mirv> so, approved with comments
<Mirv> sil2100: I guess miracle happened and webapps is publishable? be quick, unity-webapps-qml won't be non-flaky often ;)
<slomo> Laney: it should work, there might just be bugs in 1.0.x that were fixed in 1.1 ;)
<slomo> Laney: if it doesn't work it is a bug, all should be backwards compatible
<Laney> slomo: fair enough
<Laney> slomo: that's good, I didn't know if there would be private API/ABI between gst components
<Laney> I'm not sure how likely libav 9 is ...
<Laney> transition looks messy in debian
<slomo> Laney: yes, it's not a beautiful transition :(
<Laney> unblocked
<Laney> 1.1 should migrate soon, all things being equal
<tkamppeter> seb128, how does Poppler handle JPEG2000 currently? I have a PDF file which contains JPEG2000 according to a GS bug report and Poppler displays it.
<seb128> tkamppeter, you might want to ask tsdgeos, I though it wouldn't in Ubuntu since we don't build poppler with openjpeg
<tkamppeter> seb128, actually, I have displayed the PDF file with evince, which AFAIK uses Poppler, or has evince a fallback to GS on failed PDFs?
<seb128> tkamppeter, it uses poppler
<tkamppeter> tsdgeos, how is current Ubuntu's Poppler able to display a PDF file which contains JPEG2000?
<seb128> tkamppeter, it might be that libjpeg is able to display some of those
<slomo> Laney: ok, and if there are problems please tell me (if possible first ask in #gstreamer about it, might get you an answer faster than the time needed to create a bugreport :) )
<Laney> slomo: ok then
<happyaron> regarding the dependency of ibus in gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center, do you think we can downgrade it from Depends to Recommends, or just drop it?
<seb128> happyaron, hey, I'm not sure about that...
<seb128> happyaron, well, Recommends might be doable, but it's needed for some of the keyboard stuff
<seb128> happyaron, do you know why Kylin can't/doesn't want to use ibus?
<happyaron> seb128: the dependecy was added when enabling ibus integration, I guess the purpose is to ensure upgrade path? but this forces everyone install ibus..
<happyaron> seb128: ibus is just not as good as fcitx for a wider audience at China...
<seb128> happyaron, is that a lack of input engines  for ibus?
<seb128> happyaron, it doesn't make sense to have Ubuntu being suboptimal for Chinese users, we should either fix ibus or migrate Ubuntu to fcitx imho
<happyaron> seb128: no, engines are all the same between the two. But features like skin support, cloud pinyin, are the killer part from fcitx.
<seb128> happyaron, well, in any case I'm not familiar enough with what the GNOME stack needs
<seb128> but I think jbicha mentioned this cycle that gnome-control-center's keyboard ui requires ibus to be running to be able to configure some stuff
<seb128> which is why we depends on it
<seb128> otherwise you get stuff not working
<happyaron> I looked at the code of g-s-d and there is no apparent dependecy, but let me check on real installation first.
<seb128> happyaron, I think it was on the g-c-c side; you couldn't configure some stuff without it
<seb128> happyaron, at least you can't set input methods without ibus running
<happyaron> seb128: but if user choose not to use ibus, it shouldn't be configurable using ibus's configration tool anyway.
<seb128> happyaron, the issue is not users that choose to not use, it's to have the default installation working
<seb128> happyaron, if you get a box coming with Ubuntu pre-installed you should be able to active an input method
<seb128> without having to know that you need to go install ibus
<seb128> normal users don't even know what packages are
<seb128> the UI should just work
<happyaron> seb128: why not using ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<happyaron> to pull in ibus
<seb128> happyaron, because if g-c-c uses ibus directly it should depends on it
<seb128> otherwise if you install xubuntu, then install gnome-control-center, you get non working software
<seb128> installing a component should always bring with it the depends it needs to work properly
<happyaron> seb128: I see no difference on g-c-c on having ibus installed/purged
<happyaron> seb128: g-c-c has ibus support, so when ibus is ibus, it can be used to configure ibus. but when ibus is not running, it has nothing to do with ibus.
<happyaron> so it should not Depends on ibus, because ibus is something good-to-have (recommended by GNOME devs).
<seb128> happyaron, see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/17/%23ubuntu-desktop.html
<seb128> "jbicha	g-c-c doesn't show ibus layouts in the add layout dialog without ibus-daemon running"
<seb128> happyaron, I'm fine with changing the Depends to a Recommends
<seb128> happyaron, not sure about dropping it though
<Laney> recommends would let them keep their hack to remove it
<seb128> right
<Mirv> sil2100: joining the hangout?
<seb128> I still feel the situation is buggy
<seb128> we should have whatever is best on Ubuntu as well
<happyaron> recommends is good, though I don't think g-c-c/g-s-d needs such dependency...
<seb128> which means fixing ibus or moving to fcitx
<happyaron> if you don't have ibus installed, then g-c-c won't configure ibus, this is optional in design.
<happyaron> so if people don't use ibus to input stuff at all, they aren't loosing anything in g-c-c.
 * happyaron loosing -> lost
<happyaron> and default input method should be selected using ubuntu-desktop meta, and kubuntu needs to select its own, and so on.
<happyaron> thoughts?
<seb128> to me it seems g-c-c is more feature complete with ibus installed
<seb128> so it should Recommends it
<happyaron> ok, it's already good enough.
<seb128> because that's what recommends are about
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> seb128: for g-s-d, do you agree we can do the same?
<seb128> happyaron, yes
<happyaron> ok
<tsdgeos> tkamppeter: poppler has it's own buggier, less secure and worse jpeg2000 decoded
<tsdgeos> interestingly noone has vetoed poppler in main for that D:
<tsdgeos> seb128: ↑↑↑
<seb128> tsdgeos, right, security team is small, they try to bring some sanity but can't block/fix the world
<Mirv> seb128: I know you're busy, but any change of a qtpim upload or know someone who wouldn't be completely under FF load? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/saucy/qtpim-opensource-src/new_snapshot/+merge/182874
<Mirv> (or https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/+files/qtpim-opensource-src_5.0%7Egit20130828.orig.tar.gz + lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpim-opensource-src )
<seb128> Mirv, I guess I can do that
<Mirv> seb128: it would be much appreciated, and boiko would appreciate as well
<seb128> Mirv, sponsored, commit back to the kubuntu vcs
<Mirv> seb128: thanks a lot, letting boiko to get the news, and committing that back
<seb128> Mirv, oh, sorry, 'commit back', I meant I pushed the debcommit -r to the vcs
<seb128> e.g it's done
<Mirv> seb128: right, I see it, thanks!
<Mirv> seb128: it seems sil2100 is not asking it before the next tick, but there is adding of default webapps (amazon + u1) needing ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebApps/job/cu2d-webapp-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webapps-applications_2.4.16+13.10.20130829.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<TheMuso> seb128: I would have when oging through my mil today,b ut thanks for the heads up. This has been discussed on an upstrea ml, and I'm just checking to see if a bug has been filed, etc.
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> TheMuso, good morning, thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: publishing unity8
<Mirv> sil2100: already did
<sil2100> Ah, just saw it turned gree
<sil2100> n
<Mirv> sil2100: platform needed two more tries before it finished
<seb128> Mirv, I pinged the tvoss&co about the platform and triggered some retries
<sil2100> Flacky tests?
<seb128> it finally published
<seb128> yes, flacky lens tests
<Mirv> seb128: yes, it took turns about whether the test failed on intel or nvidia
<Mirv> seb128: what about that webapps? ^
<sil2100> diff looks okish
<seb128> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> seb128: the thing with retries is that unity autopilot tests were blocking the queue for 1.5h (as usual), so it was quite close call before the platform finally got to retry
<Mirv> ok, publishing
<seb128> Laney, fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1218402 and mterry is going to make the greeter read from accountsservice
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218402 in Unity 8 "greeter needs to read the background image from account service" [Undecided,New]
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: still waiting on lo, mesa 9.2 hit main :D
<Laney> seb128: great
<Laney> mterry: got a few minutes to look over the vendor extension branch to u-s-s that seb128 requested a review from you on? ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: when would you like to have an upload of g-c-c and g-s-d? so I can tell those people when they can apply their changes to iso
<seb128> happyaron, sure, let me have a look
<mterry> Laney, seb128 I don't remember that branch...  can you link me again?
<seb128> happyaron, I saw the email, sponsoring that in a minute
<happyaron> great
<Laney> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/security-privacy-accountsservice/+merge/182381
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: amd64 finished, i386 almost finished :/
<mlankhorst> and no slow dash blur this time!
<Laney> mterry: merci!
<Laney> mterry: Might lightdm want to be able to modify these settings?
<Laney> I didn't add the extra permissions because I thought they weren't needed
<Laney> and IIRC it should be able to read by default without any special permissions
<mterry> Laney, uh, lightdm probably doesn't want to modify no....
<mterry> Laney, but ReadAny requires admin rights by default I think
<mterry> Laney, so you may want to use an override like unity8 does by dropping a file into place that says lightdm can read
<sil2100> mterry: hello!
<Laney> mterry: hmm, maybe I don't understand the code of accountsservice... http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/tree/src/user.c#n660
<mterry> Laney, oh right, but I assumed you would want to lock it down a bit
<mterry> Laney, maybe there's nothing sensitive yet
<mterry> plus most of these settings will be visible on lock screen anyway
<Laney> well, given that it's being read by the greeter you can figure out what the settings are
<Laney> something to bear in mind though
<Laney> seb128: should be good for you to re-review
<Laney> still unhappy about the symlink thing
<seb128> Laney, did you try asking mardy maybe?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> to #ubuntu-touch!
<stgraber> jbicha: ping
<Sweetshark> ricotz: https://plus.google.com/u/0/101094190333184858950/posts/NQSRkXBpwZa btw ;)
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/Desktop/lxc/tmp$ grep -h ^Exec= /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-fallback*
<stgraber> Exec=gnome-session --session=gnome-flashback-compiz
<stgraber> Exec=gnome-session-flashback
<stgraber> jbicha: ^
<stgraber> jbicha: so the problem is that weird gnome-session-flashback I think as it's not known to upstart. Why isn't that gnome-session --session=gnome-flashback?
<tedg> cyphermox, Where are we with the preNEW here?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/cupstream2distro-config/daily-session-broadcast/+merge/182721
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i see ;) -- full builds are in progress and should succeed if they don't run out of space
<jbicha> stgraber: uh, because Debian provides a binary which can be overriden for people that wanted to use something besides metacity or whatever
<jbicha> we could drop that in Ubuntu since I doubt more than a few people know about that feature
<stgraber> jbicha: ok. I'll take care of making those .desktop consistent once I figure out a fix for the rest of the problem (gnome-session being passed the wrong session name)
<mhall119> jasoncwarner: seb128: sil2100: can you guys fill in highlights from the client track for today's closing plenary: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-track-summaries
<cyphermox> tedg: my bad, I completely forgot
<cyphermox> seb128: do you have time for more reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/cupstream2distro-config/daily-session-broadcast/+merge/182721
<stgraber> jbicha: the actual problem is that when you start gnome-fallback, DESKTOP_SESSION is set to gnome-fallback, not gnome-flashback. So under normal use, that'd just cause some wrong .desktop to be shown and similar issues but as upstart uses that to call gnome-session, that causes it to fail entirely
<sil2100> mhall119: sure, will do that before the closing plenary
<mhall119> we'll also need one of you to be on the hangout to give your track's summary
<stgraber> jbicha: so I see two ways out of that. 1) We find a way to get lightdm to override DESKTOP_SESSION to have it match the name of the gnome-session and not that of the xsession 2) We add two symlinks to gnome-session-flashback so that gnome-fallback and gnome-fallback-compiz exist as gnome-sessions too.
<stgraber> jbicha: I think the real fix however is to switch entirely to gnome-flashback for 14.04 and figure out a way to get the users moved from one to the other automatically.
<jbicha> I figured out the fix for bug 1194138, we weren't installing https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/data/org.freedesktop.IBus.service.in
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194138 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194138
<jbicha> happyaron: do you know whether fixing that will make the Kylin ibus problem worse? ^
<jbicha> more explanation at https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=557bfce
<Laney> jbicha: I think ibus was going to be made a recommends
<Laney> so that kylin can keep on removing it
<jbicha> I'm not so sure things will work right if they try that...
<Laney> happyaron says it will ...
 * Laney doesn't know
<jbicha> can I go ahead and push the fix to install that file or should we wait to see if a kylin rebuild works now first?
<Laney> go ahead
<Laney> whether they get 18 or 19 isn't really important
<seb128> mhall119, @pad: ack
<seb128> cyphermox, not so much no, does it need to land for ff?
<happyaron> jbicha Laney shouldn't ibus-daemon launched by im-config?
<jbicha> happyaron: that requires people to know that they need to run im-config if they want to use input methods which isn't a great user experience
<cyphermox> tedg: ^^
<happyaron> jbicha: AFAIK im-config defaults to start ibus when available?
<happyaron> without user intervention
<tedg> seb128, It's not currently in the touch FFe, but I've e-mailed slangasek about adding it (don't think it should be an issue)
<tedg> seb128, Not sure if new packages need to be done for FF ?
<tedg> i.e. can we add packages after FF?
<seb128> pitti, do you watch upower upstream bugs? I opened some bugs today, not sure if I need manual ping to get feedback (they are not high priority, I workarounded most in the client code)
<seb128> tedg, to universe/touch, yes
<pitti> seb128: no, I don't usually
<seb128> tedg, to desktop, needs ffe
<jbicha> happyaron: I don't think it does, did you read the bug I posted?
<seb128> pitti, I guess charge datas is not really things you work on anyway?
<pitti> seb128: btw, I got all recent patches upstream now and uploaded a new snapshot to D/U
<seb128> pitti, e.g https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68711
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 68711 in general "should add a charge's record when status change" [Normal,New]
<seb128> pitti, I saw, thanks!
<happyaron> jbicha: yes, but I suggest fixing im-config if it really doesn't start ibus.
<pitti> seb128: I haven't done much on that yet, but I can look into it as long as the problem is reproducible
<jbicha> happyaron: why can't we just use gnome's method?
<pitti> seb128: hm, I have no firm idea what should happen in that case really
<tedg> seb128, I'm confused by your reply :-)  Sounds like I need an FFe either way?
<happyaron> jbicha: that would make im-config pointless, and switching to other input method may be broken then.
<seb128> tedg, touch work is covered by the standing ffe slangasek filed
<seb128> tedg, e.g no need to do more paper work, it's already done
<tedg> seb128, Okay, and that covers new packages as well?
<seb128> tedg, if you aim to be in main/desktop, then you need ff
<Laney> no it does not
<jbicha> happyaron: ok, but shouldn't you be fighting that battle with gnome too then?
<Laney> it has a list of packages
<seb128> tedg, that's a good question, I don't think it does
<Laney> you need to comment on the bug to get new packages added
<seb128> tedg, where is that package going to be used? do you need it this cycle?
<tedg> seb128, Yes, it's used by the unity-greeter
<tedg> unity8 greeter to be more specific
<happyaron> jbicha: not sure what do you mean. im-config simply does not know how to handle xdg autostart and dbus triggered IM configurations...
<seb128> tedg, shrug, let me have a look if the package is easy
<seb128> tedg, you guys need to stop the crazyness :p
<tedg> seb128, It should be, mterry has looked at it as well.
<seb128> tedg, focus on indicators/settings :p
<tedg> seb128, Sorry, yes, I was waiting on upstart 1.9.2 to land this one, because it doesn't work without it :-/  But, eh, FF.
<happyaron> seb128: the behaviour I expect from GNOME is that if ibus-daemon is running, then everything about integration is working, but if ibus-daemon isn't running then it doesn't try to start ibus and do in traditional way.
<happyaron> seb128: ah, sorry, this is for jbicha
<seb128> tedg, cyphermox: nack for NEW
 * mterry looks puppy dog eyes at seb128 
<Sweetshark> mterry: hah!
<seb128> $ grep License debian/copyright
<seb128> License: GPL-3
<seb128> License: GPL-3
<seb128> ./libunity-greeter-session-broadcast/unity-greeter-session-broadcast.c: LGPL (v3)
<seb128> ./libunity-greeter-session-broadcast/unity-greeter-session-broadcast.h: LGPL (v3)
<seb128> mterry, ^
<mterry> tedg, we might want to drop libu-g-s-b until it is implemented?
<seb128> mterry, and stop the puppy dog eyes, that's not fair!
<mterry> tedg, seb128, let me whip up a branch to fix licensing
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<tedg> mterry, Thanks!
 * Sweetshark grabs mterrys puppy dog eyes and conserves them in a glass.
<happyaron> jbicha: I just tried in zh_CN.UTF-8 locale and ibus-daemon seems running after logging into unity desktop
<Sweetshark> they seems to be effective, lets reuse them.
<seb128> mterry, tedg: service/service.c: LGPL (v3) as well
<tedg> I'm not sure whether there's enough code there to be copyrightable :-)
<tedg> Oh, that's a bug.
<happyaron> jbicha: without any settings to im-config.
<jbicha> happyaron: the dbus activation is pretty cool as it only starts ibus if an ibus method is in the list of currently configured sources
<stgraber> jbicha: I'm doing a test build of a "fixed" gnome-panel now (dropping the gnome-session-flashback script and alternative and adding two symlinks for the gnome-session entries)
<mterry> Sweetshark, :)
<happyaron> jbicha: I guess I know what's wrong from im-config. we changed its default setting, making it only runs in cjkv locales.
<happyaron> jbicha: I'm curious what will happen if another input method is already running if we enabled the dbus activation.
<happyaron> so I think one of the quick solution is to revert back to upstream im-config, but this is less cool since ibus-daemon will run for everyone if installed.
<mterry> seb128, tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/licensing/+merge/182931
<mterry> tedg, why did you name it so long?  I got arthritis halfway through typing the branch name
<tedg> mterry, Because kenvandine says my names aren't descriptive enough
<seb128> tedg, mterry: needsfixing (sorry)
<mterry> seb128, guh, they keep cropping up.  my eyes are getting old and/or Sweetshark stole mine
<mterry> seb128, fixed
<seb128> mterry, approved
<mterry> seb128, thanks!
<mterry> tedg, seb128: so what do we need to do to get this in today?
<seb128> mterry, that story about Sweetshark stealing eyes is scary
 * seb128 stays away from Bjoern
<seb128> mterry, I just approved the config change for cyphermox, I think it should be alright then
<happyaron> jbicha: which do you prefer?
<tedg> Thanks seb128 and mterry.  Not Sweetshark, he's scary.
<mterry> seb128, thanks!
 * Sweetshark shakes a glass with eyes in seb128s face and says "Im harmless, Id never hurt anyone." with a frozen smile.
<seb128> doh
 * seb128 hides
<jbicha> happyaron: it sounds like your im-config method doesn't work in enough cases (someone with a non-ckjv locale) and forcing everyone to run ibus isn't great either https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-July/037488.html
<jbicha> I mean, can't Chinese users use ibus too? why does Kylin need to disable ibus completely?
<happyaron> jbicha: ibus is not that good for Chinese users for features. even Ubuntu has ibus as default for years, we guess fcitx has nearly 50% share of user.
<Sweetshark> mterry: your puppy eyes seemed to have stopped working, you can have them back, if they help you reading and stuff ...
<mterry> Sweetshark, you can't just put puppy dog eyes in a jar and shake them at people  :)  You're bad at puppy dog eyes
<Sweetshark> mterry: oh?
<seb128> TheMuso, can you give me a 1 line summary of the outcome of the a11y in ubuntu touch session?
 * mterry is nervous to see Sweetshark's "duck face"
<happyaron> jbicha: if we shift to your solution, then we need to make sure that when another input method is already running ibus quit silently and gnome-* does not break.
<stgraber> jbicha: ok, so my patch works as expected, however I noticed another issue (with or without upstart), running gnome-fallback-compiz gives me a session with gnome-panel and compiz but with the unity plugin enabled in compiz
<stgraber> jbicha: the patch is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040771/ (will upload in an hour unless you shout at me first ;))
<cyphermox> seb128: what config change?
<jbicha> stgraber: if it works, go ahead; I won't be using flashback today
<seb128> cyphermox, the one you pinged about half an hour ago?
<happyaron> bed time, cya
<cyphermox> oh, ok, the review for ted
<jbicha> xnox: if you've got a spare minute today, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-themes/drop-input-keyboard-icon/+merge/181793 ?
<xnox> jbicha: can't promise, now, but before UI freeze.
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, around?
<Laney> is the greeter responsible for locking?
<Laney> i.e. should i put that in accountsservice too?
<seb128> Laney, "that"?
<Laney> locking method, timeout, passphrase
<seb128> Laney, oh, I guess you didn't see my ping yesterday evening
<Laney> not sure
<Laney> maybe I just forgot :-)
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1218010
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218010 in ubuntu-system-settings "greeter unlock configuration" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> aha
<Laney> strange interface
<seb128> it's a config around pam
<seb128> so not the most modern interface, and oriented secure
<Laney> system-settings is handling the group membership?
<seb128> "group membership"?
<seb128> oh the nopasswdgroup stuff?
<seb128> I've no idea, my guess is that they are going to need to sort out for the default install
<seb128> we are going to want swipe to unlock to be default
<seb128> we should probably wait on them to get there
<Laney> wait
<Laney> accountsservice has code to do this
<jbicha> seb128: I shouldn't have pushed the drop of 57_use_nonsymbolic_keyboard_icon.patch from g-c-c since my ubuntu-themes mp wasn't accepted yet
<seb128> jbicha, :-(
<seb128> jbicha, I was wondering about that, but I assumed you had it tested
<seb128> jbicha, can you revert? there is also a mp from darkxst in the queue that I saw after doing the update, if you want to include that
<jbicha> seb128: yes I'm uploading in a minute then I'm out for an appt
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<sil2100> cyphermox: I'm publishing SDK, since Ken made the packaging changes so it's a +1
<sil2100> kenvandine, Mirv: ^
<kenvandine> thx
<jasoncwarner> hey seb128, did update today and got a g-s-d crash on reboot. made my system super unstable and generally cranky https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218524
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218524 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jasoncwarner, does it do it every time or was that a one time thing?
<jasoncwarner> seb128: not sure will reboot again and see.
<seb128> jasoncwarner, I don't like the look of https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148799603/upstart.gnome-settings-daemon.log.txt
<seb128> jasoncwarner, sounds like your dbus is screwed
<seb128> jasoncwarner, could be a side effect of the new dbus with confinement
<seb128> jasoncwarner, yes, please reboot and tell me if that's persistant or a one time thing
<jasoncwarner> seb128: doing it now...had to hard reboot. system was very locked up
<jasoncwarner> seb128: crash didn't happen again, but system isn't exactly usable. slow, unresponsive and REALLY laggy.
<jasoncwarner> rebooting again
<seb128> jasoncwarner, do you use mir?
<jasoncwarner> seb128: not on this one
<seb128> jasoncwarner, could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1217757
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217757 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> jasoncwarner, basically issues with the new a11y stuff TheMuso uploaded
<seb128> jasoncwarner, I assigned him the bug yesterday but he didn't comment on it yet
<jasoncwarner> seb128: thanks. TheMuso ^^ can you take a look ASAP. system is pretty dead right now.
<seb128> jasoncwarner, you are on amd64 right?
<jasoncwarner> seb128: yes
<seb128> jasoncwarner, can you "wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/2.9.5-1ubuntu1/+build/4878395/+files/at-spi2-core_2.9.5-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/2.9.5-1ubuntu1/+build/4878395/+files/libatspi2.0-0_2.9.5-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i *.deb; reboot"
<seb128> jasoncwarner, just to try if that fixes things for you
<jasoncwarner> seb128: I'll give that a go. right now just doing anything is painful!
<jasoncwarner> seb128: if it helps debug at all, menus are very borked. Like, global menu shows up, then goes away and local window menus come back and it keeps flip-flopping
<seb128> jasoncwarner, does any process eats cpu in top?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, I would start by trying that downgrade and reboot
<seb128> if that's not it, then dbus is next on my list of potential trouble maker
<jasoncwarner> xorg and gnome-fallback keep alternating
<jasoncwarner> one is at 90% and then the other
<seb128> urg
<mhall119> jasoncwarner: seb128:  sil2100: who's going ot give the client track summary today?
<seb128> mhall119, doh, we need to do that? I though we just needed to put notes on the etherpad
<sil2100> Ah, so it's just one person per track?
<mhall119> nope, need somebody to present
<seb128> mhall119, I'm going for dinner soon, I'm not sure I'll be back by then
<mhall119> 11:04 < mhall119> we'll also need one of you to be on the hangout to give your  track's summary
 * sil2100 had the wrong impression that both people need to be present
<sil2100> But I can give the final presentation if seb128 can't make it
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<jasoncwarner> thanks, sil2100
<sil2100> I'll just check what was up on his sessions
<sil2100> jasoncwarner: or maybe you want to take it ;) ?
<mhall119> thanks sil2100
<seb128> mhall119, sorry, just too much crazyness/pings/backlog during the day with sessions going on
<mhall119> seb128: I understand that perfectly :)
<seb128> sil2100, I put notes on the pad
<seb128> sil2100, waiting on TheMuso to reply about the outcome of the a11y session
<sil2100> seb128: indeed, I see those, just need to fit them into the sessions nicely
<seb128> but he doesn't seem to be around today
<sil2100> ACK
<TheMuso> Re a11y session, essentially an effort will be made to provide screen reader accessibility for 14.04, and possibly high contrast theming if design can fit it in.
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<TheMuso> np
 * seb128 needs to go for dinner, bbl
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: How did that downgrade go that seb128 suggested?
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso seb128 downgrade didn't seem to work. got a 404 on a package. I needed to do something else for a bit.
<seb128> jasoncwarner, did I screw the url?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/2.9.5-1ubuntu1/+build/4878395
<seb128> jasoncwarner, the links are on there
<jasoncwarner> thanks, seb128
<seb128> yw
<TheMuso> As for the a11y stuff, I'll be debugging that once UDs is done, as I will need to be able to log out and back in.
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/phone_enable_compontent_tests/+merge/182996
<kenvandine> sil2100, ack'd
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> robru: hi!
<sil2100> robru: did you take a look at unity-voice?
<sil2100> robru: also, were the cordova bits preNEW'ed (ACKed by some admin)?
<robru> sil2100, i haven't heard of any preNEWing happening. seb128 said he would do it at one point but then i never heard back about it
<sil2100> robru: ok, I guess we'll have to FFe it if it's needed for this release... and I guess it is? Or is it optional?
<robru> sil2100, pitti already did a good review of the packaging, and I fixed everything he mentioned. but whatever specific step needs to be taken to complete the preNEW hasn't been done as far as I know
<seb128> robru, what? cordova?
<robru> sil2100, i am pretty sure it's needed for this release... it needs thorough testing before we include it in 14.04, that's for sure
<robru> seb128, yep
<seb128> robru, no way I can do that this week, those packages are non trivial and between FF vUDS and normal work I already work like 15 hours a day
<robru> seb128, can we find some other archive admin for this? like i said, pitti already did a good review.
<seb128> pitti doing a review doesn't help much
<sil2100> I guess he giving a +1 on it is enough, now we just need to update the whitelist and then just release
<seb128> it makes it more likely to be ok
<sil2100> Right
<seb128> but whoever reviews it still needs to do a full review
<seb128> you can try pinging pitti again, or ask slangasek/infinity
<robru> seb128, sil2100: it's not clear to me precisely what needs to be done. pitti did a review and i resolved the issues he raised.
<robru> sil2100, (also, i have not looked at unity-voice yet, no)
<seb128> robru, well, then ask him to ack it
<seb128> robru, I don't have the specific of what pitti looked at or not so I can't guess, I need to do a full review again
<seb128> robru, that's why it usually make sense for whoever did a review to ack that the fixes on top are enough
<jbicha> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~jderose/ubuntu/saucy/ubuntu-settings/2finger/+merge/182244 is fine, right?
<robru> seb128, ok, i sent an email to pitti. hopefully he finds some time tomorrow.
<robru> sil2100, what about unity-voice should I be looking at?
<seb128> robru, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, no strong opinion on the topic, if you have one feel free to merge
<seb128> jbicha, we can revert if that turns out to be unpopular
<sil2100> robru: on the spreadsheet you're assigned to adding lp:unity-voice I saw!
<robru> sil2100, hm, didn't notice it. somebody must have assigned me without telling me
<sil2100> robru: probably Didier!
<sil2100> robru: you have time and strength for that or should we re-assign that?
<robru> cyphermox, are you taking care of http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1425/label=autopilot-intel/console or do you want me to? easy fix but i don't want to step on your toes if you're already on it
<cyphermox> let me check
<robru> sil2100, i can definitely do it today. i just literally didn't even see it
<sil2100> cyphermox, robru: wait with that guys
<robru> ok
<cyphermox> yeah, go for it robru
<sil2100> cyphermox, robru: since hm, we can add those packages, but once libcolumbus goes out of -proposed (which will happen when we release the unity stack), it won't be needed
<sil2100> cyphermox, robru: since libcolumbus is blocked in -proposed because of unity-lens-applications needing release - since it had to be fixed to dep on the new columbus
<sil2100> robru: so I would opt for a temporary change in the jenkins job for now - want to do it, or can I?
<robru> sil2100, i don't follow -- isn't the solution just to add libcolumbus to the packages: stanza? that's the only way i know how to handle that situation
<sil2100> robru: there's also a trick to do that without having to modify the -config, which usually takes some time and then needs to be reverted if it's temporary
<cyphermox> please add it
<cyphermox> worst case we'll remove it later
<sil2100> Well, your call guys, for such cases I prefer to just unblock temporarily, but I don't really care how it's achieved
<robru> cyphermox, sil2100: ok, i'll add it
<robru> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/unity-columbus/+merge/183007 ;-)
<sil2100> robru: approved, you can redeploy ;)
<sil2100> (and re-run)
<sil2100> The sooner libcolumbus leaves -proposed the better
<robru> sil2100, ok, done. agreed, we can remove it later
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: I guess webapps blocked in -proposed is done now already, as I don't see anything in the migration logs
<robru> sil2100, I'm not sure what's going on with webapps, lots of weird flaky tests. yesterday I did two manual runs of it and got two different sets of test failures, within 20 mins of each other
<sil2100> robru: yeah, we noticed it as well, it seems it rarely passes - because of flacky tests
<sil2100> I guess we should inform upstream about that
<sil2100> robru: can you do that?
<sil2100> robru: since I guess this is the bug, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1218117
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218117 in unity-webapps-qml "KeyError: 'result'" [Critical,New]
<robru> sil2100, yeah, I had started a bug already, and then timo swooped in and filled out many more failures in it
<sil2100> Just I wonder if upstream checked that bug
<robru> sil2100, i assigned it to alex, hopefully he checks his bug mail ;-)
<sil2100> robru: ;) What timezone is he on?
<sil2100> robru: since just in case we can always ping him in our work hours, just I wonder when to look for him
<robru> sil2100, he's in montreal, like cyphermox, but strangeley they've never met
<cyphermox> who?
<robru> cyphermox, alex-abreu
<cyphermox> ah, no, we've never met. strangely enough ;)
<robru> hehehe
<sil2100> Strange thing!
<robru> cyphermox, i can't blame you. i share a city with jasoncwarner and we've only had lunch twice in a year.
<sil2100> It's not like there are hundered thousand people in a city ;p
<cyphermox> bah
<cyphermox> he could at least try to show up in the office every once in a while then I'm there :P
<robru> office? what's that?
<alex-abreu> ?
<robru> ;-)
<robru> alex-abreu, fix your bugs! we're talking about you! neener-neener-neener!
<cyphermox> pwahaha
<alex-abreu> yeah I only went to the office once
<alex-abreu> :)
<alex-abreu> so many things to fix :/
<cyphermox> alex-abreu: heh, I only go every once in a while
<alex-abreu> wayyy over my head :)
<cyphermox> we should go have lunch sometime though
<robru> alex-abreu, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1218117 if there's some tests that you don't understand why they're failing, maybe disable them for now and rewrite them later? it would be nice if the webapps stack would publish more often. lately it's failing like 80% of the time
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218117 in unity-webapps-qml "KeyError: 'result'" [Critical,New]
<alex-abreu> robru, I don't really understand why they fail, some sort of race condition I think, but I never had time to investigate
<alex-abreu> cyphermox, yes
<alex-abreu> cyphermox, although I kind of lost the habit of "going out" for lunch
<mterry> seb128, is unity-greeter-session-broadcast OK?  It doesn't seem to have been uploaded to saucy?
<seb128> mterry, not sure, ask cyphermox, it's a daily release thing at this point and I'm not looking at those much (well I do look at what is green, but don't watch new components)
<mterry> cyphermox, ^ poke
<cyphermox> mterry: just a second
<sil2100> Goodnight everyone!
<cyphermox> mterry: indeed, seems like there's something missing
<cyphermox> let me fix that
<cyphermox> building now... let's hope this works
<cyphermox> mterry: has this been reviewed by an archive admin yet?
<cyphermox> seb128: ^ >
<cyphermox> ?
<alex-abreu> robru, the tests fail mostly always on the same VMs? vrruiz investigated the failures a bit I think, and there is some sort of race condition in slower machines
<robru> alex-abreu, not sure about that.
<alex-abreu> robru, ths trick is that I cannot repro it easily
<robru> alex-abreu, yeah, I know race conditions are a mess, I've got some in Friends that I'm dealing with too.
<robru> alex-abreu, do you know if all of the tests are subject to this race? or is it just a couple of them?
<alex-abreu> remove the "easily" ... I cannot repro it at all ...
<robru> alex-abreu, because it might be nice just to disable a couple of the raciest tests in order to get the stack publishing more often
<alex-abreu> robru, quite a random list of them ...  the thing is that I commited something this week (I think) that should have fixed it ... but no
<alex-abreu> yeah
<alex-abreu> robru, mmmh might have an idea though ...
<alex-abreu> I have to try it
<robru> alex-abreu, please ;-)
<alex-abreu> yeah, but trying it requires pushing an update & waiting for the tests to be run :)
<robru> alex-abreu, well the tests get run ever 4hrs! so push it and we'll see. it
<robru> it's trivial to revert if it makes things worse
<robru> cyphermox, you around to help me with some symbols issues with a package?
<robru> cyphermox, first time I've seen this, seems like quite a large diff (this is for lp:unity-voice)
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> robru: where is the diff you want me to look at?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-30
<cyphermox> robru: still around?
<robru> cyphermox, sorry, thought I pasted it above
<robru> cyphermox, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6042047/
<robru> cyphermox, I mentioned this to pete-woods and he mentioned something about c++filt, but i don't know much about this stuff.
<cyphermox> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/friends-plugin/+merge/183063
<cyphermox> if you can quickly review I'll try to push this before the next run
<robru> cyphermox, sorry, was eating dinner. approved
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robru: still here?
<pitti> ah, /me reads mail
<robru> pitti, hi, yes ;-)
<pitti> desrt: ah, bug 1196752 got a patch which looks straightforward
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1196752 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Suspend only works once when using upower with logind -- s-shim needs to call /lib/systemd/system-sleep/*" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196752
<pitti> robru: ah, so I'll re-review the branches again  for the issues, and when it's good I do that bzr pull? let's do that then
<robru> pitti, I guess so? lol, i wish didrocks had explained this better before leaving
<Mirv> hi robru :)
<robru> pitti, i'm just gonna watch tv for an hour, but send me an email with any further review issues and i can take care of them tonight
<robru> Mirv, hey
<pitti> robru: ack
<pitti> robru: ah, I see r236
<pitti> robru: so, lp:cordoba-ubuntu LGTM
<pitti> robru: ack, all good now
<pitti> Mirv: hey
<pitti> Mirv: so I do "bzr missing" on lillypilly on cupstream2distro
<pitti> Mirv: and I see a commit 704 from robru for "Enable daily release of cordova."
<pitti> and "Disable cordova* projects from daily releasing, those were not preNEWed yet, they're blocking the webapps stack." (r712) from you
<pitti> so if I do that pull, it won't actually be sufficient for cordova I guess, and your disabling needs to be reverted?
<pitti> so someone needs to push that into cu2d
<Mirv> pitti: yes, I can revert that
<Mirv> pitti: so if it was preNEWed now, you can approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/webapp_reenable_cordova/+merge/183071
<pitti> Mirv: done
<pitti> Mirv: it'll automerge, or do you merge manually?
<Mirv> pitti: it'll automerge, but I'll deploy the configuration manually
<Mirv> pitti: hmm, what about FF?
<pitti> I don't know, did that get a FFE?
<Mirv> pitti: it's not in the general one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1208989
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> I remember seeing yesterday dbarth or someone filing FFe, but I don't find one now
<Mirv> talking about filing, that is
<Mirv> so maybe halting until that
<pitti> Mirv: is that a touch-only package?
<pitti> (it certainly sounds like it)
<Mirv> pitti: no, it's desktop side extension to Qt Creator
<Mirv> but for touch applications, sure
<Mirv> well actually it's standalone HTML5 app maker but QtC also has (already) a plugin bundled that can make use of it
<Mirv> pitti: there's another preNEW as e-mailed by cyphermox, and from looking at another thing lacking FFe https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/trunk.13.10
<Mirv> but that can be probably safely said to be touch specific
<Mirv> it's already in mir stack and blocking its publishing (it should have been added only after preNEW)
<robru> Mirv, this one's not my fault!
<robru> Mirv, bah, did we seriously miss the feature freeze for cordova by a day? if didrocks had been around to preNEW this last week this would be no problem
<pitti> well, FFEs one day after FF should be cheap to get
<robru> pitti, Mirv: we have a MIR for cordova already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cordova-ubuntu/+bug/1217001
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217001 in cordova-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-cordova" [Undecided,New]
<robru> dur, no wait, MIR != FFe
<Mirv> robru: yeah, it was again a terrible rush towards the FF, as usual. I'm writing my Qt FFe at the moment as well, there was no chance for it even, our wanted upstream release got released on Wednesday..
<robru> Mirv, I am starting to think that FF is a broken concept. everybody rushes to cram their crap into distro last second, and then the rest of the cycle is spent cleaning the bugs that we slapped together in the rush for FF.
<robru> maybe without a FF, stuff could land more naturally, "when it's ready"
<Mirv> robru: well, it makes it possible to have the release on time, if there wouldn't be FF then they would be rushed later
<Mirv> robru: yeah, right. the problem is that we've too many requirements that are wanted to be implemented, so it wouldn't be the natural "when it's ready", it's "what we agreed on getting to 13.10"
<robru> Mirv, well, maybe if FF was closer to the real release, there'd be less of a big panic about it. like "oh well, it'll get in next cycle". or maybe if we had rolling releases...
<Mirv> so FF is the deadline everyone knows is not (totally) flexible
<Mirv> robru: it was already moved later to the actual release. it's only 1.5 months now until millions of people start using it.
<robru> Mirv, FF should be the day before release! ;-)
<Mirv> robru: another thing is that Cordova is not Touch app/thing but it's only used by those targetting Touch, so it should have been included in the generic FFe I think
<robru> Mirv, which ffe? is it too late? do i have to file a new one?
<Mirv> robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1208989 - yeah there needs to be new one, that was already handled and it involves packages installed to touch images
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robru> Mirv, shit, yes, it totally should have been included in that.
<robru> Mirv, just found an email from dbarth saying he would file the FFE
<Mirv> robru: good, that's what I remember reading on IRC as well, dbarth writing something like that
<robru> Mirv, just emailed him back about it.
<Mirv> robru: cu2d is again totally halted
<Mirv> for the last 3-4 hours or so
<robru> Mirv, oh? i wasn't looking closely but all i saw was some blinking and some not
<Mirv> robru: it's the same thing I explained before - everything waiting for a stalled job
<robru> Mirv, can you show me what is stalled?
<Mirv> robru: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.1build/443/console
<robru> Mirv, it is incredibly difficult for me to detect this situation because everything is done in UTC, so when I look at my clock I have no real concept of if the current run just started or has been stalled for 3.5 hrs
<Mirv> robru: you need to check what happens during the 4 hour cycle - at this point of the tick, there is no possibility that there are so many jobs "ongoing" (not), so something's wrong
<Mirv> robru: and all of them are "waitonstacks" except one
<Mirv> but I now used cu2d-skip again.
<robru> Mirv, that's what I mean. I have to consciously think to refer to a UTC clock before I have any concept of "at this point in the tick". The only time I remember is that my tick starts at 3PM local.
<robru> if I just check jenkins, I see some jobs running and think "oh, a tick must have recently started". it's not until I refer to a UTC clock and then refer back that I'm able to determine that a tick has been running too long
<Mirv> robru: well the same here, I need to think in my local time but if your tick started at 3PM you should have some good progress on multiple stacks by 4:30PM
<robru> Mirv, yeah, but the current tick isn't my tick, it's the orphan tick that comes after mine ;_)
<Mirv> and since it's every four hours it's easy to keep on mind which times the tick starts. for you eg 3PM 7PM 11PM, for me eg. 5am 9am 1pm 5pm
<robru> Mirv, why do we even build for powerpc? didn't we vote to turn that off recently?
<Mirv> robru: sure, this time it wasn't the 10+ hours of stall, just 3, ie. the orphan tick.
<Mirv> robru: again it took time for me too to notice something's wrong. 1.5h ago I just looked that "oh, maybe slightly slow again but I guess it's working"
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: phone, unity and media were aborted?
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, in order for this latest tick to be able to start
<Mirv> sil2100: again unskipped powerpc hangs
<sil2100> Eh, ok, makes sense
<sil2100> Mirv: is indicator-network the main culprit?
<Laney> hey
<sil2100> Laney: morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/phone_change_friends_pkg/+merge/183086
<sil2100> Mirv: guess we'll need this
<Mirv> yep
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll redeploy it now that phone finished
<sil2100> Thanks!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, Laney: good morning
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: you guys around?
<Laney> ahoy
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday! how are things post vUDS/FF?
<Laney> well, straight into FFes and beta 1 which I am doing release engineering for ...
<Sweetshark> Moin all!
<Mirv> seb128: hello
<seb128> Laney, I hope you don't have to spend too much work on it
<Laney> me too
<seb128> Laney, shouldn't the release team handle release? (e.g infinity and co)?
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100: indicators are not landing because indicator-location brings new packages on the builder and that makes the checker not happy, is any of you looking at fixing that?
<Sweetshark> seb128: cjwatson was warned about the libreoffice updates issue in the wrapup session and is hoping we are not doing it in the next five weeks (after which he leaves the TB, I assume)
<seb128> Sweetshark, lol, I see
<Laney> various people step in to help from time to time
<seb128> Laney, I guess nice from you to step up
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseTaskSignup
<seb128> but between Ken being relocated on the content-hub, vUDS, etc
<seb128> we are just falling way behind on settings :/
<seb128> need to talk to jasoncwarner about that
<seb128> we can't keep helping others and not move our stuff...
<Mirv> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/indicators_extra_packages/+merge/183091
<Mirv> seb128: if ok, deploying and rerunning
 * Mirv has now reread the commit enough times itself to deploy and rerun while waiting for the merge to be approved
<sil2100> Mirv: that's a LOT of extra packages
<sil2100> seb128: yes, been qt'ing - hello!
<Mirv> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/trunk.13.10 would need preNEWing, I pinged pitti earlier but didn't get a response (so this ping to let him know I've asked you as well)
<sil2100> Mirv: approved
<Mirv> seb128: it was added apparently to mir stack already so it also blocks mir now (it should be added only after preNEW done)
<Mirv> seb128: then there's the question if it's included in Touch FFe or not
<Mirv> (ah, I did get response but not to whether to preNEW review it or not)
<seb128> Mirv, sorry, somebody at the door, I had to go away from the computer for a few minutes
<seb128> Mirv, I preNEWed the greeter package yesterday evening
<Mirv> seb128: oh, oh, oh..
<Mirv> seb128: what about FFe?
<seb128> cyphermox pinged me about it
<seb128> should be easy to add to the touch FFe list
<seb128> Laney might be able to help there
<seb128> sil2100, happy qting! do you work on the menus stuff?
<Laney> post it to the bug
<Mirv> Laney: posted bug #1208989 comment #5
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208989
<sil2100> seb128: trying to at least, bit by bit! But context switching between a few things
<Laney> Mirv: OK
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, hard to focus on something in this madhouse ;-)
<Laney> I hope we won't constantly be getting new components
<Mirv> I'm totally fuzzy today
<seb128> Laney,  think we should be mostly good at this point
<Mirv> the FF+UDS were truly hard days
<seb128> yeah
<Mirv> Laney: thanks.
<Mirv> publishing mir stack
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: great work this week, both of you! thanks for handling sessions in one of the tracks and getting work done at the same time
<seb128> sil2100, and thanks for stepping up for doing the summary at the wrapping!
<Mirv> thanks seb128 :)
<Laney> hmm
<sil2100> seb128: thanks and you're welcome - hope I didn't screw up, since I only had a limited time to familiarize with the summaries ;p
<Laney> seb128: can you remember the way to force a TextEntry to be focussed?
<seb128> sil2100, I looked a bit at the video, looked good to me ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: so sadly your track was a bit 'left over', as I probably couldn't extend about it too much :(
<seb128> sil2100, there was not much to say, we hosted some sessions for non desktop topics there and not all session had an useful outcome
<seb128> sil2100, no worry, summary was good ;-)
<seb128> Laney, Component.onCompleted: id.forceActiveFocus()
<Laney> aha
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> doing the UI for passphrase/passcode right now
<Laney> got any other priorities?
<seb128> Laney, no, that seems fine
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> doesn't work
<Laney> Object passphrase has no method 'forceActiveFocus'
<seb128> Laney, you have email btw
<Laney> k
<Mirv> sil2100: I think you did really great in the sessions I participated, seemed like experienced track leader ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<seb128> Laney, the main info is that automatic timezone/NITZ is not scoped for v1, I fwded the emails because they still give some context/useful infos on priorities
<sil2100> Thanks, will make sure not to damage my facial looks before next-time ;)
<Mirv> seb128: sil2100: there's some non-existing lp:indicator-secret-agent in indicators stack config that prevented deploying
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> TED
<seb128> Mirv, can you fix it/redeploy?
<Mirv> seb128: yes, redeploying already without it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, not sure if you saw, but: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-wallpaper/+merge/183018
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/indicators_disable_indicator-secret-agent/+merge/183095
<seb128> Mirv, approved
<Laney> seb128: yes that's good information
<Laney> seb128: so ... will NTP work? i.e. can we make that control set the timedated property for ntp?
<Laney> also is there a bug for the pickers?
<seb128> Laney, ntp is a good question, I don't see why it wouldn't work
<seb128> Laney, though it might be worth emailing the phone list to ask/make sure
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, I don't see bugs about the picker, let me check
<seb128> they keep their list on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/SdkFeatureStatus I think
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> don't see an entry for that there
<seb128> me neither, but I was told it's being worked, let me check
<Laney> ok
<desrt> pitti: interesting.  my understanding of this situation continues to develop
<desrt> so we must EITHER:
<desrt>  - report version
<desrt> OR
<desrt>  - run hooks
<Laney> oh, wait
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> timedated's NTP stuff relies on using systemd-init
<Laney> what does gnome do?
<Laney> erm, that uses timedated too
<Laney> does that mean this setting is broken?
<seb128> Laney, no, that's why we have systemd-shim for
<Laney> it uses the unit file AFAICS
<seb128> unit files?
<seb128> I'm not familiar with systemd
<seb128> what are those?
<Laney> like job files
<Laney> maybe shim does handle it
<Laney> let me chec
<seb128> but I'm pretty sure desrt did what was needed/tested it
<Laney> aha, yes
<Laney> he intercepts calls to start that unit
<Laney> should work then ;-)
<Laney> mailed
<desrt> timedated is working, unless something broke
<desrt> getting a working timedated, localed, etc. was the reason that we made systemd-shim
<Laney> r0x0r
<Laney> it was just the ntp part, I knew timedated was working
<Mirv> seb128: indicators http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-location_13.10.0+13.10.20130830.1-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-power_12.10.6+13.10.20130830.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Sweetshark> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/libreoffice/binrepo/ seems to be stuck again. If you have some time (haha, I know), could you have a look?
<seb128> Mirv, -1 for indicator-power, we need to revert ted's commit :/
<jibel> Sweetshark, ah, again. Thanks for the heads up, I'll have a look. And I'll refresh sysadmin's memory that I need notifications from this machine
<seb128> Laney, you got email ;-)
<seb128> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch is in universe
<Laney> should I be scared? :P
<seb128> Mirv, liburl-dispatcher1-dev depends on it
<seb128> Laney, well, annoyed rather, sdk is not going to land those date/time picker any time soon, we might need a planB
<Laney> argh
<Mirv> seb128: so it seems, the binaries are
<Laney> let's get voice input working so you can just say the time and date you want
<Laney> that should be trivial right
<Sweetshark> jibel: awesome, thanks. I would help out watching for it, but am scared of the additional set of accounts, keys and logins I would need for that. I have more than enough already...
<seb128> Mirv, the source as well
<seb128> Mirv, do you want me to propose the revert?
<Mirv> seb128: please do
<seb128> Mirv, ok
<Mirv> ah component main, but release (universe)
<Mirv> read wrong
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, the component stuff is confusing
<happyaron> yesterday's g-s-d update makes ibus runs whenever a user login to the system, no matter whether there is another input method already running... I think this is something wrong.
<happyaron> seb128 Laney what do you think about this problem? it's caused by the fix for LP #1194138
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194138 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194138
<Laney> I think GNOME would tell you this is how it's supposed to work ...
<seb128> happyaron, that's the issue when GNOME/the rest of the world consisder ibus as a standard component and some tries to not use it :/
<seb128> happyaron, though that's not very useful for the specific issue I guess
<seb128> happyaron, we might want to make that conditional on XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP, or use an upstart job...
<happyaron> Laney seb128 in such a case it does nothing and waste memory, I think ~12MB?
<Laney> does it run all the time?
<happyaron> yes
<Laney> hmm, that seems like a problem regardless
<seb128> happyaron, why is it running if it's not used?
<happyaron> not start and quit, but start and keep running.
 * seb128 hates ibus
<Laney> I guess that the fix is to make it exit when not needed then
<seb128> that stack is so annoying
<happyaron> seb128: I'm not sure, non of the IM related variable is changed, but ibus-daemon and related stuff is running.
<Laney> that's standard for dbus activated services
<seb128> what is activating it?
<seb128> that shouldn't happen in the first place I guess
<happyaron>   * Install the ibus dbus service (LP: #1194138)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194138 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194138
<seb128> well, having dbus activiation is good
<seb128> but that should be only activating if something calls to it
<happyaron> I think it's g-s-d?
<happyaron> even it's not used, ibus does not quit...
<Laney> right
<seb128> would it be easy to teach it to do so?
<happyaron> I'm not sure, but I know there is such logic in fcitx already and we may port it to ibus.
<seb128> what do you suggest to do meanwhile?
<Laney> Maybe it's easier (as a first step; IBus should be fixed too) to get gsd to not call this interface if it's not needed
<seb128> it seems that if we revert that change we have the opposite issue
<seb128> ibus not starting even when you need it
<seb128> or if you have input methods configured
<happyaron> seb128: ibus should be started by im-config, but ubuntu's change makes it only starts ibus under CJKV locales.
<seb128> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-power/revert-universe-depends/+merge/183106 (approved by larsu, once merged we can retry ... or when is the next tick?)
<Mirv> seb128: next tick in 30mins, so let's have it at that
<happyaron> this is the supposed old way (no dbus activation).
<seb128> happyaron, do you know why we made those changes?
<seb128> happyaron, well, it seems jbicha had issues with ibus/chines, reading bug #1194138
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194138 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194138
<happyaron> seb128: at that time we don't have ibus integration, and we don't want ibus to bother users who does not use it.
<seb128> is there an easy way to determine "users who use it"?
<seb128> e.g make it exit for those who don't use it
<happyaron> seb128: it's easier to determine if there is another input method already running.
<seb128> happyaron, well, the most common case, out of Asia, is to not use IMs, so not needing ibus or any im to run at all
<happyaron> seb128: but I guess it will make g-s-d not happy now? I'm not faimiliar how people use xkb (fr, es, etc..)
<seb128> attente, hey, are you around?
<happyaron> seb128: jbicha says ibus-daemon does not run, because he adds Chinese input engines under a non-CJKV locale, so that im-config does not start ibus-daemon for him.
<seb128> attente, does indicator-keyboard needs ibus for keyboard layout stuff, or only ims?
<seb128> happyaron, so im-config's logic is: if you use a cjkv locale, run ibus, if not, don't run it?
<happyaron> yes
<seb128> that seems buggy
<seb128> it means it would start for Kylin when it shouldn't (because fcitx is used)
<seb128> it also means it doesn't start for US users than want to input chinese (jbicha's test case)
<happyaron> seb128: nope, im-config can change to start fcitx (this is what kylin does), ibus is just its default.
<seb128> happyaron, what about the US people wanting to input chinese case?
<happyaron> seb128: user can run im-config and choose to start ibus/others, just the default setting is to not start anything.
<seb128> that seems buggy
<seb128> users shouldn't need to know about that extra config tools/dialog
<seb128> going to keyboard and adding a chinese input method should just work
<seb128> to me it seems we need to teach ibus to exit when the current config doesn't require it to run
<happyaron> that was what language-selector intended, though it has it's age...
<happyaron> seb128: agree
<happyaron> seb128: but I think the result is no difference since indicator-keyboard will trigger g-s-d to try to launch ibus?
<happyaron> so if user does not run another IM, ibus is always running?
<Laney> It should decide it's not needed and exit
<pitti> Mirv: sorry, long meeting; so sil2100 already ack'ed it?
<happyaron> Laney: that would be difficult, I think
<Mirv> pitti: all that was needed was ack'ed
<seb128> happyaron, why?
<pitti> Mirv: good
<happyaron> seb128: how will it know it's not needed?
<seb128> happyaron, if there is no input method in the user config?
<seb128> happyaron, should be a gsettings key to read/parse
<seb128> or an ibus config
<seb128> like if my layout are [us]
<seb128> there is no need for ibus
<seb128> no?
<happyaron> if so, what's the difference from using im-config to start only on cjkv?
<seb128> 1- im-config is a distro specific hack and another config UI users need to know about (and don't know about/shouldn't have to know about)
<seb128> 2- what about US users with a chinese input method configured (jbicha's case)
<happyaron> if you really hate im-config and language-selector, then the best thing is to teach ibus to do that.
<seb128> happyaron, I don't hate them, it just hurts my head to try to understand why we need the im-config layer
<seb128> rather than just teaching the service to be smart enough to run when it needs or exit when it doesn't
<seb128> to we it seems we try to wrap the logic in weird shell at the wrong place
<happyaron> it was something to deal with DEs that does not handle input methods, and at the time no on demand activation for desktop exists.
<happyaron> GNOME is the first and only DE that handles the initialization of input method
<happyaron> so im-config sets the IM related variables and starts the IM daemon at right time during Xsession script is being run.
<seb128> happyaron, you know about the topic better than me
<seb128> happyaron, basically you are saying that jbicha's buggy situation was already there before saucy?
<seb128> happyaron, if so I'm happy to just revert the dbus activation stuff until we sort that properly
<attente> seb128, sorry i missed your ping
<seb128> happyaron, over time I would like us to drop the im-config wrapper though and do something integrated as GNOME is doing
<seb128> attente, hey, no worry
<seb128> attente, we are still discussing ibus activation, read the backlog if you feel like doing so and if you have an opinion on the topic ;-)
<attente> seb128, you want something else to be responsible for starting ibus?
<seb128> happyaron suggests we keep using imconfig
<sil2100> Mirv: arrgh!
<sil2100> Sorry for the phone tests!
<Laney> I think it'd be polite to at least wait for jbicha and come to some kind of violent agreement before reverting his stuff
<sil2100> Mirv: fixing that, we had a talk about that yesterday and I asssumed it's fixed, fixing fixing
<attente> seb128, is im-config the problem? or is it what should be invoking im-config?
<seb128> Laney, right
<seb128> attente, the issue is that since https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.6.4-0ubuntu19 ibus is running all the time for all users
<Laney> :-)
<seb128> attente, which 1- waste resources for those who don't need it 2- create issue for UbuntuKylin which is using fcitx and not ibus
<attente> seb128, can we can try to make g-c-c responsible for calling im-config, and warn the user if they need to restart the session to take effect?
<seb128> attente, btw are you still in China?
<seb128> attente, I guess we can
<attente> seb128, yes, i have next week off, then back to canada :(
<seb128> attente, Billf set up a small meeting to discuss osk setting (it's in 3 hours), not sure if you saw ... if you can't make it that's fine
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dialer-app/fix_ap_deps/+merge/183119
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/messaging-app/fix_ap_deps/+merge/183120
<attente> seb128, i can make it, just that i don't have a webcam, and i'm not sure if google hangouts will work here
<happyaron> seb128 Laney I suggest to revert that change, but it would be polite to ask jbicha before we actually do that.
<seb128> attente, ok, it's only 4 people, we can fallback to IRC meeting if needed, thanks
<seb128> happyaron, right, let's do that
<seb128> happyaron, to be clear, the issue he described in the bug was already there in previous releases, right?
<happyaron> yes
<seb128> good
<happyaron> ok, then I'm going for dinner.
<seb128> happyaron, enjoy!
<seb128> happyaron, btw did you see my email about Kylin updates sent yesterday?
<seb128> happyaron, youker-assistant accepted to saucy fyi
<sil2100> seb128: can you do a quick approve of 2 merges? I guess this will be just few seconds
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/messaging-app/fix_ap_deps/+merge/183120
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dialer-app/fix_ap_deps/+merge/183119
<seb128> sil2100, ok, comment approved, I'm not in the right team to change the status though
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, have you poked anyone about that amd64 builds are pretty stalled? indicator not compiled after 1h
<Mirv> even tests have passed since they are run on i386, but everything is once again halted in the system because of pending builds. just this time not powerpc, but amd64.
<sil2100> Mirv: picking that up then!
<sil2100> Mirv: I just got a launchpad internal error on my e-mail
<sil2100> I might drop off from internet in a moment, since they'll be switching modems for me soon
<slomo_> Laney: 1.1.4 is in experimental now
<Laney> slomo_: cool, cheers
<Laney> might not get to it until monday now though
<slomo_> Laney: did you try if gst-libav builds with old libav btw? it might
<slomo_> Laney: after adjusting debian/control of course
<Laney> slomo_: hmm, can't remember, let me check build logs
<Laney> ah yes
<Laney> gstavcodecmap.c:30:38: fatal error: libavutil/channel_layout.h: No such file or directory
<slomo_> ok :)
<Laney> how do I set an enum with gsettings-qt?
<Laney> I keep getting "outside of valid range"
<seb128> larsu, ^
<larsu> Laney: is the thing you're tring to set one of the values returned by settings.schema.choices('keyname')?
<Sweetshark> oh, great. Did a non-package build of libreoffice to patch on the unity integration, I get almost an heart attack, because its totally broken. Retesting the packaged build it works ... but I dont know _why_.
<Sweetshark> scary.
<ogra_> the magic of unity :)
<Sweetshark> ogra_: hmm, maybe indeed: of course my nonpackaged binary is not where unity expects it, so it doesnt get any voodoo there ...
<Mirv> seb128: sil2100 apparently lost his network connection, indicators again http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-location_13.10.0+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-power_12.10.6+13.10.20130
<seb128> Mirv, the second url is a 404.
<seb128> ?
<Mirv> mm
<seb128> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-power_12.10.6+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> you dropped the .diff
<seb128> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> aha, sorry, in a telco just wanting to have indicators out
<Mirv> published
<seb128> Mirv, thanks ;-)
<seb128> Mirv, do you want me to do the publishing?
<Mirv> seb128: published. but additionally, unity-greeter-session-broadcast in NEW queue
<seb128> Mirv, ok, I'm going to let that one it
<seb128> Laney, ^ I guess we can still NEW stuff during beta freeze?
<mpt> Is there any way to add a Nautilus bookmark these days? Drag-and-drop doesn't work, there's no "Add Bookmark" menu item any more, and the "Bookmarks" window has a remove button but no add button
 * mpt crashes Nautilus trying to drag into the Bookmarks window
<xnox> Is there someone who maintains maliit ? bug 1218893
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218893 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "on amd64 maliit-server constantly segfaults" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218893
<xnox> it's on desktop though, not touch.
<tvoss_> xnox, tmoenicke might be able to help you
<sil2100> Now this pissed me off
<larsu> mpt: gear menu -> bookmark this location
<sil2100> Mirv: did the amd64 builders get resolved?
<larsu> mpt: but I did have to go look for it for a while (I always use Ctrl+D)
<mpt> ...That's a menu? Fnord.
<mpt> Thanks larsu
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, I see it moved
<larsu> mpt: yes, it is :/ Putting a little downward-pointing arrow on there would help I guess…
<sil2100> Mirv: you re-ran SDK?
<larsu> but then it wouldn't look as "clean" anymore :D
<sil2100> Mirv: or it just started recently
<Mirv> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> Mirv: if it started recently because of the amd64 blockage, I guess let's ignore the next tick and just get things released right now
<Mirv> sil2100: amd64 slowly but yes. no rerun, there were blockers that I've been solving a bit.
<tedg> seb128, So, I saw your comment... I guess we need to do an MIR for upstart-app-launch then?
<seb128> tedg, hey, yes, if you want to use it for components in main you need to...
<seb128> tedg, but I didn't want to block all indicators until the MIR is done, reviewed and accepted
<seb128> tedg, that's why I went for the revert
<sil2100> Mirv: was there any answer from webops about why it was so slow?
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I understand.  I guess indicator-network's used it -- but that was universe.
<seb128> tedg, right
<Mirv> sil2100: no
<seb128> tedg, power is on the desktop install though
<Mirv> sil2100: webapps would need manual changelog syncing, marked in the status page. unity has something also I haven't had time to look at.
<tedg> seb128, Yeah.  We'll need it for datetime as well, etc.
<sil2100> Mirv: a version got pushed to distro directly?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<seb128> tedg, right, just need some paperwork then we can use it...
<sil2100> Mirv: will look now, no internet problems planned - the cisco modem they gave me had an invalid config and I could only connect 1 wifi device at once, while they don't make those configurable
<sil2100> Mirv: so please get back to normal work-mode now ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: the normal mode would mean EOD now :)
<sil2100> Mirv: then have a nice weekend! It's been busy enough, so EOD for now ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: as soon as we've the sdk hangout finished
<Mirv> and I don't know what I've lurking still in my browser and terminal tabs
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. did you redeploy this? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/unity_add_libupstart1/+merge/183108 ?
<Mirv> sil2100: did you read it?-)
<sil2100> Mirv: ahaha, description, ok ;)
<Laney> seb128: yeah
<tedg> seb128, Reverts create odd changelogs :-)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/indicator-power/latestsnapshot-12.10.6+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1/+merge/183146
<Laney> it's only for participating flavours
<Laney> larsu: let me check
<seb128> tedg, yeah :/
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<sil2100> eh, again prepare job failures
<Laney> larsu: yes, it's in that list
<larsu> Laney: sounds like a bug then. I'll try to reproduce it in a bit.
<happyaron> seb128: yes, thanks!
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi!
<kenvandine> hey sil2100
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/webapps-applications/manual_version/+merge/183171 ? Just a merge in of a version that got manually pushed
<sil2100> kenvandine: maybe don't top-approve yet ;p
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, fixed a typo
<sil2100> Now it's cool
<sil2100> Thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, i noticed that platform-api has been merging latestsnapshot branches everyday
<kenvandine> changelog only entries
<kenvandine> i guess it needs a bootstrap commit
<kenvandine> oh, i guess not
<kenvandine> all the changelog entries say new rebuild forced
<Laney> erm
<Laney> larsu: I may be an idiot
<sil2100> kenvandine: I think it's because it might have force rebuild on mir changes...
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, it is:
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah, it looks intentional
<sil2100> condition-force-rebuild: ../mir/mir.project*
<sil2100> So sadly...
<kenvandine> yup
<larsu> Laney: hehe, wh?
<larsu> *why
<kenvandine> i just noticed all the commits and it made me want to go check :)
<Laney> larsu: A hard to spot typo
<Laney> all is well :P
<larsu> Laney: nice!
<Laney> I added debugging to gsettings-qt and everything
<larsu> Laney: hm, I'm adding a test to check that right now, but aparently you can set whatever value you want?!
 * Laney weeps
<larsu> I know the feeling :)
 * larsu had something similar yesterday
<Laney> well, you get a gsettings error telling you it's wrong
<Laney> you could use check_range or whatever it is to validate before trying to insert I guess
<sil2100> kenvandine: we'll miss this next tick, but I prefer to have something released at least - amd64 builds are taking ages today
<larsu> Laney: hm. Do you think that's worth it?
<larsu> it might help debug such issues faster
<Laney> Dunno
<Laney> You could then at least print what you tried to insert into where
<Laney> well, set_value returns a boolean anyway so you don't need to do this extra call
<seb128> attente, thanks for joining the missing
<seb128> attente, you said you are off next week?
<larsu> Laney: this is really a bug. The QQmlPropertyMap gets updated even though the key doesn't.
<larsu> Laney: you're right thouhg, a warning should be enough
<seb128> mterry, hey, new day, new questions for you ;-)
<mterry> seb128, hello  :)
 * mterry remembers he should file an FFe for unity-greeter-session-broadcast
<seb128> mterry, hey, happy friday ;-)
<seb128> mterry, ok, so 2 things
<seb128> mterry, 1- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1218896 ... I know it's crazy busy, but if you or somebody could find time to review that, it would be great
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218896 in location-service (Ubuntu) "[MIR] location-service" [Undecided,New]
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thx for the MR & fix for webapps-applications's icon install ... overlooked it & forgot about unity-asset :)
<seb128> mterry, it's blocking qtlocation work
<sil2100> alex-abreu: no problem ;) doanac` uploaded the fix directly, so I backported it so all is cool
<seb128> mterry, 2- I think I saw MR ongoing, is unity8 going to store its launcher config in as rather than gsettings?
<mterry> seb128, will look right after I file an FFe
<mterry> seb128, it is currently only storing it in AS.  But I believe mzanetti is working on it also syncing with gsettings.  You need gsettings for your work?
<seb128> mterry, we have a "reset launcher config" in the reset panel
<Laney> larsu: ah, I didn't try reading it back
<seb128> mterry, trying to wondering what that means for us (I though it would be a gsettings reset, but it might not be as easy if it's in AS)
<Laney> so you could definitely fail the update
<mterry> seb128, well I'm pretty sure it'll be in gsettings too.  The AS side just got written first
<Laney> it should be possible to do an AS reset somehow
<Laney> the properties do have defaults
<seb128> mterry, how is the sync stuff going to work? do we need to reset both?
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> dunno
<mterry> Laney, yeah, but the REAL default will likely be in gsettings
<Laney> why would you store it in both?
 * larsu hits himself for not making QGsettings::set() return a bool
<seb128> Laney, can you unblock indicator-messages indicator-power?
<larsu> now I need to break ABI :/
<Laney> seb128: maaaaaaaaaaaaaybe
<seb128> Laney, we need those fix in touch, and today rather than after beta1 ;-)
<larsu> who is using QGSettings (from C++)?
<seb128> Laney, be careful, or I send Mr Sack your way :p
<mterry> Laney, seb128: we need it in AS for the greeter.  We need the default value in gsettings because it can more easily be customized by system builders than AS default values.  I'm not sure exactly why we also need data in gsettings
<seb128> mterry, is the greeter supposed to behave differently depending on what user locked the screen? (trying to wonder if AS makes sense, or if it's just a convenient way to cross the different user boundary)
<seb128> larsu, o/
<larsu> seb128: I know :( It's just a return value though!
<larsu> seb128: but I'll be fair and add a new function instead ;)
<Laney> "only for the preferences item"> should check at runtime if it's installed then
<seb128> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/telephony-service/sounds-events-from-gsettings/+merge/178344 and
<Laney> but yes, power looks fine
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> messages isn't part of the FFe
<mterry> seb128, not who locked the screen, but who is selected.  Though I'm not sure the multi-user case calls for a launcher.  But it's a convenient way to cross the user boundary
<seb128> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html disagrees with you
<jbicha> seb128: I'm going to try updating libgdata to 0.14.0
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> "indicator-messages (13.10.1+13.10.20130829-0ubuntu1 to 13.10.1+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1)
<seb128>     Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers
<seb128>     Not touching package due to block request by laney (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed) "
<Laney> block != FFe
<seb128> Laney, oh, but FFe = feature, none of that has features
<larsu> seb128: ooh, that never even calls set().. /me thinks bad thoughts
<seb128> Laney, they are bug fix
<Laney> ok, just checking ;-)
<seb128> ;)
<seb128> jbicha, would that fix the testsuite on amd64?
<Laney> default change is arguably a feature
<Laney> but not worth arguing about :P
<seb128> ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: I don't know because your upload builds here on amd64, but the new version does include some tweaks to tests so maybe
<seb128> Laney, the indicator-messages is making the touch people quite angry
<seb128> Laney, or at least they want it fixed, really (it makes the indicator not turn blue on new messages)
<seb128> Laney, just saying ;-)
<Laney> so... everything that is blocked is because it's on some flavour
<Laney> which means that unblocks and changes potentially disrupt the beta for them
<Laney> good for touch guys to bear that in mind
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, it's a bit early to stop bug fixes if you ask me
<seb128> but let's not have that argument today
<Laney> release schedule is king
<seb128> I've been fighting with the stupidity of freezes for years
<seb128> our freezes are quite retarded in that regard imho
<Laney> there are discussions about it at almost every UDS
<Laney> you could come and make your point known
<seb128> and yet never an agreement
<seb128> I tend to do
<Laney> there's agreement amongst the people that turn up
<Laney> watch the video of the one from this vUDS
<seb128> well, first freeze would have been easier if people didn't decide mid cycle to drop vUDS the same week
<seb128> that was an unknown info at the time the release cycle was made
<Laney> ideally that would be considered with the release schedule really
<seb128> well, release schedule was made first
<seb128> that didn't stop people do put vUDS there
<Laney> quite
<jbicha> I believe that vuds scheduling conflict happened for raring too
<seb128> jbicha, btw, new libgdata is in debian, you might to reapply my diff from yesterday on top of that
<seb128> jbicha, oh, and happyaron wants to drop your g-s-d ibus dbus activation, you can read backlog if you want but it goes down to: the change makes ibus run for every single users, when most don't need it, and it creates problem for fcitx users (UbuntuKylin)
<sil2100> Damn, everything is so slow today
<Laney> that friday feeling
<seb128> jbicha, he sais im-config does most of the job, and your bug is not a regression but what we had previous cycles
<jbicha> happyaron: are you still around?
<jbicha> ibus *does not* run for all users with the dbus activation
<seb128> jbicha, I think he has a fair point, it's not ideal (ideally we would teach ibus to exit when the current config doesn't require it)
<Laney> darkxst: can you take that ibus fix to your 3.8 version please?
<happyaron> jbicha: ibus is running even though I got fcitx running at first hand, :(
<jbicha> auto-stop would be nice but if all you have to do is log out after unconfiguring whatever ibus methods you used, it's not that big of a deal
<happyaron> jbicha: it does nothing but waste memory, ~12MB
<jbicha> happyaron: why did you add an ibus method to gnome then?
<happyaron> jbicha: sorry I don't quite understant this sentence...
<seb128> jbicha, UbuntuKylin uses unity but with fcitx instead of ibus
<jbicha> do you have an ibus method set up in System Settings? if so, remove it from your list of input methods and log out and log back in
<happyaron> jbicha: no I don't.
<jbicha> I did test it here with ps aux | grep ibus
<happyaron> jbicha: I just installed both, use im-config to select fcitx.
<happyaron> jbicha: ibus isn't started for you because you are not running in a cjkv locale
<jbicha> I've never used im-config (I don't think it's necessary in Saucy if you're cool with using ibus anyway)
<happyaron> jbicha: but if you through away im-config then any other input method cannot run (maybe fcitx can), that's a major regression, which I think is much important than a nice-to-have ibus integration.
<jbicha> but GNOME has integrated ibus like this for over a year, why don't you work with GNOME so that all distros can benefit from being able to use fcitx or whatever?
<seb128> GNOME is opposed to fcitx
<happyaron> jbicha: I agree im-config is old and not cool, but it's still necessary. anyway gnome is the only DE that would handle IM (actually only ibus), I think for a distribution maker dropping support for other ones is pointless.
<seb128> that was an endless discussion for months
<jbicha> having ibus not be dbus-activatable breaks gnome's ibus integration (which is what Unity uses too now)
<seb128> typically "we are not about choice, we pick a tech and make it work"
<happyaron> jbicha: unless you think we are making a GNOME OS, but apparently we are not...
<happyaron> jbicha: I'm not sure how it breaks? I don't see any code related.
<jbicha> it breaks me being able to select ibus methods in System Settings
<larsu> Laney: fyi: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/keep-propertymap-synced/+merge/183191
<happyaron> the integration needs ibus-daemon to be running, and dbus activation is the cool way, but not the only way
<larsu> Laney: thanks for pointing this out to me ;)
<jbicha> ok, I see that just opening System Settings to the Text Entry page starts ibus
<happyaron> jbicha: but it never quits.
<jbicha> I agree with you that it would be great if ibus would be killed once it's no longer being used instead of having to be killed manually or requiring a log out
<attente> seb128, yes, i'm off next week
<seb128> attente, enjoy your week off!
<attente> thanks!
<happyaron> jbicha: yes, if it can quit when not used, everything is fine.
<rvr> sil2100:  ping.... webapps-apps CI failed. cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/': No such file or directory
<seb128> attente, do you think the current osk config stuff is ready to get in? or do you prefer to wait for you to be back/for those guys to use gsettings?
<seb128> attente, we can either get it in, even in not perfect, and fix/change later, or wait
<happyaron> jbicha: ...and it could be cooler, :)
<sil2100> rvr: I know, it's fixed now and re-approved
<sil2100> (maybe even merged)?
<attente> seb128, i would prefer it merged if possible
<rvr> sil2100: Cool
<seb128> attente, works for me, enjoy your week off then, and see you online in 10 days ;-)
<jbicha> happyaron: someone (not me) could probably write an upstart user session job job to start and kill ibus when needed
<Laney> attente: have fun!
<attente> seb128, Laney, thanks!
<xnox> Laney: seb128: why does ubuntu-system-settings build-depend on ..... gdb ?
<Laney> it does?
<Laney> so it does
<Laney> bzr blame?
<seb128> Laney, it's there from the start
<Laney> revision 1, of course ;-)
<seb128> xnox, Laney: some of the tests stuff from mardy
<happyaron> jbicha: it's a question that how to determine when it is not needed.
 * xnox is trying to cross-compile it and i'm like WTF?!
<seb128> is that an issue?
<xnox> seb128: i'm grepping the tree for gdb and I don't see where it's used.
<seb128> tests/Makefile.plugin:/usr/share/qt5/mkspecs/features/unix/gdb_dwarf_index.prf:
<seb128> ?
<happyaron> jbicha: maybe it should be done in ibus-daemon itself, but still not sure what's the exactly right behaviour.
<xnox> seb128: i don't have tests/Makefile.plugin locally.....
<seb128> xnox, Laney: I didn't check if it was actually needed for the tests, maybe it's not
<Laney> xnox: qmake
<Laney> but speak to the guy who added it
<Laney> or try removing it and see if the build breaks
<jbicha> happyaron: it's needed if an ibus method is configured in GNOME; it's also needed as long as gnome-control-center is open to the region tab (because ibus methods won't show up in the list of available methods unless ibus is running)
<happyaron> jbicha: what if the user runs another IM?
<happyaron> then it should never run, or quit immediately on startup
<jbicha> happyaron: that's a tricky question, System Settings has very nice integration with only one IM; we shouldn't cripple that integration just because someone wants to do something different
<jbicha> but maybe it could check if fcitx is running and we'll just have to release note the fact that you'll need to make sure fcitx isn't running if you want to use ibus
<attente> jbicha, is the g-c-c ibus problem solvable by storing the list of engines somewhere?
<jbicha> attente: I don't know
<test_test> jbicha: because it do it in a wrong way¸ though that's another topic.
<sil2100> seb128: can I get some packaging ACKs for the phone stack?
<seb128> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> seb128: quickies
<jbicha> happyaron: we can sponsor patches if you figure out a way to make things better for fcitx without making ibus worse; I just don't really have the time & expertise to figure that out myself
<sil2100> seb128: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/204/artifact/packaging_changes_dialer-app_0.1+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1.diff and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/204/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1.diff <- autopilot dep fixes
<csslayer> jbicha: hi I'm fcitx main developer. A nicer way to make it work with im-config is to check GTK_IM_MODULE environment variable. if not don't run ibus.
<happyaron> jbicha: I prefer revert g-s-d before fixing ibus...
<seb128> sil2100, +1 (I already approved the MRs for those ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: and new dep jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/204/artifact/packaging_changes_telephony-service_0.1+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Aaaah
<sil2100> Right, damn, forgot... ;)
<sil2100> But that one is new I think
<seb128> sil2100, +1
<csslayer> jbicha: g-s-d uses XSettings and don't use GTK_IM_MODULE, while if that's set, the XSettings will not be able to override the im module that g-s-d want to use
<jbicha> happyaron: but that makes ibus worse and I don't think we should do that
<happyaron> jbicha: but that's a regression...
<sil2100> seb128: thanks :)
<Laney> Would a workaround be to make g-c-c not start ibus if fcitx is running/installed?
<jbicha> Laney: I think that would be an improvement yes
<happyaron> Laney: I guess checking GTK_IM_MODULE and XMODIFIERS would be good.
<Laney> You'd have to do some UI to make that make sense too I guess
<Laney> seems better than diminishing the normal case a bit, even if that's how it was before
<Laney> then again I'm not volunteering to do the work ... :(
<jbicha> if no ibus method is configured and g-c-c won't autostart ibus (because it detects fcitx running), then ibus won't be autostarted at all
<happyaron> jbicha: but it's not the case according to my testing.
<happyaron> jbicha: ibus is started whenever I logged in to the desktop, and I used im-config to set fcitx, and never have any settings regarding system settings and ibus.
<happyaron> jbicha: I'm using zh_CN locale.
<seb128> happyaron, is im-config the one starting it?
<seb128> happyaron, or is GNOME starting it according to the locale?
<seb128> happyaron, no ibus running here on my french desktop
<happyaron> seb128: I'm nost sure, starting the test machine right now
<jbicha> yes, I can confirm that with my locale set to zh_CN then ibus autostarts on login
<jbicha> but that does not happen if I uninstall im-config
<happyaron> jbicha: but I need im-config to start fcitx
<jbicha> my point is that it is im-config that's broken here
<happyaron> jbicha: so could be related to the convertion of im-config?
<happyaron> jbicha: but anyway when ibus is triggerred to be activated, it never quits.
<jbicha> happyaron: that's not really a problem if you 1. fix im-config and 2. implement Laney's suggestion of not having g-c-c autostart ibus if fcitx is running
 * Laney builds a possibly final kind of is version of the lock security ui
<Laney> this code has been confusing
<happyaron> jbicha: I see, im-config starts ibus by default under cjkv locales.
<happyaron> jbicha: so you may need to install im-config and fcitx, use im-config to choose fcitx, then logout and login.
<jbicha> no idea, I don't touch im-config ;)
<happyaron> so, what to do next?
<jbicha> happyaron: maybe you could patch im-config and then patch gnome-control-center (maybe_start_ibus might be what you need to tweak)
<happyaron> jbicha: I'm not sure what do you mean by patching im-config?
<happyaron> jbicha: personally, I prefer to revert g-s-d before we get correct thing landed. it just fixes regression.
<jbicha> with saucy, im-config doesn't need to autostart ibus; g-s-d will take care of that as soon as an ibus method is added to the user's active input sources list
<jbicha> happyaron: it's a feature not a regression
<happyaron> jbicha: I would like to remember you that we are not going to drop other IMs... so it causes regression in this mean.
<happyaron> jibel: ibus integration is nice-to-have, but in my own opinion it is better done in a way does not break others.
<happyaron> jibel: sorry, meant for jbicha
<Laney> That's what he/we is/are trying to get to
<happyaron> I'm not sure if the problem is fixable in saucy, so I think we can revert it for the moment, and reapply it once proper solution land in.
<seb128> happyaron, we should optimize for the most common case though, e.g we should focus on making the default experience work great
<jbicha> happyaron: but it's im-config that's broken here, not gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> happyaron, if that makes things harder for a few technical users than want to opt in for another IM, that's a tradeoff we are wanting to make
<jbicha> also it appears like ibus's API is incomplete https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/panels/region/gnome-region-panel-input.c?h=gnome-3-6#n475
<happyaron> jbicha: I don't understand why is im-config broken... it's conflicts.
<jbicha> it's im-config that is starting ibus on your computer
<jbicha> just a guess but perhaps the incomplete API is why gnome doesn't have an easy way to kill ibus themselves
<happyaron> seb128: that would bite all kylin users
<happyaron> jbicha: no it's not im-config
<happyaron> jbicha: im-config starts fcitx...
<seb128> happyaron, well, as said before can probably figure out a hack to disable ibus if fcitx is configured
<happyaron> or how fcitx gets running before ibus?
<seb128> happyaron, that would resolve the Kylin issue
<seb128> jbicha, your libgdata upload seems to hit similar issues, the i386/amd64 tests are haning on "   /youtube/comment/query: OK" for a while in the log, I've a feeling it's going to timeout on that test
<jbicha> happyaron: if my locale is zh_CN, ibus will start on log in unless I uninstall im-config < that sounds like exactly the sort of bug you've been complaining about the past 2 days
<happyaron> seb128: I understand, and what I meant is that before either such a hack or an optimal solution land in, we could revert it at the moment. I'm not so sure that such a hack/solution can or can not land in saucy before its release...
<happyaron> jbicha: it will start ibus-daemon if you never configured anything else with im-config, but if I do configured it, it won't start ibus anymore.
<seb128> happyaron, there is 1.5 month before release, that hack seems an afternoon work to me
<seb128> happyaron,  we can still revert later if we fail to fix/workaround it
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> happyaron, but to me it seems like that if somebody sit down for a day it would have it resolved
<jbicha> happyaron: ok but im-config does not need to start ibus-daemon any more at all on GNOME or Unity
<seb128> just needs some work
<jbicha> I guess XFCE, LXDE, etc. would still need im-config to do that though
<mterry> seb128, replied on the location-service mir bug
<Laney> phew
<Laney> finally got it, I think
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<Laney> OK, finishing slightly early to get on a train
<Laney> see you Monday if I survive the weekend :P
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<seb128> Laney, sorry, just set your mp as needs fixing, work for monday I guess ;-)
<seb128> happyaron, did you look at the ubuntukylin-theme and chinese-calendar updates?
<seb128> happyaron, JackYu is pinging me about sponsoring those
<happyaron> seb128: not yet, was working on some other stuff related to the project.
<happyaron> seb128: will next week work?
<seb128> happyaron, ok, dholbach sponsoring the settings one, I'm just having a look to the theme one (that should be easy packaging change)
<seb128> happyaron, sure
<seb128> happyaron, just checking with you to not dup work
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> seb128, dholbash, happyaron, thanks for your  work. have a nice weekend:)
<seb128> JackYu, thanks, you too ;-)
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: help! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1219002
<ubot2`> czajkowski: Error: launchpad bug 1219002 not found
<seb128> happyaron, JackYu: uploaded the theme, the calendar one seems a bit weird, the tarball includes e.g a chinese-calendar binary ... that one likely needs some more review monday
<JackYu> seb128, ok, thanks.
<seb128> JackYu, the calendar seems fine once the tarball issue is sorted out (seems like a bug that there is a compiled binary shipped in the source tarball)
<seb128> JackYu, if you rebuild a clean tarball I might sponsor it a bit later
<seb128> but I need to go away for a while now
<seb128> have a good w.e everyone
<seb128> I'm going to be back a bit to catch on backlog in ~1 hour then call it a way
<seb128> bbl
<JackYu> seb128, sure, see you:)
<JackYu> seb128, I updated the tarball just now:)
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: either a/ crashing libreoffice with libreoffice-dbg installed or b/ attaching the test document or c/ both would be awesome ;)
<Sweetshark> c > b > a
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: still waiting on libreoffice ;D
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: installing A
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: by B do you mean attaching the offending doc ?
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: yep, then I can watch libreoffice crash and burn myself and investigate the remains.
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: hmm they are private docs for work :/
<czajkowski> so not sure I can make them public tbh
<desrt> ahhh.  paris.
<desrt> i love this city
<desrt> a place where you go into a restaurant with the intention of ordering a coke or a glass of water until you see that either one will cost you €7.50
<desrt> and they won't let you leave until you order something because you used the bathroom and the bathroom is only for customers
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: either file a privare bug or send me an private email. bug prefered because I dont know when Ill get to it TBH. :/
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: sure will do
<mlankhorst> sending files from A to B is very hard!
<Sweetshark> czajkowski, mlankhorst: sending files via email has the advantage that you have a backup at the NSA
<mlankhorst> well my isp has a copy
<mlankhorst> for 6 months or so
<kenvandine> seb128, Laney: i just set my background on my phone with system-settings/gallery-app via content-hub :)
<kenvandine> with my hacked version of ubuntuappmanager...
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/
<tedg> mterry, So... this is fun.  The dbus signal has the object path on it as an env variable.
<tedg> mterry, We called it PATH.  Which means we can't find anything to execute.
<tedg> mterry, As there is no $PATH
<mterry> tedg, hah
<mterry> tedg, seems like we shouldn't do that
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, working around it for now.  But then I'll take the conversation upstream.
<tedg> mterry, Okay, pushed and update to the check-sender branch.  WFM
<tedg> mterry, See if it WFY
<mterry> tedg, will test
<mterry> tedg, is APP_ID a package name or a desktop file name without the .desktop?
<tedg> mterry, It is either a desktop name without the desktop or a click package ID.
<tedg> mterry, $(pkg)_$(app)_$(version)
<mterry> tedg, OK, cool.  I didn't want to have to do desktop-file-to-package-name lookups from the greeter.  I remember hearing it was a package name, but that must just be for click stuff
<mterry> tedg, so this only supports desktop files that are in /usr/share/applications?  :-/
<tedg> mterry, No, $XDG_DATA_DIRS/applications/
<tedg> Where that's an array
<mterry> tedg, fair...  But still, I like arbitrary paths.  I don't have a strong use case...  but I think the launcher currently allows it
<tedg> mterry, We can't really contain arbitrary paths...
<mterry> tedg, fair enough
<mterry> tedg, oh hey, you fixed dbus autostarting too...
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, was missing a "user"
<mterry> tedg, WFM.  will approve
<tedg> mterry, Not sure if we should make a user for this.  Seems trivial, yet... never too safe.
<tedg> mterry, \o/
<tedg> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart/obj-path/+merge/183259
<mterry> tedg, tiny nit on your branch
<mterry> the u-g-s-b one
<tedg> NOO!!!
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> Okay, everyone quiet.  Don't tell bryceh.
<tedg> mterry, Updated
<mterry> tedg, approved, thanks!
<mterry> tedg, I also filed a branch to remove the library for now
<mterry> tedg, and filed an FFe
<tedg> mterry, Oh, okay.  Is it not useful?
<tedg> mterry, I have on my TODO to add it to the Ubuntu Touch FFe
<mterry> tedg, it isn't written yet, and I didn't happen to use it on my first cut of support in unity8-greeter (didn't know it existed at the time)
<tedg> mterry, I guess, would you use it if you knew about it?  :-)
<mterry> tedg, and I thought it would simplify NEW and such if we didn't pretend to have functionality/packages we don't yet
<tedg> K
<tedg> Sounds fine to me.
<mterry> tedg, maybe?  I dunno.  I guess I'd want the call to be async
<mterry> tedg, or offer an async version
<tedg> mterry, Do you want a response?  I figured it'd be fire and forget.
<mterry> tedg, plus, it makes it easier for testing our unity8 plugin if I can change the call to use session bus instead (for mocking on the session bus).  So it's nice to go directly to dbus for that
<mterry> tedg, well, for handling errors and such...  Not that I plan to do anything intelligible with them, but just in terms of desiging an API
<tedg> Makes sense.  So let's take it off the todo list for now.  I mean, you are really the only consumer :-)
<mterry> tedg, that's what I figured.  If the only consumer isn't using it yet, and we haven't written it yet...  :)
<tedg> mterry, Ah, it's already on the description for the ubuntu touch ffe
<tedg> mterry, bug 1208989
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208989
<mterry> tedg, ok, will close mine
<mterry> tedg, annoying that we could have had it in earlier if not for upstart 1.10 landing last minute  :)
<tedg> Yeah, I should have convinced them to distro patch the dbus stuff... it was done a while ago.
<bjf> i've just installed saucy (today's current) on a system with nvidia hw and i am getting a dialog that says "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly".
<bjf> this is a system that has run just fine with precise, quantal and raring (to a lesser degree)
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox, Mirv: anybody watching jenkins? sdk, services, and unity8 stacks are red, but only because of DNS issues with the server! bah
<cyphermox> robru: just rerun what failed
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-01
<darkxst> attente, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/revision/413
<ari-tczew> do we want to have epiphany-browser 3.8.2 in saucy?
<jbicha> ari-tczew: epiphany 3.8 won't build without webkitgtk 2 which is bug 1186558 and is blocked by bug 1163886
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1186558 in webkit (Ubuntu) "Please sync webkitgtk 2.0.4 from Debian" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186558
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<ari-tczew> jbicha: ok
<ari-tczew> jbicha: do you use gnome on saucy?
<jbicha> yes
<ari-tczew> jbicha: can you confirm this rc bug on saucy, as well? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=705665
<ubot2`> Debian bug 705665 in epiphany-browser "epiphany-browser is missing button icons!" [Serious,Fixed]
<jbicha> oh I'm pretty sure it affects saucy too but I wouldn't call it RC
<jbicha> it would be rather unusual for someone to have epiphany-browser installed but not gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
<ari-tczew> jbicha: minor bug, but would be nice to fix it, what do you think?
<jbicha> yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-25
<dgadomski> hi guys, can anybody from the desktop team confirm whether this is the expected behavior or in fact a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1125442
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1125442 in unity "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1125442 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dgadomski> hi seb128, do you have a minute to take a look at the bug I mentioned ^^?
<seb128> dgadomski, hey, that would be a better question for bregma or Trevinho, I saw it earlier but I'm not working on compiz
<dgadomski> seb128: I see, thank you
 * Trevinho checking
<seb128> dgadomski, the current behaviour doesn't feel buggy to me
<dgadomski> seb128: looks pretty consistent to me as well, when we switch to another workspace there is only 1 window there (the one on all workspaces) to it gets the focus, then we go back and the same window remains focused - this is how I see this
<seb128> the fact that entering a workspace with 1 dialog gives it focus sort of make sense, even if I can see how it can be annoying to some
<bregma> seems to be something that was fixed with alll the Switcher changes that went in since 12.04
<seb128> bregma, that's still happening in utopic, not sure it's a bug though
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you know if datetimed is having known issue on the device on current images?
<seb128> pitti, bug  #1360554
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1360554 in ubuntu-system-settings "cannot change time zone" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360554
<ubot5> bug 1360554 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "cannot change time zone" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360554
<seb128> pitti, settings didn't change, and looking a bit a it seems the helper is correctly called but hit permissions issues
<dgadomski> bregma: do you think this could be a regression?
<Sweetshark> Laney: You wanted me to save Munich. Well it seems to be save for now: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/08/24/194208/munich-council-say-talk-of-limux-demise-is-greatly-exaggerated ;)
<pitti> seb128: not known to me yet, but certainly sounds like some regression, yes
<seb128> pitti, do you have a phone? does it work for you?
<ogra_> seb128, when selecting moscow on my non-mako device i properly get 16:40 in the indicator and lock screen ... pretty instantly after changing
<ogra_> switching back works fine too here
<seb128> ogra_, k, on mine it doesn't work, the tz is not changed and it doesn't return from the panel
<ogra_> (image 207)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I do (dual-boot), and the emulator too; still busy with other stuff, but will look at it
<pitti> seb128: works fine in the emulator at least; but that's r/w by defualt, so perhaps that's why
<pitti> but works after remounting r/o, too
<pitti> seb128: WFM on mako too (r/o)
<pitti> I'll think about some debugging instrucutions and follow up on the bug
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), would be great if this can be revisited https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/+bug/1223401
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1223401 in libnotify "[0.7.6] the add_action api changed creating issues for clients" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223401 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "[0.7.6] the add_action api changed creating issues for clients" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> ricotz, we already discussed it, I'm still unsure what would be an appropriate solution, renaming the binary to indicate the abi change?
<ricotz> seb128, the actual binary/library didnt change anything but gir/typelib
<seb128> right
<seb128> so the gir binary should be renamed?
<seb128> otherwise you bug half the clients that rely on the old annotations
<ricotz> seb128, adding a suffix to the fixed gir1.2 package would be an option to force a proper transition
<seb128> right
<seb128> do you know why Debian didn't do that?
<ricotz> no, i guess they just gone through it
<ricotz> if might effect not that much users
<ricotz> seb128, so not changing any package name and rather adding some Breaks to an unpatched libnotify seems cleaner
<ricotz> this way things like gnome-music and gnome-tweak-tool would be instantly fixed
<seb128> ricotz, while things like unity8 would stop working...
<ricotz> seb128, therefore the Breaks!
<ricotz> not sure how unity8 works around the broken api now
<seb128> the api is not broken right now
<seb128> it's just "stable"
<seb128> e.g we didn't change it to be incompatible
<ricotz> it is! since this crashes clients using it that way
<seb128> like upstream did
<seb128> well
<seb128> that's what happens when you change an api
<seb128> or a public api rather
<seb128> clients stop working
<seb128> GNOME did a stupid thing there
<ricotz> seb128, just stop and be constructive
<ricotz> it isn't useful to keep it in this current state
<ricotz> which unity8 package is actually using the notify-gir?
<seb128> ricotz, how is that not being constructive? Debian usually handle those things better, I'm a bit disappointed they didn't rename the gir/do a proper transition
<seb128> ricotz, the issue is that you don't know what packages are using the old api and are going to start bugging if you change the annotation
<seb128> we can grep the archive, but what about third party, admin scripts, etc?
<seb128> the minimum we should do is a proper transition, but even that is going to make working code stop working
<ricotz> seb128, if packages using the gir then they should have it set as dependency otherwise i would call the packaging broken
<seb128> ricotz, what about local scripts?
<seb128> or stuff people write
<seb128> changing public api is just not nice
<seb128> that should have been handled by adding a new function and deprecating the old one
<ricotz> seb128, those g-i api changes happen all the time, to actually fix things
<seb128> you don't just change the number of a parameter of a function in a stable api
<seb128> "fix"
<seb128> sure we can wave hand and say we don't care, it doesn't make the reality different
<ricotz> this is just a special case where ubuntu got hit
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> if it's not us, it would be admin, users who write custom scripts, etc
<ricotz> seb128, using scope=async in this case was wrong and actually changes the "virtual" api not matching the actual c-api
<seb128> I didn't say the fix was not correct
<seb128> but it doesn't make my point invalid
<seb128> several libs live with wrong/suboptimal apis because "fixing" those would be an incompatible change and they avoid doing that because it has a cost
<ricotz> (having this problem sit there without doing nothing is nothing better then "breaking" it again)
<seb128> but I appreciate that g-i has no compatibility story whatsoever
<seb128> it still doesn't make it right
<ricotz> alright this is pretty valid, but yeah g-i is a bit special here
<seb128> well, my suggestion by then was to rename the binary to have a proper transition
<seb128> it's just that nobody picked that up to do it
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> again which unity8 package is using this add_action part?
<seb128> I don't know, they might not be using it anymore
<seb128> tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/emulators/create_interactive_notification.py:        notification.add_action(
<seb128> seems they still do
<ricotz> as i said it cant be properly used since it crashes the second time you use the action
<ricotz> ok, so "only" in the tests
<seb128> yes
<Ursinha> pitti: hey :) I have a question about autopkgtest, more specifically adt-run, that you might have the answer: when a package has no tests adt-run return code is 8, is that only to create a distinction between tests that actually ran and passed and no tests found? Or is there the intention to consider lack of tests a failure? (I'd assume no, but better ask :))
<pitti> Ursinha: yes, we usually consider 8 a failure as way more often than not it's an unintended packaging bug
<Ursinha> pitti: got it
<Ursinha> pitti: thanks!
 * pitti waves good night
<seb128> night pitti
<Sweetshark> dpkg versioning question: a version 1.2.3 is lower than a version 1.2.3.4, right? This appears to be the case from reading the debian policy manual, but the footnote makes me nervous.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes, you can use dpkg --compare-versions 1.2.3 lt 1.2.3.4; echo $?
<lullis> Hey guys... So, I wrote a tiny python gtk application with an indicator that can interact with it. So far, so good. Now I am trying to figure out what is needed to do in order to have this indicator available on my login greeter (unity or lightdm-gtk should do).
<lullis> I am guessing I need to write some kind of .desktop file, but that is just a guess.
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw!
<Laney> hey ;-)
<larsu> hi Laney! What's going on?
<Laney> currently meeting the tech-ctte
<Laney> portland is quite pleasant
<larsu> so I hear :)
<Laney> how are you?
<larsu> I have a cold
<larsu> but am fine otherwise :)
 * larsu just finished beating unitythemeiconprovider into shape
<Laney> :( / :)
<larsu> heh
<seb128> hey laney, had a good trip? how is debconf?
<Laney> hey seb128, trip was fine if a bit long
<Laney> mostly over the jet lag now
<seb128> Laney: no promotion this time?
<Laney> no :(
<Laney> debconf is good though, nice to meet people again
<seb128> great!
<seb128> weather is better than in the u.k as well I guess ;-)
<Laney> http://www.bbc.com/weather/2641170 looks like it!
<seb128> kenvandine, do we need those rtm merge requests to keep the rtm in sync with trunk?
<Laney> you still in nl?
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<seb128> Laney: guess? :p
<Laney> I guess you have shipped your things already
<seb128> kenvandine, that sucks, why do we need to branch if we don't add features to trunk/keep it for rtm only
<seb128> Laney: lol
<seb128> no
<seb128> but still visiting people here yes ;-)
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> how was the poezenboot?
<Laney> (trolling monday?)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm not the one to ask :)
<seb128> Laney: didn't go there (yet)
<kenvandine> we had to make rtm branches for everything
<seb128> kenvandine, that's suboptimal
<kenvandine> seb128, i think they are still working the kinks out
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<seb128> kenvandine, "working the kinks out" ... learnt a new expression today ;-)
<kenvandine> ha, sorry :)
<seb128> no worry, it's good to learn ;-)
<seb128> is that commonly used one (the number of hints on google suggest maybe not)
<seb128> is that like "working the details out"
<seb128> or is there a nuance?
<kenvandine> pretty common
<kenvandine> more like working the bugs out
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<DalekSec> Hello.  So it seems you guys are the maintainers for xchat-indicator.  Hexchat seems to be "the new hip xchat", and has since had https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat/+bug/1360785 reported.  Would you, since you maintain xchat-indicator, perhaps maintain hexchat-indicator?  https://code.launchpad.net/~unit193/hexchat-indicator/packaging may be a starting point...
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1360785 in hexchat "HexChat does not integrate with the Ubuntu me-menu" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360785 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "HexChat does not integrate with the Ubuntu me-menu" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-26
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien aussi, merci ! le premier session de Taekwondo hier, je peux le sentir :)
<pitti> (après 4 semaines)
<seb128> oh, c'était la rentrée ?
<pitti> seb128: illes remettent la salle durant les vacandes d'école
<larsu> http://ralphlosey.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/french1.jpg?w=450
<seb128> larsu, lol
<pitti> seb128: alors j'ai allé courier ;)
<seb128> pitti, ah, ok
<pitti> larsu: santé !
<seb128> en France toutes les activités arrêtent pendant les vacances
<larsu> pitti: :)
<pitti> seb128: oui, "les grandes vacances", non ? :-)
<seb128> oui ;-)
<seb128> larsu, there is no way around, you need to learn french, just admit it :p
<larsu> I guess so....
<pitti> seb128: en aôut 2007, nous avons dans Paris -- seulment peu de gens ici :)
<larsu> I hear it's important for my job
<larsu> can't understand the small talk my colleagues are making in the morning
 * seb128 hugs larsu and pitti
<pitti> larsu: c'est l'équipe du bureau .. on parle français ici ☺
 * pitti donne une accolade retour à seb128 et larsu
<larsu> pitti: quelle tristesse!
<pitti> alors, je doit utiliser dict.leo.org souvent ..
 * larsu hugs as well
<pitti> seb128: tu semble me comprendre, c'est bon :) (alors c'est sans doute c'est très faux..)
<seb128> pitti, btw, tz changing works against after updating from 201 to 207 for me, go figure...
<seb128> pitti, oui :-)
<pitti> seb128: yeah, so I read; no idea what changed
<seb128> je te comprends
<pitti> seb128: the thing that did change recently was the partitioning layout
<seb128> yeah, me neither
<pitti> seb128: perhaps there was some problem with the /etc/ writable bits?
<seb128> could be indeed
<seb128> that's on krillin as well
<seb128> not sure how different things are from malo
<seb128> l->k
<pitti> no idea, but I'm on image 208, and it just works
<seb128> pitti, do you know how upower gets the charge info?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it just reads it from sysfs
<seb128> it doesn't update as it should, I guess that's a lower-in-the-stack issue, but unsure where
<pitti> seb128: and the remaining time for (dis)charging is computed based on the (dis)charge profile in /var/lib/upower, learned from the past
<seb128> well, here it's the % which is wrong
<pitti> seb128: wrong how? magnitude or doesn't update?
<seb128> it's on a flat 73% since yesterday 20h
<seb128> which I don't believe
<pitti> upower has quite an impressive set of heuristics to detect various driver bugs and fix the units/scaling
<seb128> ubuntu touch is not that power efficient
<pitti> heh, you bet
<seb128> especially that it's connected to wifi
<pitti> ok, so the number is plausible (not scaled by 10 or 1000 or so), but just doesn't update?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I think it was correct at the time
<seb128> it just sometime seems to not pick updates
<pitti> You can try "udevadm monitor -e --udev"
<pitti> you ought to get some change events for teh battery every now and then
<seb128> k, just got one
<seb128> not sure what info is useful there though?
<seb128> POWER_SUPPLY_CAPACITY=70
<seb128> is that the charge %.
<seb128> ?
<pitti> apparently; but it's a nonstandard property that upower doesn't listen to
<seb128> well, it has the same value than upower is giving
<pitti> seb128: what do you have in /sys/class/power_supply/battery/capacity ?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, it better does :)
<pitti> seb128: oh, you mean upower --dump is right, but the indicator doesn't update? or upower --dump is behind, too?
<seb128> they all display 70%
<seb128> which I don't believe in
<pitti> well, 70 != 73
<seb128> # cat /sys/class/power_supply/battery/capacity
<seb128> 70
<pitti> but if sysfs says 70, then userspace can't know any better
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> well, it was 73%
<pitti> if "capacity" exists, upower uses that
<seb128> and I plugged it in usb to adb shell
<pitti> otherwise it computes it from charge_now and charge_full, or other attributes
<seb128> and now it's 70%
<pitti> seb128: iahmad just mentioned something similar:
<pitti> "started de-charging when put on power"
<pitti> is that what you see, too?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it was 73% since yesterday evening
<seb128> and move to 70% in the few minutes I have it on usb
<pitti> hm, did we recently get a new kernel on this device?
<seb128> not sure, I think ogra said no
<seb128> pitti, k, after a power down/up cycle, charge is at 26%
<seb128> so the 70% land was staled
<seb128> well, what is weird is that a reboot is not enough to fix it
<larsu> I get a battery warning every time I unsuspend my laptop
<seb128> I went to the factory mode to see if I could get the charge from there, didn't find it, booted back to Ubuntu
<pitti> uh, not? so it's even lower than the kernel, it's in the battery itself?
<seb128> larsu, the g-s-d one saying the battery is low?
<larsu> "8% remaining" - when in fact it's full
<larsu> seb128: I don't know :(
<larsu> might be i-power as well
<seb128> larsu, can you look at the charge history if there are spikes on resume?
<larsu> seb128: no spikes
<seb128> k, dunno then
<larsu> "time to empty" in the statistics tabs is wrong
<seb128> your laptop doesn't suspend after resume due to it?
<larsu> ah wait no, it just has a weird y axis
<larsu> seb128: no, everything is fine except for the notification bubble
<larsu> AH! There is a spike indeed
<larsu> I only see it when I enable "show data points"
<larsu> so the notification is correctr
<larsu> but the data is wrong :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's annoying
<seb128> larsu, at least yours say 8%
<seb128> on my laptop it sometimes does it but with a lower value
<seb128> which triggers a "battery is low, suspending"
<larsu> crazy!
<seb128> indeed
<larsu> so this is a known issue?
<seb128> I know about it at least :p
<seb128> I never took the time to properly report it/check if it was reported
<seb128> I guess you have a current spike on resume and that might lead to buggy computations or something, with upower not smart enough to filter those buggy data points out
<seb128> maybe pitti knows about it better?
<pitti> it does have some heuristics, but I don't know them by heart
<willcooke> Good morning desktoppers
 * willcooke is back from the dead
<willcooke> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21895723
<willcooke> sorry, wrong link
<willcooke> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28928369
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> willcooke, I've read different variants of that story, some mentioning that html5 based distro
<seb128> or desktop
<willcooke> hmm.  That article is a bit light on detail, my reading is that JackYu and team have announced 14.10 but the BBC have misinterpreted it as a whole new OS (whereas we know Ubuntu Kylin has been around for a while)
<JackYu> willcooke, :)
<JackYu> morning, all.
<willcooke> Hey JackYu!  You're nearly famous in the UK, but they didn't mention your name ;)
<JackYu> willcooke, I will ask they write my name next time, if they do mention Ubuntu Kylin, lol:).
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> JackYu, I'm just catching up on my email backlog from last week, are you free in an hour or so for a sync up?
<seb128> willcooke, do you know when didrocks is supposed to come back? the calendar suggested yesterday, but I guess that's not accurate?
<willcooke> Tomorrow
<willcooke> (My) Calendar has him off  today and yesterday
<seb128> k
<JackYu> willcooke, well, it's fine. I think it's better 6-7 hours later. I'm also just coming back from a bushiness travel and should sync up the development work first:).
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> I'm glad we have a lot of calendars :)
<seb128> larsu, :-p
<JackYu> larsu, lol...
<larsu> this Icon component is awesome. Let's reload the the icon data when the size changes...
<larsu> to bad qml doesn't do this if the icon name is the same
 * larsu should probably rant in #ubuntu-unity
<willcooke> JackYu, Ahh, kk - ping me when you're free
<JackYu> willcooke, sure:)
<willcooke> @ calendars (larsu, seb128) - that's part of my plan for doing the holiday bookings myself, I will make sure that everything is added to the UE holiday calendar, which does actually show didrocks as off today.
<meetingology> willcooke: Error: "calendars" is not a valid command.
<willcooke> and I'm also tracking conference attendance in there too
<larsu> willcooke: nice!
 * larsu vaguely remembers willcooke's email about htis
<larsu> *this
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> seb128, have you found a way to adjust screen brightness on the Inspiron yet?
<willcooke> incidentally - I let my 6 year old have a go on the U8 desktop over the weekend, he fired up YouTube and was watching lego videos in no time, no help from me.
<seb128> willcooke, no, but I didn't look for one
<seb128> nice for the lego videos ;-)
<darkxst> hey seb128, any update on the gnome-desktop update?
<seb128> darkxst, hey, not that I know, Laney and robert_ancell and you seemed to be on it so I didn't really get involved in that one
<seb128> I pinged robert_ancell about it on friday though, and he said that was on top of his todolist for this week
<seb128> Laney is travelling/at debconf this week, so he might not have lot of cycles for that
<darkxst> seb128, ok, I did chat with robert last week, but he ddnt really have an answer
<seb128> to what question?
<darkxst> looking at the gnome-desktop merge
<darkxst> or the failures rather from the cut+paste rather
<seb128> he's the one who did the work no?
<seb128> right
<seb128> well he said he would have a look/debug this week
<seb128> you might be a better tz to catch him though
<darkxst> seb128, ok cool
<seb128> I've virtually no overlap with him
<darkxst> seb128, I haven't been around much during B/H this week, but will be the next few days
<darkxst> our labs dont have access to IRC ;(
<seb128> ssh to a server and irssi from it ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, can only ssh through port 443 but it drops out after exactly 30secs
<darkxst> silly proxies
<seb128> not really handy indeed
<darkxst> and to add to the fun all webmail accounts are blocked apart from gmail
<darkxst> and they run custom filters on top of gmail, that junk's most non uni email
<seb128> pitti, is that desktop/translation applying to ubuntu-system-settings since that's not a click?
<pitti> seb128: well, it only/mainly seems to affect debs (dialer, messaging, system-settings)
<seb128> pitti, k, the description is confusing then, I though it would use the gettext translations for those
<seb128> the bug states the issue is the location of the .mo for clicks
<seb128> but that's not an issue for debs
<pitti> seb128: it's a bit saddening that people fix this by adding translations to the .desktop file, instead of teaching unity to read the domain from the .desktop (X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain), but either way
<pitti> seb128: hm, the bug description says that .desktop files need to include translations?
<seb128> pitti, well, "other apps cannot know where .mo files might be located for click packages" is the rational
<pitti> right
<pitti> click's .desktop files should of course include everything
<seb128> that's what this bug is about afaik
<pitti> "Core apps .desktop files do not include translated strings" is correct
<pitti> the "click" in the description is confusing indeed, and not relevant
 * pitti clarified the description
<seb128> well, core apps are click, and as I understand it the issue is that unity8 can't dgettext on a domain because the .mo are not in one location
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> but yeah, if unity8 doesn't dgettext, it might fail to load translations for debs which have a .mo on a known location
<pitti> well, apparetnly people used that very bug for dialer/messaging/etc.
<seb128> Saviq, ^?
<seb128> pitti, those are clicks, so yeah
<pitti> seb128: no, they aren't
<pitti> well, their .dekstop files don't have x-ubuntu-gettext-domain either
<seb128> pitti, oh, ok, I though all core apps were clicks nowadays, included dialer
<seb128> but seems you are right
<seb128> that bug is still confusing to me ;-)
<seb128> what should we do from the settings side?
<pitti> dialer, address-book, media-player, messaging, and webbrowser are debs
<Saviq> we were looking into supporting in-.desktop translation, falling back to dgettext in case when X- is there is not going to be much more difficult
<pitti> seb128: intltool-merge the .desktop.in to include translations, or better yet, add x-ubuntu-gettext-domain: (if unity8 can handle that)
<Saviq> seb128, pitti ↑
<seb128> Saviq, that's good news
<Saviq> it can't *just yet*, but it's minimal work
<seb128> great
<seb128> is there a bug tracking that work?
<pitti> some apps do have translations in their .desktop (e. g. address-book-app or clock)
<Saviq> bug #1350360
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1350360 in qtmir "App name in the splash screen needs to be localized" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350360
<ubot5> bug 1350360 in QtMir "App name in the splash screen needs to be localized" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350360
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> splash screen != dash, though
<Saviq> pitti, ah dash
<pitti> but if it applies there as well, so much the better
<Saviq> pitti, nope, that needs to happen in unity-scope-click then
<Saviq> pitti, but they already do the .ini style translation
<pitti> x-u-gettext-domain is certainly preferrable to inline translations
<Saviq> pitti, doing dgettext should be just one call
<Saviq> pitti, sure, where it's possible
<pitti> right
<Saviq> but IIUC we decided against that for .clicks?
<pitti> Saviq: right, that'd just apply to debs
<pitti> well, applying it to clicks would be nice, but that's more complicated
<Saviq> pitti, seb128, so yeah, I don't think there's a bug on that for the scope
<seb128> k
<willcooke> seb128, Do you know if the fixes for the desktop session from the PPA made it in to the archive yet?  i.e. If people download the Desktop Next ISO today will the session unlock work?
<willcooke> seb128, low priority ^^^^^
<seb128> willcooke, it's in the archive since friday, I verified it and it works
<seb128> so daily iso should work
<willcooke> niiiiiiiiiiiiice!  Thanks seb128
<seb128> even if I didn't try to confirm it
<seb128> but the update fixed my installed system
<willcooke> seb128, I'll reinstall from ISO today and check it...
<willcooke> popey, FYI ^^^^
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> anyone know what happened to the torrents for ISO downloads?  (popey perhaps)
<willcooke> my crazy home brew load balancer likes torrents
<willcooke> tkamppeter, thanks for email.  I will stand in for you at the meeting today
 * willcooke remembers to send the reminder email
<seb128> willcooke, you ask for desktop-next? not sure, but my understanding is that torrent mostly work if you have enough people sharing
<seb128> which is good for published ubuntu images
<seb128> not so much for dailies of beta isos
<popey> yeah, needs a "swarm" of people to seed
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, there isnt a .torrent for the desktop next version.  Perhaps I should seed it/
<seb128> I've no opinion on that, but I'm not much of a torrent user ;-)
<willcooke> I've got two un-bonded ADSL lines so torrents are perfect for it, otherwise I'm tied to a single line for standard downloads
<seb128> k
<popey> dunno how many downloads unity-next is getting.. interestingly the Ubuntu MATE Remix (alpha) is getting ~200 downloads a day of the ISO.
<willcooke> I would expect unity-next to be more like 10s a day
<seb128> yeah, that's more likely
 * willcooke be pimping it
<willcooke> I'm writing a blog post
<willcooke> so, ya know, that'll make all the difference ;)
<pitti> seb128: do you know whether you or ken or someone else plans to land system-settings soon?
<pitti> bug 1361588, same old, same old..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1361588 in ubuntu-system-settings "Needs POT update" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361588
<ubot5> bug 1361588 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Needs POT update" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361588
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> pitti, that constant filing of "pot needs updating" bugs doesn't make sense
<pitti> well sure, it should just happen automatically
<seb128> we do update the pot regularly, no need to go through bug filing every time
<seb128> pitti, I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/translate-missing-sources/+merge/232184 earlier, that needs to go in, then we can do a pot update
<seb128> pitti, btw, feel free to just commit pot updates directly to trunk when needed (at least for settings)
<pitti> seb128: uh, can we do that?
<seb128> pitti, sure, why not? that's how we handle it for u-s-s
<pitti> when I asked for those x-ubuntu-use-langpack: thing, I got told to not commit stuff directly
<seb128> the CI machinery handle it just fine
<pitti> seb128: background is, I was asked to do a full testing with German and track everything which I can't fix in LP translations as bug; and that one breaks a lot
<pitti> apparently "regularly" is not often enough
<seb128> it adds a "  * Resync trunk" to the changelog
<pitti> happy to just commit it, if that works
<seb128> that's how we get translations updates
<seb128> they are autocommited to trunk by launchpad
<pitti> right
<pitti> so how do I update the pot?
<seb128> "make pot" in a builddir
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> like bzr bd and ctrl-C after the cmakery and run it in the builddir
<seb128> or do the mkdir build; cmake; etc by hand
<pitti> is there any reason why people don't just include that in MPs which change strinsg?
<pitti> like in your's above?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> because 5 people submit a small change which impacts a string
<seb128> and we get 4 mps that need to be rebase
<seb128> in order
<seb128> we used to do that and had mps conflicting all the time
<seb128> because they all updated the pot
<seb128> it's easier to just commit directly to trunk
<pitti> so devs can't do it because of conflicts, the CI train can't do it because it requires a package build, and most devs don't do it because they just forget
<seb128> or to do an "update the template" attached to a landing
<seb128> but one for the whole landing
<seb128> yeah, I start wondering if we should go back to the distro schemas
<seb128> not sure why dpm&co decided it was better to have translations done on the upstream project
<pitti> we need to for clicks
<seb128> I think it was because things were in universe/not always packages in Ubuntu
<pitti> for the .debs there's no reason
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: btw, I'm currently approving all the auto-imports after my X-Use-Langpack: orgy
<pitti> so that ubuntu and trunk should sync trasnlations nicely
<seb128> great
<pitti> seb128: bah "You cannot upload to this branch. Members of Ubuntu Touch System Settings can upload to this branch. "
<willcooke> seb128, just reinstalled from the new daily image for Next.  Works good!
<seb128> willcooke, great
<pitti> seb128: I put it on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/pot-bundle, perhaps you can download and pull from that, then push?
<seb128> pitti, try again?
<pitti> ah, thanks
 * willcooke -> lunch
<pitti> seb128: so, let's see how fast that imports into LP :)
<seb128> willcooke, enjoy
<pitti> seb128: oh, screw -- it recorded the fact that I locally merged your branch, even though I reverted it afterwards
<seb128> pitti, seems like you commited my mp as well
<pitti> seb128: guess I'll uncommit and hit bzr over the head..
<seb128> pitti, yeah, you need a "bzr revert"
<seb128> not "bzr revert somefile"
<pitti> seb128: well, that woudl have reverted my .pot update
<pitti> I'll diff/revert/patch
<seb128> yeah, I usually do
<seb128> bzr revert
<seb128> mv po/uss.pot~ po/uss.pot
<seb128> or whatever backup file you have from bzr on reverts
<pitti> hm, I pushed again (overwrite)
<pitti> WTF
<pitti> even full revert doesn't seem to work
<pitti> ah, now https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk updated, all good
<seb128> pitti, launchpad imported it
<seb128> 47 strings to translate in french
<seb128> it was 0 earlier
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings
<pitti> yay
<pitti> so, off to getting some overdue lunch, and translation orgy after that ;)
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<pitti> seb128: thansk for your help!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<pitti> rvr: ^ so, feel free to translate system-settings to Spanish :)
<rvr> pitti: Aha
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: you need git, its much more intuitive than bzr.
<Sweetshark> <flame on>
<seb128> Sweetshark, not friday yet
<Sweetshark> seb128: awww, somewhere on this world its got to be friday. everything else would be too depressing.
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> sheesh.  Rookie mistake on my part... did some washing this morning, now I have no trousers to wear.
<willcooke> emergency decorating jeans to the rescue
<seb128> willcooke, you should ignore reddit btw :p
<seb128> (just replied to your / mhall119 email)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> tkamppeter, ping
<willcooke> tkamppeter, I'm planning to set up a couple of Hangouts for printer vendors to drop in to over the next couple of weeks so we can give a quick intro in to the cool things which are coming in the next 12 months.  Could you be available to answer technical questions during those sessions?  Probably only 45 mins x 2
<seb128> qengho, hey, could you have a look to bug #1361372 (or talk to the security team/jdstrand about it, if it's rather for apparmor than chrome)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1361372 in lightdm "Apparmor stopping Google Chrome from launching in guest session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361372
<ubot5> bug 1361372 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Apparmor stopping Google Chrome from launching in guest session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361372
<qengho> seb128: sure.
<seb128> thanks
<jdstrand> seb128, qengho: I plan to fix that in the coming days
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, great, thanks
<qengho> jdstrand: apparmor is really coming along. I want to thank whoever is responsible.
<jdstrand> qengho: cool, I'll pass that along :)
<willcooke_> sorry folks, running a bit behind.  Will start the weekly meeting in a few mins
<seb128> willcooke_, still a few minutes before it starts anyway ;-)
<willcooke_> Ok, trying to work out who is here:
 * Sweetshark sneaks in
<willcooke_> attente_, FJKong , happyaron, larsu, qengho, seb128, Sweetshark
<willcooke_> anyone missing who is here and not at DebConf/asleep/holiday/etc?
<seb128> Laney, debconf is not an excuse to sneak off the meeting :p
<seb128> willcooke_, the list seems good to me
<willcooke_> Ok cool
<willcooke_> I also have updates from tkamppeter, TheMuso and robert_ansell - so I will do those at the end
<willcooke_> attente_, you want to kick off?
<attente_> sure
<attente_> customize fcitx-qimpanel so that we can disable indicator-keyboard, in transition PPA and proposed upstream
<attente_> talked to happyaron and csslayer about input context problem, he fixed it upstream, thanks happyaron for uploading
<attente_> still blocked by fcitx MIR
<attente_> to do: file FFe
<attente_> to do: add fcitx signal for monitoring changes to current IM engine
<attente_> to do: figure out how to disable per-window behaviour in fcitx (indicator-keyboard will do it)
<attente_> (eof)
<seb128> attente_, I didn't update/restart since yesterday, but I had issues with the ppa starting on friday(?)
<seb128> like indicator-keyboard would say I'm using a "fr" keyboard
<seb128> but fcitx would force it into qwerty
<seb128> like I was changing it with the indicator and the change stays for a second
<seb128> exiting fcitx makes the changes stop, so I guess it's it doing it
<seb128> (I should probably follow up out of the meeting on that/test the current ppa version)
<attente_> seb128, i guess if you had that problem on friday, it still exists now
<seb128> k, I'm going to test again later/tomorrow morning and ping you for debugging I guess
<seb128> attente_, didrocks should be back tomorrow, hopefully we can resume the MIR then
<attente_> ok, i'll see if i can replicate it
<willcooke_> Great, sounds like we have a plan to move that all forward then.
<seb128> yes
<willcooke_> Shall we move on to FJKong (if you're still awake :) )
<attente_> seb128, you have what input sources/fcitx engines (listed in u-c-c region?)
<willcooke_> Let's assume that FJKong and happyaron are afk and skip to larsu.  If you guys are online we can fit you in at the end.
<larsu> a bit of a slow week due to a cold and lots of disussions
<larsu> I'm talking with Mirco, Saviq, and design about notifications again
<larsu> since I'll probably be the one taking care of it on unity7 in the future, I want to be prepared
<larsu> seb128 made me aware of some problems in unitythemeiconprovider, which is contains the icon loading code for all of our qml things
<larsu> I fixed that and another long-standing bug (people wanted different fallbacks) by implementing the fdo spec in there instead of using qt's implementations
<larsu> also gives us rectangular icons and lets us drop a lot of hacks all over the place (which is what I'm currently doing)
<larsu> I'm having some problems with UITK's test system, but I hope the guys in #sdk can help me with that
<larsu> I've also looked more into some theming issues on 12.04 (for yorba apps), but didn't get around to finish that properly yet
<seb128> larsu, you should probably ask again on #sdk, channel seems active now
<larsu> I think that's it from me this week
<larsu> seb128: ya, thanks
<seb128> yw :-)
<willcooke_> thanks larsu
<willcooke_> qengho, over to you
<qengho> Hello my lovelies!
<qengho> * to-do: tracking SSE / SSE2 support upstream bug. May require new Cr release.
<qengho> * in-progress: more work on mir support in chromium.
<qengho> * in-progress: flash plugin Legal chatter.
<qengho> * done-ish: flash plugin packaged for Partner repo. I'd like testing and feedback. See Chromium stage PPA.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke_> Cool, thanks qengho.
<willcooke_> So anyone listening who can help with testing, please get involved.
<willcooke_> Oh, that reminds me, attente_ I said I would test your stuff, totally forgot.  Will do that.
<willcooke_> same for qengho - I will get a VM set up this week and test
<attente_> willcooke_, cool, thanks
<willcooke_> seb128, over to you
<seb128> k
<seb128> • (had half a day off work)
<seb128> • worked on some translations issue for ubuntu-touch/rtm
<seb128> • debugging/bug reports for ubuntu touch current images
<seb128> • tested desktop-next fixes for login, works \o/
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ continued work on redoing the update panels layout using a colum, got that landed!
<seb128> ∘ review for others (wizard language change, lockscreen, rotation, bluetooth fixes, icons)
<seb128> ∘ tried to help Diego with cross-compilation issues, but it turned out it was already known problems with on-their-way solutions so let that for others
<seb128> ∘ looked at the background panel "default wallpaper not selected"
<seb128> • sponsored chromium-browser/utopic update, verified it fixes i386 issues
<seb128> • usual share of bugs triaging and desktop discussions
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's it for the week ;-)
<willcooke_> Great stuff, thanks seb128
<willcooke_> Sweetshark, you're up....
<Sweetshark> - preparing some urgent updates for utopic/trusty/precise
<Sweetshark> - happy on the updates on the Linux Munich story: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/munich-council-say-talk-limux-demise-greatly-exaggerated
<Sweetshark> - some initial upstream code review of mail merge improvements send by Munich for LibreOffice
<Sweetshark> - conference preparations
<Sweetshark> - prepared upstream tinderboxing in docker/saltstack (WIP)
<Sweetshark> - some cleanup on the PPAs and bugtriage
<Sweetshark> - no more fancy seb128-style ASCII bullets this week, dont wanna be a copycat
<Sweetshark> EOF
<willcooke_> :D
<willcooke_> Thanks for posting that link,  glad to see the FUD isnt pervasive
<willcooke_> Here comes a cut and paste for the guys I'm standing in for....
<willcooke_> = tkamppeter =
<willcooke_> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.58 with complete color management support,
<willcooke_> contributed by Joseph Simon as GSoC 2014 project.
<willcooke_> - system-config-printer: Added patch from Daniel Dressler's ippusbxd
<willcooke_> GSoC 2014 project to start ippusbxd if needed and to set up printers
<willcooke_> using it.
<seb128> do them one by one or IRC might not like the spam copy ;-)
<willcooke_> - Synced/merged all printing-related packages with Debian to be
<willcooke_> up-to-date on Feature Freeze.
<willcooke_> - OpenPrinting web site: Worked with Lexmark on addition of some new
<willcooke_> printer entries/PPDs.
<willcooke_> - Google Summer of Code 2014: Final evaluations
<willcooke_> - Bugs
<willcooke_> ack
 * willcooke_ waits for the spam counter to tick down
<willcooke_> = robert_ancell =
<willcooke_> Worked on:
<willcooke_> - Updated libgtop and rebuilt all dependencies for new soname
<willcooke_> - Modify LightDM to support containerized Unity 8 session
<willcooke_> - Reviewing multi-seat patches for LightDM
<willcooke_> Currently working on:
<willcooke_> - Fixing issues in unity-settings-daemon patches to work with new gnome-desktop
<willcooke_> - Improving GTK+ Mir patch
<willcooke_> Not blocked on anything.
<willcooke_> = TheMusco =
<willcooke_> * At the request of Will, started work on revamping the screen reader related documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility. Got some ideas on how to improve the docs written down.
<willcooke_> * As a result, started going over relevant accessibility interface and activation methods, particularly keyboard shortcuts. Submitted a patch to change the keyboard shortcut for activating and deactivating the screen reader in unity-greeter to be the same as the shortcut used for the screen reader in the Unity and GNOME desktop sessions.
<willcooke_> * Started performing accessibility install tests to see if any bugs had cropped up since trusty, and found that accessibility settings were not getting applied post install in some situations. A fix for some of this was made in the most recent upload of casper, however things still don't appear to be behaving as they shoudl with latest utopic daily. Investigation is ongoing.
<willcooke_> * Started a discussion upstream about getting rid of the /usr/share/applications/orca.desktop file, which would allow the user to launch Orca from the dash. A couple of bugs have been filed about issues with running Orca in this way, and there not being an obvious way to disable it. Orca is a service after all, so this file shouldn't be needed any longer, given the shortcut toggle and the switch in the universal access preferences.
<willcooke_> And for me...
<willcooke_> * I'm setting up some hangouts for printer vendors to let them know what we're working on
<willcooke_> * Writing a blog post with Jorge about U8 and what to expect in the coming months/years
<willcooke_> * Preparing for Octobers sprints (I'll be asking for some session ideas this week, already got a few: printer dialogues, file manager)
<larsu> willcooke_: you forgot to paste a period in tkamppeter's post. It's supposed to be "- Bugs." :P
<seb128> willcooke_, sprints, plural?
<willcooke_> larsu, :D
<willcooke_> seb128, singular - typo
 * willcooke_ is trying a standing up meeting
<seb128> ;-)
<willcooke_> doesnt seem to help my typing
<willcooke_> :)
<willcooke_> oh, and generic manager stuff.
<willcooke_> walking around with a clipboard, asking stupid questions, the normal stuff
<willcooke_> Ok, moving on to Any Other Business
<willcooke_> Anyone got some?
<willcooke_> sounds like not.
<willcooke_> In which case, meeting ends.
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks!
<willcooke_> thanks guys, keep rocking!
<larsu> thanks!
<FJKong> willcooke_: ping
 * Sweetshark goes back to torture builder :>
<Sweetshark> s/builder/builders/
<willcooke_> hey FJKong
<FJKong> sorry, I am just driving back from my friends party to home. Last week I was focusing on a input method bug. It has been fixed. besides we have meeting with NUDT discussing about nautilus and nemo.
<willcooke_> no worries man
<willcooke_> great, I wanted to speak to you a bit about Nemo, probably in our 1:1 tomorrow
<FJKong> willcooke_: ok, let's talk it tomorrow then
<willcooke_> cool, thanks FJKong
<FJKong> willcooke_: thanks
<attente_> FJKong, hey, do you think it's possible for us to get https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/pull/27 merged upstream
<qengho> Cr 37 arrives and upstream can't make release tarballs. Awesome.
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello
<seb128> mterry, is the lock screen launcher/indicator config supposed to work, or is unity8 support missing still?
<seb128> mterry, doesn't seem to work here
<mterry> seb128, unity8 support is in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/interactive-while-locked/+merge/231253
<seb128> mterry, oh ok, that explains why it doesn't work :p
<mterry> seb128, certainly the most likely  ;)
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<seb128> mterry, ok, I comment approved, needs to be test with unity8 before landing thoguh
<mterry> seb128, awesome.  Sorry about that, I thought I linked to the unity8 MP in the descriptions but looks like I just did the gsettings one
<seb128> no worry
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-27
<didrocks> good morning
<happyaron> didrocks: morning, can you check the MIA request again? ;-)
<happyaron> MIR... typo
<didrocks> happyaron: hey! I guess you mean MIR? :)
<didrocks> happyaron: will do, but probably tomorrow. I need to backlog on emails first
<didrocks> (just back from vacations)
<happyaron> great
<ypwong> happyaron, you're early today :)
<happyaron> ypwong: actually late today, 23:28 already.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> happyaron, you are at debconf?
<happyaron> seb128: yes
<seb128> happyaron you are doing all conferences this summer ... :-)
<happyaron> seb128: I agree, it's quite tiring to travel around...
<seb128> happyaron, with all this drinking and partying as well, right? ;-)
<happyaron> no, that only happens at that very place..
<seb128> lol
<happyaron> but yes, they've asked me to join them when I'm back to Beijing
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! oooh, tu es retour !
<pitti> didrocks: as-tu eu des bonnes vacances ?
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti! Long time no see :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> happyaron: hey, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: oui, les vacances étaient très bien (mais j'ai eu les épaules bloquées depuis une semaine :( )
<didrocks> pitti: et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> didrocks: urgh, Julie's post looked like you were hanging out on beaches, not ruining your shoulder?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci ! et toi ?
<happyaron> pitti: good, and you?
<happyaron> :)
<pitti> happyaron: quite fine, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: we were, didn't prevent to probably endure some cold wind which hardened my muscles I guess :)
<didrocks> pitti: how were your holidays btw?
<pitti> didrocks: very quiet and relaxing; we mostly stayed at home as the weather was really bad
<pitti> didrocks: so no paragliding :/
<pitti> didrocks: but I enjoyed a week off anyway, I felt a looot better
<didrocks> pitti: argh :/ yeah, it seems it was something general all over europe anyway this summer…
<pitti> didrocks: and that friend of mine was still here, so we could hang out a bit
<pitti> yeah, April and August just got swapped
<didrocks> ah nice, that what worthes holidays: a change in habits/people around :)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> pitti: even in the south of France, which isn't Lyon, at the beach, the water temperature was between 18 and 20
<pitti> didrocks: heh, yeah, with zero stress about planning, hotels, travel, etc. :)
<didrocks> heh, indeed :)
<didrocks> speaking of hotels, we finalized the booking for Japan! \o/
<pitti> didrocks: instead, we tinkered around a bit to install a solid pole foot in the garden for hanging up a hammock
<pitti> didrocks: ooh! quand avez-vous aller ?
<pitti> "allez vous"
<didrocks> pitti: ah, that's a nice plan (the hammock ;)), that's our only disappointment of "only" having a balcony
<didrocks> pitti: du 27 septembre au 17 octobre
<didrocks> we booked our flights a while back, but we didn't for the hotels until recently
<didrocks> (as we needed to ensure the dates for every places we go to)
<seb128> didrocks, all set then? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, seems like you should be able to come to the client week as well
<didrocks> seb128: still the trains: we know which one to take and so on, but I would prefer that we look at their time schedule
<seb128> k
<didrocks> seb128: didn't see any official announcement, but yeah, from what I heard, that should be ok :)
<didrocks> seb128: we already know what we are going to visit, per half a day
<seb128> oh, pitti gets setting's mps now, nice ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, great
<pitti> seb128: yeah, and bugs; need to teach my .procmailrc about it :)
<seb128> pitti, welcome on board, we can always use extra hands on settings ;-)
 * pitti runs desperately :)
<didrocks> oh, I don't see my ubuntu-developer-tools-center autopkgtests…
<didrocks> probably I made something wrong
<pitti> didrocks: no XS-Testsuite:
<didrocks> ahah :)
<pitti> didrocks: these days, dpkg-source adds it automatically
<didrocks> yeah, so adt manual run works :p
<pitti> but we only merged this like a week or two ago
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will add, however, I need to check with you on running my medium tests (and why not large tests as well)
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/1.17.13ubuntu1
<didrocks> for medium, I need to be able to download a docker image
<pitti> didrocks: nah, please just try a rebuild; the .dsc should then get it automatically
<maxb> c
<maxb> oops
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will do that! do you think you will have time later this week for the medium tests?
<pitti> didrocks: actually, it got into this version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/1.17.12ubuntu1
<didrocks> nice that it's automated now :)
<didrocks>   * Automatically add the Testsuite field in dpkg-source to the .dsc file.
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, last weeks were a bit crazy, I didn't get to looking into the proxy issues; but with you being back to poke me, we can do that
<didrocks> got it :)
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> I'll need to find victims as well to run udtc on their machine :p
<didrocks> machines*
 * seb128 feels like didrocks he looking at him through IRC
<pitti> and it worked!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> I don't know any other i386 victim :p
<pitti> /plugin load stare-down
<pitti> ERROR: no such plugin
<didrocks> ahah
<pitti> didrocks: i3what? oh, those old 16 bit IBM PC thingies? :-)
 * pitti has a flashback about DOS programming with page and offset addressing craziness
<didrocks> hehe :)
<seb128> youngers...
<seb128> i386 ftw!
<pitti> 6510 FTW!
<didrocks> so feature freeze was last week, the MIR wasn't updated and the update submitted to mterry I guess (seeing what happyaron told me this morning)
 * didrocks isn't assigned to the bug, so I would appreciate a link btw to when I'll look at it again
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, mterry is just too busy with rtm
<didrocks> so, we'll need a FFe I guess to seed it
<darkxst> didrocks, hey, can you promote tracker?
<seb128> didrocks, we decided to postpone the fcitx by default, even for Chinese, but we would still like to be able to build-depends indicator-keyboard and u-s-d with it to add support for fcitx users
<seb128> even if we don't use it by default
<seb128> so it allows opting in
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> going to need a ffe
<didrocks> darkxst: I need to recheck after doko's discussion on the bug after latest uploaded, so not today for sure (just back from holidays)
<willcooke> morning dudes
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> darkxst: but can add that by EOW
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<didrocks> seb128: ah, great then!
<seb128> didrocks, that might also reduce the number of sources we need to MIR this cycle
<seb128> like no need of engines and such
<didrocks> seb128: so, the MIR doesn't cover them anymore?
<didrocks> like, the bug was updated to state that clearly?
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think so, we still want to MIR those next cyclm
<seb128> the MIR is still valid
<seb128> it's just an order of priorities
<seb128> happyaron ^
<darkxst> didrocks, ok thanks, I have temporarily disabled the few deps that were not in main
<didrocks> happyaron: and please, reassign me one of the component, that's the way we ping/pong
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, I read that in between 2 huge pile of emails :) anyway, before EOW, I'll have a quick look
<happyaron> didrocks: I have sent an reply for that MIR
<happyaron> didrocks: isn't that sufficient?
<didrocks> happyaron: didn't get it you didn't assigned me to one of the task once ready for me to rereview :)
<darkxst> didrocks, ok thanks ;)
<happyaron> didrocks: ok, assigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1356222
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in librime "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in librime (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> happyaron: perfect, will get back to you! thanks :)
<happyaron> thanks!
<willcooke> ZOMG!  Glances is awesome!
 * seb128 glances at willcooke
<seb128> not an easy name to google for :p
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> apt-get install glances
<seb128> CLI, curses
<seb128> nah
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> not that kind of geek ;-)
<willcooke> pfft.  Amateur
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> installed it anyway to have a look, seems like a decent utility ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> hey FJKong, 1:1 meeting today?
<FJKong> willcooke: I am in meeting with NUDT, I will ping you some minutes later ok?
<willcooke> sure thing
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<FJKong> willcooke: ping
<willcooke> hey FJKong
<FJKong> meeting done
<FJKong> willcooke: 1 1?
<willcooke> yeah, let's do it FJKong
<willcooke> I'll send you a hangout
<FJKong> willcooke: ok
 * didrocks goes for a run
<larsu> pitti: hi! How do I set something like XDG_DATA_DIRS in a package test?
 * larsu was wondering why his tests failed while building the package but not while doing make check
<pitti> larsu: not sure I understand the question -- export XDG_DATA_DIRS= ... ?
<larsu> pitti: I guess I'm asking for the best practice (I don't ususally deal with packaging)
<pitti> larsu: you can set it in debian/rules, in override_dh_auto_test (or wherever you call the tests)
<larsu> pitti: okay, that's what I would have done but it feels a bit hacky. Thanks!
<pitti> larsu: yeah, it's a workaround for an upstream bug
<pitti> the upstream tests should set the data dir itself if it's using some local data
<larsu> ah, maybe I should do that then
<seb128> larsu, was that the issue with the uitk error?
<larsu> seb128: ya :(
<seb128> hum, k, at least you figured it out!
<larsu> I'm setting it manually now - even though it feels a bit odd to hard code it to /usr/share
<larsu> qt is doing that even in production code when XDG_DATA_DIRS is empty or not set
<larsu> seb128: got some early review comments in the process though
<larsu> looks like this can get in very soon
<seb128> great!
<Sweetsha1k> moin all!
<seb128> good morning Sweetsha1k
<seb128> how are you?
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: Im misnamed.
<Sweetshark> this is better.
 * ogra_ actually liked Sweet Schalk :)
<Sweetshark> ... and I bring presents: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/4.3.1/libreoffice-l10n_4.3.1~rc2-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/4.3.1/libreoffice_4.3.1~rc2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sweetshark> seb128: ^^ can you sponsor those to utopic?
<Sweetshark> ogra_: Eating one clown for breakfast each day keeps the worries away.
<seb128> Sweetshark, sure
<ogra_> *omnomnomnom*
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, sentence case is what johnlea/unity designers have been asked us to use consistently for some years
<seb128> mterry, GNOME HIG was using "One Case By Word" style
<mterry> seb128, I've been asking about freezes in #ubuntu-unity, you can see scrollback a bit
<seb128> looking
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, I sent some easy uss bugfixes, if you feel like doing trivial reviews ;-)
<sabdfl> willcooke, seb128, wow
<sabdfl> just updated my utopic desktop-next machine (XPS 27 touch screen All-in-One)
<willcooke> sabdfl, you got the session bug fix via updates?
<sabdfl> YEAH!
<willcooke> ha, I was just about to ping you about that
<sabdfl> what a blast
<sabdfl> video worked in the browser!
<willcooke> Its pretty sexy right!
<sabdfl> yes it most certainly is
<willcooke> My 6 year used U8 to open YouTube and watch videos full screen, no help needed
 * sabdfl wants screencasts
<sabdfl> isn't it interesting, i have Win8 on a similar machine right next door
<willcooke> sabdfl, me and jorge are on it.  Blog post with pics & vids on its way
<sabdfl> complete bafflement every time i go in there
<sabdfl> nice
<sabdfl> anyway, kudos to the guys i know it's a side side thread BUT it's very cool to see
<sabdfl> and FAST
<willcooke> Thanks sabdfl - I will be sure to pass on your comments to the whole team
<seb128> sabdfl, nice! ;-)
<sabdfl> seb128, yes, really exciting to see
<seb128> indeed
<BigWhale> Hello all.
<BigWhale> Who's the go-to-guy for compiz/opengl/unity type of a question? I've implemented webcam support for Kazam and when webcam is enabled a window with webcam feed will open. Now, when you run a game in full screen the 'always on top' webcam window will not stay on top. No matter what properties I set to it. :/
<seb128> BigWhale, you can try to ask Trevinho or ChrisTownsend I think
<BigWhale> seb128, thanks! Altho, I'm already pessimistic about it... :> It seems like it is a opengl thing.
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> pitti: hum, so the autopkgtests are failing on adt, even if all tests pass for me (the coverage is the one expected at the small tests alone don't exercise the whole code, only small + large exercise 99% of it): https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-developer-tools-center/lastBuild/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console
<mterry> seb128, you were right.  I asked Design and they said sentence capitalization is fine.  That's what I get for assuming they talk to each other  :)
<didrocks> (actually, the % in nose-cov is wrong, if I run just a subpart of my tests, it's way higher)
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<seb128> mterry, it's not "fine", it's "needed" :p
<seb128> i.e that's what we use consistently
<mterry> seb128, I just wish visuals from Design could be taken at face value.  Ah well
<seb128> mterry, yeah, that would be nice
<mterry> seb128, updated branch and commented as such
<ChrisTownsend> BigWhale: So what I *think* is going on is that most fullscreen windows are unredirected meaning they have total control of the video buffer and hence have more performance.  When a window is unredirected, then it will be the only window displayed even if Always on Top is set for other windows.
<seb128> too much turnoever in design team though
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, sorry for bouncy my "design should be frozen" complain in your direction btw, you are just the messenger there
<mterry> seb128, it's a legitimate complaint for sure
<ChrisTownsend> BigWhale: However, there is a whitelist in ccsm in which you can set fullscreen windows to not do this and it might allow Always on Top windows to show, but I'm not sure.
<seb128> yeah, just not directory to the right person
<ChrisTownsend> BigWhale: In ccsm->Composite->Unredirect Match, you can add another !(Class=x) for your fullscreen game and see if it helps.
 * didrocks found what hackery was mocking coverage report wrong (even if that doesn't explain why adt says the tests failed when they didn't)
<didrocks> well, it says the RET code is 0, testing locally is 0 though
<didrocks> and no KO
<didrocks> hum, got a fix, but that's weird…
<didrocks> (for the coverage report)
<seb128> attente_, hey, so I updated my system/restarted my session, fcitx forces qwerty when it starts (in a way that makes i-k not update, but I guess that's the missing signal issue we discussed)
<seb128> same in session, if I quit fcitx, change to azerty, run fcitx I get put back to qwerty
<didrocks> found a proper fix (still for the wrong coverage report, will wait for pitti for the adt failing)
<attente_> seb128, are you by any chance using the setting "allow different sources for each window"?
<seb128> attente_, no
<seb128> attente_, using the first option "same for all windows"
<attente_> seb128, but this problem is only happening initially when the session starts? or is it also happening when you open a new window?
<seb128> attente_, it's happening constantly as long as fcitx is running
<seb128> attente_, like I run fcitx, it goes to qwerty
<seb128> I use i-k to pick fr back
<seb128> I alt-tab to gedit
<seb128> it's back to swerty
<seb128> qwerty
<seb128> so seems every time a win gets focus
<seb128> attente_, fcitx doesn't have fr/azerty in its config
<seb128> only qwerty and pinyin
<attente_> i see
<seb128> that could be the issue?
<attente_> i guess you're using fr+oss?
<seb128> yes
<attente_> seb128, when you type is it azerty though?
<attente_> or is it just a problem with what fcitx-qimpanel is showing?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> no, when I say "it changes to qwerty" I mean "when I hit z on my keyboard it gives me a w"
<seb128> I'm not even sure I've qimpanel
<seb128> I've the indicator that shows a keyboard icon but doesn't give indication of what is selected
<attente_> seb128, can i get your 'gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources sources' please?
<seb128> [('xkb', 'fr+oss'), ('xkb', 'gb'), ('ibus', 'pinyin'), ('fcitx', 'sunpinyin')]
<seb128> attente_, ^
<attente_> seb128, thanks, i see it
<seb128> attente_, w
<seb128> attente_, how/what did you change?
<seb128> yw!
<attente_> seb128, just that i see the problem now
<seb128> k
<seb128> let me know if you need more info or if you have a fix to test
<tkamppeter> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hey tkamppeter
<attente_> seb128, can you check your fcitx configuration under 'Global Config' -> 'Share State Among Window'?
<attente_> i guess this problem is just because fcitx doesn't have that particular variant of fr+oss...
<seb128> attente_, that combo is set to "No"
<seb128> changing that combo doesn't make a difference there, even after restarting fcitx&co
<attente_> yeah, i tried it with "All", but it still happens
<attente_> which is counter-intuitive to me because i would think fcitx should stop changing the IM when the focused window changes
<attente_> probably we should disable the fcitx-xkb module, but then i'm not sure how we would show the current keyboard layout in fcitx-qimpanel
<attente_> bah, ok, i know what's wrong
<happyaron> seb128: hey, can you help me check why ibus stuck in -proposed? is it only because freeze or there's anything else to deal with?
<seb128> happyaron, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<happyaron> ok, bookmarking the url
<seb128> "Not touching package due to block request by freeze (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed) "
<happyaron> yup
<seb128> it was probably blocked before that though
<seb128> the freeze is not that old
<seb128> but we don't have records of old reasons afaik, so we need for the freeze to lift to know what other issues there are
<happyaron> ok
<didrocks> ok, that's more than enough for today and fixed the coverage issue (77% for small tests alone, which makes more sense), see you tomorrow guys!
<Sweetshark> seb128: still no utopic upload it seems. any blockers?
<seb128> Sweetshark, I forgot sorry, doing it now
<Sweetshark> seb128: np, thx ;)
<BigWhale> ChrisTownsend, thanks for the info, I'll look into it.
<seb128> Sweetshark, done
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-28
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hum, biab
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: so what's that "BaseException: foo bar" thing that apparenlty breaks ubuntu-developer-tools-center?
<didrocks> pitti: it's part of a test and expected (I don't remove stderr, but it's just a print)
<didrocks> morning pitti btw ;)
<pitti> ah right
<pitti> so it' sjust
<pitti> adt-run [15:39:04]: test all:  - - - - - - - - - - results - - - - - - - - - -
<pitti> all                  FAIL stderr: 2014-08-27 15:38:35,645 [nose.plugins.manager] DEBUG: DefaultPluginManager load plugin cov = nose_cov:Cov
<pitti> (i. e. the whole two metric tons of debug log)
<didrocks> argh
<pitti> didrocks: alors, tu veux ajouter "allow-stderr"
<didrocks> or see if I can remove debug infos frmo nose-cov itself
<didrocks> or yeah, just adding your tag
<didrocks> on teardown of my tests, I'm ensuring I don't have any warning/error on stderr
<didrocks> (for each tests)
<didrocks> or it will raise in error
<pitti> that's nicer for catching unexpected warnings, indeed
<didrocks> so, I guess that's good enough, I control my own stderr from my tests
<pitti> that's also why the "fail on stderr" is still useful by default
<didrocks> yeah, but as it's covered in my tests for me…
<didrocks> I have also a flag that I turn in some tests
<didrocks> which do the contrary
<didrocks> like "I know I'll have a warning/error here, raise if there is none"
<didrocks> ok, so, let me add this tag
<didrocks> I fixed the coverage wrong report issue as well
<didrocks> so now, small tests covers 77%
<didrocks> and I'm still at 99% with the large ones
<pitti> didrocks: wow
<pitti> didrocks: in things like umockdev I find it excessively hard to get above 80%, as the remaining code paths are error handling for obscure conditions which are not practially reproducible in tests..
<pitti> so, congrats!
<didrocks> pitti: that's why large tests are integration tests (small are units/modules)
<pitti> yeah, but rare corner cases are even harder to hit with integration tests than with unit tests
<pitti> like, malloc() failures, or socket() failing, etc.
<didrocks> and medium are large tests without network and fake data (they inherit from large tests) + as, I'm in control of the mocks, I play with sending download not matching md5sum for instance :p
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> pitti: ok, pushed now! Thanks for the help, I'll know where to look at now :)
<didrocks> pitti: so, as soon as you have a minute for enabling the medium tests…
<pitti> didrocks: that should have failed the same way in a local run, though? didn't it?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, that's the one which needs webternet access?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm pretty sure it didn't, (RET code was 0)
<didrocks> I can check again if needed
<didrocks> pitti: right, so medium only need to download a docker image from the docker hub
<didrocks> large, if enabled, would need a fake X server (I guess xvfb can work) + webternet access
<pitti> didrocks: ok, you can sort out adding xvfb-run (you can test that locally), I'll look into wiring the http_prxy
<pitti> I'll use the gem2deb autopkgtest for that, it fails for the same reason
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'll try with the medium tests first anyway, not sure I want to wire the large tests in that stage, or will do only in my daily tests run in another vm
<didrocks> pitti: ok, you're right, exit code was 4 btw without the allow-stderr
<didrocks> locally
<didrocks> I'll blame jetlag in China when I did this
<didrocks> (I guess the OK at the end derouted me)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: we made an interesting observation today
<pitti> seb128: messaging-app has 31 strings upstream, and 65 strings in ubuntu
<seb128> is "today" started enough to be able to do observations? ;-)
<pitti> at first I thought it was an error in message sharing/imports, but it's actually correct
<seb128> pitti, outdated upstream template?
<pitti> seb128: right
<seb128> that makes sense
<pitti> seb128: IOW, it seems ubuntu's are always current (after landing, anyway)
<pitti> so it's possible/better to translate the ubuntu one than the upstream one, as that's notoriously outdated
<seb128> hum
<pitti> I directly pushed a POT update to messaging-app, but it affects others, too
<seb128> well
<seb128> the issue is clicks
<seb128> they don't use langpacks
<pitti> yes, of course
<seb128> we need to ship back the translations to trunk
<pitti> but still, it helps somewhat for the debs
<seb128> right
<seb128> but those are supposed to be the minority
<pitti> well, "supposed", but they aren't yet
<pitti> seb128: anyway, it seems the imports worked well, and message sharing works
<seb128> great
<pitti> seb128: and FTR, yes, it was early enough :) 2014-08-28 05:43: arrived
<seb128> so upstream got updated translations?
<seb128> bah, you early bird ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I pushed the pot, and now upstream has the same ones
<pitti> seb128: I noticed some broken strings, I sent an MP
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/i18n-fixes/+merge/232507
<pitti> (still needs to be reviewed)
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/messaging-app
<seb128> 46 untranslated in french, what is our team doing!
<pitti> right
<pitti> strings are changing like mad
<pitti> and the POT hasn't been updated in ages
<pitti> and some strings like the attachment ones can't be translated as they are buggy
<pitti> (see above MP)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I wish we had a proper solution/option to commit pot updates to trunk
<seb128> ideally launchpad should have recipies or integration to refresh/commit those
<pitti> well, you'd need to actually be able to update them without installing a gazillion build deps and building
<pitti> then it could be done on landing
<didrocks> sweet! https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-developer-tools-center/2
<pitti> didrocks: c'est vert !
<didrocks> pitti: j'aime le vert :)
<pitti> didrocks: moi aussi !
<seb128> pitti, well, usually the pot update is basically running xgettext
<pitti> c'est la plus bonne coleur
<pitti> couleur
<pitti> (je suis sûr que c'est ^ encore faux ☺ )
<seb128> belle
<seb128> if that's what you mean
<seb128> ou "la meilleur"
<seb128> we don't use "plus bon"
<seb128> well, we do, but not in the "+" meaning ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, I thought "plus adv" -> "more adv", "la plus adv" -> "the most adv", but yeah, "good" is always special
<pitti> good/better/best, gut/besser/bester
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it's like "more good" in english
<pitti> seb128: so it's mieux ("plus bon") and meilleur ("la plus bon")?
<seb128> sounds wrong
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: but it would be "cette pomme est plus grand que l'autre pomme", and "c'est la plus pomme"?
<pitti> "c'est la plus grande pomme"?
<seb128> grande
<seb128> but yes ;-)
<pitti> oui; merci !
<seb128> de rien !
<ypwong> Is bug 1362086 a known issue in current daily build?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1362086 in ubuntu "install the system, start the os, some windows flashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362086
<ubot5> bug 1362086 in Ubuntu "install the system, start the os, some windows flashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362086
<willcooke> Morning all
<willcooke> Hi TheMuso
<seb128> hey ypwong
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> not a known issue
<ypwong> seb128, morning
<ypwong> seb128, another bug 1356825 saying compiz is not running
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1356825 in ubuntukylin "Compiz doesn't run after log in system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356825
<ubot5> bug 1356825 in Ubuntu Kylin "Compiz doesn't run after log in system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356825
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<seb128> ypwong, look at .cache/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log?
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<seb128> ypwong, is that a liveCD iso? or an installed system?
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<ypwong> seb128, not sure, it's tested by NUDT QA
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<didrocks> evening TheMuso :)
<happyaron> didrocks: don't forget the fcitx MIR
<happyaron> :)
 * happyaron off of the day, 0:37AM...
<ypwong> happyaron, goodnight
<didrocks> happyaron: don't worry, told you I couldn't yesterday with the backlog, but it's on my list
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> ypwong: thanks, :)
<willcooke> happyaron, where are you atm?
<willcooke> happyaron, do you want to meet today?
<happyaron> willcooke: I'm at Debconf, can't make it I think...
<willcooke> ahhhh - yes of course.
<willcooke> My brain is like swiss cheese at the moment
<willcooke> ok, happyaron I'll email you some stuff
<willcooke> happyaron, have fun!
<happyaron> thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I adjusted autopkgtest's VM build script for proxy handling and tested gem2deb manually in the DC; now deploying this
<didrocks> pitti: excellent!
<willcooke> didrocks, is the PPA for dev desktop in your PPA?
<didrocks> willcooke: for trusty yeah (ppa:didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center), for utopic, just use distro
<willcooke> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> install ubuntu-developer-tools-center should be enough
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> (the command is udtc)
<pitti> didrocks: the command name obviously should have started with "udev-"!
 * pitti apologizes; you can tell I'm waiting for test runs to finish, which don't take long enough to do something useful in between :)
<didrocks> pitti: I can see in particular that you still endure pain with the halsectomy and all this udisk/udev/ubrokenbrain things :p
<pitti> udev is fine :)
<pitti> didrocks, jibel: *screw* *hammer* *lube* *wrench* et voilà -- your new interweb tube for autopkgtests!
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-gem2deb/?
<larsu> interweb tube! *giggle*
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: no metadata to add to enable the proxy?
<pitti> didrocks: there is, the proxy needs to be set in the cloud-init metadata
<pitti> didrocks: but that's done automatically now
<pitti> didrocks: so the tests themselves don't need to do anything
<didrocks> excellent :)
<didrocks> I need to build a new vm locally, to try?
<didrocks> with cloud-init?
<pitti> didrocks: no
<didrocks> I just add the tests then and cross fingers without testing locally? ;)
<pitti> didrocks: that's just for the DC as it is firewalled; your local VMs (presumably) have unrestricted webternet access
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> didrocks: no, please do test locally first
<pitti> if they don't pass locally, they won't pass in the DC either
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> I'm fixing the medium tests as we speak, I understand why it's failing, but not why it changed
<pitti> didrocks: btw, now that the test succeeded once, any future failure will block the package
<pitti> (we block on regressions, but not on "always failed")
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks>   Issued certificate has expired.
<didrocks> snif :p
<Sweetsha1k> moin!
<willcooke> hey Sweetsha1k
<willcooke> wrong name :)
<willcooke> didrocks, JackYu will have those translations done today he thinks
<seb128> hey Sweetsha1k
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, I received an email as well, thanks a lot!
 * Sweetshark feels better.
<pitti> didrocks: I'll retry the failed udtc run on i386
<didrocks> pitti: I was wondering if I can do that myself?
<pitti> self.assertTrue(len(map_result) == 1)
<pitti> argh!
<pitti> didrocks: yes, if you have VPN
 * didrocks changes silently for an equals :p
<pitti> didrocks: I find this useful:
<pitti> self.assertEqual(len(map_result), 1, str(map_result))
<pitti> didrocks: then you see the actual value on failure
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice, didn't know that one, will update in multiple places then, thanks!
<pitti> unless you can assert the string contents of course, then assertEquals(map_result, ['foo']) is even better
<didrocks> I can't assert the content
<pitti> didrocks: yes, assert*() all take an optional last argument which is shown on failure; usually a string
<pitti> like assertEqual(a, b, 'got %s, my debug variable x = %s' % (b, x))
<didrocks> ok, let me update that, while I'm testing the fixed medium tests with new certificate in adt
<pitti> didrocks: do you see http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-developer-tools-center/ ?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. do you have VPN set up?
<didrocks> pitti: sure, I do, the whole CI was based on it :)
<pitti> didrocks: if so, you can log in and click on "Build now"
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, doing that meanwhile
<didrocks> thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: ah, and now of couse udtc holds back python-apt :) (but nevermind, we are in freeze anyway)
<didrocks> ahah, sorry ;)
<didrocks> (relaunched)
<pitti> #4 running, Gestartet durch Benutzer Didier Roche
<pitti> \o/
 * pitti ^5s didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: don't use the "matrix reloaded" btw, it confuses things
 * didrocks high five back pitti
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, we had issues with it as well in CI
<didrocks> ok, I had assertEqual for all the others
<didrocks> let me add the arg though
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll need to dig in medium tests why it can't start a docker container there. Ideally, I will be able to find how to drop myself inside the chroot
<didrocks> pitti: 2014/08/28 09:56:24 Post http:///var/run/docker.sock/v1.12/containers/create: dial unix /var/run/docker.sock: permission denied
<didrocks> pitti: do I need to relax any constraint? (I guess maybe the allow-root?)
<didrocks> the docker service (which needs more perms) is activated by the docker command (which doesn't need root)
<pitti> didrocks: if you need to be root to access docker, then yes, "needs-root"
<didrocks> pitti: but it doesn't log me as root, right?
<pitti> didrocks: you can run those in a separate Tests:, so the others run as user
<didrocks> (as I have tests where I don't want that)
<didrocks> hum
<pitti> and it's better to have finer-grained tests anyway
<didrocks> yeah, it will just change my coverage report logic :p
<pitti> didrocks: it runs the test script as root with "needs-root"; otherwise, a user (usually "ubuntu", but can be "phablet", or something else -- that depends on the testbed)
<didrocks> ok, let's try the medium tests with that separately first
<didrocks> pitti: the command itself doesn't need to be root, it's the activated service that needs that, let's see if the tag will allow that
<pitti> didrocks: activated by what?
<pitti> didrocks: if it's a system service which is running, then your test doesn't need root
<pitti> didrocks: if you want to access the socket yourself, then you need to, of course
<didrocks> hum, /me checks the docker documentation
<didrocks> ah, actually, I think it's just that the "ubuntu" user needs to be in the docker group
<didrocks> but then, it needs to refresh the groups list
<pitti> didrocks: hm, that makes it complicated indeed
<didrocks> yeah, need to add manually, and the launch bash?
<pitti> you'd need to start as root, detect some user (uid >= 500), add that to the group, then call the tests through su "testsuite" $user
<didrocks> yeah, not sounds hackish…
<tkamppeter> willcooke, around?
<willcooke> hey tkamppeter
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'm quite unsure, I'll be able to get the medium tests running soon inside autopkgtests though
<didrocks> I can download the container, starts it
<didrocks> but for weird reason, I can't ssh to it, like if the user (that has harcoded password for this temporary session) wouldn't let me log in
<didrocks> and same container (checked the ID) would let me log in outside the autopkg chroot, weird
 * didrocks starts a second container manually inside the chroot to check users
<didrocks> ah, it seems that stdout is blocked, if I cat anything…
<didrocks> and so then, I get no prompt back
<didrocks> (I guess someone in the autopkg setup)
<didrocks> ahah, it all comes down to that: su: System error
<didrocks> hence ssh not answering
<didrocks> 52 results only on google
<didrocks> that's the cost of trying something really new I guess ;)
 * didrocks tries to build an image with utopic docker's version, just in case there is an incompatibility
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I don't remember any test that involves docker so far
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying 2 things: building a new trusty image with the new docker or trying utopic docker image on utopic
<didrocks> but building an image is taking ~30min, so I switched back to the MIRs meanwhile
 * pitti hands didrocks the "Pioneer!" shirtr
<pitti> s/r$//
<didrocks> pitti: ahah :) on the back, is it written "suffering"?
<pitti> didrocks: aren't these synonyms?
<didrocks> I guess you're right ;)
<pitti> To boldly test where noone has tested before!
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> speaking of pain! no space left inside the chroot
 * didrocks <- sad face
<pitti> didrocks: reminds me of the first time we tried to run autopilot tests in autopkgtests
<didrocks> yeah, I guess that was "fun"
<didrocks> Sweetshark: of course, it stopped on libreoffice! all your fault
<pitti> after 3 days or so we finally figured it out; I spent a whole afternoon with jibel trying to track down a 30 s timeout which eventually turned out to be a bamf issue
<didrocks> argh "nice"
<pitti> didrocks: uh, you're building a biiig image there .. why not start with something smaller?
<didrocks> pitti: well, that's what I used for my medium tests, I'm building the desktop image
<didrocks> to "simulate" the real env udtc in running in
<didrocks> I can strip down for this test at least
<Trevinho> pitti: oh, what is doing wrong bamf?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, there is really something inside the chroot: PAM: System error
<didrocks> /usr/bin/chfn -f  user returns 1
<didrocks> (inside docker)
<pitti> Trevinho: I think back then the issue was that autopilot talked to bamf without declaring a dependency, so we didn't install it in the test env
<pitti> Trevinho: so it just dbus-timed out for 25 s on each test, which blew up the test time from the usual 10 seconds to like 20 minutes
<pitti> but it was not at all easy to see that :)
<Trevinho> ouch :P
<pitti> and then some fun setting up enough of Xvfb, dbus-server, some Xvfb options etc. to make everything actually work
<Trevinho> yeah, bamf is a subtle dependency...
<pitti> then autopilot-sandbox-run was born to do all that automagically :)
<Trevinho> probably that bamf module should be moved away from new AP, and just kept for the desktop version
<Trevinho> cool
<Sweetshark> didrocks: what stopped on libreoffice?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: nobody expects to stop on libreoffice!
<didrocks> Sweetshark: apart if your disk is full! ;)
<Sweetshark> lo
<Sweetshark> lol
<Sweetshark> didrocks: see the text on the back of the t-shirt: http://vmiklos.hu/blog/so-many-bugs.html
<didrocks> ahah :)
<larsu> haha, nice one
<didrocks> ok, i18n translations merged back in udtc done (and udtc 0.0.4 uploaded), now, time for a very late run :)
<larsu> didrocks: it's not that late…
<larsu> enjoy anyway ;)
<didrocks> larsu: no break for 9h, I count that late :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<larsu> didrocks: man, take more breaks
<didrocks> but you know this "just that and I'll be done"… :p
<didrocks> and it's just to reveal more issues, of course :)
<larsu> yeah I know the feeling
<happyaron> willcooke: ping
<willcooke> happyaron, hey - in a meeting, but can type
<didrocks> happyaron: I'll finish the MIR 2nd pass tomorrow morning
 * didrocks EOD, see you tomorrow guys!
<happyaron> great, see you, :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, would it be annoying if I ask to rename that DialpadSounds property?
<seb128> like DialpadSoundsEnabled
<seb128> or something that makes it clear from reading it that it's a on/off bool
<seb128> and not a sound name
<Laney> MakeDialpadSounds
<happyaron> bad day bad day
<Laney> ?
<happyaron> relatively personal issue..
<kenvandine> seb128, fine with me
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, please do it then ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, and i still want feedback from boiko
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> seb128, renamed
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, approved
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-29
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, long time no see; all good?
<TheMuso> pitti: Indeed. How about yourself?
<pitti> TheMuso: quite fine; mostly survived the RTM madness :)
<TheMuso> I feel lucky to not be involved with that atm. :)
<didrocks> good morning
<Laney> hey didrocks ;-)
<didrocks> evening Laney! How is debconf?
<Laney> good! fun to catch up with people and make crazy plans
<Laney> going to break^wimprove gi in experimental tomorrow maybe ;-)
<TheMuso> Hey Laney. :)
<Laney> hey TheMuso
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> Laney: oh, "nice" ;)
<Laney> & you didrocks?
<Laney> don't think I spoke to you since your holidays!
<Laney> did you have a nice time?
<TheMuso> Laney: Well thanks, just doing a few last things before EOW and a week off. :)
<didrocks> Laney: I'm fine, thanks! And yeah, holidays were really nice, despite weather not being so warm. Relaxing at least ;)
<Laney> "only" 28°c or so? :)
<Laney> TheMuso: nice, got plans in particular?
<didrocks> Laney: air temperature, yeah ;)
<didrocks> Laney: water was 18-20°C
<TheMuso> Laney: A few, I need to do a bit of cleanup around here, the closet in my office needs some tidying, and various other sundaries. Otherwise, probably spend a little time on some FOSS stuff I care about and work on in my own time, and probably spend most time just doing other things. Reading, music, etc.
<Laney> Oh nice, I should take some time off to stay at home some time. Always end up going away when I've got holiday days.
<TheMuso> I'm not much of a traveler except for work, so its rare that I go anywhere on time off, mostly over Christmas.
<Laney> night
<Laney> happy holidays TheMuso!
<didrocks> good night Laney ;)
<TheMuso> Laney: Thanks, enjoy the rest of Debconf.
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<willcooke> morning guys
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<larsu> hi willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> happyaron: phew, finished the second MIR checking. Thanks for your initial work. Still a lot of questions/work needed though. I tried to summarize all that on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaml-cpp/+bug/1356222/comments/3. Tell me if you need any help/if you have any question :)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in presage "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356222 in presage (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> (I couldn't change last status to incomplete because launchpad keeps timeouting on me)
<happyaron> didrocks: so the problem is all of those need new upstream release?
<didrocks> happyaron: not all, I noted those which needs
<didrocks> I tried to separate by concerns as much as possible and tell you when something needs a release, or just need an upload or just need to be in packaging git (default)
<didrocks> but yeah, opening a bug (seeing that most of them don't have an answer in the past 15 days) isn't enough to hope "it will be fixed" and don't let us redistribute it
<happyaron> didrocks: I think I can drop some of them from MIR if upstream reaction isn't active enough
<didrocks> happyaron: sure, that works too
<happyaron> OK, will deal in detail tomorrow. need to sleep now
<didrocks> happyaron: have a good night!
<willcooke> caps lock weirdness on the U8 desktop.   "Sometimes" it just toggles, i.e. Caps lock light on but lower case, and vice versa.  I can't reproduce it reliably so I think I'll just wait until the text input bugs are fixed and try again
<seb128> yeah, keyboard input on Mir/unity8 is not really something they focus on atm I think
<willcooke> that's fair I reckon
<willcooke> greets robert_ancell - happy Friday night :)
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hey
<seb128> oh, a robert_ancell
<seb128> hey ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, Laney https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/xrandr/+merge/224548 and https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/libusd/+merge/232676 should now work much better. Please review.
<seb128> great!
<willcooke> seb128, not *a*... *THE*.  He's from the internet you know
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you have a ppa with those by any chance?
<robert_ancell> seb128, in particular the packaging is a bit dodgy - I've included a new library in the unity-settings-daemon package rather than splitting it out. It also means anything that was using the .pc file now will link against a library (though it's probably nothing apart from u-c-c).
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, but I can shove them into the desktop PPA if you want
<seb128> robert_ancell, that would be nice
<seb128> robert_ancell, is the library public or in a private dir?
<robert_ancell> seb128, it's a public library because it would be more effort to make it private. I don't expect anyone to link to it though
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> seb128, it all feels a bit yucky but I figure it's not worth doing it "properly" since this is all a stop-gap measure anyway
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it needs to be stable enough to ship in stable series
<seb128> but that should be the case
<robert_ancell> yes, it's essentially just a copy of libgnome-desktop so it should work as well
<seb128> we are not far from what I suggested by then ;-)
<seb128> "ship a libgnome-desktop3.8", build u-c-c-/u-s-d with it
<robert_ancell> seb128, indeed! :)
<robert_ancell> Wasn't there some reason why that wasn't desirable?
<robert_ancell> I think the thing that makes it easier to maintain is it's part of u-s-d, so you only have two moving parts (u-s-d+u-c-c) instead of three
<robert_ancell> Which honestly is probably how upstream should manage it too
<seb128> the reasons were "if it's a public library, things might start using it" and "it's a duplicate source"
<robert_ancell> Now it's just a sneaky library that people probably wont notice :)
<robert_ancell> huh, there is an -0ubuntu2 that wasn't pushed into bzr...
<robert_ancell> actually, I think I did that
<mitya57> Hi, what process sets the UBUNTU_MENUPROXY env variable? I can't find anything related in my upstart jobs, and codesearch refuses to do its job.
<seb128> robert_ancell, lol
<seb128> mitya57, nothing?
<seb128> mitya57, why would that variable be set?
<mitya57> seb128, it is set for me =)
<seb128> mitya57, what ubuntu release?
<mitya57> seb128, utopic, gnome flashback
<seb128> mitya57, do you have a appmenu-gtk still installed or something?
<seb128> mitya57, grep in /etc/X11/Xsession.d for leftover scripts?
<mitya57> no
<mitya57> Found it, unity-gtk-module used to be setting it before http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-gtk-module/trunk.14.10/revision/331, I had a custom conf file and didn't change it on upgrade.
<seb128> k
<Mirv> seb128: if you want to proceed with the unity 8 desktop app startup failure (qmlscene), you could test the PPA and comment (possibly in the upstream proposal too). it seems to take time to have it properly accepted. https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtchooser_qmlscene_fallback/+merge/230595
<seb128> Mirv, oh, I meant to ping on that email yesterday and forgot, thanks for the reminder ;-)
<seb128> Mirv, what is it blocked on?
<Mirv> seb128: upstream approval. of course, it's possible to distro patch too.
<Mirv> scott would like to have upstream approval
<seb128> Mirv, do we know anyone upstream we could ping for review?
<seb128> or maybe scottk can help there?
<Mirv> seb128: thiago is probably the only one, since it's qtchooser
<Mirv> there maybe resistance to the approach still, as per the codereview discussions
<Mirv> hmm, I'll try pinging thiago. anyway, test results wouldn't hurt either.
<didrocks> ok, going for a run as it seems it's going to rain this afternoon!
<Mirv> ok, not online or on vacation, needs to be later
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien!
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm struggling with a postinst script where I want to identify the calling user. However, when installing via software-center, a lot of variables, including $PKEXEC_UID, have been dropped from the environment. Is this intended or a bug? Is there any other way do achieve the goal?
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, how are you?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Fine, thanks. Hope you are as well.
<seb128> GunnarHj, there is no "calling user" for system upgrades
<seb128> GunnarHj, what are you trying to achieve?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: With calling user I mean the user who is triggering the install.
<seb128> yeah, that seems buggy
<seb128> installs could be done by a server admin
<seb128> or oem preinstalled
<seb128> what are you trying to do?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Making changes in the /home of the user in question.
<seb128> GunnarHj, don't
<seb128> that's wrong/doesn't work
<seb128> the home could be on a nfs server and not mounted at the time of the installation
<seb128> there is also no reason the thing you are trying to do should apply to the user installing
<seb128> you might be installing the package for another user on the same machine and not yourself for example
<GunnarHj> seb128: In this case it's motivated to try, at least. ;) (Would take too long to explain, I think.) One option might be to try to do it for all available users.
<seb128> GunnarHj, usually you rather want to do those by adding an autostart desktop and having that running for the user at next login
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hmm.. That's a good thought. Will think about it. Thanks!
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw!
<robert_ancell> seb128, Laney are the dbus, empathy and gnome-terminal packages in the PPA now obsolete?
<seb128> robert_ancell, dbus and empathy are, not sure for g-t
<seb128> Laney is at debconf so on U.S west time
<seb128> you are not likely to get a reply today
<willcooke> hrm/
<willcooke> mencoder doesnt seem to be in U
<seb128> happyaro1, ibus, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt suggests that updating ibus makes ibus-pinyin not installable for some reason
<seb128> happyaro1, ok, I've uploaded a fix for that (ibus-pinyin needed to python-ibus -> pythin-gi in its depends)
<seb128> mterry_, hey
<seb128> mterry_, I managed to put my settings in a weird lock-setting state, how would I reset that?
<mterry_> seb128, oh huh
<seb128> mterry_, like the device is on "swipe to unlock" but settings think I'm on password
<mterry_> seb128, well you can reset on command line with passwd
<seb128> and they don't accept my password/passphrase
<seb128> k
<mterry_> seb128, ugh
<mterry_> seb128, how'd that happen?  :(
<seb128> I tried to change from swipe to pincode
<seb128> I entered the pin and confirmation
<seb128> but the dialog returned an error
<seb128> and after that it displayed the setting set on passphrase?!
<seb128> but the ui still acts as swipe unlock
<seb128> and it doesn't take the pincode I entered as valid so I can't change it back to swipe or something else
<mterry_> seb128, that's super weird, since they both ultimately pull from PAM
<seb128> yet it's what I see... :-)
<mterry_> though maybe settings never reset its idea after the failure
<mterry_> in which case I should fix that case
<mterry_> seb128, I'm guessing just closing out settings and re-opening would fix that then
<seb128> let me try to close/restart those
<seb128> mterry_, no, restarting setting doesn't do it
<mterry_> seb128, then you must have set a password when it gave you the error
<seb128> mterry_, you mean a passphrase rather than a pincode? I don't think I did, I had the numpad, not the full keyboard
<mterry_> seb128, I just meant either
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, I'm pretty sure I entered a valid 4 digits pin with a confirmation matching, not sure why it errored out
<seb128> what is weird is that it doesn't take the said pin to unlock now
<seb128> well, and the greeter is on swipe mode...
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/security-translation-tweak/+merge/232705
<seb128> kenvandine, i18n.tr("%1").arg(sims[index].title)
<seb128> was the intend to translate the "title"
<seb128> is title a well-defined list?
<seb128> or user edited/dynamic?
<kenvandine> seb128, it could be the name set in gsettings, if user edited
<kenvandine> or... it would be like SIM 1
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, so no way to translate that
<kenvandine> so i guess that doesn't make sense to translate
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was just checking, in case I needed to look a bit more at how we can translate it
<kenvandine> i think we do the same thing in the phone panel
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hey!  I'm trying to log into the Unity8 desktop preview ISO live session and the Unity 8 greeter wants the Ubuntu-desktop-next password.  Do you know what this password is?  I've tried ubuntu to no avail.
<seb128> kenvandine, seems to be the only translatable instance
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, did you try "phablet"?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Nope, I'll try that.
<kenvandine> 0818
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: No go.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, :-(
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<seb128> mterry_, bregma, do you know if we have a default password for unity8 desktop?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, is that the live image? it should autolog you in/have it to unlock on swipe
<mterry_> no, I don't know.  I assumed ubiquity assigned one?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, you can also try empty password (e.g just hit enter)
<mterry_> oh right the live image
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Empty password doesn't work either.
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> is that a recent regression?
<seb128> it used to just log in/have swipe
<bregma> it goes though regular PAM user authentication... try either "phablet" or "ubuntu"
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I opened a bug about the greeter popping up.
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Neither of those work.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, go to a vt and try to use passwd to set one?
<bregma> the ISO should autologin and PAM should be doing that through the U8 greeter too
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I'll try that.
<seb128> but that seems buggy :/
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: It's a bug where the greeter pops up no matter what.  I opened a bug about that.
<ChrisTownsend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1360307
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1360307 in unity8 "Logging in to the desktop session brings up the lock screen" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360307 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Logging in to the desktop session brings up the lock screen" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry_, ok, help ;-)
<seb128> mterry_, how do I reset the auth type?
<ChrisTownsend> Geez, when I try to set the passwd, it asks for the current passwd, so I try either ubuntu or phablet and it returns "Authentication token manipulation error".
<mterry_> seb128, oh that's a dbus property
<seb128> mterry_, I tried to "passwd phablet" and set to ubuntu, then go to the security panel, change to swipe and enter "ubuntu" as password, but it says it's invalid
<mterry_> seb128, what's going on over there?
<seb128> mterry_, over where?
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, in the VT, if I just hit enter for the passwd, now it lets me change it.
<mterry_> seb128, over at your device
<ChrisTownsend> No I can log in.
<seb128> mterry_, should I try to rm /var/lib/AccountsService/users/phablet
<ChrisTownsend> Err, now I can log in.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, weird
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: The user has a blank password, but the greeter does not accept that.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: So using your suggestion, changing the password in the VT and using that password, I can get by the greeter.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, that doesn't make sense, it should swipe to unlock in those cases
<mterry_> seb128, that's drastic
<seb128> which it was doing until recently
<mterry_> seb128, maybe just edit the field you want and restart
<seb128> mterry_, I need to change that setting and I'm running out of ideas how to manage to do that :/
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I think it's due to the bug I posted above.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: It goes to the lockscreen/greeter no matter what in the desktop.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, that bug is a duplicate, and as said that screen was already there but used to swipe-unlock
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, ok, well, I'm only reporting what I see:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, do you know when that started?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, do you have previous dailies you could try?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Not sure.  This is the first time I've tried the live session.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I've been using the iso in an LXC for the LXC project I've been working on and in that case, this lockscreen/greeter thing showed right around the time I entered that bug.
<willcooke> hey qengho
<qengho> yo
<willcooke> aaiiiiieeee - my NUDT t shirt has shrunk by about half
<attente_> seb128, didrocks, is the fcitx MIR going ok?
<attente_> should i file the FFe?
<xclaesse> pitti, I was wondering how stable is systemd in 14.10 already?
<didrocks> attente_: still need some fixing from happyaro1, I followed up on the MIR bug
<popey> Gah. Just updated my utopic desktop... upstart: unity7 main process (6122) killed by SEGV signal upstart: unity7 main process ended, respawning
<xclaesse> was planning to give a try to next ubuntu this weekend and was wondering if it's good enough with systemd
<attente_> didrocks, ok, thanks
<pitti> xclaesse: I run it all the time; there's a bunch of known problems (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=systemd-boot) but TBH I have mostly forgotten that I'm running it
<pitti> xnox: system partitions on NFS are probably broken (but then again, who has that), and a lot of packages still have only upstart jobs; but not for general desktop/development tasks
<xclaesse> pitti, cool, I will give it a try then, thanks !
<xclaesse> pitti, is there already a more precise release schedule for systemd?
<xclaesse> for the switch to make it default
<pitti> xclaesse: no, not really I'm afraid; AFAICS I'm pretty much the only person who works on this, and it's only a side issue (it's not at all my main job)
<pitti> xclaesse: the main task is now to fix packages which only have upstart jobs; they need a systemd unit, or at least an init.d script
<pitti> once we have that, we are pretty much ready to switch
<pitti> there was also an alternative plan to run upstart as a "deputy init", but nobody worked on that
<pitti> ... in utopic
<didrocks> darkxst: hey, I've burnt by far my MIR budget for the week, I see that tracker now deps on a new MIR for mediaart, I'll only be able to check it next Monday I guess
<darkxst> didrocks, current tracker upload does not depend on that
<darkxst> so the mediaart MIR can be done seperately
<didrocks> darkxst: libtracker-miner-1.0-dev doesn't need to go to Main?
<didrocks> and so libtracker-miner-1.0-0 neither, I guess?
<darkxst> didrocks, It was built with --disable-mediaart
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, but those binary packages doesn't need to go to main?
<didrocks> as libtracker-miner-1.0-dev still deps on mediaart
<didrocks> and won't be installable then, if pushed to main
<didrocks> (without universe enable)
<didrocks> enabled*
<darkxst> didrocks, hmm seems I missed that one
<didrocks> darkxst: I can upload it and then promote
<darkxst> didrocks, there is no need to depend on any libmediaart for now
<didrocks> darkxst: ok, let me change this, upload, and then, promote
<darkxst> didrocks, thanks,  I am way past bed time, should be off now
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, that's why I propose this :)
<didrocks> darkxst: have a nice week-end, I'll handle it :)
<darkxst> didrocks, I will, off for a big mountain bike ride in the morning :)
<didrocks> darkxst: waow, enjoy :)
<darkxst> didrocks, night!
<didrocks> good night :)
<seb128> attente_, what didrocks said
<seb128> attente_, it doesn't hurt to file the ffe even if the MIR is not approved yet
<seb128> just don't subscribe the release team yet
<attente_> ok
<attente_> seb128, btw, that issue you had earlier should be fixed now
<seb128> great!
<seb128> how did you fix it? was it by teaching fcitx about fr+oss? if so, are we likely to have other similar/missing configs?
<attente_> seb128, it turned out to be just a dumb mistake i made when trying to get the fcitx keyboard layout name from the xkb name
<attente_> but i didn't realize it was there because it only affected keyboard layouts with a variant
<happyaron> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> k, "good" I guess (at least better than a design issue)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, yw!
<willcooke> seb128, do you happen to know - can the dialer app be installed on U8 desktop?  I appreciate it won't do anything, but I'm curious about a use case thought I've just had
<willcooke> I'm expecting that if it can, it will run in the side stage
<seb128> willcooke, right, it should install/run fine in the sidestage
<seb128> it might not do a lot if you don't have a sim though
<willcooke> I'll give it a whirl, something like apt-get install ubuntu-dialer-app I expect
 * willcooke searches
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> dialer-app
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, after lenghty discussion, all apps we have packaged in ubuntu we are upstream for don't starts with ubuntu- :)
<didrocks> I'll spare you the details :p
<willcooke> lulz
<didrocks> darkxst: once you will be back: tracker promoted now (still -0ubuntu5 in proposed, running autopkgtests), and I rebuilt successfully nautilus on all ach. So everything should be fine once you are back ;)
 * Laney wibbles
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<willcooke> qengho, I hear that the PDF viewer for Chrome(ium) is now open source
<qengho> willcooke: Sure is. pdfium.
<willcooke> woot
<qengho> willcooke: I'm including it soon.
<willcooke> sweet!
<willcooke> that will be good news, I miss not having it
<willcooke> I could install Chrome, but I wont
<willcooke> aaaaaaaaaand it's the weekend
<qengho> Have a nice one. US is off on Moon Day.
<willcooke> ah, thx for the heads up.
<willcooke> have a  nice long weekend
<qengho> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-30
<iiie0> System settings won't save after upgrading to 14.04
<iiie0> what can I check?  I have been looking around, and it sounds like dconf is having some sort of problem
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-31
<Laney> late night debconf is late
<Noskcaj> Can someone please review my gnome-menus merge?
<Riplok> Hello, does anyone know where i can get a driver pack for an ATI Radion 4870 HD video card?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-24
<pitti> Good morning
 * Sweet5hark has returned.
<Sweet5hark> ... and am grinding through my inbox.
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: good luck!
<Laney> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
<larsu> morning Laney!
<larsu> and hi Sweet5hark and didrocks as well
<Sweet5hark> heya larsu, Laney, didrocks!
<didrocks> re larsu
<didrocks> morning larsu
<didrocks> and Laney ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> oh Sweet5hark is back too?
<larsu> everyone is back!
<seb128> hey didrocks Laney larsu Sweet5hark
<didrocks> re seb128
 * seb128 is sort of away
<larsu> sort of?
<Laney> yo yo
<seb128> London this week and on vac starting friday
<larsu> seb128, ah cool. Sprinting?
<seb128> yes
<Sweet5hark> yeah, we can now open the discussion/flamefest on what was most awesome: Defcon, DebConf, Froscon, CCCamp all happening in the same few weeks ...
 * larsu was climbing volcanos and walking through rain forest
<Sweet5hark> larsu: thats hard to beat as an off hand comment ...
<larsu> :)
<seb128> citizenM fail, fire alarm and building evacuate at 3am, we stayed for half an hour in the street
<seb128> which seemed an issue with the system, not a real problem
<seb128> then we still had half an hour of blinking red lights
<larsu> seb128, ugh, annoying
<larsu> I hope you got some compensation?
<seb128> free breakfast and extra coffee
<larsu> seb128, hm :(
<darkxst> hey seb128, Laney larsu didrocks
<larsu> hi darkxst!
<darkxst> where have you been larsu?
<seb128> hey darkxst
<larsu> darkxst, costa rica
<darkxst> larsu, oh wow that would be intersting
<larsu> and nicaragua for a couple of days
<larsu> it was indeed :)
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<darkxst> I had my shed warming party on the weekend! was a great night, although the sun came up before we got to bed!
<darkxst> larsu, were you looking at gedit update?
<larsu> no?!
<Laney> good old shed
<larsu> good old gedit
<darkxst> Laney, shed is an awesome studio apartment now!
<larsu> darkxst, we couldn't decide on the headerbar problem last we talked about it
<larsu> (can't believe I'm already talking about header bars on the first morning back)
<seb128> can't believie it took like an hour before that ;-)
<pitti> oh, live in the channel!
 * pitti waves good morning to seb128, didrocks, and larsu
<larsu> hi pitti!
<darkxst> feature freeze did just hit! and I swear I saw screenshots of gedit with the old toolbar last cycle
<pitti> larsu: welcome back! we missed you
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<darkxst> hey pitti
<larsu> pitti, thanks :)
<darkxst> larsu, but removing headerbars and keeping otherwise the same UI is like 5 lines of code
<larsu> darkxst, it's not about the amount of code, it's about the loss of toolbar
<darkxst> larsu, the mac port may have lost the old toolbar now as well
<didrocks> hey hey pitti!
<darkxst> larsu, atleast from screenshots I was shown while you were away
<larsu> darkxst, I know, and that's what my preferred solution is as well. But when we last discussed it, people were against it (understandably: it looses the toolbar for no real reason and people like it)
<larsu> *loses
<darkxst> larsu, some people want the header bars!
<larsu> many people don't.
<larsu> and they still don't work properly in compiz/unity
<willcooke> hey larsu - welcome back!
<larsu> shadow is ok now, but no transparancy behind the corners
<larsu> willcooke, hi! Thanks. How are you?
<darkxst> larsu, isnt that just because .titlebar is set?
<seb128> larsu, we have Trevinho in our team to fix issues now though ;-)
<willcooke> larsu, good thanks!  Did you have an amazing time?
<larsu> seb128, HAHAHAAHHHA
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> darkxst, hm? in which case?
<larsu> willcooke, yes. very much so
<darkxst> the cases where you see corners in the non-header bar-ed apps
<larsu> willcooke, a mixture of walking through rain forests, lying on beaches, onto volcanos, and drinking chile guaros
<larsu> darkxst, no (and .titlebar is set)
<darkxst> larsu, oh you talking about using actual headerbars in unity?
<larsu> darkxst, I thought you were talking about that...
<darkxst> Ive never actually trued that
<larsu> in any case, even then we couldn't do it because LIM
<larsu> showing the headerbar as a toolbar is very, very ugly
<larsu> it works for some apps, but not gedit
<willcooke> attente, did you hear that conversation between ted and Kaleo?  About gsettings access?
 * Laney gets the main GCC5 transition on his desktop
<seb128> excited? ;-)
<Laney> already had it on my laptop :P
<Laney> no drama
<Laney> (boring)
<didrocks> Laney: what? you didn't upgrade during debconf? :)
<pitti> hey Laney, wie gehts? safe trip back?
<Laney> didrocks: my desktop was off :P
<Laney> pitti: hey! doing good!
<Laney> more delays on the way back :)
<Laney> I had to do a late night diversion to my parents
<Laney> (which is closer to London than my home)
<didrocks> Laney: ah, I for a second thought you tricked me into upgrading first!
<didrocks> argh on more delays :/
<Laney> someone sent me into a queue which took 10 minutes
 * darkxst upgraded the puppies to gcc5 on the weekend for my party, they became normal and didnt try and eat the guests!
<Laney> (the wrong queue it turns out)
<Laney> and I was less than 10 minutes late for the train
<Laney> annoying
<darkxst> (real puppies at that!)
<Laney> darkxst: your puppies are running the development version of Ubuntu!?!?!?!?!
<darkxst> Laney, sure, and perhaps a magic mushrooms got lost at the party also!
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, ${QT_INSTALL_BINS}/qmlplugindump -notrelocatable Ubuntu.Content 1.1 ../../
<Laney> ah, you can tell there's a sprint going on
<Laney> weird out of context lines start appearing :P
<pitti> Laney, didrocks: tried "caff" again, and it's an usability nightmare :/ do you have any tips to make that DTRT?
<pitti> in particular, it asks for my passphrase on the command line for each key ID, and it throws me into an interactive "gpg>" prompt without telling me what to do
<didrocks> pitti: interesting about the passphrase, it only asked me once, I thought it was using an agent
<didrocks> weird that it doesn't for you
<pitti> what do you do in the gpg prompt?
<didrocks> on an how-to, I followed https://wiki.debian.org/caff
<didrocks> just type "save"
<Laney> I seem to not have it configured atm
<pitti> ah, -m yes
<pitti> now I remember why I'm still using Keybuk's ancient signkeys.pl -- it just DTRT without any config
<didrocks> yeah, you need to edit the config, but once done, it's quite nice
<pitti> hm, I don't get around the stupid "save" thing in interactive gpg
<pitti> ... or the "passphrase on every key"
 * pitti gives up and returns to signkey.pl, for the fourth time :/
<didrocks> :(
<didrocks> 3% of chance to rain outside… well, we are in the 3 then :p
<didrocks> (and really raining, likes cats and dogs)
<didrocks> Laney: splitthebill is now Laney-proof, where you add a lot of characters and try to destroy my layout :)
<Laney> \o/
<darkxst> its raining here!
<darkxst> did have a few days of spring the last week though
<pitti> didrocks: ah, echo use-agent > ~/.caff/gnupghome/gpg.conf
<didrocks> pitti: interesting, I don't even have that file
<pitti> neither did I, apparently that was the problem
<pitti> use-agent isn't the default
<willcooke> tjaalton, hey!  Have you heard any reports in the last month of screen corruption and bad flickering when connecting an external display on Intel gfx?
<tjaalton> willcooke: nnope
<willcooke> tjaalton, oki, thanks
<seb128> on trusty
 * willcooke wonders if this is a hardware issue
<tjaalton> original trusty? or 14.04.3?
<willcooke> I'm on 14.04.3
<tjaalton> so it's the vivid kernel
<tjaalton> it's semi-broken on broadwell at least
<willcooke> just downloading an ISO to test fresh
<willcooke> We tried about 3 different kernels going back as far as .49 and it still happened.
<willcooke> If I boot with the screen connected, everything works
<seb128> tjaalton, we tried to boot older kernels without much luck though
<tjaalton> what hw is this?
<willcooke> tjaalton, it's a Thinkpad X220
<willcooke> X220i if that makes any difference
<tjaalton> sandybridge-ish
<tjaalton> so kinda old
<tjaalton> what's .49?
<willcooke> the kernel version
<tjaalton> 3.13.0-49?
<seb128> tjaalton, kernel version
<willcooke> yeah
<tjaalton> snb hasn't changed much there, it's fairly stock 3.13
<tjaalton> but you get 3.19 with 14.04.3 image
<seb128> we lost laney?
<willcooke> I'll see if I can find a fellow X220 user with 14.04.3 in the office...
<tjaalton> so it's a regression then?
<Guest65212> seb128: INCOGNITO!
<seb128> lol
<Laney> silly freenode
<willcooke> tjaalton, If it's a real s/w issue, then yes I think so.  I'll try and boot off this ISO and see what happens...
<willcooke> Oh, this from syslog...
<larsu> how do we know you're the real Laney?
<willcooke> Aug 24 11:52:21 malfunctioning-eddie kernel: [    3.579338] [drm] Wrong MCH_SSKPD value: 0x16040307
<willcooke> Aug 24 11:52:21 malfunctioning-eddie kernel: [    3.579341] [drm] This can cause pipe underruns and display issues.
<willcooke> Aug 24 11:52:21 malfunctioning-eddie kernel: [    3.579342] [drm] Please upgrade your BIOS to fix this.
<willcooke> Aug 24 11:52:21 malfunctioning-eddie kernel: [    3.579681] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input7
<seb128> Laney, larsu, darkxst, should we just land new gedit without toolbar this cycle and see how it goes so we can react/adapt next cycle for the lts?
<willcooke> Aug 24 11:52:21 malfunctioning-eddie kernel: [    3.611030] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.6.0 loaded
<willcooke> Aug 24 11:52:21 malfunctioning-eddie kernel: [    3.635895] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<willcooke> Aug 24 11:52:21 malfunctioning-eddie kernel: [    3.648584] [drm] GMBUS [i915 gmbus dpb] timed out, falling back to bit banging on pin 5
<larsu> seb128, strong yes from me
<willcooke> tjaalton, any idea if any of that is relevant?   ^
<Laney> larsu: you trust my nickserv identification
<Laney> :)
<larsu> Laney, oh - can I ask it?
<Laney> also, I need £10k
<tjaalton> willcooke: could be, check if you have bios updates available
<Laney> via your local western union office should be fine
<larsu> Laney, what bicycle helmet would you suggest me to buy?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> is this a test?
<Laney> I don't wear one :P
<willcooke> tjaalton, will do, thx
<Laney> seb128: sure, I seem to remember that the osx stuff needs splitting up though
<larsu> ok. real Laney. NickServ doesn't know shit!
<larsu> Laney, splitting up?
<Laney> we want to use the osx ui right?
<larsu> didn't my patch land?
<Laney> dunno
<larsu> if it did, master should do the right thing on unity
<larsu> ah wait..., I might be confused
<Laney> I know I am
<larsu> at least you know it!
<larsu> Laney, indeed not: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741904
<ubot5> Gnome bug 741904 in general "Finish up support for traditional menubar" [Enhancement,New]
<willcooke> tjaalton, so, turns out popey has the same thing on W and V.  Wondering if something got backported to T recently as part of HWE which is causing it.  I've got an old 14.04.2 ISO which I'm going to try
<popey> bug 1421575
<ubot5> bug 1421575 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Desktop corruption when changing monitor config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421575
<popey> willcooke: ^
<willcooke> yeah, that's the fella
<willcooke> popey, so you copied a monitors.xml and that fixed it? Like, really fixed it?
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so, I got an arduino, I can't remember if there is support in umake for it, though
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the support is very limited, as it's just about installing the ide and put you in correct group, but yeah, it should work (I don't have one myself, so relying only on the written tests ;))
<didrocks> rickspencer3: with latest version, it should just be "umake ide arduino"
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> didrocks, will it work ok on 14.04?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yes, if you upgraded using the ubuntu-make ppa
<didrocks> ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-make
 * rickspencer3 tries umake ide arduino
<willcooke> seb128, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421575
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421575 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Desktop corruption when changing monitor config" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so, it worked perfectly except for one small thing
<rickspencer3> I needed to run sudo chmod a+xrw /dev/ttyUSB0 after connecting the arduino board
<rickspencer3> I suspect that this is not totally a no-brainer to fix because it won't always be on ttyUSB0
<rickspencer3> but, should I log a bug?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: even once you logout and login back?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, oh, I didn't do that
<didrocks> I'm adding you to the group which should give you access to it
<didrocks> hem, was written as the last line :p
<rickspencer3> I just ran the ide and attached my arduino
<didrocks> yeah, so you are being added to a new group
<didrocks> and that's why the final umake message is "please logout and login back"
<didrocks> (or something along this line)
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> that would have required reading
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> ok, nm :)
<didrocks> heh, sure :p
<didrocks> great to hear that it worked out though :)
<willcooke> :D
<ogra_> arduino is for people that cant affort snappy boards, right ? :P
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, I met a lot of people recently who love arduino, so i wanted to see what it's all about
<rickspencer3> but ...
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> it seems like a BBB is much more capable
<ogra_> yes, it is
<rickspencer3> seems like arduino can only run one program
<rickspencer3> and I have to write the program in their c language
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<ogra_> the BBB is an actual computer ... arduino is just a microcontroller
<rickspencer3> seems like arduino is just for hacking
<rickspencer3> yeah, exactly
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I wonder if it might be nice to have a post somewhere about when to use arduino vs. a BBB kind of thing?
<rickspencer3> I ask because a lot of people asked me about why they would ever use snappy
<ogra_> i bet there are 100s of such articles out there
 * ogra_ never googled though :) 
<rickspencer3> they obviously never distributed apps, tried to interface with the devices, etc...
<ogra_> rickspencer3, the point is that there is about 10x as much documentation and examples for arduino than you find for RPi and BBB together
<ogra_> and it is cheap
<rickspencer3> ogra_, not even to mention examples for snappy ;)
<ogra_> all the five of them ?
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, but, well, I think many people just hack a device together for themselves, and never really worry about distribution, updates, etc...
<rickspencer3> much less security
<ogra_> yeah, thats the point
<ogra_> my heating control doesnt have any security either :) ... my network does thogh
<willcooke> rickspencer3, you get really good insight in to the impact of clock speed when you start playing with microcontrollers, and quite how insanely fast 3Ghz is.
<davmor2> willcooke: create a simon says game based on it, when nobody can complete it every the proof will be known ;)
<Sweet5hark> anyone want to buy facebook and google stock at yesterdays prices? Only selling for EUR not USD, I only buy hard currency ...
<desrt> Sweet5hark: O_o
<Laney> pitti / didrocks: Care to quickly review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/xpathselect/g++5/+merge/268923 ?
 * Laney spied you are in the right team
<pitti> Laney: done
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> we should do an Ubuntu test build to find leftovers like this
<Laney> it was only autopkgtest that stopped breakage getting through
<Laney> (and actually it didn't - unity migrated)
<kirkland> Trevinho: didrocks: hey guys!  is there any way to restore the non-unity alt-tab (static application switcher) from the command line?
<kirkland> Trevinho: didrocks: I see the ccsm way via http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/how-do-i-revert-alt-tab-behavior-to-switch-between-windows-on-the-current-worksp
<kirkland> Trevinho: didrocks: but I'd really like to do it from the command line, via gconf, or something
<Trevinho> kirkland: hi
<kirkland> Trevinho: howdy!
<Trevinho> kirkland: compiz uses gsettings, then indeed you can do that
<Trevinho> kirkland: you've to ensure you use the right settings profile, though
<kirkland> Trevinho: nice -- could you help me with that?
<Trevinho> kirkland: basically use something like gsettings set org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/<plugin-name>, than tab-completion should help you
<Trevinho> kirkland: so for example for setting the active plugins:
<Trevinho> gsettings set org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins "['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'unityshell']"
<Trevinho> ("add to that list 'switcher')
<kirkland> Trevinho: okay, let me try a few things
<Trevinho> err, tab-completion doesn't work... but well you only have to use the same pattern with key-names
<Trevinho> kirkland: you can find the option names by listing keys or dconf-editor
<didrocks> kirkland: note that switcher needs to be place before unityshell
<didrocks> in the active-plugins list
<K1Du> hi
<K1Du> can anyone help me with 1 issue?
<Sweet5hark> hmm, am I seeing ghosts or is clucene-dev uninstallable in wily (proposed)?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, you are seeing ghosts ;P
<kenvandine> boo!
<kenvandine> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-25
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> morning!
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
 * pitti waves to willcooke
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment ça va ? je ne toi vois pas ce matin
<Laney> hey pitti, doing good thanks!
<Laney> you?
<pitti> didrocks: s/toi/te/ (je crois)
<didrocks> good morning pitti, oh, I forgot to say hi here :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke didrocks pitti
<didrocks> re seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<tseliot> Laney: hi, thanks for the review. I've just made the last few changes you recommended. How shall I proceed? Shall I merge the branches or upload? (I think last time somebody did the former)
<Laney> tseliot: Can you use the train?
<tseliot> Laney: is that a trick question? :P What is it?
<Laney> CI train
<tseliot> Laney: I've never used that
<Laney> tseliot: ok, one second
<Laney> tseliot: can you add a commit message to the MP please?
<tseliot> Laney: sure. I'll do it for both requests
<Laney> thanks
<larsu> hi Laney!
<Laney> hey larsu!
<Laney> what's up?
<larsu> tired :)
<larsu> you?
<tseliot> Laney: done
<Laney> feeling a bit like I'm juggling things
<Laney> climbed last night, felt like ages since I went before that
<Laney> \m/ STRONG \m/
<Laney> tseliot: it's going to turn up in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-009/+packages (wily) and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-028/+packages (trusty) soon
<Laney> please test a bit and then I can hit the button to upload
<tseliot> Laney: ok, thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, bug 1488431
<ubot5> bug 1488431 in mir (Ubuntu) "Clients fail to create surfaces when using Mir server in compositor mode" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488431
<seb128> robert_ancell, trying
<robert_ancell> alan_g, can you confirm if the above bug matches what we discussed yesterday?
<robert_ancell> ChrisTownsend, could you also confirm if the above bug is working fine on your system?
<larsu> Laney, do we have a branch for gedit 3.16 packaging somwhere?
 * larsu needs to add some patches
<Laney> larsu: I've never worked on that
<larsu> oh, so I guess not, then
<Laney> Unless you did before
<Laney> Ubuntu GNOME probably have something
<larsu> I didn't - maybe darkxst?
<seb128> larsu, Laney, we might be able to just get the new version with csd and no menubar/toolbar, as long as we push the popdown menu to the hud
<darkxst> larsu, Laney there should be a gedit 3.16 on gnome3-staging, but it doesnt have the UI patches required
<larsu> seb128, awesome!
<larsu> darkxst, no branch?
<seb128> larsu, can we push the menu content to the hud easily?
<darkxst> larsu, no branches for the ppa
<darkxst> been trying to set that up for the last year ;( but its a lot of work no one want to do ;(
<Laney> seb128: oh?
<larsu> seb128, dunno about the state of the hud to be honest. We definitely can if we expose it as a menu on the bus, but then it would also appear in the menu bar
<Laney> you mean the hud would become the primary interface?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I was going to bring news from the meeting we just had on the other channel before the discuss just went weird
<Laney> sorry :(
<seb128> no worry
 * seb128 needs some coffee
<seb128> brb
<larsu> darkxst, ok, I'll work on that, then
<larsu> seb128, enjoy!
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<larsu> seb128, grab some cookies as well (the ginger ones)
 * larsu misses those
<seb128> short bread ftw!
 * larsu tries to open the hud
<Laney> seb128: can you summarise this meeting?
<larsu> oh wow, somebody put it on Shift+Alt+? ...
<Laney> you probably
<larsu> never would I tamper with my system in such a way!
<Laney> ha
<darkxst> larsu, ok thanks, I'm sick as tonight, should probably try and eat something then sleep
<seb128> Laney, meeting is basically "design is giving a principle +1 on using upstream UI with csd/no menubar, as long as hud keeps working/showing the menu items since that's a feature a part of our userbase like and give us good vibes"
<darkxst> larsu, 3.16 packages are probably still in vivid pocket also
<Laney> seb128: hoooooooly shit!
<seb128> Laney, willc needs to demo what gedit 3.16 looks like to uper instances for validations
<seb128> but in principle john thinks it should be ok
<Laney> I guess show the appmenu up top?
<seb128> Laney, larsu, we also need to fix that fact that csd windows under unity7 have solid square corners
<seb128> Laney, no, we can do without menubar
<seb128> if that's what the upstream design of the app is
<seb128> and save us maintainance work
<Laney> appmenu is the single item
<Laney> the app name
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I guess then yes
<Laney> currently we get (e.g.) "Disks Disks"
<Laney> where the second one is the menu
<seb128> right
<Laney> try XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-disks
<Laney> should fix that I think
<seb128> good point
<darkxst> the app-menu would normally fallback to a button in the CSD's
<Laney> I think we could show it probably
<Laney> maybe not in the LIM case?
<Laney> something to think about
<darkxst> (for non-shell)
<Laney> add a "menu here" triangle if there is one
<Laney> and get unity to show it under the title
<Laney> or something
<larsu> seb128, there's a compiz issue in there :/
<Laney> anyway, man, this is cool in principle
<larsu> I'll investigate again, but from what I remember switching to argb windows broke shadows or something
<larsu> but ... I'm hesitant to ask .... what about LIM?
<Laney> I think just make it do ShellShowsAppMenu false
<seb128> larsu, well, LIM only applies when there is a menubar
<seb128> no menubar, nothing to include in the decoration
<seb128> those apps would be like apps without menus
<larsu> seb128, many apps export a menubar even with csd
<larsu> we patched them upstream
<larsu> it's a gtk feature, even
<darkxst> and on a different note, are there really still framebuffers that only support 4bpp (for plymouth) or is that just ancient cruft?
<larsu> seb128, which also gives us perfect hud integration
<darkxst> i.e 16 colours
<seb128> larsu, hum, unsure what to do with those, no easy reply
<Laney> hide it with lim on :)
<larsu> seb128, ok, thanks
<larsu> Laney, or show the gear menu?
<seb128> does it mean hud becomes the only way to access some items?
<seb128> that's not good if that's the case
<Laney> larsu: Isn't that ShellShowsAppMenu false?
<larsu> Laney, yes, and ShellShowsMenubar. But LIM needs those set for other apps
<larsu> seb128, no, hud only for things that are also in the menu or the ui, I think
<seb128> good
<Laney> I forgot the details maybe
<darkxst> larsu app-menu
<larsu> ?
<darkxst> uses the same format as all other menu ui
<darkxst> xml in most cases
<larsu> not sure what your point is
<darkxst> I don't see why LIM wouldnt work with the app-menu's
<larsu> oh! No, it works fine with app menus, even right now
<larsu> the problem is that LIM draws menus in the title bars, which don't exist for CSD apps
<darkxst> larsu, ok, don't worry about me, I am too sick to really even think atm, bloody food poisoning or so :(
<larsu> darkxst, no worries :) Hope you get better soon!
<larsu> jgdx, re bug #1488087, which type would you like to see that translated to? QList<QPair<QString, QString>> ?
<ubot5> bug 1488087 in gsettings-qt "Lack of support for signature “a(ss)”" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488087
<Laney> second ass patch?
 * darkxst out for the night, hoping a solid sleep will help a bit
<larsu> ya :/
<anpok> robert_ancell: you could also try unity-system-compositor-spinner
<Laney> larsu: welcome back to work! *thud*
<larsu> haha
<larsu> thanks :)
<jgdx> larsu, :)
<anpok> but the average client -o -f should be the same..
<jgdx> larsu, works for me
<larsu> jgdx, not sure if that is idiomatic qt, but seems like the closest match to me
<Laney> do they have a tuple type?
<jgdx> tuple seems to be qtpair
<Laney> seems weird to only make this work for pairs
<larsu> ya, QPair
<larsu> how do you mean?
<larsu> pair is their tuple, no?
<Laney> a(ss) good a(sss) bad?
<larsu> asss is a typo
<larsu> but you have a good point
<jgdx> QList<QStringList> then? That also seems weird.
<larsu> but then, next up will be a(si)
<larsu> maybe it's best to do what qtdbus does
<jgdx> larsu, could pass it as a variant
<larsu> jgdx, the question what to put in there still remains :)
<Laney> they make you give a struct IIRC
<larsu> ah, and you have to register that with their type system?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> with the streaming operators
<larsu> but how do they know where to put the values?
<larsu> ah. right.
<Laney> otherwise you can nest QPairs
<Laney> which is a bit grim
<larsu> I think I'm going to special case this to QList<QPair<QString, QString>>
<larsu> it's ugly, but unlikely that we'll see a(sss)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I understand that
<larsu> and when we do, we might want to think about doing something more elaborate
 * larsu wishes QVariant were more like GVariant
<larsu> qvariant doesn't seem to know about qpait
<larsu> *qpair
<larsu> ah, because it would need to know about all type combinations
<larsu> if I declare my own metatype, will that be possible to use from within qml?
 * larsu guesses no and goes for QList<QStringList> instead
<alan_g> robert_ancell: I thought we were discussing nested mir sessions with a client?
<Laney> larsu: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qmetatype.html#Q_DECLARE_METATYPE says QPair is automatically registered
<larsu> Laney, the compiler told me otherwise...
<alan_g> The system-compositor only expects fullscreen surfaces (associated with displays)
<Laney> :-o
 * Laney is on phone to Dell again
<Laney> :-/
<larsu> computer broken?
<larsu> jgdx, Laney, branch is up - reviews appreciated
<Laney> not broken, but there is a loose screw inside and the speakers don't work
<Laney> probably since the last engineer came to replace the keyboard
<Laney> larsu: link?
<Laney> never mind
<larsu> Laney, ugh, annoying!
<Laney> shows I don't use the speakers very much
<Laney> this was 3-4 weeks ago
<Laney> larsu: I feel like you could support any number of 's' now
<Laney> would this be too annoying?
<larsu> not really, but it would make all of this less readable
<larsu> and I really think this is an exception
<larsu> and noone needs anything but this for a while
<Laney> haha
<larsu> I guess this is about input sources?
<Laney> you hope :)
<Laney> I don't have an example
<Laney> just trying to avoid future work
<larsu> pretty sure I lobbied for a{sv} when desrt and attente decided this, but there was some reason that didn't work
<desrt> this was discussed a lot
<desrt> i think attente even sent a patch to stefw
<desrt> but it never got reviewed/merged
<larsu> desrt, making it an a{sv}?
<desrt> aa{sv} iirc
<larsu> wasn't there some problem about ordering?
<larsu> oh wow, that wouldn't have helped us in this case
<desrt> actually
<desrt> aa{ss} i think we agreed on
 * larsu just added a(ss) support to gsettings-qt
<desrt> since 'v' is weird here
<jgdx> larsu, correct
<desrt> stef was concerned about storing to a keyfile
<Laney> I just bet that someone will come with a(sss) or a(ssssssssssssssssssssssssSSsssSSsssSSsssSSsssSSssssSSsssSSssSSSsssSSSSssss) in future and you'll need to generalise it anyway
<Laney> but if you don't care about having to do it then, then whatevs
<Laney> what's the size == 2 check for?
<larsu> Laney, ha, there's actually *one* instance: org.gnome.yelp.gschema.xml:  <key name="bookmarks" type="a(sss)">
<Laney> more worried about phone people adding new random keys
<larsu> Laney, not crashing. In all other cases we don't crash but return default values (variant.toXXX() returns a default-constructed thing)
<larsu> and I'm accessing tuple[0] and [1] below
<larsu> com.ubuntu.notifications.hub uses a(ss) as well
<larsu> man, I think we might have to go all the way at some point
<Laney> I bet you will
<Laney> then you will need to re-load this into your head
 * desrt swears loudly
<larsu> Laney, no, I mean do what qtdbus does and expose every type
<desrt> inotify is evil.
<larsu> desrt, burnt fingers?
<desrt> my new perfect approach has a serious problem :(
<desrt> i make the assumption that dirs cannot be hard linked, and that's true
<larsu> s/perfect//
<desrt> but they can be bind-mounted...
<desrt> in which case two separate paths can give the same wd, and indeed, do...
<desrt> which is potentially a bug
<desrt> since one of those two paths could be unmounted...
<desrt> ...which, of course, results in no event being sent
<desrt> grrrrrr
<larsu> sorry :(
<desrt> hrm. inotify seems buggy vs. bind mounts.
<desrt> indeed, it seems that there is absolutely no way to detect when they appear/disappear
<jgdx> larsu, for convergence we need yelp bookmarks btw plz implenement
<jgdx> larsu, thank you for the MP. Appreciate it! :)
<larsu> hah
<larsu> you're welcome
<desrt> great.  bug filed about this upstream since march 2013 with no reply.
<larsu> desrt, fix it!
 * larsu hides
<desrt> long ago i promised myself never to hack on the kernel..... :/
<desrt> good times: open nautilus to /mnt, mount -o bind / /mnt, refresh nautilus, umount /mnt, refresh nautilus
<larsu> manually refreshing works here
<larsu> of course inotify doesn't
<larsu> but to be honest, I didn't really expect it to
<desrt> that's only because you have low expectations already :)
<larsu> lol
<desrt> to me it seems obvious that ^R should be completely redundant in nautilus
<desrt> ie: you only need to use this if there is a bug or misconfiguration somewhere along the way
<desrt> the one exception i may make (and even i consider this suboptimal) is network filesystems
<larsu> I agree that this should be the ideal
<larsu> not saying I don't want this to work, just that I didn't expect it to
<desrt> :)
<desrt> well
<desrt> i guess i can always watch /proc/mounts and respond to that
<desrt> so it's not 100% hopeless
<desrt> in fact, both systemd and udisks tell me about this on the system bus, so that's even better
 * desrt goes back to the drawing board for a moment
<larsu> Laney, thanks for the review. Who can take care of landing this?
<Laney> larsu: I guess jgdx with whatever wants to use it
<Laney> or kenvandine
<larsu> cool
 * larsu is not a fan of this process
 * Laney screams
<Laney> dear dspam, please learn to learn
<Laney> getting identical spams and it's not catching them after being trained
<davmor2> Laney: are they being marked as spam>
<Laney> no
<Laney> I've had it like 10 times now
<Laney> uh oh
<willcooke> le sigh.  Wifi.
<larsu> willcooke, office wifi is pretty good, no?
<willcooke> well, it depends who you ask.
<larsu> haha
<willcooke> Most people seem to be ok
<willcooke> but I'm getting kicked off every 10 mins or so
<willcooke> *This* is why you don't skimp on the wifi card spec'd in your laptop
<willcooke> i.e. Broadcom
<willcooke> vs Intel
<larsu> ya...
<willcooke> I looked at swapping it out
<Laney> find the cable and guard it jealously
<willcooke> but I have to dismantle the entire laptop
<willcooke> which I can't be arsed to do
<larsu> didn't you have an x220?
<willcooke> yeah, but I got the cheapo wifi
 * larsu didn't know you could get them with shitty chips
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1485659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485659 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Date/time indicator doesn't update after changing time zone" [Low,Confirmed]
<Laney> iz glib boog
<larsu> Laney, it is, but indicator-datetime should not be using a file monitor for that
<larsu> desrt is working on it :)
<Laney> on what?
<larsu> file monitoring
<Laney> I would guess this code existed before timedated
<larsu> I'm not so sure
<larsu> it was rewritten once or thrice
<Laney> probably directly ported though
 * Laney is going to kill the file monitor
<larsu> please do
<larsu> hm, can I make xchat-gnome not show join/part messages? Very annoying and I won't have my irssi setup for another week or two
 * larsu could run that locally 
<larsu> is polari any good? (and packaged?)
<Laney> irccloud.com?
<larsu> and I give them my password?
<Laney> well, yeah, and all your conversations too
<seb128> Laney, good catch that tz change to be a glib issue
<seb128> I wouldn't have known where to start debugging it
<Laney> I looked at the code and saw GFileMonitor :P
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> desssrrtttt
<alan_g> robert_ancell: Can we try setting MIR_CLIENT_PLATFORM_LIB to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mir/client-platform/mesa.so.3?
<larsu> did we ever find a solution for the desktop file renaming thing?
<tseliot> Laney: the packages seems work well here
<Laney> tseliot: ok cool, will upload shortly
<Laney> larsu: don't think so, someone needed to own the problem
<tseliot> Laney: thanks a lot!
 * Laney lunch
<seb128> Noskcaj, unsure of that's a parole or gstreamer issue but that started with your most recent update, bug #1488494
<ubot5> bug 1488494 in parole (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/parole:11:handler_unref_R:g_signal_handler_disconnect:parole_gst_shutdown:parole_player_quit:parole_player_stopped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488494
<larsu> Laney, I think seb128 renamed the gnome-terminal one, right?
<seb128> I didn't rename anything
<larsu> haha
<larsu> desrt, what about that desktop name map in glib? Still up for it?
<seb128> Laney, +1 on using the tz property, but we should also look at the GFileMonitor issue
<Laney> seb128: ya, I think "we" are already ;-)
<seb128> Laney, is there a bug open about it?
<Laney> upstream
<seb128> good
<seb128> as look as we keep an eye on it and makes sure he doesn't fall through the cracks ;-)
<Laney> pretty sure this is related to what desrt is doing right now
<seb128> cool
<Laney> tseliot: someone did it already?
<tseliot> Laney: did what?
<Laney> uploaded u-s-d
<desrt> *cough*
 * Laney looks around
<willcooke> mumble grumble
<willcooke> wifi
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 25 15:31:46 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Hello everyone!
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock (out), attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevino, robert_ancell
<didrocks> hey
<qengho> Hi hi
<hikiko> hello
<Trevinho> Hello
<robert_ancell> o/
 * Sweet5hark touching down after vacation
<larsu> meeting time!
<desrt> o/
 * larsu missed that
<dgadomski> hey
<FJKong> hi
<Trevinho> larsu: we don't believe you :)
<Laney> hai
<willcooke> I think seb128 is in a meeting
<seb128> hey (in a meeting yes, trying to follow up/post my update still)
<larsu> Trevinho, but it's true. ish.
<willcooke> okay, let's go
<Trevinho> :)
<larsu> seb128, you can't schedule *a* meeting over *the* meeting
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: andyrock
<desrt> larsu: i'm guessing someone else scheduled it :)
<willcooke> * Investigate on the way compiz sets GL_PROJECTION matrix to properly
<willcooke> fix bug #1485727 and others compiz glitches.
<willcooke> * Code reviews
<larsu> desrt, should be forbidden
<ubot5> bug 1485727 in unity (Ubuntu) "Corrupted unity desktop after resizing vbox/vmware window." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485727
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: attente
<desrt> uh oh
<desrt> attente is also in london, no?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> (or en route?)
<Laney> give him the hard stare
<qengho> a kick under the table
<attente> proposed a branch for packaging libertine containers in a click package
<attente> attempt at debugging https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1481330, no luck
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481330 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xmir crashes when client closes display" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Laney> bisect it
<larsu> uh oh
<attente> D:
<larsu> poor attente
<desrt> d:\ gets a bad rap these days
<desrt> i remember i used to have some good files there
<attente> looking again at correct menu positioning in gtk-mir
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt>  - attended debconf.  seems they are trying to make it into a meeting-place type of conference and i met lots of interesting glib users there (tails, guile, others)
<desrt>  - hard not to notice all of the inotify bugs lately -- been working on a proper solution for that
<desrt> <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
<larsu> desrt, guile uses glib? interesting...
<desrt> the maintainer is doing something weird with searching
<desrt> i think it's not guile itself but something around guile
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<desrt> had some nice chats about tokenising chinese...
<desrt> np.
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, there were no new desktop issues reported to me this week, so I was involved in other areas.
<dgadomski> I just wanted to thank seb128 for sponsoring the fix for bug #1464645. I have the env ready to test it as soon as it hits -proposed.
<ubot5> bug 1464645 in gvfs (Ubuntu Trusty) "Samba shares over gvfs do not respect ACL rules" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464645
<robert_ancell> that's 'cause the desktop is perfect
<dgadomski> EOF, thanks!
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: didrocks
<dgadomski> robert_ancell: yes, it is :)
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> Report for the past 2 weeks as was in debconf 2015 and didn't attend last meeting
<didrocks> * ubuntu make:
<didrocks> - Released Ubuntu Make 15.08 with scala support, VCs fix and some bug fixes
<didrocks> - Reviewed/Merged/adapt test VS Code new contributor fix (upstream changed their web page).
<didrocks> - Fixed some pep8 issues specific to new wily version
<didrocks> - Some bug triaging and crazy suggestion push backs :)
<didrocks> - Reviewed another branch for correct exit status from another new contributor (not merged yet) \o/
<didrocks> * Developer advocacy, continued to expand the example app with the following items:
<didrocks> - Finish contenthub usage for share and storing in permanent storage location, implemented the visual part as well
<didrocks> - Implemented some examples of C++ bindings related to lack of contenthub features (removable of imported elements, listing all attachments for a given object…)
<didrocks> - Add missing pieces in term of Saving and Restoring
<didrocks> - Refactoring some heavy javascript manipulation in a worker script + scripted the episod onit
<didrocks> - Add currency handling (selecting default, post-time changing currency) and handle offline changes through a Picker
<didrocks> - Fought on testing on the device the app with qmake/cmake as new files deployed in the click package doesn't keep the same file hierarchy.
<didrocks> - Various error handling, cleanups and cosmetic enhancements
<didrocks> - Raised still quite some SDK bugs in various part of the stack: Qt/QML, our toolkit, qtcreator, u1db, content-hub… and various workarounded added.
<didrocks> - Thanks to seb128 to have investigated a restore issue tracked down in content-hub itself
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks> - tested bluez5 ppa and report some known issues
<didrocks> - debconf15, attended to quite some nice talks and 1o1 chats. Will probably resume some systemd work (and help Laney on appstream)
<didrocks> - Ubuntu Kylin: sogou pre-NEW reviews, some work still needed. Other archive admin duties (NEWing)
<larsu> dude! Did you sleep?
<didrocks> larsu: that's a 2 weeks summary with long train quiet hacking :)
<larsu> ah, got it
 * larsu likes train hacking
 * Trevinho too... on ferry as well :D
<willcooke> ou est?
<willcooke> Let's come back to didrocks
<willcooke> #topic  FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> 1 update pinyin search db
<FJKong> 2 support remove not used item
<FJKong> 3 make scaning more faster
<FJKong> 4 remove duplicate item
<FJKong> all about pinyin thing
<willcooke> Wifi has killed my connection again
<willcooke> using attente's computer now\
<hikiko> lol
<robert_ancell> attente is lying in a pool of blood on the floor
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> hi
<larsu> robert_ancell, that went dark quickly
<hikiko> wrote compiz helloworld plugin and tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIfuCJ75gkw still working on this and other tutorials for china, found a nice compiz bug for when I come back: compiz must override glColor with white when it composites the final screen otherwise if someone draws with a color in a plugin, this color will be used in all future compiz buffers that are composited in the fullscreen compiz buffer unless if we expl
<hikiko> icity call glClearColor(white)... EOF :)
<willcooke> thx hikiko
<willcooke> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: laney
<robert_ancell> larsu, this is why I normally live so far from the meetings
<larsu> haha
<Laney> • Short normal week due to Debconf
<Laney> • Package DBus 1.10 RC - in wily now (should be basically the same as the final)
<Laney> • Find an undeclared ABI break in xpathselect, working to fix that now (landing-019), also had to fix autopilot-gtk tests & get help from autopilot developers to fix some other issues (thanks!)
<Laney> • Review tseliot's u-s-d branch, help to upload that
<Laney> • Make freeze go for wily beta 1, hassle people, wrangle ISO tracker, etc etc
<Laney> • Start to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1485659  - seems to work but needs tests
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485659 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Date/time indicator doesn't update after changing time zone" [Low,In progress]
<Laney> • SRU new GTK (3.14.15) to vivid
<Laney> ⚘
<willcooke> thx Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> hey! very short week since I just got back from holidays
<Laney> * cocktails
<larsu> caught up on mail/bugmail and such
<larsu> updated the gedit menubar patch for 3.16
<larsu> still some work to do to make it apply to master (and let's hope someone pushes it this cycle)
<larsu> I'll stay on it
<larsu> made gsettings-qt support ass
<larsu> *cough*
<larsu> a(ss)
<larsu> and currently in the middle of updating our gedit patches to work with 3.16
<larsu> again stumbling on the desktop file renaming problem
<larsu> desrt, we should do something about that in glib
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> - chromium/ozone/mir work: some more progress. Should be runnable soon. Normal build flags cause link errors right now.
<qengho> - Got chromium translations pump runnable and uploaded so I could talk a community member into working on Cr GRD/XTB <--> Lp POT/PO pipeline.
<qengho> - Found my rarely-restarted desktop stopped booting with systemd. Only upstart boot fallback works.
<qengho> - New Cr released, but it's not worth uploading.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> * debconf (included debconflu after coming back :-/)
<seb128> * sprint in London
<seb128> * bugfixes and ui tweaks for touch settings
<seb128> * helped debugging content-hub/state saver issues
<seb128> * tested new gedit with csd to see how it fits under Unity7, mostly good but maximized as some weirdness (duplicates wm buttons panel and win)
<seb128> * some sponsoring
<seb128> (done)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - returning from vacation (including cccamp)
<Sweet5hark> - inbox churn
<Sweet5hark> - merging from Debian, preparing LibreOffice 5.0.1~rc2 on wily with gcc5 fun stuff (currently building)
<Sweet5hark> - this one looks like the one we use to bump wily to 5.0.x
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: TheMuso
<robert_ancell> willcooke, you said he was out
<willcooke> * Started working on GSettings backend for Orca
<willcooke> * Drafting post about a11y profiles
 * robert_ancell evidently doesn't often come to these
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> guess we'll come back to Till :)
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Laney> * printed some things
<Trevinho> * Continued working on overlay scrollbars for dash
<Trevinho> * Prepared SRU for indicator-appmenu
<Trevinho> * Fixed AP crash on BAMF introspection
<Trevinho> * Bugs analysis, filled a list of bugs to fix in 16.04
<Trevinho> * Code reviews
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, where is that list? tag?
<Trevinho> seb128: not yet, just a doc
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> seb128: on my PC still, as I want to propose to you guys before
<Laney> use the rls tag, it's meant for triaging
<willcooke> rls-w-incoming is what I've been using\
<seb128> Trevinho, k
<Laney> that one
<willcooke> but we can review first if you like
<willcooke> whatevs
<willcooke> ok
<willcooke> Live from London....
<willcooke> It's....
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> • Diagnosing why Unity 8 isn't starting on my machine
<robert_ancell> • Diagnosing why XMir is messing up on client exit inside Unity 8
<robert_ancell> • Working on general XMir bugs
<robert_ancell> • LightDM improvements
<robert_ancell> • Get libinput/evdev changes into wily that are required for phones
<robert_ancell> • Fix invalid autologin setup from ubiquity / user-setup
<robert_ancell> • Merges and general packaging
<robert_ancell> (done)
<willcooke> thanks robert_ancell
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> aha
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter: you're up
<Trevinho> not really :)
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> alright, let's wrap this up
<willcooke> #topic AOB\
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: AOB\
<Laney> \
<willcooke> Anythings else?
<Laney> any sprint news?
<willcooke> non
<willcooke> :(
<larsu> sprint sprint sprint
<Laney> schprint
<willcooke> Should know more by EOW
<larsu> end of working year?
<Laney> /nick Laney[ABL]
 * Trevinho «sprints, sprints.. I like sprints sprints...» :)
<tkamppeter> willcooke, here is my week:
<Sweet5hark> Laney clearly was too long in germany for debconf. it shows in pronounciation.
<Trevinho> sprintfs too
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.73 with all the new cups-browsed features from last week
<tkamppeter> - cups-browsed: several bug fixes, including a fix for a crash, will be released in cups-filters 1.0.74 soon.
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: Updated to 9.16 as Debian-independent packaging (as MIRs are not resolved yet).
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: Work on the MIRs for openjpeg, libtrio, and libimage-exiftool-perl
<tkamppeter> - cups: Updated to 2.1.0-rc1, getting CUPS to 2.1.x already one release before LTS.
<Laney> Sweet5hark: I had too much wurst, it's coming out in my DNA now
<tkamppeter> - Feature Freeze: Checked package versions and updated to current upstream version: system-config-printer, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, hplip, gutenprint, foo2zjs, python-cups, python-smbc
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<larsu> Sweet5hark, pronounciaschon
<willcooke> #topic AOB again
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-08-25 | Current topic: AOB again
<tkamppeter> Sorry, everything crashed here, I had to reboot my laptop, my router, and everything.
<willcooke> I'm having similar issues
<willcooke> ok, I will hand Will's laptopback
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 25 15:59:56 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-08-25-15.31.moin.txt
<Laney> from one will to another
<Laney> thanks
<didrocks> thanks guys
<willcooke> thanks
<attente> thanks
<larsu> thanks attente
<Laney> attente should chair every week
<robert_ancell> willcooke draws some runes, chants something intelligible and attente comes back to life
<attente> \o/
<Laney> attente: hey
<Laney> there's a nice set of climbs up at the minute...
<Laney> come up on friday.........
<seb128> thanks
<Sweet5hark> thanks
<willcooke> what just happened?
<willcooke> I saw a light at the end of a tunnel
<attente> Laney: leaving friday night :(
<Laney> come back with me thursday night!
<seb128> Laney, you are coming on thursday?
<Laney> you don't have to, like, work or anything
<Laney> seb128: yep, 06:30 train!
<seb128> excellent!
<Laney> it's going to be brutal
<seb128> well not the earlier start
<seb128> but having you there ;-)
<attente> :o
<Laney> ya
<Laney> willcooke: can you get me on the list so that I can get past the guys with the guns? :)
<willcooke> Laney, ack
<Laney> I'm sad the strike is off
<Laney> was looking forward to observing the chaos
<willcooke> Laney, done
<Laney> merci!
 * Laney GY!BE on headphones, loud
<Laney> testsuite music
<Laney> do I have to send PropertiesChanged myself with gdbus?
<Laney> looks like it
<larsu> Laney, not if you're using GDBusProxy
<Laney> larsu: hm?
<larsu> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Laney> I'm extending this timedated mock
<Laney> to give it a proper-ish Timezone property
<larsu> and it is using raw gdbusconnection?
<Laney> yeah
<larsu> ah, then you'll have to send PropertiesChanged yourself
<larsu> on the service side you'd need GDBusInterface, which handles this for you
<larsu> but manually is just as easy, the signal is super simple
<Laney> yeah I think I have this
<larsu> ah, then it should emit the signals itself
<Laney> I mean have it implemented :P
<larsu> ah :)
<larsu> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-26
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, hey
<pitti> hey darkxst
<darkxst> pitti, do you know if there are really still cases where plymouth can get stuck with a 16color framebuffer?
<pitti> darkxst: I don't know (I've never worked on plymouth/graphical boot), but it seems unlikely
<pitti> with KMS it of course doesn't happen, with fbdev it shouldn't either, and the next fallback is plain text mode
<darkxst> pitti, right, and pretty much everything on intel platforms is using KMS these days?
<pitti> I don't know about the proprietary nvidia/amd drivers
<pitti> nvidia had used plaintext boot for a long time, not sure if that's still the case
<darkxst> nvidia have KMS, but its not the standard one, think they are porting over to that though
<pitti> oh, they do? I thought KMS was GPL-only, so you can't legally have a KMS-capable proprietary driver
<pitti> but maybe that changed now
<darkxst> I think they blacklisted the graphical plymouth, because it causing problems with their framebuffer
<darkxst> pitti, they are doing a big restructure of their kernel side to support wayland etc
<pitti> or that; but then you also wouldn't run into a graphical 16 color fb
<darkxst> yeh exactly that is just text
<pitti> or are you talking about the classical text mode?
<pitti> that happens all the time, and must be supported
<darkxst> no the ubuntu theme, has fallback to 16color
<darkxst> (graphical)
<darkxst> but that is a pain for what we want to do since there is no alpha channel then
<darkxst> and I guess worst case is they won't see the animation if it really happens, other things like passwords etc are all the same as per ubuntu theme
<darkxst> pitti, btw I think nividia are going to register their own KMS service that than emulates the GPL-only API's from within their driver
<pitti> heh -- kernel license wars :)
<darkxst> indeed
<darkxst> and nothing ever happens to the companies that just blatantly abuse GPL code
<pitti> aside from being shown the finger, but they can surely live with that :)
<darkxst> there are far worse companies out there than nvidia!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va bien pitti, et toi ?
<larsu> seb128, morning!
 * larsu didn't see you come in
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey larsu, how are you?
<larsu> seb128, great thanks! convincing quilt to take changes to my patch
<larsu> how are you?
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> quilt refresh!
<larsu> ya...
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<larsu> but quilt add, too
<larsu> seb128, we miss you in that certain other channel
<pitti> hey seb128!
<pitti> hello larsu
<seb128> hey pitti
<larsu> "morning" pitti
<seb128> larsu, oh, right, removed that from my list yesterday and I'm not really looking at IRC yet today ;-)
<pitti> larsu: yeah, almost lunchtime :)
<larsu> hehe
<larsu> seb128, no worries :)
<larsu> fyi: I'm off this afternoon
<pitti> seb128: did you notice that the new bluetooth indicator regressed again? if you disable bluetooth it disappears entirely instead of graying out
<pitti> didn't we fix this like three times already?
<larsu> isn't that by design?
<seb128> larsu, oh? have fun!
<didrocks> pitti: you meant *run*time
<larsu> seb128, helping a friend move to Hamburg :)
<pitti> didrocks: cą aussi !
<larsu> ah, pitti is right, it should be insensitive instead of disappearing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#PC
<pitti> that's how it worked with bluez4
<larsu> it should only disappear when the computer doesn't have bluetooth
<pitti> I think with bluez5 it went away entirely, and the new version from yesterday didn't fix that yet
<pitti> although it should really only look at rfkill, not at bluez
<pitti> this bug keeps coming back :(
<pitti> (we do have a mock for rfkill, just saying..)
<seb128> larsu, hope it's not raining ;-)
<larsu> thanks. looks fine so far
<larsu> very sunny
<larsu> pitti, maybe it can't differentiate between "bluetooth is off" and "no bluetooth hw available"
<seb128> pitti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#Indicator_and_menu states
<seb128> "When Bluetooth is off, to save space the Bluetooth indicator should not be present at all. "
<seb128> talk to mpt about it I guess?
<larsu> seb128, this is on the phone, though
<seb128> larsu, convergence? ;-)
<larsu> seb128, yes, I agree, but the spec says otherwise for the desktop
<pitti> larsu: sure it can; check rfkill list, you'll have a soft blocked bluetooth device
<pitti> that's how it was fixed previously
<larsu> pitti, just thinking out loud :)
<Laney> hai
<larsu> L.a.n.e.y!
<pitti> it's really wrong for a desktop to disappear -- you have no (obvious) way to reenable it
<seb128> hey Laney
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<larsu> pitti, same on the phone, no?
<seb128> pitti, did that fix you mention ever landed?
<seb128> I though we had issues when robert_ancell previously tried to do that
<pitti> seb128: sure, it has worked fine since vivid
<larsu> pitti, I tend to agree though - and we have more than enough space in the menu bar
<Laney> GREAT!
<pitti> bug 1126108
<ubot5> bug 1126108 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Indicator disappears entirely when disabling / turning off bluetooth" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126108
<Laney> yeah this worked before
<seb128> pitti, k, dunno then, patches are welcome ;-) that indicator is basically on low maintainance, I doubt anyone is actively looking at it
 * larsu slowly walks away
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<larsu> Laney, how was climbing?
<Laney> good try
<Laney> but incorrect
<Laney> tuesday -> pub quiz
<larsu> hm?
<larsu> ah. damn. sorry :)
<larsu> how was the pub quiz?
<willcooke> didrocks, am trying to move that meeting now
<didrocks> willcooke: thanks!
<larsu> morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey larsu
<larsu> how's the sprint?
<Laney> larsu: we came (joint) second, but 4(!!!) points behind the winners
<Laney> was fun
<larsu> Laney, the correct German term for this is "ärgerlich"
<larsu> (there's no good english translation)
<Laney> I know es ärgert mich
<larsu> yeah that works as well but sounds a bit stronger to me
<Laney> well I don't know the difference
<Laney> but I know what my one means :P
<Laney> does it mean "I really hope they weren't using their mobile phones"? :)
<larsu> hahaha
<larsu> it's the adjective to "ärgern"
<larsu> so in theory it's very similar
<larsu> but it's used with weaker meaning
<larsu> I love bug #401692
<ubot5> bug 401692 in gedit "Gedit - default file name is "unsaved document"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401692
<larsu> we've carried a patch since '09 for this...
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> we can drop the patch now?
<larsu> no!
<seb128> so "we carry ..."
<larsu> the upstream bug even has comments from this year
<larsu> seb128, true :)
 * larsu makes them a proper patch and comments
<seb128> well at least it's an easy to maintain change
<larsu> it's also stupid
<larsu> but yeah...
<larsu> easily applied
<seb128> right
<seb128> still woth it imho, it's confusing that your saved documented are name unsaved document by default
<larsu> yes of course!
<larsu> unsaved is so stupid that I don't even begin to understand how they didn't change it upstream yet
 * larsu goes all mpt on them and makes a list of apps and their default file names
<seb128> lol
<robert_ancell> larsu, Simple Scan is "Scanned Document"
<larsu> robert_ancell, thanks!
<didrocks> tjaalton: hey, is there any way to ensure that UXA is chosen as the AccelMethod before I report the new crash?
<didrocks> (intel driver regular crash)
<tjaalton> didrocks: check x log
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, seems I'm still using SNA then
 * didrocks changes capital letter and wait for next crash to check logs
<didrocks> hum, seems that even setting it in non capital letter doesn't work for some users: http://askubuntu.com/questions/638231/how-can-i-switch-graphic-card-acceleration-from-sna-to-uxa
<didrocks> tjaalton: any idea what's wrong with the syntax? ^
<tjaalton> is it all quoted?
<tjaalton> the very beginning and end
<didrocks> tjaalton: ah yeah, this user sounded to have it wrong
<didrocks> anyway, let's see after my next crash, will keep you posted :)
<didrocks> (seems like the bug started to be popular btw)
<tjaalton> do you use chromium?
<TheMuso> query willcooke
<TheMuso> Wquery willcooke Whoops. :)
<willcooke> TheMuso, :)
<Laney> doh
<didrocks> tjaalton: chrome, indeed
<didrocks> that's how I saw that pattern
<tjaalton> guess something changed in chromium then that triggers this
<tjaalton> since the driver stack didn't
<tjaalton> and vivid got the same update
 * larsu yells at quilt
<larsu> (and remembers `exit 0` from now on)
<didrocks> larsu: classical :p
<larsu> it could at least ask!
<didrocks> quilt refresh first ;)
<didrocks> (and it's bzr bd-do)
<larsu> ya, indeed
<didrocks> but if you don't run bzr bd-do first now
<didrocks> you can still access it
<didrocks> in ../build-area/package-name_version
<larsu> I really yelled at that workflow. sorry quilt!
<didrocks> then quilt refresh
<didrocks> cp your patch
<larsu> didrocks, ah, right
<tjaalton> didrocks: I'll build -intel from current master with debug symbols on
<tjaalton> it looks like https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91658
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 91658 in Driver/intel "Xorg segfault during video playback" [Normal,New]
<didrocks> tjaalton: interesting, that can be, however, I definitively got many crashes when I wasn't watching a video
<larsu> oh wow, we have ubunut.com!
<larsu> just typoed that and wondered why it worked :)
<pitti> didrocks: *maintenant* c'est l'heure de courier :)
<didrocks> pitti: héhé, pareil ici (bientôt)
<seb128> pitti, bon sport ;-)*
<seb128> didrocks, toi aussi :-)
<pitti> merci !
<seb128> pitti, tu ne manges pas à midi ?
<pitti> I think I tamed the ppc64el workers enough, /me releases the autopkgtest flood upon them and runs away to evade the splinters :)
<pitti> seb128: pas encore, après le courier
<seb128> k
<seb128> enjoy!
<larsu> Laney, (and maybe seb128), I've got a first gedit 3.16 branch up if you're interested: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gedit/update-316
<larsu> it's missing a few bits and it has a headerbar
<seb128> larsu, good, I'm running the gnome3 ppa version since yesterday
<seb128> let me try yours
<larsu> most importantly the menubar patch
<seb128> I was close from reverting to 3.8
<seb128> I'm not getting used to the new ui when maximized :-(
<larsu> menubar patch is definitely coming (but won't have time today, have to leave)
<seb128> the titlebar showing under the panel and the double decorations are really annoying :-/
<larsu> seb128, headerbar is not yet decided. I'll add a patch if we don't
<larsu> seb128, yeah... I have the same issue. We could theme it differently when maximizefd
<didrocks> seb128: merci ;)
<Laney> we can't do this headerbar stuff for 15.10 surely
<larsu> seb128, but I've got to run now. See you all tomorrow!
<Laney> bye!
<seb128> larsu, good luck with the moving ;-)
<didrocks> see you larsu!
<larsu> thanks :)
<didrocks> don't break anything while moving and don't break anything on you as well :)
 * larsu tries
<popey> didrocks: http://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/08/26/unity-comes-to-linux-experimental-build-now-available/
<didrocks> popey: waow, excellent!
 * didrocks can't wait for this day to happen
<didrocks> (when it's more marked as stable)
<didrocks> I'll have a try though :)
<seb128> tseliot, Laney, can you merge&clean silo9 (usd)?
<seb128> it's in proposed but there is a checkbox to say to ignore that it didn't migrate
<seb128> there are no silo available atm, that seems an obvious one we could claim back
<Laney> Are you in there? do it
<Laney> I didn't publish it
<seb128> k
<Laney> otherwise I've got to go get the yubikey :P
<seb128> did it
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> ta
<Laney> brb, dell man is here
<Laney> i haz speakers
<Laney> is g_bus_unown_name supposed to call the name_lost callback?
<willcooke> Trevinho, hey!  Going through old bugs....
<willcooke> uhhh ohhhhh
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/798445
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798445 in unity (Ubuntu) "can't discern between two files or folder with identical names " [High,Incomplete]
<Trevinho> _o
<willcooke> Just had a v. quick chat with JohnLea
<Trevinho> :o
<willcooke> Just to let you know, I've put it on the list for consideration
<willcooke> if you have any good ideas, let me know
<Trevinho> yeah, that's actually something I noticed as well
<willcooke> JohnLea said pretty much the only option is to put it in to the right-click screen
<willcooke> preview I guess it's called :)
<Trevinho> mh, yeah I was thinking exactly the same
<Trevinho> yes preview
<Trevinho> but... Well, having a quick look is also soemthing that can help
<willcooke> but anyway, just ponder it at your leisure, if you think of anything cool, let me know
<Trevinho> maybe... Something on mouse hover such as showing a collapsed path
<willcooke> we spoke about that, adding a whole new thing in hover seems like a bad idea, but I think it's a better solution than having to click
<willcooke> so, dunnno
<Trevinho> but indeed preview should state it
<willcooke> oki, well - it's on the list :)
<Trevinho> No I didn't want things such as pop-ups, but something like that the name changes once you're hovering for a certain amount of time
<willcooke> ohh, nice
<willcooke> hover over it and the full path could scroll by?
<willcooke> in place of the name
<Trevinho> something like that
<willcooke> iiiinnnnnteresting
<Trevinho> what was the tag name?
<Trevinho> ah ok I see it
<Trevinho> willcooke: also a way to go trough the approved backlog, just browse bugs in the ayatana-design side. Some were commited and still there :)
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> willcooke: I had collected these http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12199413/
<Trevinho> (and others, but need to do the tagging properly)
 * willcooke reviews
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> anyone having issues with LP?  I keep getting timeouts trying to comment on bugs, and for once I don't think it's related to wifi
<qengho> I got some new Http 500 page yesterday.
<qengho> Mine was too quick to be a normal timeout, though.
<qengho> Er, maybe it was a "down for upgrade" page, now that I think about it.
<willcooke> meh, now it works
 * willcooke blames wifi again
<seb128> works for me
<degorenko> hello here! Is here anyone around, who can help me? I want to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sahara/+bug/1452698 I found this instruction: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html is it correct?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452698 in sahara (Ubuntu) "Issue in sahara-common.postinst.in: sahara-db-manage is executet on fresh install (even without a db-connection)" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> degorenko, hey, try #ubuntu for user issues
<degorenko> seb128, ok, thanks
<mitya57> Actually that doesn't sound like an user issue
<mitya57> degorenko, ping coreycb or jamespage on #ubuntu-devel, they touched it last
<degorenko> mitya57, ok, will do :)
<willcooke> going to check in to the hotel
<Trevinho> seb128: I've made this (so I can apply the same to dash as well): https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/osd-scrollbars-improvements/+merge/269245
<Trevinho> do you prefer I wait larsu for checking that?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, I need to go now, we have a sprint dinner tonight and meeting is in 30 min
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, right... I forgot you were in london :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> your video looks good :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: I've also this https://transfer.sh/YLymC/out-19.ogv but it needs gtk patching (small theming thing)
<Trevinho> and probably some transitions, which - for some reason -doesn't work
 * Trevinho also wonders why all the theming stuff inside gtkscrolledwindow is hardcoded :o
<Laney> bye!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-27
<EphraimMB> How do I start contributing by developing and improving Ubuntu on Windows 10?
<pitti> Good morning
 * Laney is in pitti time
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: almost, I've been up since 6 already :)
<Laney> pitti: I was up at 0545 but had to cycle to the 0630 train ;-)
<Laney> it was still dark at that time, scary
<pitti> wow
<Laney> feeling surprisingly ok so far though!
<pitti> yeah, no nice long summer evenings/early mornings any more :(
<pitti> Laney: it gets much easier after some time -- I never actually use an alarm clock, I just wake up at 6
<Laney> I'd probably do it if Rosie was on an early schedule
 * Laney zones out until arriving at London
<didrocks> good morning
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<didrocks> good morning early Laney :)
<didrocks> in the train ?
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> nice! Say hi to everyone I know in Bluefinn :)
<Laney> surrounded by suits
<didrocks> ahah, London man, London…
<didrocks> hide hide
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! autant tard aujourd'hui ?
<pitti> es-tu allé courier le matin ?
<pitti> "tant tard"?
<darkxst> hey pitti Laney didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: oui, j'ai eu u npeu de mal à me réveiller :)
<didrocks> pitti: "si tard"
<didrocks> un peu*
<didrocks> good evening darkxst
<didrocks> pitti: pas encore allé courir, je vais essayer avant midi :)
<pitti> didrocks: I wanted to say "so late"; "si tard" -> "if late"?
<didrocks> pitti: so late -> si tard ;)
<didrocks> si can be "tellement"
<pitti> didrocks: uh, get well soon! debflu?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, wrong channel? never told I was sick :)
<didrocks> pitti: for instance "tu es si maigre"
<darkxst> I seem to have ozflu ;(
<didrocks> darkxst: how many people to such events?
<didrocks> darkxst: get better ;)
<darkxst> I suppose I caught it at my shed party friday night, but there was only a dozen people there!
<pitti> didrocks: maigre> oui, je sais, mais je ne peux pas obtenier plus lourd :)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> darkxst: that's even still to get sick :p
<darkxst> yeh, and I suppose it was worth it, even if it was just to see our crazy dogs that hate every stranger loving the party, and going to strangers for pats!
<didrocks> heh
<darkxst> now onto making them like the chickens, but was too sick to get them this week
<didrocks> pitti: any idea to do some effective file replacement? (without copying the whole file, but with inline?) I have a big file (1G), and I want to strip anything before a certain tag.
<didrocks> pitti: so doing somthing similar to awk '/^__ARCHIVE_BEGINS_HERE__/ {print NR + 1; exit 0; }'
<didrocks> and then tail -n+${ARCHIVE}
<pitti> didrocks: hm, stripping anything after is a simple truncate(), but for "before" you need to rewrite the file anyway
<didrocks> (with that result)
<pitti> i. e. I don't think you can do it inline
<didrocks> so I guess the magic fileinput?
<pitti> didrocks: in python or shell?
<didrocks> pitti: preferably in python
<pitti> didrocks: grep -A100000000000000000 '/^__ARCHIVE_BEGINS_HERE__/' file > file.new; mv file.new file
<darkxst> didrocks, python is crap with big files!
<pitti> didrocks: I suppose the __ARCHIVE_BEGINS_HERE__/ tag isn't too deep into the file?
<pitti> didrocks: so yeah, I'd open the file, iterate over lines until you find the tag (line.startswith()), then move to reading/writing ~ 1 MB blocks with plain .read()/.write()
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's at less than an hundred line
<pitti> that should be reasonably efficient, and avoid reading/writing tons of lines (which is horribly expensive)
<pitti> didrocks: oh wait, lines -- you really want binary mode there
<pitti> ah, that's fine, "for line in f:" works with binary files too (you get lines as bytearrays)
<pitti> just use "if line.startswith(b'foo')) then
<pitti> darkxst: really? that should be pretty much I/O bound
<didrocks> so, opening it in binary mode, starting to read the tag (line.startswith(b'tag')) and once found, just switch to read/write by 1MB size?
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, or 4 MB even
<pitti> didrocks: or even easier -- shutil.copyfileobj() :)
<didrocks> seriously? shutil really has a tool for everything :)
 * didrocks looks
<pitti> which probably isn't much more than just a read/write loop :)
<didrocks> yep
<darkxst> pitti, maybe it was matplotlib bound in my case, could be better just streaming strings
<didrocks> ok, and seems the length parameter isn't really needed by default, it will read in chunks as suited
<pitti> time python3 -c 'import shutil, sys; f = open(sys.argv[1], "rb"); g = open(sys.argv[1] + ".new", "wb"); shutil.copyfileobj(f, g, 1048576)' bigfile
<pitti> versus
<pitti> cp bigfile bigfile.new
<pitti> python took 16.5 s, cp 15.2 s, both after echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<pitti> not much difference
<pitti> didrocks: what's teh default length?
<didrocks> pitti: ahah you're right copyfileobj() is really just a read/write with a "if not buf" protection
<didrocks> pitti: 16*1024
<pitti> didrocks: ah, 16 kB is pretty small
<didrocks> yeah, should probably do 4M
<pitti> KiB even
<didrocks> ok, let's give it a spin and see the speed here
<didrocks> thanks a lot pitti :)
<pitti> de rien :)
<pitti> didrocks: using 4 MiB of RAM for that doesn't sound unreasonable these days
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> larsu: guten Morgen! alles senkrecht?
<larsu> pitti, klar! Gestern nem Kumpel geholfen, nach HH umzuziehen. Bei dir?
<didrocks> good morning larsu
<larsu> hi didrocks! How are you?
<pitti> larsu: oh, wow; lots of carrying furniture then? everything fine here, thanks
<larsu> pitti, ya. And a looooong drive
<pitti> larsu: oh? isn't that just 1.5 hours or so?
<larsu> pitti, no, more like 3-3.5
<didrocks> larsu: I'm great, thanks, yourself?
<larsu> didrocks, great as well. A bit tired from the long drive and move yesterday
 * larsu is running gedit 3.16
<larsu> I guess I should start using it a bit
<didrocks> larsu: nothing broken?
<larsu> didrocks, with the move or gedit?
<didrocks> larsu: the move ;)
<larsu> didrocks, ya, all good :)
<larsu> was very smooth
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I have another option, I can decompress on the fly just giving the fd (forgot I implemented that in Ubuntu Make), so I can actually avoid the copy, just giving the opened fd (after reading the header) to my decompressor
<didrocks> larsu: nice to hear :)
<willcooke> Hey cyphermox, how are you?  System76 have asked if we can help them with this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/1465396
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1465396 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Please provide a signed syslinux-efi for secure-boot enabled systems" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> cyphermox, any ideas on that?  Should I speak to Steve L?
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<larsu> hi willcooke
<willcooke> hey didrocks, ca va?
<willcooke> what up larsu
<didrocks> willcooke: implementing the Unity 3D support in Make as experimental
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> didrocks, woot!!  Should we have a chat with them as well?  So we're all in sync?
<didrocks> willcooke: waiting for having the first prototype, and then, yeah, poking popey :)
<larsu> willcooke, good good, thanks. You?
<larsu> hi seb128!
<larsu> did you give gedit a spin?
<seb128> hey larsu
 * larsu is about to upload a version with a menubar
<seb128> yes, seems to work fine
<seb128> did you notice that the win is black for a second before displaying content?
<seb128> I wonder if that has to do with csd as well
<larsu> seb128, indeed. Not sure
<larsu> it's only a very short flash for me
<larsu> update pushed
<popey> didrocks: \o/
<Laney> PHEW
<Laney> I MADE IT
<seb128> larsu, your box is a new one, I'm on the the slow inspiron testbox
<seb128> hey Laney :-)
<larsu> Laney!
<larsu> how was the trip?
<Laney> suitful
<larsu> haha
<larsu> seb128, I blame compiz
<larsu> (for no reason)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> but I took a bike from the train station
<seb128> when in doubt, blame compiz?
<Laney> which was...
<Laney> ya
<seb128> we can't do that anymore, we own compiz now :p
<larsu> let's wait for mark's ok before landing this
<seb128> Trreeeviiinho
<didrocks> argh, failure from tarfile python stdlib
<didrocks> If fileobj is specified, it is used as an alternative to a file object opened for name. It is supposed to be at position 0.
<didrocks> I don't want it to be at position 0 :/
<didrocks> pitti: so I guess I'll have to copy in a new file ^ :/
<didrocks> (sad face)
<pitti> didrocks: meh :(
<pitti> didrocks: I thought you needed to uncompress it first
<didrocks> pitti: tarfile would uncompress it
<didrocks> and my internal API accepts a fd, so I was just thinking:
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. if you hand over the (non-zero) fd to GZipFile  first, and then the gzip fd to tarfile it might work?
<didrocks> "skip the head", give the opened fd to tarfile
<didrocks> pitti: I'm using tarfile to directly, which uncompress
<pitti> i. e. the analog of "tar xz -" → "gzip -cd - | tar x -"
<didrocks> I can maybe try to do GZipFile first, then tarfile
<pitti> didrocks: right, but you could let gzip do that separately
<didrocks> pitti: but, then, I'll get a bytearray loaded in memory of my program of the unzipped content tar?
<pitti> didrocks: no, gzip also decompresses in chunks
<pitti> i. e. it lazily reads from the compressed fd as you read() from the gzip object
<pitti> this is python, pretty much everything fits together well :)
 * didrocks gives a try
<pitti> didrocks: I mean "gzip" the py module, although it's of course equally true for the program
<pitti> didrocks: if all else fails, just determine the offset and systemd.check_call('dd ofs=NNNN bs=4M %(file)s | tar -C %(destdir)s -x -', shell=True) or something such :)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, ifs= of course
<pitti> but the above should actually pretty much do the same
<didrocks> pitti: argh, tarinfo tries to look at the file format, see that it's supposed to be a gziped file and bail out
<didrocks> pitti: just got something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204312/
<didrocks> annoying that it's doing that check, and seek(0) for direct usage I guess :/
<pitti> didrocks: why, can't you open it in "r:" mode to avoid the transparent compression check?
<pitti> didrocks: ah yes, mode "r" (auto-detect) is the default -- use r:
<pitti> didrocks: maybe 'r:gz' even works without the seek / "be at pos 0" requirement?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm sending different kinds of file generically to this class, let me try that for prototyping still :)
<pitti> didrocks: "fd = new_fd": I'd seriously recommend using gz_fd and tar_fd to avoid confusion
<didrocks> interesting, mode "r:" still does this check
<pitti> and also to avoid premature auto-closing
<didrocks> pitti: it's just for testing, of course I would use with context and such in real code :p
<didrocks> (the real code is in between multiple try/exec)
<didrocks> yeah, so mode="r:" really insist in the gzip format
<pitti> 'r: 'Open for reading exclusively without compression.
<pitti> didrocks: wow, so you found a bug in tarfile
<didrocks> pitti: second one for the record :)
<didrocks> the first one is still "fix in progress" for a year or so
<pitti> didrocks: did you try the "r|" mode? ("For special purposes, there is a second format for mode...")
<pitti> I've never tried that
<pitti> but it doesn't seek and stuff
<pitti> "Use this variant in combination with e.g. sys.stdin, a socket file object or a tape device."
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, good catch!
 * didrocks looks first with a traditional .gz file
<pitti> didrocks: right, "r|gz" sounds promising too
<didrocks> or even "r|*"
<didrocks> so that I don't regress existing behavior :)
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> so | vs. : is mostly just "don't seek dammit, I know what I'm doing"
<pitti> and I suppose pretty much the only thing that works is extractall(), no individual .extract()
<pitti> but one really doesn't want to seek() in a gzipped file anyway, it'll kill you
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * pitti te donne une accolade en retour
<didrocks> works perfectly and avoided a 1GiB copy!
<didrocks> and still backward compatible with my other frameworks ;)
<didrocks> should I exit or quit? http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/exitquit.png
<didrocks> popey: you maybe want to bring that to our unity3d friends :)
<pitti> didrocks: choose wisely!
<didrocks> heh
<pitti> didrocks: but please don't quit!
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> pitti: I tried both, no cookies or surprises saddly :p
<popey> there is a bug reporting process for unity3d
<popey> http://unity3d.com/unity/qa/bug-reporting
<didrocks> popey: let me look at what they want for the linux version, I guess there is a tag
<popey> they have a tool which catches crashes too
<popey> (used it this morning)
<darkxst> Laney, how does spam get though devel-permissions list?
<Laney> darkxst: it's an open list
<Laney> report it to rt@ubuntu.com (or whatever it is) and ask them to remove/improve the filter
<Laney> lots of stuff gets moderated and I kill it then
<Fudge> evening folks
<darkxst> Laney, too sick for that, will try eat dinner and then sleep
<Laney> try Debian lists if you like spam :P
<darkxst> I have them off to their own folder, but more for the debian spam
<darkxst> pkg-gnome gets all of it
<mpt> larsu, “goes all mpt on them”? *blush*
<larsu> mpt, I only found 4 apps or so. Sure you would have made a list of 20 ;)
<mpt> Calling a saved document “Unsaved Document” is like opening a second document window in exactly the same place on screen as the first one
<mpt> Incredibly easy for the developer to do, and also THE WORST POSSIBLE CHOICE
<larsu> ya... I said as much on the original bug report
<larsu> and in fact, changing it to "Untitled Document" is very easy for the developer as well
<mpt> (Well, maybe “This Document Will Self-Destruct in Ten Seconds” would be slightly worse)
<larsu> (and a bit harder for translators)
<larsu> haha
<larsu> mpt, for the record, it hasn't been like this in ubuntu since 2009
<larsu> it's "Untitled Document"
<mpt> Yes, I read the upstream bug report :-)
<larsu> of course you did :)
<larsu> feel free to weigh in if you have more arguments
<larsu> but really, this should be a no-brainer
<larsu> srsly
<Laney> push it!
 * larsu has bad experience with just pushing stuff
<Laney> also, go reply to $gnome_sysadmin_whose_name_i_forgot and vouch for me
<Laney> please :)
<larsu> Laney, nobody asked me?!
<Laney> he said he did
<larsu> andrea probably?
<larsu> nope
<larsu> I would have answered immediately!
<larsu> FROM HOLIDAYS
<larsu> FROM THE BEACH
<larsu> you know?!
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> fwding
<Laney> DONE
<larsu> didn't get a mail from him
<Laney> well maybe you can reply to this one or something :/
<larsu> pinged him
<Laney> ♥
<larsu> ➹
<larsu> Trevinho, hey! Where do the designs for your scrollbars come from?
<larsu> Trevinho, thanks for working on this
<Trevinho> larsu: hey
<Trevinho> larsu: well... my head :P
<Trevinho> larsu: no, joking... I just tried to make them look more like the old ones
<larsu> Trevinho, ah - the description sounds like there's a new design
<seb128> florian just said he got the new scrollbar design I think, need to ask him for details
<Trevinho> larsu: I tried to get the slider track to show only when needed (https://transfer.sh/YLymC/out-19.ogv), but at part it needs a change in gtk, I'm not sure I like it in this way (at least it would need some transitions, which - for some reason -doesn't work)
<seb128> well that's for unity8/uitk
<larsu> Trevinho, I think there's one coming up. Can you follow up with design please?
<seb128> but I guess that could help for unity7 as well
<Trevinho> ah, ok... well I'm not sure we want to implement the new design in u7, just keeping the old one
<larsu> Trevinho, yeah I tried it as well with the same conclusion :)
<larsu> seb128, we want something similar no? Convergence in all dimensions!
<Trevinho> larsu: I can send the patch however...
<seb128> larsu, right
<larsu> Trevinho, send which patch to where?
<Trevinho> larsu: not sure. ask willcooke also. We had a similar discussion for the launcher look
<Trevinho> larsu: to allow to theme the track independently from the slider when on-hover...
<larsu> Trevinho, let's only do that if we actually end up needing it
<Trevinho> larsu: also, wondering why most of the numbers in gtkscrolledwindow are hardcoded (such as the proximity)... And probably even with hidpi in mind.
<Trevinho> without*
<larsu> Trevinho, they're logical pixel values, which work in hidpi as well
<larsu> Trevinho, what else? A setting?
<larsu> I don't think that's the kind of thing people want to change
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, at theme level
<Trevinho> Or disable the fact they are hidden/shown... Or the fade-in/out timings
<Trevinho> all these things should be themable imho
<larsu> Trevinho, could be, yeah :)
<willcooke> larsu, Trevinho - Just spoke to Design, they will have some visuals for us next week
<larsu> nice! Thanks willcooke
<Trevinho> Mh, ok
<willcooke> The new U8 scroll bars look similar, but are not functionally the same - so we'll need to style ours to look close to what they have in U8 so that Gtk apps in U8 look the same.
<willcooke> *the same as the Gtk ones
<Trevinho> mh
<willcooke> urgh that was a mess, let me try again...
<willcooke> Design will give us some visuals for the new overlay scroll bars in U7 desktop.
<willcooke> Trevinho, what's the issue?
<Trevinho> the fact is that even dash scrollbars should match these, so... I would love to avoid to redo stuff :)
<Trevinho> Anyway, I guess that gtk apps in u8 would need a new theme anyway, isnt' it?
<larsu> yes, they will
<Trevinho> So, if we keep the X11 desktop with a slightly different look (as it used to be + some improvements), we can still try to emulate the old designs as much as we can
<larsu> and really I'd like to move towards that in unity7 and all
<larsu> so that we have *some* new stuff on the desktop the coming cycles
<larsu> Trevinho, why? Let's show that we're working towards the new stuff
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, it's just that if they're also functionally different, maybe there's something more to do
<larsu> Trevinho, I don't expect them to be tbh
<willcooke> right
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah, we will need to make the dash scroll bars look like these new ones, but there won't be a lot of difference between this and what you have already done
<Trevinho> ok good
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/595845
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 595845 in cairo (Ubuntu) "libcairo2 1.9.10 makes Ubuntu 10.10 slow" [Medium,Fix released]
<cyphermox> willcooke: you should talk to slangasek about it
<willcooke> thx cyphermox
<seb128> attente, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88584
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 88584 in Driver/intel "[ilk] Font and screen corruption in GTK+ applications" [Major,New]
<pitti> Laney: do you plan to update dbus to 1.10.0 to get to the stable release?
<pitti> Laney: (also, selfish reason: this allegedly allows shipping d-bus policies in /usr/share, getting rid of these pesky conffiles in /etc/)
<Laney> pitti: yes
<pitti> nice
<Laney> 1.9.x should already have this
<Laney> feel free to do the merge if you want
<pitti> Laney: ah, does it? no /usr/share/dbus-1/system.d/ yet
<Laney> I guess we don't ship anything there
<Laney> the package doesn't make the directories
<pitti> Laney: well, we need to wait until it comes out of experimental anyway
<pitti> not going to introduce ubuntu deltas for removing conffiles, but I was curious whether we'll get this <= Debian
<pitti> but if we already have it, cool
<Laney> we should be able to start doing this for Ubuntu stuff already
<pitti> yes
 * didrocks relocating to a train, bbl!
 * ogra_ wonders if thats a CI train ... and if didier also has a biletto :)
<Laney> biltong
 * didrocks smells that we are in the train for a long time
<didrocks> collision in the train in front of us
<didrocks> so, stuck
<pitti> didrocks: meh :(
<seb128> didrocks, rage quit the train!
<didrocks> seb128: well, can't really exit on rails :p
<Trevinho> about to leave... China is waiting me
<seb128> Trevinho, safe trip!
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
 * didrocks will save battery by not thethering, still stuck in the train, we'll see! Anyway, have a good week-end everyone!
<mdeslaur> How do I turn off gtk overlay scrollbars for a particular window?
<mdeslaur> I tried gtk_scrolled_window_set_overlay_scrolling () but it just makes the scrollbars go away completely
<hikiko> hello from paris
<qengho> salut
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-28
<pitti> Good morning
<Gui1524> Hey guys, is anybody on, if so, is this the place to share ideas for ubuntu?
<willcooke> morning
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: hey, the latest xserver upload seems to be in proposed still, do you know what's blocking it?
<tjaalton> I have a pending commit to push, disabling optimus rotation again
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, no, I'm not sure what's blocking it sorry
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1471998
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471998 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Support copy-paste between X and Mir" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, thx
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: ok, I'll try to find out
<larsu> hi!
<kenvandine> hey larsu!
<larsu> hi kenvandine! You in London as well?
<kenvandine> yup
<larsu> cool. How is it?
<kenvandine> good, it was a bit rainy
<kenvandine> but a great sprint
 * kenvandine loves sprints with lots of hacking and not many meetings :)
<larsu> hehe everybody does ;)
<ndg> Will the mobile/touch layout double as a big picture mode for large displays and TVs in unity8?
<Laney> tjaalton: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#xorg-server that test in progress
<tjaalton> Laney: uh, why is fglrx tests run on arch that doesn't have it
<Laney> If it always fails then it won't hold back the package
<Laney> Maybe it's stuck in Test in progress for some reason, like a bug
<tjaalton> yes, all the attempts have failed
<Laney> tjaalton: probably file a bug on lp:auto-package-testing
<Laney> we could skip this but then would lose the state for debugging
<Laney> and with that, I'm going (off today)
<Laney> see you!
<pitti> tjaalton, Laney: we currently trigger dkms packages on all architectures; indeed teh "always failed" on the unsupported arches are a bit of a wart, but they won't hold back anything
<pitti> but I do need to sort out the version mismatch, looks like a missing apt source in the armhf containers
<tjaalton> ok
<pitti> hm, the apt sources do look fine
<pitti> Get:14 http://ports.ubuntu.com wily-proposed/restricted Sources [28 B]
<pitti> (except for being empty)
<pitti> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/wily-proposed/restricted/binary-armhf/ is still empty, which is weird -- the -proposed source should surely be published everywhere?
<pitti> err, I mean http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/wily-proposed/restricted/source/
 * pitti blames a mirror glitch and just re-runs it
<pitti> tjaalton: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#xorg-server cleared up
<tjaalton> pitti: sweet, thanks
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, bug 1489891
<ubot5> bug 1489891 in Ubuntu Desktop Version Tracker "Generate Ubuntu Touch versions page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489891
<Laney> pitti: Yeah, I was referring to it being 'in progress' forever
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-29
<robert_ancell> desrt, around?
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey
<desrt> robert_ancell: can you let me know what you want to do?
<robert_ancell> desrt, hi. I was wondering if you knew if there was a way to mark dbus arguments as optional
<robert_ancell> (in the XML)
<desrt> dbus doesn't work that way
<desrt> it's best to think of methods as having static signatures
<robert_ancell> So I should make two method? i.e. Login (username, password,) and LoginWithOTP (username, password, otp)
<desrt> precisely.
<robert_ancell> desrt, ta
<desrt> you could also do the usual crap and add an a{sv} everywhere
<robert_ancell> NOOOOOOO :)
<desrt> so you can pass {'opt': <'whatever'>}
<desrt> robert_ancell: since you're here... wanna chat about GDateTime
<desrt> ?
<robert_ancell> The other option I was thinking was allowing otp to be "".
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes please.
<desrt> so what are you trying to do there?
<desrt> are you in a situation where you may need to parse an unknown subset of ISO8601?
<robert_ancell> desrt, I have snapd returning ISO date time strings, so I had to write my own parser (have done this before too)
<desrt> i agree that it would be useful to have a way to turn those into GDateTime directly
<desrt> but why all the need for parsing dates without times, or times without dates, etc?
<robert_ancell> desrt, when I converted it to an upstream patch, I figured if it was going to say ISO8601 it should be compliant.
<robert_ancell> So I implemented the spec as is.
<robert_ancell> I think it's unlikely that the more obscure formats will be actively used.
<robert_ancell> But I could imagine downloading a CSV that I wanted to parse that only had times in it.
<desrt> sure
<desrt> which could make sense, if you had a date
<desrt> but using GDateTime to store only time is really weird
<desrt> and using it to store only dates is not a lot better
<robert_ancell> Yeah, which you would either know from context or some other date
<desrt>  i can understand if the microseconds field is missing, we take it to be 0
<desrt> but other than that, ...
<robert_ancell> desrt, it won't store just times - g_date_time_new returns NULL in that case.
<desrt> It not considered a programmer error for the values to this function to be out of range, but in the case that they are, the function will return NULL.
<desrt> weird!
<desrt> i doubt i would do that again today =)
<robert_ancell> heh
<desrt> so basically, i'd take a really simplified version that breaks out fully-specified ISO8601 strings
<desrt> and returns GDateTime
<robert_ancell> desrt, why not the current code?
<desrt> because it's complicated, and the flags field is ugly
<robert_ancell> desrt, if I move the flags to a g_date_time_new_full wouldn't that bypass that issue?
<robert_ancell> Without the flags you cannot tell the accuracy of the strings, which could be very important.
<desrt> that's my point: if the string is not fully-specified, fail
<desrt> i'd make exactly two exceptions:
<desrt>  - missing microseconds field
<desrt>  - missing timezone
<desrt> in the case of the timezone, i'd allow it to be fed in from outside to be used in case it is missing in the string
<robert_ancell> desrt, define "full-specified"
<desrt> yyyy-mm-dd(T)hh:mm:ss(.mmmmmm)( +-TZ)
<desrt> ie: a precise time, in a specific day
<robert_ancell> what if you get yymmdd?
<desrt> it's not enough to construct GDateTime, since it misses the time
<robert_ancell> I mean yyymmddThhmmss.mmmmm
<desrt> is that valid ISO8601?
<robert_ancell> yes
<desrt> ...wow
<robert_ancell> That's why the parser is like it is...
<desrt> so let's change the name of the function
<desrt> i'm really not super interested in supporting weird and not-commonly-used features of a spec just for the sake of it
<desrt> particularly if it makes the API suck more
<desrt> (aside: one weird feature that may actually be worth supporting is ISO week dates... like 2016-W34-7)
<robert_ancell> But it won't make the API any differntly...
<desrt> wikipedia says "ISO 8601 prescribes, as a minimum, a four-digit year [YYYY] to avoid the year 2000 problem."
<desrt> it will allow dropping the flags enum...
<desrt> since either you will have a GDateTime with all of the things set, or you will get a failure
<robert_ancell> desrt, if the flags is the issue, then why not change to g_date_time_new_from_iso8601 (text) and g_date_time_new_from_iso8601_full (text, year, month, day, flags)
<desrt> because then we may end up parsing something that is not a date/time, without knowing it
<desrt> what would you do?  just assume midnight?
<robert_ancell> desrt, and the current patch gives you a GDateTime with all of the things set or a failure.
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes, you'd assume midnight
<desrt> that's precisely what i don't want
<desrt> consider as well, that midnight is a particularly awful time to choose
<robert_ancell> desrt, ok, then g_date_time_new_from_iso8601_full  (text, year, month, day, hour, minute, second, flags)
<desrt> since it's very likely to be a different day in a neighbouring timezone, or even with the application of daylight savings time or not
<robert_ancell> and the simpler case rejects anything without all the fields set
<desrt> can we just skip the _full?
<desrt> seriously... what is your usecase here?
<robert_ancell> I can imagine getting data without seconds or hours set and I wouldn't want to have to write an entire parser in these cases.
<desrt> other than some imagined file that you want to parse that contains a bunch of ISO8601 tests for edge cases...
<robert_ancell> e.g. "2016-08-29T12:51"
<robert_ancell> or timestamps like "12:51:32.1234567" in a log, that I know all occurred today
<desrt> take a look at rfc3339 for example
<desrt> it defines a profile of ISO8601 that is pretty close to what i think we'd actually want to support
<robert_ancell> desrt, ok, so you want g_date_time_new_from_rfc3339
<desrt> that would be a lot more reasonable, imho
<desrt> of course, we can't even really properly support it
<desrt> since it has support for leap seconds, and we don't
<robert_ancell> desrt, and would you support 2016-W34? It is in the RFC
<desrt> i don't consider supporting it to be important
<desrt> but it would be a cool feature that could be understood unambiguously, and would not complicated the API
<robert_ancell> I mean that form is only accurate to 7 days
<robert_ancell> as opposted to 2016-W34-7
<desrt> oh.  no.  of course not.
<desrt> and indeed, it should only be accepted if a time is given, as well
<desrt> it may also be fun to support rfc822 date/time... which, reading the spec, is hilariously US-centric...
<robert_ancell> desrt, ok to push "GTimeZone: Support the Unicode minus character"?
<desrt> basically, i think it may be interesting to do something more like g_date_time_parse() which is guaranteed to accept rfc3339 and other formats as we see fit
<desrt> bug link again, sorry?
<robert_ancell> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753459
<ubot5> Gnome bug 753459 in general "GDateTime: Add conversion functions from/to ISO 8601 strings" [Enhancement,New]
<desrt> why is this needed?
<desrt> does anyone use it for anything?
<robert_ancell> desrt, because ISO8601 strings are allowed to use that character
 * desrt sighs
 * desrt slowly comes to realise that ISO8601 is completely unreasonable, and wants nothing to do with it
<robert_ancell> desrt, I guess if you just want RFC 3339 then it's not required
<robert_ancell> It seems to specify "-" as the minus character
<desrt> RFC 3339 explicitly requires the hyphen (-) symbol to represent negative offsets and does not allow for use of the minus (−) symbol
<desrt> +1
<robert_ancell> ok, I'll make a simplified parser and document the caveats
<desrt> make sure you support " " instead of T
<desrt> the rfc3339 mentions that it ought to be supported, but doesn't do a good job of drawing attention to this fact with the examples, nor the grammar
<robert_ancell> and lowercase too it seems
<robert_ancell> the wording is super vague
<robert_ancell> Applications using this syntax may choose, for the sake of
<robert_ancell>       readability, to specify a full-date and full-time separated by
<robert_ancell>       (say) a space character.
<robert_ancell> or (say) any other character :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, thanks for the review
<desrt> cool.  irccloud is having a very bad day, it seems.
<desrt> last thing i saw was me mentioning to make sure you support spaces instead of 'T's
<desrt> robert_ancell: in any case, i'm gonna go make some food.  got busy working and forgot to eat dinner tonight :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: sorry for rejecting pretty much everything :(
<robert_ancell> desrt, I just pointed out how vague the spec was
<desrt> robert_ancell: k.
<desrt> happy monday, then :)
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hello!
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<pitti> hey Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> bonjour pitti!
<seb128> good morning deskopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! as-tu eu un bon w.e.?
<seb128> salut pitti, oui, mais trop chaud ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien aussi, merci ! Annett et moi avons aidé un collègue à déménager
<pitti> donc on a des muscles dolores :)
<seb128> ah ok, assis devant l'ordinateur pour du repos aujourd'hui alors ;-)
<pitti> seb128: héhé -- alors que j'ai couru ce matin
<seb128> quelle energie !
<pitti> it was actually good for relaxing muscles
<Trevinho> Morning!
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Trevinho> Hey seb128...
<Trevinho> Yeah full of things...
<Trevinho> Pool on Saturday then some "sagre" (kind of popular fairs where food is made by locals and you eat in big tents)
<Trevinho> Wine tasting.... And Fireworks!
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MkD6GqoW/IMG_20160828_234051.jpg
<Trevinho> You, seb128?
<seb128> Trevinho, nice!
<seb128> Trevinho, here it was less fancy, walked a bit around, bbq on saturday evening otherwise mostly relaxed/didn't do much, it was like 37°C so played some video games inside and read a bit
<Trevinho> Ah.... Really hot...
<Trevinho> Here it has been hot too, but I drove to some hills to get some cool air for free :-)
<seb128> :-)
<duflu> Trevinho: Do we have bugs open for the new visual glitches in Unity7 yet? (grey bars at top and right edges, and transparent panel)
<Trevinho> duflu: Yes and a fix is there, but waiting for approval
<Trevinho> Or... Different fix
<duflu> Trevinho: Cool thanks. I didn't want to be another one who just assumes a fix is coming when it isn't :)
<desrt> morning, peeps
<desrt> it's so early that europe hasn't even woken up yet...
 * desrt finds herself wondering how timezones work again
<pitti> hey desrt!
<desrt> guten Morgen
<Trevinho> https://i.imgur.com/8FNGSZA.jpg
<pitti> Trevinho: oh dear -- it's i*n*dentation styles
<pitti> software engineers have also been known to have OCD :)
<desrt> this sign is pretty accurate
<Trevinho> :-)
<desrt> somewhat shamefully, i have to admit that my dinner choices for last night included ordering a pizza, or consuming a full bag of chips as a meal... both would likely have included caffeinated beverages.
<desrt> i didn't actually do either of them... but only because pizzapizza's website wasn't working, and i was too lazy to go out and buy the chips.
<Trevinho> :-D
<duflu> Trevinho: Excuse me... or else I risk my current coffee being dinner
<mitya57> jbicha, please review http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox/ubuntu/revision/275 — is that what you really intended to add?
 * desrt sees that robert_ancell uploaded another version of the patch and couldn't help himself
<desrt> ISO week numbering... my goodness.
<seb128> desrt, ?
<desrt> robert_ancell's patch to add ISO8601 support to glib... i suggested that he trim it down to only rfc3339, but he couldn't help himself, and some 8601 features snuck back in
<desrt> ...like week numbering
<desrt> which introduces a whole bunch of edgecases
<seb128> is there different way to number weeks?
<desrt> no.  there is only one way
<desrt> but it's complicated and confusing and sometimes produces strange results
<desrt> like week 1 of 2015 is partially in 2014
<desrt> and week 53 is partially in 2016
<desrt> so you have dates that are correctly (and canonically) written as 2015-W01-1 and 2015-W53-7 which are actually not in 2015 at all...
<seb128> fun
<desrt> and of course, this is where bugs start coming
<qengho> Oh, that's the one with the Thursday rule?
<qengho> ...yep, it is. That is a fun one.
<seb128> hey qengho
<qengho> seb128: hey! Now's the time to regret not adopting French metric weeks, n'est pas?
<seb128> lol, maybe not ;-)
<seb128> those sound weird
<seb128> but I guess it's like everything, if they were in use we would know them and they would sound normal
<jbicha> mitya57: yes, that looks better
<jbicha> seb128: could you try restarting https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html I broke it this weekend :(
 * Sweet5hark got the color of the toolbar background right with libreoffice and gtk 3.20, it seems.
<Sweet5hark> next up: the buttons themselves (what worked on xenial, doesnt work here).
<Sweet5hark> Hm, if you do a change in a C++ source file and expect different behaviour w/o doing recompilation how do you call that? asking for a friend.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: how do you mean? I'd call it "use a scripting language, dude"
<jbicha> ximion: is there a reason yakkety shouldn't have https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/software-properties.git/tree/debian/patches/0004-Implement-PackageKit-support.patch
<Sweet5hark> pitti: I hear you volunteer to do a high performance rewrite of LibreOffice in Python? exciting!
<pitti> Sweet5hark: I still don't understand your question, if it was meant seriously
<pitti> someone who expects a runtime change after changing a C++ source file without recompilation just needs to be taught how compiled languages work..
<jbicha> is signon-plugin-password used for anything important? because it's no longer on the yakkety install disk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/3.21.90-0ubuntu3
<ximion> jbicha: only that the driver-install stuff has never been tested, and that you ran't yet abort a refresh operation (which the previous code could)
<Sweet5hark> pitti: sorry, i was just being sarcastic, I just forgot the recompile ;)
<ximion> jbicha: but aside from missing testing on Ubuntu and a bit of polish, no, there is no reason why Ubuntu shouldn't have it :)
<pitti> Sweet5hark: also, calling vim and pandoc from python is *really* performant :)
<Sweet5hark> trying to fix gtk3 theming for libreoffice is a bit like playing battleships. E3! nope. D5! nope ....
<Sweet5hark> pitti: ha!
<qengho> How long between plays for you?
<pitti> Sweet5hark: did you find a Pikachu yet?
<jbicha> I don't think aborting refresh of apt sources matters
<Sweet5hark> pitti: I got the one right at the start. But I also found one in the wild later.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: I was kinda annoyed that I wasted a few Dratini at the start. They were so abundant at the park nearby in the first weeks I thought Ill soon have enough of them. But alas, they nerfed the parc (it still has a lot of eevees though).
 * Sweet5hark is back to cga colors on gtk-3.20
<ximion> Laney: I will do an AppStream release probably tomorow or on Wednesday - then, the time of API breaks will be over
<ximion> hmm, is snowball in main?
<ximion> it isn't, hmm...
<Trevinho> tedg: hey, what should I do with the libindicator / unity systemd request?
<seb128> jbicha, would have been nice to wonder if signon-plugin-password was useful before removing the recommends...
<seb128> jbicha, check with mardy he probably knows but I think it's needed yes
<seb128> jbicha, I'm going to have a look to the versions update issue
<jbicha> seb128: well I think the recommends is wrong for ubuntu-gnome, but maybe it needs to be added now to ubuntu-desktop if it's useful?
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, maybe, that should have been a question to ask before doing the change, it's a bit rude to bug other flavors and then ask if maybe they should be fixed
<jbicha> I tested that the Ubuntu SSO integration still works with gnome-software without that
<seb128> I doubt gnome-software uses evolution
<seb128> that's probably something that should be tested by adding a google account to uoa and see if evolution can access the mail/calednar
<seb128> jbicha, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/03/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t13:30 suggests that adding google accounts doesn't work without it, it was added on purpose to fix those issues, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/3.18.2-0ubuntu2
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, but it pulls the Qt stack in to Ubuntu GNOME
<jbicha> how about having libaccount-plugin-1.0-0 depend on it?
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, i understand you have an issue
<seb128> I'm not saying we shouldn't change things
<seb128> just that we should think about how to make it work for everyone
<seb128> rather than cowboying a change for one flavor and screwing the other ones
<seb128> especially that you traded some extra depends for non working features for others
<jbicha> I think that's what I'm doing now
<seb128> I'm unsure what's the right fix because I don't know for what desktops/flavors the signon bits are useful
<jbicha> reverse-depends libaccount-plugin-1.0-0
<seb128> like kde is also use libaccount iirc, so unsure if evolution would need it there
<seb128> having libaccount-plugin depends on it feels wrong, it's a plugin architecture and eds is only one type of account
<seb128> it might also create a depends cycle?
<jbicha> no, I don't see a dependency cycle there
<seb128> I missread your reverse-depends libaccount-plugin-1.0-0 comment then
<seb128> still it looks wrong for the other reason stated
<seb128> the plugin support shouldn't force specific plugins
<seb128> it's like if libpeas was depending on gedit-plugins
<jbicha> we could have libaccount-plugin-google(etc.) depend on it instead if you like that better
<jbicha> I can't tell which plugins need it though
<seb128> yeah, me neither
<jbicha> if I make all the libaccount-plugin-* depend on it, it ends up having the same affect
<tedg> Trevinho: It is on my TODO list for today, I have to fix the policykit-unity8 test suite and then that's next. So I hope it'll be done when you wake up in the morning. Sorry to take so long on it.
<Trevinho> tedg: no worries
<jbicha> I can't get UOA to work in today's daily image, as soon as I click in the embedded webpage in unity's Online Accounts>Google (or Facebook), the page disappears
<jbicha> is that maybe an oxide-qt bug?
<seb128> yeah, there is a bug with the current gcc/libc
<seb128> it errors out
<jbicha> I think having libaccount-plugin-1.0-0 depend on signon-plugin-password is the easiest solution; otherwise I have to touch the ~30 UOA plugins (except not the ones that already depend on mcp-account-manager-uoa)
<jbicha> I wouldn't think things like the Google plugin which already depends on signon-plugin-oauth2 would need signon-plugin-password but given that it's impossible to test it today on yakkety
<seb128> can you talk to mardy to see what he would suggest?
<jbicha> oh, I didn't realize mardy wasn't in this channel
<Sweet5hark> yes! libreoffice toolbar theming fixed for gtk-3.20.
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: just a nitpick but it seems a little odd that libreoffice-gnome depends on libreoffice-gtk2 (which has a few things not in -gtk3)
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: bug 1616673
<ubot5> bug 1616673 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice-gtk2 pulled in by default and should not be" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616673
<jbicha> are xid-fullscreen-on-all-monitors and liblosessioninstalllo.so gtk2 specific?
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: dunno what xid-fullscreen... even is supposed to do. losessioninstall...: havent tested, but dont think so.
<jbicha> hmm, things seem to work without them
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: meh, nah indeed. at least liblosessioninstall should move to -gtk3 or -gnome ...
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: losessioninstall provides some hocks for packagekit/dbus "you should install $foo for this functionality" ...
<jbicha> ok, maybe move it to -gnome since I guess it should work with gtk2 and gtk3
<jbicha> robru: are you able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-seeds/touch-yakkety-tinyxml2/+merge/304207
<robru> jbicha: no, sorry
<jbicha> oops, I guess you're not a core dev yet :(
<robru> jbicha: nope, hopefully one day
<jbicha> maybe I should ask nacc, since I sponsored stuff for him earlier now he can return the favor :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-30
<hikiko>  hi
<jbicha> good morning
<Sweet5hark> moin!
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: yes, will upload the tarballs. hopefully today with the gtk3.20 theming fixes.
<ricotz> alright (btw don't forget to SRU 5.1.5 for xenial)
<willcooke> morning all
<andyrock> morning all
<Laney> well helloooooooooOOoooOoooOOO
<seb128> good mroning desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128 andyrock Laney
<willcooke> another sunny day \o/
<willcooke> what crazy shizzle went down yesterday?
<seb128> hey andyrock Laney willcooke
<seb128> no crazyness don't worry
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx08E0b0Rs0 ?
<Laney> hi!
<Sweet5hark> mooorning all!
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> Laney: bzr branch ~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/trunk is the one to patches on? (because thats the one apt-get source tells me)
<Laney> hi Sweet5hark
<Laney> sounds right
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: dude, I cant "forget" about a 5.1.5 SRU because there wont be one, and by default none was ever planned. ranting more about that wont magically change that, it'll just waste everyones time.
<Sweet5hark> Laney: thx
<seb128> Sweet5hark, there is nothing SRU worthy in that update? (naive question, I've no idea what it changes compared to our current version)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, sound not right to ignore this upsteam release!
<seb128> ricotz, is there any change in it that make it worth getting? does it fix any reported launchpad bug?
<ricotz> there are people effected by bugs fixed there
<ricotz> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/5.1.5/RC1#List_of_fixed_bugs
<ricotz> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/5.1.5/RC2#List_of_fixed_bugs
<ricotz> seb128, hi, I don't know if there are reported launchpad bugs matching fixed ones
<Sweet5hark> seb128: libreoffice SRUs get stuck in review forever and 5.1.5 doesnt fix a security issue. 5.1.6 is the last upstream release on 5.1 and yes, I totally want to get _that_ in xenial as a base for security fixes later down the line as a base for the rest of the LTS.
<ricotz> but it is weird not to do this update if upstream provides it and xenial is a lts release
<seb128> ricotz, it feels weird eating bandwith and review time for updates not worth it
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, explaining it that way is better than ignoring me and then ranting about it like that
<seb128> ricotz, skipping one version if it has no urgent fix might make sense in that regard
<ricotz> seb128, if you feel that way, ok
<seb128> well at the end of the day it's Sweet5hark's decision but he has a point that SRU teams is reluctant to review libreoffice updates
<ricotz> (it is not like those 90 bug fixes are nothing to care about)
<seb128> when is .6 due?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: experience showed that LibreOffice SRU took month to get through review. by then 5.1.6 will be out by upstream. we are currently at 5.1.4 on xenial for security, so not too far behind.
<ricotz> seb128, in 2 months
<Sweet5hark> seb128: october
<ricotz> "Release 5.1.6 	Week 43 , Oct 24, 2016 - Oct 30, 2016"
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, up to Sweet5hark as said
 * ricotz stops
* dinger-donger changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: To find big channels with unlocked topics, use /msg alis list * -min 100 -mode -t    Then you can join them and abuse their /topic for the lulz!
* willcooke changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<ricotz> seb128, Sweet5hark, last note e.g. https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101057
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 101057 in Base "LO crash when creating database using JDK 1.8.0_102" [Major,Verified: fixed]
<Unit193> willcooke: Danke.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz, seb128: thats reported as an OS X only bug?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I don't think so
<ricotz> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=16d60f0632ea16ac5ad8dae2a3781195fef50d9d&h=libreoffice-5-1-5
<hikiko> seb128, about that tty blanking problem you had: a guy in an arch forum suggest we replace our fb with this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/uvesafb I didn't try it yet on my laptop tbh, but you might want to get a look
<hikiko> he says it's not a tty issue but an fb issue
<seb128> hikiko, hum, k
 * Sweet5hark got steam link working yesterday. still required some amount of tweaking though ...
<Sweet5hark> heh, the ubuntu-themes build takes ... long for essentially taring a few svgs ...
<Sweet5hark> ... well, it takes ages to run python-scour over the svgs -- which ironically makes most svg bigger(?) by some 20%. lol
<Sweet5hark> ok, seems to be not all of them, just a few.
<Laney> suggest turning that off for local builds
<desrt> word up, peeps.
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> morning, willcooke
<desrt> thanks for the suggestion to go to linuxcon, btw
<desrt> that was a lot of fun :)
<willcooke> desrt, excellent!  Glad it was good.  Would have been a real shame to miss it if it's on your doorstep
<willcooke> Did you meet anyone famous?  Other than attente of course
<desrt> just my usuals :)
<willcooke> :))
<desrt> and some new (non-famous) friends
<seb128> hoi
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey!
<willcooke> seb128, wanna talk interfaces real quick?
<seb128> willcooke, sure
<seb128> willcooke, no need to be quick
<willcooke> speak for yourself :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> jbicha, hey, is there other changes coming than " * Have account-plugin-owncloud depend on signon-plugin-password"  for the signon issue? we don't ship -owncloud so that change is not a fix for the situation, dunno if you meant it to be one?
<jbicha> seb128: that appears to be the only thing afffected, everything else either uses oauth (so doesn't need -password) or already depends on mcp-account-manager-uoa which depends on -password)
<seb128> jbicha, weird, in xenial we were missing -password and adding a google account was not making the associated calendar work in gnome-calendar ... I don't think anything change in that stack that should make it work?
<seb128> jbicha, did you read the irc log I pointed out yesterday?
<seb128> jbicha, anyway I guess we need to test it once the rendering issue is fixed...
<willcooke> just otp - sorry
<seb128> hey
<Trevinho> :)
<willcooke> am I back online?
<Laney> no
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> internet dropped out for  a moment there
 * desrt senses a disturbance in the force
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 30 15:32:26 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (travel), happyaron (travel), hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (hols), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<desrt> o/
<Sweet5hark> aye
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> hey
<happyaron> o/
<willcooke> Let's begin
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: andyrock
<hikiko> hi
<andyrock> Mostly unity8 (setup, reading code, understanding)
<andyrock> on unity7 the usual (bug traiging and reviews)
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi
<attente> last week was just helping to man the booth at linuxcon, helping answer questions people had about ubuntu
<attente> continuing work on the snapcraft jhbuild plugin, trying a new approach here using lxc
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente, and thanks for doing LinuxCon
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: desrt
<jbicha> attente: the face of ubuntu
<desrt> - most of the week spent at Linuxcon Toronto
<desrt> - talked to lots of people about snappy, and why it exists
<desrt> - talked to Alex about need for per-container subdirectories in XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<desrt> - played with bubblewrap to evaluate it as a tool for snapping
<desrt> - dconf bridge
<desrt> - patches/reviewing
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * darktable and rawtherapee snaps are ready for upstreaming, working on that
<dgadomski> * worked on a fix for #1598183 in gedit; considering libreoffice and geany to be next
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> He's on a plane, but has been at meetings with NUDT
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> 1. work on n-m/1.2.4, sort of stuck at split dns config
<happyaron> 2. meeting at Changsha with NUDT & Sogou
<happyaron> 3. support for Sogou Phone IM deal
<happyaron> 4. sponsor of ubuntukylin packages
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> hikiko, are you really here?
<hikiko> hi sorry
<hikiko> - rewrote some transformations related to the maximized windows animations in expo plugin (removed the gaps that appeared on the screen)
<hikiko> - almost finished the new approach for the move plugin, I have a few issues left
<hikiko> - did some new low gfx related fixes in a few compiz plugins (I'll add those at the same MP with the move changes)
<hikiko> EOF
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • short week due to public holiday yesterday
<Laney> • help with beta 1 release for flavours (cdimage, unblocks and stuff)
<Laney> • work on and submit asgen langpack support, rework after review, dear god gettext is annoying
<Laney> • theme reviews
<Laney> • couple of small theme fixes
<Laney> • Some FFe reviews
<Laney> 🚨
<willcooke> :) thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> - New chromium upstream release + API key change. X works, T & P in testing, Y broken and rebuilding.
<qengho> - Preparing Firefox build with new keys too.
<qengho> - Planning revocation of old keys. Unupdated browsers with other working services will stop. Thinking of one automatic-APT interval past uploads.
<qengho> - Chrome snap. Working on disabled-SUID-sandbox warning. Printing may need work.
<qengho> - RaspPi Chromium crash. Debugging with little memory sucks.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • used one remaining swap day (15th aug)
<seb128> • yakkety daily iso testing
<seb128> • worked on some yakkety-proposed migration issues
<seb128> • fixed rhythmbox menus missing under Unity
<seb128> • looked a bit a u-c-c/password strength widget issue, reported a bug
<seb128> • sponsoring (n-m-a)
<seb128> • reported a bunch of issues from the yakkety daily testing, debugged some to provide more details on the reports
<seb128> </thisweek>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - triaged the libreoffice ftbfs on sbuilds (cups related)
<Sweet5hark> - armtwisted libreoffice 5.2.0 into yakkety (disabled cups in compile-time tests) by convincing gatekeepers to ignore autopkgtests
<Sweet5hark> - some initial fixes:
<Sweet5hark> -- disabled cups in autopkgtests too
<Sweet5hark> -- make libreoffice-gnome depend on -gtk3 instead of -gtk2 now
<Sweet5hark> -- bumped to 5.2.1~rc2 locally
<Sweet5hark> -- fixed gtk toolbar theming with gtk 3.20 again (still pending upload)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: First attempts to add to the printing stack snap. Some parts work but there are still issues.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: More changes to make it snappable: Replaced build-time hard-coded paths by use of CUPS' environment variables, make sure PPDs get read through CUPS functions, allow turning off domain socket use by cups-browsed.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Testing and bug fixing of load balancing.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Coding has ended now. Filled in the final evaluations of the students. For OpenPrinting at least one of the two students performed well, contributing MuPDF support for cups-filters and going on contributing to cups-filters after GSoC.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Use XI2 input monitor in lockscreen panel, blank window and LIMs
<Trevinho> · Allow to partially restore windows by using middle-right clicking from the panel
<Trevinho> · Remove some cairo-generated and uneeded textures from lockscreen
<Trevinho> · Ensure that the triangle-technique not to open an adjacent menu by mistake works also in LIM and Lockscreen
<Trevinho> · Fixed a gradient scaling in the Panel
<Trevinho> · Use input monitor to manage the screensaver/lockscreen blank window (so we don't have to worry about grabs)
<Trevinho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> ah, fixed issue with theme too...
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> YEAH YOU DID!
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - snapd-glib blog post
<willcooke> - More snapd-glib releases
<willcooke> - Made snapd-login-service to allow non-root snapd clients to get credentials
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-30 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Laney, I've finished moving things to -gtk-scaled - I need to do some proper testing and I'll hit you up about that anon
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else to discuss?
<Laney> k
<willcooke> going once
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 30 15:45:26 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-08-30-15.32.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> nice and efficient
<seb128> indeed
 * desrt blinks
<seb128> qengho, when do we start landing those new keys? any reason it takes so long, especially for yakkety?
<qengho> seb128: In yakkety, linking against Ubuntu's libxslt makes the rendering processes crash. That it was specifically that library took me a few days.
<seb128> oh, k
<qengho> seb128: I think the version in builders now will work. After that, easy to copy. I'm changing firefox and oxide now to give to CCC.
<qengho> I'm not sure oxide needs it. Just branched.
<qengho> ls
<Laney> is something weird about hinting or fonts on yakkety iso atm?
<happyaron> no change from l-s (so not me yay
<Laney> might be seeing things
<seb128> I didn't notice anything
<seb128> but I only tested in vms and I'm not good at noticing visual changes unless they are quite obvious
<seb128> when did that start for you? today? (didn't test isos since friday)
<Laney> dunno just tried one now
<Laney> lemme get a xenial screenshot to compare them side by side
<Laney> chuga chuga chuga
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I made firefox-specific keys in lp:~cmiller/firefox/googapi vs lp:firefox .
<Sweet5hark> http://archive.apache.org/dist/openoffice/4.1.2-patch1/hotfix.html oh. apache released their binary "hotfix" which people will ignore, while still downloading the vulnerable version from their homepage. I mean even if you know about the "hotfix", who is doing manual binary patching these days?
<Sweet5hark> of course, after patching you still have the bundled, EOL and known vulnerable openssl 0.9.x ... so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<willcooke> got a couple of errands to run, bbl
<jbicha> Laney: we have "Liberation 2" but I thought "Ubuntu" was the default font http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/f/fonts-liberation/unstable_changelog
<Laney> jbicha: it should be, see org.gnome.desktop.interface font-name
<Laney> how do you know it's that?
<Laney> seems to be
<jbicha> no, I mean Liberation shouldn't affect the default fonts but Liberation 2 is noticeably different than the original Liberation
<jbicha> hmm, see gnome-tweak-tool > fonts, I guess we do use Liberation as "document font" if I understand it correctly
 * Laney is checking
<Laney> it looks like unity is using gtk-font-name
<Laney> don't get it
<Laney> argh
<Laney> i think it's another race
<Laney> TREVINHOOOOOOOOO
<ximion> Laney: I made asgen to get descriptions from upstream only or from the packaging only, to avoid mixing different descriptions
<Laney> mixing?
<Laney> when are you going to see different languages at the same time?
<Laney> for the same string
<ximion> as a sideeffect, this also makes asgen stop spamming maintainers with "description-from-package" hints
<ximion> hope that's okay
<ximion> Laney: previously, if there wasn't a localization for a specific language, the code would take the one from the package
<ximion> now, it will only do that if the unlocalized string was also coming from the package
<ximion> so we don't get completely different descriptions in different languages
<Laney> I get it, just wondering what the problem is
<Laney> why does it matter if they are different?
<Laney> if you look in one language and then go look in another?
<ximion> it's very confusing for upstream projects and translators
<ximion> since it makes it non-obvious where the localization is coming from, and will also result in some locales getting less or wrong information, due to package descriptions being very different from component descriptions
<Laney> and you consider that to be better than non-english people seeing english text in some instances?
<ximion> Laney: actually, yes
<ximion> but maybe we can handle this in a better way...
<Laney> okay
<Laney> it sounds like a programmer's point of view to me, but if you think that it is good for users too
<ximion> Laney: this actually pretty much depends on how the package description looks like
<ximion> and whether we implement some code to parse the package-description markup correctly :P
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> the question is whether having some text in your own language is better than having better text in english which you might not be able to read
<Laney> you can't answer that universally
<Laney> right, goodnight
<Laney> ximion: will fix up the function name tomorrow, or you can do that yourself + merge
<Laney> going to be on at about 09:30 tomorrow, meeting some council people at 08:30 to ride a new bike scheme and tell them what's good and what's bad
<Laney> laters
<ximion> Laney: I'll make another release without that change likely today, and then merge it for the release afterwards
<Laney> asgen gets proper releases?
<seb128> night Laney
<ximion> also, for the description thing I will add a few heuristics to decide what to do, and then make it emit a better hint in case we mixed package and component translations
<Laney> up to you dude
<ximion> or rather, have it emit no hint at all in that case, because it's not actionable for package maintainers
<Laney> just gave you my 0.02€
 * Laney waves
<ximion> Laney: that's all I wanted, because I am unsure about this myself ;-)
<ximion> and yes, asgen has proper releases :)
<ximion> good night!
<qengho> Anyone have a ARM64 machine they can pastebin the output of "dpkg-architecture" from?
<seb128> qengho, #ubuntu-devel might have more people who can answer that
<Trevinho> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/libindicator/systemd-unit/+merge/300349 wouldn't be better to have indicator-common depends on  libindicator3-7 (= ${binary:Version}) ?
<Trevinho> Laney: or better solution? ^
<Trevinho> Also, I was testing the silo but unity7 doesn't seem to be started from systemd:
<Trevinho> unity7.service                                                                                   loaded    inactive dead    Unity Shell v7
<tedg> Trevinho: I don't think that it needs the lib, so no.
<Trevinho> tedg:
<Trevinho> ago 30 20:04:02 ubuntu-vmware systemd[6354]: [/usr/lib/systemd/user/unity7.service:10] Unknown lvalue 'ExecStart.Pre' in section 'Service'
<Trevinho> an extra dot?
<tedg> Trevinho: Uhg, yes.
<Trevinho> tedg: can you fix it? So I'll try a rebuild to be ready tomorrow
<tedg> Trevinho: Yes, pushed
<Trevinho> thanks
<Trevinho> tedg: still a need fixing :-/
<tedg> Hmm, okay. Is it easy or do I need to get my systemd VM setup?
<Trevinho> tedg: see the inline comment
<Trevinho> tedg: i think you need the FULL_LIBDIR
<robert_ancell> desrt, What's the correct method for making a D-Bus service that runs on demand - should it quit immediately after a request is completed or a timeout. Are there any race conditions when a service shuts down?
<desrt> robert_ancell: there if a race, but it is possible to avoid
<desrt> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11454
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 11454 in core "no way to exit a dbus server without creating a race condition" [Normal,Reopened]
<robert_ancell> desrt, ta
<robert_ancell> desrt, I get GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown trying to contact my service, but /usr/share/dbus-1/services/io.snapcraft.SnapdLoginService.service exists and seems to be valid. Is there anything else that needs adding?
<desrt> Try telling the bus to reload it's config?
<robert_ancell> desrt, what's that command?
<desrt> User bus or system?
<robert_ancell> system
<desrt> I dunno.  I am on my phone at the CNE
<desrt> Ah
<robert_ancell> ok
<desrt> Put it in system-services
<desrt> Not services
<desrt> Also be sure to install a security policy if you want non root users to call it
<robert_ancell> aha!
<robert_ancell> I have one.
<robert_ancell> thanks!!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-31
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke!
<seb128> it's quiet here today!
<seb128> or is my IRC not working?
<pitti> bonjour seb128!
<pitti> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<pitti> did a nightshift with reworking the autopkgtest web result browser
<seb128> ah, nice
<pitti> autopkgtest.u.c. takes ages to update right now and keeps running out of inodes
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> SO ANGRY
<pitti> Laney: ugh, what's up?
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> I went to ride a new cycle route with some people from the council
<Laney> but after I got there I discovered I had a puncture
<Laney> so went to try and find one of the city hire bikes
<pitti> annoying
<Laney> EVERY location I went to had none available
<pitti> urgh, annoying²!
<Laney> so I have given up
<Laney> even the one by the station
<pitti> Laney: do you have kevlar tires?
<Laney> sorry, visitors!
<Laney> they are supposed to be "puncture proof", whatever that means
<pitti> I've had some with a kevlar stripe inside, haven't managed to kill that yet
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> what a way to start the day :-/
<Laney> at least it's sunny :P
<Laney> oh also I have security bolts
<Laney> so have to go home, get the tool and come back before I can fix it
<Laney> and I never got to tell them the shortcomings of their new route
<Laney> :(!
 * Laney exhales
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> how are you seb128 et pitti?
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks; have been hacking on a new autopkgtest results browser half of the night..
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/browse.cgi/packages/systemd
<Laney> oh, how come?
<pitti> Laney: you still remember the "running out of inodes" problem due to the gazillion static files?
<Laney> I thought I had noticed some missing results
<pitti> Laney: and current a.u.c. has a latency of several hours
<Laney> afraid not
<Laney> so this is dynamically querying swift?
<pitti> Laney: so I changed the download from "save into files" to "save into sqlite"
<pitti> Laney: and completely rewrote the results browser with flask and dynamic page generation/sql query
<pitti> which has become absurdly small
<pitti> Laney: no, that'd be way too slow
<pitti> but sqlite is awesome
<pitti> the whole ~ 700K test results are in a ~ 50 MB database, and you can query the table for any result (with a join) in a negligible amount of time
<Laney> nice
<pitti> so browse.cgi now has a latency of a few minutes only (real production data)
<pitti> still missing "running" and "test list"
<pitti> so it's not the default view yet
<pitti> Laney: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/webcontrol/browse.cgi?h=db-webui → that's all (plus a few HTML templates in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/webcontrol/templates?h=db-webui)
<pitti> quite impressive, should have done this right away..
<Laney> flask looks quite simple for this task
<Laney> nice
<Laney> running will still be the amqp thing though? just processed dynamically?
<pitti> Laney: yeah, I want to do the brutal amqp flush on demand instead of every 10 s
<pitti> Laney: listening to and collecting logtails still needs to stay a permanently running process, but that's not a biggie -- that can just continue to write a HTML include snippet
<pitti> and the flask app just slurps that in
<pitti> or maybe even the template, need to learn about that stuff more
<Laney> pitti: good work! results latency was a bit annoying
<Laney> more than once I used swift's api to find things before a.u.c knew about them
<pitti> yeah, me too
<pitti> and the box running out of inodes despite having two huge hard disks now is also a pain
<pitti> Laney: the other day we discussed how to attach external storage to cloud instances (that was for this context)
<Laney> the inode thing?
<pitti> right
<Laney> nod, that sucks
<vigo> hey guys, anybody running unity8 on desktop? I got a fatal error trying to re-install a click
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: Hey. I was trying the tedg's branches for systemd... But it doesn't seem to start here, do you have any clue why http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23115333/ could happen? journalctl doesn't say much
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the status of indicator-common?
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> indicator-pre
<Trevinho> pre?
<seb128> those are After=indicators-pre.target
<Trevinho> seb128: indicators-pre.target                                            loaded    inactive dead
<Trevinho> journalctl doesn't say much about indicators
<Trevinho> ah, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-compiz-profile-select isn't there too
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<Trevinho> hi ricotz
<Trevinho> seb128: so...... fixing that unity file doesn't seem to change the things
<Trevinho> seb128: if I manually do systemctl --user start unity7 it starts
<Trevinho> but not otherwise
<seb128> hey ricotz
<seb128> Trevinho, you need pitti or Laney I guess
<seb128> I don't remember how those systemd target are supposed to work
<seb128> but you shouldn't have to manually start the unity7 unit
<Laney> hi
<Trevinho> eh, yeah... it's quite expected
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<Laney> is there a silo?
<ricotz> Trevinho, seb128, Laney, hi
<ricotz> is there something wrong with mdds which seems not actually be published according to apt-cache -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdds/1.2.1-1
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, 093
<Trevinho> Laney: although it has wrong paths in prestart scripts
<Trevinho> Laney: so you should manually fix /usr/lib/systemd/user/unity7.service pre-start script to include the /unity subpat
<Trevinho> ricotz: h
<Laney> hi ricotz
<Laney> you want #launchpad for that
<seb128> ricotz, what binary are you looking at?
<ricotz> seb128, libmdds-dev
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/libmdds-dev
<seb128> I don't seem to be able to parse this log or make sense of what it says
<ricotz> Laney, which means it is gone? although launchpad still lists it
<ricotz> $apt-cache policy libmdds-dev: https://paste.debian.net/plain/797664
<Laney> It didn't publish the binary or something
<Laney> go ask #launchpad
<ricotz> Laney, will do
<seb128> there was and maybe still is an old bug that made launchpad eat binaries on successive promotion/demotion
<seb128> like it seems like that it was moving forth and back between main and universe
<seb128> which might have hit that launchpad bug
<seb128> in which case it needs a no change upload to get a new build
<pitti> Trevinho: oh, is there an updated MP for unity7 now? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 doesn't have unity, tedg removed it
<Laney> could be, I don't know how that bug looks in logs
<Laney> you can soemtimes copy binaries back over themselves too
<pitti> Trevinho: I suppose there's an enablement symlink missing from ubuntu-session.target.requires (or ubuntu-sessin.target should grow a Requires=unity7.service)
<pitti> Trevinho: in our staging git we have /usr/lib/systemd/user/ubuntu-session.target.wants/unity7.service -> ../unity7.service
<Trevinho> pitti: mh, so probably it's in that silo.. I guess I should move that back there then
<Trevinho> the thing is that I've already added libindicator... seb128 could you remove libindicator src from the landing 093 ppa? So that I can rebuild and get rid of the systemd stuff for now from there?
<pitti> I asked tedg about the status of that PPA the other day, but didn't get a response yet, so I can't say what's up with this :/
<pitti> i. e. I guess this is blocked on $something
<Trevinho> also wondering why it's targetted to xenial and vivid too
<Trevinho> shouldn't it be only yakkety?
<pitti> not sure, the usual triple-landing madness?
<pitti> if the branches are diverged, then we surely only need it for y
<Trevinho> I'd remove that, I guess we don't want to SRU it, right?
<pitti> right
<pitti> well, maybe at some point
<pitti> but that shouldn't block landing in y
<Laney> Trevinho: You're missing the symlink, and also Environment=COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu
<Laney> with those two it starts for me
<Trevinho> Laney: symlink where?
<Laney> as pitti just said
<pitti> Trevinho: in our staging git we have /usr/lib/systemd/user/ubuntu-session.target.wants/unity7.service -> ../unity7.service
<Trevinho> Laney: can you plase comment https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/systemd-unit./+merge/300624 ?
<Laney> but it should be requires rather than wants, I'd think
<Trevinho> eh, but who should handle that?
<pitti> yes, agreed
<Trevinho> ubuntu-desktop package?
<pitti> Trevinho: once we have unity ported we can add Requires=unity7 to ubuntu-desktop.target indeed
<pitti> Trevinho: but this would be a lockstep transition, so shipping the enablement symlink in the unity7 package is easier for now
<Laney> easier for now if unity adds the symlink, but it should more properly be in the target
<Trevinho> pitti: so for now it's up to the unity package to setup such symlik?
<pitti> we can clean this up later
<Laney> snap
<pitti> Trevinho: yes, as we try to decouple the steps of the transition as much as possible
<Trevinho> mh, ok
<pitti> at the price of needing two rounds (a second one for removing upstart jobs, and transitional things like this)
<pitti> but still easier all around, look at how long this ticket has baked already
<Laney> Trevinho: commented
<Laney> IMHO you could branch tedg's branch and fix it yourself
<Laney> be quicker
<Trevinho> yeah, I was thinking the same
<Trevinho> Laney: however, the environment thing should be set by the prescript, not by the .service, since it's dynamic now
<Laney> does it do that now?
<Trevinho> yeah
<Trevinho> Laney: but you need to fix the path
<Laney> I did
<Trevinho> symlink is there... but nothing starts here too -__
<Laney> not sure how you pass back environment from the ExecStartPre
<Laney> told you, you need to fix the environment
<Trevinho> maybe it has to be a different service then
<Trevinho> or target I mean
<Trevinho> or whathever... in systemd language
<Trevinho> on which unity7 depends on
<Trevinho> so that the env is set
<Trevinho> Laney: I don't get anything in the journalctl though... and if I manually systenclt start it the env is set... So....
<Laney> maybe make that script call the update-activation-environment thing
<Trevinho> I thought it was working
<Trevinho> in theory it should be done by systemctl set-environment, isn't it?
<Laney> most jobs use dbus-update-activation-environment
<Trevinho> I mean, without environment compiz should start anyway... but it doesn't
<Laney> --systemd
<Trevinho> Laney: you also still see
<Trevinho> unity7.service                                                                                   loaded    inactive dead    Unity Shell v7
<Trevinho> inactive because? It doesn't parse the .wants dir?
<Trevinho> anyway... the environment thing isn't needed... maybe i didn't reload the daemon
<Trevinho> and.... I don't get integrated menu working...
<Trevinho> gtk module not loaded
<Trevinho> well, for dbus-activated stuff... So  iguess the dbus-update-activation thing has to be used
<Trevinho> for gtk module
<Trevinho> oh, it does it
<Trevinho> :o
<Laney> haha
<Laney> you made it work?
<Trevinho> yeah, i had to daemon-reload it seems
<Trevinho> however... it feels slower than upstart
<Trevinho> Laney: I've this problem with the terminal though
<Trevinho> when loaded from the dash
<Trevinho> not from Alt+f2
<Trevinho> Laney:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pILG7vb4/
<Trevinho> and dash uses nothing but gapplication launch..
<Trevinho> so it should take care of dbus environments
<Trevinho> pitti: you have any clue what could be?
<Laney> it's right here
<Laney> look in the journal and you should be able to see the order it was started in
<Trevinho> I always got such of these problems in this VM... but.... they were always actual bugs (like this always loses the races)
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, yeah... it's after unity7
<Laney> that is weird
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Le2O4BPq/
<Laney> it has Before=unity7.service
<Trevinho> yeah...
<Laney> you need a pitti
<Laney> did you put it in ubuntu-session.target.requires/ or somewhere else?
<Trevinho> that one no... I didn't change nothing a part that unity7 thing in the wants dir
<Trevinho> oh
<Trevinho> I've it at /usr/lib/systemd/user/ubuntu-session.target.wants/unity-gtk-module.service though
<Trevinho> who added that?
<Laney> unity7
<Laney> I mean
<Laney> unity-gtk-module puts that symlink there, it's right
<Laney> meh I restarted like 10 times and it's always been correct
<Trevinho> Laney: it does it since it has
<Trevinho> [Install]
<Trevinho> WantedBy=ubuntu-session.target
<Trevinho> ?
<Laney> that would do it if you called systemctl enable, but the package itself probably makes it
<Trevinho> (and the same should be done in unity7 target or you want it to be at debian links level, as a side request?)
<Trevinho> ah, ok
<Laney> but RequiredBy for unity
<Trevinho> it worked now... meh. maybe it was because just after the daemon-reload or something like that?
<Trevinho> and... back again in 2nd restart
<Trevinho> this after a
<Trevinho> sudo service lightdm restart
<Trevinho> Not full restart
<Laney> tried it like 20 times now
<Trevinho> Laney: so confirmed here... it only happens when forcing a session restart
<Trevinho> with sudo service lightdm restart
<Trevinho> it always happens in such case to me
<Trevinho> not if I logout/login back
<Laney> not for me, sorry
<Trevinho> Laney: if it helps, this is what I get in journalctl (log starts just before I restart lighdm): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23115687/
<Laney> what does systemctl --user status unity-gtk-module say?
<Trevinho> Laney: it seems correct http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23115693/
<Trevinho> Laney: however, timestamps looks the ones of the last good time I ran my session (without restarting lighdm)
<Laney> that time is right?
<Laney> ...
<Trevinho> Laney: in fact, in the log I sent you before there was no mention of that unit
<Laney> probably because it was already active, no?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, but restart happened at ago 31 13:26:56
<Trevinho> yeah, so it should be stopped when the desktop stops
<Trevinho> RemainAfterExit=yes ?!
<Trevinho> in the gtk-module
<Laney> that is correct
<Trevinho> Laney: I think this is the problem:
<Trevinho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23115712/
<Trevinho> We need to put it down when the session closes...
<Trevinho> it might fail, bu there's that || true which would still make it go down, isn't it?
<Laney> PartOf=graphical-session.target should do that
<Trevinho> that's what I thought
<Laney> aha
<Laney> I reproduced it!
<Laney> it happens if you are logged in on a vt
<Trevinho> Laney: and the same is for systemctl --user status gnome-keyring-ssh.service
<Trevinho> I did it from ssh... maybe that's why
<Trevinho> I've a ssh session open, no vt opens
<Laney> probably the same
<Trevinho> guess so
<Laney> not exactly sure why
<Laney> el martinus of the pitt
<Trevinho> systemctl --user status graphical-session.target
<Trevinho> Active: active since mer 2016-08-31 13:26:37 CEST; 15min ago
<Trevinho> so, it's wrong indeed :-)
<Laney> yeah and if I actually log out properly instead of killing lightdm
<Laney> it's good
<Trevinho> yeah, that's the thing
<Trevinho> It's all in here... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23115727/ (pitti, when possible, if you can have a look...)
<Laney> any problem when you don't kill lightdm?
<Trevinho> no
<Laney> because if that's the only time...
<Trevinho> if I logoit is fine
<Laney> probably more of a minor bug
<Trevinho> I don't know if the same if X is killed
<Trevinho> ok, if gnome-session is killed (segfaults for example), it's fine
<Trevinho> not with X though, and this should be the reason
<Trevinho> sudo killall -9 Xorg
<Trevinho> marco@ubuntu-vmware:~:0$ systemctl --user status graphical-session.target
<Trevinho> ● graphical-session.target - Current graphical user session
<Trevinho>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/user/graphical-session.target; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<Trevinho>    Active: active since mer 2016-08-31 13:48:21 CEST; 54s ago
<Trevinho>      Docs: man:systemd.special(7)
<Trevinho> ago 31 13:48:21 ubuntu-vmware systemd[6159]: Reached target Current graphical user session.
<Trevinho> ouch, paste didn't work
 * Trevinho goes to lunch... Then fixes.
<Laney> oho
<Laney> now I get why dropbox told me to change my password
<Laney> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/31/dropbox-hack-passwords-68m-data-breach
<Trevinho> ah... fuck them
<Laney> bring back ubuntuone!
<Trevinho> The mail was stating
<Trevinho> «This is purely a preventative measure, and we’re sorry for the inconvenience.»
<Trevinho> preventative...
<seb128> Laney, you didn't have your password changed since 2012?! ;-)
<Laney> teehee
<Laney> that was before I started using a password manager too
<Trevinho> What, just got an amazon mail about unlimited cloud storage?
<Trevinho> ah, no it was just marketing
<Laney> there
<Laney> now it's more like oiw5oitu<g.iegh9IeChieloo7nee1zu
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> hello peeps
 * desrt goes streaking
<Laney> HI
<Laney> hot
<desrt> trying to keep up my duolingo...
<desrt> i have a 6-day streak, which i think is a personal best :p
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> sup sup
<desrt> looking forward to visit you soon =)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> the location is still not confirmed right?
<desrt> correct.
<seb128> wonder what they are doing...
<desrt> same thing as always :)
<seb128> eating the budget for more frequent team events by delaying the flight booking for everyone? :-/
<pitti> Trevinho: re from lunch, sorry for the delay
<pitti> Trevinho: so what's the remaining problem now? (we already talked about the requires and it seems the env variable is settled too?)
<Sweet5hark1> has his brain broken: there is mdds 1.2.1-1 in yakktey for a day now and it provides libmdds-dev 1.2.1-1 as a binary in main. Yet https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-staging/+build/10686537 says depwait: "Missing build dependencies: libmdds-dev (>= 1.2)" ....
<Sweet5hark1> huh? how is libmdds-dev 1.2.1-1 not "libmdds-dev (>=1.2)"?
 * Sweet5hark1 feels stupid as there should be an obvious answer ...
<Laney> pitti: If you're logged in elsewhere, then the targets aren't stopped properly if you brutally kill lightdm
<pitti> Laney: yes; they should be restarted on login
<Laney> try it - you get $GTK_MODULES without unity-gtk-module in it
<Laney> althought the service remains active so I'm not exactly sure what happens there
<pitti> ah, I see it in my VM
<pitti> on clean boot even, that smells like a race condition
<Laney> with unity7 in systemd?
<pitti> no, just with plain yakkety
<pitti> I don't think these are related really, gtk-module already needs to run in graphical-session-pre
<Laney> it's racy when unity is under upstart of course
<pitti> I filed bug 1618886, will look at this ASAP
<ubot5> bug 1618886 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "unity-gtk-module.service is racy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618886
<pitti> well, "of course", it shouldn't be, this is supposed to work with the status quo too
<Laney> what no
<Laney> how can it?
<pitti> I see it ran correctly and it's in show-environment, but not in a terminal
<Laney> because unity started after systemd started u-g-m
<pitti> not sure, need to think about it (but can't right now)
<Laney> well you can remove the override for unity-gtk-module
<Laney> and just have the upstart and systemd versions run
<Laney> that's not the bug we were talking about
<Sweet5hark1> Laney, seb128, pitti: please tell me how I am stupid, why does it depwait on libmdds (>=1.2) when there is libmdds-dev 1.2.1-1?
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: not sure, looks fine; it's even in main
<Sweet5hark1> hum.
<Laney> might take a while for launchpad to notice
<pitti> Laney: so what is the bug you are talking about? with our PPA (i. e. unity started by systemd) my $GTK_MODULES is right
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, see backlog
<Laney> that package was only published recently
<pitti> even after sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, the binary went missing due to a launchpad bug after an archive admin promoted/demoted it
<seb128> ric_otz asking about it earlier on #launchpad and cjwatson rescued the binary by doing some sort of copy
<Sweet5hark1> kudos to cjwatson then. also I feel better for not being insane (however hiding, because Im a lazy bum that didnt read the backlog). thanks for the answer, seb128!
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, yw!
<Laney> pitti: you need to have another session open, e.g. a vt login or presumably SSH
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hey
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, https://paste.debian.net/plain/798056
<pitti> Laney: oh, because unity-gtk-module.service stays running, but something else pokes a new $GTK_MODULES into the session (via Xsession.d or so)
<Trevinho> pitti: it's not just that...
<Trevinho> pitti: systemctl --user status graphical-session.target just gives me things as active
<Trevinho> pitti: see
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BIcRaSDb/
<pitti> Trevinho: yes, this is expected; it gets restarted on login
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: thx, already did that in the morning. weird that the dupe was already there before and the cherry-pick added a third. I fixed that and actually set the enable pkgkit var instead.
<pitti> i. e. if nothing actually closes the session and just X goes away, there's nothing that would stop g-s.t
<Trevinho> isn't there any way to monitor that?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, I was about to say better check ENABLE_PACKAGEKIT as well
<Trevinho> I mean the graphical session should be off at that point
<pitti> Trevinho: yes, I think there is; I'll add that to the above bug
<pitti> Trevinho: summary sent to #1618886
<pitti> Trevinho: so I suggest for simulating a "clean" logut use "kill -9 -1"
<pitti> which will work around this until this gets fixed
<pitti> or just use the logout button :)
<Laney> pitti: you can add something like if systemctl --user --quiet is-active graphical-session.target; then systemctl --user stop graphical-session.target; fi
<Trevinho> pitti: I can just stop the graphical session manually.. But I noticed the issue, so I reported. It's not critical, but I gues it could cause some troubles on X crashes
<Laney> not even sure if you need the if
<pitti> Laney: I'd think that at least gnome-session.service shoudl die, so something in the BindsTo= etc.  doesn't seem right
<pitti> it should die with it
<pitti> I will look at it, just not right now, sorry
<pitti> and this really isn't a blocker
<pitti> Trevinho: right, appreciated; thanks for pointing this out, this needs to become more robust
<pitti> as you say, ideally things should stop when X goes away; at least we should restart everything properly
<Laney> ok
<pitti> Laney: we already restart the session target, but this won't help for services which are already running
<pitti> i. e. stop/start should make those bound servcies actually stop
<pitti> like u-g-m.s
<Laney> pitti: explicitly stopping it will
<pitti> *nod*
 * Laney commented
<Laney> desrt: your wish has come true
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> why sad?
<Laney> nowhere exotic?
<seb128> yeah, and octobre in den haag is windy and grey and wet and not much fun
<Laney> haha
<Laney> but escher!
<willcooke> If it's any consolation, it's like that in June as well.
<seb128> right :p
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> I went to Den Haag once, and it was closed.  True story.
<Laney> it was like 999 degrees when we went
<seb128> another summer helping for the brits!
<Laney> we had tartare sandwiches and smoothies
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> good day
<seb128> that is true
<Laney> and you can bike in every day :-)
<seb128> lol
<Laney> is that the week after release?
<Laney> is
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> qengho, seb128 - lets try hangout first and if that fails we'll resort to IRC
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, sorry, on my way... just got prompted for 2fa and need my ubikey
<willcooke> seb128, nw
<willcooke> my camera isn't working again
<willcooke> I think that Virtualbox idea I has was wrong, and it's simply "broken after resume"
<willcooke> !care
<willcooke> "u_bot5> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'care'"
<willcooke> aint that the truth
 * Laney 's power cable isn't long enough to reach the socket
<Laney> don't make me move /o\
<seb128> willcooke, on xenial?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah
<seb128> :-(
<willcooke> seb128, I need to gather more evidence
<seb128> try booting an older kernel and see if that fixes it?
<desrt> Laney: which wish?
<Laney> they announced the sprint
<desrt> ah. nice.
 * desrt sits in the court building... waiting...
<Trevinho> Laney: so....
<Trevinho> Laney: [Install] RequiredBy=ubuntu-session.target and/or the debian links or just one of two?
<Laney> Trevinho: I did both but the Install one isn't strictly necessary for it to work
<Trevinho> ok, it's just for disabling.... in case
<Laney> and documentation
<Laney> for system services it's done dynamically by using the install stuff
<Laney> not sure why user is different
<xnox> yakkety is weird
<Laney> shave it
 * xnox is failing to upload screenshot to people.c.c
<xnox> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/system-cog-1-4th-painted.png
<xnox> when i open the system cog, it's 3/4 orange, and only a 1/4 painted. In the screenshot, it is fading away.
<xnox> oh i'ts actually transperant, just with a shadow.
<xnox> cause you can see the desktop wallpaper origami fold
<Laney> nice
 * xnox has intel graphics.....
<Laney> happens every time?
<xnox> where shall i file it?
<Laney> and after a reboot?
<xnox> yeap
<xnox> let me reboot a few times.
<xnox> also dpi 2x was not preserved on upgrade.
<Laney> just that indicator?
<xnox> it reverted to 2x
<xnox> it reverted to 1x
<xnox> didn't check. will do after reboot.
<xnox> ok, all is good after reboot
<xnox> i will blame it on 1x -> 2x dpi change.
<xnox> cause the indicator would have been 1/4th size with 1x
<xnox> Laney, wasn't there an eastern egg in about this computer? e.g. unicorn would pop up if one holds the click over the ubuntu logo or some such?
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> not that I know of
<Laney> I only know of the alt-f2 ones (;-)
<xnox> what's in alt-f2? =)
<Laney> that would be telling
<Laney> go read the source, they aren't obfuscated :)
<xnox> i hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1611256
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611256 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "X to Y upgrade fails with gconf2 depends on python3:any; however: Package python3 is not configured yet." [Critical,Confirmed]
<xnox> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat/+bug/1586239
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586239 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "package hexchat-plugins 2.12.0-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/hexchat-plugin.pc', which is also in package hexchat 2.10.2-1ubuntu3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> will see if i can fix them.
<Laney> grim
<xnox> Laney, i did everything you asked in the gnupg FFe. email sent, subscribed, will monitor fallout, and will upload early tomorrow.
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> PR aren't going to know how to handle the flood of emails
 * Laney tries to remember how to operate aptly
<Laney> aptly -> swift is cool
<ximion> Laney: if possible, it might make a lot of sense to update appstream to the version in Debian unstable ;-)
<ximion> breaks API, but all the reverse-deps are ported
<Laney> who updates those?
<ximion> I maintain most of them and sent patches to the others :P
<Laney> I mean who's going to do that in ubuntu?
<ximion> also, you can compile without stemming support, so MIR-ing libstemmer isn't necessary (but would be very useful to get nicer search results, of course)
<Laney> sounds like a reasonable amount of work
<ximion> Laney: I would do that, but I think everything is ported
<seb128> k, enough work for today for me
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<seb128> see you tomorrow!
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<seb128> bye willcooke
<Laney> ximion: yeah but still needs to be uploaded
<ximion> Laney: jup ^^
<ximion> but that should be the easiest part
<ximion> in any case, you should be aware that this release fixes https://github.com/ximion/appstream/issues/63
<ximion> so at least that bugfix is wanted
<Laney> ximion: do you know about this kind of critical too? https://paste.debian.net/798435/
<ximion> oO
<ximion> Laney: this probably happens when a <description/> tag is busted...
<Laney> from where?
<Laney> the yaml?
<Laney> Description:
<Laney>   C: >-
<Laney>     <p>Kickstart Configurator is a graphical tool for creating Kickstart files, which allow scripted fully automatic installations.</p>
<ximion> Laney: yes - unfortunately the string was cut in the debug output, would be useful to see which document it's trying to parse
<Laney> will have to look later on
<Laney> back in a bit
<willcooke> quittin time for me.  Night all
<ximion> Laney: the whole logic there looks a bit strange... I could easily fix the warning, but that would probably just paper over the real problem
<ximion> Laney: heh, asgen only compiles on amd64 :P
<Trevinho> Laney: systemd fixes in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/systemd-unit-fixes/+merge/304540 diff is quite cluttered since I added another branch in the game... But... should work
<jbicha> qengho: another tropical storm
<qengho> jbicha: strangely calm air outside. such a cliché.
<jbicha> not calm here, lots of rain today and tomorrow
<Trevinho> tedg: I was thinking about removing the unity-screen-locked.target... I mean, i see that as a simple way for others to create malware for monitoring passwords... Not that it would be impossible otherwise, but still...
<Trevinho> maybe just starting the service is enough
<tedg> Trevinho: I did it that way because I was matching how you were sending an event with Upstart
<tedg> Trevinho: I thought there might be other things you thought about attaching to that event
<tedg> Trevinho: I don't have a strong preference either way, but if something can listen to systemd events, they can talk to X, so they already have all your passwords.
<pitti> :q
<Laney> ximion: !?!?!?!
<ximion> Laney: ?
<Laney> indeed!
<Laney> $18 = (const gchar *) 0x7fdfdbb5f800 "---\nType: desktop-app\nID: system-config-kickstart.desktop\nPackage: system-config-kickstart\nName:\n  C: Kickstart\nSummary:\n  C: Create a kickstart file\nDescription:\n  it: >-\n    <p>Il configuratore Kickstart \303\250 uno strumento grafico per la creazione di file Kickstart, che consente installazioni completamente\n    automatiche tramite script.</p>\nCategories:\n- System\n- Utility\nIcon:\n  ...
<jbicha> $?
<Laney> ... cached:\n  - name: system-config-kickstart_system-config-kickstart.png\n    width: 64\n    height: 64"
<Laney> that is the string that breaks libas
<ximion> Laney: the description has no "C" locale?
<ximion> Laney: libas doesn't expect something to have no translation template
<ximion> so, this is really a bug in the metadata
<ximion> but libas shouldn't crash/throw critical errors because of that
<ximion> Laney: try Git master, this shouldn't fail anymore
<Laney> ximion: but why doesn't it?
<Laney> where does this come from?
<ximion> Laney: The desktop file doesn't seem to be translated at all
<ximion> and since there are no other sources for translation of .desktop files except for your new langpack code, I would be the problem is somewhere in there ;-)
<ximion> that also explains why I didn't see any behavior like this in Debian yet
<Laney> it's not langpack
<Laney> it is from Translation-it
<Laney> but there's no C description there
<ximion> Laney: shouldn't "C" come from -en if no translation was found in the Packages file itself?
<ximion> btw, latest asgen finds a lot more to complain about in Debian ;-) https://appstream.debian.org/sid/main/
<Laney> yes
<ximion> (mainly the validator became a bit more strict)
<ximion> Laney: does it have a description in -en?
<Laney>                 if (lang == "en")
<Laney>                     (*pkgP).setDescription (description.data, "C");
<Laney> it does
<ximion> weird, so how did it vanish then?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> adding a debug statement and building
<Laney> where does it get this from for a no-op run?
<Laney> the database?
<ximion> Laney: I hope you know about the forget command to forget just one package (or a range of packages)?
<Laney> yes
<ximion> where do you get what from?
<Laney> that string
<ximion> btw, I am thinking about renaming the appstream-generator binary to asgen :P
<ximion> which string? :P
<Laney> 31/08 20:58:06 <Laney> $18 = (const gchar *) 0x7fdfdbb5f800 "---\nType: desktop-app\nID: system-config-kickstart.desktop\nPackage: system-config-kickstart\nName:\n  C: Kickstart\nSummary:\n  C:  Create a kickstart file\nDescription:\n  it: >-\n    <p>Il configuratore Kickstart \303\250 uno strumento grafico per la creazione di file Kickstart, che consente
<Laney>  installazini completamente\n    automatic he tramite script.</p>\nCategories:\n- System\n- Utility\nIcon:\n  ...
<ximion> yu can get all metadata the db has for a component via getMetadata(kind, gcid) on the DataStore
<Laney> 31/08 20:58:06 <Laney> ... cached:\n  - name: system-config-kickstart_system-config-kickstart.png\n    width: 64\n    height: 64"
<Laney> I was just running process with no changed packages
<Laney> it wasn't re-processing system-config-kickstart
<ximion> Laney: I would place some writeln (pkg.description) in places
<ximion> that gives you what locale we know about
<ximion> Laney: oooooh!
<ximion> I think I might have found your bug
<Laney> meh
<Laney> the output has
<Laney> Description:
<Laney>   C: >-
<Laney>     <p>Kickstart Configurator is a graphical tool for creating Kickstart files, which allow scripted fully automatic installations.</p>
<ximion> and it's a silly one
<ximion> what??
<Laney> wait wtf
<Laney> that's old
<Laney> what did you find
<ximion> ah, false alarm, I didn't find a bug :P
<ximion> I thought the rewriting of "en" to "C" didn't happen, but that is done in the backends
<ximion> also, that would have produced a different error
<robert_ancell> desrt, does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~snapd-glib-team/snapd-glib/trunk/view/head:/snapd-glib/snapd-client.c#L385 make sense? It doesn't seem to be working inside the threads in gnome-software
 * ximion needs to run, food
<Laney> now it moved to a different package
<Laney> maybe I should clear the database, this could be corruption from an old bug
<desrt> robert_ancell: just about to meet someone for dinner, sorry
<robert_ancell> desrt, np
<ximion> Laney: indeed - just remove the db/main folder
<ximion> (with the contents database still intact, rebuilding things will be much faster)
<Laney> this synchronisation on the langpack stuff sucks
<Laney> night night!
<Laney> see if this has worked in the morning
<Laney> oh ok, it finished and didn't crash this time!
<Laney> something wrong with the icon finder though
<Laney>                 "tag": "icon-not-found",
<Laney>                 "vars": {
<Laney>                     "icon_fname": "preferences-desktop-locale"
<Laney>                 }
<Laney> ximion: ideas welcome (how do I print the contents db?)
<Laney> night!
<ximion> Laney: see https://github.com/ximion/appstream-generator/blob/master/source/contentsstore.d#L270
<ximion> the get*Map functions do what you want
<ximion> but since preferences-desktop-locale is a stock icon, I think it might just not have found/read the injected Humanity icon theme
<ximion> good night! :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-01
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> pip pip
<RAOF> Tally ho!
<Laney> COME ON BARBIE LET'S GO PARTY
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney RAOF
<willcooke> morning seb128
<pitti> hey Laney!
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hello willcooke
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci ! et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien aussi merci !
<Laney> hi seb128 pitti & willcooke
<Laney> how are you all?
<seb128> good! you?
<Laney> it's september
<Laney> back to school
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> haha
<Laney> do they have that in france?
<Laney> 6 week summer holiday
<seb128> I think it's more than that
<Laney> :-o
<seb128> it starts like on july 8th
<seb128> and resume on septembre 1st
<Laney> we should have that
 * Laney emails some people to get it arranged
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> k, need to reboot
<seb128> why is intel becoming so crappy :-/
<Laney> :(
<seb128> better
<seb128> that laptop used to work perfectly fine in trusty times :-/
<seb128> now on xenial I can't switch to a vt
<seb128> they are missing to start with (systemd issue?)
<seb128> then when I switch back to my session I get corruption and missing textures
<seb128> like launchpad icons are empty
<seb128> icons are missing in random gtk uis etc
<seb128> ups
<seb128> launchpad->unity launcher
<Laney> is there an upstream bug?
<Laney> if not maybe tjaalt_on  could help you file one
<seb128> there is https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88584 open since 2015-01 with a stack of users from different distro commenting
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 88584 in Driver/intel "[ilk] Font and screen corruption in GTK+ applications" [Major,New]
<seb128> but no upstream traction :-/
<seb128> the missing vt prompts is newer though
<seb128> so likely another issue but I don't even know where to start to determine if that's systemd or something else
<seb128> I guess I could try to switch back to upstart to compare
<seb128> that upstream bug has a patch attached since april but that's not getting reviewed ...
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ do you know anything you could nudge about getting it reviewed maybe?
<tjaalton> seb128: distros are moving away from -intel
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> that feels like standard answer nowadays
<seb128> "the code you are using is being replaced, get the new stuff when you can, meanwhile sucks to be you"
<tjaalton> there hasn't been even a snapshot release in almost two years
<seb128> :-(
<tjaalton> everyone running a random git snapshot instead
<seb128> is there still a company who cares about their users?
<tjaalton> until recently
<tjaalton> they do, just not on -intel
<tjaalton> which is a one-man show
<seb128> that's ridiculous
<tjaalton> not really
<tjaalton> they're testing everything on modesetting now
<Trevinho> Hello
<seb128> right, still reality is most of their linux users are on -intel
<tjaalton> for a while
<seb128> it's like Apple saying that they stop supporting iphone < 7 next weeks
<seb128> see how it would fly with people who just bought a 6
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> bottom line is that I'm going to be stucked with non working video driver if I understand correctly?
<tjaalton> with iphone there are no options
<seb128> I wonder if I should buy ati or nvidia for my next laptop
<tjaalton> are you on xenial?
<seb128> yes
<tjaalton> so try modesetting
<tjaalton> uninstall intel
<seb128> I'm not "trying" anything
<tjaalton> easiest way
<tjaalton> then don't
<seb128> I'm using whatever we ship to our users
<tjaalton> 16.04.2 users will get modesetting
<seb128> it's not a solution to ship a non working driver by default and tell technical enough users to go install something else and let normal user stucked on buggy software
<tjaalton> and newer
<seb128> k
<seb128> so I'm waiting for that ;-)
<tjaalton> sounds like it's not a critical issue then :)
<seb128> well it's really annoying
<seb128> but it's too easy to do hacks and forget about our users
<seb128> I'm not doing that, I'm not hacking my box and claiming it's fixed/not an issue
<tjaalton> so is there a lp bug?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> bug #1573959 for example
<ubot5> bug 1573959 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "On-screen text disappears after suspend" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573959
<tjaalton> how is that related?
<tjaalton> I know there are bugs
<seb128> related to what?
<tjaalton> to ilk screen corruption
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> there is a bug but my awesome bar doesn't seem to have it
<seb128> tjaalton, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/freedesktop-bugs/88584
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #88584 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/88584). The error has been logged
<seb128> some of those are probably different issues
<seb128> but there is a class of similar user visible problems
<tjaalton> it's been like that in every release
<tjaalton> just for different set of users
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> well when I try to vt switch I get those
<seb128> Sep  1 11:04:24 localhost kernel: [ 2112.025344] dell_wmi: Unknown WMI event type 0x11: 0xffd1
<seb128> Sep  1 11:04:29 localhost kernel: [ 2117.261620] [drm] stuck on render ring
<seb128> Sep  1 11:04:29 localhost kernel: [ 2117.268160] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 5:0:0x87e6fff8, in Xorg [2190], reason: Ring hung, action: reset
<tjaalton> that's kernel or mera
<tjaalton> mesa
<seb128> k, so modesettings is not going to help?
<tjaalton> no
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> seems similar to https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94002
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 94002 in DRM/Intel "[drm] GPU HANG: ecode 9:0:0x85dfbfff, in firefox [881], reason: Ring hung, action: reset" [Major,New]
<tjaalton> you have skylake?
<seb128> "Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2"
<tjaalton> not that then
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93311 then
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 93311 in DRM/Intel "[drm] GPU HANG: ecode 5:1:0x01000000, reason: Ring hung, action: reset after resume from hibernate" [Normal,New]
<tjaalton> dunno
<tjaalton> try latest kernel, and if it goes away start bisecting ;)
<seb128> haha
<tjaalton> or ignore it
<seb128> well, I would like to get some vt back
<seb128> and being able to switch session without having to reboot after
<tjaalton> you're asking too much ;)
<seb128> I'm going to end up being one of those people buying a mac
<seb128> or installing win10 and using the ubuntu command line there
<seb128> :-(
<tjaalton> that's a solid plan
<seb128> wtf intel really
<seb128> I wonder if nvidia or ati is any better
<tjaalton> none of my friends run linux anymore
<seb128> :-(
<tjaalton> just the way it is
<seb128> it's sad
<tjaalton> not that the desktop is much better
<tjaalton> sorry :)
<seb128> no your fault
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks and sorry for the ranting
 * larsu cheers seb128 up
<tjaalton> it's getting better even on the intel side
<seb128> anyway let's reboot and try that i915.enable_rc6=0 in case that makes a difference
<seb128> hey larsu ;-)
<seb128> brb
<Trevinho> Laney: hey.... So, i was wondering: is there a way to figure if systemd is running in the session or not?
<Trevinho> cause we've some upstart stuff running which I'd like to disable
<Trevinho> in that case
<Laney> yeeeessssssssss
<Laney> let me try to remember what the way we used elsewhere is
<Trevinho> as upstart has an env var... I don't see much in systemd
<Laney> I think it's [ -d "${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/systemd" ]
<Laney> pitti: ^?
<Trevinho> m
<pitti> define "in the session'
<pitti> what's easy is "running for current user"
<Trevinho> pitti: user session
<Trevinho> yeah
<pitti> which is by and large a constant "yes"
<larsu> [ /bin/true ]
<seb128> better
<pitti> what Laney said (${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/systemd)
<Trevinho> of course there would be also a systemd dbus proxy.... which... we use, but
<larsu> hi everyone!
<seb128> I've vts back
<Trevinho> ok thanks
<Trevinho> hi larsu
<seb128> and no gpu hang on vt switch
<Laney> or if you care about whether you are running, then ask systemd over dbus
<Laney> hey larsu!
<pitti> Trevinho: but "is it being used to bring up the session", we are currently in the middle of that -- it brings up half of the session
<larsu> seb128: but... that't not the linux experience™
<seb128> tjaalton, i915.enable_rc6=0 ftw :p
<pitti> Trevinho: what's the actual concrete question that you want to answer?
<Laney> seb128: you hacked your laptop!
<tjaalton> seb128: works?
<seb128> larsu, you are wrong, it's exactly the linux experience
<larsu> haha, indeed
<tjaalton> cool
<seb128> larsu, get non working crap, need to ressort to command line hacks to get something working
<Trevinho> pitti: i want to understand who has run unity... and so behave consequently
<larsu> seb128: I only saw what you did after I wrote that ;)
<seb128> Laney, yeah :-(
<Laney> might as well try that other driver if you're going to do that
<pitti> Trevinho: "systemctl --user is-active unity7.service", I'd say (or the equivalent D-Bus call)
<Trevinho> since for the lockscreen we're running a different version of the panel service... And I'd love to decide what method to use to start it...
<seb128> Laney, except that tjaalton said the driver wouldn't help with gpu hangs that it's kernel
<Laney> larsu: how's it going?
<Laney> O RLY
<larsu> Laney: great! Visiting Faina in Dubai right now :)
<larsu> how are you?
<seb128> Dubai, fancy!
<Laney> feelin' fine
<Laney> I can see a lot of chemtrails
<larsu> uh oh
<Laney> so probably won't be feeling fine for long
<larsu> watch out
<Laney> reading the documentation for meson too
 * Laney misses jussi
<Laney> what's dubai like?
<larsu> it was quite popular at GUADEC
<Laney> ya, seems to be getting some attention
<larsu> Laney: I just got here last night and am sitting in a hotel room working
<Laney> want to find out how to build a git submodule and then link that into the outer project
<larsu> Laney: but then, my laptop and phone both still knew the wifi... yeah, it's ok. Hot. Tall buildings. A tad boring
<Laney> might leave this task up to ximion ...
<larsu> did he talk to jussi at guadec?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> there's a meson file in this project though
<larsu> I saw both of them
<larsu> but I don't know if together
<Laney> you know
<Laney> i've never seen them in the same room at the same time
<larsu> oh! I've never thought about that
<larsu> I've also never seen them type into irc at the same time
<Laney> oh man
<seb128> jbicha, hey, I fixed versions, it was stucked on an error about diverging branch, did you uncommit/push --overwrite a different version of your most recent commit?
<Laney> https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/wiki/Wrap%20dependency%20system%20manual
<seb128> jbicha, I forced it back to the current trunk
<Laney> I guess that I should write a meson build file for the other project to make this easy then ...
<seb128> jbicha, should work on the next cron
 * Laney is being forced to learn too much stuff!
<larsu> Laney: by the chemtrails?
<Laney> they do look like they spell out "Satoris"
<larsu> haha
<Trevinho> pitti: there could be still a case where an user disabled systemd in session, and then we want things to work as it used to be in upstart?
<Trevinho> like... disabling the xdg_data dirs not to include the systemd upstart or...
<Trevinho> I don't know...
<pitti> Trevinho: yes, it should work with upstart or just plain gnome-session too, if possible
<Trevinho> mhmh...
<pitti> Trevinho: oh, is that for deciding whether you send an initctl emit or systemctl start for triggering screensaver or similar?
<Trevinho> pitti: ok since I've the situation where I would like to manage things with the proper runnner
<Trevinho> pitti: yes, for example..
<Trevinho> pitti: or... the unity script
<Trevinho> which right now allows to restar unity manually or with upstart...
<pitti> Trevinho: if you want a cheaper way, you can check /proc/self/cgroup
<Trevinho> in teh case someone started unity manually and wanted to restart it with systemd, the script support starting it... but what should I pick? Upstart or systemd?
<pitti> if "unity7.service" appears in the name=systemd line (or really, anywhere in the file), it's managed inside a unit
<pitti> Trevinho: in that caes, why would that someone not just run systemctl --user start unity7 ?
<Trevinho> mh, not bad... if it's in upstart instead... there's not much other way
<Trevinho> pitti: since there are so many people which use the "unity" script to restart... So, in that case I want to use the proper runner
<Trevinho> pitti: however I think that parsing the XDG dirs for the systemd is enough at script level, isn't it?
<Trevinho> or... that would change eventuall?
<Trevinho> y*
<pitti> Trevinho: if that's just for the script, then performance doesn't matter, and you can certainly use systemctl --is-active?
<pitti> Trevinho: you mean testing for XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/systemd? that's pretty much a constant yes, so that won't tell you much
<pitti> (since vivid)
<Trevinho> pitti: mh ok... So if that is there, then we're sure that the user has enabled systemd in session... and thus we consider it the primary choice... right?
<pitti> Trevinho: so I'd say, start it with systemd if "systemctl --user is-enabled unity7.service", otherwise the old way
<Trevinho> (since unity has support for it)
<pitti> err, wait, we might not explicitly enable it but pull it in via ubuntu-session.service
<Trevinho> yeah, that's the thing :-)
<pitti> Trevinho: can you even stop unity7? I thought you wanted to make it a Requires=, not just a Wants=
<Trevinho> but, well having the xdg dir is enough
<pitti> then, if you stop unity, your entire session will stop
<pitti> (so maybe a Wants= is better after all, if you want to support restarting; and I think it's usually sufficient too)
<Trevinho> pitti: that's not happening on crash, right?
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, right now it's a requires btw
<pitti> Trevinho: what is "right now"?
<Trevinho> restarting has to be suported, yeah...
<pitti> it's not unit-ified in yakkety, and in our staging git it's a wants
<Trevinho> right now.. means what's I'm landing :)
<pitti> a
<pitti> "ah"
<pitti> Trevinho: so yes, I'd say make it a wants, then you can stop and restart it
<pitti> gnome-session, terminals etc. will continue to run
<pitti> and Restart=on-failure will make it auto-restart on a crash
<Trevinho> I mean, it's fine if it would crash the session on manual crash, but I want it to restart too
<pitti> (while still allowing you to stop it cleanly)
<Trevinho> yeah, I think that's better... people uses to restart unity sometimes... So I'd prefer not to kill the session in that case
<pitti> agreed
<Trevinho> although... it would be nice to crash in case this happens during lockscreen :-)
<Trevinho> but... not sure I can achieve that
<pitti> Trevinho: pretty much the only thing that should be "required" IMHO is gnome-session.service
<Trevinho> I mean when unity-screen-locked.target is active, it would be nice that if unity gets killed, the whole session crashes
<pitti> Trevinho: I'm not entirely sure what you mean, but if you mean "kill the session if unity crashes while being locked" -> units can have an OnFailure= action which could check the state and do stuff
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, that can be done
<Trevinho> maybe that needs some more units
<pitti> Trevinho: unity-screen-locked.target Requires=unity7.service, and make graphical-session.target go down if unity-screen-locked.target stops (need to think about how this looks like)
<Trevinho> pitti: ah, good.... I'm understanding how to do the first two parts, less in how to make graphical session go down
<pitti> yeah, the latter is a bit tricky
<pitti> Trevinho: I think what we can do is to make unity-screen-locked.target Requires=Requires=unity7.service and OnFailure=unity-crash.service which Conflicts=graphical-session.target
<pitti> Trevinho: but this needs some experimentatino first, maybe let's land this in a separate step
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, sure
<Trevinho> unity-screen-locked.target Requires=Requires=unity7.service can still be done now thoug, right? There's no problem with this
<pitti> except the obvious duplicate Requires= :)
<Trevinho> sure
<pitti> Trevinho: yes, I think that's semantically correct by itself
<pitti> if the screen lock is implemented in unity7
<Trevinho> also wondering if the panel-service in locked mode is a requirements or a wants
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, it is..
<Trevinho> or.......... well, sometimes it fallback to gnome screensaver, but this won't affect this side of things
<Sweet5hark1> hmmm, I wonder  "libreoffice-core" has "Breaks: libreoffice-gnome (<< ${binary:Version})" (but no Conflicts: ) and libreoffice-gnome has "Depends: libreoffice-core (= ${binary-Version)". the upgrade failed with "errors encountered while processing libreoffice-gnome", however a follow-up "apt-get upgrade" complains about the relations mentions above, however "apt-get upgrade -f" is fine and upgrades libreoffice-gnome just fine.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, there are some things missing on libreoffice-gnome
<Sweet5hark1> term.log just has "will deconfig libreoffice-gnome, would be broken by libreoffice-core", which isnt a problem per se. Id assume adding a "Conflicts: libreoffice-core (<= 1:5.2.0-0ubuntu2)" would help (as would having a C/R: libreoffice-gtk (<= 1:5.2.0-0ubuntu2) instead of << -- but Im still not entirely clear what goes wrong here.
 * Sweet5hark1 grumbles something about libreoffice-core just doing a "break" instead of a C/R with earlier versions of any binary falling out of the libreoffice is just a maintainer circlejerk. there is absolutely no point in ever allowing binaries from different builds on the same system.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, mumbling around is not asking
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, in case you want to ignore more suggestions https://paste.debian.net/plain/800852
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: im not aware I ignored that, but maybe sending patches by mail is preferable as things get lost on IRC anyway?
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: also that patch it pretty useless without context (no line count for patching a 3000? line control file) ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, haven't sent your this, but I guess I was pretty clear regarding the packagekit stuff
<ricotz> in control.in at libreoffice-gnome
<ricotz> I can't provide you a properly authored patch with a packaging repo
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: yeah so is the nature of merge conflicts.
<jbicha> seb128: yes, I had a typo in a commit so I rewrote history (for versions) :(
<seb128> jbicha, k, well that's what make it stop working ... to know for next time, the auto-updater doesn't use --force so it was hitting an error
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, I didn't argued about the merge conflict
<seb128> what made it*
<seb128> it's fixed now
<desrt> good morning, team!
<seb128> hey desrt!
<qengho> Ugh. Updating w->y yesterday was a mistake.
<desrt> lol.
<desrt> at least you're not travelling :)
<seb128> that's not a supported upgrade path
<seb128> you should go through xenial
<seb128> what error did you get?
<seb128> happyaron, hey, is there any news from those nm/nma updates?
<desrt> that's the nice thing about debian: there are never any upgrades :D
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> seb128, report from happyaron this morning was that sponsorship should be up today
<qengho> I meant x->y. Sorry. tetex-doc and tetex-math-extra, apt and apt-utils file collisions. libboost-dev depending on nonexistant virtual pkg. libaccount and ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts some problems. some libmedia conflict.
<qengho> Others that scrolled off top of buffer.
<seb128> urg
<seb128> did you report those bugs?
<seb128> willcooke, k, thanks
<seb128> qengho, willcooke, and what's the status of the new api keys?
<qengho> At the apt failure, I didn't trust state.
<qengho> seb128: I'll see what I can reproduce from /var/log/apt/
<seb128> k
<seb128> bah, intel bug is back, can't see any text, brb
<seb128> tjaalton, where do I find that new intel driver replacement?
<tjaalton> seb128: what do you mean? it's built with the server
<seb128> should I just uninstall intel then?
<seb128> to try it
<tjaalton> just uninstall intel and it'll get used
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<tjaalton> in yakkety the server is patched to not load intel except very old gpus
<tjaalton> +on
<seb128> I'm on xenial
<tjaalton> right, just saying
<mhall119> willcooke: I just added you to the call, but we're meeting with Saviq and kgunn on https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/michael-hall?
<willcooke> mhall119, erm. k.  One moment, I'm in the middle of some stuff
<happyaron> seb128: please have a look at xenial branch of nma for SRU when you have time, :)
<seb128> happyaron, k, yakkety as well? (that needs to be updated first before a SRU)
<happyaron> yakkety is already uploaded
<happyaron> gotta merge 1.2.4 very soon, though
<seb128> hum
<seb128> let me look to git
<seb128> I though we would go directly for 1.2.4
<happyaron> ok, then would be next morning
<seb128> do you think we should not go for the new version directly for some reason?
<seb128> it's only some more segfault fixes
<seb128> no other changes
<happyaron> no, just meant 1.2.4 can be done quicker for xenial
<seb128> I'm asking because you updated git to SRU the previous version
<seb128> so maybe you prefer that to going to the current one for some reason?
<happyaron> just because it's tested, but I agree 1.2.4 is safe
<happyaron> so updating to it now (looks easy enough
<happyaron> seb128: mind to check again? both x- and y- this time, :)
<seb128> happyaron, looks good, going to review a bit more before uploading ... can you update the bug tomorrow to link to some of the segfaults in should fix? like a few e.u.c urls maybe as testcase, also need to update the version referenced in the description
<seb128> no need to do that today, it's already late for you
<seb128> the SRU team is probably not going to review that today anyway
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> happyaron, would be nice to reference some of the bugs in the changelog as well
<mhall119> is the ubiquity slideshow broken in the 16.10 images?
<mhall119> I'm installing in a virtualmachine and it's not showing anything
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> it looks like it broke with the new webkit2gtk
<Laney> which jbicha synced, so hopefully he can look
<jbicha> hmm? I lost power from tropical storm hermine
<Laney> slideshow in ubiquity is broken with new webkit
<Laney> you can test it by installing ubiquity and moving the start_slideshow() Gtk.main() block up below self.live_installer_show() in gtk_ui.py and then running 'ubiquity gtk_ui'
<Laney> got to go, see you later
<seb128> happyaron, uploaded to yakkety after tweaking the changelog to include some bugs references
<willcooke> thanks seb128 happyaron
<willcooke> off now, night all
<xnox> seb128, sil2100, robru - any idea why ubuntu-touch depends on particular python-gnupg?
<xnox> known gnupg 2.1 breaks?
<robru> i have no idea
<sil2100> xnox: not sure, possibly anyway it's no longer valid
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, any idea what's going on with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/281964460/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.firefox_50.0~a2~hg20160831r332986-0ubuntu1~umd1_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I would assume the "he" translation contains an invalid string?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I would assume the "he" translation contains an invalid string?
<jbicha> desrt: GTK 3.22 is the start of the last stable 3.x series?
<jbicha> I wish we had known that a few weeks ago, might have done GTK 3.22 for yakkety
<desrt> I doubt it?
<xnox> desrt, was the proposed numbering scheme approved?
<xnox> sil2100, i don't think python-gnupg is at all at fault here. At the moment in yakkety chroot "apt install ubuntu-touch" fails on amd64
<sil2100> xnox: I have a fix for that already
<sil2100> xnox: no worries
<sil2100> Let me give you the silo number
<xnox> ah
<sil2100> xnox: don't worry about touch images, I keep looking at the failures when I have a moment
<sil2100> xnox: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 <- the address-book-app change here
<sil2100> xnox: I already told slangasek I'm working on it so that no one duplicates work
<xnox> sil2100, not concerned about touch, or touch images per-se.
<sil2100> Will land tomorrowish :)
<xnox> proposed-migration, globally cares about # of uninstallable packages
<xnox> and at the moment that count goes up because of ubuntu-touch-meta/amd64
<xnox> which is bad =(
<xnox> one shall not have meta's uninstallable is a rule of thumb =)
<sil2100> hah, indeed! ;)
<xnox> sil2100, right, i'll enable that silo tomorrow, and will check if things are better with it.
<sil2100> Will get that releases asap, wanted to give a quick spin of the packages before I land this
<sil2100> Thanks! I checked in a yakkety-amd64 chroot and it helped
<xnox> i don't think that is enough to resolve  bug #1619468 however
<ubot5> bug 1619468 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Uninstallable ubuntu-touch-meta" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619468
<xnox> but we shall see.
<sil2100> Of course, I was testing it for touch image builds per se
<sil2100> And in livecd-rootfs when installing ubuntu-touch for amd64/i386 we install additional hints
<sil2100> So that the deps are satisfied (don't ask why, I didn't make it so)
<sil2100> But yeah, let's look into that in more detail tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-02
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> oh god!
<seb128> Laney is leaving IRC during the night now?
<Laney> Subject: Your BitFolk VPS ("cripps") needs to be rebooted for critical maintenance
<Laney> I got that a few days ago
<Laney> but forgot :(
<seb128> haha
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> it's friday right? ;-)
<seb128> I was a bit down yesterday from daily iso testing and xenial bugs
<Laney> it would seem so
<seb128> but a good night sleep and I'm better today ;-)
<seb128> how is it going for you?
<Laney> pretty good!
<Laney> we started watching stranger things last night
<willcooke> morning all, having internet problems today
<Laney> joining everyone else in the world
<Laney> creepy
<Laney> hi willcooke
<Laney> are you on DSL?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> yeah, dsl
<seb128> hum
<Laney> shucks
<seb128> Trevinho, pitti, Laney, unity is blocked in yakkety-proposed due to unity8 autopkgt but those seem to hit a enospace, so infra issue?
<seb128> bah, same of n-m-a/cinnamon-control-center it seems
<Laney> it was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1619285
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1619285 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "cc_growpart fails on yakkety" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Laney> i'm not sure if you need new images or if just retrying is enough
<seb128> "was"?
<seb128> so I just need a retry?
<seb128> hum, k
<Laney> it's fix released
<Laney> so that should mean was
<pitti> good morning Laney and seb128!
<Laney> ahoy pitti!
<pitti> seb128: ENOSPC is known, bug 1587188
<ubot5> bug 1587971 in cloud-utils (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1587188 recent versions of util-linux do not like how growpart calls partx" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587971
<pitti> the fix/workaround just landed, now we need new cloud images
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: btw, I eliminated browse.cgi, just rolling out
<pitti> Laney: the trick was to put "ScriptAlias /" last in the list
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks!
<Laney> pitti: excellent
<Trevinho> seb128: nooo... Again?! :-(
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> Landing these days is getting pretty annoying
<Trevinho> Hey seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, well, that's another bug which is fix commited, see backlog
<seb128> infra/yakkety issue
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I seee... In landing queue too?
<seb128> Trevinho, it's landed in yakkety if I understood correctly, they just need new images to be built
<seb128> unsure who/when for those though
<Trevinho> Mh, I see
<Trevinho> So... We'll wait for landing unity7 too...
<Trevinho> I decided to use a different silo for systemd since it would have been too complicated to do everything.... Anyway, code wise things are ready now. I only need to get trunk updated
<seb128> k
<pitti> Trevinho: \o/ great news! thanks
<happyaron> seb128: thank you, :)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, yw!
<seb128> happyaron, it's currently stucked in proposed due to the infra issue discussed a bit earlier but that should clear off at some point (today?)
<Laney> I should think pitti is rebuilding the image and then will retry everything
<pitti> Laney: I can't rebuild cloud images
<seb128> let's see, that part of the infra is non obvious to me
<pitti> oh well, maybe rebuilding an adt one will do it, it might rerun cloud-init
<pitti> let's try, it can hardly hurt
<seb128> is there anyone we can ping otherwise?
<seb128> or is that just sit there and wait for somebody to do $things
<pitti> utlemming isn't online
<pitti> otherwise the cron job will kick in by tomorrow
<seb128> k
<Odd_Bloke> pitti: utlemming no longer works for us; you need one of (me|rcj|philroche|josvaz). :)
<seb128> Laney, I think you worked a bit on that before, is there an easy way to start manually the slideshow part of ubiquity?
<seb128> hey Odd_Bloke :-)
<seb128> Odd_Bloke, seems we need you! :p
<Odd_Bloke> What's up?
<Laney> seb128: I commented on the bug a few minutes ago with a diff
<Laney> the answer is yes
<seb128> Odd_Bloke, there was a cloud-utils bug which impact autopkgtest infra and just got fixed, seems we need new cloud images to be built now
<pitti> Odd_Bloke: oh, hey!
<Laney> how very Odd of you to turn up just at the right time
<pitti> Odd_Bloke: after that cloud-utils fix is in, we need new cloud images that contain it, so that the resizing failure gets fixed
<pitti> Odd_Bloke: do you have the powers to trigger new ones?
<seb128> Laney, ah, great, one less things on my list then, thanks ;-)
<Laney> seb128: still need to be fixed ...
<seb128> ah
<Laney> I stole a fix from fedora in ppa:laney/ppa but not that confident it will work
<seb128> I hadn't open the bug yet
<Odd_Bloke> pitti: I do have the powers.
<seb128> I though your diff was a fix :p
<Laney> no
<Laney> it just shows you how to start the slideshow
<seb128> thanks
<Odd_Bloke> Laney: Because everyone still thinks utlemming is responsible for this, I have mentions of him highlighted. :p
<Laney> would prefer it if the updater of webkit2gtk would look at it :/
<Laney> Odd_Bloke: ah, very conscientious
<seb128> Laney, yeah, me too
 * Laney goes to work on gstreamer srus while that builds
<Laney> well, coffee first
<seb128> jbicha, hey, saw bug #1618956? seems a side effect of the webkit2gtk update
<ubot5> bug 1618956 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "Slideshow blank during live install" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618956
<Odd_Bloke> pitti: seb128: I saw seb128 say "now" so I've triggered builds, but then I saw pitti say "after that cloud-utils fix is in"; should I cancel this build, or is 0.29-0ubuntu3 the version we want?
<pitti> Odd_Bloke: 0ubuntu3 is the version, so please keep it running
<pitti> it landed a few hours ago already
<Odd_Bloke> Cool, that new image will filter out in due course. :)
<pitti> Odd_Bloke: but it breaks autopkgtests left and right, hence the urgency; thanks, appreciated!
<Laney> isn't cloud-init run every bood anyway?
<Laney> boot
<pitti> Laney: I'm not sure that it re-runs the growpart bit on every boot
<pitti> Laney: so it's too late on instantiation (growpart fails, then you dist-upgrade); but building new adt images from the cloud ones could work, not sure
<Laney> hm
<Laney> but you don't know what size of machine it's going to be run on?
<pitti> but if we get new cloud images anyway, I'll just build autopkgtest images from those and then it should work without much experimentation
<pitti> Laney: hm, good point
<Laney> ok, just trying intuition but not sure it's right :)
<pitti> so rebuilding autopkgtest images should work indeed
<Laney> assuming you dist-upgrade in your script
<pitti> yes
<pitti> oh, and scalingstack lags behind in cloud imports too, so let's just try that
<Laney> can't hurt that much to try anyway
<pitti> oh dear, the infra got Qted again
<seb128> :-/
<pitti> /dev/vda1        20G  1.2G   19G   6% /
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> Laney, seb128: ça march bien à nouveau !
<pitti> still need to wait for lgw to finish
 * Laney cat /dev/urandom > /dev/vda1 in celebration
<seb128> pitti, super!
<pitti> still waiting on lgw to finish building, then I'll do a mass retry
<pitti> (for ubuntu)
<seb128> thanks!
<vigo> hi all!
<vigo> someone having pkcon errors in unity8 on lapto?
<seb128> hey vigo, try #ubuntu-unity about unity8
<vigo> I always get the same error with great thanks seb128 ;)
<Trevinho> hey hikiko did you see the remaining fix to do in https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-expo-gap-bug/+merge/304076 ?
<hikiko> Trevinho, sorry no, I was doing something else
<Trevinho> hikiko: I've seen the compiz move outline...
<hikiko> so you mean I have to add a gap on top?
<Trevinho> hikiko: yeah, there's something weird there, see the vid... The window has to consider the panel (so workarea.top())
<hikiko> yeah expo doesn't use workareas though
<hikiko> it needs a yoffset I guess
<Trevinho> hikiko: I was wondering if havin a texture to move, instead than just an outline would be acceptable too... Like just using the texture of the window, without being animated or... LIke a a static screenshot.
<hikiko> well the window is a quad with a texture
<Trevinho> hikiko: I mean, it does... Well, wether it's a top gap or using the workarea is the same... In normal case (left launcher) it takes account of it.
<hikiko> oh
<hikiko> Trevinho, the expo plugin didn't take into account any offsets from the beginning
<hikiko> I mean before we move the launcher to the bottom
<hikiko> no
<Trevinho> it had some top gap, isn't it?
<hikiko> it had a left gap
<hikiko> and on the top
<hikiko> it had a buggy animation
<hikiko> wrong scaling
<Trevinho> optionGetYOffset () too
<Trevinho> which is something should be take in account together with bottom gap
<hikiko> I'll fix it, it's not just the offset
<hikiko> I have to change the translation and the scaling
<hikiko> I just say that before it wasn't correct because it was taking some offset or sth into account it just had a scaling effect that was hiding the problem, if I recall correctly during the animation the top gap was changing size
<Trevinho> Ah, I see
<hikiko> and the final position
<hikiko> was the one we have now
<hikiko> but it doesn't look nice
<hikiko> so I am going to fix it
<hikiko> you are right on that
<hikiko> Trevinho, do we set a y_offset for expo in unityshell?
<hikiko> I think we don't
<hikiko> the yoffset is the default (24)
<hikiko> if I take it into account it looks more awkward :p
<tjaalton> what's the best way to restore unity settings in xenial? my wife's account has no sidebar launchers
<tjaalton> but nautilus
<tjaalton> anyone? unity-tweak-tool --reset didn't help
<Trevinho> tjaalton: is that xenial? It should restore by itself if plugins are missing
<Trevinho> (when updated)
<Trevinho> tjaalton: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity/unity-active-plugins-safety-check should do the trick
<Trevinho> tjaalton: if it doesn't start, unity upstart log could help
<Trevinho> going to lunch, in case I'll be back later
<tjaalton> Trevinho: ok, thanks
<tjaalton> safety check runs
<Sweet5hark> Laney, seb128: I pushed a version of libreoffice bumped to 5.2.1~rc2, disabling the cups for the autopkgtests, the gtk2->gtk3 default move, google auth fix, and moving packagekit integration up to libreoffice-gnome so that it stays around for gtk3 to the libreoffice ppa: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/6850844/+listing-archive-extra
<Sweet5hark> Laney, seb128: but I will be at the LibreOffice conference next week, so I dont know how we will handle bumping this into yakkety.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, nice, do you need sponsoring or want to get the ppa feedback first?
<seb128> just upload now?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I can prepare a version now, but wont be around much next week if there are issues -- and 5.2.1 isnt named 5.2.1 final yet (but will be at the conf).
<seb128> Sweet5hark, it's ok, yakkety is not stable yet so we can deal with issues the week after that
<Sweet5hark> seb128: but yeah, will prep a uploadable package (removing the ~yakkety6 from version essentially).
<seb128> or we can block it in proposed for a bit if you prefer
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, I did a update test from a vanilla daily image to the version in the ppa -- it worked and passed manual smoketesting. so lets go without blocking ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, +1
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, seb128, +1
<willcooke> qengho, morning!  How goes the uploads for the api? Still on for today?
<qengho> willcooke: For stable Ubuntu, yes. Y is still broken. I think it's gcc-6 now.
<qengho> That sounds crazy, I know.
<seb128> both firefox and chromium?
<willcooke> qengho, oki.  seb128 can we still upload to X without it in Y?
<seb128> we can upload, it might take some convincing talking to the SRU team on why they should accept a SRU before it hits unstable but I think it's an easy enough situation that it should be fine
<seb128> though it's friday
<seb128> unsure why we drifted so much to upload to xenial...
<qengho> seb128: Cr is exempt from SRU. I would have only asked you to upload to Y.
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> we need a new key in xenial to restore service no?
<qengho> Firefox will probably (?!) need SRU.
<qengho> It's in main.
<seb128> and chromium?
<seb128> sorry I don't understand
<seb128> chromium and firefox in xenial use the abused key right?
<seb128> so they need to be switched to use a new one
<qengho> Yes. And yes.
<seb128> which means they need a xenial upload
<qengho> Yes.
<seb128> k
<seb128> I though you were saying chromium doesn't
<seb128> so what's blocking those uploads?
<seb128> toolchain didn't change, it's a "simple" key swap?
<seb128> like change the  key id, upload?
<seb128> I'm sure I'm overlooking something and I'm about to learn what ;-)
<qengho> Nothing is blocking trusty, xenial except that yakkety is crashy and I don't know why and I didn't want to upload out of synch.
<seb128> what's the issue with the out of sync?
<seb128> if anything it might be good because it might give us stats on different series
<qengho> I guess nothing. :\
<seb128> k, so can we go ahead with the uploads of the series that are ready then please?
<qengho> Okay, I'll ask chris to upload. Should be fast.
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> thx
<ricotz> qengho, hi, is this about the google-oauth-api key?
<qengho> ricotz: er, maybe. We're changing Ubuntu's keys for google services because of abuse.
<seb128> ricotz, are you the one abusing our keys? ;-)
<ricotz> I guess I will have to update the last firefox beta too then
<ricotz> qengho, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/2056
<qengho> ricotz: Oh, yes. https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/firefox/googapi
<ricotz> qengho, better target and base on https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.yakkety
<qengho> ricotz: I suspect only the api-key matters, fwiw.
<ricotz> qengho, while chris already pushed something regarding this better coordinate
<ricotz> qengho, yeah, so I guess updating debian/ga would suffice
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, new systemd MP is building at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839, if you could give it a look... It's mostly tedg's one with some fixes on top.
<Laney> Trevinho: okay, just going to lunch but will look after
<Trevinho> Laney: sure, take your time... packages should be ready by then
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<seb128> Trevinho, unity migrated in yakkety, see no days or fiddling around to get it through this time ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, it was a nice surprise :-)
 * Trevinho hunting that bitchy mosquito...
<jbicha> Laney: thank you for fixing the autopkgtest for gjs
<Laney> jbicha: sure
<Laney> my guess didn't fix webkit btw
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> would be interesting to see if rebuilding the previous version gives something working or not
<Laney> go for it
<seb128> not today, that's going to take longer to build than an hour I think
<seb128> but maybe jbicha wants to try it ;-)
<Sweet5hark> .
<seb128> ?
<Sweet5hark> fcsking vpn. takes 3 minutes after I post something for IRC to realize it needs to reconnect (and the messages in the mean time go to nirvana). Reposting ...
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/yakkety/5.2.1/libreoffice-l10n_5.2.1~rc2-0ubuntu1_source.changes http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/yakkety/5.2.1/libreoffice_5.2.1~rc2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sweet5hark> seb128: note this switches to gtk3 by default and has the patch that makes the toolbars light and readable -- _iff_ the ubuntu-themes patch is merged too. Without that it will still run, but by default be rather ugly. L_aney has a merge request for that. the patched ubuntu-themes is also in the libreoffice ppa.
<seb128> k
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I'm going to sponsor that
<seb128> then start calling it a week
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thanks! *hugs*
 * seb128 hugs Sweet5hark back
 * Sweet5hark has the weekend an one day to prepare two talks and a keynote ...
<seb128> where is the conf? how much time do you have in trains/planes to work on that? ;-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k, sponsored
<seb128> on that note calling it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<Laney> bye!
<willcooke> cya seb128
<Laney> happy weekend!
<seb128> thanks, you too!
<Sweet5hark> thx! bye all!
<willcooke> see ya Sweet5hark
<willcooke> urgh,  having to turn the lights on already
<Laney> wait until the heating starts coming on
<Laney> still 6° to go for that here
 * Laney should get some graphs on the go
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> ximion: any more comments on the langpacks?
<Laney> (hi!)
<Laney> I found out about the meson submodule stuff yesterday
<Laney> we should use that for libmo
<Laney> if it works properly
<Laney> implies I have to write a meson.build, but that should be fun
<Laney> k, night!
<willcooke> night Laney
<willcooke> I'm off too, ta ta
<Trevinho> bye Laney...
<Trevinho> I was about to bother you, but... WE time :-)
<ximion> Laney: I'm at Akademy right now, so not much time to review
<ximion> and I think the code is ugly, but when the ugly bits get replaced with libmo soon, that should be fine
<ximion> so, no big concerns for merging :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-03
<Laney> https://developer.gnome.org/gi/stable/gi-programming.html
<Laney> yeah!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-28
<jbicha> jamesh: if I set [connectivity] enabled=false in /etc/ or /usr/lib/ , I can't use gnome-control-center to override that :(
<jamesh> jbicha: yeah.  The enabled key is only meant to be set from the -intern.conf file
<jamesh> jbicha: I was originally setting interval=0 to disable checking, and upstream asked me to change it to a separate key (so that a distro patch that changed the connectivity check settings wouldn't interfere)
<jamesh> robert_ancell: fyi, I made this PR: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/pull/14
<jamesh> robert_ancell: not sure if it is worth merging until there is agreement that the matching snapd change is okay though
<robert_ancell> jamesh, ah yes. I saw it last week and forgot about it.
<robert_ancell> Yeah, I think land it once it's in use upstream.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: you were on holiday.  Not a problem :)
<robert_ancell> I was wondering if there's any naming convention with other libs?
<jamesh> I'm not sure if anyone else is doing polkit authoirsation for HTTP over local sockets
<robert_ancell> probably not :)
<robert_ancell> I guess they just have a D-Bus arg for interaction if needed
<jamesh> CUPS is probably the only one where it makes sense, and I don't think they do polkit at all
<jamesh> For D-Bus, they defined a message flag for it: https://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-protocol-messages
<jamesh> no need for a message argument
<robert_ancell> huh
<robert_ancell> jamesh, could you rebase the branch?
<jamesh> robert_ancell: sure.
<robert_ancell> jamesh, if you wanted to split out the 'last_request_headers' change in mock-snapd.c we could land that now
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I guess it depends on how quick the snapd folks look at my other PRs
<jamesh> mvo was interested in fast tracking them for 2.28, and if that happens it shouldn't matter much
<jamesh> also, it's just a test cleanup
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning jibel, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, jibel
<oSoMoN> you guys had a good week-end?
<duflu> oSoMoN, moving furniture :P You?
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes, preparing for the new school year that starts tomorrow ...
<oSoMoN> duflu, yeah, had some friends over and enjoyed the nice weather outside
<oSoMoN> jibel, good luck with that!
<oSoMoN> IIRC the school year starts around the 12th of September here
<c-lobrano> Hi all
<c-lobrano>  Trevinho, Laney I pushed in review the fix for bug 1712996
<ubot5> bug 1712996 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Misaligned Entry borders in horizontally linked Box" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712996
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: thanks
<Mirv> as an user I find it still confusing why Ubuntu offers my to disable secure boot so often
<Mirv> but I guess it's on all machines that have any dkms, so that includes Dell OEM machines
<Mirv> but then again it doesn't seem to detect if there's any problem keeping secure boot enabled or not
<Mirv> and for me eg Virtualbox works fine too with secure boot enabled, which I thought might be a problem given it's external module
<Mirv> (this is on 16.04)
<Mirv> does anyone have any thoughts on what could be improved? I've thought about it, but then again I feel I don't understand the whole and don't know how eg the texts could be clearer for average user.
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1700100 what do you think to do? We apply that only for boxes, or have you been able to reproduce it also in FFox /TB?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1700100 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Dimmed text is very hard to see" [Medium,In progress]
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: sorry, I haven't had more time to look into their code, but actually, on 17.04, Firefox and Thunderbird's dimmed text is visible on my machine
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: ok, fair enough....
<Trevinho> no worries
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<Trevinho> good morning!
<seb128> Mirv, secure boot is not really a -desktop topic, you might have more luck on -devel
<Trevinho> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm good thanks! how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: good, back to italy! :)
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128 !
<seb128> Trevinho, enough of the crazy life for now? decided to have a quiet hacking week? ;-)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<Trevinho> seb128: not really, as I'm not staying at my place anyway... It's time for sicily :)
<Mirv> seb128: true, although the desktop UX of it is
<Trevinho> but, I actually work better when under stress :-D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Trevinho, and nothing is as stressful as working from a swimming pool where your laptop, call fall into water, right? ;-)
<Trevinho> ahah, yeah...
<Trevinho> it's pushing you to stay focused
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Bank holiday in the UK today :-D
<oSoMoN> ah, I was starting to wonder why it was so quiet here today… :)
<oSoMoN> enjoy
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, I guess this would do it https://paste.debian.net/plain/983346
<oSoMoN> ricotz, that’s exactly what I was looking into
<ricotz> oSoMoN, better let this go in with 5.4.1
<oSoMoN> same branch anyway
<ricotz> oSoMoN, this fix should appear in debian repo shortly too
<ricotz> oSoMoN, :(
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I assumed you understood to wait for a complete fix
<oSoMoN> ricotz, how is that not a complete fix?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, like the missing Conflicts/Replaces
<oSoMoN> true, I'll wait for the complete fix in the debian repo and will merge it back (if you don't beat me to it, which you most probably will)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, btw, did you already wrote that patch before I pasted it?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I was double-checking it when I saw your paste, but I saw highlight on IRC late, so can't say who wrote it first, probably you ;)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I see, makes it a bit more questionable that you already pushed it, so try to get an opinion on changes before pushing them
<oSoMoN> ricotz, well I would have asked had you not suggested an identical patch
<ricotz> oSoMoN, okay
<christoph> hi, does anyone know a tool to emulate android apps and check outgoing traffic ?
<christoph> like google chrome inspector
<jbicha> kenvandine: here's a basic patch to disable alarms in gnome-clocks https://paste.debian.net/983376/
<jbicha> the first line of the help still says "Use Clocks as a stopwatch, a timer, to set alarms and to check the time in different cities."
<jbicha> changing that string breaks translations. I guess we could just remove that intro line though…
<kenvandine> jbicha, i was thinking more of using a define somewhere
<kenvandine> WITH_ALARMS kind of thing
<kenvandine> something that could go upstream
<jbicha> ok, maybe
<kenvandine> should be useful for others too, the lack of reliable alarms isn't ubuntu specific
<kenvandine> i wonder if there are plans for a background service for that
<jbicha> I think systemd timers is the way to go for that
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but i think systemd would need a user daemon to interact with it
<kenvandine> i guess it would just trigger opening the UI
<kenvandine> to dismiss the alarm, etc
<gQuigs> my initial expectation would be the alarms should work even if I'm not logged in, not sure how easy that would be.... - and especially still work if screen is locked
<kenvandine> that would require gdm support
<kenvandine> oh, and wake the computer when asleep
<kenvandine> there's a bug for that
<kenvandine> not sure how i feel about that
<kenvandine> i'd hate my laptop to wake up while in my backpack
<gQuigs> yea, I can see why that's complicated now..
<seb128> I don't think laptop users expect their laptop to wake up for reminders
<seb128> it's not a phone
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but i can imagine a college student trying to use this as their alarm
<kenvandine> anyway, the UI should make it obvious that it won't wake
<kenvandine> it's a complicated problem :)
<seb128> is any other computer OS doing the "wake up computer on reminders"?
<seb128> but yeah it's complicated
<seb128> I think displaying a dialog in an unlocked session would be good enough to ship it
<jbicha> maybe: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-desktop/with-windows-10-when-in-sleep-mode-will-the-alarm/c1f38df1-d9e2-43f0-8149-89c18191de96
<seb128> jbicha, right, some modern configs have that, but I don't think it would work on any system
<jbicha> that's almost worse than not supporting it at all: it might work ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> right
<seb128> does anyone has a standard/right way to get the multiarch dir from a standard install set (e.g no dpkg-architecture from dpkg-dev)?
<andyrock> is there a way to debug failures in g_task_run_in_thread?
<andyrock> like an enviroment variable
<oSoMoN> ricotz, you didn't cherry-pick https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?h=debian-experimental-5.4&id=e484318397ae407b418a55955c64104324a85e10 in your wip branch, is that intentional?
<seb128> andyrock, try asking on #gnome-hackers, we are low on GTK hackers around, especially with u.k off today
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: I was looking again at bug 1700100 to make the fix available everywhere, however the color change is applicable only to labels inside a box with "boxes-menu-row" class, which exists only in GNOME Boxes (I guess) and I don't think it'd be ok to add it in gtk-widgets.css. Any idea?
<ubot5> bug 1700100 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Dimmed text is very hard to see" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700100
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: ah, fair enough..
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: let's go with that then
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: ok, I'll copy the change on Radiance then and push it again
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: thanks
<c-lobrano> yw
<ricotz> oSoMoN, of course!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, you want to drop kde support ;)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah stupid question, I was going over the list of commits and didn't really look into the implications of that one :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, let me know if *I* can push those things, don't merge/push that branch yourself
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah it's fine
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I suppose we want that one: https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?h=debian-experimental-5.4&id=bcd1bc95a08c80cc20e3795bf789fadadb6eb370
<ricotz> oSoMoN, no
<ricotz> coinmp is not enabled anyway
<ricotz> oSoMoN, since this is only about cherry-picking, there is no need to pick things without effect
<ricotz> this will be picked up with a merge in preparation for 6.0
<oSoMoN> ok
<ricotz> oSoMoN, what is up with 5.3.6 for zesty?
<andyrock> seb128: #gnome-hackers looks a bit empty :D
<andyrock> never mind
<ricotz> andyrock, wrong server ;)
<andyrock> i realized that  :D
<jbicha> kenvandine: I don't know how to edit the help page or remove the extra shortcuts from the Keyboard Shortcuts overlay https://paste.debian.net/983401/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, rebased and pushed my wip branch
<kenvandine> jbicha, the help page is an issue
<kenvandine> they help text could just be changed to add "if supported" somewhere
<kenvandine> but that isn't great either
<kenvandine> ugh... my gedit snap that hasn't been touched in ages no longer starts... "Bad system call"
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> maybe i had a local snap installed, just installed it from the store and it works :)
<kenvandine> false alarm
<jbicha> I'm sure there's a way to hack the help page build but it may take a while to figure out how to do it
<oSoMoN> ricotz, on my list but didn't get to it yet
<ricotz> ok
<amano> Re alarms: I miss the times when mobiles would power on reliably only to set off an alarm (eg after powering off due to low akku). Most modern smartphones cannot do that (the Huawei being an example).
<mcphail> robert_ancell: Hi. popey and sil suggested I ping you about an issue with Ubuntu Software. Are you awake?
<robert_ancell> mcphail, sure am
<popey> :)
<mcphail> robert_ancell: cool :) - Let me link a screenshot...
<mcphail> https://ovh.themcphails.uk/index.php/s/0pcBDXU0zztzS6a
<mcphail> This is a deb created with game-data-packager. It is about 2.9 GB, rather than 18 exabytes...
<mcphail> http://termbin.com/32q7
<robert_ancell> huh
<mcphail> It is proprietary stuff, and too large to upload and attach to a bug report. Any idea what the issue may be?
<robert_ancell> mcphail, is this done by double clicking on the .deb?
<mcphail> robert_ancell: yes
<robert_ancell> mcphail, which Ubuntu release / gnome-software version?
<mcphail> Ubuntu 16.04. Let me check gnome-sofyware version...
<robert_ancell> I'm guessing there might be an overflow. I can probably reproduce by hacking a .deb with metadata that matches that one
<popey> You don't have a Quake4 DVD lying around? shame.. :)
<mcphail> gnome-software 3.20.5
<mcphail> I can pop a DVD in the post :)
<robert_ancell> mcphail, can you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+filebug with that info and I'll see if I can reproduce.
<mcphail> The deb behaves fine, btw, when installed by dpkg -i
<robert_ancell> Probably don't want to send me a DVD or I'll end up playing Quake 4 :)
<popey> mcphail: does gdebi show the right size? (does gdebi show any size at all?)
<mcphail> popey: yes, gdebi shows the correct size
<robert_ancell> bonus points if you can try it in artful - it uses a different method for accessing .debs
<mcphail> robert_ancell: I can give it a shot, but I won't get a chance to install artful for a few days I'm afraid
<robert_ancell> mcphail, ok, don't worry about it, I'll reproduce here if I can
<mcphail> robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1713586
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713586 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software displays wildly inaccurate estimate of package size when a certain deb file is double-clicked in nautilus" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> mcphail, thanks!
<mcphail> robert_ancell: np. Cheers!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-29
<jibel> morning
<tsimonq2> o/ jibel
<jibel> hey tsimonq2
<duflu> Morning jibel, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> o/ duflu
<duflu> \o
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<tsimonq2> o/ oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey tsimonq2 , congrats on the MOTU promotion!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey, there is an updated wip-5.4 branch
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz, thanks, taking a look now
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: Thanks :D
<oSoMoN> ricotz, lgtm
<ricotz> oSoMoN, pushed :)
<seb128> good mroning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, not too bad. You?
<jamesh> hi seb128, duflu
<seb128> duflu, I'm good thanks
<duflu> Afternoon jamesh
<jamesh> just had my new laptop delivered
<duflu> woo
<seb128> duflu, I just saw that you moved https://trello.com/c/3tMZbqwd/39-support-for-accelerated-video-playback-on-intel-in-totem-and-mpv to blocked, what is it blocked on? (would be nice to add the reason in a comment when something is blocked)
<seb128> jamesh, which one did you get?
<duflu> seb128, comment is already there :)
<duflu> Same as last time
<duflu> Also mentioned in status reports for a few weeks
<jamesh> seb128: ThinkPad X1
<seb128> duflu, oh, right, I didn't really understand this bug, that's about the ubuntu-restricted-addons changes?
<seb128> having gstreamer1.0-vaapi added?
<duflu> seb128, yes it's about finishing the OOTB experience
<seb128> duflu, k, sorry about that, the patch name is "debdiff including lubuntu changes"
<seb128> so I assumed it was something for lubuntu when I read it a few weeks ago
<duflu> seb128, yeah it didn't help that the patch changed
<duflu> Bryan asked me today if I could sponsor it :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> I'm not familiar with that package
<seb128> do we need the depends in main or partner?
<duflu> ??
<amano> Wow. JAdahl just pushed builtin screencasting and remote desktop support to Mutter. From what I can see it is VNC only and disabled by default: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784199
<ubot5> Gnome bug 784199 in general "Add screen cast and remote desktop support" [Normal,New]
<duflu> I'm not familiar... has development pace been this rapid always or did it pick up recently?
<amano> Considering the state of Remmina it is probably nice to have and probably stable by the time Ubuntu 18.04 arrive
<amano> .... arrives.
<amano> duflu, the example app for it is https://github.com/jadahl/gnome-remote-desktop. The initial commit was at the end of 2015.
<amano> Interesting background information here: https://ctrl.blog/entry/wayland-gnome-remote-desktop
<seb128> duflu, btw https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/18/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-5/ has a section about the launcher button being at the bottom
<seb128> "For instance, the application picker button is kept at the bottom and not moved at the top of the dock. Indeed, the application picker button isn’t the BFB from the Unity world launching our “dash”"
<duflu> seb128, that's fine. Reject the bug if you want
<duflu> It's not important
<seb128> I'm not going to close it since I'm not sure I agree with having it at the bottom
<seb128> we need designers :-)
<duflu> I have more challenging issues today like finding out why Totel needs 50% of its CPU time spent software filling pixels
<duflu> Totem too
<duflu> seb128, anyone, did you notice Alt+drag for moving windows doesn't work? Is that just in Wayland?
<seb128> just in wayland
<seb128> and yes, I keep hitting it and I find it frustrating
<duflu> Cool, got a bug?
<tjaalton> ctrl-win-arrow shortcuts don't work either
<duflu> tjaalton, Aren't they less traditional and more Unity-only?
<tjaalton> duflu: they worked at some point
<seb128> duflu, no I don't, I should probably look for/open one
 * duflu files another bug
<tjaalton> btw, I added some xwayland backports to xserver, brings wacom support etc
<duflu> tjaalton, Cool! I was wondering why Wacom support went backwards
<tjaalton> I haven't tested any of it myself since my wacom is hidden in a moving box somewhere
<seb128> Trevinho, good morning?
<duflu> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1713650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713650 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Can't Alt+drag windows at all any more" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<Trevinho> morning
<seb128> duflu, thanks
<seb128> hey Trevinho :-)
<seb128> so you are up, just hidding from us :p
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I'm "a bear" in the morning.... I don't speak much even in real life :-D
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Trevinho, anyway, I'm teasing you but I actually had a question
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the status of the landing of the indicators build fixes for gcc7?
<duflu> Morning davmor2, bear-Trevinho
<seb128> hey davmor2
<Trevinho> seb128: eh, I put that in hold as I had to finish the mutter and indicator extension work
<Trevinho> seb128: however, the indicators are ready to land in theory
<seb128> Trevinho, the ind... right, exactly
<seb128> can we just do another landing for those?
<seb128> we have other fixes/changes we can maybe land
<Trevinho> seb128: waht needs love is unity/nux which fails in other archs because of libsigc++...
<seb128> and I wanted to add a tweak for langpacks
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, let me split the bileto
<seb128> Trevinho, well, don't bother
<seb128> Trevinho, just drop indicators from yours
<Trevinho> seb128: I asked for a porter box for such archs...
<duflu> seb128, worse for native Wayland apps: They have no title bar to drag either. You need to Alt+Space to get to the move option
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, as you wish I can do mine in a sec
<Trevinho> seb128: or steal indicators from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892
<Trevinho> seb128: just let me know how to proceed
<seb128> Trevinho, as said I want maybe to include some extra changes to the indicator
<seb128> let me get my change up for review
<seb128> Trevinho, what do you think about landing https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/indicator-sound/drop-greeeter/+merge/320858 ?
<seb128> well we don't need the change so maybe we should just land things that are useful
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, that's seem ok for me
<seb128> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-power/use-universe-translations/+merge/329797 and https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-sound/use-universe-translations/+merge/329798 if you to add those and move to another silo?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, I'll do it in 5
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<mpt> andyrock, it is already the case that with the checkbox checked, a Livepatch update might not install immediately — because you might not be connected to the Internet when the update is published. Taking a few seconds to sign in is just another possible reason for delay.
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> hey we missed this channel's 10th birthday
<Laney> 29/08 09:55:15 -!- Channel #ubuntu-desktop created Sun Nov 26 06:42:54 2006
<andyrock> mpt: I've a branch with the behaviour you wanted, but it feels broken to me
<andyrock> I'll push in a ppa
<tsimonq2> Laney: gosh darnit
<andyrock> mpt: would be easier for me with a spinner and binding the checkbox to the daemon status
<mpt> andyrock, when you turn on a backup service for the first time, it’s plausibly interesting to see the setup status, because the first backup will start as soon as the setup is complete. But with Livepatch the first update might not happen until hours/days later, so there’s nothing interesting to wait for. “Enabled” is not a thing that is relevant to users.
<mpt> And nor is “daemon status”.
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> mpt: another problem is what should happens when you click multiple times on it
<mpt> I appreciate that this does make multiple clicks a bit harder — you might have to turn off the daemon as soon as you’ve finished turning it on, or vice versa
<andyrock> this is going to break your system if you do multiple clicking
<mpt> Why would it break your system?
<andyrock> well if it takes 1 min to enable the system and you queue 10 enable/disable commands
<andyrock> or more
<andyrock> you'll have in background software-properties-dbus for 10/15 minutes
<andyrock> cancelling it's not an option
<mpt> Then … implement it as a state rather than as a queue of commands
<andyrock> mpt: it's not a queue
<mpt> Good!
<andyrock> right now: click->enable/disable
<andyrock> I can use an idle but that does not guarantee that the requests will overlap
<andyrock> *will not
<mpt> andyrock, imagine the case where I click the checkbox three times: check, uncheck, check. After the first check, you tell the daemon to start up. When it tells you that it’s running, then you look at the current state of the checkbox. Is it checked? Yes. Is the daemon running? Yes. So you don’t need to do anything further.
<Laney> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1713391 <- did you work out it was in the patch or is it an upstream bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713391 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "glib-compile-schemas invalid free in per session override" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928
<Trevinho> nope... I missed your PRs :D
<Laney> marcoooooooooo
<Trevinho> laneeyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<andyrock> mmm mpt that makes sense
<seb128> Laney, it's in the patch, I talked to desrt a bit and she said she still planned to land that change in git this cycle but she was in a German class and couldn't look more at the time
<Laney> sure
<Laney> did she say she would fix that bug or?
<Laney> otherwise I would ping muktupav_els :-)
<seb128> she didn't
<seb128> but I expected she would
<seb128> could be wishful thinking from my part though :-)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> muktupavels: ^- interested in bug #1713391 ? it's in the per-session override patch
<ubot5> bug 1713391 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "glib-compile-schemas invalid free in per session override" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713391
<muktupavels> Laney: I am interested that per-desktop overrides are merged upstream. Not so much in bugs, but I will look at that bug.
<Laney> muktupavels: you might be interested in not introducing bugs if it's merged maybe :P
<muktupavels> Laney: patches are more or less from desrt and I already fixed few problems in them. :P
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> thanks for looking
<muktupavels>  I will look at that bug :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bah, I just let my laptop unlock in a public place while going to the toilet
<seb128> ctrl-alt-L -> go reflex and the keybinding stopped working :-/
<seb128> I need to get used to super-L
<muktupavels> glib-compile-schemas are used without --strict, right?
<seb128> muktupavels, correct
<muktupavels> Ok, then I will update patch.
<seb128> should we use --strict?
<seb128> in any case if it double free without it that's still a bug
<muktupavels> No.
<muktupavels> I will update patch
<seb128> thanks
 * Laney changed the keybinding back to c-a-l
<muktupavels> seb128, Laney: patch updated and attached to upstream bug.
<seb128> muktupavels, thanks!
<Laney> oh for g_auto
<muktupavels> seb128:
<muktupavels> Gtk/IMModule does not look like valid key!
<Laney> they probably want to put that in overrides :/
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> Laney seb128 Trevinho I was at the Fit and Finish sprint with did_rocks and Will last week.
<flexiondotorg> I was working on GTK theme fixes.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: yeah.... :)
<seb128>  hey flexiondotorg, how was that?
<flexiondotorg> I have a whole heap of stuff, that Will has approved :-)
<seb128> muktupavels, Laney, yeah, that override seems buggy indeed
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Was very productive.
<seb128> great
<flexiondotorg> But I have some questions about how best to proceed.
<flexiondotorg> I need to rebase on a recently released ubuntu-themes.
<flexiondotorg> The notebook refactor is massive ~1500 added ~1000 removed.
<flexiondotorg> Then I have some much smaller discrete improvements.
<flexiondotorg> Should I submit the Notebook refactor as a standalone merge proposal.
<flexiondotorg> And when that change is merged released, submit a new merge proposal for the other odds and ends where each commit is a discrete change?
<flexiondotorg> Or just create one merge proposal where notebook refactor is the first commit with the discrete changes each in a commit there after?
<flexiondotorg> I can do the builds in Bileto, but I'll need someone to Approve the merge proposal(s).
<flexiondotorg> Last week did_rocks Approved my Notebook refactor merge proposal, but that now need rebasing.
<Laney> approved as in he did a code review?
<Laney> or the design?
<flexiondotorg> Will approved the design and didrocks did a light touch code review.
<Laney> I think you should propose merge proposals, the smaller the better
<Laney> You can set a prerequisite for the later ones on top of the refactor if you need to
<Laney> Trevinh_o is probably going to be the one reviewing those
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: I can look at them too
<Laney> oho
<flexiondotorg> Cool.
<flexiondotorg> I'll start with a rebase of the Notebook refactor and then stack the other changes on that then.
<Laney> If they don't touch the same lines then they don't need to be stacked
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: mind that there's a bileto branch that I wanted to merge asap
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho I think we did that as the sprint.
<flexiondotorg> *at
<flexiondotorg> Which is why I need to rebase.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: k
<flexiondotorg> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848#audit_log
<flexiondotorg> Actually.
<flexiondotorg> did_rock tried to publish but it failed with Bad Merges.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho ^
<flexiondotorg> I'm planning on working on the theme updates in the evenings this week. I don't have time during day.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: yeah, use the bileto branch in the mean time as base
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: the reason was that https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/better-destructive-action/+merge/329392 was not reviewed
<Trevinho> which I asked to do :)
<Trevinho> ah, he actually did it
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: I'll fix that later, anyway the bileto branch can be your base
<andyrock> mpt: ok almost done
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho OK, so the slipped through the net sorry.
<flexiondotorg> I reviewed it. All good. I have now approve powers.
<flexiondotorg> *no
<andyrock> just one more thing: what about a generic error? e.g. network timeout, random error somewhere in the system
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: ok, waiting for a fix c-lobrano fix too, at this point, it shouldn't bother you much if you use the branch as prereq
<flexiondotorg> OK, I've not used Bileto as a base before. How do I do that?
<mpt> andyrock, I guess that needs a standalone error dialog, since software-properties-gtk might not even be open when the error occurs
<andyrock> kk can you provide me the text?
<andyrock> mpt: ^^^
<mpt> andyrock, how about:
<mpt> primary text: Sorry, there’s been a problem in setting up Canonical Livepatch.
<mpt> secondary text:  The error was: “%s”
<mpt> buttons: Settings… Ignore
<tjaalton> FYI, I'm about to move the apport script/links from xdiagnose to xserver-xorg, so that the dependency on xdiagnose can be dropped
<tjaalton> I think it has served it's purpose by now
<c-lobrano> Trevinho, flexiondotorg: fix for LP 1700100 has all the needed files now :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1700100 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Dimmed text is very hard to see" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700100
<andyrock> mpt: can we avoid the secondary text? because it's not easy to get one from canonical-livepatch
<andyrock> if it's important I'll fix this
<flexiondotorg> c-lobrano Thanks!
<mpt> andyrock, hmm, well, it’s hard for a user to fix an error if they don’t know what it is
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho If you kick of Bileto I can test from the PPA later.
<c-lobrano> ;)
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: cool
<Trevinho> thanks a lot c-lobrano
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey, there's a chromium update ready for publication at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, oh, yay
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> indicator-session landing failed because...
<seb128> xnox, could you please stop touching desktop packages if you don't intend to respect the vcs or commit your changes?
<xnox> seb128, sure. it would have been useful if desktop team moved indicators-* off url-launcher before feature freeze and enabled landing qt transition earlier instead on the 11th hour post feature freeze
<xnox> seb128, feel free to revert/override my uploads as qt transition is done.
<seb128> xnox, right, maybe I would have had some cycles for that if I was not busy redoing work and fixing the stuff you did without carring
<xnox> yeah, i did mass upload of a few things to chop ubuntu-ui-toolkit which was blocking qt migration in bulk before hoping on a plane.
<Beret> xnox, are you the one we can blame for breaking dpi scaling? :)
<Beret> seb128, smack him!
<xnox> Beret, in what toolkits? unity8 / qtubuntu?
<seb128> Beret, GNOME?
<Beret> xnox, I was referring to artful (gshell/wayland)
<seb128> we changed desktop
<Beret> yeah
<seb128> Trevinho is working on fixing that
<xnox> Beret, sorry did not touch stuff that affects gshell/wayland.
<Beret> dang
<Beret> seb128, then I decline my offer to hold xnox for you while you punch him in nyc
<seb128> lol
<xnox> Beret, you seem to make an assumption, that such actions would be considered as punishment by me...
<xnox> anyway, offtopic
<xnox> seb128, is unity-scopes-api a unity7 or unity8 thing? and does it still need to support clicks, or is that an acceptable degradation?
<xnox> seb128, can you fix these to not depend on url-dispatcher?
<xnox> $ reverse-depends --list src:url-dispatcher
<xnox> indicator-datetime
<xnox> indicator-network
<xnox> indicator-power
<xnox> indicator-sound
<xnox> unity-greeter-session-broadcast
<xnox> or is unity-scopes-api both?
<seb128> xnox, unity8
<seb128> I don't have slots to fix those
<seb128> but we can add it to the our backlog
<jbicha> Beret: I think I'm to blame for dpi scaling by uploading gnome-settings-daemon 3.25.91
<Beret> jbicha, we forgive you
<Beret> whois jbicha
 * Beret hands himself a /
<Beret> I must be seriously lagged
<Beret> that's the third time I've done that this morning
<Beret> I heard fractional dpi scaling was coming at some point too
<jbicha> Beret: I think it will be fixed once we get mutter 3.25 but it's blocked because gjs/mozjs52 on armhf doesn't work
<jbicha> there's an experimental gsettings for fractional scaling with mutter 3.25.91
<Beret> neat
<Beret> atm I get around it by specifying my own scaling settings for chrome and spotify
<Beret> and letting wayland do the default 2:1
<Beret> but smaller title bars would be welcome
<Beret> or I guess it's mutter doing it
<jbicha> Beret: if you like testing beta stuff, you can use the GNOME3 Staging PPA and set something like
<jbicha> gsettings set org.gnome.mutter experimental-features "['scale-monitor-framebuffer']"
<gQuigs> anyone mind sponsoring the discussed restricted-extras changes - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166, please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress]
<oSoMoN> seb128, chrisccoulson : have you seen my e-mail about building chromium dev on trusty and C++14 support?
<oSoMoN> does backporting clang 4.0 to trusty sound feasible/desirable, and if so who would take care of it?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I didn't, when/where did you send it?
<oSoMoN> seb128, to you and chris_ccoulson last Friday
<seb128> oSoMoN, sorry but I don't have it, what was the title?
<kenvandine> Laney, what's the status of the gnome-software UI for connecting interfaces?
 * seb128 wonders why kenvandine is asking about that
<kenvandine> seb128, i have a confined snap for gnome-system-monitor which requires interfaces that aren't auto connected :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I doubt it's close from being ready to land, and shouldb't be much useful to us anyway since what we want is rather to autoconnect no?
<seb128> ah, good luck with that
<seb128> why aren't they autoconnected?
<kenvandine> it works well though... as long as you make the connections :)
<kenvandine> system-observe, hardware-observe, process-control
<seb128> they should allow to autoconnect those
<kenvandine> g-s-m won't run without those....
<oSoMoN> seb128, "C++14 in chromium and trusty support"
<kenvandine> they aren't
<seb128> what's the point of having a system monitor without those?
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> kenvandine, right, that's why I say we should ask for them to be
<seb128> isn't that up to the store team
<seb128> to add them to the manifest?
<kenvandine> oh... you can ask for them for a specific snap?
<seb128> I don't know
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> I assume you could
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ^^ do you know?
<oSoMoN> seb128, just re-sent
<andyrock> seb128: I'm taking a look into indicator-datetime
<seb128> andyrock, what about it?
<andyrock> the building failure
<seb128> oSoMoN, I received it this time, thanks
<andyrock> seb128: looks like a crash in the tests
<seb128> andyrock, k, good, thanks
<jdstrand> kenvandine: what's the specific question?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, to recap, can we get a specific snap allowed to auto connect to some interfaces?
<kenvandine> gnome-system-monitor won't work without system-observe, hardware-observe, process-control
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes... but we've talked about that in general before. what specifically are you wanting?
<jdstrand> is this about gnome-24?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, no
<kenvandine> gnome-system-monitor won't work without system-observe, hardware-observe, process-control
<kenvandine> jdstrand, that's another can of worms that i need to get back to :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ok, so you follow the same process: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/process-for-reviewing-aliases-auto-connections-and-track-requests/455
<kenvandine> cool
<jdstrand> kenvandine: this time it won't be contentious
<kenvandine> :-D
<jdstrand> cause this is all standard stuff
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> it's in the review queue now :)
<jdstrand> also, wrt gnome-24, it looks like there is an open question for you guys
<kenvandine> i'll triple check each interface that's needed to make sure i'm not asking for more than i need
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, I'll be going through the queue today
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah, some of which i'm not sure how to answer really
<seb128> jdstrand, I don't understand the question
<jdstrand> kenvandine: so I'll get the dbus bit done (assuming it is needed), and then there will be the voting process for the others and I'll issue a snap declaration when the vote is tallied
<kenvandine> iirc the issue comes down to the fact that our platform snap is really built for ubuntu, not for any base snap
<seb128> the solution was to change the name it seems
<kenvandine> dbus is needed for all the gnome apps, the gapplication registration stuff
<seb128> changing the name sure, why not
<seb128> it's not like it fixes any of the concerns though
<seb128> or of the potential problems
<jdstrand> kenvandine, seb128: I'd rather not be the middle person again. Please talk to niemeyer in #snappy. I'm happy to watch and participate as needed
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah... understood
<seb128> jdstrand, no worry, I'm not interested in continuing that discussion either, you are the one that mentioned it
<jdstrand> seb128: well, today things are blocked. niemeyer tried to come up with a procedure that will help guide people today while the proper solution is implemented. that involves a rename. if you don't rename, nothing will move forward in the short term
<kenvandine> seb128, well we should respond in some fashion :)
<jdstrand> seb128: so I mentioned it here
<seb128> k, well if kenvandine  wants to reply no objection from me
<kenvandine> i will later today
<seb128> that rename is just stupid nitpicking on details
<kenvandine> i need to re-read all that, those brain cells have been recycled :)
<seb128> while ignoring all the fundamental problems they argued existed
 * jdstrand resists being the middle man
<seb128> :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i know how you feel... better for me to respond then :)
<kenvandine> less friction :-p
<seb128> well I'm not going to reply anyway don't worry
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi! We have a loose end wrt default IM framework for CJKV languages.
<GunnarHj> https://trello.com/c/NteXn9nA/161-gnome-and-fcitx
<GunnarHj> Has a decision (implicitly?) been made to switch to IBus for 17.10?
<seb128> it just feels like he's arguing on a non sense rename now to not say that what we were arguing for was fine
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, well GNOME integrates with ibus only so I guess it has been decided implicitly by not having anyone coming with a solution working for fcitx
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I thought I heard that fcitx doesn't work with Wayland any way?
<jbicha> similar problem as onboard
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: Well, deeming from the short list discussion, happyaron seems to think that it would be preferable to keep Fcitx. But whichever route we take, there are a couple of small things, such as which packages to seed, to handle. (I heard about the Wayland issue too.)
<GunnarHj> seb128: But if the decision is IBus, I thought I'd have a look at the details with the seed and possibly im-config/language-selector.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, if somebody wants to propose a solution for fcitx it's fine, but that didn't happen, so I think we need to go with ibus?
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: That's my understanding too.
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: I'll get back to you with a related seed MP.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, did you see reports about g-c-c 3.25 segfaulting (maybe 3.24) did as well on the hotspot screen? (in libnm)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: fcitx was briefly discussed in #gnome-hackers last week with the conclusion that the only reason ibus integration was so good was because GNOME picked just 1 IM framework to support
<seb128> typical GNOME comment
<seb128> they don't even understand what the problem is/what the people who ask for the other framework want
<jbicha> GunnarHj: it feels to me like it's appropriate for fcitx to drop to universe since it's just not something we can support as well now?
<jbicha> seb128: g-c-c 3.25.91 still has lots of crashes, some fixes in git master though I haven't tried to cherrypick yet
<seb128> jbicha, that one is in libnm and I tried from trunk
<jbicha> we'll need to figure out what package should install the connectivity snippet, I thought we might discuss that in the meeting
<GunnarHj> jbicha: As regards Fcitx in main: I would vote for keeping it for now. My understanding is that there is a plan to fix a solution for 18.04, and I have a feeling that many Fcitx users will keep using it one way or another. (Also, all the flavors still have Fcitx as default for CJKV, but that fact is irrelevant for main, of course.)
<jbicha> wifi hotspot works here without crashing with 3.25.91 from gnome3-staging ppa
<seb128> jbicha, if you change panels from wifi to bluetooth/background and back to wifi
<jbicha> it's not crashing for me now, but yes there are some crashes when changing panels with 3.25.91
<jbicha> I was impressed by how much nicer 3.25.91 was than 3.25.90 though
<seb128> how nicer?
<seb128> I didn't see a real difference
<seb128> but I guess I don't look much a spacing and alignments tweaks
<jbicha> the big wi-fi icon on the Network page is gone and horizontal resizing works a lot better now
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team 2017-08-29
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 29 15:30:40 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic:
<jbicha> o/
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks (out), duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber (out), kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> hey
<kenvandine> o/
<oSoMoN> 🐵/
<heber> o/
<Laney> moin
<seb128> ok, quite some people around, let's get started :-)
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> # Proposed branches for artful and xenial for canonical-livepatch, update-manager, update-notifier
<andyrock> # Working on sofware-properties (right now the error dialog)
<andyrock> # Help debugging a lockscreen issue (sometimes the text-entry field does not appera)
<andyrock> # Fixing a build issue with date-time
<andyrock> *date-time indicator
<andyrock> #eow
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * verified fix to bug #1702529
<dgadomski> * still discussing options for disabling WiFi Direct capabilities for iwlwifi devices (to conform to some Cisco hw settings related to WFD)
<dgadomski> * back to examining python performance regression (bug #1638695)
<ubot5> bug 1702529 in samba (Ubuntu Zesty) " ACCESS_DENIED with symlinks within a root ("/") share" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702529
<ubot5> bug 1638695 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Python 2.7.12 performance regression" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638695
<dgadomski> eof
<tseliot> Laney: hey, have you had the chance to review my patch?
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: duflu
<Laney> tseliot: no sorry (plus I thought upstream was doing it) (also, let's wait until after the meeting)
<seb128> * Totem:
<seb128>   - Unexpectedly lost a day trying to fix random totem build failures: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786248
<seb128>   - Making great progress profiling totem, but its hotspots vary between different video files and between X vs Wayland.
<seb128>   - Now focusing on Totem on Wayland where it spends 50% of its CPU rendering GTK/widgets (even in fullscreen where no widgets are visible).
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786248 in general "error: Package `Totem-1.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories" [Normal,New]
<seb128> * Gnome Shell:
<seb128>   - Lost a day testing Gnome Shell 3.25/3.26 and comparing app performance. While performance is good, the improvements don't seem to affect totem's own clutter performance problems. I had hoped they were related...
<seb128>   - Lost another day chasing down broken colours in Gnome Shell 3.25/3.26 affecting totem and some other apps; https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786786
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786786 in wayland "clutter apps (e.g. totem, gnome-maps, pinpoint) colours are wrong (red/blue swapped) in Gnome Shell 3.25 Wayland" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<seb128>     . Now fixed, which is good since that pre-emptively unblocks the move to Gnome 3.26
<seb128> * Bluez:
<seb128>   - Released: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/5.46-0ubuntu2
<seb128> * PulseAudio:
<seb128>   - Almost released?: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:8.0-0ubuntu3.4
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - Public announcement about out-of-box support is still blocked awaiting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> * Awaiting sponsorship:
<seb128>   - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166  (FFE now?)
<seb128>   - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:8.0-0ubuntu3.4
<seb128> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, gdm, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio and mir.
<seb128>  
<seb128> if somebody knows about ubuntu-restricted-addons and want to review/sponsor that one ^
<seb128> ok, I hope it's done copying
<seb128> let's move on
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • split packages for better behavior with GNOME Software (gedit-plugins, eog-plugins, evolution)
<jbicha> • fixed libxcursor packaging regression
<jbicha> • Lots of GNOME 3.25.91 work for Feature Freeze
<jbicha> • Filed some late MIRs for GNOME apps LP: #1713171 LP: #1713176
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1713171 in gnome-todo (Ubuntu) "FFE: [MIR] gnome-todo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713171
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1713176 in gnome-characters (Ubuntu) "FFe: [MIR] gnome-characters" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713176
<jbicha> • GTK 3.22.19 with cherry-picked regression fix LP: #1712701
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712701 in gtk+3.0 (Debian) "Clicking on a GtkRange inside a GtkMenuitem makes the parent disappear" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712701
<jbicha> • Uploaded james_h's Captive Portal work, uploaded the -ubuntu connectivity package
<jbicha> • Became a Debian Developer
<jbicha> eof
<seb128> congrats on becoming a Debian Developer!
<kenvandine> jbicha, congrats!
<seb128> and nice work on the MIRs/FFe/updates
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: jamesh
<seb128> snapd: Initial polkit patch was accepted to master.  I've put together
<seb128> two more PRs that build on top of it that are listed on the review
<seb128> sprint.  When running snapd with these patches, I was able to install
<seb128> snaps via gnome-software without providing Ubuntu One credentials.
<seb128> snapd-glib: wrote a small pull request to handle the
<seb128> X-Allow-Interaction header added by one of the new snapd PRs.
<seb128> fonts for snaps: created a PR to add empty directories to the core
<seb128> snap as mount points for system fonts.
<seb128> gnome-control-center: started looking at hooking whoopsie up to the
<seb128> privacy control panel using the existing UI for ABRT
<seb128>  
<seb128> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: jibel/heber
<heber> hey! QA updates:
<heber> * In depth, manual review of the installer (live session, oem configuration, disk partitioning, …)
<heber> * Tested wayland session by default (new installation and upgrade from Zesty)
<heber> * Fixed update-manager on wayland in Artful and SRU to Zesty
<heber> * Fixed Ubiquity OEM mode in Artful
<heber> * Dealing with failing upgrade tests in QA lab
<heber> * Performed SRU verification of gnome-software, appstream-glib, gnome-logs, update-notifier, update-manager
<heber> * Fix cleaning up functions for VMs in utah and upgrade jobs.
<heber> * Analyze/fix failing jobs for Artful in MaaS.
<heber> * Identify/Automate default apps tests.
<heber> EOF
<seb128> heber, hey, and thanks
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> * Built a classic snap for gnome-system-monitor, which I just got working with strict confinement but requires manually
<kenvandine>  connecting some interfaces.  This is awaiting review in the store now.
<kenvandine>   - I need to create a forum thread to request it be auto-connected to some interfaces
<kenvandine> * Built confined eog snap, mostly works and published to edge channel.  Thumbnails aren't working, which I think I've traced down to mimetype query fails.  Looking into a way to fix that.
<kenvandine> * Did some testing of theme fixes, thanks Trevinho!  I think I still owe a review on one of them, I'll double check.
<kenvandine> eof
<kenvandine> that first point was i started with a working classic snap for g-s-m :)
<kenvandine> now it's confined
<kenvandine> or i first created it as a classic :)
<seb128> kenvandine, done?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> thanks kenvandine!
<seb128> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> HI
<Laney> • short week, public holiday monday
<Laney> • fixed some gnome-software bugs, uploaded the latest release, got it into artful
<Laney> • some testing of NM connectivity checker, found/backported a curl patch to fix some things there
<Laney> • some mozjs52/armhf debugging / investigating with upstream
<Laney> • console-setup: a bit more work on the patch, that got uploaded
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ bump the inotify limit for lxd/lxc workers
<Laney> ∘ look at why zesty is erroring when collecting data for the web UI - problem with the swift servers, reported to IS
<Laney> ∘ possibly something going on with building new images, investigating that with slangasek atm
<Laney> • poking at stuff in proposed to get it to migrate
<Laney> • start looking at XDG_DATA_DIRS problems in wayland (Xsession.d stuff), probably need a couple of snippets there
<Laney> 💨
<seb128> Laney, some of the snappy team people are working on the XDG_DATA_DIRS, you should maybe comment if you want to change the outcome before commit
<seb128> thanks Laney
<Laney> it's not just for snap
<Laney> like the /usr/share/$DESKTOP_SESSION thing
<seb128> ah, right, sorry
<seb128> yeah, we have a trello card about that, maybe add yourself to it :-)
<kenvandine> also sound themes are broken
<Laney> I assigned myself to the bug
<seb128> thanks Laney
<Laney> np
<seb128> kenvandine, report a bug if there isn't one
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<kenvandine> there is
<oSoMoN> hey team
<oSoMoN> • Updated chromium stable to 60.0.3112.113, ready for publication in staging PPA.
<oSoMoN> • Updated chromium beta to 61.0.3163.59, now building for all supported series with is_component_build=false and is_official_build=true.
<oSoMoN> • Updated chromium dev to 62.0.3192.0 and spent a fair amount of time and energy to get it to build on trusty, unsuccessfully. Started conversation to decide the way forward to continue supporting trusty with newer chromium releases.
<oSoMoN> • Investigated libreoffice 5.4 autopkgtest failures on non x86-64, tracked down to architecture-dependent file that was being installed by an arch-indep package (bug #1712873), fix will go into 5.4.1, to be released this week.
<ubot5> bug 1712873 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests failures on i386 and s390x for 5.4.0, assumes wrong architecture" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712873
<oSoMoN> • Investigating libreoffice 5.4.0 snap issues (bug #1713730 and bug #1713742)
<ubot5> bug 1713730 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] With libreoffice 5.4.0, soffice.bin is defunct after closing the application" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713730
<ubot5> bug 1713742 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] libreoffice 5.4.0 snap has incorrect file permissions for some files installed by stage packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713742
<oSoMoN> • That's all folks 🐰
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN, good work
<seb128> do you know how libreoffice migrated out of proposed with the test issue?
<seb128> did somebody forced it through?
<oSoMoN> I assumed you did :)
<seb128> no I didn't, I guess somebody wanted to force poppler in or something
<seb128> anyway good for us :-)
<jbicha> webkit2gtk will require a newer gcc to build on xenial (for the 2.20 cycle I believe) so I'm interested to see what happens with trusty
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> * one vac day
<seb128> * reported some upstream bugs
<seb128> * started changing indicators to use langpacks again from universe
<seb128> * debugged/fixed g-s-d notifications not displaying translated
<seb128> * debugged a g-c-c segfault
<seb128> * investigated reports about glib-compile-schemas issues, figured out a testcase/got a valgrind log of an error
<seb128> * triaged recent launchpad reports and some of the nautilus backlog
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Added PCLm support from the GSoC student project. Now we have full support for driverless printing with all known standards, especially also on Mopria and Wi-Fi Direct printers. Also improved the handling of reolutions reported by driverless printing, especially to work around firmware bugs. Released cups-filters 1.17.2.
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Reported 2 crash bugs upstream which caused around 20 reports each on errors.ubuntu.com. These bugs got fixed upstream then. Backported the patch to the Debian package of CUPS and synced the package (with additional bug fixes) to Ubuntu.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: The coding period ended today and the student had to make a final web presentation of their work. Reviewed the presentations of the 7 OpenPrinting students. They will all pass the final evaluation and we will soon work on the upstream integration of the projects (PCLm support I have already integrated, see above).
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> maaarcccoooo
<tkamppeter> seb128, sorry, I meant 20 crash reports/day each.
<seb128> tkamppeter, no worry, good work in any case :-)
<seb128> no Trevinho I guess
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> - gnome-software 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.6 and 3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.7 SRUs uploaded.
<seb128> - snapd-glib 1.17 released with fixes for threaded apps
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> did I forget anyone? any other topic?
<jbicha> I have some AOB
<jbicha> gnome-control-center 3.25.91 blocked on rebasing network-proxy and dock-settings patches
<jbicha> GNOME Shell is held up by mozjs52 being broken on armhf
<jbicha> One temporary workaround would be to remove gjs 1.49 (and a few rebuilds) from -proposed since gnome-shell 3.25.91 still works with gjs 1.48/mozjs38
<seb128> one topic at time
<seb128> is the rebasing difficult?
<seb128> I can help and look at rebasing the dock settings tomorrow
<Trevinho> seb128: sorry, I missed my moment...
<jbicha> I looked at rebasing the network-proxy patch but what I came up with crashed :|
<Trevinho> Working in mutter, fixing issues with small text in fractional scaling and wallpaper issues
<seb128> Trevinho, wait, I come back to your after the aob
<Trevinho> ah ok
<seb128> jbicha, your patch is in the branch you pushed?
<jbicha> not yet but I'll go ahead and push there after meeting
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I can help with that tomorrow
<seb128> about gjs I didn't try to follow muhc
<seb128> Laney do you understand the situations and our options?
<seb128> if so does what jbicha suggested makes sense to you?
<jbicha> GNOME bug is at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786578 if you want to read up later
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786578 in general "gnome-shell unit test failures on armhf with gjs 1.49/mozjs52" [Normal,New]
<seb128> k
<Laney> it's probably ok for now but I think it should be fixed before the release
<Laney> we can't be blocked on an old mozjs
<seb128> right
<seb128> well let me know if you need an archive admin
<Laney> yes
<seb128> I'm happy to enter commands as needed
<Laney> jbicha will presumably tell you what to delete
<seb128> k
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> that seems on track then
<seb128> jbicha, did you want to discuss the connectivity changes as well?
<jbicha> What should pull in the connectivity package? LP: #997200
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997200 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Artful) "Add NetworkManager connectivity config package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997200
<Laney> seed it?
<jbicha> I am proposing we add it to the desktop-common seed
<jbicha> as a Depends
<seb128> why depends and not recommends?
<jbicha> it provides the URL that is needed for gnome-control-center's Privacy settings to work
<seb128> (unsure why I ask since I don't have a strong opinion either way)
<seb128> k
<Laney> wait
<Laney> work in what way?
 * seb128 waits
<jbicha> it can be disabled with a simple 2-line /etc file if someone doesn't run gnome-control-center
<jbicha> Captive Portal needs a URL to work so I think if there is no URL configured, g-c-c will lie and say it's turned on?
<Laney> umm
<Laney> I think g-c-c should rather hide the row in that case
<jbicha> why would we want someone to not have the URL pre-configured?
<Laney> it sounds like your rationale is to work around a bug in the control-center
<jbicha> we could make a separate package with that 2-line snippet to disable if that would make people feel better
<jbicha> is desktop-common the right place for at least a recommends?
<Laney> probably the same place network-manager is seeded
<seb128> wfm
<jbicha> I think NM is seeded individually in all the desktop flavors
<jbicha> lubuntu-next briefly switched to some other networking stack this cycle but it broke so they are back on NM
<jbicha> the snippet doesn't hurt anything if NM isn't installed
<seb128> I don't have any opinion either way
<seb128> maybe you and Laney decide after the meeting
<seb128> I don't think we need to discuss it more in the meeting?
<jbicha> ok, we can talk more later
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> any other topic?
<jbicha> how about dropping onboard from the default install?
<seb128> +1
<seb128> it doesn't work with wayland
<seb128> maybe we get it back next cycle
<jbicha> and my final AOB is just pinging about our outstanding MIRs
<seb128> it's a bit tricky to get mir reviuew cycle; I will see if I can buy somebody some beers to help
<seb128> thanks again for filling those!
<jbicha> ok, that's it for me, thanks for your patience
<Trevinho> seb128: can I go now?
<seb128> np, thanks for pushing us forward
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-08-29 Meeting | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, yes
<Trevinho> · Mutter for fractional scaling: fixed wallpaper positioning, and text rendering
<Trevinho>                                  working in some issues with offscreen animations
<Trevinho> · Some debugging for indicators support in gnome shell, discussions about tray
<Trevinho> · Worked in some changes for appindicator GS extension
<Trevinho> · Theme fixes for destructive action in ambiance/radiance
<Trevinho> · Review of theme changes and landed them
<Trevinho> · Tests for $other_project
<Trevinho> :motor_scooter:
<Trevinho> and sorry for missing the moment :)
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> is transmission supposed to work with the appindicator extension?
<seb128> seems not here when I tried
<jbicha> Trevinho: why is fractional scaling hidden behind an experimental gsettings value?
<Trevinho> seb128: yep, once you enable the setting
<Trevinho> jbicha: cause there are some issues we're still fixing
<seb128> I tried to enable the setting, going to try again later
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> jbicha: such as gnome shell thing being blurry as not properly rendered
<seb128> and I think on that note it's a wrap
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 29 16:10:19 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-08-29-15.30.moin.txt
<jbicha> Trevinho: do you know how likely it is for that to be enabled by default for 3.26? if not, does it make sense for Ubuntu 17.10 to enable it?
<Trevinho> we can backport the fixes if we want and enable it later
<Trevinho> jbicha: we wanted to, but I've been a little slow in some things as I had other things to cover too....
<Trevinho> so, we can try to backport the changes in case
<Trevinho> and not enabling by default, but enabling it early next cycle
<jbicha> ok
<Trevinho> even before moving to the final gnome version we want for the LTS
<Trevinho> cool
<jbicha> seb128: removal list: gjs, gnome-sushi, gnome-weather
<Laney> jbicha: ok, I just removed config-connectivity-{debian,ubuntu} and the row is hidden as I would expect
<Laney> so imho seed it alongside network-manager and let each flavour decide if they want it
<Laney> in checking that I noticed that we seed nm-gnome; is that right or should it be nm?
<seb128> jbicha, k
<jbicha> I'll do some more checking on nm-gnome; Debian & Ubuntu GNOME still pulls it in but maybe g-c-c doesn't need it any more
<jbicha> that's interesting that Ubuntu Desktop only ends up recommending NM, Ubuntu GNOME had a Depends on NM
<jbicha> oh, g-c-c depends on nm-gnome which depends on nm
<jbicha> seb128: g-c-c 3.25 still has a few places it tries to run nm-connection-editor
<jbicha> we could still change the seed from nm-gnome to nm and just let g-c-c take care of its dependency
<dobey> seb128, Trevinho: you can land that if you want i guess, but i would expect that stuff to drop into universe for 17.10, and then out of archive by 18.04
<amano> Cairo 1.15.8 is out with emoji support. Maybe something to consider. The last missing part would be a color emoji font. Low hanging fruit?
<jbicha> amano: we also need an unreleased fontconfig
<jbicha> but the 2 parts you mentioned aren't "low hanging fruit"
<jbicha> cairo 1.15 is the dev branch and would definitely need a Feature Freeze Exception
<jbicha> *it would need a FFe if we were going to consider it
<jbicha> it's a good goal for 18.04
<amano> Np ;)
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not sure to understand your comment from earlier, you consider nm-connection-editor as deprecated?
<jbicha> seb128: g-c-c still needs nm-connection-editor which is provided by nm-gnome
<seb128> ok
<ahasenack> hi guys, I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nmap/+bug/1713274
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713274 in nmap (Ubuntu) "zenmap uses menu package in /usr/share/applications/zenmap-root.desktop file, but does not depend on it" [Low,Triaged]
<ahasenack> basically the desktop file for zenmap calls su-to-root, which is in the menu package, but there is no dependency on said package
<ahasenack> I was just wondering if there are other implications in installing the "menu" package in a desktop nowadays
<ahasenack> considering gnome-shell specifically, in artful
 * ahasenack finds the big list at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nmap/+bug/1713311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713311 in wifi-radar (Ubuntu) "Unable to launch applications which use su-to-root from menu package as root on Wayland session" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-30
<Trevinho> dobey: I guess seb has reasons for that, better to ask him...
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> en forme, et toi?
<c-lobrano> morning all :)
<seb128> je suis pas encore bien réveillé mais sinon ça va :-)
<seb128> hey c-lobrano
<c-lobrano> hey seb128
<c-lobrano> hey Trevinho, I've a new patch for bug 1704745 which seems nicer to non-libreoffice applications (e.g. gitg), do you have a moment to review it?
<ubot5> bug 1704745 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Ambiance light-themes - LibreOffice has a white square top right" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704745
<seb128> c-lobrano, he's having a vac day today
<c-lobrano> seb128: oh lucky him :D, no prob, thanks
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<Laney> hiiiiiiiiiii
<flexiondotorg> All good here.
<seb128> oh, and good morning Laney!
<flexiondotorg> Laney o/
<seb128> it's that time of the day already it seems :-)
<seb128> how is u.k today?
<flexiondotorg> Grey
<seb128> it's raining quite a lot here today
<seb128> summer seems over, shame :-/
<Laney> yeah raining
<Laney> hey seb128 et flexiondotorg
<tseliot> Laney: hey, so, yes, a review is still needed. Upstream is not being very responsive now
<Laney> tseliot: ok, will do
<seb128> Laney, is https://trello.com/c/4xS7Ezlu/87-bug1643134-switch-to-packagekit-aptcc-backend done?
<seb128> seems to be to me but maybe you want to keep it to track extra changes or something?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> no
<Laney> you can move it
<tseliot> Laney: thanks
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> jibel, do you join the bluetooth hangout today?
<jibel> seb128, yes I can
<jibel> let me grab my headset
<seb128> jibel, k, as you want, unsure there is much to discuss but we were unsure if you were coming so waiting for you a bit but we started now
<tsimonq2> seb128: Hey there, the MP for this ended up in the Sponsorship Queue, any chance you could take a look when you can? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1514544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514544 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "always set "xkb,us" despite set of other layout when input-sources is empty" [Low,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> (they responded to the bug but I guess you're not subscribed)
<tsimonq2> (I'm thinking since it might be a Unity thing that it's obsolete, in which case could you please mark it as such?)
<seb128> hey tsimonq2, unity is still in universe and the same problem might happen in GNOME
<seb128> unsure why Japan is special
<seb128> but yeah, I can try to have a look but not today, my todo is already full enough
<tsimonq2> seb128: ack :)
<jbicha> seb128: could you promote n-m-config-connectivity-ubuntu to main?
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, better to give exact package names when so I can copy to the command next time
<seb128> jbicha, but done
<jbicha> it's such a long name though! ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> jbicha, sorry I had to go after the meeting yesterday, so for gjs what you wanted exactly?
<seb128> gjs, gnome-sushi, gnome-weather removed from artful-proposed
<seb128> sources+binaries? or just some arch?
<jbicha> Laney: did we still want to do the temporary gjs removal now or should we wait to see how your mozjs52 work is going?
<seb128> jbicha, what is gjs blocking?
<Laney> thought you already did it
<Laney> I can try my package quickly
<jbicha> ok, let's wait a bit longer now
<seb128> Laney, I planned to do but got called away from the computer by a needy kid and couldn't come back :-/
<Laney> kids these days have no respect for the ubuntu archive
<seb128> yeah, what's up with that!
<tsimonq2> hey :P
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> org.gnome.Shell.desktop[20375]: (EE) Backt
<seb128> race:
<seb128>  org.gnome.Shell.desktop[20375]: (EE) 0: /usr/bin/Xwayland (xorg_backtrace+0x4d) [0x9cc664763d]
<seb128> starting kvm segfaulted xwayland and closed my session
<seb128> I was in middle of some g-c-c patch updating and debugging
 * seb128 is grumpy
<seb128> ok, no vm for me today I guess
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, any idea how to get the multiarch lib dir at runtime with the default iso depends (which means not dpkgè-architecture from dpkg-dev)?
<Laney> seb128: nope, I usually do something at built time that substitutes it into the package
<seb128> I guess I could do that, but it's slightly inconvenient
<seb128> it's for the nautilus apport hook which lists installed extensions
<seb128> thanks Laney
<Laney> that's not to say there isn't a way, just that I don't know it :-(
<Laney> I would probably generate it in that case yeah
<jbicha> could you just use a wildcard?
<jbicha> ls /usr/lib/*/nautilus/extensions-3.0
<Laney> or use /usr/lib/*
<Laney> oh that
<Laney> that's kind of annoying to code in python
<Laney> unless you use glob.glob I guess
<Laney> laney@nightingale> python3 -c 'import glob; print(glob.glob("/usr/lib/*/nautilus/extensions-*/"))'                                                                                                                                ~
<Laney> ['/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nautilus/extensions-3.0/']
<seb128> that's an idea
<seb128> unsure how optimized that is, I mean it makes it checks all the /usr/lib subdirs right?
<seb128> but probably light enough compared to the work apport is doing anyway
<Laney> yeah probably not that important to optimise too much in a crash handler context
<Laney> you could also do extensions-*/* to get them all right away, then no need to do any loop yourself
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, are you the right person to talk to about xwayland? ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: probably
<seb128> tjaalton, k, some questions then
<seb128> tjaalton, is that known/reported/investigated than apport doesn't catch Xwayland segfaults?
<tjaalton> not seen that before
<seb128> k, well there is no report on e.u.c nor on launchpad so I guess it's true
<seb128> like that problem I'm having apport catches a gnome-shell issue
<seb128> anyway I can have a look
<seb128> tjaalton, next, is there a known segfault in artful? and is that upstream material or ubuntu/debian patched?
<tjaalton> seb128: again haven't seen any
<seb128> "Thread 1 "Xwayland" received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<seb128> 0x00000092f4790b6e in zwp_pointer_constraints_v1_lock_pointer (lifetime=2, region=0x0, pointer=<optimized out>, surface=<optimized out>, zwp_pointer_constraints_v1=0x92f72d8060)"
<seb128> it does it reliably when using kvm
<tjaalton> well I did backport patches from upstream
<tjaalton> could drop some
<seb128> I'm happy to report where appropriate with debug info
<seb128> or try upstream git if that helps
<seb128> just let me know what's best
<seb128> tjaalton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25431556/
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm pretty sure I used kvm a week ago so I wonder if that's a regression in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.19.3-1ubuntu4
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 2 not found
<seb128> I guess I can try downgrading if that helps
<seb128> yeah, the functions in the bt are new from that update
<seb128> so I guess it's a new issue
<tjaalton> could be caused by grab protocol patch
<tjaalton> try disabling wayland-add-grab-protocol-support.diff
<seb128> tjaalton, reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1713981
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713981 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xwayland segfaults when using kvm (since 2:1.19.3-1ubuntu4)" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> tjaalton, would that help to know that disabling this patch fixes it?
<tjaalton> yes, I'll just drop it then
<seb128> is that patch coming from upstream, in which case I should maybe report the issue there?
<tjaalton> it is
<seb128> so should I report it to bugs.freedesktop as well?
<tjaalton> you can
<tjaalton> s/may
<seb128> tjaalton, reported on https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102474 and I'm building without xwayland-add-grab-protocol-support.diff
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 102474 in XWayland "segfault in zwp_pointer_constraints_v1_lock_pointer" [Normal,New]
<tjaalton> cool
<seb128> tjaalton, oh, I couldn't use the keyboard arrows to navigate the iso menus in kvm and I can again without that patch :-)
<seb128> and no segfault
<tjaalton> ok, I'll drop it
<seb128> should I repot the keyboard issue upstream as well?
<tjaalton> sure
<seb128> tjaalton, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102475
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 102475 in XWayland "Can't use keyboard arrows in kvm with the keyboard grabbing change" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Laney, nice work on that gnome-software/enable universe issue, sorry that the bug was not more detailed but I couldn't figure out in which situation it would trigger
<Laney> seb128: oops forgot to reply, thanks!
<Laney> probably not going to work on any others right now, need to look at this snap thing
<Laney> so help welcome
<Laney> root@laney-test:~/mozjs52-52.3.1# echo "console.log('hello world')" | js52 -
<Laney> hello world
<Laney> root@laney-test:~/mozjs52-52.3.1#
<Laney> this is a good sign
<kenvandine> ;)
<jbicha> Laney: thanks!
<Laney> let me run the gjs tests first
<jbicha> mozjs52 is in sid now but with a mismatched tarball so not directly syncable
<Laney> SUMMARY: total=32; passed=32; skipped=0; failed=0; user=9.8s; system=2.7s; maxrss=54456
<seb128> woot
<kenvandine> excellent
<Laney> hey kenvandine
 * kenvandine thinks we need autopkg tests for snaps
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> and you?
<kenvandine> hey Laney
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, we need autopkg tests, and dbgsnaps and devsnaps and langpacks and ... :-)
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> not much to solve there
<seb128> tjaalton, is each patch one commit or did you agregate several upstream commits?
<seb128> ah, that's in the description of the patches
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, uploaded a new one that dropped this
<seb128> tjaalton, you didn't upload any client/compositor to use those right?
<tjaalton> no
<seb128> tjaalton, right, I saw, I just got questions/comment from upstream
<seb128> Ubuntu is fine but I would like to see things fixed upstream
<seb128> so we can get those changes back without bug later on
<tjaalton> for 18.04 sure, with xserver 1.20 hopefully
<seb128> tjaalton, k, well we need to issues fixed eventually at some point so let's see how the upstream discussion goes
<seb128> jbicha, do you know when upstream removed the g-s-d lid action gsettings option? I just look at gnome-tweaks and the hack to not suspend on lid close, that seems quite hackish :-/
<seb128> also there is no way with that to make it lock the screen on lid close?
<jbicha> I don't know
<seb128> k
<jbicha> btw, ubuntu-lid-close-suspend stopped working but that isn't new to 3.25, I haven't gone back to figure out when it stopped working
<seb128> what is that? a gsettings key?
<jbicha> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/ubuntu-lid-close-suspend.patch
<seb128> ah
<jbicha> it's a good idea, it would be nice to see if that could be upstreamed
<jbicha> people have been asking for that to be in at least tweak tool
<jbicha> the Power page looks kind of empty in tweak tool now
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: Hi! Any thoughts on https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.artful_cjkv-fixes/+merge/329857 ?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't
<seb128> and hey
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I was confused by it
<jbicha> GunnarHj: were you supposed to update 'live' too?
<jbicha> oh I didn't see your comment
<jbicha> bye
<xnox> hello desktopers =)
<xnox> dist-ugpraded artful, and now it fails to start login manager for me =(
<xnox> i can get to tty2, but I don't see gdm anywhere
<xnox> and screen flickers
<xnox> is there some way for me to troubleshoot this?
<tjaalton> check older kernel
<xnox> surprisingly gdm.service claims that it is running, when clearly it is not.
<xnox> ok. i have 4.12.0-12, -11, and 3.13.0-25 available  i will try -11 now
<tjaalton> 3.13?
<xnox> yes
<seb128> xnox, what videocard/driver?
<xnox> seb128, it should be plain intel
<xnox> but will double check
<xnox> i had to reboot mid-upgrade, so i do wonder if i have anything broken on disk =/
<xnox> i wonder if there is anything i can check in X, wayland, gdm logs that maybe of help to figure out what is wrong.
<seb128> sudo apt-get -f install
<jbicha> xnox: are you using a VM?
<xnox> it's a laptop
<xnox> 3.13 doesn't boot at all, so 4.12 is the only kernel i have
<tjaalton> but you were on artful?
<tjaalton> should have 4.11 available
<xnox> autoremove for the win! =)
<xnox> i915 drm_mks_helper loaded
<xnox> and ideapad_laptop too
<xnox> GdmLocalDispalyFactory: maximum number of X display failures reached
 * xnox thought it should be launching wayland.....
<tjaalton> just fix the upgrade
<xnox> upgrade is fine
<xnox> lightdm starts fine
<xnox> gdm does not
<ogra_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ogra_> ;)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: could you update 'live' too?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Sure, if that's the route we should take.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I.e. I'm inclined to move fcitx to supported, and thus keep those packages in main.
<xnox> purging and reinstalling gdm3
<jbicha> that sounds fine for 17.10 to me
<xnox> yeah, starting gdm flickers 5 times and then gives up
<xnox> sigh
<kenvandine> sigh... none of my snaps run today... even snaps that i know worked yesterday :/
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: Ok great, then I'll make that switch. (Probably only tonight.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, great
<jbicha> xnox: gdm uses the journal so check there for logs?
<kenvandine> can someone please install gnome-calculator snap and let me know if it launches?
<seb128> xnox, enable debug in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf by uncommenting the "#Enable=true"
 * kenvandine is even using the xorg session... 
<xnox> i have a tonne of stuff from /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session
<xnox> "GdmDisplay: display lasted 2.191899 seconds" string != NULL failed assertion from GLib
<xnox> GdmLocalDispalyFactory says "check X server log for errors"
<seb128> do that?
<xnox> hm X server ":0" unavailable
<xnox> EE open /dev/fb0: Permission denied
<xnox> and then eventually it just shuts down
<xnox> sigh
<xnox> gdm-wayland-session segfaults
<xnox> oooh
<xnox> gnome-session-binary: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<xnox> hm could not get session id for session
 * xnox ponders if my systemd is broken
<ogra_> or your whale is sick
<chrisccoulson> xnox, oh, I thought that message sounded familiar - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/3.0.2-0ubuntu5
<chrisccoulson> probably the only thing I've ever worked on that hasn't been deleted yet ;)
<Laney> REVERTED
<popey> oSoMoN: any ETA on when we'll get fixed chromium in stable?
<oSoMoN> popey, I haven't received any useful feedback on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gl-applications-using-desktop-helpers-dont-work-on-nvidia/1825 and since I don't have nvidia hw I'm not sure how to proceed from there
<popey> oSoMoN: is there anyone on the desktop team who does, who can help?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I seem to remember you mentioned some nvidia hw that you wanted to unbox to test snaps on it
<oSoMoN> If you do I could use your help to investigate https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gl-applications-using-desktop-helpers-dont-work-on-nvidia/1825
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure did... i can give it  a whirl
<oSoMoN> awesome
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, should i test with chromium from the store?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i have unboxed my nvidia desktop, but haven't actually wired it up yet
<kenvandine> i can do that now though
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yes, the stable channel has the snap that fails to run
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, you can easily experiment with changing launchers and scripts by unpacking the snap with `unsquashfs chromium*.snap` and after modifying repack it with snapcraft snap squashfs-root`
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, best way to determine if it's using hardware acceleration?  Just check the toggle in chrome://settings?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, go to chrome://gpu
<oSoMoN> that should tell you if you have hw acceleration
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i tried it with nouveau first, it was accelerated
<kenvandine> testing with binary driver now
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, software rendering with nvidia binary driver
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25433187/
<kenvandine> sounds related
 * kenvandine tries altering the launcher
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i hacked chromium-browser.launcher and same issue
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i also hacked desktop-launcher
<kenvandine> same thign
<kenvandine> hmmm, the quadrapassel snap doesn't launch at all on nvidia
<jibel> cyphermox, hey could you have a look at bug 1713722 ?
<ubot5> bug 1713722 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "System fails to start encrypted swap on boot on an encrypted home installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713722
<jibel> cyphermox, artful / fresh install
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> did you do manual partitioning for that or guided?
<cyphermox> because it's complaining about a missing /swapfile
<oSoMoN> kenvandine[m][m], thanks for looking into that, sorry I disappeared (had some friends over for dinner), let's dig some more into it tomorrow
<xnox> ..
<xnox> i fixed my laptop by progressively using bigger hammers
<xnox> removed all `rc` packages, removed all -dev packages, removed all unity-* packages, run debsums and reinstalled any packages with missing files
<xnox> purged lightdm
<xnox> purged gdm3
<xnox> rm -rf /etc/gdm3 /var/lib/gdm3
<xnox> reinstall gdm3 and things work fine now.
<xnox> it took a while, thus also no idea what was broken, but i can get into "GNOME on X" and "Ubuntu on X" sessions
 * xnox thought there was supposed to be wayland stuff too, no?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-31
<jibel> morning
<jibel> cyphermox, guided
<didrocks> good morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<didrocks> how are you?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> I'm good
<oSoMoN> you?
<didrocks> I'm great! Getting bearable temperatures, finally
<oSoMoN> it's rainy here today, dropped from 32°C yesterday to a forecast of 23°C today
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut, nickel, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> ça va :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> Or should I say, morning France.
<oSoMoN> bonjour flexiondotorg!
<oSoMoN> (from Spain)
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: What part of Spain?
<oSoMoN> near Barcelona
<flexiondotorg> Catalonia, my favourite part of Spain.
<flexiondotorg> Used to live and work in Tossa De Mar.
<oSoMoN> cool
<oSoMoN> was the company located there, or did you work remotely?
<flexiondotorg> I was a chef ☺️
<flexiondotorg> My first career.
<oSoMoN> oh wow
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg is cooking for us in NYC!
<oSoMoN> didrocks, do you happen to have nvidia hw handy? I could use some help in understanding and fixing https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gl-applications-using-desktop-helpers-dont-work-on-nvidia/1825
<flexiondotorg> No one cooks in NYC 😉
<didrocks> oSoMoN: no, only Intel here, sorry
<didrocks> oSoMoN: my old nvidia laptop is RIP since 2012 :p
<flexiondotorg> I have nvidia.
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, would you have a bit of time to help me debug that issue?
<flexiondotorg> I can.
<oSoMoN> iirc popey said it's not just the chromium snap, others are affected too
<oSoMoN> awesome
<Laney> ahoy
<flexiondotorg> I have a meeting this morning. Then I can help.
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, excellent, in the meantime I’ll try to come up with ideas to give you things to try
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: I think this issue affects other snaps so I'm keen to figure out the issue.
<oSoMoN> I wonder if it's missing pieces (stage packages) inside the snap, or if really the desktop helpers magic is to blame
<didrocks> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> well I guess if the former then it's also something that can be fixed by the desktop helpers
<oSoMoN> it would be interesting to compare that chromium snap to another one that is known to work with hw acceleration on nvidia
<oSoMoN> popey, do you know of any snap that works with hw acceleration on nvidia?
<oSoMoN> (preferably one that uses the desktop helpers)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: chromium isn't a classic snap, correct?
<oSoMoN> correct, it's strictly confined
<didrocks> ok, not what I thought of (missing export of LD_LIBRARY_PATH as snapcraft doesn't do it for you)
<Laney> hey oSoMoN didrocks flexiondotorg
<Laney> what up
<jibel> didrocks, salut, how do I force a wayland session without the option in gdm?
<didrocks> jibel: salut ! Maybe changing the session in account-services? That's the part I'm not terribly familiar with and don't have the time to look at, that's why seb128 asked Robert to have a look at all those session selection bug (I didn't find any code in gdm for this, hence I think it's account-services)
<didrocks> Trevinho: apparently, the new indicator extension has some "double click" behavior (to activate some menus), can you look at disabling this or putting an option? It's not really cohesive with the rest of the Shell UI
<didrocks> (double-clicking on the dropbox icon to activate it)
<jibel> didrocks, I changed the session in /var/lib/AccountsService/<user> and apparently it worked. Thanks
<jibel> hmmm, and now gdm proposes a selection of sessions ....
 * jibel reinstalls again
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah...
<Trevinho> All in my list
<didrocks> jibel: there is still the question of selecting a default session
<didrocks> (gdm hardcodes "gnome")
<jibel> and now I cannot log into X anymore, meh :(
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> jibel, didrocks, I didn't have slots to spend on that gdm/accountsservice issue, is there a bug registered?
<seb128> sessions are correctly listed here
<jibel> seb128, bug 1712287 and bug 1712504
<ubot5> bug 1712287 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Wayland is not the default session after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712287
<ubot5> bug 1712504 in gdm (Ubuntu) "No 'Ubuntu' session after an upgrade from Zesty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712504
<jibel> seb128, let me do another install with today's iso
<jibel> seb128, and now I've a new bug, I'm logged into wayland whichever session I select
<jibel> stuck in wayland and cannot use VMs
<jibel> ...
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> hey seb128
<jibel> seb128, I'll file another one for the default install, I cannot find it
<seb128> thx
<jibel> seb128, after an upgrade from Z should I expect ubuntu, ubuntu on xorg and unity? or just ubuntu and ubuntu on xorg?
<jibel> in gdm that is
<didrocks> IIRC, I wrote that in the trello cards at the time, you should expect the 3 session, with "ubuntu" being the default
<jibel> k, found your comment
<jibel> didrocks, but it is not clear. THere is "maybe a wayland/Xorg choice, but that's it"
<jibel> didrocks, is it still a maybe?
<didrocks> jibel: it's not anymore, it should be wayland by default, and xorg as optional
<didrocks> (basically it's "default install" + unity on upgrade)
<jibel> didrocks, okay, so after an upgrade I'm expecting: "ubuntu", "ubuntu on xorg", "unity" correct?
<didrocks> correct
<jibel> and "ubuntu" being the default which should start a wayland session
<didrocks> exactly
<jibel> good
<jibel> seb128, bug 1714203
<ubot5> bug 1714203 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Cannot select a session after a fresh installation - No selection is available in gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714203
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> I upgraded to gnome-shell from proposed and ended up in Classic
<Laney> probably some session selection thing too
<didrocks> for the theme, I'm puzzled about the best strategy
<didrocks> I was first doing a lot of sed regexp, but there are a lot of special case, in context (yes, we can do this with more complex regexp expressions)
<didrocks> also, the issue with regexp is that if one entry becomes invalidated (because like upstream changed one source color), we won't notice it
<didrocks> as "not applying is ok"
<ricotz> hey desktopers!
<didrocks> the other solution would be to make a python script
<didrocks> but meh
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, please see PM
<didrocks> another one is to make a patch
<didrocks> however, new version of the Shell, hard to rebase, hard to look at new entries
<didrocks> another idea is just to ship a copy of the theme and rely on a 3 way merge at each Shell update to look at the diff of upstream css
<didrocks> any thoughts?
<didrocks> jbicha: that concerns you as well I think ^
<jbicha> didrocks: you didn't do your theme work last week with GNOME Shell 3.25.90?
<didrocks> jbicha: did we have GNOME Shell 3.25.90 in the archive? how could we test it?
<Laney> didrocks: can't you make an ubuntu.scss which includes the gnome one and overrides the modified bits?
<jbicha> GNOME3 Staging PPA
<didrocks> jbicha: as told, if you didn't update it, we had to do with 3.24
 * Laney doesn't know much about sass / scss but that sounds more maintainable than sedding or patching (patching the output at least)
<didrocks> jbicha: but no, and not really the current topic (as the css diff is minimal anyway)
<jbicha> didrocks: I mean I could have crammed it into artful-proposed but it wasn't going to go to artful until gjs/armhf was fixed
<didrocks> Laney: not really possible, most of the colors are hardcoded and not in sass
<Laney> where do they come from?
<jbicha> it just seems like you made more work for yourself…
<didrocks> Laney: I meant, they are not "in context", like it's not just replace all colors from X to Y
<didrocks> or we need to remove some stenzas as well
<didrocks> jbicha: rebasing again is easy
<didrocks> the question is: how do we make that maintainable?
<didrocks> (which was why I wanted to raise this here ^)
<didrocks> I think a separate css file is maybe the best approach first, rather than patch/sedding and doing a 3-way merge on shell update?
<didrocks> then, if it's not sustainable, we can revisit (I hope to make the Shell more customizable upstream in the meantime)
<jbicha> GNOME Classic uses a separate css file and it sounds like it's easy for us to make more changes that way
<jbicha> of course, we might not want *too* many changes :/
<didrocks> yeah, it just asks when we do update to download the old css to compare the changes
<didrocks> which, I think, is fine for a first approach
<didrocks> jbicha: the main issue is that a lot of colors are "blue grey" and it's a mismatch
<didrocks> we need "orange grey"
<didrocks> so, same changes on multiple colors all over the place
<Laney> show what you've got maybe?
<didrocks> you want the diff against 3.24?
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25437780/
<didrocks> here you go ^
<Laney> k, and where do those values come from?
<didrocks> ? the hackfest ?
<Laney> you made them up?
<didrocks> some from unity
<Laney> or they are the output of some algorithm or?
<didrocks> some from our ubuntu keys
<didrocks> some, we had to made them up, in the hackfest
<roger-roger> hi, qq... running 17.10, fully up to date, using ubuntu session, used to have 'dash to dock' extension which i've uninstalled and can't get the new ubuntu dock to show - in https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ it says "ERROR" against ubuntu dock - can anyone please point me to how/where can i find logs to find what's going on so i can submit a bug report?
<didrocks> roger-roger: "journactl /usr/bin/gnome-shell" should have this output
<didrocks> Laney: how does it impact the diff?
<jbicha> roger-roger: one way is to run
<jbicha>  gsettings get org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<jbicha> then
<jbicha> gsettings reset org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<jbicha> and go back and enable the extensions you want after that
<jbicha> but please file a bug report too
<roger-roger> ok found it - "Extension "ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com" had error: TypeError: dockManager is undefined"
<didrocks> interesting
<roger-roger> if i submit bug report, any other useful bits to include other than the gsettings get and journalctl output?
<didrocks> just put that in ^
<didrocks> that should  be enough
<roger-roger> ok cool, thanks
<Laney> didrocks: what I'm getting at is that these are generated files from upstream, and in particular the colours you're replacing are generated using functions
<Laney> I think any approach that is working on the generated code is going to be difficult
<didrocks> Laney: indeed, but look at the diff again
<didrocks> Laney: it's not a one to one mapping
<didrocks> some values are different in context
<didrocks> (and that's because they actually corresponds to other pieces of UIs)
<didrocks> where one value in the upstream theme makes sense, less in other case
<didrocks> same for instance in the border removals
<Laney> so the upstream in those cases could define a new variable but give it the same content
<didrocks> exactly
<Laney> and ubuntu.scss would give it different content
<didrocks> and that's what we want to do for next cycle
<didrocks> get it better themeable
<didrocks> upstream
<Laney> I thought that's what you were asking about now
<didrocks> no, right now, I'm trying to figure out what would work for you guys for this cycle
<didrocks> as the maintaince burden will be for everyone updating G-S (hopefully, we won't have huge css change thus)
<didrocks> that's why I'm about shipping a css file as they do for GNOME classic
<Laney> ok then, I understood 'strategy' to mean a long term thing
<didrocks> and have the maintainer updating doing a 3 way merge
<Laney> W 65
<Laney> oops
<didrocks> 65 buffers? crazy ;)
<Laney> this is a low day
<jbicha> didrocks: for this cycle, GNOME Shell is supposed to be at UI Freeze with Hard Code Freeze on Monday…
<didrocks> yeah, we will supposively have the transparency change
<didrocks> but apart from that, I think it's safe to ship the css
<didrocks> just to whoever update it, remember to at least diff old gnome-shell.css to new one
<didrocks> I guess it's the sanest for now
<Laney> right, I don't envisage big reworking for 3.26 at this point
<Laney> just checking it should be ok
<didrocks> let's do this
<didrocks> need to update to g-s 3.25.9x first
<didrocks> but mutter doesn't want to… hum, /me looks
<jbicha> didrocks: oh, it's silly Debian-packaged gnome-shell extensions with a max gnome-shell version, I'll do some uploads for it
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, saw that, thanks! :)
<roger-roger> ubuntu dock bug report --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714219
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714219 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Extension "<email address hidden>" had error: TypeError: dockManager is undefined" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> thanks roger-roger! Unsure yet how this code is triggered, mind retargetting it to gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock?
<didrocks> (I bet it's a null vs undefined thingy)
<amano> jbicha, will gnome-games-app stay on 3.24?
<roger-roger> sure
<jbicha> amano: probably not, but I didn't want to do 2 retro-gtk library transitions
<didrocks> are we sure the top transparency is going to be reverted btw?
<didrocks> I wonder if I shouldn't let the top bar transparent for now and apply our change to maximized one
<didrocks> and then we'll revisit
<amano> 2 retro-gtk transitions? What is the other one?
<jbicha> amano: one for 0.11 and one for 0.12 and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/785307
<ubot5> Gnome bug 785307 in retro-gtk "Symbols are removed without increasing soname" [Major,New]
<jbicha> upstream library handling is odd
<amano> Ah ok, now i get it ;) thanks, Jeremy!!
<jbicha> it's a library with only one user so upstream can get away with it I guess
<amano> Timi Aaltonen just landed the xdiagnose fixes (moved the apport hooks to x).
<amano> Typo: Timi --> Timo
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: Will 17.10 do for testing snap with nvidia?
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, I think so
<flexiondotorg> Ok. I'll get everything setup.
<oSoMoN> cheers
<seb128> jibel, I just did a daily artful/amd64 install and I can't confirm your bug, the cog lists ubuntu/ubuntu on xorg with ubuntu selected and login gives me a wayland session by default
<jibel> seb128, in a VM or hardware?
<seb128> jibel, VM
<seb128> using virtualbox, unsure if that makes a difference
<jibel> seb128, i'm finishing an upgrade from gnome 17.04 to 17.10 and will go back to this bug
<seb128> why, are you issue specific to VM and some configs?
<jibel> seb128, I'm on qemu
<seb128> k
<seb128> so maybe gdm decides your config can't do wayland
<jibel> seb128, yeah sometimes, graphics driver mainly
<seb128> which is why it defaults to xorg and doesn't list your several sessions
<jibel> seb128, right, i'd like to test with another driver
<seb128> in which case NOTABUG?
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, according to https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/krita, « due to a bug in Ubuntu, this snap doesn't work with proprietary video drivers, e.g. for NVidia », do you know if there are details on that "bug in Ubuntu", could it be the same issue?
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: Could be the same issue.
<didrocks> oh, the close button changed to be all blue
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: So running a Razer Core with nvidia 1080Ti and nouveau drivers.
<seb128> didrocks, ^ btw for the sessions
<flexiondotorg> Chromium snap works but these denials are encountered
<flexiondotorg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438140/
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think what you tell makes sense. I thought jibel was using kvm (gnome-boxes uses kvm and so wayland is available)
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, and are you getting actual hw acceleration?
<didrocks> seb128: well, at least on the "no wayland session one", there is still wrong session randomly selected + no default session set
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: Is there an acid test for that?
<seb128> didrocks, I think the "wrong session" bugs are when session files change on disk and gdm isn't restarted
<seb128> the index gets out of sync with the ondisk files
<jbicha> didrocks: do you think you'll be able to work on updating your Dock patch for g-c-c 3.26 this week?
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, just browse to chrome://gpu
<jbicha> packaging is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/326
<didrocks> seb128: hum, could be
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438158/
<didrocks> jbicha: not this week, want to tackle that next one
<jbicha> otherwise, does it make sense to update to g-c-c 3.25.91 with that patch temporarily disabled?
<seb128> didrocks, and there is a default session set here afaik (there is a dot in the cog list next to the ubuntu one)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but are we sure it's selecting it reliably? I think it's just taking the first good wayland session
<jbicha> didrocks: it feels like you have a better sense of the code since you just wrote it recently ;)
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: I'm guessing anything that is software i because nouveau doesn't support it yet.
<seb128> didrocks, jbicha, I wanted to have a look at updating that patch but I keep getting interrupted by other things landing on my plates, maybe tomorrow ... and -1 on landing the update without those settings
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> jbicha: the "want to tackle" was "I want to tackle" ;)
<didrocks> yeah, -1 landing without it
<didrocks> is the network panel all done now?
<didrocks> I remember you told it needed some updates as well
<seb128> didrocks, anyway, I'm going to test a bit more but it's not as buggy as those reports were suggesting, they are just mostly consequence of wayland not working under qemu it seems
<jbicha> our proxy patch is broken too
<didrocks> seb128: let's cross fingers that's the case :)
<seb128> that one is probably less important
<jbicha> but in good news, Captive Portal fully landed yesterday
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> well done on that
<didrocks> are we going to drop the proxy one if we have the other one updated?
<didrocks> also, do you know where the toggles are in the Shell UI?
<didrocks> I bet it was on the accessibility panel or something like that
<jbicha> and GNOME Shell is landing now… :)
<didrocks> not sure what the condition to display it though
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: Shall I move on a test the proprietary drivers?
 * didrocks sees some upstream icon changes to blue, need to test to confirm first
<didrocks> ah, settings in g-c-c
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok, I need to change those as well
<didrocks> maybe can be done at build time
<didrocks> and refers to those
<didrocks> also, if I can fix at the same time the 0.2s showing up (before the Shell zoom) of the grey background
<didrocks> high contrast will default to adwaita + upstream G-S high contrast theme, sounds ok?
<seb128> didrocks, wfm, we never did work to have an ambiance based high contrast anyway
<didrocks> yeah, so, let's do that (I see it needs to be <mod-name>-high-contrast.css)
<jbicha> High Contrast looks nice in GNOME :)
<didrocks> I'll just copy upstream one at build-time
<didrocks> and it defaults to adwaita
<didrocks> hum, that one will be a little bit more annoying:
<didrocks>         let file = Gio.File.new_for_uri('resource:///org/gnome/shell/theme/noise-texture.png');
<didrocks> (hardcoded in some js)
<didrocks> will see what I can do with it :p
<alexarnaud> Hello all :) !
<flexiondotorg> alexarnaud: o/
<alexarnaud> jbicha: FYI, due to bug 1704847 it's no longer possible to use Orca on Ubuntu.
<alexarnaud> I've detailed why on this comment : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-orca/+bug/1704847/comments/9
<ubot5> bug 1704847 in gnome-orca (Ubuntu) "orca crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704847
<alexarnaud> flexiondotorg: how are you?
<flexiondotorg> alexarnaud: Good thanks.
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, please do (sorry I had to pop out for a moment)
<oSoMoN> the output of chrome://gpu with nouveau looks correct
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: OK.
<jibel> didrocks, for ubuntu gnome, after upgrade, in gdm, I should have entries for ubuntu and gnome and users should be migrated to the ubuntu session by default according to your comment?
<flexiondotorg> alexarnaud: That is useful feedback about Orca.
<jbicha> alexarnaud: orca works here…
<alexarnaud> jbicha: remove the folder ".local/share/orca" if you've it.
<alexarnaud> ~/.local/share/orca/
<alexarnaud> I explain why the issue appears on my comment and the log provided by another person is explicit. Orca search for a GSettings backend that it doesn't find.
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> jibel: no, right now, the expected behavior is them to stay on the gnome session
<alexarnaud> jbicha: Let me know if I could help :).
<didrocks> if the ubuntu gnome team wants to do otherwise, they will be migrated, but codes need to be written
<jibel> didrocks, understood, so your comment about g-session to u-session means IF we want to do that THEN we need to write a patch ?
<didrocks> jibel: indeed, and I think that's up to the ubuntu GNOME team to decide that (I strongly think that people using Ubuntu GNOME in the past should stay on the vanilla session, which is the current state)
<jibel> didrocks, okay got it. Just wanted to be sure what the test cases should be.
<jibel> thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<ogra_> oSoMoN, just for an extra datapoint http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438360/
<ogra_> (krita)
<ogra_> (starts and runs fine here it seems)
<ogra_> (chromium (beta) still just gives a black window here)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, nouveau or proprietary nvidia driver?
<ogra_> proprietary
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> [1565116.357216] audit: type=1400 audit(1504184681.478:68574783): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.chromium.chromium" name="/etc/chromium-browser/policies/managed/" pid=17669 comm="chromium-browse" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<ogra_> and
<ogra_> [1565118.178999] audit: type=1326 audit(1504184683.302:68574789): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=17907 comm="SGI_video_sync" exe="/snap/chromium/13/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser" sig=31 arch=c000003e syscall=133 compat=0 ip=0x7f4f0f6bfcad code=0x0
<ogra_> thats the syscall for mknod
 * ogra_ tires devmode 
<ogra_> *tries
<didrocks> jbicha: did you need any hint to make g-s transition or all tests passed flawlessly?
<didrocks> (to know what to expect on my future uploads ;))
<ogra_> oSoMoN, works fine with devmode ...
<jdstrand> ogra_: note that the mknod should be fixed with newer snapd
<ogra_> oSoMoN, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438398/ the "ALLOWED" output from a --devmode run
<ogra_> "/etc/chromium-browser/" does definitely smell wrong
<oSoMoN> oh, indeed
<oSoMoN> although if that works confined under nouveau, that one shouldn't be the actual problem
<ogra_> yeah, it hangs at the mknod without --devmode ... the /etc issues are befoere that
<ogra_> jdstrand, how new? i run core from edge here
<ogra_> snap    2.27.5+git352.186fdc0~ubuntu16.04.1
<ogra_> snapd   2.27.5+git352.186fdc0~ubuntu16.04.1
<ogra_> (this mornings build from master)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks for pointing out the denials on /etc/chromium-browser, I filed bug #1714244 to track theme
<ubot5> bug 1714244 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] apparmor denials on /etc/chromium-browser/policies/" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714244
<oSoMoN> s/theme/them/
 * ogra_ me too's
<oSoMoN> ogra_, would you mind running chromium from the snap under strace to get more info on that mknod call that fails?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, well, jdstrand indicated it is a snapd thing and fixed in new versions
<oSoMoN> yes, but your earlier comment seems to indicate it's not really fixed yet
<jdstrand> ogra_: that should be new enough
<jdstrand> ogra_: grep mknod /vaar/lib/snapd/seccomp/bpf/snap.chromium.chromium.src
<ogra_> i guess i need to ln -s /vaar /var first :P
<ogra_> mknod - |S_IFREG -
<ogra_> mknodat - - |S_IFREG -
<ogra_> mknod - |S_IFIFO -
<ogra_> mknodat - - |S_IFIFO -
<ogra_> mknod - |S_IFSOCK -
<ogra_> mknodat - - |S_IFSOCK -
<jdstrand> heh
<oSoMoN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438475/ here
<jdstrand> yeah, so unless chromium is trying to create a char or block device, it should be fine
<ogra_> oSoMoN, apt versions are meaningless use "snap version"
<oSoMoN> $ snap version
<oSoMoN> snap    2.27.5+17.10
<oSoMoN> snapd   2.27.5+17.10
<oSoMoN> series  16
<oSoMoN> ubuntu  17.10
<oSoMoN> kernel  4.12.0-11-generic
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: I've hit a road block. My nvidia GPU is external, Thunderbolt 3. Prime support is broken in 17.10.
<jdstrand> ogra_: do you have /var/lib/snapd/seccomp/profiles/snap.chromium.chromium?
<flexiondotorg> I'll have to install 16.04...
<popey> @flexiondotorg i can test here
<popey> i am on 16.04 and nvidia onboard
<ogra_> jdstrand, not atm, but i'm running in devmode
<jdstrand> ogra_: that is the old seccomp profile, if you don't have it, that's fine
<ogra_> k
<jdstrand> if someone is going to strace, strace in devmode mode cause you won't see the call in strict since it is killed before it can be traced
<jdstrand> ogra_: it is also possible that your .src file didn't have the updates, but when you went into devmode, the policy was regenerated to have it
<jdstrand> ogra_: in other words, if you go back to strict, what happens?
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, thanks, I think we’re covered with ogra_ and popey already testing
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438535/
<ogra_> and a blackish window
<ogra_> (funnily you can actually interact with the app menu in the window frame ... despite being blacked out)
<oSoMoN> I wonder if that mknod call that fails could be https://cs.chromium.org/chromium/src/third_party/libdrm/src/xf86drm.c?q=mknod&sq=package:chromium&l=362&dr=C
<ogra_> S_IFCHR ... hmm
<oSoMoN> ogra_, mind giving a go at strace?
<ogra_> well, /var/lib/snapd/seccomp/bpf/snap.chromium.chromium.src doesnt list S_IFCHR
<ogra_> jdstrand, how would i add that ? ^^^^
<Laney> waaaaah
<Laney> I should rebind printscreen (if that's possible)
 * Laney hits it by mistake many times a day
<Laney> then I have to go in and delete the image since it just saves them directly
<jdstrand> ogra_: so add it to the file like the others, then do: sudo /usr/lib/snapd/snap-seccommp compile /var/lib/snapd/seccomp/bpf/snap.chromium.chromium /var/lib/snapd/seccomp/bpf/snap.chromium.chromium.bin
<jdstrand> however, it shouldn't be trying to do that since it shouldn't have the permissions to do that
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: ^
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: I suspect the real prolem is that the char device it wants isn't there (or otherwise accessible)
<ogra_> hmm, i have no snapd-seccomp
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, yes, so we need to figure out which device it wants, and understand why it's not ther
<oSoMoN> there
<jdstrand> ogra_: snap-seccomp
<jdstrand> sorry
<jdstrand> oh, I typed it right :)
<ogra_> yeah, i mistyped it here
<jdstrand> ogra_: oh, but I missed typed the first file
<jdstrand> ogra_: it should have .src at the end
<jdstrand> ogra_: basically, snap-seccomp compile <infile> <outfile>
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab/test$ ls /usr/lib/snapd/snap*
<ogra_> /usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine  /usr/lib/snapd/snapd  /usr/lib/snapd/snap-discard-ns  /usr/lib/snapd/snap-exec  /usr/lib/snapd/snap-update-ns
<ogra_> no seccomp ...
<jdstrand> ogra_: I guess you are in reexec territory here
<ogra_> most likelyx my debian package is old
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> ogra_: look in /snap/core/current/usr/lib/snapd
<ogra_> yep, thjat works
<ogra_> and chromium starts immediately
<oSoMoN> cool, we're making progress!
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: it is technically possible to add the access to the browser-support interface when allow-sandbox is true, but I'd like to understand what is going on before considering that
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, absolutely agreed, let's get to the bottom of this before punching more holes
<ogra_> well, it looks like it searches /dev/dri https://cs.chromium.org/chromium/src/third_party/libdrm/src/xf86drm.c?q=mknod&sq=package:chromium&dr=C&l=349
<ogra_> #define DRM_DIR_NAME  "/dev/dri"
<ogra_> #define DRM_DEV_NAME  "%s/card%d"
<ogra_> (in xf86drm.h)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, the denial might come from a different place though, that was just a wild guess from searching through chromium's code base
<oSoMoN> popey, are you seeing the same seccomp denial on mknod with the chromium snap?
<popey> @oSoMoN which snap specifically?
<ogra_> popey, chroimium
<ogra_>  audit: type=1326 audit(1504186791.952:68574841): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=23052 comm="SGI_video_sync" exe="/snap/chromium/13/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser" sig=31 arch=c000003e syscall=133 compat=0 ip=0x7f49dd998cad code=0x0
<ogra_> Download as text
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> ignore the download hint :)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438661/
<popey> thats what I got when i ran snap run chromium
<ogra_> yep 4th line
<popey> so yes oSoMoN :)
<ogra_> but yours starts ?
<popey> define "starts"
<ogra_> dunno, mine stops any DENIALS after that one ...
<ogra_> you seem to get more
<popey> i get a window appear which is not rendered correctly - an empty window, which goes grey immediately
<ogra_> jdstrand, oSoMoN i wonder if this is related https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3833/files
<ogra_> popey, ah, same as me then
<oSoMoN> ogra_, that might be indeed
<jdstrand> oh, good find
<ogra_> well, it landed while we talked :)
<oSoMoN> let's ask zyga
<oSoMoN> he commented on the PR that "this is only affecting master, 2.27 is correct"
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: but ogra_ has edge
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and i cant switch because of a bug :/
<oSoMoN> popey, what version of snapd are you running?
<jdstrand> ogra_: you can modify /etc/udev/rules.d for that
<popey> @oSoMoN 2.26.14
<ogra_> - Run refresh hook of "core" snap if present (internal error: no registered handlers for hook "refresh")
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab/test$
<ogra_> *sniff*
<ogra_> jdstrand, outside of core ?
<jdstrand> ogra_: yeah. there are files in there that snapd creates
<jdstrand> ogra_: just like the apparmor and seccomp policy
<jdstrand> ogra_: there will be one for chromium in there
<jdstrand> ogra_: modify it and then do 'sudo udevadm trigger'
<jdstrand> (udevadm may not strictly be needed)
<jdstrand> for context, if the opengl udev rule is wrong, the device won't be in the device cgroup
<ogra_> hmm, nope
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab/test$ sudo vi /etc/udev/rules.d/
<ogra_> 51-android.rules         70-persistent-cd.rules   70-persistent-net.rules  70-snap.core.rules
<jdstrand> that is curious
<jdstrand> ogra_: is opengl interface connected?
<ogra_> yeah, and i have snaps using it actuively
<oSoMoN> popey, any chance you can try 2.27 ?
<popey> sure, how?
<oSoMoN> it's in -proposed
<popey> xenial-proposed?
<oSoMoN> [all supported releases]-proposed, apparently
<jdstrand> I wonder if reexec is causing trouble
<popey> hm
<popey> ok
<oSoMoN> popey, and before you do that , can you try snap run --shell chromium, and see if you can see /dev/dri/card0 ?
<popey> alan@hal:/home/alan$ ls -l /dev/dri/card0
<popey> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 Aug 26 10:47 /dev/dri/card0
<jdstrand> ogra_: if you 'snap run --shell chromium.chromium' what is in /dev?
<oSoMoN> ok, let's see if 2.27 makes things better
<jdstrand> ah
<popey> ok
<jdstrand> ok, oSoMoN is doing the same as me
 * jdstrand stops
<oSoMoN> :)
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:/home/ogra/datengrab/test$ ls -ld /dev/dri/*
<ogra_> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226,   0 Aug 31 15:38 /dev/dri/card0
<ogra_> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 128 Aug 31 15:38 /dev/dri/renderD128
<ogra_> looks all correct
<popey> oSoMoN: i have no difference in experience on 2.27.5
<oSoMoN> popey, mind using strace on chromium to get more insight on that mknod call ?
<popey> got a specific strace command line I need to run
<popey> ?
<oSoMoN> I successfully used https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/stracing-snap-commands/1433 the other day on libreoffice
<oSoMoN> try: sudo strace -u $USER -f -D -vv  /snap/bin/chromium
<popey> ok
<oSoMoN> jdstrand said earlier: "if someone is going to strace, strace in devmode mode cause you won't see the call in strict since it is killed before it can be traced"
<popey> ok
<popey> doing both
<oSoMoN> ah, you might need to pass those additional params to strace: -e '!select,_newselect,clock_gettime'
<jdstrand> yes, please see https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/stracing-snap-commands/1433
<jdstrand> man oSoMoN is ahead of me on everything
<jdstrand> I shouldn't be in 3 conversations at once
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> 3 conversations are fine, just dont spread them across 3 channels :)
<jdstrand> that's the problem indeed :)
<popey> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438868/ - chromium devmode trace
<didrocks> jbicha: how much did you test g-s 3.25.91? I see a lot of issues in both gdm/session startup at user login (with multiple users)
<didrocks> not sure if you saw that
<didrocks> like current users being logged out
<didrocks> when you switch to another one
<ogra_> popey, i think you rather want that in strict mode to see the line where it hangs
<popey> i have a trace in non-devmode
<popey> but you guys said do it in devmode, so, what do you need from me?
<oSoMoN> popey, what does the trace look like with strict confinement?
<popey> big, so uploading to people.c.c
<popey> oSoMoN: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/chrommium.trace
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks!
<oSoMoN> 32547 stat("/dev/nvidia0", 0x7fd7ffffdb10) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<oSoMoN> 32547 mknod("/dev/nvidia0", S_IFCHR|0666, makedev(195, 0) <unfinished ...>
<oSoMoN> that looks like it might be our problem
<popey> Yay
<popey> (I think)
<didrocks> jbicha: confirming that any user switching makes the shell crashing
<didrocks> both gdm screen and the user's session one
<oSoMoN> popey, can you see /dev/nvidia* nodes inside snap run --shell chromium?
<popey> in devmode or not?
<didrocks> bah, gcc-7 preventing me to report the bug
<oSoMoN> popey, in strict mode
<doko> didrocks: I thought reportbug was implemented in python3 ;p
<didrocks> doko: I meant, the message "please check your deps because you don't know what you do" kind of prevention ;)
<popey> oSoMoN: I can see it, yes
<oSoMoN> popey, what are the permissions on it/them?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438987/
<oSoMoN> popey, and /dev/nvidiactl ?
<popey> alan@hal:/home/alan$ ls -l /dev/nvidiactl
<popey> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Aug 26 10:47 /dev/nvidiactl
<oSoMoN> mmm, I wonder why it's trying to mknod it if it already exists and is readable
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, any idea why the snap fails to access /dev/nvidia0 and thus tries to mknod it?
<oSoMoN> 32547 stat("/dev/nvidia0", 0x7fd7ffffdb10) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<oSoMoN> 32547 mknod("/dev/nvidia0", S_IFCHR|0666, makedev(195, 0) <unfinished ...>
<oSoMoN> 32547 +++ killed by SIGSYS +++
<jbicha> didrocks: I've been using GNOME Shell 3.25.90 for a few weeks, we couldn't really delay landing it any later if we wanted it in 17.10
<didrocks> jbicha: correct, but did you see/tried those kind of issues?
<ogra_> .... 0666 ....
<ogra_> oh my
<oSoMoN> popey, inside the snap shell, what’s the output of "stat /dev/nvidia0" ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25439032/
<jbicha> didrocks: I saw the userswitch issue once recently and can confirm it now; it's not something I do very often
<didrocks> jbicha: mind reporting this bug upstream if you can? I'm looking at some other issues
<popey> jbicha: out of interest is ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging the right place to get latest gnome shell for testing?
<popey> (I'm running 3.25.91 from there on my spare laptop)
<jbicha> popey: no, latest gnome-shell is in artful directly today
<popey> oooh
<didrocks> popey: just don't do user switching :p (see above ^)
<didrocks> also, on the "fun list", can't boot my laptop (boot hangs) if I'm on wifi (need a wired eth cable, I guess hang in the network stack)
<jbicha> popey: not much left in the staging ppa now https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+packages?field.series_filter=artful
<popey> yay, updating!
<popey> the new control panel is a bit odd
 * didrocks tries to get more logs on the boot issue
<jbicha> popey: use it long enough and the old one becomes odd too :|
<popey> odd as in strange ux
<jbicha> I wish they had enabled it sooner in the dev cycle, GNOME is nearly at final code freeze now so I think the layout is pretty final for 3.26
<popey> it remembers selections you haven't applied, across reboots, which is quite bizarre
<kenvandine> jbicha, my intel laptop is no longer giving me a wayland session
<kenvandine> gdm is using wayland
<popey> e.g. change display settings, but don't apply them, then reboot and you still have a cancel/apply button, remembering the unapplied change you made before rebooting
<kenvandine> not seeing any indication why my session isn't
<popey> very odd
<kenvandine> jbicha, any pointers to debug?
<popey> kenvandine: logout, switch back and forth in the selector between ubuntu and ubuntu on xorg, then login
<popey> that sometimes unsticks it
<kenvandine> i even tried with a new user
 * kenvandine gives it a shot
<popey> fwiw i am fully up to date and have a wayland session on intel
<popey> oh
<didrocks> cyphermox: xnox: it seems that the boot hanging up is really related to networking…
<cyphermox> on the desktop daily image?
<didrocks> cyphermox: current up to date (installed)
<kenvandine> popey, OMG... that did it
<kenvandine> popey, is there a bug filed for that?
<oSoMoN> popey, I updated https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/chromium-snap-doesnt-work-with-the-nvidia-proprietary-driver/1825/6 with our findings so far
<didrocks> cyphermox: just using wifi, and hanging is "fixed" once I wire an eth cable
<popey> didrocks: is there a bug for the wayland session not starting, that you have to flip back/forth in the login screen?
<popey> (you mentioned it last friday)
<Beret> jbicha, I still see the dpi issue unless and until I open up the gnome tweak tool
<cyphermox> didrocks: ok, will try shortly
<Beret> jbicha, could there be a preference that I've set that's sabotaging myself?
<didrocks> popey: the selection, yeah, there are some, I saw a lot of duplicates being closed, jibel can point to the current one
<cyphermox> didrocks: are you trying with UEFI or not (not that it should matter)
<jbicha> Beret: could be, could you file a bug? your tweak tool comment is very confusing
<cyphermox> maybe I need to re-setup my laptops for release testing by now :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: no UEFI, just booting up, relying on wifi for my connexion. some journal logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25439101/
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can see that the boot is hanging until I plug my ethernet cable
<didrocks> (at 17:51:35)
<didrocks> then, I can unplug and live on, just not boot :p
<kenvandine> didrocks, my boot was hanging this morning too
<kenvandine> waiting for dhcp discovery, seemed related to a bridge interface
<didrocks> kenvandine: wireless?
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> sounds similar
<kenvandine> i removed libvirt and friends
<kenvandine> and it went away
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I need libvirt :p
<didrocks> testing a lot with gnome-boxes
<kenvandine> i just installed it yesterday :)
<kenvandine> yeah, i installed gnome-boxes yesterday
<kenvandine> and today it was taking ages to reboot
 * didrocks tries
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, I have gnome-boxes for months here, without any issue until today :p
<didrocks> let me try a reboot with it removed, to help cyphermox
<kenvandine> yeah, maybe the NM change?
<didrocks> yeah, I think
<jbicha> didrocks: the short answer on whether hints were needed for g-shell transition is no (beyond the s390x removal)
<didrocks> jbicha: excellent! thanks :)
<jbicha> bye
<kenvandine> it looked like dhcp had to time out because wifi wasn't connected yet, and the bridge interface was connecting wlan0
<kenvandine> didrocks, it looked like dhcp had to time out because wifi wasn't connected yet, and the bridge interface was connecting wlan0
 * kenvandine tries installing it again
<didrocks> cyphermox: kenvandine: not libvirt related to me
<didrocks> still having the hang without it
<didrocks> let me try now that I disabled systemd-network-d
<didrocks> networkd*
 * didrocks reboots
<didrocks> cyphermox: kenvandine: yep, better with systemd-networkd disabled
<didrocks> xnox: you might want to have a look at this discussion: boot hanging up (see my pastebin) with your systemd-networkd change
<Beret> jbicha, filed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714295 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "DPI scaling broken" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> (wifi only, keeps hanging until an ethernet cable is wired)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i reinstalled gnome-boxes and it doesn't hang my boot anymore
<didrocks> yeah, I guess you are hit by something else as I am (but reliably)
<jbicha> Beret: are you using Wayland or X? and are you sure? (because there may be some session bugs still)
<didrocks> xnox: cyphermox: keep me posted if you want a bug report on tihs
<Beret> jbicha, wayland
<Beret> jbicha, and Xwayland is running
<jbicha> I believe gdm uses xwayland too so that's not 100% proof
<jbicha> Beret: what scaling factor in tweak tool are you talking about? the primary Windows> scaling factor was removed this cycle
<Beret> jbicha, the one in the fonts section
<jbicha> Beret: I think GNOME Shell ignores font settings since it doesn't actually use gtk itself
<Beret> yeah, that's fine
<Beret> I just want the scaling working again :)
<Beret> someone asked me if I had messed with the scaling in tweak tool
<jbicha> didrocks: I can try filing the bug but I'm not very good at debugging gnome-shell crashes
<jbicha> I had https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786660 but I've not heard any one else complain about it
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786660 in general "3.25.91: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,New]
<cyphermox> didrocks: please file one anyway
<didrocks> cyphermox: systemd?
<didrocks> or n-m?
<didrocks> cyphermox: kenvandine: xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1714301
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714301 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-networkd hangs my boot (wireless)" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> jibel: you may want to add it to your list of things to track ^
<jibel> didrocks, okay
<kenvandine> didrocks, that's different than i saw, weird we had such a similar symptom on the same day though :)
<kenvandine> i had 2 minutes of DHCPDISCOVERY messages logged until it timed out
<kenvandine> didrocks, i can't find this gdm bug, the one where i had to switch to the xorg session and back in order to get a wayland session
<didrocks> kenvandine: see with jibel, I lost track of all those bugs with the number of duplicates for the canonical one :)
<didrocks> are you working on this?
<kenvandine> jibel, ^^
<kenvandine> didrocks, no, i was just trying to test the wayland interface and realized i was no longer running wayland :)
<jibel> kenvandine, let me file one, I've the same issue on my laptop.
<muktupavels> didrocks: any news about per-desktop overrides?
<muktupavels> didrocks: also there is updated patch for glib-compile-schemas...
<didrocks> muktupavels: from Allisson? Didn't get any recent news
<kenvandine> jibel, cool, thanks
<didrocks> Allison*
<didrocks> muktupavels: yeah, I'm currently building it even if I started working 10h ago :p
<didrocks> actually 12h ago now
<didrocks> :(
<didrocks> I'll give it some light testing tonigh
<didrocks> and if all ok, upload tomorrow
<muktupavels> ok.
<jibel> kenvandine, there was bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1712287 but after investigation it's due to the graphics driver. I'll file a separate report
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714203 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1712287 Cannot select a session after a fresh installation - No selection is available in gdm" [High,Won't fix]
<jibel> (it's duplicate actually)
<jibel> kenvandine, didrocks note than now I've the opposite bug, ubuntu-xorg starts wayland
<didrocks> I guess there is no "wayland" or "xorg" bug
<didrocks> it's just gdm mixmatch the sessions
<kenvandine> weird
<jibel> how do I switch to a VT? If I start a byobu sesssion during a graphical session, it's killed when I close my session
<jibel> kenvandine, didrocks bug 1714312
<ubot5> bug 1714312 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "'Ubuntu' starts an x11 session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714312
<didrocks> jibel: I don't reproduce that same case, it seems fuzzy
<didrocks> like "Ubuntu" doesn't always starts a X11 session
<didrocks> if I click on the cog and select ubuntu, I have wayland
<didrocks> there is clearly a bug, in some cases, but I don't think the reproduceable test case is that one
<jibel> didrocks, as I said, in some cases "ubuntu on xorg" starts wayland
<didrocks> yeah, just sad that we don't have an easy reproducible test case
 * jbicha renames the session to "Ubuntu on Xorg … maybe"
<flocculant> :)
<didrocks> fixed
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> way enough for today anyway
 * didrocks ends
<jibel> same
<jibel> good night everyone
<oSoMoN> nighty-night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-01
<duflu> Hold onto your hats. Ubuntu 17.10 is now just days behind the latest Gnome Shell code
<didrocks> good morning
<tsimonq2> o/ didrocks
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks tsimonq2 oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, oSoMoN
<tsimonq2> o/ flexiondotorg and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey flexiondotorg, didrocks, tsimonq2
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg tsimonq2 oSoMoN
<seb128> re didrocks
<tsimonq2> o/ seb128
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128
<flexiondotorg> Who should I talk to about the nvidia proprietary driver packages?
<flexiondotorg> They've regressed significantly between 17.10 Alpha 2 and Beta 1.
<flexiondotorg> Prime simply doesn't work anymore.
<flexiondotorg> I've had an investigate, got some info.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, talk to tseliot
<flexiondotorg> ty
<seb128> yw
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<tseliot> flexiondotorg: can you reproduce the problem and show me your /var/log/gpu-manager.log , please?
<flexiondotorg> Sure. I've got a couple of meetings and then I'll do more tests.
<flexiondotorg> The crux of the issue is it is impossible to enable prime. There are no options to enable the nvidia drivers.
<flexiondotorg> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25443451/
<flexiondotorg> That is what is in /var/log/gpu-manager.log.
<flexiondotorg> I've just installed updates and there was an update for nvidia-375, so I'm going to reboot and see if anything has changed.
<flexiondotorg> I did see this while updating
<flexiondotorg> Setting up nvidia-375 (375.82-0ubuntu3) ...
<flexiondotorg> dpkg: error: version '-' has bad syntax: revision number is empty
<flexiondotorg> INFO:Enable nvidia-375
<flexiondotorg> DEBUG:Parsing /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/quirks/put_your_quirks_here
<flexiondotorg> DEBUG:Parsing /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/quirks/dell_latitude
<flexiondotorg> DEBUG:Parsing /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/quirks/lenovo_thinkpad
<flexiondotorg> Loading new nvidia-375-375.82 DKMS files...
<flexiondotorg> Building for 4.12.0-11-generic
<flexiondotorg> Building for architecture x86_64
<flexiondotorg> Building initial module for 4.12.0-11-generic
<flexiondotorg> Done.
<tseliot> flexiondotorg: the nvidia module doesn't seem to be loaded. Also, I don't see your nvidia card in the system (did you disable it from the BIOS?)
<flexiondotorg> No. I have an nvidia 1080 Ti in a Razer Core connected via Thunderbolt 3.
<alexarnaud> good morning all :)!
<oSoMoN> good morning alexarnaud
<flexiondotorg> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25443484/
<flexiondotorg> After update and reboot.
<tseliot> flexiondotorg: what does your new /var/log/gpu-manager.log look like?
<flexiondotorg> nvidia-settings is now offering the choice of Intel or Nvidia
<flexiondotorg> tseliot: Here is the new gpu-manager.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/25443490/
<flexiondotorg> So the last update has appeared to resolved the issue I encountered yesterday.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: hey, have you pushed the new ambiance gtk theme btw?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: I don't see any review on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/better-destructive-action/+merge/329392, correct?
<flexiondotorg> didrocks: I'm going to rebase it today.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: nice! so all pending branches will be reviewed and package pushed by EOD? \o/
<flexiondotorg> I will try.
<flexiondotorg> I've only got my spare time to work on this.
<tseliot> flexiondotorg: it looks the same, with nvidia being disabled. If that works, then it's all good
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I was able to select nvidia log out/in and all working.
<tseliot> great
 * Laney nods
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday
<Laney> hey seb128, happy friday to you!
<Laney> are you well?
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> happy friday Laney & davmor2
<seb128> Laney, yes, looking forward getting some more sleep but I managed to get some work done yesterday before going to bed and had an not-too-late morning today so that might be a productive friday :-)
<seb128> Laney, you?
<Laney> hey didrocks & davmor2!
<Laney> seb128: tired too, looking forward to the weekend
<Laney> we're supposed to be going to a river or lake or something to go wild swimming, should be fun
<davmor2> Hey Laney didrocks
<seb128> nice
<didrocks> Trevinho: maybe you would know, the ubuntu font in G-S panel is quite blurry, as you worked on hdpi (but I'm only in 1x), is there any font hinting in the Shell that you know of?
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, no.... I guess it's because it has a slight shadow
<Trevinho> didrocks: you can check it better by forcing it 2x
<seb128> oh, Trevinho is up
<seb128> good morning Trevinho :-)
<didrocks> Trevinho: how can I do this?
<Trevinho> hi seb128, yes :)
<didrocks> just changing the font size by *2?
<didrocks> I don't see any shadow that way
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh..  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/03ExjSYA/
<Trevinho> there's shadow, but... might not be very well visible
<didrocks> Trevinho: you have younger and better eyes than I do :p
<didrocks> do you know how we can improve this?
<Trevinho> didrocks: maybe younger, not sure if better :-D
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's managed by theme
<didrocks> Trevinho: is it a css property to disable it?
<didrocks> Trevinho: rember the shell css is different :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: as for magnifying all up, not sure if you can run gnome-shell nested there with GDK_SCALE=2..
<Trevinho> yeah, there's a theme node indeed
<Trevinho> let me check which one
<Trevinho> didrocks: here's where is loaded
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/EQFegTGS/
<Trevinho> so... text-shadows: manages it from StLabel
<didrocks> ah nice!
<didrocks> let me try to disable it only for the panel
<oSoMoN> good morning popey, have you seen jd_strand's questions at https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/chromium-snap-doesnt-work-with-the-nvidia-proprietary-driver/1825/7 ?
<oSoMoN> I wonder if there's an easy way for you to test with snapd 2.28
<Trevinho> didrocks: I guess this one
<Trevinho>   #panel .panel-button {
<Trevinho>     -natural-hpadding: 12px;
<Trevinho>     -minimum-hpadding: 6px;
<Trevinho>     font-weight: bold;
<Trevinho>     color: #eee;
<Trevinho>     text-shadow: 0px 0px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9);
<Trevinho>     transition-duration: 100ms; }
<Trevinho> err. sorry for the flooding :|
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, I was on that one
<didrocks> Trevinho: just trying to see wha tother impacts it has
<didrocks> Trevinho: and actuallllllllllyyyyyyyyyy no
<didrocks> :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, it seems here too... mhmh
<didrocks> let's apply globally first
<didrocks> hum, no, something is overriding it
<Trevinho> didrocks: might be more local yes
<Trevinho> for example the 'overview' class manages the panel
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, it's only #panel
<didrocks> overview is the panel in overview mode
<didrocks>     #panel.solid .panel-button {
<didrocks> I can at least change the color here :)
<didrocks> but text-shadow is none
<didrocks> are you sure the shadow is coming from only that property?
<didrocks> (.solid is when you have a maximized app or any app touching the top panel)
<didrocks> Trevinho: confirmed, there is no text-shadow applied to that node, so not that…
<didrocks> just replace the text-shadow: none with an horrible color
<didrocks> you will see it's applied
<didrocks> so, the blur doesn't come from there
<didrocks> and also way more blurry under wayland
<didrocks> which is weird
<didrocks> duflu: hey, any thoughts on this? (fonts is more blurry under wayland in the Shell panel) ^
<duflu> didrocks, I am burried in GDK madness. Can you give more hints as to what you mean?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, I’ve got a build of 5.4.1 going in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/lo-stage/+packages
<didrocks> duflu: so, wayland session, look at the panel font in the ubuntu session (like date/time entry)
<didrocks> it's really blurry here
<didrocks> not that much on X
<duflu> Let me check X again
<didrocks> (the blur is even more visible once we start attaching the gradient from our theme)
<duflu> didrocks, Not sure I can see it but I had been suspecting parts of the panel fonts were blurry. That's either a different hinting mode, or lack of subpixel order information. We had the latter problem in Mir (DRM failed to provide it) so I guess X might have been guessing when it wasn't available
<didrocks> duflu: let me take a screenshot with the new theme, I guess it's really visible there (so that you can confirm)
<duflu> didrocks, Confirmed with screenshots - Wayland is missing subpixel info so is doing greyscale
<duflu> which is of course a bit more blurry
<duflu> I had to zoom into screenshots to see it
<didrocks> duflu: ah, however, our decorators aren't that blurry, are we giving more font hintings?
<didrocks> Trevinho: FYI ^
 * didrocks wonders why his current captures aren't in ~/Images
<duflu> didrocks, if ~/Pictures or whatever doesn't exist then they are in ~/
<didrocks> well, it's ~/Images in french
<didrocks> (translated XDG path)
<didrocks> and not in ~/
<didrocks> retrying
<didrocks> duflu: Trevinho: http://imgur.com/a/I8klB
<duflu> Subpixel rendering also seems to have slightly stronger hinting (less vertical blur) but might be in the same hinting level
<didrocks> we can clearly see that the decoration is "fine", not the panel
<didrocks> so, missing some hinting info in the Shell?
<duflu> didrocks, I think hintint is probably not a contributor. But lack of subpixel definitely is (I can see in my own screenshots)
<didrocks> duflu: I don't get how the decoration, with the same font size (I think?) is giving a different result
<duflu> didrocks, different subpixel order enum passed into the font rendering functions
<didrocks> ah, that makes sense, so different treatment
<duflu> It's blurry on gdm too
<didrocks> yeah, gdm is actually the Shell
<didrocks> (same panel, different css class)
<didrocks> I guess there is no quick way for us to fix this, correct?
<duflu> didrocks, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645433
<ubot5> Gnome bug 645433 in general "gnome-shell's panel ignores font settings" [Normal,New]
<duflu> It's had a patch waiting since 2012 :)
<didrocks> duflu: I quickly skimmed through it, but yeah, that matches what you were telling
<didrocks> duflu: unsure the patch fixes it with the followup comments
<duflu> That's OK. So long as it's still an open bug
<didrocks> the patch landed
<didrocks> though
<didrocks> in 3.6
<didrocks> yeah, it doesn't respect it anymore under wayland, I guess https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1411272 is the good reference
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1411272 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell doesn't respect hinting settings under Wayland" [Unspecified,New]
<duflu> didrocks, yes seems like the right bug. Where "hinting" means "hinting and subpixel order"
<duflu> The extra vertical blur suggests the hinting is different
<didrocks> duflu: I bet this is quite involved in term of changes and will take time? (I created a trello card anyway so that we can keep an eye on it)
<didrocks> unfortunately, I find it very glaring with the new theme
<didrocks> (due to the gradient I guess)
<duflu> didrocks, yes I was mostly subconsciously irritated by it. Don't see why it should be a big bug though... most of the code should be common between X and Wayland there. Font rendering is almost always done with software blitting
<duflu> I mean I don't see why it should be too hard to fix, but maybe it is
<didrocks> duflu: ah, if you are hopeful about it and think you can tackle it before release, that's awesome!
<didrocks> Let me log it as a launchpad bug, I think we'll get people refering to it once I land the new theme
<duflu> I hope to have the time in future
<didrocks> let me target it against gnome-shell, then you can retarget where it fits better (wayland or mutter)
<duflu> didrocks, actually there's an old bug I found back in May. You might want to close that and use your new one...
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/893859
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 893859 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell doesn't support subpixel smoothing" [Medium,Incomplete]
<didrocks> duflu: which one do you prefer? I can reuse and change the description of the old one if you prefer it that way
<duflu> didrocks, I think the old bugs are too old (they don't cover the fact that it works in Xorg)
<didrocks> duflu: ok, let's close the old one.
<duflu> Use a new LP bug and the redhat one
<didrocks> duflu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1714459
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714459 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell panel font is blurry under wayland" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Fun fun
<didrocks> thanks a lot for looking at it duflu :)
<didrocks> (and giving me hints I'm not crazy and my eyes still worth something :p)
<duflu> didrocks, no problem. Yes it annoyed me too
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, not sure then... For sure there's some shadow in the git version I'm using
<didrocks> Trevinho: look above ^ it's another kind of issues
<didrocks> not wanted "shadow" at least ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ack, I saw that now
<duflu> I'm done
<duflu> Catch you next week
<popey> oSoMoN: replied to that thread with the data I have..
<fossfreedom> Laney, thanks for your suggestions - I've reworked the two patches; any chance you can pass your eyes over again please ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/1703690
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703690 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Add support for Budgie Desktop using GNOME Screensaver" [Undecided,In progress]
<Laney> fossfreedom: hopefully later on, have to look at tseliot's patch too but some other things to do first :(
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1714330 is the multilogin segfault session backtrace
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714330 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in on_crtc_flipped() from g_closure_invoke() from invoke_flip_closure() from page_flip_handler() from drmHandleEvent()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<didrocks> seb128: thx!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> the upstream bug pointed is fixed in git
<seb128> that's not the same report but might be worth testing with current git
<didrocks> indeed. I won't today, but can add it to next week list
<didrocks> (big set of patches)
<seb128> easier if jbicha makes a git snapshot
<seb128> or if we wait for the next tarballs
<didrocks> yeah, .92 isn't far away
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, ack
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I assume there are no additional packaging changes compared to the current git tree?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, correct
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> jbicha, when you do GNOME updates using meson, can you include a debian/rules snippet like I added to gnome-bluetooth?
<seb128> jbicha,
<seb128> override_dh_translations:
<seb128> 	ninja -C obj-$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) <domain>-pot
<seb128> 	dh_translations
<jbicha> seb128: you want that for all of main, right?
<seb128> jbicha, I've on my todolist to look at the translation tools integration with the new build systems but it's not trivial and meanwhile the workaround would give us working langpacks
<seb128> jbicha, those using meson only, but yes
<seb128> you need to figure out the <domain> manually
<jbicha> I just got us in sync with Debian on several packages ;)
<seb128> don't copy it like that, it's the actual domain
<seb128> jbicha, you can diff the pre-meson and new version see if there are strings changes
<jbicha> I might push that in to Debian since I think an unrecognized override would just be ignored…
<seb128> if there are not no need to get the updated template
<seb128> k
<seb128> put a comment saying it's a temporary hack until dh_translations learn to deal with meson
<jbicha> since they're getting most of GNOME 3.24 and 3.26 faster than expected, I'm hoping they won't mind
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the status of those 2 indicators gcc buildfix landing?
<jbicha> seb128: do you have a goal of when you want those snippets added by?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm not even sure most projects got strings changes this cycle
<seb128> but would be nice to have them as we land 3.26
<jbicha> right and meson modules would be mostly likely to be doing 3.25.92 and 3.26 this time (since some modules skip releases)
<seb128> jbicha, if you can do to or include those changes when you do updates that would be useful
<seb128> jbicha, but let me know if you want me to look list and check which ones are needed
<seb128> that's a bit of work but maybe most have no string change
<jbicha> sure, mostly done with Debian updates this week
<jbicha> seb128: what about LP: #1688994 since that's not strictly meson?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1688994 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh-translations: cannot build POT without intltool" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688994
<seb128> jbicha, it's on my todolist for a while, just didn't get to it yet
<jbicha> meson projects don't use intltool but some other stuff doesn't use intltool either
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> do you have an example or non-meson non-intltool?
<jbicha> gnome-sudoku
<seb128> thanks
<jbicha> btw, LP: #1631750 is a high priority bug for language support
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1631750 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Language installation doesn't work in Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 Settings app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631750
<seb128> right
<jbicha> that broke when we updated to PackageKit1 last year
<seb128> still quite some work to do this cycle :-/
<jbicha> decision on trying to land a mutter git snapshot in artful or wait until later next week for next tarball release?
<seb128> I think it can wait next week
<seb128> but if you have the slots to do a snapshot that would be useful
<seb128> could avoid a few users to loose work by having their session closing
<seb128> if that actually fixes the segfault
<jbicha> I guess the nice part about a snapshot is if we find any thing that still doesn't work, there are still a few days before 3.26 code freeze for those to get fixed
<jbicha> too bad mutter isn't using meson yet because making tarballs with meson is pretty easy these days
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> jbicha, gnome-sudoko should be easy to fix for dh_translations, but unsure how common that case is
<seb128> it has a configure.ac with the gettext domain
<seb128> but most projects do
<seb128> GETTEXT_PACKAGE=<domain>
<seb128> AC_SUBST(GETTEXT_PACKAGE)
<seb128> where gnome-sudoku does
<seb128> AC_SUBST([GETTEXT_PACKAGE], [gnome-sudoku])
<seb128> our parser does
<seb128> 	    $domain = $1 if /^GETTEXT_PACKAGE\s*=\s*(\S*)/;
<seb128> so we can easily add a regexp for the other syntax
<jbicha> that's sort of what happened with evolution except evolution is cmake and we don't do much cmake now?
<seb128> not really, we do cmake as well
<seb128> but evolution has the subst using a variable
<seb128> like $project_name or something
<seb128> and we don't do variables resolution
<seb128> that's too complex for our simple tool, we don't want to reimplement a build system parser :-)
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, did you see my ping earlier?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, no... sorry
<seb128> Trevinho, k, no worry, what's the status of the indicator build fixes landing?
<Trevinho> seb128: indicators landing is fine for me, we need to publish it though..
<seb128> that was my question
<Trevinho> seb128: I've no powers for that
<seb128> then ping/ask on the channel! :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: and dobey asked something in ubuntu-devel IIRC
<seb128> right, let's ignore that cleanup for now, it's not important
<seb128> I was just looking at the approved changes when we discussed doing a landing
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, so feel free to publish it... Sorry I didn't pinged you about, I thought you were monitoring the silo :)
<seb128> no
<seb128> I don't even know what silo that is
<seb128> you said you would move them out of the silo that includes unity
<Trevinho> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> I still have build issue in the unity side instead, but I need a porter box and RT was still working in a chroot... As I only see issues in some archs
<seb128> you are still waiting for access to a porter box?
<Trevinho> seb128: I've the access, but not the right chroot to test it
<seb128> ah
<jibel> didrocks, the app indicator is not always displayed, is it known?
<jbicha> didrocks: mozjs52 is stuck in artful-proposed because I enabled mandatory build tests which fail on s390x so s390x doesn't build
<jibel> didrocks, I mean I've 2 apps in this indicator and sometimes it's there, sometimes not
<jbicha> we know that s390x doesn't work any way, how do you want to handle this?
<jbicha> do I need to specific architectures in debian/control?
<seb128> jibel, you should ask Trevinho and not didrocks
<seb128> he's the one looking after the appindicators integration
<seb128> stop bouncing all issues to Didier please
<jibel> sorry
<jibel> Trevinho, then ^
<Trevinho> jibel: what are the apps?
<jbicha> seb128: is there an LP bug for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/786978 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786978 in plugins "The plugins notifications are displayed untranslated" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think so, I noticed it myself and worked directly upstream
<jibel> Trevinho, synology cloud client and hp systray
<Trevinho> jibel: are they both qt apps, right?
<jibel> Trevinho, hp is a qt app, I don't think synology is
<jibel> Trevinho, cloud client is a gtk app
<jibel> Trevinho, are there any log I could check?
<kenvandine> i'm not getting any indicators either, i should have hexchat there
<jibel> there is nothing in the journal regarding this extension
<kenvandine> Trevinho, does it require indicator-application?
<kenvandine> i don't have that installed
<kenvandine> but i do have indicator-messages running
<Trevinho> kenvandine: nope... the extension should do that
<kenvandine> cool
<Trevinho> I'm now working in fractional stuff, but I'll be back to that in next days,,
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> damn, gnome-software is using all 4 cores :/
<seb128> bah, the GNOME updates screwed suspend
<seb128> gnome-tweak-tool-lid-inhibtor stopped working it seems
<seb128> and the g-s extension to display a suspend button still lists it but it doesn't work
<seb128> jbicha, shouldn't that gnome-builder update require a ffe?
<jbicha> it's unseeded universe so um I thought it didn't need a FFe
<Laney> feature freeze applies to the whole archive
<xnox> jbicha, if binaries are removed for s390x from artful-release; britney will stop considering a missing build as a regression and the package will become a valid candidate
<jbicha> it was late because it split out 3 libraries which had to go through the Ubuntu or Debian new queues
<seb128> doesn't matter much why it's late, it's still a feature update after ffe :-)
<seb128> I'm +1 for the update btw, was looking at versions over lunch and I though it would be good to update
<jbicha> the libraries were in the NEW queue weeks ago (before Feature Freeze)
<jbicha> the bad part about the new version is that I disabled terminal because trying to hack it to work with our vte2.91 seemed too much
<jbicha> so I'll file a FFe if I get that working then I guess
<didrocks> jibel: you can check which extensions are enabled with alt + f2, "lg", then 3rd tab to ensure you have the extension on
<didrocks> jibel: you can as well "show error logs"
<jibel> didrocks, thanks it's loaded and no error
<jibel> Trevinho, bug 1714504
<ubot5> bug 1714504 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "App indicator is not always displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714504
<didrocks> jibel: ok, for Trevinho thus!
<didrocks> :)
<kenvandine> i guess the app indicator doesn't actually show stuff from the messaging indicator right?
<kenvandine> which i think the legacy tray must have been doing
<didrocks> yeah, it's only "appindicators" AFAIK
<jbicha> didrocks: please remove mozjs52/s390x from artful-release per xnox's comment
<seb128> kenvandine, hey Ken, how are you?
<kenvandine> that explains why hexchat isn't showing up there
<kenvandine> seb128, hey, good and you?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm good thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, did we have new GNOME snaps that got published in the store this week? (for the desktop weekly news)
<didrocks> jbicha: sorry, didn't see xnox's commenting on this right now? or do you mind, the old comment a week or so ago?
<kenvandine> seb128, gnome-system-monitor
<jbicha> didrocks: his comment about 8 minutes ago here
<seb128> kenvandine, did you get the autoconnect assertion done?
<kenvandine> seb128, i also have branches for all the snaps that add the wayland interface, ready for snap 2.28 release
<kenvandine> seb128, it has 2 votes
<didrocks> jbicha: did you check rdepends?
<kenvandine> but i don't think it's added yet
<kenvandine> seb128, i've also tested all the snaps, they work with wayland
<kenvandine> with a few tweaks :)
<kenvandine> all in my branches
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> i also cleaned up plugs, like some of them had home and network when they didn't really need them
<jbicha> didrocks: yes the only rdepends is gjs which already had its s390x binaries removed
<didrocks> jbicha: Could not find binaries for 'mozjs52/None' in artful .  Exiting.
<didrocks> abnd indeed, there is none
<kenvandine> didrocks, i have an eog snap which has thumbnailer issues.  I think it's failing to query the mime type
<kenvandine> didrocks, have you seen any snap using desktop helpers that we know successfully queries the mime cache?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, I don't think this was ever tested
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i think i've found a bug, need to keep digging
<kenvandine> it calls a function _can_thumbnail which requires a mimetype arg
<jbicha> libmozjs-52-0 libmozjs52-dev libmozjs52-0-dbgsym libmozjs52-dev-dbgsym
<kenvandine> which is NULL
<oSoMoN> anyone interested in trying out the libreoffice snap, there's an update to 5.4.1 in the edge channel
<oSoMoN> I'm not issuing a wider call for testing yet, as I have a few known issues to iron out first
<oSoMoN> but it's already fairly usable it seems
<oSoMoN> except on wayland where it crashes at startup, that is
<seb128> oSoMoN, oh, good, I can include that in the weekly news :-)
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> jbicha: the -dev is arch:all, so only the lib actually. Done
<amano> jbicha, if we need a ffe for gnome builder, we will probably need one for gnome games at well...
<seb128> kenvandine, what sort of issues have the snap currently under wayland?
<jbicha> amano: yes, would you be interested in filing that bug?
<kenvandine> seb128, one of them needed opengl interface as well
<kenvandine> the rest i just added the wayland interface
<seb128> kenvandine, I was just wondering if the libreoffice crashes under wayland oSoMoN mentioned could be the same issue
<kenvandine> could be
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ^^ you might need to add opengl to the plugs
<amano> Yup. Over the weekend. For the gnome games app, I guess...
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, and have you tested it with the wayland interface?  which is in core from the edge channel?
 * kenvandine installs it
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, seb128: i see it does connect to wayland and opengl, so that's not the problem
<kenvandine> and i can confirm it doesn't start for me with wayland :/
<didrocks> jbicha: there is a lot of people on the french forum who reports that Tweaks doesn't display the right status for mode enabled extensions
<didrocks> jbicha: it displays them as being disabled
<didrocks> I guess you should read the css file to see if they are loaded, and if the user disable them, add to the list of "disabled-extensions" which works with the Shell
<didrocks> jbicha: basically, those guys are starting to make extensions like that: https://extensions.gnome.org/review/7279 (and I would prefer them to use Tweaks)
<seb128> baaaah
<seb128> gnome-shell stopped listing calendar events since the 3.25 updated here
<seb128> is anybody else having the same issue?
<didrocks> oh correct
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> jbicha, ^ known?
<jbicha> gsettings get org.gnome.shell disabled-extensions
<jbicha> No such key “disabled-extensions”
<oSoMoN> seb128, kenvandine: I just tried an earlier build of the same snap (https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+snap/libreoffice/+build/66888) and that one works under wayland
<jbicha> GNOME Classic has the same issue with their extensions not showing up as On in Tweaks app
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ok, so some code change i guess
<jbicha> didrocks: but it's actually a gnome-shell bug, try running gnome-shell-extension-prefs to see the same thing
<oSoMoN> the next build in the list fails, and the actual changes to the branch are not meaningful, so I'm guessing a build dep or a stage package changed in the meantime
<oSoMoN> I'll compare the build logs
<didrocks> jbicha: well, you can detect it still, no?
<seb128> jbicha, didrocks, from the build log
<seb128> dh_install: Please use dh_missing --list-missing/--fail-missing instead
<didrocks> jbicha: or you are using some external API and not the gsettings key?
<seb128> dh_install: This feature will be removed in compat 11.
<seb128> dh_missing: usr/${libdir}/gnome-shell/gnome-shell-calendar-server exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<seb128> jbicha, didrocks, we need --fail-missing :-)
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<seb128> dh_missing: usr/${libdir}/gnome-shell/gnome-shell-hotplug-sniffer exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<seb128> also
<didrocks> I can turn it up in my next upload
<didrocks> (monday?)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i've confirmed it's the mime query that's breaking thumbnails
<seb128> well and some others
<kenvandine> i have a branch of eog that hard codes the mimetype to "image/png"
<kenvandine> and it works :)
<kenvandine> so at least i know i'm on the right path
<didrocks> jbicha: how Tweaks is detecting enabled extensions?
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-tweak-tool/tree/gtweak/tweaks/tweak_group_shell_extensions.py
<kenvandine> g_file_info_get_content_type is failing
<jbicha> I didn't build Tweaks so I don't know
<didrocks> well, you are the current maintainer, aren't you?
<didrocks> ok, it's querying over dbus
<jbicha> but I think it shares functionality with gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, seb128 : for reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1714520
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714520 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] libreoffice 5.4.x snap crashes at startup on wayland" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-tweak-tool/tree/gtweak/gshellwrapper.py
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ok, I'll try to fix it there then
<jbicha> ask Red Hat to send you a bonus check if you fix it (since RHEL ships both GNOME Classic and Tweak Tool by default) ;)
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> jbicha, didrocks, also
<didrocks> actually, they don't expose the "enabled" state
<seb128>  /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.Shell.CalendarServer.service:Exec=/usr/${libdir}/gnome-shell/gnome-shell-calendar-server
<seb128> the ${libdir} there looks boggus
<didrocks> and so tweaks fallback to the gsettings key
<seb128> it should be replaced by the actual value I guess?
<didrocks> seb128: indeed
<jbicha> seb128: I think the libdir problem needs to be fixed in debian/rules since IIRC meson wants explicit directory names instead of variables
<seb128> jbicha, can you have a look to the libdir/missing files issue today?
<seb128> I want to look at the g-c-c dock patch still
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> want a bug report?
<jbicha> probably not needed but you can if you want
<seb128> no it's fine
<seb128> jbicha,
<seb128> 		--libdir=/usr/lib \
<seb128> 		--libexecdir="\$${libdir}
<jbicha> I am annoyed that debhelper emits that dh_missing warning, if I wanted debhelper 11 compatibility, I would have set it!
<seb128> I guess we can just put the value for libexecdir
<jbicha> yes, that's my plan
<seb128> libdir is not going to change without direct edit
<jbicha> I'm surprised by how little work is done on GNOME Classic (the theme in particular could use love)
<oSoMoN> build logs for parallel builds are hard to compare :/
<seb128> oSoMoN, indeed :-/
<oSoMoN> let's see if I can compare the squashfs of a working snap and a broken one instead
<ogra_> oSoMoN, you are not building the libreO snap on non-xenial without cleanbuild, do you ?
<ogra_> (that wont work because your lib versions wont match whats in the core snap ... you need to build against xenial (i.e. use cleanbuild))
<oSoMoN> ogra_, nope, I'm building on launchpad, xenial
<ogra_> ah, k the beginning of the description in the bug sounded like you are building natively on artful
<oSoMoN> hu ho, the desktop-launch script differs between the two versions, and by a wayland-related snippet
<oSoMoN> ogra_, testing on artful, not building on artful
<ogra_> yeah, got it
<oSoMoN> I think I found my culprit
 * oSoMoN looks at kenvandine 
<oSoMoN> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/commit/c19eff033485cbd5a81093bef1f049e351b3d699
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yes?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: is there anything specific I need to do to make the snap work with that change in the desktop helpers?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, no
<kenvandine> should just work[tm]
<kenvandine> worked for all of my snaps :)
<oSoMoN> let me test by commenting out that snippet in the snap
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, good idea
<jbicha> seb128: done https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.25.91-0ubuntu2
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> didrocks, includes fail-missing so you can remove from your todo
<jbicha> didrocks: libmozjs-52-dev is not arch:all and needs to be removed to unblock proposed migration
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, confirmed, reverting that change in the desktop helpers "fixes" the libreoffice snap
<oSoMoN> the issue is probably somewhere else in the snap though
<oSoMoN> but at least I know where to start looking
<ogra_> oSoMoN, well, i doubt you have a wayland interface unless you run snapd master ... it hasnt been released yet
<kenvandine> ogra_, i tested his snap with the wayland interface
<kenvandine> failed
<ogra_> ah
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, not sure what that could have to do with it though
<kenvandine> it sets additional env
<didrocks> jbicha: done
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, maybe missing stage packages? can you point me to a snap of yours that works under wayland with that change?
<seb128> oSoMoN, can you try which line/env creates the issue?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yep, was going to try that
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, mine all use the gnome-3-24 content interface
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, maybe the wayland libs are missing?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, which package provides them?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it does link to gtk right?
<oSoMoN> yes
<kenvandine> maybe it's because it's built with the old wayland libs?
<kenvandine> try getting a build with the backport ppa
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-3-24
<seb128> that might well be the issue
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> if it's using gtk from xenial, that's an old wayland
<seb128> oSoMoN, kenvandine, xenial wayland libs aren't going to work with the artful server
<kenvandine> might not be compatible
<seb128> iirc
<kenvandine> right
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, wayland 1.12.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1 is already in xenial, how does the version in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-3-24/+packages differ?
<oSoMoN> (in xenial-updates, that is)
<kenvandine> hmmm
<seb128> oh, that's quite recent
<seb128> it was not at the time of the backport
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> it was 1.9 then
<oSoMoN> commenting out the export of GDK_BACKEND to "wayland" makes the snap work
<seb128> so it probably use x11/xwayland
<seb128> now to debug what is wrong with wayland...
<seb128> does setting an env override the launcher one?
<kenvandine> so...
<kenvandine> gtk3 hasn't been rebuilt in xenial since that upload
<seb128> oSoMoN, I don't think using native wayland is important atm, so maybe just override the env if you can
<kenvandine> looks like latest gtk3 upload was april
<kenvandine> wayland was july
<kenvandine> i'm curious if it might work built against the backports ppa
<seb128> it's not even clear that the gtk version in xenial works with that newer wayland
<kenvandine> maybe that gdk wayland backend is broken in xenial right now
<kenvandine> yeah... it might even fail to build!
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I'll try building the snap against the backports PPA, it's gonna take a while though…
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yeah
<seb128> oSoMoN, kenvandine, try building with the ppa
<seb128> oSoMoN, that's what the w.e is for :-)
<seb128> surprise on monday
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine gets a 3 day weekend this weekend :)
<seb128> and as a bonus you don't get to be disappointed on a friday
<seb128> oh?
<kenvandine> monday is a us holiday
<seb128> national holiday on monday? or vac day?
<seb128> lucky you
<seb128> enjoy!
<kenvandine> :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, nah, a local build should take less than 4 hours, I can report back before going on EOW^W on holidays
<oSoMoN> (I'm out all of next week)
<seb128> oh, I forgot about that
<seb128> oSoMoN, enjoy!
<oSoMoN> will sure do, flying to France for a few days tomorrow
<seb128> oSoMoN, btw I didn't follow but the .1 artful update is for after your holidays then? (it's fine, just curious since I saw you discuss updates with rico this week)
<seb128> nice
<Laney> poor you
<didrocks> nice timing as well with the weather being a little bit more enjoyable :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, well the update should be ready for publication tonight, but it will have received little testing
<seb128> oSoMoN, I can block it in artful-proposed next week if you want to land it but feel a bit nervous about it
<seb128> at least the time we get some testing
<oSoMoN> seb128, if you don't mind waiting a week, I can give it some serious testing when I'm back
<seb128> oSoMoN, waiting is fine, do you prefer have it in proposed or just not uploaded until the week after?
<oSoMoN> seb128, if the build completes shortly, I can stress-test it a bit before my EOD and if it looks good let's push it to -proposed (and keep it there), otherwise let's just wait
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, it's fine either way so don't overstress yourself
<ricotz> seb128, oSoMoN, having it sitting in -proposed would be preferred imo
<seb128> ricotz, why?
<ricotz> I guess this way it will get into autopkgtest too
<seb128> right
<seb128> but it might block things if it turns out to not be ready and has to be blocked there for a while
<oSoMoN> it would also give people using -proposed a chance to try it out and report issues
<seb128> that's the + side indeed
<seb128> I don't expect transitions now so it's not likely to block much
<ricotz> please do so then
<ricotz> it seems there is more care about a dev-release than the current stable one ;)
<ricotz> (regarding libreoffice)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, regarding the zesty SRU I simply haven't had time to do it, it's not that I don't care
<seb128> jbicha, you added a gtksourceview4 to versions but that package doesn't exist (yet)?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I understand that, but the zesty version is 5 months old, and minor 5 releases behind
<seb128> ricotz, there is no really point discussing a situation which is known and where everybody agrees it's suboptimal and understand the reason why it is (understaffing)
<seb128> no real*
<ogra_> also ... use snaps, not backported debs ;)
<jbicha> seb128: someone needs to make a package for it eventually
<ricotz> seb128, I would agree on that if it would be some less important package, I was hoping this would change, just reminding about it
<jbicha> a year ago, gtk4 was said to be really soon…
<seb128> jbicha, right, but until then it lists as an empty/boggus line on the page :p
<ricotz> jbicha, gtksourceview4 wasn't meant to work with gtk4, does it?
<seb128> ricotz, k, fair enough, still it's only Olivier doing libreoffice & chromium, snap&debs, current&stable series
<jbicha> ricotz: I believe that's the point of gtksourceview4 but I haven't looked into it
<ricotz> jbicha, there was some confusing about the naming, and I believe there was meant to be another bump/name change for that
<ricotz> seb128, I know that
<jbicha> oh, gtksourceview 3.99.5 in git master still lists gtk 3.20 in its configure.ac
<ricotz> jbicha, https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GtkSourceView/TransitionToGtkSourceView4
<seb128> do others also have right right on a gedit titlebar that open/activate the context menu direct
<seb128> which leads to minimize
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> I didn't remember if that was the behavior prior to latest G-S update
<didrocks> that's why I didn't report it
<didrocks> you have to keep right click pressed
<didrocks> to select another item
<seb128> didrocks, it works on nautilus though
<didrocks> ohhhhhhhh, correct
<seb128> "fun", gedit page up/down doesn't work/scroll if the right side of the window is out of the screen
<didrocks> looks like I only had the case yesterday with gedit
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> didn't try that
<seb128> not going to get borred any time soon!
<didrocks> job4life :)
<seb128> indeed!
<jbicha> gedit also doesn't work well if you have too many docs open, I think it needs a tab switcher like epiphany has
<seb128> jbicha, didrocks, I looked a bit to updating the dock settings patch but it's more than a one hour job, so that's going to be for next week
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, as seeing that we need to do the display matching, unsure how "easy" it's going to be its own panel (which it should IMHO)
<didrocks> seb128: so, still undecided on it, but clearly not trivial
<didrocks> I rebased the theme branch on jbicha's work (but using git-remote-bzr to do the easy rebase)
<didrocks> I must say it worked very smoothly
<jbicha> didrocks: are you planning a gnome-shell upload soon?
<didrocks> jbicha: Monday, with the new theme
<jbicha> didrocks: could you try adding this snippet to d/rules ?
<jbicha> https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/gnome-shell/debian/rules?r1=53319&r2=53320
<jbicha> the translations part, the test part isn't needed
<didrocks> jbicha: are we sure the tests works?
<didrocks> yeah, I didn't want to block after the announce on this
<jbicha> tests are enabled in Ubuntu already so you can ignore that
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so ninja is a build-dep already?
<jbicha> yes it's what meson uses to do the actual build
<jbicha> and gnome-shell is meson only now
<didrocks> good! will add this thus!
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> jbicha: on Tweaks, I'll do the change first on -prefs (probably end of next week), but more changes are needed in tweaks as well
<jbicha> build tests aren't working for me in clutter, mutter, and gnome-shell in Debian but I don't know why
<seb128> k, I'm going to do some wayland debugging for https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102475 so closing my session
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 102475 in XWayland "Can't use keyboard arrows in kvm with the keyboard grabbing change" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> then I probably call it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<didrocks> thanks, you too seb128!
<kenvandine> seb128, you too!
<jbicha> btw, GNOME is in code freeze next week
<seb128> good, less new bugs added!
<jbicha> finally :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, I'll add that as a distro-patch but still report it to G-S upstream, I don't think they worry much seeing for how long they have this bug with classic :p
<seb128> k, on that note session closing
<jbicha> gnome-shell will probably be late on code freeze, it's funny because they are the part that most needs freezes
<didrocks> due to the last bugs? I didn't see that discussed
<didrocks> or the top panel changes ?
<jbicha> gnome-shell is usually late for release deadlines
<jbicha> like deadline is Monday so they release on Thursday 3 or 4 days later
<Laney> tseliot: your patch seems to work - I'll give you a code review on monday morning
<Laney> fossfreedom: you too
<Laney> tseliot: looks like something has locked up when my screen dimmed though :(
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25445993/
<Laney> anyways
<Laney> goodnight!
<tseliot> Laney: thanks! Yes, it looks like an nvidia/wayland bug, nothing my code could ever cause. Have a nice weekend!
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, re-built the libreoffice snap with the gnome-3-24 PPA, and am still getting the same crash at startup
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ok
<kenvandine> that rules that out
<oSoMoN> I’ll resume investigation on that issue on the 11th when I’m back from holidays
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, have a good vacation!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-27
<Oooohboy> hello all, can anyone point me to a doc that has instructions for a backtrace when wayland is crashing completely? What do I need to gather for an effective bug report here?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<tsimonq2> Heya oSoMoN, how goes it?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Heya duflu
<oSoMoN> hey tsimonq2, I'm good, how are you?
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: Pretty good.
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, les acouphènes ont pourri mes vacances, mais bon, c'est la vie… et toi ?
<oSoMoN> zut :/ moi ça va, j’ai pris des semi-vacances avec deux semaines consécutives de trois jours, ça fait du bien
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> didrocks, bien reposé malgré les acouphènes ?
<didrocks> jibel: à part ça, les vacances étaient bien, oui :)
<didrocks> et ici, tout s'est bien passé ?
<jibel> ras
<duflu> Also hi jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN! en forme ? bon w.e ?
<seb128> t'es tjs en France ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, la forme! je suis rentré vendredi soir
<oSoMoN> et toi, bon week-end?
<seb128> ah, je pensais que tu passais le w.e encore là bas, tu me diras faut bien rentrer à un moment
<seb128> ouais, on était invité à un mariage samedi et j'avais un match de tennis vendredi soir que j'ai dû finir hier parce qu'il a commencé à tomber des cordes et qu'on a dû arrêter
<oSoMoN> I'm seeing PDF documents being opened by default with libreoffice-draw instead of evince in a cosmic VM, known issue?
<seb128> no
<seb128> is that from nautilus ?
<seb128> or from a webbrowser ?
<seb128> also new user ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, gio info <...> | grep content-type and "gio mime <typecopied>"
<oSoMoN> gotta change diapers, back in a moment with more info
<seb128> lol, I had forgotten the context when I first read that, I was like "why does he want to give us more info about the diaper!" :)
<duflu> There was a bug about totem opening PDFs by default recently, but it wasn't high quality enough for me to recommend reusing that bug
<duflu> So I guess the problem is just when evince isn't #1
<duflu> oSoMoN, is evince installed?
 * duflu wonders if priority is affected by package installation order
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> libreoffice-draw.desktop is first, org.gnome.Evince.desktop is second
<oSoMoN> it's a rather stock cosmic VM, installed fairly recently and upgraded daily
<jamesh> oSoMoN: iirc, the application chosen is effectively random if two apps claim the same mime type and there is no defaults file to break the tie
<duflu> oSoMoN, workaround: Right click, Open with other application, Select
<duflu> and it will remember
<oSoMoN> sure, but it doesn't feel right that evince is not the default
<duflu> Yeah
<jibel> oSoMoN, I had the same issue but pdf were opened by gimp
<jibel> I thought I did something wrong
<duflu> Is there even a priority algorithm at all?
<duflu> Sounds like there isn't
<oSoMoN> jamesh, where should the defaults file go? and which package would be responsible for writing it?
<jamesh> hmm.  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list should be forcing it to evince
<seb128> I can fix that
 * seb128 does
<seb128> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/desktop-file-utils/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/defaults.list
<seb128> still use the old .desktop name
<seb128> or we dropped the compat names in cosmic
<seb128> let me update that file
<jamesh> yep.  It says "application/pdf=evince.desktop" rather than org.gnome.Evince.desktop
<duflu> Hmm. Maybe I already applied the workaround on cosmic and forgot
<seb128> the default is not deterministic if there isn't a valid one in that config
<seb128> so maybe you just are lucky and get evince
<jibel> it used to work reliably, my system is a pretty old installation and this behaviour changed recently, like a week or so
<seb128> right, we only dropped the compat .desktop recently I think
<duflu> jibel, evince upgraded to 3.29.x a week or two ago :)
<jamesh> duflu: you should see any manual associations in ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<jamesh> or ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<duflu> jamesh, Thanks. Unfortunately I can't tell manual additions a few minutes ago from those added earlier
<duflu> but certainly they are there
<seb128> k, fix uploaded in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/385549885/desktop-file-utils_0.23-1ubuntu4_0.23-3ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^
<duflu> Sounds like no one except early adopters of cosmic will encounter that bug though
<seb128> well, before that fix anyone using cosmic would be hit by a wrong/random default for opening pdf & text files
<seb128> but it doesn't impact user configs
<jamesh> some people might have accidentally got the correct association though
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks
<seb128> oSoMoN, so what was the status of the libreoffice update? still having autopkgtest issues?
<oSoMoN> seb128, I resolved the autopkgtests issues, I'm now performing some thorough manual testing, and when I'm confident it's good to go I'll file a FFe
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thx :)
<oSoMoN> mmm, exporting a doc to PDF works but printing to file (postscript) results in garbled rendering, wondering if this is a LO issue or an evince regression
<oSoMoN> ghostscript fails to render too
<seb128> could be a ghostscript issue
<seb128> RAOF, hey, colord update reminder a week later :)
<oSoMoN> ah, that's a LO bug indeed: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119357
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 119357 in Printing and PDF export "No text printed since upgrade to 6.1 Linux - no font-information in postscript file" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<oSoMoN> patch already in 6.1.1, so should be fine
<Trevinho> hi didrocks, welcome back :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, does bug #1789202 ring a bell?
<ubot5> bug 1789202 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "6.1.0.3 writer crashes when trying to insert a field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789202
<ricotz> oSoMoN, can't reproduce it here (using -prereleases ppa build)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I installed libreoffice-base and the crash went away, looks like java is needed?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hmm, maybe some database libraries which are shared
<oSoMoN> aha, indeed when I want to insert a field the dialog opens on a "databases" tab
<oSoMoN> that's new in 6.1 I think, it used to open on the first tab ("Document")
<didrocks> thanks Trevinho!
<seb128> hey Trevinho :)
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> good thanks, you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, FYI, the LO FFe bug is bug #1789240
<ubot5> bug 1789240 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[FFe] libreoffice 6.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789240
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-28
<didrocks> good morning
<tsimonq2> Heya didrocks
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2
<duflu> Hi didrocks, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Heya duflu
<tsimonq2> How are y'all doing this fine morning?
<duflu> tsimonq2, good. Although it's afternoon, overcast and rainy :) You?
<didrocks> good afternoon duflu
<tsimonq2> duflu: Yeah, similar conditions where I am :/ I just keep hearing thunder.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<tsimonq2> Heya oSoMoN, how goes it?
<oSoMoN> very good, you?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good.
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu tsimonq2
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN
<seb128> how is everyone?
<didrocks> bonjour seb128 !
<duflu> seb128, alright. Yourself?
<seb128> I'm good!
<tsimonq2> Heya seb128, good, how about you?
<seb128> good :)
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, sorry I missed your greeting
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, no worry :)
<duflu> didrocks, are sliders meant to be blue in Yaru?
<duflu> I thought we had accidentally regressed to Adwaita, but that's a different shade of blue
<didrocks> duflu: no, it's a design decision
<duflu> Ohhh
<didrocks> it's the unity8 blue IIRC
<duflu> Well, Yaru fixes much more than it breaks so I won't spend too much time complaining :)
<didrocks> there iw a wiki with design decisions written down btw
<didrocks> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/wiki
<duflu> didrocks, the shutdown dialog colour's different to the design though. Is that right?
<didrocks> duflu: designed evolved, wiki isn't fully up to date (I think GDM and Shell dialogs aren't + dock icons)
<duflu> Cool
<didrocks> the only thing I really don't like with yaru are the nautilus aubergine and blue icons
<didrocks> the desktop / trash ones
<didrocks> I wonder if we shouldn't change them
<oSoMoN> didrocks, seconded, I don't really like those two icons either
<didrocks> not alone \o/
<oSoMoN> French good taste :)
<duflu> Yes I have read people complaining about the trash icon. Although no bug report for it yet
<jibel> it looks more like a mailbox than a trash TBH
<duflu> Depends. Somewhere in the world it probably looks like a trashcan (reminds me of the 1980/90's actually) and somewhere else it might look like a mailbox. We should choose icons that make sense it multiple localities to many people though
<duflu> -it +in
<didrocks> that always reminds me the "log" icon and the day I understood why it was that icon
<duflu> Yeah bad design
<duflu> It should be just a page of lines
<popey> oSoMoN: hello! could you please fix the license for chromium in the store? it's currently "unknown".
<popey> oh, hang on, the web store shows it right, but my laptop says 'unknown' in snap info.
<popey> oSoMoN: looks like you need to add license data to the snapcraft.yaml so it gets put in meta/snap.yaml when published.
<oSoMoN> that doesn't sound right, why would "snap info" get its data from a different place?
<oSoMoN> popey, I'll add the license field chromium's snapcraft.yaml, but do you know why "snap info" doesn't get the license info from the store, like the store webui does?
<popey> oSoMoN: it reads from the snap itself.
<popey> by design.
<jbicha> didrocks: hi, is bug 1787401 a bug or intentional?
<ubot5> bug 1787401 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[cosmic] app icons in GNOME Shell top bar are symbolic instead of full-color" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787401
<popey> if it's installed, it reads from the snap, if not installed, gets it from the store
<oSoMoN> ok
<oSoMoN> fair enough
<oSoMoN> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/syntax doesn't mention the license field
<oSoMoN> popey, do you know what the expected syntax is for that field? same as the webui, a string containing a valid SPDX expression?
<popey> not off the top of my head
<popey> but I expect spdx yes
<oSoMoN> mmm the only example I can find in the snapcraft source tree points to a separate filename that contains the license
<oSoMoN> popey, I'm running snapcraft 2.42.1+18.4 and getting this:
<oSoMoN> Issues while validating None: Additional properties are not allowed ('license' was unexpected)
<oSoMoN> so it looks like this isn't implemented in snapcraft yet
<popey> waaaaaat
<popey> you sure? I thought it was there for ages.
<popey> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/4f80a10517a4b81623bee63f2cd236d574af93ac/tests/integration/snaps/license/snapcraft.yaml
<oSoMoN> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/accept-license-field-in-snapcraft-yaml/4878
<oSoMoN> nothing in that thread indicates that the work was actually done
<oSoMoN> popey, that integration test is the only reference to the license field in the snapcraft source, looks like it's there in anticipation of the feature being actually implemented
<popey> ahh poo. Sorry.
<didrocks> jbicha: no, I guess someone screwed up when merging…
<didrocks> jbicha: seems Trevinho did this: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/050ddce6ca81f805e228e0b3505aebe5c4f31997#diff-bd1d59deea6a6eeba80285784fae338bR867 :/
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, how did you do your 3-way merge? There is at least this regression introduced
<didrocks> yeah, only   .system-menu-action {
<didrocks>     -st-icon-style: symbolic;
<didrocks>  
<didrocks> }
<didrocks> was added
<didrocks> not in the appmenu
<didrocks> so, following the guide I wrote for this: make a 3 way merge, in the first 2 columns you have the diff old upstream / new upstream and report the diff there
<didrocks> doing that, only the second symbolic is shown, I don't know why/how you reported the first one as it didn't appear in the diff
<didrocks> do we need to rereview the whole merge?
<didrocks> comparing the upstream _common.scss diff (https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/296eabf962e8c3feb4b639a6a972606f4ee6e0f0#diff-634f10b5fa67ba12287afbfac8c62f13) to the one you reported: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/050ddce6ca81f805e228e0b3505aebe5c4f31997#diff-bd1d59deea6a6eeba80285784fae338b it seems we have to redo it :/
<didrocks> there are whitespaces/tabs changes at least which isn't upstream
<didrocks> and so, creating additional diff :/
<didrocks> + additional commented lines, like https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/050ddce6ca81f805e228e0b3505aebe5c4f31997#diff-bd1d59deea6a6eeba80285784fae338bR1470
<didrocks> shrugh
<didrocks> ok, let's remove the symbolic icon already, jbicha as you found it out, mind removing it? (in _common.scss)
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> thx!
<jbicha> didrocks: do you want it uploaded now or wait for someone to do 3.29.92 later this week?
<jbicha> oh never mind, this is yaru, not gnome-shell
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, we can late for later, let's put that in the yaru repo already
<jbicha> I don't have upload rights to that github. Should I? or do you want a merge request?
<didrocks> jbicha: PR please
<didrocks> I'll just accept it
<Trevinho> didrocks: for what I noticed it was done properly, the symbolic style was added upstream and so I did
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, it wasn't
<didrocks> see above
<Trevinho> whiteline were upstrem so I readded to reduce the clutter later
<didrocks> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/050ddce6ca81f805e228e0b3505aebe5c4f31997#diff-bd1d59deea6a6eeba80285784fae338bR867
<didrocks> in     .app-menu-icon {
<jbicha> Trevinho: see https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/a0df7aa2b
<didrocks> Trevinho: tell me where you see it in https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/296eabf962e8c3feb4b639a6a972606f4ee6e0f0
<Trevinho> didrocks: diffing yaru's upstream and yaru src looks fine to me, didn't I update upstream properly maybe? But I did the raw copy properly... but that's the reason why I didn't like this as the workflow
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, if you look at the tarball and diff old upstream new upstream, there isn't any diff in .app-menu-icon
<didrocks> but you are telling that was added upstream, where did you see it?
<didrocks> it's even not in the upstream diff you committed, so I wonder where you saw it and how you imported the changes…
<Trevinho> also I don't see any diff between upstream css and yaru's upstream
<didrocks> Trevinho: but there was one before, no st-symbolic in .app-menu-icon in yaru
<didrocks> and you reintroduced it
<didrocks> where, if you follow the guide, you wouldn't even have seen it
<didrocks> you maybe don't like the workflow, but you didn't follow the workflow…
<didrocks> (also, opened to any improvement, but first, try at least following it to understand how a 3-way merge work :/)
<Trevinho> no, no... I followed the guide
<didrocks> so, I'm back to my question
<Trevinho> I said i didn't like the fact of using raw copy.
<Trevinho> I used meld and everything
<didrocks> where did you see in the diff between old upstream to new upstream addition of st-symbolic in .app-menu-icon?
<didrocks> it's not even in the raw copy you committed
<seb128> is that the only error? if so that's maybe a simple honest mistake? those merges can be tedious and errors can happen...
<Trevinho> didrocks this is what I have in diffing yaru vs upstream  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XcGmskfBBS/
<didrocks> seb128: the issue is that we don't know
<didrocks> Trevinho: the guide mention old upstream/new upstream
<didrocks> seb128: but Trevinho told he followed it, where it can't even appear, this is why I'm trying to understand what he did
<seb128> Trevinho, I guess you want to diff upstream/yaru in 3.28 and 3.29 ?
<Trevinho> didrocks: my command from history was meld gnome-shell-sass/_common.scss /tmp/upstream_common.scss ../src/gnome-shell-sass/_common.scss
<Trevinho> where.... in tmp I had the uptream one, while it was run inside yaru/gnome-shell/src
<Trevinho> I think
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, it means you had a diff between the first two columns in .app-menu-icon adding st-symbolic?
<didrocks> Trevinho: but then, when you cp /tmp/* to upstream/ this diff doesn't appear anymore?
<Trevinho> for sure I noticed that it was something we  didn't have and wasn't changed before, so I added it
<didrocks> (nor it was added to GNOME Shell tarball .scss?)
<didrocks> ah, so you didn't follow the guide
<didrocks> the guide only talk about look at the diff in the first 2 columns
<didrocks> on purpose
<didrocks> not to readd things we removed
<Trevinho> didrocks: I can't remember now, honestly...
<didrocks> well, my bet is that you added/removed looking at upstream/yaru diff
<didrocks> I'm just afraid that you changed other things though
<didrocks> and I can't even know how to spot them
<seb128> re-do the merge and look at the diff in the result I guess?
<Trevinho> how no? melding on prev vs next..
<didrocks> seb128: we need to go back to the exact commit, because things changed
<didrocks> Trevinho: mind doing that? to ensure we didn't miss anything?
<Trevinho> that's fine
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks for the cleanup of the resulting diff (tab/extra mess still)
<Trevinho> didrocks: since we're there... On theming have you read the discussion about migration
<didrocks> could have been a separate commit to make that clearer, but yeah, needed
<Trevinho> yeah, well, since I was melding...
<didrocks> yeah, I think that's good practice that could be added in the guide
<didrocks> but I suggest a separate commit
<didrocks> like "reduce the diff"
<didrocks> (and so reviewing the diff for obvious cruft)
<Trevinho> ack
<didrocks> on the question
<didrocks> I saw something from you along the line "if someone changed his theme and is back on Ambiance or Radiance, let's switch her/him"
<didrocks> was that it?
<Trevinho> didrocks: I see what the problem was I think
<Trevinho> `git show 296eabf962e8c3feb4b639a6a972606f4ee6e0f0 gnome-shell/upstream/gnome-shell-sass/`
<Trevinho> on yaru
<Trevinho> see that updating upstream introduced that change
<Trevinho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MMxgR5DGqv/
<didrocks> the only -st-icon-style: symbolic; addition I see is on .system-menu-action {
<didrocks> not .app-menu-icon
<didrocks> as told multiple times ;)
<didrocks> (and so, difference place in meld)
<Trevinho> so maybe I got confused and since I remembered a commit about that I readded where I noticed was missing
<didrocks> hum, in meld, you can "pick" changes
<didrocks> like the arrow between the 2nd (which is the new upstream) and the 3rd
<didrocks> and at least, you add them in the correct place in the file
<didrocks> but here, you added both
<Trevinho> anyway, I think is really the only thing that changed, because other changes looks fine checking what changed upstream and how it reflected on yaru
<didrocks> ok, we'll see, but I would prefer a double checking :)
<Trevinho> fine, as per the migration story?
<Trevinho> not sure if you read the MP
<didrocks> 15:21:26 didrocks | I saw something from you along the line "if someone changed his theme and is back on Ambiance or Radiance, let's switch her/him"
<didrocks> 15:21:28 didrocks | was that it?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yep, I wrote also something more in the email and I've a MP with some rationale
<Trevinho> but... where is it now? :-D
<didrocks> in the email? I think I missed it
<Trevinho> seb's email about yuru by default
<didrocks> on that part: the never ending question of "have a default, switching to something and then back, is that still the default?" debate ;) I tend to say yes, but got a lot of discussions previously that wasn't the case :)
<didrocks> I'm still convinced it's the default and say we should switch them
 * didrocks looks back
<Trevinho> didrocks: I agree, but there are also concerns related to the fact I wanted to change sessions-migration for that
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't see anything about session-migration changes in the email
<didrocks> only what I wrote above ^
<seb128> kenvandine, it's meeting time?
<kenvandine> yes!
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok I wrote something https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session/+merge/353340
<didrocks> Trevinho: and yeah, your script LGTM, only run it in ubuntu-session
<didrocks> after meeting :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: that's the point.
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 28 13:32:25 2018 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  andyrock (out), dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine, laney (out), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> hullo
<heber> o/
<Nafallo> o/
<jibel> hi
<kenvandine> hello everyone, lets get started
<kenvandine> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> sadly, nothing desktop-related to share this week
<dgadomski> eof
<kenvandine> dgadomski, thx
<kenvandine> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Only one day (back from holidays). Mostly backlogging, responding to emails, getting updates from the yaru team.
<didrocks> eof
<kenvandine> didrocks, welcome back!  and thanks
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> * Gnome Shell performance:
<kenvandine>   - Landed upstream in gnome-shell 3.29.92:
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/73
<kenvandine>   - Most of the week fixing and finishing existing branches to satisfy
<kenvandine> upstream (and me):
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 73 in gnome-shell "js/ui: Choose some actors to cache on the GPU" [6. Performance, Merged]
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 117 in mutter "clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones" [1. Bug, 5. Clutter, 5. Performance, Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 171 in mutter "Sync to the hardware refresh rate, not just 60.00Hz [performance]" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/140
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 140 in mutter "renderer-native: Simplify swap notification" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: CRTCs now hold front buffer refs." [1. Bug, 5. Backend: Native, 5. Performance, Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 189 in mutter "WIP: Geometric (GPU-less) picking" [1. Feature, 5. Clutter, 5. Performance, Opened]
<kenvandine>     but the good news is that upstream is finally commenting on a couple.
<kenvandine> * Hardware video decoding:
<kenvandine>   - mpv version 0.29.0 was released to cosmic
<kenvandine> (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpv/0.29.0-1ubuntu1)
<kenvandine>     . Note this means drag-and-drop finally works in Wayland sessions,
<kenvandine> so...
<kenvandine>     . YouTube instructions updated:
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo#YouTube
<kenvandine> * Daily bug management:
<kenvandine>   - Good news: firefox, thunderbird and xorg bug backlogs continue to
<kenvandine> shrink.
<kenvandine>   - Bad news: xorg-server's backlog continues its steady growth.
<kenvandine> Although that's not a very long term concern if we continue focusing on
<kenvandine> fixing and making Wayland sessions more preferable. Some upcoming
<kenvandine> Wayland fixes that will help to reduce the preference for Xorg are:
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 171 in mutter "Sync to the hardware refresh rate, not just 60.00Hz [performance]" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: CRTCs now hold front buffer refs." [1. Bug, 5. Backend: Native, 5. Performance, Opened]
<kenvandine>   -
<kenvandine> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<kenvandine> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: jamesh
<kenvandine> snapcraft debug symbols:
<kenvandine> * I put together a post on the Snapcraft forum about collecting debug
<kenvandine> information for snap builds:
<kenvandine> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/collecting-debug-symbols/7017
<kenvandine> * The only feedback I've received so far is about third party services
<kenvandine> that could be used for symbol storage and retracing.  Having snapcraft
<kenvandine> separate and collect the symbols would be necessary for whatever
<kenvandine> tracing solution we'd use, so that's what I've been focusing on.
<kenvandine> * I've got a branch to add support for cataloging the build IDs and
<kenvandine> presence of debug info in ELF files, so I'll use that as a trial
<kenvandine> balloon PR for acceptance of these features.
<kenvandine> pulseaudio snap policy module:
<kenvandine> * I produced a debdiff of the classic snap support changes for cosmic.
<kenvandine> * I'm finishing testing a bionic debdiff, and will start checking how
<kenvandine> well the patches backport to xenial.
<kenvandine> snapd pull requests:
<kenvandine> * I updated the desktop portal startup PR to take into account
<kenvandine> niemeyer's review comments.  Still need to get it merged.
<kenvandine> snap-glib:
<kenvandine> * I updated my get_interface_info() PR to apply to master.  I'm still
<kenvandine> not sure whether it should be merged as is though, since I think we
<kenvandine> snapd REST API might need some extensions to become more useful, and
<kenvandine> that might affect the C API.
<kenvandine> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: jibel
<jibel> o/
<jibel> - Stats on system upgrades to validate the data collected by ubuntu-report
<jibel> - Finished the “Installation and upgrades” page and the “Installation Media” indicator of the dashboard.
<jibel> - Fixed an issue with the pie charts when the duration is too long
<jibel> - Confirmed bug 1788597 and verified its fix.
<jibel> - SRU verification of apport and gnome-initial-setup in bionic
<jibel> - Started work on “ISO size” indicator.
<jibel> EOW
<ubot5> bug 1788597 in console-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "ubiquity broken with console-setup 1.178ubuntu2.5" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788597
<kenvandine> jibel, thx
<kenvandine> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: heber
<heber> hey
<heber> * Finish nvidia test plan and propose the call for testing in community hub
<heber> * Submit MP for utah and ubiquity and investigate/fix the crashes after tests finish with the installation
<heber> EOF
<kenvandine> heber, thanks
<kenvandine> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * snap-store:
<kenvandine>   - Merged upstream gnome-software changes
<kenvandine>   - Requested connection of snapd-control and password-manager-service interfaces
<kenvandine>   - Hide the software sources menu when run as snap-store
<kenvandine> ⚾
<kenvandine> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> this was a short week, I was off Wednesday and Friday
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ continued focus on transitioning to a snap-only chromium, still working on a remaining theming issue which appears to be specific to how chromium uses GTK
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 69.0.3497.57
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 70.0.3528.4
<oSoMoN>   ∘ at Alan's request, looked into specifying the license in snapcraft.yaml, but it appears this isn't supported in snapcraft yet
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ prepared update to 6.1.0 for cosmic (bug #1786207), built in a test PPA
<ubot5> bug 1786207 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Update to 6.1.0" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786207
<oSoMoN>     - autopkgtests were failing, reverted a (debian) upstream change that required apparmor 2.13
<oSoMoN>     - manual testing uncovered two regressions, one of which is an upstream bug already fixed in 6.1.1 (https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119357) and the other one is a packaging bug also present in Debian (bug #1789202) which Rene already proposed a fix for
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 119357 in Printing and PDF export "No text printed since upgrade to 6.1 Linux - no font-information in postscript file" [Critical,Verified: fixed]
<ubot5> bug 1789202 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "6.1.0.3 writer crashes when trying to insert more fields" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789202
<oSoMoN>     - filed a FFe as I didn't manage to get it fully tested before the freeze got in effect (bug #1789240)
<ubot5> bug 1789240 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[FFe] libreoffice 6.1.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789240
<oSoMoN> 🏰
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thanks
<kenvandine> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> :
<seb128> • imported the gnome-online-accounts vcs from andy to the desktop team repository
<seb128> • cosmic updates (libmtp, ibus, gnome-control-center)
<seb128> • fixed failing glib-networking autopkgtest (upstream & cosmic)
<seb128> • debian merges (gnome-desktop3, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, totem-pl-parser) and syncs (libdazzle, ibus-table, graphite)
<seb128> • sponsoring to debian (totem), Ubuntu (gnome-online-accounts update, totem)
<seb128> • changed gdm to pull in fprintd-pam since the MIR was approved
<seb128> • updated n-m to the new stable serie
<seb128> • reviewed/merged/uploaded g-c-c changes from Gunnar
<seb128> • sponsored gnome-online-accounts fixes from Andy
<seb128> • some trello board reviews/updates
<seb128> • test built aisleriot with guile-2.2 and talked to jeremy about switching from the old unmaintained 2.0 version to 2.2, that landed before ff in cosmic
<seb128> • updated shotwell to the new 3.29 serie
<seb128> • desktop-versions-script; some extra upstream urls definitions & fixes
<seb128> • reported bugs to Debian about outdated components, mostly for packages which are in sync, so we can maybe get them updated synced (already worked for some)
<seb128> • updated desktop-file-utils to use the new evince/gedit .desktop names for default mimetype associations (& merged on Debian)
<seb128> </week>
<kenvandine> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.21.1. This is a fix for a segmentation fault in the foomatic-rip filter introduced with a contribution of Coverity Scan fixes.
<tkamppeter> - GTK 3.0 print dialog: Investigated a bug which leads to page size names being prefixed by "Costum." and then not recognized by CUPS. Spotted what went wrong and found a way to solve it.
<tkamppeter> - cpdb-libs: Changes on the autopkg test script as it did not pass on all platforms.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Continuing mentoring the students for completing their work.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, thanks!
<kenvandine> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: trevinho
<Trevinho> skip me a second pelase, I need to finish adding few lines :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<kenvandine> - Backported verified publisher support to GNOME Software 3.20, 3.28
<kenvandine> - Released snapd-glib 1.43
<kenvandine> - Uploaded snapd-glib 1.43 SRU to 18.04 LTS
<kenvandine> - Triaged simple-scan bugs, fixed a couple of small ones
<kenvandine> - Released simple-scan 3.29.92
<kenvandine> - Released simple-scan 3.20.1 and set up CI to build on 16.04 LTS
<kenvandine> - Attended GNOME Software stakeholders meeting
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: rls-bugs
<kenvandine> I don't see any desktop bugs on bb-incoming http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> so yay
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that has a bunch of unassigned non-fix-commited
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> should the snapd-glib and gnome-software ones be assigned to robert?
<seb128> jbicha, do you plan to do the SRU for bug #1788256 ?
<ubot5> bug 1788256 in fonts-noto-color-emoji (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update fonts-noto-color-emoji to 20180810 release for Unicode 11" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788256
<seb128> the xorg stack are probably for Timo
<seb128> and that's basically what is there?
<kenvandine> seb128, looks like andyrock did the gnome-software task on that and snapd-glib has been fixed in cosmic
<kenvandine> robert just backported the latest release to bionic, maybe that was fixed too
<kenvandine> i'll assign it to verify
<seb128> I guess SRUing a new snapd-glib is something Robert plan to do?
<kenvandine> he did that this week
<kenvandine> so i guess it's just waiting on the SRU process
<seb128> right
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/385689882/snapd-glib_1.43-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_source.changes
<jbicha> seb128: yes, we'll need something like https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/pango/merge_requests/15 for the new combined emojis (like people with red hair) to work
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 15 in pango "Update Unicode Text Segmentation to Unicode 11" [Opened]
<seb128> jbicha, can you comment about that on the bug?
 * Trevinho is ready when you want :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess the 4 bugs listed there should be assigned to it on bionic
<seb128> he should be doing those basic bug triaging himself :/
<seb128> can you remind him? it's not nice to lead the cruft to clean for us as a team
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, he just filed all those bugs last night
<kenvandine> i guess he just didn't assign them
<seb128> right, he should have :p
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> anyway, I think we can move on from bionic
<kenvandine> nothing for desktop
<jibel> I just filed bug 1789421
<ubot5> bug 1789421 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No theme in ubiquity-dm: Error: No valid stylesheet found for 'ubuntu.css'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789421
<jibel> not sure it's foundation or desktop
<seb128> it's probably for us
<seb128> didrocks or Trevinho, does one of you want to have a look?
<Trevinho> yeah, I added that patch... so we've an error now. Before it was crashing silently
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> just the same tasks from robert
<kenvandine> so in good shape there
<seb128> kenvandine, you said you would ask Robert what is blocked bug #1552792 last week, did you ask/get an answer?
<ubot5> bug 1552792 in packagekit (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gnome software leaves dependencies installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552792
<seb128> blocking*
<seb128> it's still not uploaded to cosmic
<kenvandine> seb128, i did... he never responded :(
<seb128> and missed feature freeze now...
<kenvandine> i'll nag him about it
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> seb128: maybe in that case just reverting to default gnome-shell.css, but not sure why ubuntu.css is requested now though
<seb128> Trevinho, k, I'm assigning the bug to you, please have a look when you have time :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: basically, you need Yaru/gnome-shell.css
<didrocks> Trevinho: do not hesitate to ping me if you are stuck for whatever reason :)
<Trevinho> yep... wondering why that points there though
<didrocks> (I'm pretty sure ubiquity does some kind of its own override?)
<Trevinho> might be..
<Trevinho> need to look deeply
<kenvandine> ok, i think that's all for rls bugs
<Trevinho> but happy to have a logging now instead of crashing in the middle of c calls :-D
<didrocks> heh
<kenvandine> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: trevinho
<Trevinho> · gnome-session: Fixed bug #1787748, packaging cleanup to stay close to debian
<Trevinho>   https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session/+merge/353513
<Trevinho> · Ubuntu-settings: use yaru in GDM by default:
<Trevinho>    https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+git/ubuntu-settings/+merge/353442
<Trevinho> · Some discussions on migrating users to yaru and session-migrations changes
<Trevinho>   https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session/+merge/353340
<Trevinho> · GDM, support for loading gdm greeter session from .desktop file
<ubot5> bug 1787748 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu.session is trying to write '/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session', which is also in gnome-session" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787748
<Trevinho>   (will allow us to ship a proper file with XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP set to Ubuntu-Greeter
<Trevinho>    and ability to change shell mode from that, avoiding the gdm.css hack and supporting vanilla gdm too)
<Trevinho>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/merge_requests/33
<Trevinho> · Gnome-shell: cancel search proxies on overlay hiding:
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 33 in gdm "Load default gdm greeter from .desktop file" [Opened]
<Trevinho>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/205
<Trevinho> · Gnome-calculator:
<Trevinho>   use async search provider, make it stop if an equation requires too much CPU
<Trevinho>     https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-calculator/merge_requests/10
<Trevinho>   support for pasing int literals base:
<Trevinho>     https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-calculator/merge_requests/11
<Trevinho> · GLib crash fix (we need to get this in bionic too, but it's next release):
<Trevinho>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/merge_requests/266
<Trevinho>   (other cleanup) https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/merge_requests/275
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 205 in gnome-shell "js/viewSelector: Cancel search on overview hiding" [Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 10 in gnome-calculator "Async and cancellable search provider" [Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 11 in gnome-calculator "number: add support for parsing integer literals" [Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 266 in glib "subprocess: Fix communicate_cancelled signature" [Gsubprocess, Merged]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 275 in glib "tests: update bug base to point to gitlab" [Gtest, Opened]
<Trevinho> · XUbuntuCancel gnome-shell search (nautilus, gnome-calculator, gnome-shell)
<Trevinho>   https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3385
<Trevinho>   https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/353825
<Trevinho>   https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/353826
<Trevinho>   https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/353828
<Trevinho>   Would be nice to have gnome-software there too.
<Trevinho> · Gnome shell cleanups:
<Trevinho>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/202
<Trevinho> 🍉
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 202 in gnome-shell "js: use ES6 template strings for dbus interfaces" [Merged]
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thanks
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-08-28 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> jbicha, did you have a status update btw?
<Trevinho> [ah, updated also gitbot :), so now it runs in limnoria and from a snap `limnoria-gittracker` from store :) https://gitlab.gnome.org/3v1n0/limnoria-gittracker/
<seb128> nice :)
<kenvandine> excellent
<kenvandine> seems no aob
<seb128> indeed
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 28 13:58:55 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-08-28-13.32.moin.txt
<kenvandine> thanks everyone!
<seb128> thanks kenvandine & team!
<seb128> nice efficient one
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> Trevinho: on your gdm changes, please PR the yaru guide on how to change the gdm screen for developers (people installing under /usr/local)
<didrocks> and also people who want to revert to vanilla one
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I will but still they didn't land yet and I wanted to be upstreamed first
<seb128> kenvandine, btw it doesn't look like we have trello cards for "update the snap platform to 3.29/30 & the gnome apps to their cosmic version", we should right?
<Trevinho> didrocks: i run it from jhbuild so, should be the same thing :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, we are still using the alternatives?
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> kenvandine, our GNOME snaps are outdated compared to the deb, it's supposed to be the other way around :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's still on alternative
<didrocks> but when you land it, remember to publicize and update those :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, on session-migration…
<didrocks> I read the code
<didrocks> and gnome-session integration
<Trevinho> didrocks: what I wanted to do is the ability to setup the MODE from somewhere, and I think an extra desktop entry will work
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah...
<didrocks> the issue is that we now have per-session defaults ofc…
<didrocks> we have multiple options
<Trevinho> yep
<didrocks> either check for the session, exit 0 if doesn't match
<kenvandine> i've updated what i can with the versions we have in the backports PPA
<seb128> kenvandine, can you get cards for that in the board and people assigned? ;)
<didrocks> meaning we will never run the migratino
<Trevinho> so that's the thing, I don't want to change back to default for who is using vanilla gnome
<didrocks> which is OK, we don't expect people to change that often
<didrocks> what we can even
<didrocks> if check if value in that sessino == default
<Trevinho> nor I want it to mark a script as run
<didrocks> (default for that session)
<Trevinho> ran*
<didrocks> still do a reset
<didrocks> that way, no change for current session and back to default for ubuntu-session
<Trevinho> didrocks: have you seen the MP's comments?
<didrocks> yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll update the card for the platform build snap, because i think really that's what we need to make this maintainable
<didrocks> so, exit 1 is the last alternative
<didrocks> it won't do anything bad
<Trevinho> didrocks: I wanted to introduce a new exit-mode though
<Trevinho> so it won't spam
<didrocks> like session-migration only prints something
<Trevinho> like "skip this"
<didrocks> but yeah, then, it will try everytime
<didrocks> skip as "skip forever"?
<seb128> kenvandine, how likely is that going to be in place for cosmic though?
<Trevinho> better would supporting XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP, but I didn't either want to do major changes
<seb128> kenvandine, we need to track deliverable items and we need to update our seeded snaps now so they get testing
<kenvandine> seb128, not likely... so i guess what i really need is a backports ppa for 3.30 :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<Trevinho> also because we need to define a way to pick the files who are "per-session" only
<Trevinho> and those who are anywhere my user is
<didrocks> Trevinho: what is different from checking XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP and exit 0?
<Trevinho> per-desktop-session I meant
<didrocks> it's like your skipping?
<Trevinho> yep...
<Trevinho> just having a way to pick scripts per session would allow not to try forever if there are no scripts to be launched for that session
<didrocks> Trevinho: wait, the migration is per session
<Trevinho> like if we support .desktop files as scripts, then the .desktop can be used for launching something depending on the environment
<didrocks> Trevinho: so if XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP != ubuntu; exit 0
<didrocks> then, let run the script
<Trevinho> mh, yeah... per user-session, right?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> the stamp to not rerun already runned script has the session name in it
<Trevinho> but if i'm in a vanilla gnome user session, that will be marked as ran, no?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> which is what you want
<Trevinho> (if I don't exit 1)
<didrocks> then, you switch to ubuntu session
<Trevinho> nope, because if then I login to ubuntu it won't run
<didrocks> it's not in the "ubuntu" session file
<didrocks> it will be run
<didrocks> and stamped there
<didrocks> as told:
<didrocks> 16:06:35     didrocks | the stamp to not rerun already runned script has the session name in it
<Trevinho> ahhhhh ok ok
<Trevinho> that's fine
<Trevinho> I didn't notice the file itself was tracking it
<didrocks> it does :)
<didrocks> to not spoil the rest of the system
<Trevinho> ok, good... so just returning outside of ubuntu is fine
<didrocks> yep!
<Trevinho> ok, let me adapt the script then.. it should be already fine once that is checked
<didrocks> yes
<Trevinho> which was my 1st guess, then since I didn't remember this fact of the stamp file...
<didrocks> Trevinho: you can simplify it, like doing the transactional stuff
<didrocks> checking for defaults
<didrocks> instead of hardcoding then
<Trevinho> I would have liked to have it ubuntu-settings package, but since I didn't want to introduce there an extra dep I just changed  it in gnome-session is it ok?'
<didrocks> apart from checking for radiance
<didrocks> Trevinho: gnome-session -> ubuntu-session binary package, correct?
<Trevinho> didrocks: like just check != default and Radiance?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> we want to check old default
<Trevinho> mh, that's ok... but again I didn't want to touch peope with Pop!Gtk for example :)
<Trevinho> so... not sure for that
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> hum, that's indeed debatable
<Trevinho> so I added the defaults
<didrocks> well, keep checking for the hardcoded list then for now
<Trevinho> yeah seb128 was saying the same of you
<Trevinho> but I didn't want to change too much.
<Trevinho> at the end is just few hardcoded well-known names
<didrocks> it's going to look weird IMHO to have a different theme for them and still having default gnome shell one
<didrocks> which changes
<didrocks> but I guess that's ok
<Trevinho> seb128:  as for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3385 who can review that? You? Didier? Andy? :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, it's even true that if an user changed to something different than old defaults (which could have been changed also from the old unity-control-center easily for upgraders), he probably know how to do it again
<Trevinho> and the fact to have mismatching theming will force it to do it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sounds good to me
<Trevinho> xnox: mh as per meson change, I think it would have been better to fix systemd instead of changing meson again, since meson will do that anyway soon (so better to be prepared), and at least two package breaks now for this (well yaru is quite random on that). So need to use workarounds that will be trashed later, more than a fix that will sitll be relevant later
<jbicha> Trevinho: meson 0.47.2-1 was just released which I think includes the meson workaround
<Trevinho> jbicha: might be yes..
<xnox> Trevinho, sure, but i don't have "proper" fixes for systemd.
<xnox> Trevinho, and that too will take time.
<xnox> Trevinho, so are you saying there are things still regressed with the meson as is now in cosmic-release, right? what are they?
<xnox> i want to look at that.
<Trevinho> xnox: for sure ubuntu-settings should be, but we had already a workaround for it,  so you can just revert it from git
<Trevinho> xnox: then I got some failures (I can't find the log now) for icons in yaru. The problem with that is that installation is not always done in the same order (mhmh, not really nice not to have a predictible system) and thus sometimes the symlinks exists already and thus thing work, other times they don't yet and thus it fails
<xnox> Trevinho, where is git for ubuntu-settings?
<Trevinho> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+git/ubuntu-settings
<Trevinho> yaru is in github instead
<xnox> Trevinho, thanks!
<xnox> Trevinho, i believe with my upload ubuntu-settings will continue to work - ie. the dangling symlink will be copied as dangling, and that will continue to work in the future too
<xnox> my upload of meson in cosmic release that is.
<Trevinho> xnox: ah, ok fine enough then
<Trevinho> what I've touched instead was just fixing the permission thing, as meson was acting on the linked file instead that on the link itself.
<xnox> Trevinho, it's only akward for non-dangling things which will change behaviour.
<Trevinho> (on the platforms that are supported for that)
<xnox> urgh! i understand now!
<xnox> (the non-danglign affects systemd only so far as far as i can tell at the moment)
<xnox> will check yuru stuff
<Trevinho> yaru might need couple of rebuilds to test (disable the png compression though)
<Trevinho> or will take ages
<xnox> urgh
<oSoMoN> have a good night everyone
<seb128> xnox, is your change coming from upstream?
<robert_ancell> jamesh, my talk got accepted for LCA! :)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: how did you manage to find a conference where you don't have to change time zones? 👍
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I sure did!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-29
<jamesh> robert_ancell: congratulations!  I haven't heard back about mine yet
<duflu> jamesh, sorry I wasn't aware of the pulseaudio merge proposal. No need for reviews there because I have no opinion and it will be reviewed in the sponsorship process, and tested in the "proposed" process
<jamesh> duflu: no problem.  I asked ken to sponsor it.
<jamesh> duflu: I didn't chase you for a review so it's on me.
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<tsimonq2> Hey didrocks and duflu, how goes it?
<didrocks> tsimonq2: I'm ok, thanks, yourself?
<duflu> Goes OK. You, tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
 * didrocks reboots on cosmic (maybe)
<didrocks> sounds like it worked
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> brb, connecting vpn
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm ok, yourself?
<duflu> Hey seb128
<seb128> I'm fine
<seb128> hey duflu, having a good day?
<duflu> seb128, it's not bad but too early to tell if successful
<duflu> You seb128?
<seb128> I slept well and was not woken up during the night, that's a good start :)
<duflu> Yes. Sleep is everything
<duflu> and fixes everything
<duflu> except mutter bugs
<seb128> heh
<seb128> I'm trying to get http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop-packages.html in shape, not a lot of people doing merges/updates nowadays
<seb128> (which I guess it's fine, it's not the main things we need to focus on and everyone is busy with useful things)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> oui, et toi?
<seb128> oSoMoN, désolé j'avais pas vu ton commentaire, head down dans les merges :) ça va bien !
<seb128> oSoMoN, libreoffice 6.1.1 is out it seems, that business never stops :)
<seb128> RAOF, hey, another colord reminder :)
<RAOF> > <@freenode_seb128:matrix.org> RAOF, hey, another colord reminder :)
<RAOF> Ta. I should get to that tomorrow, once my laptop has fully recovered from its second hard drive failure 😐
<seb128> oh :(
<seb128> thx!
<seb128> good luck with the disk issue
<RAOF> The new ones have arrived, and the backup is mostly restored already. It'll be fine!
<seb128> backup ftw!
<RAOF> Yup!
<oSoMoN> seb128, indeed, I'll update the snap now and will prepare the deb update for when 6.1.0 is in the archive (the FFe got granted)
<seb128> oSoMoN, yeah, I saw, nice :) technically you don't need to wait to push another update, but up to you, there is no hurry
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho, what's the right command to grab debian changes from this packaging branch? since pristine-tar and upstream/latest are supposed to do the same I do "git pull", but for the packaging since there is a diff what's the right way to bring debian changes in our branch? git merge? or git pull works there too?
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, which branch are you talking about?
<seb128> I'm updating gnome-initial-setup
<seb128> we have 3.29.1-1ubuntu1
<seb128> I did the update to 3.29.92-1 to debian/experimental
<seb128> I'm in ubuntu/master
<seb128> I wonder if I "git merge salsa/debian/experimental"
<seb128> or "git pull"
<didrocks> ok, so you need to first pull pristine-tar and upstream/latest from debian, correct?
<seb128> that I did
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> I would say git merge as you wrote
<seb128> as I said "git pull salsa pristine-tar" seems to have worked
<didrocks> but the merge procedure wasn't written
<seb128> Marco told me to "git pull", before I was doing "git merge" for those as well
<didrocks> I was expecting debian contributors to define it, as it's the thing I'm unsure
<seb128> for pristine-tar&upstream/latest
<didrocks> yeah, git pull/merge is fine if we are in sync
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm unsure what the difference is
<seb128> I know pull works when there is no divergence
<seb128> but since debian/experimental and ubuntu/master have diff I wanted to make sure ot use the right command
<seb128> git merge doesn't seem it's wrong then :)
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yeah, if there are diff, git merge
<didrocks> yw
<duflu> Man that's devious. My builds have failed for a couple of weeks because of a gir bug that changes the build outcome if the install dir already exists
 * duflu -> cooking duty    \o
<Trevinho> seb128: hey https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3389 should be ready to publish if you're fine. In that case let me know that I push the commit with changelog finalization to the vcs too
<didrocks> jibel: probably a stupid question, but for looking at local disks only for telemetry data, is the assumption to look at "sd*" block devices sounds good to you?
<jibel> didrocks, no, it's vd* in vm for example
<didrocks> so {s;v}d*?
<jibel> didrocks, let me check
<jibel> didrocks, what do you want to do?
<didrocks> jibel: fixing the bug you opened to grab disk info ;)
<didrocks> so scanning /sys/block/
<jibel> didrocks, I cannot find a good reference but it would be {h;s;v}d*
<didrocks> jibel: makes sense, so, grabbing the size in block size, then, multiplying by the local block size and done
<didrocks> forget about h*, too many years I didn't use a spinning disk :)
<didrocks> haven't*
<seb128> tjaalton, reminder of minor updates in the xorg stack that would be nice to be done :) libxinerama libxbkcommon libxss xbitmaps (also wayland and libinput as less minor)
<jibel> didrocks, there is mmc too for sd cards, but maybe we can skip those for the moment
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, looks good, I clicked the publish button
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I don't count them as "local disk", at least, on desktop system
<Trevinho> seb128: good, vcs is updated then
<Trevinho> seb128: pulling from mine should be fine
<seb128> Trevinho, you have commit access? or do you mean I should pull from your vcs and push to ~ubuntu-desktop?
<Trevinho> well, you've to do it in ubuntu/bionic branch though which is not yet on ~desktop
<Trevinho> seb128: my vcs...
<Trevinho> you should add my remote, pull ubuntu/bionic from there while pristine-tar and upstream/2.56.x can be pulled from salsa
<Trevinho> (but mine should be updated too)
<didrocks> jibel: thanks for the hint! I'll try to get that into the release as well (alongside the dcd stuff)
<jibel> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, k, let me know if I screw up something
<seb128> Trevinho, git question of the day, is there a way to see the diff between the locale and remote tags to see if you forgot to push one?
<Trevinho> seb128: looks all good, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, and second question of the day, how do I tell git that the default remote for ubuntu/bionic should be changed to origin/ubuntu/bionic?
<seb128> it tells me it's uptodate with yours
<Trevinho> git ls-remote --tags
<seb128> but that was a one time, I want it to point to ~ubuntu-desktop now
<seb128> ls-remote --tags doesn't give you an easy "diff" though?
<Trevinho> git ls-remote --tags ubuntu-desktop (or whatever is ubuntu remote is) and you see what's there
<Trevinho> mh, no, you can mix it with another command easily
<seb128> I guess I can | awk to a file and do the same with the local tags and diff the lists
<seb128> it's a bit tedious though
<Trevinho> seb128: diff -u <(git tag -l) <(git ls-remote --tags ubuntu-desktop)
<seb128> those don't have the same format :p
<Trevinho> seb128: or something like diff -u <(git ls-remote --tags .) <(git ls-remote --tags ubuntu-desktop)
<Trevinho> that should work
<Trevinho> or similar output with diff -u <(git tag -l) <(git ls-remote --tags ubuntu-desktop | cut -f2) but might imply sorting
<seb128> $ diff -u  <(git tag) <(git ls-remote --tags | awk {'print $2'} | sed 's#refs/tags/##' | grep -v '\^')
<seb128> that works
<seb128> Trevinho, thx :)
<seb128> Trevinho, and for changing ubuntu/bionic to point to origin instead of marco?
<Trevinho> seb128: `git branch -u origin/ubuntu/bionic`
<seb128> Trevinho, great, thx :)
<kenvandine> jamesh, i'm working on sponsoring pulseaudio for cosmic right now
<Trevinho> or full command is --set-upstream-to=
<kenvandine> i'll do bionic and xenial next week
<Trevinho> seb128: if ubuntu/bionic is the current, otherwise metnion that too
<jamesh> kenvandine: okay.  I was just checking in on my PPA test builds for the backports.  They both succeeded but testing will wait for tomorrow: https://launchpad.net/~jamesh/+archive/ubuntu/desktop-test/+packages
<seb128> right, it was
<kenvandine> jamesh, cool, plenty of time before i sponsor them :)
<kenvandine> jamesh, i'll be out tomorrow and returning on tuesday
<jamesh> okay
<kenvandine> jamesh, uploaded to cosmic
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128!
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'd like to call the team's attention to bug #1786344 (comment #10). It's probably important enough to prioritize.
<ubot5> bug 1786344 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786344
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, thanks
<seb128> GunnarHj, can you open a gnome-control-center report for the regression there and give me the number? Robert would probably be the right person to look to that
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure, I'll do that. Will you look at the installer thing?
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, but I wonder what component changed to create the issue :/
<seb128> could be gnome-settings-daemon or gnome-shell
<GunnarHj> seb128: I had a look at g-s-d. The IBus patch has not been changed.
<seb128> I don't see anything weird in the upstream commits either
<GunnarHj> seb128: Another thing: When i upgraded Cosmic yesterday, I lost the network connection completely. Does it sound familiar, or was it just me?
<seb128> just you from what I know
<seb128> did it come back after a reboot ?
<seb128> or did you have to configure it back?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Nope. I don't know how to configure it back... Will probably take the 'opportunity' to start it all over with a fresh install.
<seb128> :/
<seb128> is that a wired or wifi connection?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Wired. Mobile broadband isn't recognized either.
<seb128> $ systemctl status NetworkManager
<seb128> ?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's on a separate partition. Will try that and get back to you later.
<seb128> k
<jbicha> GunnarHj: what's your opinion on https://salsa.debian.org/fonts-team/fonts-noto-cjk/commit/c3424492 for cosmic?
<jbicha> oh never mind, it's already been synced :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks for mentioning it anyway. We currently handle that via config files shipped with l-s, and I don't think that the change will affect us at all. Possibly it means that we can drop some files, but that needs to be done in consultation with Chinese users, and I think we'd better leave it as is in 18.10.
<jbicha> jibel: do you have time & interest in verifying the Evolution SRUs for bionic?
<jibel> jbicha, I can have a look tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-30
<jamesh> robert_ancell: are there any plans to backport newer versions of snapd-glib to xenial?
<robert_ancell> jamesh, I haven't bothered since gnome-software doesn't use it. It would be a pain to get through the SRU process.
<robert_ancell> Is there something that needs it?
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I was working on a backport of the pulseaudio snap policy module, and ran into problems with me missing a snapd_client_connect_sync() call
<jamesh> robert_ancell: my first thought was to just add that call and treat that as the end of it, but then I was wondering what happens if snapd is restarted during the user session?
<robert_ancell> jamesh, certainly it would be better to go straight to 1.43 - want to do the paperwork?
<jamesh> it looks like the automatic reconnect behaviour came with the deprecation of connect()
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> it did
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I'll check with Ken when he gets back.  See whether it is worth pursuing the pulse backport
<robert_ancell> jamesh, the other option is to put snapd-glib (or part of it) in the pulse patch.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: by the way, I updated https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/pull/40 based on your feedback -- I'm still not sure whether it is worth merging in its current form, or whether to look at improving the snapd API first
<gitbot> snapcore issue (Pull request) 40 in snapd-glib "WIP: Add support for the "interface info" mode of the /v2/interfaces API" [Open]
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<tsimonq2> Hey didrocks and duflu
<duflu> Hi tsimonq2
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Nafallo> morning
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2, oSoMoN, Nafallo
<tsimonq2> Hey oSoMoN and Nafallo
<oSoMoN> hey Nafallo, didrocks, tsimonq2
<jibel> Trevinho, hey, in bug 1789421, what do you want to know exactly?
<ubot5> bug 1789421 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No theme in ubiquity-dm: Error: No valid stylesheet found for 'ubuntu.css'" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789421
<willcooke> Morning all!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, Nafallo, jibel, willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktoper
<seb128> a bit later on IRC, our internet is down, I worked a bit offline but it's not coming back so I had to relocate
<didrocks> salut seb128 !
<seb128> lut didrocks;, en forme ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien !
<didrocks> jibel: ubuntu-report 1.3.0 just uploaded to cosmic. Do you want to give a round of testing before I SRU it for bionic? Also, do you prefer me or you turning bug #1786432 and bug #1784383 as a SRU bug?
<ubot5> bug 1786432 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu) "Collect DCD file " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786432
<ubot5> bug 1784383 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu) "Collect number of disks and disk size" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784383
<jibel> didrocks, go straight to the sru and I'll do the verification
<didrocks> jibel: sounds good, and for the bugs? If you don't have time, I can turn them as SRU
<jibel> didrocks, you know the code and the potential regression. I can document the test case if you need to
<didrocks> that's fine, let me handle them completely
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, for your ubiquity question, grepping the source would have give you the answer no?
<seb128> the ubiquity mode in data has " "stylesheetName": "ubuntu.css"," yes
<seb128> does that need to be changed to be yaru?
<didrocks> Yaru/gnome-shell.css
<seb128> seems like "yes" :)
<didrocks> yep :)
<seb128> I wonder if we should have kept a symlink name ubuntu.css for compat
<seb128> rather than having to chase down mentions like that
<didrocks> hum, I didn't think about ubiquity, but only the mode mentionning it
<didrocks> the rest should use the mode directly
<didrocks> which didn't change and is still named ubuntu
<seb128> k, well a one line patch then
<didrocks> (I changed the reference to the new stylesheet there)
<seb128> no big deal :)
<didrocks> sorry, didn't think about the ubiquity-dm mode :/
<seb128> no worry, it's minor
<jamesh> Did Debian suddenly decide that /usr/libexec actually makes sense again?
<seb128> jamesh, ?
<jamesh> seb128: just noticed I've got files in /usr/libexec from xdg-desktop-portal and flatpak
<seb128> likely a packaging bug
<jamesh> both the same package maintainer, so I was wondering if it is a policy change or an activist packager
<seb128> or those are special situations and need those for some reason
<seb128> like the flatpak expect those locations to exist or something
<jamesh> seb128: they weren't using those locations in bionic
<jamesh> changelog says "* Put helper binaries in /usr/libexec as allowed by FHS 3.0"
<jamesh> I'm not complaining: I think /usr/libexec makes a lot of sense
<seb128> ah
<seb128> jamesh, https://salsa.debian.org/debian/flatpak/commit/09929622
<seb128> right
<ahayzen> FWIW I've seen smcv changing the paths to libexec in flatpak and ostree as well, i think it must be a policy he is now doing to all his packages
<seb128> I don't have an opinion on the topic
<seb128> it's a bit suboptimal to have things non consistant though
<jamesh> well, /usr/libexec is consistent with almost every other distribution :-)
<seb128> I don't know why Debian didn't use it before, I guess FHS didn't include it
<seb128> at the same time I don't think anyone out of packagers care about those details
<seb128> it's not like it was visible to users or making any difference
<jamesh> Yeah.  I believe Debian's decision to reorganise every package was due to libexec being excluded from FHS < 3
<jamesh> (which I think came down to the opinion of the spec author rather than a reflection of how software generally installed
<seb128> well Debian doesn't "reorganise", libexecdir has been a standard configure option
<seb128> it's not like they were force moving something which was meant to be in another location
<jamesh> reorganise as in "change the default"
<seb128> it's amazing that people do care about that
<seb128> but seems you do :p
<jamesh> I only noticed because I was responding to a review that queried the location of an executable
<jamesh> was going to explain that is found in different locations on different distros due to that policy, and then found the executable was back in libexec on cosmic :)
<jamesh> which was a surprise
<duflu> Night
<jamesh> Looks like we might see more libexec changes as time goes by.  The debian-policy manual was updated: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=787816
<ubot5> Debian bug 787816 in debian-policy "Replace FHS 2.3 by FHS 3.0 in the Policy." [Normal,Fixed]
<seb128> jbicha, should we sync the new webkit2gtk revision from debian? you follow webkitgtk more than I do :)
<seb128> didrocks, saw https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/u/ubuntu-report/20180830_085747_1a6b1@/log.gz ?
<didrocks> seb128: no, I didn't check autopkgtest yet. Thanks for noticing! This test isn't new, I wonder what have changed in cosmic…
<seb128> didrocks, could be flackyness, we can retry in case, it worked on other archs...
<didrocks> seb128: interesting that those strings manipulation could be flaky, but yeah, let's retry for now
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I mentioned it since we don't get proper notificaiton for autopkgtest issues (we do now for "stuck in proposed", but having direct email on failures like for builds would be nice, though it could be a bit noisy)
<seb128> k, doing that
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> seb128: right, TBH, as the same tests are ran during build, I didn't think of checking autopkgtests for this one
<seb128> I was just look at http://people.canonical.com/~mwh/team-summary.html
<seb128> which is nice/interesting
<seb128> I think we want that info on version
<didrocks> oh nice!
<didrocks> I didn't know about that one
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> or in a dashboard
<seb128> it's new
<seb128> was just being mentioned on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> so I looked and saw ubuntu-report it in ;)
<didrocks> ah, I didn't miss the memo then! :)
<didrocks> hehe
<didrocks> emacs is part of our set
<didrocks> I'm sure it's due to seb128 :)
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> interesting, your retry passed (when I looked at the "running" page), but it's not listed yet on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/ubuntu-report/cosmic/armhf
<seb128> I don't know how often those update
<didrocks> and I don't see it either on the "recent test runs" part
<didrocks> it restarted? :(
<didrocks> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-ubuntu-report
<didrocks> was running for 8 minutes, last test pass
<didrocks> and disappeared
<seb128> weird
<seb128> that service still feels a bit flacky :/
<didrocks> yeah…
<didrocks> ok, passed now
<didrocks> I have really *no
<didrocks> idea on how this could be racy though
<didrocks> and seeing the number of runs on armhf, it's not that racy at least: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/ubuntu-report/cosmic/armhf
<didrocks> so, I guess for the SRU, I would use 1.3.0~18.04 for versionning
<didrocks> that should make tsimonq2 happy :p
<jbicha> seb128: not yet, that webkit2gtk version doesn't build on some arches
<seb128> k
<seb128> didrocks, :)
<ogra> hmm, does gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders actually require DISPLAY to be set ? (i'm trying to roll a snap without desktop-launcher and run gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders from an install hook instead ... but the file it produces is not listing anything but the header)
<jamesh> ogra: it shouldn't.  It runs fine from .deb postinst scripts
<ogra> thats what i thought ... very weird
<ogra> the .gdk-pixbuf-loaders.cache it produces actually shows the correct LoaderDir in the header comment ... but nothing more
<ogra> so it even looked in the correct dir
<willcooke> Can someone remind me of the file I need to delete to make g-i-s appear again?
<willcooke> ah, .config/
<didrocks> yeap gnome-initial-setup-done ;)
<willcooke> gnome-initial-setup-done
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> we should discuss about ubuntu-report and g-i-s btw
<didrocks> what about people upgrading? Right now, as g-i-s doesn't show up (due to that flag), there will be no ugprade report
<didrocks> ubuntu-report supports per-release uploads
<willcooke> didrocks, oh, like for 18.04 -> 18.10?
<didrocks> the question is what to do with g-i-s
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> interesting
<willcooke> On the one hand, we shouldnt spam the user.  On the otherhand, we might have added some nice new stuff
<jbicha> seb128: in case you didn't get notifiations about build failures: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=libdazzle&suite=experimental
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, it would be great if the g-i-s introduced really "what's new" in one screen
<didrocks> and it will be an opportunity to reask for livepatch, report, snaps…
<seb128> jbicha, I didn't, are those supposed to be unmailed?
<willcooke> andyrock, g-i-s hides the livepatch panel if LP is already on right?  Is there a way to trick it in to showing it to me again?
<willcooke> maybe a VM is a quicker solution here
<didrocks> but yeah, otherwise, we won't have any metrics as think people are running bionic when they upgraded to cosmic
<willcooke> didrocks, interesting problem.  No quick answers I can think of.  Could you add it to the Brussels list?
<jbicha> seb128: I think they're mailed to the "Maintainer" but you can use tracker.debian.org to subscribe to specific packages or an entire team like https://tracker.debian.org/teams/debian-gnome-team/
<didrocks> willcooke: wouldn't Brussels be late? but sure, can add
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<jbicha> https://tracker.debian.org/accounts/subscriptions/ lets you pick what kind of emails to get (build is what you'd want here) for subscribed packages
<willcooke> didrocks, oh yikes, good point
<willcooke> didrocks, off the top of my head, showing it again (i.e. removing the flag file) is probably ok.
<didrocks> maybe discussing that next week's meeting?
<didrocks> I'm still adding a point for Brussels
<willcooke> didrocks, +1 for the meeting
<seb128> hum, isp website says they fixed the issue, i'm trying to go back to see if it's true :)
<cyphermox> hey
<willcooke> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> I have some questsions about the new theme
<cyphermox> I thought it maybe was just how it was, but it's bugging me a bit ;)
<cyphermox> is it on purpose that say, the login screen is purple, rather than aubergine?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yes, that's a design decision from the yaru team
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can get in touch with them on the community hub
<didrocks> this is where the community has some inputs :)
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> that's kind of a weird departure from the branding ;)
<didrocks> mention that to them?
<cyphermox> community hub?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> the particular post is linked to any of my blog post :)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> reading blog is certainly going to depart from reading UEFI code ;)
<cyphermox> heh, since it's community driven I won't complain. You say it's widely liked
<jbicha> didrocks: did you see there are some bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can still raise this
<didrocks> jbicha: hum, just looking at them
<didrocks> jbicha: if you want them to debian, this will make our upload workflow slower
<didrocks> I don't have upload rights, TBH, and don't have a desktop debian system to test it there
<didrocks> nothing prevents someone interested to backport it to debian?
<jbicha> why do you need to test it on Debian? (I'm sort of serious)
<didrocks> jbicha: I (and IIRC, I wasn't alone) was told that "if you want to upload to Debian, test it on a Debian system"
<didrocks> which makes sense, but not something I have time for
<oSoMoN> seb128, LO 6.1.1 hasn't actually been released, what's in debian is RC1 (see https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/6.1#6.1.1_release)
<jbicha> Don't tell Debian, but I don't specifically test most of my uploads on Debian (unless they are things like new gnome-shell versions where we diverge enough)
<jbicha> I'd wait for someone to report bugs because generally there shouldn't really be a difference between Debian & Ubuntu here except that a Debian user will have to manually choose the Yaru themes
<jbicha> I think becoming a Debian Maintainer is relatively easy, and Seb and Laney would appreciate more people being able to upload stuff there
<jbicha> Debian Developer is the tough one that requires multiple interviews via email or whatever (so it takes months usually)
<didrocks> jbicha: right, if I can get time to become a DM, why not
<jbicha> I remember DM as "is your key signed by a DD" and does a DD vouch for you? ok, have fun :)
<didrocks> but not beforehand for sure
<jbicha> it may take a few weeks for processing but it's not much work on your part
<didrocks> jbicha: if you have pointers, maybe could do in a few weeks
<jbicha> Debian updates their keyring about every 4 weeks which is the biggest delay
<jbicha> https://nm.debian.org/wizard/
<didrocks> Since Alioth has been shut down, account registration is disabled, unafortunately that means sso.debian.org accounts cannot be created by users anymore. If an account is needed create a ticket in the SSO RT queue either by emailing mailto:sso@rt.debian.org (the email needs to include the string "Debian RT" in subject) or via RT webfrontend. Please include reasoning for your new account. This has been
<didrocks> announced at Debian devel mailing lists
<didrocks> painful :/
<jbicha> hmm, ok I'll look into that
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> jbicha: oh unrelated, did you see that the volume override is finally merged?
<didrocks> I know there is a code freeze, unsure how much you want to fight for that in this Tweaks release
<didrocks> I don't remember, the PR was still up IIRC?
<didrocks> MP*
<oSoMoN> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libreoffice seems to indicate that binary package libreoffice-kde4 needs to be deleted, how do I do/request that?
<oSoMoN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Removals
<oSoMoN> I guess I need a core dev to do that on my behalf
<oSoMoN> kenvandine[m], can you help there? ^
<seb128> oSoMoN, versions disagrees with that statement :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/src/6.1.1/ exists and has tarballs
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, but that looks like an error on upstream's part to me, there's almost always two RCs before a minor update
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, anyway no big deal
<oSoMoN> and https://www.libreoffice.org/download/download/ doesn't list 6.1.1
<seb128> oSoMoN, what's that kde4 thing?
<seb128> oh on s390x
<seb128> and others, can't read
<seb128> the kde5 depends issue do you know what that is?
<seb128> it's also blocked by poppler & glib
<seb128> oSoMoN, did you stop building that binary on purpose? did you check if there are remaining rdepends?
<seb128> oSoMoN, also next time it would be nice to have a full changelog on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.1.0-0ubuntu1 I bet there are most changes that those 3 bullet point, maybe a -v to incude extra entries?
<oSoMoN> seb128, no I don't know what that kde5 depends issue is, the version requirements seem to be fulfilled (and I verified that it can be installed cleanly)
<oSoMoN> you're right, I should have made the changelog more verbose
<oSoMoN> there are no remaining rdepends, so it's safe to remove libreoffice-kde4
<seb128> oSoMoN, done for -kde
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks
<seb128> oSoMoN, the kio thing is because the new binary got NEWed to main and those kde packages are in universe, that looks like an error, I'm moving it back to universe
<seb128> oSoMoN, done as well
<seb128> oSoMoN, hopefully next update it's listing only glibc/poppler which are known transitions and not yours to solve :)
<oSoMoN> great, thanks for your help!
<seb128> np!
<seb128> oSoMoN, the -l10n autopkgtest is unhappy on armhf, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/libr/libreoffice/20180829_171705_52190@/log.gz
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm going to retry in case that's enough
<oSoMoN> ack, thanks
<seb128> [fwl.SubstituteVariables::com::sun::star::util::XStringSubstitution] is testcode: [ifc.util._XStringSubstitution] - COMPLETED.FAILED
<seb128> was the issue in that log
<ogra> wow, inflation of colons ...
<seb128> k, I got the git merge requests listed on version ;)
<seb128> going to make Trevinho happy, his changes are on top of http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop-packages.html now
<Trevinho> seb128: <3 :-D
<Trevinho> seb128: for glib it mentions the MP for bionic though, not sure you can filter that
<Trevinho> anyway nice to have the PRs listed too :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: shell side is updated, I took a bit more as we had some ping-pong on upstreameable fixes with Florian
<didrocks> Trevinho: nice! I will give another round of review on Monday (as tomorrow I'm off and near EOD)
<didrocks> unless someone else beats me to it
<Trevinho> seb128: in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-desktop-versions/trunk/view/head:/versions.py#L93 there are a few more: https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+git/ubuntu-desktop-gbp-importer/tree/projects-mapping.source#n12
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok thanks for what you did anyway so far :)
<didrocks> yw! ;)
 * oSoMoN calls it a day, have a good evening everyone!
<seb128> Trevinho, k, feel free to mp changes :)
 * Trevinho lazy :-D
<seb128> Trevinho, though your table are diff upstream/debian not debian/ubuntu
<seb128> our gdm source is gdm3 for example
<Trevinho> debian_aliases I'm saying
<Trevinho> seb128: nm, I think they're basically the same
<Trevinho> gtk isn't also?
<Trevinho> nope is the same... weird as the salsa basename project is not matching there then
<Trevinho> nm then
<seb128> yeah, Debian used the upstream vcs names and we sticke to name them as our sources as name
<seb128> named
<seb128> on that note calling it a day
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<jbicha> Trevinho: sorry about the confusing repo names in Debian (gdm for instance). When I did that, I wasn't thinking about Launchpad repo organization at all
<jbicha> we could rename the gdm3 source package to gdm in Debian, but that's a pretty low priority
<jbicha> see https://wiki.debian.org/Gnome/Git#Packages_named_differently_from_their_git_repos
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-31
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, seb128
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> how is it going?
<duflu> Going well. Last day of winter :)  How is oSoMoN?
<oSoMoN> I'm good, a bit tired but last day of the week :)
<seb128> hey duflu oSoMoN, happy friday!
<seb128> goo morning desktopers
<duflu> Happy Friday also
<mtj_> hi people, whats ubuntu 18.04's default WM? .. its xwayland?
<duflu> mtj_, the WM code for gnome-shell is in the 'mutter' project
<jamesh> mtj_: gnome-shell
<duflu> Not gnome-shell
<duflu> :)
<duflu> In fact some functions are prefaced "meta_" which I *think* is a leftover from Metacity code that was copied in (?)
<jamesh> and mutter is a library linked into gnome-shell :)
<jamesh> mtj_: on the default session for 18.04, xwayland is not used.
<mtj_> awesome, thanks all
<jamesh> if you switch to the Wayland session, then xwayland acts as an X server to display X11 clients via the Wayland compositor
<jamesh> even then, gnome-shell is acting as an X11 window manager for those clients though
<mtj_> jamesh: curious... i have /usr/bin/Xwayland running .. on a (afaik) default session?!
<duflu> mtj_, yes in Ubuntu 18.04 Xwayland is running for the login screen, though unused. In Ubuntu 18.10 that wasteful behaviour is gone
<mtj_> click
<duflu> Because gnome-shell renders the login screen too, and in 18.04 gnome-shell would always start Xwayland even when not required
<duflu> Maybe it would ease the confusion if it used a symlink gnome-login-screen -> gnome-shell so you could tell what is what
<jamesh> presumably you can distinguish them by user ID?
<duflu> Yes, but that's less obvious and creates more questions than a unique name
<duflu> command name
<duflu> Add it to the list of "things we think are obvious but to some users are not". I've been thinking there might be a lightning talk in that
<mtj_> sorry if off-topic.. im looking for a window-manager that has functionality to execute a shell command when an event happens.. any ideas?
<duflu> mtj_, depends what shell you want to use, and what kind of "event" you mean
<mtj_> ..specifically, i want my WM to call autokey when a 'window focus' event happens, (and pass autokey the window's name/id)
<duflu> mtj_, sorry I can't think of anything that exists for that. However you could probably write an X app to do it (for any WM).
<duflu> Probably not for Wayland though, because that's more secure
<duflu> (more secure meaning for Wayland it would have to be built into the shell/WM)
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> adternoon duflu, how goes?
<duflu> willcooke, pretty good. Are you refreshed?
<willcooke> duflu, not really :)  Was a very busy few weeks decoratig and sorting out house stuff, and then the firehose of email yesterday.
<duflu> Fair enough. I keep thinking I should use vacation to sort out the house and then remember how not fun that is
<jamesh> mtj_: it might be possible to do that through gnome-shell's extension interface
<duflu> Yes, I searched for extensions and couldn't find an existing one
<mtj_> yes yes... interesting..
<RAOF> seb128: Just a pong to say I have not forgotten colord. I just need to finish the migration to salsa, I've got it building with the new meson build system, and I'll do a sweep of the BTS and then it'll be good to go.
<duflu> But in X pretty much everything is public. You can just write an app to monitor the windows and run things
<mtj_> duflu: the app sounds like a useful tool
<duflu> Yes, but not future proof. It won't work for anyone who uses a Wayland session
<jamesh> mtj_: X11 is basically a product of its time: it assumes that every app displayed on your screen is equally trusted and that everything is part of the same security domain
<jamesh> mtj_: so there's no reason to e.g. stop one application snooping on a second application's input, or screenshot sensitive data from another app, or to download the contents of the clipboard when not focused, etc
<mtj_> makes sense
<jamesh> and if apps can ptrace each other and read the contents of memory, then there isn't much reason to stop access at the display server
<jamesh> once you've got sandboxed applications though, you want to partition off apps from each other.  At that point, the display server becomes the only component capable of doing things like tracking window stacking
<seb128> RAOF, great, thx!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> how are you? friday already!
<willcooke> :) still lots to catch up on :(
<willcooke> and I started getting emails from my server about a disk failing this morning
<seb128> :/
<willcooke> glad it told me though
<seb128> right
<seb128> is that an out-of-the-box reporting mechanism? or did you installl some software that does that?
<willcooke> smartmontools
<willcooke> I'd already got root email forwarding to my normal email, and when I installed it, it just worked
<seb128> nice
<oSoMoN> seb128, in case you're still monitoring the LO autopkgtests situation, I've got the lloconv failures covered (bug #1790083), I'm filing a bug in debian and will propose a change to fix them
<ubot5> bug 1790083 in lloconv (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests fail with LO 6.1 because LibreOfficeKit writes to stderr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790083
<oSoMoN> interestingly, the same tests are passing in Debian
<willcooke> Anyone know a command like cp but that gives you a progress indicator as it goes?
<willcooke> pv sounds like an option, but I read something about it dropping file perms
<willcooke> oh, rsync can do it of course
<willcooke> ignore
<duflu> If you can convince scp to not revert to cp locally then that might also work
<duflu> Night all
<duflu> Happy weekend
<oSoMoN> seb128, could you please upload lloconv on my behalf: http://people.canonical.com/~osomon/lloconv/ ?
<oSoMoN> I haven't figured out why the same tests are not failing on Debian yet, but this at least will unblock the libreoffice migration
<seb128> oSoMoN, sure
<seb128> oSoMoN, uploaded
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np!
<Mirv> doh, bug #1574638 breaking login to ubuntu-fi's MoinMoin wiki. some day I'd need to tinker about what kind of fix Firefox would need..
<ubot5> bug 1574638 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox has non-functional preferred language both after upgrade and clean install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574638
<jibel> I tried latest bionic image to verify an SRU and gnome-shell fails to start. Has anyone else noticed this?
<jibel> in the journal: JS ERROR: TypeError: this._currentWindow is null
<willcooke> jibel, 18.04.1?
<jibel> willcooke, daily
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Trevinho> mh
<Trevinho> jibel: more dumpstack?
<jibel> Trevinho, no, it didn't happen on another attempt
<Trevinho> jibel: mh, nothing left in the journalctl?
<jibel> I'll report a bug if it happens agaain
<Trevinho> ok
<jibel> no, I wiped the machine, I want to finish this sru before eod
<Trevinho> jibel: looks like https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/414
<gitbot> GNOME issue 414 in gnome-shell "keyboard: _currentWindow can be null in FocusTracker" [Closed]
<greyback> jamesh: hey, any chance you could check this: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/145 ?
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 145 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Set FONTCONFIG_PATH correctly to fix loading in-snap fonts" [Open]
<Trevinho> jibel: I've just cherry-picked it to gnome-3-28 (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/6a796675bd7815087881b799ff5fc79e9ce2b0bf) will be released on next stable, if you want open a bug so we track it for cherry-picking (if release doesn't arrive earlier enough
<jibel> Trevinho, ok
<Trevinho> kenvandine[m]: I was looking at desktop helpers, there are various reviewed PR's that should land...
<willcooke> Trevinho, hes on holiday until Tuesday
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I can help with that, but let's not merge just before leaving for the week-end, potentially breaking the world
<oSoMoN> I'll have a look at those on Monday morning
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh, ok... sorry :)
<Trevinho> sure sure...
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: ^
<Trevinho> just noticed there are some
<Trevinho> I've one also that is under review for a while for spacing folders
<oSoMoN> on those good words, have a great week-end everyone!
<Trevinho> jibel: I've pushed that ubiquity fix, fyi https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/354135
<jibel> Trevinho, thanks, I'll merge on Monday is nobody beats me to it
<jibel> if*
<Trevinho> jibel: as for deps stuff?
<jibel> Trevinho, which deps stuff?
<Trevinho> jibel: my questions in the MP
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> have a good w.e desktopers
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-02
<f131> Hi guys, I decided to make the switch to ubuntu 18.04. I am using a macbook 12,1. Everything works great except I cannot connect a total of 3 monitors. I get a black screen when all 3 monitors are plugged in.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-26
<RAOF> <kenvandine[m] "RAOFyour message finally hit my "> That's an unusually long delay!
<kenvandine> Wow
<RAOF> matrix.org is sometimes a bit overloaded, but 8 hours is a bit much :)
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Long time no see/hear
<duflu>  /read
<didrocks> hey duflu :)
<Laney> yoooooooooooooooooooooo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> how is GUADEC?
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> it's HOT HOT HOT
<didrocks> not unexpected for this part of Greece I guess :)
<Laney> but quite nice talks
<didrocks> great, is it still core days or now the unconference part?
<Laney> unconference now
<didrocks> first day?
<didrocks> looks like it
<didrocks> enjoy :)
<didrocks> and give a hug to clobrano_ & frederikf[m] for me
<jibel> hi didrocks and all
<jibel> welcome back didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> merci :)
<Laney> yep, gtk bof now!
<Laney> didrocks: did you have a good holiday?
<didrocks> Laney: was great, thanks! Not really relaxing with Martin running everywhere, but good to change from your daily routine :)
<didrocks> and yours, before going back hard to work?
<Laney> :D
<Laney> yes was good, lots of swimming in the sea / surfing
<didrocks> nice :)
<seb128> gooodd morning desktopers
<seb128> conf wifi doesn't work great for me :/
<seb128> looks like the channel is back to be active today, some people back from holidays :)
<didrocks> hey seb128, I hope you enjoyed GUADEC (conf part)
<seb128> lut didrocks, GUADEC conf was nice, nice talks format and good content
<seb128> how were your holidays?
<didrocks> good, nothing exciting, but great to change from daily routine, thanks
<clobrano> morning all 0/
<didrocks> hey clobrano
<clobrano> I was apparently in a muted mode for the last week :D
<didrocks> yeah, as long as you are not logged on freenode, the channel mutes for preventing spam
<clobrano> I see
<clobrano> I think my client lost permission and automatically switched to the second nickname which is not registered
<duflu> Morning Laney, jibel, seb128, clobrano
<seb128> hey clobrano duflu :)
<RAOF> ello duflu, Laney, seb128, didrocks et al!
<didrocks> hey RAOF
<duflu> Morning/something RAOF
<clobrano> hey seb, I would wave you in the room, but it'd look weird for the others :D
<clobrano> hi duflu
<duflu> Hmm, mutter grew from 800 to 1400 targets over the weekend
<duflu> I guess a lot has changed
<seb128> Trevinho, no reason tracker should be stacked with the rest of the transition
<Trevinho> ok
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
<Laney> trying to make bileto happy enough to let me copy it
<Laney> to be fair it did notice that some uploads happened to eoan
<Trevinho> yeah, iirc if it fails just copy back all the src files not in eoan yet... not actually nice though
<Laney> nah, things needed re-uploading
<Laney> looks good now though, I could push the button
<Laney> doing
<jibel> marcustomlinson, Hi, livefs fails to build because
<jibel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jibel>  libreoffice-help-common : Depends: libjs-normalize.css but it is not installable
<jibel> marcustomlinson, are you on the case?
<jibel> there is no MIR for node-normalize.css
<jibel> on eoan that is
<jibel> marcustomlinson, nvm found bug 1841209
<ubot5> bug 1841209 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) " libreoffice-help-common : Depends: libjs-normalize.css but it is not installable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841209
<marcustomlinson> jibel: the fix for that is in proposed already
<marcustomlinson> jibel: the dependancy removed
 * marcustomlinson disappears again
<jibel> marcustomlinson, right thanks. it's just slow to migrate to release
<Laney> yeah we've been looking into the problems there
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Hi Mathieu, can you please take a look at bug #1800794 and also on the related discourse thread at https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/12319 .
<GunnarHj> * Do you have time to do anything for eoan?
<GunnarHj> * Thoughts on the need to keep the patch going forward?
<ubot5> bug 1800794 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "usb-modeswitch can't apply Configuration=0 to Snapdragon X12 LTE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1800794
<cyphermox> I certainly won't have time to look into that, and yes, the patch is needed. It shouldn't be too too hard to add whatever new features landed in the TCL version since, or see if there was an appropriate rewrite of everything to C or C++
<cyphermox> the issue isn't just main, but also tcl in the boot path
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Ok, I see. The dilemma, I suppose, is the lack of contributors with the sufficient skill and time and interest to do it.
<cyphermox> it doesn't take much skill, this is all trivial C with no extra libraries
<cyphermox> time, sure
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Ideally we should convince upstream to use standard TCL, I suppose.
<cyphermox> well, I think they switched so you could possibly compile that tcl into a binary, that may or may not help
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Maybe worth a try.
<cyphermox> if it's just a build-dep, and doesn't go pull in random other libraries into the binary, then it's not an issue
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-27
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> hi all
<Laney> i like to move it move it
<Laney> hey HEY
<didrocks> hey jibel, Laney
<jibel> hi didrocks, how's life?
<didrocks> jibel: quite good, hoping to finish the pile of backlog with the MIR feedback writing today + some tweaks, and you?
<jibel> didrocks, good good. Trying to bypass partman in ubiquity to teach it zfs.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, didrocks, jibel, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> ça va bien, et toi?
<jibel> salut seb128, en forme et toi? pas trop chaud en grèce?
<seb128> chaudement mais ça va :)
<seb128> jibel, un peu chaud mais y a la clim a l'hotel donc y a moyen de dormir et récupérer :)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va !
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> new GNOME landed \o/ :)
<didrocks> nice
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks!
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel, Laney, oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<Laney> hey didrocks jibel oSoMoN
<Laney> flatpak's tests which were consistently failing yesterday (and I was bisecting) now work today
<Laney> :(
<seb128> maybe some other updates fixed it?
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> things getting randomly better/worse is worrying
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> should we retry one test on the infra to see if that's fixed as well meanwhile?
<seb128> I'm happy also to try locally if that's useful
<Laney> did it already
<Laney> it is passing there too
<Laney> so i guess glib will go in, which is nice
<seb128> sorry you don't get to know what was buggy :/
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu , how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. You?
<seb128> I'm good, in a GUADEC session about vendor theming
<seb128> and flying back in the afternoon
<duflu> I didn't google the place. What's it like?
 * duflu googles it and is instantly jealous 
<seb128> hot :)
<seb128> the city itself is mostly a big city with old buildings and concrete, also no beach or such in the side
<seb128> but we found some nice food places and bar and GUADEC is nice :)
<willcooke> Morning all!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> How goes didrocks
<willcooke> ?
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<seb128> hey willcooke, wb! had good holidays? seems like you have been successful in staying away from emails/irc/etc :)
<didrocks> willcooke: I'm fine, thanks! Yourself?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, tried my best.  I checked my mail a couple of times but nothing seemed too bad.  Thank you!
<willcooke> didrocks, long backlog of email to sort out, yay
<didrocks> good luck!
<willcooke> man, the wallpaper comp has been super busy in the last two weeks.  I think I will close it on Friday to give me enough time to sort out the voting
<duflu> willcooke, I think the quality is increasing
<duflu> Has it been open longer than usual?
<willcooke> Maybe a little bit longer than last time, but not much, like a week or two.  But 2X the number of entries at least
<oSoMoN> and really good entries, too
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<seb128> willcooke, can you create the discourse Team Update for next week?
<Laney> wb willcooke
<Laney> oSoMoN: ok final leg of your trip in the end?
<oSoMoN> Laney, yeah, had to get up at 4:30am to go to the airport, but everything went smoothly
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> that always sucks
<Laney> sometimes they have the sad hotel pre-breakfast as a consolation prize
<willcooke> seb128, done
<willcooke> hi Laney
<Laney> didrocks: could you demote-to-proposed some shell extensions that aren't compatible with 3.33 please?
<Laney> gnome-shell-extension-bluetooth-quick-connect, gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast, gnome-shell-extension-top-icons-plus
<didrocks> Laney: by demoting to proposed, I guess you mean: 1. copying them to proposed, 2. removing from the release pocket?
<Laney> didrocks: yeah, but demote-to-proposed is a script to do that
<Laney> in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools I think
<didrocks> waow, things are moderned
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> :>
<Laney> TYL
<didrocks> indeed, it's there, let me do this
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> btw, if other people ever request this you need to make sure that they won't just migrate straight back in
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ofc :)
<Laney> e.g. I just committed https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/3846
<Laney> because just copying them back would be valid
<Laney> but WRONG
<didrocks> that are Breaks: on the package itself, no?
<didrocks> but then, you need a hint for having g-s migrated
<Laney> britney could decide to either copy the extensions back, or the gnome-shell group
<Laney> not both, because of the depends indeed
<didrocks> ah, indeed
<Laney> so we need to hint it which side to choose
<didrocks> so you can get back to the same situation and the Shell stuck…
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> makes sense
<Laney> and it will not be able to choose the shell one until unity's built
<Laney> so without that block we'll lose :p
<didrocks> Laney: "3 packages successfully demoted."
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> don't thank me, I didn't paste the 3 packages I demoted :p
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> (j/k)
<Laney> linux, bash, perl
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> don't tempt me with perl :p
<Laney> or dash would be better
<Laney> :D
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> the funny part IIRC, is that I will be now the one receiving the email for "package X stuck in proposed for Y days"
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I guess you should, indeed
 * Laney is nervous about this migrating
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, did you see my email about cups and cpdb-libs autopkgtest? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/cpdb-libs/eoan/amd64
<Laney> welp
<Laney> it went in
<oSoMoN> Laney, I wasn't able to find the switch for gbp to specify a commit id instead of a tag to build a tarball, do you happen to remember it?
<Laney> oSoMoN: --upstream-vcs-tag
<Laney> tag is lies, it means ref
<Laney> s/ref/commit-ish/? #weirdgitterms
<oSoMoN> ah, that explains why I couldn't find it
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<willcooke> Meeting time!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-08-27
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 27 13:31:12 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-08-27 | Current topic:
<willcooke> I've lost track of who is here and who is out, so I'll guess....
 * oSoMoN is here
<willcooke> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (out), laney (outish?),  marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<Trevinho> half-o/
<willcooke> oh, seb is outish too
<jamesh> I'm half here too
<willcooke> hehe, hello chaps
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> Let's just press on then
<willcooke> #topic rls-bb-incoming
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-08-27 | Current topic: rls-bb-incoming
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Sounds like there is some history on the xkbd-config one
<willcooke> but seems active, so can probably skip
<willcooke> and the software properties one has a long history too
<willcooke> My feeling is that its a not fixing at this point since it's not easily reproducible by seb
<willcooke> hm, but there are enough people saying that they can reproduce it
<willcooke> Feels like Seb is looking at that one, so I will leave it alone too and see if I can help test/reproduce once he's back
<willcooke> #topic rls-dd-incoming
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-08-27 | Current topic: rls-dd-incoming
<Laney> that's probably good to take and assign to him straight away I think
<Laney> oh ok :p
<willcooke> Laney,  no, fair point, I will assign
<Laney> he can argue / unassign if necessary
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> DD is clear
<willcooke> #topic rls-ee-incoming
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-08-27 | Current topic: rls-ee-incoming
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1841079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1841079 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Speech Dispatcher and other non-human users should not be shown on LightdDM login screen and session menus" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Sounds serious enough to ,e
<willcooke> me
<willcooke> Anyone like to take a look at this one?
<Laney> weird, it's supposed to filter that out
<Laney> wait a second
<Laney> look who it is :D
<Laney> robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1841079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1841079 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Speech Dispatcher and other non-human users should not be shown on LightdDM login screen and session menus" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> I will assign it
 * Laney thinks it's a Robert thing not just because of LightDM but he's looked at that AS UID stuff in the passt
<Laney> passsssssssssssssssssssssst
<Laney> he's partially distracted by gnome-control-center
<willcooke> I've assigned it, lets see if he can help
<willcooke> Laney, do you want to talk about proposed migrations today?
<Laney> umm
<Laney> maybe skip, its a bit of a mess but a bunch of stuff has just migrated
<willcooke> roger
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-08-27 | Current topic: AOB
<Laney> we should try to rouse Till for what seb128 just pinged him about
<Laney> re an autopkgtest
<Laney> but out of band is ok for that
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> I posted a new rls-bugs wiki post to the discourse this morning
<willcooke> just fyi
<willcooke> Anyone got anything to talk about>?
<tkamppeter> Yes, I have investigated the cpdb-libs autopkgtest issue during the last days.
<Laney> AH TILL
<Laney> I've been trying to get hold of you, did you see my messages about backporting https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/2f8a4e90f0fd0f900996e3081d49f8799bba4c6f ?
<Laney> (doesn't need to be aob, you can end the meeting)
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> let's do taht
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 27 13:46:16 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-08-27-13.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Laney> tkamppeter: tkamppeter: tkamppeter: tkamppeter: tkamppeter: tktktktktktktktKTTKTKTKTKTKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Laney> boom
<tkamppeter> This one I did not get, but about the Bionic NM bugs I got a mail from Dariusz that he decided on applying patches to 1.10.6 instead of advancing to 1.10.14.
<didrocks> thanks
<Laney> well OK - would you be able to do that?
<Laney> no comment on bionic, seems a shame but not up to me
<Laney> without that commit I couldn't connect to some wifi networks on eoan, kinda bad
<jamesh> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/merge_requests/1067 seems to work locally
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 1067 in glib "WIP: gdesktopappinfo: also use document portal for Snap applications" [Opened]
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have looked into the commit now, you mean that you want to have this backported to Bionic? Is it already in Eoan?
<Laney> tkamppeter: backported to eoan -  I don't think the issue affects bionic
<tkamppeter> Laney, OK, so it has nothing to do with Bionic.
<tkamppeter> I can add it to the Eoan package.
<Laney> yeah, that's the request
<Laney> maybe there's a bug, let me see
<Laney> don't see one
<Laney> surely I can't be the first person to see this
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-28
<jibel> duflu, the broken combo bug could be a regression of bug 1822075
<ubot5> bug 1822075 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "tooltips and combo boxes in webbrowsers are all garbage in xserver-xorg-video-radeon 1:19.0.0-1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822075
<duflu> jibel, yes, or just similar
<duflu> jibel, I guess using Wayland might work around it?
<jibel> IDK I cannot test right now
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<Laney> hey
<duflu> Hey hey Laney
<duflu> Where be you?
<Laney> moin duflu
<Laney> I'm in the conference accommodation
<Laney> most other people have gone to the beach or to museums
<Laney> but my flight is soon
<duflu> Win some and lose some
<duflu> That's odd. The new Yaru theme is making the temporal dithering in my monitor more visible
<duflu> Kind of annoying
<duflu> Because it's fading a white menu over a light blue background. The colours are so close you notice the in-between colours
<oSoMoN> good morning duflu, Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> are you well?
<Laney> duflu: are you sure that the duplicating of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1841661 was right or did you mean a different bug maybe?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1767654 in mutter (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1841661 [Intel Braswell/Apollo Lake] Cursor gets stuck on left side of the screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duflu> Laney, it looks like the right bug since the behaviour is apparently the same and they are related generations of CPU
<Laney> Jonas told me that one is a regression in 5.1/5.2 and the reporter of the one you duped to was on 4.15
<duflu> Laney, feel free to separate it
<Laney> IOW it is a regression in eoan
<Laney> OK, thanks
<duflu> That doesn't mean they're really separate bugs but I'm not bothered either way
<duflu> Don't care to find out right now
<Laney> Sure, but I'd like to not accidentally fix one bug and leave the other one existing because we thought they were the same when they weren't
<Laney> if that makes sense
<duflu> Laney, well that happens and it doesn't hurt generally. Just un-duplicate after verifying that
<oSoMoN> Laney, I'm good, how are you yourself?
<Laney> nice, but we just had our last Eklektik breakfast :(
<oSoMoN> that place is awesome
<didrocks> good morning
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> you good?
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey Laney, I'm fine, thanks, you? Last day of Bof?
<Laney> no bof today, there's a beach and a museum trip
<Laney> but I'm going home!
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<didrocks> oh, safe travel Laney!
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, good and bad. Sad the top performance fix in 3.34 got reverted because of bugs in the Wayland backend. But I understand because I haven't yet offered a complete fix for that
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> it did? :(
<seb128> I'm good
<seb128> they didn't want to wait for a fix?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<duflu> No. I understand though. It's the stable solution
<seb128> they might commit it back if a fix comes in time?
<duflu> seb128, I'm looking into it. Unfortunately it mostly involves rewriting that 1.5 years of work that was discarded in mutter!73
<duflu> So I really need to find a solution that avoids that
<seb128> :(
<duflu> Or rewrite that (which will be less than 1.5 years the second time)
<duflu> I also have myself to blame for not finishing that. Although my excuse is that we deprioritised Wayland
<duflu> But now that's hurting Xorg
<seb128> we could perhaps distro patch that back?
<duflu> seb128, no forget that -- I stopped working on it because Jonas rewrote everything and the conflicts became overwhelming
<duflu> It also would not be mature if I had a replacement soon
<seb128> I meant the commit they reverted
<duflu> seb128, it hurts Wayland too much right now, which still affects some of our users
<duflu> -hurts +crashes
<seb128> ah, crash :/
<seb128> k then
<duflu> seb128, that email I sent today is unrelated to all this. We can go ahead with that
<seb128> right
<seb128> brb, changing location
<willcooke> Morning all
<lis> good morning :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning lis
<lis> hey didrocks :)
<lis> did you go to guadec?
<didrocks> lis: I didn't, was on holidays also avoiding travelling right now (planes)
<didrocks> you?
<lis> no :(
<lis> had a family vacation in the middle of the main part.  thought about coming for the couple of days of bofs, but decided not to
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, lis
<duflu> Morning willcooke and lis
<seb128> hey oSoMoN willcooke, how are you?
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm good, how are you?
<oSoMoN> you made it home safely?
<seb128> yeah, easy trip
<seb128> the bus stressed me a bit, I installed that GUADEC recommended map which told me to take 28B at :23
<seb128> but another bus arrived at :20
<seb128> with a plane sign on the screen, so I walked in
<seb128> but couldn't read any of the greek signs at all then
<seb128> so I was unsure for a while if I was on the right bus
<seb128> then the rest was easy :)
<popey> Hello desktoppers!
<popey> Where is the source for ubuntu firstrun application used in 18.04.3?
<Laney> gnome-initial-setup
<popey> thanks
<Laney> some desktop and ex-desktop things in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-August/040787.html
<popey> That doesn't look like the source for the Ubuntu firstrun thing.
<popey> Is there some plugin we use or something that does all the livepatch and "You're ready to go" recommended software?
<Laney> it is
<Laney> laney@nightingale> grep "You're ready to go" **/*.ui                                                                                                                                              ~/temp/gnome-initial-setup-3.28.0
<Laney> gnome-initial-setup/pages/apps/gis-apps-page.ui:            <property name="label" translatable="yes">You're ready to go!</property>
<popey> oh, i cloned master
<Laney> the Ubuntu modifications are done via distro patches, so you'll need to get the source from the fork on Gitlab or from the archive
<Laney> s/patches/changes/? not sure if they are actual debian/patches
<popey> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup
<popey> ?
<Laney> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/tree/ubuntu-welcome-bionic this one I think for bionic
<Laney> ICBW
<popey> ta
<Laney> got to go through a passport gate now, be back if I get the chance
<popey> o/
 * Laney mutters about schengen
<seb128> popey, hey, what are you trying to change there?
<popey> Not change, investigate.
<seb128> Laney, good luck :)
<popey> I watched a video where someone did an install, and the final page which shows software, showed the wrong applications (IMO)
<Laney> nosy128 :P
<seb128> haha
<popey> It showed the current featured list, not the firstrun featured list specifcally made for the firstrun wizard
<willcooke> popey, remember that it hides apps you already have installed
<popey> not what I'm concerned about willcooke
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zZAPIIXa/This%20list%20is%20wrong
<popey> It's a clean install so it won't be hiding anything
<seb128> popey, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/tree/debian/patches/0001-Add-Ubuntu-mode-with-special-pages.patch#n909
<willcooke> got ya
<seb128> popey, that's the call it's doing
<popey> so it's looking for the ubuntu-firstrun section in the store
<seb128> yes
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/viSLoQGQ/
<seb128> store changed without telling us?
<popey> perhaps
<popey> I'll poke them
<popey> thanks!
<seb128> thx, let us know
<popey> (not your bug by the look of it) :D
<seb128> :-)
<popey> seb128: started a thread on the forum, looks like snapd or snapd-glib to blame, maybe? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/ubuntu-firstrun-hidden-section-not-showing-in-ubuntu-initial-setup/12966
<seb128> popey, thx, probably one for robert_ancell but he might not be much around in the next days, travelling back from GUADEC
<popey> I thought so. It's not a catastrophe, but just a weird bug I guess.
<seb128> popey, trying maybe sending Robert an email to make sure he doesn't miss it
<popey> will do
<duflu> Phew. seb128 I just reproposed the optimization, with built-in fixes for those side-effects.
<duflu> And now good night
<seb128> duflu, woot, well done
<seb128> night!
<seb128> tjaalton, there is a newer libinput point release, do you want to do the update or should I? ;)
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Can you please take a look at what I did here:
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/usb-modeswitch/+packages
<GunnarHj> It depends on tcl8.6, which is in main, and the dispatcher is a shell script run via tclsh8.6.
<tjaalton> seb128: I'll push it to debian
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, do you still plan to look at the gnome-getting-started-docs and gnome-user-docs updates?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes.. But they are still on 3.33.90, and since they are not affecting anything else, I feel I'd better wait for 3.34.0 (at least). Am I missing anything by thinking so?
<seb128> GunnarHj, we updated all the other GNOME components, and technical it's a new serie and we missed feature freeze and need a ffe now (though maybe less true for documentation)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I would expect it to go with the rest of GNOME
<GunnarHj> seb128: Doing it in Ubuntu is easy, and I could do that later today, if you like. Updating Debian's repos is more work, and it would be good to only need to do that once IMO.
<seb128> GunnarHj, if you could update for Ubuntu for now that would be nice
<seb128> we can do Debian once 3.34 is out
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, will do. Btw, as regards Debian, would it be possible that you give me write access to those repos? Would be a bit inconvenient to handle new upstream via merge requests.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't think I can ask, maybe check L_aney (he's travelling today though) if he remembers what is needed to be added
<seb128> tjaalton, also do you think we could update libxkbcommon through Debian?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure, I can ask him. I just created an own repo, and noticed that there is a setting for inviting additional members.
<seb128> tjaalton, also libx11?
<cyphermox> GunnarHj: no; this is exactly what we don't want (a tcl script in the boot path)
<cyphermox> tcl8.6 isn't currently part of the boot path, nothing needs it, so loading yet another interpreter to run a single script is really not great for boot speed and performance
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: That's what I feared you should say, so I'm about to fix the patch instead. ;)
<cyphermox> GunnarHj: if you think this is no longer an issue, best would be to pitch it to vorlon; he was the original requester for fixing usb-modeswitch :)
<cyphermox> tbh, I understand the concerns, but I'm not sure how much of an effect it has on boot speed, compared to the sustained effort of maintaining that patch
<cyphermox> otoh, by now usb-modeswitch strikes me as pretty much a dead thing, used less and less
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: I'm not skilled enough to argue with any of you on that topic.
<cyphermox> GunnarHj: please don't think like that, that's just not true
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: And yes, not much happens upstream with usb-modeswitch nowadays.
<cyphermox> we all start from somewhere, I expect fixing the patch is also weirdish
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: It is, but it's done now. :)
<cyphermox> it was a very crude patch using just C and as few things as possible
<cyphermox> oh, cool
<cyphermox> GunnarHj: if you noticed, it's like a third-grader did a word-for-word translation of some bad essay from one language to another ;)
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Haha, TBH i haven't looked much at the code. The OP pointed to the problem, so I just removed a trailing newline from a string.
<cyphermox> ah, cool
<tjaalton> seb128: eventually es
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> there's bunch of janitorial things to finish acrosse the whole stack
<tjaalton> -e
<seb128> tjaalton, sorry for the nags, I'm still trying to get on top of https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop-packages.html, we are getting there :)
<seb128> tjaalton, unsure if you saw but I updated a good stack of the xthings which were a minor behind for eoan
<tjaalton> there hasn't been anyone else doing updates in the past 6mo or so
<tjaalton> on debian side
<seb128> is the stack in lowNMU? ;)
<tjaalton> dunno
<seb128> I can maybe upload those to Debian at the start of the next Ubuntu cycle if they still haven't got updated
<tjaalton> should land in git too
<seb128> right
<willcooke> night all
<k_alam> Laney: Hi, u there ?
<k_alam> Laney: There is some issue with recent gnome-session update, if I try to update, it tries to uninstall unity-session ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-29
 * duflu spies Intel 10th gen CPUs in bug reports from OEM people and gets excited
<duflu> Jet lagged jamesh?
<duflu> Or flying out soon?
<jamesh> flying home later today
<jamesh> and apparently with a 7.5 hour layover in Doha :-(
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> hi didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> and good morning jibel
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> hey jibel, duflu, oSoMoN
<clobrano> good morning 0/
<didrocks> hey clobrano
<ricotz> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning clobrano, ricotz
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<ricotz> oSoMoN, didrocks, hey
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, is there some reasoning for switching to clang for ff69?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, the ppc64el builds would fail or fail to run in all sorts of ways with gcc
<ricotz> oSoMoN, does this correspond to the build policy between mozilla and canonical?
<oSoMoN> I would have preferred to anticipate that and do the switch in the beta branches
<oSoMoN> ricotz, also clang is used by upstream to produce official builds, so this better aligns with them
<ricotz> I see, and yes, switching it now it quite something
<ricotz> oSoMoN, still the changelog must provide some information about why doing this
<ricotz> or some bug report
<ricotz> did you try to build it with llvm-9 on eaon yet?
<oSoMoN> not yet, no
<oSoMoN> ricotz, your help is welcome if you want to test that
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hmm, I can follow this with 70, but as you said it is a quite late invasive change for 69
<duflu> Morning ricotz
<ricotz> hey duflu
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<jibel> is night mode gone from gnome-shell?
<jibel> I'm stuck with a red-ish display
<duflu> jibel, sometimes colour profiles stick. Try just toggling the colour profile in settings
<jibel> duflu, I've no color profile
<duflu> And if you don't need one then delete the default, which fixes a bug
<jibel> duflu, there use to be a mode to shift to red based on time of the day
<jibel> duflu, and I'm block in night mode
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> the night mode is in the display settings panel
<duflu> jibel, I can't find the setting. Might just be gnome-control-center though. To fix it you might need to hack gsettings
<seb128> it's in the control center yes
<duflu> seb128, not in 3.33
<seb128> it's a page in display
<duflu> For at least two of us
<duflu> Nope
<seb128> well it is
<seb128> maybe it's not working for you
<seb128> but by design/code that's where it's supposed to be
<duflu> Probably the feature still exists, but the GUI is strangely gone
<seb128> it was moved in https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/commit/50be7b13c
<duflu> Ah! Bad design
<seb128> it's supposed to be  a row on the page
<duflu> jibel, it was moved to a button in the titlebar
<duflu> No wonder we couldn't find it
<seb128> that
<RAOF> Oooooh.
<RAOF> My screen blanks each time the AMD gpu gets (temporarily) turned on!
<seb128> hey RAOF
 * RAOF notices this because opening the Display tab causes the discrete GPU to be turned on.
<RAOF> Hey seb128!
<duflu> I don't consider the titlebar "in a page"
<duflu> Plus the colour makes it less obvious
<seb128> is it better in Adwaita?
<seb128> could be a theme problem...
<duflu> Not sure, but that wouldn't move it
<seb128> right, but that is not a new problem
<seb128> even fileselector widgets have actions in the tittlebar
<seb128> I don't like that design decision of GNOME either...
<duflu> seb128, I think the problem is more g-c-c-specific. If you select a panel then you don't expect the contents of that panel to be outside of it
<seb128> duflu, you should open a bug on gitlab as design feedback
<duflu> seb128, design bugs are hard and slow, but more to the point I already had a heated discussion with its author yesterday
<duflu> So no more comments for a while
<seb128> :(
<seb128> George again?
<seb128> was it on gitlab/about the revert?
<duflu> No, not related
<duflu> They are keen to land geometric-picking but apparently intend to rewrite it. Just never said so in the MR
<duflu> And still haven't said so publically
<duflu> So I just ended up saying, yeah fine
<duflu> Or publicly
<duflu> In better news, mutter 3.33.91 brings one frame lower output latency to Xorg, as well as lower input latency for touchpad scrolling
<duflu> Feels good, but there's more yet to land for smoother rendering
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, désolé j'ai oublié de répondre avec les discussions, en forme ? :)
<seb128> duflu, getting there! slow, but still :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, hâte d’être en vacances et encore 10000 trucs à faire avant
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<seb128> un peu pareil :)
<jibel> duflu, thanks. I didn't see it at all. buttons in the title bar are really a bad choice
<jibel> however the feature is broken somehow. enabling/disabling it doesn't change the color and my display is still red
<jibel> août 29 09:48:01 sark gsd-color[21255]: could not find device: property match 'XRANDR_name'='HDMI-0' does not exist
<jibel> août 29 09:48:01 sark gsd-color[21255]: could not find device: property match 'XRANDR_name'='HDMI-0' does not exist
<jibel> I suppose this is why
 * jibel files a bug
<seb128> file it upstream please
<seb128> we don't have anyone downstream to deal with that atm I think
<jibel> I cannot adjust the system volume in gnome-control-center, there is no cursor on the slider. Is anyone else seeing that?
<duflu> jibel, yeah it's broken. Needs a bug. Though the shell menu works
<jibel> I'll file a bug for that too
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> jibel, actually for me that's because sound isn't working
<duflu> I can select the device though
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<Laney> hello
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> hi duflu
<Laney> seb128: did you see https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg ?
<Laney> umm https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<seb128> Laney, yes, doko commented about it on the rygel MIR, thx
<Laney> cool
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), how is it going with vala 0.46?
<ricotz> Laney, hey
<Laney> hi ricotz
<seb128> ricotz, hey, we got busy getting the main part of the desktop updated and missed feature freeze, we would need a ffe now
<seb128> also I'm on holidays tonight for a week so probably not something I'm going to be able to help with until I'm back
<ricotz> seb128, I see, too bad, I am hoping for it getting into eoan
<seb128> you could file the ffe :)
<ricotz> seb128, this would lead to a lot of work :(
<seb128> the ffe bug? it's only a few lines of rational, you have a test rebuild ppa ready
<ricotz> time which is better invested upstream
<seb128> k, as you prefer
<ricotz> the ppa is outdated already, I guess
<seb128> we will likely not have 0.46 this cycle is no-one is wanting to help with it though
<seb128> right but it gives an indication
<ricotz> with work, I mean fixing those those failures for ancient packages
<seb128> yeah, well it's the deal if we want to update
<ricotz> correct
<ginggs> did something break unity desktop yesterday?
<seb128> specifics?
<willcooke> On E?  L_aney commented on discourse that it's likely related to the systemd work
<ginggs> yes, on eoan.  k_alam asked yesterday "There is some issue with recent gnome-session update, if I try to update, it tries to uninstall unity-session ?"
<ginggs> my unity-session didn't get removed, but whenever I try to log in, the screen goes blank, and after a few seconds I end up at the login screen again
<seb128> ginggs, see https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-unity-session-in-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/10690/64
<seb128> L_aney uploaded a fix now it
<ginggs> seb128: thank you!
<seb128> Laney, no upload on eoan-changes/launchpad, in case it failed to upload and you didn't notice
<seb128> (worked now)
<Laney> I'm having some connection issues with the Canonical network
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, did you try to new Shell with the "autohide" behavior for the dock? I wonder if this is what is making it crashing
<didrocks> I have weird "push here" behavior (like the dock is hiding/showing/hiding/showing very quickly)
<didrocks> so, there is at least this bug
<didrocks> and I'm unsure if the crash is related or not yet
<didrocks> (apport is collecting the trace)
<seb128> let me try to turn that on, I've been on the new stack since before GUADEC and got 0 crash here
<didrocks> seb128: not 100% hit
<seb128> (but also intel where I expect you have nvidia?)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> at least the "autohide bug" shouldn't be (or would it?) card-specific
<didrocks> but right now, the dock is showing up properly :/
<didrocks> oh, I have 2 monitors now that I'm back home
<didrocks> and the dock is between the 2 monitors
<didrocks> maybe that's what triggering the issue
<didrocks> (but again, can't get back the "show" bug that I already got 3 times)
<didrocks> Trevinho: seb128: I subscribed you both on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1841921, let's see once retraced
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1841921 not found
<didrocks> "503 (Service Unavailable). Failed to subscribe Marco Trevisan (Treviño)." I see how some people are doing on their bug strategy :p
<seb128> didrocks, thx, autohide on single screen and no segfault so far here
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, didn't get a new one either, but 3 in a raw is concerning
<didrocks> and my setup didn't change: 2 monitors, dock in between since the crash :p
<didrocks> at least, we have a stracktrace, let's see once retraced
<didrocks> and once launchpad will let me subcribe Trevinho to the bug…
<Trevinho> Ahahaha.... Bugwalled!
 * didrocks checks launchpad commits from Trevinho
<didrocks> ahhhhhhhhhhhh, you are now subscribed, mwahahahahaha
<seb128> hey Trevinho, did you have a safe trip back?
<didrocks> lalala, crash again :/
<didrocks> seems definitively related to revealing the dock
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, got home quite late (3am) as there was half hour delay and I had to drive one hour to get home (and thank God I took the car or I would have been stuck in the airport or forced to taxi to an hotel)
 * didrocks turns autohide off for now
<Trevinho> so I swapped today to help dayana in her last full day here
<didrocks> Trevinho: waow, 3am, was it scheduled like that or you got delayed?
<seb128> Trevinho, stop being on the computer then :)
<didrocks> so, duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1841794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1841794 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in g_log_default_handler() ... from ObjectInstance::~ObjectInstance() [usually logging "Finalizing wrapper for an already freed object of type: Clutter.PropertyTransition"]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> (and already 3 duplicates)
<Trevinho> didrocks: was 00.35, then luggage, delay + car home from Bologna to Florence
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, from Bologna… yeah, that explains
<didrocks> take some rest! :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah direct flights were only by Ryanair in Italy so I preferred to move to get the fight than doing changes and pay a flight to Greece 500€
<didrocks> make sense
<didrocks> hum, no more repeated key with my integrated volume up/down key on my keyboard
<didrocks> (long press -> only one tick)
<didrocks> seb128: do you reproduce this as well? ^ (keep volume up pressed for instance, I just have one volume increase)
<Laney> nope, works for me
<didrocks> doesn't on my internal & external keyboard (only for volume, works for brightness)
<seb128> didrocks, key repeat doesn't work for me either
<seb128> Laney, you and your wayland session :p
<didrocks> cking: thanks for answering! That was my bet, but I preferred getting an authoritative answer
<cking> didrocks, no problem :-)
<Laney> could be
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, key repeat works (and play sounds which I think it didn't do before) when under wayland
<seb128> also I got the segfault playing a bit with the dock on autohide between monitors
<didrocks> ok, so xorg-specific, let me file a bug
<seb128> so no nvidia specific
<seb128> upstream please :)
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> but still one on our side for tracking?
<seb128> if you believe it's rls-ee material sure, otherwise unsure it's very useful
<seb128> but doesn't hurt either
<seb128> the segfault seems to happen easily when playing with the dock and doing some dnd of icons when e.g nautilus is over it
<didrocks> yeah, seeing that we got 1 bug + 3 duplicates in one day, sounds like it will be popular
<seb128> it's a real bug, I can't trigger it in single monitor
<didrocks> which explains why I didn't see it either before getting back home
<seb128> likely one for Trevinho once he's back to work, tomorrow or next week
<seb128> Laney, thx for upstreaming that gcc sound issue :-)
<Laney> np
<Wimpress> Afternoon Laney.
<Wimpress> Th Ubuntu MATE 19.10 daily image is exhibiting an interesting feature.
<Wimpress> It boots GNOME Shell.
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> is it loading in french at least? ;)
<Wimpress> I know you've all just been to GUADEC and are feeling super enthusiatic, but... ;-)
<Laney> have you done some investigation that led you to ping me?
<seb128> give it at least  a few days before jugging if you like it or not!
<Laney> Probably some dependency change
<Wimpress> GNOME Shell is being pulled in via update-notifier, which is seeded by Ubuntu MATE.
<Wimpress> update-notifier Recommends: gnome-shell | notification-daemon
<Wimpress> mate-notification-daemon Provides: notification-daemon.
<Wimpress> It's been that way for years.
<Laney> Something must have changed.
<Wimpress> in the last 24 hours, GNOME Shell is now pulled in to Ubuntu MATE.
<Laney> There are multiple chains, that's not going to be the oen.
<Laney> one.
<seb128> Wimpress, does 'aptitude why gnome-shell' is helpful?
<Wimpress> Yeah, that ^ is what led me to update-notifier.
<Wimpress> I was just asking in case it prompted anything regarding system and user session.
<Wimpress> Clearly not, I'll go hunting...
<Wimpress> *systemd and user session
<Laney> You shouldn't have gnome-shell on the ISO, that's orthogonal to the systemd stuff
<Laney> it'll be a packaging level thing
<RikMills> Wimpress: kylin mentioned the same thing the other day. i.e. gnome-shell getting pulled in
<seb128> update-notifier didn't change since aug 1st
<seb128> so not likely it
<RikMills> * Chose ubuntu-session to satisfy gnome-shell
<RikMills> * Chose gnome-shell to satisfy libnotify4
<RikMills> ^^ from kylins germninate
<Wimpress> RikMills: Thanks. I'll take a look.
<Laney> Good luck /o\
<Laney> Wimpress: had a look and I can't immediately see what's going on
<Laney> it does look like it's pulling gnome-shell due to libnotify4, but mate-notification-daemon ought to be satisfying that recommends too, so I'm not quite sure
<Wimpress> Laney: Yeah, I'm just testing what happends if I add libnotify4 to the Ubuntu MATE core seed and meta packages.
<Wimpress> This germinate output is also "interesting"
<Wimpress> * Chose gnome-shell to satisfy screen-resolution-extra
 * oSoMoN logs off for 10 days, see ya all in a while!
<didrocks> see you oSoMoN
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-30
<jibel> hi all
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> And morning didrocks
<didrocks> good morning duflu
<jibel> Hi didrocks
<jibel> and duflu
<jibel> didrocks, I'll be a bit late today, kids are back to school
<didrocks> jibel: salut ! sure, no worry
<clobrano> hey, good morning all 0/
<didrocks> hey clobrano
<clobrano> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> clobrano: I'm fine, thanks. Yourself?
<clobrano> I'm fine too :)
<duflu> Morning clobrano
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<Wimpress> Laney: Well I got to the bottom of why Ubuntu MATE became Ubuntu GNOME and it is utterly bewildering.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1841957/comments/9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1841957 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "The system installed from Ubuntu-MATE 20190829.1 ISO has GNOME Shell and GDM3 as default" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> Not looking for an explaination, just closing the loop.
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> o/
<duflu> Quiet day I think
<Wimpress> Excellent. I've basically been out of the office for a month with events and vacation. Big backlog...
<Trevinho> Laney: do you think I could prepare a FFe on tracker? :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: Laney is off todayn, he will be back on Monday
<Trevinho> oh, yeah I noticed when going through the email backlog
<Trevinho> thanks
<kenvandine> Wimpress: wow... MATE became GNOME
<kenvandine> Wimpress: funny bug
<Wimpress> kenvandine: I'm here for your amusement kenvandine ;-)
<kenvandine> Wimpress: :-p
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-24
<callmepk> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> Good morning all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel 
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Good afternoon/morning callmepk, oSoMoN, jibel, didrocks 
<callmepk> good morning/afternoon duflu oSoMoN jibel didrocks 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, callmepk 
<jibel> bonjour duflu callmepk 
<didrocks> hey duflu , callmepk, oSoMoN, jibel 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<pieq> Hello everyone!
<pieq> (yes, I cheat)
<callmepk> lol hello pieq 
<didrocks> hey pieq 
<oSoMoN> hey pieq 
<duflu> Hi pieq 
<duflu> Although by cheating you may expect billions of replies
<duflu> Or the subset in this channel
<pieq> it's a good way to check who's actually reading this channel :P
<marcustomlinson> morning callmepk oSoMoN jibel didrocks duflu pieq
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson , how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing alright thanks, you?
<seb128> I'm alright!
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, salut seb128 
<callmepk> good morning marcustomlinson seb128 
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ? bon w.e ? ca va comme vous voulez les travaux ?
<seb128> hey callmepk 
<didrocks> seb128: difficile, mais on avance petit à petit, merci :) et toi, week-end relax ?
<seb128> didrocks, ça va oui, aussi relax que ça peut être avec les gosses ... :-)
 * seb128 doesn't have a phone anymore, #repairfail
<seb128> (went to change the usb-c port which was moving/problematic for a while, but they said it was not the port, after putting the new one it was still not connecting, but not at all rather than randomly, result I can't charge anymore and it's flat now :/)
<didrocks> went there as well, tried to repair 2 phones, 2 failures…
<duflu> Morning seb128. Wireless charging next time?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<seb128> oSoMoN, lut! wb! had nice holidays?
<duflu> (as in check that the next phone supports Qi)
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, very nice and relaxing, thanks!
<seb128> duflu, I guess, though I was reading an article about how it uses quite some more power to charge, waste of energy :-/
<duflu> seb128, well, yeah, add it to the list of other luxuries that are a waste of energy
<marcustomlinson> welcome back oSoMoN
<duflu> Oh, seb128 was your broken phone a Nokia?
<duflu> I recall my father went through two of those with faulty USB-C recently
<seb128> duflu, no, samsung
<didrocks> the 2 samsung tablets I had got exactly the same issue
<seb128> now to decide on a new one
<didrocks> consequence: I don’t have any tablet anymore :p
<seb128> usb-c seems fragile, I don't think it's vendor specific
<didrocks> (but it was not usb-c, still already fragile)
<duflu> seb128, good timing at least. Pixel 4a is almost in stock, if Android is what you want
<seb128> though I've been annoyed with that phone from almost the beginning by the fact that it was often telling me there was humidity in the port (which was buggy) and that blocked the charge :-/
<seb128> duflu, right, it's a bit on the expensive side for me, I don't like to spent too much on phones :-)
<duflu> I guess you should also factor in how frequently they get replaced, and the length of software updates. I think iPhones are around 6 years now
<duflu> Or if you're like my cousin then estimate there's only ever 12 months before it gets dropped in the ocean or otherwise destroyed
<RAOF> "seb128" (https://matrix.to/#/@freenode_seb128:matrix.org): Hey, we in the SRU team were wondering about the scope of the GNOME MRE. Particularly: it's restricted to core GNOME apps and components. Is there a list of what is a core GNOME component anywhere?
<seb128> RAOF, hey, I replied the other day that I was unsure how those are handled nowadays
<RAOF> Ah, sorry. I obviously missed that.
<seb128> using https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/ doesn't sound like a match of what we want...
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> so yeah, sorry, we probably need to give that some extra consideration ... is there a mailing list discuss or something on the topic?
<RAOF> So, we found https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-build-meta/-/tree/master/elements/core which seems reasonable?
<RAOF> We have neither a SRU-team mailing list, nor an archive-admin mailing list.
<RAOF> We probably should! :)
<ricotz> in addition to "core there is "sdk" -- https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-build-meta/-/tree/master/elements/sdk
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<marcustomlinson> hey ricotz
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<RAOF> "ricotz" (https://matrix.to/#/@freenode_ricotz:matrix.org): yeah, but SDK clearly contains non-GNOME things. I don't think you'd get many takers if you claimed krb5 under the GNOME MRE 😉
<RAOF> Also, hi!
<duflu> seb128, do you want me to get the fix for bug 1866194 committed for focal? I don't have a test environment for it but SRU testing would work
<ubot5> bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Focal) "External audio device shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker, or none at all." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866194
<duflu> The OEM guys are pretty busy with focal laptop enablment so we could just drop it into git and wait in line
<ricotz> RAOF, hey, yeah, but sdk actually contains the "core", glib and gtk ;)
<seb128> duflu, commiting to git sounds fine to me yes
<duflu> Heh. Just when I had started on another gnome-shell task and cooking dinner. I'll see how many of those I get done today
<pieq> duflu, I gotta run, but if you need help with validation of this bug on given hardware or with a given scenario, just let me know. You could also get in touch with Rex Tsai on that matter, I think
<duflu> No hurry today
<duflu> Good night
<pieq> (I'm talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1866194 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Focal) "External audio device shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker, or none at all." [High,In progress]
<duflu> Yep
<pieq> 👍
 * pieq bye
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 88ad0e7 Sebastien Bacher debian/ changelog patches/0009-lock-Add-Lock-Screen-on-Suspend-option.patch patches/0015-connectivity-add-network-connectivity-checking-toggl.patch * https://deb.li/3ysQN
<KGB-0> * d/p/0009-lock-Add-Lock-Screen-on-Suspend-option.patch,
<KGB-0>   d/p/0015-connectivity-add-network-connectivity-checking-toggl.patch:
<KGB-0>   - updated to work correctly with the new libhandy
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 2deb4f2 Sebastien Bacher debian/ changelog patches/series patches/ubuntu_restore_sharing.patch * https://deb.li/EsJc
<KGB-0> * debian/patches/ubuntu_restore_sharing.patch:
<KGB-0>   - restore the ability to share the screen using vino, upstream is using
<KGB-0>     gnome-remote-desktop but that's not enabled in Ubuntu
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<Wimpress> I am PTO today. Working on some community projects.
<Wimpress> seb128: Can I ask a favour?
<Wimpress> ayatana-indicator-sound is in the upload queue for Groovy. 
<Wimpress> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/+queue
<Wimpress> As far as you can tell, is there anything going to prevent it from migrating from proposed?
<Wimpress> It is the last component from the Ayatana project I require to migrate Ubuntu MATE.
<Wimpress> Something I'd like to do later today if possible.
<seb128> Wimpress, hey, sure, let me review it
<didrocks999> seb128: if you need anything for me, do not hesitate
<seb128> thanks but it should be alright
<marcustomlinson> morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> Good morning
<kenvandine> Or afternoon :-)
<luna_> hello 
<luna_> Watching Debconf but 20 minutes pause currently
<hellsworth> good morning folks
<luna_> hey
<didrocks999> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hiya didrocks999 how's it going?
<hellsworth> i don't know why https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages says that libreoffice is waiting on essentially all builds.. when all of the builds passed just fine
<didrocks999> hellsworth: still busy time, but good :) You?
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> i'm ok.. there are large mountains on fire here so the air is very smokey
<didrocks999> urgh :(
<didrocks999> hellsworth: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html has more info
<didrocks999> libreoffice-nogui/amd64 in main cannot depend on libreoffice-impress-nogui in universe
<didrocks999> so yeah, the message is misleading on the other page
<didrocks999> libreoffice-nogui/amd64 in main cannot depend on libreoffice-writer-nogui in universe
<didrocks999> (and so on…)
<didrocks> is that a package split or anything?
<hellsworth> yeah hmm thank you didrocks 
<hellsworth> i have no idea.. going to look into it now though
<hellsworth> ricotz: fyi ^^
<didrocks> 2 things: either it’s a split, we had the -writer and other in -no-gui and we can promote those to main
<didrocks> or -no-gui is not needed in main
<didrocks> those 2 are straightfoward to fix (if you ask any AA like seb or I)
<hellsworth> thank you :)
<hellsworth> the advice is appreciated :)
<didrocks> …or we gain new functionality, and depending on the code, we need a quick pre-MIR-check review (which I can do)
<didrocks> yw
<ricotz> didrocks, libreoffice-nogui should be good in universe
<ricotz> hellsworth, the new metapackage libreoffice-nogui can be demoted to universe where the other -nogui packages are
<hellsworth> alright that sounds good. any thoughts on how to do that? im going to go ask the internet too but never hurts to ask :)
<hellsworth> yeah it would be great if there was a key/value pair for setting the archive the libreoffice-nogui package could be submitted to
<ricotz> hellsworth, this has nothing to with the packaging, only the ubuntu archive itself
<ricotz> so some archive admin would need to flip some switch :)
<didrocks999> I probably was disconnected at the start of the discussion, mind pasting it?
<hellsworth> i'd be happy to didrocks999 
<didrocks999> hellsworth: I got starting from "17:22:34      hellsworth | yeah it would be great …"
<ricotz> <ricotz> didrocks, libreoffice-nogui should be good in universe
<ricotz> <ricotz> hellsworth, the new metapackage libreoffice-nogui can be demoted to universe where the other -nogui packages are
<ricotz> <hellsworth> alright that sounds good. any thoughts on how to do that? im going to go ask the internet too but never hurts to ask :)
<didrocks999> ack, let me check reverse dependencies :)
<didrocks999> (note: it’s not seeded directly)
<hellsworth> https://pastebin.com/m15T5ych
<didrocks999> ack, thanks!
<hellsworth> didrocks999: i cut out all of the connection info since it seemed like there were a lot of reconnections
<didrocks999> I will just look at what is pulling it in the new package
<didrocks999> probably a recommends of something
<didrocks999> interesting, nothing is pulling it
<didrocks999> I think what happened is that an AA NEWed libreoffice-nogui without overrides and so, it ended up in main wrongly
<didrocks999> demoting it, anyway, I’ll check if something want to put it back
<didrocks999> but no recommends/depends I can see, nor any regexp in the seed
<hellsworth> oh interesting indeed. thank so so much didrocks999 :D
<didrocks999> (too many 9, so too many disconnections :p)
<didrocks> hellsworth: ricotz: done (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F5nd7k7Mrj/)
<hellsworth> didrocks: since you just demoted libreoffice-nogui then can we go ahead and launch rebuilds to get it through proposed?
<didrocks> hellsworth: oh, no need for rebuilds
<hellsworth> nice and thank you!
<didrocks> just wait for the archive to notice it
<hellsworth> ok cool
<didrocks> then, if all autopkgtests pass, it should migrate
<hellsworth> right
<didrocks> the message in the #by-team variant is just wrong, it’s not missing binaries
<hellsworth> ok it's nice to know that it was just wrong :)
<hellsworth> made it confusing
<didrocks> (well, I think if #by-team is just looking at main, technically, the deps were missing there :p)
<didrocks> but still confusing message
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-25
<callmepk> good morning
<pieq> Morning callmepk !
<callmepk> hi pieq 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppersg
<jibel> Good morning everyone
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and jibel 
<duflu> Afternoon callmepk and pieq 
<callmepk> morning oSoMoN jibel duflu 
<ricotz> good morning
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey, I am going to push TB 68.12.0 to the mozillateam ppa
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<oSoMoN> hey jibel, duflu, callmepk, ricotz, didrocks 
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack, thanks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey duflu 
<luna_> Firefox 80 is released now
<oSoMoN> not according to https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/releases/
<oSoMoN> (I'm working on the update fwiw)
<luna_> https://www.ghacks.net/2020/08/25/here-is-what-is-new-and-changed-in-firefox-80-0/ 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson 
<luna_> morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN and luna_
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks999> hey marcustomlinson & seb128 
<marcustomlinson> hi seb128 and didrocks999
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson and seb128 
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<seb128> hey didrocks, marcustomlinson , duflu 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN 
<luna_> oSoMoN: installed the snp for now :)
<luna_> snap*
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master ff3a585 Sebastien Bacher debian/ changelog patches/0024-display-Allow-fractional-scaling-to-be-enabled.patch * fix the missing control with the new libhandy (lp: #1892833) * https://deb.li/3yypV
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1892833 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Fractional Scaling toggle is blank/missing in Settings" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892833
<ahasenack> good morning
<seb128> hey ahasenack 
<ahasenack> heya, wrong channel, but good morning nevertheless :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-25
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 25 13:30:18 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-25 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), heather, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, l-aney (out), marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<hellsworth> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<jibel> \O
<seb128> I hope everyone is doing fine! let's get started
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-25 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<seb128> reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<didrocks1> o/
<seb128> no desktop section
<seb128> didrocks1, alternating the numebers? ;-)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> 1+999=1000 :)
<seb128> no unassigned one
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-25 | Current topic: rls-ff-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<luna_> missing the meeting today attending Debconf 
<seb128> the desktop ones are assigned, we just need to clean out tags
<seb128> luna_, enjoy debconf!
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> those are either assigned or incomplete or fix commited
<seb128> #topic rls-gg-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-25 | Current topic: rls-gg-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1892358
<ubot5> bug 1892358 in qemu (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest success rate dropped inhibiting proposed migration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892358
<seb128> that's a problem in systemd, it just got assigned to other components to reflect status on the by team report it looks like
<seb128> unsure what to do in those cases...
<seb128> cpaelzer, ^ technically that's invalid of e.g glib or iputils no?
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<didrocks1> seb128: weechat is doing it for me (and keep dropping/lagging :/)
<seb128> those are assigned and just need cleanups
<seb128> didrocks1, no worry! good luck, hopefully you get a landline internet again soon enough
<marcustomlinson1> didrocks1: wear your 1 with pride
<seb128> k, so I think that's it for bugs
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-package
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-25 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-package
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<oSoMoN> waiting eagerly for didrocksNaN :)
<didrocks1> heh
<seb128> so, I think there is nothing we need to focus on atm there, the report is a moving target today due to the libffi transition that got started yesterday
<seb128> some flakyness and retries needed
<seb128> sounds like n-m vs dnsmasq might be a real problem that needs investigation is someone feels like poking at that one
<seb128> k, that's it for that proposed migration for this week I think
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-08-25 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> anything else?
<seb128> seems not (or I'm disconnected and just keep talking to myself there :p)
<Trevinho> haha, no alll good here :)
<didrocks1> seb128: that’s my world! :)
<seb128> ok, let's wrap then, short and efficient, thanks everyone!
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks1> thanks!
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> (and reminder that ff is this week)
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 25 13:42:26 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-08-25-13.30.moin.txt
<seb128> I feel like we didn't really start on any feature this cycle
 * seb128 wonders where the cycle went
<kenvandine> indeed
<Trevinho> yeah, I agree... but well post-LTS can be like that
<marcustomlinson1> thanks seb128
<oSoMoN> thanks all
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: would you please run these tests for me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R7tdskR5dp/
<marcustomlinson> sure
<hellsworth> many thanks :)
<marcustomlinson> done
<hellsworth> apreciate it!
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: you should have been Canadian ;)
<seb128> oSoMoN, I think you said that jsunit and enigmail should we removed from groovy? if so could you open a bug about it (it's recommended that removal has a papertrail report)
<oSoMoN> seb128, bug #1890787
<ubot5> bug 1890787 in jsunit (Ubuntu) "Please remove jsunit from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1890787
<seb128> oSoMoN, s/jsunit and// :p
<oSoMoN> enigmail won't be removed, the package has been updated to the latest upstream version that provides a wizard to import existing enigmail config into tb
<seb128> sorry, I checked only enigmail
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> my fault for not checking enough/relying on outdated info, thanks!
<oSoMoN> interesting read: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:OpenPGP:Migration-From-Enigmail
<oSoMoN> seb128, can you do the removal?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm doing it now
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<seb128> np (and done)
<kenvandine> seb128: BTW, I pushed an update icon to the thunderbird snap the other day and i have a WIP branch (not pushed yet) that updates it to use the snapcraft extension as well as enable portal use for opening attachments
<kenvandine> not quite working yet
 * kenvandine forgot to add that to the team updates :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ah ok
<kenvandine> i'm updating it to use the same TMPDIR solution that i did for firefox
<kenvandine> but it's not honoring GTK_USE_PORTAL and not sure why yet
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: ha.. sorry?
<marcustomlinson> :)
<hellsworth> i have a libreoffice build going on armhf that has been running for about 20 hours
<hellsworth> on my pi
<hellsworth> i'm so proud of the little guy chugging along all night
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center signed tags 66aba18 Sebastien Bacher ubuntu/1%3.37.90-1ubuntu2 * gnome-control-center Debian release 1:3.37.90-1ubuntu2 * https://deb.li/rS2l
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 13d2f8a Sebastien Bacher debian/changelog * upload to ubuntu * https://deb.li/3f5GI
<KGB-0> glib tags 98a56c1 Simon McVittie upstream/2.65.2 * Upstream version 2.65.2 * https://deb.li/zkPV
<KGB-0> glib upstream/latest 0518906 Simon McVittie * pushed 48 commits * https://deb.li/3oKfi
<KGB-0> glib pristine-tar 57ee37e Simon McVittie glib2.0_2.65.2.orig.tar.xz.delta glib2.0_2.65.2.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for glib2.0_2.65.2.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/i4Lsz
<ricotz> hellswor1, hey, could you push your git tag for lo 7.0.1~rc1, if you made one?
<KGB-1> mozjs pristine-tar 1570a73 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) mozjs78_78.1.0.orig.tar.xz.delta mozjs78_78.1.0.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mozjs78_78.1.0.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/RtID
<KGB-1> mozjs pristine-tar 88624cf Marco Trevisan (Treviño) mozjs78_78.2.0.orig.tar.xz.delta mozjs78_78.2.0.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mozjs78_78.2.0.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3zeiz
<KGB-1> mozjs tags beb8743 Marco Trevisan upstream/78.2.0 * Upstream version 78.2.0 * https://deb.li/33SAR
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-26
<pieq> Hello people!
<duflu> Hi pieq :)
<jibel> hi all
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<jibel> hi duflu 
<pieq> salut jibel 
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut pieq et didrocks 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut jibel, hey oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks & jibel 
<ricotz> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey ricotz 
<duflu> Morning didrocks, oSoMoN, ricotz 
<ricotz> hey didrocks duflu oSoMoN 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, ricotz 
<tkamppeter> Hi, I have a question because of the MIR for sane-airscan, bug 1891682, I have prepared a sane-backends package recommending sane-airscan and excluding the "escl" backend. Should I upload this now, before FF or only when the MIR is completely accepted?
<ubot5> bug 1891682 in sane-airscan (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sane-airscan" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891682
<didrocks> tkamppeter: I would say only when the MIR is completly accepted by security team
<didrocks> tkamppeter: in case it doesn’t make the cut
<didrocks> btw, kind reminder of my printer bug :)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, sorry, due to FF I was more concentrated about getting everything in which is a new feature, and there is also the Linux Plumbers MC on Friday.
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: would you please run some tests for me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BN3Z7WCPdM/
<marcustomlinson> morning hellsworth, sure
<kenvandine> hellsworth: good morning
<marcustomlinson> done
<hellsworth> thanks!!
<didrocks999> hello hellsworth 
<didrocks999> hey kenvandine 
<hellsworth> hey didrocks999 kenvandine marcustomlinson ... all you other fine folks :)
 * didrocks999 is only at 999 today, so no 1, 2, 3… better stability :p
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hey oSoMoN 
<ricotz> hey marcustomlinson hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hey ricotz
<hellsworth> fyi i pushed the 7.0.1 tag
<ricotz> hellsworth, I don't see it
<hellsworth> there should be a libreoffice_7.0.1_rc1_gcc9 tag
<ricotz> ok, but this is not what was uploaded
<ricotz> and never was, so this tag should not be there at all
<hellsworth> but this IS what was uploaded to groovy
<ricotz> this was uploaded https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?h=ubuntu-groovy-7.0&id=7caffca8aa740309c6865d47aeb674b332e528a2
<ricotz> and *not* https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?h=libreoffice_7.0.1_rc1_gcc9&id=ab7a137de89ddfef55ade56d0a1f51757898bf5a
<ricotz> hellsworth, I noticed an issue with the 6.4.6 source package
<ricotz> hellsworth, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1161319/
<ricotz> hellsworth, I have pushed the "libreoffice_7.0.1_rc1-0ubuntu1" tag
<hellsworth> i pushed a tag to the correct remote. no idea why it's not showing up. and i disagree that the _gcc9 tag was not what was uploaded to groovy
<hellsworth> regarding 6.4.6, that python patch came with pulling from debian-experimental-6.4 branch but i commented out the patch in the series file (because it wouldn't apply and when i looked at the core source, seems like it's not necessary anywyas)
<ricotz> hellsworth, the _gcc9 tag is wrong, and likely a intermediate test for you
<hellsworth> i would have used your 6.4.6 source assuming you would want that but they all have ~rc2 and renaming tarballs seems like a path to disaster
<ricotz> hellsworth, the python3.8 was applied upstream as a different version
<hellsworth> ricotz: i need to come back to this later. need to prepare for a couple of meetings
<ricotz> see https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/log/?h=ubuntu-groovy-7.0 where the tag points to the correct revision
<ricotz> hellsworth, alright, just wanted to point this problem out
<hellsworth> sure thanks
<ricotz> using "git push --tags" can be problematic while it will push all "local" tags
<ricotz> hellsworth, regarding 6.4.6, I don't want you to use the tarballs, just take those packages as guideline while they are available, and try avoid sneaking in changes like USE_GIT_TARBALLS=y
<hellsworth> well the USE_GIT_TARBALLS=y was an accident. that is the only problem i see
<ricotz> ok, and patches can be dropped if they are not needed anymore
<luna_> Has someone packaged todays release of Thunderbird for Ubuntu ?
<luna_> oSoMoN 
<luna_> looking at you
<luna_> yep: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/1:78.2.0+build1-0ubuntu2 
<luna_> found the answer myself :P
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I didn't dare to update to TB 78.2.0 yet, are you using it with gnupg?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I did some shallow testing, but I'm not using it personally with gnupg
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I see, I guess I will keep it pinned for some time ;)
<oSoMoN> not keen on experiencing regressions firsthand? ;)
<ricotz> not in this case :)
<luna_> ricotz: oSoMoN: mine crashed when i updated :( 
<luna_> is there any way to start it in debug mode to help you ?
<oSoMoN> luna_, the first thing to do is run the command I requested in bug #1893101
<ubot5> bug 1893101 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird 78.02.0 Crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893101
<luna_> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> luna_, so you downloaded the .deb file from launchpad and installed it with dpkg ?
<oSoMoN> luna_, what's the output of `dpkg -l | egrep "thunderbird|enigmail"`
<luna_> yep
<luna_> lemme check
<luna_> dpkg -l | egrep "thunderbird|enigmail"
<luna_> ii  thunderbird                                       1:78.2.0+build1-0ubuntu2              amd64        Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter
<luna_> iU  thunderbird-locale-sv-se                          1:78.2.0+build1-0ubuntu2              all          Transitional Swedish language pack for Thunderbird
<oSoMoN> luna_, you're probably missing newer dependencies that are in groovy-proposed, the first that comes to mind is libffi
<oSoMoN> using packages from groovy-proposed is a risky business, it might break your system easily
<luna_> installing that did not help
<oSoMoN> luna_, to do that properly you will need to enable groovy-proposed in your apt sources.list, run "apt update", and use apt to install the packages you're interested in (in this case thunderbird, use "apt reinstall" here), letting apt pull in all the right dependency versions, then disable groovy-proposed again
<luna_> did not get it to work, but its alright, can live with an older thunderbird
<KGB-1> mozjs debian/78/master Dimitri Ledkov * [open] merge request !1: Cet 68 * https://deb.li/36pxj
<KGB-1> mozjs debian/78/master Dimitri Ledkov * [update] merge request !1: Cet 68 * https://deb.li/36pxj
<KGB-1> mozjs debian/78/master Dimitri Ledkov * [update] merge request !1: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/36pxj
<KGB-1> mozjs debian/68/master Dimitri Ledkov * [update] merge request !1: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/36pxj
<KGB-1> mozjs debian/78/master Dimitri Ledkov * [open] merge request !2: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/bpLN
<KGB-1> mozjs debian/78/master Dimitri Ledkov * [update] merge request !2: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/bpLN
<KGB-1> mozjs debian/68/master Dimitri Ledkov * [update] merge request !1: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/36pxj
 * xnox can't hide from KGB
<mdeslaur> heh
<KGB-0> mozjs debian/78/master Marco Trevisan * [approved] merge request !2: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/bpLN
<KGB-0> mozjs debian/78/master Marco Trevisan * [merge] merge request !2: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/bpLN
<KGB-0> mozjs debian/68/master Marco Trevisan * [approved] merge request !1: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/36pxj
<KGB-0> mozjs debian/68/master Marco Trevisan * [merge] merge request !1: Disable CET protection in mozjs, until after JIT is ported upstream. * https://deb.li/36pxj
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-27
<KGB-0> mutter pristine-tar 1cdb1e7 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) mutter_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz.delta mutter_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mutter_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3a0eE
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/latest 63e312b Marco Trevisan * pushed 654 commits * https://deb.li/rug4
<pieq> G'day!
<KGB-0> gnome-shell tags 15ab0d1 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.4-1ubuntu2_build1 * Debian release 3.36.4-1ubuntu2~build1 * https://deb.li/i7HZd
<KGB-0> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 3a7e0f8 Ken VanDine debian/ changelog .gitignore * Import Debian changes 3.36.4-1ubuntu2~build1 * https://deb.li/3jIgg
<duflu> Hi pieq 
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Hi callmepk 
<callmepk>  morning duflu 
<KGB-1> mozjs tags da7c3a5 Marco Trevisan upstream/68.12.0 * Upstream version 68.12.0 * https://deb.li/3iZQy
<KGB-1> mozjs upstream/68 35253ce Marco Trevisan (Treviño) (2829 files in 17 dirs) * New upstream version 68.12.0 * https://deb.li/i28v4
<KGB-1> mozjs pristine-tar 0ed83ad Marco Trevisan (Treviño) mozjs68_68.12.0.orig.tar.xz.delta mozjs68_68.12.0.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mozjs68_68.12.0.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/wO3U
<KGB-2> gnome-shell tags 66c303e Marco Trevisan upstream/3.37.91 * Upstream version 3.37.91 * https://deb.li/zshz
<KGB-2> gnome-shell upstream/latest b1c285c Marco Trevisan * pushed 568 commits * https://deb.li/387ys
<KGB-2> gnome-shell pristine-tar 4a83060 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) gnome-shell_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-shell_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-shell_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/Ht2I
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<luna_> morning
<jibel> morning all
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel 
<oSoMoN> hey luna_ 
<KGB-0> gnome-shell-extensions tags 7c0adba Marco Trevisan upstream/3.37.91 * Upstream version 3.37.91 * https://deb.li/3pSrM
<KGB-0> gnome-shell-extensions upstream/latest 8b9be8f Marco Trevisan * pushed 74 commits * https://deb.li/iQ50j
<KGB-0> gnome-shell-extensions pristine-tar eaa5c0d Marco Trevisan (Treviño) gnome-shell-extensions_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-shell-extensions_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-shell-extensions_3.37.91.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/xtW7
<didrocks> hey luna_, jibel , oSoMoN 
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks, jibel, luna_ 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128 
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<duflu> jibel, the "current" groovy daily is from July!? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<luna_> duflu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20200826/
<duflu> luna_, that's not current (not passed testing)
<jibel> duflu, not anymore
<duflu> jibel, awesome thanks
<luna_> duflu: ah
<xnox> seb128:  about gamemode, i see in gamemode.ini there is defaultgov= commented out. If one sets that to ondemand, will that only switch to that when "exiting gamemode" or will it also set it on boot too?
<xnox> i only see user level gamemoded service, not system one
<xnox> it would be nice to have something like: sudo /usr/libexec/cpugovctl set ondemand
<xnox> or whatever the default is specified in gamemode.ini
<seb128> xnox, only when exiting, it was commented out because otherwise it would set to ondemand when exiting even if that was not the default when it started
<duflu> xnox is this missing updates pocket temporary? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<duflu> I will assume so and check again tomorrow
<xnox> duflu:  i am confused about your question.
<duflu> xnox, the absence of any groovy-updates for the kernel
<duflu> Is it just in transition?
<xnox> duflu:  there is no security or update in groovy, because it is development release.
<xnox> duflu:  security and updates are only for stable releases. like they always have.....
<xnox> duflu:  why do you expect groovy-updates? and what do you think it should have?
<duflu> xnox, fair point. How then can I force groovy to update to 5.8?
<xnox> duflu:  you don't need to force anything.
<xnox> duflu:  v5.8 is in groovy-release.
<xnox> meaning just "groovy"
<xnox> because during development that is not frozen.....
<xnox> duflu:  simply apt update / full-upgrade.....
<duflu> xnox, that doesn't change anything. Still kernel 5.4
<xnox> duflu:  do you have metapackage installed? you should always have linux-generic installed.
<xnox> duflu:  which metapackages do you have?
<xnox> dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit
<duflu> xnox, it was linux-generic-hwe-20.04 and indeed linux-generic is resolving it now. Thanks
<xnox> duflu:  maybe open a bug report about that. Because in groovy linux-geneirc-hwe-20.04 should now point at linux-generic.
<xnox> and it doesn't.
<xnox> duflu:  but yeah, feel free to install linux-generic & remove linux-generic-hwe*
<xnox> duflu:  opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/1893205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1893205 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "linux-generic-hwe-20.04 transitional to linux-generic does not exist in groovy" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Oh I was just typing one up
<duflu> OK
<Trevinho> fossfreedom: hey, i'm ready to upload new mutter to debian (experimental)/ubuntu so feel free to proceed with new budgie with proper APIs
<KGB-1> mutter tags 32ff739 Marco Trevisan upstream/3.37.91 * Upstream version 3.37.91 * https://deb.li/3ebE4
<fossfreedom> Trevinho: re mutter. Thx for letting me know. Is mutter going straight into proposed or do you have a test ppa I can test compile against?
<Trevinho> fossfreedom: I will push it to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4231/+packages, but right now the built version is at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4055/+packages (that includes new gjs as well)
<hellsworth> good morning folks. got busy and forgot to say hi earlier :)
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hiya
<hellsworth> so marcustomlinson , looking at the 6.4.6 autopkgtests you launched for me yesterday... they all passed except amd64 (uicheck-sw common failure)
<hellsworth> would it be ok to still upload given the common test failure
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: oh flaky? has that passed before?
<hellsworth> yes many times
<marcustomlinson> ok sure
<hellsworth> it just times out.. and we talked about possibly disabling the uicheck-sw and uicheck-sc tests to avoid thrashing the lp build systems unnecessarily
<hellsworth> but we talked about that in the context of armhf because that is where the tests are the flakiest but they are flaky in general
<marcustomlinson> rings a bell
<hellsworth> also, the current 6.4.6 package has a minor problem that ricotz pointed out yesterday.. the package is carrying a patch not needed (i commented it out in the series file rather than removing it all together) and it accidentally has USE_GIT_TARBALLS=y
<hellsworth> should i fix those and rebuild? i don't think we need a new round of autopkgtests in that case
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: those don’t sound like they need rebuild
<marcustomlinson> just update the tree
<hellsworth> okey dokey then i think we're all good to upload to proposed. i can drop those artifacts into google drive real quick
<hellsworth> and i will update the tree
<marcustomlinson> cool, gotta make dinner now, will upload a little later
<hellsworth> yep thanks so much :)
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: the 6.4.6 tree is updated and i tagged. and i gave you access to the artifacts to be uploaded to the unapproved queue
<hellsworth> thanks
<ricotz> hey hellsworth, marcustomlinson 
<hellsworth> hi there ricotz 
<ricotz> thanks for updating the packaging
<marcustomlinson> hey ricotz
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth, ricotz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice
<hellsworth> thanks marcustomlinson !
<juliank> success, the poppler patch I added a while back for glyphless fonts is now in upstream git
<seb128> juliank, oh, good work, did they change their mind or did you change you approach?
<juliank> It got a review
<juliank> All that was missing was someone saying lgtm
<juliank> Afaict, I reviewed somebody else's commit and they now got back and reviewed mine
<juliank> It needed rebasing, which the original author did, and then it got merged :)
<seb128> ah ok, I though that back then Albert reviewed and said he was not fine with the approach
<juliank> Not sure if review situation is improving for poppler glib overall
<juliank> Albert Astals Cid commented:
<juliank> This is [only] mostly affecting the glib/cairo users, and that code is virtually unmaintained, so you need to have luck and one of the people that randomly review patches for it to end up here and approve it.
<juliank> That was the original comment
<juliank> And someone finally did
<juliank> Germán Poo-Caamaño commented:
<juliank> It looks good to me.
<juliank> Anyway, I'm happy
<juliank> I feel like us having shipped it for 2 years should have been review enough fwiw
<seb128> but good to know we have one less patch to carry :-)
<seb128> ah, I see you redid it using the recommended approach
<seb128> bah, I was disconnected again without noticing, irc sucks sometimes :-/
<seb128> juliank, I see, you reworked it after the initial review, I had still that one in mind, nice job getting it finally upstream :-)
<juliank> Heh I don't even remember
<sarnold> seb128: you didn't miss anything in this channel while you wre away
<seb128> sarnold, thanks!
<KGB-1> mutter signed tags 0546f22 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.37.91-1ubuntu1 * mutter Debian release 3.37.91-1ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/a0IE
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 07623be Marco Trevisan * pushed 703 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3MHie
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master dac0b06 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ debian/synaptics-support.patch debian/tests-Tag-closed-transient-no-input-tests-as-flaky.patch meson-add-back-default_driver-option.patch * debian/patches: Refresh * https://deb.li/IHED
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 90b12bf Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ (11 files) * debian: Update package and file names to mutter API version * https://deb.li/3e90z
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 78a10c8 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/clean * debian/clean: Remove as HOME and XRD are managed now by dh * https://deb.li/3kfeR
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 8fcdec3 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ (5 files) * debian: Use dh variable substitution in install files * https://deb.li/iW02v
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master b3b59b5 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/libmutter-7-0.symbols * debian/libmutter-7-0.symbols: Update symbols file * https://deb.li/pvhn
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-28
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<pieq> Morning people
<callmepk> hi pieq 
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<duflu> Also afternoon pieq 
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<tangarora> how can I see what made my system freeze? the logs dont say much at all about hardware statuse etc. dmesg not so much... 
<duflu> tangarora, usually a crash so look in /var/crash and also open a bug please.
<duflu> tangarora, or if a kernel crash then there will be no crash files. In that case look at the log of the previous boot:  journalctl -b-1
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, everyone
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> morning callmepk duflu pieq jibel oSoMoN didrocks and all ye desktoppers
<duflu> o/   marcustomlinson
<duflu> o|   marcustomlinson
<duflu> o|   marcustomlinson
<duflu> o/   marcustomlinson
<duflu> o|   marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> XD
<duflu> Late in the week. I can't even wave anymore
<callmepk> morning jibel oSoMoN didrocks marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, callmepk 
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, callmepk 
<jibel> hello marcustomlinson callmepk 
<luna_> morning
<pieq> hey marcustomlinson !
<Trevinho> seb128: last night I've been trying
<Trevinho> with new gdm, but it looks a bit unstable here
<duflu> Trevinho, what does fedora use?
<Trevinho> duflu: I think the new, but maybe we're missing some piece... was a "quick" test, but let's say I didn't feel quite confident
<seb128> Trevinho, either upload to proposed and block it there or let's wait for next week and L_aney to be back to properly test it?
<Trevinho> yeah, maybe better to wait... I mean the big part was the packaging at this point (as it was ported to meson and there were bugs in there too), so now it's just matter of shaping gdm itself
<seb128> right
<duflu> I think I only saw 2 or so fixes we wanted
<duflu> AFAIK
<duflu> Probably others we don't yet know we want
<Trevinho> seb128: the good point was that with this gdm at least new gnome-session works, and gdm starts (while new gnome-session breaks older gdm)
<Trevinho> when new build system fights with the debian standards... https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/-/merge_requests/107/commits
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-29
<tangarora> duflu: thank you for the suggestion. Not sure where exactly to create a bug... but I will look in that location for clues. 
<tangarora> Nothing in there... I suspect the Nvidia driver is freezing for some reason. X just hangs. But after a reboot I find no evidence of anything. 
<KGB-0> gnome-shell debian/buster Mike Gabriel * [open] merge request !40: debian/patches: Add loginDialog-*_CVE-2020-17498.patch. Reset previously used... * https://deb.li/3dCvg
<KGB-0> gnome-shell debian/buster Mike Gabriel * [update] merge request !40: debian/patches: Add loginDialog-*_CVE-2020-17498.patch. Reset previously used... * https://deb.li/3dCvg
<KGB-0> gnome-shell debian/buster Mike Gabriel * [update] merge request !40: debian/patches: Add loginDialog-*_CVE-2020-17498.patch. Reset previously used... * https://deb.li/3dCvg
<KGB-0> gnome-shell debian/buster Mike Gabriel * [update] merge request !40: debian/patches: Add loginDialog-*_CVE-2020-17498.patch. Reset previously used... * https://deb.li/3dCvg
<KGB-1> gnome-shell debian/stretch Mike Gabriel * [open] merge request !41: debian/patches: Add loginDialog-*_CVE-2020-17498.patch. Reset previously used... * https://deb.li/ACNs
